# Israel attacks civilians



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.

In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...3KIucoOgu2ODd3DAigTSfvzchBTdIZsIYi9JuHpj+/pk=


----------



## Marc39

Bogus source.

There is no occupation under international law.  

Still no reputational pts for you, Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.



Israel was first created before most Arabs and Muslims were even in Palestine, having originated from Arabia.   The reestablishment of the modern state of Israel coincided with the offer of a Pallie state, the first such opportunity in history.  Pallies rejected the offer.

In fact, had Jews not pressed for a homeland after dissolution of the Ottoman Empire in WW I, Palestine would be part of the French Syrian Mandate and Pallies would be Syrian.

Thus, Pallies owe Jews big time for the only true chance for statehood.  But, they are uncivilized savages incapable of statehood and never will get one.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.



More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.

Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.

Your history lesson for the day, gratis.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Al-Mizan centre for human rights issued its quarterly report on the Israeli violations of international humanitarian law against the Gaza people during the first three months of 2010.

The center said that 13 Gazans were killed by the IOF during the reporting period and 62 others were injured, 11 of them were children.

In addition, the IOF kidnapped 45 Gazans, 21 of them were fishermen and others were civilians collecting the rubble of destroyed structures in Gaza, according to the report.

It showed that the IOF bulldozers leveled 30 dunums of lands and destroyed 14 houses during 13 incursions into the Strip. 

Mizan: IOF killed 13 Gazans, injured 62 in the past three months


----------



## Marc39

In fact, Israel has violated no international law.

Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.

Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.



UN Res. 1373

Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
------------
Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
Click to expand...


As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government, the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.  Indeed, every military maneuver is guided by legal counsel, making the IDF the most highly scrutinized and regulated military in the world.  For this reason, the sharing of democratic principles and a respect for the rules of engagement, Israel is a close US ally. 

Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.

Now, you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
Click to expand...




> As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government, the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.  Indeed, every military maneuver is guided by legal counsel, making the IDF the most highly scrutinized and regulated military in the world.  For this reason, the sharing of democratic principles and a respect for the rules of engagement, Israel is a close US ally.



The facts contradict your claim.



> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Now, you know.



Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government, the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.  Indeed, every military maneuver is guided by legal counsel, making the IDF the most highly scrutinized and regulated military in the world.  For this reason, the sharing of democratic principles and a respect for the rules of engagement, Israel is a close US ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts contradict your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...


I'm well-versed in anti-terror laws and first posted about UN Res. 1373, which is how you learned about it.

ANY intentional attacks on a civilian population is a flagrant violation of international law.  Hamas does so vis-a-vis Israel on a routine basis.  Since Hamas came to power, over 5,000 rockets have been fired into southern Israel, including school buses carrying children.  Such actions constitute terrorism.

Israel is a sovereign country.
Gaza is not a sovereign Pallie state and remains part of the Palestine Mandate according Gaza part of the Jewish homeland. 

Now, you know, Forum Dunce with no reputational pts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Now, you know.



Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.



> I'm well-versed in anti-terror laws and first posted about UN Res. 1373, which is how you learned about it.



Irrelevant.



> ANY intentional attacks on a civilian population is a flagrant violation of international law.  Hamas does so vis-a-vis Israel on a routine basis.  Since Hamas came to power, over 5,000 rockets have been fired into southern Israel, including school buses carrying children.  Such actions constitute terrorism.



Do you mean like these?

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.

In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.



> Israel is a sovereign country.
> Gaza is not a sovereign Pallie state and remains part of the Palestine Mandate according Gaza part of the Jewish homeland.



Not!


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was wounded off the Rafah coast when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) aboard navy boats fired at him on Wednesday, medical sources reported.

Dr. Muawiya Hansanein, the director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC that the IOF fired at the Palestinian fisherman without prior notice.

He described the fisherman's wounds as "moderate".

Palestinian fisherman wounded in IOF shooting, other youth detained in OJ


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
Click to expand...


Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:

*Palestinians killed during Black September: *
Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure) 
High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources) 
(Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)

*Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
Low estimate 21,500  
High estimate  26,100

Linkie:
Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:
> 
> *Palestinians killed during Black September: *
> Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure)
> High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources)
> (Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)
> 
> *Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
> Low estimate 21,500
> High estimate  26,100
> 
> Linkie:
> Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)
Click to expand...


Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.

At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:
> 
> *Palestinians killed during Black September: *
> Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure)
> High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources)
> (Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)
> 
> *Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
> Low estimate 21,500
> High estimate  26,100
> 
> Linkie:
> Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)
Click to expand...


The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.

Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.
> 
> At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.



What a ridiculous statement.  More than half of Jordan's population is of Palestinian origin, including their Queen. 

The Arab population overwhelmingly supports Palestinians in their struggle for justice.  (Projections of your own anti-Palestinian bigotry on the rest of the world "do not an argument make.")


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.



More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.

Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
Click to expand...


Try to contain that Arab temper, Ahmed.  That's what has kept you camel herders back for centuries.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> [Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.



More fiction from you, Ahmed?  Just like the fiction of Islam and Allah that Muhammad fabricated in order to steal everyone's land, murder his enemies and bed women?

Israel has never intentionally targeted civilians, Ahmed.  Don't tell any Muslim
lies.

Give us stats about the 20,000 Syrians murdered by Assad in Hama or the 1 million Arabs and Muslims killed in the Iran Iraq war.

Or, the stats on the millions of Christians and hundreds of thousands of Muslims killed in Sudan.

Or, the stats on the 60 million Christians and 80 million Hindus massacred by Muslims over the years.

Tell us the stats for the greatest slaughter of humans in history under Islam, Ahmed.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.
> 
> At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous statement.  More than half of Jordan's population is of Palestinian origin, including their Queen.
> 
> The Arab population overwhelmingly supports Palestinians in their struggle for justice.  (Projections of your own anti-Palestinian bigotry on the rest of the world "do not an argument make.")
Click to expand...


Jordanians hate the Pallies, Ahmed.  You ought to know that.   I don't know what is worse, the Pallie trash or the Hashemite trash running that cesspool.

Let's flip a coin, Ahmed.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.



Too bad Hamas hides out among Pallies when fighting, Ahmed, and fights out of uniform, all with the intent of maximizing civilian casualties of their own people.  

Such Cowards of Allah, right, Ahmed?  They start a war with Israel and then run and hide.  Just like the coward Muhammad, who tricked the ignorant Arabs  into fighting all his wars by telling them they'll get 72 virgins and get to rape the female captives.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to contain that Arab temper, Ahmed.  That's what has kept you camel herders back for centuries.
Click to expand...


well that.. and also being Canaanized by a herd of fucking egyptian slaves..


ho hum.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to contain that Arab temper, Ahmed.  That's what has kept you camel herders back for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that.. and also being Canaanized by a herd of fucking egyptian slaves..
> 
> 
> ho hum.
Click to expand...


Very intelligent post, stoner.

You ran and hid like a scared little kitty cat yesterday when I asked you what apartheid is.

Have you gotten a clue, yet, pussy?

Watch stoner disappear, again, in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:
> 
> *Palestinians killed during Black September: *
> Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure)
> High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources)
> (Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)
> 
> *Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
> Low estimate 21,500
> High estimate  26,100
> 
> Linkie:
> Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.
> 
> At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.
Click to expand...


The people support the Palestinians. It is the US pupped regimes that do not, particularly Egypt (about $2B a year) and Jordan. (almost $2B a year) In both of these countries there are people who are vocal about dumping the peace agreements with Israel.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:
> 
> *Palestinians killed during Black September: *
> Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure)
> High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources)
> (Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)
> 
> *Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
> Low estimate 21,500
> High estimate  26,100
> 
> Linkie:
> Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.
> 
> At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people support the Palestinians. It is the US pupped regimes that do not, particularly Egypt (about $2B a year) and Jordan. (almost $2B a year) In both of these countries there are people who are vocal about dumping the peace agreements with Israel.
Click to expand...


The American people do not support the Pallie excrement.  Israel is among the 5 most favored countries in the world...
In U.S., Canada Places First in Image Contest; Iran Last

Arab countries don't support Pallies, either.  
Arab countries have turned their back on the Pallies for 60 years even though it was they who caused their plight as professional refugees in initiating the '48 war against Israel.   And, most of the financial support for Pallies does not come from oil-rich Arab countries, who squandor their wealth on palaces, Rolls Royces, expensive suits, gambling junkets and prostitutes.

Now, you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody can live with the Pallie trash, neither Jordanians nor any other Arab country, nor Israelis.  Such awonderful people.
> 
> At least Arabs and Israelis can agree on their contempt for Pallie excrement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people support the Palestinians. It is the US pupped regimes that do not, particularly Egypt (about $2B a year) and Jordan. (almost $2B a year) In both of these countries there are people who are vocal about dumping the peace agreements with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people do not support the Pallie excrement.  Israel is among the 5 most favored countries in the world...
> In U.S., Canada Places First in Image Contest; Iran Last
> 
> Arab countries don't support Pallies, either.
> Arab countries have turned their back on the Pallies for 60 years even though it was they who caused their plight as professional refugees in initiating the '48 war against Israel.   And, most of the financial support for Pallies does not come from oil-rich Arab countries, who squandor their wealth on palaces, Rolls Royces, expensive suits, gambling junkets and prostitutes.
> 
> Now, you know.
Click to expand...


There is a good reason for Israel's favor

Peace, Propaganda and the Promised Land: Media & the Israel-Palestine Conflict


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to contain that Arab temper, Ahmed.  That's what has kept you camel herders back for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that.. and also being Canaanized by a herd of fucking egyptian slaves..
> 
> 
> ho hum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very intelligent post, stoner.
> 
> You ran and hid like a scared little kitty cat yesterday when I asked you what apartheid is.
> 
> Have you gotten a clue, yet, pussy?
> 
> Watch stoner disappear, again, in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  LOL
Click to expand...




is this the latest broken record buzz phrase sent to you by the mossad, jew?

It must be sad for you while you are furiously typing a response to people who are out enjoying their lives..

ho hum, indeed.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that.. and also being Canaanized by a herd of fucking egyptian slaves..
> 
> 
> ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intelligent post, stoner.
> 
> You ran and hid like a scared little kitty cat yesterday when I asked you what apartheid is.
> 
> Have you gotten a clue, yet, pussy?
> 
> Watch stoner disappear, again, in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the latest broken record buzz phrase sent to you by the mossad, jew?
> 
> It must be sad for you while you are furiously typing a response to people who are out enjoying their lives..
> 
> ho hum, indeed.
Click to expand...


Stoner, still waiting for the definition of apartheid, dummy.  

Stoner disappears in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  Buh bye, stoner.   LOL


----------



## Marc39

p f tinmore said:


> marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> the people support the palestinians. It is the us pupped regimes that do not, particularly egypt (about $2b a year) and jordan. (almost $2b a year) in both of these countries there are people who are vocal about dumping the peace agreements with israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the american people do not support the pallie excrement.  Israel is among the 5 most favored countries in the world...
> in u.s., canada places first in image contest; iran last
> 
> arab countries don't support pallies, either.
> Arab countries have turned their back on the pallies for 60 years even though it was they who caused their plight as professional refugees in initiating the '48 war against israel.   And, most of the financial support for pallies does not come from oil-rich arab countries, who squandor their wealth on palaces, rolls royces, expensive suits, gambling junkets and prostitutes.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a good reason for israel's favor
> 
> peace, propaganda and the promised land: Media & the israel-palestine conflict
Click to expand...


fail.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very intelligent post, stoner.
> 
> You ran and hid like a scared little kitty cat yesterday when I asked you what apartheid is.
> 
> Have you gotten a clue, yet, pussy?
> 
> Watch stoner disappear, again, in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the latest broken record buzz phrase sent to you by the mossad, jew?
> 
> It must be sad for you while you are furiously typing a response to people who are out enjoying their lives..
> 
> ho hum, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stoner, still waiting for the definition of apartheid, dummy.
> 
> Stoner disappears in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  Buh bye, stoner.   LOL
Click to expand...


maybe you can fill your time waiting with some pleasant memories of your childhood "take your jewish son to work day"


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the latest broken record buzz phrase sent to you by the mossad, jew?
> 
> It must be sad for you while you are furiously typing a response to people who are out enjoying their lives..
> 
> ho hum, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoner, still waiting for the definition of apartheid, dummy.
> 
> Stoner disappears in 5 4 3 2 1 seconds.  Buh bye, stoner.   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe you can fill your time waiting with some pleasant memories of your childhood "take your jewish son to work day"
Click to expand...


That's you, right, stoner?  You clearly have a short man's complex, needledick.

You obviously are clueless about apartheid, a reflection of being raised by wolves and pigs, and are a poorly educated ignoramus.  

So, stoner, remember, next time, don't use adult terms that your itty bitty little brain cannot process.  Because, you're my bitch and I'm going to slap you around.

Lesson learned, little one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the american people do not support the pallie excrement.  Israel is among the 5 most favored countries in the world...
> in u.s., canada places first in image contest; iran last
> 
> arab countries don't support pallies, either.
> Arab countries have turned their back on the pallies for 60 years even though it was they who caused their plight as professional refugees in initiating the '48 war against israel.   And, most of the financial support for pallies does not come from oil-rich arab countries, who squandor their wealth on palaces, rolls royces, expensive suits, gambling junkets and prostitutes.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a good reason for israel's favor
> 
> peace, propaganda and the promised land: Media & the israel-palestine conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fail.
Click to expand...


Sure Israel has support but it is based on lies.

Peace, Propaganda and the Promised Land: Media & the Israel-Palestine Conflict


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a good reason for israel's favor
> 
> peace, propaganda and the promised land: Media & the israel-palestine conflict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Israel has support but it is based on lies.
> 
> Peace, Propaganda and the Promised Land: Media & the Israel-Palestine Conflict
Click to expand...


Bogus link.  You know nothing of Middle East affairs, which explains your lack of any reputational points.  

The US Congress...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
National Home for 
THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Israel has support but it is based on lies.
> 
> Peace, Propaganda and the Promised Land: Media & the Israel-Palestine Conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bogus link.  You know nothing of Middle East affairs, which explains your lack of any reputational points.
> 
> The US Congress...
> 
> The United States Congressional Record
> 1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
> National Home for
> THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922
> HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
Click to expand...


The Israeli army killed a Palestinian protestor in the West Bank town of Hebron on Friday after clashes erupted on the sidelines of a rally against the war in Gaza, medics and witnesses said. Mutassem Daana, 15, was killed as a result of a shot to the head after Israeli soldiers opened fire on youths throwing rocks at them near the rally that gathered after the main weekly Muslim prayers, they said. 

MEDIAFAX Foto


----------



## al Haq

P F Tinmore said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israeli army killed a Palestinian protestor in the West Bank town of Hebron on Friday after clashes erupted on the sidelines of a rally against the war in Gaza, medics and witnesses said. Mutassem Daana, 15, was killed as a result of a shot to the head after Israeli soldiers opened fire on youths throwing rocks at them near the rally that gathered after the main weekly Muslim prayers, they said.
> 
> MEDIAFAX Foto
Click to expand...


These incidents are not isolated.  Some of the murdered children were participating in protests, but many others were simply at home, standing in their doorway, hanging laundry on the roof, feeding pigeons, etc.  

Usually, the Israeli army dismisses these incidents by blaming the Palestinians and conducts no investigation - even to the extent of denying that their own bullets are lodged in the heads of the victims:

Palestinian doctors despair at rising toll of children shot dead by army snipers | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bigoted garbage from USMB's Fount of Zio Nonsense.  Your Netanyahu-Pipesian talking points are unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> Israeli soldiers intentionally slaughter Palestinians just about every day, with complete protection from their government.  I will post some stats later, but particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli army killed a Palestinian protestor in the West Bank town of Hebron on Friday after clashes erupted on the sidelines of a rally against the war in Gaza, medics and witnesses said. Mutassem Daana, 15, was killed as a result of a shot to the head after Israeli soldiers opened fire on youths throwing rocks at them near the rally that gathered after the main weekly Muslim prayers, they said.
> 
> MEDIAFAX Foto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These incidents are not isolated.  Some of the murdered children were participating in protests, but many others were simply at home, standing in their doorway, hanging laundry on the roof, feeding pigeons, etc.
> 
> Usually, the Israeli army dismisses these incidents by blaming the Palestinians and conducts no investigation - even to the extent of denying that their own bullets are lodged in the heads of the victims:
> 
> Palestinian doctors despair at rising toll of children shot dead by army snipers | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Except, Pallies are killed as a direct consequence of the Coward of Allah Hamas provoking war with Israel when Hamas knows full well death will result.

Hamas firing thousands of rockets into Israel constitutes acts of war.  Under international law, Israel is fully entitled to taking self-defensive military countermeasures to neutralize Hamas threats.

Indeed, it is Israel's obligation to protect its population, which includes Arabs, Muslims, Christians, Druze and other backrounds.

Thus, Hamas is responsible for Pallie casualties, not Israel.

But, the sick, deviant cult of Islam honors death over life, so, Pallies relish their own casualties as they stupidly think they're going to Paradise by committing jihad, the doctrine invented by Muhammad, a pedophile married to a 6 year-old little girl...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]YouTube - Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life"[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

oh looky.. some jew decided to pipe in with blank check, twisted logic that he thinks validates israel's killings.

in other news, the Earth continues to rotate on its axis.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> oh looky.. some jew decided to pipe in with blank check, twisted logic that he thinks validates israel's killings.
> 
> in other news, the Earth continues to rotate on its axis.



You're frustrated and angry because the Jew is infinitely smarter, more successful and more prosperous than you.

You're short, weak, ugly and a failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli army killed a Palestinian protestor in the West Bank town of Hebron on Friday after clashes erupted on the sidelines of a rally against the war in Gaza, medics and witnesses said. Mutassem Daana, 15, was killed as a result of a shot to the head after Israeli soldiers opened fire on youths throwing rocks at them near the rally that gathered after the main weekly Muslim prayers, they said.
> 
> MEDIAFAX Foto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These incidents are not isolated.  Some of the murdered children were participating in protests, but many others were simply at home, standing in their doorway, hanging laundry on the roof, feeding pigeons, etc.
> 
> Usually, the Israeli army dismisses these incidents by blaming the Palestinians and conducts no investigation - even to the extent of denying that their own bullets are lodged in the heads of the victims:
> 
> Palestinian doctors despair at rising toll of children shot dead by army snipers | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, Pallies are killed as a direct consequence of the Coward of Allah Hamas provoking war with Israel when Hamas knows full well death will result.
> 
> Hamas firing thousands of rockets into Israel constitutes acts of war.  Under international law, Israel is fully entitled to taking self-defensive military countermeasures to neutralize Hamas threats.
> 
> Indeed, it is Israel's obligation to protect its population, which includes Arabs, Muslims, Christians, Druze and other backrounds.
> 
> Thus, Hamas is responsible for Pallie casualties, not Israel.
> 
> But, the sick, deviant cult of Islam honors death over life, so, Pallies relish their own casualties as they stupidly think they're going to Paradise by committing jihad, the doctrine invented by Muhammad, a pedophile married to a 6 year-old little girl...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]YouTube - Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life"[/ame]
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired live bullets at Palestinian citizens taking part in a protest demonstration east of Maghazi refugee camp in central Gaza Strip on Saturday and wounded six of them.

Eyewitnesses told the PIC reporter that IOF troops stationed in military watchtowers opened machineguns at the citizens east of Maghazi.

IOF soldiers shoot & wound six Palestinian citizens


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired live bullets at Palestinian citizens taking part in a protest demonstration east of Maghazi refugee camp in central Gaza Strip on Saturday and wounded six of them.
> 
> Eyewitnesses told the PIC reporter that IOF troops stationed in military watchtowers opened machineguns at the citizens east of Maghazi.
> 
> IOF soldiers shoot & wound six Palestinian citizens



Your source just made that up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired live bullets at Palestinian citizens taking part in a protest demonstration east of Maghazi refugee camp in central Gaza Strip on Saturday and wounded six of them.
> 
> Eyewitnesses told the PIC reporter that IOF troops stationed in military watchtowers opened machineguns at the citizens east of Maghazi.
> 
> IOF soldiers shoot & wound six Palestinian citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source just made that up.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDD8ANFgwtA&feature=related]YouTube - Israeli Occupation Forces Fire on Farmers and Internationals[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Bogus video, Forum Dunce.

Palestine is sovereign Israeli territory under international law.

Binding Palestine Mandate...


> The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4,* close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes. *



Caught in another lie, Forum Dunce.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> Bogus video, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Palestine is sovereign Israeli territory under international law.
> 
> Binding Palestine Mandate...
> 
> 
> 
> The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4,* close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught in another lie, Forum Dunce.  Tsk tsk.
Click to expand...


Too bad that flopped and didn't happen.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus video, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Palestine is sovereign Israeli territory under international law.
> 
> Binding Palestine Mandate...
> 
> 
> 
> The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4,* close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught in another lie, Forum Dunce.  Tsk tsk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad that flopped and didn't happen.
Click to expand...


Too bad the Palestine Mandate is irrevocable international law, Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus video, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Palestine is sovereign Israeli territory under international law.
> 
> Binding Palestine Mandate...
> 
> 
> Caught in another lie, Forum Dunce.  Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that flopped and didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad the Palestine Mandate is irrevocable international law, Forum Dunce.
Click to expand...


You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that flopped and didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the Palestine Mandate is irrevocable international law, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?
Click to expand...


The answer lies in the history books.  Open one up, moron.  
You are The Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the Palestine Mandate is irrevocable international law, Forum Dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer lies in the history books.  Open one up, moron.
> You are The Forum Dunce.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought. You don't know, Mr. Scholar.


----------



## al Haq

P F Tinmore said:


> You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?



Not to mention fighting a whole "War of Independence" against.....themselves?


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention fighting a whole "War of Independence" against.....themselves?
Click to expand...


That would be the War of Independence initiated by the incompetent Arabs who despite ganging up on a tiny little state of Israel, the Jews still spanked the Arabs' asses, humiliating them for generations.  

Arabs still haven't recovered form that bruising.

Arabs and Muslims are good at terrorizing innocent civilians, but, really shitty warriors.

Cowards of Allah.
Zionists Rule!


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never have answered this question. Why did the foreigners accept part of Palestine in 1947 when they got the whole pie 25 years earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention fighting a whole "War of Independence" against.....themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the War of Independence initiated by the incompetent Arabs who despite ganging up on a tiny little state of Israel, the Jews still spanked the Arabs' asses, humiliating them for generations.
> 
> Arabs still haven't recovered form that bruising.
> 
> Arabs and Muslims are good at terrorizing innocent civilians, but, really shitty warriors.
> 
> Cowards of Allah.
> Zionists Rule!
Click to expand...


So then you're saying it was Arab land?


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention fighting a whole "War of Independence" against.....themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the War of Independence initiated by the incompetent Arabs who despite ganging up on a tiny little state of Israel, the Jews still spanked the Arabs' asses, humiliating them for generations.
> 
> Arabs still haven't recovered form that bruising.
> 
> Arabs and Muslims are good at terrorizing innocent civilians, but, really shitty warriors.
> 
> Cowards of Allah.
> Zionists Rule!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you're saying it was Arab land?
Click to expand...


It was all Turkish land.  Open a history book, Ahmed, and read up on the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the War of Independence initiated by the incompetent Arabs who despite ganging up on a tiny little state of Israel, the Jews still spanked the Arabs' asses, humiliating them for generations.
> 
> Arabs still haven't recovered form that bruising.
> 
> Arabs and Muslims are good at terrorizing innocent civilians, but, really shitty warriors.
> 
> Cowards of Allah.
> Zionists Rule!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you're saying it was Arab land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was all Turkish land.  Open a history book, Ahmed, and read up on the Ottoman Empire.
Click to expand...


You have repeatedly asserted that it wasn't Turkish land any more after San Remo in 1920.  

But now you say it was Turkish land in 1948?


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then you're saying it was Arab land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all Turkish land.  Open a history book, Ahmed, and read up on the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly asserted that it wasn't Turkish land any more after San Remo in 1920.
> 
> But now you say it was Turkish land in 1948?
Click to expand...


Mustafa, first learn all about the Ottoman Empire.  Then, get back to me.  I'm not your free tutor, even though I'm a superior Zionist and you're an ignorant nomad.


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was all Turkish land.  Open a history book, Ahmed, and read up on the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly asserted that it wasn't Turkish land any more after San Remo in 1920.
> 
> But now you say it was Turkish land in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mustafa, first learn all about the Ottoman Empire.  Then, get back to me.  I'm not your free tutor, even though I'm a superior Zionist and you're an ignorant nomad.
Click to expand...


Superior?  You can't even answer questions about your own claim.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly asserted that it wasn't Turkish land any more after San Remo in 1920.
> 
> But now you say it was Turkish land in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustafa, first learn all about the Ottoman Empire.  Then, get back to me.  I'm not your free tutor, even though I'm a superior Zionist and you're an ignorant nomad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superior?  You can't even answer questions about your own claim.
Click to expand...


Yes, superior, Mustafa.  You are a pathetic, backward, illiterate, impoverished camel herder.
I'm an advanced, successful Jew.

Muhammad is a loser
Moses is a winner.


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mustafa, first learn all about the Ottoman Empire.  Then, get back to me.  I'm not your free tutor, even though I'm a superior Zionist and you're an ignorant nomad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superior?  You can't even answer questions about your own claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, superior, Mustafa.  You are a pathetic, backward, illiterate, impoverished camel herder.
> I'm an advanced, successful Jew.
> 
> Muhammad is a loser
> Moses is a winner.
Click to expand...


Still no answer.

Phail.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superior?  You can't even answer questions about your own claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, superior, Mustafa.  You are a pathetic, backward, illiterate, impoverished camel herder.
> I'm an advanced, successful Jew.
> 
> Muhammad is a loser
> Moses is a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no answer.
> 
> Phail.
Click to expand...


Still no success, Muhammad...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo]YouTube - Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world.[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superior?  You can't even answer questions about your own claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, superior, Mustafa.  You are a pathetic, backward, illiterate, impoverished camel herder.
> I'm an advanced, successful Jew.
> 
> Muhammad is a loser
> Moses is a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no answer.
> 
> Phail.
Click to expand...


This is the answer, Ahmed...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo]YouTube - Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world.[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, superior, Mustafa.  You are a pathetic, backward, illiterate, impoverished camel herder.
> I'm an advanced, successful Jew.
> 
> Muhammad is a loser
> Moses is a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer.
> 
> Phail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no success, Muhammad...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo]YouTube - Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world.[/ame]
Click to expand...


Arab "leaders" are mostly US puppets and dictators. Like Abbas who quit the Palestinian government in 2007. No wonder the place is in shambles.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer.
> 
> Phail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no success, Muhammad...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo]YouTube - Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world.[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab "leaders" are mostly US puppets and dictators. Like Abbas who quit the Palestinian government in 2007. No wonder the place is in shambles.
Click to expand...


Except, you've never been more than a few blocks from your parents' home and, thus, are clueless about the Middle East.


----------



## al Haq

_Tragically, Marc39's "Zio Web Warrior's Free Do-It-Yourself Downloadable Hasbara Clip Art" has no specific canned response for this particular question, so he is forced to choose from the "random generic reply" category.  

And he draws for another amateurishly edited MEMRI misrepresentation!_

Lamer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no success, Muhammad...
> YouTube - Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab "leaders" are mostly US puppets and dictators. Like Abbas who quit the Palestinian government in 2007. No wonder the place is in shambles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, you've never been more than a few blocks from your parents' home and, thus, are clueless about the Middle East.
Click to expand...


You are so clueless that you probably think that Abbas is the president of Palestine and Fayyad is the PM.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab "leaders" are mostly US puppets and dictators. Like Abbas who quit the Palestinian government in 2007. No wonder the place is in shambles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you've never been more than a few blocks from your parents' home and, thus, are clueless about the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so clueless that you probably think that Abbas is the president of Palestine and Fayyad is the PM.
Click to expand...


If I had a nickel for every time I've ripped you a new asshole, I'd have a third home.

Your mental illness includes delusions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you've never been more than a few blocks from your parents' home and, thus, are clueless about the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so clueless that you probably think that Abbas is the president of Palestine and Fayyad is the PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time I've ripped you a new asshole, I'd have a third home.
> 
> Your mental illness includes delusions.
Click to expand...


If you lost a nickel every time you were too stupid to answer a question, you'd be living under a bridge.


----------



## Marc39

p f tinmore said:


> marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so clueless that you probably think that abbas is the president of palestine and fayyad is the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had a nickel for every time i've ripped you a new asshole, i'd have a third home.
> 
> Your mental illness includes delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you lost a nickel every time you were too stupid to answer a question, you'd be living under a bridge.
Click to expand...


owned.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i had a nickel for every time i've ripped you a new asshole, i'd have a third home.
> 
> Your mental illness includes delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you lost a nickel every time you were too stupid to answer a question, you'd be living under a bridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> owned.
Click to expand...


Owned what? The cardboard box under the bridge?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you lost a nickel every time you were too stupid to answer a question, you'd be living under a bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owned what? The cardboard box under the bridge?
Click to expand...


Past your bedtime, kid.  You've been beaten up enough.  Give yourself a rest.  I'll rip you up, again, next time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned what? The cardboard box under the bridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past your bedtime, kid.  You've been beaten up enough.  Give yourself a rest.  I'll rip you up, again, next time.
Click to expand...


This isn't the third grade. Calling names does not constitute beating anybody up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza

Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.

    Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.

Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza
> 
> Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.
> 
> Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010



Bogus story, as always.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza
> 
> Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.
> 
> Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
Click to expand...


prove it.  Or, as i'm betting more likely, you'll just repeat yourself like a broken record like any given baby daddy on the Jerry Springer show...


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza
> 
> Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.
> 
> Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prove it.  Or, as i'm betting more likely, you'll just repeat yourself like a broken record like any given baby daddy on the Jerry Springer show...
Click to expand...


I'd rather prove you are mentally defective in believing Jews are an ethnic group, rather than a religion...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html

You...are...one...massive...dumbass


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza
> 
> Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.
> 
> Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
Click to expand...


GAZA CITY (AFP)  Israeli troops shot and wounded three Palestinians and a Maltese woman in the Gaza Strip on Saturday during a protest near the border with Israel, witnesses and medical sources said.

Israeli troops shoot protesters at Gaza demo - Yahoo! News


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Troops Shoot Protesters in Gaza
> 
> Meanwhile in Gaza, two Palestinians and a Maltese activist were wounded Saturday after Israeli troops opened fire during a protest. The activist, Bianca Zamet, is a member of the International Solidarity Movement, which has long been targeted by Israeli troops.
> 
> Bianca Zamet: I was filming myself, a documentary. They shot, they shot Nidal in the leg and they shot Hind in the stomach. We were only carrying Palestinian flags on Palestinian land and this is something, its not the first time, it has been happening and we will continue to go no matter what.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY (AFP)  Israeli troops shot and wounded three Palestinians and a Maltese woman in the Gaza Strip on Saturday during a protest near the border with Israel, witnesses and medical sources said.
> 
> Israeli troops shoot protesters at Gaza demo - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...


Bogus story, as usual.    Yawn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY (AFP) &#8211; Israeli troops shot and wounded three Palestinians and a Maltese woman in the Gaza Strip on Saturday during a protest near the border with Israel, witnesses and medical sources said.
> 
> Israeli troops shoot protesters at Gaza demo - Yahoo! News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as usual.    Yawn.
Click to expand...


Among the wounded were a 22-year-old youth who was shot in the stomach before requiring emergency medical attention as well as 28-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit. 

Israeli forces injure six people, one seriously, attacking the people who had protested Tel Aviv's declaring great chunks of Gaza's arable land no-go area. 

Israeli fire injures six in Gaza

Triple source bogus?

After the Israeli forces shot and injured a Maltese national during a pro-Palestinian protest in Gaza, Malta's Foreign Ministry moves to condemn the attack.

Twenty-eight-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit was wounded by a live Israeli round on Saturday during a demonstration against Tel Aviv's decision to declare large parts of Gaza's arable land a "no-go" area, Ma'an news agency reported.

In a Sunday statement, the Maltese Foreign Ministry "deplored and condemned in the strongest possible terms" Zimmit's shooting, Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz reported.

http://www.presstv.com/detail.aspx?id=124418&sectionid=351020202


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY (AFP)  Israeli troops shot and wounded three Palestinians and a Maltese woman in the Gaza Strip on Saturday during a protest near the border with Israel, witnesses and medical sources said.
> 
> Israeli troops shoot protesters at Gaza demo - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as usual.    Yawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Among the wounded were a 22-year-old youth who was shot in the stomach before requiring emergency medical attention as well as 28-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit.
> 
> Israeli forces injure six people, one seriously, attacking the people who had protested Tel Aviv's declaring great chunks of Gaza's arable land no-go area.
> 
> Israeli fire injures six in Gaza
> 
> Triple source bogus?
> 
> After the Israeli forces shot and injured a Maltese national during a pro-Palestinian protest in Gaza, Malta's Foreign Ministry moves to condemn the attack.
> 
> Twenty-eight-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit was wounded by a live Israeli round on Saturday during a demonstration against Tel Aviv's decision to declare large parts of Gaza's arable land a "no-go" area, Ma'an news agency reported.
> 
> In a Sunday statement, the Maltese Foreign Ministry "deplored and condemned in the strongest possible terms" Zimmit's shooting, Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz reported.
> 
> Malta condemns Israeli fire on activist
Click to expand...


Bogus, bogus, bogus.

As I have demonstrated, every word you post is bogus.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it.  Or, as i'm betting more likely, you'll just repeat yourself like a broken record like any given baby daddy on the Jerry Springer show...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather prove you are mentally defective in believing Jews are an ethnic group, rather than a religion...
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html
> 
> You...are...one...massive...dumbass
Click to expand...


yea.... I pretty much knew you were going to balk, ya big jewish pussy.



tell me another joke about how being jewish is merely a matter of religion, ya "JEWISH ATHEIST"


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus story, as usual.    Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the wounded were a 22-year-old youth who was shot in the stomach before requiring emergency medical attention as well as 28-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit.
> 
> Israeli forces injure six people, one seriously, attacking the people who had protested Tel Aviv's declaring great chunks of Gaza's arable land no-go area.
> 
> Israeli fire injures six in Gaza
> 
> Triple source bogus?
> 
> After the Israeli forces shot and injured a Maltese national during a pro-Palestinian protest in Gaza, Malta's Foreign Ministry moves to condemn the attack.
> 
> Twenty-eight-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit was wounded by a live Israeli round on Saturday during a demonstration against Tel Aviv's decision to declare large parts of Gaza's arable land a "no-go" area, Ma'an news agency reported.
> 
> In a Sunday statement, the Maltese Foreign Ministry "deplored and condemned in the strongest possible terms" Zimmit's shooting, Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz reported.
> 
> Malta condemns Israeli fire on activist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bogus, bogus, bogus.
> 
> As I have demonstrated, every word you post is bogus.
Click to expand...


you haven't demonstrated shit, jub jub.  Well, other than how much of a spineless bitch you are when challenged to provide evidence that is not cut and pasted from the JVL.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among the wounded were a 22-year-old youth who was shot in the stomach before requiring emergency medical attention as well as 28-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit.
> 
> Israeli forces injure six people, one seriously, attacking the people who had protested Tel Aviv's declaring great chunks of Gaza's arable land no-go area.
> 
> Israeli fire injures six in Gaza
> 
> Triple source bogus?
> 
> After the Israeli forces shot and injured a Maltese national during a pro-Palestinian protest in Gaza, Malta's Foreign Ministry moves to condemn the attack.
> 
> Twenty-eight-year-old Maltese activist Bianca Zimmit was wounded by a live Israeli round on Saturday during a demonstration against Tel Aviv's decision to declare large parts of Gaza's arable land a "no-go" area, Ma'an news agency reported.
> 
> In a Sunday statement, the Maltese Foreign Ministry "deplored and condemned in the strongest possible terms" Zimmit's shooting, Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz reported.
> 
> Malta condemns Israeli fire on activist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus, bogus, bogus.
> 
> As I have demonstrated, every word you post is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't demonstrated shit, jub jub.  Well, other than how much of a spineless bitch you are when challenged to provide evidence that is not cut and pasted from the JVL.
Click to expand...


stoner, I demonstrated you are incredibly ignorant in thinking Judaism was an ethnicity and not a religion.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html

You are genetically inferior, stoner.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus, bogus, bogus.
> 
> As I have demonstrated, every word you post is bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't demonstrated shit, jub jub.  Well, other than how much of a spineless bitch you are when challenged to provide evidence that is not cut and pasted from the JVL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stoner, I demonstrated you are incredibly ignorant in thinking Judaism was an ethnicity and not a religion.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html
> 
> You are genetically inferior, stoner.
Click to expand...


me and your jewish mother, who gave you your jewish identity with here genetic line, have lots of fun laughing at this particular broken record response, "atheist jew".


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't demonstrated shit, jub jub.  Well, other than how much of a spineless bitch you are when challenged to provide evidence that is not cut and pasted from the JVL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stoner, I demonstrated you are incredibly ignorant in thinking Judaism was an ethnicity and not a religion.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html
> 
> You are genetically inferior, stoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me and your jewish mother, who gave you your jewish identity with here genetic line, have lots of fun laughing at this particular broken record response, "atheist jew".
Click to expand...


Stoner, you're mentally ill and a bitter loser.

Mark Twain on Jewish achievement...


> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?


Concerning the Jews - the Essay

stoner=psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stoner, I demonstrated you are incredibly ignorant in thinking Judaism was an ethnicity and not a religion.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html
> 
> You are genetically inferior, stoner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and your jewish mother, who gave you your jewish identity with here genetic line, have lots of fun laughing at this particular broken record response, "atheist jew".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stoner, you're mentally ill and a bitter loser.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievement...
> 
> 
> 
> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> stoner=psycho loser.
Click to expand...


*yawn*


one more time, broken record..


*PWNED!*






ps.. your mom is a jew.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and your jewish mother, who gave you your jewish identity with here genetic line, have lots of fun laughing at this particular broken record response, "atheist jew".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoner, you're mentally ill and a bitter loser.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievement...
> 
> 
> 
> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> stoner=psycho loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> one more time, broken record..
> 
> 
> PWNED!
> 
> 
> ps.. your mom is a jew.
Click to expand...


You are PWNED, again, loser.  You're mentally ill.

Mark Twain on Jewish achievements...


> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?


Concerning the Jews - the Essay

Stoner=Bitter failure in life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stoner, you're mentally ill and a bitter loser.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievement...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> stoner=psycho loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> one more time, broken record..
> 
> 
> PWNED!
> 
> 
> ps.. your mom is a jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are PWNED, again, loser.  You're mentally ill.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievements...
> 
> 
> 
> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> Stoner=Bitter failure in life.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with Israel attacking civilians?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> one more time, broken record..
> 
> 
> PWNED!
> 
> 
> ps.. your mom is a jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are PWNED, again, loser.  You're mentally ill.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievements...
> 
> 
> 
> If the statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of star dust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvellous fight in the world, in all the ages; and has done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed, and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other peoples have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> Stoner=Bitter failure in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Israel attacking civilians?
Click to expand...


Israel consists of 1.5 million Arabs, moron.

Israel, as a democratic state, does not intentionally "attack" civilians, unlike Hamas and other Pallie Islamic terrorist factions.

Colonel Richard Kemp, the decorated war hero, on the professionalism and ethics of the IDF...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]


> I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Government&#8217;s Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, *based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.*Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.
> 
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas&#8217; way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are PWNED, again, loser.  You're mentally ill.
> 
> Mark Twain on Jewish achievements...
> 
> Concerning the Jews - the Essay
> 
> Stoner=Bitter failure in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Israel attacking civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel consists of 1.5 million Arabs, moron.
> 
> Israel, as a democratic state, does not intentionally "attack" civilians, unlike Hamas and other Pallie Islamic terrorist factions.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, the decorated war hero, on the professionalism and ethics of the IDF...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Governments Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, *based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.*Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.
> 
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh no, not that worthless Kemp stooge again.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Israel attacking civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel consists of 1.5 million Arabs, moron.
> 
> Israel, as a democratic state, does not intentionally "attack" civilians, unlike Hamas and other Pallie Islamic terrorist factions.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, the decorated war hero, on the professionalism and ethics of the IDF...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Governments Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, *based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.*Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.
> 
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, not that worthless Kemp stooge again.
Click to expand...


Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero


> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993, and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006.


Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Tinhead: Worthless bum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel consists of 1.5 million Arabs, moron.
> 
> Israel, as a democratic state, does not intentionally "attack" civilians, unlike Hamas and other Pallie Islamic terrorist factions.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, the decorated war hero, on the professionalism and ethics of the IDF...
> YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, not that worthless Kemp stooge again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero
> 
> 
> 
> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993, and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Tinhead: Worthless bum.
Click to expand...


Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero stooge.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, not that worthless Kemp stooge again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero
> 
> 
> 
> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993, and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Tinhead: Worthless bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero stooge.
Click to expand...


Tinhead: worthless bum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero
> 
> Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Tinhead: Worthless bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero stooge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinhead: worthless bum.
Click to expand...


Look at what this stooge says. He just regurgitates Israel's standard list of lies.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero stooge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinhead: worthless bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at what this stooge says. He just regurgitates Israel's standard list of lies.
Click to expand...


Colonel Richard Kemp:  Decorated war hero and career military leader.

Tinhead:  Worthless bum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinhead: worthless bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what this stooge says. He just regurgitates Israel's standard list of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp:  Decorated war hero and career military leader.
> 
> Tinhead:  Worthless bum.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with Kemp regurgitating Israel's standard list of lies?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what this stooge says. He just regurgitates Israel's standard list of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp:  Decorated war hero and career military leader.
> 
> Tinhead:  Worthless bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Kemp regurgitating Israel's standard list of lies?
Click to expand...


You have been proven a pathological liar and a Forum Dunce.

Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero

Tinhead: Useless scum


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp:  Decorated war hero and career military leader.
> 
> Tinhead:  Worthless bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Kemp regurgitating Israel's standard list of lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been proven a pathological liar and a Forum Dunce.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero
> 
> Tinhead: Useless scum
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Gunny

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



_*yawn*_


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA  , (PIC)-- A Palestinian teenager succumbed to his wounds on Wednesday afternoon at Shifa hospital in Gaza after being wounded by IOF troops while participating in a peaceful demonstration near Nahal Oz crossing.

Dr. Muaweyah Hasaneen, director of ambulance and emergency services at the ministry of health, told PIC correspondent that Sulaiman Deeb, 19 years, was martyred after being seriously wounded during a peaceful demonstration against a security zone imposed by the Israeli occupation around the strip. Deeb was taken to Shifa hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

IOF troops have confronted the Gaza demonstrations against the security zone by firing live bullets at them wounding a number of demonstrators including some foreign sympathisers.

IOF troops kill Palestinian teenager


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA  , (PIC)-- A Palestinian teenager succumbed to his wounds on Wednesday afternoon at Shifa hospital in Gaza after being wounded by IOF troops while participating in a peaceful demonstration near Nahal Oz crossing.
> 
> Dr. Muaweyah Hasaneen, director of ambulance and emergency services at the ministry of health, told PIC correspondent that Sulaiman Deeb, 19 years, was martyred after being seriously wounded during a peaceful demonstration against a security zone imposed by the Israeli occupation around the strip. Deeb was taken to Shifa hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.
> 
> IOF troops have confronted the Gaza demonstrations against the security zone by firing live bullets at them wounding a number of demonstrators including some foreign sympathisers.
> 
> IOF troops kill Palestinian teenager



Another bogus link?

I'll bet you still are clueless about who these so-called Palestinians are.  

Maybe this can help...
Palestinian people do not exist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA  , (PIC)-- A Palestinian teenager succumbed to his wounds on Wednesday afternoon at Shifa hospital in Gaza after being wounded by IOF troops while participating in a peaceful demonstration near Nahal Oz crossing.
> 
> Dr. Muaweyah Hasaneen, director of ambulance and emergency services at the ministry of health, told PIC correspondent that Sulaiman Deeb, 19 years, was martyred after being seriously wounded during a peaceful demonstration against a security zone imposed by the Israeli occupation around the strip. Deeb was taken to Shifa hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.
> 
> IOF troops have confronted the Gaza demonstrations against the security zone by firing live bullets at them wounding a number of demonstrators including some foreign sympathisers.
> 
> IOF troops kill Palestinian teenager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bogus link?
> 
> I'll bet you still are clueless about who these so-called Palestinians are.
> 
> Maybe this can help...
> Palestinian people do not exist
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Two little girls were killed Wednesday evening when the vehicle they were riding along with their father and brother was deliberately hit by an Israeli armored jeep in the Jordan Valley area in the West Bank.

Palestinian medical sources said that Jannah, eight years, and Massa, 10, died while their father Imad Faqha and their 11-year-old brother Hussein sustained serious injuries after Israeli soldiers crashed their armored vehicle into the tractor the victims were on board.

Eyewitness reported that the Palestinian family was returning from their agricultural field when Israeli soldiers accelerated their car into the tractor.

Two little girls murdered by Israeli soldiers in Jordan valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Troops Kill Unarmed Palestinian Protester in Gaza

In Israel and the Occupied Territories, a young Palestinian man was killed in the Gaza Strip Wednesday when Israeli troops opened fire on a non-violent protest. The victim, Ahmad Salem, was shot as he and other demonstrators planted Palestinian near the border wall sealing off Gaza from Israel. They were protesting an Israeli policy barring anyone in Gaza from entering an area within several hundred yards of the wall. Eva Bartlett, an international solidarity activist living in Gaza, took part in the protest.

    Eva Bartlett: These are non-violent demonstrations against the Israeli imposition of the buffer zone. The buffer zone is a 300 metre no-go zone in which the Israelis say they can shoot anyone in this area. But it annexes Palestinian farm land, it annexes land where Palestinians live and work.

Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 29, 2010


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Troops Kill Unarmed Palestinian Protester in Gaza
> 
> In Israel and the Occupied Territories, a young Palestinian man was killed in the Gaza Strip Wednesday when Israeli troops opened fire on a non-violent protest. The victim, Ahmad Salem, was shot as he and other demonstrators planted Palestinian near the border wall sealing off Gaza from Israel. They were protesting an Israeli policy barring anyone in Gaza from entering an area within several hundred yards of the wall. Eva Bartlett, an international solidarity activist living in Gaza, took part in the protest.
> 
> Eva Bartlett: These are non-violent demonstrations against the Israeli imposition of the buffer zone. The buffer zone is a 300 metre no-go zone in which the Israelis say they can shoot anyone in this area. But it annexes Palestinian farm land, it annexes land where Palestinians live and work.
> 
> Democracy Now! | Headlines for April 29, 2010



Another bogus post from The Forum Dunce.

Yawn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Thursday fired at a peaceful demonstration, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah, against the "security zone", a 300-meter-wide area at the border with 1948-occupied Palestine which the Israeli occupation imposes on the Gaza Strip.

Participants raised placards rejecting the security zone and affirming the rights of Palestinians to make use of their land, which at the moment they risk getting shot if they approach.

IOF troops fire at a peaceful demonstration


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Thursday fired at a peaceful demonstration, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah, against the "security zone", a 300-meter-wide area at the border with 1948-occupied Palestine which the Israeli occupation imposes on the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Participants raised placards rejecting the security zone and affirming the rights of Palestinians to make use of their land, which at the moment they risk getting shot if they approach.
> 
> IOF troops fire at a peaceful demonstration



Another bogus "report" from the Forum Dunce.
Yawn.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Thursday fired at a peaceful demonstration, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah, against the "security zone", a 300-meter-wide area at the border with 1948-occupied Palestine which the Israeli occupation imposes on the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Participants raised placards rejecting the security zone and affirming the rights of Palestinians to make use of their land, which at the moment they risk getting shot if they approach.
> 
> IOF troops fire at a peaceful demonstration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bogus "report" from the Forum Dunce.
> Yawn.
Click to expand...


do you get paid to troll for the israeli government?  

i have not seen you do much to refute the arguments of others beyond childish name-calling. the argument against the man or *ad hominem* fallacy is just that --- illogical fallacy. who is the dunce here?

i can hardly wait to see how  you  will slam a kohani levite* who is appalled by the behavior of the israeli government but loves his cousins nonetheless.  

ZIONISM IS A FORM OF RACISM  --- i have seen with my eyes and heard eyewitness accounts of sephardic israelis that the mostly ashkenazi zionist leaders discriminate against the oriental and african jews in favor of their caucasian cousins. 

never mind the arabs --- they do it to their own.


* the kohanim of the tribe levi claim descendancy from moses' brother aaron.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Thursday fired at a peaceful demonstration, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah, against the "security zone", a 300-meter-wide area at the border with 1948-occupied Palestine which the Israeli occupation imposes on the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Participants raised placards rejecting the security zone and affirming the rights of Palestinians to make use of their land, which at the moment they risk getting shot if they approach.
> 
> IOF troops fire at a peaceful demonstration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bogus "report" from the Forum Dunce.
> Yawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you get paid to troll for the israeli government?
> 
> i have not seen you do much to refute the arguments of others beyond childish name-calling. the argument against the man or *ad hominem* fallacy is just that --- illogical fallacy. who is the dunce here?
> 
> i can hardly wait to see how  you  will slam a kohani levite* who is appalled by the behavior of the israeli government but loves his cousins nonetheless.
> 
> ZIONISM IS A FORM OF RACISM  --- i have seen with my eyes and heard eyewitness accounts of sephardic israelis that the mostly ashkenazi zionist leaders discriminate against the oriental and african jews in favor of their caucasian cousins.
> 
> never mind the arabs --- they do it to their own.
> 
> 
> * the kohanim of the tribe levi claim descendancy from moses' brother aaron.
Click to expand...


You're genetically damaged.    

You don't even know what Zionism is, so, why pretend?  I'll just rip you a new asshole.

The Israeli Declaration of Independence...


> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.


Declaration of Establishment of State of Israel


Now, even a freak like you knows.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bogus "report" from the Forum Dunce.
> Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you get paid to troll for the israeli government?
> 
> i have not seen you do much to refute the arguments of others beyond childish name-calling. the argument against the man or *ad hominem* fallacy is just that --- illogical fallacy. who is the dunce here?
> 
> i can hardly wait to see how  you  will slam a kohani levite* who is appalled by the behavior of the israeli government but loves his cousins nonetheless.
> 
> ZIONISM IS A FORM OF RACISM  --- i have seen with my eyes and heard eyewitness accounts of sephardic israelis that the mostly ashkenazi zionist leaders discriminate against the oriental and african jews in favor of their caucasian cousins.
> 
> never mind the arabs --- they do it to their own.
> 
> 
> * the kohanim of the tribe levi claim descendancy from moses' brother aaron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're genetically damaged.
> 
> You don't even know what Zionism is, so, why pretend?  I'll just rip you a new asshole.
> 
> The Israeli Declaration of Independence...
> 
> 
> 
> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Declaration of Establishment of State of Israel
> 
> 
> Now, even a freak like you knows.
Click to expand...



just testing the water. you are an incredible fool who seems to be looking in the mirror whenever you call other people names. do you realize how ignorant you are? 

do you know how to argue without name calling? 

genetically damaged? what the fuck do you base that on?  my claim to be a kohani levite? do you even know what that is? 

rip me a new asshole? hohohohoho! with a few childish names and the israeli declaration of independance? you got a ways to go, boyo. 

a lovely document in theory, like our constitution, but the practice doesn't necessarily jibe with the stated intent. i was there --- i met these people --- i saw the discrimination with my own eyes and listened to their testimony with my ears. 

fuck you very much


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> just testing the water. you are an incredible fool who seems to be looking in the mirror whenever you call other people names. do you realize how ignorant you are?
> 
> do you know how to argue without name calling?
> 
> genetically damaged? what the fuck do you base that on?  my claim to be a kohani levite? do you even know what that is?
> 
> rip me a new asshole? hohohohoho! with a few childish names and the israeli declaration of independance? you got a ways to go, boyo.
> 
> a lovely document in theory, like our constitution, but the practice doesn't necessarily jibe with the stated intent. i was there --- i met these people --- i saw the discrimination with my own eyes and listened to their testimony with my ears.
> 
> fuck you very much



I have to admit, I have never anyone referred to as a Kohanim Levite. My first instinct was to say, 'yeah, right' and roll my eyes.

so i checked, and apparently that is another way of referring to Kohanim.



> In Jewish tradition, a Levite (Hebrew: &#1500;&#1461;&#1493;&#1460;&#1497;, Modern Levi Tiberian L&#275;wî ; "Attached") is a member of the Hebrew tribe of Levi. When Joshua led the Israelites into the land of Canaan, the Levites were the only Israelite tribe that received cities but no tribal land "because the Lord the God of Israel himself is their inheritance".[1][2] The Tribe of Levi served particular religious duties for the Israelites and had political responsibilities as well. In return, the landed tribes were expected to give tithe to the Levites, particularly the tithe known as the Maaser Rishon or Levite Tithe. Since the destruction of the Temple in Jerusalem, Levites enjoy very limited rights and responsibilities in modern Jewish practice, largely linked to synagogue Torah reading and the ritual of pidyon haben.
> 
> Moses and his brother, Aaron, were both Levites. The descendants of Aaron, who was the first kohen gadol, high priest, of Judaism, were designated as the priestly class, the kohanim. As such, kohanim comprise a family dynasty within the tribe of Levi. All kohanim are therefore Levites, but not all Levites are kohanim.



Levite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very interesting.

Carry on.


----------



## tommywho70x

how about addressing the thread topic? 

the IDF has been caught repeatedly shooting at civilians. this has been reported in the world press --- not just the "voice of palestine" which can easily be shot down by "islamophobes" like marc39.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> how about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> the IDF has been caught repeatedly shooting at civilians. this has been reported in the world press --- not just the "voice of palestine" which can easily be shot down by "islamophobes" like marc39.



The IDF is more deeply trained in the law of armed conflict than any other military in the world.

"Shooting" at civilians is a violation of international law.

If you have evidence, contact the Israeli AG or the ICC.

But, you're just talking out of your ass, anyway.   You know shit.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> the IDF has been caught repeatedly shooting at civilians. this has been reported in the world press --- not just the "voice of palestine" which can easily be shot down by "islamophobes" like marc39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF is more deeply trained in the law of armed conflict than any other military in the world.
> 
> "Shooting" at civilians is a violation of international law.
> 
> If you have evidence, contact the Israeli AG or the ICC.
> 
> But, you're just talking out of your ass, anyway.   You know shit.
Click to expand...



hold that thought asswipe --- i'll be back tomorrow with plenty of samples. unlike you, i have other things to do with my time than this. do you realize how stupid you seem when every posting has foul language aimed "against the man" rather than the arguments?

 i seem to recall an incident from just a few months ago when they opened up on a bunch of people waving white flags (must have looked like RPG's to them, huh?). i do believe that one was being investigated a little more fully.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> the IDF has been caught repeatedly shooting at civilians. this has been reported in the world press --- not just the "voice of palestine" which can easily be shot down by "islamophobes" like marc39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF is more deeply trained in the law of armed conflict than any other military in the world.
> 
> "Shooting" at civilians is a violation of international law.
> 
> If you have evidence, contact the Israeli AG or the ICC.
> 
> But, you're just talking out of your ass, anyway.   You know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hold that thought asswipe --- i'll be back tomorrow with plenty of samples. unlike you, i have other things to do with my time than this. do you realize how stupid you seem when every posting has foul language aimed "against the man" rather than the arguments?
> 
> i seem to recall an incident from just a few months ago when they opened up on a bunch of people waving white flags (must have looked like RPG's to them, huh?). i do believe that one was being investigated a little more fully.
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in your fiction, pinhead.   Too bad you cannot monetize it, at least you could make a buck off of your bullshit.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF is more deeply trained in the law of armed conflict than any other military in the world.
> 
> "Shooting" at civilians is a violation of international law.
> 
> If you have evidence, contact the Israeli AG or the ICC.
> 
> But, you're just talking out of your ass, anyway.   You know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold that thought asswipe --- i'll be back tomorrow with plenty of samples. unlike you, i have other things to do with my time than this. do you realize how stupid you seem when every posting has foul language aimed "against the man" rather than the arguments?
> 
> i seem to recall an incident from just a few months ago when they opened up on a bunch of people waving white flags (must have looked like RPG's to them, huh?). i do believe that one was being investigated a little more fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your fiction, pinhead.   Too bad you cannot monetize it, at least you could make a buck off of your bullshit.
Click to expand...


this is not my fiction: B'Tselem: 773 of Palestinians killed in Cast Lead were civilians - Israel News, Ynetnews

this source (a jewish one at that) is saying that more than half of the people killed in gaza during operation cast lead were non-combatant civilians. that was the only the first of several thousand hits on "IDF killed noncombatants". 

i don't need to call you names --- you do a wonderful job of making yourself look like a fool without any help from me.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hold that thought asswipe --- i'll be back tomorrow with plenty of samples. unlike you, i have other things to do with my time than this. do you realize how stupid you seem when every posting has foul language aimed "against the man" rather than the arguments?
> 
> i seem to recall an incident from just a few months ago when they opened up on a bunch of people waving white flags (must have looked like RPG's to them, huh?). i do believe that one was being investigated a little more fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your fiction, pinhead.   Too bad you cannot monetize it, at least you could make a buck off of your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is not my fiction: B'Tselem: 773 of Palestinians killed in Cast Lead were civilians - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> this source (a jewish one at that) is saying that more than half of the people killed in gaza during operation cast lead were non-combatant civilians. that was the only the first of several thousand hits on "IDF killed noncombatants".
> 
> i don't need to call you names --- you do a wonderful job of making yourself look like a fool without any help from me.
Click to expand...


B'Tselem is long discredited. 

And, you're misleading about B'Tselem being "Jewish", whatever the fuck that means.  It is self-described as an "Israeli watchdog" and it's role is to find fault with Israel, even when non exists.

And, here is a bit of a lesson for you on the law of armed conflict:  Unintended civilian casualties do not constitute violations of the law, in and of themselves.   

On the other hand, Hamas is flagrantly guilty of targeting Israeli civilians, violations of international law.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your fiction, pinhead.   Too bad you cannot monetize it, at least you could make a buck off of your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not my fiction: B'Tselem: 773 of Palestinians killed in Cast Lead were civilians - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> this source (a jewish one at that) is saying that more than half of the people killed in gaza during operation cast lead were non-combatant civilians. that was the only the first of several thousand hits on "IDF killed noncombatants".
> 
> i don't need to call you names --- you do a wonderful job of making yourself look like a fool without any help from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B'Tselem is long discredited.
> 
> And, you're misleading about B'Tselem being "Jewish", whatever the fuck that means.  It is self-described as an "Israeli watchdog" and it's role is to find fault with Israel, even when non exists.
> 
> And, here is a bit of a lesson for you on the law of armed conflict:  Unintended civilian casualties do not constitute violations of the law, in and of themselves.
> 
> On the other hand, Hamas is flagrantly guilty of targeting Israeli civilians, violations of international law.
Click to expand...


no name calling? there's a start. 

i was moving pretty fast when i did the whack and cut on that link. i saw a masthead with hebrew letters and a few bylines of authors with jewish sounding names --- an honest mistake. further, i've been disconnected from this discussion for a long time and don't know who the players in the media are.

i don't need the lesson. both sides of any armed conflict, in my opinion, are wrong. when it comes to killing, can we stand on principles of who is more wrong?

didn't golda meir say something to the effect of we can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for turning our children into killers?

there have been instances of IDF troops intentionally firing on civilians that have been acknowledged as improper and possibly criminal acts by the high command press people.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is not my fiction: B'Tselem: 773 of Palestinians killed in Cast Lead were civilians - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> this source (a jewish one at that) is saying that more than half of the people killed in gaza during operation cast lead were non-combatant civilians. that was the only the first of several thousand hits on "IDF killed noncombatants".
> 
> i don't need to call you names --- you do a wonderful job of making yourself look like a fool without any help from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B'Tselem is long discredited.
> 
> And, you're misleading about B'Tselem being "Jewish", whatever the fuck that means.  It is self-described as an "Israeli watchdog" and it's role is to find fault with Israel, even when non exists.
> 
> And, here is a bit of a lesson for you on the law of armed conflict:  Unintended civilian casualties do not constitute violations of the law, in and of themselves.
> 
> On the other hand, Hamas is flagrantly guilty of targeting Israeli civilians, violations of international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no name calling? there's a start.
> 
> i was moving pretty fast when i did the whack and cut on that link. i saw a masthead with hebrew letters and a few bylines of authors with jewish sounding names --- an honest mistake. further, i've been disconnected from this discussion for a long time and don't know who the players in the media are.
> 
> i don't need the lesson. both sides of any armed conflict, in my opinion, are wrong. when it comes to killing, can we stand on principles of who is more wrong?
> 
> didn't golda meir say something to the effect of we can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for turning our children into killers?
> 
> there have been instances of IDF troops intentionally firing on civilians that have been acknowledged as improper and possibly criminal acts by the high command press people.
Click to expand...


You're half-correct.  The Pallies are "wrong" in targeting Israel with terroristic attacks, as well as fighting out of uniform and engaging in routine human-shielding and perfidy, all violations of the law of armed conflict.

Israeli self-defensive countermeasures in response to Pallie aggression are ENTIRELY lawful.

There is absolutely no provable evidence of IDF targeting civilians and suggesting so constitutes libel.

Goldstone, whose report is largely derived from faulty B'Tselem information, concedes his report would never constitute credible evidence in court.


----------



## tommywho70x

when you talk of "law of armed conflict" whose law are you talking about? some war college nonsense? something you got from tom clancy? something that's actually been codified by treaty between nations. don't forget that fighting out of uniform may be what won us our independance.

last summer i saw a videotape of an israeli unit in gaza hosing down civilians who were clearly non-combatant. there have been repeated accusations of kidnapping and other improper actions taken against palestinian people. 

admittedly, the media sources on both sides of the issue seem to be highly questionable.

the libel dodge is just that --- a dodge that apologists for the bad behavior of a segment of the children of israel love to use. just scream anti-semitic blood libel anytime there's an accusation that the israeli government cannot plausibly deny.

genocide is still genocide and the extremists on both sides of this conflict see that as the only real solution to the conflict. 

to them both i say DAYENU!


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> when you talk of "law of armed conflict" whose law are you talking about? some war college nonsense? something you got from tom clancy? something that's actually been codified by treaty between nations. don't forget that fighting out of uniform may be what won us our independance.
> 
> last summer i saw a videotape of an israeli unit in gaza hosing down civilians who were clearly non-combatant. there have been repeated accusations of kidnapping and other improper actions taken against palestinian people.
> 
> admittedly, the media sources on both sides of the issue seem to be highly questionable.
> 
> the libel dodge is just that --- a dodge that apologists for the bad behavior of a segment of the children of israel love to use. just scream anti-semitic blood libel anytime there's an accusation that the israeli government cannot plausibly deny.
> 
> genocide is still genocide and the extremists on both sides of this conflict see that as the only real solution to the conflict.
> 
> to them both i say DAYENU!



Pallies and other Arab trash have been undergoing a population explosion since 1948, when the Arab population totaled 70 million.  Today, the Arab population is 350 million with projections of 400 million in coming years.

Thus, your claim of genocide is inane.

Arabs have been attempting genocide of Jews since the creation of Islam in the 7th century, when Muhammad exterminated Jews from Arabia.

Qur'an 33:26...


> Allah made the Jews leave their homes by terrorizing them so that you killed some and made many captive. And He made you inherit their lands, their homes, and their wealth. He gave you a country you had not traversed before.


----------



## tommywho70x

you ducked the main question which was what are you citing when you quote something as being a "law of armed conflict"? 

the claim i made about the extremists from both sides seeking genocide is not inane. go talk to a chabad rabbi about what he thinks should happen in israel. another good source is a not insignificant number of american jews with dual citizenship who have served in the IDF.

many of these people do not see any other solution to the conflict but to kill all the palestinians. granted the palestinians and other arabs have been pretty vocal about killing the jews off, but i must invoke golda again and remind you that killing is one of the least desirable behaviors any human can exhibit.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> you ducked the main question which was what are you citing when you quote something as being a "law of armed conflict"?
> 
> the claim i made about the extremists from both sides seeking genocide is not inane. go talk to a chabad rabbi about what he thinks should happen in israel. another good source is a not insignificant number of american jews with dual citizenship who have served in the IDF.
> 
> many of these people do not see any other solution to the conflict but to kill all the palestinians. granted the palestinians and other arabs have been pretty vocal about killing the jews off, but i must invoke golda again and remind you that killing is one of the least desirable behaviors any human can exhibit.



I duck nothing.
There is a wide-ranging body of legal provisions under the umbrella of the law of international armed conflict, including Hague and Geneva law.

The number of Jewish extremists is de minimis.  Jews are not teaching one another that jihad is life's highest calling as in Islam.   

The Old Testament does not exhort Jews into mass murder of non-Jews, as the Quran demands of non-Muslims.. 

Trying to compare Jewish extremists with IslamoNazis is dumb.


----------



## tommywho70x

i am not in a position to argue in favor of the majority of islamic people who almost certainly do not believe or support the jihadists. 

i am also not going to try and tell you you are wrong about the old testament vs. koran --- it seems that you have armed yourself well with the relevant passages in the koran and overlooked some significant slaughters in the old testament.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> i am not in a position to argue in favor of the majority of islamic people who almost certainly do not believe or support the jihadists.



How do you know?  You're a mind-reader?



> i am also not going to try and tell you you are wrong about the old testament vs. koran --- it seems that you have armed yourself well with the relevant passages in the koran and overlooked some significant slaughters in the old testament.



I'm "armed" with having read the Quran in its entirety as well as authoritative commentary on same, such as that by Ismail ibn Kathir.

The Old Testament *depicts* violence, it does not exhort Jews to go out and murder non-Jews.

The Quran exhorts Muslims to kill non-Muslims.  Of this there is no debate.  Ask bin Ladin.


----------



## tommywho70x

most people do not want to participate in nationalistic or theocratic violence. never have. never will. the majority of all peoples, regardless of their country's ideology, just want to live comfortable lives in peace.  

warmongering is something that has always been the sport of a tiny minority and the fools who buy into their agenda.


----------



## tommywho70x

here's a fresh incident. unfortunately the video is at btselem and you don't believe them to be valid (just out of curiosity what's your take on alex jones and Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind! ?)


Palestinian demonstrator shot dead by Israeli army   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big News Network.com     Saturday 1st May, 2010     

A Palestinian youth, Ahmad Sliman Salem Dib, 19, died Wednesday after Israeli security forces shot him, in the morning, near the border fence with the Gaza Strip, while he was participating in a demonstration there. 

The incident was caught on video by Muhammad Sabah, a field researcher for Israeli human rights organization BTselem. 

The video shows a group of Palestinian and international activists walking in procession from the al-Shaja'iya neighborhood in the eastern Gaza Strip to the border fence with Israel. 

The youths, who were unarmed, reached a distance of a few dozen meters from the border, and stood facing an Israeli military post. The footage shows a soldier standing by the post. Some of the protestors threw stones at the post. A single shot is heard. Ahmad was shot and wounded. He was taken by ambulance to Shifaa Hospital in Gaza City, but died of his wounds later that day. 

An Israeli army spokesperson said in a statement that the force acted in order to distance the demonstrators and fired with the aim of distancing them. The area by the border fence is a combat zone and the presence of terrorist elements there endangers the residents of Israel and the security forces operating in the area. 

Using live fire for distancing is illegal, says B'thelem. The footage clearly shows that the demonstrators posed no threat to residents of Israel or to security forces. BTselem says it has documented many events in which Israeli security forces have used lethal means against stone-throwers and unarmed demonstrators in the West Bank. Since May 2008, at least eight Palestinians have been killed by security forces during demonstrations. Some of them were shot with live ammunition, while others were killed by rubber-coated metal bullets and gas canisters fired directly at them. 

In addition, BTselem says it has gathered testimonies in recent years indicating that security forces have declared broad areas near the border fence between Israel and the Gaza Strip as death zones, in which open-fire regulations permit firing at anyone entering them, even if the person poses no life threat. Some of these areas closed to Palestinians are cultivated agricultural areas that are a source of livelihood for many Gazans. The present wave of demonstrations is part of a popular movement against the death zones." In the past, officials denied that these areas had been closed to Palestinians, yet today, this procedure has become official policy and the army has even distributed pamphlets on the matter throughout the Gaza Strip, B'Tselem says. 

The B'Tselem video can be viewed at: 
B'Tselem - The Gaza Strip - 28 April 2010: Youth shot this morning by Israeli security forces on Gaza border dies


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> here's a fresh incident. unfortunately the video is at btselem and you don't believe them to be valid (just out of curiosity what's your take on alex jones and Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind! ?)
> 
> 
> Palestinian demonstrator shot dead by Israeli army
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Big News Network.com     Saturday 1st May, 2010
> 
> A Palestinian youth, Ahmad Sliman Salem Dib, 19, died Wednesday after Israeli security forces shot him, in the morning, near the border fence with the Gaza Strip, while he was participating in a demonstration there.
> 
> The incident was caught on video by Muhammad Sabah, a field researcher for Israeli human rights organization B&#8217;Tselem.
> 
> The video shows a group of Palestinian and international activists walking in procession from the al-Shaja'iya neighborhood in the eastern Gaza Strip to the border fence with Israel.
> 
> The youths, who were unarmed, reached a distance of a few dozen meters from the border, and stood facing an Israeli military post. The footage shows a soldier standing by the post. Some of the protestors threw stones at the post. A single shot is heard. Ahmad was shot and wounded. He was taken by ambulance to Shifaa Hospital in Gaza City, but died of his wounds later that day.
> 
> An Israeli army spokesperson said in a statement that &#8220;the force acted in order to distance the demonstrators and fired with the aim of distancing them. The area by the border fence is a combat zone and the presence of terrorist elements there endangers the residents of Israel and the security forces operating in the area.&#8221;
> 
> Using live fire &#8220;for distancing&#8221; is illegal, says B'thelem. The footage clearly shows that the demonstrators posed no threat to residents of Israel or to security forces. B&#8217;Tselem says it has documented many events in which Israeli security forces have used lethal means against stone-throwers and unarmed demonstrators in the West Bank. Since May 2008, at least eight Palestinians have been killed by security forces during demonstrations. Some of them were shot with live ammunition, while others were killed by rubber-coated metal bullets and gas canisters fired directly at them.
> 
> In addition, B&#8217;Tselem says it has gathered testimonies in recent years indicating that security forces have declared broad areas near the border fence between Israel and the Gaza Strip as &#8220;death zones&#8221;, in which open-fire regulations permit firing at anyone entering them, even if the person poses no life threat. Some of these areas closed to Palestinians are cultivated agricultural areas that are a source of livelihood for many Gazans. The present wave of demonstrations is part of a popular movement against the &#8220;death zones." In the past, officials denied that these areas had been closed to Palestinians, yet today, this procedure has become official policy and the army has even distributed pamphlets on the matter throughout the Gaza Strip, B'Tselem says.
> 
> The B'Tselem video can be viewed at:
> B'Tselem - The Gaza Strip - 28 April 2010: Youth shot this morning by Israeli security forces on Gaza border dies



Completely bogus source and B'Tselem has a long history of anti-Israel bias.

There are numerous Arab-dominated areas of Judea and Samaria where Jews are prohibited and in danger of being shot if they enter.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a fresh incident. unfortunately the video is at btselem and you don't believe them to be valid (just out of curiosity what's your take on alex jones and Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind! ?)
> 
> 
> Palestinian demonstrator shot dead by Israeli army
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Big News Network.com     Saturday 1st May, 2010
> 
> A Palestinian youth, Ahmad Sliman Salem Dib, 19, died Wednesday after Israeli security forces shot him, in the morning, near the border fence with the Gaza Strip, while he was participating in a demonstration there.
> 
> The incident was caught on video by Muhammad Sabah, a field researcher for Israeli human rights organization BTselem.
> 
> The video shows a group of Palestinian and international activists walking in procession from the al-Shaja'iya neighborhood in the eastern Gaza Strip to the border fence with Israel.
> 
> The youths, who were unarmed, reached a distance of a few dozen meters from the border, and stood facing an Israeli military post. The footage shows a soldier standing by the post. Some of the protestors threw stones at the post. A single shot is heard. Ahmad was shot and wounded. He was taken by ambulance to Shifaa Hospital in Gaza City, but died of his wounds later that day.
> 
> An Israeli army spokesperson said in a statement that the force acted in order to distance the demonstrators and fired with the aim of distancing them. The area by the border fence is a combat zone and the presence of terrorist elements there endangers the residents of Israel and the security forces operating in the area.
> 
> Using live fire for distancing is illegal, says B'thelem. The footage clearly shows that the demonstrators posed no threat to residents of Israel or to security forces. BTselem says it has documented many events in which Israeli security forces have used lethal means against stone-throwers and unarmed demonstrators in the West Bank. Since May 2008, at least eight Palestinians have been killed by security forces during demonstrations. Some of them were shot with live ammunition, while others were killed by rubber-coated metal bullets and gas canisters fired directly at them.
> 
> In addition, BTselem says it has gathered testimonies in recent years indicating that security forces have declared broad areas near the border fence between Israel and the Gaza Strip as death zones, in which open-fire regulations permit firing at anyone entering them, even if the person poses no life threat. Some of these areas closed to Palestinians are cultivated agricultural areas that are a source of livelihood for many Gazans. The present wave of demonstrations is part of a popular movement against the death zones." In the past, officials denied that these areas had been closed to Palestinians, yet today, this procedure has become official policy and the army has even distributed pamphlets on the matter throughout the Gaza Strip, B'Tselem says.
> 
> The B'Tselem video can be viewed at:
> B'Tselem - The Gaza Strip - 28 April 2010: Youth shot this morning by Israeli security forces on Gaza border dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely bogus source and B'Tselem has a long history of anti-Israel bias.
> 
> There are numerous Arab-dominated areas of Judea and Samaria where Jews are prohibited and in danger of being shot if they enter.
Click to expand...


methinks its time for you do show a little more than simple declaratives that dismiss anything you don't agree with. sure looked to me like b'tselem has some pretty strong credentials. what are yours other than you've read the koran cover to cover and think the zionists shit doesn't stink?

that a rock throwing was responded to at a demonstration with deadly force seems to be an indisputable fact here. i suppose that justifies the act?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a fresh incident. unfortunately the video is at btselem and you don't believe them to be valid (just out of curiosity what's your take on alex jones and Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind! ?)
> 
> 
> Palestinian demonstrator shot dead by Israeli army
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Big News Network.com     Saturday 1st May, 2010
> 
> A Palestinian youth, Ahmad Sliman Salem Dib, 19, died Wednesday after Israeli security forces shot him, in the morning, near the border fence with the Gaza Strip, while he was participating in a demonstration there.
> 
> The incident was caught on video by Muhammad Sabah, a field researcher for Israeli human rights organization BTselem.
> 
> The video shows a group of Palestinian and international activists walking in procession from the al-Shaja'iya neighborhood in the eastern Gaza Strip to the border fence with Israel.
> 
> The youths, who were unarmed, reached a distance of a few dozen meters from the border, and stood facing an Israeli military post. The footage shows a soldier standing by the post. Some of the protestors threw stones at the post. A single shot is heard. Ahmad was shot and wounded. He was taken by ambulance to Shifaa Hospital in Gaza City, but died of his wounds later that day.
> 
> An Israeli army spokesperson said in a statement that the force acted in order to distance the demonstrators and fired with the aim of distancing them. The area by the border fence is a combat zone and the presence of terrorist elements there endangers the residents of Israel and the security forces operating in the area.
> 
> Using live fire for distancing is illegal, says B'thelem. The footage clearly shows that the demonstrators posed no threat to residents of Israel or to security forces. BTselem says it has documented many events in which Israeli security forces have used lethal means against stone-throwers and unarmed demonstrators in the West Bank. Since May 2008, at least eight Palestinians have been killed by security forces during demonstrations. Some of them were shot with live ammunition, while others were killed by rubber-coated metal bullets and gas canisters fired directly at them.
> 
> In addition, BTselem says it has gathered testimonies in recent years indicating that security forces have declared broad areas near the border fence between Israel and the Gaza Strip as death zones, in which open-fire regulations permit firing at anyone entering them, even if the person poses no life threat. Some of these areas closed to Palestinians are cultivated agricultural areas that are a source of livelihood for many Gazans. The present wave of demonstrations is part of a popular movement against the death zones." In the past, officials denied that these areas had been closed to Palestinians, yet today, this procedure has become official policy and the army has even distributed pamphlets on the matter throughout the Gaza Strip, B'Tselem says.
> 
> The B'Tselem video can be viewed at:
> B'Tselem - The Gaza Strip - 28 April 2010: Youth shot this morning by Israeli security forces on Gaza border dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely bogus source and B'Tselem has a long history of anti-Israel bias.
> 
> There are numerous Arab-dominated areas of Judea and Samaria where Jews are prohibited and in danger of being shot if they enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> methinks its time for you do show a little more than simple declaratives that dismiss anything you don't agree with. sure looked to me like b'tselem has some pretty strong credentials. what are yours other than you've read the koran cover to cover and think the zionists shit doesn't stink?
> 
> that a rock throwing was responded to at a demonstration with deadly force seems to be an indisputable fact here. i suppose that justifies the act?
Click to expand...


Time for you to be better informed.

Middle East NGOs, notably B'Tselem, rely on Arab "eyewitnesses" with an anti-Israel agenda that renders their "findings" unreliable.  Hamas and other Muslim terrorist groups watch over such eyewitnesses and any "accounts" that are not anti-Israel are deemed collaboration with Israel placing the so-called eyewitnesses in danger of being executed.

Furthermore, the donors funding these NGOs usually have an anti-Israel tilt who expect those groups to collect anti-Israel "information", further discrediting their findings.

Now, even you know.


----------



## tommywho70x

what is an "NGO"? if the answer is news gathering organization, i will probably want to vomit.

sorry but what i see about b'tselem does not agree with what you are claiming. their donor list didn't look particularly anti-israel and their statement of mission seems pretty righteous and straightforward.

what constitutes a reliable news source in the middle east to you? since avrum natan retired there seems to be a vacuum under the heading of "non-partisan" news reporting from the region


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> what is an "NGO"? if the answer is news gathering organization, i will probably want to vomit.
> 
> sorry but what i see about b'tselem does not agree with what you are claiming. their donor list didn't look particularly anti-israel and their statement of mission seems pretty righteous and straightforward.
> 
> what constitutes a reliable news source in the middle east to you? since avrum natan retired there seems to be a vacuum under the heading of "non-partisan" news reporting from the region



NGO=Non-Governmental Organization.

You don't even know what "NGO" is and your views on B'Tselem are equally uninformed

Do your homework before you post.


----------



## tommywho70x

so i am uninformed on an obscure piece of alphabet soup, BFD

you on the other hand have not given me anything of substance to back up your opinion of b'tselem. until you do, their mission statement and donor list do not support your claims.

while we're at it, would you care to give me a list of news organizations you trust to provide unbiased objective reporting on events in the region? i daresay you will be hard pressed to name one that reports on rather than tries to influence the news.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> so i am uninformed on an obscure piece of alphabet soup, BFD
> 
> you on the other hand have not given me anything of substance to back up your opinion of b'tselem. until you do, their mission statement and donor list do not support your claims.
> 
> while we're at it, would you care to give me a list of news organizations you trust to provide unbiased objective reporting on events in the region? i daresay you will be hard pressed to name one that reports on rather than tries to influence the news.



I just gave you 2 significant reasons that B'Tselem is discredited.

That you choose to ignore them is reflective of either your inability to comprehend or lack of desire to do so because it demolishes your viewpoint.


----------



## tommywho70x

you gave nothing to support your claim. saying something is just so does not make it just so especially when it comes from the console of someone who is clearly biased. 

the only thing you are succeeding at demolishing is my idea that there is some hope for the jews to regain grace and fulfill the covenant of the doctrine of love. so long as they refuse to recognize the rights of others and insist on winning a shooting war, the whole world loses.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> you gave nothing to support your claim. saying something is just so does not make it just so especially when it comes from the console of someone who is clearly biased.
> 
> the only thing you are succeeding at demolishing is my idea that there is some hope for the jews to regain grace and fulfill the covenant of the doctrine of love. so long as they refuse to recognize the rights of others and insist on winning a shooting war, the whole world loses.



Now, you're reverting to idiot mode.  I just informed you of B'Tselem's inherently flawed information-gathering methodology.  

Are you just plain dumb?  

Goldstone, himself, who relied heavily on B'Tselem, has conceded his report is discredited and could not even be admitted into court.


----------



## tommywho70x

and you are reverting to name calling instead of showing your evidence. just because you say something is true does not make it true. show your evidence otherwise all you've given me is empty claims.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> and you are reverting to name calling instead of showing your evidence. just because you say something is true does not make it true. show your evidence otherwise all you've given me is empty claims.



You have embarrassed yourself in not even being familiar with the term NGO, in attempting to pass yourself off as knowledgeable about...NGOs.

You're either stupid or ignorant...or, both.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are reverting to name calling instead of showing your evidence. just because you say something is true does not make it true. show your evidence otherwise all you've given me is empty claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have embarrassed yourself in not even being familiar with the term NGO, in attempting to pass yourself off as knowledgeable about...NGOs.
> 
> You're either stupid or ignorant...or, both.
Click to expand...


therein lies the difference between us. i have never been and never will be ashamed to admit that i don't know something. i also would never claim to know something without giving credit to the source of that knowledge.

since i have joined usmb, i have observed you to effectively derail the point of this and every other thread related to the middle east with your profane, vulgar, racist judgemental declarations. 

you are such a fool that you don`t even realize what a dim bulb you look like to someone like me who has read hundreds of these threads on dozens of sites most days for the past thirty years.  

you are cosmic food, sonny. i want to be there when you meet HASHEM you ignorant putz.

you're a zit waiting to be popped.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed to the ground Addehnia mosque in Rafah city, south of the Gaza Strip, on Tuesday and bulldozed agricultural lands in the same area.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that IOF soldiers mounting 15 army jeeps and military bulldozers advanced hundreds of meters east of Rafah and bulldozed lands in Addehnia area and leveled the abandoned mosque amidst random firing.

Meanwhile, large numbers of Israeli border police on Tuesday destroyed a number of homes and property for Palestinian citizens in the Negev area, occupied in 1948.

IOF troops raze Rafah mosque


----------



## tommywho70x

this is an excellent example of a story about real death and destruction that the biased whores of the fourth estate will report to better support their own agendas.

haaeretz takes a somewhat different view of the event, saying the mosque was not abandoned but had shooters inside who were doing more than random shooting.

 the israelis apologize for accidentally hitting a 12 year old non-combatant when a gunman was really targeted.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are reverting to name calling instead of showing your evidence. just because you say something is true does not make it true. show your evidence otherwise all you've given me is empty claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have embarrassed yourself in not even being familiar with the term NGO, in attempting to pass yourself off as knowledgeable about...NGOs.
> 
> You're either stupid or ignorant...or, both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> therein lies the difference between us. i have never been and never will be ashamed to admit that i don't know something. i also would never claim to know something without giving credit to the source of that knowledge.
> 
> since i have joined usmb, i have observed you to effectively derail the point of this and every other thread related to the middle east with your profane, vulgar, racist judgemental declarations.
> 
> you are such a fool that you don`t even realize what a dim bulb you look like to someone like me who has read hundreds of these threads on dozens of sites most days for the past thirty years.
> 
> you are cosmic food, sonny. i want to be there when you meet HASHEM you ignorant putz.
> 
> you're a zit waiting to be popped.
Click to expand...


Stop whining over the fact that I ripped you a new asshole, asshole.  

Next time, don't post when ignorant of the subject matter.   

Run to mommy and daddy.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed to the ground Addehnia mosque in Rafah city, south of the Gaza Strip, on Tuesday and bulldozed agricultural lands in the same area.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC reporter that IOF soldiers mounting 15 army jeeps and military bulldozers advanced hundreds of meters east of Rafah and bulldozed lands in Addehnia area and leveled the abandoned mosque amidst random firing.
> 
> Meanwhile, large numbers of Israeli border police on Tuesday destroyed a number of homes and property for Palestinian citizens in the Negev area, occupied in 1948.
> 
> IOF troops raze Rafah mosque



Bogus story.

There is no sovereign Pallie territory to be occupied.

Thus, you are PWNED, once, again, Forum Dunce.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have embarrassed yourself in not even being familiar with the term NGO, in attempting to pass yourself off as knowledgeable about...NGOs.
> 
> You're either stupid or ignorant...or, both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therein lies the difference between us. i have never been and never will be ashamed to admit that i don't know something. i also would never claim to know something without giving credit to the source of that knowledge.
> 
> since i have joined usmb, i have observed you to effectively derail the point of this and every other thread related to the middle east with your profane, vulgar, racist judgemental declarations.
> 
> you are such a fool that you don`t even realize what a dim bulb you look like to someone like me who has read hundreds of these threads on dozens of sites most days for the past thirty years.
> 
> you are cosmic food, sonny. i want to be there when you meet HASHEM you ignorant putz.
> 
> you're a zit waiting to be popped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop whining over the fact that I ripped you a new asshole, asshole.
> 
> Next time, don't post when ignorant of the subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Run to mommy and daddy.
Click to expand...


 

you are insane sonny and i simply do not wish to engage you. you have nothing worthwhile to say and the asshole ripping is kinda tedious, redundant and childish. 

if you can do it, grasp your penis by its glans and insert it in your anus.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> therein lies the difference between us. i have never been and never will be ashamed to admit that i don't know something. i also would never claim to know something without giving credit to the source of that knowledge.
> 
> since i have joined usmb, i have observed you to effectively derail the point of this and every other thread related to the middle east with your profane, vulgar, racist judgemental declarations.
> 
> you are such a fool that you don`t even realize what a dim bulb you look like to someone like me who has read hundreds of these threads on dozens of sites most days for the past thirty years.
> 
> you are cosmic food, sonny. i want to be there when you meet HASHEM you ignorant putz.
> 
> you're a zit waiting to be popped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining over the fact that I ripped you a new asshole, asshole.
> 
> Next time, don't post when ignorant of the subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Run to mommy and daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are insane sonny and i simply do not wish to engage you. you have nothing worthwhile to say and the asshole ripping is kinda tedious, redundant and childish.
> 
> if you can do it, grasp your penis by its glans and insert it in your anus.
Click to expand...


You are mentally ill.   Sad.


----------



## tommywho70x

this is a little dated but here is an organization that blames both the palestinians and israelis for being too indiscriminate about what they shoot at


Indiscriminate Fire | Human Rights Watch


Indiscriminate Fire
June 30, 2007
Previous
Next
I. Summary

In the northern Gaza Strip and adjoining areas of Israel, attacks by Palestinian armed groups launching locally made rockets known as Qassams and attacks by the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) firing 155mm artillery shells have together killed dozens of civilians, wounded hundreds, and greatly disrupted civilian life. After Israel's withdrawal from Gaza in September 2005, Palestinian rocket attacks continued sporadically, spiking in late September, late October and again in December, with Israeli artillery fire following suit beginning in late October. Initially civilian casualties on both sides were light, but the casualties rose dramatically starting in April 2006, when Israel sharply increased its artillery attacks on alleged Palestinian rocket launch sites and also fired closer to residential areas.

*Both sides have shown disregard for civilian loss of life in violation of international humanitarian law (IHL): Palestinian armed groups have directed their rockets at Israeli towns; Israeli artillery shelling near populated areas has caused considerable civilian casualties for uncertain military gain as well as at least one serious incident of indiscriminate shelling.
*
There is an opportunity today to put an end to this needless loss of civilian life: in November 2006, after an artillery attack that killed 23 civilians, the IDF placed a moratorium on use of artillery to respond to rocket attacks in Gaza, and a five-month ceasefire on the part of Hamas the same month led to a decrease in Palestinian rocket attacks in 2007, meaning that for a time rocket attacks were largely limited to the Islamic Jihad organization. Hamas ended its ceasefire on April 24, 2007, firing rockets once again into Israeli territory.[1]Israel has not resumed its use of artillery, responding instead with more precise air-fired missiles to hit targets, but it is unclear how firm this change of practice is. The conduct of Palestinian armed groups and the IDF that led to the spike in civilian casualties in mid-2006 is likely to resume unless the parties learn the lessons of 2006 and definitively change military policies and practices in accordance with their independent obligations under international humanitarian law.

This report is based on on-the-ground assessments of Palestinian armed group rocket attacks and IDF artillery attacks, focusing on the period from the beginning of September 2005 through May 2007. It sets forth recommendations aimed at ending practices that have led to unnecessary civilian death and injury. This report does not address other important issues affecting civilians in Gaza, including deteriorating humanitarian conditions, internecine fighting between Palestinian factions, Israel's destruction of Gaza's sole electrical power plant, and IDF and armed group clashes that have claimed civilian casualties separate from the rocket/artillery attacks.
Palestinian Rocket Attacks

From September 2005 through May 2007, Palestinian armed groups fired almost 2,700 rockets into Israel, killing 4 Israeli civilians, and injuring 75 civilians and at least 9 soldiers, according to the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA) (see Appendices III-V for casualty and weapons numbers). Two of those deaths occurred in the last two weeks of May 2007. An additional six civilians died in rocket attacks from mid-2004 through August 2005. Palestinian rockets have also killed at least two and injured at least 21 Palestinian civilians when they landed short of the Israeli border. The rockets, made in Gaza and generically known as "Qassams" after the name of the armed wing of Hamas, the Islamic Resistance Movement, are highly inaccurate and cannot be directed at a specific target.

Communities in the western Negev in Israel, in particular the city of Sderot, have suffered from these attacks. The 10 Israeli civilians killed by Palestinian rocket attacks since mid-2004 range from 2 to 57 in age and include four children. The attacks also have inflicted property damage and created a pervasive climate of fear in affected Israeli communities. Eshel Margalit of Moshav Nativ Ha'asara, for example, told Human Rights Watch how his daughter narrowly escaped becoming a victim of a rocket attack. Margalit said when a siren went off warning of an incoming rocket, his daughter was upstairs in the family study working on the computer: "I yelled to her but she was not eager to leave the computer, she was 18, you know," Margalit said. "She came down and we were running to the secure room when the Qassam hit the house." The rocket penetrated the roof and exploded in the study. "We went up, opened the door, and saw the room was destroyed. When my daughter realized what could have happened she burst into tears The Qassams have changed our lives. There is a lot more stress and anxiety."[2]

Hamas, Islamic Jihad, al-Aqsa Brigades, and the Popular Resistance Committees have all claimed responsibility for firing rockets into Israel, though Hamas largely complied with self-imposed halts to such attacks between February and June 2006 and between November 2006 and late April 2007. These groups have justified their attacks as actions of self-defense and reprisals for Israel's actions against the Palestinians. A typical statement after a strike declares that it is a response "to the crimes of occupation against our children, women, and elderly."[3]

The Palestinian rocket attacks violate international humanitarian law, also known as the laws of war, which governs the conduct of the parties during armed conflict. Where an attack on a military target is intended and that target is in or near a civilian area, the Palestinian rocket attacks are indiscriminate because they cannot distinguish between military targets and civilians. Where there is no intended military target and the rockets are launched into a civilian area, they constitute deliberate attacks against civilians. Given that the rocket attacks have inflicted very little damage on Israeli military assets, their primary purpose seems to be to kill civilians or at least to spread terror among the Israeli civilian population, both of which IHL prohibits.

Even assuming the rocket attacks were intended as reprisal for Israeli attacks that kill and injure civilians, as Palestinian groups often claimed, they still are unlawful under international humanitarian law. The law governing reprisals-defined as otherwise unlawful actions that are considered lawful when used as an enforcement measure in reaction to an adversary's unlawful acts[4]-does not permit direct or indiscriminate attacks on civilians, in part for reasons that these rocket-artillery exchanges demonstrate: even attacks ostensibly launched as reprisals often spur counterattacks by the other side, yielding an endless cycle of civilian injury and death. As the leading treaty in this area provides, one side's targeting of civilians or civilian objects can never justify like targeting by the other side.[5]

Palestinian armed groups also at times endanger civilians by placing their rocket launchers near residential areas in Gaza. The IDF claims that over the course of 2006 Palestinian armed groups moved their launchers increasingly close to residential areas, presumably because return IDF artillery fire had made open fields a less attractive military option. Human Rights Watch's interviews provide evidence that in at least one locale Palestinian groups fired or tried to launch rockets from within 100 meters of populated apartment buildings. While Gaza is densely populated, and open areas are relatively scarce, combatants still have an obligation to take all feasible precautions to protect civilians and this includes avoiding placing launchers within or firing from close proximity to populated areas.
Israeli Artillery Shelling

From September 2005 through May 2007, the same period covered by the rocket attack statistics cited above, the IDF fired 14,617 artillery shells into Gaza. This fire killed at least 59 people, wounded another 270 people, and did significant damage to many civilian structures.[6] Of the 38 Palestinians killed through September 2006, 17 were children under the age of 16, 12 were women, and one was a 60-year-old man; Human Rights Watch, in its field investigations, identified 5 of the remaining 8 men as civilians.[7] A subsequent artillery attack on November 8 killed or mortally wounded 23 and injured at least 40 Palestinians, all civilians. As discussed below, this last incident led to an Israeli moratorium on further use of artillery in Gaza, which continued as this report went to press in mid-June 2007.

Most of the artillery shells that the IDF fired into Gaza in this period landed in open areas, and the great majority did not result in civilian casualties. Many, however, were fired close to civilian areas, and some landed directly on homes and other civilian structures, causing serious harm and loss of life. Human Rights Watch has been unable to find any report or claim that those killed or injured by artillery fire included persons believed to be combatants, and the IDF has not responded to a Human Rights Watch request about whether any Palestinians killed or injured by artillery fire into the Gaza Strip were combatants or believed to be combatants.[8] Israeli artillery strikes in 2006 also left many unexploded shells strewn on the ground that constitute a continuing hazard to lives and livelihoods.

Israeli artillery strikes hitting Beit Hanoun and nearby Beit Lahiya caused considerable civilian casualties and damage to civilian structures. On April 10, 2006, for example, Sofia Gabin told her children to hide in a cement cupboard when she heard explosions nearby. "I was afraid for them. It was the safest place," she said.[9] A shell landed directly on the house, killing her 8-year-old daughter, Hadi, and injuring 10 others. A series of strikes earlier that week leveled several homes belonging to the Abu Shamas family and injured or killed at least three civilians. The frequent shelling has also had a devastating impact on the civilian life of the northern Gaza towns.

-


2006 Marc Garlasco/Human Rights Watch


----------



## jillian

do you presume that human rights watch doesn't have its biases?

i used to give a lot of money to amnesty international until it became clear they weren't any better than the UN on this issue.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> this is a little dated but here is an organization that blames both the palestinians and israelis for being too indiscriminate about what they shoot at
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate Fire | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate Fire
> June 30, 2007
> Previous
> Next
> I. Summary
> 
> In the northern Gaza Strip and adjoining areas of Israel, attacks by Palestinian armed groups launching locally made rockets known as Qassams and attacks by the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) firing 155mm artillery shells have together killed dozens of civilians, wounded hundreds, and greatly disrupted civilian life. After Israel's withdrawal from Gaza in September 2005, Palestinian rocket attacks continued sporadically, spiking in late September, late October and again in December, with Israeli artillery fire following suit beginning in late October. Initially civilian casualties on both sides were light, but the casualties rose dramatically starting in April 2006, when Israel sharply increased its artillery attacks on alleged Palestinian rocket launch sites and also fired closer to residential areas.
> 
> *Both sides have shown disregard for civilian loss of life in violation of international humanitarian law (IHL): Palestinian armed groups have directed their rockets at Israeli towns; Israeli artillery shelling near populated areas has caused considerable civilian casualties for uncertain military gain as well as at least one serious incident of indiscriminate shelling.
> *
> There is an opportunity today to put an end to this needless loss of civilian life: in November 2006, after an artillery attack that killed 23 civilians, the IDF placed a moratorium on use of artillery to respond to rocket attacks in Gaza, and a five-month ceasefire on the part of Hamas the same month led to a decrease in Palestinian rocket attacks in 2007, meaning that for a time rocket attacks were largely limited to the Islamic Jihad organization. Hamas ended its ceasefire on April 24, 2007, firing rockets once again into Israeli territory.[1]Israel has not resumed its use of artillery, responding instead with more precise air-fired missiles to hit targets, but it is unclear how firm this change of practice is. The conduct of Palestinian armed groups and the IDF that led to the spike in civilian casualties in mid-2006 is likely to resume unless the parties learn the lessons of 2006 and definitively change military policies and practices in accordance with their independent obligations under international humanitarian law.
> 
> This report is based on on-the-ground assessments of Palestinian armed group rocket attacks and IDF artillery attacks, focusing on the period from the beginning of September 2005 through May 2007. It sets forth recommendations aimed at ending practices that have led to unnecessary civilian death and injury. This report does not address other important issues affecting civilians in Gaza, including deteriorating humanitarian conditions, internecine fighting between Palestinian factions, Israel's destruction of Gaza's sole electrical power plant, and IDF and armed group clashes that have claimed civilian casualties separate from the rocket/artillery attacks.
> Palestinian Rocket Attacks
> 
> From September 2005 through May 2007, Palestinian armed groups fired almost 2,700 rockets into Israel, killing 4 Israeli civilians, and injuring 75 civilians and at least 9 soldiers, according to the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA) (see Appendices III-V for casualty and weapons numbers). Two of those deaths occurred in the last two weeks of May 2007. An additional six civilians died in rocket attacks from mid-2004 through August 2005. Palestinian rockets have also killed at least two and injured at least 21 Palestinian civilians when they landed short of the Israeli border. The rockets, made in Gaza and generically known as "Qassams" after the name of the armed wing of Hamas, the Islamic Resistance Movement, are highly inaccurate and cannot be directed at a specific target.
> 
> Communities in the western Negev in Israel, in particular the city of Sderot, have suffered from these attacks. The 10 Israeli civilians killed by Palestinian rocket attacks since mid-2004 range from 2 to 57 in age and include four children. The attacks also have inflicted property damage and created a pervasive climate of fear in affected Israeli communities. Eshel Margalit of Moshav Nativ Ha'asara, for example, told Human Rights Watch how his daughter narrowly escaped becoming a victim of a rocket attack. Margalit said when a siren went off warning of an incoming rocket, his daughter was upstairs in the family study working on the computer: "I yelled to her but she was not eager to leave the computer, she was 18, you know," Margalit said. "She came down and we were running to the secure room when the Qassam hit the house." The rocket penetrated the roof and exploded in the study. "We went up, opened the door, and saw the room was destroyed. When my daughter realized what could have happened she burst into tears The Qassams have changed our lives. There is a lot more stress and anxiety."[2]
> 
> Hamas, Islamic Jihad, al-Aqsa Brigades, and the Popular Resistance Committees have all claimed responsibility for firing rockets into Israel, though Hamas largely complied with self-imposed halts to such attacks between February and June 2006 and between November 2006 and late April 2007. These groups have justified their attacks as actions of self-defense and reprisals for Israel's actions against the Palestinians. A typical statement after a strike declares that it is a response "to the crimes of occupation against our children, women, and elderly."[3]
> 
> The Palestinian rocket attacks violate international humanitarian law, also known as the laws of war, which governs the conduct of the parties during armed conflict. Where an attack on a military target is intended and that target is in or near a civilian area, the Palestinian rocket attacks are indiscriminate because they cannot distinguish between military targets and civilians. Where there is no intended military target and the rockets are launched into a civilian area, they constitute deliberate attacks against civilians. Given that the rocket attacks have inflicted very little damage on Israeli military assets, their primary purpose seems to be to kill civilians or at least to spread terror among the Israeli civilian population, both of which IHL prohibits.
> 
> Even assuming the rocket attacks were intended as reprisal for Israeli attacks that kill and injure civilians, as Palestinian groups often claimed, they still are unlawful under international humanitarian law. The law governing reprisals-defined as otherwise unlawful actions that are considered lawful when used as an enforcement measure in reaction to an adversary's unlawful acts[4]-does not permit direct or indiscriminate attacks on civilians, in part for reasons that these rocket-artillery exchanges demonstrate: even attacks ostensibly launched as reprisals often spur counterattacks by the other side, yielding an endless cycle of civilian injury and death. As the leading treaty in this area provides, one side's targeting of civilians or civilian objects can never justify like targeting by the other side.[5]
> 
> Palestinian armed groups also at times endanger civilians by placing their rocket launchers near residential areas in Gaza. The IDF claims that over the course of 2006 Palestinian armed groups moved their launchers increasingly close to residential areas, presumably because return IDF artillery fire had made open fields a less attractive military option. Human Rights Watch's interviews provide evidence that in at least one locale Palestinian groups fired or tried to launch rockets from within 100 meters of populated apartment buildings. While Gaza is densely populated, and open areas are relatively scarce, combatants still have an obligation to take all feasible precautions to protect civilians and this includes avoiding placing launchers within or firing from close proximity to populated areas.
> Israeli Artillery Shelling
> 
> From September 2005 through May 2007, the same period covered by the rocket attack statistics cited above, the IDF fired 14,617 artillery shells into Gaza. This fire killed at least 59 people, wounded another 270 people, and did significant damage to many civilian structures.[6] Of the 38 Palestinians killed through September 2006, 17 were children under the age of 16, 12 were women, and one was a 60-year-old man; Human Rights Watch, in its field investigations, identified 5 of the remaining 8 men as civilians.[7] A subsequent artillery attack on November 8 killed or mortally wounded 23 and injured at least 40 Palestinians, all civilians. As discussed below, this last incident led to an Israeli moratorium on further use of artillery in Gaza, which continued as this report went to press in mid-June 2007.
> 
> Most of the artillery shells that the IDF fired into Gaza in this period landed in open areas, and the great majority did not result in civilian casualties. Many, however, were fired close to civilian areas, and some landed directly on homes and other civilian structures, causing serious harm and loss of life. Human Rights Watch has been unable to find any report or claim that those killed or injured by artillery fire included persons believed to be combatants, and the IDF has not responded to a Human Rights Watch request about whether any Palestinians killed or injured by artillery fire into the Gaza Strip were combatants or believed to be combatants.[8] Israeli artillery strikes in 2006 also left many unexploded shells strewn on the ground that constitute a continuing hazard to lives and livelihoods.
> 
> Israeli artillery strikes hitting Beit Hanoun and nearby Beit Lahiya caused considerable civilian casualties and damage to civilian structures. On April 10, 2006, for example, Sofia Gabin told her children to hide in a cement cupboard when she heard explosions nearby. "I was afraid for them. It was the safest place," she said.[9] A shell landed directly on the house, killing her 8-year-old daughter, Hadi, and injuring 10 others. A series of strikes earlier that week leveled several homes belonging to the Abu Shamas family and injured or killed at least three civilians. The frequent shelling has also had a devastating impact on the civilian life of the northern Gaza towns.
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 2006 *Marc Garlasco/Human Rights Watch*




Dumbass, that's the same Marc Garlasco fired by HRW for being a Nazi fetishist...
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/world/middleeast/15nazi.html

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/mar/31/expert-quits-rights-group-over-nazi-memorabilia/

Good one, fool.


----------



## tommywho70x

would somebody be so kind as to publish a list of what they consider to be fair, unbiased , objective media sources for the middle east? is there even one broadcaster or publisher who isn't motivated by some agenda other than reporting the news?


----------



## jillian

this marc garlasco?







btw, he resigned from HRW in February, 2010.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> would somebody be so kind as to publish a list of what they consider to be fair, unbiased , objective media sources for the middle east? is there even one broadcaster or publisher who isn't motivated by some agenda other than reporting the news?



Why would you ask a bunch of skinheads and neo-Nazis?


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> would somebody be so kind as to publish a list of what they consider to be fair, unbiased , objective media sources for the middle east? is there even one broadcaster or publisher who isn't motivated by some agenda other than reporting the news?



the problem is that with respect to this issue, you probably won't find a lot of people without an ax to grind of some sort. it's clear that the U.N. has done a hack job on Israel given that of the 300 something resolutions passed by the security council, over 200 are directed at israel. surely with all of the terrible things happening in the world, israel does not deserve the lion's share of criticism.

israel seems to be judged by a standard far more stringent than anyone would direct at any other country. and while certainly there are fair criticims, when those criticisms are raised without discussion of terrorist acts, such as the firing of missiles into s'derot, then i think one can discount the source of the criticisms.

in determining what is fair criticism and what isn't, perhaps the Report on Global Anti-Semitism prepared by our state department would be helpful.

Report on Global Anti-Semitism


----------



## tommywho70x

it appears mr gelasco was jammed for a collection of memorabilia that had nothing to do with his belief systems (B.S.) 

it is clearly a waste of time to provide material to a crowd that is hell bent on defaming everything and everybody that isn't in lockstep with their own agenda and world view.

let me be clear on one thing: whenever there is a violent conflict, i consider all participants to be in the wrong. clearly, there is a history of both arabs and jews slaughtering non-combatants. 

none of you naysayers can address that issue? apparently it is more entertaining to wallow in name-calling.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> it appears mr gelasco was jammed for a collection of memorabilia that had nothing to do with his belief systems (B.S.)
> 
> it is clearly a waste of time to provide material to a crowd that is hell bent on defaming everything and everybody that isn't in lockstep with their own agenda and world view.
> 
> let me be clear on one thing: whenever there is a violent conflict, i consider all participants to be in the wrong. clearly, there is a history of both arabs and jews slaughtering non-combatants.
> 
> none of you naysayers can address that issue? apparently it is more entertaining to wallow in name-calling.



Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> let me be clear on one thing: whenever there is a violent conflict, i consider all participants to be in the wrong.



The consequence of mental illness on your part.   The Allies were in the wrong in World War II, dope?


----------



## tommywho70x

like the wall street urinal and a pro-israel jewish college professor are any more believable?. ho ho ho


----------



## tommywho70x

either you're going to raise the level of your argument style or you are going to be ignored.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> either you're going to raise the level of your argument style or you are going to be ignored.



Kid, it's breast-feeding time for you.


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> like the wall street urinal and a pro-israel jewish college professor are any more believable?. ho ho ho



first, i hope you're not talking to me in terms of the nature of the debate. i showed you what i believe clouds this issue.

so if they're jewish they're not credible? interestingly, i know my own pov is probably more moderate on this issue than many, much to the chagrin of the more neo-con among us. i know i'm moderate because i get called names on this issue by both sides. i figure that's a feather in my cap.

but i'm afraid nazis and groups that ostensibly watch out for human rights, but fundraise in saudi arabia aren't exactly going to be sources i would take very seriously.


----------



## tommywho70x

i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.

to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.

in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.
> 
> to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.
> 
> in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.



Completely incoherent gibberish.


----------



## Jos

Marc39 said:


> Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
> Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com


*Israel Seeks Ways To Silence
Human Rights Groups*


> HRW has pointed out that it only accepts private donations, and has not accepted Saudi government funds, but Israeli officials say all Saudi money is tainted and will compromise HRWs impartiality as a human rights watchdog in its treatment of Israel.
> 
> A human rights organisation raising money in Saudi Arabia is like a womens rights group asking the Taliban for a donation, Mark Regev, a government spokesman, told the right-wing Israeli daily newspaper the Jerusalem Post.
> 
> HRW recently published reports arguing that the Israeli army had committed war crimes in Gaza, including the use of white phosphorus and attacking civilian targets.


Israel Seeks Ways To Silence Human Rights Groups


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
> Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Seeks Ways To Silence
> Human Rights Groups*
> 
> 
> 
> HRW has pointed out that it only accepts private donations, and has not accepted Saudi government funds, but Israeli officials say all Saudi money is tainted and will compromise HRWs impartiality as a human rights watchdog in its treatment of Israel.
> 
> A human rights organisation raising money in Saudi Arabia is like a womens rights group asking the Taliban for a donation, Mark Regev, a government spokesman, told the right-wing Israeli daily newspaper the Jerusalem Post.
> 
> HRW recently published reports arguing that the Israeli army had committed war crimes in Gaza, including the use of white phosphorus and attacking civilian targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel Seeks Ways To Silence Human Rights Groups
Click to expand...


Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...


> AS the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters. But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1

Now, even YOU know, slut.


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> countercurrents


Another bogus link from you, skank?

Shouldn't you be studying basic spelling, you illiterate slob?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Shogun

...says the comma master...


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> ...says the comma master...



Says the psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
> Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Seeks Ways To Silence
> Human Rights Groups*
> 
> Israel Seeks Ways To Silence Human Rights Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...
> 
> 
> 
> AS the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters. But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1
> 
> Now, even YOU know, slut.
Click to expand...


a jew choosing an ethnic common denominator rather than common humanity!?!>!>!



SAY IT AINT SO!!!








and, in other shocking news, the sun rose today.  ho hum.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the comma master...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the psycho loser.
Click to expand...


go point out spelling errors that someone else posts while slaying the use of the comma, you ESL dropout.

seriously.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Seeks Ways To Silence
> Human Rights Groups*
> 
> Israel Seeks Ways To Silence Human Rights Groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...
> 
> 
> 
> AS the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters. But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1
> 
> Now, even YOU know, slut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a jew choosing an ethnic common denominator rather than common humanity!?!>!>!
> 
> 
> 
> SAY IT AINT SO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in other shocking news, the sun rose today.  ho hum.
Click to expand...


Psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1
> 
> Now, even YOU know, slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jew choosing an ethnic common denominator rather than common humanity!?!>!>!
> 
> 
> 
> SAY IT AINT SO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in other shocking news, the sun rose today.  ho hum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
Click to expand...


sheisty jew.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the comma master...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the psycho loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go point out spelling errors that someone else posts while slaying the use of the comma, you ESL dropout.
> 
> seriously.
Click to expand...


Be sure to take your meds, psycho.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the psycho loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go point out spelling errors that someone else posts while slaying the use of the comma, you ESL dropout.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be sure to take your meds, psycho.
Click to expand...


be sure to clock out this time or the JIDF won't validate your time card and pay you your hourly shekel wage.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> a jew choosing an ethnic common denominator rather than common humanity!?!>!>!
> 
> 
> 
> SAY IT AINT SO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in other shocking news, the sun rose today.  ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sheisty jew.
Click to expand...


Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...

Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.

Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total

Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
Fiction: 14% of all recipients
Poetry: 20% of recipients
Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
Drama: 34% of recipients

Jewish Academy Award Winners
Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients

Jewish Tony Award Winners 
Best Play: 44% of recipients
Best Book: 53% of recipients
Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients

Kyoto Prize Winners
Jews 25% of all recipients

US National Medal Of Science
Jews 38% of all recipients

Lasker Award In Medical Research
Jews 33% of recipients

Gairdner Foundation Award
Jews 27% of recipients

Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
Jews 35% of recipients

Priestly Medal
Jews 22% of all recipients

Welch Award In Chemistry
30% of all recipients

Cope Award In Chemistry
Jews 27% of all recipients

Debye Award In Chemistry
Jews 24% of all recipients

IEEE Award In Information Theory
Jews 37% of all recipients

von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
Jews 40% of all recipients

Clark Medal In Economics
Jews 65% of all recipients

Fields Medal In Mathematics
Jews 27% of recipients

Wolf Prize In Mathematics
Jews: 38% of recipients

Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
Jews: 58% of recipients

Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
Jews: 45% of recipients

Cole Prize In Mathematics
Jews: 46% of recipients

Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled

Enrico Fermi Award
Jews 52% of all recipients

Atoms For Peace Award
Jews 52% of recipients

Dirac Medal
Jews 37% of recipients

100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
Jews 39% of total


----------



## P F Tinmore

The babies in Israel are always crying about attacks on "civilians." When did they ever file an official complaint?


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheisty jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...
> 
> Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.
> 
> Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
> Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
> Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
> Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
> Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total
> 
> Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
> Fiction: 14% of all recipients
> Poetry: 20% of recipients
> Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
> Drama: 34% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Academy Award Winners
> Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
> Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
> Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Tony Award Winners
> Best Play: 44% of recipients
> Best Book: 53% of recipients
> Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients
> 
> Kyoto Prize Winners
> Jews 25% of all recipients
> 
> US National Medal Of Science
> Jews 38% of all recipients
> 
> Lasker Award In Medical Research
> Jews 33% of recipients
> 
> Gairdner Foundation Award
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
> Jews 35% of recipients
> 
> Priestly Medal
> Jews 22% of all recipients
> 
> Welch Award In Chemistry
> 30% of all recipients
> 
> Cope Award In Chemistry
> Jews 27% of all recipients
> 
> Debye Award In Chemistry
> Jews 24% of all recipients
> 
> IEEE Award In Information Theory
> Jews 37% of all recipients
> 
> von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
> Jews 40% of all recipients
> 
> Clark Medal In Economics
> Jews 65% of all recipients
> 
> Fields Medal In Mathematics
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Wolf Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 38% of recipients
> 
> Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
> Jews: 58% of recipients
> 
> Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 45% of recipients
> 
> Cole Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 46% of recipients
> 
> Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled
> 
> Enrico Fermi Award
> Jews 52% of all recipients
> 
> Atoms For Peace Award
> Jews 52% of recipients
> 
> Dirac Medal
> Jews 37% of recipients
> 
> 100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
> Jews 39% of total
Click to expand...


another cut and paste from an unlinked source, eh jewcifer?   Haven't the mods already let you know what happens when you do this?

EH, JEW?


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.
> 
> to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.
> 
> in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.



not if the person writing the article for HRW had an agenda... and he did. that makes any appearance of "balance" questionable. i, personally, didn't respond with any ad hominems. i simply don't believe that particular article was compelling.

does that mean israel did everything right? no.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> The babies in Israel are always crying about attacks on "civilians." When did they ever file an official complaint?



Israelis are too busy being global business leaders to cry...

Warren Buffett...


> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]YouTube - Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA]YouTube - Warren Buffet in Israel - www.themarker.com[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheisty jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...
> 
> Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.
> 
> Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
> Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
> Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
> Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
> Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total
> 
> Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
> Fiction: 14% of all recipients
> Poetry: 20% of recipients
> Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
> Drama: 34% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Academy Award Winners
> Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
> Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
> Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Tony Award Winners
> Best Play: 44% of recipients
> Best Book: 53% of recipients
> Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients
> 
> Kyoto Prize Winners
> Jews 25% of all recipients
> 
> US National Medal Of Science
> Jews 38% of all recipients
> 
> Lasker Award In Medical Research
> Jews 33% of recipients
> 
> Gairdner Foundation Award
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
> Jews 35% of recipients
> 
> Priestly Medal
> Jews 22% of all recipients
> 
> Welch Award In Chemistry
> 30% of all recipients
> 
> Cope Award In Chemistry
> Jews 27% of all recipients
> 
> Debye Award In Chemistry
> Jews 24% of all recipients
> 
> IEEE Award In Information Theory
> Jews 37% of all recipients
> 
> von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
> Jews 40% of all recipients
> 
> Clark Medal In Economics
> Jews 65% of all recipients
> 
> Fields Medal In Mathematics
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Wolf Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 38% of recipients
> 
> Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
> Jews: 58% of recipients
> 
> Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 45% of recipients
> 
> Cole Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 46% of recipients
> 
> Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled
> 
> Enrico Fermi Award
> Jews 52% of all recipients
> 
> Atoms For Peace Award
> Jews 52% of recipients
> 
> Dirac Medal
> Jews 37% of recipients
> 
> 100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
> Jews 39% of total
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another cut and paste from an unlinked source, eh jewcifer?   Haven't the mods already let you know what happens when you do this?
> 
> EH, JEW?
Click to expand...


Psycho loser.


----------



## tommywho70x

does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?

from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.

y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The babies in Israel are always crying about attacks on "civilians." When did they ever file an official complaint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are too busy being global business leaders to cry...
> 
> Warren Buffett...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]YouTube - Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA]YouTube - Warren Buffet in Israel - www.themarker.com[/ame]
Click to expand...


I was expecting a stupid, irrelevant response from you. Glad to see you didn't disappoint.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.



Discredited accusations, no provable evidence.
Now, even a dunce like you knows.


----------



## Marc39

jillian said:


> does that mean israel did everything right? no.



Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.
> 
> to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.
> 
> in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if the person writing the article for HRW had an agenda... and he did. that makes any appearance of "balance" questionable. i, personally, didn't respond with any ad hominems. i simply don't believe that particular article was compelling.
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
Click to expand...


so i need to ask again, where are the objective unbiased reports?
 a whole mess of accusations have arisen from operation cast lead. 

who is going to be accepted as being reliable?


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.



since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?

i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.

if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.

that's what i think about cast lead.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.
Click to expand...


Not without getting called names.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The babies in Israel are always crying about attacks on "civilians." When did they ever file an official complaint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are too busy being global business leaders to cry...
> 
> Warren Buffett...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]YouTube - Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA]YouTube - Warren Buffet in Israel - www.themarker.com[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was expecting a stupid, irrelevant response from you. Glad to see you didn't disappoint.
Click to expand...


Warren Buffett: One of the world's most successful, richest businessmen.

Tin Head: One of the world's biggest losers and most worthless bums.


----------



## jillian

Marc39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.
Click to expand...


yes i can... they shouldn't have bulldozed houses.... 

and they shouldn't be building more settlements.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.
> 
> to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.
> 
> in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if the person writing the article for HRW had an agenda... and he did. that makes any appearance of "balance" questionable. i, personally, didn't respond with any ad hominems. i simply don't believe that particular article was compelling.
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so i need to ask again, where are the objective unbiased reports?
> a whole mess of accusations have arisen from operation cast lead.
> 
> who is going to be accepted as being reliable?
Click to expand...


The only mess exists in your mind.


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
Click to expand...

i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.


----------



## Marc39

jillian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i can... they shouldn't have bulldozed houses....
> 
> and they shouldn't be building more settlements.
Click to expand...


Illegally built homes constructed on land not legally owned by its tenants and done so without architectural and engineering consultation need to be "bulldozed"  They are death traps.

The same practice occurs in America and in every civilized society in the world.

Israeli communities on sovereign Israeli land are entirely lawful.

Now, even YOU know, hun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean israel did everything right? no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i can... they shouldn't have bulldozed houses....
> 
> and they shouldn't be building more settlements.
Click to expand...


But the Palestinians are not allowed to defend themselves from those crimes?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
Click to expand...


Shithead, there is currently a massive genocide of millions of Christians and Muslims in Sudan by Sudanese IslamoNazis that you appear to be clueless about.

Get a grip on your priorities, dope


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shithead, there is currently a massive genocide of millions of Christians and Muslims in Sudan by Sudanese IslamoNazis that you appear to be clueless about.
> 
> Get a grip on your priorities, dope
Click to expand...


Off topic. Deflection.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot say one thing Israel has done wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i can... they shouldn't have bulldozed houses....
> 
> and they shouldn't be building more settlements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Palestinians are not allowed to defend themselves from those crimes?
Click to expand...


Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.

Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
Palestinian people do not exist

Now, you know, Forum Dunce.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shithead, there is currently a massive genocide of millions of Christians and Muslims in Sudan by Sudanese IslamoNazis that you appear to be clueless about.
> 
> Get a grip on your priorities, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic. Deflection.
Click to expand...


You're the Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i can... they shouldn't have bulldozed houses....
> 
> and they shouldn't be building more settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Palestinians are not allowed to defend themselves from those crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.
Click to expand...


You are the only one who does not know, retard.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Palestinians are not allowed to defend themselves from those crimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the only one who does not know, retard.
Click to expand...


You are unable to define who Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.

Nor, can Arabs do so...
Palestinian people do not exist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one who does not know, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unable to define who Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Nor, can Arabs do so...
> Palestinian people do not exist
Click to expand...


World Nut Daily? Good source.


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
Click to expand...


well, i didn't call you names. so i can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one who does not know, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unable to define who Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Nor, can Arabs do so...
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World Nut Daily? Good source.
Click to expand...


WND is a long-standing member of the White House Press Association.

You are a long-standing chat room Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are unable to define who Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Nor, can Arabs do so...
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Nut Daily? Good source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WND is a long-standing member of the White House Press Association.
> 
> You are a long-standing chat room Forum Dunce.
Click to expand...


So is Helen Thomas. Is there a point here?


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i didn't call you names. so i can't speak for anyone else.
Click to expand...


true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.

world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profaca's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Nut Daily? Good source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WND is a long-standing member of the White House Press Association.
> 
> You are a long-standing chat room Forum Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is Helen Thomas. Is there a point here?
Click to expand...


The point is at the top of your head, Forum Dunce.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i didn't call you names. so i can't speak for anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.
> 
> world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profaca's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.
Click to expand...


Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, i didn't call you names. so i can't speak for anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.
> 
> world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profaca's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.
Click to expand...


Off topic.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.
> 
> world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profaca's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic.
Click to expand...


You're the Forum Dunce, which is always on-topic.


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.
> 
> world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profaca's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic.
Click to expand...


who are you to decide the topic?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask what you think about cast lead. i asked where there was going to be an analysis of the operation that was going to be accepted without a lot of name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i didn't call you names. so i can't speak for anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true. but who d' flock is going to be acceptable as a source of facts about the middle east.
> 
> world nut daily? al jazeera? i'm going to go take a peak at mario profumo's CyberSpaceStation at the university of croatia and see what those guys are saying this week.
Click to expand...


You won't be informed on the Middle East by reading comic books, kid.
And, stop sending me whining PMs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are you to decide the topic?
Click to expand...


There is a board for Africa.


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the latest death toll in Darfur, Sherlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are you to decide the topic?
Click to expand...


wouldn't the thread title determine the topic?

darfur has nothing to do with israeli soldiers killing civilians.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who are you to decide the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't the thread title determine the topic?
> 
> darfur has nothing to do with israeli soldiers killing civilians.
Click to expand...


A few hundred Pallies have died in wars started by Pallies.

Millions of innocent Christians and Muslims are being slaughtered in Sudan, though, you are clueless to it.

You're pathetic.   And, don't send me whining PMs, punkass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Wednesday amidst indiscriminate shooting, locals reported.

They told the PIC reporter that the IOF troops mounting 8 army vehicles, including 3 bulldozers, advanced 400 meters into Palestinian land adjacent to the Israeli security fence.

The sources said that the IOF soldiers damaged crops and cultivated lands amidst random firing at civilian neighborhoods.

IOF limited incursion damages crops in southern Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> who are you to decide the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't the thread title determine the topic?
> 
> darfur has nothing to do with israeli soldiers killing civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few hundred Pallies have died in wars started by Pallies.
> 
> Millions of innocent Christians and Muslims are being slaughtered in Sudan, though, you are clueless to it.
> 
> You're pathetic.   And, don't send me whining PMs, punkass.
Click to expand...


It is still irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Jos

Marc39 said:


> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.


You win a coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*you have received -313 reputation points from jillian.
Reputation was given for this post.
*
she cant debate it, but she hates it


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> You win a coin
Click to expand...


Bogus coin, slut.

Is that the payment for spreading your legs for an Arab, skank?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Wednesday amidst indiscriminate shooting, locals reported.
> 
> They told the PIC reporter that the IOF troops mounting 8 army vehicles, including 3 bulldozers, advanced 400 meters into Palestinian land adjacent to the Israeli security fence.
> 
> The sources said that the IOF soldiers damaged crops and cultivated lands amidst random firing at civilian neighborhoods.
> 
> IOF limited incursion damages crops in southern Gaza



Another bogus story from the Forum Dunce.


----------



## Shogun

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
Click to expand...


If you think the US military is going to eradicate Juarez, Mexico - civilians be damned - for the sake of striking a threat then you and I live in a totally different America.  Indeed, we've had mexican drug lords pull more shit than you see palis pull in israel and we've YET to see some kind of "civilians be damned" response in dealing with cartels.  Funny how that shit just doesn't ever seem to float, eh?


----------



## Jos

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you cannot even tell us who these so-called Palestinians are, Forum Dunce.
> 
> Arab American Joe Farah: "Palestinians Do Not Exist"
> Palestinian people do not exist
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> You win a coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you have received -313 reputation points from jillian.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> *
> she cant debate it, but she hates it
Click to expand...




Jos said:


> Who would have believed it?  Only days after a warning of an Israeli false flag bombing against the US in the works a massive car bomb is discovered in Time Square!  Better yet, though no intelligence organization in the world could discover anyone claiming responsibility for this embarrassing failure, SITE Intelligence, a group rumored as the voice of the Mossad has placed the blame on the Pakistani Taliban.
> 
> This is the same group that has come up with numerous bin Laden audio tapes, seemingly, though tiny and nearly totally unstaffed, whenever it is convenient for Israel to point a finger at someone, magically Site Intelligence, run by former IDF soldier Rita Katz, whose father was executed as a spy by Saddam Hussein, makes another unbelievable intelligence find.
> 
> 
> 
> GORDON DUFF: TIMES SQUARE BOMB HOAX, ISRAELI INTEL GROUP SHOWS ITS HAND : Veterans Today
> 
> you have received -312 reputation points from jillian.
> Reputation was given for this post.
Click to expand...

 ?


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> veteranstoday



Another BOGUS post from you, slut?

Shouldn't you be learning basic spelling, rather than posting nonsense, Josey dummy?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to address the issues presented by a thread or do we only know how to snivel, slander and squawk?
> 
> from everything that i have seen, the israeli operation cast lead raised a shit storm of accusations about improper actions by the IDF. instead of addressing what happened there, certain children in this crowd have instead slammed the media sources and the presenter of those reports rather than dissecting the reports themselves.
> 
> y'all are redlining my bullshit meter and seriously depleting the tolerance juice from my patience bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think the US military is going to eradicate Juarez, Mexico - civilians be damned - for the sake of striking a threat then you and I live in a totally different America.  Indeed, we've had mexican drug lords pull more shit than you see palis pull in israel and we've YET to see some kind of "civilians be damned" response in dealing with cartels.  Funny how that shit just doesn't ever seem to float, eh?
Click to expand...


Psycho loser.  

Open a book, dummy.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you keep ignoring what i'm saying....despite my being very clear and polite about my feelings about HRW....  ok. you want my feelings about cast lead?
> 
> i think terrorists shouldn't use their civilians as shields and then use those civilians in order to make some kind of case for the media that israel was the bad guys.
> 
> if a terrorist group, let's say a mexican group that was seeking...oh, i don't know.... a right of return to Texas.... was firing missiles over our southern border, we'd flatten them and no one would say word one..... no matter how many civilians they hid themselves behind.
> 
> that's what i think about cast lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the US military is going to eradicate Juarez, Mexico - civilians be damned - for the sake of striking a threat then you and I live in a totally different America.  Indeed, we've had mexican drug lords pull more shit than you see palis pull in israel and we've YET to see some kind of "civilians be damned" response in dealing with cartels.  Funny how that shit just doesn't ever seem to float, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
> 
> Open a book, dummy.
Click to expand...


maybe you can suggest the title of any book which tells the story of how the United States mowed down some mexican civvies on their way to eradicating mexican drug cartels...


or, play your broken record again.  whichever comes naturally for you.


----------



## tommywho70x

what happened here? was that just a time out or did marcus analicus get bounced permanently?


----------



## AKAI SHUICHI

Israel doesn't only attack civilians directly ... the kill them with siege indirectly.


----------



## Douger

Duh Chosen.
Self Chosen.
Off the map. Por favor.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Douger said:


> Duh Chosen.
> Self Chosen.
> Off the map. Por favor.



Hitler would've killed you too, Douger.  You have a Jewish mom.  That makes you 100% Jewish.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) quelled a peaceful march in Walaja village, Bethlehem district, wounding three citizens in the process and stormed Taqu village in the same district at dawn Thursday.

The soldiers also quelled a Wallaja march that was protesting the bulldozing of their farmland to complete building a section of the separation wall to the northwest of Bethlehem.

Eyewitnesses said that the troops beat up the participants with riffle butts and batons injuring three of them and arrested two brothers.

IOF soldiers quell Walaja march, wound 3 civilians


----------



## Kalam

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?



I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:





> Israel was at war with Egypt when it hatched a plan in 1954 to ruin its rapprochement with the United States and Britain by firebombing sites frequented by foreigners in Cairo and Alexandria.
> 
> But Israeli hopes the attacks, which caused no casualties, would be blamed on local insurgents collapsed when the young Zionist bombers were caught and confessed at public trials. Two were hanged. The rest served jail terms and emigrated to Israel.
> 
> Embarrassed before the West, Israel long denied involvement. It kept mum even after its 1979 peace deal with Egypt, fearing memories of the debacle could sour ties.



http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- A one and a half year old Palestinian toddler was pronounced dead on Sunday evening after inhaling teargas fired by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) last Friday in Beit Ummar village, Al-Khalil district, medical sources reported.

The father said that his son suffered breathing difficulty when one of the teargas canisters fell in their home's balcony, adding that he was rushed to hospital where he stayed for three days before he was pronounced dead.

Palestinian infant dies after inhaling teargas fired by IOF


----------



## Biggles

Kalam said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was at war with Egypt when it hatched a plan in 1954 to ruin its rapprochement with the United States and Britain by firebombing sites frequented by foreigners in Cairo and Alexandria.
> But Israeli hopes the attacks, which caused no casualties, would be blamed on local insurgents collapsed when the young Zionist bombers were caught and confessed at public trials. Two were hanged. The rest served jail terms and emigrated to Israel.
> 
> Embarrassed before the West, Israel long denied involvement. It kept mum even after its 1979 peace deal with Egypt, fearing memories of the debacle could sour ties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
> They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.
Click to expand...


Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.

Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.

Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:  
Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149   
Countries: 18    
Innocent Victims Murdered: 701      
Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was at war with Egypt when it hatched a plan in 1954 to ruin its rapprochement with the United States and Britain by firebombing sites frequented by foreigners in Cairo and Alexandria.
> But Israeli hopes the attacks, which caused no casualties, would be blamed on local insurgents collapsed when the young Zionist bombers were caught and confessed at public trials. Two were hanged. The rest served jail terms and emigrated to Israel.
> 
> Embarrassed before the West, Israel long denied involvement. It kept mum even after its 1979 peace deal with Egypt, fearing memories of the debacle could sour ties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
> They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
Click to expand...


Source?


----------



## Biggles

P F Tinmore said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
> They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)


----------



## Shogun

good grief.   Your source says more about you than you think it says about islam.


seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biggles said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
Click to expand...


I was curious because frequently attacks on legitimate targets are reported as terrorism for propaganda purposes.


----------



## Biggles

P F Tinmore said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was curious because frequently attacks on legitimate targets are reported as terrorism for propaganda purposes.
Click to expand...


What is a _legitimate _terrorist target?

Also,  I don't think we need any propoganda to make us think about terrorism.


----------



## Biggles

Shogun said:


> good grief.   Your source says more about you than you think it says about islam.
> 
> 
> seriously.



Thanks.  Coming from _you_, that's a compliment!!


----------



## GHook93

That was 1954 douche bag! 2 years after the unjust Suez Canal Closing. Only 6 years into the rebirth of the country. The Arabs were preaches death and destruction of Israel. Much different time, so if that is the best you got then I pity you!




Kalam said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was at war with Egypt when it hatched a plan in 1954 to ruin its rapprochement with the United States and Britain by firebombing sites frequented by foreigners in Cairo and Alexandria.
> 
> But Israeli hopes the attacks, which caused no casualties, would be blamed on local insurgents collapsed when the young Zionist bombers were caught and confessed at public trials. Two were hanged. The rest served jail terms and emigrated to Israel.
> 
> Embarrassed before the West, Israel long denied involvement. It kept mum even after its 1979 peace deal with Egypt, fearing memories of the debacle could sour ties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
> They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

Biggles said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief.   Your source says more about you than you think it says about islam.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Coming from _you_, that's a compliment!!
Click to expand...


You would think so.  Maybe you can pull some demographics regarding race from klan.org


----------



## Shogun

GHook93 said:


> That was 1954 douche bag! 2 years after the unjust Suez Canal Closing. Only 6 years into the rebirth of the country. The Arabs *were preaches *death and destruction of Israel. *Much different time, *so if that is the best you got then I pity you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douger, when was the last time Jews tried to blow up civilians in Times Square?  Would you rather be a Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they sure had it in for tourists in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was at war with Egypt when it hatched a plan in 1954 to ruin its rapprochement with the United States and Britain by firebombing sites frequented by foreigners in Cairo and Alexandria.
> 
> But Israeli hopes the attacks, which caused no casualties, would be blamed on local insurgents collapsed when the young Zionist bombers were caught and confessed at public trials. Two were hanged. The rest served jail terms and emigrated to Israel.
> 
> Embarrassed before the West, Israel long denied involvement. It kept mum even after its 1979 peace deal with Egypt, fearing memories of the debacle could sour ties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3065838,00.html#n​
> They hoped that the attacks would be blamed on Communists or on the Muslim Brotherhood. I'd find it difficult to support an ideology so attached to treachery and terrorism, but by all means, continue defending Zionist atrocities if you feel that you must.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's fucking amazing that anyone let you within 10 feet of a state bar exam given your short bus grasp on the English language.


----------



## Biggles

Shogun said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief.   Your source says more about you than you think it says about islam.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Coming from _you_, that's a compliment!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think so.  Maybe you can pull some demographics regarding race from klan.org
Click to expand...


Same response here.   The Klan, really??  You equate a disdain for terrorists with the Klan and African Americans?  Wow.


----------



## Shogun

Biggles said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Coming from _you_, that's a compliment!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so.  Maybe you can pull some demographics regarding race from klan.org
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same response here.   The Klan, really??  You equate a disdain for terrorists with the Klan and African Americans?  Wow.
Click to expand...


I equate your laughable source with the kind David Duke might cite when making generalizations about African Americans, yes.  Your problem is that you assume that islam = terrorism when, as we've seen time and again with your kind, all you want to do is demonize and marginalize.  Ironically, you don't seem to comprehend how your source illustrates this.  Hence my original post regarding your link.  Even the klan likes to rationalize their hatred.  You are no different.


----------



## Biggles

Shogun said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so.  Maybe you can pull some demographics regarding race from klan.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same response here.   The Klan, really??  You equate a disdain for terrorists with the Klan and African Americans?  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I equate your laughable source with the kind David Duke might cite when making generalizations about African Americans, yes.  Your problem is that you assume that islam = terrorism when, as we've seen time and again with your kind, all you want to do is demonize and marginalize.  Ironically, you don't seem to comprehend how your source illustrates this.  Hence my original post regarding your link.  Even the klan likes to rationalize their hatred.  You are no different.
Click to expand...


So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?


----------



## Kalam

Biggles said:
			
		

> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.


That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work. 




			
				Biggles said:
			
		

> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> ....
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)




Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!

Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biggles said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious because frequently attacks on legitimate targets are reported as terrorism for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a _legitimate _terrorist target?
> 
> Also,  I don't think we need any propoganda to make us think about terrorism.
Click to expand...


One example is when two Israeli soldiers were killed in Palestine and it was reported as a terrorist attack.

Foreign troops are legitimate targets. It was not an act of terrorism. This is only one of many examples.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious because frequently attacks on legitimate targets are reported as terrorism for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a _legitimate _terrorist target?
> 
> Also,  I don't think we need any propoganda to make us think about terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One example is when two Israeli soldiers were killed in Palestine and it was reported as a terrorist attack.
> 
> Foreign troops are legitimate targets. It was not an act of terrorism. This is only one of many examples.
Click to expand...


Those were troops lost and detached from their company.  Foreign journalists who captured that event on tape (which was later destroyed), said those were the most brutal and barbaric lynchings they had ever seen, and also that it would probably give them nightmares for the rest of their lives.  One soldier was thrown from a rooftop and continuously stomped until was his face was pulp like jelly.  That particular incident turned my leftist Israeli uncle from Tel-Aviv into a rightist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a _legitimate _terrorist target?
> 
> Also,  I don't think we need any propoganda to make us think about terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One example is when two Israeli soldiers were killed in Palestine and it was reported as a terrorist attack.
> 
> Foreign troops are legitimate targets. It was not an act of terrorism. This is only one of many examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were troops lost and detached from their company.  Foreign journalists who captured that event on tape (which was later destroyed), said those were the most brutal and barbaric lynchings they had ever seen, and also that it would probably give them nightmares for the rest of their lives.  One soldier was thrown from a rooftop and continuously stomped until was his face was pulp like jelly.  That particular incident turned my leftist Israeli uncle from Tel-Aviv into a rightist.
Click to expand...


Perhaps they should have stayed out of Palestine.


----------



## Biggles

Kalam said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> ....
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!
> 
> Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office
Click to expand...



Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> ....
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!
> 
> Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?
Click to expand...


Good point. The so called war on terror is a farce anyway.


----------



## Biggles

P F Tinmore said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!
> 
> Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. The so called war on terror is a farce anyway.
Click to expand...


With the current administration it certainly is a farce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biggles said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. The so called war on terror is a farce anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the current administration it certainly is a farce.
Click to expand...


When Bush started the so called war on terror it wasn't really. It still isn't.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. The so called war on terror is a farce anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the current administration it certainly is a farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Bush started the so called war on terror it wasn't really. It still isn't.
Click to expand...


Thanks to Muslim/Arab terrorists, I can't take a trip, without being security-checked at the airport in a dozen different ways.  Why can't Muslims use that ingenuity to benefit mankind?


----------



## Shogun

Biggles said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same response here.   The Klan, really??  You equate a disdain for terrorists with the Klan and African Americans?  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I equate your laughable source with the kind David Duke might cite when making generalizations about African Americans, yes.  Your problem is that you assume that islam = terrorism when, as we've seen time and again with your kind, all you want to do is demonize and marginalize.  Ironically, you don't seem to comprehend how your source illustrates this.  Hence my original post regarding your link.  Even the klan likes to rationalize their hatred.  You are no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell me right after making excuses for "one shot, two kills" cast lead, motherfucker.   That you seem to think that only muslims kills the innocent solidify how farcical your input is.. as if we needed clarification after checking out your link.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  Wasn't there a line from a movie--"I hate being ignored"? LOL.  What do you think of Arabs/Muslims as a people?  There was a line from another movie--"there are barbarians at the gate".  Don't you think if Israel gave the West Bank total independence, that they would let the barbarians in?


----------



## GHook93

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...you point out one incident from 56 years ago.  Wow.  You are current.  Great fact finding.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current:  Over 15,000 Muslim deadly terrorist attacks since 9/11/01.
> 
> Additional current, in the *month of April 2010*:
> Muslim Jihad Attacks: 149
> Countries: 18
> Innocent Victims Murdered: 701
> Innocent Victims Critically Injured: 1,793
> 
> ....
> 
> thereligionofpeace.com (A wide variety of global sources)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!
> 
> Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?
Click to expand...


Because Kalam is a terrorist!


----------



## GHook93

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  /QUOTE]
> That's because you haven't known him long he is a real shithead!


----------



## Shogun

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  Wasn't there a line from a movie--"I hate being ignored"? LOL.  What do you think of Arabs/Muslims as a people?  There was line from another movie--"there are barbarians at the gate".  Don't you think if Israel gave the West Bank total independence, that they would let the barbarians in?



por que?  My apologies, i don't recall what other thread you asked me a question in.  If I can deconstruct what seems to be questions in your post:

1. I don't think any more or less of arabs/muslims as a people than any other demographic.  I think that they are a sample of the population of human being on this planet who should be validated and held accountable just like any other sample of the human population.  

2. I think that "giving them west bank" is a misnomer of the first order.  I'm a greater fan of integrated tolerance the likes of which the jewish population in America enjoys.  We have not chosen to simply give American jews the property of New York or Miami and call it a day; rather, we preserve their equality with that of any other ethnic status and don't pretend that America must be protected as an Aryan Nation.  This is in direct conflict with zionism in israel which mandates that israel remain a jewish nation where a premium is built into the government and society at large raising jews above that of non-jews.  If America can do it, with demographics once thought to be barbaric, then so can israel.  Keep in mind that every single excuse for zionism was once used by whites who loved the distinction of their own national validity.  If it's good for the goyim goose then it's also good for the jewish gander.  Besides, barbarism is a matter of perspective anyway.  I'm sure you'd find me rather barbaric if i took your ethnicity and threw it outside of a wall and pretended that you don't count despite history.


any other questions?


----------



## Shogun

GHook93 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  /QUOTE]
> That's because you haven't known him long he is a real shithead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just to prove my point, Foreveryoung, go ahead and keep paying attention to my interaction with the likes of ghook on this forum and count how many times I advocate ethnic marginalization while our local jewery, including Ghook, demands nothing less than ethnic cleansing and social stratification the likes of which would give geobbles a hardon.  yes, I am a shithead because I don't pull punches against racist jews who, I believe, are not chosen enough to be held to a different standard on racism.  Trust me, it won't take ling before you see The Rabbi, Ghook, Marc39 and Cmike insist that jews are simply smarter, better and deserving of the same ubermensch bullshit that Germans once believed.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  Wasn't there a line from a movie--"I hate being ignored"? LOL.  What do you think of Arabs/Muslims as a people?  There was line from another movie--"there are barbarians at the gate".  Don't you think if Israel gave the West Bank total independence, that they would let the barbarians in?



It is false premise to say that Israel can "give" the Palestinians anything. One of the major sticking points is Najd. What would be your solution for Najd?


----------



## Kalam

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; ignore the fact that Zionists staged attacks against their supposed allies. Ignore that they did so again a few years later in 1967, and definitely pay no mind to the aggressive espionage campaign they've been conducting against the US throughout their entire worthless existence. Oh, and I see that you've already ignored the fact that the agents-provocateurs were "honored" by the state a few years ago. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice source! I hear that these sites have some pretty reliable information (from a wide variety of global sources) on "terrorist attacks" carried out by Israel and the West; you should check them out!
> 
> Mujahideen Press Releases - Ansar Al-Mujahideen
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> Ezzedeen Al-Qassam Brigades - Information Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother to reference a terrorist website?
Click to expand...


Because you're credulous and they're about as reliable as "thereligionofpeace.com" 

I'm surprised that you didn't feel that point fly right over your head.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun dude.  I think you're cool and I respect you, but you didn't answer my other thread.  /QUOTE]
> That's because you haven't known him long he is a real shithead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just to prove my point, Foreveryoung, go ahead and keep paying attention to my interaction with the likes of ghook on this forum and count how many times I advocate ethnic marginalization while our local jewery, including Ghook, demands nothing less than ethnic cleansing and social stratification the likes of which would give geobbles a hardon.  yes, I am a shithead because I don't pull punches against racist jews who, I believe, are not chosen enough to be held to a different standard on racism.  Trust me, it won't take ling before you see The Rabbi, Ghook, Marc39 and Cmike insist that jews are simply smarter, better and deserving of the same ubermensch bullshit that Germans once believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho loser
Click to expand...


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> any other questions?



Were you born mentally ill?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I equate your laughable source with the kind David Duke might cite when making generalizations about African Americans, yes.  Your problem is that you assume that islam = terrorism when, as we've seen time and again with your kind, all you want to do is demonize and marginalize.  Ironically, you don't seem to comprehend how your source illustrates this.  Hence my original post regarding your link.  Even the klan likes to rationalize their hatred.  You are no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell me right after making excuses for "one shot, two kills" cast lead, motherfucker.   That you seem to think that only muslims kills the innocent solidify how farcical your input is.. as if we needed clarification after checking out your link.
Click to expand...


Only Muslims kill innocent civilians.  It's called jihaad.

Quran 9:5...


> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.



Allah Fuckbar!


----------



## GHook93

Glad to see your little hiatus hasn't ended your sence of chivalry! 



Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just to prove my point, Foreveryoung, go ahead and keep paying attention to my interaction with the likes of ghook on this forum and count how many times I advocate ethnic marginalization while our local jewery, including Ghook, demands nothing less than ethnic cleansing and social stratification the likes of which would give geobbles a hardon.  yes, I am a shithead because I don't pull punches against racist jews who, I believe, are not chosen enough to be held to a different standard on racism.  Trust me, it won't take ling before you see The Rabbi, Ghook, Marc39 and Cmike insist that jews are simply smarter, better and deserving of the same ubermensch bullshit that Germans once believed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you born mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell me right after making excuses for "one shot, two kills" cast lead, motherfucker.   That you seem to think that only muslims kills the innocent solidify how farcical your input is.. as if we needed clarification after checking out your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Muslims kill innocent civilians.  It's called jihaad.
> 
> Quran 9:5...
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah Fuckbar!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marc39

Biggles said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same response here.   The Klan, really??  You equate a disdain for terrorists with the Klan and African Americans?  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I equate your laughable source with the kind David Duke might cite when making generalizations about African Americans, yes.  Your problem is that you assume that islam = terrorism when, as we've seen time and again with your kind, all you want to do is demonize and marginalize.  Ironically, you don't seem to comprehend how your source illustrates this.  Hence my original post regarding your link.  Even the klan likes to rationalize their hatred.  You are no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?
Click to expand...


It equals the religion of peace.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just to prove my point, Foreveryoung, go ahead and keep paying attention to my interaction with the likes of ghook on this forum and count how many times I advocate ethnic marginalization while our local jewery, including Ghook, demands nothing less than ethnic cleansing and social stratification the likes of which would give geobbles a hardon.  yes, I am a shithead because I don't pull punches against racist jews who, I believe, are not chosen enough to be held to a different standard on racism.  Trust me, it won't take ling before you see The Rabbi, Ghook, Marc39 and Cmike insist that jews are simply smarter, better and deserving of the same ubermensch bullshit that Germans once believed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean, foreveryoung?  Marc39 is what jewish racism looks like.  He is simply not chosen enough to get a double standard for criticism of his hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you born mentally ill?
Click to expand...


Enjoy your little forced vacation? 




I bet you get another one before the end of the month.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, foreveryoung?  Marc39 is what jewish racism looks like.  He is simply not chosen enough to get a double standard for criticism of his hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when an Islamic Extremist kills innocent children, women, and men it does not equal terrorism?  What does it equal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell me right after making excuses for "one shot, two kills" cast lead, motherfucker.   That you seem to think that only muslims kills the innocent solidify how farcical your input is.. as if we needed clarification after checking out your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Muslims kill innocent civilians.  It's called jihaad.
> 
> Quran 9:5...
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah Fuckbar!
Click to expand...


HAHAHA!

...says the epitome of racist jews who has LITERALLY called for the extermination of non-jews in israel.  I see irony isn't made out of gold or you'd have a bank vault full of it.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you born mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little forced vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you get another one before the end of the month.
Click to expand...


I shorted the market.  Made more than you will in a lifetime.   

Thanks for asking, loser.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you born mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little forced vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you get another one before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shorted the market.  Made more than you will in a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for asking, loser.
Click to expand...


billionaire bernie baruch fantasies too? i knew some people made too much when the nose dive climbed back out. you have anything to do with causing the glitch or was it a gift from on high for being so anti-islamic?

don't  bother picking up the scuffle where you left off when you got a time out. maybe you'll tell your adoring public what amazing powers you have that should make me afraid to fuck with you in public. 


i don't like being threatened by strangers putzkopf* --- especially not mentally ill ones in 
denial.


* putzkopf = dickhead (Yiddish)


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you born mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little forced vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you get another one before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shorted the market.  Made more than you will in a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for asking, loser.
Click to expand...


yea yea yea... go tell it to someone down at the synagogue.

*yawn*


so, how long before you find yourself not being able to log back on at USMB because you were banned for three days?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little forced vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you get another one before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shorted the market.  Made more than you will in a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for asking, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... go tell it to someone down at the synagogue.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> so, how long before you find yourself not being able to log back on at USMB because you were banned for three days?
Click to expand...


Me: I make money even when the stock market crashes
Stoner: Plays with his shmeckle.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell me right after making excuses for "one shot, two kills" cast lead, motherfucker.   That you seem to think that only muslims kills the innocent solidify how farcical your input is.. as if we needed clarification after checking out your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Muslims kill innocent civilians.  It's called jihaad.
> 
> Quran 9:5...
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah Fuckbar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> ...says the epitome of racist jews who has LITERALLY called for the extermination of non-jews in israel.  I see irony isn't made out of gold or you'd have a bank vault full of it.
Click to expand...


Cuckoo


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shorted the market.  Made more than you will in a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for asking, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... go tell it to someone down at the synagogue.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> so, how long before you find yourself not being able to log back on at USMB because you were banned for three days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me: I make money even when the stock market crashes
> Stoner: Plays with his shmeckle.
Click to expand...


I guess Anne Frank wasn't the only jew who could dream a little dream.


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Muslims kill innocent civilians.  It's called jihaad.
> 
> Quran 9:5...
> 
> 
> Allah Fuckbar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> ...says the epitome of racist jews who has LITERALLY called for the extermination of non-jews in israel.  I see irony isn't made out of gold or you'd have a bank vault full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuckoo
Click to expand...


Everyone, even your fellow jews, know how quotable you are.  


How does it feel to be a poster child for jewish hatred of non-jews?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... go tell it to someone down at the synagogue.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> so, how long before you find yourself not being able to log back on at USMB because you were banned for three days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: I make money even when the stock market crashes
> Stoner: Plays with his shmeckle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Anne Frank wasn't the only jew who could dream a little dream.
Click to expand...


Poor white trash


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me: I make money even when the stock market crashes
> Stoner: Plays with his shmeckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Anne Frank wasn't the only jew who could dream a little dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor white trash
Click to expand...


you'd like to think so, jew.


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Anne Frank wasn't the only jew who could dream a little dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor white trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'd like to think so, jew.
Click to expand...


It's pretty obvious, poor white trash.


----------



## tommywho70x

the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.


----------



## al Haq

tommywho70x said:


> the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.



That's his intention...



al Haq said:


> If you have ever visited a blog or on-line discussion group on the Middle East you have doubtless had the misfortune to run into them.
> 
> *They are known by the language they use: depraved sexual insults, bile, bigotry, threats, disinformation and character assassination.* *Thats right: Im talking about hasbarats, Zionist trolls who infect the Internet with hasbara, pro-Israel propaganda.* Of course, mainstream media hasbarats have been around for decades, as have hasbaratchiks, fifth-columns in foreign governments who subvert national policies to serve Israel. The Internet, though, is the latest, some might say the greatest, propaganda playground, and Israel cannot cope with factual, passionate, well-documented stories that expose its war crimes and unrepentant criminality.
> 
> *If youve come across a hasbarat, on-line or otherwise, you have learned that no amount of reasoned argument or intellectual maturity has any effect. Thats because hasbarats dont care if they come across as ignorant, obnoxious, nasty or inane. All that matters for them is sabotaging criticism of Israel and support for Muslims. Theyre like anti-intellectual stink bombs: designed to cause maximum discomfort but have little if any real power.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIONIST TROLLS WHO INFECT THE INTERNET  Desertpeace
Click to expand...


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.



When have you posted anything useful?


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's his intention...
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have ever visited a blog or on-line discussion group on the Middle East you have doubtless had the misfortune to run into them.
> 
> *They are known by the language they use: depraved sexual insults, bile, bigotry, threats, disinformation and character assassination.* *Thats right: Im talking about hasbarats, Zionist trolls who infect the Internet with hasbara, pro-Israel propaganda.* Of course, mainstream media hasbarats have been around for decades, as have hasbaratchiks, fifth-columns in foreign governments who subvert national policies to serve Israel. The Internet, though, is the latest, some might say the greatest, propaganda playground, and Israel cannot cope with factual, passionate, well-documented stories that expose its war crimes and unrepentant criminality.
> 
> *If youve come across a hasbarat, on-line or otherwise, you have learned that no amount of reasoned argument or intellectual maturity has any effect. Thats because hasbarats dont care if they come across as ignorant, obnoxious, nasty or inane. All that matters for them is sabotaging criticism of Israel and support for Muslims. Theyre like anti-intellectual stink bombs: designed to cause maximum discomfort but have little if any real power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZIONIST TROLLS WHO INFECT THE INTERNET  Desertpeace
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


1.5 billion IslamoNazis are afraid of a few Jews.  

Allah Fuckbar.


----------



## al Haq

Marc39 said:


> 1.5 billion IslamoNazis are afraid of a few Jews.



Rather: a few Zionist trolls (like you) are so terrified that Americans might learn the truth about Israel's behavior that they will do anything to disrupt and derail the discussion.


----------



## Marc39

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 billion IslamoNazis are afraid of a few Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather: a few Zionist trolls (like you) are so terrified that Americans might learn the truth about Israel's behavior that they will do anything to disrupt and derail the discussion.
Click to expand...


Americans already know the "truth" about Israel's behavior fighting off the same IslamoNazis and their demented suicide monkeys that are terrorizing America, too, which is why Americans overwhelmingly support Israel.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have you posted anything useful?
Click to expand...


i do not need to justify my existance to a brain damaged mutant such as yourself. 

if you go to my profile and click on find all posts by tommywho70x feel free to comment on any posts you like or don't like. you certainly don't want me to start a thread of your posts and an analysis of them but i have every confidence if you do that to me you will not fail to make yourself look like an ass or better still rip yourself a new asshole.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing obvious here is that your rabid islamophobia and fallacious *ad hominem* argument style has derailed another useful conversation about the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have you posted anything useful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i do not need to justify my existance to a brain damaged mutant such as yourself.
> 
> if you go to my profile and click on find all posts by tommywho70x feel free to comment on any posts you like or don't like. you certainly don't want me to start a thread of your posts and an analysis of them but i have every confidence if you do that to me you will not fail to make yourself look like an ass or better still rip yourself a new asshole.
Click to expand...


The few posts from you I've read are been utterly worthless.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have you posted anything useful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do not need to justify my existance to a brain damaged mutant such as yourself.
> 
> if you go to my profile and click on find all posts by tommywho70x feel free to comment on any posts you like or don't like. you certainly don't want me to start a thread of your posts and an analysis of them but i have every confidence if you do that to me you will not fail to make yourself look like an ass or better still rip yourself a new asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The few posts from you I've read are been utterly worthless.
Click to expand...


that's nice. 

you realize that a statement like that without any examples is an utterly worthless opinion?

are you sure you are not just somebody's idea of a joke programmed into a computer?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do not need to justify my existance to a brain damaged mutant such as yourself.
> 
> if you go to my profile and click on find all posts by tommywho70x feel free to comment on any posts you like or don't like. you certainly don't want me to start a thread of your posts and an analysis of them but i have every confidence if you do that to me you will not fail to make yourself look like an ass or better still rip yourself a new asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The few posts from you I've read are been utterly worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's nice.
> 
> you realize that a statement like that without any examples is an utterly worthless opinion?
> 
> are you sure you are not just somebody's idea of a joke programmed into a computer?
Click to expand...


You're an illiterate imbecile.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The few posts from you I've read are been utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice.
> 
> you realize that a statement like that without any examples is an utterly worthless opinion?
> 
> are you sure you are not just somebody's idea of a joke programmed into a computer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an illiterate imbecile.
Click to expand...


is that the best you can do? 

FYI --- i graduated college while you were still in diapers. i worked in applied sciences you probably can't even pronounce. my IQ is generally reported as in excess of the upper accuracy limits of the test. i read thousands of pages most days and i'm still wondering why i bother wasting any time with you at all. 

oh yeah, you're a jew and my training tells me "thou shalt not stand idly by the blood of your brothers" and there might be some hope for your hateful self. 

but then you're probably really just a very poorly programmed computer


----------



## Shogun

for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.


Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...


----------



## tommywho70x

Shogun said:


> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...



i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it. 

i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.

he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?


----------



## Shogun

tommywho70x said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
Click to expand...


I dunno man.  But, I have to say, it might be nice to see a few jews around here who are not so hellbent on ironically demonizing via generalization while constantly insisting that jews are simply better than everyone else.  


and, who knows, maybe marc39 earns his shekels by logging in some hours for the JIDF.  who knows.  Wouldn't shock me.


----------



## tommywho70x

Shogun said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno man.  But, I have to say, it might be nice to see a few jews around here who are not so hellbent on ironically demonizing via generalization while constantly insisting that jews are simply better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> and, who knows, maybe marc39 earns his shekels by logging in some hours for the JIDF.  who knows.  Wouldn't shock me.
Click to expand...


as i've said before, i was taught that jew was a bad word until the zionists rehabilitated it in the last century and we were taught that we were "Children of Israel" and the religion was the "Hebrew" faith. 

my cousins have certainly fucked up their relations with the goyim by their arrogant self-righteousness. i've been asking god to choose the "Texicans" (hispanic native texans) for the next go around. they are a sweet, wonderful, generous people who are a breath of fresh air in a community stagnated by black and white criminals and their dope (crack and crank).


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
Click to expand...


Except, you are unable to factually refute one word I've posted, dumbass.  Now, go to mommy.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice.
> 
> you realize that a statement like that without any examples is an utterly worthless opinion?
> 
> are you sure you are not just somebody's idea of a joke programmed into a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an illiterate imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that the best you can do?
> 
> FYI --- i graduated college while you were still in diapers. i worked in applied sciences you probably can't even pronounce. my IQ is generally reported as in excess of the upper accuracy limits of the test. i read thousands of pages most days and i'm still wondering why i bother wasting any time with you at all.
> 
> oh yeah, you're a jew and my training tells me "thou shalt not stand idly by the blood of your brothers" and there might be some hope for your hateful self.
> 
> but then you're probably really just a very poorly programmed computer
Click to expand...


Your writing ability is on a grade school-level and you can barely form a coherent thought.

You're either mentally retarded or 10 years old.  My sympathies.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, you are unable to factually refute one word I've posted, dumbass.  Now, go to mommy.
Click to expand...


why should i bother when you invalidate yourself with your vulgar name-calling and silly admonitions?

keep pushing and we can start a thread in the flame zone and give your postings a serious hosing down. would you like that? 

i don't care how much you think you may know about islam. most of your information is biased toward the ashkenazis and their fiefdom. 

the fact remains that you are hateful and racist and with all the mommy references, likely to have been spawned by an extremely dysfunctional set of parents.

did any of your parent's other children live?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you are unable to factually refute one word I've posted, dumbass.  Now, go to mommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should i bother when you invalidate yourself with your vulgar name-calling and silly admonitions?
> 
> keep pushing and we can start a thread in the flame zone and give your postings a serious hosing down. would you like that?
> 
> i don't care how much you think you may know about islam. most of your information is biased toward the ashkenazis and their fiefdom.
> 
> the fact remains that you are hateful and racist and with all the mommy references, likely to have been spawned by an extremely dysfunctional set of parents.
> 
> did any of your parent's other children live?
Click to expand...


You are unable to refute one word I've written because you're uninformed on Middle East affairs and Islam.   You're a blank slate.   

You have the writing ability of someone mentally retarded.   Is it inherited?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I did not program marc39000 and unleash it upon the internet.
> 
> 
> Dave...  what are you doing Dave?  Daiiiisy Daiiiisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't admit something like that if i had done it.
> 
> i have sat and listened to some crazy racist shit over the years and no jews --- not even my buddies who served in the IDF --- were so committed to exterminating islam as this clown.
> 
> he's got to be a machine and the mossad is running him, yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno man.  But, I have to say, it might be nice to see a few jews around here who are not so hellbent on ironically demonizing via generalization while constantly insisting that jews are simply better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> and, who knows, maybe marc39 earns his shekels by logging in some hours for the JIDF.  who knows.  Wouldn't shock me.
Click to expand...


Cuckoo


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an illiterate imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the best you can do?
> 
> FYI --- i graduated college while you were still in diapers. i worked in applied sciences you probably can't even pronounce. my IQ is generally reported as in excess of the upper accuracy limits of the test. i read thousands of pages most days and i'm still wondering why i bother wasting any time with you at all.
> 
> oh yeah, you're a jew and my training tells me "thou shalt not stand idly by the blood of your brothers" and there might be some hope for your hateful self.
> 
> but then you're probably really just a very poorly programmed computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your writing ability is on a grade school-level and you can barely form a coherent thought.
> 
> You're either mentally retarded or 10 years old.  My sympathies.
Click to expand...


obviously you are gazing in a mirror when you post this drivel.

are boring and redundant words you understand in relation to yourself?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that the best you can do?
> 
> FYI --- i graduated college while you were still in diapers. i worked in applied sciences you probably can't even pronounce. my IQ is generally reported as in excess of the upper accuracy limits of the test. i read thousands of pages most days and i'm still wondering why i bother wasting any time with you at all.
> 
> oh yeah, you're a jew and my training tells me "thou shalt not stand idly by the blood of your brothers" and there might be some hope for your hateful self.
> 
> but then you're probably really just a very poorly programmed computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your writing ability is on a grade school-level and you can barely form a coherent thought.
> 
> You're either mentally retarded or 10 years old.  My sympathies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you are gazing in a mirror when you post this drivel.
> 
> are boring and redundant words you understand in relation to yourself?
Click to expand...


I own you.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your writing ability is on a grade school-level and you can barely form a coherent thought.
> 
> You're either mentally retarded or 10 years old.  My sympathies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously you are gazing in a mirror when you post this drivel.
> 
> are boring and redundant words you understand in relation to yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own you.
Click to expand...


you want to elaborate on that? 

you want to meet face to face to discuss this or are you just billy bad ass with a laptop?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously you are gazing in a mirror when you post this drivel.
> 
> are boring and redundant words you understand in relation to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to elaborate on that?
> 
> you want to meet face to face to discuss this or are you just billy bad ass with a laptop?
Click to expand...


How are you going to meet anyone, faggot, when you still live at home with your parents?


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to elaborate on that?
> 
> you want to meet face to face to discuss this or are you just billy bad ass with a laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you going to meet anyone, faggot, when you still live at home with your parents?
Click to expand...


you have just crossed over into libel. neither slur is true and i can prove that in a court of law. keep it up retard. i see your money becoming mine on the horizon.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to elaborate on that?
> 
> you want to meet face to face to discuss this or are you just billy bad ass with a laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to meet anyone, faggot, when you still live at home with your parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have just crossed over into libel. neither slur is true and i can prove that in a court of law. keep it up retard. i see your money becoming mine on the horizon.
Click to expand...


If I set you up with Josey, would you feel better?  She likes to spread her slutty legs for strange men from the internet.  Oh, Joseyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## AKAI SHUICHI

The so-called "Israel" will end soon. Because injustice doesn't last for long.It's just a matter of time.


----------



## tommywho70x

Israel deliberately destroyed Gaza


Israel deliberately destroyed Gaza
Thu, 13 May 2010 2316 GMT


One of the Palestinian homes destroyed by Israeli bulldozers.&#8206; 
Human Rights Watch says it has proof Israeli soldiers deliberately destroyed Palestinian homes and buildings during the 2008-09 assault on Gaza. 

HRW, in its 116-page report, 'I Lost Everything': Israel's Unlawful Destruction of Property in the Gaza Conflict, says it has documented 12 separate cases of such during the 22-day "Operation Cast Lead". 

The report, released Thursday, said there is evidence that Israeli forces destroyed civilian property, including homes, factories, farms, and greenhouses, in areas under their control although there was no fighting in that area or the fighting had stopped. 

It also urged Israel to investigate the cases and bring to justice those who ordered or committed the act of destruction. It said that Israeli soldiers forcefully vacated Palestinians from their homes and bulldozed their houses. 

HRW said it has documented the complete destruction of 190 buildings, including 11 factories, 8 warehouses and 170 residential buildings, which it said was roughly five percent of the total property destroyed during the war in Gaza. 

The HRW investigations, which relied upon physical evidence, satellite imagery and multiple witness accounts at each site, found no indication of nearby fighting when the destruction occurred. 

It also condemned Israel's economic blockade of Gaza as illegal collective punishment, which prevented reconstruction of the impoverished strip. HRW also held Egypt responsible for the blockade. 

"Almost 16 months after the war, Israel has not held accountable troops who unlawfully destroyed swaths of civilian property in areas under their control," Sarah Leah Whitson, the Middle East director at HRW said. 

"The United States, the European Union and other states should urgently call upon Israel and Egypt to open Gaza's borders to reconstruction materials and other supplies essential for the civilian population," she said. 

FTP/MMA


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli Army fatally shoots an elderly Palestinian farmer, claiming he had violated a combat zone by entering his farm near Gaza's border with Israel.

On Saturday, the 75-year-old, identified as Fuad Abu Matar, was "hit with several bullets fired by Israeli occupation soldiers," Muawia Hassanein, head of the Gaza Strip's emergency services was quoted by AFP as saying.

Israel slaughters Palestinian elderly


----------



## tommywho70x

Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters


Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
Mon, 17 May 2010 01:00:30 GMT


Israeli soldiers injure three civilians and arrest eight for protesting against construction of a wall and attempting to stop military bulldozers from destroying Palestinian orchards. 

Israeli soldiers attacked the anti-wall protesters with rifle butts and batons, injuring three international supporters and arresting eight others in the town of Beit Jala near Beth Lahm (Bethlehem), in southern West Bank. 

Palestinians complain that the new section of the wall in Beit Jala, will surround a nearby settler-only road and destroy about 75 acres of land owned by Palestinian residents. The construction will reportedly destroy centuries-old olive trees and will "pass right through the front door of 35 families." 

The town of Beit Jala alone has lost 3,200 of the 4,200 acres of Palestinian land due to illegal Israeli settlements and their roads. 

Residents and the Municipality of Beit Jala challenged the legality of the wall in the Israeli supreme court of Justice after the Tel Aviv regime announced in 2006 its plans to construct the wall. 

However, the Israeli court has so far failed to announce any decision on the case. Last month, the Israelis began constructing the wall. 

FTP/MB


----------



## al Haq

[youtube]Qpe6shl5XMA[/youtube]


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> Mon, 17 May 2010 01:00:30 GMT
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers injure three civilians and arrest eight for protesting against construction of a wall and attempting to stop military bulldozers from destroying Palestinian orchards.



Except, there are no Palestinian orchards.  There is no sovereign Palestinian state.

There are no Palestinians.  They are illegal immigrants, like Mexicans, and criminals.
Palestinian people do not exist


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Israel deliberately destroyed Gaza



Bogus link.

Israel unilaterally withdrew from Gaza, permitting Gazans the first chance in history to build a state.

The Pallies fucked up Gaza, typical of Arabs and Muslims.

Gazans destroyed Gaza.
USATODAY.com - Despite funds and protection, Gaza greenhouses looted


----------



## blu

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> Mon, 17 May 2010 01:00:30 GMT
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers injure three civilians and arrest eight for protesting against construction of a wall and attempting to stop military bulldozers from destroying Palestinian orchards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, there are no Palestinian orchards.  There is no sovereign Palestinian state.
> 
> There are no Palestinians.  *They are illegal immigrants*, like Mexicans, and criminals.
> Palestinian people do not exist
Click to expand...




the jews invaded their land after they got kicked out of europe because of the countries there wanted them. they played the sympathy, anti-semite card and thought they could take whatever land they wanted. the jews in Palestine are the illegal immigrants and should be removed by force


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel deliberately destroyed Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus link.
> 
> Israel unilaterally withdrew from Gaza, permitting Gazans the first chance in history to build a state.
> 
> The Pallies fucked up Gaza, typical of Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> Gazans destroyed Gaza.
> USATODAY.com - Despite funds and protection, Gaza greenhouses looted
Click to expand...


Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses


----------



## Hollybaere

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Hamas hides out among Pallies when fighting, Ahmed, and fights out of uniform, all with the intent of maximizing civilian casualties of their own people.
> 
> Such Cowards of Allah, right, Ahmed?  They start a war with Israel and then run and hide.  Just like the coward Muhammad, who tricked the ignorant Arabs  into fighting all his wars by telling them they'll get 72 virgins and get to rape the female captives.
Click to expand...




Thanks to the Mossad, Israel's "Institute for Intelligence and Special Tasks", the Hamas was allowed to reinforce its presence in the occupied territories. Meanwhile, Arafat's Fatah Movement for National Liberation as well as the Palestinian Left were subjected to the most brutal form of repression and intimidation

Let us not forget that it was Israel, which in fact created Hamas. According to Zeev Sternell, historian at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, "Israel thought that it was a smart ploy to push the Islamists against the Palestinian Liberation Organisation (PLO)".


----------



## Marc39

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly disturbing is the number of Palestinian children killed by single IDF sniper shots to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Hamas hides out among Pallies when fighting, Ahmed, and fights out of uniform, all with the intent of maximizing civilian casualties of their own people.
> 
> Such Cowards of Allah, right, Ahmed?  They start a war with Israel and then run and hide.  Just like the coward Muhammad, who tricked the ignorant Arabs  into fighting all his wars by telling them they'll get 72 virgins and get to rape the female captives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Mossad, Israel's "Institute for Intelligence and Special Tasks", the Hamas was allowed to reinforce its presence in the occupied territories. Meanwhile, Arafat's Fatah Movement for National Liberation as well as the Palestinian Left were subjected to the most brutal form of repression and intimidation
> 
> Let us not forget that it was Israel, which in fact created Hamas. According to Zeev Sternell, historian at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, "Israel thought that it was a smart ploy to push the Islamists against the Palestinian Liberation Organisation (PLO)".
Click to expand...


Except, the Arabs are occupying the West Bank under international law, which is sovereign Israeli territory.

The rest of your post is also nonsense


----------



## Hollybaere

Marc39 said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Hamas hides out among Pallies when fighting, Ahmed, and fights out of uniform, all with the intent of maximizing civilian casualties of their own people.
> 
> Such Cowards of Allah, right, Ahmed?  They start a war with Israel and then run and hide.  Just like the coward Muhammad, who tricked the ignorant Arabs  into fighting all his wars by telling them they'll get 72 virgins and get to rape the female captives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Mossad, Israel's "Institute for Intelligence and Special Tasks", the Hamas was allowed to reinforce its presence in the occupied territories. Meanwhile, Arafat's Fatah Movement for National Liberation as well as the Palestinian Left were subjected to the most brutal form of repression and intimidation
> 
> Let us not forget that it was Israel, which in fact created Hamas. According to Zeev Sternell, historian at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, "Israel thought that it was a smart ploy to push the Islamists against the Palestinian Liberation Organisation (PLO)".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, the Arabs are occupying the West Bank under international law, which is sovereign Israeli territory.
> 
> The rest of your post is also nonsense
Click to expand...


Sorry, it is a FACT that the Israeli Mossad created Hamas.


----------



## Marc39

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Mossad, Israel's "Institute for Intelligence and Special Tasks", the Hamas was allowed to reinforce its presence in the occupied territories. Meanwhile, Arafat's Fatah Movement for National Liberation as well as the Palestinian Left were subjected to the most brutal form of repression and intimidation
> 
> Let us not forget that it was Israel, which in fact created Hamas. According to Zeev Sternell, historian at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, "Israel thought that it was a smart ploy to push the Islamists against the Palestinian Liberation Organisation (PLO)".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, the Arabs are occupying the West Bank under international law, which is sovereign Israeli territory.
> 
> The rest of your post is also nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, it is a FACT that the Israeli Mossad created Hamas.
Click to expand...


Facts are entitites with which you are not well-acquainted, luv.


----------



## Hollybaere

Marc39 said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, the Arabs are occupying the West Bank under international law, which is sovereign Israeli territory.
> 
> The rest of your post is also nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it is a FACT that the Israeli Mossad created Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are entitites with which you are not well-acquainted, luv.
Click to expand...


Neither are you. It seems you base much of what you claim on falsehood and RE-written history.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attack wall protesters
> Mon, 17 May 2010 01:00:30 GMT
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers injure three civilians and arrest eight for protesting against construction of a wall and attempting to stop military bulldozers from destroying Palestinian orchards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, there are no Palestinian orchards.  There is no sovereign Palestinian state.
> 
> There are no Palestinians.  They are illegal immigrants, like Mexicans, and criminals.
> Palestinian people do not exist
Click to expand...


a case could be made that the israeli jews are all illegal immigrants and that the entire establishment of the state of israel is an elaborate fraud engineered by the rothschild banking cartel.

on the other hand, those people who you refer to as 'palies' are, for the most part, indigenous to the region, regardless of who drew what lines on which maps to establish what sort of national entity. as a people they are not being treated with anything approaching fairness.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> a case could be made that the israeli jews are all illegal immigrants and that the entire establishment of the state of israel is an elaborate fraud engineered by the rothschild banking cartel.



No legal case can be made.  The legally binding Palestine Mandate, ratified unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, invites Jewish immigration into what is, today, Israel.

Your other gibberish means nothing.



> on the other hand, those people who you refer to as 'palies' are, for the most part, indigenous to the region, regardless of who drew what lines on which maps to establish what sort of national entity. as a people they are not being treated with anything approaching fairness.



Jews are indigenous to Palestine.  This is an historical fact.  Pallies are Arabs, originating from Arabia.

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
National Home for 
THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED

"Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.

Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.

A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.

Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people."


----------



## Marc39

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it is a FACT that the Israeli Mossad created Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are entitites with which you are not well-acquainted, luv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither are you. It seems you base much of what you claim on falsehood and RE-written history.
Click to expand...


You're done.  Now, run along.


----------



## Shogun

Don't sweat marc39...  he's the victim of heat stroke after smoothing out concrete driveways all day long.  didn't you hear???  He is the concrete laborer of the STARS!


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Don't sweat marc39...  he's the victim of heat stroke after smoothing out concrete driveways all day long.  didn't you hear???  He is the concrete laborer of the STARS!



More self-hatred, psycho loser?


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat marc39...  he's the victim of heat stroke after smoothing out concrete driveways all day long.  didn't you hear???  He is the concrete laborer of the STARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More self-hatred, psycho loser?
Click to expand...


you'd be stupid enough to think so, mossad troll.  how many shekels have you made so far while parading around the idea of dead non-jews, blood drinker?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat marc39...  he's the victim of heat stroke after smoothing out concrete driveways all day long.  didn't you hear???  He is the concrete laborer of the STARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More self-hatred, psycho loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'd be stupid enough to think so, mossad troll.  how many shekels have you made so far while parading around the idea of dead non-jews, blood drinker?
Click to expand...


I'm hitting a nerve, eh, self-hating psycho loser?


----------



## Shogun

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More self-hatred, psycho loser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be stupid enough to think so, mossad troll.  how many shekels have you made so far while parading around the idea of dead non-jews, blood drinker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hitting a nerve, eh, self-hating psycho loser?
Click to expand...


HA!  you wish, killer.  Just think, your salary is the kind of thing zionist israel funds.  Kosher Hatred.  I guess if you are going to hate anyway you might as well get paid for it, eh jew?  HA!  GET IT!?


----------



## Marc39

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be stupid enough to think so, mossad troll.  how many shekels have you made so far while parading around the idea of dead non-jews, blood drinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hitting a nerve, eh, self-hating psycho loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA!  you wish, killer.  Just think, your salary is the kind of thing zionist israel funds.  Kosher Hatred.  I guess if you are going to hate anyway you might as well get paid for it, eh jew?  HA!  GET IT!?
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm hitting a nerve.  You're a self-loathing psycho loser.


----------



## tommywho70x

the other gibberish about the rothschilds alludes to unanswered questions surrounding the balfour declaration.

and call them folk what you want, declare them to be from anywhere you like, the fact remains that they live there now and have certain rights as humans that need to be better and more fairly addressed than they are now.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> the other gibberish about the rothschilds alludes to unanswered questions surrounding the balfour declaration.
> 
> and call them folk what you want, declare them to be from anywhere you like, the fact remains that they live there now and have certain rights as humans that need to be better and more fairly addressed than they are now.



The British Cabinet approved the Balfour Declaration, not the Rothschilds.

Arabs received 8,000,000 square miles of land.

Jews received merely 8,000 square miles.

Jews got "royally" screwed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

tommywho70x said:


> the other gibberish about the rothschilds alludes to unanswered questions surrounding the balfour declaration.
> 
> and call them folk what you want, declare them to be from anywhere you like, the fact remains that they live there now and have certain rights as humans that need to be better and more fairly addressed than they are now.



The Jews can stay, it is Israel that must go. ~ Hamas


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other gibberish about the rothschilds alludes to unanswered questions surrounding the balfour declaration.
> 
> and call them folk what you want, declare them to be from anywhere you like, the fact remains that they live there now and have certain rights as humans that need to be better and more fairly addressed than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews can stay, it is Israel that must go. ~ Hamas
Click to expand...


The Forum Dunce quotes murderous Muslim thugs...
Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90

You're the Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other gibberish about the rothschilds alludes to unanswered questions surrounding the balfour declaration.
> 
> and call them folk what you want, declare them to be from anywhere you like, the fact remains that they live there now and have certain rights as humans that need to be better and more fairly addressed than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews can stay, it is Israel that must go. ~ Hamas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Forum Dunce quotes murderous Muslim thugs...
> Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90
> 
> You're the Forum Dunce.
Click to expand...


Off topic, but nothing new here.

On the contrary, the Palestinians have stated that the West Bank settlements do not have to be evacuated. If the West Bank is granted statehood the Jews are welcome to stay as Palestinian citizens.


----------



## mudwhistle

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



Muslim terrorists never wear uniforms for a reason dip-shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim terrorists never wear uniforms for a reason dip-shit.
Click to expand...


But Israeli terrorists do.

Does that make any difference?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews can stay, it is Israel that must go. ~ Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forum Dunce quotes murderous Muslim thugs...
> Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90
> 
> You're the Forum Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic, but nothing new here.
> 
> On the contrary, the Palestinians have stated that the West Bank settlements do not have to be evacuated. If the West Bank is granted statehood the Jews are welcome to stay as Palestinian citizens.
Click to expand...


Jews live in democracies, not under fascist Islam.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]YouTube - Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Christian woman addresses 70,000 supporters in Gaza.
Palestinian Revolutionaries on International Women's Day




A woman from Gaza: Shireen Said of the PFLP.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> A Christian woman addresses 70,000 supporters in Gaza.
> Palestinian Revolutionaries on International Women's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman from Gaza: Shireen Said of the PFLP.



Christians must follow Islamic Sharia law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian woman addresses 70,000 supporters in Gaza.
> Palestinian Revolutionaries on International Women's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman from Gaza: Shireen Said of the PFLP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians must follow Islamic Sharia law.
Click to expand...


Nice hijab, huh???


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian woman addresses 70,000 supporters in Gaza.
> Palestinian Revolutionaries on International Women's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman from Gaza: Shireen Said of the PFLP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians must follow Islamic Sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice hijab, huh???
Click to expand...


You're clueless.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians must follow Islamic Sharia law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hijab, huh???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're clueless.
Click to expand...


Up on stage speaking to 70,000 supporters (when there are only a few thousand Christians in Gaza) hair in the breeze.

Yeah, Christians have it tough in Palestine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hijab, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up on stage speaking to 70,000 supporters (when there are only a few thousand Christians in Gaza) hair in the breeze.
> 
> Yeah, Christians have it tough in Palestine.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know, since you still live at home.

Wall Street Journal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians
Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com

NY Times: MidEast Christians Losing Numbers
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up on stage speaking to 70,000 supporters (when there are only a few thousand Christians in Gaza) hair in the breeze.
> 
> Yeah, Christians have it tough in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know, since you still live at home.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> NY Times: MidEast Christians Losing Numbers
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
Click to expand...


It is Israel that is driving Christians out of Palestine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up on stage speaking to 70,000 supporters (when there are only a few thousand Christians in Gaza) hair in the breeze.
> 
> Yeah, Christians have it tough in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know, since you still live at home.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> NY Times: MidEast Christians Losing Numbers
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Israel that is driving Christians out of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Retard, there is no country called Palestine.

The articles point out that Islamic persecution of Christians throughout the Middle East is the key reason for the decline in the Christian population.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704304504574610022765965390.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html

Israel is the only country in the Arab Muslim world that embraces religious freedom.

Islamic doctrine does not tolerate Christianity or Judaism.



> Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: *O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia *


. (Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371). 

Now, you know, retard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know, since you still live at home.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> NY Times: MidEast Christians Losing Numbers
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that is driving Christians out of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard, there is no country called Palestine.
> 
> The articles point out that Islamic persecution of Christians throughout the Middle East is the key reason for the decline in the Christian population.
> 
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
> 
> Israel is the only country in the Arab Muslim world that embraces religious freedom.
> 
> Islamic doctrine does not tolerate Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: *O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . (Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371).
> 
> Now, you know, retard.
Click to expand...


In other places things may be different. My statement just referred to Palestine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that is driving Christians out of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard, there is no country called Palestine.
> 
> The articles point out that Islamic persecution of Christians throughout the Middle East is the key reason for the decline in the Christian population.
> 
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
> 
> Israel is the only country in the Arab Muslim world that embraces religious freedom.
> 
> Islamic doctrine does not tolerate Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: *O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . (Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371).
> 
> Now, you know, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other places things may be different. My statement just referred to Palestine.
Click to expand...


Things are not different, retard.

The Wall Street Journal and the NY Times are correct:  Muslims are persecuting and murdering Christians  throughout the Middle East.

There is no country called Palestine, retard.

Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


 
Anything you write, the opposite is true, retard.


----------



## The Infidel

Good GAWD PF Timan.... you are a total waste of time... I have but one thing to say

(and it is'nt very tollerant)

*GO EAT LEAD... PLEASE!*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retard, there is no country called Palestine.
> 
> The articles point out that Islamic persecution of Christians throughout the Middle East is the key reason for the decline in the Christian population.
> 
> Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html
> 
> Israel is the only country in the Arab Muslim world that embraces religious freedom.
> 
> Islamic doctrine does not tolerate Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> . (Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371).
> 
> Now, you know, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other places things may be different. My statement just referred to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things are not different, retard.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal and the NY Times are correct:  Muslims are persecuting and murdering Christians  throughout the Middle East.
> 
> There is no country called Palestine, retard.
> 
> Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything you write, the opposite is true, retard.
Click to expand...


The 1949 armistice agreements say different.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other places things may be different. My statement just referred to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not different, retard.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal and the NY Times are correct:  Muslims are persecuting and murdering Christians  throughout the Middle East.
> 
> There is no country called Palestine, retard.
> 
> Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything you write, the opposite is true, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements say different.
Click to expand...


Arabs say different, retard.

Professor Philip Hitti, eminent modern Arab historian who represented the Institute of Arab American Affairs before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry...


> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman, too--with the Jews. *Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.  *


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Arabs-Revised-Philip-Hitti/dp/0333631420/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274843673&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: History of the Arabs, Revised: 10th Edition&#133;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not different, retard.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal and the NY Times are correct:  Muslims are persecuting and murdering Christians  throughout the Middle East.
> 
> There is no country called Palestine, retard.
> 
> Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> Anything you write, the opposite is true, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements say different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs say different, retard.
> 
> Professor Philip Hitti, eminent modern Arab historian who represented the Institute of Arab American Affairs before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry...
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman, too--with the Jews. *Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Arabs-Revised-Philip-Hitti/dp/0333631420/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274843673&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: History of the Arabs, Revised: 10th Edition[/ame]
Click to expand...


Again, those maps of Palestine are the defined, recognized, undisputed, and unchanged borders. Those maps are correct. The armistice agreements confirmed those borders, mentioned Palestine many times but made no mention of an Israel.

This was in 1949 after the flopped Palestine Mandate, after the unimplemented UN Resolution 181 and after the foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements say different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs say different, retard.
> 
> Professor Philip Hitti, eminent modern Arab historian who represented the Institute of Arab American Affairs before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry...
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman, too--with the Jews. *Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Arabs-Revised-Philip-Hitti/dp/0333631420/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274843673&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: History of the Arabs, Revised: 10th Edition&#8230;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those maps of Palestine are the defined, recognized, undisputed, and unchanged borders. Those maps are correct. The armistice agreements confirmed those borders, mentioned Palestine many times but made no mention of an Israel.
> 
> This was in 1949 after the flopped Palestine Mandate, after the unimplemented UN Resolution 181 and after the foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine.
Click to expand...


Arabs never recognized Palestine, despite your nervous, incoherent gibberish.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis... 


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevants. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria].  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/B003BVK3D4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274845995&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: The Middle East: Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]



Whatever you write, the opposite is true.


----------



## Marc39

The Infiel said:


> Good GAWD PF Timan.... you are a total waste of time... I have but one thing to say
> 
> (and it is'nt very tollerant)
> 
> *GO EAT LEAD... PLEASE!*



Thank God Tin Head is not your child.  Can you imagine the problems?


----------



## The Infidel

Marc39 said:


> Thank God Tin Head is not your child.  Can you imagine the problems?


----------



## Marc39

The Infiel said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God Tin Head is not your child.  Can you imagine the problems?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes launched a series of air raids on southern and northern Gaza Strip at dawn Wednesday leaving 15 citizens including women and children wounded, Palestinian sources reported.

They said that the American-made warplanes fired three missiles at the former civil defense premises in Gaza airport and the border area with Egypt, claiming to target tunnels.

An F-16 fired two other missiles at a training site for the Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, in Beit Hanun, northern Gaza, wounding a Qassam member and a policeman while inflicting big damage on nearby houses.

Israeli aerial raids wound 15 citizens


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes launched a series of air raids on southern and northern Gaza Strip at dawn Wednesday leaving 15 citizens including women and children wounded, Palestinian sources reported.
> 
> They said that the American-made warplanes fired three missiles at the former civil defense premises in Gaza airport and the border area with Egypt, claiming to target tunnels.
> 
> An F-16 fired two other missiles at a training site for the Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, in Beit Hanun, northern Gaza, wounding a Qassam member and a policeman while inflicting big damage on nearby houses.
> 
> Israeli aerial raids wound 15 citizens



Allah has made Palestine for the Jews and Muslims must obey the word of Allah...

Quran 17:104


> And thereafter We [Allah] said to the Children of Israel: 'Dwell securely in the Promised Land. And when the last warning will come to pass, we will gather you together in a mingled crowd.



Allah is a Zionist.


----------



## Marc39

The Infiel said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God Tin Head is not your child.  Can you imagine the problems?
Click to expand...


Tin Head should have been aborted and saved everyone the sadness of a mentally ill child.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened intensive fire at Palestinian farms and homes east of Jabalia, northern Gaza, wounding three farmers in the process, medical sources reported.

Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC on Wednesday that the three were working in their land when the IOF troops opened fire.

IOF soldiers wound 3 Palestinian farmers, detain 12 in WB


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened intensive fire at Palestinian farms and homes east of Jabalia, northern Gaza, wounding three farmers in the process, medical sources reported.
> 
> Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC on Wednesday that the three were working in their land when the IOF troops opened fire.
> 
> IOF soldiers wound 3 Palestinian farmers, detain 12 in WB



Bogus article.  Gaza is not a sovereign Arab state and, therefore, cannot be occupied.
Gaza remains part of the legally binding Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

Now, you know, retard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened intensive fire at Palestinian farms and homes east of Jabalia, northern Gaza, wounding three farmers in the process, medical sources reported.
> 
> Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC on Wednesday that the three were working in their land when the IOF troops opened fire.
> 
> IOF soldiers wound 3 Palestinian farmers, detain 12 in WB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus article.  Gaza is not a sovereign Arab state and, therefore, cannot be occupied.
> Gaza remains part of the legally binding Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Now, you know, retard.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with Israel shooting up a bunch of farmers?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened intensive fire at Palestinian farms and homes east of Jabalia, northern Gaza, wounding three farmers in the process, medical sources reported.
> 
> Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC on Wednesday that the three were working in their land when the IOF troops opened fire.
> 
> IOF soldiers wound 3 Palestinian farmers, detain 12 in WB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus article.  Gaza is not a sovereign Arab state and, therefore, cannot be occupied.
> Gaza remains part of the legally binding Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Now, you know, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Israel shooting up a bunch of farmers?
Click to expand...


Credibility, retard.  Your sources are always bogus and, so, too, their credibility.

Therefore, the admonition to others:  Everything you write, the opposite is true.

The NY Times and Wall Street Journal are examples of credible sources.

For example, the Times and Journal report on the persecution and murder of Christians by Muslims throughout the Middle East...

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/world/middleeast/13christians.html?_r=1
Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com

Now, though, you are retarded, you're a bit more enlightened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010E1x2DPHE&feature=related]YouTube - Israeli Soldiers Shooting at Farmers in Abassan Jedida[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas machine-gunning political rivals...
Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90


----------



## Marc39

Hamas shooting up wedding for playing music, killing bride and beating groom...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEDj7MweBs]YouTube - hamas militia destroys a wedding party in Beit Hanoun[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ku9WIKPz_k]YouTube - Int'l activists denounce Israel targeting Gaza farmers[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Christians Under Siege In Gaza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeKtTlejNY]YouTube - Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> Christians Under Siege In Gaza
> 
> YouTube - Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent



Oh no, not that crook, Pat Robertson, again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4W5wplkGlE]YouTube - Gaza Christians celebrating Christmas under israeli siege[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Muslim Persecution And Murder Of Christians...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1iM-kzqAGY]YouTube - Palestine: Muslim Persecution of Christians[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QHzuYcuIQY&feature=related]YouTube - Christians in Palestine[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Wall Street Journal: Muslim Persecution Of Christians

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704304504574610022765965390.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG-omVgdnNM&feature=fvw]YouTube - Palestinians in Bethlehem face eviction - 24 Dec 08[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas Destroys Nearly 200 Homes In Gaza To Erect Sharia Mosque...

Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> Hamas Destroys Nearly 200 Homes In Gaza To Erect Sharia Mosque...
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



"Most of these houses' inhabitants are poor, the organization said, and several saw their previous houses demolished during the years of fighting with Israel. "

That is a problem that will be resolved when the siege is lifted and people can rebuild their homes that were destroyed by Israel.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas Destroys Nearly 200 Homes In Gaza To Erect Sharia Mosque...
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of these houses' inhabitants are poor, the organization said, and several saw their previous houses demolished during the years of fighting with Israel. "
> 
> That is a problem that will be resolved when the siege is lifted and people can rebuild their homes that were destroyed by Israel.
Click to expand...


This siege, moron?...
æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß


Everything you write, the opposite is true.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas Destroys Nearly 200 Homes In Gaza To Erect Sharia Mosque...
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of these houses' inhabitants are poor, the organization said, and several saw their previous houses demolished during the years of fighting with Israel. "
> 
> That is a problem that will be resolved when the siege is lifted and people can rebuild their homes that were destroyed by Israel.
Click to expand...


Wrong, again, moron.   Everything you write, the opposite is true.

Palestine Today, 5/26/10


> RAFAH, Gaza Strip  Hamas police wielding clubs beat and pushed residents out of dozens of homes in the southern Gaza town of Rafah on Sunday before knocking the buildings down with bulldozers, residents said.
> 
> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers said the homes were built illegally on government land. Newly homeless residents were furious over Palestinians on bulldozers razing Palestinian homes.
> 
> For years, Palestinians have criticized Israel for destroying houses, mostly because they were built without permits issued by the military. Now, Rafah residents complained, their own government, run by the Islamic militant Hamas that seized power in Gaza in July 2007, has done the same.
> 
> "They promised reform and change  instead they've destroyed our homes," shouted Miasar Gan, a 54-year-old woman. Gan said she and her husband had nowhere else to go.
> 
> "I found my mattress, and that's where I'll be sitting," she said, standing next to the concrete chunks  all that was left of her house.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas Destroys Nearly 200 Homes In Gaza To Erect Sharia Mosque...
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of these houses' inhabitants are poor, the organization said, and several saw their previous houses demolished during the years of fighting with Israel. "
> 
> That is a problem that will be resolved when the siege is lifted and people can rebuild their homes that were destroyed by Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This siege, moron?...
> æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß
> 
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
Click to expand...


How many time are you going to post this? You need to get some new propaganda.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of these houses' inhabitants are poor, the organization said, and several saw their previous houses demolished during the years of fighting with Israel. "
> 
> That is a problem that will be resolved when the siege is lifted and people can rebuild their homes that were destroyed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This siege, moron?...
> æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß
> 
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time are you going to post this? You need to get some new propaganda.
Click to expand...


The pictures are published in Palestine Today, located in the Gaza Strip, moron.  
LOL
You're so stupid, it isn't even funny.
Thank God you're not a member of my family.  The hearbreak others must feel over you.

The siege in Gaza...
æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This siege, moron?...
> æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß
> 
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many time are you going to post this? You need to get some new propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pictures are published in Palestine Today, located in the Gaza Strip, moron.
> LOL
> You're so stupid, it isn't even funny.
> Thank God you're not a member of my family.  The hearbreak others must feel over you.
> 
> The siege in Gaza...
> æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß
Click to expand...


How old are those pictures?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMyjywN-8Ac&feature=related]YouTube - Bethlehem Christmas cancelled: The Wall must fall[/ame]


----------



## tommywho70x

now we're cookin'! thanks for all the footage. 

so are we trying to prove that one side is more wrong than the other? is there any reason to hope for a peaceful resolution in this century?

i've been wanting to see a clip of a someone wearing a bomb go off.
they say that the head is launched straight up and when the smoke clears and dust settles it is sitting in the middle of the blast zone. they say the psychological impact is awesome.


----------



## P F Tinmore

tommywho70x said:


> now we're cookin'! thanks for all the footage.
> 
> so are we trying to prove that one side is more wrong than the other? is there any reason to hope for a peaceful resolution in this century?
> 
> i've been wanting to see a clip of a someone wearing a bomb go off.
> they say that the head is launched straight up and when the smoke clears and dust settles it is sitting in the middle of the blast zone. they say the psychological impact is awesome.



Israel attacked and occupies Palestine. There should not be any confusion there.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> now we're cookin'! thanks for all the footage.
> 
> so are we trying to prove that one side is more wrong than the other? is there any reason to hope for a peaceful resolution in this century?
> 
> i've been wanting to see a clip of a someone wearing a bomb go off.
> they say that the head is launched straight up and when the smoke clears and dust settles it is sitting in the middle of the blast zone. they say the psychological impact is awesome.



You are so clueless, it's pitiful.

Jews have been persecuted by Arabs and Muslims since the 7th century, when Muhammad beheaded nearly 1,000 Jews and he and his successors expelled or massacred the rest of the Jewish population in Arabia.

Arab Muslim hatred of Jews hasn't ceased over the course of 1400 years.

Muhammad's Deathbed Curse Against The Jews and Christians At His Death...


> 'Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia.


Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371.


Now, you're just a little less stupid.  No need to thank me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> now we're cookin'! thanks for all the footage.
> 
> so are we trying to prove that one side is more wrong than the other? is there any reason to hope for a peaceful resolution in this century?
> 
> i've been wanting to see a clip of a someone wearing a bomb go off.
> they say that the head is launched straight up and when the smoke clears and dust settles it is sitting in the middle of the blast zone. they say the psychological impact is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so clueless, it's pitiful.
> 
> Jews have been persecuted by Arabs and Muslims since the 7th century, when Muhammad beheaded nearly 1,000 Jews and he and his successors expelled or massacred the rest of the Jewish population in Arabia.
> 
> Arab Muslim hatred of Jews hasn't ceased over the course of 1400 years.
> 
> Muhammad's Deathbed Curse Against The Jews and Christians At His Death...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371.
> 
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid.  No need to thank me.
Click to expand...


So why is it that in Palestine it is the Jews attacking the Christians and Muslims?


----------



## tommywho70x

i ask for a film clip and you want to give me a history lesson?

everybody hates the jews. they always have and so long as the jews produce spokespeople like you, they always will.

i am a kohani levite. do you have any idea how many of our ancestors allowed themselves to be slaughtered so that my ancestors could at least escape with the scrolls? and by how many barbarians claiming some mandate of an insane god of an insane religion?

fuck you. you are one of the reasons people hate jews. you are beneath contempt.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> i ask for a film clip and you want to give me a history lesson?
> 
> everybody hates the jews. they always have and so long as the jews produce spokespeople like you, they always will.
> 
> i am a kohani levite. do you have any idea how many of our ancestors allowed themselves to be slaughtered so that my ancestors could at least escape with the scrolls? and by how many barbarians claiming some mandate of an insane god of an insane religion?
> 
> fuck you. you are one of the reasons people hate jews. you are beneath contempt.



You want to watch videos.  I instruct you on Islam.

That's why you're a pauper making less money than a plumber.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ask for a film clip and you want to give me a history lesson?
> 
> everybody hates the jews. they always have and so long as the jews produce spokespeople like you, they always will.
> 
> i am a kohani levite. do you have any idea how many of our ancestors allowed themselves to be slaughtered so that my ancestors could at least escape with the scrolls? and by how many barbarians claiming some mandate of an insane god of an insane religion?
> 
> fuck you. you are one of the reasons people hate jews. you are beneath contempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to watch videos.  I instruct you on Islam.
> 
> That's why you're a pauper making less money than a plumber.
Click to expand...


What's with Islam? this is not a religious conflict.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> now we're cookin'! thanks for all the footage.
> 
> so are we trying to prove that one side is more wrong than the other? is there any reason to hope for a peaceful resolution in this century?
> 
> i've been wanting to see a clip of a someone wearing a bomb go off.
> they say that the head is launched straight up and when the smoke clears and dust settles it is sitting in the middle of the blast zone. they say the psychological impact is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so clueless, it's pitiful.
> 
> Jews have been persecuted by Arabs and Muslims since the 7th century, when Muhammad beheaded nearly 1,000 Jews and he and his successors expelled or massacred the rest of the Jewish population in Arabia.
> 
> Arab Muslim hatred of Jews hasn't ceased over the course of 1400 years.
> 
> Muhammad's Deathbed Curse Against The Jews and Christians At His Death...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Umar b. Abd al-Aziz reported that the last statement made by the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) was: O Lord, perish the Jews and the Christians. They made churches of the graves of their Prophets. Beware, there should be no two faiths in Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371.
> 
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid.  No need to thank me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is it that in Palestine it is the Jews attacking the Christians and Muslims?
Click to expand...


You just made that up, moron.
Everything you write, the opposite is true.

1920's: Arabs attacked Jews
1930s: Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with Hebron Massacre
1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the 1948war against the Jews.

1967: Arabs provoke war with Israel
1973: Arabs initiate war with Israel.

2000-2004:  al Aqsa intifada suicide bombings:  1,000 Israelis murdered, 6,000 Israelis wounded.

Gaza war initiated by Arabs against Israel.

When Arabs and Muslims are not starting wars with Jews, they start wars with each other...

Sudan genocide of 3 million Christians and 500,000 Darfurians. 
Turkish Muslims complicit in Armenian Holocaust of 1 million Armenians
Iran Iraq War
Lebanese Civil War
Algerian Civil War
Bangladesh Civil War
Iraq Invades Kuwait  
Syrian army killes 20,000 Syrians in Hama

Now, you're just a little less stupid, stupid.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so clueless, it's pitiful.
> 
> Jews have been persecuted by Arabs and Muslims since the 7th century, when Muhammad beheaded nearly 1,000 Jews and he and his successors expelled or massacred the rest of the Jewish population in Arabia.
> 
> Arab Muslim hatred of Jews hasn't ceased over the course of 1400 years.
> 
> Muhammad's Deathbed Curse Against The Jews and Christians At His Death...
> Muwatta Imam Malik, p. 371.
> 
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid.  No need to thank me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it that in Palestine it is the Jews attacking the Christians and Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made that up, moron.
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> 1920's: Arabs attacked Jews
> 1930s: Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with Hebron Massacre
> 1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the 1948war against the Jews.
> 
> 1967: Arabs provoke war with Israel
> 1973: Arabs initiate war with Israel.
> 
> 2000-2004:  al Aqsa intifada suicide bombings:  1,000 Israelis murdered, 6,000 Israelis wounded.
> 
> Gaza war initiated by Arabs against Israel.
> 
> When Arabs and Muslims are not starting wars with Jews, they start wars with each other...
> 
> Sudan genocide of 3 million Christians and 500,000 Darfurians.
> Turkish Muslims complicit in Armenian Holocaust of 1 million Armenians
> Iran Iraq War
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Iraq Invades Kuwait
> Syrian army killes 20,000 Syrians in Hama
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid, stupid.
Click to expand...




> 1920's: Arabs attacked Jews



Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.



> 1930s: Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with Hebron Massacre



Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.



> 1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the



Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.



> 1948war against the Jews.



The 1948 war was fought in Palestine. Nobody went to attack any Jews.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it that in Palestine it is the Jews attacking the Christians and Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made that up, moron.
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> 1920's: Arabs attacked Jews
> 1930s: Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with Hebron Massacre
> 1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the 1948war against the Jews.
> 
> 1967: Arabs provoke war with Israel
> 1973: Arabs initiate war with Israel.
> 
> 2000-2004:  al Aqsa intifada suicide bombings:  1,000 Israelis murdered, 6,000 Israelis wounded.
> 
> Gaza war initiated by Arabs against Israel.
> 
> When Arabs and Muslims are not starting wars with Jews, they start wars with each other...
> 
> Sudan genocide of 3 million Christians and 500,000 Darfurians.
> Turkish Muslims complicit in Armenian Holocaust of 1 million Armenians
> Iran Iraq War
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Iraq Invades Kuwait
> Syrian army killes 20,000 Syrians in Hama
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid, stupid.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948war against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1948 war was fought in Palestine. Nobody went to attack any Jews.
Click to expand...


Wrong, again, moron.

Everything you write, the opposite is true.

Historian Benny Morris...


> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.


Source: benny morris 1948 yale - Google Search


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made that up, moron.
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> 1920's: Arabs attacked Jews
> 1930s: Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with Hebron Massacre
> 1940's Arabs attacked Jews, culminating with the Farhud and the guerilla war and the 1948war against the Jews.
> 
> 1967: Arabs provoke war with Israel
> 1973: Arabs initiate war with Israel.
> 
> 2000-2004:  al Aqsa intifada suicide bombings:  1,000 Israelis murdered, 6,000 Israelis wounded.
> 
> Gaza war initiated by Arabs against Israel.
> 
> When Arabs and Muslims are not starting wars with Jews, they start wars with each other...
> 
> Sudan genocide of 3 million Christians and 500,000 Darfurians.
> Turkish Muslims complicit in Armenian Holocaust of 1 million Armenians
> Iran Iraq War
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Iraq Invades Kuwait
> Syrian army killes 20,000 Syrians in Hama
> 
> Now, you're just a little less stupid, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1948 war was fought in Palestine. Nobody went to attack any Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, moron.
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Historian Benny Morris...
> 
> 
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source: benny morris 1948 yale - Google Search
Click to expand...


Wen did Palestine lose a war?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians attacked foreigners who came to take over their country. A defensive move.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1948 war was fought in Palestine. Nobody went to attack any Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, moron.
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Historian Benny Morris...
> 
> 
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source: benny morris 1948 yale - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wen did Palestine lose a war?
Click to expand...


The Arab League issued a declaration of war against the state of Israel in 1948.  
Do your homework, dimwit.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> On 29 November, 1947, the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution approving the partition of mandatory Palestine into three components:  a Jewish state, an Arab state, and an international zone.  As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation.


Source: Islam In History
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0912050357]Amazon.com: Islam in History (9780912050355): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, moron.
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Historian Benny Morris...
> 
> Source: benny morris 1948 yale - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wen did Palestine lose a war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab League issued a declaration of war against the state of Israel in 1948.
> Do your homework, dimwit.
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> On 29 November, 1947, the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution approving the partition of mandatory Palestine into three components:  a Jewish state, an Arab state, and an international zone.  As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source: Islam In History
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0912050357]Amazon.com: Islam in History (9780912050355): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


OK, but when did the war with Palestine end?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wen did Palestine lose a war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League issued a declaration of war against the state of Israel in 1948.
> Do your homework, dimwit.
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> On 29 November, 1947, the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution approving the partition of mandatory Palestine into three components:  a Jewish state, an Arab state, and an international zone.  As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source: Islam In History
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0912050357]Amazon.com: Islam in History (9780912050355): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, but when did the war with Palestine end?
Click to expand...


You have already been instructed there is no state called Palestine, though, your sad mental illness prevents retention of information.

For the benefit of others...

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> For Arabs,  the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria}.  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.



Source: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/B003BVK3D4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274988945&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Middle East: Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


Try to remember, you poor, pathetic thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League issued a declaration of war against the state of Israel in 1948.
> Do your homework, dimwit.
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> Source: Islam In History
> Amazon.com: Islam in History (9780912050355): Bernard Lewis: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but when did the war with Palestine end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already been instructed there is no state called Palestine, though, your sad mental illness prevents retention of information.
> 
> For the benefit of others...
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> For Arabs,  the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria}.  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/B003BVK3D4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274988945&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Middle East: Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
> 
> 
> Try to remember, you poor, pathetic thing.
Click to expand...


What are those peace talks I see regularly in the media?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but when did the war with Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have already been instructed there is no state called Palestine, though, your sad mental illness prevents retention of information.
> 
> For the benefit of others...
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> For Arabs,  the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria}.  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/B003BVK3D4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274988945&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Middle East: Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
> 
> 
> Try to remember, you poor, pathetic thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are those peace talks I see regularly in the media?
Click to expand...


There are none, moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have already been instructed there is no state called Palestine, though, your sad mental illness prevents retention of information.
> 
> For the benefit of others...
> 
> Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> Source: Amazon.com: The Middle East: Bernard Lewis: Books
> 
> 
> Try to remember, you poor, pathetic thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those peace talks I see regularly in the media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none, moron.
Click to expand...


You really can't keep up, can you?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are those peace talks I see regularly in the media?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are none, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really can't keep up, can you?
Click to expand...


Everything you write, the opposite is true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are none, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't keep up, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
Click to expand...


Is it opposite day in the third grade?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.

Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.

Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.

Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan


----------



## tommywho70x

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan



your link is not working. 

you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
Click to expand...


that's because he's a liar and a terrorist supporter who relies on propaganda and misrepresesntation.

just for the record... 

this is the message i got when i tried to open his lying insane link:



> Terrorist/Militant/Extremist



any questions?


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because he's a liar and a terrorist supporter who relies on propaganda and misrepresesntation.
> 
> just for the record...
> 
> this is the message i got when i tried to open his lying insane link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist/Militant/Extremist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any questions?
Click to expand...


Who sent you that message?


----------



## tommywho70x

?





jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because he's a liar and a terrorist supporter who relies on propaganda and misrepresesntation.
> 
> just for the record...
> 
> this is the message i got when i tried to open his lying insane link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist/Militant/Extremist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any questions?
Click to expand...


yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"

are you being dishonest to further your agenda?

oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because he's a liar and a terrorist supporter who relies on propaganda and misrepresesntation.
> 
> just for the record...
> 
> this is the message i got when i tried to open his lying insane link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist/Militant/Extremist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"
> 
> are you being dishonest to further your agenda?
> 
> oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.
Click to expand...


If you have provable evidence of ugly interactions between IDF and civilians, you must ask the ICC to open an inquiry.

But, you won't because you're full of shit.


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"
> 
> are you being dishonest to further your agenda?
> 
> oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.



my only 'agenda' as you put it, is to correct the spew of terrorist supporters. 

and i am at work. that site was blocked and what i stated was the message that came up. other sites the loon relies upon come back as 'hate sites'. that should tell you all you need to know.

don't ever call me a liar again. there is no one on an internet message board who is  important enough to lie to about anything.


----------



## P F Tinmore

tommywho70x said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because he's a liar and a terrorist supporter who relies on propaganda and misrepresesntation.
> 
> just for the record...
> 
> this is the message i got when i tried to open his lying insane link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist/Militant/Extremist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"
> 
> are you being dishonest to further your agenda?
> 
> oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I&feature=related]YouTube - Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer[/ame]


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"
> 
> are you being dishonest to further your agenda?
> 
> oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my only 'agenda' as you put it, is to correct the spew of terrorist supporters.
> 
> and i am at work. that site was blocked and what i stated was the message that came up. other sites the loon relies upon come back as 'hate sites'. that should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> don't ever call me a liar again. there is no one on an internet message board who is  important enough to lie to about anything.
Click to expand...


and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.

lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.

i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, my browser returned "Un-expected error. Please try again later"
> 
> are you being dishonest to further your agenda?
> 
> oh, and i'm seeing a spate of the same kinds of articles in the MSM so it isn't just tinmore's arab terrorist sources that are making something of all the ugly interactions between the israeli troops and civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my only 'agenda' as you put it, is to correct the spew of terrorist supporters.
> 
> and i am at work. that site was blocked and what i stated was the message that came up. other sites the loon relies upon come back as 'hate sites'. that should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> don't ever call me a liar again. there is no one on an internet message board who is  important enough to lie to about anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.
> 
> lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.
> 
> i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.
Click to expand...


You have no grasp on reality.

Terrorism is defined as the intentional targeting of non-combatants for violence in order to spread an ideology.

Proselytizing is strictly forbidden in Judaism.

Islamic doctrine dictates the imposition of Islam on all non-Muslims.

Jews defending themselves against Arab Muslim aggression and terrorism, which is their history, is a right accorded under the UN Charter and international law.

Now, you're a little less stupid, stupid, though, you remain stupid.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> my only 'agenda' as you put it, is to correct the spew of terrorist supporters.
> 
> and i am at work. that site was blocked and what i stated was the message that came up. other sites the loon relies upon come back as 'hate sites'. that should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> don't ever call me a liar again. there is no one on an internet message board who is  important enough to lie to about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.
> 
> lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.
> 
> i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no grasp on reality.
> 
> Terrorism is defined as the intentional targeting of non-combatants for violence in order to spread an ideology.
> 
> Proselytizing is strictly forbidden in Judaism.
> 
> Islamic doctrine dictates the imposition of Islam on all non-Muslims.
> 
> Jews defending themselves against Arab Muslim aggression and terrorism, which is their history, is a right accorded under the UN Charter and international law.
> 
> Now, you're a little less stupid, stupid, though, you remain stupid.
Click to expand...


and once more you intrude on a conversation that i was having with someone else with your redundant, mentally conditioned tripe. go away putz face, you're obnoxious and boring.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.
> 
> lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.
> 
> i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no grasp on reality.
> 
> Terrorism is defined as the intentional targeting of non-combatants for violence in order to spread an ideology.
> 
> Proselytizing is strictly forbidden in Judaism.
> 
> Islamic doctrine dictates the imposition of Islam on all non-Muslims.
> 
> Jews defending themselves against Arab Muslim aggression and terrorism, which is their history, is a right accorded under the UN Charter and international law.
> 
> Now, you're a little less stupid, stupid, though, you remain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and once more you intrude on a conversation that i was having with someone else with your redundant, mentally conditioned tripe. go away putz face, you're obnoxious and boring.
Click to expand...


I'm here to educate the seemingly uneducable.


----------



## jillian

tommywho70x said:


> and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.
> 
> lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.
> 
> i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.



you are aware that today is a friday before a three-day weekend, right? some days at work are light. and one of the advantages (or disadvantes depending on how one views it) of the practice of law is that it is very hurry up and wait. when we wait... there is downtime. not that i need to justify myself to someone who is an 'heir to a small fortune' and professes to be a blue collar type.

and keep your 'young lady' to yourself... i've been a professional long enough not to be talked down to by someone who keeps posting on a subject that he then professes to know little about and then demands niceities in the face of his victim-hood. 

as for doctored history, i'll be sure to shoot off an email to the people i studied under and tell them everything we knew as factmore than two decades ago then has suddenly been proven incorrect by a bunch of revisionists on a messageboard.

and you really do have to tell marc to stop following you. it won't work and in fact, i suspect he'll be more persistent. 

i'm sure you'll find that shogun will interject after my posts frequently. you don't get to choose your respondents in this venue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

tommywho70x said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
Click to expand...








More info and stats:
If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Fierce confrontations broke out  on Thursday evening between local residents with the IOF troops in the occupied Jerusalem suburb of Silwan resulting in the wounding of 11 Palestinian residents, including two women, one of them pregnant and in a serious condition. The two women were hospitalised.
> 
> Eyewitnesses, from the suburb in which high tension prevails, said that the confrontations initially broke out between local residents of the suburb and Jewish settlers who usually raid and provoke the Palestinian residents of the suburb. The confrontations extended and the Israeli occupation police and border guard intervened causing an escalation of the confrontations.
> 
> Local residents say that the reason behind such confrontations is a settlement outpost in the suburb called the house of Yuntan, whose guards opened fire heavily towards the Palestinian residents.
> 
> Fierce confrontations between IOF troops and local residents in Silwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and stats:
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
Click to expand...



Your source is bogus and absent of any credibility.
Everything you write, the opposite is true.

Colonel Richard Kemp, decorated war hero, is the real deal...


> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006


Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]


> *I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Governments Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.*
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is not working.
> 
> you are also giving the impression that there are almost daily incidents of violence between israeli troops and unarmed civilians. what are the facts? what are the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and stats:
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is bogus and absent of any credibility.
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, decorated war hero, is the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> *I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Governments Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.*
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stooge Kemp again? How many time are you going to post this putz?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and stats:
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is bogus and absent of any credibility.
> Everything you write, the opposite is true.
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, decorated war hero, is the real deal...
> 
> Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo]YouTube - Goldstone Gaza Report: Col. Richard Kemp Testifies at U.N. Emergency Session[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> *I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Government&#8217;s Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> 
> Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.*
> The IDF faces a challenge that we British do not have to face to the same extent. It is the automatic, Pavlovian presumption by many in the international media, and international human rights groups, that the IDF are in the wrong, that they are abusing human rights.
> 
> The truth is that the IDF took extraordinary measures to give Gaza civilians notice of targeted areas, dropping over 2 million leaflets, and making over 100,000 phone calls. Many missions that could have taken out Hamas military capability were aborted to prevent civilian casualties. During the conflict, the IDF allowed huge amounts of humanitarian aid into Gaza. To deliver aid virtually into your enemy's hands is, to the military tactician, normally quite unthinkable. But the IDF took on those risks.
> 
> Despite all of this, of course innocent civilians were killed. War is chaos and full of mistakes. There have been mistakes by the British, American and other forces in Afghanistan and in Iraq, many of which can be put down to human error. But mistakes are not war crimes.
> 
> More than anything, the civilian casualties were a consequence of Hamas&#8217; way of fighting. Hamas deliberately tried to sacrifice their own civilians.
> 
> Mr. President, Israel had no choice apart from defending its people, to stop Hamas from attacking them with rockets.
> 
> And I say this again: the IDF did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stooge Kemp again? How many time are you going to post this putz?
Click to expand...


Richard Kemp: Decorated war hero  


> Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993,and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994. He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006.


Richard Kemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Tin Head:  Worthless psycho loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Gaza on Thursday evening as a result of Israeli occupation shelling, while Palestinian resistance fighters succeeded in destroying an Israeli occupation army vehicle.

In the meantime Israeli occupation aircraft fired two rockets at the Zaitoun neighborhood to the south east of Gaza City wounding another person according to eyewitnesses.

Two Palestinians wounded east of Gaza


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Gaza on Thursday evening as a result of Israeli occupation shelling, while Palestinian resistance fighters succeeded in destroying an Israeli occupation army vehicle.
> 
> In the meantime Israeli occupation aircraft fired two rockets at the Zaitoun neighborhood to the south east of Gaza City wounding another person according to eyewitnesses.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded east of Gaza



Everything you post, the opposite is true.

Gaza is not a sovereign Pallie state and, thus, cannot be occupied.
Pallies are not signatores to Conventions governing occupation.
Gazans are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to terrorist groups and in attacking Israel.

Gaza is sovereign Israeli territory under the legally binding Palestine Mandate.


----------



## tommywho70x

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are doing that from work? is that your job or hobby? you work for a public corporation, government agency or educational institution? if so, be very glad that i don't exist in the IT department where you work or you would be looking at a pink slip in your next pay envelope.
> 
> lookie here young lady, you read whatever you want into everything. i never called you a liar. i ASKED if you were being dishonest rather than drawing a conclusion based on the disparity of the responses our browsers gave to the failed link.
> 
> i do not support terrorism. that is why you have seen me involved in news stories that seem to indicate that the israelis are doing there own kinds of terrorism. two wrongs will never make one right, no matter how much doctored history folks like you pro-israel vigilantes pour on the dissenters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are aware that today is a friday before a three-day weekend, right? some days at work are light. and one of the advantages (or disadvantes depending on how one views it) of the practice of law is that it is very hurry up and wait. when we wait... there is downtime. not that i need to justify myself to someone who is an 'heir to a small fortune' and professes to be a blue collar type.
> 
> and keep your 'young lady' to yourself... i've been a professional long enough not to be talked down to by someone who keeps posting on a subject that he then professes to know little about and then demands niceities in the face of his victim-hood.
> 
> as for doctored history, i'll be sure to shoot off an email to the people i studied under and tell them everything we knew as factmore than two decades ago then has suddenly been proven incorrect by a bunch of revisionists on a messageboard.
> 
> and you really do have to tell marc to stop following you. it won't work and in fact, i suspect he'll be more persistent.
> 
> i'm sure you'll find that shogun will interject after my posts frequently. you don't get to choose your respondents in this venue.
Click to expand...


i'm sure you would prefer young lady to some of the more colorful things your attitude is begging me to call you.

i was son of boss or buddy of son of boss in a factory/office environment for most of the first forty years of my life. you would not fuck around on the internet on my computers or my payroll any day of any week PERIOD. EXCLAMATION POINT. 

if i were your supervisor on a day like you describe, you would all have been sent home. especially the ones on hourly wage. if you indeed work in a law office, i know that i could have found something else for you to type than the ridiculous blather you post here.

i will continue to post articles questioning israel's policies and procedures so that i can become better informed. if you maniacs continue to play the way you do it only helps to convince me and others that israel is as much to blame for the CURRENT  situation as the arabs. 

fuck history. this is going on today and sets the stage for what is to come. if you, marc and the rest of the warmongering, racist jews on this board exemplify what's good among the jewish people, i'm afraid my cousins are in for another rather unpleasant millennium.


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> fuck history. this is going on today and sets the stage for what is to come. if you, marc and the rest of the warmongering, racist jews on this board exemplify what's good among the jewish people, i'm afraid my cousins are in for another rather unpleasant millennium.



Fat fuck, who are the warmongers?

Sudanese genocide in Darfur
Iran Iraq War
Muslim genocide of Armenians
Lebanese Civil War
Algerian Civil War
Bangladesh Civil War
Yemen Civil Wars
Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait
Arabs attack Jews in 1947
Arabs attack Jews in 1948
Arabs provoke war with Jews in 1967
Arabs attack Jews in 1973
Arab al Aqsa Intifada: 1,000 dead Israelis, 6,000 wounded
Arabs attack Jews leading to Gaza war.

Open a book, lardass.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck history. this is going on today and sets the stage for what is to come. if you, marc and the rest of the warmongering, racist jews on this board exemplify what's good among the jewish people, i'm afraid my cousins are in for another rather unpleasant millennium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat fuck, who are the warmongers?
> 
> Sudanese genocide in Darfur
> Iran Iraq War
> Muslim genocide of Armenians
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Yemen Civil Wars
> Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait
> Arabs attack Jews in 1947
> Arabs attack Jews in 1948
> Arabs provoke war with Jews in 1967
> Arabs attack Jews in 1973
> Arab al Aqsa Intifada: 1,000 dead Israelis, 6,000 wounded
> Arabs attack Jews leading to Gaza war.
> 
> Open a book, lardass.
Click to expand...


where the hell are you getting this fat shit from? i rarely weigh more than 160 on a 5'9" frame. i happen to be up a little over 185 at the moment because of illness last winter but that comes off rather quickly in the summertime  --- not only do i exercise hard for several hours a day, but people pay me for doing it because i do it with a flute and they like the sound. 

you and your cohorts are the warmongering racists i was referring to.

 this sort of historical tripe is your rallying cry. 

good luck in eternity, douchebag


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck history. this is going on today and sets the stage for what is to come. if you, marc and the rest of the warmongering, racist jews on this board exemplify what's good among the jewish people, i'm afraid my cousins are in for another rather unpleasant millennium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat fuck, who are the warmongers?
> 
> Sudanese genocide in Darfur
> Iran Iraq War
> Muslim genocide of Armenians
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Yemen Civil Wars
> Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait
> Arabs attack Jews in 1947
> Arabs attack Jews in 1948
> Arabs provoke war with Jews in 1967
> Arabs attack Jews in 1973
> Arab al Aqsa Intifada: 1,000 dead Israelis, 6,000 wounded
> Arabs attack Jews leading to Gaza war.
> 
> Open a book, lardass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where the hell are you getting this fat shit from? i rarely weigh more than 160 on a 5'9" frame. i happen to be up a little over 185 at the moment because of illness last winter but that comes off rather quickly in the summertime  --- not only do i exercise hard for several hours a day, but people pay me for doing it because i do it with a flute and they like the sound.
> 
> you and your cohorts are the warmongering racists i was referring to.
> 
> this sort of historical tripe is your rallying cry.
> 
> good luck in eternity, douchebag
Click to expand...


You lose, again.  Another new asshole ripped.  My work is done


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat fuck, who are the warmongers?
> 
> Sudanese genocide in Darfur
> Iran Iraq War
> Muslim genocide of Armenians
> Lebanese Civil War
> Algerian Civil War
> Bangladesh Civil War
> Yemen Civil Wars
> Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait
> Arabs attack Jews in 1947
> Arabs attack Jews in 1948
> Arabs provoke war with Jews in 1967
> Arabs attack Jews in 1973
> Arab al Aqsa Intifada: 1,000 dead Israelis, 6,000 wounded
> Arabs attack Jews leading to Gaza war.
> 
> Open a book, lardass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the hell are you getting this fat shit from? i rarely weigh more than 160 on a 5'9" frame. i happen to be up a little over 185 at the moment because of illness last winter but that comes off rather quickly in the summertime  --- not only do i exercise hard for several hours a day, but people pay me for doing it because i do it with a flute and they like the sound.
> 
> you and your cohorts are the warmongering racists i was referring to.
> 
> this sort of historical tripe is your rallying cry.
> 
> good luck in eternity, douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lose, again.  Another new asshole ripped.  My work is done
Click to expand...


you are truly insane. when you get jammed into a corner you can't get out of all of a sudden you think you've won something.

come on rich bitch, put up or shut up. we've got a date with khaddafi and the rest of those nasty arabs. want me to book a charter on your AE? let's take the whole crew.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used rubber bullets and stun grenades to disperse a peaceful Palestinian march in Irak Burin village, Nablus district, on Saturday against Israeli settlement activity wounding four Palestinians, local sources said.

They added that hundreds of citizens accompanied by foreign volunteers marched in the village streets heading southward to the village's confiscated land.

The IOF soldiers fired at the participants wounding the four including a 12-year-old boy and a journalist who was hit with a gas bomb that burnt his clothes.

IOF troops wound 4 citizens in Nablus, detain Jerusalemite


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used rubber bullets and stun grenades to disperse a peaceful Palestinian march in Irak Burin village, Nablus district, on Saturday against Israeli settlement activity wounding four Palestinians, local sources said.
> 
> They added that hundreds of citizens accompanied by foreign volunteers marched in the village streets heading southward to the village's confiscated land.
> 
> The IOF soldiers fired at the participants wounding the four including a 12-year-old boy and a journalist who was hit with a gas bomb that burnt his clothes.
> 
> IOF troops wound 4 citizens in Nablus, detain Jerusalemite




Everything you post, the opposite is true.

The territories are not a sovereign Pallie state and, thus, cannot be occupied.
Pallies are not signatores to Conventions governing occupation.
Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to terorrist groups and in attacking Israel.

The territories are sovereign Israeli territory under the legally binding Palestine Mandate.


----------



## tommywho70x

you sound like a broken record.

aren't you important enough to benny and the thugs to get some fresh material?

i was listening to the sort of shit you spew back in the 70's


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> you sound like a broken record.
> 
> aren't you important enough to benny and the thugs to get some fresh material?
> 
> i was listening to the sort of shit you spew back in the 70's



A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a broken record.
> 
> aren't you important enough to benny and the thugs to get some fresh material?
> 
> i was listening to the sort of shit you spew back in the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.
Click to expand...


No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.


----------



## tommywho70x

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a broken record.
> 
> aren't you important enough to benny and the thugs to get some fresh material?
> 
> i was listening to the sort of shit you spew back in the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.
Click to expand...


oh that crap has been heavily adulterated, chaver.

BTW -- is your avatar a picture of you and is that an oboe in your mouth?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a broken record.
> 
> aren't you important enough to benny and the thugs to get some fresh material?
> 
> i was listening to the sort of shit you spew back in the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.
Click to expand...


Back so soon from your asshole ripping over your utter inability to tell us who Palestinians are, dummy?  That was fun humiliating you, eh?


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back so soon from your asshole ripping over your utter inability to tell us who Palestinians are, dummy?  That was fun humiliating you, eh?
Click to expand...


do you really think you are humiliating anybody besides your parents and siblings with your childish name calling and stale propaganda? 

you are clearly impervious to shame but i can't believe your parents and sibs wouldn't freak out if they saw what an ass you make of yourself on a daily basis.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A broken record you can't refute.  So, just piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back so soon from your asshole ripping over your utter inability to tell us who Palestinians are, dummy?  That was fun humiliating you, eh?
Click to expand...


Everyone but you understood my post.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can refute pure unadulterated  crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back so soon from your asshole ripping over your utter inability to tell us who Palestinians are, dummy?  That was fun humiliating you, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone but you understood my post.
Click to expand...


You didn't even understand your own confused post, dimwit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26n7JpK0qaU]YouTube - Why a Freedom Flotilla to Gaza Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84oZDMyqEu8]YouTube - Why a Freedom Flotilla to Gaza Part 2[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Violent clashes broke out Saturday evening between Jerusalemite citizens and Israeli soldiers in Silwan district, south of the Aqsa Mosque, leading to the injury of 11 Palestinians and seven Israelis.

The clashes were sparked after a group of Israeli settlers and border guards assaulted Palestinian children playing outside their homes in a neighborhood in Silwan.

Afterwards, when the families hastened to defend their children, a large force of Israeli policemen stormed the area to protect the settlers and their guards and used live and rubber bullets and flashbang grenades against the angry Palestinians.

The confrontations were concentrated mainly in the vicinity of a settlement outpost known as Beit Yonatan overlooking Al-Bustan zone and led to the injury of a lot of Palestinian women.

11 Palestinians wounded in violent clashes in Silwan


----------



## Marc39

Flotilla, enjoy the feast of food awaiting you and the friendly, well-fed Gazans...

click
æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã ÇáÅÎÈÇÑíÉ - ÚÏÓÉ "ÝáÓØíä Çáíæã" ÊáÊÞØ ãÔÇåÏ ÇÓÊÚÏÇÏÇÊ ÇáÛÒíæä áÚíÏ ÇáÇÖÍì ÇáãÈÇÑß

After, take a refreshing swim in the beautiful olympic-size swimming pool...
http://www.maannews.net/eng/ViewDetails.aspx?ID=285242

Embargoes Rule!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used rubber bullets and stun grenades to disperse a peaceful Palestinian march in Irak Burin village, Nablus district, on Saturday against Israeli settlement activity wounding four Palestinians, local sources said.
> 
> They added that hundreds of citizens accompanied by foreign volunteers marched in the village streets heading southward to the village's confiscated land.
> 
> The IOF soldiers fired at the participants wounding the four including a 12-year-old boy and a journalist who was hit with a gas bomb that burnt his clothes.
> 
> IOF troops wound 4 citizens in Nablus, detain Jerusalemite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post, the opposite is true.
> 
> The territories are not a sovereign Pallie state and, thus, cannot be occupied.
> Pallies are not signatores to Conventions governing occupation.
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to terorrist groups and in attacking Israel.
> 
> The territories are sovereign Israeli territory under the legally binding Palestine Mandate.
Click to expand...


The Palestine Mandate

ART. 5.

The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power. 

ART. 7.

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine. 

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used rubber bullets and stun grenades to disperse a peaceful Palestinian march in Irak Burin village, Nablus district, on Saturday against Israeli settlement activity wounding four Palestinians, local sources said.
> 
> They added that hundreds of citizens accompanied by foreign volunteers marched in the village streets heading southward to the village's confiscated land.
> 
> The IOF soldiers fired at the participants wounding the four including a 12-year-old boy and a journalist who was hit with a gas bomb that burnt his clothes.
> 
> IOF troops wound 4 citizens in Nablus, detain Jerusalemite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post, the opposite is true.
> 
> The territories are not a sovereign Pallie state and, thus, cannot be occupied.
> Pallies are not signatores to Conventions governing occupation.
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to terorrist groups and in attacking Israel.
> 
> The territories are sovereign Israeli territory under the legally binding Palestine Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestine Mandate
> 
> ART. 5.
> 
> The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power.
> 
> ART. 7.
> 
> The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
Click to expand...


Article 5 mandates that no government except a Jewish government can rule Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

Article 7 is a Jewish Right of Return to Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

You, finally, stumbled upon the truth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post, the opposite is true.
> 
> The territories are not a sovereign Pallie state and, thus, cannot be occupied.
> Pallies are not signatores to Conventions governing occupation.
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to terorrist groups and in attacking Israel.
> 
> The territories are sovereign Israeli territory under the legally binding Palestine Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Mandate
> 
> ART. 5.
> 
> The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power.
> 
> ART. 7.
> 
> The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article 5 mandates that no government except a Jewish government can rule Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Article 7 is a Jewish Right of Return to Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> You, finally, stumbled upon the truth.
Click to expand...


Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.

Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Mandate
> 
> ART. 5.
> 
> The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power.
> 
> ART. 7.
> 
> The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 5 mandates that no government except a Jewish government can rule Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Article 7 is a Jewish Right of Return to Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> You, finally, stumbled upon the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.
> 
> Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.
Click to expand...


Wrong, dummy.

The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.

Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.

Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.  

Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.

Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 5 mandates that no government except a Jewish government can rule Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Article 7 is a Jewish Right of Return to Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> You, finally, stumbled upon the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.
> 
> Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy.
> 
> The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.
> 
> Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.
> 
> Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.
> 
> Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.
Click to expand...


The Mandate never mentioned Israel but did specified the they were not to create an exclusive Jewish state. If you want me to cite a quote, I will.

The rest of your statement is irrelevant.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.
> 
> Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy.
> 
> The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.
> 
> Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.
> 
> Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.
> 
> Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mandate never mentioned Israel but did specified the they were not to create an exclusive Jewish state. If you want me to cite a quote, I will.
> 
> The rest of your statement is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Wrong, dummy.

The Palestine Mandate was issued in 1922.  Israeli statehood was established in 1948.

Thus, the Palestine Mandate couldn't have foreseen the name of the Jewish state, dummy.

The term "Jewish National Home" signifies a Jewish state.

Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.
> 
> Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy.
> 
> The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.
> 
> Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.
> 
> Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.
> 
> Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mandate never mentioned Israel but did specified the they were not to create an exclusive Jewish state. If you want me to cite a quote, I will.
> 
> The rest of your statement is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


I don't think Marc's last point is irrelevent.  Like my best friend said, "Let us suppose a Martian were to come down to Earth, and be given a map of the world.  He would be shown the approximately 22 Arab countries and 57 Muslim countries, and then shown Israel, which a finger can't even fully cover, and then told, 'Look how selfish the Jews are--they want the whole land of Israel for themselves'.  Don't you think he would probably look at you like you're crazy?"  This is besides the facts that the Jews have been subjected to pogroms, blood-libels, expulsions, inquisitions, and holocausts in their previous host countries; as well as their historical and Biblical connections to the country in question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 5 mandates that no government except a Jewish government can rule Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Article 7 is a Jewish Right of Return to Palestine as the Jewish homeland.
> 
> You, finally, stumbled upon the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews can move to Palestine and receive citizenship. They would be able to live anywhere in Palestine. The Mandate was to set up Palestine as the homeland for the Jews to live among the normal inhabitants with equal rights. The Mandate specified that it was not to create a Jewish state.
> 
> Israel is a foreign power as it was declared by a small group of foreigners in opposition to the majority of the population and imposed by military force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy.
> 
> The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.
> 
> Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.
> 
> Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.
> 
> Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.
Click to expand...


The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine said the Jewish National Home, which derived from the formulation of Zionist aspirations in the 1897 Basle program has provoked many discussions concerning its meaning, scope and legal character, especially since it had no known legal connotation and there are no precedents in international law for its interpretation. It was used in the Balfour Declaration and in the Mandate, both of which promised the establishment of a "Jewish National Home" without, however, defining its meaning. A statement on "British Policy in Palestine," issued on 3 June 1922 by the Colonial Office, placed a restrictive construction upon the Balfour Declaration. The statement excluded "the disappearance or subordination of the Arabic population, language or customs in Palestine" or "the imposition of Jewish nationality upon the inhabitants of Palestine as a whole", and made it clear that in the eyes of the mandatory Power, the Jewish National Home was to be founded in Palestine and not that Palestine as a whole was to be converted into a Jewish National Home. The Committee noted that the construction, which restricted considerably the scope of the National Home, was made prior to the confirmation of the Mandate by the Council of the League of Nations and was formally accepted at the time by the Executive of the Zionist Organization.

British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy.
> 
> The Palestine Mandate, adopted unanimously by the full international body of the League of Nations, establishes Israeli statehood in Palestine.
> 
> Arabs received separate mandates for states in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and, eventually, Jordan.
> 
> Furthermore, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in what had previously been the Ottoman Empire, the largest state in the world, encompassing over 8 million square miles.
> 
> Israel is just 8 thousand square miles, 0.1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Let the Jews have their little state, psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate never mentioned Israel but did specified the they were not to create an exclusive Jewish state. If you want me to cite a quote, I will.
> 
> The rest of your statement is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Marc's last point is irrelevent.  Like my best friend said, "Let us suppose a Martian were to come down to Earth, and be given a map of the world.  He would be shown the approximately 22 Arab countries and 57 Muslim countries, and then shown Israel, which a finger can't even fully cover, and then told, 'Look how selfish the Jews are--they want the whole land of Israel for themselves'.  Don't you think he would probably look at you like you're crazy?"  This is besides the facts that the Jews have been subjected to pogroms, blood-libels, expulsions, inquisitions, and holocausts in their previous host countries; as well as their historical and Biblical connections to the country in question.
Click to expand...


I talked to some of your neighbors. They said I could have your house.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate never mentioned Israel but did specified the they were not to create an exclusive Jewish state. If you want me to cite a quote, I will.
> 
> The rest of your statement is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Marc's last point is irrelevent.  Like my best friend said, "Let us suppose a Martian were to come down to Earth, and be given a map of the world.  He would be shown the approximately 22 Arab countries and 57 Muslim countries, and then shown Israel, which a finger can't even fully cover, and then told, 'Look how selfish the Jews are--they want the whole land of Israel for themselves'.  Don't you think he would probably look at you like you're crazy?"  This is besides the facts that the Jews have been subjected to pogroms, blood-libels, expulsions, inquisitions, and holocausts in their previous host countries; as well as their historical and Biblical connections to the country in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to some of your neighbors. They said I could have your house.
Click to expand...


Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.

Now, you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Marc's last point is irrelevent.  Like my best friend said, "Let us suppose a Martian were to come down to Earth, and be given a map of the world.  He would be shown the approximately 22 Arab countries and 57 Muslim countries, and then shown Israel, which a finger can't even fully cover, and then told, 'Look how selfish the Jews are--they want the whole land of Israel for themselves'.  Don't you think he would probably look at you like you're crazy?"  This is besides the facts that the Jews have been subjected to pogroms, blood-libels, expulsions, inquisitions, and holocausts in their previous host countries; as well as their historical and Biblical connections to the country in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to some of your neighbors. They said I could have your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.
> 
> Now, you know.
Click to expand...


Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to some of your neighbors. They said I could have your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
Click to expand...


A bunch of retarded cowards are entering a war zone that international law permits Israel to prevent entering, dummy.

Your retarded comrads. 

Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bunch of retarded cowards are entering a war zone that international law permits Israel to prevent entering, dummy.
> 
> Your retarded comrads.
> 
> Now, you know, dummy.
Click to expand...


Israeli coward assholes killing civilians to protect their illegitimate so called state.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of retarded cowards are entering a war zone that international law permits Israel to prevent entering, dummy.
> 
> Your retarded comrads.
> 
> Now, you know, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli coward assholes killing civilians to protect their illegitimate so called state.
Click to expand...


Dummy, Israel is the only state in the Middle East legitimzed by both the League of Nations and the UN.

The Arab Muslim shitholes were just invented after World War I and aren't legitimate.

Gaza is a terrorist base in a declared state of war with Israel.  Under international law, Israel may impede maritime activity into Gaza.

The flotilla is in violation of the law.

Now, you know, dummy


----------



## tommywho70x

excuse me, could you girls pause the cat fight for a moment to share with us what appears from your words that there is something newsworthy going on right now, or is all this fussing because tinmore is watching a five year old video for some vicarious thrill and marcy is spouting her  obsolete propaganda in fulfillment of her fantasy of being some kind of history professor?


----------



## Marc39

tommywho70x said:


> excuse me, could you girls pause the cat fight for a moment to share with us what appears from your words that there is something newsworthy going on right now, or is all this fussing because tinmore is watching a five year old video for some vicarious thrill and marcy is spouting her  obsolete propaganda in fulfillment of her fantasy of being some kind of history professor?



Fat boy, unless you are able to factually refute me, shut your pie hole.


----------



## tommywho70x

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me, could you girls pause the cat fight for a moment to share with us what appears from your words that there is something newsworthy going on right now, or is all this fussing because tinmore is watching a five year old video for some vicarious thrill and marcy is spouting her  obsolete propaganda in fulfillment of her fantasy of being some kind of history professor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy, unless you are able to factually refute me, shut your pie hole.
Click to expand...


well thanks for another non-answer, fuckstain.

i wasn't trying to refute anything smegma-for-brains, i was asking if you turkeys were squabbling over a current event or the same-old same-old, news from beyond the morgue and dead end ideas?


----------



## P F Tinmore

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me, could you girls pause the cat fight for a moment to share with us what appears from your words that there is something newsworthy going on right now, or is all this fussing because tinmore is watching a five year old video for some vicarious thrill and marcy is spouting her  obsolete propaganda in fulfillment of her fantasy of being some kind of history professor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy, unless you are able to factually refute me, shut your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well thanks for another non-answer, fuckstain.
> 
> i wasn't trying to refute anything smegma-for-brains, i was asking if you turkeys were squabbling over a current event or the same-old same-old, news from beyond the morgue and dead end ideas?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEBby1W14Rc]YouTube - Israeli Navy are the real Pirates in the world[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JERUSALEM  An American woman has lost her eye during a demonstration in Jerusalem against Israel's naval raid on a Gaza aid flotilla, a hospital official said Tuesday.

Emily Henochowicz, 21, of Maryland, underwent surgery after suffering the injury, said hospital spokeswoman Yael Bossem-Levy.

Henochowicz was hit in the face by a tear gas canister shot by an Israeli border policeman, said witness Jonathan Pollak.

American hit in anti-Israeli protest loses eye - Yahoo! News


----------



## PatekPhilippe

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to some of your neighbors. They said I could have your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
Click to expand...


For retards...they are pretty well trained...and good shots.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs have many houses in nearly 30 Arab countries spanning 8,000,000 square miles, twice the size of the US, dummy.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For retards...they are pretty well trained...and good shots.
Click to expand...


Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

P F Tinmore said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not now, marc, I am watching a bunch of retarded cowards attack civilians in the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For retards...they are pretty well trained...and good shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.
Click to expand...


What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?


----------



## Shogun

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> For retards...they are pretty well trained...and good shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
Click to expand...


maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Shogun said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?
Click to expand...


You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.


----------



## jillian

PatekPhilippe said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.
Click to expand...


when have they ever cared about getting innocent people killed?


----------



## Shogun

PatekPhilippe said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.
Click to expand...


No, I don't have to look at this from israel;s perspective.  When was the last time you recall the US landing like stormtroopers on PEACE workers?  Sure, jewish dominance would be much easier if the plight of the palis were held under a rug.  But, thankfully, there are some in this world who put humanity above worshiping jews.

For example:

Look at the "weapons" israel complains validates their use of lethal force.  pipes and fucking kitchen knives.  SERIOUSLY?  Kinda like how a thrown rock incites a fucking cluster bomb, eh?  Bullshit.  Crafted youtube videos don't impress me and this is nothing but a long list of example in which zionism rears it's killer head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> For retards...they are pretty well trained...and good shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
Click to expand...


Do you mean like if I broke into their house?


----------



## Shogun

jillian said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when have they ever cared about getting innocent people killed?
Click to expand...


cast lead says WHAT?


yea, that's kinda what I thought.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

jillian said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ask yourself why you boarded the boat like a fucking stormtrooper with military grade weapons in the first place.  Do you hold as much leeway with burglars who've been shot too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when have they ever cared about getting innocent people killed?
Click to expand...


Never...they are viewed as a means to an end....tools to be exploited...
Since when do humanitarian missions have lots of extra people on board who begin beating and shooting at soldiers who boarded the vessels to inspect and then escort the vessels to a neutral harbor.

Very blunt trauma type of lesson to be learned:  Don't fuck with the Israelis...you will not be happy with the results of that decision.  I worked and trained with them back in the 80's.  An Israeli beauty who goes out clubbin' in a hot little black dress, 3 inch heels and an IMI Uzi in her clutch....you learn that the citizens in that country are not to be trifled with lest you end up with a hole in your neck.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

P F Tinmore said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting up civilians. Israel doing what Israel does best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean like if I broke into their house?
Click to expand...


Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.


----------



## Shogun

PatekPhilippe said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to look at it from the perspective of the Israelis...they warned the activists what would happen...the activists didn't listen....acting with disregard towards warnings means consequences.  All this shit about certain products being banned...is nothing more than a red herring.  This whole situation was designed from the beginning to embarrass the Israeli government and get the Palestinian cause back into the headlines again.  Unfortunately it backfired and the idiots got several of their own people killed in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when have they ever cared about getting innocent people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never...they are viewed as a means to an end....tools to be exploited...
> Since when do humanitarian missions have lots of extra people on board who begin beating and shooting at soldiers who boarded the vessels to inspect and then escort the vessels to a neutral harbor.
> 
> Very blunt trauma type of lesson to be learned:  Don't fuck with the Israelis...you will not be happy with the results of that decision.  I worked and trained with them back in the 80's.  An Israeli beauty who goes out clubbin' in a hot little black dress, 3 inch heels and an IMI Uzi in her clutch....you learn that the citizens in that country are not to be trifled with lest you end up with a hole in your neck.
Click to expand...


Your apathy regarding death while the the threat of violence courts your team agenda is quite telling.

again, pipes and kitchen knives vs. military grade weapons.  Yea, you really have a point.





but, that won't keep Jillian from throwing down assumptions!


----------



## Shogun

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like if I broke into their house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
Click to expand...


well, at least the ACCUSATION of such has been added to the game.  And, as we all know, the mere ACCUSATION is pretty much all you need to hear, right?

so, no, the analogy doesn't fail.  You'd look for any caveat you could find to wash israel's bloody hands.  end of story.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if someone was beating you senseless with a metal pipe...what would you do?  Sit there and take it or defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like if I broke into their house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
Click to expand...


Typical BS from a lying sack of shit country.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

P F Tinmore said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like if I broke into their house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical BS from a lying sack of shit country.
Click to expand...


Yep...and she's all mine.  Too bad...apparently you live in a country full of whiny ass spineless douche bags who get their asses kicked on a daily basis.  Enjoy your anonimity...we'll come clean up your mess sooner or later too.


----------



## Shogun

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical BS from a lying sack of shit country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...and she's all mine.  Too bad...apparently you live in a country full of whiny ass spineless douche bags who get their asses kicked on a daily basis.  Enjoy your anonimity...we'll come clean up your mess sooner or later too.
Click to expand...


The bush years are over, son.  You can go commit seppuku now.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical BS from a lying sack of shit country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...and she's all mine.  Too bad...apparently you live in a country full of whiny ass spineless douche bags who get their asses kicked on a daily basis.  Enjoy your anonimity...we'll come clean up your mess sooner or later too.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with you there. I live in the US and I have to put up with the whiny ass spineless douche bags like Obama and Clinton.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Shogun said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical BS from a lying sack of shit country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and she's all mine.  Too bad...apparently you live in a country full of whiny ass spineless douche bags who get their asses kicked on a daily basis.  Enjoy your anonimity...we'll come clean up your mess sooner or later too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bush years are over, son.  You can go commit seppuku now.
Click to expand...


Sorry ass clown...Bush has nothing to do with it...when are you going to figure that out?


----------



## Kalam

PatekPhilippe said:


> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.



Nonsense. Al-Qa'idah would never affiliate itself with an aid organization operated largely by non-Muslims. Even if they did, Hamas would not tolerate the presence of al-Qai'dah affiliates in the Gaza Strip. As a rule, al-Qa'idah is not involved in social outreach.


----------



## Godboy

Kalam said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Al-Qa'idah would never affiliate itself with an aid organization operated largely by non-Muslims. Even if they did, Hamas would not tolerate the presence of al-Qai'dah affiliates in the Gaza Strip. As a rule, al-Qa'idah is not involved in social outreach.
Click to expand...


OMG, whats this?! A muslim that sides against the jews? Who woulda thought?

Dont you have a murdering rapist phedophile named Muhammad to worship? Hes going to punish you if you dont get down on your knees and pray for more infidels to die around the world.


----------



## Kalam

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analogy fails.  The aid organization is connected with Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Al-Qa'idah would never affiliate itself with an aid organization operated largely by non-Muslims. Even if they did, Hamas would not tolerate the presence of al-Qai'dah affiliates in the Gaza Strip. As a rule, al-Qa'idah is not involved in social outreach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, whats this?! A muslim that sides against the jews? Who woulda thought?
Click to expand...

Don't know what you're babbling about, Tinkerbell. Explaining that an aid organization is not "affiliated with al-Qa'idah" doesn't involve siding with or against "the jews (_sic_.)" It doesn't involve Jews at all, actually, so your little tantrum makes me wonder about the state of your mental health...



Godboy said:


> Dont you have a murdering rapist phedophile named Muhammad to worship?


Nope. Don't you have some Midol that you should be taking?


----------



## Godboy

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Al-Qa'idah would never affiliate itself with an aid organization operated largely by non-Muslims. Even if they did, Hamas would not tolerate the presence of al-Qai'dah affiliates in the Gaza Strip. As a rule, al-Qa'idah is not involved in social outreach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, whats this?! A muslim that sides against the jews? Who woulda thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're babbling about, Tinkerbell. Explaining that an aid organization is not "affiliated with al-Qa'idah" doesn't involve siding with or against "the jews (_sic_.)" It doesn't involve Jews at all, actually, so your little tantrum makes me wonder about the state of your mental health...
> 
> Ohhhh, so i was wrong and you actually support the jews on this one? Is that what youre saying? Haha, nice try. We already know your position on the jews, because youre a muslim. Its funny how i can instantly know your position on a current event without knowing you personally or even hearing you talk about this incident. How is that even possible?
> 
> Ill tell you how, its because youre just another predictable jew hating muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you have a murdering rapist phedophile named Muhammad to worship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Don't you have some Midol that you should be taking?
Click to expand...


I like how you are ok with your beloved muhammad being a pedophile that married his 11 year old niece, or that he murdered the husband and parents of a woman just before he "married" her, followed by her rape that night. The list of attrocities he committed during his unholy reign goes on and on. This is your perfect man, and this is why Muslims are flawed people that do nothing but poison the world with their backwards fucking cult.


----------



## ekrem

IHH is legally registered organization based in Turkey. 
It is not on any terror list of Turkey, EU and USA. 
As such it is a civilian organization. Period.


----------



## Godboy

ekrem said:


> IHH is legally registered organization based in Turkey.
> It is not on any terror list of Turkey, EU and USA.
> As such it is a civilian organization. Period.



The Green River murderer was a civilian too. So what? Being a civilian doesnt give you a pass to try and kill people. Besides, its always civilians that are smuggling arms into Gaza in the first place.


----------



## ekrem

Godboy said:


> (...)So what?(...)



Nothing "So what ?".


----------



## Kalam

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, whats this?! A muslim that sides against the jews? Who woulda thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're babbling about, Tinkerbell. Explaining that an aid organization is not "affiliated with al-Qa'idah" doesn't involve siding with or against "the jews (_sic_.)" It doesn't involve Jews at all, actually, so your little tantrum makes me wonder about the state of your mental health...
> 
> Ohhhh, so i was wrong and you actually support the jews on this one? Is that what youre saying? Haha, nice try. We already know your position on the jews, because youre a muslim. Its funny how i can instantly know your position on a current event without knowing you personally or even hearing you talk about this incident. How is that even possible?
> 
> Ill tell you how, its because youre just another predictable jew hating muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you have a murdering rapist phedophile named Muhammad to worship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Don't you have some Midol that you should be taking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you are ok with your beloved muhammad being a pedophile that married his 11 year old niece, or that he murdered the husband and parents of a woman just before he "married" her, followed by her rape that night. The list of attrocities he committed during his unholy reign goes on and on. This is your perfect man, and this is why Muslims are flawed people that do nothing but poison the world with their backwards fucking cult.
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're babbling about, Tinkerbell. Explaining that an aid organization is not "affiliated with al-Qa'idah" doesn't involve siding with or against "the jews (_sic_.)" It doesn't involve Jews at all, actually, so your little tantrum makes me wonder about the state of your mental health...
> 
> Ohhhh, so i was wrong and you actually support the jews on this one? Is that what youre saying? Haha, nice try. We already know your position on the jews, because youre a muslim. Its funny how i can instantly know your position on a current event without knowing you personally or even hearing you talk about this incident. How is that even possible?
> 
> Ill tell you how, its because youre just another predictable jew hating muslim.
> 
> 
> Nope. Don't you have some Midol that you should be taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you are ok with your beloved muhammad being a pedophile that married his 11 year old niece, or that he murdered the husband and parents of a woman just before he "married" her, followed by her rape that night. The list of attrocities he committed during his unholy reign goes on and on. This is your perfect man, and this is why Muslims are flawed people that do nothing but poison the world with their backwards fucking cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh snap! I didnt notice the video link in your signature until now. You LITERALLY support terrorism. What the fuck do you find in those Jyhad videos thats good or worthy? You are fucking scum. You should be banned from the USMB immediately.


----------



## Kalam

Godboy said:


> Oh snap! I didnt notice the video link in your signature until now. You LITERALLY support terrorism. What the fuck do you find in those Jyhad videos thats good or worthy?


If you grew up and proved yourself capable of typing a post free of bigoted generalizations and irrelevant personal attacks, I'd feel inclined to explain it to you. Until then, you aren't worth my time. You get what you give.



Godboy said:


> You are fucking scum. You should be banned from the USMB immediately.


Take it up with the mods.


----------



## Godboy

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! I didnt notice the video link in your signature until now. You LITERALLY support terrorism. What the fuck do you find in those Jyhad videos thats good or worthy?
> 
> 
> 
> If you grew up and proved yourself capable of typing a post free of bigoted generalizations and irrelevant personal attacks, I'd feel inclined to explain it to you. Until then, you aren't worth my time. You get what you give.
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking scum. You should be banned from the USMB immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with the mods.
Click to expand...


I have. I hope they are decent enough people to ban you for promoting terrorism. Youre a fucking slime ball.


----------



## Kalam

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! I didnt notice the video link in your signature until now. You LITERALLY support terrorism. What the fuck do you find in those Jyhad videos thats good or worthy?
> 
> 
> 
> If you grew up and proved yourself capable of typing a post free of bigoted generalizations and irrelevant personal attacks, I'd feel inclined to explain it to you. Until then, you aren't worth my time. You get what you give.
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking scum. You should be banned from the USMB immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with the mods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. I hope they are decent enough people to ban you for promoting terrorism. Youre a fucking slime ball.
Click to expand...

We'll see. In the meantime, go back to calling for the mass murder of Muslims. It's not genocide if they aren't real people, right?


----------



## Kalam

For you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i600qrlS2M]YouTube - Chechnya Shaheed Jihad Islam Nasheed[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> JERUSALEM  An American woman has lost her eye during a demonstration in Jerusalem against Israel's naval raid on a Gaza aid flotilla, a hospital official said Tuesday.
> 
> Emily Henochowicz, 21, of Maryland, underwent surgery after suffering the injury, said hospital spokeswoman Yael Bossem-Levy.
> 
> Henochowicz was hit in the face by a tear gas canister shot by an Israeli border policeman, said witness Jonathan Pollak.
> 
> American hit in anti-Israeli protest loses eye - Yahoo! News



US Student Loses Eye After Israel Fires on West Bank Protest


----------



## Godboy

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM  An American woman has lost her eye during a demonstration in Jerusalem against Israel's naval raid on a Gaza aid flotilla, a hospital official said Tuesday.
> 
> Emily Henochowicz, 21, of Maryland, underwent surgery after suffering the injury, said hospital spokeswoman Yael Bossem-Levy.
> 
> Henochowicz was hit in the face by a tear gas canister shot by an Israeli border policeman, said witness Jonathan Pollak.
> 
> American hit in anti-Israeli protest loses eye - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Student Loses Eye After Israel Fires on West Bank Protest
Click to expand...


An eye for an eye biatch! Am i supposed to feel sorry for this jew hating protester because shes american? I bet you think were all just singing peace songs and holding hands when the Israelis got bored and decided to shoot tear gas at them.. right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- IOF troops murdered on Friday Ziad al-Joulani, from the Wadi al-Jouz neighbourhood in occupied Jerusalem, claiming that he refused to stop when ordered by the IOF.

Joulani, in his twenties, was driving a car and refused to stop when ordered by IOF soldiers who opened fire at him seriously wounding him. He was taken to hospital but he succumbed to his wounds.

The site of the shooting witnessed protests and confrontations with the IOF troops who responded by firing rubber coated bullets injuring 4 Palestinian residents, two girls, a young man and an elderly man.

The injured were taken to the Makased Hospital in occupied Jerusalem.

IOF troops murder a Palestinian Jerusalem resident


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## al Haq

Godboy said:


> An eye for an eye biatch! Am i supposed to feel sorry for this jew hating protester because shes american? I bet you think were all just singing peace songs and holding hands when the Israelis got bored and decided to shoot tear gas at them.. right?



Henochowitz is Jewish, you idiot.

Mother says daughter still loves Israel despite losing eye at protest - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 19-year-old Palestinian youth was wounded on Saturday when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him in Beit Lahia in the northern Gaza Strip.

Muawiya Hasanein, director of ambulance and emergency department, told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Maruf suffered a gunshot wound while he was collecting pebbles and debris of destroyed houses north of Beit Lahia.

In the West Bank, a 10-year-old Palestinian child was hospitalized after IOF soldiers beat him up in the Old City of Al-Khalil.

Medical sources said that Andi Al-Ewewe was assaulted by the soldiers near the Ibrahimi Mosque on Saturday evening.

IOF troops earlier on Saturday quelled an anti-settlement march in Beit Ummar, Al-Khalil district.

Locals reported that the IOF soldiers fired teargas and sound bombs at the marchers who were hoisting Palestinian and Turkish flags along with national slogans. A Palestinian farmer and a Chilean activist were beaten and detained during the march.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...u+bkPC5G88gHEofYdDNggGZFxGBC0qyqCyyYADekkIQg=


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) escorted military bulldozers in an incursion into southern Gaza on Monday during which cultivated lands were destroyed, locals reported.

They said that the IOF soldiers in three army tanks and four bulldozers advanced hundreds of meters into the eastern outskirts of Qarara town in Khan Younis district.

The sources said that the soldiers fired at citizens' homes in the area as the bulldozers went on the rampage in the cultivated area known for its vegetable crops.

IOF troops regularly advance into border areas between the Gaza Strip and 1948 occupied land in order to expand the buffer zone from 300 meters into one kilometer deep into the northern and eastern borders of Gaza.

Meanwhile, Israeli medical sources announced that one of the border policemen who was seriously injured in a shooting incident earlier on Monday had died of his wounds.

Four Israeli border policemen were wounded when they fell in an ambush reportedly by Palestinian resistance fighters south of Al-Khalil at dawn Monday.

IOF raid in southern Gaza, border policeman dies


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced into eastern Khan Younis, in southern Gaza Strip, at an early hour on Tuesday and opened intermittent fire at residential neighborhoods.

Palestinian security sources said that the soldiers escorted bulldozers into the outskirts of Khuza'a town east of Khan Younis city, which damaged cultivated land lots.

IOF troops advance in southern Gaza, detain 14 West Bankers


----------



## Biggles

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you grew up and proved yourself capable of typing a post free of bigoted generalizations and irrelevant personal attacks, I'd feel inclined to explain it to you. Until then, you aren't worth my time. You get what you give.
> 
> 
> Take it up with the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. I hope they are decent enough people to ban you for promoting terrorism. Youre a fucking slime ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see. In the meantime, go back to calling for the mass murder of Muslims. It's not genocide if they aren't real people, right?
Click to expand...


Hey you get it now.  Until there are no more extremist Muslims, the world is not safe.  Extremist Muslims have caused havoc for centuries.  By any means possible we need to rid the world of these pigs.  As soon as BO is out of office, we shall continue the process Thomas Jefferson began for America, due to Extremist Muslim murders and rapist pigs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian security sources said that the IOF artillery fired three projectiles at agricultural land east of Khan Younis.

IOF troops advanced east of Rafah on Thursday morning and bulldozed Palestinian land lots.

Meanwhile, IOF troops rounded up 11 Palestinian citizens in various West Bank areas at dawn Thursday, the Hebrew radio reported.

Locals said that IOF soldiers stormed the city of Qalqilia and villages in the districts of Ramallah, Al-Khalil, Bethlehem, and Jenin and detained those civilians.

IOF troops also at dawn Thursday arrested Mazen Al-Danbak, 34, from Nablus city only one month after his release form Israeli jails where he had served 8 years.

Resistance fighter wounded in IOF artillery fire, settlers burn trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinian farmers were wounded on Saturday morning when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired artillery shells at an agricultural area east of Beit Hanun to the north of the Gaza Strip.

Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of ambulance services, said that the three were hit with shrapnel of the artillery shells fired by the IOF troops, describing their conditions as "moderate".

The IOF troops have recently escalated their attacks on farmers and citizens living near the border strip between Gaza and 1948 occupied Palestine, and are daily raiding those border areas.

IOF shelling wounds 3 Palestinian farmers


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) burnt ten dunums of Palestinian cultivated land while quelling a peaceful anti wall demonstration in Irak Burin village, Nablus district, on Saturday.

Local sources said that the IOF troops attacked the march only minutes after it started heading to the Palestinian land threatened with confiscation.

IOF troops burn Palestinian cultivated land


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up six Palestinian citizens in the Old City of Nablus at dawn Sunday, local sources reported.

They added that a big number of soldiers stormed the Old City's homes and detained the six before withdrawing in the early morning hours.

IOF troops almost daily raid the city of Nablus especially Nabi Yusuf tomb where tens of Jewish settlers frequently perform rituals under the protection of those troops.

IOF troops round up six Palestinians in Nablus


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked different peaceful anti-wall marches on Friday in West Bank villages. Injuries and breathing problems were reported during the attacks.

In Bil'in village, as the protesters were marching towards the segregation wall, the IOF troops fired tear gas and stun grenades and rubber bullets at them, which led to the injury of one participant and caused dozens of suffocation cases.

The Israeli gunfire also caused fire in vast tracts of Palestinian agricultural lands in the village.

The protesters clashed with the troops after they aggressively attacked their march and fired grenades and rubber bullets at them.

The IOF troops also attacked similar anti-wall marches in Masarah village and Wadi Rahal area in Bethlehem, and Nabi Saleh village in Ramallah.

Anti-wall marches persist despite IOF quelling


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in four army jeeps escorted five military bulldozers in an incursion east of Rafah city, southernmost of Gaza Strip, on Tuesday amidst indiscriminate firing and bulldozing of citizens' land.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF unit was combing the area, adding that no casualties were reported.

In the West Bank, IOF soldiers rounded up 11 Palestinians, nine in central West Bank and two at a roadblock near Jenin.

IOF troops damage more Palestinian land, round up West Bankers


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian was killed and at least another was injured in Israeli artillery shelling of eastern Gaza on Monday evening, medical sources reported.

Adham Abu Salmiya, media coordinator of military medical services, told the PIC reporter that preliminary reports indicated that an Israeli reconnaissance plane fired at the area along with the artillery shelling.

Israeli army bombing kills Palestinian, wounds others


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided the village of Silwad, Ramallah district, at a late hour on Tuesday night and took away tens of young men for interrogation, the Palestinian prisoner's society said.

The society said in a statement that big numbers of IOF soldiers stormed the village backed by special forces and trained dogs and broke into many citizens' homes.

It noted that the soldiers ransack the searched homes and damaged property after forcing their inhabitants out of them for hours.

In Gaza, a Palestinian boy was injured late Tuesday when IOF troops opened machinegun fire and fired two artillery shells at Palestinian youths east of Jabalia to the north of the Gaza Strip while collecting scrap metal, local and medical sources reported, adding that the boy was hospitalized.

IOF troops launch arrest campaign in Silwad, wound boy in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A group of Israeli policemen disguised in plain clothes kidnapped Jerusalemite MP Mohammed Abu Tir near his home in Sour Baher village, occupied Jerusalem, on Wednesday.

The security men ambushed the car of MP Ahmed Attoun and took away Abu Tir, who was in his company, to the Maskobeh detention center in occupied Jerusalem.

Israeli disguised policemen kidnap Jerusalemite MP


----------



## P F Tinmore

JERICHO, (PIC)-- The Jerusalem legal aid and human rights center reported that Israel issued demolition orders against dozens of Palestinians homes in the Jordan Valley known as Al-Aghwar region.

The center explained in a statement on Tuesday (29/6) that Israel gave the Palestinian families in the area 24 hours to leave their homes before sending bulldozers to demolish their homes, the thing which prevented these families from resorting to courts to take legal action freezing the demolition orders because of the very short notice.

In the same context, Palestinian eyewitnesses said Thursday morning that Israeli troops and bulldozers started to demolish the homes of nomadic people in the northern Jordan Valley, northeast of the West Bank.

They added that a large force of Israeli troops are cordoning at this time the homes in Ras Al-Ahmar area as the bulldozers are knocking down the homes one by one, and warned that the number of homes to be demolished is so large and there will be mass displacement of families in the area.

IOF troops demolish tens of Palestinian homes in Jordan Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

BILIN, (PIC)-- IOF troops confronted the weekly anti-wall demonstration by firing tear-gas and rubber-coated bullets causing tens of protesters to suffer breathing difficulties.

Protestors called for a stop to the Israeli occupation policy of deportation and called for freeing all prisoners and lifting the siege imposed on the Gaza Strip. They also called for national unity and for holding to the Palestinian rights.

As the demonstrators approached the wall and tried to reach the village's confiscated land IOF troops who barricaded themselves behind concrete blocks started to fire rubber-coated bullets, stun grenades and tear-gas canisters at the demonstrators causing breathing difficulties to tens of demonstrators and starting fires in a number of fields that belong to the residents of the village.

Confrontations in Bilin between protesters and the IOF


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Four Palestinian citizens were wounded while three others were arrested when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) quelled a peaceful anti wall march in Beit Jala town north of Bethlehem on Sunday.

The weekly march started after the Sunday sermon with tens of Palestinians and foreign solidarity activists hoisted Palestinian flags and placards denouncing Zionist practices.

The demonstrators split into two groups one headed to the Israeli bulldozers and managed to obstruct their work for an hour while the second headed to the IOF roadblock.

IOF troops wound four civilians, detain three others in peaceful march


----------



## rhodescholar

Can this piece of shit, mentally ill troll be banned already?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was wounded off the Gaza city beach when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) aboard gunboats fired at him while at work on Monday, medical sources told the PIC reporter.

Local sources said that IOF gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Gaza coast wounding Allam Bakir, whose wounds were described as moderate.

Meanwhile, three Palestinian children were injured when IOF ordnance exploded near them in Beit Hanun, north of the Gaza Strip, on Monday.

Adham Abu Salmiya, coordinator of military and medical services, told the PIC reporter that the children were taken to a local hospital, adding that one of them was 8 years old.

IOF bullets wound fisherman, 3 children injured in blast of IOF ordnance


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) mounting a number of armored vehicles advanced into eastern Beit Hanun town in the northern Gaza Strip on Wednesday, eyewitnesses reported.

They said that four IOF army tanks escorted four bulldozes and advanced 200 meters east of the town amidst heavy smoke to cover up their moves.

Meanwhile, IOF troops beat up a Palestinian child in downtown Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said, adding that the boy was hospitalized.

They pointed out that four other citizens including another child and three women were assaulted east of Al-Khalil by IOF soldiers and Zionist settlers who were uprooting fruitful trees.

IOF troops raid northern Gaza, beat up children & women in WB


----------



## Marc39

rhodescholar said:


> Can this piece of shit, mentally ill troll be banned already?



Tin Head is schizophrenic.  Feel pity more than anger.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this piece of shit, mentally ill troll be banned already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tin Head is schizophrenic.  Feel pity more than anger.
Click to expand...


Ya'all wouldn't feel so bad if you could keep up.


----------



## Marc39

rhodescholar said:


> Can this piece of shit, mentally ill troll be banned already?



I received information about Tin Head and his offline life is even more depressing than his online life.  Consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced into eastern Rafah, south of the Gaza Strip, at an early hour on Thursday while shooting indiscriminately at civilians' homes in the vicinity of Karm Abu Salem crossing.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers were mounting three armored vehicles that accompanied two bulldozers 200 meters into Palestinian land adjacent to the border fence.

They said that the bulldozers damaged fields while the soldiers fired at citizens' houses but no casualties were reported.

IOF troops escort bulldozers while damaging land, settlers uproot trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained Sheikh Hammad Al-Umla, the mayor of Beit Ola village west of Al-Khalil city, after breaking into his home at dawn Thursday then held him in administrative custody, without trial or charge.

Local sources in the village told the PIC that the IOF claimed that an intelligence secret file necessitated holding Umla, 51.

The Sheikh was released from Israeli jails only eight months ago after two years in administrative detention for winning the chairmanship of the Beit Ola municipal council on the Hamas-affiliated list.

He was detained and tortured by militias loyal to Mahmoud Abbas, former PA chief and Fatah leader, on his release from Israeli jails.

IOF troops detain municipality chief, hold him in administrative detention


----------



## georgephillip

In December of 2009 a team of military officers, on direct orders from Gen. Petraeus, makes a tour of the Middle East interviewing senior Arab leaders who tell them that US inability to force Israel to end settlements is making the US look weak and spreading anti-American feeling throughout the region.

Jan. 16, 2010 the same team presents Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Adm. Michael Mullen a 45 minute 33 slide PowerPoint briefing that stuns Mullen with its message that US failure to constrain Israel is damaging US interests throughout Southwest Asia.

Jan. 18: "Petraeus sends a paper to Mullen (or according to another report, the White House) requesting that the West Bank and Gaza (which now, with Israel, falls under the European Command...be included within CENTCOM."

"He argues that this would indicate to Arab leaders that the US understood that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was the central one in the region. 

"(An unnamed Pentagon official has confirmed that this proposal was 'dead on arrival.'"

Millions will die if Israeli terror in the Occupied Territories isn't aborted.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Millions will die if Israeli terror in the Occupied Territories isn't aborted.



Not a very educated statement given there are no occupied territories, except, those occupied by Arabs and Muslims who conquered the once-Jewish and Christian Middle East, and Israel is a democracy, not a terrorist country like the Arab Muslim terroristans.

Surely, even a dunce like you can understand this, no?


----------



## georgephillip

No.

See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.

That's the plight Israel has imposed on Mr. Abu Tir, Hamas MP from East Jerusalem and three other politicians who have had their identity cards confiscated and been told they must leave their city within a month.

"Unlike the occupied Palestinian territories of the West Bank and Gaza, East Jerusalem was annexed to Israel following the 1967 war and its Palestinian inhabitants were given the status of 'permanent residents.'

"Israel has violated international law by building large settlements throughout East Jerusalem that are now home to 200,000 Jews."

Since 1967 Israel has revoked the residency of 13,000 Arab citizens of East Jerusalem, a crime which could only happen under conditions of occupation.

*It's the occupation, Dunce.*


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.



LOL.  Most Arabs migrated to Palestine in the 20th century.

Two of the most common Palestinian surnames are al-Masri (The Egyptian) and Maghrebi (Maghreb, Africa), where they originated from

Who are you trying to bullshit?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.
> 
> That's the plight Israel has imposed on Mr. Abu Tir, Hamas MP from East Jerusalem and three other politicians who have had their identity cards confiscated and been told they must leave their city within a month.
> 
> "Unlike the occupied Palestinian territories of the West Bank and Gaza, East Jerusalem was annexed to Israel following the 1967 war and its Palestinian inhabitants were given the status of 'permanent residents.'
> 
> "Israel has violated international law by building large settlements throughout East Jerusalem that are now home to 200,000 Jews."
> 
> Since 1967 Israel has revoked the residency of 13,000 Arab citizens of East Jerusalem, a crime which could only happen under conditions of occupation.
> 
> *It's the occupation, Dunce.*



Israel is violating no international law, moron.  Israel is engaged in no occupation.

You know zero about the law and even less about occupation.

Palestine is sovereign Jewish land.

Take your anti-Semitic idiocy elsewhere or I'll continue to kick your lame ass


----------



## Marc39

> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.



Dumbass, I'd love to see pictures of Jews expelling Arabs from their 500 year old homes.  Did the Jews just show up and knock on their doors and chase the Arabs out?  LOL.

The NY Times has covered the Middle East extensively, so, they must have photos of Jews expelling Arabs from their 500 year old  homes.

Or, not.  Because, you're talking out of your ass.

Arabs never owned land in Palestine, which was Turkish-owned for most of the last 500 years under Ottoman rule.

In 1947, Arabs were offered sovereignty by the UN but rejected it.
They're just a bunch of ignorant, dirty, bedouin camel herders from Arabia.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.
> 
> That's the plight Israel has imposed on Mr. Abu Tir, Hamas MP from East Jerusalem and three other politicians who have had their identity cards confiscated and been told they must leave their city within a month.
> 
> "Unlike the occupied Palestinian territories of the West Bank and Gaza, East Jerusalem was annexed to Israel following the 1967 war and its Palestinian inhabitants were given the status of 'permanent residents.'
> 
> "Israel has violated international law by building large settlements throughout East Jerusalem that are now home to 200,000 Jews."
> 
> Since 1967 Israel has revoked the residency of 13,000 Arab citizens of East Jerusalem, a crime which could only happen under conditions of occupation.
> 
> *It's the occupation, Dunce.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is violating no international law, moron.  Israel is engaged in no occupation.
> 
> You know zero about the law and even less about occupation.
> 
> Palestine is sovereign Jewish land.
> 
> Take your anti-Semitic idiocy elsewhere or I'll continue to kick your lame ass
Click to expand...




> Palestine is sovereign Jewish land.



When did that happen?


----------



## georgephillip

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions will die if Israeli terror in the Occupied Territories isn't aborted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very educated statement given there are no occupied territories, except, those occupied by Arabs and Muslims who conquered the once-Jewish and Christian Middle East, and Israel is a democracy, not a terrorist country like the Arab Muslim terroristans.
> 
> Surely, even a dunce like you can understand this, no?
Click to expand...

There were Arabs living in the Middle East for centuries before the first Christian arrived.

Upgrade your sources and DNA.


----------



## georgephillip

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.
> 
> That's the plight Israel has imposed on Mr. Abu Tir, Hamas MP from East Jerusalem and three other politicians who have had their identity cards confiscated and been told they must leave their city within a month.
> 
> "Unlike the occupied Palestinian territories of the West Bank and Gaza, East Jerusalem was annexed to Israel following the 1967 war and its Palestinian inhabitants were given the status of 'permanent residents.'
> 
> "Israel has violated international law by building large settlements throughout East Jerusalem that are now home to 200,000 Jews."
> 
> Since 1967 Israel has revoked the residency of 13,000 Arab citizens of East Jerusalem, a crime which could only happen under conditions of occupation.
> 
> *It's the occupation, Dunce.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is violating no international law, moron.  Israel is engaged in no occupation.
> 
> You know zero about the law and even less about occupation.
> 
> Palestine is sovereign Jewish land.
> 
> Take your anti-Semitic idiocy elsewhere or I'll continue to kick your lame ass
Click to expand...

Greater Israel has been violating international law since before the State of Israel came into existence.

"...The official history of the Haganah, the pre-state Jewish military force, describes the assassination of the religious Jewish poet Jacob de Haan in 1924, accused of conspiring for an accommodation between the traditional Jewish community (the Old Yishuv) and the Arab Higher Committee." 

How do you explain the thousands of current Israeli citizens protesting their country's policies of terrorism towards the "ignorant, dirty,... camel herders from Arabia."

Or is that beyond the scope of your racist imagination.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Greater Israel has been violating international law since before the State of Israel came into existence.



I'm well-versed in the law and Israel has violated not one.

And, you are unable to factually refute me.

Quoting Chomsky, a language teacher, won't help you, I'm afraid.

The Arabs are in flagrant violation of international law in committing multiple acts of terrorism against Israel.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions will die if Israeli terror in the Occupied Territories isn't aborted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very educated statement given there are no occupied territories, except, those occupied by Arabs and Muslims who conquered the once-Jewish and Christian Middle East, and Israel is a democracy, not a terrorist country like the Arab Muslim terroristans.
> 
> Surely, even a dunce like you can understand this, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were Arabs living in the Middle East for centuries before the first Christian arrived.
> 
> Upgrade your sources and DNA.
Click to expand...


Arabs originated from Arabia, dunce.

The vast majority of Arabs in the Levant arrived in the 20th century from North Africa and elsewhere throughout the Middle East.

For this reason, in the 1948 War, the UN created a new definition of "Palestinian refugee" as anyone who arrived at least 2 years prior to the war.

Thus, an Algerian or Moroccan or Syrian or Egyptian who came to Palestine in 1946 became a Palestinian in 1948.  Today, the second, third and fourth generations of those migrants are Palestinian refugees 

Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## georgephillip

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greater Israel has been violating international law since before the State of Israel came into existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well-versed in the law and Israel has violated not one.
> 
> And, you are unable to factually refute me.
> 
> Quoting Chomsky, a language teacher, won't help you, I'm afraid.
> 
> The Arabs are in flagrant violation of international law in committing multiple acts of terrorism against Israel.
Click to expand...

You're not well-versed in law.
You are a barely literate racist existing inside a delusion.

Want proof?

Tell me where the ICRC and the UN and virtually every major human rights organization on this planet are in error when they accuse Israel of violating Article 33 of GCIV?

Back up your racist rants with sources at least as credible as Einstein and Chomsky.

Or Wiki.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greater Israel has been violating international law since before the State of Israel came into existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well-versed in the law and Israel has violated not one.
> 
> And, you are unable to factually refute me.
> 
> Quoting Chomsky, a language teacher, won't help you, I'm afraid.
> 
> The Arabs are in flagrant violation of international law in committing multiple acts of terrorism against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not well-versed in law.
> You are a barely literate racist existing inside a delusion.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> Tell me where the ICRC and the UN and virtually every major human rights organization on this planet are in error when they accuse Israel of violating Article 33 of GCIV?
> 
> Back up your racist rants with sources at least as credible as Einstein and Chomsky.
> 
> Or Wiki.
Click to expand...


You got nothing, you dumb turd.

UN resolutions issued against Israel are non-binding.   LOL.

And, neither Hamas nor the PNA are signatories to the Geneva Conventions, nor, do they abide by its rules.

In fact, you cannot cite one legitimate violation of international law on the part of Israel.

Run along, asshole.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> See if you can imagine what it would feel like to be expelled from the place your family has lived for the last 500 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Most Arabs migrated to Palestine in the 20th century.
> 
> Two of the most common Palestinian surnames are al-Masri (The Egyptian) and Maghrebi (Maghreb, Africa), where they originated from
> 
> Who are you trying to bullshit?
Click to expand...


The numbers say different. The "Arab" population went from 93% to 65% in about forty years. Where is this big "Arab" immigration?

It does not matter where they came from. When people immigrate to Palestine to be a part of Palestine they can be considered Palestinians.

My grandparents immigrated to the US from Scotland and Germany. They were as American as anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In the Gaza Strip, IOF soldiers shot and wounded a Palestinian citizens east of Khan Younis in southern Gaza on Monday.

Local sources said that the citizen was injured in his leg, adding that his condition was described as moderate.

IOF troops were seen advancing into northern Gaza on Monday night, locals said, adding that the troops in three armored vehicles escorted bulldozers in the raid near Beit Lahia town.

They said that the bulldozers damaged land lots in the area as the soldiers kept on firing at nearby residential quarters.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...DTmIhsqDQiKVYiq/tWhdaTIwirDbnXguuA/2jnBFJI7Y=


----------



## hipeter924

Sunday, June 20, 2010
Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north

Teenage girl's family also wounded in strikes against Kurdish rebel positions in self-rule region.

Turkey's killing civilians? Who cares? No Jews involved!

    (AP) A local official says Turkish air raids in Iraq's Kurdish north have killed a teenage girl - the first reported civilian death from shelling that began last week.

    Turkish warplanes often bomb suspected Turkish Kurdish rebel positions in the self-rule mountainous region. But the areas are sparsely populated and many have fled the villages being targeted.

    Karmang Ezzat, mayor of the Soran border town, said Sunday that the girl's mother and 3-year-old brother also were wounded in the previous night's attack.

    He says the planes pounded seven villages in Irbil province in a raid that started at 8:30 pm and lasted about 90 minutes.

    Turkey says Kurdish rebels have killed 12 Turkish soldiers in the recent fighting.

Eye On The World: Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north

Who is worse? Turkey or Israel. Considering Turkey committed genocide against 30 thousand Kurds in the 1930s, totally Turkey. Of course who cares about the Kurds? Obviously a few 100 Palestinians are worth more than 1000s of Kurds right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers destroyed four houses on Tuesday in occupied Jerusalem, triggering clashes with homeowners and locals.

The Makdesi Foundation for Community Development said in an official press release that crews from Israels Jerusalem municipality, accompanied by extensive Israeli military and police forces demolished a home in the Beit Haneena district belonging to Palestinian citizen Rashed al-Rajabi after breaking down the houses entrance in order to evacuate him.

The foundation added that Israel had previously demolished a hundred square meter home under construction belonging to Palestinian Mahmoud Mohammed al-Issawi of the Issawi section of East Jerusalem. A third, one-story home under construction belonging to Palestinian woman Sabah Abu Ramila in Issawi.

Local sources said that Abu Ramila suffered various injuries during the raid on her house, which was inhabited by 16 people, most of whom were children, adding that soldiers demolished a room belonging to Khalil Dari in the same area.

The local sources added that violent clashes broke out between the owners of the targeted houses and a large number of citizens with Israeli soldiers, who used force to remove locals from the site, and a number of people, including women, were hit, with increasing numbers of citizens who flooded the streets of the targeted area amid the heavy presence of Israeli military and police.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...9SnlhikBlANY2OnBgbKmAXOMG7uEZ0FKIPAykU1xmCUc=


----------



## hipeter924

Posted on Monday, June 7, 2010

Civilian toll of Iranian raids in northern Iraq enrages Kurds

By Yasseen Taha and Hannah Allam | McClatchy Newspapers

SULEIMANIYAH, Iraq &#8212; Outrage is growing in Iraq's northern Kurdish territories over renewed Iranian air and artillery strikes against Kurdish rebels in the remote Qandil Mountains, officials and residents said.

Last week, Iran even sent ground forces about a mile into Iraqi territory, a brief incursion that Kurdish officials said elicited not a word of protest from the Iran-friendly administration of Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al Maliki, who like Iran's rulers is a Shiite Muslim. Most Iraqi Kurds are Sunni Muslims.

"The breach of the Iranian troops on the borders of the Kurdistan region is a violation of the sovereignty of Iraq and international agreements," Kawa Mahmoud, a spokesman for the Kurdistan Regional Government, said in a statement. "We call upon the federal government to resolve the case through diplomatic means."

The latest Iranian strikes on the Iraqi mountainside redoubts of the Iranian Kurdish group known as the Free Life Party of Kurdistan put Kurdish officials in a bind.

In March 2009, the U.S. Treasury designated the Free Life Party of Kurdistan, which has carried out bombings and assassinations in Iran in pursuit of an autonomous Iranian Kurdish region similar to Iraqi Kurdistan, a terrorist organization.

Many Kurds, however, consider the group's members "freedom fighters," and while Kurdish officials don't want to attack fellow Kurds or jeopardize their own close ties to Iran, they also must answer to their people for the rising civilian toll that Iran's attacks are taking.

Kurdish anger boiled over with the death a week ago of 14-year-old Basoz Agha, a schoolgirl who was using her summer vacation to visit relatives in the mountain town of Raniya. An Iranian rocket exploded near her as she was making tea at the family's farm, relatives said. The local press has used her story to illustrate the inaction of the regional and central governments in dealing with Iran.

"I cannot forget my daughter, whom the bombardment stole from my hands in the blink of an eye," said Basoz's father, Jabbar Agha. "We, the innocent and unarmed people, are the ones who are most damaged by the shelling, and the authorities don't pay attention to anything but filling their pockets while we burn."

Many displaced families and dissident politicians complain that Kurdish leaders have done nothing but blame the Baghdad government for failing to protect the border in the mostly autonomous region, even though doing so strains Arab-Kurd relations at a time of negotiations over forming the next Iraqi government.

"The regional government could have organized a demonstration or sponsored some activities in order to pressure Iran to stop the bombardment. Instead, they are leaning on the constitutional paragraph of leaving sovereignty issues to the government in Baghdad," said Bayazid Hassan, who won a seat in the Iraqi parliament with Gorran, an opposition party that's challenging the two main Kurdish political factions.

"The regional government is negligent in its duties toward the displaced victims of the Iranian bombardment," Hassan said.

More than 300 families have fled since shelling began again last month, thousands of acres of farmland have been destroyed and this year's honey supply is expected to be a bust because so many of the area's storied beekeepers have fled, Kurdish community leaders and city officials said. The Red Crescent and other relief agencies are providing some food, tents and medical care to displaced families.

"The refugees come from villages on the slopes of the Qandil Mountains, and they're suffering all sorts of hardships and tragedies," said Jaafar Ali, a member of the Kurdish regional parliament who was part of a delegation to inspect the damage. "They're living in the open with no water, no toilets and no health care."

For years, neighboring Turkey also has conducted sporadic military operations in the area, in pursuit of a related Kurdish militant group, the Kurdistan Workers' Party, which seeks an autonomous Kurdish region in southeastern Turkey and which the U.S. Treasury also has designated a terrorist organization.

Fighters from both groups aren't allowed into Kurdish cities, and they mainly stick to their mountain hideouts. Kurdish militiamen will confiscate their weapons if they catch them, locals say, but mostly the authorities turn a blind eye to the activities of the two groups. Top Kurdish politicians call them "fighters" rather than "terrorists," and the locals largely view them as defending Kurds from persecution in Iran and Turkey.

"If Iran intends to destroy our fighters by bombing Kurdish villages, then (we say) we are stronger and tougher than to surrender to artillery shelling," said Ahmed Deniz, a spokesman for the Free Life Party of Kurdistan.

Maliki's government, which is closely allied with Iran and Turkey, has summoned the top envoys of both nations and expressed "deep concern about the air and artillery attacks on the border areas in the Kurdistan region," according to a statement released by the Iraqi Foreign Ministry. The statement went on to say that the bombings were inflicting a dangerous level of human and material losses, and that the powers should work in concert with Iraq to rout militants from the area.

Kurdish officials say the statement wasn't strong enough, adding that the Iranian and Turkish forays are attacks on Iraqi sovereignty. Civil society groups gathered for a demonstration outside the Iranian consulate in the Kurdish regional capital of Irbil.

"The people find it odd that the federal government in Baghdad didn't issue any official condemnation against this bombardment, despite the fact that the region is part of Iraq," said Tariq Jawhar, a spokesman for Kurdistan's parliament.

Kurdish clerics released a joint statement reminding Iran that Kurds were its close allies in the years of struggle against the late dictator Saddam Hussein, and they demanded an end to the shelling out of respect for fellow "brothers, Muslims and neighbors."

(Taha is a McClatchy special correspondent. Allam reported from Baghdad.)

Civilian toll of Iranian raids in northern Iraq enrages Kurds | McClatchy

So the Palestinians and the left should stop complaining and examine their Islamo-Fascist allies, which are are million times worse.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian woman was killed and seven other civilians injured when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened artillery fire at central Gaza Strip at a late hour on Tuesday night.

Dr. Muwiaya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency, told the PIC that Nima Al-Nabahin, 46, was killed in the shelling that targeted residential neighborhoods east of Breij refugee camp.

IOF troops blocked arrival of ambulance vehicles to the scene of the incursion, which left the woman unattended and later arrived in hospital a dead body.

IOF shelling kills Palestinian woman, injures seven others


----------



## hipeter924

Kurds flee homes as Iran shells Iraq's northern frontier
The Guardian, Friday 18 August 2006 

Turkey and Iran have dispatched tanks, artillery and thousands of troops to their frontiers with Iraq during the past few weeks in what appears to be a coordinated effort to disrupt the activities of Kurdish rebel bases.

Scores of Kurds have fled their homes in the northern frontier region after four days of shelling by the Iranian army. Local officials said Turkey had also fired a number of shells into Iraqi territory.

Some displaced families have pitched tents in the valleys behind Qandil Mountain, which straddles Iraq's rugged borders with Turkey and Iran. They told the Guardian yesterday that at least six villages had been abandoned and one person had died following a sustained artillery barrage by Iranian forces that appeared designed to flush out guerrillas linked to the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), who have hideouts in Iraq.

Although fighting between Turkish security forces and PKK militants is nowhere near the scale of the 1980s and 90s - which accounted for the loss of more than 30,000 mostly Turkish Kurdish lives- at least 15 Turkish police officers have died in clashes. The PKK's sister party in Iran, the Kurdistan Free Life Party (Pejak), has stepped up activities against security targets in Kurdish regions. Yesterday, Kurdish media said eight Iranian troops were killed.

Rostam Judi, a PKK leader, claimed yesterday that no operations against Turkey or Iran were being launched from Iraqi territory. "We have fighters across south-eastern Turkey. Our presence in Iraq is purely for political work."

Frustrated by the reluctance of the US and the government in Baghdad to crack down on the PKK bases inside Iraq, Turkish generals have hinted they are considering a large-scale military operation across the border. They are said to be sharing intelligence about Kurdish rebel movements with their Iranian counterparts.

"We would not hesitate to take every kind of measures when our security is at stake," Abdullah Gul, the Turkish foreign minister, said last week.

There has been sporadic shelling of the region since May but officials worry that concerted military action against PKK bases in Iraq could alienate Iraqi Kurds and destabilise their self-rule region, one of few post-invasion success stories. Some analysts say Ankara and Tehran may be trying to pressure Iraq's Kurds, afraid that their de facto independent region would encourage their own Kurdish population.

Khaled Salih, the spokesman for the Kurdistan Regional Government in Irbil, said: "We condemn the shelling and urge the Iraqi government to demand the neighbours to respect our sovereignty."

Despite its support base in Turkey's impoverished south-east, the PKK is regarded by Ankara, Washington and the EU as a terrorist organisation. Mr Judi said the PKK was seeking a peaceful and democratic solution to the Kurdish issue in Turkey, and would welcome mediation from the US or Iraq's Kurdish leaders.

Last week, the Iraqi government said it had closed offices run by PKK sympathisers in Baghdad, and another office was shut by Kurdish authorities in Irbil.

The US is also to appoint a special envoy to find a solution to the PKK problem, but that may not be enough. Ilnur Chevik, editor of the New Anatolian newspaper in Ankara, said: "There is huge public pressure on the Turkish government to take action." But he doubted whether Turkish forces would mount a full-scale invasion."The build-up of troops is designed to say to the Americans and the Iraqis, the ball is in your court." Tehran was also taking advantage of the situation, he said, "to show Turkey that it was taking action against its shared enemy, while the US, Turkey's ally, has done nothing".

Meanwhile those displaced wonder when they can resume a normal life. "We know that the PKK are around here," said Abdul-Latif Mohammed, who fled the village of Lowan with his family. "But they live in the mountains. So these bombs just hurt us poor farmers." 
Kurds flee homes as Iran shells Iraq's northern frontier | World news | The Guardian

PS: I could literally counter you forever with articles about the hate Israel club killing Kurds and so forth, and I would always be 30,000 Kurds ahead of you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> Sunday, June 20, 2010
> Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Teenage girl's family also wounded in strikes against Kurdish rebel positions in self-rule region.
> 
> Turkey's killing civilians? Who cares? No Jews involved!
> 
> (AP) A local official says Turkish air raids in Iraq's Kurdish north have killed a teenage girl - the first reported civilian death from shelling that began last week.
> 
> Turkish warplanes often bomb suspected Turkish Kurdish rebel positions in the self-rule mountainous region. But the areas are sparsely populated and many have fled the villages being targeted.
> 
> Karmang Ezzat, mayor of the Soran border town, said Sunday that the girl's mother and 3-year-old brother also were wounded in the previous night's attack.
> 
> He says the planes pounded seven villages in Irbil province in a raid that started at 8:30 pm and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> Turkey says Kurdish rebels have killed 12 Turkish soldiers in the recent fighting.
> 
> Eye On The World: Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Who is worse? Turkey or Israel. Considering Turkey committed genocide against 30 thousand Kurds in the 1930s, totally Turkey. Of course who cares about the Kurds? Obviously a few 100 Palestinians are worth more than 1000s of Kurds right?



Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, June 20, 2010
> Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Teenage girl's family also wounded in strikes against Kurdish rebel positions in self-rule region.
> 
> Turkey's killing civilians? Who cares? No Jews involved!
> 
> (AP) A local official says Turkish air raids in Iraq's Kurdish north have killed a teenage girl - the first reported civilian death from shelling that began last week.
> 
> Turkish warplanes often bomb suspected Turkish Kurdish rebel positions in the self-rule mountainous region. But the areas are sparsely populated and many have fled the villages being targeted.
> 
> Karmang Ezzat, mayor of the Soran border town, said Sunday that the girl's mother and 3-year-old brother also were wounded in the previous night's attack.
> 
> He says the planes pounded seven villages in Irbil province in a raid that started at 8:30 pm and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> Turkey says Kurdish rebels have killed 12 Turkish soldiers in the recent fighting.
> 
> Eye On The World: Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Who is worse? Turkey or Israel. Considering Turkey committed genocide against 30 thousand Kurds in the 1930s, totally Turkey. Of course who cares about the Kurds? Obviously a few 100 Palestinians are worth more than 1000s of Kurds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.
Click to expand...

Yet Kurds support Israel, Armenia and the US, that can't happen as the left knows everything.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, June 20, 2010
> Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Teenage girl's family also wounded in strikes against Kurdish rebel positions in self-rule region.
> 
> Turkey's killing civilians? Who cares? No Jews involved!
> 
> (AP) A local official says Turkish air raids in Iraq's Kurdish north have killed a teenage girl - the first reported civilian death from shelling that began last week.
> 
> Turkish warplanes often bomb suspected Turkish Kurdish rebel positions in the self-rule mountainous region. But the areas are sparsely populated and many have fled the villages being targeted.
> 
> Karmang Ezzat, mayor of the Soran border town, said Sunday that the girl's mother and 3-year-old brother also were wounded in the previous night's attack.
> 
> He says the planes pounded seven villages in Irbil province in a raid that started at 8:30 pm and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> Turkey says Kurdish rebels have killed 12 Turkish soldiers in the recent fighting.
> 
> Eye On The World: Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Who is worse? Turkey or Israel. Considering Turkey committed genocide against 30 thousand Kurds in the 1930s, totally Turkey. Of course who cares about the Kurds? Obviously a few 100 Palestinians are worth more than 1000s of Kurds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.
Click to expand...


Except, your mental disability prevents you from grasping the fact that Palestine doesn't exist.  

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279113669&sr=8-30]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, June 20, 2010
> Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Teenage girl's family also wounded in strikes against Kurdish rebel positions in self-rule region.
> 
> Turkey's killing civilians? Who cares? No Jews involved!
> 
> (AP) A local official says Turkish air raids in Iraq's Kurdish north have killed a teenage girl - the first reported civilian death from shelling that began last week.
> 
> Turkish warplanes often bomb suspected Turkish Kurdish rebel positions in the self-rule mountainous region. But the areas are sparsely populated and many have fled the villages being targeted.
> 
> Karmang Ezzat, mayor of the Soran border town, said Sunday that the girl's mother and 3-year-old brother also were wounded in the previous night's attack.
> 
> He says the planes pounded seven villages in Irbil province in a raid that started at 8:30 pm and lasted about 90 minutes.
> 
> Turkey says Kurdish rebels have killed 12 Turkish soldiers in the recent fighting.
> 
> Eye On The World: Turkish airstrike kills a Kurdish girl in Iraq's north
> 
> Who is worse? Turkey or Israel. Considering Turkey committed genocide against 30 thousand Kurds in the 1930s, totally Turkey. Of course who cares about the Kurds? Obviously a few 100 Palestinians are worth more than 1000s of Kurds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, your mental disability prevents you from grasping the fact that Palestine doesn't exist.
> 
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279113669&sr=8-30]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


Neither does Kurdistan, so why do the Kurds have their undies in a bunch?


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, your mental disability prevents you from grasping the fact that Palestine doesn't exist.
> 
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279113669&sr=8-30]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Kurdistan, so why do the Kurds have their undies in a bunch?
Click to expand...

Oh you know, just like any decent human Kurds are pissed off being victims of genocide, and having their ancestral lands stolen, and unlike your 'Palestine' it really does and did exist and wasn't just made up to kick out the Jews.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Palestine and Kashmir, Kurdistan is another festering wound left to us by the world's criminal class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, your mental disability prevents you from grasping the fact that Palestine doesn't exist.
> 
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279113669&sr=8-30]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Kurdistan, so why do the Kurds have their undies in a bunch?
Click to expand...


Dunce, Kurds are a legitimate ethnic group.

Pallies, not so much.
You're severely uneducated. 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen confessing that the PLO and Palestinians are a scam...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, your mental disability prevents you from grasping the fact that Palestine doesn't exist.
> 
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does Kurdistan, so why do the Kurds have their undies in a bunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you know, just like any decent human Kurds are pissed off being victims of genocide, and having their ancestral lands stolen, and unlike your 'Palestine' it really does and did exist and wasn't just made up to kick out the Jews.
Click to expand...


The propagandists are having a tough time convincing the Palestinians that they don't exist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up 11 Palestinian citizens in the West Bank districts of Ramallah, Bethlehem, Al-Khalil, and Jenin, radio Israel reported on Wednesday.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers encircled a hostel for university students in Zababde town and forced the students out of the dormitory to search their rooms.

IOF soldiers shot and wounded a Palestinian boy in northern Gaza Strip on Wednesday while trying to collect scrap metal near the Erez crossing.

Dr. Muwiaya Hasanein, the director of ambulance and emergency, told the PIC that Ahmed Obeid, 13, was hit in his hand after the soldiers shot at him, describing his wound as moderate.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...udb26acNKlWw8s7xbhr+GdbG1Ak7ovOIppTVUKatY07w=


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) last night detained 13 Palestinian citizens in various West Bank areas including four of one family two of them sisters in Nablus, local sources said on Thursday.

They said that a big number of IOF armored vehicles stormed the village of Beit Forik in Nablus district before dawn and detained nine civilians.

They said that four of the detainees were of the Ghulma family including Ayman Abu Ghulma, who was released from jail only a month ago after four and a half years in captivity.

The detainees also included Lanan Abu Ghulma and her sister Taghrid. Lanan was released from Israeli detention in October last year in the German-brokered deal between Hamas and Israel whereby Israel released 20 Palestinian women in return for a video of captured Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit.
Hebrew daily Yediot Ahronot reported on Thursday that the IOF soldiers arrested 13 citizens in the districts of Nablus, Qalqilia, and Ramallah.

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers detained seven other Palestinians in Bethlehem district at dawn Thursday.

One of them was detained by a special IOF unit south of the city while the remaining six were detained in Asakra village, east of the city, including three brothers one of them is only 17 years old.

IOF troops detain 20 citizens including two young women


----------



## P F Tinmore

BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man was killed and six others were wounded when Israeli warplanes and artillery fire targeted Beit Hanun town in northern Gaza Strip on Wednesday.

He noted that three of the wounded were in serious conditions following the Israeli occupation forces' artillery shelling east of Beit Hanun that was coupled with the firing of one missile by an IOF warplane.

Local sources said that women and children were among the wounded in the shelling that targeted a group of citizens.

Palestinian youth killed, six wounded in IOF raid


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man was killed and six others were wounded when Israeli warplanes and artillery fire targeted Beit Hanun town in northern Gaza Strip on Wednesday.
> 
> He noted that three of the wounded were in serious conditions following the Israeli occupation forces' artillery shelling east of Beit Hanun that was coupled with the firing of one missile by an IOF warplane.
> 
> Local sources said that women and children were among the wounded in the shelling that targeted a group of citizens.
> 
> Palestinian youth killed, six wounded in IOF raid


The wounded not being treated in Israeli hospitals by any chance?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man was killed and six others were wounded when Israeli warplanes and artillery fire targeted Beit Hanun town in northern Gaza Strip on Wednesday.
> 
> He noted that three of the wounded were in serious conditions following the Israeli occupation forces' artillery shelling east of Beit Hanun that was coupled with the firing of one missile by an IOF warplane.
> 
> Local sources said that women and children were among the wounded in the shelling that targeted a group of citizens.
> 
> Palestinian youth killed, six wounded in IOF raid



On Wednesday, two Palestinian civilians were killed and seven others were wounded in an IOF artillery and aerial shelling of Beit Hanun town in northern Gaza.

Preliminary reports had indicated that one was killed and five wounded in the incident.

Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, director of ambulance and emergency in the health ministry, told the PIC that Mohammed Kafarne, 23, and Qassem Al-Shinbari, 19, were killed in the shelling.

He noted that four children were among the seven wounded in the attack carried out by an IOF warplane and tanks at an area east of Beit Hanun.

Medical sources in Beit Hanun hospital said that nails were extracted from the bodies of the casualties.

IOF troops kill Palestinian in Salfit, two in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- An elderly Palestinian, along with two foreign activists and a journalist were left injured during an attack by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) Saturday on a weekly anti-settlement march in the town of Beit Ummar, north of the occupied city of Al-Khalil.

The clash broke out in the Dhahr region near the town of Beit Ummar between IOF troops and dozens of activists who were demonstrating against the Israeli decision to confiscate 16 dunums of land and annex it to an Israeli settlement.

Four wounded in northern Al-Khalil during clashes with Israeli troops


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Six civilians including a child and foreign activists were hurt on Saturday when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violently dispersed a peaceful demonstration in Irak Burin village, Nablus district.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers fired a big number of gas bombs at the demonstrators causing breathing problems for many of them while a young man was directly hit with a gas canister.

They said that the soldiers savagely beat up the 13-year-old child Baha'a Qadus, adding that he was near the scene of the confrontation and did not take part in it.

The IOF command declared the village a closed military zone and blocked traffic in and out of it, which is the usual weekly practice, to prevent foreign activists and reporters from entering the village and covering the peaceful march organized each Saturday against IOF confiscation of village land.

Child, foreign activists hurt in IOF quelling of peaceful march


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) manning the King Hussein Bridge crossing point with Jordan detained a Palestinian student on returning from the Ukraine where he was studying medicine.

Eyewitnesses said that Baha'a Jaradat was taken into custody by an intelligence force as soon as he handed his passport.

Jaradat had concluded his medicine schooling for five years in the Ukraine and was returning to his hometown of Sa'ir.

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers detained eight Palestinian civilians in Al-Khalil and Tobas districts after storming their homes.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...eqhJuTnHiRJXqRJ+gqL0idJQ5FL6bRlv0nANN8hX2WD0=


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used tear gas, rubber-coated bullets, and sound bombs to disperse peaceful anti wall demonstrations in central and southern West Bank areas on Friday.

A 23-year-old British activist was injured when a gas bomb hit her leg while dozens of other activists suffered breathing difficulties in Nabi Saleh village, Ramallah district.

Another foreign activist and a Palestinian were hurt and many were treated for the effects of tear gas inhalation in Bilin and Nilin villages, west of Ramallah.

IOF troops used force to break other similar marches in Ma'sara and Ertas villages in Bethlehem district on Friday.

Participants in those rallies raised Palestinian flags and photos of martyrs while chanting anti-occupation slogans and others calling for boycotting Israeli goods. They also denounced assaults on Jerusalemite homes, and demanded halting deportation policy, ending siege on Gaza, and releasing all Palestinian detainees.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...c54vuS6DamLLeOXy2I3h0IDiq+PZLypbWG0DK71TuDHI=


----------



## georgephillip

"It is not our right or responsibility to lecture the Palestinian leadership on what they should do. That is up to the Palestinians to decide.

"But it is very definitely our responsibility to focus attention on what we should be doing. Of prime importance is to educate and organize the American pubic and to develop popular forces that can overcome the dominant propaganda images that sustain the US policies that have been undermining Palestinian rights."

Exclusive IOA Interview with Noam Chomsky

Possibly the observation/sniper towers in occupied Palestine are where those dominant propaganda images can be most easily re-framed.

If it can be proven the young Israeli conscripts manning those towers routinely fire bullets or rockets at children and families because they've been conditioned to believe Arabs are less than human, mass support for Israel will whither and die in the US just as it did for Jim Crow.


----------



## hipeter924

georgephillip said:


> "It is not our right or responsibility to lecture the Palestinian leadership on what they should do. That is up to the Palestinians to decide.
> 
> "But it is very definitely our responsibility to focus attention on what we should be doing. Of prime importance is to educate and organize the American pubic and to develop popular forces that can overcome the dominant propaganda images that sustain the US policies that have been undermining Palestinian rights."
> 
> Exclusive IOA Interview with Noam Chomsky
> 
> Possibly the observation/sniper towers in occupied Palestine are where those dominant propaganda images can be most easily re-framed.
> 
> If it can be proven the young Israeli conscripts manning those towers routinely fire bullets or rockets at children and families because they've been conditioned to believe Arabs are less than human, mass support for Israel will whither and die in the US just as it did for Jim Crow.


The leftist freak speaks up again. One of those left wing libertarians, which believe as much in liberty as communists and collectivists, but in how he lives he is a fraud. 

*Noam Chomsky, Closet Capitalist*

               by Peter Schweizer
           Chomsky talks an anti-capitalist game, but what does he practice? Market economics at their most profitable. By *Peter Schweizer*.




 One of the most persistent themes in Noam  Chomsky&#8217;s work has been class warfare. He has frequently lashed out  against the &#8220;massive use of tax havens to shift the burden to the  general population and away from the rich&#8221; and criticized the concentration of wealth in &#8220;trusts&#8221; by the wealthiest 1 percent. The  American tax code is rigged with &#8220;complicated devices for ensuring that  the poor&#8212;like 80 percent of the population&#8212;pay off the rich.&#8221;
*But trusts can&#8217;t be all bad. After all, Chomsky,  with a net worth north of $2,000,000, decided to create one for  himself. A few years back he went to Boston&#8217;s venerable white-shoe law  firm, Palmer and Dodge, and, with the help of a tax attorney  specializing in &#8220;income-tax planning,&#8221; set up an irrevocable trust to protect his assets from Uncle Sam. He named his tax attorney (every socialist radical needs one!) and a daughter as trustees.* To the Diane Chomsky Irrevocable Trust (named for another daughter) he has assigned the copyright of several of his books, including multiple international editions.
 Chomsky favors the estate tax and massive income redistribution&#8212;just not the redistribution of his income. No reason to let radical politics get in the way of sound estate planning.
*When I challenged Chomsky about his trust, he  suddenly started to sound very bourgeois: &#8220;I don&#8217;t apologize for putting  aside money for my children and grandchildren,&#8221; he wrote in one e-mail.  Chomsky offered no explanation for why he condemns others who are  equally proud of their provision for their children and who try to  protect their assets from Uncle Sam. Although he did say that the tax  shelter is okay because he and his family are &#8220;trying to help suffering  people.&#8221;*
*Indeed, Chomsky is rich precisely because he has  been such an enormously successful capitalist. Despite the anti-profit  rhetoric, like any other corporate capitalist he has turned himself into  a brand name. As John Lloyd puts it, writing critically in the lefty New Statesman,  Chomsky is among those &#8220;open to being &#8216;commodified&#8217;&#8212;that is, to being  simply one of the many wares of a capitalist media market place, in a  way that the badly paid and overworked writers and journalists for the  revolutionary parties could rarely be.&#8221;*
 Chomsky&#8217;s business works something like this. He  gives speeches on college campuses around the country at $12,000 a pop,  often dozens of times a year.
*Can&#8217;t go and hear him in person? No problem: you  can go online and download clips from earlier speeches&#8212;for a fee. You  can hear Chomsky talk for one minute about &#8220;Property Rights&#8221;; it will  cost you 79 cents. You can also buy a CD with clips from previous  speeches for $12.99.*
 But books are Chomsky&#8217;s mainstay, and on the  international market he has become a publishing phenomenon. The Chomsky  brand means instant sales. As publicist Dana O&#8217;Hare of Pluto Press  explains: &#8220;All we have to do is put Chomsky&#8217;s name on a book and it  sells out immediately!&#8221;
 Putting his name on a book should not be  confused with writing a book because his most recent volumes are mainly  transcriptions of speeches, or interviews that he has conducted over the years, put between covers and sold to the general public. You might call it multi-level marketing for radicals. Chomsky has admitted as much: &#8220;If you look at the things I write&#8212;articles for Z Magazine, or books for South End Press, or whatever&#8212;they are mostly based on talks and meetings and that kind of thing. But I&#8217;m kind of a parasite. I mean, I&#8217;m living off the activism of others. I&#8217;m happy to do it.&#8221;
*Chomsky&#8217;s marketing efforts shortly after September 11 give new meaning to the term war profiteer. In the days after the tragedy, he raised his speaking fee from $9,000 to $12,000 because he was suddenly in greater demand.
 He also cashed in by producing another instant book. Seven Stories Press, a small publisher, pulled together interviews conducted via e-mail that Chomsky gave in the three weeks following the attack on the Twin Towers and rushed the book to press. His controversial views were hot, particularly overseas. By early December 2001, the pushlisher had sold the foreign rights in 19  different languages. The book made the best-seller list in the United  States, Canada, Germany, India, Italy, Japan, and New Zealand. It is safe to assume that he netted hundreds of thousands of dollars from this book alone.*
 Over the years, Chomsky has been particularly  critical of private property rights, which he considers simply a tool of  the rich, of no benefit to ordinary people.  &#8220;When property rights are granted to power and privilege, it can be  expected to be harmful to most,&#8221; Chomsky wrote on a discussion board for  the Washington Post. Intellectual  property rights are equally despicable. According to Chomsky, for  example, drug companies who have spent hundreds of millions of dollars  developing drugs shouldn&#8217;t have ownership rights to patents.  Intellectual property rights, he argues, &#8220;have to do with  protectionism.&#8221;
 Protectionism is a bad thing&#8212;especially when it  relates to other people. *But when it comes to Chomsky&#8217;s own published  work, this advocate of open intellectual property suddenly becomes very  selfish. It would not be advisable to download the audio from one of his  speeches without paying the fee, warns his record company, Alternative  Tentacles.* (Did Andrei Sakharov have a licensing agreement with a record  company?) And when it comes to his articles, you&#8217;d better keep your  hands off. Go to the official Noam Chomsky website (www.chomsky.info)  and the warning is clear: &#8220;Material on this site is copyrighted by Noam  Chomsky and/or Noam Chomsky and his collaborators. No material on this  site may be reprinted or posted on other web sites without written  permission.&#8221; However, the website does give you the opportunity to  &#8220;sublicense&#8221; the material if you are interested.
 Radicals used to think of their ideas as weapons; Chomsky sees them as a licensing opportunity.
 Chomsky has even gone the extra mile to protect  the copyright to some of his material by transferring ownership to his  children. Profits from those works will thus be taxed at his children&#8217;s  lower rate. He also extends the length of time that the family is able to hold onto the copyright and protect his intellectual assets.
*In October 2002, radicals gathered in  Philadelphia for a benefit entitled &#8220;Noam Chomsky: Media and Democracy.&#8221;  Sponsored by the Greater Philadelphia Democratic Left, for a fee of $15  you could attend the speech and hear the great man ruminate on the  evils of capitalism. For another $35, you could attend a post-talk  reception and he would speak directly with you.
 During the speech, Chomsky told the assembled  crowd, &#8220;A democracy requires a free, independent, and inquiring media.&#8221;  After the speech, Deborah Bolling, a writer for the lefty Philadelphia City Paper, tried  to get an interview with Chomsky. She was turned away. To talk to  Chomsky, she was told, this &#8220;free, independent, and inquiring&#8221; reporter  needed to pay $35 to get into the private reception.*
 Corporate America is one of Chomsky&#8217;s demons. It&#8217;s hard to find anything positive he might say about American business. He paints an ominous vision  of America suffering under the &#8220;unaccountable and deadly rule of  corporations.&#8221; He has called corporations &#8220;private tyrannies&#8221; and  declared that they are &#8220;just as totalitarian as Bolshevism and fascism.&#8221;  Capitalism, in his words, is a &#8220;grotesque catastrophe.&#8221;
 But a funny thing happened on the way to the retirement portfolio.
*Chomsky, for all of his moral dudgeon against  American corporations, finds that they make a pretty good investment.  *When he made investment decisions for his retirement plan at MIT, he  chose not to go with a money market fund or even a government bond fund.  Instead, he threw the money into blue chips and invested in the  TIAA-CREF stock fund. *A look at the stock fund portfolio quickly reveals  that it invests in all sorts of businesses that Chomsky says he finds  abhorrent: oil companies, military contractors, pharmaceuticals, you  name it.*
 When I asked Chomsky about his investment  portfolio he reverted to a &#8220;what else can I do?&#8221; defense: &#8220;Should I live  in a cabin in Montana?&#8221; he asked. It was a clever rhetorical dodge.  Chomsky was declaring that there is simply no way to avoid getting  involved in the stock market short of complete withdrawal from the capitalist system. He certainly knows better. There  are many alternative funds these days that allow you to invest your  money in &#8220;green&#8221; or &#8220;socially responsible&#8221; enterprises. They just don&#8217;t  yield the maximum available return.
Peter  Schweizer is a research fellow at the Hoover Institution. He has served  as a consultant to NBC News and as a member of the Ultra Terrorism Study  Group at the U.S. Government's Sandia National Laboratory. He and his  wife, Rochelle Schweizer, wrote _The Bushes: Profile of a Dynasty_, which the _New York Times_ called "the best" of the books on the Bush family. His other books include _Do as I Say (Not as I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy_ and _Reagan's War: The Epic Story of His Forty-Year Struggle and Final Triumph over Communism_.


This  essay is adapted from the author&#8217;s new book Do As I Say (Not As I Do):  Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy (Doubleday, 2005). Available from the  Hoover Press is The Fall of the Berlin Wall, edited by Peter Schweizer.  To order, call 800.935.2882 or visit www.hooverpress.org.


http://www.hoover.org/publications/hoover-digest/article/6222


----------



## georgephillip

Would be ten or a hundred times as much if he had followed the corporate herd to the Hoover Foundation.

Millions of people around the planet are willing to pay for Chomsky's insights because he applies the moral principle of universality to the crimes committed by the US and Israel.

If Arab sniper towers and cluster bombs supplied by Russia were killing Jewish children in Tel Aviv and West Jerusalem, Noam's condemnations wouldn't be affected by the amount of his speaker's fee or his grand-children's inheritance.

Unlike the corporate handmaidens at Hoover, killing children for money is an universal evil for Chomsky.

When correspondent Amira Hass interviewed an IDF sniper on the policy of killing of Arab "children" and discovered only Arabs under the age of 12 qualified, Chomsky wouldn't let the color of the sniper's flag factor into his response to the murders.

That's why he's earned his millions.
Not because of capitalism.
In spite of it.

Not something they will ever figure out at the Hoover Club.


----------



## hipeter924

georgephillip said:


> Would be ten or a hundred times as much if he had followed the corporate herd to the Hoover Foundation.
> 
> Millions of people around the planet are willing to pay for Chomsky's insights because he applies the moral principle of universality to the crimes committed by the US and Israel.
> 
> If Arab sniper towers and cluster bombs supplied by Russia were killing Jewish children in Tel Aviv and West Jerusalem, Noam's condemnations wouldn't be affected by the amount of his speaker's fee or his grand-children's inheritance.
> 
> Unlike the corporate handmaidens at Hoover, killing children for money is an universal evil for Chomsky.
> 
> When correspondent Amira Hass interviewed an IDF sniper on the policy of killing of Arab "children" and discovered only Arabs under the age of 12 qualified, Chomsky wouldn't let the color of the sniper's flag factor into his response to the murders.
> 
> That's why he's earned his millions.
> Not because of capitalism.
> In spite of it.
> 
> Not something they will ever figure out at the Hoover Club.


All commies think themselves morally superior, just don't forget your communist friends purged 15-20 million people in Russia.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000



Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000?

Do you call that rich?


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000?
> 
> Do you call that rich?
Click to expand...

Yes, for a hypocrite.


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000?
> 
> Do you call that rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, for a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


How many millionaires are there in the US? Millions? It is not that much money anymore.

And besides, he worked harder for that money than many who have much more.


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky, with a net worth north of $2,000,000?
> 
> Do you call that rich?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many millionaires are there in the US? Millions? It is not that much money anymore.
> 
> *And besides, he worked harder for that money than many who have much more*.
Click to expand...

Right....if you say so. 

But that isn't the point, its that he accuses everyone being evil for hoarding money yet excuses himself from hoarding money. Very you know...hypocritical. 

Then he speaks against war while investing in companies that make weapons, giving them the capital to make more weapons. When you profit off war you are not a pacifist, you are a war profiteer which is even worse than a militarist as you don't just support war, you help fund it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many millionaires are there in the US? Millions? It is not that much money anymore.
> 
> *And besides, he worked harder for that money than many who have much more*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right....if you say so.
> 
> But that isn't the point, its that he accuses everyone being evil for hoarding money yet excuses himself from hoarding money. Very you know...hypocritical.
> 
> Then he speaks against war while investing in companies that make weapons, giving them the capital to make more weapons. When you profit off war you are not a pacifist, you are a war profiteer which is even worse than a militarist as you don't just support war, you help fund it.
Click to expand...


OK, you have a point. But we are still not talking about that much money.

The problem some people have with "capitalism" is not that people can go out and make their living. It is that some get millions every year and produce nothing to justify their income. They just get money from those who do produce.

There are those who work hard and produce and make a good living. God bless them, that is the American way. It is those who just suck off the production of other who are the downfall of our economy. They are the ones who give capitalism a bad name.


----------



## georgephillip

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many millionaires are there in the US? Millions? It is not that much money anymore.
> 
> *And besides, he worked harder for that money than many who have much more*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right....if you say so.
> 
> But that isn't the point, its that he accuses everyone being evil for hoarding money yet excuses himself from hoarding money. Very you know...hypocritical.
> 
> Then he speaks against war while investing in companies that make weapons, giving them the capital to make more weapons. When you profit off war you are not a pacifist, you are a war profiteer which is even worse than a militarist as you don't just support war, you help fund it.
Click to expand...

The richest 10,000 Americans (top 0.01%) have a median annual income of $50,000,000 with "...$350,000,000 in assets and, since 1978, that is an increase of 550%..."

Phil's StockWorld

The (really) richest 400 Americans "earn" on average $350,000,000 every year.

Noam would have hit the $2,000,000 net worth mark before he hit thirty if he had been willing to sacrifice his morality for thirty pieces of Hoover silver.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many millionaires are there in the US? Millions? It is not that much money anymore.
> 
> *And besides, he worked harder for that money than many who have much more*.
> 
> 
> 
> Right....if you say so.
> 
> But that isn't the point, its that he accuses everyone being evil for hoarding money yet excuses himself from hoarding money. Very you know...hypocritical.
> 
> Then he speaks against war while investing in companies that make weapons, giving them the capital to make more weapons. When you profit off war you are not a pacifist, you are a war profiteer which is even worse than a militarist as you don't just support war, you help fund it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The richest 10,000 Americans (top 0.01%) have a median annual income of $50,000,000 with "...$350,000,000 in assets and, since 1978, that is an increase of 550%..."
> 
> Phil's StockWorld
> 
> The (really) richest 400 Americans "earn" on average $350,000,000 every year.
> 
> Noam would have hit the $2,000,000 net worth mark before he hit thirty if he had been willing to sacrifice his morality for thirty pieces of Hoover silver.
Click to expand...


Those 400 get $140B every year. What do they produce to justify that? It is like a tax on those who do produce. You know what they say about taxes. If you tax something, you get less of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) continued their escalation of military attacks on the Gaza Strip and launched two air raids on southern Gaza at dawn Sunday.

They added that the warplanes targeted agriculture lands east of Khan Younis slightly wounding a citizen who was passing by.

In northern Gaza a Palestinian worker was injured when IOF troops fired at him east of Beit Hanun on Sunday morning.

Medical sources told the PIC that the soldiers fired at the young man while collecting scrap metal, adding that he was hit with a bullet in his right leg.

IOF raids, shooting injures two Palestinians


----------



## georgephillip

hipeter924 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be ten or a hundred times as much if he had followed the corporate herd to the Hoover Foundation.
> 
> Millions of people around the planet are willing to pay for Chomsky's insights because he applies the moral principle of universality to the crimes committed by the US and Israel.
> 
> If Arab sniper towers and cluster bombs supplied by Russia were killing Jewish children in Tel Aviv and West Jerusalem, Noam's condemnations wouldn't be affected by the amount of his speaker's fee or his grand-children's inheritance.
> 
> Unlike the corporate handmaidens at Hoover, killing children for money is an universal evil for Chomsky.
> 
> When correspondent Amira Hass interviewed an IDF sniper on the policy of killing of Arab "children" and discovered only Arabs under the age of 12 qualified, Chomsky wouldn't let the color of the sniper's flag factor into his response to the murders.
> 
> That's why he's earned his millions.
> Not because of capitalism.
> In spite of it.
> 
> Not something they will ever figure out at the Hoover Club.
> 
> 
> 
> All commies think themselves morally superior, just don't forget your communist friends purged 15-20 million people in Russia.
Click to expand...

If a lifelong commitment to authoritarianism is a prerequisite for someone being labeled a communist, I don't see how Noam qualifies?

He consistently applies to same moral standards to all political actors. Hitler, Stalin, Sharon, Saudi royals, Clinton, Bush, Obama, are all war criminals by his standard.

One war criminal Chomsky reserves special contempt for is Ronald Reagan, which is probably why the Gipper's authoritarians at Hoover try to undercut his criticisms.

The big fight on this planet is class based.
Chomsky gets it.
You don't.
Yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be ten or a hundred times as much if he had followed the corporate herd to the Hoover Foundation.
> 
> Millions of people around the planet are willing to pay for Chomsky's insights because he applies the moral principle of universality to the crimes committed by the US and Israel.
> 
> If Arab sniper towers and cluster bombs supplied by Russia were killing Jewish children in Tel Aviv and West Jerusalem, Noam's condemnations wouldn't be affected by the amount of his speaker's fee or his grand-children's inheritance.
> 
> Unlike the corporate handmaidens at Hoover, killing children for money is an universal evil for Chomsky.
> 
> When correspondent Amira Hass interviewed an IDF sniper on the policy of killing of Arab "children" and discovered only Arabs under the age of 12 qualified, Chomsky wouldn't let the color of the sniper's flag factor into his response to the murders.
> 
> That's why he's earned his millions.
> Not because of capitalism.
> In spite of it.
> 
> Not something they will ever figure out at the Hoover Club.
> 
> 
> 
> All commies think themselves morally superior, just don't forget your communist friends purged 15-20 million people in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a lifelong commitment to authoritarianism is a prerequisite for someone being labeled a communist, I don't see how Noam qualifies?
> 
> He consistently applies to same moral standards to all political actors. Hitler, Stalin, Sharon, Saudi royals, Clinton, Bush, Obama, are all war criminals by his standard.
> 
> One war criminal Chomsky reserves special contempt for is Ronald Reagan, which is probably why the Gipper's authoritarians at Hoover try to undercut his criticisms.
> 
> The big fight on this planet is class based.
> Chomsky gets it.
> You don't.
> Yet.
Click to expand...


George Carlin got it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q]YouTube - George Carlin ~ The American Dream[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

George helped me "get it" six decades ago.

When I came out of high school in 1965, I was ready to volunteer for Vietnam.
As it turned out I got out of that mistake with a medical discharge from the USAF.
It was George, and Mort Sahl and Lenny Bruce among others who helped change my mind.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers under military protection demolished the agricultural land of Al-Jaber family in Al-Baq'ah area, east of Al-Khalil city.

Palestinian local sources said that the bulldozers destroyed more than 50 dunums of land planted with vegetables belonging to the citizen Jaber in addition to the irrigation network.

The sources added that the Israeli troops who escorted the excavators physically assaulted the land owner along with his wife, son, and brother-in-law as they were trying to defend their property.

The troops kidnapped the son and the brother-in-law and took them to an unknown destination, according to the sources.

In another incident, six Palestinians including two children were moderately wounded on Sunday when an Israeli armored vehicle rammed the car they were traveling in near Al-Ramadin area, south of Al-Khalil.

Eyewitnesses said that the six Palestinian passengers were on their way to Al-Ramadin area when all of a sudden, an Israeli police car reinforced with two other armored vehicles chased and surrounded their car.

They added that one of the armored vehicles deliberately hit the civilian car making it rolling over.

Medical sources at the Ahli hospital in Al-Khalil said that all the wounded civilians, including a mother with her two children, were admitted to the hospital.

Israeli bulldozers raze vast area of agricultural land in Al-Khalil


----------



## P F Tinmore

NAZARETH, (PIC)-- Hundreds of olive trees belonging to Palestinians in the Zulfa and Mosheirefa regions in 1948-occupied Rouha area were uprooted by staff from the so-called Israeli land administration (ILA), accompanied by police and military forces.

The land has belonged to our family for more than 45 years, the lands owner, Mohammed Abdel-Raouf Jabareen, said. We were surprised by the military and police forces raid on the land to escort the ILA employees to uproot the olive trees, and we fear that this signals confiscation of more Arab lands in the region.

ILA uproots hundreds of olive trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) at dawn Tuesday assaulted young men in Arub refugee camp in Al-Khalil who were confronting the IOF attacks on their camp.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers rounded up two Palestinians in Al-Khalil district including one near the Ibrahimi Mosque in the city and another in Kharas village, west of Al-Khalil, and confiscated his tractor.

The Israeli radio said that IOF soldiers rounded up eight Palestinians in the West Bank districts of Al-Khalil, Bethlehem, Nablus, and Ramallah at dawn Tuesday.

An IOF unit arrested three boys in Bilin village, Ramallah district, for approaching the racist, separation wall on Monday afternoon, local sources said, adding that the children were 13 and 14 years old.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...tp9GrZW++1sMaU17Dw5WCuPckNzj8oTXCf0W6K4h2pvE=


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- A large force of Israeli police raided Tuesday several villages in Negev, south of Israel, amid a demolition operation targeting dozens of homes in the villages. 

During Tuesdays demolition in Qasr al-Sirr, Israeli policemen assaulted a physically disabled homeowner after an attempt by him to thwart the demolition operation on his home. He was ambulanced to the Soroka hospital for treatment after receiving serious wounds.

Israeli army raids villages in Negev, demolishes dozens of homes


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained nine Palestinians in the Walaja village, west of Bethlehem, on Wednesday.

Local sources said that the IOF troops quelled a peaceful march against the ceaseless policy of uprooting the village's trees and damaging its land to complete construction of the racist, separation wall.

They said that the soldiers severely beat up three citizens and arrested nine others including a man and his son.

IOF soldiers quell protest march beat up, detain Palestinians


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained nine Palestinians in the Walaja village, west of Bethlehem, on Wednesday.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops quelled a peaceful march against the ceaseless policy of uprooting the village's trees and damaging its land to complete construction of the racist, separation wall.
> 
> They said that the soldiers severely beat up three citizens and arrested nine others including a man and his son.
> 
> IOF soldiers quell protest march beat up, detain Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

QALQILIA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces demolished five Palestinian shops in Ezbet Al-Tayeb to the east of Qalqilia district on Friday without giving any reason for the act.

Eyewitnesses said that the soldiers leveled the shops without allowing their owners to take out their merchandise.

IOF troops demolish five Palestinian shops


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvD-2BsPAQU]YouTube - Live Video of Ethnic cleansing in the Israeli?? Negev[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Sunday morning the Farisiya area of the Jordan Valley and handed out demolition notices against structures in the area, eyewitnesses said.

The village had already been victimized with three extensive demolition operations in less than a month.

Witnesses said that the homes belonged to the Daraghema and Makhamara families, despite the fact they are registered homeowners in the village.

IOF gives Farisiya residents 24 hours to evacuate ahead of demolition


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up at dawn Monday four Palestinians in various West Bank areas as a Palestinian society revealed that the IOF detained 300 Jerusalemite children recently.

It noted that the arrests are mostly made at a late hour and target children for allegedly throwing stones at settlers while trying to seize control of Arab homes in Silwan, adding that the campaign targets scaring those children and raising concern and anxiety of their relatives.

The society said that almost all children in Silwan in the age category 10 to 14 were detained over suspicion of throwing stones at the settlers.

The Israeli occupation usually releases those children two days after their detention on bail, the society said, noting that the international law prohibits detaining children less than 12 years old while older children should be only detained in daylight in the company of either of their parents.

IOF rounds up 4 West Bankers, 300 Jerusalemite children


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was injured on Saturday when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) aboard a gunboat off the coast of northern Gaza fired at him, medical sources reported.

Dr. Muawiya Hasanein, the director of the health ministry's ambulance and emergency department, told the PIC reporter that the IOF troops fired at fishing boats off Sudaniya area moderately wounding one of the fishermen.

IOF wounds Palestinian fisherman, quells peaceful march


----------



## P F Tinmore

A local friend alerted CPT (Christian Peacemaker Teams) at 2:45 p.m. that the shopkeeper had received a warning that the military would close his shops, and he had half an hour to remove all his merchandise. After arriving at the site, CPTers alerted other internationals, partner organizations and media to come. A crowd of about 75 people assembled in front of the stores. As they waited, Palestinians removed and hid two of the shop doors.

A little after 4:00 p.m., 30 soldiers and three policemen arrived and pushed their way into the shops where internationals and Palestinians were waiting. The soldiers pulled the civilians out of the shops, scattered much of the merchandise, and dragged a Palestinian behind the gate. Red Crescent of the International Red Cross came shortly thereafter and examined the Palestinian man who had been injured while being dragged. They determined he had a brain concussion and advised the police that he needed hospitalization. The police replied they would take the Palestinian man to the jail, question him and then decide if he needed hospitalization.

Declaring the area from the military base to the stores a closed military zone, the soldiers formed two lines and progressively forced the crowd away from the stores being closed. Other soldiers retrieved the two hidden doors and welded shut the three shops. An Israeli policeman pushed the shopkeepers large cart of merchandise into one of the stores before the doors were welded shut. One of the CPTers urged the policeman to bring the cart out of the shop or allow her to retrieve it for the shopkeeper, but the policeman refused. One British man and four Palestinians were arrested.

Hebron: Israeli Military and Policemen Shut Three Palestinian Shops - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Violent clashes broke out early Monday morning between Palestinian residents of several Silwan neighborhoods and Israeli troops amid an extensive campaign of raids against Palestinian homes in search of wanted people to arrest them.

Two, a brother and his sister, were arrested along with a 68-year-old man and two brothers while one minor was handed a summons to appear at the police investigation department with his father in West Jerusalem.

Three other Palestinians were escorted in blindfolds and cuffs by Israeli police to investigation centers after an Israeli campaign of searches and arrests in south Nablus, northern Al-Khalil, and Bethlehem village on Monday.

Clashes erupt in Silwan during Israeli arrest raid


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday stormed an area near Duma village, south of Nablus, and delivered evacuation notices to six Bedouin families, local sources reported.

They added that the soldiers told the Bedouins that they have to evacuate their homes within two days, threatening to demolish their homes.

IOF troops served similar notices to tens of Bedouins near occupied Jerusalem, sources said, adding that around 600 families would be affected by the decision.

Settlers fire at teenage Palestinian farmers


----------



## Godboy

The murderous Palis culture it to blame.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli artillery bombed on Sunday morning agricultural lands east and north of the Gaza Strip forcing dozens of farmers to abandon their lands.

The Israeli occupation forces also opened fire at Palestinian farmers east of Al-Shuhada cemetery, north of Jabaliya town, forcing them to leave.

Israeli artillery bombs east and north of Gaza


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government, the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.



No one but deluded supporters of Zionazism believe this. They have always, and continue on a daily basis to attack and murder innocent civilians.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

P F Tinmore said:


> A local friend alerted CPT (Christian Peacemaker Teams) at 2:45 p.m. that the shopkeeper had received a warning that the military would close his shops, and he had half an hour to remove all his merchandise. After arriving at the site, CPTers alerted other internationals, partner organizations and media to come. A crowd of about 75 people assembled in front of the stores. As they waited, Palestinians removed and hid two of the shop doors.
> 
> A little after 4:00 p.m., 30 soldiers and three policemen arrived and pushed their way into the shops where internationals and Palestinians were waiting. The soldiers pulled the civilians out of the shops, scattered much of the merchandise, and dragged a Palestinian behind the gate. Red Crescent of the International Red Cross came shortly thereafter and examined the Palestinian man who had been injured while being dragged. They determined he had a brain concussion and advised the police that he needed hospitalization. The police replied they would take the Palestinian man to the jail, question him and then decide if he needed hospitalization.
> 
> Declaring the area from the military base to the stores a closed military zone, the soldiers formed two lines and progressively forced the crowd away from the stores being closed. Other soldiers retrieved the two hidden doors and welded shut the three shops. An Israeli policeman pushed the shopkeepers large cart of merchandise into one of the stores before the doors were welded shut. One of the CPTers urged the policeman to bring the cart out of the shop or allow her to retrieve it for the shopkeeper, but the policeman refused. One British man and four Palestinians were arrested.
> 
> Hebron: Israeli Military and Policemen Shut Three Palestinian Shops - International Middle East Media Center



Were the Nazis this bad to the Jews, really its hard to believe an army could behave with such hatred and violence towards innocent people.


----------



## Kalam

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Were the Nazis this bad to the Jews


Infinitely worse. Apart from Gaza being a ghetto of sorts, the two situations can hardly be compared. Of course, that doesn't excuse the Zionists' routine slaughter of innocents.


----------



## hipeter924

Kalam said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis this bad to the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Infinitely worse. Apart from Gaza being a ghetto of sorts, the two situations can hardly be compared. Of course, that doesn't excuse the Zionists' routine slaughter of innocents.
Click to expand...

Hamas and the Nazi's are just as bad, and Extreme Orthodox Jews are getting there. I have a solution, build a Colosseum there and let them fight to the death:


----------



## Kalam

hipeter924 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis this bad to the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Infinitely worse. Apart from Gaza being a ghetto of sorts, the two situations can hardly be compared. Of course, that doesn't excuse the Zionists' routine slaughter of innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas and the Nazi's are just as bad, and Extreme Orthodox Jews are getting there.
Click to expand...

Wrong on both counts. Know your history.


----------



## Jos

> The Israeli army has admitted that three Palestinian men it killed in Gaza on Sunday were civilians, and not terrorists, as previously claimed.
> 
> Brig Gen Ayal Eisenberg said one of the men had picked up a grenade launcher abandoned in a field, and Israeli troops mistakenly opened fire, thinking they were about to come under attack.
> 
> Among those killed were a *91-year-old* farm worker and his grandson, aged 17
> 
> *Trigger-happy attitude'*
> 
> Separately, a report published by an Israeli human rights group found that Israeli soldiers who kill Palestinians were rarely punished.
> 
> The B'Tselem report released on Tuesday said that the military investigated only 22 of 148 cases submitted by the group.
> 
> No criminal charges were brought in any of the cases, which involved the killing of 288 Palestinian civilians between 2006 and 2009, it said.
> 
> "This policy permits soldiers and officers to act in violation of the law, encourages a trigger-happy attitude and shows a flagrant disregard for human life," the report said.
> 
> 
> One Thai farm worker in Israel has been killed by rocket fire from Gaza in the past 18 months, while scores of Palestinians in Gaza have been killed over the same period..


BBC News - Israeli army admits three killed Gazans were civilians
Plant a weapon, when someone picks it up shoot them all


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli municipal authorities razed four Palestinian homes on Wednesday in the Negev villages of Fara'a, Tel Arad, Bani Yacaba and Al-Sayyad, local sources reported.

They noted that large numbers of policemen and special security men escorted the municipal teams and blocked entry into the targeted homes before leveling them.

The bulldozers turned those homes into rubble rendering the women and children homeless in the open, the sources said.

Israeli authorities demolish four Palestinian homes in Negev


----------



## hipeter924

Jos said:


> The Israeli army has admitted that three Palestinian men it killed in Gaza on Sunday were civilians, and not terrorists, as previously claimed.
> 
> Brig Gen Ayal Eisenberg said one of the men had picked up a grenade launcher abandoned in a field, and Israeli troops mistakenly opened fire, thinking they were about to come under attack.
> 
> Among those killed were a *91-year-old* farm worker and his grandson, aged 17
> 
> *Trigger-happy attitude'*
> 
> Separately, a report published by an Israeli human rights group found that Israeli soldiers who kill Palestinians were rarely punished.
> 
> The B'Tselem report released on Tuesday said that the military investigated only 22 of 148 cases submitted by the group.
> 
> No criminal charges were brought in any of the cases, which involved the killing of 288 Palestinian civilians between 2006 and 2009, it said.
> 
> "This policy permits soldiers and officers to act in violation of the law, encourages a trigger-happy attitude and shows a flagrant disregard for human life," the report said.
> 
> 
> One Thai farm worker in Israel has been killed by rocket fire from Gaza in the past 18 months, while scores of Palestinians in Gaza have been killed over the same period..
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Israeli army admits three killed Gazans were civilians
> Plant a weapon, when someone picks it up shoot them all
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli air raids at dawn Thursday blasted a soap factory in Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, and deserted land causing severe material damage to the factory.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that an Israeli F-16 fired a missile at the soap and detergents factory owned by Ayman Darwish to the northwest of Khan Younis causing material damage but no casualties were reported.

Meanwhile, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) reinforced their presence along the borders with Gaza in the wake of the military escalation against the Strip over the past few days that killed four Palestinians since Sunday including a 91-year-old shepherd.

Israeli air raid destroys soap factory in southern Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A research unit under the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights released a report Saturday revealing new details in the death of Hazem Adel Abu al-Dhaiat, 22, from Old City, Jerusalem.

The Israeli policeman who shot the victim deliberately fired at him while he was on the ground with his hands cuffed behind his back, the report reads, a breakthrough which undermines the policemans claim that he fired by mistake.

Report reveals Israeli policeman killed Palestinian in Tel Aviv intentionally


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian citizen was wounded on Sunday morning when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him north of Beit Lahia, north of the Gaza Strip.

Adham Abu Salmiya, a spokesman for the military medical services, told the PIC that Nader Ghaban, 23, was working in collecting debris of destroyed buildings when the IOF soldiers shot and wounded him.

Palestinian worker wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian citizen was wounded on Sunday morning when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him north of Beit Lahia, north of the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, a spokesman for the military medical services, told the PIC that Nader Ghaban, 23, was working in collecting debris of destroyed buildings when the IOF soldiers shot and wounded him.
> 
> Palestinian worker wounded in IOF shooting


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saeky9I5T9c&feature=related]YouTube - Before you boycott Israel![/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks.

International banking sanctions will end Israel's occupation of Palestine faster and more efficiently than trade sanctions or product boycotts.

"Israel has long experience in sanctions-busting since the 1948 Arab boycotts. Apartheid South Africa was also well experienced in sanctions-busting -- breaking oil embargoes was almost a 'national sport.' Trade sanctions are invariably full of loopholes.

The Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), which is based in Belgium, links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries.

Denying Israel access to SWIFT would greatly accelerate the demise of the Jewish State's illegal occupation of Palestine.

"Without SWIFT, Israel's access to the international banking system would be crippled. Banking is the lifeblood of any economy. 

'*Without payment for imports or exports, the Israeli economy would quickly collapse*. 

"The matter has gained additional urgency with the bill now before the Knesset, Israel's parliament, to penalize any person who promotes the imposition of boycotts against Israel. 

"Another important political factor is that SWIFT is not only outside American jurisdiction, it is also beyond the reach of Israeli military retaliation."


----------



## P F Tinmore

> "The matter has gained additional urgency with the bill now before the Knesset, Israel's parliament, to penalize any person who promotes the imposition of boycotts against Israel.



Israel would not do this unless it was starting to hurt.

Keep up the good work, BDS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA CITY, Palestinian Territories (AFP)  A Palestinian fisherman was shot dead by the Israeli navy off the blockaded coast of the Gaza Strip on Friday, medics in the enclave said.

"Fisherman Mohammed Bakr died by a bullet by the Israeli navy today in the sea north of the Gaza Strip," said Adham Abu Selmiya, who heads the Palestinian territory's medical services.

Gaza fisherman shot dead by Israeli navy: medics - Yahoo! News


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> International banking sanctions will end Israel's occupation of Palestine faster and more efficiently than trade sanctions or product boycotts.



Georgie boy, open a book.  You make a fool of yourself.  There is no Israeli occupation.  Israel encompasses most of the land once called Palestine.

The West Bank is not sovereign Pallie land and, thus, cannot be occupied.  Furthermore, Pallies are not even signatories to conventions governing occupation.  Further, still, Pallies are in violation of those conventions and of international law in committing acts of terrorism against Israel.

Lastly, the West Bank is sovereign Israeli land under the terms of the Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

If you insist on getting bitch slapped repeatedly by me, I'm happy to oblige, Georgie.


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> The Israeli army has admitted that three Palestinian men it killed in Gaza on Sunday were civilians, and not terrorists, as previously claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho-say, Gaza is in a declared war with Israel.  D'oh.
> 
> Ho-say, Gazans murdered 1,000 Israelis in the alaqsa intifada and wounded 6,000 more.
> 
> You still soliciting sexual favors over the internet?
Click to expand...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Israel encompasses most of the land once called Palestine.



Like cancer.



Marc39 said:


> Lastly, the West Bank is sovereign Israeli land under the terms of the Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.



And as we already discussed  that discredited gang of "imperilaists who had raped the world for centuries 'gave' Palestine to the Zionists without reference to the natives of Palestine."

Your fellow nazi Adolf Hitler would have been proud of their logic


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel encompasses most of the land once called Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like cancer.
Click to expand...


Like one of the most advanced, successful, prosperous countries in the world, with a global leadership role in information technology, biotech, pharma, solar technology, electric transportation technology, medical technology and agriculture.

While, the Arabs and Muslims are still left in the 7th century.



Marc39 said:


> And as we already discussed  that discredited gang of "imperilaists who had raped the world for centuries 'gave' Palestine to the Zionists without reference to the natives of Palestine."



Islamic imperialism invaded Palestine thousands of years after Jews were already living there.

British and French imperialism created Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan.  You wanna close them down, asshole?

You're not too bright.  But, it's fun smacking you down like a little flea.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a Palestinian peaceful march in Beit Ummar village north of Al-Khalil on Saturday that was protesting the IOF decision blocking Palestinian farmers from cultivating their land near the settlement of Karmei Tzur.

The march, organized by the national committee against the wall and settlements, headed to the Palestinian lands where the farmers are not allowed to reach.

Participants in the march hoisted placards protesting the decision and other posters displaying solidarity with Palestinian prisoners and with Silwan suburb in occupied Jerusalem.

The IOF soldiers assaulted the participants with their rifle butts bruising secretary of the national committee Ahmed Abu Hashem, 42, all over his body.

IOF troops quell Palestinian peaceful march


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a Palestinian peaceful march in Beit Ummar village north of Al-Khalil on Saturday that was protesting the IOF decision blocking Palestinian farmers from cultivating their land near the settlement of Karmei Tzur.
> 
> The march, organized by the national committee against the wall and settlements, headed to the Palestinian lands where the farmers are not allowed to reach.
> 
> Participants in the march hoisted placards protesting the decision and other posters displaying solidarity with Palestinian prisoners and with Silwan suburb in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> The IOF soldiers assaulted the participants with their rifle butts bruising secretary of the national committee Ahmed Abu Hashem, 42, all over his body.
> 
> IOF troops quell Palestinian peaceful march



Less time wasted posting nonsense about Israel and more time focused on a career and you might not be such an abject failure.


----------



## georgephillip

You still haven't told us how many Palestinian children you've personally killed.

Why is that?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> You still haven't told us how many Palestinian children you've personally killed.
> 
> Why is that?



Israeli hospitals save the lives of Pallie children...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]

Pallies snuff out the lives of their children... 
"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

How many childrens' lives have you snuffed out?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> How many childrens' lives have you snuffed out?



how many have you, jihadist?
"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many childrens' lives have you snuffed out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many have you, jihadist?
> "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]
Click to expand...


You need some fresh propaganda. You have milked this one to death.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many childrens' lives have you snuffed out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many have you, jihadist?
> "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some fresh propaganda. You have milked this one to death.
Click to expand...


Go to sleep, boy.  You got nothing


----------



## georgephillip

You've got less.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> You've got less.



Oh, snap, Georgie, you killed me with your brilliant quip.  LOL

Everyone must be very proud of their Georgie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian civilian was hit with a bullet in his right thigh on Tuesday when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stationed near Erez crossing fired at him.

Many Palestinians have being either killed or wounded in similar incidents, which became routine practice on the part of the IOF troops deployed around the Gaza Strip borders with 1948 occupied Palestine.

Palestinian citizen wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## Marc39

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B4fFyZ_1sQ]YouTube - Hamas boast of using civilians as human shields[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Like one of the most advanced, successful, prosperous countries in the world, with a global leadership role in information technology, biotech, pharma, solar technology, electric transportation technology, medical technology and agriculture..



Eh, no, like cancer. This is nonsensical Israeli propaganda, they are a mere colony of the US. Israel would collapse if the US withdrew its support, which is coming. 



Marc39 said:


> British and French imperialism created Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan.  You wanna close them down, asshole?.



Nope, they are legitimate countries whose people have not been dispossessed of their land and had their houses demolished to force them off their land to make way for foreign settlers. 



Marc39 said:


> You're not too bright.  But, it's fun smacking you down like a little flea.



True, but your a stoopid shithead Zionazzzzi. Your apartheid racism was defeated in South Africa and it will be defeated in Palestine. Smack that


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Eh, no, like cancer. This is nonsensical Israeli propaganda, they are a mere colony of the US. Israel would collapse if the US withdrew its support, which is coming.



Warren Buffett knows better than you, loser...

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA]YouTube - Warren Buffet in Israel - www.themarker.com[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Nope, they are legitimate countries whose people have not been dispossessed of their land and had their houses demolished to force them off their land to make way for foreign settlers.



You're so uneducated, it's not even funny.

There has never in history been a country of Palestine to have been possessed or dispossessed.  Palestine was never even recognized by Arabs as a legal or political entity throughout history.  Palestine was merely part of Syria. 

The name Palestine isn't even Palestinian: It's Latinized, derived from the Romans who renamed Judea Palestine after the Philistines who were Aegean, not Arab.

Jordan, Syria, Iraq, and Lebanon all dispossessed the Palestinians when their tin pot countries were created, dopey.  Palestine was southern Syria prior to Syrian statehood.   Palestinians in Lebanon have been unable to own land for 60 years.

Jordan constituted nearly 80 percent of Mandated Palestine, which was given to the Hashimite trash from the Hijaz, dispossessing the Pallies.

Furthermore, the Ottoman Turks dispossessed the Pallies for 400 years, making Palestine state-owned land under the Sultanate.  Land reform in the mid-19th century that raised property taxes further dispossessed the few landowners.

Further, still, Jordan dispossessed Pallies when Jordan seized the West Bank and occupied it from 1947 to 1968, as did Egypt when it occupied Gaza.

You are embarrassingly uninformed and way out of your depth.  Go back and read a few books before posting.

Your daily bitch slapping


----------



## Jos

GERMANY 1940 ISRAEL 2009


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> ISRAEL 2009[/url]



Gaza 2009...
"Kill All Jews"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]YouTube - Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans![/ame]


Israel 2009...
Heal all Gazans...


> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.





> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.





> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.


Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

How many civilians did Israel kill during Cast Lead?

Any evidence that children were deliberately targeted?

How does an arrogant bitch like Marc39 justify wasting other people's time?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> How many civilians did Israel kill during Cast Lead?
> 
> Any evidence that children were deliberately targeted?
> 
> How does an arrogant bitch like Marc39 justify wasting other people's time?



How many children among the millions slaughtered by Muslims in Darfur, Georgie?  Not a peep from you, Georgie?

Cast Lead was initiated by your cohorts at Hamas, which ran and hid after provoking the war.  Not a peep about Hamas from you, Georgie?

Georgie the complete fraud.


----------



## georgephillip

"Chilling testimony by Israeli soldiers substantiates charges that Israels Gaza Strip assault entailed grave violations of international law. The emergence of a predominantly right-wing, nationalist government in Israel suggests that there may be more violations to come. 

"Hamass indiscriminate rocket attacks on Israeli civilians also constituted war crimes, but do not excuse Israels transgressions. While Israel disputes some of the soldiers accounts, the evidence suggests that Israel committed the following six offenses:

"Imposing collective punishment in the form of a blockade, in violation of Article 33 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. In June 2007, after Hamas took power in the Gaza Strip, Israel imposed suffocating restrictions on trade and movement. 

"The blockade  *an act of war in customary international law*  has helped plunge families into poverty, children into malnutrition, and patients denied access to medical treatment into their graves. People in Gaza thus faced Israels winter onslaught in particularly weakened conditions."

"*Of 1,434 Palestinians killed in the Gaza invasion, 960 were civilians, including 121 women and 288 children, according to a United Nations special rapporteur, Richard Falk*. 

"Israeli military lawyers instructed army commanders that Palestinians who remained in a targeted building after having been warned to leave were 'voluntary human shields,' and thus combatants. Israeli gunners knocked on roofs  that is, fired first at corners of buildings, before hitting more vulnerable points  to 'warn' Palestinian residents to flee."

Israel on Trial


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> "Chilling testimony by Israeli soldiers substantiates charges that Israels Gaza Strip assault entailed grave violations of international law. The emergence of a predominantly right-wing, nationalist government in Israel suggests that there may be more violations to come.
> 
> "Hamass indiscriminate rocket attacks on Israeli civilians also constituted war crimes, but do not excuse Israels transgressions. While Israel disputes some of the soldiers accounts, the evidence suggests that Israel committed the following six offenses:
> 
> "Imposing collective punishment in the form of a blockade, in violation of Article 33 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. In June 2007, after Hamas took power in the Gaza Strip, Israel imposed suffocating restrictions on trade and movement.



Bogus website, Georgie.   Israel's response to Hamas aggression was entirely compliant with the law of armed conflict.  Collective punishment was not even applicable.

Hamas is guilty of collective punishment, and war crimes, in intenitonally targeting Israeli civilian population centers with thousands of rockets.

Open a law book, Georgie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza Strip on Thursday while collecting gravel, medical sources reported.

Two Palestinians wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza Strip on Thursday while collecting gravel, medical sources reported.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded in IOF shooting



Pestilinian leader: "Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza Strip on Thursday while collecting gravel, medical sources reported.



League of Nations unanimous declaration...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES unanimous resolution
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there.  90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land.  There is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287753268&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _How many civilians did Israel kill during Cast Lead?_


All of them, naturally, - the Gaza military has yet to be found, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _"Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza Strip on Thursday while collecting gravel, medical sources reported."_


Palestinians® sure like participating in an extreme sport of collecting garbage in firing zones. The winner gets 72 virgins, or so their local dumbass mullah says.


----------



## Marc39

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many civilians did Israel kill during Cast Lead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie, you're severely uneducated.
> 
> Civilian casualties are a consequence of every war and are assumed under the law of armed conflict..  85 million died in WW I and WW II.
> 
> Under the law of armed conflict, the onus for civilian casualties is on Hamas for initiating the war and human shielding civilians to maximize casualties of their own people...
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed four Palestinian water wells in Deir Abu Da'if village, east of Jenin city, on Wednesday and served a demolition notice to the owner of an olive pressing factory.

Local sources said that IOF bulldozers leveled the four wells without prior notice, noting that the soldiers intentionally sabotaged the water pumps in those wells and nearby agricultural fields.

IOF soldiers destroy 4 Palestinian water wells


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed four Palestinian water wells in Deir Abu Da'if village, east of Jenin city, on Wednesday and served a demolition notice to the owner of an olive pressing factory.



Israel occupies...Israel.

League of Nations, 1922...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed four Palestinian water wells in Deir Abu Da'if village, east of Jenin city, on Wednesday and served a demolition notice to the owner of an olive pressing factory.



Er, there is no Palestine.  Ever plan to open a history book?  

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288144935&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed four Palestinian water wells in Deir Abu Da'if village, east of Jenin city, on Wednesday and served a demolition notice to the owner of an olive pressing factory.
> 
> Local sources said that IOF bulldozers leveled the four wells without prior notice, noting that the soldiers intentionally sabotaged the water pumps in those wells and nearby agricultural fields.



Hamas Bulldozes 200 Pallie Homes To Build Mosque


> The Hamas government in the Gaza Strip plans to raze another 180 Palestinian houses, on top of the 20 it recently demolished in the southern town of Rafah, the Palestinian Center for Human Rights charged on Thursday.
> 
> The 20 houses already destroyed were home to some 150 people, who are now homeless and living in tents, the organization said.
> 
> The government said it razed the houses because they were built illegally on government land. The organization said that Hamas plans to use the same pretext to demolish houses in Khan Yunis and other towns.


Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian worker was wounded at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Saturday morning while collecting gravel east of Jabalia refugee camp, to the north of the Gaza Strip, medical sources said.

Meanwhile, IOF troops raided Qarara town east of Khan Younis city, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.

PIC reporter said that the soldiers mounting a number of armored vehicles opened intensive fire at citizens' homes.

He added that the soldiers were escorting two huge bulldozers that advanced 100 meters on citizens' land in the area and bulldozed large tracts of them.

IOF soldiers shoot worker, raid southern Gaza


----------



## mdn2000

Medical sources? They were on the scene? They saw it happen. 

Another bullshit story of the tragedy of international political propaganda


----------



## georgephillip

"Adham Abu Salmiya, the media coordinator of medical services, told the PIC that a 22-year-old youth was hit with a bullet in his right foot. He described his injury as moderate."

IOF soldiers shoot...

Do you ever read anything before posting your ignorance?


----------



## mdn2000

Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.

Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009



> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 11/15/2010 18:33
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of 2009, the Muslim population in Israel was estimated to be 1,286,000 people, an increase of 32,000 people from the end of 2008, according to new figures on the Muslim population in Israel released by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Monday.
> 
> Among the Muslim population, 264,000 thousand (20.5 percent) were living in Jerusalem, with Muslims constituting over a third (34.2%) of all of the capital's residents, and making it the largest community of Muslims living in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

mdn2000 said:


> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 11/15/2010 18:33
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of 2009, the Muslim population in Israel was estimated to be 1,286,000 people, an increase of 32,000 people from the end of 2008, according to new figures on the Muslim population in Israel released by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Monday.
> 
> Among the Muslim population, 264,000 thousand (20.5 percent) were living in Jerusalem, with Muslims constituting over a third (34.2%) of all of the capital's residents, and making it the largest community of Muslims living in Israel.
Click to expand...


Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 11/15/2010 18:33
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of 2009, the Muslim population in Israel was estimated to be 1,286,000 people, an increase of 32,000 people from the end of 2008, according to new figures on the Muslim population in Israel released by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Monday.
> 
> Among the Muslim population, 264,000 thousand (20.5 percent) were living in Jerusalem, with Muslims constituting over a third (34.2%) of all of the capital's residents, and making it the largest community of Muslims living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.*
Click to expand...

Total population   *1,271,000*
over 278,000 in East Jerusalem
and the Golan Heights (2008)
*20.4% of Israeli population*[1]
http://www.cbs.gov.il/www/publications/isr_in_n08e.pdf


----------



## mdn2000

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 11/15/2010 18:33
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of 2009, the Muslim population in Israel was estimated to be 1,286,000 people, an increase of 32,000 people from the end of 2008, according to new figures on the Muslim population in Israel released by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Monday.
> 
> Among the Muslim population, 264,000 thousand (20.5 percent) were living in Jerusalem, with Muslims constituting over a third (34.2%) of all of the capital's residents, and making it the largest community of Muslims living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
Click to expand...


who wants to be a citizen of a country that is no bigger than my bedroom. its like your opinion of where palestinias can live is restricted to a postage stamp, a country six miles wide and 12 miles long, thats a guess but just how small of a country are proposing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 11/15/2010 18:33
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of 2009, the Muslim population in Israel was estimated to be 1,286,000 people, an increase of 32,000 people from the end of 2008, according to new figures on the Muslim population in Israel released by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Monday.
> 
> Among the Muslim population, 264,000 thousand (20.5 percent) were living in Jerusalem, with Muslims constituting over a third (34.2%) of all of the capital's residents, and making it the largest community of Muslims living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
Click to expand...


Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20. 

Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## mdn2000

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Click to expand...


Less than the annual birth rate of the Palestinian/Arabs, seems as a racial policy aimed at eliminating the Palestinian/Arabs its a failure.


----------



## mdn2000

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hows this possible, the Jews are either killing all the Moslems or they are not, which is it.
> 
> Over 1.2 million Muslims living in Israel at end of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Click to expand...


The man is a citizen of the USA, how can he be a citizen of both countries? Its our policy that we don't recognize dual citizenship, seems if this man wants to go the Israel as a US citizen than he should get a Visa, he gave up his rights in Israel when he accepted our gift of citizenship.

Seems like this is a story about somebody who wants to break the law. Denounce his home in favor of the USA, now he wants to go back, under the conditions of the past he gave up accepting our citizenship.

Nice try, it does not fly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than the annual birth rate of the Palestinian/Arabs, seems as a racial policy aimed at eliminating the Palestinian/Arabs its a failure.
Click to expand...


This is a statistically insignificant number, however it is bringing to light the illegal activities of Israel. This opens the door for other illegal activities of Israel to come out into public discourse. Israel will keep shooting itself in the foot until it does not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is their home town but they are not Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The man is a citizen of the USA, how can he be a citizen of both countries? Its our policy that we don't recognize dual citizenship, seems if this man wants to go the Israel as a US citizen than he should get a Visa, he gave up his rights in Israel when he accepted our gift of citizenship.
> 
> Seems like this is a story about somebody who wants to break the law. Denounce his home in favor of the USA, now he wants to go back, under the conditions of the past he gave up accepting our citizenship.
> 
> Nice try, it does not fly.
Click to expand...


Hogwash, many Jews in the US, including in our own government, have dual citizenship.

Didn't Rahm Emanuel serve in the Israeli military?


----------



## P F Tinmore

TULKAREM, (PIC)-- A large number of Israeli troops raided at dawn Monday the house of an imprisoned noted businessman called Ali Al-Dudu as well as his furniture showroom and stores in Tulkarem city and looted some contents of the house, all the merchandise and three of his vehicles.

Local sources said that a large number of troops aboard more than 30 military vehicles, bulldozers and big cargo trucks stormed Tulkarem at two o'clock this morning and confiscated lots of furniture from his home and everything stored in the showroom and its warehouses.

The invading Israeli troops also confiscated two cars and one truck owned by the businessman before withdrawing from the city with everything they stole. The things seized during this raid are worth millions of shekels.

Israeli troops raid and loot house, commercial property of businessman Dudu


----------



## mdn2000

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man is a citizen of the USA, how can he be a citizen of both countries? Its our policy that we don't recognize dual citizenship, seems if this man wants to go the Israel as a US citizen than he should get a Visa, he gave up his rights in Israel when he accepted our gift of citizenship.
> 
> Seems like this is a story about somebody who wants to break the law. Denounce his home in favor of the USA, now he wants to go back, under the conditions of the past he gave up accepting our citizenship.
> 
> Nice try, it does not fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hogwash, many Jews in the US, including in our own government, have dual citizenship.
> 
> Didn't Rahm Emanuel serve in the Israeli military?
Click to expand...


The USA changed its policy on me, I wonder if they changed the law, my old passport specifically stated the USA did not recognize dual citizenship, my new passport states otherwise as does the state departments website.

Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative

Hanging your argument on this one point is not much of a reason to give Hamas a country.

Still, I guess it does not matter if human nature repeats itself. The Jews never saw the danger they faced in Germany, now the Jews cannot see how they are appeasing another tyrant. This time they will get stealth fighters for appeasement, smart Jews.

My arguments are moot, Obama will force a two state solution on the Jews, give Nukes to Iran and force the Jews to give the Arabs a state for the weapons needed to protect the Jews from Iranian Nuclear missiles.

I guess it will be nice to read about the war in the paper, I can't wait.


----------



## P F Tinmore

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is a citizen of the USA, how can he be a citizen of both countries? Its our policy that we don't recognize dual citizenship, seems if this man wants to go the Israel as a US citizen than he should get a Visa, he gave up his rights in Israel when he accepted our gift of citizenship.
> 
> Seems like this is a story about somebody who wants to break the law. Denounce his home in favor of the USA, now he wants to go back, under the conditions of the past he gave up accepting our citizenship.
> 
> Nice try, it does not fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash, many Jews in the US, including in our own government, have dual citizenship.
> 
> Didn't Rahm Emanuel serve in the Israeli military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The USA changed its policy on me, I wonder if they changed the law, my old passport specifically stated the USA did not recognize dual citizenship, my new passport states otherwise as does the state departments website.
> 
> Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative
> 
> Hanging your argument on this one point is not much of a reason to give Hamas a country.
> 
> Still, I guess it does not matter if human nature repeats itself. The Jews never saw the danger they faced in Germany, now the Jews cannot see how they are appeasing another tyrant. This time they will get stealth fighters for appeasement, smart Jews.
> 
> My arguments are moot, Obama will force a two state solution on the Jews, give Nukes to Iran and force the Jews to give the Arabs a state for the weapons needed to protect the Jews from Iranian Nuclear missiles.
> 
> I guess it will be nice to read about the war in the paper, I can't wait.
Click to expand...


I wonder if dual citizenship is across the board or just for Israel?

I don't hang my hat on any one thing.

I wouldn't look forward to a war with Iran. I hear that Iran has a couple thousand rockets aimed at Israel just in case somebody does something stupid. If those get loose, who is to say that Hezbollah and the Palestinians would not join in. Iran may get destroyed but there would be no Israel to celebrate.

Let's just hope that no one is stupid enough to hit Iran.


----------



## mdn2000

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash, many Jews in the US, including in our own government, have dual citizenship.
> 
> Didn't Rahm Emanuel serve in the Israeli military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USA changed its policy on me, I wonder if they changed the law, my old passport specifically stated the USA did not recognize dual citizenship, my new passport states otherwise as does the state departments website.
> 
> Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative
> 
> Hanging your argument on this one point is not much of a reason to give Hamas a country.
> 
> Still, I guess it does not matter if human nature repeats itself. The Jews never saw the danger they faced in Germany, now the Jews cannot see how they are appeasing another tyrant. This time they will get stealth fighters for appeasement, smart Jews.
> 
> My arguments are moot, Obama will force a two state solution on the Jews, give Nukes to Iran and force the Jews to give the Arabs a state for the weapons needed to protect the Jews from Iranian Nuclear missiles.
> 
> I guess it will be nice to read about the war in the paper, I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if dual citizenship is across the board or just for Israel?
> 
> I don't hang my hat on any one thing.
> 
> I wouldn't look forward to a war with Iran. I hear that Iran has a couple thousand rockets aimed at Israel just in case somebody does something stupid. If those get loose, who is to say that Hezbollah and the Palestinians would not join in. Iran may get destroyed but there would be no Israel to celebrate.
> 
> Let's just hope that no one is stupid enough to hit Iran.
Click to expand...


On the other hand lets hope Iran is as strong as Iraq was before the first gulf war. I prefer a month's worth of headlines to a day's worth. 

Israel looks to be receiving stealth fighters, this should get Iran's attention. I wonder if they will use the stealth fighters on the Palestinians, that would suck.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu-Khalaf is one of 4,577 Jerusalemites whose residency was revoked in 2008, according to the data provided by the Interior Ministry to the Center for the Defense of the Individual. That is the highest number of residency revocations since the policy began in 1995. The previous record was in 2006 - 1,363 people whose residency status expired. In 1995, the number was 91. In 1996, the number 739. In 1997, there were 1,067 cases. In 1991, the number was 20.
> 
> Palestinian Jerusalemites go work abroad and get residency revoked upon return - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man is a citizen of the USA, how can he be a citizen of both countries? Its our policy that we don't recognize dual citizenship, seems if this man wants to go the Israel as a US citizen than he should get a Visa, he gave up his rights in Israel when he accepted our gift of citizenship.
> 
> Seems like this is a story about somebody who wants to break the law. Denounce his home in favor of the USA, now he wants to go back, under the conditions of the past he gave up accepting our citizenship.
> 
> Nice try, it does not fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hogwash, many Jews in the US, including in our own government, have dual citizenship.
> 
> Didn't Rahm Emanuel serve in the Israeli military?
Click to expand...


The US permits dual citizenship, clueless one.  
Advice about Possible Loss of U.S. Citizenship and Dual Nationality


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Medical sources in the Gaza Strip reported that two Palestinian civilian brothers were killed during an aerial attack on their car in central Gaza city on Wednesday evening, the second day of Eid Al-Adha vacation.

The sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the body of Mohamed Yassin was charred when arrived at the hospital and his brother Islam was in a very critical condition and died there. Both brothers are from Jabaliya refugee camp.

Two brothers killed in Israeli air attack on their car in Gaza city


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Medical sources in the Gaza Strip reported that two Palestinian civilian brothers were killed during an aerial attack on their car in central Gaza city on Wednesday evening, the second day of Eid Al-Adha vacation.



Hamas Miitants Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli municipality bulldozers razed the Arab Bedouin village of Araqib in the Negev desert for the seventh time on Monday, local sources reported.

They said that dozens of police and border police forces provided protection for the municipal teams, adding that the security men forced the citizens to evacuate their homes and belongings in a short time.

Israeli authorities raze Araqib village for the seventh time


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli municipality bulldozers razed the Arab Bedouin village of Araqib in the Negev desert for the seventh time on Monday, local sources reported.
> 
> They said that dozens of police and border police forces provided protection for the municipal teams, adding that the security men forced the citizens to evacuate their homes and belongings in a short time.



Jews have existed for at least 4000 years.  Muslims, merely 1400 yrs.

Muslims need to behave themselves better as guests of the indigenous Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers under heavy military protection demolished Wednesday morning the village of Abul Ajaj in the northern Jordan valley region as a prelude to expanding the settlement of Metsuwah that was established on Palestinian lands.

Eyewitnesses said that more than 30 Palestinian structures belonging to the family of Al Doais were totally removed from the area, adding that the Israeli troops have imposed a military cordon on the area since the early morning hours, while the family refused to leave their hometown.

In another incident, the IOF stormed in the morning of the same day the village of Bani Hassan in the Palestinian city of Salfit, and embarked on knocking down Palestinian homes and bulldozing agricultural lands.

Local sources reported that the demolitions took place in Beir Abu Ammar town, adding that the Israeli troops physically assaulted the Palestinian farmers and detained head of the municipal council Abdulkareem Rayyan.

Israel erases Palestinian village of Abul Ajaj from map


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers under heavy military protection demolished Wednesday morning the village of Abul Ajaj in the northern Jordan valley region as a prelude to expanding the settlement of Metsuwah that was established on Palestinian lands.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that more than 30 Palestinian structures belonging to the family of Al Doais were totally removed from the area, adding that the Israeli troops have imposed a military cordon on the area since the early morning hours, while the family refused to leave their hometown.
> 
> In another incident, the IOF stormed in the morning of the same day the village of Bani Hassan in the Palestinian city of Salfit, and embarked on knocking down Palestinian homes and bulldozing agricultural lands.
> 
> Local sources reported that the demolitions took place in Beir Abu Ammar town, adding that the Israeli troops physically assaulted the Palestinian farmers and detained head of the municipal council Abdulkareem Rayyan.



How To Be A Proud Palestinian Loser...

Golly gee, I am SOOOO proud to be a Palestinian Arab from the West Bank. Let me tell you the reasons why I have such warm, fuzzy feelings about my people and culture: 


1. There is no such thing as Mothers Day. No worry about cards, gifts, and expensive meals. There is no honor in being a woman in our culture, so there is no reason to devote a day to her. We do, however, get to enjoy watching our fathers beat our mothers senseless for the slightest real or imagined infraction. Also, if Dad suspects that Mom spoke to a strange man in the street, he gets to kill her to preserve the family honor! 

2. Weapons. Every child, from the time he can grasp an object, is trained to feel comfortable with a rifle or pistol in his hand. And every Palestinian has a weapon: a gun, a rocket launcher, a pound of C-4. What good are hands if they aren't used to kill? 

3. Hate. Boy, we love to hate. Hate is the very basis and foundation of our culture. From the time a child is old enough to understand language, we teach him to hate. Hate Jews, hate the West, hate his fellow man, and most of all, hate himself. We have no love songs, we do not preach love, the word love does not appear anywhere in our society. Hate is the fuel that runs our motors. 

4. Death. The moment a Palestinian Arab child is born, his parents begin to plan his death. How will he die? Will he be struck by an Israeli bullet while being used as a human shield by Palestinian gunmen? Will he get shot while throwing rocks at Jewish soldiers? Will he be packed with explosives and sent to blow himself up, killing others? Or will he merely be one of the many Palestinians murdered by other Palestinians in the normal course of daily life in 
the death-culture of the Palestinian Arabs? Who knows? That's part of the thrill. 

5. Unemployment. Palestinians used to have jobs, working in Israel. But then, our leaders had a brilliant idea: suicide bombings! For their own protection, Israel had to close its borders, preventing Palestinians from going to their jobs, so they could sit around unemployed and blame the Jews for it. What great fun to be your own worst enemy! 

6. Martyrdom. Who in their right mind wants to be a martyr? Among normal people, a martyr complex is considered immature and obnoxious, if not downright crazy. With us, it's the central syndrome of our society! Hey, look at me, I'm gonna kill myself and become admired! And then, when we do kill ourselves, instead of being considered pathetic, we DO get admired! It's a whole complete cycle of sickness! American kids collect baseball cards; Palestinian kids collect martyr cards (really! no joke!). 

7. A feeling of entitlement. When Israel came into being, we declared war. We lost. We fought again. We lost. We fought again. We lost. Israel had the right to kill us all (we sure would kill all of them if we got the chance). Instead, they allow us to live on land they conquered. But we can't leave that alone. We have to claim entitlement to live on land that we lost in 6 wars. Since when does the loser of a war get to claim the land he fought over? They don't. But we do. Not only that, but we happily kill our kids over it! Hey, what's more important -- a chunk of dirt, or some worthless kid who isn't going to amount to anything anyway? 

8. Uselessness. The Jews have won more Nobel Prizes than all other ethnic groups combined. Their contributions to science, art, literature and the humanities is far out of proportion to their population. What have Palestinians produced? Nothing! Not a thing. We don't do anything productive. We're too busy rioting and killing and chanting and screaming and calling for everyone's death. And we blame the Jews for it, as though the Jews stop us from being productive. 

9. Friends. The Palestinian people sure know how to pick 'em. Saadam Hussein. The Taliban. Adolf Hitler. You name a psychopath, and we embrace him. And look who our supporters are! The American Nazi Party. The KKK. Just check their websites and see how they stand in solidarity with us. When you support the Palestinian "cause," you're in real good company. Bring your white sheet! 

10. Freedom. The biggest laugh in the world is when people call us "freedom fighters" or they say we're fighting for our freedom. Take a look at all 22 Arab countries. Do you see any freedom there? Well, that's what our country will be like if we ever get one. It 
will be a dictatorship run by armed, masked thugs who will kill anyone who dissents. Just like we are now. Freedom???? LOLOLOLOL The word doesn't even exist in our language. Hey, just like George Orwell said: "Freedom is slavery. Long live big brother!" 

Remember: Israel is bad! 
Its existence keeps reminding us what a bunch of losers we are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

DAMASCUS, (PIC)-- Hamas strongly condemned the Israeli occupation forces' new racist crime of razing an entire Palestinian village in the northern Jordan Valley, asserting that the policy of razing Palestinian villages won't change facts of history.

Hamas said in a press release on Wednesday that the demolition of Abul Ajjaj village in favor of expansion projects in nearby settlement of Miskyut has rendered the one thousand inhabitants of the village homeless.

It said that the new "Zionist, racist crime" is the latest in a series of racial cleansing crimes aimed at evicting Palestinians from their villages in which they and their forefathers lived from time immemorial.

Hamas urged the Palestinian masses to display solidarity with Abu Ajjaj inhabitants and to resist IOF crimes and schemes, which aim at destroying 45 other Arab villages. It called on the Arab League and the UN to assume their duties and restrain the Israeli occupation authority's crimes against humanity.

Hamas: Policy of razing Palestinian villages won't change facts of history


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> DAMASCUS, (PIC)-- Hamas strongly condemned the Israeli occupation forces' new racist crime of razing an entire Palestinian village in the northern Jordan Valley, asserting that the policy of razing Palestinian villages won't change facts of history.



*Prominent Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*...


> The so-called pro-Palestinian &#8220;junta&#8221; on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> The majority of these activists openly admit that they have never visited Israel or the Palestinian territories. They don&#8217;t know -and don&#8217;t want to know - that Jews and Arabs here are still doing business together and studying together and meeting with each other on a daily basis because they are destined to live together in this part of the world. They don&#8217;t want to hear that despite all the problems life continues and that ordinary Arab and Jewish parents who wake up in the morning just want to send their children to school and go to work before returning home safely and happily.
> 
> What is happening on the U.S. campuses is not about supporting the Palestinians as much as it is about promoting hatred for the Jewish state. It is not really about ending the &#8220;occupation&#8221; as much as it is about ending the existence of Israel.
> 
> Many of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas officials I talk to in the context of my work as a journalist sound much more pragmatic than most of the anti-Israel, &#8220;pro-Palestinian&#8221; folks on the campuses.


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> Over the past few years, many Arab residents of the city who used to live in the West Bank have abandoned their homes and returned to Jerusalem. They did so mainly out of fear of losing their rights and privileges as holders of Israeli ID cards.
> 
> But many of them also ran away from the West Bank because they did not want to live in territories controlled by militiamen, armed gangs and corrupt leaders and institutions.


Yahoo! Groups


Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> Many Arabs in Jerusalem are extremely grateful to the Israeli medical teams for their services. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Arabs can testify how these paramedics and doctors saved their lives.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, a 65-year-old Arab woman in Jerusalem who suffered a heart attack talked about how the Magen David medical team that rushed to her home had literally saved her life.
> 
> Magen David paramedics should be commended for the great work they are doing to offer the best medical treatment to patients -- regardless of their nationality and religion. They should be commended for endangering their lives to enter Arab villages and neighborhoods to save lives.


Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Four Palestinian workers were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza during their work in collecting gravel, medical sources reported.

He recalled that the IOF troops injured seven Palestinians in the past 24 hours including two children and a fisherman.

Four new casualties in northern Gaza in IOF shooting


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Four Palestinian workers were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at them in northern Gaza during their work in collecting gravel, medical sources reported.
> 
> He recalled that the IOF troops injured seven Palestinians in the past 24 hours including two children and a fisherman.



*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*


> The so-called pro-Palestinian junta on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> The majority of these activists openly admit that they have never visited Israel or the Palestinian territories. They dont know -and dont want to know - that Jews and Arabs here are still doing business together and studying together and meeting with each other on a daily basis because they are destined to live together in this part of the world. They dont want to hear that despite all the problems life continues and that ordinary Arab and Jewish parents who wake up in the morning just want to send their children to school and go to work before returning home safely and happily.
> 
> What is happening on the U.S. campuses is not about supporting the Palestinians as much as it is about promoting hatred for the Jewish state. It is not really about ending the occupation as much as it is about ending the existence of Israel. Many of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas officials I talk to in the context of my work as a journalist sound much more pragmatic than most of the anti-Israel, pro-Palestinian folks on the campuses.


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda

*Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*


> Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life.
> 
> These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.
> 
> It is a disgrace for Arab and Muslim dictators, particularly those who make billions of dollars from selling oil, that their constituents have to seek work and refuge in Israel and the West. It is also a disgrace for Fatah and Hamas that thousands of Palestinians cannot find jobs or a good life in the two Palestinian states in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  Arab and Islamic regimes are spending billions of dollars on building new mosques and madrasas while nearly half of their people are illiterate and live under the poverty line. University graduates in these countries are forced to search for work in the West because of poor working conditions and lack of opportunities.
> 
> The absence of good government, transparency, accountability and democracy in these countries is driving Arabs and Muslims to seek work and a better life not only in North America and Europe, but even in places like Israel.  In many ways, these Palestinians are not different from the African immigrants who try to infiltrate Israel every day through Egypt. The immigrants come from Sudan, Ethiopia, Eretria, Nigeria and other African countries.
> 
> Like the Palestinians, the Africans are prepared to pay a lot of money to get into Israel. Egyptian traffickers charge up to $1,000 for each immigrant.  But for the African immigrants, the journey is also a very dangerous one. In the past three years, Egyptian border guards have shot and killed dozens of African men and women who tried to cross the border into Israel.
> 
> While the Egyptians are killing the African immigrants, Israel is providing the lucky ones who manage to cross the border with jobs, as well as medical and social services.  True, Israel is not 100% perfect. But an African Muslim or Christian still prefers Israel to countries like Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Iran. As a "refugee" from Darfour, Sudan, who now lives in Tel Aviv, explained: "I feel more secure in the Jewish state than in Sudan or any Arab or Islamic country."
> 
> For many Palestinians, it is easier to find a job in Israel and Canada than in any Arab or Islamic country, most of which impose strict travel and work restrictions on them. Palestinians cannot enter most Arab and Islamic countries without a visa.  One can understand why a Palestinian needs a visa to enter the US or any European country  Many Palestinians from the West Bank who visit Arab countries often find themselves thrown into detention centers for weeks, months and years without trial. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Palestinians are believed to be languishing in prisons throughout the Arab world, especially in Syria and Egypt.


The Iconoclast - New English Review

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> Over the past few years, many Arab residents of the city who used to live in the West Bank have abandoned their homes and returned to Jerusalem. They did so mainly out of fear of losing their rights and privileges as holders of Israeli ID cards.  But many of them also ran away from the West Bank because they did not want to live in territories controlled by militiamen, armed gangs and corrupt leaders and institutions.


Yahoo! Groups

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.  Many Arabs in Jerusalem are extremely grateful to the Israeli medical teams for their services. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Arabs can testify how these paramedics and doctors saved their lives.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, a 65-year-old Arab woman in Jerusalem who suffered a heart attack talked about how the Magen David medical team that rushed to her home had literally saved her life.  Magen David paramedics should be commended for the great work they are doing to offer the best medical treatment to patients -- regardless of their nationality and religion. They should be commended for endangering their lives to enter Arab villages and neighborhoods to save lives.


 Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinian citizens and multinational activists suffered suffocation and some of them fainted when the Israeli occupation forces attacked the weekly anti-wall protests organized yesterday in the villages of Bil'in and Ni'lin in the West Bank.

In the village of Bilin, in central West Bank, Israeli and international supporters joined villagers after the midday prayers at the local mosque and marched towards the Israeli segregation wall built on farmers' lands.

In the nearby village of Nilin, the weekly protest started when villagers conducted the Friday prayers in an area not far from the Israeli wall. Multinational supporters also joined Nilin villagers. 

When all participants approached the wall, soldiers started to fire tear gas at them. Many received medical treatment after they inhaled tear gas.

In the village of Ma'sarah, south of Bethlehem on the same day, Israeli troops detained five participants, four foreign activists and a child, during the weekly anti-wall march organized in the village.

Israeli troops violently attack Bil'in and Ni'lin anti-wall marches


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinian citizens and multinational activists suffered suffocation and some of them fainted when the Israeli occupation forces attacked the weekly anti-wall protests organized yesterday in the villages of Bil'in and Ni'lin in the West Bank.
> 
> In the village of Bilin, in central West Bank, Israeli and international supporters joined villagers after the midday prayers at the local mosque and marched towards the Israeli segregation wall built on farmers' lands.
> 
> In the nearby village of Nilin, the weekly protest started when villagers conducted the Friday prayers in an area not far from the Israeli wall. Multinational supporters also joined Nilin villagers.
> 
> When all participants approached the wall, soldiers started to fire tear gas at them. Many received medical treatment after they inhaled tear gas.
> 
> In the village of Ma'sarah, south of Bethlehem on the same day, Israeli troops detained five participants, four foreign activists and a child, during the weekly anti-wall march organized in the village.


*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*


> The so-called pro-Palestinian junta on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> The majority of these activists openly admit that they have never visited Israel or the Palestinian territories. They dont know -and dont want to know - that Jews and Arabs here are still doing business together and studying together and meeting with each other on a daily basis because they are destined to live together in this part of the world. They dont want to hear that despite all the problems life continues and that ordinary Arab and Jewish parents who wake up in the morning just want to send their children to school and go to work before returning home safely and happily.
> 
> What is happening on the U.S. campuses is not about supporting the Palestinians as much as it is about promoting hatred for the Jewish state. It is not really about ending the occupation as much as it is about ending the existence of Israel. Many of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas officials I talk to in the context of my work as a journalist sound much more pragmatic than most of the anti-Israel, pro-Palestinian folks on the campuses.


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda

*Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*


> Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life.
> 
> These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.
> 
> It is a disgrace for Arab and Muslim dictators, particularly those who make billions of dollars from selling oil, that their constituents have to seek work and refuge in Israel and the West. It is also a disgrace for Fatah and Hamas that thousands of Palestinians cannot find jobs or a good life in the two Palestinian states in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  Arab and Islamic regimes are spending billions of dollars on building new mosques and madrasas while nearly half of their people are illiterate and live under the poverty line. University graduates in these countries are forced to search for work in the West because of poor working conditions and lack of opportunities.
> 
> The absence of good government, transparency, accountability and democracy in these countries is driving Arabs and Muslims to seek work and a better life not only in North America and Europe, but even in places like Israel.  In many ways, these Palestinians are not different from the African immigrants who try to infiltrate Israel every day through Egypt. The immigrants come from Sudan, Ethiopia, Eretria, Nigeria and other African countries.
> 
> Like the Palestinians, the Africans are prepared to pay a lot of money to get into Israel. Egyptian traffickers charge up to $1,000 for each immigrant.  But for the African immigrants, the journey is also a very dangerous one. In the past three years, Egyptian border guards have shot and killed dozens of African men and women who tried to cross the border into Israel.
> 
> While the Egyptians are killing the African immigrants, Israel is providing the lucky ones who manage to cross the border with jobs, as well as medical and social services.  True, Israel is not 100% perfect. But an African Muslim or Christian still prefers Israel to countries like Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Iran. As a "refugee" from Darfour, Sudan, who now lives in Tel Aviv, explained: "I feel more secure in the Jewish state than in Sudan or any Arab or Islamic country."
> 
> For many Palestinians, it is easier to find a job in Israel and Canada than in any Arab or Islamic country, most of which impose strict travel and work restrictions on them. Palestinians cannot enter most Arab and Islamic countries without a visa.  One can understand why a Palestinian needs a visa to enter the US or any European country  Many Palestinians from the West Bank who visit Arab countries often find themselves thrown into detention centers for weeks, months and years without trial. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Palestinians are believed to be languishing in prisons throughout the Arab world, especially in Syria and Egypt.


The Iconoclast - New English Review

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> Over the past few years, many Arab residents of the city who used to live in the West Bank have abandoned their homes and returned to Jerusalem. They did so mainly out of fear of losing their rights and privileges as holders of Israeli ID cards.  But many of them also ran away from the West Bank because they did not want to live in territories controlled by militiamen, armed gangs and corrupt leaders and institutions.


Yahoo! Groups

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.  Many Arabs in Jerusalem are extremely grateful to the Israeli medical teams for their services. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Arabs can testify how these paramedics and doctors saved their lives.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, a 65-year-old Arab woman in Jerusalem who suffered a heart attack talked about how the Magen David medical team that rushed to her home had literally saved her life.  Magen David paramedics should be commended for the great work they are doing to offer the best medical treatment to patients -- regardless of their nationality and religion. They should be commended for endangering their lives to enter Arab villages and neighborhoods to save lives.


 Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation authority (IOA) bulldozers leveled a Palestinian printing press and a house in occupied Jerusalem on Tuesday morning, local sources reported.

They said that security forces accompanied the IOA municipal teams that bulldozed the 60-square-meter printing press in the southern outskirts of Isawiye village.

Meanwhile a large number of IOF soldiers had threatened to knock down a mosque in Ma'sara village, Bethlehem, after storming the town on Sunday.

Local sources said that the IOF soldiers told the inhabitants after blocking all village entrances that the mosque would be blown up on 23/12 while two citizens in the same village were served demolition notices for their homes.

Furthermore, IOF troops rounded up seven Palestinian citizens in the West Bank on Tuesday, describing them as wanted persons.

Palestinian sources said that the IOF troops took into custody the municipality chief of Al-Malih village in the northern Jordan Valley.

IOA destroys printing press, house in OJ


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kutAK1TE70&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

*Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*


> *Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life. These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.*
> 
> It is a disgrace for Arab and Muslim dictators, particularly those who make billions of dollars from selling oil, that their constituents have to seek work and refuge in Israel and the West. It is also a disgrace for Fatah and Hamas that thousands of Palestinians cannot find jobs or a good life in the two Palestinian states in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  Arab and Islamic regimes are spending billions of dollars on building new mosques and madrasas while nearly half of their people are illiterate and live under the poverty line. University graduates in these countries are forced to search for work in the West because of poor working conditions and lack of opportunities.
> 
> The absence of good government, transparency, accountability and democracy in these countries is driving Arabs and Muslims to seek work and a better life not only in North America and Europe, but even in places like Israel.  In many ways, these Palestinians are not different from the African immigrants who try to infiltrate Israel every day through Egypt. The immigrants come from Sudan, Ethiopia, Eretria, Nigeria and other African countries. Like the Palestinians, the Africans are prepared to pay a lot of money to get into Israel. Egyptian traffickers charge up to $1,000 for each immigrant.  But for the African immigrants, the journey is also a very dangerous one. In the past three years, Egyptian border guards have shot and killed dozens of African men and women who tried to cross the border into Israel.
> 
> While the Egyptians are killing the African immigrants, Israel is providing the lucky ones who manage to cross the border with jobs, as well as medical and social services.  True, Israel is not 100% perfect. But an African Muslim or Christian still prefers Israel to countries like Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Iran. As a "refugee" from Darfour, Sudan, who now lives in Tel Aviv, explained: "I feel more secure in the Jewish state than in Sudan or any Arab or Islamic country."
> 
> For many Palestinians, it is easier to find a job in Israel and Canada than in any Arab or Islamic country, most of which impose strict travel and work restrictions on them. Palestinians cannot enter most Arab and Islamic countries without a visa.  One can understand why a Palestinian needs a visa to enter the US or any European country  Many Palestinians from the West Bank who visit Arab countries often find themselves thrown into detention centers for weeks, months and years without trial. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Palestinians are believed to be languishing in prisons throughout the Arab world, especially in Syria and Egypt.



The Iconoclast - New English Review


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the body of Mohamed Yassin was charred when arrived at the hospital_


Humping volatile hydrocarbons is a dangerous occupation, indeed.


----------



## US1945

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Al-Mizan centre for human rights issued its quarterly report on the Israeli violations of international humanitarian law against the Gaza people during the first three months of 2010.
> 
> The center said that 13 Gazans were killed by the IOF during the reporting period and 62 others were injured, 11 of them were children.
> 
> In addition, the IOF kidnapped 45 Gazans, 21 of them were fishermen and others were civilians collecting the rubble of destroyed structures in Gaza, according to the report.
> 
> It showed that the IOF bulldozers leveled 30 dunums of lands and destroyed 14 houses during 13 incursions into the Strip.



You are brain washed


----------



## Ropey

Who Does Israel Belong To?


An ingenious example of speech and politics occurred recently in the United Nations Assembly and made the world community smile.

A representative from Israel began: 'Before  beginning my talk I want to tell you something about Moses: When he struck the rock
and it brought forth water, he thought, 'What a good opportunity to have a bath!'

Moses removed his clothes, put them aside on the rock and entered  the  water.  When he got out and wanted to dress, his clothes
had vanished.  A Palestinian had stolen them!

The Palestinian representative jumped up furiously and shouted, 'What are you talking about?  The Palestinians weren't there then.'

The Israeli representative smiled and said, 'And now that we have made that clear, I will begin my speech...'.


----------



## georgephillip

Moses is a Myth:

"Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ,...Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa. 

"*The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon &#8211; a period of about 80 years.* 

"The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar. 

"*By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem, and Christianity was the dominant religion*. 

"The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches. 

"The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders."

Glad we've made that clear.

US Involvement in...


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Moses is a Myth:
> 
> "Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ



Er, no.  The consensus of opinion among historians and archaeologists is your so-called Palestinians are descended from Arabs originating from the Arabian Peninsula, some of whom invaded in 628 CE 2000 years after Jews had been living there.

Your rubbish about an ancient Palestinian people was invented by Yasir Arafat, a terrorist not a historian 

Arabs didn't even start calling themselves Palestinians until 1967, hardly making them an ancient people 

There is not one book on the history of the so-called Palestinians written by a reputable historian.

Go to amazon.com: Not one book.  Because, they have no history.  

The archaeological record verifies Jews lived in Canaan/Judea, the correct historical geographic names of the land, since at least 1300 BCE.  Muslims first invaded in 638 CE.

Thus, Jews lived on the land for at least 2000 years before Muslims.

Furthermore, "Palestine" is a Latin word invented by the Romans, not an Arabic word.  Palestinian is a Latin word, not an Arabic word.  

There are no references to Palestine or Palestinians in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even Quran.

There are no references to Palestine or Palestinians in ANY ancient historical document or archaeological artifact.

In fact, even Arabs concede Palestinians are a hoax...

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> *The Palestinian people does not exist*. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. *In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. *Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> *There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis*, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> *Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all*. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. *When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from?* I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

How did Jews take possession of Canaan?

The same way as Hebron and Jerusalem in the 20th Century?

The fact that a baby killing race of genocidal maniacs ethnically cleansed Canaan, doesn't give their descendants license to do the same today.

Hope you're not renting to any gentiles.

Or donkeys.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> How did Jews take possession of Canaan?
> 
> The same way as Hebron and Jerusalem in the 20th Century?



The archaeological record indicates the early Israelites likely developed from within Canaan and with Canaanites assimmilating into the Israelite society, grew to be the dominant presence.

Now, even you know.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> The fact that a baby killing race of genocidal maniacs



You just described murderous IslamoNazis' genocide in Darfur.  Muhammadanism is a dreadful curse.



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Jews take possession of Canaan?
> 
> The same way as Hebron and Jerusalem in the 20th Century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The archaeological record indicates the early Israelites likely developed from within Canaan and with Canaanites assimmilating into the Israelite society, grew to be the dominant presence.
> 
> Now, even you know.
Click to expand...


And Jews were never the only people there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a baby killing race of genocidal maniacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just described murderous IslamoNazis' genocide in Darfur.  Muhammadanism is a dreadful curse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]
Click to expand...


Darfur is not Palestine.

Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Ropey

Now I've been here long enough to understand Jos, George and you P F. Simple hate...

You were right Marc. They are not worth the time for intellectual discussion.  My bad...

I had to try though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Now I've been here long enough to understand Jos, George and you P F. Simple hate...
> 
> You were right Marc. They are not worth the time for intellectual discussion.  My bad...



Define hate.

Link to one of my posts.


----------



## Ropey

If you need to have hate defined....

You are exclusive, not inclusive. All you post is exclusive to one side and inclusive to the other. 

Regardless of the facts. Which support inclusion.

Last post directed towards you. From now on, all other posts are rhetorical and will not be answered. There's no use. Your agenda is not to include, simply to exclude. 

And for that, all three of you are the weakest link to understanding and acceptance.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've been here long enough to understand Jos, George and you P F. Simple hate...
> 
> You were right Marc. They are not worth the time for intellectual discussion.  My bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define hate.
Click to expand...


"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I don't think this is Allah love versus Judaism love. I think this is purely hate Marc. I don't think either this one or the others are followers of a book. 

I think they are followers of the other extant. The opposite of good, love, etc. It's not about Israel. If Israel were gone, I put forward that these ones would move on another platform to attack the Jews.  Western Jewry, etc...



Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've been here long enough to understand Jos, George and you P F. Simple hate...
> 
> You were right Marc. They are not worth the time for intellectual discussion.  My bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

What "book" do you think Marc follows?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> What "book" do you think Marc follows?



Worry less about me and more about your lack of education and credibility shortcomings and maybe you will receive your first reputational point, loser


----------



## Kalam

georgephillip said:


> What "book" do you think Marc follows?



It's different when one of the Chosen spews hatred.


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "book" do you think Marc follows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's different when one of the Chosen spews hatred.
Click to expand...


Islam = Hate.

Quran...

Those who drowned in the flood were disbelievers. 11:42 
Allah will send a painful doom on several nations. 11:48 
Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire 13:5 
Allah does not hear the prayer of disbelievers. 13:14 
Those who do not answer Allah's call will go to hell. 13:18 
Allah leads disbelievers astry while he torments them in this life. Then afterh they die, he makes them uffer even more pain in the doom of the Hereafter. 13:33-34 
The reward for disbelievers is the Fire. 13:35 
Woe unto the disbelievers. Theirs will be an awful doom. 14:2 
"Lo! for wrong-doers is a painful doom." 14:22 
"They set up rivals to Allah that they may mislead (men) from His way. Say: Enjoy life (while ye may) for lo! your journey's end will be the Fire." 14:30 
Let the disbelievers enjoy life and let false hope beguile them. They will come to know! 15:2-3 
"The disbelievers would not be tolerated." 15:8 
Iblis will lead humans astray. Only perfect Muslims will be safe from him. The rest will go to hell. 15:39-43 
Those who don't believe in the Hereafter are proud. 16:22 
Allah made a roof fall in to kill unbelievers. "And the doom came on them whence they knew not." 16:26 
Disbelievers are evil and will dwell in hell forever. 16:27-29 
Disbelievers are liars. 16:39 
Theirs will be the Fire, and they will be abandoned." 16:62 
"Theirs will be a painful doom." 16:63 
Allah will add doom to doom for those who disbelieve. 16:88 
Those who oppose Islam will face an awful doom. 16:94 
Those who loose their faith in Islam will face an awful doom. Allah's wrath is upon them. 16:106

http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism...f+Palestinian+Violence+and+Terrorism+sinc.htm


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "book" do you think Marc follows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's different when one of the Chosen spews hatred.
Click to expand...


Muhammadans were chosen to be failures and terrorists and haters.  Muhammadanism is a dreadful curse. 

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

_(This message is hidden because Marc39 is on your ignore list.)_

Fortunately, I don't have to listen to it.


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> _(This message is hidden because Marc39 is on your ignore list.)_
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have to listen to it.



Listen to Winston Churchill and Alexis de Toqueville...

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Shogun said:


> oh looky.. some jew decided to pipe in with blank check, twisted logic that he thinks validates israel's killings.
> 
> in other news, the Earth continues to rotate on its axis.



It will continue to roll regardless of you and me. Regardless of your thoughts and my thoughts. 

Blank Check? Twisted Logic? Validates?

Where does anything I posted validate killing?

Just because it is a response, does not mean it is validating the killing.

To my view, nothing validates killing. I have killed in defense. I have seen my side shoot their side in the back. I have see their side shoot our side in the back.

Validate?

You mistake me. I speak of response and often times in war, there is killing. Killing is not nice on either side and it turns a human being into something else entirely.

I choose not to go there. But I HAVE seen it. Both sides are human.


----------



## georgephillip

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "book" do you think Marc follows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry less about me and more about your lack of education and credibility shortcomings and maybe you will receive your first reputational point, loser
Click to expand...

How much money are you making from Israel's racist occupation of Area C?

How much from Gaza?

Fuck you and yours, Moses.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Kalam said:


> _(This message is hidden because Marc39 is on your ignore list.)_
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have to listen to it.



Here ya go.

*Marc39 wrote:*


> Islam = Hate.
> 
> Quran...
> 
> Those who drowned in the flood were disbelievers. 11:42
> Allah will send a painful doom on several nations. 11:48
> Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire 13:5
> Allah does not hear the prayer of disbelievers. 13:14
> Those who do not answer Allah's call will go to hell. 13:18
> Allah leads disbelievers astry while he torments them in this life. Then afterh they die, he makes them uffer even more pain in the doom of the Hereafter. 13:33-34
> The reward for disbelievers is the Fire. 13:35
> Woe unto the disbelievers. Theirs will be an awful doom. 14:2
> "Lo! for wrong-doers is a painful doom." 14:22
> "They set up rivals to Allah that they may mislead (men) from His way. Say: Enjoy life (while ye may) for lo! your journey's end will be the Fire." 14:30
> Let the disbelievers enjoy life and let false hope beguile them. They will come to know! 15:2-3
> "The disbelievers would not be tolerated." 15:8
> Iblis will lead humans astray. Only perfect Muslims will be safe from him. The rest will go to hell. 15:39-43
> Those who don't believe in the Hereafter are proud. 16:22
> Allah made a roof fall in to kill unbelievers. "And the doom came on them whence they knew not." 16:26
> Disbelievers are evil and will dwell in hell forever. 16:27-29
> Disbelievers are liars. 16:39
> Theirs will be the Fire, and they will be abandoned." 16:62
> "Theirs will be a painful doom." 16:63
> Allah will add doom to doom for those who disbelieve. 16:88
> Those who oppose Islam will face an awful doom. 16:94
> Those who loose their faith in Islam will face an awful doom. Allah's wrath is upon them.


http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism...f+Palestinian+Violence+and+Terrorism+sinc.htm


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "book" do you think Marc follows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry less about me and more about your lack of education and credibility shortcomings and maybe you will receive your first reputational point, loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money are you making from Israel's racist occupation of Area C?
> 
> How much from Gaza?
> 
> Fuck you and yours, Moses.
Click to expand...


The Hebrew bible, Christian Bible and Quran say nothing of this Area C.

Take your anti-depressant medication.


----------



## Jos

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(This message is hidden because Marc39 is on your ignore list.)_
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have to listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> *Marc39 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Islam = Hate.
> 
> Quran...
> 
> Those who drowned in the flood were disbelievers. 11:42
> Allah will send a painful doom on several nations. 11:48
> Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire 13:5
> Allah does not hear the prayer of disbelievers. 13:14
> Those who do not answer Allah's call will go to hell. 13:18
> Allah leads disbelievers astry while he torments them in this life. Then afterh they die, he makes them uffer even more pain in the doom of the Hereafter. 13:33-34
> The reward for disbelievers is the Fire. 13:35
> Woe unto the disbelievers. Theirs will be an awful doom. 14:2
> "Lo! for wrong-doers is a painful doom." 14:22
> "They set up rivals to Allah that they may mislead (men) from His way. Say: Enjoy life (while ye may) for lo! your journey's end will be the Fire." 14:30
> Let the disbelievers enjoy life and let false hope beguile them. They will come to know! 15:2-3
> "The disbelievers would not be tolerated." 15:8
> Iblis will lead humans astray. Only perfect Muslims will be safe from him. The rest will go to hell. 15:39-43
> Those who don't believe in the Hereafter are proud. 16:22
> Allah made a roof fall in to kill unbelievers. "And the doom came on them whence they knew not." 16:26
> Disbelievers are evil and will dwell in hell forever. 16:27-29
> Disbelievers are liars. 16:39
> Theirs will be the Fire, and they will be abandoned." 16:62
> "Theirs will be a painful doom." 16:63
> Allah will add doom to doom for those who disbelieve. 16:88
> Those who oppose Islam will face an awful doom. 16:94
> Those who loose their faith in Islam will face an awful doom. Allah's wrath is upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism...f+Palestinian+Violence+and+Terrorism+sinc.htm
Click to expand...

Fake link  the above quote and link do not coincide


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(This message is hidden because Marc39 is on your ignore list.)_
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have to listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam = Hate.
> 
> Quran...
> 
> Those who drowned in the flood were disbelievers. 11:42
> Allah will send a painful doom on several nations. 11:48
> Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire 13:5
> Allah does not hear the prayer of disbelievers. 13:14
> Those who do not answer Allah's call will go to hell. 13:18
> Allah leads disbelievers astry while he torments them in this life. Then afterh they die, he makes them uffer even more pain in the doom of the Hereafter. 13:33-34
> The reward for disbelievers is the Fire. 13:35
> Woe unto the disbelievers. Theirs will be an awful doom. 14:2
> "Lo! for wrong-doers is a painful doom." 14:22
> "They set up rivals to Allah that they may mislead (men) from His way. Say: Enjoy life (while ye may) for lo! your journey's end will be the Fire." 14:30
> Let the disbelievers enjoy life and let false hope beguile them. They will come to know! 15:2-3
> "The disbelievers would not be tolerated." 15:8
> Iblis will lead humans astray. Only perfect Muslims will be safe from him. The rest will go to hell. 15:39-43
> Those who don't believe in the Hereafter are proud. 16:22
> Allah made a roof fall in to kill unbelievers. "And the doom came on them whence they knew not." 16:26
> Disbelievers are evil and will dwell in hell forever. 16:27-29
> Disbelievers are liars. 16:39
> Theirs will be the Fire, and they will be abandoned." 16:62
> "Theirs will be a painful doom." 16:63
> Allah will add doom to doom for those who disbelieve. 16:88
> Those who oppose Islam will face an awful doom. 16:94
> Those who loose their faith in Islam will face an awful doom. Allah's wrath is upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quran 9:5...
> 
> 
> 
> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noble Qur'an Arb/Eng (9 Vol. Set with Full Tafsir) - Dar-us-Salam.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh looky.. some jew decided to pipe in with blank check, twisted logic that he thinks validates israel's killings.
> 
> in other news, the Earth continues to rotate on its axis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will continue to roll regardless of you and me. Regardless of your thoughts and my thoughts.
> 
> Blank Check? Twisted Logic? Validates?
> 
> Where does anything I posted validate killing?
> 
> Just because it is a response, does not mean it is validating the killing.
> 
> To my view, nothing validates killing. I have killed in defense. I have seen my side shoot their side in the back. I have see their side shoot our side in the back.
> 
> Validate?
> 
> You mistake me. I speak of response and often times in war, there is killing. Killing is not nice on either side and it turns a human being into something else entirely.
> 
> I choose not to go there. But I HAVE seen it. Both sides are human.
Click to expand...

Killing of course is easy, thats what they teach you to do, the hard part is when those dead faces want to visit, while your trying to sleep


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Killing of course is easy, thats what they teach you to do, the hard part is when those dead faces want to visit, while your trying to sleep



Have you killed in defense of your country? Your people?  Sleep comes somewhat easier in that regard.

There are many who call for deaths and only see one side. In their singular view, more will die.

But you don't see that? To you there is only one side of this debate? Israel simply should not be there and should be destroyed? 

I let you know my thinking. You do not let me know yours, unless your other posts are truly your view. Then you have indeed let me know.

I don't assume. You have to tell me though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded west of Beit Lahia, in northern Gaza Strip, on Monday afternoon after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired tank shells at the area, medical sources said.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the media coordinator of the medical services in the Strip, said that the two citizens were hit with shrapnel of those shells, describing their condition as "moderate".

Two Palestinians wounded in IOF artillery shelling


----------



## Ropey

That area along Gaza's border with Israel has been declared a no-go zone by the Israeli military, which often fires on Palestinians who venture into the area because it is the zone for sniper marksmen of both sides.

It's a war. Declared on us by them. Here's an idea.

Don't go into that area. There are no settlements there and that area has often been used to setup scoping for the Arabians you call Palestinians and who are snipers. They come in the day and setup distances. Then they come back to their reference points later on in the dusk.

The ones you call Palestinian citizens. A few shells pointed their way deals with the issue. I put forward that bullets would have hurt them worse. When we shoot as marksmen, we are usually sure of the target and that is a death, not an injury.



P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded west of Beit Lahia, in northern Gaza Strip, on Monday afternoon after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired tank shells at the area, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the media coordinator of the medical services in the Strip, said that the two citizens were hit with shrapnel of those shells, describing their condition as "moderate".
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded in IOF artillery shelling


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> That area along Gaza's border with Israel has been declared a no-go zone by the Israeli military, which often fires on Palestinians who venture into the area because it is the zone for sniper marksmen of both sides.
> 
> It's a war. Declared on us by them. Here's an idea.
> 
> Don't go into that area. There are no settlements there and that area has often been used to setup scoping for the Arabians you call Palestinians and who are snipers. They come in the day and setup distances. Then they come back to their reference points later on in the dusk.
> 
> The ones you call Palestinian citizens. A few shells pointed their way deals with the issue. I put forward that bullets would have hurt them worse. When we shoot as marksmen, we are usually sure of the target and that is a death, not an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded west of Beit Lahia, in northern Gaza Strip, on Monday afternoon after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired tank shells at the area, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the media coordinator of the medical services in the Strip, said that the two citizens were hit with shrapnel of those shells, describing their condition as "moderate".
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded in IOF artillery shelling
Click to expand...


Why don't the freeloaders put their no go zone on their own side of the fence?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That area along Gaza's border with Israel has been declared a no-go zone by the Israeli military, which often fires on Palestinians who venture into the area because it is the zone for sniper marksmen of both sides.
> 
> It's a war. Declared on us by them. Here's an idea.
> 
> Don't go into that area. There are no settlements there and that area has often been used to setup scoping for the Arabians you call Palestinians and who are snipers. They come in the day and setup distances. Then they come back to their reference points later on in the dusk.
> 
> The ones you call Palestinian citizens. A few shells pointed their way deals with the issue. I put forward that bullets would have hurt them worse. When we shoot as marksmen, we are usually sure of the target and that is a death, not an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded west of Beit Lahia, in northern Gaza Strip, on Monday afternoon after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired tank shells at the area, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the media coordinator of the medical services in the Strip, said that the two citizens were hit with shrapnel of those shells, describing their condition as "moderate".
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded in IOF artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't the freeloaders put their no go zone on their own side of the fence?
Click to expand...


Because we have a country. The area we have in zone is part of the buffer we took when we fought back the Arabian attack.

The ones you support, don't seem to have one. 

Freeloaders?  

You are still running to fantasy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That area along Gaza's border with Israel has been declared a no-go zone by the Israeli military, which often fires on Palestinians who venture into the area because it is the zone for sniper marksmen of both sides.
> 
> It's a war. Declared on us by them. Here's an idea.
> 
> Don't go into that area. There are no settlements there and that area has often been used to setup scoping for the Arabians you call Palestinians and who are snipers. They come in the day and setup distances. Then they come back to their reference points later on in the dusk.
> 
> The ones you call Palestinian citizens. A few shells pointed their way deals with the issue. I put forward that bullets would have hurt them worse. When we shoot as marksmen, we are usually sure of the target and that is a death, not an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't the freeloaders put their no go zone on their own side of the fence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we have a country. The area we have in zone is part of the buffer we took when we fought back the Arabian attack.
> 
> The ones you support, don't seem to have one.
> 
> Freeloaders?
> 
> You are still running to fantasy.
Click to expand...


Palestine is recognized as a country by about 130 other countries. Israel by about 90.

Palestine has borders. Israel has none. Israel is inside Palestine's borders.


----------



## Ropey

*Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*


Nov 2, 1917 British issued the  Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a National Home for the Jews in Palestine. 
1936-1939  Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over  5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs.  Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.    May 15, 1948  Israel War of Independence (1948 War).  Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Palestine; Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia  declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began. See  1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 Arab-Israeli  war) Timeline (Chronology) and Israel War of Independence 
April 3, 1949   Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to  armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN  Partition Plan.     
Oct. 29, 1956  Suez Campaign. In retaliation for a series of  escalating border raids as well as the closure of the straits of Tiran and Suez canal to Israeli shipping, and to  prevent Egyptian use of newly acquired Soviet arms in a war, Israel invades the Sinai peninsula and occupies it for  several months, with French and British collaboration.     
May, 1964 PLO  (Palestine Liberation Organization) founded with the aim of destroying Israel. The Palestinian  National Charter (1968) officially called for liquidation of Israel. 
May, 1967 Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser closes the straits of  Tiran to Israeli shipping and dismisses UN peacekeeping force. Negotiations with US to reopen the Straits of Tiran fail.   June 5-10,1967 6-day war.  Israel destroys the Egyptian air force on the ground, conquers and  occupies Sinai and Gaza, then conquers the West Bank from Jordan, and  Golan Heights  from Syria. UN resolution 242 called for  Israeli withdrawal, establishment of peace.  1967 Six Day War Timeline (chronology) 
Oct. 6, 1973  * Yom Kippur War*  (October War). In a surprise  attack on the Jewish day of atonement, Egypt retook the Suez canal and a  narrow zone on the other side. Syria reconquered the Golan Heights.  Following massive US and Soviet resupplying of the sides, Israel  succeeded in pushing  back the Syrians and threatening Damascus. In Sinai, the IDF crossed the Suez Canal and cut off the Egyptian Third Army.     
March 26, 1979 Peace treaty  signed between Egypt and Israel.   June 7, 1981 Israel destroys Iraqi Osirak nuclear reactor in daring  raid.   Oct. 6, 1981 Egyptian President Anwar Sadat is assassinated  while on the reviewing stand of a victory parade.    
June 6,  1982 Massive Israeli invasion of Lebanon to fight PLO.    
Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of  Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition.   Sept 28, 
1995 Oslo Interim Agreement  signed. Palestinian Authority to be established.    Nov. 4, 1995 Israeli PM Yitzhak Rabin assassinated by right-wing Israeli  fanatic Yigal Amir. Rabin is replaced by Shimon Peres   
June, 1996 Right-Wing Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu elected Prime  Minister in Israel, replacing Shimon Peres.    
Sept, 1996 "Al-Aksa tunnel riots - Arab sources spread the false rumor  that a gate opened in an underground tunnel tourist attraction by the Israeli government, endangered the foundations of  the Al-Aqsa mosque. This caused several days of rioting and numerous casualties.   
Jan 18, 1997 Israel and Palestinians reach agreement on  Israeli redeployment in the West-Bank city of Hebron 
Oct. 1998 Wye River Plantation talks result in an  agreement for Israeli redeployment and release of political prisoners and renewed Palestinian commitment to correct  its violations of the Oslo accords including excess police force, illegal arms and incitement in public media and  education.   
May 17, 1999 Israel elects Labor party leader and Former  General Ehud Barak as Prime Minister in a landslide. Barak promises rapid progress toward peace.    
March, 2000 Israeli-Syrian peace negotiations fail when  Hafez Assad rejects an Israeli offer relayed by US President Clinton in Geneva. 
Sept. 28, 2000  Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli  opposition leader Ariel Sharon  visited the Temple Mount, which  is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Start of Second  Intifada See Second Intifada  Timeline Second Intifada 
Feb 6, 2001 Right-wing Likud leader Ariel Sharon elected Prime Minister in Israel replacing Ehud Barak and promising "peace and  security."       
Sept. 11, 2001  Terror attacks on World Trade Center in NYC and  the Pentagon carried out by fanatic Islamic Al-Qaida group headed by Osama Bin Laden initiate US war on terror. Israel  and Palestinians agree to a cease fire, but it is not implemented.     
March-April 2002 Israel conducts operation  Defensive  Shield in the West Bank,  following a large number of Palestinian suicide attacks on civilian targets. Saudi peace  initiative adopted at Beirut summit.   Jan 28, 2003 Elections in Israel give wide margin (40 seats) to right wing Likud party,  returning PM Ariel Sharon for another term.    
March 19,2003 US begins invasion of Iraq by a strike against a building where Saddam  Hussein and other leaders are meeting. Baghdad falls, April 9.    
July 9, 2004 International court of Justice (ICJ) rules that the Israeli  security barrier violates international law and must be torn down.    
Nov 11, 2004 Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat dies.    
Jan 9, 2005 Mahmoud Abbas elected President of the Palestinian National  Authority. 
Jan 10, 2005 Ariel Sharon forms unity government with Labor and United Torah  Judaism parties in Israel.     
April 2005   Ariel Sharon visits US President George Bush at his Texas ranch. Syrian  Army leaves Lebanon, officially ending Syrian occupation.      
May 26, 2005  Mahmud Abbas visits  US  President George Bush at the White House, an important symbolic gesture signaling US backing for Abbas and Palestinian  aspirations. Israel releases 400 Palestinian prisoners including some with blood on their hands.  Britain confirms  "low level" negotiations with Hamas.     
June,  2005   Violence flares in Gaza. US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice visits  Palestinian and Israeli leaders to ensure coordination of Israeli withdrawal from Gaza. Israeli PM Ariel Sharon and  Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas meet in Jerusalem June 21. Sharon announces that Palestinians have promised to  coordinate regarding Gaza withdrawal. PM Abbas postpones Palestinian legislative elections in order to change the  election law, amidst growing concern that Hamas will trounce Abbas's Fatah party in the elections. Lebanese elections  give a decisive majority to the opposition to Syria, led by Saad Hariri, son of slain leader Rafiq Hariri.     Aug. 15, 2005 Disengagement - Israeli evacuation of Gaza settlements and four West Bank  settlements began on August 15 and was completed August 24.

And it's been Palestinian fanaticism ever since...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Look at the 1949 armistice agreements. The agreements confirmed that the borders for Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine remained unchanged since they were defined in 1922.

The war was called to an end by UN resolution. None of those countries surrendered. None of those countries lost any land.


----------



## Ropey

Of course. When did an Arabian ever lose a fight? They don't declare war because they say they are in perpetual war with Israel.

Look at the last ones in Gaza and Lebanon. Both Hezbollah and Hamas have said they won. 

They try to negotiate with Jews and having intermediaries between them and the Jews?  Sorry, it will not cut any ice with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Of course. When did an Arabian ever lose a fight? They don't declare war because they say they are in perpetual war with Israel.
> 
> Look at the last ones in Gaza and Lebanon. Both Hezbollah and Hamas have said they won.
> 
> They try to negotiate with Jews and having intermediaries between them and the Jews?  Sorry, it will not cut any ice with Israel.



There are no intermediaries in any of the peace talks. It is Israel and the US on one side talking to Abbas, a US paid puppet on the other.

Israel will not talk with the elected government.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. When did an Arabian ever lose a fight? They don't declare war because they say they are in perpetual war with Israel.
> 
> Look at the last ones in Gaza and Lebanon. Both Hezbollah and Hamas have said they won.
> 
> They try to negotiate with Jews and having intermediaries between them and the Jews?  Sorry, it will not cut any ice with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intermediaries in any of the peace talks. It is Israel and the US on one side talking to Abbas, a US paid puppet on the other.
> 
> Israel will not talk with the elected government.
Click to expand...


Not so, Abbas has stopped talks unless the Israeli stop building in Jerusalem. Jerusalem is entirely Israeli until the negotiations change the current realities.

There is no elected government. Both Fatah and Hamas are illegitimate. This is Hamas's point to say Abbas is illegitimate. In other words, Hamas delegitimizes Abbas at the current moment. These ones can not even get along themselves.  Pitiful.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. When did an Arabian ever lose a fight? They don't declare war because they say they are in perpetual war with Israel.
> 
> Look at the last ones in Gaza and Lebanon. Both Hezbollah and Hamas have said they won.
> 
> They try to negotiate with Jews and having intermediaries between them and the Jews?  Sorry, it will not cut any ice with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intermediaries in any of the peace talks. It is Israel and the US on one side talking to Abbas, a US paid puppet on the other.
> 
> Israel will not talk with the elected government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so, Abbas has stopped talks unless the Israeli stop building in Jerusalem. Jerusalem is entirely Israeli until the negotiations change the current realities.
> 
> There is no elected government. Both Fatah and Hamas are illegitimate. This is Hamas's point to say Abbas is illegitimate. In other words, Hamas legitimizes Abbas at the current moment. These ones can not even get along themselves.
> Clicky
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what Abbas does. Israel does what it wants whether Abbas talks or not.

BTW, Abbas's term in office expired in Jan, 2009.


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intermediaries in any of the peace talks. It is Israel and the US on one side talking to Abbas, a US paid puppet on the other.
> 
> Israel will not talk with the elected government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so, Abbas has stopped talks unless the Israeli stop building in Jerusalem. Jerusalem is entirely Israeli until the negotiations change the current realities.
> 
> There is no elected government. Both Fatah and Hamas are illegitimate. This is Hamas's point to say Abbas is illegitimate. In other words, Hamas legitimizes Abbas at the current moment. These ones can not even get along themselves.
> Clicky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It doesn't matter what Abbas does. Israel does what it wants whether Abbas talks or not.*
> 
> BTW, Abbas's term in office expired in Jan, 2009.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Five wells and several sheds were destroyed by Israeli Civil Administration officials on Tuesday, in a small Bedouin encampment in the south Hebron hills, locals said. 

The area, known as Arab Al-Kaabna, sits between the villages of At-Tuwani and Umm Lasafa, in Area C, a zone under total Israeli military and civil control.

Bedouins living in the area survive by raising livestock, Hathalin explained, adding that with no access to water, the farmers would be forced to take their flocks and produce elsewhere, making our lands an easy target for settlers, he said.

Not connected to any other water supply, Hathalin said the wells sustained not only the livestock but also the inhabitants of the area.

Israeli forces demolish Bedouin community wells | JERUSALEMITES


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Five wells and several sheds were destroyed by Israeli Civil Administration officials on Tuesday, in a small Bedouin encampment in the south Hebron hills, locals said._


I applaud to the rule of law, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Five wells and several sheds were destroyed by Israeli Civil Administration officials on Tuesday, in a small Bedouin encampment in the south Hebron hills, locals said._
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud to the rule of law, of course.
Click to expand...


What law?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Five wells and several sheds were destroyed by Israeli Civil Administration officials on Tuesday, in a small Bedouin encampment in the south Hebron hills, locals said._
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud to the rule of law, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _What law?_
Click to expand...

The law of law, of course, but what did those thieves do to deserve such attention? That's what we shall be asking.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud to the rule of law, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> _What law?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law of law, of course, but what did those thieves do to deserve such attention? That's what we shall be asking.
Click to expand...


You are not making any sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli troops raided Wednesday night a Jerusalem shop, trashing the store's contents, and attacking the workers. The owner's son's foot was broken in the incident. Other employees were apprehended.

Israeli police trash Palestinian store in Jerusalem, break worker's foot


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli troops raided Wednesday night a Jerusalem shop, trashing the store's contents, and attacking the workers. *The owner's son's foot was broken in the incident.* Other employees were apprehended.
> 
> Israeli police trash Palestinian store in Jerusalem, break worker's foot


Another fabrication from Pallywood I see. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_B1H-1opys[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli troops raided Wednesday night a Jerusalem shop, trashing the store's contents, and attacking the workers. *The owner's son's foot was broken in the incident.* Other employees were apprehended.
> 
> Israeli police trash Palestinian store in Jerusalem, break worker's foot
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from Pallywood I see.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_B1H-1opys[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- IOF bulldozers demolished on Wednesday night 11 water tanks and troughs used by Palestinian shepherds in the southern West Bank, in an Israeli attempt to force Palestinians to leave the area.

Occupation demolish water tanks and troughs in the southern West Bank


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Just a bump of relevant information.



Ropey said:


> *Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*
> 
> 
> Nov 2, 1917 British issued the  Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a National Home for the Jews in Palestine.
> 1936-1939  Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over  5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs.  Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.    May 15, 1948  Israel War of Independence (1948 War).  Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Palestine; Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia  declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began. See  1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 Arab-Israeli  war) Timeline (Chronology) and Israel War of Independence
> April 3, 1949   Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to  armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN  Partition Plan.
> Oct. 29, 1956  Suez Campaign. In retaliation for a series of  escalating border raids as well as the closure of the straits of Tiran and Suez canal to Israeli shipping, and to  prevent Egyptian use of newly acquired Soviet arms in a war, Israel invades the Sinai peninsula and occupies it for  several months, with French and British collaboration.
> May, 1964 PLO  (Palestine Liberation Organization) founded with the aim of destroying Israel. The Palestinian  National Charter (1968) officially called for liquidation of Israel.
> May, 1967 Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser closes the straits of  Tiran to Israeli shipping and dismisses UN peacekeeping force. Negotiations with US to reopen the Straits of Tiran fail.   June 5-10,1967 6-day war.  Israel destroys the Egyptian air force on the ground, conquers and  occupies Sinai and Gaza, then conquers the West Bank from Jordan, and  Golan Heights  from Syria. UN resolution 242 called for  Israeli withdrawal, establishment of peace.  1967 Six Day War Timeline (chronology)
> Oct. 6, 1973  * Yom Kippur War*  (October War). In a surprise  attack on the Jewish day of atonement, Egypt retook the Suez canal and a  narrow zone on the other side. Syria reconquered the Golan Heights.  Following massive US and Soviet resupplying of the sides, Israel  succeeded in pushing  back the Syrians and threatening Damascus. In Sinai, the IDF crossed the Suez Canal and cut off the Egyptian Third Army.
> March 26, 1979 Peace treaty  signed between Egypt and Israel.   June 7, 1981 Israel destroys Iraqi Osirak nuclear reactor in daring  raid.   Oct. 6, 1981 Egyptian President Anwar Sadat is assassinated  while on the reviewing stand of a victory parade.
> June 6,  1982 Massive Israeli invasion of Lebanon to fight PLO.
> Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of  Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition.   Sept 28,
> 1995 Oslo Interim Agreement  signed. Palestinian Authority to be established.    Nov. 4, 1995 Israeli PM Yitzhak Rabin assassinated by right-wing Israeli  fanatic Yigal Amir. Rabin is replaced by Shimon Peres
> June, 1996 Right-Wing Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu elected Prime  Minister in Israel, replacing Shimon Peres.
> Sept, 1996 "Al-Aksa tunnel riots - Arab sources spread the false rumor  that a gate opened in an underground tunnel tourist attraction by the Israeli government, endangered the foundations of  the Al-Aqsa mosque. This caused several days of rioting and numerous casualties.
> Jan 18, 1997 Israel and Palestinians reach agreement on  Israeli redeployment in the West-Bank city of Hebron
> Oct. 1998 Wye River Plantation talks result in an  agreement for Israeli redeployment and release of political prisoners and renewed Palestinian commitment to correct  its violations of the Oslo accords including excess police force, illegal arms and incitement in public media and  education.
> May 17, 1999 Israel elects Labor party leader and Former  General Ehud Barak as Prime Minister in a landslide. Barak promises rapid progress toward peace.
> March, 2000 Israeli-Syrian peace negotiations fail when  Hafez Assad rejects an Israeli offer relayed by US President Clinton in Geneva.
> Sept. 28, 2000  Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli  opposition leader Ariel Sharon  visited the Temple Mount, which  is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Start of Second  Intifada See Second Intifada  Timeline Second Intifada
> Feb 6, 2001 Right-wing Likud leader Ariel Sharon elected Prime Minister in Israel replacing Ehud Barak and promising "peace and  security."
> Sept. 11, 2001  Terror attacks on World Trade Center in NYC and  the Pentagon carried out by fanatic Islamic Al-Qaida group headed by Osama Bin Laden initiate US war on terror. Israel  and Palestinians agree to a cease fire, but it is not implemented.
> March-April 2002 Israel conducts operation  Defensive  Shield in the West Bank,  following a large number of Palestinian suicide attacks on civilian targets. Saudi peace  initiative adopted at Beirut summit.   Jan 28, 2003 Elections in Israel give wide margin (40 seats) to right wing Likud party,  returning PM Ariel Sharon for another term.
> March 19,2003 US begins invasion of Iraq by a strike against a building where Saddam  Hussein and other leaders are meeting. Baghdad falls, April 9.
> July 9, 2004 International court of Justice (ICJ) rules that the Israeli  security barrier violates international law and must be torn down.
> Nov 11, 2004 Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat dies.
> Jan 9, 2005 Mahmoud Abbas elected President of the Palestinian National  Authority.
> Jan 10, 2005 Ariel Sharon forms unity government with Labor and United Torah  Judaism parties in Israel.
> April 2005   Ariel Sharon visits US President George Bush at his Texas ranch. Syrian  Army leaves Lebanon, officially ending Syrian occupation.
> May 26, 2005  Mahmud Abbas visits  US  President George Bush at the White House, an important symbolic gesture signaling US backing for Abbas and Palestinian  aspirations. Israel releases 400 Palestinian prisoners including some with blood on their hands.  Britain confirms  "low level" negotiations with Hamas.
> June,  2005   Violence flares in Gaza. US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice visits  Palestinian and Israeli leaders to ensure coordination of Israeli withdrawal from Gaza. Israeli PM Ariel Sharon and  Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas meet in Jerusalem June 21. Sharon announces that Palestinians have promised to  coordinate regarding Gaza withdrawal. PM Abbas postpones Palestinian legislative elections in order to change the  election law, amidst growing concern that Hamas will trounce Abbas's Fatah party in the elections. Lebanese elections  give a decisive majority to the opposition to Syria, led by Saad Hariri, son of slain leader Rafiq Hariri.     Aug. 15, 2005 Disengagement - Israeli evacuation of Gaza settlements and four West Bank  settlements began on August 15 and was completed August 24.
> 
> And it's been Palestinian fanaticism ever since...


----------



## P F Tinmore

The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.

This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.
> 
> This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.



It is a fait acompli. Done deal. Either the whole middle east erupts or Israel is left alone.  

There are no negotiations on that front. Your front.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.
> 
> This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fait acompli. Done deal. Either the whole middle east erupts or Israel is left alone.
> 
> There are no negotiations on that front. Your front.
Click to expand...


I posted that same thing many times, Israel is there and is always going to be there Suck it up and move on PFT


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.
> 
> This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fait acompli. Done deal. Either the whole middle east erupts or Israel is left alone.
> 
> There are no negotiations on that front. Your front.
Click to expand...


Israel wishes that were true. The legitimacy of Palestine is waxing in the eyes of the world community while the legitimacy of Israel is waning.


----------



## Ropey

Possibly in your mind. You can only post words of your wishes as can I. 

The true future is left to the the hands of our chosen lords, or chance if you are not one of belief.

Many beliefs have waned whilst the house of Israel remains. There have always been those who tried to stop the house of Israel to gain back Israel.

So, now we have it back, as our book said we would, and we ready for the true fight. We worked quite hard to get it and our protections. So I leave the future to the future.

Then we will see what we will see. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.
> 
> This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fait acompli. Done deal. Either the whole middle east erupts or Israel is left alone.
> 
> There are no negotiations on that front. Your front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel wishes that were true. The legitimacy of Palestine is waxing in the eyes of the world community while the legitimacy of Israel is waning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Just a bump of relevant information.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you quote a page you should provide a link , Otherwise people might think you wrote it
> this is the work of The Israeli Ami Isseroff
> Middle East Israel - Palestinian Conflict TimeLine
Click to expand...


----------



## HinduPatriot

99% of Palis that the Israeli heroes kill are not civilians, since they support the muzzie terror movement and cheered during 911. Those who sympathise with terrorists ARE terrorists, and deserve to be united with their 72 virgins asap.

God bless India, Israel and USA in the global war on the muzzie terrorist bastards. I wish the muzzie terrorists the very best of luck in hooking up with their virgins in hell.

Never forget 911. Never forget Mumbai.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Just a bump of relevant information.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*
> 
> 
> Nov 2, 1917 British issued the  Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a &#8220;National Home&#8221; for the Jews in Palestine.
> 1936-1939  Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over  5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs.  Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.    May 15, 1948  Israel War of Independence (1948 War).  Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Palestine; Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia  declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began. See  1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 Arab-Israeli  war) Timeline (Chronology) and Israel War of Independence
> April 3, 1949   Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to  armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN  Partition Plan.
> Oct. 29, 1956  Suez Campaign. In retaliation for a series of  escalating border raids as well as the closure of the straits of Tiran and Suez canal to Israeli shipping, and to  prevent Egyptian use of newly acquired Soviet arms in a war, Israel invades the Sinai peninsula and occupies it for  several months, with French and British collaboration.
> May, 1964 PLO  (Palestine Liberation Organization) founded with the aim of destroying Israel. The Palestinian  National Charter (1968) officially called for liquidation of Israel.
> May, 1967 Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser closes the straits of  Tiran to Israeli shipping and dismisses UN peacekeeping force. Negotiations with US to reopen the Straits of Tiran fail.   June 5-10,1967 6-day war.  Israel destroys the Egyptian air force on the ground, conquers and  occupies Sinai and Gaza, then conquers the West Bank from Jordan, and  Golan Heights  from Syria. UN resolution 242 called for  Israeli withdrawal, establishment of peace.  1967 Six Day War Timeline (chronology)
> Oct. 6, 1973  * Yom Kippur War*  (October War). In a surprise  attack on the Jewish day of atonement, Egypt retook the Suez canal and a  narrow zone on the other side. Syria reconquered the Golan Heights.  Following massive US and Soviet resupplying of the sides, Israel  succeeded in pushing  back the Syrians and threatening Damascus. In Sinai, the IDF crossed the Suez Canal and cut off the Egyptian Third Army.
> March 26, 1979 Peace treaty  signed between Egypt and Israel.   June 7, 1981 Israel destroys Iraqi Osirak nuclear reactor in daring  raid.   Oct. 6, 1981 Egyptian President Anwar Sadat is assassinated  while on the reviewing stand of a victory parade.
> June 6,  1982 Massive Israeli invasion of Lebanon to fight PLO.
> Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of  Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition.   Sept 28,
> 1995 Oslo Interim Agreement  signed. Palestinian Authority to be established.    Nov. 4, 1995 Israeli PM Yitzhak Rabin assassinated by right-wing Israeli  fanatic Yigal Amir. Rabin is replaced by Shimon Peres
> June, 1996 Right-Wing Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu elected Prime  Minister in Israel, replacing Shimon Peres.
> Sept, 1996 "Al-Aksa tunnel riots - Arab sources spread the false rumor  that a gate opened in an underground tunnel tourist attraction by the Israeli government, endangered the foundations of  the Al-Aqsa mosque. This caused several days of rioting and numerous casualties.
> Jan 18, 1997 Israel and Palestinians reach agreement on  Israeli redeployment in the West-Bank city of Hebron
> Oct. 1998 Wye River Plantation talks result in an  agreement for Israeli redeployment and release of political prisoners and renewed Palestinian commitment to correct  its violations of the Oslo accords including excess police force, illegal arms and incitement in public media and  education.
> May 17, 1999 Israel elects Labor party leader and Former  General Ehud Barak as Prime Minister in a landslide. Barak promises rapid progress toward peace.
> March, 2000 Israeli-Syrian peace negotiations fail when  Hafez Assad rejects an Israeli offer relayed by US President Clinton in Geneva.
> Sept. 28, 2000  Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli  opposition leader Ariel Sharon  visited the Temple Mount, which  is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Start of Second  Intifada See Second Intifada  Timeline Second Intifada
> Feb 6, 2001 Right-wing Likud leader Ariel Sharon elected Prime Minister in Israel replacing Ehud Barak and promising "peace and  security."
> Sept. 11, 2001  Terror attacks on World Trade Center in NYC and  the Pentagon carried out by fanatic Islamic Al-Qaida group headed by Osama Bin Laden initiate US war on terror. Israel  and Palestinians agree to a cease fire, but it is not implemented.
> March-April 2002 Israel conducts operation  Defensive  Shield in the West Bank,  following a large number of Palestinian suicide attacks on civilian targets. Saudi peace  initiative adopted at Beirut summit.   Jan 28, 2003 Elections in Israel give wide margin (40 seats) to right wing Likud party,  returning PM Ariel Sharon for another term.
> March 19,2003 US begins invasion of Iraq by a strike against a building where Saddam  Hussein and other leaders are meeting. Baghdad falls, April 9.
> July 9, 2004 International court of Justice (ICJ) rules that the Israeli  security barrier violates international law and must be torn down.
> Nov 11, 2004 Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat dies.
> Jan 9, 2005 Mahmoud Abbas elected President of the Palestinian National  Authority.
> Jan 10, 2005 Ariel Sharon forms unity government with Labor and United Torah  Judaism parties in Israel.
> April 2005   Ariel Sharon visits US President George Bush at his Texas ranch. Syrian  Army leaves Lebanon, officially ending Syrian occupation.
> May 26, 2005  Mahmud Abbas visits  US  President George Bush at the White House, an important symbolic gesture signaling US backing for Abbas and Palestinian  aspirations. Israel releases 400 Palestinian prisoners including some with blood on their hands.  Britain confirms  "low level" negotiations with Hamas.
> June,  2005   Violence flares in Gaza. US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice visits  Palestinian and Israeli leaders to ensure coordination of Israeli withdrawal from Gaza. Israeli PM Ariel Sharon and  Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas meet in Jerusalem June 21. Sharon announces that Palestinians have promised to  coordinate regarding Gaza withdrawal. PM Abbas postpones Palestinian legislative elections in order to change the  election law, amidst growing concern that Hamas will trounce Abbas's Fatah party in the elections. Lebanese elections  give a decisive majority to the opposition to Syria, led by Saad Hariri, son of slain leader Rafiq Hariri.     Aug. 15, 2005 Disengagement - Israeli evacuation of Gaza settlements and four West Bank  settlements began on August 15 and was completed August 24.
> 
> And it's been Palestinian fanaticism ever since...
Click to expand...




Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bump of relevant information.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you quote a page you should provide a link , Otherwise people might think you wrote it
> this is the work of The Israeli Ami Isseroff
> Middle East Israel - Palestinian Conflict TimeLine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me the bump.
> 
> Links are all there... Who compiled does not matter. The links to their support are all there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

> Ami Isseroff emach she'mo
> 
> Dr. Ami Isseroff is a technical writer and programmer who lives in Rehovot, Israel. He is Executive Secretary of MidEastWeb for Coexistence, Middle East: MidEastWeb and editor of PeaceWatch http://www.ariga.com/peacewatch.
> 
> However, his vitriolic ethnocentrism becomes apparent in this article. The future of Jewish anti-Zionism - a Zionist analysis (article/book)


Who compiled it does  matter. as it was not you


----------



## P F Tinmore

HinduPatriot said:


> 99% of Palis that the Israeli heroes kill are not civilians, since they support the muzzie terror movement and cheered during 911. Those who sympathise with terrorists ARE terrorists, and deserve to be united with their 72 virgins asap.
> 
> God bless India, Israel and USA in the global war on the muzzie terrorist bastards. I wish the muzzie terrorists the very best of luck in hooking up with their virgins in hell.
> 
> Never forget 911. Never forget Mumbai.



Israelis are integral, necessary and active participants in an illegal and brutal occupation.

They cannot be considered "civilians" either.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Just a bump of relevant information.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Concise Timeline of Recent Israeli-Palestinian History*
> 
> Nov 2, 1917 British issued the  Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a National Home for the Jews in Palestine.
> 1936-1939  Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over  5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs.  Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.    May 15, 1948  Israel War of Independence (1948 War).  Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Palestine; Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia  declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began. See  1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 Arab-Israeli  war) Timeline (Chronology) and Israel War of Independence
> April 3, 1949   Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to  armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN  Partition Plan.
> Oct. 29, 1956  Suez Campaign. In retaliation for a series of  escalating border raids as well as the closure of the straits of Tiran and Suez canal to Israeli shipping, and to  prevent Egyptian use of newly acquired Soviet arms in a war, Israel invades the Sinai peninsula and occupies it for  several months, with French and British collaboration.
> May, 1964 PLO  (Palestine Liberation Organization) founded with the aim of destroying Israel. The Palestinian  National Charter (1968) officially called for liquidation of Israel.
> May, 1967 Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser closes the straits of  Tiran to Israeli shipping and dismisses UN peacekeeping force. Negotiations with US to reopen the Straits of Tiran fail.   June 5-10,1967 6-day war.  Israel destroys the Egyptian air force on the ground, conquers and  occupies Sinai and Gaza, then conquers the West Bank from Jordan, and  Golan Heights  from Syria. UN resolution 242 called for  Israeli withdrawal, establishment of peace.  1967 Six Day War Timeline (chronology)
> Oct. 6, 1973  * Yom Kippur War*  (October War). In a surprise  attack on the Jewish day of atonement, Egypt retook the Suez canal and a  narrow zone on the other side. Syria reconquered the Golan Heights.  Following massive US and Soviet resupplying of the sides, Israel  succeeded in pushing  back the Syrians and threatening Damascus. In Sinai, the IDF crossed the Suez Canal and cut off the Egyptian Third Army.
> March 26, 1979 Peace treaty  signed between Egypt and Israel.   June 7, 1981 Israel destroys Iraqi Osirak nuclear reactor in daring  raid.   Oct. 6, 1981 Egyptian President Anwar Sadat is assassinated  while on the reviewing stand of a victory parade.
> June 6,  1982 Massive Israeli invasion of Lebanon to fight PLO.
> Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of  Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition.   Sept 28,
> 1995 Oslo Interim Agreement  signed. Palestinian Authority to be established.    Nov. 4, 1995 Israeli PM Yitzhak Rabin assassinated by right-wing Israeli  fanatic Yigal Amir. Rabin is replaced by Shimon Peres
> June, 1996 Right-Wing Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu elected Prime  Minister in Israel, replacing Shimon Peres.
> Sept, 1996 "Al-Aksa tunnel riots - Arab sources spread the false rumor  that a gate opened in an underground tunnel tourist attraction by the Israeli government, endangered the foundations of  the Al-Aqsa mosque. This caused several days of rioting and numerous casualties.
> Jan 18, 1997 Israel and Palestinians reach agreement on  Israeli redeployment in the West-Bank city of Hebron
> Oct. 1998 Wye River Plantation talks result in an  agreement for Israeli redeployment and release of political prisoners and renewed Palestinian commitment to correct  its violations of the Oslo accords including excess police force, illegal arms and incitement in public media and  education.
> May 17, 1999 Israel elects Labor party leader and Former  General Ehud Barak as Prime Minister in a landslide. Barak promises rapid progress toward peace.
> March, 2000 Israeli-Syrian peace negotiations fail when  Hafez Assad rejects an Israeli offer relayed by US President Clinton in Geneva.
> Sept. 28, 2000  Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli  opposition leader Ariel Sharon  visited the Temple Mount, which  is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Start of Second  Intifada See Second Intifada  Timeline Second Intifada
> Feb 6, 2001 Right-wing Likud leader Ariel Sharon elected Prime Minister in Israel replacing Ehud Barak and promising "peace and  security."
> Sept. 11, 2001  Terror attacks on World Trade Center in NYC and  the Pentagon carried out by fanatic Islamic Al-Qaida group headed by Osama Bin Laden initiate US war on terror. Israel  and Palestinians agree to a cease fire, but it is not implemented.
> March-April 2002 Israel conducts operation  Defensive  Shield in the West Bank,  following a large number of Palestinian suicide attacks on civilian targets. Saudi peace  initiative adopted at Beirut summit.   Jan 28, 2003 Elections in Israel give wide margin (40 seats) to right wing Likud party,  returning PM Ariel Sharon for another term.
> March 19,2003 US begins invasion of Iraq by a strike against a building where Saddam  Hussein and other leaders are meeting. Baghdad falls, April 9.
> July 9, 2004 International court of Justice (ICJ) rules that the Israeli  security barrier violates international law and must be torn down.
> Nov 11, 2004 Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat dies.
> Jan 9, 2005 Mahmoud Abbas elected President of the Palestinian National  Authority.
> Jan 10, 2005 Ariel Sharon forms unity government with Labor and United Torah  Judaism parties in Israel.
> April 2005   Ariel Sharon visits US President George Bush at his Texas ranch. Syrian  Army leaves Lebanon, officially ending Syrian occupation.
> May 26, 2005  Mahmud Abbas visits  US  President George Bush at the White House, an important symbolic gesture signaling US backing for Abbas and Palestinian  aspirations. Israel releases 400 Palestinian prisoners including some with blood on their hands.  Britain confirms  "low level" negotiations with Hamas.
> June,  2005   Violence flares in Gaza. US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice visits  Palestinian and Israeli leaders to ensure coordination of Israeli withdrawal from Gaza. Israeli PM Ariel Sharon and  Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas meet in Jerusalem June 21. Sharon announces that Palestinians have promised to  coordinate regarding Gaza withdrawal. PM Abbas postpones Palestinian legislative elections in order to change the  election law, amidst growing concern that Hamas will trounce Abbas's Fatah party in the elections. Lebanese elections  give a decisive majority to the opposition to Syria, led by Saad Hariri, son of slain leader Rafiq Hariri.     Aug. 15, 2005 Disengagement - Israeli evacuation of Gaza settlements and four West Bank  settlements began on August 15 and was completed August 24.
> 
> And it's been Palestinian fanaticism ever since...
Click to expand...




Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bump of relevant information.
> 
> If you quote a page you should provide a link , Otherwise people might think you wrote it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me the bump.
> 
> Links are all there... Who compiled does not matter. The links to their support are all there.
Click to expand...




Jos said:


> Who compiled it does  matter. as it was not you



It doesn't need to be me, the links prove out and thanks for the bump.


----------



## Ropey

> An Israeli airstrike has killed five Gaza militants in the deadliest attack against the coastal strip in months.
> 
> The Israeli military said the men were about to launch a rocket attack against southern Israeli communities when they were struck.
> 
> Palestinian officials confirmed the five dead were militants. There were no further details immediately available about their identities.
> 
> Israel has for years routinely targeted rocket launchers from Gaza. Such incidents, however, have been scaled back dramatically in the two years since the Israel-Hamas war in Gaza concluded.
> 
> Hamas controls the Gaza Strip, while the rival Palestinian Authority governs the West Bank.



CBC News - World - Israeli airstrike kills 5 Gaza militants

More civilians? Hard to call them that when we got there quick enough to get their weapons and drive back your other "civilians" who were attempting to take the ded militants weapons away.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> An Israeli airstrike has killed five Gaza militants in the deadliest attack against the coastal strip in months.
> 
> The Israeli military said the men were about to launch a rocket attack against southern Israeli communities when they were struck.
> 
> Palestinian officials confirmed the five dead were militants. There were no further details immediately available about their identities.
> 
> Israel has for years routinely targeted rocket launchers from Gaza. Such incidents, however, have been scaled back dramatically in the two years since the Israel-Hamas war in Gaza concluded.
> 
> Hamas controls the Gaza Strip, while the rival Palestinian Authority governs the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBC News - World - Israeli airstrike kills 5 Gaza militants
> 
> More civilians? Hard to call them that when we got there quick enough to get their weapons and drive back your other "civilians" who were attempting to take the ded militants weapons away.
Click to expand...


That is an AP article. AP articles are written in Israel.


----------



## Ropey

Nothing like Muslims attacking their own is there?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ2T2WDmlY[/ame]

You might be a Muslim if you look like this.... Leaving Islam?






The Faces of Islam​


> "Saira Liaqat, 26, poses for the camera as she holds a portrait of herself before being burned, at her home in Lahore, Pakistan, Wednesday, July 9, 2008. When she was fifteen, Saira was married to a relative who would later attack her with acid after insistently demanding her to live with him, although the families had agreed she wouldn't join him until she finished school. Saira has undergone plastic surgery 9 times to try to recover from her scars."



*Warning - VERY GRAPHIC *

Terrorism that's personal (12 images) | Best news photos: All Eyes photo blog | tampabay.com & St. Petersburg Times


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> That is an AP article. AP articles are written in Israel.



So.  Your apologist proxies are any different? At least we write and put our names to them rather than find apolgist proxies in the attempt to put a different face to ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an AP article. AP articles are written in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Your apologist proxies are any different? At least we write and put our names to them rather than find apolgist proxies in the attempt to put a different face to ...
Click to expand...


AP is a proven liar. They take Israeli press releases and print them without question even when they know the story is false.


----------



## Ropey

georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​
PF Meet George


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Nothing like Muslims attacking their own is there?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ2T2WDmlY
> 
> You might be a Muslim if you look like this.... Leaving Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Faces of Islam​
> 
> 
> 
> "Saira Liaqat, 26, poses for the camera as she holds a portrait of herself before being burned, at her home in Lahore, Pakistan, Wednesday, July 9, 2008. When she was fifteen, Saira was married to a relative who would later attack her with acid after insistently demanding her to live with him, although the families had agreed she wouldn't join him until she finished school. Saira has undergone plastic surgery 9 times to try to recover from her scars."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning - VERY GRAPHIC *
> 
> Terrorism that's personal (12 images) | Best news photos: All Eyes photo blog | tampabay.com & St. Petersburg Times
Click to expand...


Wrong country. This is an Israel/Palestine board.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like Muslims attacking their own is there?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ2T2WDmlY
> 
> You might be a Muslim if you look like this.... Leaving Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Faces of Islam​
> 
> 
> 
> "Saira Liaqat, 26, poses for the camera as she holds a portrait of herself before being burned, at her home in Lahore, Pakistan, Wednesday, July 9, 2008. When she was fifteen, Saira was married to a relative who would later attack her with acid after insistently demanding her to live with him, although the families had agreed she wouldn't join him until she finished school. Saira has undergone plastic surgery 9 times to try to recover from her scars."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning - VERY GRAPHIC *
> 
> Terrorism that's personal (12 images) | Best news photos: All Eyes photo blog | tampabay.com & St. Petersburg Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong country. This is an Israel/Palestine board.
Click to expand...

This is an extension of what Arabian Muslims do to their own and by proof of this is extended the proof of Arabian complicity in using their young as self ignition devices and shields in the protection of their in use warring machine and which the Muslim Brotherhood sanction. 

Want to see the Palestinian connection?  Hmm?

*And so it fits.*


----------



## Jroc

Those idiots are just tools to be used by the Arab propagandist they are a waste of time Ropey. To try and engage in an intelligent debate with them is pointless.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Those idiots are just tools to be used by the Arab propagandist they are a waste of time Ropey. To try and engage in an intelligent debate with them is pointless.



Even so, one can try to have them see both sides of the divide. Seeing one side will render a person one-eyed and slanted in view.

Which is where they are.  Others read though. When I post the other extremes I hope to have them move closer to the middle.

But with those obsessed, I understand you....  Rather like playing tennis with a very loose racket. 

A lot of work, yielding little results.  



georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Which is where they are.  Others read though. When I post the other extremes I hope to have them move closer to the middle.
> 
> But with those obsessed, I understand you....  Rather like playing tennis with a very loose racket.
> 
> A lot of work, yielding little results.



Yeah you're right the rebuttals are more information for people on the board that can actually think for themselves, that leaves Georgie and PTF out


----------



## britishbulldog

The viscious Jewish terrorists who occupy Palestine must and will be defeated.

Europe stands united with the muzzy lot on the issue of Palestine -- though on most other issues the muzzy lot is the enemy.

The Jewish scoundrels will never be forgiven by the British for their criminality and terrorism against Britain in the 1940s.

God bless the United Kingdom in its quest to see a liberated Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violently raided the home of administrative prisoner Ayed Dudin in Dura town, Al-Khalil city, and terrorized his family in response to his refusal of an Israeli offer demanding him to accept his exile to the Gaza Strip in exchange for his freedom.

Ahrar center for prisoners' studies and human rights said that the troops violently broke into and ransacked the house of prisoner Dudin causing panic among the family inside and withdraw after informing his elder son Hamza to go to the Israeli intelligence headquarters in the city for interrogation.

The Israeli higher court told Dudin it would release him from administrative detention if he accepted to live away from his family in Gaza, but he rejected the offer and insisted on going home. The raid on his house was an attempt to pressure him in this regard.

IOF terrorize family of administrative detainee for his refusal of exile offer


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok7gKOaBkJc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok7gKOaBkJc[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtfi0LGvYR8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtfi0LGvYR8[/ame]


----------



## HinduPatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violently raided the home of administrative prisoner Ayed Dudin in Dura town, Al-Khalil city, and terrorized his family in response to his refusal of an Israeli offer demanding him to accept his exile to the Gaza Strip in exchange for his freedom.
> 
> Ahrar center for prisoners' studies and human rights said that the troops violently broke into and ransacked the house of prisoner Dudin causing panic among the family inside and withdraw after informing his elder son Hamza to go to the Israeli intelligence headquarters in the city for interrogation.
> 
> The Israeli higher court told Dudin it would release him from administrative detention if he accepted to live away from his family in Gaza, but he rejected the offer and insisted on going home. The raid on his house was an attempt to pressure him in this regard.
> 
> IOF terrorize family of administrative detainee for his refusal of exile offer



Stupid post. Israel is too kind on the muzzie terrorist bastards. If they were in Kashmir, they would be shot!!

God Bless Israel and India in the terrorist cleansing process.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Administrative detention is holding people in prison without trial.


----------



## HinduPatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Administrative detention is holding people in prison without trial.



So fucking what?

Israel is fighting a war against the muzzie terrorist bastards, just like USA and India are.

Israel should do with 'em whatever is deemed necessary. At the very minimum, Israel should demolish the family homes of the detained muzzie potential terrorist. I would go further and say: jail the bastard for 2 years and then put him on trial. If he is shown to be guilty, execute the bastard. If he is innocent, jail him for another 3 years for misbehaving in jail and then release him!! It sends a strong message.


----------



## P F Tinmore

HinduPatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Administrative detention is holding people in prison without trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Israel is fighting a war against the muzzie terrorist bastards, just like USA and India are.
> 
> Israel should do with 'em whatever is deemed necessary. At the very minimum, Israel should demolish the family homes of the detained muzzie potential terrorist. I would go further and say: jail the bastard for 2 years and then put him on trial. It sends a strong message.
Click to expand...


Are you apologizing for Israel's violations of law?


----------



## HinduPatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Administrative detention is holding people in prison without trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Israel is fighting a war against the muzzie terrorist bastards, just like USA and India are.
> 
> Israel should do with 'em whatever is deemed necessary. At the very minimum, Israel should demolish the family homes of the detained muzzie potential terrorist. I would go further and say: jail the bastard for 2 years and then put him on trial. It sends a strong message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you apologizing for Israel's violations of law?
Click to expand...


I ain't apologising for anything. Israel is a heroic country and has my full support.

It is not only an ally of the USA but is also India's largest defense supplier.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man was seriously wounded on Monday near Ramallah city when Israeli troops opened fire at him.

Eyewitnesses said that the young man, 23, was shot by Israeli troops during his participation in a protest against the apartheid wall in Badu area.

They added that the troops detained the young man before taking him to Hadassah hospital.

Israeli troops seriously wound Palestinian young man near Ramallah


----------



## Jos

> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court





> Under Israeli law, in order testimony to be valid, the victim or witness must be present in court to undergo cross-examination. However, since June 2007, despite a letter from the court requesting their presence, the Israeli military authorities have not allowed a single individual to leave Gaza to appear in court. As a result, their cases are dismissed and closed. Further, PCHRs lawyers  although qualified  cannot enter Israel to represent their clients before the courts. As a result, PCHR is forced to work with and hire lawyers in Israel (at extra cost). However, clients are not allowed to enter Israel to meet with their lawyer, and all requests made by lawyers to enter Gaza  to meet with clients, visit the crime scene, and so on  have been denied. Necessarily, this affects the lawyers ability to represent their clients, thereby undermining victims right to an effective remedy.


Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-5]


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> * Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life.
> 
> These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.*
> 
> It is a disgrace for Arab and Muslim dictators, particularly those who make billions of dollars from selling oil, that their constituents have to seek work and refuge in Israel and the West. It is also a disgrace for Fatah and Hamas that thousands of Palestinians cannot find jobs or a good life in the two Palestinian states in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  Arab and Islamic regimes are spending billions of dollars on building new mosques and madrasas while nearly half of their people are illiterate and live under the poverty line. University graduates in these countries are forced to search for work in the West because of poor working conditions and lack of opportunities.
> 
> The absence of good government, transparency, accountability and democracy in these countries is driving Arabs and Muslims to seek work and a better life not only in North America and Europe, but even in places like Israel.  In many ways, these Palestinians are not different from the African immigrants who try to infiltrate Israel every day through Egypt. The immigrants come from Sudan, Ethiopia, Eretria, Nigeria and other African countries.
> 
> Like the Palestinians, the Africans are prepared to pay a lot of money to get into Israel. Egyptian traffickers charge up to $1,000 for each immigrant.  But for the African immigrants, the journey is also a very dangerous one. In the past three years, Egyptian border guards have shot and killed dozens of African men and women who tried to cross the border into Israel.
> 
> While the Egyptians are killing the African immigrants, Israel is providing the lucky ones who manage to cross the border with jobs, as well as medical and social services.  True, Israel is not 100% perfect. But an African Muslim or Christian still prefers Israel to countries like Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Iran. As a "refugee" from Darfour, Sudan, who now lives in Tel Aviv, explained: "I feel more secure in the Jewish state than in Sudan or any Arab or Islamic country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iconoclast - New English Review
Click to expand...


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *
> 
> 
> 
> *As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.  The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan.*
> 
> While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Israeli law, in order testimony to be valid, the victim or witness must be present in court to undergo cross-examination. However, since June 2007, despite a letter from the court requesting their presence, the Israeli military authorities have not allowed a single individual to leave Gaza to appear in court. As a result, their cases are dismissed and closed. Further, PCHRs lawyers  although qualified  cannot enter Israel to represent their clients before the courts. As a result, PCHR is forced to work with and hire lawyers in Israel (at extra cost). However, clients are not allowed to enter Israel to meet with their lawyer, and all requests made by lawyers to enter Gaza  to meet with clients, visit the crime scene, and so on  have been denied. Necessarily, this affects the lawyers ability to represent their clients, thereby undermining victims right to an effective remedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-5]
Click to expand...


Kangaroo court!


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Israeli law, in order testimony to be valid, the victim or witness must be present in court to undergo cross-examination. However, since June 2007, despite a letter from the court requesting their presence, the Israeli military authorities have not allowed a single individual to leave Gaza to appear in court. As a result, their cases are dismissed and closed. Further, PCHRs lawyers  although qualified  cannot enter Israel to represent their clients before the courts. As a result, PCHR is forced to work with and hire lawyers in Israel (at extra cost). However, clients are not allowed to enter Israel to meet with their lawyer, and all requests made by lawyers to enter Gaza  to meet with clients, visit the crime scene, and so on  have been denied. Necessarily, this affects the lawyers ability to represent their clients, thereby undermining victims right to an effective remedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel Effectively Denies Palestinian Victims of Operation Cast Lead Access to Justice: PCHR files petition to Israeli Supreme Court :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kangaroo court!
Click to expand...


Harvard University Study: 8 out of 10 Israeli Arabs prefer Israel over any other country in the world, including Arab and Muslim shitholes.
Center for Public Leadership - Coexistence


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImueOLYl4LE[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas IslamoNazis Infiltrate Gaza Hospital And Threaten Doctors 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the southern Gaza Strip coast of Rafah on Wednesday night, press sources reported.

The sources said that the gunboats repeatedly targeted the fishing boats at a close distance, forcing fishermen to return to the beach fearing for their lives.

Israeli navy boats routinely chase and harass Palestinian fishermen along the shoreline of the Strip, one of whom was killed last Friday when his boat capsized while trying to escape the Israeli navy chase off Rafah coast.

Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the southern Gaza Strip coast of Rafah on Wednesday night, press sources reported.
> 
> The sources said that the gunboats repeatedly targeted the fishing boats at a close distance, forcing fishermen to return to the beach fearing for their lives.
> 
> Israeli navy boats routinely chase and harass Palestinian fishermen along the shoreline of the Strip, one of whom was killed last Friday when his boat capsized while trying to escape the Israeli navy chase off Rafah coast.
> 
> Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM-5WkfyrWY[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the southern Gaza Strip coast of Rafah on Wednesday night, press sources reported.
> 
> The sources said that the gunboats repeatedly targeted the fishing boats at a close distance, forcing fishermen to return to the beach fearing for their lives.
> 
> Israeli navy boats routinely chase and harass Palestinian fishermen along the shoreline of the Strip, one of whom was killed last Friday when his boat capsized while trying to escape the Israeli navy chase off Rafah coast.
> 
> Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats



How To Be A Proud Palestinian Loser 
Golly gee, I am SOOOO proud to be a Palestinian Arab from the West Bank. Let me tell you the reasons why I have such warm, fuzzy feelings about my people and culture: 


1. There is no such thing as Mothers Day. No worry about cards, gifts, and expensive meals. There is no honor in being a woman in our culture, so there is no reason to devote a day to her. We do, however, get to enjoy watching our fathers beat our mothers senseless for the slightest real or imagined infraction. Also, if Dad suspects that Mom spoke to a strange man in the street, he gets to kill her to preserve the family honor! 

2. Weapons. Every child, from the time he can grasp an object, is trained to feel comfortable with a rifle or pistol in his hand. And every Palestinian has a weapon: a gun, a rocket launcher, a pound of C-4. What good are hands if they aren't used to kill? 

3. Hate. Boy, we love to hate. Hate is the very basis and foundation of our culture. From the time a child is old enough to understand language, we teach him to hate. Hate Jews, hate the West, hate his fellow man, and most of all, hate himself. We have no love songs, we do not preach love, the word love does not appear anywhere in our society. Hate is the fuel that runs our motors. 

4. Death. The moment a Palestinian Arab child is born, his parents begin to plan his death. How will he die? Will he be struck by an Israeli bullet while being used as a human shield by Palestinian gunmen? Will he get shot while throwing rocks at Jewish soldiers? Will he be packed with explosives and sent to blow himself up, killing others? Or will he merely be one of the many Palestinians murdered by other Palestinians in the normal course of daily life in 
the death-culture of the Palestinian Arabs? Who knows? That's part of the thrill. 

5. Unemployment. Palestinians used to have jobs, working in Israel. But then, our leaders had a brilliant idea: suicide bombings! For their own protection, Israel had to close its borders, preventing Palestinians from going to their jobs, so they could sit around unemployed and blame the Jews for it. What great fun to be your own worst enemy!


----------



## Marc39

How To Be A Proud Palestinian Loser  

6. Martyrdom. Who in their right mind wants to be a martyr? Among normal people, a martyr complex is considered immature and obnoxious, if not downright crazy. With us, it's the central syndrome of our society! Hey, look at me, I'm gonna kill myself and become admired! And then, when we do kill ourselves, instead of being considered pathetic, we DO get admired! It's a whole complete cycle of sickness! American kids collect baseball cards; Palestinian kids collect martyr cards (really! no joke!). 

7. A feeling of entitlement. When Israel came into being, we declared war. We lost. We fought again. We lost. We fought again. We lost. Israel had the right to kill us all (we sure would kill all of them if we got the chance). Instead, they allow us to live on land they conquered. But we can't leave that alone. We have to claim entitlement to live on land that we lost in 6 wars. Since when does the loser of a war get to claim the land he fought over? They don't. But we do. Not only that, but we happily kill our kids over it! Hey, what's more important -- a chunk of dirt, or some worthless kid who isn't going to amount to anything anyway? 

8. Uselessness. The Jews have won more Nobel Prizes than all other ethnic groups combined. Their contributions to science, art, literature and the humanities is far out of proportion to their population. What have Palestinians produced? Nothing! Not a thing. We don't do anything productive. We're too busy rioting and killing and chanting and screaming and calling for everyone's death. And we blame the Jews for it, as though the Jews stop us from being productive. 

9. Friends. The Palestinian people sure know how to pick 'em. Saadam Hussein. The Taliban. Adolf Hitler. You name a psychopath, and we embrace him. And look who our supporters are! The American Nazi Party. The KKK. Just check their websites and see how they stand in solidarity with us. When you support the Palestinian "cause," you're in real good company. Bring your white sheet! 

10. Freedom. The biggest laugh in the world is when people call us "freedom fighters" or they say we're fighting for our freedom. Take a look at all 22 Arab countries. Do you see any freedom there? Well, that's what our country will be like if we ever get one. It 
will be a dictatorship run by armed, masked thugs who will kill anyone who dissents. Just like we are now. Freedom???? LOLOLOLOL The word doesn't even exist in our language. Hey, just like George Orwell said: "Freedom is slavery. Long live big brother!" 

Remember: Israel is bad! 
Its existence keeps reminding us what a bunch of losers we are.

lg colloquium: 10 Reasons To Love Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip  A Palestinian medic says the Israeli army shot and killed a shepherd near Gaza's border with Israel.

Adham Abu Salmia said the man was leading his goats in an open area near Gaza's Erez border crossing with Israel Thursday when he was shot. He died later in hospital. Another man with him was wounded.

Palestinian medic: Israel kills Gaza shepherd - Yahoo! News


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip &#8211; A Palestinian medic says the Israeli army shot and killed a shepherd near Gaza's border with Israel.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmia said the man was leading his goats in an open area near Gaza's Erez border crossing with Israel Thursday when he was shot. He died later in hospital. Another man with him was wounded.



*How To Be A Proud Palestinian Loser  *

Golly gee, I am SOOOO proud to be a Palestinian Arab from the West Bank. Let me tell you the reasons why I have such warm, fuzzy feelings about my people and culture: 

1. There is no such thing as Mothers Day. No worry about cards, gifts, and expensive meals. There is no honor in being a woman in our culture, so there is no reason to devote a day to her. We do, however, get to enjoy watching our fathers beat our mothers senseless for the slightest real or imagined infraction. Also, if Dad suspects that Mom spoke to a strange man in the street, he gets to kill her to preserve the family honor! 

2. Weapons. Every child, from the time he can grasp an object, is trained to feel comfortable with a rifle or pistol in his hand. And every Palestinian has a weapon: a gun, a rocket launcher, a pound of C-4. What good are hands if they aren't used to kill? 

3. Hate. Boy, we love to hate. Hate is the very basis and foundation of our culture. From the time a child is old enough to understand language, we teach him to hate. Hate Jews, hate the West, hate his fellow man, and most of all, hate himself. We have no love songs, we do not preach love, the word love does not appear anywhere in our society. Hate is the fuel that runs our motors. 

4. Death. The moment a Palestinian Arab child is born, his parents begin to plan his death. How will he die? Will he be struck by an Israeli bullet while being used as a human shield by Palestinian gunmen? Will he get shot while throwing rocks at Jewish soldiers? Will he be packed with explosives and sent to blow himself up, killing others? Or will he merely be one of the many Palestinians murdered by other Palestinians in the normal course of daily life in 
the death-culture of the Palestinian Arabs? Who knows? That's part of the thrill. 

5. Unemployment. Palestinians used to have jobs, working in Israel. But then, our leaders had a brilliant idea: suicide bombings! For their own protection, Israel had to close its borders, preventing Palestinians from going to their jobs, so they could sit around unemployed and blame the Jews for it. What great fun to be your own worst enemy!


----------



## Marc39

*How To Be A Proud Palestinian Loser*

6. Martyrdom. Who in their right mind wants to be a martyr? Among normal people, a martyr complex is considered immature and obnoxious, if not downright crazy. With us, it's the central syndrome of our society! Hey, look at me, I'm gonna kill myself and become admired! And then, when we do kill ourselves, instead of being considered pathetic, we DO get admired! It's a whole complete cycle of sickness! American kids collect baseball cards; Palestinian kids collect martyr cards (really! no joke!). 

7. A feeling of entitlement. When Israel came into being, we declared war. We lost. We fought again. We lost. We fought again. We lost. Israel had the right to kill us all (we sure would kill all of them if we got the chance). Instead, they allow us to live on land they conquered. But we can't leave that alone. We have to claim entitlement to live on land that we lost in 6 wars. Since when does the loser of a war get to claim the land he fought over? They don't. But we do. Not only that, but we happily kill our kids over it! Hey, what's more important -- a chunk of dirt, or some worthless kid who isn't going to amount to anything anyway? 

8. Uselessness. The Jews have won more Nobel Prizes than all other ethnic groups combined. Their contributions to science, art, literature and the humanities is far out of proportion to their population. What have Palestinians produced? Nothing! Not a thing. We don't do anything productive. We're too busy rioting and killing and chanting and screaming and calling for everyone's death. And we blame the Jews for it, as though the Jews stop us from being productive. 

9. Friends. The Palestinian people sure know how to pick 'em. Saadam Hussein. The Taliban. Adolf Hitler. You name a psychopath, and we embrace him. And look who our supporters are! The American Nazi Party. The KKK. Just check their websites and see how they stand in solidarity with us. When you support the Palestinian "cause," you're in real good company. Bring your white sheet! 

10. Freedom. The biggest laugh in the world is when people call us "freedom fighters" or they say we're fighting for our freedom. Take a look at all 22 Arab countries. Do you see any freedom there? Well, that's what our country will be like if we ever get one. It 
will be a dictatorship run by armed, masked thugs who will kill anyone who dissents. Just like we are now. Freedom???? LOLOLOLOL The word doesn't even exist in our language. Hey, just like George Orwell said: "Freedom is slavery. Long live big brother!" 

Remember: Israel is bad! 
Its existence keeps reminding us what a bunch of losers we are.


----------



## georgephillip

Noble Jews

"Tuesday, Israeli authorities demolished a Palestinian home in Ras al Ahmud, East Jerusalem. ISM activists interviewed family members left homeless by the senseless demolition.

"On December 19, 2010, Israeli soldiers entered the East Jerusalem neighborhood of Ras al Ahmud and left a demolition notice on the window of a Palestinian home. 

"The families inside were faced with a wrenching decision: demolish their own home and pay a fine of 60,000 shekels or refuse and watch as soldiers demolish their house and punish them with a fine of 120,000 shekels. 

"Soldiers showed up outside with a bulldozer. 

"Finally, on December 21, they tore down their own house.

&#8220;'It felt so bad to take the house down. To even think for one minute that we wouldn&#8217;t have a home &#8211; what do you do? 

"*My father bought this land over 40 years ago,*' explained Rami."

Such a deal.

You make any shekels on this deal?

Parasite.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> Noble Jews
> 
> "Tuesday, Israeli authorities demolished a Palestinian home in Ras al Ahmud, East Jerusalem. ISM activists interviewed family members left homeless by the senseless demolition.
> 
> "On December 19, 2010, Israeli soldiers entered the East Jerusalem neighborhood of Ras al Ahmud and left a demolition notice on the window of a Palestinian home.
> 
> "The families inside were faced with a wrenching decision: demolish their own home and pay a fine of 60,000 shekels or refuse and watch as soldiers demolish their house and punish them with a fine of 120,000 shekels.
> 
> "Soldiers showed up outside with a bulldozer.
> 
> "Finally, on December 21, they tore down their own house.
> 
> 'It felt so bad to take the house down. To even think for one minute that we wouldnt have a home  what do you do?
> 
> "*My father bought this land over 40 years ago,*' explained Rami."
> 
> Such a deal.
> 
> You make any shekels on this deal?
> 
> Parasite.



How is it that foreigners can issue orders and fines?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noble Jews
> 
> "Tuesday, Israeli authorities demolished a Palestinian home in Ras al Ahmud, East Jerusalem. ISM activists interviewed family members left homeless by the senseless demolition.
> 
> "On December 19, 2010, Israeli soldiers entered the East Jerusalem neighborhood of Ras al Ahmud and left a demolition notice on the window of a Palestinian home.
> 
> "The families inside were faced with a wrenching decision: demolish their own home and pay a fine of 60,000 shekels or refuse and watch as soldiers demolish their house and punish them with a fine of 120,000 shekels.
> 
> "Soldiers showed up outside with a bulldozer.
> 
> "Finally, on December 21, they tore down their own house.
> 
> 'It felt so bad to take the house down. To even think for one minute that we wouldnt have a home  what do you do?
> 
> "*My father bought this land over 40 years ago,*' explained Rami."
> 
> Such a deal.
> 
> You make any shekels on this deal?
> 
> Parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that foreigners can issue orders and fines?
Click to expand...


Since Jews lived in Judea 2500 years before the pedophile Muhammad was even hatched, that would make Muzzies the foreigners.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noble Jews
> 
> "Tuesday, Israeli authorities demolished a Palestinian home in Ras al Ahmud, East Jerusalem. ISM activists interviewed family members left homeless by the senseless demolition.
> 
> "On December 19, 2010, Israeli soldiers entered the East Jerusalem neighborhood of Ras al Ahmud and left a demolition notice on the window of a Palestinian home.
> 
> "The families inside were faced with a wrenching decision: demolish their own home and pay a fine of 60,000 shekels or refuse and watch as soldiers demolish their house and punish them with a fine of 120,000 shekels.
> 
> "Soldiers showed up outside with a bulldozer.
> 
> "Finally, on December 21, they tore down their own house.
> 
> 'It felt so bad to take the house down. To even think for one minute that we wouldnt have a home  what do you do?
> 
> "*My father bought this land over 40 years ago,*' explained Rami."
> 
> Such a deal.
> 
> You make any shekels on this deal?
> 
> Parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that foreigners can issue orders and fines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Jews lived in Judea 2500 years before the pedophile Muhammad was even hatched, that would make Muzzies the foreigners.
Click to expand...


Their religion was not stated. Israel does this to Christians as well as Muslims.

What is your stupid excuse for that?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that foreigners can issue orders and fines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Jews lived in Judea 2500 years before the pedophile Muhammad was even hatched, that would make Muzzies the foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their religion was not stated. Israel does this to Christians as well as Muslims.
> 
> What is your stupid excuse for that?
Click to expand...


Jews lived in Judea since at least 1300 BCE, verified by the archaeological record.

The pedophile Muhammad was hatched in 570 CE and Muzzies invaded Judea in 636 CE.

That would make Muzzies foreigners by at least 2000 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Jews lived in Judea 2500 years before the pedophile Muhammad was even hatched, that would make Muzzies the foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their religion was not stated. Israel does this to Christians as well as Muslims.
> 
> What is your stupid excuse for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews lived in Judea since at least 1300 BCE, verified by the archaeological record.
> 
> The pedophile Muhammad was hatched in 570 CE and Muzzies invaded Judea in 636 CE.
> 
> That would make Muzzies foreigners by at least 2000 years.
Click to expand...


Are you ducking the Christian question? Why is Israel driving out the Christians?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their religion was not stated. Israel does this to Christians as well as Muslims.
> 
> What is your stupid excuse for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews lived in Judea since at least 1300 BCE, verified by the archaeological record.
> 
> The pedophile Muhammad was hatched in 570 CE and Muzzies invaded Judea in 636 CE.
> 
> That would make Muzzies foreigners by at least 2000 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ducking the Christian question? Why is Israel driving out the Christians?
Click to expand...


Israel is the only country in the Middle East where the Christian population has increased.

Israeli Christian population 1948: 35,000
Israeli Christian population 2010: 200,000
Israel is a safe haven for Christians against Muzzie persecution.

No wonder you have 0 reputational points, clueless one.

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Muslim Genocide Of Christians In The Middle East*


> *It is obvious by now that the Christians in the Middle East are an "endangered species."  Christians in Arab countries are no longer being persecuted; they are now being slaughtered and driven out of their homes and lands. Those who for many years turned a blind eye to complaints about the persecution of Christians in the Middle East now owe the victims an apology. Now it is clear to all that these complaints were not "Jewish propaganda."
> 
> The war of genocide against Christians in the Middle East can no longer be treated as an "internal affair" of Iraq or Egypt or the Palestinians. What the West needs to understand is that radical Islam has declared jihad not only against Jews, but also against Christians.  In Iraq, Egypt and the Palestinian territories, Christians are being targeted almost on a daily basis by Muslim fundamentalists and secular dictators.*
> 
> Dozens of Arab Christians in Iraq have been killed in recent months in what seems to be well-planned campaign to drive them out of the country. Many Christian families have already begun fleeing Iraq out of fear for their lives.  Some have chosen to start new lives in Jordan, while many others are expressing hope that they could be resettled in North America or Europe.  In Egypt, the plight of the Coptic Christian minority appears to be worsening. Just this week, the Egyptian security forces killed a Coptic Christian man and wounded scores of others who were protesting against the government's intention to demolish a Christian-owned structure. Hardly a day passes without reports of violence against members of the Coptic Christian community in various parts of Egypt. Most of the attacks are carried out by Muslim fundamentalists.
> 
> According to the Barnabas Fund, an advocacy and charitable organization based in the United Kingdom, "Fears for the safety of Egyptian Christians are growing after a series of false allegations, violent threats and mass demonstrations against Christians in Egypt."  Muslim anger was ignited by unfounded accusations that Egyptian Christians were aligned with Israel and stockpiling weapons in preparation for war against Muslims. The Barnabas Fund noted that Egyptian authorities have been accused of complicity for political reasons in the escalating sectarian crisis.  Palestinian Christians have also been feeling the heat, although they their conditions remain much better than those of their brothers and sisters in Iraq and Egypt.



The West, Islam and Sharia: Muslim Genocide of Christians Throughout Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Violent confrontations between Israeli occupation forces and Jerusalemite citizens in Silwan suburb on Monday evening led to injuries among the citizens, eyewitnesses reported.

They said that the clashes broke out after the IOF soldiers tried to storm Al-Ein mosque in the suburb at the pretext of arresting a number of Palestinians who were entrenched inside it.

The witnesses noted that the clashes expanded to include other nearby suburbs as the IOF soldiers used gas bombs, stun grenades, and live and rubber bullets leading to casualties among the Jerusalemites.

Jerusalemites injured in confrontations in Silwan


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Violent confrontations between Israeli occupation forces and Jerusalemite citizens in Silwan suburb on Monday evening led to injuries among the citizens, eyewitnesses reported.



The only occupation is Arabians occupying Israel.  When will the troublemakers finally go back to the desert of Arabia, where they belong?

Eugene Rostow, Legal Scholar, Former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank...


> *The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable.* That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments....


Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> They said that the clashes broke out after the IOF soldiers tried to storm Al-Ein mosque in the suburb at the pretext of arresting a number of Palestinians who were entrenched inside it.



"Palestiniains":  Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death.

There are no Palestinians. It's a made up word.
Israel was called Palestine for two thousand years.
Like "Wiccan," "Palestinian" sounds ancient but is
really a modern invention. Before the Israelis won
the land in the 1967 war, Gaza was owned by Egypt, the
West Bank was owned by Jordan, and there were no
"Palestinians."

As soon as the Jews took over and started growing
oranges as big as basketballs, what do you know, say
hello to the "Palestinians," weeping for their deep
bond with their lost "land" and "nation."

So for the sake of honesty, let's not use the word
"Palestinian" any more to describe these delightful
folks, who dance for joy at our deaths until someone
points out they're being taped. Instead, let's call
them what they are: "Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish
Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In
The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And
Death."

I know that's a bit unwieldy to expect to see on CNN.
How about this, then:

"Adjacent Jew-Haters." Okay, so the Adjacent
Jew-Haters want their own country. Oops, just one
more thing. No, they don't. They could've had their
own country any time in the last thirty years,
especially two years ago at Camp David. But if you
have your own country, you have to have traffic lights
and garbage trucks and Chambers of Commerce, and,
worse, you actually have to figure out some way to
make a living.

That's no fun. No, they want what all the other
Jew-Haters in the region want: Israel. They also want
a big pile of dead Jews, of course
--that's where the real fun is -- but mostly they want
Israel.

*CONTINUED: *Dennis Miller on Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian worker was injured while collecting gravel east of Gaza city at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) who routinely target those workers near the Strip border areas.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for the medical services, said that the 19-year-old youth was injured with bullet shrapnel in his nose and ear on Tuesday morning.

He said that the young man was hospitalized, adding that the number of wounded workers as a result of IOF shooting thus rose to 109.

Palestinian worker hit with IOF bullets


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian worker was injured while collecting gravel east of Gaza city at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) who routinely target those workers near the Strip border areas.



Er, there is only an Arab occupation of Israel.

Eugene Rostow, Legal Scholar, Former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank...


> *The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable. *That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments....


Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies


----------



## georgephillip

*Israel Kills Children*

"A demonstration commemorating the beginning of 'Operation Cast Lead' was held Tuesday in the Gazan city of Beit Hanoun. Families of victims were in attendance, as were 5 International Solidarity Movement activists. 

"Two years have passed since the Israeli attacks on Gaza, which killed over 1400 people in just 23 days. 

"*The vast majority of victims were civilians, including 350 children, according to the United Nations and other major human rights organizations*."

Beit Hanoun demonstration commemorates &#8220;Cast Lead&#8221; as victims&#8217; families mourn | International Solidarity Movement


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> *Israel Kills Children  BOGUS [/]*


*

Robert Bernstein, Founder, Human Rights Watch...



			Significantly, Col. Richard Kemp, the former commander of British forces in Afghanistan and an expert on warfare, has said that the Israel Defense Forces in Gaza did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1*


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> *Israel Kills Children  BOGUS [/]*


*



Palestine Press Agency: Hamas Beat and Tortured Children. 



			Today Hamas arrested a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement. 

A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion.
		
Click to expand...


æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä ÈÑÓ ááÃäÈÇÁ - ÚÓÇÝ íÊåã ÃÌåÒÉ ÍãÇÓ ÈÇÚÊÞÇá ÃØÝÇá æÊÚÐíÈåã æÔÈÍåã Ýí ÇáÈÑÏ ÇáÞÇÑÕ ÈÊåãÉ ÑÝÚ ÑÇíÇÊ ÍÑßÉ ÝÊÍ*


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> *Israel Kills Children*
> 
> "A demonstration commemorating the beginning of 'Operation Cast Lead' was held Tuesday in the Gazan city of Beit Hanoun. Families of victims were in attendance, as were 5 International Solidarity Movement activists.
> 
> "Two years have passed since the Israeli attacks on Gaza, which killed over 1400 people in just 23 days.
> 
> "*The vast majority of victims were civilians, including 350 children, according to the United Nations and other major human rights organizations*."
> 
> Beit Hanoun demonstration commemorates Cast Lead as victims families mourn | International Solidarity Movement



Children killed
TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
Israelis: 124
Palestinians: 1452

Remember These Children


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Children killed
> TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Israelis: 124
> Palestinians: 1452



Bullshit, as always, jihadi.  


*Palestine Press: Hamas Beat And Tortured Children*


> Today [Hamas] arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion.


*Click* æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä ÈÑÓ ááÃäÈÇÁ - ÚÓÇÝ íÊåã ÃÌåÒÉ ÍãÇÓ ÈÇÚÊÞÇá ÃØÝÇá æÊÚÐíÈåã æÔÈÍåã Ýí ÇáÈÑÏ ÇáÞÇÑÕ ÈÊåãÉ ÑÝÚ ÑÇíÇÊ ÍÑßÉ ÝÊÍ


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _A Palestinian worker was injured while collecting gravel east of Gaza city at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) who routinely target those workers near the Strip border areas._


Fresh installment of same old agitprop garbage from "palestine-info" dump, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Children killed TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Israelis: 124 Palestinians: 1452_


I'm most sure hamas thugs are still frustrated they couldn't succeed in murdering more.


----------



## georgephillip

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Kills Children  BOGUS [/]*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Robert Bernstein, Founder, Human Rights Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> Significantly, Col. Richard Kemp, the former commander of British forces in Afghanistan and an expert on warfare, has said that the Israel Defense Forces in Gaza did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1*
Click to expand...

*
How many Muslim children have died due to orders Colonel Richard Kemp gave?

How much money have Kemp and the publishers of the New York Times earned from killing innocent Muslims?*


----------



## Ropey

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Children killed TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Israelis: 124 Palestinians: 1452_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most sure hamas thugs are still frustrated they couldn't succeed in murdering more.
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## georgephillip

What do you call someone who takes money for killing children?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _What do you call someone who takes money for killing children?_


A United States Air Force officer?


----------



## georgephillip

*And what of those who take money for beating children?*

"On February 8, 1988, Newsweek magazine quoted an Israeli soldier: ' We got orders to knock on every door, enter and take out all the males. 

"'*The younger ones we lined up with their faces against the wall, and soldiers beat them with billy clubs*. 

"'This was no private initiative, these were orders from our company commander. . . . 

"'After one soldier finished beating a detainee, another soldier called him &#8216;you Nazi,&#8217; and the first man shot back: 'You bleeding heart.&#8217; 

"'When one soldier tried to stop another from beating an Arab for no reason, a fist fight broke out.'&#8221;

"These were the old days before conscience was eliminated from the ranks of the Israeli military."

CounterPunch


----------



## Ropey

georgephillip said:


> What do you call someone who takes money for killing children?



But your post above is about *killing*?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/reputation.php?p=3155696

 Then you post *beating*.

And you think you are not a *liar*?  



georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## georgephillip

*If Islam was your daughter?*

"Jabaliya refugee camp -- *Islam Dwidar*'s classmates were still taking in her shocking death - the teacher weeping outside before facing the girls, her closest friend recounting how they walked to school together each day - when the news arrived about Tahreer Abu El Jidyan.

The two 15-year-old pupils at Jabaliya's school were both shot in the head by Israeli soldiers inside their homes just a few blocks and several hours apart. 

"*Islam died almost immediately* after the bullet smashed through her forehead as she baked bread with her mother in their yard on Sunday." 

Jabaliya...


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"On February 8, 1988, Newsweek magazine quoted an Israeli soldier: ' We got orders to knock on every door, enter and take out all the males._


There are no israeli soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _If Islam was your daughter?_


It was a hilariously dumbass twist. So, when are my flock's daughters Islams?


georgephillip said:


> _The two 15-year-old pupils at Jabaliya's school were both shot in the head by Israeli soldiers inside their homes just a few blocks and several hours apart. fromoccupiedpalestine._


In memorable words of Benny Morris "The Palestinian Authority (PA) has emerged as a virtual kingdom of mendacity, where every official, from President Arafat [and now Abu Mazen] down, spends his days lying to a succession of western journalists.". That fromoccupiedgarbagedump.com is no different, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDkjDNG0GuQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _(drivel)_


Palisimians shot Muhammed Al Dura and blamed that on jooze, now a terminally sick woman had served the same purpose. Sick palisturdian bastards.


----------



## docmauser1

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What do you call someone who takes money for killing children?_
> 
> 
> 
> A United States Air Force officer?
Click to expand...

Nnnah. On the second thought, it is a hamas thug, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli army arrested Thursday morning four Palestinians from the northwest Ramallah town of Beit Rema, three of them members of the town municipality, said Palestinian rights expert Fouad al-Khafsh.

The fourth arrestee is Alaa Remawi, a known Palestinian writer. All of the arrestees had previously served time in Israeli occupation prisons.

Khafsh said he believed the Israelis are targeting local councils because of the multiple services they offer to the Palestinians. Previously released prisoners have also been prime targets in Israeli arrest campaigns. No charges have been placed against the detainees.

The Israelis arrested 13 more West Bank men Thursday morning. The arrestees were "wanted" by the Israeli army and taken in for questioning, Israeli Radio said.

Two nights prior, Israeli undercover police stormed the Wadi al-Halwa Information Center and arrested center director Jawad Siyam.

The Israelis arrest three Beit Rema municipality officials


----------



## Jos

*Shot in his bed*


> Israeli troops have shot dead a 67-year-old Palestinian man by mistake in an operation to arrest members of the Islamist militant organisation, Hamas.
> 
> The pre-dawn raid happened in Hebron, in the West Bank, a day after six supporters of Hamas had been released from jail by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The man who died was a neighbour of one of the Hamas men.








BBC News - West Bank civilian dies in Israeli army raid in Hebron


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli army arrested Thursday morning four Palestinians from the northwest Ramallah town of Beit Rema, three of them members of the town municipality, said Palestinian rights expert Fouad al-Khafsh. palestine-info.co.uk_


In memorable words of Benny Morris "The Palestinian Authority (PA) has emerged as a virtual kingdom of mendacity, where every official, from President Arafat [and now Abu Mazen] down, spends his days lying to a succession of western journalists.".


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israeli army arrested Thursday morning four Palestinians from the northwest Ramallah town of Beit Rema, three of them members of the town municipality, said Palestinian rights expert Fouad al-Khafsh. palestine-info.co.uk_
> 
> 
> 
> In memorable words of Benny Morris "The Palestinian Authority (PA) has emerged as a virtual kingdom of mendacity, where every official, from President Arafat [and now Abu Mazen] down, spends his days lying to a succession of western journalists.".
Click to expand...


The Palestinian Authority is bought and paid for by the US.

No question that they are full of crap.


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli troops have shot dead a 67-year-old Palestinian man by mistake in an operation to arrest members of the Islamist militant organisation, Hamas. The pre-dawn raid happened in Hebron, in the West Bank, a day after six supporters of Hamas had been released from jail by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _And they say "no hamas" there. Hamas & Friends, of course!


----------



## georgephillip

One Family in Gaza

"Just months after the Israeli assault that killed 1,390 Palestinians, I visited Gaza. 

"Among dozens of painful stories I heard, one family stood out. 

"I spent several days with Kamal and Wafaa Awajah, playing with their children, sleeping in the tent they were living in, and filming their story.

"Wafaa described the execution of their son, Ibrahim...


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"Just months after the Israeli assault that killed 1,390 Palestinians, I visited Gaza. "Among dozens of painful stories I heard, one family stood out. "I spent several days with Kamal and Wafaa Awajah, playing with their children, sleeping in the tent they were living in, and filming their story. "Wafaa described the execution of their son, Ibrahim..._


Kleenex, anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> *Shot in his bed*
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli troops have shot dead a 67-year-old Palestinian man by mistake in an operation to arrest members of the Islamist militant organisation, Hamas.
> 
> The pre-dawn raid happened in Hebron, in the West Bank, a day after six supporters of Hamas had been released from jail by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The man who died was a neighbour of one of the Hamas men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - West Bank civilian dies in Israeli army raid in Hebron
Click to expand...


AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Haj Omar al-Qawsmi, 65 years, was asleep in his bed at 4:15 Friday morning when IOF troops quietly sneaked into his flat and went straight to his bedroom and riddled his head and upper body with 13 bullets leaving his brain splattered on the floor mistaking him for Wael al-Bitar.





Qawasmi's wife showing journalists where her husband was murdered in cold blood

13 IOF bullets penetrated the head and heart of an elderly Palestinian man


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL_


Al Khalil? What the eff's Al Khalil? Who's Al Khalil? Don't worry, honest folks, I'm here to shed light on that paliban mistery. It is Hebron. Mentioned in Genesis with no arabs existing that time, not on mother earth, not in space cadet academy. But they just have to have it, and then we have the Church of St.Mary of Justinian referred to now as ... the dome of the rock. Yes, ladies & gents, that big obsene golden cupola on top of the Temple mount used to be a cool byzantine church.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Well, actually I'd like a Third Temple to be there instead of a mosque OR a church.  But that will come in Messiah's time.  Right now we have to have peace in the Holy Land.


----------



## Jos

> Israeli troops have shot dead a 67-year-old Palestinian man by mistake


 If the "brave" Israeli soldiers had found the right man, their plan was to execute him anyway. Real Men don't execute unarmed civilians  in bed on the states orders.
Rules for the War on Israel as shown by Israeli actions 
It's OK to Murder unarmed civilians as they sleep 
It's OK to Murder unarmed civilians under a flag of truce
White phosphorous and cluster munitions may be used on civilians in urban areas
Political opponents can be murdered in cold blood
Attacking Hospitals, schools and places of worship is fair game
May They will Lament,  payback is a bitch


----------



## Ancient lion

Those "brave soldiers" aren't any more to be considered soldiers at all 
There is no army to fight !

The best description is "assasins" !


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _Israeli troops have shot dead a 67-year-old Palestinian man by mistake_
> 
> 
> 
> _ If the "brave" Israeli soldiers had found the right man, their plan was to execute him anyway. Real Men don't execute unarmed civilians  in bed on the states orders.
> Rules for the War on Israel as shown by Israeli actions
> It's OK to Murder unarmed civilians as they sleep
> It's OK to Murder unarmed civilians under a flag of truce
> White phosphorous and cluster munitions may be used on civilians in urban areas
> Political opponents can be murdered in cold blood
> Attacking Hospitals, schools and places of worship is fair game
> May They will Lament,  payback is a bitch_
Click to expand...

"P F Tinmore" doing "Jos"ing. Goddamn arab propagandistaniacs.


----------



## Booster Bob

Arabs will win back their land in the end.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ancient lion said:


> Those "brave soldiers" aren't any more to be considered soldiers at all
> There is no army to fight !
> 
> The best description is "assasins" !



Palestine has never had an army. It has always been Israeli troops attacking Palestinian civilians.


----------



## Ropey

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _AL-KHALIL_
> 
> 
> 
> Al Khalil? What the eff's Al Khalil? Who's Al Khalil? Don't worry, honest folks, I'm here to shed light on that paliban mistery. It is *Hebron*. *Mentioned in Genesis with no arabs existing that time, not on mother earth, not in space cadet academy. *But they just have to have it, and then we have the Church of St.Mary of Justinian referred to now as ... the dome of the rock. Yes, ladies & gents, that big obsene golden cupola on top of the Temple mount used to be a cool byzantine church.
Click to expand...


Indeed!


----------



## High_Gravity

Booster Bob said:


> Arabs will win back their land in the end.



Joke of the day.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- An elderly Palestinian farmer was shot dead at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) near the northern Gaza Strip city of Beit Hanun on Monday, medical sources reported.

Adham abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, told the PIC that Sha'ban Qarmut, 65, was hit with three bullets in the chest by the IOF soldiers.

He said that Qarmut was farming his land north of the Beit Hanun city when he was shot, adding that he died instantly.

IOF soldiers kill Palestinian farmer in northern Gaza


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- An elderly Palestinian farmer was shot dead at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) near the northern Gaza Strip city of Beit Hanun on Monday, medical sources reported.
> 
> Adham abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, told the PIC that Sha'ban Qarmut, 65, was hit with three bullets in the chest by the IOF soldiers.
> 
> He said that Qarmut was farming his land north of the Beit Hanun city when he was shot, adding that he died instantly.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian farmer in northern Gaza



There is no context provided.  He was shot for no reason at all?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- An elderly Palestinian farmer was shot dead at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) near the northern Gaza Strip city of Beit Hanun on Monday, medical sources reported.
> 
> Adham abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, told the PIC that Sha'ban Qarmut, 65, was hit with three bullets in the chest by the IOF soldiers.
> 
> He said that Qarmut was farming his land north of the Beit Hanun city when he was shot, adding that he died instantly.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian farmer in northern Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no context provided.  He was shot for no reason at all?
Click to expand...


Israel shoots farmers all the time. It is just something they do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIT HANUN, (PIC)-- An elderly Palestinian farmer was shot dead at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) near the northern Gaza Strip city of Beit Hanun on Monday, medical sources reported.
> 
> Adham abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, told the PIC that Sha'ban Qarmut, 65, was hit with three bullets in the chest by the IOF soldiers.
> 
> He said that Qarmut was farming his land north of the Beit Hanun city when he was shot, adding that he died instantly.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian farmer in northern Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no context provided.  He was shot for no reason at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel shoots farmers all the time. It is just something they do.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs will win back their land in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke of the day.
Click to expand...


They may get it in the end.  Not the land though...

;{D


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs will win back their land in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may get it in the end.  Not the land though...
> 
> ;{D
Click to expand...


Arabs kicked out the jews once before, they'll do it again only this time with nukes. Just stating a fact, not a personal preference.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joke of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They may get it in the end.  Not the land though...
> 
> ;{D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs kicked out the jews once before, they'll do it again only this time with nukes. Just stating a fact, not a personal preference.
Click to expand...


It was the Romans who kicked out the Jews.


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joke of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They may get it in the end.  Not the land though...
> 
> ;{D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs kicked out the jews once before, they'll do it again only this time with nukes. Just stating a fact, not a personal preference.
Click to expand...


Pretty hard to state a fact that has yet to be accomplished.

That's a wish or a hope or even an opinion.

It is not a fact... That's why so many of your posts are ludicrous. You have yet to have learned how to truly discuss, since you turn opinions into facts and are inane enough to state them as a fact. 

Arabians have never created one of the Arabian countries. All have been created by incoming and outgoing Empires. 

They are trying to destroy a country, but have never created one.


----------



## georgephillip

What outgoing Empire created the current edition of Israel?

How long would the Jewish state survive without it?


----------



## Booster Bob

I might be mistaken, but I think it was the Egyptians who kicked out the jews. The romans killed Jesus. Fighting to the death over religion has been the homosapien way for ever.

But sorry, it's a fact that sand monkeys are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> I might be mistaken, but I think it was the Egyptians who kicked out the jews. The romans killed Jesus. Fighting to the death over religion has been the homosapien way for ever.
> 
> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys* are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.



Clearly there is no discussion with you since you just hate.

Both sides are worthy of being looked at as less than human to you. At least most here have a side. You are against all.

There's another word for that kind of person.


----------



## docmauser1

Booster Bob said:


> _Arabs kicked out the jews once before,_


In madrasa history classes they ruled the world too, no doubt about that.


Booster Bob said:


> _they'll do it again only this time with nukes._


That is how we care about palisimians. And, in general, egyptians, the lebanese, jordanians will be happy, bedouins too, of course.


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken, but I think it was the Egyptians who kicked out the jews. The romans killed Jesus. Fighting to the death over religion has been the homosapien way for ever.
> 
> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys* are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly there is no discussion with you since you just hate.
> 
> Both sides are worthy of being looked at as less than human to you. At least most here have a side. You are against all.
> 
> There's another word for that kind of person.
Click to expand...


You're from Canada, nobody cares what you think.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _What outgoing Empire created the current edition of Israel?_


Marxist wankers of the counterpunch garbage dump Empire, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _How long would the Jewish state survive without it?_


Who cares.


----------



## Booster Bob

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What outgoing Empire created the current edition of Israel?_
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist wankers of the counterpunch garbage dump Empire, of course.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _How long would the Jewish state survive without it?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares.
Click to expand...


It was the Christian World Control Unit that established Israel because otherwise the bible is wrong and there's no second coming of Heyzoos, the white beaner.


----------



## Booster Bob

So basically the white Christian folks keep the jews around to do their dirty work on the arabs, that's why Hitler had to be defeated.


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken, but I think it was the Egyptians who kicked out the jews. The romans killed Jesus. Fighting to the death over religion has been the homosapien way for ever.
> 
> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys* are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly there is no discussion with you since you just hate.
> 
> Both sides are worthy of being looked at as less than human to you. At least most here have a side. You are against all.
> 
> There's another word for that kind of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're from Canada, nobody cares what you think.
Click to expand...


You speak for everyone?

Fool...


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly there is no discussion with you since you just hate.
> 
> Both sides are worthy of being looked at as less than human to you. At least most here have a side. You are against all.
> 
> There's another word for that kind of person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from Canada, nobody cares what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak for everyone?
> 
> Fool...
Click to expand...


No, just Quebec.


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're from Canada, nobody cares what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak for everyone?
> 
> Fool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just Quebec.
Click to expand...


No, you did not say Quebec doesn't care what you think.  You said nobody.

Do you forget what you say from one post to another?


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak for everyone?
> 
> Fool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just Quebec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not say Quebec doesn't care what you think.  You said nobody.
> 
> Do you forget what you say from one post to another?
Click to expand...


Some Canadian, you can't even Quebec-bash. Epic fail, eh?


----------



## docmauser1

Booster Bob said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What outgoing Empire created the current edition of Israel?_
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist wankers of the counterpunch garbage dump Empire, of course.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _How long would the Jewish state survive without it?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It was the Christian World Control Unit that established Israel because otherwise the bible is wrong and there's no second coming of Heyzoos, the white beaner._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the tenets of the religion of atheism, of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not say Quebec doesn't care what you think.  You said nobody.
> 
> Do you forget what you say from one post to another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Canadian, you can't even Quebec-bash. Epic fail, eh?
Click to expand...


Quebecois are human and they have every right to be worried about dissolution. Canada can deal with this desire of cultural individuality for Quebec.

They are my brothers. Even if they were my enemies, they are still people.


----------



## Booster Bob

*Israel attacks civilians*

They need to smoke some BC bud and chill. You too ropey.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist wankers of the counterpunch garbage dump Empire, of course.Who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It was the Christian World Control Unit that established Israel because otherwise the bible is wrong and there's no second coming of Heyzoos, the white beaner._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the tenets of the religion of atheism, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Tenants of Furkan:*
> 
> "The report of the fact-finding mission of the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) on the Israeli attack on the Gaza flotilla released last week shows conclusively, for the first time, *that US citizen Furkan Dogan and five Turkish citizens were murdered execution-style by Israeli commandos.*
> 
> "The report reveals that Dogan, *the 19-year-old US citizen of Turkish descent*, was filming with a small video camera on the top deck of the Mavi Marmara when *he was shot twice in the head, once in the back and in the left leg and foot and that he was shot in the face at point blank range while lying on the ground*.
> 
> "The report says Dogan had apparently been *'lying on the deck in a conscious or semi-conscious,* state for some time' before being shot in his face.
> 
> "The forensic evidence that establishes that fact is 'tattooing around the wound in his face,' indicating that the shot was '*delivered at point blank range*.'"
> 
> UN Fact-Finding...
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"The report of the fact-finding mission of the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) on the Israeli attack on the Gaza flotilla released last week shows conclusively, for the first time, that US citizen Furkan Dogan and five Turkish citizens were murdered execution-style by Israeli commandos._


First, that marine arschloch boasts he and his sidekicks had kicked jevish arse out there, then the UN contends their combined marine-sidekick arse had been kicked out there. They should syncronize their autolying modes.


----------



## georgephillip

*"The OHCHR report confirms accounts* from passengers on the Mavi Marmara that defenders subdued roughly ten Israeli commandos, took their weapons from them and threw them in the sea, except for one weapon hidden as evidence. 

*"The Israeli soldiers were briefly sequestered* below and some were treated for wounds before being released by the defenders."

UN Fact-Finding


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened machinegun fire at dozens of Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Monday night, the PIC reporter said.

He added that the bullets did not result in any casualties but caused big damage to tens of fishing boats.

The Israeli gunboats target Palestinian fishing boats on daily basis off the coasts of Gaza Strip to deny them fishing beyond three nautical miles.

Israeli navy fire damages dozens of Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## P F Tinmore

Good post marc39... er...Ropey.


----------



## Jos

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5BhK9p7aQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> Good post marc39... er...Ropey.



riiiiiiight... cause all jews look alike, right, loon?


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post marc39... er...Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riiiiiiight... cause all jews look alike, right, loon?
Click to expand...


Same long irrelevant posts of Israel's lies over and over again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5BhK9p7aQ&feature=related



The IDF released this video claiming it was a demonstration of a military victory against Hamas. Human Rights group B'Tselem investigated and found eight civilians were killed and the 'grad missiles' were in fact oxygen tanks.

Israels military recently released a video of them destroying what they said was a Hamas truck, it turned out Hamas had nothing to do with the truck and 8 civilians died (not 8 Hamas militants as the IDF would have you believe).


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tg-F9oqyrE&annotation_id=annotation_619902&feature=iv[/ame]


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post marc39... er...Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riiiiiiight... cause all jews look alike, right, loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same long irrelevant posts of Israel's lies over and over again.
Click to expand...


er... the liar is you.

crawl back in your hole. mmmmkay?


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> riiiiiiight... cause all jews look alike, right, loon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same long irrelevant posts of Israel's lies over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> er... the liar is you.
> 
> crawl back in your hole. mmmmkay?
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tg-F9oqyrE&annotation_id=annotation_619902&feature=iv[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers are not considered civilians.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are not considered civilians.



That's Hamas killing their own civilians. Boy, you are so lost PF.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are not considered civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Hamas killing their own civilians. Boy, you are so lost PF.
Click to expand...


My post was in response to what?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Israel attacked civilians? No way. This is impossible.


----------



## Jos

Israel drops investigation into police shooting of Palestinian


> Israeli officials said Tuesday they were dropping a criminal probe of an Israeli border policeman who shot to death a Palestinian motorist after the man sideswiped a foot patrol of soldiers and then *tried to escape when they opened fire.
> *
> Justice Ministry officials described the incident as a "lethal and rapid chain of events that ended tragically with a man's death," but said in a statement that there was insufficient evidence to bring criminal charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses said the driver, Ziad Jilani, 41, had been shot at least once and was *lying in the road *when the Israeli officer walked up next to him and *fired at his head* with an M16 rifle, killing him instantly.
> 
> Investigators said the Israeli policeman initially *lied* to them by denying his role in the incident and had made a "grave" mistake in judgment during the June 11 shooting. But they concluded that he reacted reasonably out of fear that the driver was a terrorist, according to the Justice Ministry statement.
> 
> Government investigators said it was possible that Jilani had momentarily lost control of his car as he attempted to circumvent an East Jerusalem traffic jam, accidentally veering into a group of soldiers on foot. At least two soldiers suffered what authorities called "*light injuries*."
> 
> Jilani's widow, *Texas-born* Moira Jilani, called the ministry's decision not to prosecute "ridiculous. That man executed my husband by shooting him point-blank. If that's not criminal, what is?"


Israel police shooting: Probe of Palestinian shooting dropped - latimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> Israel drops investigation into police shooting of Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli officials said Tuesday they were dropping a criminal probe of an Israeli border policeman who shot to death a Palestinian motorist after the man sideswiped a foot patrol of soldiers and then *tried to escape when they opened fire.
> *
> Justice Ministry officials described the incident as a "lethal and rapid chain of events that ended tragically with a man's death," but said in a statement that there was insufficient evidence to bring criminal charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses said the driver, Ziad Jilani, 41, had been shot at least once and was *lying in the road *when the Israeli officer walked up next to him and *fired at his head* with an M16 rifle, killing him instantly.
> 
> Investigators said the Israeli policeman initially *lied* to them by denying his role in the incident and had made a "grave" mistake in judgment during the June 11 shooting. But they concluded that he reacted reasonably out of fear that the driver was a terrorist, according to the Justice Ministry statement.
> 
> Government investigators said it was possible that Jilani had momentarily lost control of his car as he attempted to circumvent an East Jerusalem traffic jam, accidentally veering into a group of soldiers on foot. At least two soldiers suffered what authorities called "*light injuries*."
> 
> Jilani's widow, *Texas-born* Moira Jilani, called the ministry's decision not to prosecute "ridiculous. That man executed my husband by shooting him point-blank. If that's not criminal, what is?"
> 
> 
> 
> Israel police shooting: Probe of Palestinian shooting dropped - latimes.com
Click to expand...




> out of fear that the driver was a terrorist



Well then, everything is OK.

Play the terrorist card and problem is solved.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTKV_YMIOz4"]Hams Kills Their Own[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8VJSHJPDqk"]Hamas Kills Innocent Civilians[/ame]

[ame="hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs2UpCrsc7s"]More Hamas Citizens[/ame]


----------



## Jos

*Silence is Complicity: The methodical shooting of boys at work in Gaza by snipers of the Israeli Occupation Force*


> The deliberate injury of the limbs of 23 boys by high velocity weapons has been logged and described by Defence for Children International  Palestine Branch (DCI-P) since March 2010. (1)  Some of the facts have been published in national newspapers.  These barbarous acts contravene international and national law but there are no judicial responses.


 Silence is Complicity: The methodical shooting of boys at work in Gaza by snipers of the Israeli Occupation Force


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces used rubber bullets and teargas to disperse protestors in Shufat refugee camp in occupied Jerusalem on Wednesday evening.

Local sources said that 13 citizens were injured and/or suffered breathing difficulty as a result of the violent Israeli supression including four pregnant women.

IOF troops injure four pregnant women in Shufat


----------



## Ropey

*The Threat of the Human Shield Strategy Hamas Uses Extends Beyond Israel, Gaza;*

There are over 50 Muslim countries in the world which consider themselves MUSLIM countries and treat their women, and non-Muslims as second class citizens. The Palestinians are not citizens of Israel and like every other country in the world, are not privileged to the same rights as are a country's citizens. 

The Gaza Strip has been turned back to the people as Israel left it completely in 2005. Israel is under no obligation to allow a group of people who call for its destruction to use any part of Israel as a land route. Israel is not obligated under international law or any law for that matter to let a single Gazan step foot on Israeli soil. Almost every country in the world controls its borders, and Israel is no different. Israel is under no obligation to live up a higher standard than any other country in the world. The Palestinians want equality? Let them ask for peace and build a second Palestinian homeland run by Palestinians. The fact is that the Palestinians don't have a single person capable of creating and running and independent country. If you can name anyone who is up to the job, please name him or her. They can't stop killing each other and the mark of a beginning of humanistic civility is when people stop killing their own in power grabs. 

Please also compare Israel and religious freedoms with 'any' of the Muslim countries, including Indonesia. To attack Israel as a suppressor of religious freedoms, when there is no Muslim country with anything half way close to the freedoms of Israel is the complete and utter proof of some form of insanity.  Even the Arabians who are negotiating with the Jews don't believe such tripe. 

Any bit of research will tell the truth.  Yes, Israel has some fanatics, the more so for all the attacks the Arabians have promulgated from Israel's birth (Push them into the Sea) to the Hamas's Khartoum Accord Dictates (The Three No's.). All state their wish for the destruction of Israel.  It is clear enough to me and you can be certain that any discussion of peace with twenty thousand Hezbollah on Israel's south borders is just not going to happen. We know the weapons against us and we know the targeting on the American bases in Afghanistan and Iraq as well as Saudi and Egypt. Yes, we know and it is certainly taken into account by a knowledgeable West. 

Whilst Palestinian apologists continue this brinkmanship game, PF continue to demand massive deaths in the Middle East. If he had any idea of what Israel has in its defensive weaponry and IF he truly cared about lives in the ME, he would see that negotiation is the way to go and Arabian demanded intermediaries in the negotiating process is unworkable and be certain that the dynamics of negotiations will change if a war comes about.  Be certain of that.

Israel has some of the worlds prized nuclear physicists,  chemical engineers, etc. If this war comes, there will be a lot of mopping up for the US. They will create a far stronger hegemony when this is over. 

This upcoming war never was about the Palestinians. They are no more than flotsam and jetsam in the bigger game called the middle eastern hegemony. Iraq attempted to break it. The terrorists attempted to break it and now Iran attempts to break it.  Some think they will win. I do not.

Not propaganda. No words.  Just pictures of Palestinians herding their young whilst they shoot at helicopters, outposts, etc.

Hamas does this alll for the express purpose of the propaganda links you post. The young WANT to be killed as martyrs. They've been taught this since childhood. 

But our snipers are pretty good. We get their shooters mostly. Those are mostly the ones dead. Not all, but Israel sure tries to separate what Hamas puts together.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jump over worthless post.



P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces used rubber bullets and teargas to disperse protestors in Shufat refugee camp in occupied Jerusalem on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Local sources said that 13 citizens were injured and/or suffered breathing difficulty as a result of the violent Israeli supression including four pregnant women.
> 
> IOF troops injure four pregnant women in Shufat


----------



## Ropey

The Mind of Suicide Killers
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTH_xv6O4o"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 1 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWVei-1HaeU"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 2 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_7IO5aICY"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 3 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ltKveMM8c"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 4 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIF3FReGIWM"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 5 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOjzvx5TD_U"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 6 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4smXSem6nM"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 7 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgsgWGiDaGA"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 8 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK-jJ-JRyvA"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 9 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bnD_obCvEk"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 10 of 10 [/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Tinmore why do you hate the Israelis so much?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> The Mind of Suicide Killers
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 1 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 2 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 3 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 4 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 5 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 6 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 7 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 8 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 9 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 10 of 10



Are you still cluttering the boards with crap?


----------



## Ropey

The Mind of Suicide Killers
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTH_xv6O4o"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 1 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWVei-1HaeU"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 2 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_7IO5aICY"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 3 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ltKveMM8c"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 4 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIF3FReGIWM"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 5 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOjzvx5TD_U"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 6 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4smXSem6nM"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 7 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgsgWGiDaGA"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 8 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK-jJ-JRyvA"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 9 of 10 [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bnD_obCvEk"]The mind of Suicide Killers part 10 of 10 [/ame]

Are you still cluttering the boards with crap?

Quid pro Quo


----------



## P F Tinmore

High_Gravity said:


> Tinmore why do you hate the Israelis so much?



When did I say that? A lot of them are cool but the leaders are a bunch of criminals.


----------



## High_Gravity

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mind of Suicide Killers
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 1 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 2 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 3 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 4 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 5 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 6 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 7 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 8 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 9 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 10 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still cluttering the boards with crap?
Click to expand...


Why is it crap? how is it any different from what you post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> The Mind of Suicide Killers
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 1 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 2 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 3 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 4 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 5 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 6 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 7 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 8 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 9 of 10
> The mind of Suicide Killers part 10 of 10
> 
> Are you still cluttering the boards with crap?
> 
> Quid pro Quo



How many times have you posted this same line of crap?


----------



## High_Gravity

P F Tinmore said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore why do you hate the Israelis so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say that? A lot of them are cool but the leaders are a bunch of criminals.
Click to expand...


I just ask because alot of the things you post are pro Palestinian and anti/Israeli.


----------



## P F Tinmore

High_Gravity said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore why do you hate the Israelis so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say that? A lot of them are cool but the leaders are a bunch of criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ask because alot of the things you post are pro Palestinian and anti/Israeli.
Click to expand...


Israel is a criminal enterprise. The Israelis are mostly just caught up in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

P F Tinmore said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say that? A lot of them are cool but the leaders are a bunch of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ask because alot of the things you post are pro Palestinian and anti/Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a criminal enterprise. The Israelis are mostly just caught up in it.
Click to expand...


Aren't Hamas and Hezbollah criminal enterprises?


----------



## P F Tinmore

High_Gravity said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ask because alot of the things you post are pro Palestinian and anti/Israeli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a criminal enterprise. The Israelis are mostly just caught up in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't Hamas and Hezbollah criminal enterprises?
Click to expand...


No, they just defend their countries against Israeli aggression.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _No, they just defend their countries against Israeli aggression._


Murder joos and all that other madrasa drivel. Old news.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q[/ame]



They fire the rockets and leave with the launcher, leaving the children there for the response. Then they bring their women out to wail and take pictures.

We see. We Know.


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a criminal enterprise. The Israelis are mostly just caught up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Hamas and Hezbollah criminal enterprises?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just defend their countries against Israeli aggression.
Click to expand...

For at least the last 500 years the only thing worse for ANY politician than getting caught doing business with organized crime is losing control over the revenue streams generated by criminal activity.

The US and Israeli governments are not exceptions to this rule, and I suspect Hamas and Hezbollah also indulge criminal elements when the payoff is great enough.

Fall of Man?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _No, they just defend their countries against Israeli aggression._
> 
> 
> 
> Murder joos and all that other madrasa drivel. Old news.
Click to expand...


Are they not allowed to defend their countries?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _No, they just defend their countries against Israeli aggression._
> 
> 
> 
> Murder joos and all that other madrasa drivel. Old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Are they not allowed to defend their countries?_
Click to expand...

Ah, madrasa tenets, jihad under siege, murder infidels and all that garbage. Boring.


----------



## georgephillip

*Tell it to Tom*

"Another person shot in the head by Israeli forces was 21-year-old Tom Hurndall. The anniversary of his death is this week.

"Hurndall, a student and photographer, had wanted to 'make a difference' with his life. In 2003 he went to Gaza to join the nonviolence movement against Israeli aggression and to photograph what he saw. /4/

"On April 11th he was nearby when a group of children who had been playing suddenly came under Israeli rifle fire. Most of the children fled, but three, aged four to seven, froze with fear.

"Hurndall dashed over, rushed one small boy to safety and returned for two little girls. Just as he was reaching to lift one up, an Israeli sniper shot him in the head."

Shot in the Head 
drivel.


----------



## Ropey

*The Threat of the Human Shield Strategy Hamas Uses Extends Beyond Israel, Gaza;*

There are over 50 Muslim countries in the world which consider themselves MUSLIM countries and treat their women, and non-Muslims as second class citizens. The Palestinians are not citizens of Israel and like every other country in the world, are not privileged to the same rights as are a country's citizens. 

The Gaza Strip has been turned back to the people as Israel left it completely in 2005. Israel is under no obligation to allow a group of people who call for its destruction to use any part of Israel as a land route. Israel is not obligated under international law or any law for that matter to let a single Gazan step foot on Israeli soil. Almost every country in the world controls its borders, and Israel is no different. Israel is under no obligation to live up a higher standard than any other country in the world. The Palestinians want equality? Let them ask for peace and build a second Palestinian homeland run by Palestinians. The fact is that the Palestinians don't have a single person capable of creating and running and independent country. If you can name anyone who is up to the job, please name him or her. They can't stop killing each other and the mark of a beginning of humanistic civility is when people stop killing their own in power grabs. 

Please also compare Israel and religious freedoms with 'any' of the Muslim countries, including Indonesia. To attack Israel as a suppressor of religious freedoms, when there is no Muslim country with anything half way close to the freedoms of Israel is the complete and utter proof of some form of insanity.  Even the Arabians who are negotiating with the Jews don't believe such tripe. 

Any bit of research will tell the truth.  Yes, Israel has some fanatics, the more so for all the attacks the Arabians have promulgated from Israel's birth (Push them into the Sea) to the Hamas's Khartoum Accord Dictates (The Three No's.). All state their wish for the destruction of Israel.  It is clear enough to me and you can be certain that any discussion of peace with twenty thousand Hezbollah on Israel's south borders is just not going to happen. We know the weapons against us and we know the targeting on the American bases in Afghanistan and Iraq as well as Saudi and Egypt. Yes, we know and it is certainly taken into account by a knowledgeable West. 

Whilst Palestinian apologists continue this brinkmanship game, PF continue to demand massive deaths in the Middle East. If he had any idea of what Israel has in its defensive weaponry and IF he truly cared about lives in the ME, he would see that negotiation is the way to go and Arabian demanded intermediaries in the negotiating process is unworkable and be certain that the dynamics of negotiations will change if a war comes about.  Be certain of that.

Israel has some of the worlds prized nuclear physicists,  chemical engineers, etc. If this war comes, there will be a lot of mopping up for the US. They will create a far stronger hegemony when this is over. 

This upcoming war never was about the Palestinians. They are no more than flotsam and jetsam in the bigger game called the middle eastern hegemony. Iraq attempted to break it. The terrorists attempted to break it and now Iran attempts to break it.  Some think they will win. I do not.

Not propaganda. No words.  Just pictures of Palestinians herding their young whilst they shoot at helicopters, outposts, etc.

Hamas does this alll for the express purpose of the propaganda links you post. The young WANT to be killed as martyrs. They've been taught this since childhood. 

But our snipers are pretty good. We get their shooters mostly. Those are mostly the ones dead. Not all, but Israel sure tries to separate what Hamas puts together.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _his death is this week._


Darwin award to him, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"Hurndall, a student and photographer, had wanted to 'make a difference' with his life._


And he did, of course, by keeping Corrie company.


georgephillip said:


> _In 2003 he went to Gaza to join the nonviolence movement against Israeli aggression and to photograph what he saw._


Funny, how all those "photographers, reporters and cameramen" expect to run around battle zones and be immune to battle zone dangers.


----------



## georgephillip

*Not to mention women and children*

"...like Samer, not yet three years old, who lay playing with an inflated surgeon's glove as her Egyptian doctor tried to distract her from the suffering he was about to inflict upon her as he inserted a drip containing painkillers into her hand.

"After she was *shot in the back* outside her Gaza home, it took three hours for medical help to reach the captivatingly pretty child. 

"Her uncle, Hassan Abedrabo, said that Samer was hit by an Israeli bullet which damaged her spinal cord and has left her paralysed. 

"Her two sisters, *aged two and six*, were shot dead in the same close-range attack as they tried to escape from tanks bombarding their home in Jabaliya, north of Gaza City."

Think there's a Golda award for those who shoot three year-olds in the back?

Maybe a spot in the Knesset?

Prime Minister?

Bullets in the brain


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Not to mention women and children._


An understandable expression of happiness. Our resident joo-bashers, like the press, feed on corpses, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"After she was shot in the back outside her Gaza home, it took three hours for medical help to reach the captivatingly pretty child._


A palistanian thug shot Al Durra in the side, that one - in the back. The usual stuff.



georgephillip said:


> _"Her uncle, Hassan Abedrabo, said that Samer was hit by an Israeli bullet which damaged her spinal cord and has left her paralysed._


Since that Hassan Abedrabo is a coordinator of the national and islamic factions, he will declare any bullet an israeli one. Lying, like a pornstar, is his occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The ministry of agriculture in Gaza Strip said that the Israeli navy gunboats kidnapped four Palestinian fishermen off the coast of Khan Younis, south of the Strip, at a late hour on Wednesday night.

The ministry's fishery department said in a statement on Thursday that the Israeli navy attacked the fishermen, three of them brothers, aboard a small fishing boat while fishing off the coast and took them along with their boat to an unknown destination.

It said that the attacks on fishermen at sea had recently escalated, noting that the Israeli occupation harasses fishermen with the start of every new fishing season.

Israeli navy kidnaps four Palestinian fishermen at sea


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _GAZA, (PIC)-- The ministry of agriculture in Gaza Strip said that the Israeli navy gunboats kidnapped four Palestinian fishermen off the coast of Khan Younis, south of the Strip, at a late hour on Wednesday night._


A sure indicator "fishermen" had a fishy occupation.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q[/ame]


They fire the rockets and leave with the launcher, leaving the children there for the response. Then they bring their women out to wail and take pictures.

We see. We Know. This is what Hamas does with their civilians


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q
> 
> 
> They fire the rockets and leave with the launcher, leaving the children there for the response. Then they bring their women out to wail and take pictures.
> 
> We see. We Know. This is what Hamas does with their civilians



I just can't understand that, are they putting their children in harms way for sympathy? if I were in a shootout with someone I wouldn't want my child anywhere near that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel attacks people in their neighborhoods and in their homes. Places where children are normally present.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQ3fKVi39Q
> 
> 
> 
> They fire the rockets and leave with the launcher, leaving the children there for the response. Then they bring their women out to wail and take pictures.
> 
> We see. We Know. This is what Hamas does with their civilians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand that, are they putting their children in harms way for sympathy? if I were in a shootout with someone I wouldn't want my child anywhere near that.
Click to expand...


The Muslim Brotherhood brought this method to the arena. They also brought it to the Chechen.

See the similarities?  MB similarities. 




One of their female 'citizens'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

When was the last time the Palestinians beheaded anyone?


----------



## Bosun

when was the last time a pallis blew up a pizza parlor or bus?


----------



## Bosun

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks in people in their neighborhoods and in their homes. Places where children are normally present.



have you seen a quassam rocket launch?


----------



## Bosun

g'day


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bosun said:


> when was the last time a pallis blew up a pizza parlor or bus?



Five or six years ago.

Israel attacks Palestinians in Palestine.

Palestinians attack Israelis in Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel attacks Palestinians in Palestine.Palestinians attack Israelis in Palestine._


Palestine palistanian palistaniacal palistanbull.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians only attack illegal settlers in Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinians only attack illegal settlers in Palestine._


Palisturbed palisturbational palibull.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced into southern Gaza Strip district of Khan Younis on Thursday morning, local sources reported.

They said that the soldiers escorted two military bulldozers, which damaged Palestinian land, while the soldiers fired indiscriminately with no casualties reported.

The IOF troops daily target Palestinian citizens and their land along the eastern borders of the Gaza Strip.

IOF troops advance in southern Gaza


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _They said that the soldiers escorted two military bulldozers, which damaged Palestinian land, while the soldiers fired indiscriminately with no casualties reported._


Another load of palistaniacal crap, fired indiscriminately, like an explosion in a gaza outhouse.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Tens of Palestinian citizens were wounded by Israeli occupation forces' shooting north of Al-Khalil on Saturday while taking part in the funeral procession of a Palestinian teen killed at the hands of Jewish settlers.

Witnesses reported that the participants clashed with the IOF soldiers who fired at them injuring 40 civilians.

Yousef Ikhlil, 17, was shot and killed by an Israeli settler in his village in Safa, north of Beit Ummar town in Al-Khalil on Friday.

Tens of Palestinians injured in IOF attack on funeral


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was shot Sunday morning by Israeli soldiers while collecting gravel in northern Gaza.

The 20-year-old man was shot in the left foot while working in Beit Lahia, said Adham Abu Salmiyya, spokesman for the ambulance and emergency committee.

Palestinian worker shot along Gaza border


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _A Palestinian man was shot Sunday morning by Israeli soldiers while collecting gravel in northern Gaza._


Drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

THE NEGEV, (PIC)-- Hundreds of Palestinians were left homeless after Israel leveled the Negev village of Araqib for the eleventh consecutive time on Monday morning.

Israel does not recognize the village, which residents have rebuilt time and time again making it a symbol of resistance.

Despite cold and rainy weather, a large force of police and special units forced women and children out of their makeshift homes at gunpoint after the men had gone off to work and bulldozed the structures including contents and a sit-in tent pitched by the supreme follow-up committee for Arab citizens.

Israel levels Negev village for 11th time


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Hundreds of Palestinians were left homeless after Israel leveled the Negev village of Araqib for the eleventh consecutive time on Monday morning. Israel does not recognize the village, which residents have rebuilt time and time again making it a symbol of resistance._


Rather dumb palistanians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hundreds of Palestinians were left homeless after Israel leveled the Negev village of Araqib for the eleventh consecutive time on Monday morning. Israel does not recognize the village, which residents have rebuilt time and time again making it a symbol of resistance._
> 
> 
> 
> Rather dumb palistanians.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the smart thing to do is to let Israel steal their land.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hundreds of Palestinians were left homeless after Israel leveled the Negev village of Araqib for the eleventh consecutive time on Monday morning. Israel does not recognize the village, which residents have rebuilt time and time again making it a symbol of resistance._
> 
> 
> 
> Rather dumb palistanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Yeah, the smart thing to do is to let Israel steal their land._
Click to expand...

Which palistanians haven't had in the first place, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather dumb palistanians.
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah, the smart thing to do is to let Israel steal their land._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which palistanians haven't had in the first place, of course.
Click to expand...


Israel is the one that has no land to put a border around.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah, the smart thing to do is to let Israel steal their land._
> 
> 
> 
> Which palistanians haven't had in the first place, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Israel is the one that has no land to put a border around._
Click to expand...

That and other delusional excuses of arab squatters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which palistanians haven't had in the first place, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel is the one that has no land to put a border around._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and other delusional excuses of arab squatters.
Click to expand...


Palestine has borders.

Israel does not.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel is the one that has no land to put a border around._
> 
> 
> 
> That and other delusional excuses of arab squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Palestine has borders._
Click to expand...

Nonexistent things don't have borders, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That and other delusional excuses of arab squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestine has borders._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonexistent things don't have borders, of course.
Click to expand...


That is true.

Palestine's borders were defined in 1922 and have not changed.

Israel has no borders.


----------



## Jos

> You would think that after all the time that has passed since Israel declared itself to be a state among the community of nations; that by now, it would be at least an accepted fact in the world. However you would not be correct. Israel is a place that has yet to finish claiming, what 'it' sees as its own border-rights; see the map above.


http://windowintopalestine.blogspot.com/2011/01/israel-actually-does-not-yet-exist.html


----------



## Ropey




----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestine has borders._
> 
> 
> 
> Nonexistent things don't have borders, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> That is true. Palestine's borders were defined in 1922 and have not changed._
Click to expand...

Cool, we're in agreement nonexistent things, like palestine, don't have borders.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


>



http://www.nogw.com/images/greater-israel_coin. jpg


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Drivel?


----------



## Jos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreidel

who you calling she?


----------



## Ropey

Bosun said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks in people in their neighborhoods and in their homes. Places where children are normally present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen a quassam rocket launch?
Click to expand...


P F is not concerned with Israeli citizens. He says there is no such thing.


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Dreidel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> who you calling she?





			
				José;3115739 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Mr.Fitnah*
> Jose is in the green last time I checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not green yet, Fitnah... but getting there.
> 
> I actually miss the damn red blots. *I felt like I was on my period or something.*
Click to expand...


You always say you are not a woman and don't like to be called "She".

But, there you are.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreidel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> who you calling she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3115739 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Mr.Fitnah*
> Jose is in the green last time I checked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not green yet, Fitnah... but getting there.
> 
> I actually miss the damn red blots. *I felt like I was on my period or something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always say you are not a woman and don't like to be called "She".
> 
> But, there you are.
Click to expand...


Those are two different posters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks in people in their neighborhoods and in their homes. Places where children are normally present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen a quassam rocket launch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F is not concerned with Israeli citizens. He says there is no such thing.
Click to expand...


Look at your ID. Does it say Israeli?

Israeli settlers are not legally considered civilians because they are an integral part of the military occupation.

However, none of my calls for peace involve killing or dispossessing the Jews.


----------



## Jos

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreidel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> who you calling she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3115739 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not green yet, Fitnah... but getting there.
> 
> I actually miss the damn red blots. *I felt like I was on my period or something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always say you are not a woman and don't like to be called "She".
> 
> But, there you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are two different posters.
Click to expand...

similar Names can be confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Dopey*


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Those are two different posters.



My mistake.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinian workmen on Saturday morning sustained different injuries east and north of the besieged Gaza Strip when they were shot by Israeli troops as they were collecting gravel from bombed areas.

3 workmen in Gaza wounded by Israeli gunfire


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

More and more genocide is taking place in the name of Radical Islam- ethnic cleansing. 
FT.com / Asia-Pacific - Fears rise over Indonesian religious freedom


Fears rise over Indonesian religious freedom
Fundamentalist Islam targets Muslims worldwide as well as Christian and Jews.. read the story for more.Indonesians have overwhelmingly said NO to Sharia Law.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********

IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews

4 mortar shells hit Israel 
Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council. 



The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries. 



About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries. 



The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.


----------



## georgephillip

Quiz Yourself:

"# When the Palestine problem was created by Britain in 1917, more than 92% of the population of Palestine were Arabs and there were at that time *no more than 56,000 Jews in Palestine*? That Muslim, Christian, and Jewish Palestinians at that time lived in peace with each other?

# Palestinians in the early 20th century owned 97.5% of the land, while Jews (native Palestinians and recent immigrants together) owned only 2.5% of the land?

# Close to 4 million Palestinian Muslims and Christians are being subjected to Israeli laws that are different than the laws governing the 4.5 million Israeli Jews? 

"*Is this a 'democratically' elected apartheid, or not*, that is the question?

# In the occupied West Bank there are 'Jewish Roads' and 'Non-Jewish Roads'?

# Israel issues national identify cards where the *religion* of the card holder is clearly shown in bold type?"


----------



## P F Tinmore

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.



From your link:

"Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."

Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

P F Tinmore said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
Click to expand...


I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."


----------



## P F Tinmore

LadyGunSlinger said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."
Click to expand...


Hamas did not impose a blockade.

Why should any of those other countries pick up Israel's slack?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes launched three air raids on the Gaza Strip overnight wounding ten citizens including three women and two children, medical sources reported on Wednesday.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, told the PIC reporter that the Israeli F-16s bombed a medicines warehouse east of Gaza city wounding three women, two children, and three men.

He added that the warehouse was completely destroyed while a nearby carpentry was also damaged, noting that the Gaza Strip already suffers shortage in medicines.

The PIC reporter said that the raids targeted a warehouse in Jabal Al-Rayyes starting a big fire and causing big damage to the carpentry and nearby houses and installations.

Jihad militants retaliated to the Israeli occupation forces' incursion in northern Gaza Strip on Tuesday by firing mortar shells at 1948 occupied lands.

Ten Palestinians including women and children wounded in IOF raids


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _From your link: "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..." Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there._
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Hamas did not impose a blockade._
Click to expand...

Their jihading antics asked for it, and gazastanians seem to be loving it.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Why should any of those other countries pick up Israel's slack?_


That's what bros are for, of course.


----------



## georgephillip

_"The new vice-president of Egypt,_ Omar Suleiman, is a long-standing favourite of Israel&#8217;s who spoke daily to the Tel Aviv government via a secret 'hotline' to Cairo, leaked documents disclose.

"Mr Suleiman, who is widely tipped to take over from Hosni Mubarak as president, was named as _Israel&#8217;s preferred candidate for the job after discussions with American officials in 2008._

"As a key figure working for Middle East peace, he once suggested that *Israeli troops would be 'welcome' to invade Egypt* to stop weapons being smuggled to Hamas terrorists in neighbouring Gaza."

Suleiman's bros?


----------



## Shogun

yea yea...  I bet your domestic partner should have heard you the first time or deserve what was given too, eh?







It's amazing how many stairs there are, apparently, in your trailer park.


----------



## MSNY

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.



Whats sad is that there seems to be hatred for Jews being taught by
Muslims. "Religion of peace", my ass!



> Islamic schools across Britain are reportedly teaching their students how to cut off thieves hands and that Jews are plotting to take over the world.
> 
> One textbook given to 15-year-old students outlines physical punishments for violating Shariah law, according to BBC.
> 
> For thieves their hands will be cut off for a first offence, and their foot for a subsequent offence, the book says.
> 
> Diagrams are given to teenagers detailing where the amputations should be made, The Telegraph reports.



Muslim Students in Britain Reportedly Taught to Chop Off Hands of Thieves, Hate Jews - FoxNews.com


----------



## MSNY

P F Tinmore said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
Click to expand...


Animals deserve a cage. If they want to act like human
beings, they can be let out, anytime.


----------



## MSNY

P F Tinmore said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas did not impose a blockade.
> 
> Why should any of those other countries pick up Israel's slack?
Click to expand...


You shoot at me, i shoot back....

Simple, Hamas stops there crap, and they get to live another
day.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinian fishermen were gunned down by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) north of the Gaza Strip at dawn Thursday, medical sources reported.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, said that the IOF troops opened fire at the three young men north of Beit Lahia killing them instantly.

He identified the three martyrs as Jihad Khalaf, 21, Ashraf Ektifan, 29, and Talat Al-Rawagh, 25.

Locals said that they heard the sound of intensified firing north of Beit Lahia during which Israeli choppers and gunboats indiscriminately shelled the area.

Israeli gunfire kills three Palestinian fishermen


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Three Palestinian fishermen were gunned down by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) north of the Gaza Strip at dawn Thursday, medical sources reported._


"Fishing" on god's dry land, with explosives, at 2:15, at the border, is, indeed, a lethally dangerous occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC) Five people were injured on Friday afternoon, one of them seriously, and dozens suffered breathing difficulties when IOF troops confronted the weekly anti-wall demonstration in the village of Bilin near Ramallah.

Rateb Abu Rahmah, the media coordinator of the anti-wall committee said that the IOF troops wounded a 16-year-old boy with a tutu bullet to his side, the wounded boy was taken to hospital. Another was hit with a stun grenade in his hand.






IOF injure a number of protesters, one of them seriously


----------



## The Infidel

Look at you PF.... you got a nice "Jewish" star now..... 



EEEWWWWW THEM JEWS!


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Infidel said:


> Look at you PF.... you got a nice "Jewish" star now.....
> 
> 
> 
> EEEWWWWW THEM JEWS!



Cool, it shows that I am doing a good job.


----------



## The Infidel

P F Tinmore said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you PF.... you got a nice "Jewish" star now.....
> 
> 
> 
> EEEWWWWW THEM JEWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, it shows that I am doing a good job.
Click to expand...


But... I thought you hated them jews....


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Infidel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you PF.... you got a nice "Jewish" star now.....
> 
> 
> 
> EEEWWWWW THEM JEWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, it shows that I am doing a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But... I thought you hated them jews....
Click to expand...


When did I ever say that?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Five people were injured on Friday afternoon, one of them seriously, and dozens suffered breathing difficulties when IOF troops confronted the weekly anti-wall demonstration in the village of Bilin near Ramallah._


The royals have their five-o'clock tea, palistanian baboons and western idiots with id crises have their ritual friday rampage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) mounting tanks and armored vehicles raided eastern Gaza village of Qarara to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Tuesday morning.

Witnesses reported that the IOF troops fired at residential quarters in the area while the bulldozing of land was proceeding.

IOF tanks escort bulldozers in Gaza raid


----------



## georgephillip

"'Come on, dogs,' the voice boomed in Arabic. 'Where are all the dogs of Khan Younis? Come! Come!'

"I stood up and walked outside the hut. The invective spewed out in a bitter torrent. 'Son of a bitch!' 'Son of a whore!' ''Your mother's ****!'

"The boys darted in small packs up the sloping dunes to the electric fence that separated the camp from the Jewish settlement abutting it. They lobbed rocks towards a jeep, mounted with a loudspeaker and protected by bulletproof armor plates and metal grating, that sat parked on the top of a hill known as Gani Tal. 

"The soldier inside the jeep ridiculed and derided them. 

"Three ambulances-which had pulled up in anticipation of what was to come-lined the road below the dunes..  

"There was the boom of a percussion grenade. The boys, most no more than ten or eleven years old, scattered, running clumsily through the heavy sand. 

"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies. 

"I would see the destruction, the way their stomachs were ripped out, the gaping holes in their limbs and torsos, later in the hospital.

"I had seen children shot in other conflicts I have covered--death squads gunned them down in EI Salvador and Guatemala, mothers with infants were lined up and massacred in Algeria, and Serb snipers put children in their sights and watched them crumple onto the pavement in Sarajevo--*but I had never watched soldiers entice children like mice into a trap and murder them for sport.*

"*Chris Hedges, 'War is a Force that gives us Meaning*'"


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _(drivel)"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies._


So, Hedges claims dumbass kids "descended out of sight behind the dune" and at the same time claims "bullets ... tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies". Dune-penetrating Superman's vision, indeed. Why "later in the hospital", when he claims the presense of the ambulance? Waiting for "doctors" to butcher someone for the cause, of course. And we aren't talking about riot-control adaptors he happily mistook for silencers, but was able to identify a stun greanade.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces' artillery barrage wounded 11 Palestinians east of Gaza city on Wednesday morning two of whom are in serious condition, medical sources reported.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for medical services, said that three of the wounded were children, adding that the two seriously injured citizens sustained wounds in the head and chest.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that IOF tanks and armored vehicles advanced into the area firing at civilians at random.

The Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, said it blasted an explosive device in one of the IOF bulldozers and fired mortar rounds at them, forcing them to retreat.

The Quds Brigades, the armed wing of Islamic Jihad, said that three of its fighters were injured in the clashes with the invading IOF force.

The IOF soldiers fired projectiles and opened machinegun fire to cover for the bulldozers that were leveling the area.

11 Palestinian citizens, 2 workers wounded in IOF shelling


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you PF.... you got a nice "Jewish" star now.....
> 
> 
> 
> EEEWWWWW THEM JEWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, it shows that I am doing a good job.
Click to expand...


Good neg rep Ropey.

My job is to kick worthless lackeys in the nuts. It is working. Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Four Palestinians on Thursday evening were wounded as a result of an Israeli occupation airstrike that targeted a car in the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah.

PIC correspondent said that a car travelling in the Salam suburb of Rafah was targeted by occupation aircraft with several rockets setting the car on fire which the firemen were able to extinguish, four passers-by were taken by ambulance to Abu Yusuf al-Najjars hospital.

Local sources also said that the passengers of the targeted car escaped unharmed.

Four Palestinians wounded in an Israeli occupation airstrike


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _PIC correspondent said that a car travelling in the Salam suburb of Rafah was targeted by occupation aircraft with several rockets setting the car on fire which the firemen were able to extinguish, four passers-by were taken by ambulance to Abu Yusuf al-Najjars hospital._


They have yet to learn that, rockets fly in both directions, of course.


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Four Palestinians on Thursday evening were wounded as a result of an Israeli occupation airstrike that targeted a car in the southern Gaza Strip city of Rafah.
> 
> PIC correspondent said that a car travelling in the Salam suburb of Rafah was targeted by occupation aircraft with several rockets setting the car on fire which the firemen were able to extinguish, four passers-by were taken by ambulance to Abu Yusuf al-Najjars hospital.
> 
> Local sources also said that the passengers of the targeted car escaped unharmed.
> 
> Four Palestinians wounded in an Israeli occupation airstrike


Why did they put out the fire? They could have used it to cook pancakes.


----------



## The Infidel

P F Tinmore said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, it shows that I am doing a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... I thought you hated them jews....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever say that?
Click to expand...


Go read some of your posts



then just read between the lines


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(drivel)"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies._
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hedges claims dumbass kids "descended out of sight behind the dune" and at the same time claims "bullets ... tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies". Dune-penetrating Superman's vision, indeed. Why "later in the hospital", when he claims the presense of the ambulance? Waiting for "doctors" to butcher someone for the cause, of course. And we aren't talking about riot-control adaptors he happily mistook for silencers, but was able to identify a stun greanade.
Click to expand...

What kind of psychotic chicken shit murders children for sport?

The Kosher kind?


----------



## Kalam

georgephillip said:


> What kind of psychotic chicken shit murders children for sport?
> 
> The Kosher kind?



Yes.

Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl | World news | The Guardian






A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost; she is shot and attempts to move away. The commander approaches her as she lies on the ground 70m from the outpost and shoots her twice in the head, switches his selector to automatic and empties the rest of the magazine into her body. Cleared of all charges.

The people we're fighting aren't human beings.


----------



## Sunni Man

Question: What is the difference between the IDF and the Einsatzgruppen SS   

Answer:  Nothing


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(drivel)"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies._
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hedges claims dumbass kids "descended out of sight behind the dune" and at the same time claims "bullets ... tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies". Dune-penetrating Superman's vision, indeed. Why "later in the hospital", when he claims the presense of the ambulance? Waiting for "doctors" to butcher someone for the cause, of course. And we aren't talking about riot-control adaptors he happily mistook for silencers, but was able to identify a stun greanade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _What kind of psychotic chicken shit murders children for sport? The Kosher kind?_
Click to expand...

What kind of psychotic chicken-shit hints at having a sand-penetrating superman's vision? The arsehole kind.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> The people we're fighting aren't human beings.



-1

Yeah, right. The Russian school children killed en masse by Muslims? Are they human beings?  Are the Chechens human beings?


----------



## docmauser1

Kalam said:


> _A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost; she is shot and attempts to move away. The commander approaches her as she lies on the ground 70m from the outpost and shoots her twice in the head, switches his selector to automatic and empties the rest of the magazine into her body._


Ah, at last! Me was wondering, when the funny case of Iman Al Hams pops up. Dispensing with obvious lies, let's consider "A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost". What need did a "scared girl" have, approaching "an IDF outpost"? Going to school, as was claimed? No. The Girit military installation, she popped up at, was located in the Philadelphi corridor - a closed military zone on the border with Egypt. It should be added, that it's a common palisturdian practice to send teens to test the security arrrangements of the military installations, thus they achieve three goals: intel on security, a corpse of the teen, who typically stained his/her family honor by having been raped, and a senseless driveling in the Guardian.



Kalam said:


> _Cleared of all charges._


Rule of law triumphs.



Kalam said:


> _The people we're fighting aren't human beings._


Are we claiming that bedouin officer was an animal?


----------



## Sunni Man

docmauser1 said:


> Ah, at last! Me was wondering, when the funny case of Iman Al Hams pops up. Dispensing with obvious lies, let's consider "A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost". What need did a "scared girl" have, approaching "an IDF outpost"? Going to school, as was claimed? No. The Girit military installation, she popped up at, was located in the Philadelphi corridor - a closed military zone on the border with Egypt. It should be added, that it's a common palisturdian practice to send teens to test the security arrrangements of the military installations, thus they achieve three goals: intel on security, a corpse of the teen, who typically stained his/her family honor by having been raped, and a senseless driveling in the Guardian.


You are one sick zionist bastard.


----------



## Jroc

docmauser1 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost; she is shot and attempts to move away. The commander approaches her as she lies on the ground 70m from the outpost and shoots her twice in the head, switches his selector to automatic and empties the rest of the magazine into her body._
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, at last! Me was wondering, when the funny case of Iman Al Hams pops up. Dispensing with obvious lies, let's consider "A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost". What need did a "scared girl" have, approaching "an IDF outpost"? Going to school, as was claimed? No. The Girit military installation, she popped up at, was located in the Philadelphi corridor - a closed military zone on the border with Egypt. It should be added, that it's a common palisturdian practice to send teens to test the security arrrangements of the military installations, thus they achieve three goals: intel on security, a corpse of the teen, who typically stained his/her family honor by having been raped, and a senseless driveling in the Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Cleared of all charges._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of law triumphs.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The people we're fighting aren't human beings._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we claiming that bedouin officer was an animal?
Click to expand...


Excellent response, Of course the Arab muslims use their children in this manner nothing new.


----------



## docmauser1

Sunni Man said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ah, at last! Me was wondering, when the funny case of Iman Al Hams pops up. Dispensing with obvious lies, let's consider "A scared girl approaches an IDF outpost". What need did a "scared girl" have, approaching "an IDF outpost"? Going to school, as was claimed? No. The Girit military installation, she popped up at, was located in the Philadelphi corridor - a closed military zone on the border with Egypt. It should be added, that it's a common palisturdian practice to send teens to test the security arrrangements of the military installations, thus they achieve three goals: intel on security, a corpse of the teen, who typically stained his/her family honor by having been raped, and a senseless driveling in the Guardian._
> 
> 
> 
> _You are one sick zionist bastard._
Click to expand...

Just a purveyor of facts and logic, just a purveyor of facts and logic, which are clearly anathemous to muslim agitprop.


----------



## Sunni Man

docmauser1 said:


> ]Just a purveyor of facts and logic, just a purveyor of facts and logic, which are clearly anathemous to muslim agitprop.[/size][/font]


Nope, just another Israeli loving zionist piece of scum bastard.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Just a purveyor of facts and logic, just a purveyor of facts and logic, which are clearly anathemous to muslim agitprop.[/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just another Israeli loving zionist piece of scum bastard.
Click to expand...




Time to change your avatar again Sunni- fraud.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Time to change your avatar again Sunni



Why?


----------



## Jos

Sunni Man said:


> Question: What is the difference between the IDF and the Einsatzgruppen SS
> 
> Answer:  Nothing



The SS are from the past, which we can do nothing to change, while the IDF are a problem of our times, that We can do something to change


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to change your avatar again Sunni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


I just figured since you were really in the Zionist-Jew hating mode, you might want to put up one of your favorite Jew hating avatars.. You know..The in the concentration camp or something let it out man.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> I just figured since you were really in the Zionist-Jew hating mode, you might want to put up one of your favorite Jew hating avatars.. You know..The in the concentration camp or something let it out man.


I have nothing against Jews or Judiasm in general.

The Jews are a very clever and innovative people.

And Judiasm is a wonderful religion and the Torah an awesome book.

It is Zionists and the fascist state of Israel that I detest with a passion.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured since you were really in the Zionist-Jew hating mode, you might want to put up one of your favorite Jew hating avatars.. You know..The in the concentration camp or something&#8230; let it out man.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Jews or Judiasm in general.
> 
> The Jews are a very clever and innovative people.
> 
> And Judiasm is a wonderful religion and the Torah an awesome book.
> 
> It is Zionists and the fascist state of Israel that I detest with a passion.
Click to expand...


Really? You can't hide around here anymore. Your words are set in stone.



Sunni Man said:


> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Yeah, right. The Russian school children killed en masse by Muslims? Are they human beings?


They were. That incident was planned independently by Basayev and condemned by the other leaders of the mujahideen.



Ropey said:


> Are the Chechens human beings?


Yes. The foreigners who carried out that botched operation weren't. The Chechen who planned it knew that he wasn't.

_"I admit I am a bad guy, a bandit, a terrorist. But if [the Russians] are the keepers of constitutional order, if they are anti-terrorists, then I spit on all these agreements and nice words."_

But they're all dead. Putin is alive and isn't a human being. Kadyrov/Kafirov isn't a human being. Russian soldiers and servants of the puppet government are not human beings. The IDF soldier whose deed was excused by Israel is not a human being.


----------



## Kalam

docmauser1 said:


> It should be added, that it's a common palisturdian practice to send teens to test the security arrrangements of the military installations, thus they achieve three goals: intel on security, a corpse of the teen, who typically stained his/her family honor by having been raped, and a senseless driveling in the Guardian.



Prove that this was the case with Iman al-Hams or quit wasting my time with your boring propaganda, ape.


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Excellent response, Of course the Arab muslims use their children in this manner nothing new.



The credulity of Zionist Jews and the ignorant fools in the West who support them when it comes to dubious justifications for murdering goyim is truly nothing new.

If you excuse the soldier's actions as Israel did, you are filth.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> If you excuse the soldier's actions as Israel did, you are.



Repeat back for you and Russian reactions to Chechen Muslim Extremism murdering Russian children.

Except I will not call you ...


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Repeat back for you and Russian reactions to Chechen Muslim Extremism murdering Russian children.


I stand wholeheartedly against what happen at Beslan and would sentence the perpetrators to death if they'd survived the attacks and I had the authority to do so. Basayev's life and the choices he made toward the end of it were tragic. But they didn't affect my support for the larger Chechen and North Caucasian struggle because I'm aware that Russia and its minions perpetrate 'Beslans' on a regular basis, generally unaccompanied by the same sort of media hype because of what Russia does to reporters in the region. 



Ropey said:


> Except I will not call you ...


It would not matter. If I didn't stand against those actions I'd be filth. "...a bad guy, a bandit, a terrorist."


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat back for you and Russian reactions to Chechen Muslim Extremism murdering Russian children.
> 
> 
> 
> I stand wholeheartedly against what happen at Beslan and would sentence the perpetrators to death if they'd survived the attacks and I had the authority to do so. Basayev's life and the choices he made toward the end of it were tragic. But they didn't affect my support for the larger Chechen and North Caucasian struggle because I'm aware that Russia and its minions perpetrate 'Beslans' on a regular basis, generally unaccompanied by the same sort of media hype because of what Russia does to reporters in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except I will not call you ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would not matter. If I didn't stand against those actions I'd be filth. "...a bad guy, a bandit, a terrorist."
Click to expand...


So, do you stand wholeheartedly against the Palestinians who came into Israel and performed the suicide bombings on Israeli schools, synagogues, buses, outside cafes, etc?


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> So, do you stand wholeheartedly against the Palestinians who came into Israel and performed the suicide bombings on Israeli schools, synagogues, buses, outside cafes, etc?



I stand against any action involving the deliberate murder of non-combatant civilians, whether it involves dropping an atomic bomb on a Japanese city, emptying a magazine into a Palestinian girl, or self-detonating in an 'Israeli' cafe.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you stand wholeheartedly against the Palestinians who came into Israel and performed the suicide bombings on Israeli schools, synagogues, buses, outside cafes, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand against any action involving the deliberate murder of non-combatant civilians, whether it involves dropping an atomic bomb on a Japanese city, emptying a magazine into a Palestinian girl, or self-detonating in an *'Israeli' *cafe.
Click to expand...


Please explain the single quotes Kalam.

There is no absolute definition in composition for these marks.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you stand wholeheartedly against the Palestinians who came into Israel and performed the suicide bombings on Israeli schools, synagogues, buses, outside cafes, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand against any action involving the deliberate murder of non-combatant civilians, whether it involves dropping an atomic bomb on a Japanese city, emptying a magazine into a Palestinian girl, or self-detonating in an *'Israeli' *cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain the single quotes Kalam.
> 
> There is no absolute definition in composition for these marks.
Click to expand...


I use them interchangeably with the double styling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Geneva Conventions

A civilian is any person who does not belong to any of the following categories: members of the armed forces, militias or volunteer corps, organized resistance movements, and residents of an occupied territory who spontaneously take up arms

Law expert: Hamas did not violate intl law and settlers are not civilians [Archive] - Al-Qassam English Forum

There would be no occupation without settlers.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand against any action involving the deliberate murder of non-combatant civilians, whether it involves dropping an atomic bomb on a Japanese city, emptying a magazine into a Palestinian girl, or self-detonating in an *'Israeli' *cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain the single quotes Kalam.
> 
> There is no absolute definition in composition for these marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use them interchangeably with the double styling.
Click to expand...


So then please explain why you temper the word Israeli with quotes.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain the single quotes Kalam.
> 
> There is no absolute definition in composition for these marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use them interchangeably with the double styling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then please explain why you temper the word Israeli with quotes.
Click to expand...


I usually use the term 'Zionist' but it wouldn't have made sense in this context. Does it matter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli police forces stormed a number of suburbs in occupied Jerusalem at a late hour on Saturday night and engaged in clashes with Jerusalemite youths until dawn Sunday, locals reported.

They said that the clashes started after the forces stormed the suburbs of Bustan, Wadi Hilwa, and Silwan Daraj while firing at the young men injuring five Jerusalemites.

Wadi Hilwa information center said that among the injured were two 15-year-old boys.

Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque, is witnessing escalating attacks on the part of Israeli police forces and Jewish settlers.

Five Jerusalemites wounded in confrontations with Israeli forces


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use them interchangeably with the double styling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then please explain why you temper the word Israeli with quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually use the term 'Zionist' but it wouldn't have made sense in this context. Does it matter?
Click to expand...


No, you've clarified it enough now. Thank you.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then please explain why you temper the word Israeli with quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use the term 'Zionist' but it wouldn't have made sense in this context. Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you've clarified it enough now. Thank you.
Click to expand...


Did you intend to respond to my post before we began discussing my use of inverted commas?


----------



## Ropey

Your use of inverted comma says no.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Your use of inverted comma says no.


----------



## Sunni Man

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of inverted comma says no.
Click to expand...


The behavior that Ropey is displaying is typical of Zionist Jews.

They just try to bog you down with silly minutiae and inaine details.

So that the real issues are never discussed or dealt with.

No wonder the Palestinian people get nothing but the run-around when trying to negotiate with them.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of inverted comma says no.
Click to expand...


Apply the inverted comma to your post.  Quid pro quo.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of inverted comma says no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The behavior that Ropey is displaying is typical of Zionist Jews.
> 
> They just try to bog you down with silly minutiae and inaine details.
> 
> So that the real issues are never discussed or dealt with.
> 
> No wonder the Palestinian people get nothing but the run-around when trying to negotiate with them.
Click to expand...


But we've already been introduced and know each others views Sunni Man.




​


----------



## Kalam

Sunni Man said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of inverted comma says no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The behavior that Ropey is displaying is typical of Zionist Jews.
> 
> They just try to bog you down with silly minutiae and inaine details.
Click to expand...


I don't even understand what the complaint is.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of inverted comma says no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apply the inverted comma to your post.  Quid pro quo.
Click to expand...


''

Now what?


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply the inverted comma to your post.  Quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ''
> 
> Now what?
Click to expand...


So, there is no reason for the quote marks?  You just put them there for appearance?  

To make the sentence look more frilly like our Semitic languages Kalam?


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apply the inverted comma to your post.  Quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''
> 
> Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, there is no reason for the quote marks?  You just put them there for appearance?
> 
> To make the sentence look more frilly like our Semitic languages Kalam?
Click to expand...


Didn't we just discuss this?


----------



## Sunni Man

Kalam said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior that Ropey is displaying is typical of Zionist Jews.
> 
> They just try to bog you down with silly minutiae and inaine details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even understand what the complaint is.
Click to expand...


Welcome to Zionist Jew double/triple talk


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ''
> 
> Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is no reason for the quote marks?  You just put them there for appearance?
> 
> To make the sentence look more frilly like our Semitic languages Kalam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we just discuss this?
Click to expand...


No. You still have not told me what you meant by separating the term Israeli with 'Israeli'.  I will not tell you what I think of your words until you stop playing with terms without defining what you mean.

What do you mean?  

What's the difference between Zionism and 'Zionism'.  Zionist Jews and 'Zionist Jews'. Israel and 'Israel'.

Why do you use the inverted commas? Or are they just pretty curlicues to you? Look in this thread. I asked you and you have yet to tell me. 

All you did was say they were the same as the double quote. But still, you have yet to differentiate them in your statements here. I have asked you this before and yet you still have not responded other than to say I do not answer you.

Quid pro quo.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> No. You still have not told me what you meant by separating the term Israeli with 'Israeli'.  I will not tell you what I think of your words until you stop playing with terms without defining what you mean.
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> What's the difference between Zionism and 'Zionism'.  Zionist Jews and 'Zionist Jews'. Israel and 'Israel'.
> 
> Why do you use the inverted commas? Or are they just pretty curlicues to you? Look in this thread. I asked you and you have yet to tell me.
> 
> All you did was say they were the same as the double quote. But still, you have yet to differentiate them in your statements here. I have asked you this before and yet you still have not responded other than to say I do not answer you.
> 
> Quid pro quo.



Israel was an ancient kingdom. 'Israel' is the name Zionists have given the political entity they've set up in Palestine to evoke that kingdom in spite of having little in common with it. It's used to imply that there's a direct connection between the ancient kingdom and the modern entity and this connection is used to justify the latter's existence in Palestine. I object to this and -- as I said -- generally do not refer to the entity as Israel or to Zionist immigrants in Palestine as Israelis.

Shall we examine more punctuational minutiae or return to the actual discussion?


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You still have not told me what you meant by separating the term Israeli with 'Israeli'.  I will not tell you what I think of your words until you stop playing with terms without defining what you mean.
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> What's the difference between Zionism and 'Zionism'.  Zionist Jews and 'Zionist Jews'. Israel and 'Israel'.
> 
> Why do you use the inverted commas? Or are they just pretty curlicues to you? Look in this thread. I asked you and you have yet to tell me.
> 
> All you did was say they were the same as the double quote. But still, you have yet to differentiate them in your statements here. I have asked you this before and yet you still have not responded other than to say I do not answer you.
> 
> Quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was an ancient kingdom. 'Israel' is the name Zionists have given the political entity they've set up in Palestine to evoke that kingdom in spite of having little in common with it. It's used to imply that there's a direct connection between the ancient kingdom and the modern entity and this connection is used to justify the latter's existence in Palestine. I object to this and -- as I said -- generally do not refer to the entity as Israel or to Zionist immigrants in Palestine as Israelis.
> 
> Shall we examine more punctuational minutiae or return to the actual discussion?
Click to expand...


There is no actual discussion Kalam. You have made it clear where you stand on Israel. That's what this thread and all Israel (Zionism) threads are about and you have just made yourself clear once again.

I disagree with your view with regards to Israel. We have nothing to discuss with regards to Israel. 

Israel is recreated and exists.

Israel must not exist to your mind. You've said it. So, how can we talk about two different things. We are diametrically opposed. What are we supposed to discuss with regards to Israel? Minutiae and curlicues Kalam? 

Like I said. Thanks for being so clear. 

Nu?


----------



## hipeter924

Sunni Man said:


> Question: What is the difference between the IDF and the Einsatzgruppen SS
> 
> Answer:  Nothing


What is the difference between Hamas, Fatah and Ultra Orthodox Jewish Parties/Extreme Nationalists? 

Answer: Nothing. 

But I am prepared to wait till Palestinians realize the fact, perhaps if we are lucky quite soon.

PS: Low chance, but still if Hamas and Fatah were overthrown and a secular government in the Palestinian territories were established, and thus the rocket attacks and other actions stopped, during the next Israeli elections the radical elements in the Knesset would lose power, over time completely. Many secular Jews are tired of financing the war, and letting the Ultra Orthodox leech off the rest of the society, never paying tax (ultra orthodox are except from taxation) and rarely if ever fighting the war they force the rest of the Jews to fight and pay for. 

Israeli's are forced to fight the war, because Hamas and Fatah are religious radicals, who want to ethnic cleanse or otherwise eliminate all Jews, under a secular climate things would be different. But keep blaming the Jews, and the Zionists for everything, if blood is what you want keep supporting Hamas and Fatah, there will never be peace or a 'Palestine'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The difference being that Hamas and Fatah(not so much) are defending their OWN country.


----------



## Charles_Main

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast




Gotta love you Jew Hating Bigots.

When Israel accidentally kills some Civilians they "attacked Civilians" But when some asshole straps a bomb to himself and deliberately kills Civilians he was just "a freedom Fighter"

You are really disgusting. You would have made Adolf very proud.


----------



## Charles_Main

P F Tinmore said:


> The difference being that Hamas and Fatah(not so much) are defending their OWN country.



As someone who is part Jewish I can say this. 

FUCK YOU.

It is just as much our Country as theirs, and has been for 4000 Years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Of the 37 people who signed Israel declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were all foreigners.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hiding behind stones and trees?

Now they hide in tanks, airplanes, and armored bulldozers.


----------



## The Infidel

P F Tinmore said:


> Of the 37 people who signed Israel declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were all foreigners.



Did they have to provide their birth certificate?






See how I did that....


----------



## P F Tinmore

I don't know, but is a matter of public record.


----------



## Ropey

So are both the pictures I just posted a matter of public record.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Of the 37 people who signed Israel declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were all foreigners.



Foreigners claiming rights in Palestine. What a hoot.


----------



## hipeter924

Ropey said:


>


Yeah, always been puzzled by that. Hamas and Fatah build their Islamic theocracy over that quote, yet the stones and trees aren't calling them to kill the Jews, Allah hasn't told them it is doomsday, neither has Mohammad...I guess they think themselves their own god. 

But then again they do not fight for their god but their selfish and perverse desires, they enjoy murdering women and children, murdering their fellow Muslims, and raping women, they are in it for power and control, and in the case of many Fatah members wealth. 

They call themselves morally superior to other Muslims and standing up for their fellow Palestinians, yet are the exact opposite. They are not 'holy soldiers' but cowards hiding behind women and children, and killing women and children, and when not doing that they torture their own people either in Israeli prisons or their own secret prisons. 

But they keep to their fantasy, ignoring the atrocities they commit on themselves and others in a mad quest to destroy the 'Zionist aggressor', so far all they have managed is to kill a few soldiers, murder women and children, destroy property, torture their own people, and violate women. 

Let them venerate figures like Saladin, while violating his own codes of war and moral codes in regards to the treatment of women, and the enemy, but it's all okay right, so long as a few Jews die and Muslims go forth as blind, mindless minions of a god that never called them to a doomsday battle with Jews save in the minds of a few deluded religious zealots that pervert the very religion they claim to protect.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why do you slime the Palestinians? They are only defending their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- A 37-year-old Palestinian man was wounded with shrapnel of Israeli shelling while passing near the Gaza international airport in Rafah, south of the Gaza Strip, on Monday, medical sources reported.

The spokesman for medical services Adham Abu Salmiya said that the man was carried to hospital in moderate condition.

The PIC reporter in the area said that the Israeli occupation forces shelled the airport vicinity during an incursion east of Rafah city.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...mSOxPxgINjLw6066TnLXsL0cx2YMY3VlGyq9DMZW2w7s=


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Law expert: Hamas did not violate intl law and settlers are not civilians - Al-Qassam English Forum_


That and other expert drivel from those idiotic "al qassam" islamista "forums".


P F Tinmore said:


> _There would be no occupation without settlers._


Arab settlers are, indeed, occupational.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli police forces stormed a number of suburbs in occupied Jerusalem at a late hour on Saturday night and engaged in clashes with Jerusalemite youths until dawn Sunday, locals reported._


It's arab occupational, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The difference being that Hamas and Fatah(not so much) are defending their OWN country._


Which they happen to have never had in the first place, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Of the 37 people who signed Israel declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were all foreigners._


Oh, and arab immigrants from the hood are, of course, "natives". Funny, Yassir Arafat was born in Egypt, thus he was qualified enough to represent egyptian arab immigrants. No?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Of the 37 people who signed Israel declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were all foreigners._
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and arab immigrants from the hood are, of course, "natives". Funny, Yassir Arafat was born in Egypt, thus he was qualified enough to represent egyptian arab immigrants. No?
Click to expand...


Arafat was born in Egypt to Palestinian parents. His father happened to be working in Egypt at the time. His siblings were born in Palestine and he spent much of his childhood in Palestine living with relatives.


----------



## Ropey

LiveLeak.com - Yasser Arafat,, PLO terrorist , was a homosexual who died of AIDS

Now what would Islam say about his back door activities?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnpaPGHFsL4"]The Hammer of the Gods Will Drive our Ships to New Lands - To Fight The Horde[/ame]

This has been going on for the ages. To fight the horde...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pallywood baby again? You can do better than that, looks like a birth to me, the third figure looks happy to add suspicion to the scene.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Children killed
TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
Israelis: 124
Palestinians: 1457

Remember These Children

With statistics like these, who needs a Pallywood?


----------



## Ropey

Then stop using them for media purposes.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

There is a resurgence in the horde. The horde teaches their young all over the 57 Muslim countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.

You need to update your propaganda crap.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda crap.



They stopped because Israel built a wall to stop them from coming in PF.  Still, they kill our soldiers (and their own) at our border crossings.  They just can't get in to kill our young and citizens anymore.  Oh, right, you said that there are no such thing as civilians in Israel. That's why the Hamas still teach their young. Look at the dates.

And still, they train and teach for the day when they can get into Israel again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

How is life behind the curve?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> How is life behind the curve?




Yes, those are suicide vests and yes, they still are teaching their young to kill themselves.


----------



## Jroc

P F Tinmore said:


> Arafat was born in Egypt to Palestinian parents. His father happened to be working in Egypt at the time. His siblings were born in Palestine and he spent much of his childhood in Palestine living with relatives.





Arafat was a corrupt thief he stole from his own people his wife lives in France and continues to recieve millions.

*Yasser Arafat was a thief.  * 





> By all accounts Arafat has stolen billions of dollars in aid money meant for the Palestinian people.  While the areas under PLO control have deteriorated precipitously, Arafat stashed away most, if not all, of the monetary aid intended for them.[18]
> 
> 
> 
> ·        Almost one billion dollars collected in taxes from the Palestinian people was retained in investment accounts under Arafat&#8217;s name.
> 
> 
> ·        Astonishingly, in the Oslo accords, Israel agreed to pay Arafat the sales taxes collected from Palestinians in Israel, about $1 billion to date.  This too went into Arafat&#8217;s personal accounts.[19]
> 
> 
> ·        According to the PLO&#8217;s own finance minister, Salam Fayyad, Arafat gave commodity monopolies to his friends, who in turn diluted their products and jacked up prices on the Palestinians.  For example, the General Petroleum Corporation took fuel purchased from Israel and watered it down with kerosene. In addition to ripping off Palestinian drivers, the poor quality fuel ruined their cars&#8217; engines.  Arafat got kickbacks.[20]



FrontPage Magazine - Who Was Yasser Arafat?



*French Question $11 Million Sent to Arafat's Wife* 


. 





> .PARIS, Feb. 11&#8212; French prosecutors are investigating bank transfers of $11.4 million to accounts controlled by Suha al-Taweel Arafat, the wife of the Palestinian leader, French media reported Wednesday.
> 
> The inquiry, disclosed by a satirical French weekly, Le Canard Enchaîné, and confirmed by unidentified judicial officials to The Associated Press, was opened in October after the Bank of France notified the Paris prosecutor's office that Mrs. Arafat's accounts at two banks in France had received relatively regular transfers of nearly $1.27 million each from Switzerland between July 2002 and September 2003. The newspaper also reported that about $2.5 million of the money had been diverted to an account of an interior decorating firm, Alberto Pinto.
> 
> The officials told The A.P. there was no evidence that the funds came from illicit sources.
> 
> Mrs. Arafat, 40, who lives in Paris with a 7-year-old daughter, could not be reached for comment.
> 
> Le Canard Enchaîné also reported that the European Union had begun an investigation into management of an estimated $444 million in aid that the union is giving the Palestinian Authority. The aid accounts for about a third of the authority's budget



French Question $11 Million Sent to Arafat's Wife - NYTimes.com


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> LiveLeak.com - Yasser Arafat,, PLO terrorist , was a homosexual who died of AIDS
> 
> Now what would Islam say about his back door activities?



I posted this earlier Ropey. What do you think about my theory? 

*My theory on Well to do suicide bombers*


I seems like there are a lot of well off musilms who are suicide bombers. And they all seem to have had problems with women. The underwear bomber is said to have had no women, The Fort Hood gunman, No women. the 9/11 terrorist Mohamad Atta was said to have possibly been gay, So thats my theory, A lot of these guys are homosexuals, And they would rather die as a hero, Than to have to live with thier sexual preferences as a disgrace in the muslim religion. What do you guys think of that theory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat was born in Egypt to Palestinian parents. His father happened to be working in Egypt at the time. His siblings were born in Palestine and he spent much of his childhood in Palestine living with relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat was a corrupt thief he stole from his own people his wife lives in France and continues to recieve millions.
> 
> *Yasser Arafat was a thief.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all accounts Arafat has stolen billions of dollars in aid money meant for the Palestinian people.  While the areas under PLO control have deteriorated precipitously, Arafat stashed away most, if not all, of the monetary aid intended for them.[18]
> 
> 
> 
> ·        Almost one billion dollars collected in taxes from the Palestinian people was retained in investment accounts under Arafats name.
> 
> 
> ·        Astonishingly, in the Oslo accords, Israel agreed to pay Arafat the sales taxes collected from Palestinians in Israel, about $1 billion to date.  This too went into Arafats personal accounts.[19]
> 
> 
> ·        According to the PLOs own finance minister, Salam Fayyad, Arafat gave commodity monopolies to his friends, who in turn diluted their products and jacked up prices on the Palestinians.  For example, the General Petroleum Corporation took fuel purchased from Israel and watered it down with kerosene. In addition to ripping off Palestinian drivers, the poor quality fuel ruined their cars engines.  Arafat got kickbacks.[20]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FrontPage Magazine - Who Was Yasser Arafat?
> 
> 
> 
> *French Question $11 Million Sent to Arafat's Wife*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .PARIS, Feb. 11 French prosecutors are investigating bank transfers of $11.4 million to accounts controlled by Suha al-Taweel Arafat, the wife of the Palestinian leader, French media reported Wednesday.
> 
> The inquiry, disclosed by a satirical French weekly, Le Canard Enchaîné, and confirmed by unidentified judicial officials to The Associated Press, was opened in October after the Bank of France notified the Paris prosecutor's office that Mrs. Arafat's accounts at two banks in France had received relatively regular transfers of nearly $1.27 million each from Switzerland between July 2002 and September 2003. The newspaper also reported that about $2.5 million of the money had been diverted to an account of an interior decorating firm, Alberto Pinto.
> 
> The officials told The A.P. there was no evidence that the funds came from illicit sources.
> 
> Mrs. Arafat, 40, who lives in Paris with a 7-year-old daughter, could not be reached for comment.
> 
> Le Canard Enchaîné also reported that the European Union had begun an investigation into management of an estimated $444 million in aid that the union is giving the Palestinian Authority. The aid accounts for about a third of the authority's budget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Question $11 Million Sent to Arafat's Wife - NYTimes.com
Click to expand...


Arafat sold out to Israel and became rich. Abbas is a sellout too.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is Proved that Dahlan Killed Arafat Print 
Tuesday, 03 July 2007

Hamas broadcasted another secret document that was handed in the former Minister of Domestic Affairs of Palestine,

Muhammed Dahlan's headquarters.

The new document shows that the former Minister of defense Muhammed Dahlan wrote a letter to the Minister of Defense of Israel, Shaul Mofaz in order to decide to kill Arafat.

Dahlan in his letter after determining the general instability in Palestine says to raze the ones who object to live with Israel.

Dahlan who in the letter writes that the death of the Palestinian leader Yaser Arafat is getting close, offer Mofaz this: "Make sure that Dear Arafat is counting his final days. But let us finish this job not with your methods, but with ours."

In Dahlan's letter it is seen that in the Palestinian Parliament a lot of ministers were persuaded or blackmailed in order to be taken to Dahlan's own side and he also says he is ready to give his live to to keep his promises in front of President Bush.

Evidence that Dahlan Killed Arafat


----------



## Ropey

hipeter924 said:


> Yeah, always been puzzled by that. Hamas and Fatah build their Islamic theocracy over that quote, yet the stones and trees aren't calling them to kill the Jews, Allah hasn't told them it is doomsday, neither has Mohammad...I guess they think themselves their own god.


Consider this:

Hamas's Charter The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988



			
				Hamas's Charter Article 7 said:
			
		

> (,,,)
> The Islamic Resistance Movement is one of the links in the chain of the struggle against the Zionist invaders. It goes back to 1939, to the emergence of the martyr Izz al-Din al Kissam and his brethren the fighters, members of Moslem Brotherhood. It goes on to reach out and become one with another chain that includes the struggle of the Palestinians and Moslem Brotherhood in the 1948 war and the Jihad operations of the Moslem Brotherhood in 1968 and after.
> 
> Moreover, if the links have been distant from each other and if obstacles, placed by those who are the lackeys of Zionism in the way of the fighters obstructed the continuation of the struggle, the Islamic Resistance Movement aspires to the realisation of Allah's promise, no matter how long that should take.
> 
> *The Prophet, Allah bless him and grant him salvation, has said:
> *
> *"The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews), when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Moslems, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharqad tree,  would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews."* (related by al-Bukhari and Moslem).



(I bolded the fonts in the last paragraph

How it became one of the Jews trees when it is not native to Israel is beyond my poor discernment though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man was wounded on Tuesday in Israeli army shelling at a group of people east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, medical sources announced.

He said that the young man was taken to a hospital in Deir Al-Balah in moderate condition.

IOF armored vehicles earlier withdrew from Khuza'a also east of Khan Younis after advancing a few meters into the area. Palestinian resistance factions had confronted the troops.

Palestinian youth wounded in IOF shelling


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fishing boat was destroyed on Tuesday when Israeli navy gunboats shelled a group of boats anchored at the Rafah coast, to the south of the Gaza Strip.

PIC reporter said that the navy vessels fired a number of shells at the fishing boats directly hitting one of them. He added that fire started in the small boat but no casualties were reported.

Israeli gunboats shell Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## georgephillip

*"In Israel there is ethnic democracy*: democracy for 80 percent of the public and exclusion and discrimination for 20 percent, *and a regime of oppression and dictatorship in the occupied territories."* 

IOA


----------



## Ropey

Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
Hammer of the gods will drive our ships to new land,
To fight the horde, sing and cry: Valhalla, I am coming!

On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.

Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
How soft your fields so green, can whisper tales of gore,
Of how we calmed the tides of war. We are young overlords.

On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.

So now you'd better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
For peace and trust can win the day despite of all your losing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

HEBRON, Palestinian Territories (AFP)  Israeli troops on Wednesday destroyed three water wells belonging to Palestinian villagers living near a sprawling Jewish settlement outside Hebron, witnesses said.

Two of the wells were located in Wadi al-Ghrous, just east of Kiryat Arba settlement, and were used for agriculture by a family of 10, they said.

The third well was used by 20 people and sited in the nearby village of Al-Beqa.

Israel destroys wells near Hebron: witnesses - Yahoo! News


----------



## Ropey

More information:

Shabtay is Orkuting: The Gharqad subtext

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng4_VuxGVY4"]Islam: Talking Trees and Stones! [/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X8dhrzQCHY"]The Jews Are the Eternal Enemies of Muslims Regardless of the Occupation of Palestine[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Yasser Arafat,, PLO terrorist , was a homosexual who died of AIDS
> 
> Now what would Islam say about his back door activities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier Ropey. What do you think about my theory?
> 
> *My theory on Well to do suicide bombers*
> 
> I seems like there are a lot of well off musilms who are suicide bombers. And they all seem to have had problems with women. The underwear bomber is said to have had no women, The Fort Hood gunman, No women. the 9/11 terrorist Mohamad Atta was said to have possibly been gay, So thats my theory, A lot of these guys are homosexuals, And they would rather die as a hero, Than to have to live with thier sexual preferences as a disgrace in the muslim religion. What do you guys think of that theory?
Click to expand...


Hey, with the high degrees of consanguinity, who can say. Anything is possible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- An Israeli occupation surveillance drone at dawn Friday  fired at least one rocket at a Palestinian civilian car at Nusairat refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip according to security and local sources.

The sources told PIC correspondent that the drone targeted a parked Jeep in the refugee camp resulting in the complete destruction of the car.

Unofficial medical sources told the correspondent that the attack did not result in any human casualties.

Israeli occupation airstrike targets civilian car in Gaza


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The sources told PIC correspondent that the drone targeted a parked Jeep in the refugee camp resulting in the complete destruction of the car._


What are "poor n' robbed refugees" doing driving Cherokees?


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- An Israeli occupation surveillance drone at dawn Friday  fired at least one rocket at a Palestinian civilian car at Nusairat refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip according to security and local sources.
> 
> The sources told PIC correspondent that the drone targeted *a parked Jeep* in the refugee camp resulting in the complete destruction of the car.
> 
> Unofficial medical sources told the correspondent that the attack did not result in any human casualties.
> 
> Israeli occupation airstrike targets civilian car in Gaza


Yeah, most Palestinians under Hamas theocracy can afford that if they are not connected to the Hamas thugs, not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Palestinian activists sat in at the Ain al-Halwa school in the northern Jordan Valley on Saturday with hopes to raise awareness on the Israeli occupation which has rendered meeting the educational needs of Area C impossible.

The save the Jordan Valley campaign, one of the sit-in organizers, said Israeli policies have hampered the building of schools, and military checkpoints have restricted movement of teachers and students.

Israeli authorities have pursued a policy of destruction of private and public facilities including schools, said Wahba Usfour, a sit-in coordinator, citing as an example what happened in Khirbet Tana, a village east of the city of Nablus with a population of about 300.

In October 2010, Israel leveled there 30 structures including a school, houses and animal stables. Of the 40 students frequenting the local school before the demolition, only 17 had continued to hold studies in a small tent.

N. Jordan Valley sit-in highlights education dilemma under occupation


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinian activists sat in at the Ain al-Halwa school in the northern Jordan Valley on Saturday with hopes to raise awareness on the Israeli occupation which has rendered meeting the educational needs of Area C impossible._


Which, basically, means the aid money designated for education purposes is mostly misused and stolen, and we must find a way to blame it on evil jooze.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bil'in 

Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists were injured when Israeli forces cracked down on a weekly Bil'in march protesting the apartheid wall, witnesses reported.

Silwan 

Meanwhile, more clashes broke out in the Al-Bustan area in the East Jerusalem district of Silwan between hundreds of youth and the Israeli army.

Soldiers exhausted their arsenal of tear gas before backup arrived as they fired at the homes of Palestinians injuring many, locals reported.

At least two policemen preparing to launch tear gas were injured after being hit with stones hurled by the protesters.

Ma'sara 

The same Friday, Israeli forces cracked down on a weekly anti-wall march in the Bethlehem town of Ma'sara.

Soldiers blocked the marchers from entering their land threatened to be seized and attacked them with batons and stun grenades.

Dozens injured in clashes across the West Bank


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists were injured when Israeli forces cracked down on a weekly Bil'in march protesting the apartheid wall, witnesses reported._


They gather, rampage like baboons in a zoo, trying to damage somebody else's property, get their asses kicked in an animal control operation and babble bull. A cool occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli forces assaulted Wednesday morning an elderly couple during an arrest operation in Beit Ummar north of the West Bank city of Al-Khalil.

Israeli soldiers assaulted the Abu Marya family while they were working on their farm near the Karmi Tsur settlement. They arrested Waseem Abu Marya, 19, after attacking him and his father Mihna, 70, and mother Nazmiya, 65, breaking her jaw.

Israeli forces assault elderly couple during arrest in Beit Ummar


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was injured on Tuesday in the flashpoint village of Awarta near Nablus after he was mauled by a dog let loose by Israeli police, sources told the Palestinian Information Center.

An elderly man was beaten by Israeli armed forces in the same town after refusing to comply with a recently enforced curfew.

Awarta man injured after mauled by police dogs


----------



## P F Tinmore

And they say why, but you always leave that part out.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i08L09V0_sg



*Then stop using them for media purposes.*



hipeter924 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, always been puzzled by that. Hamas and Fatah build their Islamic theocracy over that quote, yet the stones and trees aren't calling them to kill the Jews, Allah hasn't told them it is doomsday, neither has Mohammad...I guess they think themselves their own god.
> 
> But then again they do not fight for their god but their selfish and perverse desires, they enjoy murdering women and children, murdering their fellow Muslims, and raping women, they are in it for power and control, and in the case of many Fatah members wealth.
> 
> They call themselves morally superior to other Muslims and standing up for their fellow Palestinians, yet are the exact opposite. They are not 'holy soldiers' but cowards hiding behind women and children, and killing women and children, and when not doing that they torture their own people either in Israeli prisons or their own secret prisons.
> 
> But they keep to their fantasy, ignoring the atrocities they commit on themselves and others in a mad quest to destroy the 'Zionist aggressor', so far all they have managed is to kill a few soldiers, murder women and children, destroy property, torture their own people, and violate women.
> 
> Let them venerate figures like Saladin, while violating his own codes of war and moral codes in regards to the treatment of women, and the enemy, but it's all okay right, so long as a few Jews die and Muslims go forth as blind, mindless minions of a god that never called them to a doomsday battle with Jews save in the minds of a few deluded religious zealots that pervert the very religion they claim to protect.
Click to expand...


And then pretend they are so peace loving. While they gnash their teeth in preparation of driving every Jew into the sea.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> And they say why, but you always leave that part out.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzlzDXWWRdM"]Egyptian cleric Muhammad Hussein Ya'qub on Jews vs Geert Wilders trial in The Netherlands[/ame]

Listen to the bigoted hate speech of Egyptian cleric Muhammad Hussein Ya'qub. *Note that his speech is based on Islamic scriptures* (mentioned as insets in the video). Thus, this hate speech is not incidental, it appears the&#65279; core characteristic of Islam.

Now, take your time to compare all this with the trial against Geert Wilders in the Netherlands, where it is forbidden to speak the truth if this is considered insulting (blaspheming) religion (read Islam).


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Palestinian youth set fire to tires and hurled stones at Israeli policemen as violent clashes erupted in Jerusalem's Al-Sawwana district at noon Wednesday.

A large force of police arrived at the scene and dispersed protesters using batons.

Violent clashes erupt in Jerusalem's Sawwana district


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli artillery bombed on Wednesday evening the area surrounding Al-Shuhada graveyard east of the Gaza Strip without any reported casualties.

The border areas between Gaza and the Israeli occupied lands witness every once in a while bombing, military incursions punctuated by demolition of Palestinian agricultural lands near the borderline.

On the afternoon of the same day, a Palestinian fisherman was moderately wounded when the Israeli navy opened fire at fishing boats off Gaza coast.

Israeli artillery shelling of eastern border area in Gaza yesterday


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinian youth set fire to tires and hurled stones at Israeli policemen as violent clashes erupted in Jerusalem's Al-Sawwana district at noon Wednesday._


"Set tires on fire", "hurled stones" and then wonder why they have sore butts. Palistanian naivete.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestinian youth set fire to tires and hurled stones at Israeli policemen as violent clashes erupted in Jerusalem's Al-Sawwana district at noon Wednesday._
> 
> 
> 
> "Set tires on fire", "hurled stones" and then wonder why they have sore butts. Palistanian naivete.
Click to expand...


It is their country. They can do what they want.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The border areas between Gaza and the Israeli occupied lands witness every once in a while bombing, military incursions punctuated by demolition of Palestinian agricultural lands near the borderline._


The idea that billets and rockets can and do fly in both direction is still putting palistanians in stupor, it seems.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The border areas between Gaza and the Israeli occupied lands witness every once in a while bombing, military incursions punctuated by demolition of Palestinian agricultural lands near the borderline._
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that billets and rockets can and do fly in both direction is still putting palistanians in stupor, it seems.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians have the legal right to stone foreign troops.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Palestinian youth set fire to tires and hurled stones at Israeli policemen as violent clashes erupted in Jerusalem's Al-Sawwana district at noon Wednesday._
> 
> 
> 
> "Set tires on fire", "hurled stones" and then wonder why they have sore butts. Palistanian naivete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is their country. They can do what they want._
Click to expand...

No, they can not.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The border areas between Gaza and the Israeli occupied lands witness every once in a while bombing, military incursions punctuated by demolition of Palestinian agricultural lands near the borderline._
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that billets and rockets can and do fly in both direction is still putting palistanians in stupor, it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Palestinians have the legal right to stone foreign troops._
Click to expand...

The IDF has legal right to shoot "stone-throwing" palistanian foreigners.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that billets and rockets can and do fly in both direction is still putting palistanians in stupor, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians have the legal right to stone foreign troops._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF has legal right to shoot "stone-throwing" palistanian foreigners.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter. That never happened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that billets and rockets can and do fly in both direction is still putting palistanians in stupor, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians have the legal right to stone foreign troops._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF has legal right to shoot "stone-throwing" palistanian foreigners.
Click to expand...


The Israelis are the foreigners.

Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, Only one was born in Palestine and that was to immigrant parents.

The troops that Israel used to attack and expel Palestinian civilians were foreigners.

The settlers that Israel moved onto the expelled Palestinian's land were foreigners.

Israel is a foreign invasion and occupation of Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians have the legal right to stone foreign troops._
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF has legal right to shoot "stone-throwing" palistanian foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Israelis are the foreigners. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, Only one was born in Palestine and that was to immigrant parents. The troops that Israel used to attack and expel Palestinian civilians were foreigners. The settlers that Israel moved onto the expelled Palestinian's land were foreigners. Israel is a foreign invasion and occupation of Palestine._
Click to expand...

"This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
Royal Commission Report, 1937.
Foreigners, calling others foreigners.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF has legal right to shoot "stone-throwing" palistanian foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israelis are the foreigners. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, Only one was born in Palestine and that was to immigrant parents. The troops that Israel used to attack and expel Palestinian civilians were foreigners. The settlers that Israel moved onto the expelled Palestinian's land were foreigners. Israel is a foreign invasion and occupation of Palestine._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> Foreigners, calling others foreigners.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israelis are the foreigners. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, Only one was born in Palestine and that was to immigrant parents. The troops that Israel used to attack and expel Palestinian civilians were foreigners. The settlers that Israel moved onto the expelled Palestinian's land were foreigners. Israel is a foreign invasion and occupation of Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> Foreigners, calling others foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Deflection._
Click to expand...

Foreigners.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> Foreigners, calling others foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> _Deflection._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foreigners.
Click to expand...


The Arab population *declined* from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947.

Where are all these Arabs that the liars are talking about?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Deflection._
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Arab population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947. Where are all these Arabs that the liars are talking about?_
Click to expand...

"This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
Royal Commission Report, 1937.
From the heewwd, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Arab population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947. Where are all these Arabs that the liars are talking about?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> From the heewwd, of course.
Click to expand...


You keep quoting the same liars without answering the question.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Arab population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947. Where are all these Arabs that the liars are talking about?_
> 
> 
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> From the heewwd, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You keep quoting the same liars without answering the question._
Click to expand...

The British Royal Mandate commission answered the question. Arab illiteracy in foreign-language compehension doesn't count.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."
> Royal Commission Report, 1937.
> From the heewwd, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> _You keep quoting the same liars without answering the question._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British Royal Mandate commission answered the question. Arab illiteracy in foreign-language compehension doesn't count.
Click to expand...


Britain created most of the problems in the ME. What makes you think they are a credible source for anything.

The facts blow these clowns out of the water yet you still quote them.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You keep quoting the same liars without answering the question._
> 
> 
> 
> The British Royal Mandate commission answered the question. Arab illiteracy in foreign-language compehension doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Britain created most of the problems in the ME. What makes you think they are a credible source for anything._
Click to expand...

Their ass is what arabs should be going on kissing.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The facts blow these clowns out of the water yet you still quote them._


Yeah, "facts", i.e. bull.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Royal Mandate commission answered the question. Arab illiteracy in foreign-language compehension doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> _Britain created most of the problems in the ME. What makes you think they are a credible source for anything._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their ass is what arabs should be going on kissing.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The facts blow these clowns out of the water yet you still quote them._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, "facts", i.e. bull.
Click to expand...


The Arab population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947.

This is true, look it up.

The propagandists say that the Arabs were not Palestinians but flooded into the country in those years. The numbers prove them to be liars.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Britain created most of the problems in the ME. What makes you think they are a credible source for anything._
> 
> 
> 
> Their ass is what arabs should be going on kissing.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The facts blow these clowns out of the water yet you still quote them._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, "facts", i.e. bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Arab population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947. This is true, look it up. The propagandists say that the Arabs were not Palestinians but flooded into the country in those years. The numbers prove them to be liars._
Click to expand...

Yeah, right. So, Tafik Bey El-Hurani, who was the governor of the syrian Huran, was lying like a pornstar, when he noted that in 1934 in a few months more than 30,000 huran syrians galloped to palestine on the jovish development opportunities. What would we be doing without covering the foreign (and fluid) nature of arabs? By the way, 
"There is no such country as Palestine. Palestine is a term the Zionists invented. Palestine is alien to us."
Bey Abdul Hadi, 1937.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA CITY, Palestinian Territories (AFP)  Palestinian medical officials said on Sunday they had found two bodies southeast of Gaza City, apparently shot by Israeli troops a day earlier.

The two were identified as Salah Abu Attwa and Imad Faraj, both 17.

Palestinians find bodies of Gazans shot by Israel - Yahoo! News


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> Bogus source.
> 
> There is no occupation under international law.
> 
> Still no reputational pts for you, Forum Dunce.



Your weak, insignificant posts are what's bogus, old sport.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was first created before most Arabs and Muslims were even in Palestine, having originated from Arabia.   The reestablishment of the modern state of Israel coincided with the offer of a Pallie state, the first such opportunity in history.  Pallies rejected the offer.
> 
> In fact, had Jews not pressed for a homeland after dissolution of the Ottoman Empire in WW I, Palestine would be part of the French Syrian Mandate and Pallies would be Syrian.
> 
> Thus, Pallies owe Jews big time for the only true chance for statehood.  But, they are uncivilized savages incapable of statehood and never will get one.
Click to expand...


Uncivilized savages are people who denigrate others in a forum where those denigrated have no way of replying.  N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
Click to expand...


Total lie!!


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Being "attacked" and being killed are two different things.  Bogus post.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.



Israel is constantly violating human rights, U.N. resolutions, and any other  things they want to, knowing Uncle Sap is behind them all the way.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government,
> 
> Israel is not a democratic government as long as Palestinians are treated as second-class citizens by having to use special license plates on their vehicles, are not allowed on "Jewish only" roads, and other daily infringements on their democratic rights.
> 
> 
> 
> the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.
> 
> Someone is killing 20 times more Palestinian civilians as Israeli civilians are dying.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, every military maneuver is guided by legal counsel, making the IDF the most highly scrutinized and regulated military in the world.
> 
> Bogus.  Link?  Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this reason, the sharing of democratic principles and a respect for the rules of engagement, Israel is a close US ally.
> 
> So we are told by your people and our bought-and-paid-for politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> When you steal someone's homeland, you have to expect retaliation, and Israeli's have no compunction about murdering Palestinian children and women.  The world knows what's going on in the M.E., that is, where the Zionists don't own the media, as they do in America, England, and other "allied" nations.
> Why don't you tell those of us who aren't as learned as you are just what those U.N. resolutions are?  How many U.N. resolutions do you think Israel is now in violation of?
> 
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> And now you do too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts contradict your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Israel intentionally targets Palestinian civilian population centers, including schools, hospitals, Mosques, etc., and are also in violation of armed conflict as well as .
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well-versed in anti-terror laws and first posted about UN Res. 1373, which is how you learned about it.
> 
> ANY intentional attacks on a civilian population is a flagrant violation of international law.  Hamas does so vis-a-vis Israel on a routine basis.  Since Hamas came to power, over 5,000 rockets have been fired into southern Israel, including school buses carrying children.  Such actions constitute terrorism.
> 
> Israel is a sovereign country.
> Gaza is not a sovereign Pallie state and remains part of the Palestine Mandate according Gaza part of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Now, you know, Forum Dunce with no reputational pts.
Click to expand...


Bogus, bogus, bogus!!


----------



## Lasher

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> would somebody be so kind as to publish a list of what they consider to be fair, unbiased , objective media sources for the middle east? is there even one broadcaster or publisher who isn't motivated by some agenda other than reporting the news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that with respect to this issue, you probably won't find a lot of people without an ax to grind of some sort. it's clear that the U.N. has done a hack job on Israel given that of the 300 something resolutions passed by the security council, over 200 are directed at israel. surely with all of the terrible things happening in the world, israel does not deserve the lion's share of criticism.
> 
> israel seems to be judged by a standard far more stringent than anyone would direct at any other country. and while certainly there are fair criticims, when those criticisms are raised without discussion of terrorist acts, such as the firing of missiles into s'derot, then i think one can discount the source of the criticisms.
> 
> in determining what is fair criticism and what isn't, perhaps the Report on Global Anti-Semitism prepared by our state department would be helpful.
> 
> Report on Global Anti-Semitism
Click to expand...


The Report on Global Anti-Semitism, prepared by the Zionists in "our" State Department, is, itself, prima facie evidence of the universal hatred of Jews engendered by their behavior, actions, and attitude toward non-Jews.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> it appears mr gelasco was jammed for a collection of memorabilia that had nothing to do with his belief systems (B.S.)
> 
> it is clearly a waste of time to provide material to a crowd that is hell bent on defaming everything and everybody that isn't in lockstep with their own agenda and world view.
> 
> let me be clear on one thing: whenever there is a violent conflict, i consider all participants to be in the wrong. clearly, there is a history of both arabs and jews slaughtering non-combatants.
> 
> none of you naysayers can address that issue? apparently it is more entertaining to wallow in name-calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
> Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com
Click to expand...


There were many more executions performed in America, and, I would guess Israel than six, so what is your point?  An execution is an execution - when you're dead, you're dead, no matter what the method.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me be clear on one thing: whenever there is a violent conflict, i consider all participants to be in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequence of mental illness on your part.   The Allies were in the wrong in World War II, dope?
Click to expand...


Yes, extremely wrong.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> either you're going to raise the level of your argument style or you are going to be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid, it's breast-feeding time for you.
Click to expand...


There, you just proved his point.


----------



## Lasher

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> like the wall street urinal and a pro-israel jewish college professor are any more believable?. ho ho ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first, i hope you're not talking to me in terms of the nature of the debate. i showed you what i believe clouds this issue.
> 
> so if they're jewish they're not credible? interestingly, i know my own pov is probably more moderate on this issue than many, much to the chagrin of the more neo-con among us. i know i'm moderate because i get called names on this issue by both sides. i figure that's a feather in my cap.
> 
> but i'm afraid nazis and groups that ostensibly watch out for human rights, but fundraise in saudi arabia aren't exactly going to be sources i would take very seriously.
Click to expand...


Care to elaborate and explain why?


----------



## Lasher

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> like the wall street urinal and a pro-israel jewish college professor are any more believable?. ho ho ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first, i hope you're not talking to me in terms of the nature of the debate. i showed you what i believe clouds this issue.
> 
> so if they're jewish they're not credible? interestingly, i know my own pov is probably more moderate on this issue than many, much to the chagrin of the more neo-con among us. i know i'm moderate because i get called names on this issue by both sides. i figure that's a feather in my cap.
> 
> but i'm afraid nazis and groups that ostensibly watch out for human rights, but fundraise in saudi arabia aren't exactly going to be sources i would take very seriously.
Click to expand...


Care to say why you included this in your signature?  Do you imagine Willie was writing about you?

O, when she is angry she is keen and shrewd; / She was a vixen when she went to school, / And though she be but little, she is fierce.  Shakespeare


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes at a late hour Monday bombed civilian areas in the densely-populated Gaza Strip wounding 18 Palestinians, mostly children and women, and inflicting considerable damage on property.

Spokesman for the emergency and ambulance authority Adham Abu Salmiya told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the hospitals received 18 casualties including seven children and six women, 11 of them were taken to Al-Shafa hospital and the others to Kamal Adwan hospital.

Last night, Israeli aerial attacks were waged on densely-populated area in Khan Younis, south of Gaza, destroying homes and a mosque.

Children and women wounded during Israeli air raids on impoverished Gaza


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we can all agree that the outlets known as MSM are going to have their leanings in accordance with the ideology of the major stockholders and their management team.
> 
> to my knowledge, only avrum natan, as captain of the "Shalom", was broadcasting unbiased, non-partisan news about the middle east.
> 
> in this instance, i found what looked like a balanced analysis of the indiscriminate fire of both sides and instead of discussing the article, it was trashed not on its merits or lack thereof, but on the merit of HRW to make the observations. that is a variant of the *ad hominem* fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely incoherent gibberish.
Click to expand...


To those who aren't above the average IQ, yes, it may be.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there is the embarrassing matter of Human Rights Watch caught red-handed soliciting donations in Saudi Arabia, the worst human rights violator in the world (6 beheadings in just one month last year) by boasting of its harrassment of Israel...
> Human Rights Watch Goes to Saudi Arabia - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Seeks Ways To Silence
> Human Rights Groups*
> 
> Israel Seeks Ways To Silence Human Rights Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...
> 
> 
> 
> AS the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the group&#8217;s critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters. But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1
> 
> Now, even YOU know, slut.
Click to expand...


Do you have any idea just how common and ignorant it makes you look to constantly be calling other people vulgar names?  Are you unable to get a point across without the profanity you seen to highly espouse?  You sound like a very bitter person.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Bernstein, founder of Human Rights Watch, on HRW's failings...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=1
> 
> Now, even YOU know, slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jew choosing an ethnic common denominator rather than common humanity!?!>!>!
> 
> 
> 
> SAY IT AINT SO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in other shocking news, the sun rose today.  ho hum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
Click to expand...


You are _SO_ redundant, old sport.


----------



## Lasher

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psycho loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheisty jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...
> 
> Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.
> 
> Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
> Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
> Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
> Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
> Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total
> 
> Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
> Fiction: 14% of all recipients
> Poetry: 20% of recipients
> Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
> Drama: 34% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Academy Award Winners
> Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
> Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
> Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Tony Award Winners
> Best Play: 44% of recipients
> Best Book: 53% of recipients
> Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients
> 
> Kyoto Prize Winners
> Jews 25% of all recipients
> 
> US National Medal Of Science
> Jews 38% of all recipients
> 
> Lasker Award In Medical Research
> Jews 33% of recipients
> 
> Gairdner Foundation Award
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
> Jews 35% of recipients
> 
> Priestly Medal
> Jews 22% of all recipients
> 
> Welch Award In Chemistry
> 30% of all recipients
> 
> Cope Award In Chemistry
> Jews 27% of all recipients
> 
> Debye Award In Chemistry
> Jews 24% of all recipients
> 
> IEEE Award In Information Theory
> Jews 37% of all recipients
> 
> von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
> Jews 40% of all recipients
> 
> Clark Medal In Economics
> Jews 65% of all recipients
> 
> Fields Medal In Mathematics
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Wolf Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 38% of recipients
> 
> Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
> Jews: 58% of recipients
> 
> Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 45% of recipients
> 
> Cole Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 46% of recipients
> 
> Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled
> 
> Enrico Fermi Award
> Jews 52% of all recipients
> 
> Atoms For Peace Award
> Jews 52% of recipients
> 
> Dirac Medal
> Jews 37% of recipients
> 
> 100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
> Jews 39% of total
Click to expand...


This shows that Jews are in control of giving out Nobel Prizes, that's all.


----------



## Lasher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."
Click to expand...


Why should the Palestinians go to another country when they have their own, which is occupied by Zionists?


----------



## Lasher

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas did not impose a blockade.[/size][/i]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their jihading antics asked for it, and gazastanians seem to be loving it.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Why should any of those other countries pick up Israel's slack?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what bros are for, of course.
Click to expand...


If a bunch of Zionists came to my state and took it with terrorism and arms, I would hardly expect the next-door states to take me in and ruin their economy and other things that would be affected, I would fight the Zionist invaders to my death to get my state back, which is exactly what the Palestinians are doing.  To do less would be cowardly and unthinkable.


----------



## Lasher

georgephillip said:


> _"The new vice-president of Egypt,_ Omar Suleiman, is a long-standing favourite of Israels who spoke daily to the Tel Aviv government via a secret 'hotline' to Cairo, leaked documents disclose.
> 
> "Mr Suleiman, who is widely tipped to take over from Hosni Mubarak as president, was named as _Israels preferred candidate for the job after discussions with American officials in 2008._
> 
> "As a key figure working for Middle East peace, he once suggested that *Israeli troops would be 'welcome' to invade Egypt* to stop weapons being smuggled to Hamas terrorists in neighbouring Gaza."
> 
> Suleiman's bros?



More proof the whole situation in the M.E. is a plot for regime-change of all the countries to align the governments with Israel and eventually become property of the Zionists, and the United states government is complicit in it from the git-go.


----------



## Lasher

MSNY said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> Whats sad is that there seems to be hatred for Jews being taught by
> Muslims. "Religion of peace", my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sadder is that Jewish kids are being taught hatred for all non-Jews by the Talmud, and extreme hatred for Muslims by their parents and their "shuls."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lasher

MSNY said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats sad is that there seems to be hatred for Jews being taught by
> Muslims. "Religion of peace", my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic schools across Britain are reportedly teaching their students how to cut off thieves&#8217; hands and that Jews are plotting to take over the world.
> 
> Jews ARE plotting to take over the world (Western world first), and there probably isn't  much crime in Muslim nations.
> One textbook given to 15-year-old students outlines physical punishments for violating Shariah law, according to BBC.
> 
> Textbooks given to American school children outline how to put on condoms, "fist" another person, perform oral sex, etc., and during black history month they are told that Beethoven, Hannibal, and other historic figures were negroid, and that blacks once had wings which allowed them to build the Pyramids.  This is a fact.&#8220;
> 
> 
> For thieves their hands will be cut off for a first offence, and their foot for a subsequent offence,&#8221; the book says.
> 
> Rather spend years in a prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lasher

MSNY said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animals deserve a cage. If they want to act like human
> beings, they can be let out, anytime.
Click to expand...


I used to think of myself as a staunch conservative, but since the Zionists took over, and made all conservatives Israel-worshipers, I have rethought my conservatism, and have decided that all those who now call themselves conservative are brain-washed dupes of the neo-cons.  To a man, you people defend the atrocities of the Israeli government toward the Palestinians, and for what reason, I can't guess, except that you are all just followers of whichever Zionists you are exposed to.  I voted for people like Pat Buchanan, George Wallace, etc., so that should show my conservative credentials.  All you pseudo-conservatives who have been hornswoggled by the neo-cons into being Zio-philes need to wake up and smell the duplicity of the Zionists.


----------



## Lasher

MSNY said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel strikes Terror tunnel in response to DAILY CONTINUAL MORTAR ATTACKS***********
> 
> IDF strikes in Gaza after mortar fire - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 4 mortar shells hit Israel
> Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza in two different barrages on Tuesday. The Color Red rocket alert system was sounded at 11 am in Gaza vicinity communities, followed by a loud blast caused by a mortar shell which exploded in a parking lot in the Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.
> 
> 
> 
> The first mortar shell damaged one car. A second one landed in a nearby field and damaged a hose. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> About three hours later, the Color Red alert system was activated once again and two more explosions were heard in the area. There were no reports of injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The al-Quds Brigades, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, claimed responsibility, saying the mortars were directed at a military post east of the Gaza Strip town of Khan Younis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "Four mortar shells were fired into Israel from Gaza..."
> 
> Israel has built a cage around Gaza but there is no border there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animals deserve a cage. If they want to act like human
> beings, they can be let out, anytime.
Click to expand...


"Animals," eh?  What do you consider those who bull-doze young girls and shoot babies in their parents' arms, or retain pregnant women at checkpoints until the baby is dead?


----------



## Lasher

MSNY said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain, being the entire Middle East is lined with Muslim nations, that one of those nations would welcome the "Palestinians" in? No?? The only cage Palestinians find themselves in is the one they voted to represent them, "Hamas."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas did not impose a blockade.
> 
> Why should any of those other countries pick up Israel's slack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shoot at me, i shoot back....
> 
> Simple, Hamas stops there crap, and they get to live another
> day.
Click to expand...


The Palestinian people probably feel the same way, wouldn't you think?

Zionist terrorists stop THEIR crap, they get to live another day.


----------



## docmauser1

Lasher said:


> _If a bunch of Zionists came to my state and took it with terrorism and arms, I would hardly expect the next-door states to take me in and ruin their economy and other things that would be affected, I would fight the Zionist invaders to my death to get my state back, which is exactly what the Palestinians are doing.  To do less would be cowardly and unthinkable._


Pity, those "my" and other palistanians never had a state to bitch about.


----------



## Lasher

docmauser1 said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If a bunch of Zionists came to my state and took it with terrorism and arms, I would hardly expect the next-door states to take me in and ruin their economy and other things that would be affected, I would fight the Zionist invaders to my death to get my state back, which is exactly what the Palestinians are doing.  To do less would be cowardly and unthinkable._
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, those "my" and other palistanians never had a state to bitch about.
Click to expand...


Please consult a tutor about sentence structure, old sport.


----------



## High_Gravity

Lasher said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If a bunch of Zionists came to my state and took it with terrorism and arms, I would hardly expect the next-door states to take me in and ruin their economy and other things that would be affected, I would fight the Zionist invaders to my death to get my state back, which is exactly what the Palestinians are doing.  To do less would be cowardly and unthinkable._
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, those "my" and other palistanians never had a state to bitch about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please consult a tutor about sentence structure, old sport.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lasher

High_Gravity said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, those "my" and other palistanians never had a state to bitch about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please consult a tutor about sentence structure, old sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is apparent from your constant use of only a smilie that you also need some tutoring in the English language, but I'm sure you are proficient in ebonics.


----------



## docmauser1

High_Gravity said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, those "my" and other palistanians never had a state to bitch about.
> 
> 
> 
> _Please consult a tutor about sentence structure, old sport._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was funny drivel.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip at an early hour on Saturday morning killing two Palestinians and wounding others one of them seriously, medical sources said.

The Israeli aerial raid follows last night Palestinian resistance's agreement on maintaining the calm in Gaza on condition that Israel would reciprocate.

Israeli raids over the past few days killed 12 Palestinians in Gaza and wounded 45 mostly women and children.







Two Palestinians killed in Israeli air strike


----------



## Ropey

Lasher said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheisty jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...
> 
> Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.
> 
> Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
> Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
> Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
> Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
> Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total
> 
> Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
> Fiction: 14% of all recipients
> Poetry: 20% of recipients
> Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
> Drama: 34% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Academy Award Winners
> Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
> Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
> Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Tony Award Winners
> Best Play: 44% of recipients
> Best Book: 53% of recipients
> Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients
> 
> Kyoto Prize Winners
> Jews 25% of all recipients
> 
> US National Medal Of Science
> Jews 38% of all recipients
> 
> Lasker Award In Medical Research
> Jews 33% of recipients
> 
> Gairdner Foundation Award
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
> Jews 35% of recipients
> 
> Priestly Medal
> Jews 22% of all recipients
> 
> Welch Award In Chemistry
> 30% of all recipients
> 
> Cope Award In Chemistry
> Jews 27% of all recipients
> 
> Debye Award In Chemistry
> Jews 24% of all recipients
> 
> IEEE Award In Information Theory
> Jews 37% of all recipients
> 
> von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
> Jews 40% of all recipients
> 
> Clark Medal In Economics
> Jews 65% of all recipients
> 
> Fields Medal In Mathematics
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Wolf Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 38% of recipients
> 
> Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
> Jews: 58% of recipients
> 
> Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 45% of recipients
> 
> Cole Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 46% of recipients
> 
> Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled
> 
> Enrico Fermi Award
> Jews 52% of all recipients
> 
> Atoms For Peace Award
> Jews 52% of recipients
> 
> Dirac Medal
> Jews 37% of recipients
> 
> 100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
> Jews 39% of total
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This shows that Jews are in control of giving out Nobel Prizes, that's all.
Click to expand...


  

Proof? Or is this just out your back side?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Jew, you psycho loser...
> 
> Jews are just 0.2% of the global population.
> 
> Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> Chemistry: 20% of world total; 28% of US total
> Economics: 42% of world total; 56% of US total
> Literature: 12% of world total; 27% of US total
> Physics: 25% of world total; 36% of US total
> Medicine: 27% of world total; 40% of US total
> 
> Jewish Pulitzer Prize Winners
> Fiction: 14% of all recipients
> Poetry: 20% of recipients
> Non-Fiction: 51% of recipients
> Drama: 34% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Academy Award Winners
> Best Original Song: 51% of recipients
> Best Musical Scoring of A Motion Picture: 50% of total
> Best Musical Production: 64% of recipients
> 
> Jewish Tony Award Winners
> Best Play: 44% of recipients
> Best Book: 53% of recipients
> Original Screenplay: 36% of recipients
> 
> Kyoto Prize Winners
> Jews 25% of all recipients
> 
> US National Medal Of Science
> Jews 38% of all recipients
> 
> Lasker Award In Medical Research
> Jews 33% of recipients
> 
> Gairdner Foundation Award
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Alfred Sloan Prize For Cancer Research
> Jews 35% of recipients
> 
> Priestly Medal
> Jews 22% of all recipients
> 
> Welch Award In Chemistry
> 30% of all recipients
> 
> Cope Award In Chemistry
> Jews 27% of all recipients
> 
> Debye Award In Chemistry
> Jews 24% of all recipients
> 
> IEEE Award In Information Theory
> Jews 37% of all recipients
> 
> von Neumann Mathematics Theory Award
> Jews 40% of all recipients
> 
> Clark Medal In Economics
> Jews 65% of all recipients
> 
> Fields Medal In Mathematics
> Jews 27% of recipients
> 
> Wolf Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 38% of recipients
> 
> Steele Prize for Lifetime Achievement
> Jews: 58% of recipients
> 
> Bocher Memorial Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 45% of recipients
> 
> Cole Prize In Mathematics
> Jews: 46% of recipients
> 
> Jews Profiled In 20th Century Thinkers: 30% of those profiled
> 
> Enrico Fermi Award
> Jews 52% of all recipients
> 
> Atoms For Peace Award
> Jews 52% of recipients
> 
> Dirac Medal
> Jews 37% of recipients
> 
> 100 Most Psychologists of 20th Century
> Jews 39% of total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that Jews are in control of giving out Nobel Prizes, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? Or is this just out your back side?
Click to expand...


So, this has nothing to do with Israel. Israel hasn't won shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli soldiers severely beat a Palestinian woman called Najwa Sabarneh as she was trying to prevent them from kidnapping her son yesterday during the weekly anti-wall march held in Beit Ummar village, northwest of Al-Khalil city.






Israeli troops attack Palestinian woman in Beith Ummar village


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that Jews are in control of giving out Nobel Prizes, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? Or is this just out your back side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, this has nothing to do with Israel. Israel hasn't won shit.
Click to expand...


Gaza and Hamas are winnng shit? Yeah,maybe you are right. In the shit contest, Arabs seem to win. It's in their hand. 




And all in the above is what Hamas WINS for their "Palestinians".

LMAO


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? Or is this just out your back side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this has nothing to do with Israel. Israel hasn't won shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gaza and Hamas are winnng shit? Yeah,maybe you are right. In the shit contest, Arabs seem to win. It's in their hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all in the above is what Hamas WINS for their "Palestinians".
> 
> LMAO
Click to expand...


Did Israel take out Hamas? NO!

Did Israel stop the rockets? NO!

The only thing Israel "won" was a big, fat black eye for the world to see.

I don't call that winning. Maybe the duh bomb'em crowd does.


----------



## Antiwall

Israel was a bad idea and is doomed...  the Middle East will go nuclear and bomb Israel out of existence.  The wall in Israel is the best proof, walls have been historically signs of internal weakness, and are often irrelevant in the face of new technology and innovation.  The Maginot line is the best example, bypassed by the German blitzkrieg in WWII.  The wall in Berlin is another good example, a wall created by the Soviet Bloc to keep its citizens from crossing over - a sign of internal weakness that manifested in the fall of Communism in 89-91.  The wall in Israel is next.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Antiwall said:


> Israel was a bad idea and is doomed...  the Middle East will go nuclear and bomb Israel out of existence.  The wall in Israel is the best proof, walls have been historically signs of internal weakness, and are often irrelevant in the face of new technology and innovation.  The Maginot line is the best example, bypassed by the German blitzkrieg in WWII.  The wall in Berlin is another good example, a wall created by the Soviet Bloc to keep its citizens from crossing over - a sign of internal weakness that manifested in the fall of Communism in 89-91.  The wall in Israel is next.



Nobody is going to nuke Israel. A military defeat is the least of Israel's problems.

Israel's biggest problem is that its creation and existence are illegitimate. The Palestinians hold the legal and moral high ground. The world is beginning to see this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces used sticks and fired tear gas during clashes with senior citizens as they rushed in to demolish makeshift homes owned by the Al-Jabour family in the village of Um Neir east of Yatta.

The IOF rushed in Tuesday morning to tear down 12 tents and shacks used by locals when clashes erupted and the soldiers assaulted at least six men in their sixties, according to witnesses.

IOF assaults six senior citizens during demolitions east of Yatta, raids Gaza


----------



## Ropey

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/161177-can-we-give-tinmore-his-own-board.html


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians hold the legal and moral high ground._


Arab foreigners have neither legal, nor moral high ground, although they seem to be high most of the time, indeed.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The world is beginning to see this._


Depends on the "world", of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL,_


"AL-KHALIL" - an arab-occupied town of Hebron. If it were theirs all along, there would be no need to rename it, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli occupation forces used sticks and fired tear gas during clashes with senior citizens as they rushed in to demolish makeshift homes owned by the Al-Jabour family in the village of Um Neir east of Yatta._


Arab squatting in its finest, naturally.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian shepherd from Tamun village in the West Bank district of Tubas and confiscated his cattle.

Local sources said the IOF kidnapped a shepherd called Ghazi Bisharat, 19, at the pretext he was herding his cattle near an Israeli settlement in Tubas.

The troops handcuffed and blindfolded the villager before taking him to an unknown destination, eyewitnesses said.

The IOF also kidnapped on Friday morning a Palestinian villager who was protecting his land from Jewish settlers

The Hebrew radio did not mention that the villager was defending his land, but claimed that he used a shovel to attack a settler from Netzer outpost in Gush Ezion settlement area.

IOF kidnap shepherd, take his cattle in Tubas


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian shepherd from Tamun village in the West Bank district of Tubas and confiscated his cattle._


Cool, another palistanian cattle rustler goes down.


----------



## Antiwall

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians hold the legal and moral high ground._
> 
> 
> 
> Arab foreigners have neither legal, nor moral high ground, although they seem to be high most of the time, indeed.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The world is beginning to see this._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the "world", of course.
Click to expand...


The International Court of Justice has declared the wall in Israel illegal, the Israelis continue to grab land an water resources from the Palestinians while at the same time pretending to support the creation of a Palestinian state - this is only a part of the moral high ground that the Palestinians hold.


----------



## docmauser1

Antiwall said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians hold the legal and moral high ground._
> 
> 
> 
> Arab foreigners have neither legal, nor moral high ground, although they seem to be high most of the time, indeed.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The world is beginning to see this._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the "world", of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The International Court of Justice has declared the wall in Israel illegal, the Israelis continue to grab land an water resources from the Palestinians while at the same time pretending to support the creation of a Palestinian state - this is only a part of the moral high ground that the Palestinians hold._
Click to expand...

The ICJ ruling is, of course, a rather old masturbational moronity:
A.) The ICJ ruled that, it had jurisdiction over the case, but it involved only a dispute between Israel and the UN, rather than a dispute between Israel and the paliban.
B.) The ICJ ruled that, provisions of the international law regarding israeli right of self-defense are inapplicable, since there is no state involved other than Israel.
C.) The ICJ ruled that the West Bank is an occupied territory.
D.) Thus, the ICJ holds that, there exists an armed conflict, and that territories are occupied territories of another state; and at the same time the ICJ asserts that, Israel has no right to defend itself, because there is no other state involved.
Pretty dumbarse, but that's what almost all things "international" are for, and the ICJ is a bunch of apes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The PA interior ministry in Gaza Strip has confirmed Thursday the martyrdom of five Palestinian citizens, including a teacher, in a series of Israeli raids on the densely populated Gaza strip.

According to a communiqué issued by the ministry, the Israeli warplanes, including F-16 and copters, and tanks shelled the many areas in the Strip in the north, the center, and the south, leaving five citizens killed and injuring 39 others, many of them children in critical conditions.

The teacher was identified as Mahmoud Al-Manasrah, 50, and a native of the shejaeyya suburb northeast of the Strip. He was killed in his home while sitting with his children and grandchildren in a weekly family gathering.

The southern city of Rafah sustained the bulk of the Strike as 17 citizens including a cameraman who is reportedly in critical condition were wounded. 

The Israeli warplanes also bombarded Palestinian greenhouses in the city of Khan Younis.

IOF strikes on Gaza Strip kill five Palestinian citizens, injure dozens


----------



## P F Tinmore

n Abasan village, east of Khan Younis, the Israeli tanks fired three projectiles at the four-story home of Kudaih family destroying it and wounding the owner of the house.

In Rafah city, south of Gaza Strip, the IOF troops were reportedly cordoning a Palestinian family near the borderline and used them as human shields as they advanced deep into the Strip.

In retaliation to the persistent Israeli aggression on the Palestinian civilians, the Palestinian resistance factions fired a number of home-made rockets and mortars against Israeli targets inside the 1948-occupied Palestinian territories. The Israeli occupation acknowledged the Palestinian retaliation.

The Israeli military escalation against the Palestinian civilians in the Gaza Strip came immediately after Ehud Barak, the Israeli war minister, gave orders to do so despite the Palestinian factions efforts to calm down the tension. 

In a retaliatory attack an RPG fired by Palestinian resistance hit an Israeli bus wounding two.

IOF strikes on Gaza Strip kill five Palestinian citizens, injure dozens


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli military escalation against the Palestinian civilians in the Gaza Strip came immediately after Ehud Barak, the Israeli war minister, gave orders to do so despite the Palestinian factions efforts to calm down the tension. In a retaliatory attack an RPG fired by Palestinian resistance hit an Israeli bus wounding two._


Typical palistanian sociopathic lying.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Gaza municipality accused the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) of targeting sources of potable water in Gaza city during the military escalation a few days ago.

The municipality charged Israel with commiting war crimes and crimes against humanity by targeting the citizens' water sources, and asked the world community to assume its responsibility in bridling the Israeli aggression on the Gaza Strip.

Municipality: Israel shelled drinking water tank in Gaza city


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Gaza municipality accused the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) of targeting sources of potable water in Gaza city during the military escalation a few days ago._


Drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JERICHO, (PIC)-- The Jerusalem legal aid and human rights center said the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violated the higher court's decision and demolished homes and structures belonging to Bedouin clans in Nuwaimi'ah area near Jericho city.

The center added that it demanded on Wednesday the Israeli prosecution bureau, the IOF judicial advisor and the higher court to explain why the Israeli army violated the court decision.

The center noted that the Israeli army pulled down homes, barns and other structures belonging to the Bedouin families without an order from the civil administration and in violation of the higher court's decision which ordered a freeze on any action against the families and their property.

IOF violate court decision, raze Bedouin homes in Nuwaimi'ah


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Jerusalem legal aid and human rights center said the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violated the higher court's decision and demolished homes and structures belonging to Bedouin clans in Nuwaimi'ah area near Jericho city._


Ah, the bedouin settlers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Gaza city on Saturday evening, local sources reported.

They said that no casualties were suffered as a result of the shooting, which is repeated practiced by those gunboats.

Israeli navy gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Gaza city on Saturday evening, local sources reported. They said that no casualties were suffered as a result of the shooting, which is repeated practiced by those gunboats._


Drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) crossed into eastern Gaza city on Thursday morning escorting huge bulldozers that destroyed Palestinian factories in the industrial area near the Mintar crossing.

Local sources said that the IOF soldiers also bulldozed agricultural land lots and destroyed electricity transformer stations.

They pointed out that the soldiers opened indiscriminate fire at nearby residential neighborhoods in the process.







IOF bulldozers raze factories east of Gaza


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) crossed into eastern Gaza city on Thursday morning escorting huge bulldozers that destroyed Palestinian factories in the industrial area near the Mintar crossing._


Occupational drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Al-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday morning violently stormed Tareq Ibn Ziyad school in the Old City of Al-Khalil and terrorized its students and teachers.

Eyewitnesses said the IOF encircled the school, knocked down its main gate before spreading in its courtyard.

They also broke into classrooms in a violent way forcing students and teachers to gather in the school yard.

The IOF have not given an explanation for such savage act.






IOF carry out violent raid on Tareq Ibn Ziyad school in Al-Khalil


----------



## Jroc

P F Tinmore said:


> Al-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday morning violently stormed Tareq Ibn Ziyad school in the Old City of Al-Khalil and terrorized its students and teachers.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said the IOF encircled the school, knocked down its main gate before spreading in its courtyard.
> 
> They also broke into classrooms in a violent way forcing students and teachers to gather in the school yard.
> 
> The IOF have not given an explanation for such savage act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOF carry out violent raid on Tareq Ibn Ziyad school in Al-Khalil





Humm... good thing it wasn't the other way around, all those children would be dead.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinians were wounded Friday morning in IOF shelling targeting warehouses near the Mintar crossing to the east of Gaza City, while a farmer was shot and wounded on Thursday evening by IOF troops.

Spokesman for the emergency services in Gaza, Adham Abu Selmeyah, said that three Palestinians were wounded when IOF troops fired an artillery bomb towards workers in one of the factories. 

The wounded men who are in their 30s and 40s were taken to the Shifa hospital suffering moderate wounds.

A Palestinian farmer was wounded on Thursday to the north of Beit Lahya when IOF troops opened fire at him, his wounds are moderate.

Four Palestinians wounded in Gaza by IOF fire


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Spokesman for the emergency services in Gaza, Adham Abu Selmeyah, said that three Palestinians were wounded when IOF troops fired an artillery bomb towards workers in one of the factories._


If the author had used "an artillery torpedo", it would've been funnier. Alas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced tens of meters into eastern Rafah in the southern area of Gaza Strip on Saturday morning, local sources reported.

The sources told the PIC reporter that seven army vehicles including a bulldozer advanced into eastern Rafah and leveled land amidst intermittent firing.

The IOF troops routinely enter eastern Gaza border areas and bulldoze land and destroy property.

IOF troops enter southern Gaza, bulldoze land


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced tens of meters into eastern Rafah in the southern area of Gaza Strip on Saturday morning, local sources reported._


Firing _artillery torpedoes_, no doubt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened machinegun fire at Palestinian farmers and their fields east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Sunday morning.

Palestinian sources said that the soldiers, stationed on the eastern borders of Khan Younis opened heavy machinegun fire as warplanes hovered overhead.

IOF troops open fire at Palestinian farmers


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinian sources said that the soldiers, stationed on the eastern borders of Khan Younis opened heavy machinegun fire as warplanes hovered overhead._


Firing _artillery torpedoes_, no doubt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The health condition of the Palestinian child Mohammed Bilal Al-Tamimi badly deteriorated on Monday after three days of being hit with a teargas canister directly fired at him by the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in his Ramallah village of Nabi Saleh.

Medical sources said that the 11-year-old child was admitted into ICU in the Palestine medical complex in Ramallah city.

They said that Mohammed was suffering from injuries to his liver and kidney in addition to internal bleeding.

The IOF systematically target Palestinian children in violation of all international and humanitarian laws and human rights.

Health of Palestinian child hit by IOF canister worsening


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The health condition of the Palestinian child Mohammed Bilal Al-Tamimi badly deteriorated on Monday after three days of being hit with a teargas canister directly fired at him by the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in his Ramallah village of Nabi Saleh._


Three days of getting hit with one gas can. Was he smashing it over his wooden head?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation tanks shelled on Thursday evening a house at the Johr al-Deek neighbourhood of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip wounding four people including a child and a woman.

Security sources told PIC that IOF tanks fired six artillery shells at Johr al-Deek east of Buraij refugee camp resulting in the wounding of four people whose wounds were described as moderate to medium as a shell fell on their house.

Four Palestinians wounded in IOF shelling of Buraij refugee camp


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation tanks shelled on Thursday evening a house at the Johr al-Deek neighbourhood of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip wounding four people including a child and a woman._


Occupationally?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli occupation army flattened ten Palestinian homes in Al-Khalil district on Thursday morning, local sources said.

Locals reported that hundreds of Israeli occupation soldiers stormed the village of Um Nir, southeast of Yatta town in Al-Khalil district, and provided protection for huge bulldozers that razed houses and damaged roads and infrastructure.

IOF troops raze 10 Palestinian homes


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gee Jillian, three negative reps in three days.

What got your undies in a twist?


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Many Palestinian citizens sustained injuries on Saturday when they were attacked by Israeli troops in occupied Jerusalem and some West Bank villages during rallies in protest at settlement and Judaization activities.

In Jerusalem, violent clashes broke out on Saturday between Palestinian young men from Issawiya district and Israeli troops.

The troops used stun and tear gas grenades and rubber bullets in their attack on the young men who responded with stones and empty bottles.

The clashes happened in Attala area and the eastern entrance to Issawiya district where many Palestinian homes have been seized by the Israeli occupation authority.

West of Nablus city in Iraq Burin village, many suffered from tear gas suffocation during their peaceful march that is organized weekly in protest at Israel's confiscation of more lands in the village to expand its segregation wall.

The troops savagely attacked Beit Ummar residents as they were protesting Israel's settlement activities in their area causing a lot of injuries among them.

Israeli troops attack Palestinians in O. Jerusalem, W. Bank


----------



## bluemoon22

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was first created before most Arabs and Muslims were even in Palestine, having originated from Arabia.   The reestablishment of the modern state of Israel coincided with the offer of a Pallie state, the first such opportunity in history.  Pallies rejected the offer.
> 
> In fact, had Jews not pressed for a homeland after dissolution of the Ottoman Empire in WW I, Palestine would be part of the French Syrian Mandate and Pallies would be Syrian.
> 
> Thus, Pallies owe Jews big time for the only true chance for statehood.  But, they are uncivilized savages incapable of statehood and never will get one.
Click to expand...


You know absolutely NOTHING about history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A Palestinian boy died Saturday morning after he was shot in the stomach during clashes with Israeli occupation soldiers in Jerusalem's Silwan district a day earlier.

He is considered the first person killed in the third intifada set to mark the 63rd Nakba on May 15.

The boy, Milad Samir Ayyash, 16, from Silwan south of the Aqsa Mosque died this morning in the Al-Maqasid charity hospital after he was shot by the Israeli occupation soldiers during the clashes that broke out in the Al-Tour neighborhood.

Nearly 40 Palestinians were injured after Israeli soldiers shot metal and rubber bullets at civilians as violent clashes broke out in several Jerusalem neighborhoods during the beginnings of the third intifada.







Boy killed as third intifada kicks off


----------



## jillian

terrorist supporters are in the green now?


nice.

loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> terrorist supporters are in the green now?
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> loser.



The terrorists are the ones who shoot unarmed children.

Why do you support them?


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> terrorist supporters are in the green now?
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are the ones who shoot unarmed children.
> 
> Why do you support them?
Click to expand...


i'm sorry. do you think this is a debate, terrorist supporter?

i don't debate lying  terrorist supporting losers.


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> terrorist supporters are in the green now?
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> loser.



I don't know how that happend.


----------



## Truthseeker420

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



Notice no one in government ever talks about cutting funds to Israeli terrorist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Truthseeker420 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice no one in government ever talks about cutting funds to Israeli terrorist.
Click to expand...


And there are a few thing you will never hear in the fake peace talks: justice, international law, and UN resolutions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Medics have put the count of those injured during Nakba Day protests in Ramallah and Al-Bireh in Ramallah province at 150.

20 of them were injured critically, 30 were hit by gunfire, and dozens suffered severe breathing difficulties after inhaling tear gas, sources in the Ramallah central hospital have said.

Dozens have been arrested by Israeli special units.

Tens of thousands of protesters took to the streets on Sunday in Ramallah to mark the 63rd Nakba Day carrying Palestinian flags and banners emphasizing the right of Palestinian refugees to return.

Ramallah medics put injured count at 150 during Nakba Day protests


----------



## Tank

If the palestinians put as much energy into building a civilized socity as the do into being a angry people, they would be alright


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tank said:


> If the palestinians put as much energy into building a civilized socity as the do into being a angry people, they would be alright



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMZKRKUgM4s]YouTube - Israel Destroys American International School in Gaza --CNN[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

bluemoon22 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel was first created before most Arabs and Muslims were even in Palestine, having originated from Arabia. The reestablishment of the modern state of Israel coincided with the offer of a Pallie state, the first such opportunity in history. Pallies rejected the offer.
> In fact, had Jews not pressed for a homeland after dissolution of the Ottoman Empire in WW I, Palestine would be part of the French Syrian Mandate and Pallies would be Syrian.
> Thus, Pallies owe Jews big time for the only true chance for statehood.  But, they are uncivilized savages incapable of statehood and never will get one._
> 
> 
> 
> _You know absolutely NOTHING about history._
Click to expand...

Indeed, arabs invent it all the time.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If the palestinians put as much energy into building a civilized socity as the do into being a angry people, they would be alright_
> 
> 
> 
> _YouTube - Israel Destroys American International School in Gaza_
Click to expand...

Hamas lovers might have been working their arses off to get that, no doubt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened machinegun fire at Palestinian farmers in southern Gaza on Tuesday while reaping their crops, local sources said.

They told the PIC reporter that the farmers were harvesting their wheat and barley crops in Abasan Al-Kabira east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip.

The sources noted that IOF soldiers opened fire from positions behind the security fence at the farmers but no casualties were reported.

IOF soldiers fire at Palestinian farmers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Spokesman for the medical services Adham Abu Salmiya told the PIC that ambulance teams retrieved the body of a 17-year-old youth from the area. Local sources identified the martyr as Ibrahim Farajallah from Nusseirat refugee camp.

Another Palestinian man was wounded on Friday after the IOF troops opened fire at worshipers offering prayers in the buffer zone east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip.

Local sources told the PIC that tens of citizens carried Palestinian flags and called for implementing the right of return for Palestinian refugees and for removing the buffer zone.

They said that the IOF soldiers fired at them and injured the man.

IOF shooting kills teen, wounds another


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Spokesman for the medical services Adham Abu Salmiya told the PIC that ambulance teams retrieved the body of a 17-year-old youth from the area. Local sources identified the martyr as Ibrahim Farajallah from Nusseirat refugee camp._


Looks like a palistanian classic internal murder case.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Another Palestinian man was wounded on Friday after the IOF troops opened fire at worshipers offering prayers in the buffer zone east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip. Local sources told the PIC that tens of citizens carried Palestinian flags and called for implementing the right of return for Palestinian refugees and for removing the buffer zone._


Another palistanian classic, like, climbing a power pole, getting arse fried and suing utilities for it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC) Israeli occupation naval boats opened fire on Thursday evening at Palestinian fishing boats off the southern Gaza Strip Rafah coast.

Palestinian naval police in the Gaza Strip said that the Israeli boats opened machinegun fire at the fishing boats forcing the Palestinian fishermen to flee to the shores, no casualties among the fishermen were reported.

Palestinian fishermen in the Gaza Strip face daily harassment from the Israeli occupation navy which does not allow them to go beyond 3 miles off the coast of Gaza and harasses them even within this Zone, often firing at or ramming their boats and sometimes arresting them.

Israeli occupation navy boats fire at Palestinian fishermen off the coast of Raf


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) shot at a Palestinian car while en route from Yatta, south of Al-Khalil, to Beer Sheba, in 1948 occupied Palestine, on Saturday wounding 12 citizens.

Medical sources said that a number of ambulance cars rushed to the scene and carried the victims to Al-Khalil hospitals. They said that some of the victims were in serious condition while the injuries of others were moderate.

IOF soldiers wound 12 Palestinians, round up Jerusalemites


----------



## voice4HR

it is truly sad how the palestinians are being treated. unfortunately this sort of violence is an almost daily occurrence.


----------



## docmauser1

voice4HR said:


> _it is truly sad how the palestinians are being treated. unfortunately this sort of violence is an almost daily occurrence._


They love it - it's their occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deir Qaddis mayor Faris Nasser said the protest came in response to persistent encroachment on village land by Jewish settlers from the nearby settlement of Nili.

 "For the last two weeks, settlers from Nili have been using bulldozers to take our land," told AFP.

 "Two were wounded by live fire while dozens more were hurt by tear gas," he said."

 "One, a 24 year-old, was shot twice in the pelvis and in the shoulder, and the second, a 22 year-old, was shot in the back of his thigh and will require an operation," the protest organisers said in a statement.

Israeli troops shoot two Palestinians in West Bank - Yahoo! News


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation bulldozers demolished three residential structures in the villages of Karnab and Faraa, two unrecognised villages of Negev in southern occupied Palestine, as part of the occupation efforts to cleanse the Negev of Palestinian Bedouins.

Occupation bulldozers demolish Palestinian homes in Negev


----------



## P F Tinmore

Meanwhile, IOF troops combing areas close to the village of Yabad west of the northern West Bank city of Jenin set fire to olive groves on Thursday afternoon  resulting in a fire which went out of control.

Local sources said that the IOF troops started the fire and local residents as well as the Palestinian fire brigades fought the fire and managed to put it off, but only after the fire destroyed 30 dunums of olive groves.

Settlers set fire to Palestinian crops, IOF troops burn olive groves


----------



## bluemoon22

Marc39 said:


> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.



Are you kidding? I feel stupider for even reading your garbage..


----------



## Free Thinker

The vast majority of blood shed in the Middle East in Muslim violence toward other Muslims.  Muslims are tribal and feudal and are constantly killing each other. All Muslim countries have abysmal human rights records and routinely oppress women and minorities.   Their societies are still in the dark ages.  

Israel builds walls and high-tech surveillance systems to stem the constant onslaught of external terrorism.  Muslim countries, on the other hand, use tanks and heavy artillery  to crush internal descent and exterminate protesters against their oppressive regimes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Thinker said:


> The vast majority of blood shed in the Middle East in Muslim violence toward other Muslims.  Muslims are tribal and feudal and are constantly killing each other. All Muslim countries have abysmal human rights records and routinely oppress women and minorities.   Their societies are still in the dark ages.
> 
> Israel builds walls and high-tech surveillance systems to stem the constant onslaught of external terrorism.  Muslim countries, on the other hand, use tanks and heavy artillery  to crush internal descent and exterminate protesters against their oppressive regimes.



Well then, that makes it OK.


----------



## voice4HR

P F Tinmore said:


> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of blood shed in the Middle East in Muslim violence toward other Muslims.  Muslims are tribal and feudal and are constantly killing each other. All Muslim countries have abysmal human rights records and routinely oppress women and minorities.   Their societies are still in the dark ages.
> 
> Israel builds walls and high-tech surveillance systems to stem the constant onslaught of external terrorism.  Muslim countries, on the other hand, use tanks and heavy artillery  to crush internal descent and exterminate protesters against their oppressive regimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, that makes it OK.
Click to expand...


agree, and that makes it ok?! many countries have horrible human rights records, even "developed" western countries


----------



## P F Tinmore

voice4HR said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of blood shed in the Middle East in Muslim violence toward other Muslims.  Muslims are tribal and feudal and are constantly killing each other. All Muslim countries have abysmal human rights records and routinely oppress women and minorities.   Their societies are still in the dark ages.
> 
> Israel builds walls and high-tech surveillance systems to stem the constant onslaught of external terrorism.  Muslim countries, on the other hand, use tanks and heavy artillery  to crush internal descent and exterminate protesters against their oppressive regimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, that makes it OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agree, and that makes it ok?! many countries have horrible human rights records, even "developed" western countries
Click to expand...


If we are going to let everyone off the hook because everyone is "doing it" then what is the point of having law?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed on Wednesday 20 installations for the production of coal in Bartaa al-Sharqiya village located behind the separation wall to the southwest of Jenin.

Eyewitnesses said that IOF soldiers stormed the village and razed the installations owned by nine citizens without prior notice.

The village is 30 kilometers away from Jenin and is surrounded by the racist wall on its southern and eastern areas that link it to the West Bank.

The IOF is threatening to demolish 180 installations in the village and is constantly harassing the inhabitants in a bid to push them into leaving it.

IOF soldiers destroy coal installations in Jenin


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed on Wednesday 20 installations for the production of coal in Bartaa al-Sharqiya village located behind the separation wall to the southwest of Jenin._


Provided some friendly palsistanian clan didn't do that in the first place, which is very much likely, since they're full of envy and jews are around to blame all their palistanian inferiorities on, we may have a military operation that makes a perfect sense in view of the palistanian thievery, manifesting itself in illegal cutting of trees in jewish forests.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Palestinian citizens in Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem clashed with Israeli occupation forces in a number of suburbs last night after those forces tried to storm Bir Ayub suburb.

The sources, describing the clashes as the most violent in recent weeks, said that disguised Israeli soldiers detained two minors after savagely beating them. They could only identify one of them Issa Hussam Al-Kurd, 15.

Violent night clashes in Silwan, two minors beaten then arrested


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Palestinian citizens in Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem clashed with Israeli occupation forces in a number of suburbs last night after those forces tried to storm Bir Ayub suburb.
> 
> The sources, describing the clashes as the most violent in recent weeks, said that disguised Israeli soldiers detained two minors after savagely beating them. They could only identify one of them Issa Hussam Al-Kurd, 15.
> 
> Violent night clashes in Silwan, two minors beaten then arrested



Once again, your source is "The Palestine Information Center"--not a credible source.  Don't you understand that Israel has to fight against ruthless terrorists who have no regard for the value of human life?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Palestinian citizens in Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem clashed with Israeli occupation forces in a number of suburbs last night after those forces tried to storm Bir Ayub suburb.
> 
> The sources, describing the clashes as the most violent in recent weeks, said that disguised Israeli soldiers detained two minors after savagely beating them. They could only identify one of them Issa Hussam Al-Kurd, 15.
> 
> Violent night clashes in Silwan, two minors beaten then arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your source is "The Palestine Information Center"--not a credible source.  Don't you understand that Israel has to fight against ruthless terrorists who have no regard for the value of human life?
Click to expand...


Don't you understand that the the Palestinians do not want foreign troops on their land.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Palestinian citizens in Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem clashed with Israeli occupation forces in a number of suburbs last night after those forces tried to storm Bir Ayub suburb.
> 
> The sources, describing the clashes as the most violent in recent weeks, said that disguised Israeli soldiers detained two minors after savagely beating them. They could only identify one of them Issa Hussam Al-Kurd, 15.
> 
> Violent night clashes in Silwan, two minors beaten then arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your source is "The Palestine Information Center"--not a credible source.  Don't you understand that Israel has to fight against ruthless terrorists who have no regard for the value of human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you understand that the the Palestinians do not want foreign troops on their land.
Click to expand...




> The Palestinian Arabs live under totalitarian regimes in Gaza and the West Bank that do not ask them what they  want and do not allow dissent, so no one knows what they want.  For example, a group of 40 Palestinian Arabs who work for an Israeli West Bank quarry have formed a union that has been recognized by the Israeli Labor Court and are involved in a bitter and acrimonious negotiation with the Israeli management; nonetheless, they say,
> 
> Dont you mind working in an Israeli settlement?
> 
> "It's doesn't bother us at all. We have to make a living. I provide for four children and I need to live, not to engage in politics. Most workers have no problem with it. The personal relations between the Jewish and Arab workers here are excellent. We just want to be employed properly."
> 
> Arabs working in settlement launch strike - Israel Business, Ynetnews



While the Palestinian leaderships in Gaza and the West Bank would have you believe that getting the Israelis out of the West Bank  is a top priority for the Palestinian Arab people, it is far more likely that the lack of political rights and freedoms and the lack of economic opportunities they suffer under the Gaza and West Bank Arab governments are far more important to them than the presence of Israeli communities in the Wet Bank that provide more private sector jobs and economic stimulus to the West Bank than  any other sector of the West Bank population.   The anti Israeli propaganda coming from these despotic Arab governments serve the interests only of the leaders of the government and fanatical terrorist organizations at the expense of the ordinary Palestinian Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your source is "The Palestine Information Center"--not a credible source.  Don't you understand that Israel has to fight against ruthless terrorists who have no regard for the value of human life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you understand that the the Palestinians do not want foreign troops on their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs live under totalitarian regimes in Gaza and the West Bank that do not ask them what they  want and do not allow dissent, so no one knows what they want.  For example, a group of 40 Palestinian Arabs who work for an Israeli West Bank quarry have formed a union that has been recognized by the Israeli Labor Court and are involved in a bitter and acrimonious negotiation with the Israeli management; nonetheless, they say,
> 
> Dont you mind working in an Israeli settlement?
> 
> "It's doesn't bother us at all. We have to make a living. I provide for four children and I need to live, not to engage in politics. Most workers have no problem with it. The personal relations between the Jewish and Arab workers here are excellent. We just want to be employed properly."
> 
> Arabs working in settlement launch strike - Israel Business, Ynetnews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Palestinian leaderships in Gaza and the West Bank would have you believe that getting the Israelis out of the West Bank  is a top priority for the Palestinian Arab people, it is far more likely that the lack of political rights and freedoms and the lack of economic opportunities they suffer under the Gaza and West Bank Arab governments are far more important to them than the presence of Israeli communities in the Wet Bank that provide more private sector jobs and economic stimulus to the West Bank than  any other sector of the West Bank population.   The anti Israeli propaganda coming from these despotic Arab governments serve the interests only of the leaders of the government and fanatical terrorist organizations at the expense of the ordinary Palestinian Arabs.
Click to expand...


That is part of the plan. Israel destroys Palestinian industries and agriculture. That makes the Palestinians dependent on Israel for employment usually at very low wages.

They should be independent like they were before Israel invaded.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you understand that the the Palestinians do not want foreign troops on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs live under totalitarian regimes in Gaza and the West Bank that do not ask them what they  want and do not allow dissent, so no one knows what they want.  For example, a group of 40 Palestinian Arabs who work for an Israeli West Bank quarry have formed a union that has been recognized by the Israeli Labor Court and are involved in a bitter and acrimonious negotiation with the Israeli management; nonetheless, they say,
> 
> Dont you mind working in an Israeli settlement?
> 
> "It's doesn't bother us at all. We have to make a living. I provide for four children and I need to live, not to engage in politics. Most workers have no problem with it. The personal relations between the Jewish and Arab workers here are excellent. We just want to be employed properly."
> 
> Arabs working in settlement launch strike - Israel Business, Ynetnews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the Palestinian leaderships in Gaza and the West Bank would have you believe that getting the Israelis out of the West Bank  is a top priority for the Palestinian Arab people, it is far more likely that the lack of political rights and freedoms and the lack of economic opportunities they suffer under the Gaza and West Bank Arab governments are far more important to them than the presence of Israeli communities in the Wet Bank that provide more private sector jobs and economic stimulus to the West Bank than  any other sector of the West Bank population.   The anti Israeli propaganda coming from these despotic Arab governments serve the interests only of the leaders of the government and fanatical terrorist organizations at the expense of the ordinary Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is part of the plan. Israel destroys Palestinian industries and agriculture. That makes the Palestinians dependent on Israel for employment usually at very low wages.
> 
> They should be independent like they were before Israel invaded.
Click to expand...


The Palestinian Arabs are more independent now than they ever were before.  For the first time in their history, they are free to choose their own government, pass their own laws, represent their own interests around the world and to grow their own economy.  That they have failed to provide for political freedoms and protections or to grow a private sector economy is entirely due to the fanatical and corrupt natures of both governments who would lose their access to power and wealth if the Palestinian Arab people were given the chance to develop a peaceful, prosperous democracy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the Palestinian leaderships in Gaza and the West Bank would have you believe that getting the Israelis out of the West Bank  is a top priority for the Palestinian Arab people, it is far more likely that the lack of political rights and freedoms and the lack of economic opportunities they suffer under the Gaza and West Bank Arab governments are far more important to them than the presence of Israeli communities in the Wet Bank that provide more private sector jobs and economic stimulus to the West Bank than  any other sector of the West Bank population.   The anti Israeli propaganda coming from these despotic Arab governments serve the interests only of the leaders of the government and fanatical terrorist organizations at the expense of the ordinary Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the plan. Israel destroys Palestinian industries and agriculture. That makes the Palestinians dependent on Israel for employment usually at very low wages.
> 
> They should be independent like they were before Israel invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs are more independent now than they ever were before.  For the first time in their history, they are free to choose their own government, pass their own laws, represent their own interests around the world and to grow their own economy.  That they have failed to provide for political freedoms and protections or to grow a private sector economy is entirely due to the fanatical and corrupt natures of both governments who would lose their access to power and wealth if the Palestinian Arab people were given the chance to develop a peaceful, prosperous democracy.
Click to expand...


Not true. The government of march of 2007 is the legal government in Palestine. The US tried to overthrow that government in Gaza and failed. It did, however, set up a US dictatorship in the West Bank. Abbas left the government in June of 2007 and Fayyad has never been the PM in Palestine.

Israel has consistently destroyed any economic infrastructures in the West Bank and Gaza.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the plan. Israel destroys Palestinian industries and agriculture. That makes the Palestinians dependent on Israel for employment usually at very low wages.
> 
> They should be independent like they were before Israel invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs are more independent now than they ever were before.  For the first time in their history, they are free to choose their own government, pass their own laws, represent their own interests around the world and to grow their own economy.  That they have failed to provide for political freedoms and protections or to grow a private sector economy is entirely due to the fanatical and corrupt natures of both governments who would lose their access to power and wealth if the Palestinian Arab people were given the chance to develop a peaceful, prosperous democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. The government of march of 2007 is the legal government in Palestine. The US tried to overthrow that government in Gaza and failed. It did, however, set up a US dictatorship in the West Bank. Abbas left the government in June of 2007 and Fayyad has never been the PM in Palestine.
> 
> Israel has consistently destroyed any economic infrastructures in the West Bank and Gaza.
Click to expand...


Hamas' term in office expired in 2009, and since then they have three times refused to allow the Gaza Arabs participate in new elections when Abbas proposed them.  Since 2009, Hamas is just thugs with guns who have no other purpose than to hold on to their access to power and wealth to the great detriment of the Palestinian Arab people.  

What you refer to as the economic infrastructure that Israel destroyed are bomb and rocket factories and agricultural fields that provided cover for terrorists trying to fire rockets into Israeli population centers.  Hamas is the common enemy of Israel and the Palestinian Arabs, but the Palestinian Arabs have suffered much more from Hamas' policies than has Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs are more independent now than they ever were before.  For the first time in their history, they are free to choose their own government, pass their own laws, represent their own interests around the world and to grow their own economy.  That they have failed to provide for political freedoms and protections or to grow a private sector economy is entirely due to the fanatical and corrupt natures of both governments who would lose their access to power and wealth if the Palestinian Arab people were given the chance to develop a peaceful, prosperous democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. The government of march of 2007 is the legal government in Palestine. The US tried to overthrow that government in Gaza and failed. It did, however, set up a US dictatorship in the West Bank. Abbas left the government in June of 2007 and Fayyad has never been the PM in Palestine.
> 
> Israel has consistently destroyed any economic infrastructures in the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas' term in office expired in 2009, and since then they have three times refused to allow the Gaza Arabs participate in new elections when Abbas proposed them.  Since 2009, Hamas is just thugs with guns who have no other purpose than to hold on to their access to power and wealth to the great detriment of the Palestinian Arab people.
> 
> What you refer to as the economic infrastructure that Israel destroyed are bomb and rocket factories and agricultural fields that provided cover for terrorists trying to fire rockets into Israeli population centers.  Hamas is the common enemy of Israel and the Palestinian Arabs, but the Palestinian Arabs have suffered much more from Hamas' policies than has Israel.
Click to expand...


Ismail Heneyah is still the prime minister of Palestine. The term of the prime minister is until a new PM is approved by the PLC and sworn into office. It is the same for the cabinet. That has never happened. There is no time limit like there is for the president.

Hamas rejects an election because Abbas issued a decree changing the election law that he is not authorized to do. He added the stipulation that any party that does not surrender to Israel is allowed to participate.

IOW, there cannot be an election until Abbas leaves office.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed tens of Palestinian olive trees in Deir Estiya village west of Salfit city on Tuesday.

Nazmi Salman, the villages mayor, said that the bulldozing took place west of the village and damaged trees that have been planted there for five years.

Noting that the land was in the proximity of Revava settlement, Salman said that the step is aimed at evicting the inhabitants then grab their land.

In another area, IOF soldiers started to bulldoze a land lot, which they seized from its owner, south of Al-Khalil city on Monday, local sources said, adding that the land was being prepared to serve as a landing pad for IOF military choppers.

In another incident, Local sources reported that IOF soldiers prevented land reclamation effort by Palestinian farmers in Aqraba village, near Nablus, and confiscated the tractor they were using in the process. The soldiers claimed that the land, south of the village, was state owned.

IOF soldiers destroy tens of Palestinian olive trees


----------



## GHook93

Nice they are using Caterpillar, the Israelis are helping Illinois!




P F Tinmore said:


> SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed tens of Palestinian olive trees in Deir Estiya village west of Salfit city on Tuesday.
> 
> Nazmi Salman, the villages mayor, said that the bulldozing took place west of the village and damaged trees that have been planted there for five years.
> 
> Noting that the land was in the proximity of Revava settlement, Salman said that the step is aimed at evicting the inhabitants then grab their land.
> 
> In another area, IOF soldiers started to bulldoze a land lot, which they seized from its owner, south of Al-Khalil city on Monday, local sources said, adding that the land was being prepared to serve as a landing pad for IOF military choppers.
> 
> In another incident, Local sources reported that IOF soldiers prevented land reclamation effort by Palestinian farmers in Aqraba village, near Nablus, and confiscated the tractor they were using in the process. The soldiers claimed that the land, south of the village, was state owned.
> 
> IOF soldiers destroy tens of Palestinian olive trees


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



So?


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed tens of Palestinian olive trees in Deir Estiya village west of Salfit city on Tuesday.
> 
> Nazmi Salman, the villages mayor, said that the bulldozing took place west of the village and damaged trees that have been planted there for five years.
> 
> Noting that the land was in the proximity of Revava settlement, Salman said that the step is aimed at evicting the inhabitants then grab their land.
> 
> In another area, IOF soldiers started to bulldoze a land lot, which they seized from its owner, south of Al-Khalil city on Monday, local sources said, adding that the land was being prepared to serve as a landing pad for IOF military choppers.
> 
> In another incident, Local sources reported that IOF soldiers prevented land reclamation effort by Palestinian farmers in Aqraba village, near Nablus, and confiscated the tractor they were using in the process. The soldiers claimed that the land, south of the village, was state owned.
> 
> IOF soldiers destroy tens of Palestinian olive trees



Yeah, and....


----------



## alexa

Warrior102 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


I used to be amazed when I listened to Africaners having no shame when they spoke of their bigotry.  Of course, they did not understand what they were doing.  It was just so obvious to them that God created the white man to rule over the black man.

That shock is the same, that you see the lives of Palestinians so unworthy, that you have so dehumanised them in your mind, that you actually wonder whey some people could see it a problem that Palestinian fishermen and farmers should be shot at as they try to earn a living.

This too shall pass.


----------



## Warrior102

alexa said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to be amazed when I listened to Africaners having no shame when they spoke of their bigotry.  Of course, they did not understand what they were doing.  It was just so obvious to them that God created the white man to rule over the black man.
> 
> That shock is the same, that you see the lives of Palestinians so unworthy, that you have so dehumanised them in your mind, that you actually wonder whey some people could see it a problem that Palestinian fishermen and farmers should be shot at as they try to earn a living.
> 
> This too shall pass.
Click to expand...


What in the hell does race have to do with this  issue, numbskull? 

Sorry - somehow the vision of Palestinians dancing in the streets celebrating  on 9/11 still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

You go on defending their innocence as long as you like. It's a free country.


----------



## alexa

Warrior102 said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be amazed when I listened to Africaners having no shame when they spoke of their bigotry.  Of course, they did not understand what they were doing.  It was just so obvious to them that God created the white man to rule over the black man.
> 
> That shock is the same, that you see the lives of Palestinians so unworthy, that you have so dehumanised them in your mind, that you actually wonder whey some people could see it a problem that Palestinian fishermen and farmers should be shot at as they try to earn a living.
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell does race have to do with this  issue, numbskull?
> 
> Sorry - somehow the vision of Palestinians dancing in the streets celebrating  on 9/11 still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> You go on defending their innocence as long as you like. It's a free country.
Click to expand...


You believe that because some and how many I do not know Palestinians were happy to see 9/11 because without the US backing Israel they would not be suffering in the way they have been for decades...that because of the action of some who had nothing at all to do with 9/11, it is fine to shoot them when they are unarmed and trying to provide for their families.

I also saw Palestinians respond with shock like the rest of the world...but you know for the first time I can understand why they danced in the street.


----------



## docmauser1

alexa said:


> _You believe that because some and how many I do not know Palestinians were happy to see 9/11 because without the US backing Israel they would not be suffering in the way they have been for decades...that because of the action of some who had nothing at all to do with 9/11, it is fine to shoot them when they are unarmed and trying to provide for their families._


Funny drivel.


----------



## Jos

Warrior102 said:


> Sorry - somehow the vision of Palestinians dancing in the streets celebrating  on 9/11 still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> You go on defending their innocence as long as you like. It's a free country.



Some Israeli's where also dancing on that day


> *The Five Dancing Israelis
> Arrested On 9-11*


 9-11 Attacks: The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11
While other Israeli's just said 


> Netanyahu says 9/11 terror attacks good for Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Warrior102 said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be amazed when I listened to Africaners having no shame when they spoke of their bigotry.  Of course, they did not understand what they were doing.  It was just so obvious to them that God created the white man to rule over the black man.
> 
> That shock is the same, that you see the lives of Palestinians so unworthy, that you have so dehumanised them in your mind, that you actually wonder whey some people could see it a problem that Palestinian fishermen and farmers should be shot at as they try to earn a living.
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell does race have to do with this  issue, numbskull?
> 
> Sorry - somehow the vision of Palestinians dancing in the streets celebrating  on 9/11 still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> You go on defending their innocence as long as you like. It's a free country.
Click to expand...


Just because it is US missiles shot from US aircraft into the windows of their homes killing their children does not mean they should not like us.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened machinegun fire at Palestinian homes and cultivated land lots east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Wednesday morning.

Media sources said that IOF soldiers stationed at the Kissufim military position to the east of the city opened heavy fire at the Palestinian residential neighborhoods in Qarara and Khuzaa.

IOF troops fire at citizens homes south of Gaza


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _Some Israeli's where also dancing on that day_


Jews also sunk the Titanic.


Jos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu says 9/11 terror attacks good for Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


Really, where did he say that?


----------



## Jos

docmauser1 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Some Israeli's where also dancing on that day_
> 
> 
> 
> Jews also sunk the Titanic.
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu says 9/11 terror attacks good for Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, where did he say that?
Click to expand...


Let me google that for you



> Asked tonight what the attack meant for relations between the United States and Israel, Benjamin Netanyahu, the former prime minister, replied, ''It's very good.'' Then he edited himself: ''Well, not very good, but it will generate immediate sympathy.''


http://www.nytimes.com/2001/09/12/international/12ISRA.html


----------



## JStone

alexa said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that because some and how many I do not know Palestinians were happy to see 9/11 because without the US backing Israel they would not be suffering in the way they have been for decades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the largest employer of Pals and their largest trading partner.
> 
> The "suffering" of the Pals is due to their own poor decisions to reject statehood in 1947 and remain in a state of war with Israel since then.
> 
> Time for Pals to accept the consequences of their actions like adults.
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Netanyahu says 9/11 terror attacks good for Israel_
> 
> 
> 
> Really, where did he say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Let me google that for you_
Click to expand...

So, where did Netaniyahu say "9/11 terror attacks good for Israel"?



> _Asked tonight what the attack meant for relations between the United States and Israel, Benjamin Netanyahu, the former prime minister, replied, ''It's very good.'' Then he edited himself: ''Well, not very good, but it will generate immediate sympathy.''_





> The Israelis - Spilled Blood Is Seen as Bond That Draws 2 Nations Closer - NYTimes.com


''strengthen the bond between our two peoples, because we've experienced terror over so many decades, but the United States has now experienced a massive hemorrhaging of terror.''
Bth., that same article has an interesting part too: "But in Nablus, big crowds of Palestinians marched in celebration, chanting ''Beloved bin Laden, strike Tel Aviv!'' Some waved the flag of the terrorist organization Hamas. ''Let the Americans know the meaning of death,'' one marcher said."
Interesting, indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that because some and how many I do not know Palestinians were happy to see 9/11 because without the US backing Israel they would not be suffering in the way they have been for decades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the largest employer of Pals and their largest trading partner.
> 
> The "suffering" of the Pals is due to their own poor decisions to reject statehood in 1947 and remain in a state of war with Israel since then.
> 
> Time for Pals to accept the consequences of their actions like adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never rejected statehood.
Click to expand...


----------



## alexa

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the largest employer of Pals and their largest trading partner.
> 
> The "suffering" of the Pals is due to their own poor decisions to reject statehood in 1947 and remain in a state of war with Israel since then.
> 
> Time for Pals to accept the consequences of their actions like adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never rejected statehood.
Click to expand...


Hey! I never wrote the above.  It was written by the new psycho JStone.  That is his justification for the shooting of unarmed Palestinians.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians never rejected statehood._


But we established that  ""A state" is a meaningless term".


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli authorities have notified the residents of the Palestinian Qaryut village south of Nablus that they would seize 189 dunums of local farmland, said West Bank Jewish settlement official Ghassan Daghlas.

Israel seizes 189 dunums of Palestinian farmland south of Nablus


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli authorities have notified the residents of the Palestinian Qaryut village south of Nablus that they would seize 189 dunums of local farmland, said West Bank Jewish settlement official Ghassan Daghlas.
> 
> Israel seizes 189 dunums of Palestinian farmland south of Nablus



"The Palestine Information Center" is not a credible source.  Palestinians are known to be pathological liars.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli authorities have notified the residents of the Palestinian Qaryut village south of Nablus that they would seize 189 dunums of local farmland, said West Bank Jewish settlement official Ghassan Daghlas.
> 
> Israel seizes 189 dunums of Palestinian farmland south of Nablus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Palestine Information Center" is not a credible source.  Palestinians are known to be pathological liars.
Click to expand...


And this happened how?

Armed robbery.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Palestine Information Center" is not a credible source.  Palestinians are known to be pathological liars._
> 
> 
> 
> _And this happened how?_
Click to expand...

Through lying like a pornstar, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- A report by the International Solidarity Foundation for Human Rights revealed that Israeli forces killed 26 Palestinians at home and abroad in June 2011 .

The report shows that Israeli occupation forces escalated attacks on Palestinians after Naksa Day events in early June, marking the anniversary of the occupation of East Jerusalem and the West Bank.

Report: Israeli forces killed 26 Palestinians in June


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A number of Palestinian young men from Issawiya district in occupied Jerusalem were badly wounded last night when an Israeli military force stormed their area all of a sudden and started to open fire at them.

Eyewitnesses said one of the young men called Ahmed Al-Masri sustained a serious injury in his neck as he was near his workplace in the area.

Members of an Israeli undercover unit rounded up three young men during the clashes that erupted immediately after the troops invaded Issawiya.

IOF storm Issawiya area, violently attack its young men


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A number of Palestinian young men from Issawiya district in occupied Jerusalem were badly wounded last night when an Israeli military force stormed their area all of a sudden and started to open fire at them. Eyewitnesses said one of the young men called Ahmed Al-Masri sustained a serious injury in his neck as he was near his workplace in the area._


Hilarious indeed, an occupation of throwing rocks must have a workplace!


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovugclIWMEk]YouTube - &#x202a;Fox News Bias For Israel in Gaza Conflict?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained

What do you call Hamas in Gaza?

Target practice.

What do you call a Hamas operative in the Red Sea?

Pollution.

ooops, sorry, wrong thread
*mutters*

No, seriously, I'm fine with criticizing Israel. I do it all the time. (I think the sentiment is, "Bibi may be an asshole, but he's _our_ asshole.") 

There are plenty of papers who get slammed for allegedly having pro-Palestinian bias. I get pissed at papers picking up OTHER PAPER'S reporting without checking anything...like that completely fabricated story about the rabbi who allegedly sentenced a dog to death, or saying that Gilo is part of "East Jerusalem" or that X number of Syrians were killed as a matter of fact when it's the downward spiraling Syrian government's state media you're quoting. 

He's right when he makes fun of politicians who claim to be even-handed when they're not. *Shrug* And they don't have to be [even-handed]. But Stewart likes to pick on Fox News (and politicians, and war, and things like 'fighting for peace'), so it's really no surprise...unfortunately, he's now become a terrorist sympathizer's tool.


----------



## CitizenPained

Italian journalist walks off &#8216;biased&#8217; show

This is amusing.



> Santoro in turn shouted at Annunziata, calling her criticism "idiocy." She stood up, detached her microphone and walked off the set.
> 
> The incident touched off a political firestorm. Both Santoro and Annunziata are leftists. Rightwing leader Gianfranco Fini, the president of the chamber of deputies, expressed "solidarity and appreciation" to Annunziata and said the Annozero show "surpassed the level of decency."



British Muslims Feel Like the Jews of WWII, Says Minister



> "If you ask Muslims today what do they feel like, they feel like the Jews of Europe," he told a documentary to be shown on Channel 4 television next week, marking the third anniversary of the attacks on July 7, 2005.
> 
> "I don't mean to equate that with the Holocaust but *in the way that it was legitimate almost -- still is in some parts -- to target Jews. *Many Muslims would say that we feel the exact same way."



Of course, no one cares when Hamas or someone from the PA calls for the extermination of Jews, but when a Jewish person does something wrong in Israel, it's all over the place and the UN makes a statement.


----------



## alexa

CitizenPained said:


> What do you call Hamas in Gaza?
> 
> Target practice.
> 
> What do you call a Hamas operative in the Red Sea?
> 
> Pollution.
> 
> ooops, sorry, wrong thread
> *mutters*
> 
> No, seriously, I'm fine with criticizing Israel. I do it all the time. (I think the sentiment is, "Bibi may be an asshole, but he's _our_ asshole.")
> 
> There are plenty of papers who get slammed for allegedly having pro-Palestinian bias. I get pissed at papers picking up OTHER PAPER'S reporting without checking anything...like that completely fabricated story about the rabbi who allegedly sentenced a dog to death,



Indeed, though it has to be said that here it was both sides of the argument which believed the story

Jews for Justice for Palestinians



CitizenPained said:


> ?p=23730or saying that Gilo is part of "East Jerusalem" or that X number of Syrians were killed as a matter of fact when it's the downward spiraling Syrian government's state media you're quoting.
> 
> He's right when he makes fun of politicians who claim to be even-handed when they're not. *Shrug* *And they don't have to be [even-handed*]. But Stewart likes to pick on Fox News (and politicians, and war, and things like 'fighting for peace'), so it's really no surprise...unfortunately, he's now become a terrorist sympathizer's tool.




Huh, you should have seen the BBC in Cast Lead.  Unrecognisable. One Palestine supporter, one Israeli and the questions, your view, your view - no proper probing questioning.  As I understand it this was from hard rules from Israel that every questioning, every fault found with Israel must be followed by an equal fault with the Palestinians.  It is absurd reporting particularly as none of our reporters were inside Gaza.

Jeremy Paxman of course was unable to stop himself from being himself and asked some questioning questions of the Israeli spokesman on Newsnight. This was met by a look of incredulity by the Israeli and ended quickly.

However, unable to have reporters on the ground we did have people inside who sent us pictures and told us what was going on and that spoke volumes.

Good reporting does attempt to get at the truth from both sides but that is not the same as what we saw from the BBC during cast lead - as I understand at the orders of Israel.  That was a pantomime which I doubt anyone took seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) escorted bulldozers in a demolition streak in Jib village to the northwest of occupied Jerusalem on Monday, local sources said.

They said that the bulldozers razed a house and carpentry workshop of one the citizens, a mini market, fences and other installations in Khalaila suburb before heading to another area.

They pointed out that the soldiers assaulted owners of the homes and shops and fired tear gas at the citizens who tried to intervene and stop the demolition and arrested a number of them.

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers sealed off the southern Nablus area of Wadi Qana after declaring it a closed military zone on Monday.

Local sources said that military bulldozers then destroyed tens of olive trees in the area.

IOF troops demolish homes and businesses, uproot trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday uprooted 450 olive trees west of Salfit province, local sources reported.

A Palestinian official in the district said that the IOF soldiers blocked farmers from heading to their land in the area after declaring it a closed military zone.

He added that the military bulldozer uprooted 450 olive trees and completely destroyed the land lot of Yousef Mustafa Mansour in the process.

IOF soldiers uproot 450 olive trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed six water wells for Palestinian farmers in Nasariya village in the Jordan Valley on Tuesday morning at the pretext of being built in area C in the West Bank, which according to the Oslo accords is under the control of the Israeli occupation authority.

Local sources said that destroying the water wells meant an end to agriculture fields in the area, noting that the village was considered the food basket for the entire region.

Mohammed Obaid, a social activist in the village, told the PIC reporter that ever since Israel occupied the West Bank in 1967 it was targeting the eastern water reservoir and drained 133 water wells in the region.

He said that Nasariya village is established on a huger water reservoir, but the IOF was treating it as a border area and thus deliberately turned it into an area poor in basic services.

Obaid described the villages homes and infrastructure as primitive, adding that the IOA turned it from a village lush in greenery and blossoming fields into a barren land with severe water shortage. He added many of its land was turned into closed military zones.

IOF troops destroy six water wells in Jordan Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- A 19-year-old Palestinian university student was killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) which stormed Faraa refugee camp north of Nablus in a pre dawn raid on Wednesday.

Eyewitnesses told the PIC reporter in Nablus that the IOF soldiers in 11 armored vehicles stormed the camp at 0300 am and one of them fired at Ibrahim Sarhan while on his way to offer dawn prayers.

The shot hit a main artery in his right thigh, the witnesses said, adding that Sarhan tried to reach a nearby house but the soldiers dragged him away and prevented anyone from extending help to him even the ambulance crews and left him bleed to death.

IOF soldiers shoot university student, leave him bleed to death


----------



## alexa

Disgusting


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _A 19-year-old Palestinian university student was killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) which stormed Faraa refugee camp north of Nablus in a pre dawn raid on Wednesday._


Looks like a successful death of the palistani jihading dog.


----------



## CitizenPained

It is IDF protocol to shoot back at people throwing things in a raid because sometimes they throw grenades. The man was shot in the leg -- which is also standard to avoid the head or chest -- and was resisting arrest.

If he had not resisted, he would've been detained. If he was actually a terrorist, he'd be put to trial. If not, he'd be released within a few hours and home in time for supper.

Clearly he was taken in an ambulance.

If the IDF conducted a raid, then it was likely in cooperation with the PA, so clearly there was something illegal going on there.


----------



## CitizenPained

alexa said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call Hamas in Gaza?
> 
> Target practice.
> 
> What do you call a Hamas operative in the Red Sea?
> 
> Pollution.
> 
> ooops, sorry, wrong thread
> *mutters*
> 
> No, seriously, I'm fine with criticizing Israel. I do it all the time. (I think the sentiment is, "Bibi may be an asshole, but he's _our_ asshole.")
> 
> There are plenty of papers who get slammed for allegedly having pro-Palestinian bias. I get pissed at papers picking up OTHER PAPER'S reporting without checking anything...like that completely fabricated story about the rabbi who allegedly sentenced a dog to death,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, though it has to be said that here it was both sides of the argument which believed the story
> 
> Jews for Justice for Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?p=23730or saying that Gilo is part of "East Jerusalem" or that X number of Syrians were killed as a matter of fact when it's the downward spiraling Syrian government's state media you're quoting.
> 
> He's right when he makes fun of politicians who claim to be even-handed when they're not. *Shrug* *And they don't have to be [even-handed*]. But Stewart likes to pick on Fox News (and politicians, and war, and things like 'fighting for peace'), so it's really no surprise...unfortunately, he's now become a terrorist sympathizer's tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, you should have seen the BBC in Cast Lead.  Unrecognisable. One Palestine supporter, one Israeli and the questions, your view, your view - no proper probing questioning.  As I understand it this was from hard rules from Israel that every questioning, every fault found with Israel must be followed by an equal fault with the Palestinians.  It is absurd reporting particularly as none of our reporters were inside Gaza.
> 
> Jeremy Paxman of course was unable to stop himself from being himself and asked some questioning questions of the Israeli spokesman on Newsnight. This was met by a look of incredulity by the Israeli and ended quickly.
> 
> However, unable to have reporters on the ground we did have people inside who sent us pictures and told us what was going on and that spoke volumes.
> 
> Good reporting does attempt to get at the truth from both sides but that is not the same as what we saw from the BBC during cast lead - as I understand at the orders of Israel.  That was a pantomime which I doubt anyone took seriously.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you just said in this rambling.

Israel does not control its media (unlike the PA). It also does not require that 'equal fault must be found' everytime there is a criticism or they make an error. Israel supporters only question why you don't care that the PA blows up kids and teaches hatred of Jews in their schools...apparently that is OK with you.


----------



## alexa

CitizenPained said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call Hamas in Gaza?
> 
> Target practice.
> 
> What do you call a Hamas operative in the Red Sea?
> 
> Pollution.
> 
> ooops, sorry, wrong thread
> *mutters*
> 
> No, seriously, I'm fine with criticizing Israel. I do it all the time. (I think the sentiment is, "Bibi may be an asshole, but he's _our_ asshole.")
> 
> There are plenty of papers who get slammed for allegedly having pro-Palestinian bias. I get pissed at papers picking up OTHER PAPER'S reporting without checking anything...like that completely fabricated story about the rabbi who allegedly sentenced a dog to death,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, though it has to be said that here it was both sides of the argument which believed the story
> 
> Jews for Justice for Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?p=23730or saying that Gilo is part of "East Jerusalem" or that X number of Syrians were killed as a matter of fact when it's the downward spiraling Syrian government's state media you're quoting.
> 
> He's right when he makes fun of politicians who claim to be even-handed when they're not. *Shrug* *And they don't have to be [even-handed*]. But Stewart likes to pick on Fox News (and politicians, and war, and things like 'fighting for peace'), so it's really no surprise...unfortunately, he's now become a terrorist sympathizer's tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, you should have seen the BBC in Cast Lead.  Unrecognisable. One Palestine supporter, one Israeli and the questions, your view, your view - no proper probing questioning.  As I understand it this was from hard rules from Israel that every questioning, every fault found with Israel must be followed by an equal fault with the Palestinians.  It is absurd reporting particularly as none of our reporters were inside Gaza.
> 
> Jeremy Paxman of course was unable to stop himself from being himself and asked some questioning questions of the Israeli spokesman on Newsnight. This was met by a look of incredulity by the Israeli and ended quickly.
> 
> However, unable to have reporters on the ground we did have people inside who sent us pictures and told us what was going on and that spoke volumes.
> 
> Good reporting does attempt to get at the truth from both sides but that is not the same as what we saw from the BBC during cast lead - as I understand at the orders of Israel.  That was a pantomime which I doubt anyone took seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you just said in this rambling.
Click to expand...


Introductory insult



CitizenPained said:


> Israel does not control its media (unlike the PA). It also does not require that 'equal fault must be found' everytime there is a criticism or they make an error. Israel supporters only question why you don't care that the PA blows up kids and teaches hatred of Jews in their schools...apparently that is OK with you.



Oh I don't deny that the actual ridiculous way it was organised would not have sprung from Israel.  It is was the most sterile reporting I have ever seen The BBC itself has a responsibility for impartiality.  This is itself leaves it very open. She was being accused of having an anti Israeli bias



> In 2005 Thompson flew to Jerusalem and met the then Israeli prime minister Ariel Sharon and the Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas. He assured them the BBC's coverage would be totally impartial. On his return to London, the corporation instituted the Middle East reporting regime that exists today and which, many believe, influenced the decision to refuse to show the charity aid appeal for Gaza.
> 
> According to sources inside the corporation tensions over Israeli-Palestinian coverage have induced a state of near psychosis among BBC executives and policy-makers. One insider told the Standard: "They are in a complete white funk. To describe them as like headless chickens running all over the place would be to convey an impression of too much order and cohesion. They are cowering in corners. The fear is palpable."
> 
> How did it come to this? A view held by a number of BBC veterans suggests pressure applied by Israel and its supporters has created nervousness and led executives and editorial managers to over-compensate in the face of allegations of pro-Palestinian bias. A former senior editor said: "Whatever we did was contentious. There was a formidable lobby backing Israel and the letters would stream in. The pressure was immense."
> 
> "I have investigated this and I am convinced the policy is dictated from the top because of the enormous sensitivity," he said. "The BBC treats the Israel-Palestinian conflict like no other story. The message is: don't antagonise the Israelis." He seeks to prove his point with revelations about the BBC's internal teaching module for journalists covering the Middle East. Reporters are instructed to abide by a series of rules based on what Barkho called a "glossary", a collection of words and phrases reporters should use - or avoid.
> 
> "Only 24 of these terms have been made public," he said. "The rest are confidential." He says he has seen the glossary in its entirety and claims it supports his view that BBC policy is aimed at not provoking Israel.



The secret report at heart of BBC&#8217;s Gaza paranoia | News
Anyway it is extremely late that will need to do for now. 

I've never seem that report before but there has been a good bit written on this and the they certainly changed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

CitizenPained said:


> It is IDF protocol to shoot back at people throwing things in a raid because sometimes they throw grenades. The man was shot in the leg -- which is also standard to avoid the head or chest -- and was resisting arrest.
> 
> If he had not resisted, he would've been detained. If he was actually a terrorist, he'd be put to trial. If not, he'd be released within a few hours and home in time for supper.
> 
> Clearly he was taken in an ambulance.
> 
> If the IDF conducted a raid, then it was likely in cooperation with the PA, so clearly there was something illegal going on there.



So, if kids throw rocks at foreign troop they are allowed to get shot.

When was the last Israeli child killed and how many Palestinian children been killed since then?


----------



## georgephillip

"I am writing this exactly twelve hours after I was attacked by an Israeli warship, off the Gaza coast..."

"Our boat, along with the fishing vessels, was around two miles out to sea, well within the three-mile fishing limit imposed by Israel...

"Although the attack was challenging  for those of us who experienced it, it is essential to remember that this an everyday occurrence for Gazan fishermen. Earlier that very day, the boat of one fisherman was shot at repeatedly. There were too many bullet holes in the bow of his boat for me to count. 

"*His netting cables were shot through and he lost his catch.* 

"I&#8217;m sure he must have been fishing for grenades or something, right? Whereas I returned to shore simply with a stinging face and drenched clothes, when fishermen are attacked, they are unable to make their living. For the one attack on CPS Gaza, there have been tens if not hundreds of attacks on fishing boats."

Israeli ship attacks international solidarity boat crew off Gaza coast


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"I am writing this exactly twelve hours after I was attacked by an Israeli warship, off the Gaza coast..."_


And the significance of "12 hours" is, exactly, what?


----------



## P F Tinmore

alexa said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, though it has to be said that here it was both sides of the argument which believed the story
> 
> Jews for Justice for Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, you should have seen the BBC in Cast Lead.  Unrecognisable. One Palestine supporter, one Israeli and the questions, your view, your view - no proper probing questioning.  As I understand it this was from hard rules from Israel that every questioning, every fault found with Israel must be followed by an equal fault with the Palestinians.  It is absurd reporting particularly as none of our reporters were inside Gaza.
> 
> Jeremy Paxman of course was unable to stop himself from being himself and asked some questioning questions of the Israeli spokesman on Newsnight. This was met by a look of incredulity by the Israeli and ended quickly.
> 
> However, unable to have reporters on the ground we did have people inside who sent us pictures and told us what was going on and that spoke volumes.
> 
> Good reporting does attempt to get at the truth from both sides but that is not the same as what we saw from the BBC during cast lead - as I understand at the orders of Israel.  That was a pantomime which I doubt anyone took seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you just said in this rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Introductory insult
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not control its media (unlike the PA). It also does not require that 'equal fault must be found' everytime there is a criticism or they make an error. Israel supporters only question why you don't care that the PA blows up kids and teaches hatred of Jews in their schools...apparently that is OK with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't deny that the actual ridiculous way it was organised would not have sprung from Israel.  It is was the most sterile reporting I have ever seen The BBC itself has a responsibility for impartiality.  This is itself leaves it very open. She was being accused of having an anti Israeli bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 Thompson flew to Jerusalem and met the then Israeli prime minister Ariel Sharon and the Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas. He assured them the BBC's coverage would be totally impartial. On his return to London, the corporation instituted the Middle East reporting regime that exists today and which, many believe, influenced the decision to refuse to show the charity aid appeal for Gaza.
> 
> According to sources inside the corporation tensions over Israeli-Palestinian coverage have induced a state of near psychosis among BBC executives and policy-makers. One insider told the Standard: "They are in a complete white funk. To describe them as like headless chickens running all over the place would be to convey an impression of too much order and cohesion. They are cowering in corners. The fear is palpable."
> 
> How did it come to this? A view held by a number of BBC veterans suggests pressure applied by Israel and its supporters has created nervousness and led executives and editorial managers to over-compensate in the face of allegations of pro-Palestinian bias. A former senior editor said: "Whatever we did was contentious. There was a formidable lobby backing Israel and the letters would stream in. The pressure was immense."
> 
> "I have investigated this and I am convinced the policy is dictated from the top because of the enormous sensitivity," he said. "The BBC treats the Israel-Palestinian conflict like no other story. The message is: don't antagonise the Israelis." He seeks to prove his point with revelations about the BBC's internal teaching module for journalists covering the Middle East. Reporters are instructed to abide by a series of rules based on what Barkho called a "glossary", a collection of words and phrases reporters should use - or avoid.
> 
> "Only 24 of these terms have been made public," he said. "The rest are confidential." He says he has seen the glossary in its entirety and claims it supports his view that BBC policy is aimed at not provoking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret report at heart of BBCs Gaza paranoia | News
> Anyway it is extremely late that will need to do for now.
> 
> I've never seem that report before but there has been a good bit written on this and the they certainly changed.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afBr10f38TI]&#x202a;BBC Bias: The Gaza Freedom Flotilla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alexa

P F Tinmore said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you just said in this rambling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introductory insult
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't deny that the actual ridiculous way it was organised would not have sprung from Israel.  It is was the most sterile reporting I have ever seen The BBC itself has a responsibility for impartiality.  This is itself leaves it very open. She was being accused of having an anti Israeli bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 Thompson flew to Jerusalem and met the then Israeli prime minister Ariel Sharon and the Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas. He assured them the BBC's coverage would be totally impartial. On his return to London, the corporation instituted the Middle East reporting regime that exists today and which, many believe, influenced the decision to refuse to show the charity aid appeal for Gaza.
> 
> According to sources inside the corporation tensions over Israeli-Palestinian coverage have induced a state of near psychosis among BBC executives and policy-makers. One insider told the Standard: "They are in a complete white funk. To describe them as like headless chickens running all over the place would be to convey an impression of too much order and cohesion. They are cowering in corners. The fear is palpable."
> 
> How did it come to this? A view held by a number of BBC veterans suggests pressure applied by Israel and its supporters has created nervousness and led executives and editorial managers to over-compensate in the face of allegations of pro-Palestinian bias. A former senior editor said: "Whatever we did was contentious. There was a formidable lobby backing Israel and the letters would stream in. The pressure was immense."
> 
> "I have investigated this and I am convinced the policy is dictated from the top because of the enormous sensitivity," he said. "The BBC treats the Israel-Palestinian conflict like no other story. The message is: don't antagonise the Israelis." He seeks to prove his point with revelations about the BBC's internal teaching module for journalists covering the Middle East. Reporters are instructed to abide by a series of rules based on what Barkho called a "glossary", a collection of words and phrases reporters should use - or avoid.
> 
> "Only 24 of these terms have been made public," he said. "The rest are confidential." He says he has seen the glossary in its entirety and claims it supports his view that BBC policy is aimed at not provoking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret report at heart of BBCs Gaza paranoia | News
> Anyway it is extremely late that will need to do for now.
> 
> I've never seem that report before but there has been a good bit written on this and the they certainly changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afBr10f38TI]&#x202a;BBC Bias: The Gaza Freedom Flotilla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes, they got off very lightly with that



> The BBC Trust apologised for three breaches of accuracy and impartiality
> -snip-
> The three breaches of editorial guidelines related to the failure to consider preliminary autopsies on the nine killed activists, coverage of how the Israelis treated the injured and descriptions of aid on board.



BBC clears Panorama on flotilla | The Jewish Chronicle

However that quote I gave above began talking about the appeal the BBC refused to do for Gaza claiming it might show them not to be impartial.  All the other stations except Sky broadcast the appeal and there was uproar that the BBC did not.  

However, step in Tony Benn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E21MdXe3BOQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Tony Benn to BBC "If you wont broadcast the Gaza appeal then I will myself"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

alexa said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introductory insult
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't deny that the actual ridiculous way it was organised would not have sprung from Israel.  It is was the most sterile reporting I have ever seen The BBC itself has a responsibility for impartiality.  This is itself leaves it very open. She was being accused of having an anti Israeli bias
> 
> 
> 
> The secret report at heart of BBCs Gaza paranoia | News
> Anyway it is extremely late that will need to do for now.
> 
> I've never seem that report before but there has been a good bit written on this and the they certainly changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afBr10f38TI]&#x202a;BBC Bias: The Gaza Freedom Flotilla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they got off very lightly with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC Trust apologised for three breaches of accuracy and impartiality
> -snip-
> The three breaches of editorial guidelines related to the failure to consider preliminary autopsies on the nine killed activists, coverage of how the Israelis treated the injured and descriptions of aid on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC clears Panorama on flotilla | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> However that quote I gave above began talking about the appeal the BBC refused to do for Gaza claiming it might show them not to be impartial.  All the other stations except Sky broadcast the appeal and there was uproar that the BBC did not.
> 
> However, step in Tony Benn
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E21MdXe3BOQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Tony Benn to BBC "If you wont broadcast the Gaza appeal then I will myself"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Only in today's phony war on terror bullshit is it bad to have charity.


----------



## alexa

P F Tinmore said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;BBC Bias: The Gaza Freedom Flotilla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they got off very lightly with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC Trust apologised for three breaches of accuracy and impartiality
> -snip-
> The three breaches of editorial guidelines related to the failure to consider preliminary autopsies on the nine killed activists, coverage of how the Israelis treated the injured and descriptions of aid on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC clears Panorama on flotilla | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> However that quote I gave above began talking about the appeal the BBC refused to do for Gaza claiming it might show them not to be impartial.  All the other stations except Sky broadcast the appeal and there was uproar that the BBC did not.
> 
> However, step in Tony Benn
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E21MdXe3BOQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Tony Benn to BBC "If you wont broadcast the Gaza appeal then I will myself"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in today's phony war on terror bullshit is it bad to have charity.
Click to expand...


Yes, people couldn't believe it.  Here is Nick Clegg the leader of the Liberal Party 

BBC NEWS | UK | UK Politics | BBC's Gaza ad decision 'an insult'


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is still hard to believe that Israel destroyed that orphanage for girls in the West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation aircraft carried out a number of airstrikes late Thursday night against targets in the Gaza Strip wounding four Palestinians, including two children.

Spokesman for the emergency services, Adham Abu Selmeyya, told PIC that that two children were wounded when occupation aircraft targeted an open area near Makousi residential towers in Gaza City and two other citizens were wounded as a result of another airstrike that targeted the central Gaza Strip.

Four Palestinians, including two children wounded in Israeli airstrike


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces bulldozed tens of dunums of fertile Palestinian land in Al-Bakaa area to the east of Al-Khalil city on Tuesday, local sources reported.

They said that the occupation troops destroyed 35 dunums cultivated with various vegetables and confiscated irrigation equipment under gun threat.

IOF troops bulldoze fertile Palestinian land


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces bulldozed tens of dunums of fertile Palestinian land in Al-Bakaa area to the east of Al-Khalil city on Tuesday, local sources reported.
> 
> They said that the occupation troops destroyed 35 dunums cultivated with various vegetables and confiscated irrigation equipment under gun threat.
> 
> IOF troops bulldoze fertile Palestinian land



So?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has declared intention to confiscate 136 dunums of Palestinian land in occupied Jerusalem.

The organization and construction committee in the IOA-controlled Jerusalem municipality said that 102 dunums would be expropriated in the Ras Al-Amud and Wadi Qaddoum areas.

It said that another 34 dunums would be confiscated south of Silwan town.

Municipality teams escorted by security forces glued orders to that effect on houses in those districts.

IOA to confiscate 136 dunums of OJ land


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers have begun to uproot olive groves in Beit Iksa village in Jerusalem province.

Local farmers said on Thursday the excavations, which took place on lands along the Israeli Ramot settlement, are aimed at paving the way for a wall to be erected along the southern and western sides of the village, completely isolating it from surrounding areas.

Tens of fruit trees belonging to Palestinian families have begun to be dug out, witnesses said.

Israel uproots dozens of olive trees in Jordan Valley


----------



## georgephillip

*The heroic IDF in action:*

"Updated | Friday | 2:44 p.m. A video uploaded to YouTube by an Israeli human rights group on Wednesday shows an Israel Defense Forces officer pointing a gun at a Palestinian who appears to be unarmed. The group, B&#8217;Tselem, says it was filmed on June 18 at a gasoline station in Beit Ummar, a town in the West Bank...

"On Friday,  Capt. Barak Raz of the I.D.F. confirmed that the incident was under investigation.

&#8220;'This is not the type of behavior we expect, not of our soldiers and certainly not of our commanders, both professionally and ethically,' Captain Barak said."

Video Shows Confrontation on West Bank - NYTimes.com


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _A video uploaded to YouTube by an Israeli human rights group on Wednesday shows an Israel Defense Forces officer pointing a gun at a Palestinian who appears to be unarmed._


We have plenty of videos of the SWAT, pointing automatic weapons at individuals "who appears to be unarmed".


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) uprooted 100 olive trees from Beit Egza village, northwest of occupied Jerusalem, and took them in trucks to an unknown destination.

Local sources charged the IOF soldiers with stealing the decades old trees after claiming there was a decision to confiscate them.

They pointed out that the soldiers leveled the ground after uprooting the trees, some of which are more than one hundred years old.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/en/...5Nkwvc3Vwwr2LK/DJ+IP/9MHkVoobsyeh4+thdAnTOWs=


----------



## DavidS

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.



Kind of like America? You know... those Native Americans and all?

Oh and what about England? And France?

Fact is - 99% of the world's countries that exist today were created out of war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

DavidS said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like America? You know... those Native Americans and all?
> 
> Oh and what about England? And France?
> 
> Fact is - 99% of the world's countries that exist today were created out of war.
Click to expand...


The difference being that now it is illegal. It was not back then.


----------



## DavidS

P F Tinmore said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like America? You know... those Native Americans and all?
> 
> Oh and what about England? And France?
> 
> Fact is - 99% of the world's countries that exist today were created out of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that now it is illegal. It was not back then.
Click to expand...


You mean, illegal when Israel was created, i.e. when it attacked the Canaanites? Or when the United Nations declared the country of Israel and every single Arab Muslim country invaded it and tried to destroy it? Which was illegal again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

DavidS said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like America? You know... those Native Americans and all?
> 
> Oh and what about England? And France?
> 
> Fact is - 99% of the world's countries that exist today were created out of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that now it is illegal. It was not back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, illegal when Israel was created, i.e. when it attacked the Canaanites? Or when the United Nations declared the country of Israel and every single Arab Muslim country invaded it and tried to destroy it? Which was illegal again?
Click to expand...


Surely anyone who can document ancestry in the original Israel has the right to live there.

The United Nations had nothing to do with the new Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers have continued to plough through farmland in the northern West Bank province of Salfit, locals said.

They reported that bulldozers have been leveling land and crushing boulders round the clock to pave the way for roads to be built near 19 nearby Jewish settlements.

Also being excavated is land on the western side of Salfit city as well as in the towns of Kafr al-Deik, Deir Istya, and Burqin, where new industrial building and expansion is taking place. The area is known by settlers as West Ariel, which lies near an Israeli industrial area called Burkan.

Israel continues to plough through Salfit farmlands


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian civilians were killed in Qalandia refugee camp near Ramallah on the first day of the holy month of Ramadan during an Israeli occupation forces raid on the camp before dawn Monday.

Local sources said that the IOF soldiers opened indiscriminate fire during the incursion that was meant to arrest citizens. They said that a 22-year-old youth was hit with a bullet in the head and died instantly.

The sources said that a man was hit with a bullet in his abdomen and carried to Ramallah hospital where he was pronounced dead. They noted that a third man was wounded in the incident.

The sources said that three Palestinians were detained in the raid following clashes with young men in the camp who threw stones at the invading troops.

Eyewitnesses said that the soldiers beat up citizens and wreaked havoc on their homes in the raid that lasted several hours.

IOF troops kill two Palestinians on first day of Ramadan


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed 19 dunums of Palestinian land in Bakaa area to the east of Al-Khalil on Monday in preparation for annexing them to nearby Jewish settlements, local sources said.

They said that the IOF soldiers, accompanied by police and border police forces and civil administration officials raided the area and destroyed part of the irrigation network and confiscated it.

The sources noted that the act was the second of its kind and targeted lands owned by two Palestinian citizens.

They charged that the step was meant to evict the farmers out of their land and to annex it to the nearby settlements of Kharsina and Kiryat Arba.

IOF bulldozes Palestinian land east of Al-Khalil to expand settlements


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 75-year-old Palestinian woman was wounded afternoon Tuesday at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) to the southeast of Gaza city, medical sources said.

They said that the old woman was hospitalized with a bullet in her foot fired by the IOF soldiers stationed to the east of Juhr Al-Deek area.

The Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, confronted an infiltrating IOF unit in the same area on Monday night.

Palestinian old woman wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _GAZA, (PIC)-- A 75-year-old Palestinian woman was wounded afternoon Tuesday at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) to the southeast of Gaza city, medical sources said.They said that the old woman was hospitalized with a bullet in her foot fired by the IOF soldiers stationed to the east of Juhr Al-Deek area.
> The Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, confronted an infiltrating IOF unit in the same area on Monday night._


Baghdad Bob lives!


----------



## P F Tinmore

QALQILIYA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) set fire to dozens of fruitful olive trees, some of them perennials, in Kafr Kadum village, Qalqiliya city.

Hundreds of olive trees have been torched since the start of this year by Israeli settlers and troops in different West Bank areas.

Israeli soldiers torch dozens of olive trees in W. Bank village


----------



## Seren

On the seventh of June, 1967 Motti Gur's 55 paratroop battalion secured the Temple Mount and entered Al Aksa Mosque. The Dome of the Rock ...Islam's third most "holy site" was stacked to the rafters with several tons of munitions .

"The more things change the more they stay the same" During Cast Lead (I was there) all mosques and hospitals et al, their inhabitants were willing or not so willing shahids (human shields) and were command and control centres for HAMAS.

Google that Mr. Tinmore


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was hit and wounded off the northern Gaza shores on Monday when Israeli navy gunboats opened fire at him, medical sources reported.

They said that the 42-year-old fisherman was fishing in regional waters off Beit Lahia, north of Gaza Strip, when he was hit and taken to hospital where his condition was described as moderate.

Israel's navy routinely targets Palestinian fishermen at sea while its ground forces target farmers along the Gaza borders in a clear war against sources of living for a major segment of the Palestinian society in the Strip.

Palestinian fisherman wounded in Israeli navy gunfire


----------



## P F Tinmore

Seren said:


> On the seventh of June, 1967 Motti Gur's 55 paratroop battalion secured the Temple Mount and entered Al Aksa Mosque. The Dome of the Rock ...Islam's third most "holy site" was stacked to the rafters with several tons of munitions .
> 
> "The more things change the more they stay the same" During Cast Lead (I was there) all mosques and hospitals et al, their inhabitants were willing or not so willing shahids (human shields) and were command and control centres for HAMAS.
> 
> Google that Mr. Tinmore





> On the seventh of June, 1967...



There were not any Palestinians yet so you can't blame them.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Seren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the seventh of June, 1967 Motti Gur's 55 paratroop battalion secured the Temple Mount and entered Al Aksa Mosque. The Dome of the Rock ...Islam's third most "holy site" was stacked to the rafters with several tons of munitions .
> 
> "The more things change the more they stay the same" During Cast Lead (I was there) all mosques and hospitals et al, their inhabitants were willing or not so willing shahids (human shields) and were command and control centres for HAMAS.
> 
> Google that Mr. Tinmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the seventh of June, 1967...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were not any Palestinians yet so you can't blame them.
Click to expand...


Jews were Palestinians.  Your peeps are just Rabs.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the seventh of June, 1967 Motti Gur's 55 paratroop battalion secured the Temple Mount and entered Al Aksa Mosque. The Dome of the Rock ...Islam's third most "holy site" was stacked to the rafters with several tons of munitions .
> 
> "The more things change the more they stay the same" During Cast Lead (I was there) all mosques and hospitals et al, their inhabitants were willing or not so willing shahids (human shields) and were command and control centres for HAMAS.
> 
> Google that Mr. Tinmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not any Palestinians yet so you can't blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews were Palestinians.  Your peeps are just Rabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK, but the propagandists say that there were no Palestinians before 1967. Nobody ever said what month. Was it May, June, or July maybe. I don't know.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not any Palestinians yet so you can't blame them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were Palestinians.  Your peeps are just Rabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, but the propagandists say that there were no Palestinians before 1967. Nobody ever said what month. Was it May, June, or July maybe. I don't know.
Click to expand...


Rabs began calling themselves Palestinians after the '67 War.  Earlier, they were just Jordanian and Egyptian.  Palestine is an English word invented by the British and so-called Palestinians are Rabs---One would think so-called Palestinian Rabs could create a Rab name for themselves.  But, they're too fucking dumb


----------



## P F Tinmore

> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".



That definition sounds reasonable. The propagandists, however, say that there was no Palestine and there were no Palestinians.

Of course they are lying.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That definition sounds reasonable. The propagandists, however, say that there was no Palestine and there were no Palestinians.
> 
> Of course they are lying.
Click to expand...


Now, you're back to stuck on stupid--See post #1252


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That definition sounds reasonable. The propagandists, however, say that there was no Palestine and there were no Palestinians.
> 
> Of course they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, you're back to stuck on stupid--See post #1252
Click to expand...


Yeah so? It is just a name game. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That definition sounds reasonable. The propagandists, however, say that there was no Palestine and there were no Palestinians.
> 
> Of course they are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you're back to stuck on stupid--See post #1252
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah so? It is just a name game. It doesn't mean anything.
Click to expand...


Palestinians can't come up with a Palestinian name to call themselves?  They're as dumb as you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you're back to stuck on stupid--See post #1252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so? It is just a name game. It doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't come up with a Palestinian name to call themselves?  They're as dumb as you.
Click to expand...


That is the place of birth on their birth certificates. The confusion is not theirs.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so? It is just a name game. It doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't come up with a Palestinian name to call themselves?  They're as dumb as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the place of birth on their birth certificates. The confusion is not theirs.
Click to expand...


Palestine is the place invented by the British and it ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948.

Seems more than enough time for the Pallies to come up with an Arab name.  LOL.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't come up with a Palestinian name to call themselves?  They're as dumb as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the place of birth on their birth certificates. The confusion is not theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is the place invented by the British and it ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948.
> 
> Seems more than enough time for the Pallies to come up with an Arab name.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Good one.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the place of birth on their birth certificates. The confusion is not theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the place invented by the British and it ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948.
> 
> Seems more than enough time for the Pallies to come up with an Arab name.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one.
Click to expand...





> The Palestinians want their own country. There's just one thing about that: There are no Palestinians. It's a made up word. Israel was called Palestine for two thousand years. Like "Wiccan," "Palestinian" sounds ancient but is really a modern invention. Before the Israelis won the land in war, Gaza was owned by Egypt, and there were no "Palestinians" then, and the West Bank was owned by Jordan, and there were no "Palestinians" then. As soon as the Jews took over and started growing oranges as big as basketballs, what do you know, say hello to the "Palestinians," weeping for their deep bond with their lost "land" and "nation." So for the sake of honesty, let's not use the word "Palestinian" any more to describe these delightful folks, who dance for joy at our deaths until someone points out they're being taped. Instead, let's call them what they are: "Other Arabs From The Same General Area Who Are In Deep Denial About Never Being Able To Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death." I know that's a bit unwieldy to expect to see on CNN. How about this, then: "Adjacent Jew-Haters."
> 
> Okay, so the Adjacent Jew-Haters want their own country. Oops, just one more thing. No, they don't. They could've had their own country any time in the last thirty years, especially two years ago at Camp David. But if you have your own country, you have to have traffic lights and garbage trucks and Chambers of Commerce, and, worse, you actually have to figure out some way to make a living. That's no fun. No, they want what all the other Jew-Haters in the region want: Israel. They also want a big pile of dead Jews, of course--that's where the real fun is--but mostly they want Israel. Why? For one thing, trying to destroy Israel--or "The Zionist Entity" as their textbooks call it--for the last fifty years has allowed the rulers of Arab countries to divert the attention of their own people away from the fact that they're the blue-ribbon most illiterate, poorest, and tribally backward on God's Earth, and if you've ever been around God's Earth, you know that's really saying something. It makes me roll my eyes every time one of our pundits waxes poetic about the great history and culture of the Muslim Mideast. Unless I'm missing something, the Arabs haven't given anything to the world since Algebra, and, by the way, thanks a hell of a lot for that one.
> 
> Chew this around and spit it out: Five hundred million Arabs; five million Jews. Think of all the Arab countries as a football field, and Israel as a pack of matches sitting in the middle of it. And now these same folks swear that if Israel gives them half of that pack of matches, everyone will be pals. Really? Wow, what neat news. Hey, but what about the string of wars to obliterate the tiny country and the constant din of rabid blood oaths to drive every Jew into the sea? Oh, that? We were just kidding
> 
> My friend Kevin Rooney made a gorgeous point the other day: Just reverse the numbers. Imagine five hundred million Jews and five million Arabs. I was stunned at the simple brilliance of it. Can anyone picture the Jews strapping belts of razor blades and dynamite to themselves? Of course not. Or marshalling every fiber and force at their disposal for generations to drive a tiny Arab state into the sea? Nonsense. Or dancing for joy at the murder of innocents? Impossible. Or spreading and believing horrible lies about the Arabs baking their bread with the blood of children? Disgusting. No, as you know, left to themselves in a world of peace, the worst Jews would ever do to people is debate them to death.
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000/000/001/161yaihr.asp?page=1


----------



## P F Tinmore

> they could've had their own country any time in the last thirty years



not!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> they could've had their own country any time in the last thirty years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not!
Click to expand...


Pallies have their own country: Saudi Arabia, where the sand rats came from


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was shot dead Tuesday night in Israels latest aggression on the Gaza Strip.

So far a total of two have died and four have been injured in an Israeli onslaught that began Tuesday morning.

Israeli occupation forces opened fire at a Palestinian man in East Deir al-Balah in the central Gaza Strip. He died after being hit with ten bullets that riddled his upper body, an emergency unit spokesman said.

Since Tuesday morning, a fighter from the Qassam Brigades, Hamass armed wing, was killed and four citizens were injured, among them a six-year-old child in six raids that took place in separate locations across the Strip.

Gaza man shot dead in Israel


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was shot dead Tuesday night in Israels latest aggression on the Gaza Strip.



Jews have owned Gaza since they defeated the Philistines 3000 years, ago, dummy.

Time for the sand rats to go back to Arabia where the trash came from


----------



## P F Tinmore

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers set fire to dozens of dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of olive groves and almond fields causing heavy damage in the village of East Bartaa in the southern region of Jenin governorate.

Locals said troops posted at the Bartaa checkpoint stopped fire vehicles from Jenins civil defense service from arriving to fight the blaze.

Meantime, locals reported that a gang of Jewish settlers burned down tens of dunams of farmland in the dismantled Jewish settlement of Homesh and directed verbal insults at Arabs and tried to assault the vehicles of Palestinians who drove along the road between Jenin and Nablus.

Witnesses said the settlers set fire to hundreds of olive and almond trees as Israeli military forces remained idle. IOF troops arrived to the region for the protection of the settlers, they said.

IOF launches arrest sweep, burns down farmland in Jenin vicinity


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Meanwhile, IOF soldiers set fire to dozens of dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of olive groves and almond fields causing heavy damage in the village of East Bartaa in the southern region of Jenin governorate.



Jihadists must be destroyed 

Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
the Communists and their adherents
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, IOF soldiers set fire to dozens of dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of olive groves and almond fields causing heavy damage in the village of East Bartaa in the southern region of Jenin governorate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihadists must be destroyed
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You are running on repeat. Did you come to the end of Israel's bullshit manual already?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, IOF soldiers set fire to dozens of dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of olive groves and almond fields causing heavy damage in the village of East Bartaa in the southern region of Jenin governorate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihadists must be destroyed
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are running on repeat. Did you come to the end of Israel's bullshit manual already?
Click to expand...


You still have no reputational points after 2 years, dink.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihadists must be destroyed
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are running on repeat. Did you come to the end of Israel's bullshit manual already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have no reputational points after 2 years, dink.
Click to expand...


You need to have Israel send you some new bullshit.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are running on repeat. Did you come to the end of Israel's bullshit manual already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no reputational points after 2 years, dink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have Israel send you some new bullshit.
Click to expand...


You need reputational points after 2 years of constant posting, freak


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no reputational points after 2 years, dink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have Israel send you some new bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need reputational points after 2 years of constant posting, freak
Click to expand...


Why? Can I turn them in for a new toaster or something?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no reputational points after 2 years, dink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have Israel send you some new bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need reputational points after 2 years of constant posting, freak
Click to expand...


Why? Can I turn them in for a new toaster or something?


----------



## Jos

*Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian approaching border fence*


> The man killed near the border fence with Israel was identified by his family as Mohammed al-Majdalali, aged 22.
> 
> Majdalali had approached the border east of the refugee camp of Maghazi in the central Gaza Strip, the sources said.
> 
> Relatives said he did not belong to any armed group.


Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian approaching border - Telegraph

Shot while trying to escape?


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> * Relatives said he did not belong to any armed group.*


*

Muchacho, shouldn't you be trying to find a job and lift bankrupt Spain out of bankruptcy, rather than posting on the internet?  FT.com / Europe -

And, why is Spain discriminating against those nice Muslims, muchacho? High levels of discrimination against Muslims in Spain

Que lastima, pobrecito!  *


----------



## Jos

JStone said:


> And, why is Spain discriminating against those nice Muslims, muchacho? High levels of discrimination against Muslims in Spain
> 
> Que lastima, pobrecito!



If you think thats bad you should see how Spain treats sucio Marrano's
Marrano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> ]
> 
> If you think thats bad you should see how Spain treats sucio Marrano's



Muchacho, shouldn't you be finding a job to lift bankrupt Spain out of bankruptcy, instead of posting on the internet? FT.com / Europe -

Pobrecito!


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian approaching border fence. Shot while trying to escape?_


Germans, fleeing the East Germany, had been frequently shot at too. So what?


----------



## Free Thinker

P F TinMORON appears to be a hired propaganda mouthpiece for Muslim  Terrorist agencies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Thinker said:


> P F TinMORON appears to be a hired propaganda mouthpiece for Muslim  Terrorist agencies.



This is not a religious conflict.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F TinMORON appears to be a hired propaganda mouthpiece for Muslim  Terrorist agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


Wrong, birdbrain.

Omar Osama bin Laden
My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need. 
Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F TinMORON appears to be a hired propaganda mouthpiece for Muslim  Terrorist agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, birdbrain.
> 
> Omar Osama bin Laden
> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.
> Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online
Click to expand...


Bin Ladin is not Palestinian.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, birdbrain.
> 
> Omar Osama bin Laden
> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.
> Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bin Ladin is not Palestinian.
Click to expand...


bin Laden and so-called Palestinians are Muslims, dimwit  

Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, birdbrain.
> 
> Omar Osama bin Laden
> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.
> Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Ladin is not Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bin Laden and so-called Palestinians are Muslims, dimwit
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews, dimwit.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Ladin is not Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bin Laden and so-called Palestinians are Muslims, dimwit
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews, dimwit.
Click to expand...


99% of Pallies are Muzzies, numbnuts.  Jews ceased to be known as Palestinians with Israeli statehood


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> bin Laden and so-called Palestinians are Muslims, dimwit
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of Pallies are Muzzies, numbnuts.  Jews ceased to be known as Palestinians with Israeli statehood
Click to expand...


There are still Palestinian Jews. There are Christians too and they have more representation in the government than there numbers would indicate.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews, dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of Pallies are Muzzies, numbnuts.  Jews ceased to be known as Palestinians with Israeli statehood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are still Palestinian Jews. There are Christians too and they have more representation in the government than there numbers would indicate.
Click to expand...


Wrong, again, dummy.

*Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.*
Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of Pallies are Muzzies, numbnuts.  Jews ceased to be known as Palestinians with Israeli statehood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still Palestinian Jews. There are Christians too and they have more representation in the government than there numbers would indicate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, dummy.
> 
> *Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.*
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Some Jews were born in Palestine and still call themselves Palestinians.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still Palestinian Jews. There are Christians too and they have more representation in the government than there numbers would indicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, dummy.
> 
> *Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.*
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Jews were born in Palestine and still call themselves Palestinians.
Click to expand...


No Jews call themselves Palestinians, birdbrain


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, again, dummy.
> 
> *Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.*
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews were born in Palestine and still call themselves Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jews call themselves Palestinians, birdbrain
Click to expand...


Incorrect. Look it up.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews were born in Palestine and still call themselves Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Jews call themselves Palestinians, birdbrain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Look it up.
Click to expand...


Go to sleep, birdbrain.

Historian Bernard Lewis...
With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Jews call themselves Palestinians, birdbrain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to sleep, birdbrain.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.
Click to expand...


A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to sleep, birdbrain.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Gibberish, birdbrain.  

Jews have not been called Palestinians since Israeli statehood.

Historian Bernard Lewis...
With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.  From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the country---Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel.  After a long battle, it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation "aleph yod"  For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael.  To Arabs, it could be presented as standing for Eretz Ishmael, the land of Ishmael


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to sleep, birdbrain.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish, birdbrain.
> 
> Jews have not been called Palestinians since Israeli statehood.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.  From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the country---Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel.  After a long battle, it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation "aleph yod"  For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael.  To Arabs, it could be presented as standing for Eretz Ishmael, the land of Ishmael
Click to expand...


They haven't by Israel. But then again Palestinians born in Palestine are not called Palestinians by Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibberish, birdbrain.
> 
> Jews have not been called Palestinians since Israeli statehood.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.  From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the country---Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel.  After a long battle, it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation "aleph yod"  For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael.  To Arabs, it could be presented as standing for Eretz Ishmael, the land of Ishmael
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't by Israel. But then again Palestinians born in Palestine are not called Palestinians by Israel.
Click to expand...


Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate.  The name of the land is Israel, birdbrain.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gibberish, birdbrain.
> 
> Jews have not been called Palestinians since Israeli statehood.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages.  To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs.  From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel.  It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful.  From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the country---Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel.  After a long battle, it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation "aleph yod"  For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael.  To Arabs, it could be presented as standing for Eretz Ishmael, the land of Ishmael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't by Israel. But then again Palestinians born in Palestine are not called Palestinians by Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate.  The name of the land is Israel, birdbrain.
Click to expand...


It is interesting, then, that the place of birth on their birth certificates is Palestine.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't by Israel. But then again Palestinians born in Palestine are not called Palestinians by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate.  The name of the land is Israel, birdbrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting, then, that the place of birth on their birth certificates is Palestine.
Click to expand...


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU]Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate.  The name of the land is Israel, birdbrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting, then, that the place of birth on their birth certificates is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU]Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Then all those Palestinians should turn in their birth certificates for correction.

But then what should Palestine be changed too?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA,(PIC)-- A Palestinian child was killed and 18 people were wounded as a result of a series of Israeli airstrikes on different targets in the Gaza Strip.

Adham Abu Selmeyyah, spokesman for the Emergency Services department in Gaza, said the 13-year-old Mahmoud Atef Abu Samrah was killed, while 18 others, all of them civilians were wounded and taken to Shifa hospital.

He added that the casualties fell in two of the attacks, one of them targeting a house close to the Safina neighbourhood in north west Gaza City, and another home in west Gaza City.

Palestinian child killed, 18 wounded in renewed Israeli aggression


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA,(PIC)-- A Palestinian child was killed and 18 people were wounded as a result of a series of Israeli airstrikes on different targets in the Gaza Strip.



*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life" *[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting, then, that the place of birth on their birth certificates is Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
> &#8220;Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.&#8221;
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU]Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all those Palestinians should turn in their birth certificates for correction.
> 
> But then what should Palestine be changed too?
Click to expand...


Palestine doesn't exist for it to be changed, dumbo. Palestine ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948 and Israeli statehood.

You get a cookie if you find Palestine on this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf

Philip Hitti, Arab historian, Princeton Univ. professor, advisor to the Arab delegation which established the United Nations representing  the Institute of Arab American Affairs testifying before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, 1946...
The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, becauseby smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine, they areassociating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman too---with the Jews.* Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
> Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all those Palestinians should turn in their birth certificates for correction.
> 
> But then what should Palestine be changed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn't exist for it to be changed, dumbo. Palestine ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948 and Israeli statehood.
> 
> You get a cookie if you find Palestine on this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Philip Hitti, Arab historian, Princeton Univ. professor, advisor to the Arab delegation which established the United Nations representing  the Institute of Arab American Affairs testifying before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, 1946...
> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, becauseby smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine, they areassociating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman too---with the Jews.* Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.*
Click to expand...


The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.

http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## Ropey

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
> Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all those Palestinians should turn in their birth certificates for correction.
> 
> But then what should Palestine be changed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn't exist for it to be changed, dumbo. Palestine ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948 and Israeli statehood.
> 
> You get a cookie if you find Palestine on this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Philip Hitti, Arab historian, Princeton Univ. professor, advisory to the Arab delegation which established the United Nations representing  the Institute of Arab American Affairs testifying before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, 1946...
> 
> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine, they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman too---with the Jews.* Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.*
Click to expand...


QFT - Foghead Tinhead agrees with these Arab machinations. No wonder from here.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...
> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
> Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was ! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all those Palestinians should turn in their birth certificates for correction.
> 
> But then what should Palestine be changed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn't exist for it to be changed, dumbo. Palestine ceased to exist with termination of the British Mandate in 1948 and Israeli statehood.
> 
> You get a cookie if you find Palestine on this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Philip Hitti, Arab historian, Princeton Univ. professor, advisor to the Arab delegation which established the United Nations representing  the Institute of Arab American Affairs testifying before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, 1946...
> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, becauseby smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine, they areassociating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman too---with the Jews.* Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.*
Click to expand...


Find a map that uses the borders used in these documents. Don't use the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Find a map that uses the borders used in these documents. Don't use the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949_


Cool, now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?


----------



## AmericanFirst

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Israel has violated no international law.
> 
> Pallies are in violation of international law in providing safe haven to Hamas and other Muslim terrorist factions dedicated to Israel's destruction, such as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Thus, you, once, again, are PWNED and left with no reputational pts for your lack of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of strict policy, as a democratic government, the Israeli military does not target non-combatant populations.  Indeed, every military maneuver is guided by legal counsel, making the IDF the most highly scrutinized and regulated military in the world.  For this reason, the sharing of democratic principles and a respect for the rules of engagement, Israel is a close US ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts contradict your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...

Palestine don't have borders. They are invaders in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism.



> international terrorism
> Noun	1.	international terrorism - terrorism practiced in a foreign country by terrorists who are not native to that country
> 
> international terrorism - definition of international terrorism by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



Hamas does not operate outside Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AmericanFirst said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Res. 1373
> 
> Reaffirming its unequivocal condemnation of the terrorist acts that took place in New York, Washington, D.C., and Pennsylvania on 11 September, the Security Council this evening unanimously adopted a wide-ranging, comprehensive resolution with steps and strategies to combat international terrorism.
> ------------
> Hamas has never attacked anyone outside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts contradict your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and other Pallie terrorist factions designated by the US as terrorists, intentionally target civilian Israeli population centers, including childrens' school buses and are in flagrant violation of the law of armed conflict as well as UN Res. 1373 and 1566.
> 
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 1373 deals with international terrorism. Hamas never attacks anyone outside of Palestine leaving 1373 irrelevant. Hamas only attacks people who occupy land inside Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine don't have borders. They are invaders in Israel.
Click to expand...


Nobody has ever been able to document when Israel obtained borders.

Palestine's borders were confirmed in the links I posted above.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Hamas does not operate outside Palestine._


Jokingly, yes - palestine died with the dissolution of the british mandate, many-many moons ago.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Nobody has ever been able to document when Israel obtained borders.Palestine's borders were confirmed in the links I posted above._


Cool, now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas does not operate outside Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> Jokingly, yes - palestine died with the dissolution of the british mandate, many-many moons ago.
Click to expand...


The 1949 UN armistice agreements say otherwise.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas does not operate outside Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> Jokingly, yes - palestine died with the dissolution of the british mandate, many-many moons ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The 1949 UN armistice agreements say otherwise._
Click to expand...

Great! Now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokingly, yes - palestine died with the dissolution of the british mandate, many-many moons ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _The 1949 UN armistice agreements say otherwise._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great! Now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?
Click to expand...


The armistice agreements were with Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The war with Palestine was to be resolved at a later date and has still not been resolved. Nobody has won that war yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Some 55 Palestinians were left injured Monday morning after violent clashes with Israeli occupation forces across Al-Khalil governorate in the West Bank.

More than 55 Palestinians were hit by rubber bullets or suffered from the effects of breathing tear gas or were battered after IOF troops raided several homes and after clashes broke out in various parts of Al-Khalil city, Palestinian medical sources said.

Locals said IOF troops set off a blast inside the home a Hamas activist Mahmoud al-Qawasimi, who has been held in Israeli prisons for the past seven years, causing major damage.

Similar clashes erupted in the citys Tariq ibn Ziyad junction, driving the IOF troops to call for large reinforcements to the area. A hunt for demonstrators was launched without report of arrest.

The clashes come a day after the IOF carried out one of the largest arrest raids in Al-Khalil since 2003.

Al-Khalil: 55 Palestinians injured in clashes with IOF


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> ]
> 
> The war with Palestine was to be resolved at a later date and has still not been resolved. Nobody has won that war yet.



Er, birdbrain, Palestine was invented by the British after WWI to denote the British Mandate and Palestine ceased to exist after termination of the British Mandate in 1948.

Cambridge University Press...
In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions

You get extra playtime in the sandbox if you can find any Palestine in this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The war with Palestine was to be resolved at a later date and has still not been resolved. Nobody has won that war yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, birdbrain, Palestine was invented by the British after WWI to denote the British Mandate and Palestine ceased to exist after termination of the British Mandate in 1948.
> 
> Cambridge University Press...
> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
> 
> You get extra playtime in the sandbox if you can find any Palestine in this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922.



> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



None of the states bordering Palestine have any disputes on their borders. There have been no changes in the borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The war with Palestine was to be resolved at a later date and has still not been resolved. Nobody has won that war yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, birdbrain, Palestine was invented by the British after WWI to denote the British Mandate and Palestine ceased to exist after termination of the British Mandate in 1948.
> 
> Cambridge University Press...
> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
> 
> You get extra playtime in the sandbox if you can find any Palestine in this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the states bordering Palestine have any disputes on their borders. There have been no changes in the borders.
Click to expand...


Pure gibberish, as usual, which is why you have no rep points even after 2 years.

The League of Nations defined the Jewish National Home's borders in 1922, from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan riv. to the Med. Sea, approximating Israel, today.

Go to sleep, birdbrain


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, birdbrain, Palestine was invented by the British after WWI to denote the British Mandate and Palestine ceased to exist after termination of the British Mandate in 1948.
> 
> Cambridge University Press...
> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
> 
> You get extra playtime in the sandbox if you can find any Palestine in this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the states bordering Palestine have any disputes on their borders. There have been no changes in the borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure gibberish, as usual, which is why you have no rep points even after 2 years.
> 
> The League of Nations defined the Jewish National Home's borders in 1922, from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan riv. to the Med. Sea, approximating Israel, today.
> 
> Go to sleep, birdbrain
Click to expand...


Why would the Zionists accept a part of their "homeland" in 1947 when they received the whole pie 25 years earlier?


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Some 55 Palestinians were left injured Monday morning after violent clashes with Israeli occupation forces across Al-Khalil governorate in the West Bank.
> 
> More than 55 Palestinians were hit by rubber bullets or suffered from the effects of breathing tear gas or were battered after IOF troops raided several homes and after clashes broke out in various parts of Al-Khalil city, Palestinian medical sources said.
> 
> Locals said IOF troops set off a blast inside the home a Hamas activist Mahmoud al-Qawasimi, who has been held in Israeli prisons for the past seven years, causing major damage.
> 
> Similar clashes erupted in the citys Tariq ibn Ziyad junction, driving the IOF troops to call for large reinforcements to the area. A hunt for demonstrators was launched without report of arrest.
> 
> The clashes come a day after the IOF carried out one of the largest arrest raids in Al-Khalil since 2003.
> 
> Al-Khalil: 55 Palestinians injured in clashes with IOF



Good


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> None of the states bordering Palestine have any disputes on their borders. There have been no changes in the borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure gibberish, as usual, which is why you have no rep points even after 2 years.
> 
> The League of Nations defined the Jewish National Home's borders in 1922, from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan riv. to the Med. Sea, approximating Israel, today.
> 
> Go to sleep, birdbrain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the Zionists accept a part of their "homeland" in 1947 when they received the whole pie 25 years earlier?
Click to expand...


The Zionists accept that Jews have owned Israel dating back 3000+ years to before King David's reign.

Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy...

David's reign represents a glorious achievement.  Seizing the opportunity occasioned by the weakness  of Assyria and Egypt, a strong and brilliant personality, joined the houses of Israel and Judah, made Jerusalem the capital of both and used this unfication as the basis of his dominion.  With this favorable international situation, David created for a time one of the most important powers in the ancient Near East.     

Under Kings David and Solomon, Israel was transformed from a small territory into a larger united kingdom  with vassal states subject to it.  As the monarchy assumed an international role, other powers to the ancient Near East, such as Phoenicia and Egypt, were required to give due regard to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Extra playtime in the sandbox if you find Palestine in this UN map, junior http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra playtime in the sandbox if you find Palestine in this UN map, junior http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


Show me a map that does not have the 1949 armistice lines.



> Article V
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra playtime in the sandbox if you find Palestine in this UN map, junior http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a map that does not have the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, you couldn't locate Palestine on this UN map, after all.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf

No extra playtime in the sandbox, junior


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The 1949 UN armistice agreements say otherwise._
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The armistice agreements were with Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt._
Click to expand...

Outstanding! Now, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister who signed them?


P F Tinmore said:


> _The war with Palestine was to be resolved at a later date and has still not been resolved. Nobody has won that war yet._


Isn't the statement proof enough "palestinians" have been the agressors and occupiers all along, attacked Egypt, Syria and Lebanon!? It is, of course!


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extra playtime in the sandbox if you find Palestine in this UN map, junior http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map that does not have the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you couldn't locate Palestine on this UN map, after all.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No extra playtime in the sandbox, junior
Click to expand...




> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
> map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
> part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
> status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
> concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf



Maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines because Israel has no borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map that does not have the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you couldn't locate Palestine on this UN map, after all.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No extra playtime in the sandbox, junior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
> map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
> part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
> status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
> concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines because Israel has no borders.
Click to expand...


You still have not located Palestine on this UN map? http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf

Not even a cookie for you as a consolation prize.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map that does not have the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you couldn't locate Palestine on this UN map, after all.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No extra playtime in the sandbox, junior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
> map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
> part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
> status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
> concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines because Israel has no borders.
Click to expand...



Israel has borders in this UN map, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you couldn't locate Palestine on this UN map, after all.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No extra playtime in the sandbox, junior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
> map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
> part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
> status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
> concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines because Israel has no borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders in this UN map, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


Post some documentation showing when Israel acquired any borders. Your map has a disclaimer on the borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines because Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders in this UN map, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post some documentation showing when Israel acquired any borders. Your map has a disclaimer on the borders.
Click to expand...


The UN is not empowered to fix borders, birdbrain.  This UN map merely illustrates Israel's borders established in 1922 by the League of Nations. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders in this UN map, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some documentation showing when Israel acquired any borders. Your map has a disclaimer on the borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is not empowered to fix borders, birdbrain.  This UN map merely illustrates Israel's borders established in 1922 by the League of Nations. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


The 1949 UN armistice agreements (after the end of the mandate, after resolution 181, after the foreigners declared themselves to be the state of Israel in Palestine, and after the 1948 war) mentioned the borders between Palestine and Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. There were no borders mentioned for an Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post some documentation showing when Israel acquired any borders. Your map has a disclaimer on the borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN is not empowered to fix borders, birdbrain.  This UN map merely illustrates Israel's borders established in 1922 by the League of Nations. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (after the end of the mandate, after resolution 181, after the foreigners declared themselves to be the state of Israel in Palestine, and after the 1948 war) mentioned the borders between Palestine and Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. There were no borders mentioned for an Israel.
Click to expand...


Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it right, it shows your defeat, birdbrain.  Armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.

Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this UN map where "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN is not empowered to fix borders, birdbrain.  This UN map merely illustrates Israel's borders established in 1922 by the League of Nations. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (after the end of the mandate, after resolution 181, after the foreigners declared themselves to be the state of Israel in Palestine, and after the 1948 war) mentioned the borders between Palestine and Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. There were no borders mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it right, it shows your defeat, birdbrain.  Armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.
> 
> Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this UN map where "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


It is not my mistake my truth proof friend. Read it yourself.

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (after the end of the mandate, after resolution 181, after the foreigners declared themselves to be the state of Israel in Palestine, and after the 1948 war) mentioned the borders between Palestine and Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. There were no borders mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it right, it shows your defeat, birdbrain.  Armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.
> 
> Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this UN map where "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my mistake my truth proof friend. Read it yourself.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
Click to expand...


Birdbrain, armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.

Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this current UN map of Israel in which "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it right, it shows your defeat, birdbrain.  Armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.
> 
> Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this UN map where "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my mistake my truth proof friend. Read it yourself.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birdbrain, armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.
> 
> Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this current UN map of Israel in which "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my mistake my truth proof friend. Read it yourself.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdbrain, armistice agreements were temporary and non-binding.
> 
> Israel's borders were established by the League of Nations in 1922 and reflected in this current UN map of Israel in which "Palestine" is non-existent http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference.
Click to expand...


Birdbrain, Palestine ceased to exist in 1948 with the creation of the modern state of Israel, reflected in this UN map http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference._


Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "reference" who signed them? Hopefully, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference._
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "reference" who signed them? Hopefully, eh?
Click to expand...


Palestine was not a signatory to the armistice agreements. That conflict was put off till later.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference._
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "reference" who signed them? Hopefully, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a signatory to the armistice agreements. That conflict was put off till later.
Click to expand...


Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "reference" who signed them? Hopefully, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a signatory to the armistice agreements. That conflict was put off till later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


Why are you still posting that phony map with the territory and border disclaimers?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a signatory to the armistice agreements. That conflict was put off till later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you still posting that phony map with the territory and border disclaimers?
Click to expand...


Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain. http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still posting that phony map with the territory and border disclaimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


You can't show any Israeli borders on that map.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still posting that phony map with the territory and border disclaimers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't show any Israeli borders on that map.
Click to expand...


That map shows Israel's borders, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf

No wonder you have zero rep points even after 2 years


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't show any Israeli borders on that map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map shows Israel's borders, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No wonder you have zero rep points even after 2 years
Click to expand...


You keep saying that but you post no documents defining Israel's borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't show any Israeli borders on that map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That map shows Israel's borders, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No wonder you have zero rep points even after 2 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that but you post no documents defining Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


*League of Nations' Borders for Jewish National Home...*
North. &#8211; From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias. 

East. &#8211; From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya&#8217;pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

South. &#8211; From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa. 

West. &#8211; The Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map shows Israel's borders, birdbrain http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> No wonder you have zero rep points even after 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that but you post no documents defining Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *League of Nations' Borders for Jewish National Home...*
> North.  From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.
> 
> East.  From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Yapub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.
> 
> South.  From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.
> 
> West.  The Mediterranean Sea.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The armistice agreements did not create Palestine or its borders. It merely used them for reference._
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "reference" who signed them? Hopefully, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Palestine was not a signatory to the armistice agreements._
Click to expand...

Outstanding! Can we now learn, who was that sheikh, shakh, emir, sultan, imam, president, prime-minister of that "palestine" that hasn't been to sign them? Hopefully so, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

It has been urged that the expression "a national home for the Jewish people" offered a prospect that Palestine might in due course become a Jewish State or Commonwealth. His Majesty's Government do not wish to contest the view, which was expressed by the Royal Commission, that the Zionist leaders at the time of the issue of the Balfour Declaration recognised that an ultimate Jewish State was not precluded by the terms of the Declaration. But, with the Royal Commission, His Majesty's Government believe that the framers of the Mandate in which the Balfour Declaration was embodied could not have intended that Palestine should be converted into a Jewish State against the will of the Arab population of the country. That Palestine was not to be converted into a Jewish State might be held to be implied in the passage from the Command Paper of 1922 which reads as follows 

"Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that `Palestine is to become as Jewish as England is English.' His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated .... the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the (Balfour) Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded IN PALESTINE."

The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> It has been urged that the expression "a national home for the Jewish people" offered a prospect that Palestine might in due course become a Jewish State or Commonwealth.



Israel has existed for 3000 years, birdbrain.

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been urged that the expression "a national home for the Jewish people" offered a prospect that Palestine might in due course become a Jewish State or Commonwealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has existed for 3000 years, birdbrain.
> 
> *Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The original Israel croaked centuries ago. The new Israel is a fake.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been urged that the expression "a national home for the Jewish people" offered a prospect that Palestine might in due course become a Jewish State or Commonwealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has existed for 3000 years, birdbrain.
> 
> *Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original Israel croaked centuries ago. The new Israel is a fake.
Click to expand...


History lesson, above, from the high school dropout 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuheir_Mohsen


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been urged that the expression "a national home for the Jewish people" offered a prospect that Palestine might in due course become a Jewish State or Commonwealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has existed for 3000 years, birdbrain.
> 
> *Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original Israel croaked centuries ago. The new Israel is a fake.
Click to expand...


*Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate*:


> Attempts to question Israel's basic legitimacy as a Jewish state in the Middle East are unacceptable to people who support liberal democratic values.  The State of Israel was founded in the wake of United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947.  It also arose out of an unbroken Jewish connection to the land that stretches back thousands of years.  Israel derives its legitimacy from international law and from the same right to self-determination claimed by all nations
> http://www.marcellopera.it/pdf.php?cnt=1870


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has existed for 3000 years, birdbrain.
> 
> *Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Israel croaked centuries ago. The new Israel is a fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate*:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempts to question Israel's basic legitimacy as a Jewish state in the Middle East are unacceptable to people who support liberal democratic values.  The State of Israel was founded in the wake of United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947.  It also arose out of an unbroken Jewish connection to the land that stretches back thousands of years.  Israel derives its legitimacy from international law and from the same right to self-determination claimed by all nations
> http://www.marcellopera.it/pdf.php?cnt=1870
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> The State of Israel was founded in the wake of United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947.



This clown doesn't know beans. Resolution 181 was not implemented by the Security Council. Resolution 181 didn't happen.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Israel croaked centuries ago. The new Israel is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate*:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Israel was founded in the wake of United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown doesn't know beans. Resolution 181 was not implemented by the Security Council. Resolution 181 didn't happen.
Click to expand...


You post in chat rooms in soiled underwear. 

UN Res. 181 was passed by the UN in 1947  http://www.yale.edu/lawweb/avalon/un/res181.htm


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Israel was founded in the wake of United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown doesn't know beans. Resolution 181 was not implemented by the Security Council. Resolution 181 didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post in chat rooms in soiled underwear.
> 
> UN Res. 181 was passed by the UN in 1947  The Avalon Project : UN General Assembly Resolution 181
Click to expand...


OK, now post when the Security Council implemented that recommendation.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This clown doesn't know beans. Resolution 181 was not implemented by the Security Council. Resolution 181 didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post in chat rooms in soiled underwear.
> 
> UN Res. 181 was passed by the UN in 1947  The Avalon Project : UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, now post when the Security Council implemented that recommendation.
Click to expand...


You lost.  Go back to sleep, dimwit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post in chat rooms in soiled underwear.
> 
> UN Res. 181 was passed by the UN in 1947  The Avalon Project : UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now post when the Security Council implemented that recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost.  Go back to sleep, dimwit.
Click to expand...


Typical response from someone who doesn't know jack.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now post when the Security Council implemented that recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost.  Go back to sleep, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical response from someone who doesn't know jack.
Click to expand...


Above, coming from a mental patient 

Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate:


> Attempts to question Israel's basic legitimacy as a Jewish state in the Middle East are unacceptable to people who support liberal democratic values.  The State of Israel was founded in the wake of *United Nations Resolution 181, passed in 1947*.  It also arose out of an unbroken Jewish connection to the land that stretches back thousands of years.  Israel derives its legitimacy from international law and from the same right to self-determination claimed by all nations
> 
> http://www.marcellopera.it/pdf.php?cnt=1870



US Department of State, Office of the Historian...


> On November 29, 1947 the United Nations adopted Resolution 181
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - Creation of Israel, 1948


----------



## P F Tinmore

U.N. General Assembly Resolution 181 neither legally partitioned Palestine nor conferred upon the Zionist leadership any legal authority to unilaterally declare the existence of the Jewish state of Israel. It merely recommended that the UNSCOP partition plan be accepted and implemented by the concerned parties. Naturally, to have any weight of law, the plan, like any contract, would have to have been formally agreed upon by both parties, which it was not. Nor could the General Assembly have legally partitioned Palestine or otherwise conferred legal authority for the creation of Israel to the Zionist leadership, as it simply had no such authority to confer. When the Security Council took up the matter referred to it by the General Assembly, it could come to no consensus on how to proceed with implementing the partition plan. It being apparent that the plan could not be implemented by peaceful means, the suggestion that it be implemented by force was rejected by members of the Security Council. *The simple fact of the matter is that the plan was never implemented.* Numerous delegates from member states, including the U.S., arrived at the conclusion that the plan was impracticable, and, furthermore, that the Security Council had no authority to implement such a plan except by mutual consent by concerned parties, which was absent in this case.

http://lalqila.wordpress.com/2011/0...220;created&#8221;-israel-based-upon-an-unde/


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> lalqila.wordpress


BOGUS website, which is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years 

US Department of State, Office of the Historian...


> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations. The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> lalqila.wordpress
> 
> 
> 
> BOGUS website, which is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years
> 
> US Department of State, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> 
> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations. The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You keep pounding on an issue that is not disputed. UN *General Assembly* resolution 181 was passed. However, the *Security Council declined to implement the recommendation.*

Resolution 181 was dead in the water.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> lalqila.wordpress
> 
> 
> 
> BOGUS website, which is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years
> 
> US Department of State, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> 
> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations. The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep pounding on an issue that is not disputed. UN *General Assembly* resolution 181 was passed. However, the *Security Council declined to implement the recommendation.*
> 
> Resolution 181 was dead in the water.
Click to expand...




US Department of State, Office of the Historian...


> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948.
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948



UN map of Israel http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOGUS website, which is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years
> 
> US Department of State, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep pounding on an issue that is not disputed. UN *General Assembly* resolution 181 was passed. However, the *Security Council declined to implement the recommendation.*
> 
> Resolution 181 was dead in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Department of State, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> 
> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948.
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN map of Israel http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


Are you still posting that bogus map with the territory and border disclaimer?



> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this
> map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the
> part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal
> status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or
> concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep pounding on an issue that is not disputed. UN *General Assembly* resolution 181 was passed. However, the *Security Council declined to implement the recommendation.*
> 
> Resolution 181 was dead in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Department of State, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> UN map of Israel http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still posting that bogus map with the territory and border disclaimer?
Click to expand...


The UN is not empowered to set borders, birdbrain.

The League of Nations established borders for the Jewish National Home in 1922 https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/is.html

http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/asia/lgcolor/ilcolor.htm


----------



## P F Tinmore

TOBAS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) beat up a Palestinian businessman and detained his Mercedes car to the east of Tobas on Tuesday, eyewitnesses told the PIC reporter.

They said that the soldiers detained Samih Al-Aw for a while before releasing him, adding that Aw trades in scrap iron.

In another incident, IOF soldiers arrested a Palestinian shepherd from Tobas in the northern Jordan Valley on Monday evening.

Local sources said that the shepherd, Mahmoud Araysha, was watching as his sheep were grazing near the Mihola settlement when the soldiers nabbed him at the pretext of presence in a military zone.

The sources said that the soldiers routinely ambush shepherds and farmers in this area and prevent them from tending to their land in a bid to force them desert their land.

IOF troops arrest Palestinian shepherd, beat merchant


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> TOBAS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation



Israel occupies...Israel...for the past 3000 years.

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The United Nations Office for the Coordination of Human Affairs (OCHA) - occupied Palestinian territories documented in a report released Sunday that Israel carried out some 30 air strikes that claimed the lives of 14 Palestinians, injured 41 others, and caused significant damage in its latest escalation against the Gaza Strip beginning 18 August.

The report says that damage has been reported to residential structures, at least four governmental buildings, and seven local NGOs, eight stores and supermarkets, a mosque, a school and a fuel station.

Infrastructure was also damaged. A main sewage pump station slated to start operating in the coming months was almost completely destroyed, the document says. The station would have served the residents of Nusairat and Al-Bureij refugee camps, with a combined population of over 130,000.

OCHA: Israeli air strikes killed 14 Palestinians, caused major damages


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The United Nations Office for the Coordination of Human Affairs (OCHA) - occupied Palestinian territories documented in a report released Sunday that Israel carried out some 30 air strikes that claimed the lives of 14 Palestinians, injured 41 others, and caused significant damage in its latest escalation against the Gaza Strip beginning 18 August.



Israel has occupied Israel 3000 years before the UN or so-called Palestinians existed.  

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore

BEIT LAHIYA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child succumbed to wounds he sustained in an Israeli occupation airstrike at Beit Lahiya ten days ago.

The higher committee for emergency services in the Gaza Strip said that 14-year-old Haitham Marouf died Monday evening as a result of an injury he sustained in an Israeli occupation airstrike at Beit Lahiya in the northern Gaza Strip.

Israeli occupation airstrikes last week resulted in the death of 26 people, including 3 children. More than a hundred others were wounded.

Palestinian child succumbs to wounds he sustained in an airstrike 10 days ago


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> BEIT LAHIYA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child


Fakestinian  Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIT LAHIYA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinian  Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video
Click to expand...


You already answered that question. Don't you read your own  posts?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIT LAHIYA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinian  Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already answered that question. Don't you read your own  posts?
Click to expand...


The ancient Palestinians.  

Historian Bernard Lewis...
The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria 
The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinian  Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already answered that question. Don't you read your own  posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ancient Palestinians.
> 
> Historian Bernard Lewis...
> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]
Click to expand...




> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate



Indeed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



Well I bet they wont keep tresspassing on israel's lands and waters if they keep getting shot at


----------



## P F Tinmore

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I bet they wont keep tresspassing on israel's lands and waters if they keep getting shot at
Click to expand...


They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I bet they wont keep tresspassing on israel's lands and waters if they keep getting shot at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
Click to expand...


Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I bet they wont keep tresspassing on israel's lands and waters if they keep getting shot at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
Click to expand...


Palestine is not a state, YET.

Half is egypt (gaza) the other half is jordan (west bank).  Neither egypt nor Jordan allowed the palestinian people to form their own state.


----------



## JStone

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a state, YET.
> 
> Half is egypt (gaza) the other half is jordan (west bank).  Neither egypt nor Jordan allowed the palestinian people to form their own state.
Click to expand...


Palestine was invented by Europeans.  Let the EU take it


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I bet they wont keep tresspassing on israel's lands and waters if they keep getting shot at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


You need to read up. They were in Palestinian territorial waters.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up. They were in Palestinian territorial waters.
Click to expand...


Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.  Thus, not one reputational point after 2 years of mindless posts.

There is no sovereign state of Palestine  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were in  Palestinian  territorial waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up. They were in Palestinian territorial waters.
Click to expand...


you mean in egyptian territorial waters or Israeli?  We just established palestine has yet to be recognized as a state so therefore they have no territorial waters


----------



## P F Tinmore

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, there is no state called Palestine.  It's Israel.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. They were in Palestinian territorial waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean in egyptian territorial waters or Israeli?  We just established palestine has yet to be recognized as a state so therefore they have no territorial waters
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. They were in Palestinian territorial waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean in egyptian territorial waters or Israeli?  We just established palestine has yet to be recognized as a state so therefore they have no territorial waters
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You were corrected several times.  Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.

Armistice agreements are temporary and non-binding.  

There is no sovereign state of Palestine.  Israel.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean in egyptian territorial waters or Israeli?  We just established palestine has yet to be recognized as a state so therefore they have no territorial waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were corrected several times.  Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.
> 
> Armistice agreements are temporary and non-binding.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine.  Israel.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
Click to expand...


This agreement was made in 1994 and has never been changed.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were corrected several times.  Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.
> 
> Armistice agreements are temporary and non-binding.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine.  Israel.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This agreement was made in 1994 and has never been changed.
Click to expand...


Pay attention: Temporary, non-binding agreement.

There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor has there been a Palestine country or Palestinian ethnic group in history.
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were corrected several times.  Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.
> 
> Armistice agreements are temporary and non-binding.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine.  Israel.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This agreement was made in 1994 and has never been changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention: Temporary, non-binding agreement.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor has there been a Palestine country or Palestinian ethnic group in history.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


Whatever. The fishermen were in their own waters.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This agreement was made in 1994 and has never been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention: Temporary, non-binding agreement.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor has there been a Palestine country or Palestinian ethnic group in history.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. The fishermen were in their own waters.
Click to expand...


There is no sovereign Pallie state and, thus, no maritime sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in tens of armored vehicles escorted huge military bulldozers into Al-Nasariya village in the central Jordan Valley on Thursday and demolished a number of artesian waters wells.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF unit destroyed three water wells under gun threat and were planning to raze others before the distressed villagers.

They noted that the village was already suffering acute water shortage because of the Israeli occupation authoritys control of all water sources in the region.

IOF soldiers raze artesian water wells in central Jordan Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at agricultural land in Shujaia suburb east of Gaza city at an early hour on Friday, local sources said.

They added that no casualties were reported, adding that IOF gunboats also fired at Palestinian fishing boats off the Gaza coast with no injuries reported.

IOF military had shelled Qarara area east of Khan Younis late on Thursday night while warplanes launched mock raids all over the Strip.

IOF troops bombard Gaza suburb, fishing boats


----------



## yidnar

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at agricultural land in Shujaia suburb east of Gaza city at an early hour on Friday, local sources said.
> 
> They added that no casualties were reported, adding that IOF gunboats also fired at Palestinian fishing boats off the Gaza coast with no injuries reported.
> 
> IOF military had shelled Qarara area east of Khan Younis late on Thursday night while warplanes launched mock raids all over the Strip.
> 
> IOF troops bombard Gaza suburb, fishing boats


 what do you find so wonderful about Islam??


----------



## P F Tinmore

yidnar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at agricultural land in Shujaia suburb east of Gaza city at an early hour on Friday, local sources said.
> 
> They added that no casualties were reported, adding that IOF gunboats also fired at Palestinian fishing boats off the Gaza coast with no injuries reported.
> 
> IOF military had shelled Qarara area east of Khan Younis late on Thursday night while warplanes launched mock raids all over the Strip.
> 
> IOF troops bombard Gaza suburb, fishing boats
> 
> 
> 
> what do you find so wonderful about Islam??
Click to expand...


Have I ever mentioned Islam?


----------



## destroythedome

if you pallies would behave yourselfs you would have nothing to wory about.


----------



## P F Tinmore

destroythedome said:


> if you pallies would behave yourselfs you would have nothing to wory about.



Yeah, the Palestinians should just sit on their hands while they get robbed and killed.

NOT!


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy forces attacked and kidnapped seven Palestinian fishermen from Shati refugee camp to the northwest of Gaza city while fishing at sea off the coast of the Strip on Sunday.

Human rights groups had recorded a big number of Israeli violations of Palestinian fishermens rights during 2010 that included wounding some of them and arresting others in addition to confiscating 17 fishing boats.

Israeli navy abducts 7 Palestinian fishermen at sea


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in tens of armored vehicles escorted huge military bulldozers into Al-Nasariya village in the central Jordan Valley on Thursday and demolished a number of artesian waters wells._


That's good, that's very environmental, of course, palistanians are known to destroy scarce natural resources.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at agricultural land in Shujaia suburb east of Gaza city at an early hour on Friday, local sources said._


Maybe, they should really start growing agricultural produce there instead of rockets and mortars.


----------



## theliq

It won't be long now,as the Palestinian are applying to the UN for nationhood.....Lovely,that will keep the US and Israel in their place


JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were corrected several times.  Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.
> 
> Armistice agreements are temporary and non-binding.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine.  Israel.  http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
> 
> 
> This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This agreement was made in 1994 and has never been changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention: Temporary, non-binding agreement.
> 
> There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor has there been a Palestine country or Palestinian ethnic group in history.
> http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _It won't be long now,as the Palestinian are applying to the UN for nationhood.....Lovely,that will keep the US and Israel in their place_


See, folks, nobody, actually, thinks about palistanians - they're used as vehicle to pester jews only.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stationed to the east of the Gaza Strip opened machine gunfire at Palestinian homes in Juhr Al-Dik in central Gaza on Monday morning with no casualties reported, eyewitnesses said.

They said that the soldiers suddenly opened fire for ten minutes at the citizens' homes and nearby land lots.

The machinegun fire damaged one of the houses that is 320 meters away from the border fence, the witnesses noted, adding that the house was riddled with bullets.

A number of inhabitants and farmers evacuated the targeted areas fearing for their lives.

IOF soldiers open fire at Palestinian houses in central Gaza


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



So ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Warrior102 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ?
Click to expand...


Just more crimes from the criminal state of Israel.


----------



## Warrior102

P F Tinmore said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just more crimes from the criminal state of Israel.
Click to expand...


Why don't you round them up and begin a trial, dumbass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Warrior102 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more crimes from the criminal state of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you round them up and begin a trial, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Eventually that will be in the cards.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Eventually that will be in the cards._


Dumbass drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli army demolished on Tuesday two Palestinian wells in the occupied West Bank, Palestinian security sources and eyewitnesses said.

The wells were recently dug by Palestinians on the outskirts of An-Nassaryia, a village northeast of Nablus, they said.

Israeli rights group B'Tselem said another two wells were destroyed at the same village last week.

Middle East News Headlines - Yahoo! News


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli army demolished on Tuesday two Palestinian wells in the occupied West Bank, Palestinian security sources and eyewitnesses said.



Why are Pallie terrorists living on Jewish land? 

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

You are going to wear out marc39's videos.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The wells were recently dug by Palestinians on the outskirts of An-Nassaryia, a village northeast of Nablus, they said.



Fakestinians 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

You know Warrior that NO Israeli,Prime Minister over the past 4 years will ever stop off or visit Belgium because they will be arrested as WAR CRIMINALS and sent to the The Hague to stand trial.

So YES we could have a trail,if only they would visit Belgium.....You DUMBASSHOLEI'm theliq and I kick your sorry ASS because I can and will,thats why you fear me,take off the shades so I can look you in the eye.

Tinmore is too nice to "F" about with you because like the rest of the Curs from CURDISTAN,you have NO BACKBONE when it comes down to it moreover your a foulmouth,which goes with the territory.

Bring it on Warriorless......SOON FORWARD


Warrior102 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more crimes from the criminal state of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you round them up and begin a trial, dumbass.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wells were recently dug by Palestinians on the outskirts of An-Nassaryia, a village northeast of Nablus, they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spud

Breaking News! Both sides target civilians, but somehow people want to give the moral high ground to only the side they support. Israel is gonna keep existing, whether people want it to or not, the Israelis have proven to be exceptionally good at defending themselves. The Palestinians will keep hanging around too. If I were Israel, I'd give the West Bank to the Palestinians, give Gaza back to the Egyptians (after all, the Palestinian supporters want land returned to the right owners, yeah?) and then ignore both.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries._


Fishing rockets doesn't pay, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Just more crimes from the criminal state of Israel._


Just more bullshit from islamic agitprop, of course.


----------



## JStone

Spud said:


> Breaking News! Both sides target civilians



You're half-correct, genius.

Historian Paul Johnson...


> The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator &#8212; hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.
> 
> By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis &#8212; "sons and daughters of Satan" &#8212; whom he takes with him.



Sahih Bukhari [sacred Islamic scripture] 


> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> The Prophet said,...I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wells were recently dug by Palestinians on the outskirts of An-Nassaryia, a village northeast of Nablus, they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Fakestinians 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Are all Palestinians Arabs?

What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?

What about the Palestinian Jews? Are they Arabs?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Jews? Are they Arabs?
Click to expand...


Palestinians by definition are Arabs, having originated from Arabia and Arabic their primary language.  Jews do not refer to themselves as Palestinians--They are Jews and Israelis.

I've instructed you on this matter several times.  Are you retarded or just stupid?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Jews? Are they Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians by definition are Arabs, having originated from Arabia and Arabic their primary language.  Jews do not refer to themselves as Palestinians--They are Jews and Israelis.
> 
> I've instructed you on this matter several times.  Are you retarded or just stupid?
Click to expand...


You had previously posted a different definition.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Jews? Are they Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians by definition are Arabs, having originated from Arabia and Arabic their primary language.  Jews do not refer to themselves as Palestinians--They are Jews and Israelis.
> 
> I've instructed you on this matter several times.  Are you retarded or just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had previously posted a different definition.
Click to expand...


You previously had zero reputational points.  Still do


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
Click to expand...


99% of Rabs are Muzzies, stupid little boy.  I've instructed you on this, as well, previously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of Rabs are Muzzies, stupid little boy.  I've instructed you on this, as well, previously.
Click to expand...


Yes you have. You constantly talk but never prove.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of Rabs are Muzzies, stupid little boy.  I've instructed you on this, as well, previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. You constantly talk but never prove.
Click to expand...


You never have even one reputational point even after 2 years of mindless drivel


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of Rabs are Muzzies, stupid little boy.  I've instructed you on this, as well, previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. You constantly talk but never prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never have even one reputational point even after 2 years of mindless drivel
Click to expand...


WOW! Now there is some proof.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. You constantly talk but never prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never have even one reputational point even after 2 years of mindless drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW! Now there is some proof.
Click to expand...


You have zero credibility after 2 years of incessantly posting drivel.  You're a failure even in an internet chat room.  

Sucks being Tinhead.


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _You know Warrior that NO Israeli,Prime Minister over the past 4 years will ever stop off or visit Belgium because they will be arrested as WAR CRIMINALS and sent to the The Hague to stand trial._


The belgies wised up since and amended their idiotic grandstanding, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Palestinians Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Christians? Are they Arabs?
> 
> What about the Palestinian Jews? Are they Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians by definition are Arabs, having originated from Arabia and Arabic their primary language.  Jews do not refer to themselves as Palestinians--They are Jews and Israelis.
> 
> I've instructed you on this matter several times.  Are you retarded or just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had previously posted a different definition.
Click to expand...




> Israel attacks civilians 	09-14-2011 01:44 AM	JStone 	misrepresenting me



A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4007964-post1250.html


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians by definition are Arabs, having originated from Arabia and Arabic their primary language.  Jews do not refer to themselves as Palestinians--They are Jews and Israelis.
> 
> I've instructed you on this matter several times.  Are you retarded or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had previously posted a different definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians 	09-14-2011 01:44 AM	JStone 	misrepresenting me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4007964-post1250.html
Click to expand...


Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history, Columbia University, professor of Middle East history and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Advisor to several "Palestinian" groups...


> There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.



Middle East Historian and Scholar Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had previously posted a different definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4007964-post1250.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history, Columbia University, professor of Middle East history and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Advisor to several "Palestinian" groups...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Middle East Historian and Scholar Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Of course none of that negates the right of the native population to create their own independent state free of foreign intervention.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4007964-post1250.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history, Columbia University, professor of Middle East history and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Advisor to several "Palestinian" groups...
> 
> 
> Middle East Historian and Scholar Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course none of that negates the right of the native population to create their own independent state free of foreign intervention.
Click to expand...


Jews are the native population of Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record.

Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

In 1900 the Jews were only a few percent of the people in Palestine. And you are saying that none of the others have any history or rights to their homeland.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> In 1900 the Jews were only a few percent of the people in Palestine. And you are saying that none of the others have any history or rights to their homeland.



Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years.  Arabia is the homeland of the Pallies, who are just Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900 the Jews were only a few percent of the people in Palestine. And you are saying that none of the others have any history or rights to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years.  Arabia is the homeland of the Pallies, who are just Arabs.
Click to expand...


There were always other people there besides the Jews. And the Jews were not always a major group. What do you think gives them exclusive rights over all the others?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1900 the Jews were only a few percent of the people in Palestine. And you are saying that none of the others have any history or rights to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years.  Arabia is the homeland of the Pallies, who are just Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were always other people there besides the Jews.
Click to expand...


The Jewish nation established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago.  No other people established nations in Israel.

Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy


> King David's reign represents a glorious achievement.  Seizing the opportunity occasioned by the weakness  of Assyria and Egypt, a strong and brilliant personality, joined the houses of Israel and Judah, made Jerusalem the capital of both and used this unfication as the basis of his dominion.  With this favorable international situation, David created for a time one of the most important powers in the ancient Near East.
> 
> Under Kings David and Solomon, Israel was transformed from a small territory into a larger united kingdom  with vassal states subject to it.  As the monarchy assumed an international role, other powers to the ancient Near East, such as Phoenicia and Egypt, were required to give due regard to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years.  Arabia is the homeland of the Pallies, who are just Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were always other people there besides the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago.  No other people established nations in Israel.
> 
> Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy
> 
> 
> 
> King David's reign represents a glorious achievement.  Seizing the opportunity occasioned by the weakness  of Assyria and Egypt, a strong and brilliant personality, joined the houses of Israel and Judah, made Jerusalem the capital of both and used this unfication as the basis of his dominion.  With this favorable international situation, David created for a time one of the most important powers in the ancient Near East.
> 
> Under Kings David and Solomon, Israel was transformed from a small territory into a larger united kingdom  with vassal states subject to it.  As the monarchy assumed an international role, other powers to the ancient Near East, such as Phoenicia and Egypt, were required to give due regard to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean squat. There were always other people there with the same rights as anyone else.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were always other people there besides the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago.  No other people established nations in Israel.
> 
> Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy
> 
> 
> 
> King David's reign represents a glorious achievement.  Seizing the opportunity occasioned by the weakness  of Assyria and Egypt, a strong and brilliant personality, joined the houses of Israel and Judah, made Jerusalem the capital of both and used this unfication as the basis of his dominion.  With this favorable international situation, David created for a time one of the most important powers in the ancient Near East.
> 
> Under Kings David and Solomon, Israel was transformed from a small territory into a larger united kingdom  with vassal states subject to it.  As the monarchy assumed an international role, other powers to the ancient Near East, such as Phoenicia and Egypt, were required to give due regard to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means Jews have prior possession of Israel and own Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were always other people there with the same rights as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No other people, except Jews, established a nation in Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago.  No other people established nations in Israel.
> 
> Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means Jews have prior possession of Israel and own Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were always other people there with the same rights as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No other people, except Jews, established a nation in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But where is Israel? It has no land and has no borders.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means Jews have prior possession of Israel and own Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> No other people, except Jews, established a nation in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where is Israel? It has no land and has no borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same Israel today as 3000 years ago, dink.  Same Mediterranean to the west.  Same Jordan River to the East.  Same Lebanon to the north.  Same Negev to the south.
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state and the only state in the world endorsed by both the League of Nations and the UN.  America has endorsements from neither.
> 
> Deal with it and move on with your failed life.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> But where is Israel? It has no land and has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Israel today as 3000 years ago, dink.  Same Mediterranean to the west.  Same Jordan River to the East.  Same Lebanon to the north.  Same Negev to the south.
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state and the only state in the world endorsed by both the League of Nations and the UN.  America has endorsements from neither.
> 
> Deal with it and move on with your failed life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, but those have been Palestine's borders since 1922 and they have not changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same Israel today as 3000 years ago, dink.  Same Mediterranean to the west.  Same Jordan River to the East.  Same Lebanon to the north.  Same Negev to the south.
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state and the only state in the world endorsed by both the League of Nations and the UN.  America has endorsements from neither.
> 
> Deal with it and move on with your failed life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but those have been Palestine's borders since 1922 and they have not changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine.  There is no Palestine in the Bible.  Israel, 2000 times in the Bible.
> 
> Israel's borders are the same in 1000 BCE as in 1922 CE.  The League of Nations' borders for the Jewish National Home are from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan to the Med. Sea.
> 
> I've instructed you on this before.  Are you mentally impaired or just stupid?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but those have been Palestine's borders since 1922 and they have not changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine.  There is no Palestine in the Bible.  Israel, 2000 times in the Bible.
> 
> Israel's borders are the same in 1000 BCE as in 1922 CE.  The League of Nations' borders for the Jewish National Home are from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan to the Med. Sea.
> 
> I've instructed you on this before.  Are you mentally impaired or just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no USA in the Bible either but here we are.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Palestine.  There is no Palestine in the Bible.  Israel, 2000 times in the Bible.
> 
> Israel's borders are the same in 1000 BCE as in 1922 CE.  The League of Nations' borders for the Jewish National Home are from the Galilee to the Negev, from the Jordan to the Med. Sea.
> 
> I've instructed you on this before.  Are you mentally impaired or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no USA in the Bible either but here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The USA did not exist 3000 years ago, dink.  Israel did. Palestine, not so much, which is why it is not in the Bible
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no USA in the Bible either but here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USA did not exist 3000 years ago, dink.  Israel did. Palestine, not so much, which is why it is not in the Bible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past tense. The new Israel is a fake.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Past tense. The new Israel is a fake.



You have zero reputational points past and present even after 2 years

Barack Obama...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense. The new Israel is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero reputational points past and present even after 2 years
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I wonder who told Obama to say that.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense. The new Israel is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero reputational points past and present even after 2 years
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder who told Obama to say that.
Click to expand...


No wonder Tinhead has zero reputational points even after 2 years of mindlessness.

President Harry Truman, 1949...


> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero reputational points past and present even after 2 years
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who told Obama to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder Tinhead has zero reputational points even after 2 years of mindlessness.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.



How many Palestinian natives were allowed to vote in this fake election?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who told Obama to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Tinhead has zero reputational points even after 2 years of mindlessness.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Palestinian natives were allowed to vote in this fake election?
Click to expand...


Pallies are not natives of Israel.  Pallies are from Arabia.

Jews are natives of Israel.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Pallies are not natives of Israel. Pallies are from Arabia.



You have never posted proof that all Palestinians are Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Pallies are not natives of Israel. Pallies are from Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have never posted proof that all Palestinians are Arabs.
Click to expand...


You lose, as usual, tinhead. 

Palestinian National Charter


> We, the Palestinian Arab people, who waged fierce and continuous battles to safeguard its homeland, to defend its dignity and honor, and who offered all through the years continuous caravans of immortal martyrs, and who wrote the noblest pages of sacrifice, offering and giving.Permanent Observer Mission of Palestine to the United Nations - Palestine National Charter of 1964


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then._


And we thought that muhammad had never been in Jerusalem, but muslims vouch (and are ready to slit throats) he took off on a camel helicopter to the skies from there. How come?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _OK, but those have been Palestine's borders since 1922 and they have not changed._


So, who was that sheikh, imam, sultan, shakh, emir, president, prime-minister of that "palestine"?


----------



## JStone

> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then



You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.
Click to expand...


If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?

The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
Click to expand...


So, you have no verification Jesus spoke with any Canaanite, after all.

Fail, again, dink


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you have no verification Jesus spoke with any Canaanite, after all.
> 
> Fail, again, dink
Click to expand...


It was in the Bible.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> Jesus talked to a Canaanite woman. I thought they were supposed to be extinct by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
Click to expand...


You know any Canaanites, dink? No, I didn't think so given the Canaanites became extinct about 3000 years ago.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have no verification Jesus spoke with any Canaanite, after all.
> 
> Fail, again, dink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in the Bible.
Click to expand...


The Bible is not intended as an historical document, dink


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have verification for that, Tinhead? No, I didn't think so. No wonder you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know any Canaanites, dink? No, I didn't think so given the Canaanites became extinct about 3000 years ago.
Click to expand...


Matthew 15:22

Do I have to do all your research for you?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were Canaanites there then, what makes you think there are none now?
> 
> The US is considered a "western" nation but we have Africans, middle easterners, Latin Americans, Asians, etc. None of these are westerners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know any Canaanites, dink? No, I didn't think so given the Canaanites became extinct about 3000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matthew 15:22
> 
> Do I have to do all your research for you?
Click to expand...


Pay attention, dink: The Bible was not intended as a historical document and the Canaanites became extinct 3000 years ago based on the archaeological record.

And, BTW, there is no archaeological record of an Arab civilization having existed prior to Islam in the 7th century, 600 years after Jesus's death

No reputational points for you


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know any Canaanites, dink? No, I didn't think so given the Canaanites became extinct about 3000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 15:22
> 
> Do I have to do all your research for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dink: The Bible was not intended as a historical document and the Canaanites became extinct 3000 years ago.
> 
> And, BTW, there is no archaeological record of an Arab civilization having existed prior to Islam in the 7th century, 600 years after Jesus's death
> 
> No reputational points for you
Click to expand...


So, the Bible you thump to show that Jews own Palestine becomes irrelevant when it goes against your propaganda.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 15:22
> 
> Do I have to do all your research for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dink: The Bible was not intended as a historical document and the Canaanites became extinct 3000 years ago.
> 
> And, BTW, there is no archaeological record of an Arab civilization having existed prior to Islam in the 7th century, 600 years after Jesus's death
> 
> No reputational points for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Bible you thump to show that Jews own Palestine becomes irrelevant when it goes against your propaganda.
Click to expand...


Extra-biblical evidence verifies an ancient Jewish civilization inhabiting and ruling in Israel, dink.

You're way out of your depth, stupid little boy.  Go to mommy

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HotDogg

Why does it matter who was there first?


----------



## destroythedome

HotDogg said:


> Why does it matter who was there first?



it dosent matter at all the israelis are there now and if the whiny little palestinions dont like it. They should do what anyother so called opressed people would do organize an army and fight the so called opressors(not their civilian population). However this will never happen because the palestinions dont have the balls. They know if they fight like men they will die so they fight like cowards. No balls andno honor= no land and no freedom.


----------



## jillian

HotDogg said:


> Why does it matter who was there first?



it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed. 

other than that... they started a war... israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

destroythedome said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it dosent matter at all the israelis are there now and if the whiny little palestinions dont like it. They should do what anyother so called opressed people would do organize an army and fight the so called opressors(not their civilian population). However this will never happen because the palestinions dont have the balls. They know if they fight like men they will die so they fight like cowards. No balls andno honor= no land and no freedom.
Click to expand...


They are not allowed to have an army. They have no military. All Palestinians are civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war... israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.
Click to expand...




> ... they started a war... israel won...



One of Israel's biggest lies.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> destroythedome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it dosent matter at all the israelis are there now and if the whiny little palestinions dont like it. They should do what anyother so called opressed people would do organize an army and fight the so called opressors(not their civilian population). However this will never happen because the palestinions dont have the balls. They know if they fight like men they will die so they fight like cowards. No balls andno honor= no land and no freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not allowed to have an army. They have no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
Click to expand...


Fakestinians. 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war... israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... they started a war... israel won...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of Israel's biggest lies.
Click to expand...


You lie, Pinocchio.  That's why you have zero reputational points after 2 years. 

*US Department of State, Office of the Historian: The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 *


> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 broke out when five Arab nations invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the independence of the state of Israel on May 14, 1948.
> 
> Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces.
> 
> The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command.
> 
> http://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/ArabIsraeliWar


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war... israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Israel's biggest lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, Pinocchio.  That's why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> *US Department of State, Office of the Historian: The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 *
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 broke out when five Arab nations invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the independence of the state of Israel on May 14, 1948.
> 
> Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces.
> 
> The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command.
> 
> http://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/ArabIsraeliWar
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When did the Palestinians surrender and what were the terms?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of Israel's biggest lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Pinocchio.  That's why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> *US Department of State, Office of the Historian: The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 *
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 broke out when five Arab nations invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the independence of the state of Israel on May 14, 1948.
> 
> Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces.
> 
> The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command.
> 
> http://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/ArabIsraeliWar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did the Palestinians surrender and what were the terms?
Click to expand...


You lost, as usual, Pinocchio. 

No reputational points for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destroythedome said:
> 
> 
> 
> it dosent matter at all the israelis are there now and if the whiny little palestinions dont like it. They should do what anyother so called opressed people would do organize an army and fight the so called opressors(not their civilian population). However this will never happen because the palestinions dont have the balls. They know if they fight like men they will die so they fight like cowards. No balls andno honor= no land and no freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not allowed to have an army. They have no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fakestinians.
> 
> Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eneQVOqfDj0]Palestinian Women Clash With Israeli Soldiers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Fakestinians 

Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Pinocchio.  That's why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> *US Department of State, Office of the Historian: The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did the Palestinians surrender and what were the terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost, as usual, Pinocchio.
> 
> No reputational points for you.
Click to expand...


IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing.

You need a new dodge. This one is getting old.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the Palestinians surrender and what were the terms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost, as usual, Pinocchio.
> 
> No reputational points for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing.
> 
> You need a new dodge. This one is getting old.
Click to expand...


Palestinians were Arabs, dildo.  They all lost the '48 war because they're incompetent camel riders


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Fakestinians
> 
> Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R89c492SrUQ]Famous Palestinian People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R89c492SrUQ]Famous Palestinian People - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

You are wasting your time Tinmore on this recalcitrant Moron Stonedtheliq





P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakestinians
> 
> Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R89c492SrUQ]Famous Palestinian People - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> You are wasting your time Tinmore on this recalcitrant Moron



 

Cambridge University Press
In Ottoman times [lasting 400 years], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your time Tinmore on this recalcitrant Moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge University Press
> In Ottoman times [lasting 400 years], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
Click to expand...


The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922. They have not changed and none of Palestine's neighbors dispute their borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your time Tinmore on this recalcitrant Moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge University Press
> In Ottoman times [lasting 400 years], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922. They have not changed and none of Palestine's neighbors dispute their borders.
Click to expand...


!922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead 

Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.

OWNED


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge University Press
> In Ottoman times [lasting 400 years], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922. They have not changed and none of Palestine's neighbors dispute their borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead
> 
> Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.
> 
> OWNED
Click to expand...


So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922. They have not changed and none of Palestine's neighbors dispute their borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead
> 
> Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.
> 
> OWNED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


There was no League of Nations 3000 years ago when Israel was created by the Jews, dink.

Do you have any evidence of Palestinians existing in Israel 3000 years ago? No, I didn't think so.

No reputational points for you.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations defined Palestine's borders in 1922. They have not changed and none of Palestine's neighbors dispute their borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead
> 
> Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.
> 
> OWNED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


Arabs popped out of nowhere to suck off Jewish prosperity, dink.

Winston Churchill, Secretary of Palestine, to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates,  May 1939...


> "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> !922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead
> 
> Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.
> 
> OWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no League of Nations 3000 years ago when Israel was created by the Jews, dink.
> 
> Do you have any evidence of Palestinians existing in Israel 3000 years ago? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you.
Click to expand...


Who are all those Palestinian Christians who have been there for a couple thousand years?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no League of Nations 3000 years ago when Israel was created by the Jews, dink.
> 
> Do you have any evidence of Palestinians existing in Israel 3000 years ago? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are all those Palestinian Christians who have been there for a couple thousand years?
Click to expand...


Er, there were no Palestinians in Israel a couple thousand year ago. So-called Palestinians were invented in the 20th century 

Rashid Khalidi, Professor of history, Columbia University, professor of Middle East history and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Advisor to  Arab groups...


> There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.



No reputational points for you, Tinhead


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> !922 not exactly ancient history for "Palestine" Tinhead
> 
> Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, over 3000 years ago.
> 
> OWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs popped out of nowhere to suck off Jewish prosperity, dink.
> 
> Winston Churchill, Secretary of Palestine, to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates,  May 1939...
> 
> 
> 
> "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The "Arab" population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% in 1947. Where is that "Arabs have crowded into the country" that this ass is talking about?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that when the League of Nations defined the new state of Palestine a half million people popped up out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs popped out of nowhere to suck off Jewish prosperity, dink.
> 
> Winston Churchill, Secretary of Palestine, to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates,  May 1939...
> 
> 
> 
> "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Arab" population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% in 1947. Where is that "Arabs have crowded into the country" that this ass is talking about?
Click to expand...


Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs popped out of nowhere to suck off Jewish prosperity, dink.
> 
> Winston Churchill, Secretary of Palestine, to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates,  May 1939...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Arab" population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% in 1947. Where is that "Arabs have crowded into the country" that this ass is talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear
Click to expand...


Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Arab" population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% in 1947. Where is that "Arabs have crowded into the country" that this ass is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
Click to expand...


You post in chat room in your underwear watching gay porn all day.

Churchill was awarded a Nobel Prize for historical literature The Nobel Prize in Literature 1953

And, Churchill is one of the most widely admired figures of the 20th century
Gallup's List of Most Widely Admired People of the 20th Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Arab" population declined from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% in 1947. Where is that "Arabs have crowded into the country" that this ass is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
Click to expand...


The natives of Israel are the Jews dating back 3000 years where Jews have lived and ruled to today.  

You = Owned. 

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post in chat room in your underwear watching gay porn all day.
> 
> Churchill was awarded a Nobel Prize for historical literature The Nobel Prize in Literature 1953
> 
> And, Churchill is one of the most widely admired figures of the 20th century
> Gallup's List of Most Widely Admired People of the 20th Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post in chat room in your underwear watching gay porn all day.
> 
> Churchill was awarded a Nobel Prize for historical literature The Nobel Prize in Literature 1953
> 
> And, Churchill is one of the most widely admired figures of the 20th century
> Gallup's List of Most Widely Admired People of the 20th Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So!
Click to expand...


So you can't even buy a reputational point in a chat room after 2 years, making you the ultimate loser


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill, as Secretary of Palestine, was actually there, dink.  You just post in chat rooms in your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews dating back 3000 years where Jews have lived and ruled to today.
> 
> You = Owned.
> 
> PBS Nova...
> 
> 
> 
> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube
Click to expand...




> The natives of Israel are the Jews



About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?

BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill was a colonialist asshole who always pushed the natives aside and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews dating back 3000 years where Jews have lived and ruled to today.
> 
> You = Owned.
> 
> PBS Nova...
> 
> 1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
Click to expand...


Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.

First rule of property law: &#8220;First in time, first in right&#8221; 

You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.

No reputational points for you, loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews dating back 3000 years where Jews have lived and ruled to today.
> 
> You = Owned.
> 
> PBS Nova...
> 
> 1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: &#8220;First in time, first in right&#8221;
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
Click to expand...


So if the native Jews do not want a Jewish state and the foreign Jews do, who has the superior rights?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if the native Jews do not want a Jewish state and the foreign Jews do, who has the superior rights?
Click to expand...


Jews have a state in Israel, loser.  Now, walk away with your zero reputational points.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if the native Jews do not want a Jewish state and the foreign Jews do, who has the superior rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have a state in Israel, loser.  Now, walk away with your zero reputational points.
Click to expand...


You never answer a question. Did you learn that in university?


----------



## destroythedome

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have a state in Israel, loser.  Now, walk away with your zero reputational points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never answer a question. Did you learn that in university?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> queshtion answered moron.as usual you cant handle he truth.must be a genetic palestine thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: &#8220;First in time, first in right&#8221;
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if the native Jews do not want a Jewish state and the foreign Jews do, who has the superior rights?
Click to expand...


Er, Jews ultimately originate from Israel, the birthplace of Judaism, dimwit.  

No wonder you have zero reputational points.


----------



## P F Tinmore

destroythedome said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answer a question. Did you learn that in university?
> 
> 
> 
> queshtion answered moron.as usual you cant handle he truth.must be a genetic palestine thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was that answer again?
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

WANK ON.... H.I.M.THELIQ





JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if the native Jews do not want a Jewish state and the foreign Jews do, who has the superior rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have a state in Israel, loser.  Now, walk away with your zero reputational points.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

WANK ON   H.I.M.THELIQ





destroythedome said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answer a question. Did you learn that in university?
> 
> 
> 
> queshtion answered moron.as usual you cant handle he truth.must be a genetic palestine thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> WANK ON :ap2::ll::cp::lo::ap2:  H.I.M.THELIQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destroythedome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> queshtion answered moron.as usual you cant handle he truth.must be a genetic palestine thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no findings of an ancient Palestinian civilization?  Keep digging, stupid motherfucker
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

KEEP WANKING something may come to mindH.I.M.THELIQ





JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> WANK ON :ap2::ll::cp::lo::ap2:  H.I.M.THELIQ
> Still no findings of an ancient Palestinian civilization?  Keep digging, stupid motherfucker
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> KEEP WANKING something may come to mindH.I.M.THELIQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> WANK ON :ap2::ll::cp::lo::ap2:  H.I.M.THELIQ
> 
> Still no findings of an ancient Palestinian civilization?  Keep digging, stupid motherfucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no ancient Palestinian civilization?  Dig, dig, dig, stupid motherfucker
> 
> Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel
> 
> 
> 
> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.
> 
> Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews dating back 3000 years where Jews have lived and ruled to today.
> 
> You = Owned.
> 
> PBS Nova...
> 
> 1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of Israel are the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of the natives were Jews. Who were the rest of the natives?
> 
> BTW, the native Jews were opposed to a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: &#8220;First in time, first in right&#8221;
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Those churches were built by the Romans and Palestine did not exist until after WW I


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those churches were built by the Romans and Palestine did not exist until after WW I
Click to expand...


And those churches sat empty until then?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches of Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those churches were built by the Romans and Palestine did not exist until after WW I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those churches sat empty until then?
Click to expand...


And you didn't knw the Romans built those churches until I told you, moron 

Jews established sovereignty over Israel at least 1200 years before Jesus was even born, rendering the matter moot.

Always remember the first rule of property law: First in time, first in right.

I beat the shit out of you today--go to sleep


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing._


Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _You need a new dodge. This one is getting old._


Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.


----------



## theliq

After 1948, 80 Palestinain towns and villages were CLEARED by the Israeli Military....Cleared to most people means ETHNIC CLEANSING...exactly the same as the NAZIS did to the JEWS in Europe,.

Israel has NO moral ground to stand on.............quite the OPPOSITEStill WANKING I SEE DOC,you'll go blind





docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing._
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You need a new dodge. This one is getting old._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> After 1948, 80 Palestinain towns and villages were CLEARED by the Israeli Military....Cleared to most people means ETHNIC CLEANSING...exactly the same as the NAZIS did to the JEWS in Europe,.
> 
> Israel has NO moral ground to stand on.............quite the OPPOSITEStill WANKING I SEE DOC,you'll go blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing._
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You need a new dodge. This one is getting old._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The Palestinians do hold the legal and moral high ground.


----------



## theliq

The Jews never had sovereignty in 1947 or before for a thousand years and they were not First in time,by your analogy all of the USA is then own by Native Americans..WHAT BULLSHIT YOU SPEW.

I have already humiliated YOU on another comment section Boy, Bow Curdistanite,Bow-Wow NOW


JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record, dink.
> 
> First rule of property law: &#8220;First in time, first in right&#8221;
> 
> You have an archaeological record verifying a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.
> 
> No reputational points for you, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those churches were built by the Romans and Palestine did not exist until after WW I
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _After 1948, 80 Palestinain towns and villages were CLEARED by the Israeli Military....Cleared to most people means ETHNIC CLEANSING...exactly the same as the NAZIS did to the JEWS in Europe,.Israel has NO moral ground to stand on.............quite the OPPOSITEStill WANKING I SEE DOC,you'll go blind_


All this is peachly melodramatic, like a bollywood movie, indeed, but palistanians, who didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967, can't claim anything, not "80 towns", not "400 towns", of course. All their occupation is occupational, of course. Tossing that palistanian occupation business aside, we have an unfinished palistanian humanitarian transfer business to discuss, bth.. It's important, compared to their arabian nights.


docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _IOW, the Palestinians never surrendered to Israel. Israel has won nothing._
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You need a new dodge. This one is getting old._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## theliq

KEEP IT UP DOC....Oooops I MEAN WANK ON........call me SIR LIQ from now on as you are now my SERF ..............No Bollywood Movie just Ethnic (Nazi Style) Cleansing....NOW BOW CURDISTANITE BOW 


docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> _After 1948, 80 Palestinain towns and villages were CLEARED by the Israeli Military....Cleared to most people means ETHNIC CLEANSING...exactly the same as the NAZIS did to the JEWS in Europe,.Israel has NO moral ground to stand on.............quite the OPPOSITEStill WANKING I SEE DOC,you'll go blind_
> 
> 
> 
> All this is peachly melodramatic, like a bollywood movie, indeed, but palistanians, who didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967, can't claim anything, not "80 towns", not "400 towns", of course. All their occupation is occupational, of course. Tossing that palistanian occupation business aside, we have an unfinished palistanian humanitarian transfer business to discuss, bth.. It's important, compared to their arabian nights.
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You need a new dodge. This one is getting old._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians do hold the legal and moral high ground._


In the realm of arabian nights and parallel universe, of course, and they're space cadets too.


----------



## theliq

WANK ON DOC,WANK ON AND ON


docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians do hold the legal and moral high ground._
> 
> 
> 
> In the realm of arabian nights and parallel universe, of course, and they're space cadets too.
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _KEEP IT UP DOC....Oooops I MEAN WANK ON........call me SIR LIQ from now on as you are now my SERF ..............No Bollywood Movie just Ethnic (Nazi Style) Cleansing....NOW BOW CURDISTANITE BOW_


Whatever that LSD drivel may mean, it sure is hilarious!


docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> _After 1948, 80 Palestinain towns and villages were CLEARED by the Israeli Military....Cleared to most people means ETHNIC CLEANSING...exactly the same as the NAZIS did to the JEWS in Europe,.Israel has NO moral ground to stand on.............quite the OPPOSITEStill WANKING I SEE DOC,you'll go blind_
> 
> 
> 
> All this is peachly melodramatic, like a bollywood movie, indeed, but palistanians, who didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967, can't claim anything, not "80 towns", not "400 towns", of course. All their occupation is occupational, of course. Tossing that palistanian occupation business aside, we have an unfinished palistanian humanitarian transfer business to discuss, bth.. It's important, compared to their arabian nights.
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Palistanians didn't even exist that time, having been blown out of the anus of arab agitprop and lies in about 1967! All their occupation is occupational, of course.Of course, palistanians need one and a new occupation too, but their established corporate occupation isn't receptive to diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Xchel

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



It seems they were in violation of the fishing zone...though you really need a source that is more reliable to confirm this actually happened and these were actual fishermen and not people that had other intentions.


----------



## theliq

WANK ON AND ON DOC


Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they were in violation of the fishing zone...though you really need a source that is more reliable to confirm this actually happened and these were actual fishermen and not people that had other intentions.
Click to expand...


----------



## HotDogg

jillian said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war...* israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.*
Click to expand...


Ok, I can agree with you, cuz JStone kept talking about how the jews were there 3000 years ago... And that's not relevant in my book either.
Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon.
But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately.


----------



## theliq

Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"

They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I can understand completely,as if they hadn't all Jewish people would in Europe been exterminated by hitler and his cohorts and although they try to deny it now,most of the German population,Croatians,the Catholic Church(SOME) and many others)

The Zionist always wanted their ancestral homeland of Israel,the trouble was that the majority of the area was populated by Palestinian Arabs who incidentally had been living with their Jewish neighbours for generations,peacefully I might add.

The Zionist were and still are a terrorist organization........the Gorilla War they instituted circa 1942 onwards was a deliberate attempt to overthrow the British and their Mandate for the Area,Both the Palestinians and the Jews were promised the land,the Jews were determined to get it and in the end succeeded,but their tactics were brutal,you can't expect the Palestinians to just roll over and they didn't. After 1948 and Independence the Israelis systematially cleansed over 80 villages and towns,drove many Pal., into the Lebanon,Syria and Jordan......and slaughtered a great number of Palestinian men,women and children,yes there were atrosities on both side but the treatment by the Jews was far worse.

The problem in Israel over the past 30 years or so is the attempt by the Ultra Right in Israel to change the Dynamics from a secular society to a religious one,which you would know full well has divided Israeli society and created a schisim...at times Israel is not a happy place.........The secular Jews has seen a lot of change they totally dislike,masses of Russian Jews and Aggressive American Jews who have gone to Israel in the past 20 years or so....each side has totally differring values which has caused much angst on both sides.

The Israeli-Palestinian SORE should be resolved,I hope so but there is much distrust and hatred by certain sections in both communities.

I'm sure if God came down to earth tomorrow there would be a lot of cracked heads on both sides as well as a load of so called religious people worldwide....I'm thinking America here!!!!!!!!!!but anywhere would be a good start.....Maybe Stoned,Doc and Big could take their chances...if they could only take their hand off their ****

theliq





HotDogg said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter who was there first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war...* israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I can agree with you, cuz JStone kept talking about how the jews were there 3000 years ago... And that's not relevant in my book either.
> Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon.
> But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
> I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"
> 
> They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I can understand completely,as if they hadn't all Jewish people would in Europe been exterminated by hitler and his cohorts and although they try to deny it now,most of the German population,Croatians,the Catholic Church(SOME) and many others)
> 
> The Zionist always wanted their ancestral homeland of Israel,the trouble was that the majority of the area was populated by Palestinian Arabs who incidentally had been living with their Jewish neighbours for generations,peacefully I might add.
> 
> The Zionist were and still are a terrorist organization........the Gorilla War they instituted circa 1942 onwards was a deliberate attempt to overthrow the British and their Mandate for the Area,Both the Palestinians and the Jews were promised the land,the Jews were determined to get it and in the end succeeded,but their tactics were brutal,you can't expect the Palestinians to just roll over and they didn't. After 1948 and Independence the Israelis systematially cleansed over 80 villages and towns,drove many Pal., into the Lebanon,Syria and Jordan......and slaughtered a great number of Palestinian men,women and children,yes there were atrosities on both side but the treatment by the Jews was far worse.
> 
> The problem in Israel over the past 30 years or so is the attempt by the Ultra Right in Israel to change the Dynamics from a secular society to a religious one,which you would know full well has divided Israeli society and created a schisim...at times Israel is not a happy place.........The secular Jews has seen a lot of change they totally dislike,masses of Russian Jews and Aggressive American Jews who have gone to Israel in the past 20 years or so....each side has totally differring values which has caused much angst on both sides.
> 
> The Israeli-Palestinian SORE should be resolved,I hope so but there is much distrust and hatred by certain sections in both communities.
> 
> I'm sure if God came down to earth tomorrow there would be a lot of cracked heads on both sides as well as a load of so called religious people worldwide....I'm thinking America here!!!!!!!!!!but anywhere would be a good start.....Maybe Stoned,Doc and Big could take their chances...if they could only take their hand off their ****
> 
> theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it matters to the extent that the pals have tried to lay claim to a 'right of return' to a country that they never possessed.
> 
> other than that... they started a war...* israel won... they didn't get the land. that's life.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I can agree with you, cuz JStone kept talking about how the jews were there 3000 years ago... And that's not relevant in my book either.
> Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon.
> But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
> I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Good post.

Israel's military cleansed about 350,000 Palestinians (about one third were Christians) and destroyed about 400 villages *before* any Arab country entered Palestine.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"
> 
> They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I



You just made that up.  Can you provide archaeological evidence of a Palestinian civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.

Arabs flooded Israel to suck off of Jewish prosperity, where Jews have lived and ruled for 3000 years continuously to this day, verified by the archaeological record.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> "Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store."



Winston Churchill, Secretary of Palestine, to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates,  May 1939...


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.



PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HotDogg

JStone, you should learn how to debate on topic.


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _WANK ON AND ON DOC_


_


Xchel said:





P F Tinmore said:



			Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries. In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
		
Click to expand...

It seems they were in violation of the fishing zone...though you really need a source that is more reliable to confirm this actually happened and these were actual fishermen and not people that had other intentions.
		
Click to expand...

_Hilarious! Who else is "doc" out there? A really hilarious LSD drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

HotDogg said:


> _Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon._


Indeed, arab propaganda blew them out of its anus in a cloud of funny methane in about 1967, so, naturally, they couldn't be there that time, could they?


HotDogg said:


> _But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
> I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately._


Isn't it a good incentive to undertake a humanitarian transfer of palistanians? We care about them, don't we?


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I can understand completely,as if they hadn't all Jewish people would in Europe been exterminated by hitler and his cohorts and although they try to deny it now,most of the German population,Croatians,the Catholic Church(SOME) and many others) The Zionist always wanted their ancestral homeland of Israel,the trouble was that the majority of the area was populated by Palestinian Arabs who incidentally had been living with their Jewish neighbours for generations,peacefully I might add. The Zionist were and still are a terrorist organization........the Gorilla War they instituted circa 1942 onwards was a deliberate attempt to overthrow the British and their Mandate for the Area,Both the Palestinians and the Jews were promised the land,the Jews were determined to get it and in the end succeeded,but their tactics were brutal,you can't expect the Palestinians to just roll over and they didn't. After 1948 and Independence the Israelis systematially cleansed over 80 villages and towns,drove many Pal., into the Lebanon,Syria and Jordan......and slaughtered a great number of Palestinian men,women and children,yes there were atrosities on both side but the treatment by the Jews was far worse. The problem in Israel over the past 30 years or so is the attempt by the Ultra Right in Israel to change the Dynamics from a secular society to a religious one,which you would know full well has divided Israeli society and created a schisim...at times Israel is not a happy place.........The secular Jews has seen a lot of change they totally dislike,masses of Russian Jews and Aggressive American Jews who have gone to Israel in the past 20 years or so....each side has totally differring values which has caused much angst on both sides. The Israeli-Palestinian SORE should be resolved,I hope so but there is much distrust and hatred by certain sections in both communities. I'm sure if God came down to earth tomorrow there would be a lot of cracked heads on both sides as well as a load of so called religious people worldwide....I'm thinking America here!!!!!!!!!!but anywhere would be a good start.....Maybe Stoned,Doc and Big could take their chances...if they could only take their hand off their ****_


Who made that up?


----------



## HotDogg

docmauser1 said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon._
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, arab propaganda blew them out of its anus in a cloud of funny methane in about 1967, so, naturally, they couldn't be there that time, could they?
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> _But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
> I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a good incentive to undertake a humanitarian transfer of palistanians? We care about them, don't we?
Click to expand...


The pals will get their virgins, they're all willing to die to destroy israel.

But you don't care about them, that's for sure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I can understand completely,as if they hadn't all Jewish people would in Europe been exterminated by hitler and his cohorts and although they try to deny it now,most of the German population,Croatians,the Catholic Church(SOME) and many others) The Zionist always wanted their ancestral homeland of Israel,the trouble was that the majority of the area was populated by Palestinian Arabs who incidentally had been living with their Jewish neighbours for generations,peacefully I might add. The Zionist were and still are a terrorist organization........the Gorilla War they instituted circa 1942 onwards was a deliberate attempt to overthrow the British and their Mandate for the Area,Both the Palestinians and the Jews were promised the land,the Jews were determined to get it and in the end succeeded,but their tactics were brutal,you can't expect the Palestinians to just roll over and they didn't. After 1948 and Independence the Israelis systematially cleansed over 80 villages and towns,drove many Pal., into the Lebanon,Syria and Jordan......and slaughtered a great number of Palestinian men,women and children,yes there were atrosities on both side but the treatment by the Jews was far worse. The problem in Israel over the past 30 years or so is the attempt by the Ultra Right in Israel to change the Dynamics from a secular society to a religious one,which you would know full well has divided Israeli society and created a schisim...at times Israel is not a happy place.........The secular Jews has seen a lot of change they totally dislike,masses of Russian Jews and Aggressive American Jews who have gone to Israel in the past 20 years or so....each side has totally differring values which has caused much angst on both sides. The Israeli-Palestinian SORE should be resolved,I hope so but there is much distrust and hatred by certain sections in both communities. I'm sure if God came down to earth tomorrow there would be a lot of cracked heads on both sides as well as a load of so called religious people worldwide....I'm thinking America here!!!!!!!!!!but anywhere would be a good start.....Maybe Stoned,Doc and Big could take their chances...if they could only take their hand off their ****_
> 
> 
> 
> Who made that up?
Click to expand...


Actual recorded history.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Although I wouldn't exactly say that the pals started it, lol. C'mon._
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, arab propaganda blew them out of its anus in a cloud of funny methane in about 1967, so, naturally, they couldn't be there that time, could they?
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> _But sure, when Hitler invaded Poland then everyone else, the only way to dislodge the germans was with force. That's why I say that the israelis have to be afraid of the iranians devellopping nukes. Tiny country against big messy nukes. Not good.
> I don't see this situation in palestine ever being settled peacefully, unfortunately._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a good incentive to undertake a humanitarian transfer of palistanians? We care about them, don't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pals will get their virgins, they're all willing to die to destroy israel.
> 
> But you don't care about them, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


Pallies don't care about themselves.  They boast of killing their own children and wives.  Which isn't surprising since ignorant Arabs used to bury their babies alive


----------



## Xchel

I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.



Don't airports restrict you from going onto an airplane without being checked? 
But, Israel should not restrict suicide bombers?

Maybe, you can adopt a palestinian family and see how much fun that is.  Make sure yu have a good life insurance policy.


----------



## Xchel

JStone said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't airports restrict you from going onto an airplane without being checked?
> But, Israel should not restrict suicide bombers?
> 
> Maybe, you can adopt a palestinian family and see how much fun that is.  Make sure yu have a good life insurance policy.
Click to expand...


Where did you get that from my post?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I can understand completely,as if they hadn't all Jewish people would in Europe been exterminated by hitler and his cohorts and although they try to deny it now,most of the German population,Croatians,the Catholic Church(SOME) and many others) The Zionist always wanted their ancestral homeland of Israel,the trouble was that the majority of the area was populated by Palestinian Arabs who incidentally had been living with their Jewish neighbours for generations,peacefully I might add. The Zionist were and still are a terrorist organization........the Gorilla War they instituted circa 1942 onwards was a deliberate attempt to overthrow the British and their Mandate for the Area,Both the Palestinians and the Jews were promised the land,the Jews were determined to get it and in the end succeeded,but their tactics were brutal,you can't expect the Palestinians to just roll over and they didn't. After 1948 and Independence the Israelis systematially cleansed over 80 villages and towns,drove many Pal., into the Lebanon,Syria and Jordan......and slaughtered a great number of Palestinian men,women and children,yes there were atrosities on both side but the treatment by the Jews was far worse. The problem in Israel over the past 30 years or so is the attempt by the Ultra Right in Israel to change the Dynamics from a secular society to a religious one,which you would know full well has divided Israeli society and created a schisim...at times Israel is not a happy place.........The secular Jews has seen a lot of change they totally dislike,masses of Russian Jews and Aggressive American Jews who have gone to Israel in the past 20 years or so....each side has totally differring values which has caused much angst on both sides. The Israeli-Palestinian SORE should be resolved,I hope so but there is much distrust and hatred by certain sections in both communities. I'm sure if God came down to earth tomorrow there would be a lot of cracked heads on both sides as well as a load of so called religious people worldwide....I'm thinking America here!!!!!!!!!!but anywhere would be a good start.....Maybe Stoned,Doc and Big could take their chances...if they could only take their hand off their ****_
> 
> 
> 
> Who made that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actual recorded history._
Click to expand...

"So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population."
Churchill
That's what we call _actual recorded history_.


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"
> 
> They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I



That is true. The Zionists went to Palestine with the* stated goal* of taking over Palestine. To accomplish this they needed a lot of people so they imported Jews by the boatload from wherever they could find them.

The so called "the Arabs attacked the Jews" was the Palestinians defending themselves from this foreign invasion. The propagandists call this the "civil war" that preceded the 1948 war but it wasn't.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"
> 
> They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. The Zionists went to Palestine with the* stated goal* of taking over Palestine. To accomplish this they needed a lot of people so they imported Jews by the boatload from wherever they could find them.
> 
> The so called "the Arabs attacked the Jews" was the Palestinians defending themselves from this foreign invasion. The propagandists call this the "civil war" that preceded the 1948 war but it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel continuously for 3000 years.  Jews have sovereignty over Israel.  

Arabs, from Arabia, are illegal aliens who invaded in the 20th century.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Winston Churchill, 1921, Secretary of Palestine and Nobel Prize Winner for Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?



PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.





> The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it,...



That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.

Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
Click to expand...


You lie, again, Pinocchio.

US State Department, Office of the Historian...


> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations.
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948


----------



## theliq

MORE DISINFORMATION FROM THE STONED


JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, arab propaganda blew them out of its anus in a cloud of funny methane in about 1967, so, naturally, they couldn't be there that time, could they?Isn't it a good incentive to undertake a humanitarian transfer of palistanians? We care about them, don't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pals will get their virgins, they're all willing to die to destroy israel.
> 
> But you don't care about them, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pallies don't care about themselves.  They boast of killing their own children and wives.  Which isn't surprising since ignorant Arabs used to bury their babies alive
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> MORE DISINFORMATION FROM THE STONED



You were supposed to excavate your mythical ancient Palestinian civilization in Israel.  What do you have for us?

Nothing?  Keep digiging, stupid motherfucker!


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> US State Department, Office of the Historian...
> 
> 
> 
> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution] that would divide Great Britain's former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations.
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> Office of the Historian - Milestones - 1945-1952 - The Arab-Israeli War of 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement



That is true and since it had to be approved by both sides and was not it was never implemented.

It created no states.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> US State Department, Office of the Historian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true and since it had to be approved by both sides and was not it was never implemented.
> 
> It created no states.
Click to expand...


You lie, again, Pinocchio.

President Harry Truman, 1949...


> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release


----------



## Xchel

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
Click to expand...


There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.
Click to expand...


Not quite.  Israel WAS Palestine.  Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate that was Israel

Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries &#8211; Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq &#8211; attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> http://www.drzz.fr/the-war-against-israel-goes-on-by-guy-milliere/


----------



## theliq

"NOBODY HAD HEARD OF THE PALESTINIANS UNTIL THE MID SIXTIES"   now I know you are completely INSANE


JStone said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Israel WAS Palestine.  Palestine was invented by the British after WW I to denote the British Mandate that was Israel
> 
> Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly am not any doc....good lord what a spam job...My nick is Ixchel and happened to wander into this ridiuclous argument.  The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it, which they were wrong for doing that because it has caused them tons of grief...and they aren't really very accepted by either Jordan or Egypt so it isn't just the Israelis that restrict and cause them problems.  That said, they made their own bed now they need to lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis were given statehood as were the Palestinians..the Palestinians rejected it,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.
Click to expand...


Another common fallacy.



> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> Resolution 181 requested the Security Council to take the necessary measures to implement the Partition Plan, but it failed to do so.
> 
> The Legal Entitlementof a Future Palestinian State to Territory | The Beacon



Resolution 181 was never implemented. It never happened.


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> "NOBODY HAD HEARD OF THE PALESTINIANS UNTIL THE MID SIXTIES"



You find any archaeological evidence of a mythical Palestinian civilization?  No?  Keep digging, dumb motherfucker!

Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years.

University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel 


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a common fallacy. The UN passed General Assembly Resolution 181 which was *plan* to divide Palestine into two states. Both sides had to approve this plan. Since the plan required the Palestinians to give half of their country to foreigners, they rejected it.
> 
> Since it was not approved by both sides it was never implemented. It created no states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another common fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 requested the Security Council to take the necessary measures to implement the Partition Plan, but it failed to do so.
> 
> The Legal Entitlementof a Future Palestinian State to Territory | The Beacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. It never happened.
Click to expand...


You lie, again, Pinocchio.

United Nations


> The question of Palestine was brought before the UN General Assembly...An 11-member Special Committee on Palestine was formed at the first special session of the Assembly.  The majority of the committee members that Palestine be partitioned into a Jewish state and an Arab state.
> 
> At a second session, the UN General Assembly on 29 November 1947 adopted Resolution 181 approving...the Plan of Partition.  The Plan included the creation of... the Jewish state no later than 1 October 1948.
> http://www.un.org/depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf


----------



## Shogun

Yea!!!

Jews invented time!!!!


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> Yea!!!
> 
> Jews invented time!!!!



Maybe, you can invent shoes that make you look taller, shortie.


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!!!
> 
> Jews invented time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you can invent shoes that make you look taller, shortie.
Click to expand...




only when you invent something to cure that giant nose problem you have, pal!

oh SNAP!


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!!!
> 
> Jews invented time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you can invent shoes that make you look taller, shortie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only when you invent something to cure that giant nose problem you have, pal!
> 
> oh SNAP!
Click to expand...


Little man, maybe, you can invent a paper bag that doesn't blow off that ugly skank you're fucking on facebook


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian state before the resolution...it was created by the accord.  The land belonged to Jordan and Egypt..not Palestine or Israel...Israel and Palestine were both born out of that accord..not one before the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations
> 
> 
> 
> The question of Palestine was brought before the UN General Assembly...An 11-member Special Committee on Palestine was formed at the first special session of the Assembly.  The majority of the committee members that Palestine be partitioned into a Jewish state and an Arab state.
> 
> At a second session, the UN General Assembly on 29 November 1947 adopted Resolution 181 approving...the Plan of Partition.  The Plan included the creation of... the Jewish state no later than 1 October 1948.
> http://www.un.org/depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Resolution 181 was never implemented by the UN Security Council.



> Resolution 181 requested the Security Council to take the necessary measures to implement the Partition Plan, but it failed to do so.
> 
> By resolution 186 (S-2) (14 May 1948), the General Assembly effectively abandoned the Partition Plan
> 
> The Legal Entitlementof a Future Palestinian State to Territory | The Beacon


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another common fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. It never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented by the UN Security Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 requested the Security Council to take the necessary measures to implement the Partition Plan, but it failed to do so.
> 
> By resolution 186 (S-2) (14 May 1948), the General Assembly effectively abandoned the Partition Plan
> 
> The Legal Entitlementof a Future Palestinian State to Territory | The Beacon
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Er, the US is the dominant member of the UN Security Council.

President Harry Truman, 1949...


> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you can invent shoes that make you look taller, shortie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only when you invent something to cure that giant nose problem you have, pal!
> 
> oh SNAP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little man, maybe, you can invent a paper bag that doesn't blow off that ugly skank you're fucking on facebook
Click to expand...


I would, but I leave the money that i'd pay for the bad on your nightstand each morning after you leave to work.  Maybe it's time to ask a few painful questions about where that extra Chanukah gift money comes from....


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> only when you invent something to cure that giant nose problem you have, pal!
> 
> oh SNAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, maybe, you can invent a paper bag that doesn't blow off that ugly skank you're fucking on facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, but I leave the money that i'd pay for the bad on your nightstand each morning after you leave to work.  Maybe it's time to ask a few painful questions about where that extra Chanukah gift money comes from....
Click to expand...


Little men with needledicks are very angry people


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented by the UN Security Council.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, the US is the dominant member of the UN Security Council.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter. The Security Council never implemented resolution 181.


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, maybe, you can invent a paper bag that doesn't blow off that ugly skank you're fucking on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I leave the money that i'd pay for the bad on your nightstand each morning after you leave to work.  Maybe it's time to ask a few painful questions about where that extra Chanukah gift money comes from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little men with needledicks are very angry people
Click to expand...


I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I leave the money that i'd pay for the bad on your nightstand each morning after you leave to work.  Maybe it's time to ask a few painful questions about where that extra Chanukah gift money comes from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little men with needledicks are very angry people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?
Click to expand...


Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

You're being reported to the FBI, little man


----------



## del

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little men with needledicks are very angry people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
Click to expand...


tissue, poolboi?


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little men with needledicks are very angry people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
Click to expand...





Make sure you tell them to look for the black guy that makes you feel like a tiny, insignificant jew on interweb messageboards!


----------



## Shogun

del said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
Click to expand...


fucking hilarious, isn't it?


----------



## JStone

del said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you can vent from behind the interweb then, eh tiny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
Click to expand...


Poolboys make money.  Those whose job is to  read posts in chat rooms for free, not so much


----------



## del

JStone said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poolboys make money.  Those whose job is to  read posts in chat rooms for free, not so much
Click to expand...


poolbois have to work.

people reading posts for free, not so much.

now backwash that filter, shlomo, i mean, marc


----------



## del

Shogun said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking hilarious, isn't it?
Click to expand...


it was better when he claimed he was a millionaire or some such bullshit, but this is pretty good.

it'd be more fun if he wasn't so obviously stupid, but whatcha gonna do?

maybe later he'll ask us to find palestine on a map. 

that's always good for a chuckle


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small man with needledick posting about sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> You're being reported to the FBI, little man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poolboys make money.  Those whose job is to  read posts in chat rooms for free, not so much
Click to expand...


kinda sucks when I can make jokes about awkward sex talks between you and your progeny and get away with it, eh?


ohhhh.. that's gotta chafe!   QUICK!  CALL THE FBI!!!!


----------



## JStone

del said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poolboys make money.  Those whose job is to  read posts in chat rooms for free, not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poolbois have to work.
> 
> people reading posts for free, not so much.
> 
> now backwash that filter, shlomo, i mean, marc
Click to expand...


Struck a nerve, eh? 

"Mommy, when I grow up, I want to read chat room posts all day for free" "Where did we go wrong?"


----------



## Shogun

del said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue, poolboi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hilarious, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was better when he claimed he was a millionaire or some such bullshit, but this is pretty good.
> 
> it'd be more fun if he wasn't so obviously stupid, but whatcha gonna do?
> 
> maybe later he'll ask us to find palestine on a map.
> 
> that's always good for a chuckle
Click to expand...


my favorite is when I beat him into repeating himself like a broken record.  Something about facebook and my shoe size or something...  I dunno.  Sometimes I come back to USMB just to laugh at this fool; it's like kicking a mime.


----------



## del

Shogun said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hilarious, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was better when he claimed he was a millionaire or some such bullshit, but this is pretty good.
> 
> it'd be more fun if he wasn't so obviously stupid, but whatcha gonna do?
> 
> maybe later he'll ask us to find palestine on a map.
> 
> that's always good for a chuckle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my favorite is when I beat him into repeating himself like a broken record.  Something about facebook and my shoe size or something...  I dunno.  Sometimes I come back to USMB just to laugh at this fool; it's like kicking a mime.
Click to expand...


i'm telling the FBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hilarious, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was better when he claimed he was a millionaire or some such bullshit, but this is pretty good.
> 
> it'd be more fun if he wasn't so obviously stupid, but whatcha gonna do?
> 
> maybe later he'll ask us to find palestine on a map.
> 
> that's always good for a chuckle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my favorite is when I beat him into repeating himself like a broken record.  Something about facebook and my shoe size or something...  I dunno.  Sometimes I come back to USMB just to laugh at this fool; it's like kicking a mime.
Click to expand...


Posting about sex talk with kids, little man?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

That ugly girl on facebook really messed you up, eh?


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was better when he claimed he was a millionaire or some such bullshit, but this is pretty good.
> 
> it'd be more fun if he wasn't so obviously stupid, but whatcha gonna do?
> 
> maybe later he'll ask us to find palestine on a map.
> 
> that's always good for a chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite is when I beat him into repeating himself like a broken record.  Something about facebook and my shoe size or something...  I dunno.  Sometimes I come back to USMB just to laugh at this fool; it's like kicking a mime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting about sex talk with kids, little man?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> That ugly girl on facebook really messed you up, eh?
Click to expand...


Yea, it took a while to get used to those tusk-like buck teeth and ultra-mullet but, I figure, If you've managed to deal with it all these years then I can figure out a way to plow her with more genitle dick than she's felt since your lying to you about how size doesn't matter.


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite is when I beat him into repeating himself like a broken record.  Something about facebook and my shoe size or something...  I dunno.  Sometimes I come back to USMB just to laugh at this fool; it's like kicking a mime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting about sex talk with kids, little man?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html
> 
> That ugly girl on facebook really messed you up, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it took a while to get used to those tusk-like buck teeth and ultra-mullet but, I figure, If you've managed to deal with it all these years then I can figure out a way to plow her with more genitle dick than she's felt since your lying to you about how size doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Tomorrow morning, the NY office of the FBI internet div. will learn about your post regarding sex talk with kids http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers tore down three structures as well as main roads in a Palestinian village in the northern Jordan valley as the Israeli army has declared the area a closed military zone.

Journalists were prevented from taking photos as the force raised the home and two shacks of a local there in Aqaba village near Tubas on Thursday morning. Excavated also were the western road to the village and a street and telephone poles near the demolition site.

Aqaba municipality head Sami Sadiq told our correspondent that all residents of the village have received demolition notices, including the local mosque, school, nursery, and health clinic. The the Israeli occupation authorities said that they want evacuate the village in favour of three military bases that want to use the village as a firing range.

Aqaba, which lies just north of Tubas, was established decades before the Israeli occupation and was originally used for agriculture and livestock.

Israel razes three buildings, roads in the jordan vally village of Aqaba


----------



## Xchel

It didn't happen...your crap comes from a terrorist group rag...find a real news source and we might listen to you..until then these are FAKE STORIES that your idiot in the US and in England made up because they aren't even in friggin Palestine in the first place.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> It didn't happen...your crap comes from a terrorist group rag...find a real news source and we might listen to you..until then these are FAKE STORIES that your idiot in the US and in England made up because they aren't even in friggin Palestine in the first place.



The Israeli Police demolished the Arab Bedouin village of Al-Arakib for the third time in two weeks to clear space for a Jewish National Fund forest. And for the third time, the residents of Al-Arakib rebuilt their destroyed homes alongside Jewish Israeli activists. Al-Arakib is a village in the Negev desert that was born decades before the foundation of Israel. Its residents are Israeli citizens. Video by Max Blumenthal and Joseph Dana.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rud19ytcPS8]Israel&#39;s Destruction of the Bedouin Village Al-Arakib - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HotDogg

*Israel attacks civilians*

They learned that from kristalnacht.


----------



## HotDogg

*Israel attacks civilians*

They learned that from kristalnacht.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers tore down three structures as well as main roads in a Palestinian village in the northern Jordan valley as the Israeli army has declared the area a closed military zone.



Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center
Palestinian Center for Human Rights says Gaza authorities already destroyed 20 homes, forcing 150 people to live in tents.
http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...es-to-erect-islamic-religious-center-1.291347


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers tore down three structures as well as main roads in a Palestinian village in the northern Jordan valley as the Israeli army has declared the area a closed military zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center
> Palestinian Center for Human Rights says Gaza authorities already destroyed 20 homes, forcing 150 people to live in tents.
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Click to expand...


Stoned, at least you don't dispute the israelis bulldozering homes of people they don't like. It's a start.

But are you trying to justify the dozing by saying: Look ma! They do it too!


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers tore down three structures as well as main roads in a Palestinian village in the northern Jordan valley as the Israeli army has declared the area a closed military zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center
> Palestinian Center for Human Rights says Gaza authorities already destroyed 20 homes, forcing 150 people to live in tents.
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stoned, at least you don't dispute the israelis bulldozering homes of people they don't like. It's a start.
> 
> But are you trying to justify the dozing by saying: Look ma! They do it too!
Click to expand...


*Hamas wrecks 'illegal' Gaza homes  *  
Hamas, the Palestinian movement which controls the Gaza Strip, has forced residents of a southern town from their homes and demolished their houses

BBC News - Hamas wrecks 'illegal' Gaza homes


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center
> Palestinian Center for Human Rights says Gaza authorities already destroyed 20 homes, forcing 150 people to live in tents.
> Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoned, at least you don't dispute the israelis bulldozering homes of people they don't like. It's a start.
> 
> But are you trying to justify the dozing by saying: Look ma! They do it too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know, I saw that the first time you posted it. Did you repost it because you think that that justifies the israeli actions?


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stoned, at least you don't dispute the israelis bulldozering homes of people they don't like. It's a start.
> 
> But are you trying to justify the dozing by saying: Look ma! They do it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I saw that the first time you posted it. Did you repost it because you think that that justifies the israeli actions?
Click to expand...


*Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses* 


> Hamas destroyed more than 20 homes in the Gaza Strip claiming they were built without permits, a Palestinian human rights group said on Wednesday. "Twenty families -- about 150 people -- lost their homes," the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) said in a statement


Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses | Al Bawaba


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I saw that the first time you posted it. Did you repost it because you think that that justifies the israeli actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses*
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas destroyed more than 20 homes in the Gaza Strip claiming they were built without permits, a Palestinian human rights group said on Wednesday. "Twenty families -- about 150 people -- lost their homes," the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) said in a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses | Al Bawaba
Click to expand...


I don't know what you think you're accomplishing by doing this, but I can't stand sand monkeys any more than I can stand hebrews, so I'm not sure who you think you're laughing at, cuz I couldn't care less if hamas bulldozed the whole of gaza.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I saw that the first time you posted it. Did you repost it because you think that that justifies the israeli actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses*
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas destroyed more than 20 homes in the Gaza Strip claiming they were built without permits, a Palestinian human rights group said on Wednesday. "Twenty families -- about 150 people -- lost their homes," the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) said in a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses | Al Bawaba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think you're accomplishing by doing this, but I can't stand sand monkeys any more than I can stand hebrews, so I'm not sure who you think you're laughing at, cuz I couldn't care less if hamas bulldozed the whole of gaza.
Click to expand...


Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen...your crap comes from a terrorist group rag...find a real news source and we might listen to you..until then these are FAKE STORIES that your idiot in the US and in England made up because they aren't even in friggin Palestine in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Police demolished the Arab Bedouin village of Al-Arakib for the third time in two weeks to clear space for a Jewish National Fund forest. And for the third time, the residents of Al-Arakib rebuilt their destroyed homes alongside Jewish Israeli activists. Al-Arakib is a village in the Negev desert that was born decades before the foundation of Israel. Its residents are Israeli citizens. Video by Max Blumenthal and Joseph Dana.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rud19ytcPS8]Israel's Destruction of the Bedouin Village Al-Arakib - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


destroying illegal camps is legal for Israel to do.  You note  that it is the third tiem in two weeks...so it is an illegal camp..it is sort of like if someone comes and decides they are going to live in your front yard...do you have to let them live there? Of course not.


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses*
> 
> Hamas defends decision to destroy Gaza houses | Al Bawaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think you're accomplishing by doing this, but I can't stand sand monkeys any more than I can stand hebrews, so I'm not sure who you think you're laughing at, cuz I couldn't care less if hamas bulldozed the whole of gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza
Click to expand...

They probably learned that from the hebrews.


----------



## HotDogg

xchel, are you a guy?


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think you're accomplishing by doing this, but I can't stand sand monkeys any more than I can stand hebrews, so I'm not sure who you think you're laughing at, cuz I couldn't care less if hamas bulldozed the whole of gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably learned that from the hebrews.
Click to expand...


US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.


----------



## HotDogg

Not this crap again, relying on drunks to support your racism.


----------



## Xchel

HotDogg said:


> xchel, are you a guy?



why would you ask such a stupid question? The name is ixchel, which is FEMALE and my picture is clearly that of a woman I most certainly am not a guy.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> Not this crap again, relying on drunks to support your racism.



Too bad the abortion didn't work.  Now, look at you.


----------



## HotDogg

Xchel said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> xchel, are you a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you ask such a stupid question? The name is ixchel, which is FEMALE and my picture is clearly that of a woman I most certainly am not a guy.
Click to expand...


I wasn't sure about the picture, it could have gone either way.


----------



## HotDogg

* Israel attacks civilians*

The apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## HotDogg

double post sorry


----------



## HotDogg

* Israel attacks civilians*

They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.



Go to mommy, baby nazi.  It's feeding time


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> xchel, are you a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you ask such a stupid question? The name is ixchel, which is FEMALE and my picture is clearly that of a woman I most certainly am not a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about the picture, it could have gone either way.
Click to expand...


Don't be embarrassed, skinheads have low IQs.


----------



## Xchel

HotDogg said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> xchel, are you a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you ask such a stupid question? The name is ixchel, which is FEMALE and my picture is clearly that of a woman I most certainly am not a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about the picture, it could have gone either way.
Click to expand...


bullshit and you know it...stop trying to change the topic..there is absolutely nothing masculine about my picture whatsoever so go jump off a bridge..no wonder you have zero rep points.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would you ask such a stupid question? The name is ixchel, which is FEMALE and my picture is clearly that of a woman I most certainly am not a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about the picture, it could have gone either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit and you know it...stop trying to change the topic..there is absolutely nothing masculine about my picture whatsoever so go jump off a bridge..no wonder you have zero rep points.
Click to expand...


He hasn't been in the company of many girls, for obvious reasons, so, you'll have to understand.


----------



## HotDogg

HotDogg said:


> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
Click to expand...


Is your low self esteem a result of being unloved as a child?  Hangers are not an effective method for abortions.  Sucks being you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen...your crap comes from a terrorist group rag...find a real news source and we might listen to you..until then these are FAKE STORIES that your idiot in the US and in England made up because they aren't even in friggin Palestine in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Police demolished the Arab Bedouin village of Al-Arakib for the third time in two weeks to clear space for a Jewish National Fund forest. And for the third time, the residents of Al-Arakib rebuilt their destroyed homes alongside Jewish Israeli activists. Al-Arakib is a village in the Negev desert that was born decades before the foundation of Israel. Its residents are Israeli citizens. Video by Max Blumenthal and Joseph Dana.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rud19ytcPS8]Israel's Destruction of the Bedouin Village Al-Arakib - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> destroying illegal camps is legal for Israel to do.  You note  that it is the third tiem in two weeks...so it is an illegal camp..it is sort of like if someone comes and decides they are going to live in your front yard...do you have to let them live there? Of course not.
Click to expand...


Illegal? That has been their home since before the foreigners invaded Palestine and called themselves Israel. It is just a continuation of the ethnic cleansing they started in 1947.


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your low self esteem a result of being unloved as a child?  Hangers are not an effective method for abortions.  Sucks being you.
Click to expand...


I must be getting to you, you responded without me even having to do anything! I clap my hands and you come frothing at the mouth, you're my dog, pavlov.
Please keep it up.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Police demolished the Arab Bedouin village of Al-Arakib for the third time in two weeks to clear space for a Jewish National Fund forest. And for the third time, the residents of Al-Arakib rebuilt their destroyed homes alongside Jewish Israeli activists. Al-Arakib is a village in the Negev desert that was born decades before the foundation of Israel. Its residents are Israeli citizens. Video by Max Blumenthal and Joseph Dana.
> 
> Israel's Destruction of the Bedouin Village Al-Arakib - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destroying illegal camps is legal for Israel to do.  You note  that it is the third tiem in two weeks...so it is an illegal camp..it is sort of like if someone comes and decides they are going to live in your front yard...do you have to let them live there? Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal? That has been their home since before the foreigners invaded Palestine and called themselves Israel. It is just a continuation of the ethnic cleansing they started in 1947.
Click to expand...


LOL, Palestine was invented by Europeans in 1920 to refer to Israel during the British Mandate...

Cambridge University Press


> *In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed*. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Police demolished the Arab Bedouin village of Al-Arakib for the third time in two weeks to clear space for a Jewish National Fund forest. And for the third time, the residents of Al-Arakib rebuilt their destroyed homes alongside Jewish Israeli activists. Al-Arakib is a village in the Negev desert that was born decades before the foundation of Israel. Its residents are Israeli citizens. Video by Max Blumenthal and Joseph Dana.
> 
> Israel's Destruction of the Bedouin Village Al-Arakib - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destroying illegal camps is legal for Israel to do.  You note  that it is the third tiem in two weeks...so it is an illegal camp..it is sort of like if someone comes and decides they are going to live in your front yard...do you have to let them live there? Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal? That has been their home since before the foreigners invaded Palestine and called themselves Israel. It is just a continuation of the ethnic cleansing they started in 1947.
Click to expand...


I call bullshit when I see it and that is bullshit, it was not their home before hand and I am sorry, but the accord changed things...you can not want to recognize it all you want to International law recognizes the situation and there were lots of Jewish folk that lost their homes too in respective Arab countries so excuse me if I don't give a damn about what happened before the 1940s there were no foreigners invading Palestine...Jews had been living in Arab countries for thousands of years and were all evicted to Israel...so exactly where did you want them to go? Oh yeah their homeland where they were sent to...


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> LOL, Palestine was invented by Europeans



LOL, so was israel.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palestine was invented by Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so was israel.
Click to expand...


Israel has existed for 3000 years, stupid little boy.  Have mommy open a book for you.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> destroying illegal camps is legal for Israel to do.  You note  that it is the third tiem in two weeks...so it is an illegal camp..it is sort of like if someone comes and decides they are going to live in your front yard...do you have to let them live there? Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal? That has been their home since before the foreigners invaded Palestine and called themselves Israel. It is just a continuation of the ethnic cleansing they started in 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit when I see it and that is bullshit, it was not their home before hand and I am sorry, but the accord changed things...you can not want to recognize it all you want to International law recognizes the situation and there were lots of Jewish folk that lost their homes too in respective Arab countries so excuse me if I don't give a damn about what happened before the 1940s there were no foreigners invading Palestine...Jews had been living in Arab countries for thousands of years and were all evicted to Israel...so exactly where did you want them to go? Oh yeah their homeland where they were sent to...
Click to expand...


Xchel, you come here acting all innocent and curious and in no time start acting like an Israeli stooge, bullshit talking points and all.

Did you come here to discuss the issues and possibly learn something, or are you here to pimp Israel's bullshit?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal? That has been their home since before the foreigners invaded Palestine and called themselves Israel. It is just a continuation of the ethnic cleansing they started in 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit when I see it and that is bullshit, it was not their home before hand and I am sorry, but the accord changed things...you can not want to recognize it all you want to International law recognizes the situation and there were lots of Jewish folk that lost their homes too in respective Arab countries so excuse me if I don't give a damn about what happened before the 1940s there were no foreigners invading Palestine...Jews had been living in Arab countries for thousands of years and were all evicted to Israel...so exactly where did you want them to go? Oh yeah their homeland where they were sent to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Xchel, you come here acting all innocent and curious and in no time start acting like an Israeli stooge, bullshit talking points and all.
> 
> Did you come here to discuss the issues and possibly learn something, or are you here to pimp Israel's bullshit?
Click to expand...


Learn from you?    

You can't even buy a reputational point after 2 years of posting drivel


----------



## HotDogg

HotDogg said:


> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clp2:
Click to expand...


Is your mental illness a result of the botched abortion attempt with the rusty hanger?
Now, look at you.


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel attacks civilians*
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your mental illness a result of the botched abortion attempt with the rusty hanger?
> Now, look at you.
Click to expand...


You're my dog, when I clap, you come running to your master.

Admit it, I own you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NAZARETH,(PIC)-- Peace Now movement announced on Friday that the occupation authorities confiscated more than 100 hectares in the northern West Bank for the benefit of two settlements.

Occupation authorities issued an order, according to which lands belonging to the village of al-Mazra'h , al-Janeyah and Qaryout to the north of Ramallah become public lands under the occupations control.

The movement said that the occupation authorities measure was meant to contradict an application made by the movement to court which calls for the dismantlement of the random settlements of Harisha and Haovil.

According to Hagit Ofran, the director of the Settlement Watch project at Peace Now said that the confiscation of land on the pretext that it is not suitable for cultivation, is an attempt to give legitimacy to the settlement of Harisha and Havoil.

According to Peace Now, more than a hundred settlements were built after 2001 in the West Bank without the permission of the occupation authorities.

Occupation authorities confiscate land in the W.B. for settlement expansion


----------



## Moonglow

thus further breaking the Oslo accord


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NAZARETH,(PIC)-- Peace Now movement announced on Friday that the occupation authorities confiscated more than 100 hectares in the northern West Bank for the benefit of two settlements.



Given Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel 3000 years before so-called Palestinians were even invented in Arabia, it would be the latter who are occupying Israel.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. In the end, however, Israel was no match for expansionist Assyria. Samaria, the Israelite capital, fell to the Assyrians in 722 B.C.E.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore

Moonglow said:


> thus further breaking the Oslo accord



How many hundreds of times has that happened?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> thus further breaking the Oslo accord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hundreds of times has that happened?
Click to expand...


Oslo is irrelevant.  Jews have prior possession of Israel 3000 years before Oslo.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> thus further breaking the Oslo accord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hundreds of times has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo is irrelevant.  Jews have prior possession of Israel 3000 years before Oslo.
Click to expand...


Oslo expired without final agreement. I means nothing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many hundreds of times has that happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo is irrelevant.  Jews have prior possession of Israel 3000 years before Oslo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo expired without final agreement. I means nothing.
Click to expand...


Jewish sovereignty over Israel was established by King David 3000 years ago.

Rule of property law: First in time, first in right


----------



## Xchel

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo is irrelevant.  Jews have prior possession of Israel 3000 years before Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired without final agreement. I means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish sovereignty over Israel was established by King David 3000 years ago.
> 
> Rule of property law: First in time, first in right
Click to expand...


I think lands change hands and sometimes things aren't always fair. I agree that the Jewish homeland of ancient Israel was rightfully that of the Jews..that said Muslims and Christians also have claim to the land.  I think there is a shared right...the thing is Palestinians do not want to accept that the Jews or Christians have any right to the land..and that is where I step outside from their viewpoints.  I just wish that they could all get along for once...It would be nice if they could all live on the same block without having schoolyard fights but that seems impossible so we go the segregation route.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired without final agreement. I means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish sovereignty over Israel was established by King David 3000 years ago.
> 
> Rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think lands change hands and sometimes things aren't always fair. I agree that the Jewish homeland of ancient Israel was rightfully that of the Jews..that said Muslims and Christians also have claim to the land.  I think there is a shared right...the thing is Palestinians do not want to accept that the Jews or Christians have any right to the land..and that is where I step outside from their viewpoints.  I just wish that they could all get along for once...It would be nice if they could all live on the same block without having schoolyard fights but that seems impossible so we go the segregation route.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians wanted a democratic state where Muslims, Christians, and Jews have equal rights.



> Palestine constitution
> 
> Article 9
> 
> Palestinians shall be equal before the law and the judiciary, without distinction based upon race, sex, color, religion, political views or disability.



Israel wanted an exclusive Jewish state. That is the conflict.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired without final agreement. I means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish sovereignty over Israel was established by King David 3000 years ago.
> 
> Rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think lands change hands and sometimes things aren't always fair. I agree that the Jewish homeland of ancient Israel was rightfully that of the Jews..that said Muslims and Christians also have claim to the land.
Click to expand...


Muslims and Arabs have no historical or legal claim to Israel.  Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew name, not Arabic.  

Jews established sovereignty over Israel 2000 years before Mahomet and Islam were even invented.  There is no archaeological evidence of an Arab civilization anywhere prior to Islam.

King David established Jerusalem as the Jewish capital and Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Muslims pray to Mecca, not Jerusalam.  Jerusalem is mentioned 700 times in the Hebrew Bible, not once in the Quran.

Jews have prior possession to Israel.  Arabs have their own country in Arabia.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Winston Churchill, 1921


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?
> Martin Gilbert, Atlas Israeli Arab Conflict


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rFNbSKpEE]Picard song & dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel

> Muslims and Arabs have no historical or legal claim to Israel. Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew name, not Arabic.
> 
> Jews established sovereignty over Israel 2000 years before Mahomet and Islam were even invented. There is no archaeological evidence of an Arab civilization anywhere prior to Islam.



Jews and Arabs are the same race.  They are both semite.  Muslim and Jew are religious terms...and yes Arab and Christian beliefs were born long after Judaism...but just as whites do not have any more right over the US than anyone else...the same is said there...they are all the same..why? Because they were all born from the same father..Abraham.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> Muslims and Arabs have no historical or legal claim to Israel. Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew name, not Arabic.
> 
> Jews established sovereignty over Israel 2000 years before Mahomet and Islam were even invented. There is no archaeological evidence of an Arab civilization anywhere prior to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs are the same race.  They are both semite.  Muslim and Jew are religious terms...and yes Arab and Christian beliefs were born long after Judaism...but just as whites do not have any more right over the US than anyone else...the same is said there...they are all the same..why? Because they were all born from the same father..Abraham.
Click to expand...


Medina was half Jewish when Mahomet arrived 1400 years ago.  When might we expect Saudi Arabia to hand Medina over the the Jews?

Jews have sovereignty over Israel and have the right to determine who can and cannot live in their country.  Arabs and Muslims have 60 countries and Jews have a right to their one country.

You don't like that? Tough.


----------



## Xchel

JStone said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims and Arabs have no historical or legal claim to Israel. Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew name, not Arabic.
> 
> Jews established sovereignty over Israel 2000 years before Mahomet and Islam were even invented. There is no archaeological evidence of an Arab civilization anywhere prior to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs are the same race.  They are both semite.  Muslim and Jew are religious terms...and yes Arab and Christian beliefs were born long after Judaism...but just as whites do not have any more right over the US than anyone else...the same is said there...they are all the same..why? Because they were all born from the same father..Abraham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medina was half Jewish when Mahomet arrived.  When might we expect Saudi Arabia to hand Medina over the the Jews?
Click to expand...


I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs are the same race.  They are both semite.  Muslim and Jew are religious terms...and yes Arab and Christian beliefs were born long after Judaism...but just as whites do not have any more right over the US than anyone else...the same is said there...they are all the same..why? Because they were all born from the same father..Abraham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medina was half Jewish when Mahomet arrived.  When might we expect Saudi Arabia to hand Medina over the the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.
Click to expand...


Oh, grow up and read the Quran.


----------



## Xchel

JStone said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medina was half Jewish when Mahomet arrived.  When might we expect Saudi Arabia to hand Medina over the the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
Click to expand...


I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.


----------



## jillian

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.
Click to expand...


no one thinks arabs and christians should be pushed to the sea. why are you making that up?

you can feel free to tell the pals to stop lobbing missiles into israel. people tend to get cranky when that kind of thing happens.

israel lives in peace with every country that has ever signed a peace treaty with it. you can't expect it not to defend itself against terrorists.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.
Click to expand...


You missed these parts of the Quran and hadith, hun...

Quran 2:65...
And indeed you knew those amongst you who transgressed in the matter of the Sabbath (i.e. Saturday). We said to them: "Be you monkeys, despised and rejected.

Quran 5:60...
Say O Muhammad to the people of the Scripture: "Shall I inform you of something worse than that, regarding the recompense from Allâh: those Jews who incurred the Curse of Allâh and His Wrath, those of whom He transformed into monkeys and swines, 

Quran 5:51
O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as friends.  They are but friends to one another. And if any amongst you takes them as friends, then surely he is one of them. 

Sahih Muslim... 
It has been narrated by 'Umar b. al-Khattib that he heard the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) say: I will expel the Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula and will not leave any but Muslim

Sahih Bukhari The day  of Judgment will not have come until you fight with the Jews, and the stones and the trees behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: 'O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him


----------



## JStone

jillian said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one thinks arabs and christians should be pushed to the sea. why are you making that up?
> 
> you can feel free to tell the pals to stop lobbing missiles into israel. people tend to get cranky when that kind of thing happens.
> 
> israel lives in peace with every country that has ever signed a peace treaty with it. you can't expect it not to defend itself against terrorists.
Click to expand...


The Romans fed Christians to the lions, so, what's wrong with Palis to the sharks.


----------



## JStone

Xchel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to do that..I expect both Israelis and Palestinians to behave themselves and act like grown ups...yet they seemingly can't do that. I agree that the Palestinians have acted like turds...but Israel hasn't been exactly gracious all of the time either...that said...the things like the flotillas and the poor me crap from Palestinians and Hamas when they are carrying illegal cargo has to stop as well..nonsense the whole lot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.
Click to expand...


The fucking Arabs went to war with the Jews in a war of independence.  The Arabs lost.  Instead of leaving and going somewhere else like every other people defeated in war, these fuckers just whine for 60 years about losing to the Jews.  Had the Jews been defeated, you think the Arabs would have returned any land to them? LOL.  Lesson learned: Don't go to war if you are unable to win it.  Fucking Arab losers will whine until their mahdi arrives.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel wanted an exclusive Jewish state. That is the conflict._


Aren't we quietly forgetting that the area, designated for jews, was over 75% desert and had a population of 498.000 jews and 325.000 arabs, and the arab area had 807.000 arabs and 10.000 jews, and the international trusteeship in Jerusalem would've had a population of 100.000 Jews and 105.000 arabs? So, we're left with the same old 1937 Peel Commission observation: "The only solution of tile problem put forward by the Arab Higher Committee was the immediate establishment of all independent Arab Government, which would deal with the 400.000 Jews now in Palestine as it thought fit."
Ie, diktat, redistribution of jewish holdings and property, and murder.


----------



## domonkoz

What do you expect?  Israel is the little America of the Middle East.  They are just following suit with how we opperate.  Its kinda flattering in a way.  Glenn Beck probably even showed them a few pressure points under the fingernails to use on civilians.  

_Definition of a Sociopath--(Sociopaths) Psychopathy ( ) was until 1980 the term used for a personality disorder characterized by an abnormal lack of empathy combined with strongly amoral conduct but masked by an ability to appear outwardly normal.

hmm abnormal lack of empathy?  Sounds like a typical republican yelling for more death, more war, and more executions.

In the end, better to be a socialist then a sociopath._


----------



## HotDogg

Israel attacks civilians

They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## Xchel

P F Tinmore said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish sovereignty over Israel was established by King David 3000 years ago.
> 
> Rule of property law: First in time, first in right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think lands change hands and sometimes things aren't always fair. I agree that the Jewish homeland of ancient Israel was rightfully that of the Jews..that said Muslims and Christians also have claim to the land.  I think there is a shared right...the thing is Palestinians do not want to accept that the Jews or Christians have any right to the land..and that is where I step outside from their viewpoints.  I just wish that they could all get along for once...It would be nice if they could all live on the same block without having schoolyard fights but that seems impossible so we go the segregation route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians wanted a democratic state where Muslims, Christians, and Jews have equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine constitution
> 
> Article 9
> 
> Palestinians shall be equal before the law and the judiciary, without distinction based upon race, sex, color, religion, political views or disability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel wanted an exclusive Jewish state. That is the conflict.
Click to expand...


That is a lie, the Palestinians in their charter said they wanted to push the Israelis into the sea.  Sorry, but you can't deny that...they or you can claim all you want...there is no need to have one individual country.  Two countries perhaps, but one no.


----------



## docmauser1

domonkoz said:


> _What do you expect?  Israel is the little America of the Middle East._


Indeed, and since concepts of diversity and multiculturalism are absolutely alien to dar-al-islam, the latter want to destroy that _little America_, of course. But, and that's most funny, of course, they don't want to destroy the amenities! Which means all that "dar-al-islam" crap is all about plunder, and murder as the icing. That damn Al Rawandi was right, indeed.


----------



## Xchel

jillian said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, grow up and read the Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the Koran and the Bible and I am not Muslim.  Just because I disagree with your all Israel and push Arabs and Christians into the sea view does not make me Islamic.  I simply think that it is time to grow up and get over it and live together and stop fighting like animals over land in the desert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one thinks arabs and christians should be pushed to the sea. why are you making that up?
> 
> you can feel free to tell the pals to stop lobbing missiles into israel. people tend to get cranky when that kind of thing happens.
> 
> israel lives in peace with every country that has ever signed a peace treaty with it. you can't expect it not to defend itself against terrorists.
Click to expand...


His argument that no one has any claim to the land except Jews is why I think that he is saying that...there is no making it up.  I already said that both of them have some culpability.  I am not saying they cannot defend themselves and think that the vast majority of time they do defend themselves instead of being aggressors but they have violated rights.


----------



## HotDogg

Israel attacks civilians

They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.


----------



## Xchel

HotDogg said:


> Israel attacks civilians
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.



Israel does not intentionally attack civilians...that is a flat out lie HotDogg.  Palestinians do use civilians as human shields though.


----------



## thetor

Xchel said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not intentionally attack civilians...that is a flat out lie HotDogg.  Palestinians do use civilians as human shields though.
Click to expand...

  O BUT THEY DO,MURDER INNOCENT CHILDREN AND WOMEN,WHAT PLANET HAVE YOU BEEN LIVING ON THE PAST THIRTY EIGHT YEARS Xchel????? tor


----------



## thetor

Xchel,your view of history is somewhat blighted....are you Jewish??because if your name is Rachael you should be proud of who you are,all this Xchel is silly thetor





Xchel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think lands change hands and sometimes things aren't always fair. I agree that the Jewish homeland of ancient Israel was rightfully that of the Jews..that said Muslims and Christians also have claim to the land.  I think there is a shared right...the thing is Palestinians do not want to accept that the Jews or Christians have any right to the land..and that is where I step outside from their viewpoints.  I just wish that they could all get along for once...It would be nice if they could all live on the same block without having schoolyard fights but that seems impossible so we go the segregation route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians wanted a democratic state where Muslims, Christians, and Jews have equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine constitution
> 
> Article 9
> 
> Palestinians shall be equal before the law and the judiciary, without distinction based upon race, sex, color, religion, political views or disability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel wanted an exclusive Jewish state. That is the conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, the Palestinians in their charter said they wanted to push the Israelis into the sea.  Sorry, but you can't deny that...they or you can claim all you want...there is no need to have one individual country.  Two countries perhaps, but one no.
Click to expand...


----------



## HotDogg

Xchel said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not intentionally attack civilians...that is a flat out lie HotDogg.  Palestinians do use civilians as human shields though.
Click to expand...


Does shooting stone throwing children count? Does bulldozing a suicide bomber's mother's house count? (The mom had nothing to do with what the offspring does)


----------



## jillian

HotDogg said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians
> 
> They apparently were taking notes during kristallnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not intentionally attack civilians...that is a flat out lie HotDogg.  Palestinians do use civilians as human shields though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does shooting stone throwing children count? Does bulldozing a suicide bomber's mother's house count? (The mom had nothing to do with what the offspring does)
Click to expand...


if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos. 

that said, it was an ill-considered policy.

when was the last time israel did that?

when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?

if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.

now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.


----------



## HotDogg

jillian said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not intentionally attack civilians...that is a flat out lie HotDogg.  Palestinians do use civilians as human shields though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does shooting stone throwing children count? Does bulldozing a suicide bomber's mother's house count? (The mom had nothing to do with what the offspring does)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos.
> 
> that said, it was an ill-considered policy.
> 
> when was the last time israel did that?
> 
> when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?
> 
> if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.
> 
> now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.
Click to expand...

So basically, everyone who murders and is in jail in the US (as an example), we should hold their moms responsible and do something nasty to them, like bulldoze her house?


----------



## jillian

Xchel said:


> That is a lie, the Palestinians in their charter said they wanted to push the Israelis into the sea.  Sorry, but you can't deny that...they or you can claim all you want...there is no need to have one individual country.  Two countries perhaps, but one no.




no one thinks there should be one state except for jew-hating loons.


----------



## jillian

HotDogg said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does shooting stone throwing children count? Does bulldozing a suicide bomber's mother's house count? (The mom had nothing to do with what the offspring does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos.
> 
> that said, it was an ill-considered policy.
> 
> when was the last time israel did that?
> 
> when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?
> 
> *if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.
> 
> now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, everyone who murders and is in jail in the US (as an example), we should hold their moms responsible and do something nasty to them, like bulldoze her house?
Click to expand...


so you pick the thing they haven't done in how many years?

answer the part in bold... otherwise you're just another terrorist loving shill

oh.. .and yes, if a mother sends her 12 year old out to rob and bank, the mother is responsible. 

thanks for playing.


----------



## HotDogg

jillian said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos.
> 
> that said, it was an ill-considered policy.
> 
> when was the last time israel did that?
> 
> when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?
> 
> *if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.
> 
> now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone who murders and is in jail in the US (as an example), we should hold their moms responsible and do something nasty to them, like bulldoze her house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you pick the thing they haven't done in how many years?
> 
> answer the part in bold... otherwise you're just another terrorist loving shill
> 
> oh.. .and yes, if a mother sends her 12 year old out to rob and bank, the mother is responsible.
> 
> thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


The only right of return that the mexicans could possibly hold would be a return to spain.

If a 12 year old robs a bank, we don't imprison the mom nor do we flatten her house. Where exactly do you get the "hold the mom responsible" malarkey? What happens to her in your country?

Please try again soon.


----------



## Moonglow

read the Oslo Accord, here u will find an agreement tha Israel renigged upon, the settlements are the sore points to building peace with the Palistinians.
It did not help that the PA was hijacked by Hamas.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does shooting stone throwing children count? Does bulldozing a suicide bomber's mother's house count? (The mom had nothing to do with what the offspring does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos.
> 
> that said, it was an ill-considered policy.
> 
> when was the last time israel did that?
> 
> when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?
> 
> if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.
> 
> now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, everyone who murders and is in jail in the US (as an example), we should hold their moms responsible and do something nasty to them, like bulldoze her house?
Click to expand...


Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HotDogg

JStoned, please don't reply to my posts, you're an imbecile who repeats the same non-relevant crap all the time. BORING!


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStoned, please don't reply to my posts, you're an imbecile who repeats the same non-relevant crap all the time. BORING!



Go to mommy, stupid little boy.


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> JStoned, please don't reply to my posts, you're an imbecile who repeats the same non-relevant crap all the time. BORING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to mommy, stupid little boy.
Click to expand...


Look, I don't mind arguing with you, but do us all a favor, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't say anything. I'll only reply to your posts that have something to say that's on topic and not just a spam. The others I'll just ignore.

FYI, my mother is dead.


----------



## jillian

HotDogg said:


> JStoned, please don't reply to my posts, you're an imbecile who repeats the same non-relevant crap all the time. BORING!



He has a bit of an unwavering pov. But I figure he's better than a board full of pathetic lying terrorist supporters. now they're both BORING and DANGEROUS.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> JStoned, please don't reply to my posts, you're an imbecile who repeats the same non-relevant crap all the time. BORING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to mommy, stupid little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I don't mind arguing with you, but do us all a favor, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't say anything. I'll only reply to your posts that have something to say that's on topic and not just a spam. The others I'll just ignore.
> 
> FYI, my mother is dead.
Click to expand...


Can you tell us who besides the Jewish People have established a nation in Israel over the past 3000 years?  No, I didn't think you could.

Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization?  Nope, you can't

You're done.


----------



## HotDogg

JStone said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to mommy, stupid little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't mind arguing with you, but do us all a favor, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't say anything. I'll only reply to your posts that have something to say that's on topic and not just a spam. The others I'll just ignore.
> 
> FYI, my mother is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us who besides the Jewish People have established a nation in Israel over the past 3000 years?  No, I didn't think you could.
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization?  Nope, you can't
> 
> You're done.
Click to expand...


Israel was founded in 1948. If Hitler hadn't come along, you'd all still be in Europe, but they didn't want you either, so they invented israel for you.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't mind arguing with you, but do us all a favor, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't say anything. I'll only reply to your posts that have something to say that's on topic and not just a spam. The others I'll just ignore.
> 
> FYI, my mother is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us who besides the Jewish People have established a nation in Israel over the past 3000 years?  No, I didn't think you could.
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization?  Nope, you can't
> 
> You're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel was founded in 1948. If Hitler hadn't come along, you'd all still be in Europe, but they didn't want you either, so they invented israel for you.
Click to expand...


Can you tell us what people besides the Jews have established nations in Israel over the past 3000 years? No, I didn't think so.

Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization? Nope, you can't

You're done.  Go to mommy.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
 PBS Nova... 


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]



.


----------



## Xchel

HotDogg said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't mind arguing with you, but do us all a favor, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't say anything. I'll only reply to your posts that have something to say that's on topic and not just a spam. The others I'll just ignore.
> 
> FYI, my mother is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us who besides the Jewish People have established a nation in Israel over the past 3000 years?  No, I didn't think you could.
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization?  Nope, you can't
> 
> You're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel was founded in 1948. If Hitler hadn't come along, you'd all still be in Europe, but they didn't want you either, so they invented israel for you.
Click to expand...


Only half of the Jewish population was in Europe ever...the rest were already in the Middle east and many of them precisely in the area that became Israel and Palestine. The others were in a variety of other Middle Eastern and African countries and were expelled by Muslims.  That said, Judiasm and Islam are RELIGIOUS beliefs not races...the other two posters have trouble understanding that...when you refer to a people who was always in the area...the Jews and Muslims that are native to the area are the SAME FN RACE.


----------



## Jos

Israel's Jewish population continued to grow at a very high rate for years, fed by waves of Jewish immigration from round the world, including the massive immigration wave of Soviet Jews, who arrived to Israel in the early 1990s, according to the Law of Return. Some 380,000 Jewish immigrants from the Soviet Union arrived in 199091 alone.
History of the Jews in the Land of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> HotDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the suicide bomber's mother doesn't want her house bulldozed, she could not have trained her kid to be a murderous pos.
> 
> that said, it was an ill-considered policy.
> 
> when was the last time israel did that?
> 
> when was the last time that terrorists sent missiles into s'derot?
> 
> *if a terrorist gang of mexicans were sending missiles into california and texas, claiming a "right of return", to those places, we'd flatten them and no one in the world would blink.
> 
> now let's talk about why the terrorist supporters don't think jews should be able to do the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone who murders and is in jail in the US (as an example), we should hold their moms responsible and do something nasty to them, like bulldoze her house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you pick the thing they haven't done in how many years?
> 
> answer the part in bold... otherwise you're just another terrorist loving shill
> 
> oh.. .and yes, if a mother sends her 12 year old out to rob and bank, the mother is responsible.
> 
> thanks for playing.
Click to expand...




> so you pick the thing they haven't done in how many years?



Why not. The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago but Israeli propagandists still bring it up constantly.


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> Israel's Jewish population continued to grow at a very high rate for years, fed by waves of Jewish immigration from round the world, including the massive immigration wave of Soviet Jews, who arrived to Israel in the early 1990s, according to the Law of Return. Some 380,000 Jewish immigrants from the Soviet Union arrived in 199091 alone.
> History of the Jews in the Land of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia, stupid twat?  
No wonder your ignorant shithole spain is bankrupt.  

Can you tell us what people besides the Jews have established nations in Israel over the past 3000 years? No, I didn't think so.

Can you provide an archaeological record of a Palestinian civilization? Nope, you can't

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
 PBS Nova... 


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]



.


----------



## HotDogg

*Israel attacks civilians*

they've been studying Pol Pot.


----------



## JStone

HotDogg said:


> *Israel attacks civilians[/]
> 
> they've been studying Pol Pot.*


*

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton...



			On behalf of President Obama and the people of the United States, I am delighted to send best wishes to the people of Israel on your 63rd National Day this May 10 &#8211; a young nation, but a rich history that holds deep meaning for so many. Your achievements are a testament to your hardworking citizens, innovative economy, and commitment to democratic institutions. Israel has been a beacon of hope and freedom for so many around the world.

Sixty-three years ago the United States was the first country to recognize Israel's independence, and that spirit of kinship continues to guide us today. Our two countries are united by a deep, unshakable friendship and bond. We are bound together by our shared values and history pursuing freedom, equality and democracy. And this relationship is deepening every day. Whether it&#8217;s our security partnerships or the expanding economic and trade collaborations &#8211; our work together is securing a brighter future for all our people.

As you celebrate your independence, the Middle East is experiencing rapid change. This is a moment of uncertainty, but also of opportunity. The security of Israel is - and will remain - a cornerstone of U.S. foreign policy, and we will continue to strive for a comprehensive peace between Israel and all of its neighbors.

Israel's National Day

Click to expand...





			My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.
		
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]*


----------



## HotDogg

Hilary Clinton looks like a guy and munches rugs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- IOF troops accompanied by staff from Israels Civil Administration raided Friday Tuyour al-Jannah kindergarten at the Bedouin complex of the Anata village  in the Jerusalem district, and gave the residents of the complex a notice that the kindergarten will be demolished within a week.

The kindergarten was established in 2009 in a Bedouin community in Anata village northwest of Jerusalem city and serves 45 children.

The director of the Jerusalem Bedouins Society, Muhammad Kreishan, said: The soldiers and Civil Administration staff came by foot, they raided the kindergarten, photographed it and the homes around it, then they handed the Bedouin community a demolition order for the kindergarten within a week,"

Israeli occupation to raze kindergarten in Jerusalem district


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> *OCCUPIED JERUSALEM*



Occupied Jerusalem? Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital dating back 3000 years.

Another bogus post from Pinocchio.

Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) notified four Bedouins in Wadi Al-Malih area to the north of the Jordan Valley on Sunday that their homes would be razed within three days.

Local sources said that two Bedouins in each of Khirbat Tal Hima and Farsiya were served those notices, adding that Israeli occupation forces delivered the notifications.

They said that the IOA planning and construction committee said that the four houses were built without permit in areas considered closed military zones.

Inhabitants said that the IOA distributed 35 demolition notices in the northern Jordan Valley over the past few months.

The IOA is planning to evict the Palestinian inhabitants from those areas to furnish the way before settlers to expand their nearby settlements.

IOA serves demolition notices to four Bedouins in Jordan Valley


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation



Israel is occupying...Israel where Jews have lived and ruled for 3000 years to today.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

A Brief History of Palestine
1895 - 1917:
=========

*1895:* 
The total population of Palestine was 500,000 of whom 47,000 were Jews who owned 0.5% of the land. 

*1896:* 
Following the appearance of anti-Semitism in Europe, Theodore Herzl, the founder of Zionism tried to find a political solution for the problem in his book, 'The Jewish State'. He advocated the creation of a Jewish state in Argentina or Palestine. 

*1897:* 
The first Zionist Congress was held in Switzerland, which issued the Basle Programme on the colonization of Palestine and the establishment of the World Zionist Organization (WZO). 

*1904:* 
The Fourth Zionist Congress decided to establish a national home for Jews in Argentina. 

*1906:*
The Zionist congress decided the Jewish homeland should be Palestine. 

*1914:* 
With the outbreak of World War I, Britain promised the independence of Arab lands under Ottoman rule, including Palestine, in return for Arab support against Turkey which had entered the war on the side of Germany. 

*1916:* 
Britain and France signed the Sykes-Picot Agreement, which divided the Arab region into zones of influence. Lebanon and Syria were assigned to France, Jordan and Iraq to Britain and Palestine was to be internationalized. 

*1917:* 
Lord Balfour, the British Foreign Secretary sent a letter to the Zionist leader Lord Rothschild which later became known as "The Balfour declaration". He stated that Britain would use its best endeavors to facilitate the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people. At that time the population of Palestine was 700,000 of which 574,000 were Muslims, 74,000 were Christian, and 56,000 were Jews. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

1919 - 1967 
=========

*1919:* 
The Palestinians convened their first National Conference and expressed their opposition to the Balfour Declaration. 

*1920:* 
The San Remo Conference granted Britain a mandate over Palestine and two years later Palestine was effectively under British administration, and Sir Herbert Samuel, a declared Zionist, was sent as Britain's first High Commissioner to Palestine. 

*1922:* 
The Council of the League of Nations issued a Mandate for Palestine. The Mandate was in favor of the establishment for the  Jewish people a homeland in Palestine. 

*1936:* 
The Palestinians held a six-month General Strike to protest against the confiscation of land and Jewish immigration. 

*1939:*
The British government published a new White Paper restricting Jewish immigration and offering independence for Palestine within  ten years. This was rejected by the Zionists, who then organized terrorist groups and launched a bloody campaign against the British and the Palestinians. The aim was to drive them both out of Palestine and to pave the way for the establishment of the Zionist state. 

*1947:*
The United Nations approved the partition under which the Palestinian Arabs, who accounted for 70% of the population and owned 92% of the land, were allocated 47% of the country. (UN resolution 181) 

*1948:* 
British forces withdrew from Palestine in May and the Zionists proclaimed the state of Israel without defining its borders. Arab armies moved to defend the Palestinians. 

*1949:* 
A cease fire was finally agreed. The Zionists controlled 77% of Palestinian land and over 1 million Palestinians were forced to leave their country. The West Bank was put under Jordanian control and the Gaza Strip under Egyptian control. 

*1964:* 
The Palestine Liberation Organization was established. 

*1965:* 
The Palestine 'Revolution' began on 1 January. 

*1967:* 
Israel launched a new war against the Arabs and seized the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the Syrian Golan Heights and the Egyptian Sinai peninsula. 

*1973 - 1988* 
=============

*1973:* 
The October War between Israel and the Arab states broke out. 

*1974:* 
The Arab Summit in Rabat recognized the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people. At the United  Nations General Assembly, the UN reaffirmed its commitment to an independent sovereign state in Palestine and gave the PLO observer status at the United Nations. Yasser Arafat, chairman of the PLO, addressed the General Assembly of the United Nations. 

*1978:* 
Egypt and Israel signed the Camp David Agreement under the auspices of the United States. 

*1982:* 
Israel invaded Lebanon with the aim of destroying the PLO. Tens of thousands were killed and made homeless in the wake of the invasion which culminated in the massacres of Sabra and Shatilla. 

*1983:* 
The United Nations called for the convening of a Peace Conference with the participation of the PLO on an equal footing with the other delegates as the legitimate representative of the Palestinian people. 

*1987:* 
The 18th Session of the Palestine National Council (PNC) supported the convening of a UN- sponsored conference. In December the Intifada-the Palestine Uprising - in the Occupied Territories began. 

*1988:* 
Abu Jihad, Palestinian leader, was gunned down in his home in Tunis on 14April by the Israeli Mossad. 

*July 31:* 
Jordanian disengagement - King Hussein of Jordan said he no longer considered the West Bank as part of his kingdom. 

November 15: 
The PNC meeting in Algiers declared the State of Palestine as outlined in the UN Partition Plan 181. 

December 9: 
British Junior Foreign Minister William Waldegrave met with Bassam Abu Sharif President Arafat's adviser, thus upgrading Britain's  relations with the PLO. 

Following the US government refusing President Arafat a visa to enter the US, the UN General Assembly held a special session on the question of Palestine in Geneva. 

US/PLO dialogue began 

1989 - 1996 
=========

*1989:* 
June 28: EEC Madrid Conference issued a new declaration calling for the PLO to be involved in any peace negotiations. 

August 3: Fateh, the mainstream PLO organization, at their 5th Conference endorsed the PLO strategy
adopted at the PNC in Algiers in November 1988. 

*1990:* 
May 20: Seven Palestinian workers from Gaza were massacred by an Israeli gunman near Tel Aviv. 

Yasser Arafat addressed the UN Security Council In Geneva after the massacre in which he called for the deployment of a UN emergency force to provide international protection for the Palestinian people to safeguard their lives, properties and holy places. 

The US vetoed a motion which called for the Security Council to send a fact finding mission to the area.  At the end of their hunger strike, Palestinian leaders in the Occupied Territories decided to boycott the US. 

The Arab Summit in Baghdad pledged support fort he Palestinian Intifada and strongly denounced the settlement of Soviet Jews within the Occupied Territories. 

June 20: The US suspended its dialogue with the PLO after the PLO refused to denounce a military operation in the sea by the PLF. 

June 26: The EEC in Dublin issued a new declaration on the Middle East which condemned Israeli human rights violations and the settlement of Soviet Jews in the Occupied Territories. It also doubled its economic aid programme to the Occupied Territories. 

August 2: The Gulf Crisis erupted. 

December 20: UN Security Council adopted Resolution 681. 

*1991:* 
January 16: War in the Gulf started. 

February 17: Cease fire agreed in War in the Gulf. - 23 September: The PNC met in Algiers and paved the way for the Palestinian delegation to participate in the Middle East Peace Conference. 

October 30: The Middle East Peace Conference convened in Madrid. 

December 3: The bi-lateral talks between Israel and the Palestinians, Syrians, Jordanians and Lebanese started in Washington. 

*1992:* 
June 23: Israeli Labor Party won the election in Israel and formed a Labor coalition government. 

August 24: The sixth round of the bi-lateral talks ,W. 

*1993:* 
September 9-10: PLO Israeli recognition. 

September 13: Palestinian-Israeli Declaration of Principle. 

*1994 :*
May 4: Gaza strip and Jericho Agreement in Cairo. 

August 29: Transfer of the power Agreement. 

*1995:* 
September 28: Palestinian Israeli Interim Agreement signed in Washington. 

*1996:* 
January: Election in Palestine. Israeli soldiers re deployed from major cities in the West Bank, yet Hebron is still controlled by Israeli soldiers 

*1997:* 
January: Agreement of the redeployment from Hebron.

February: Release of the women prisoners. 

March: The construction of the new Israeli settlement of Jabal Abu Ghneim (Har Homa) started. 

*March: Cease of the peace talks because of continuation of the settlements policy of the Netanyahu Government.*


----------



## JStone

A REAL Brief History of Israel by eminent historian Sir Martin Gilbert

1000 AD: Jews take part in the defence of Haifa against the Crusades

1099:AD: Jews take part in thedefence of Jerusalem against the Crusaders 

1211: Several Rabbis from France and England settle in Israel

1267: Maimonides arrives and establishes a synagogue in Israel .  During the next 500 years, Jerusalem is reinstated as a centre of Jewish learning.

In 1500, there were an estimated 10,000 Jews living in the Safed region

1563: Establishment of a Hebrew printing press, the first printing press on the Asian Continent

By 1880 the Jews formed the majority of the population Jerusalem      

Jewish villages established in Israel 1855--1914...

Deganya
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shemen
Rehovot
Hulda
Kastinia
Artuf
[1880-1914]
Hebron
Ruhama
Beer-Toviya
Hartuv
Gedera
Kfar Uriya
Motza
Nes Ziona
Beer Yaakov
Nahalat Yehuda
Mahane Yehuda
Ein Ganim
Petah Tikvah
Kfar Sava
Kfar Mahal
Hadera
Gan Shmuel
Nahliel
Karkur
Givat Ada
Bat Shelomo
Tantura
Shefeiya
Yavneel
Beit Gan
Kfar Tova
Poriya
Sejera
Menahemya
Beitanya
Mizpa
Kfar Hittim
Bnei Yehuda
Mishmar Hayarden
Ayelet Hashashar
Ein Zeitim
Metulla


----------



## JStone

MikeK said:


> Cease of the peace talks because of continuation of the settlements policy of the Netanyahu Government.



Arabs are illegal squatters in Israel.  Ignorant bedouin trash, go back to Arabia where you came from.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize-Winner For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?



PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> 1947:
> The United Nations approved the partition under which the Palestinian Arabs, who accounted for 70% of the population and owned 92% of the land, were allocated 47% of the country. (UN resolution 181)



True but misleading. The UN Security Council decide to *not* implement resolution 181. It is a moot point.


----------



## Amadoos

I say the pals and jews should fight it out. If jews win, they boot all pals to jordan. If pals win, not likely, they boot all jews to florida.


----------



## Ropey

^The deaths in such thinking... 

Philosophers have killed the much of the world in their minds and some have gained enough power to attempt to do this in reality.

I pray not. You wish it?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> 1947:
> The United Nations approved the partition under which the Palestinian Arabs, who accounted for 70% of the population and owned 92% of the land, were allocated 47% of the country. (UN resolution 181)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but misleading. The UN Security Council decide to *not* implement resolution 181. It is a moot point.
Click to expand...


You lie, again, Pinocchio.

United Nations...


> The question of Palestine was brought before the UN General Assembly...An 11-member Special Committee on Palestine was formed at the first special session of the Assembly.  The majority of the committee members that Palestine be partitioned into a Jewish state and an Arab state.
> 
> *At a second session, the UN General Assembly on 29 November 1947 adopted Resolution 181 approving...the Plan of Partition.  The Plan included the creation of... the Jewish state no later than 1 October 1948.  *
> http://www.un.org/depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1947:
> The United Nations approved the partition under which the Palestinian Arabs, who accounted for 70% of the population and owned 92% of the land, were allocated 47% of the country. (UN resolution 181)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but misleading. The UN Security Council decide to *not* implement resolution 181. It is a moot point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations...
> 
> 
> 
> The question of Palestine was brought before the UN General Assembly...An 11-member Special Committee on Palestine was formed at the first special session of the Assembly.  The majority of the committee members that Palestine be partitioned into a Jewish state and an Arab state.
> 
> *At a second session, the UN General Assembly on 29 November 1947 adopted Resolution 181 approving...the Plan of Partition.  The Plan included the creation of... the Jewish state no later than 1 October 1948.  *
> http://www.un.org/depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There is no lie. The UN General assembly passed resolution 181 and sent that recommendation to the Security Council for implementation. The Security Council Decided to not implement the plan.

Resolution 181 did not transfered any land, change any borders, or created any states. It was a big nothing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True but misleading. The UN Security Council decide to *not* implement resolution 181. It is a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations...
> 
> 
> 
> The question of Palestine was brought before the UN General Assembly...An 11-member Special Committee on Palestine was formed at the first special session of the Assembly.  The majority of the committee members that Palestine be partitioned into a Jewish state and an Arab state.
> 
> *At a second session, the UN General Assembly on 29 November 1947 adopted Resolution 181 approving...the Plan of Partition.  The Plan included the creation of... the Jewish state no later than 1 October 1948.  *
> http://www.un.org/depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no lie. The UN General assembly passed resolution 181 and sent that recommendation to the Security Council for implementation. The Security Council Decided to not implement the plan.
> 
> Resolution 181 did not transfered any land, change any borders, or created any states. It was a big nothing.
Click to expand...


You lie, again, Pinocchio. 

The US presided over the UN Security Council and US President Truman recognized Israeli statehood.

President Harry Truman, 1949...


> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release



You lost this debate, too.  Now, walk away, dink


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> United Nations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no lie. The UN General assembly passed resolution 181 and sent that recommendation to the Security Council for implementation. The Security Council Decided to not implement the plan.
> 
> Resolution 181 did not transfered any land, change any borders, or created any states. It was a big nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> The US presided over the UN Security Council and US President Truman recognized Israeli statehood.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this debate, too.  Now, walk away, dink
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with resolution 181.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no lie. The UN General assembly passed resolution 181 and sent that recommendation to the Security Council for implementation. The Security Council Decided to not implement the plan.
> 
> Resolution 181 did not transfered any land, change any borders, or created any states. It was a big nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> The US presided over the UN Security Council and US President Truman recognized Israeli statehood.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 1948, the President stated that when a permanent government was elected in Israel, it would promptly be given de jure recognition.  Elections for such a government were held on January 25th.  The votes have now been counted and this government has been officially informed of the results.  The United States Government is therefore pleased to extend de jure recognition to the Government of Israel as of this date.
> Press Release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this debate, too.  Now, walk away, dink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with resolution 181.
Click to expand...


Accept defeat graciously and move on so I can demolish you, again 

Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, the US and most of the 200 countries in the world have absolutely no UN approval, at all.  You wanna shut them down, too? 

Israel is the only state in the world with endorsements from both the League of Nations and the UN.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, again, Pinocchio.
> 
> The US presided over the UN Security Council and US President Truman recognized Israeli statehood.
> 
> President Harry Truman, 1949...
> 
> 
> You lost this debate, too.  Now, walk away, dink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accept defeat graciously and move on so I can demolish you, again
> 
> Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, the US and most of the 200 countries in the world have absolutely no UN approval, at all.  You wanna shut them down, too?
> 
> Israel is the only state in the world with endorsements from both the League of Nations and the UN.
Click to expand...


Show me where the League of Nations ever mentioned "Israel." "Israel" was not mentioned in resolution 181. Not that it matters. There is no resolution 181.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like much of your comments Jillian,you tend to skirt the facts to suit your arguement,in as much as "the Pals started a war"
> 
> They did not infact...the WAR as you call it was started when the Zionist started flooding Palestine with Boat People from Europe(I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. The Zionists went to Palestine with the* stated goal* of taking over Palestine. To accomplish this they needed a lot of people so they imported Jews by the boatload from wherever they could find them.
> 
> The so called "the Arabs attacked the Jews" was the Palestinians defending themselves from this foreign invasion. The propagandists call this the "civil war" that preceded the 1948 war but it wasn't.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm7dMhE80dw]Alnakba English P1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *


> As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.
> 
> The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan.
> 
> While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world.
> 
> Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel. Moreover, it could have allowed representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross to visit Schalit.  Hamas, however, is more interested in clinging to power than in serving its people; and in light of increased calls for lifting the blockade following the flotilla incident at sea, the movement's leaders in Syria and the Gaza Strip are now convinced that they are marching in the right direction.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.
> 
> Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> *Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *
> 
> 
> 
> As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.
> 
> The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan.
> 
> While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world.
> 
> Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel. Moreover, it could have allowed representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross to visit Schalit.  Hamas, however, is more interested in clinging to power than in serving its people; and in light of increased calls for lifting the blockade following the flotilla incident at sea, the movement's leaders in Syria and the Gaza Strip are now convinced that they are marching in the right direction.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.
> 
> Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)
Click to expand...


Stoner, your link is soooooooo full of crap.


----------



## JStone

*The London Times: Gaza's Deadly Guardians*



> A radical Islamist state has emerged from the smoking ruins of Gaza, threatening a new war with nearby Israel. Marie Colvin ventures into the lair of the Hamas extremists imposing their hardline doctrine on Palestinians trapped there.
> Hamas wants you to believe it has created a benevolent sanctuary where once chaos reigned. At the beginning of the journey into Gaza its easy to believe that things are better. Then you start talking to people  in private.
> 
> Young men show you bruised limbs and welts on their feet; every girl wears a hijab head covering and, for the first time, women wear niqab  Saudi-style face coverings that reveal only the eyes. And people whisper.
> 
> Welcome to Hamastan.
> 
> Ahmed Al-Nabaat, 24, sits in his courtyard in an oversized Barcelona shirt. He looks too young to be the father of the three young children who toddle barefoot round the tiny dirt courtyard.  His feet still hurt. Hamas came for him at 2am. About 30 armed men, their faces masked but wearing the black uniforms and badges of the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigade, the military wing of Hamas, had surrounded the house. They covered his eyes and took him away in a car.
> 
> They took me somewhere, I dont know, a room, Nabaat says. He has high cheekbones and the near-black skin of his Sudanese ancestry. They were screaming and beating me, punching me, slapping me on the face, he says. Then they tied my legs together and started falaka  a traditional Arabic torture where the soles of the feet are beaten with sticks. I relaxed. He sees the surprise in my face. I thought they were going to kill me, he explains.  When I realised its just falaka, I thought, okay, its just torture.   Qassam dumped him near his home, hours later. It took him half an hour to walk what usually takes two minutes. You were lucky, interjects his unsympathetic father, who is sitting against a courtyard wall. Most of the people they beat, they throw them unconscious in the street and they are not found until the morning.
> 
> His crime? Earlier that night at a party for a friends wedding, Nabaat had danced and played a song popular in Gaza  an over-romanticised ballad to Samih al-Madhoun, a Fatah commander executed by Hamas during the fighting. Hamas cameramen had filmed as Madhoun was dragged down the street amid spitting crowds, shot in the stomach, beaten and shot some more. It was shown on Hamas television that night.
> 
> The overblown ballad of his death  Your blood is not for free Samih/You left behind an earthquake/We will not forget you Samih  is such a Gazan hit that many young people have it on their mobile phones. Hamas, predictably, is furious. Three of Al-Nabaats friends who had danced at the wedding were also beaten. Azil Akhras is a sophisticated 24-year-old woman with heavily kohled eyes, thick, flowing black hair and rouged lips, comfortable in her jeans and tight red shirt. Life used to be shopping, going out  maybe to Roots, a popular Gaza nightclub even though it now serves only soft drinks  and going to the beach. Her life changed dramatically three months ago when Hamas took over Gaza. Now, I cover my head when I go in a car. Hamas is at the checkpoints. Last week, they stopped a girl who was not covered and they beat her brother when he tried to protect her.
> 
> She and her sister must be careful; they are alone. Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.  Its not just shopping trips she misses. A university graduate, Akhras had wanted to sit her masters degree; she wanted to travel. I had an idea, I wanted to be famous in history. Maybe a journalist, she says. Now, theres no chance, I cant even go outside. She resents Hamass repression. If I decide to cover [my head], it will be for my God, not some Qassam soldier.
> 
> Gazans are living in a climate of fear. The place is eerily serene, not only because of the presence of disciplined Hamas security forces on the streets but, as in all successful police states, because everyone has started policing themselves, afraid of the consequences of stepping over a line not defined in formal law.
> 
> Now that Hamas has solidified power, they are putting in place their system of keeping it. One part of this is a new ladies unit, reminiscent of the one in Iran where fierce, make-up-free women drag other women out of cars and away for re-education. Ominously, Hamas have failed so far to set up a court system, so cases are being heard by an Islamic judge.
> 
> The penalty for being singled out as partisan [against Hamas] could be an instant kneecapping; fighters taken prisoner could expect torture, and sometimes summary execution. An acquaintance of Rajoubs from the town of Beit Hanoun was visiting a relative at the local hospital when armed men in masks burst into the ward where a senior Fatah militant, Louai el-Masri, was being treated after an earlier clash. A doctor there told him that Hamas gunmen had shot el-Masri dead in his bed, then killed his brother as he was being operated on for bullet wounds, and also their father, who was in a waiting room.
> 
> Nobody has forgotten how Islamic mobs trashed premises where alcohol was sold and burnt down our only cinema for showing films the imams considered immoral, he points out. Reports say that Hamas has already begun ordering dress shops to remove female mannequins and advertisements for immodest lingerie from their windows, while hotels have been instructed to refuse rooms to unmarried couples, or face the consequences.
> 
> Gaza's deadly guardians - Times Online


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *
> 
> 
> 
> As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.
> 
> The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan.
> 
> While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world.
> 
> Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel. Moreover, it could have allowed representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross to visit Schalit.  Hamas, however, is more interested in clinging to power than in serving its people; and in light of increased calls for lifting the blockade following the flotilla incident at sea, the movement's leaders in Syria and the Gaza Strip are now convinced that they are marching in the right direction.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.
> 
> Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stoner, your link is soooooooo full of crap.
Click to expand...




> Khaled Abu Toameh (Arabic: &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1591;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577;*, born 1963) is a Israeli Arab journalist and documentary filmmaker who shared Israel Media Watch's 2010 award for media criticism with satirical Israeli website Latma.
> 
> He is the West Bank and Gaza correspondent for the Jerusalem Post and U.S. News and World Report, and has been the Palestinian affairs producer for NBC News since 1988. His articles have appeared in the Sunday Times, Daily Express and many others. He also writes for the Hudson Institute think-tank in New York[2], where he works as a senior advisor


Khaled Abu Toameh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoner, your link is soooooooo full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaled Abu Toameh (Arabic: &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1591;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577;*, born 1963) is a Israeli Arab journalist and documentary filmmaker who shared Israel Media Watch's 2010 award for media criticism with satirical Israeli website Latma.
> 
> He is the West Bank and Gaza correspondent for the Jerusalem Post and U.S. News and World Report, and has been the Palestinian affairs producer for NBC News since 1988. His articles have appeared in the Sunday Times, Daily Express and many others. He also writes for the Hudson Institute think-tank in New York[2], where he works as a senior advisor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khaled Abu Toameh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well, that explains it, thank you.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stoner, your link is soooooooo full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaled Abu Toameh (Arabic: &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1591;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577;*, born 1963) is a Israeli Arab journalist and documentary filmmaker who shared Israel Media Watch's 2010 award for media criticism with satirical Israeli website Latma.
> 
> He is the West Bank and Gaza correspondent for the Jerusalem Post and U.S. News and World Report, and has been the Palestinian affairs producer for NBC News since 1988. His articles have appeared in the Sunday Times, Daily Express and many others. He also writes for the Hudson Institute think-tank in New York[2], where he works as a senior advisor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khaled Abu Toameh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that explains it, thank you.
Click to expand...



Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.  


> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/index.php?maa=ReadStory&ChannelID=81021]


----------



## Amadoos

Why does israel attack civilians? Jus' wonderin'


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child was pronounced dead on Monday night in hospital after suffering serious injuries a month ago in an Israeli shelling of a group of children east of Gaza.

Medical sources said that Ibrahim Adnan Al-Zaza, 14, was wounded along with his cousin Mohammed, 15, in the vicinity of Wafaa hospital in Gaza city.

Human rights groups recalled that both children were hit with shrapnel wounds all over their bodies.

They were admitted into ICU in Gazas Shifa hospital but later transferred to a hospital in 1948 occupied Palestine where Ibrahim was proclaimed dead.

Palestinian child succumbs to wounds sustained in Israeli shelling


----------



## thetor

Its just what they like doing and have been doing it to Palestinians for over 60 years.and directly and indirectly America has helped them,So what else do you need me to tell you,that they are wanted in the Netherlands and Belgium for WAR CRIMES....why won't Netnyarhoooo visit these two countries,he can't can he,if he was so Straight he'd be on a plane there tonight

BUT HE WON'T BECAUSE HE WOULD BE TRIED AS A WAR CRIMINAL.AS HE SHOULD BE

thetor





Amadoos said:


> Why does israel attack civilians? Jus' wonderin'


----------



## JStone

thetor said:


> Its just what they like doing and have been doing it to Palestinians for over 60 years.



List of Palestinian suicide attacks on Israel List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Amadoos

JSto, why does israel attack civilians? Jus' wonderin'


----------



## JStone

thetor said:


> Its just what they like doing and have been doing it to Palestinians for over 60 years.and directly and indirectly America has helped them,So what else do you need me to tell you,that they are wanted in the Netherlands and Belgium for WAR CRIMES....why won't Netnyarhoooo visit these two countries,he can't can he,if he was so Straight he'd be on a plane there tonight
> 
> BUT HE WON'T BECAUSE HE WOULD BE TRIED AS A WAR CRIMINAL.AS HE SHOULD BE
> 
> thetor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amadoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does israel attack civilians? Jus' wonderin'
Click to expand...



*Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence*


> *The grisly trail of broken toys and bloodied bedclothes and carpets inside the family home led to the bodies. They lay in their own blood, all knifed to death: Ruth Fogel, the 35-year-old mother; Udi, 36, the father; their 11-year-old son, Yoav; their 4-year-old son, Elad; and Hadas, their baby.
> 
> Hadas was just three months old. Her throat had been cut by the terrorist butchers who this month broke into the Fogel home in Itamar on a remote hilltop settlement in the West Bank. Yoav was killed as he read in bed.*
> 
> Their every name should be remembered. They died because they were Jews. They were victims not just of the butchers, whose foul crimes Hamas celebrated in Gaza by giving out candy to children. They were also victims of the incitements to kill a Jew that the people of Israel have to live with every day, so many of them with memories of mothers and fathers and grandmothers and grandfathers who perished in Nazi death camps.
> 
> *Professor Fouad Ajami, one of the great scholars of the Middle East, put it as follows after an earlier massacre: "The suicide bomber of the Passover massacre did not descend from the sky; he walked straight out of the culture of incitement let loose on the land, a menace hovering over Israel, a great Palestinian and Arab refusal to let that country be, to cede it a place among the nations. He partook of the culture all around himthe glee [that] greets those brutal deeds of terror, the cult that rises around the martyrs and their families."*
> 
> This is a culture where sermons legitimize violence in the name of Islam and have shaped generations of Arabs with what writer Eli Hertz calls "a steady diet of poison-filled propaganda." Hertz writes: "For non-Arabic speakers, it is hard to grasp just how pervasive the propaganda is in areas controlled by the Palestinian Authority and throughout the Arab world. It is omnipresent: in state-controlled media outlets, in schools and mosques, at rallies, in speeches and articles." Professor Bernard Lewis, the great academic authority on Islam, has said that if the West knew what was being said in Arabic, people would be horrified
> 
> Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence - US News and World Report


----------



## Amadoos

But why kill civies?


----------



## JStone

Amadoos said:


> But why kill civies?



Why do Muslims human shield, stooge?

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its just what they like doing and have been doing it to Palestinians for over 60 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks on Israel List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Children killed since Sep. 2000
Israeli 125
Palestinian 1471

Remember These Children


----------



## Amadoos

JStone said:


> Amadoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why kill civies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims human shield, stooge?
> 
> "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
Click to expand...


Oh, because they want you to kill them. Now I know, I guess, lol.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child lost his left eye on Wednesday when Israeli occupation forces fired teargas canisters at demonstrators near Qalandia in occupied Jerusalem.

Medical sources said that 13-year-old Ahed Wahdan was seriously injured in his left eye when a teargas canister hit him in the face.

They said that he was carried to Ramallah government hospital then to the eye hospital in Jerusalem from where he is expected to be moved to Hadassah hospital in view of his critical condition

Palestinian boy loses left eye in Israeli quelling of demonstrators


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child lost his left eye on Wednesday when Israeli occupation forces fired teargas canisters at demonstrators near Qalandia in occupied Jerusalem.



Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.



Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

*Israel attacks civilians* because they lust for blood because they still haven't gotten over the holocaust and seek revenge daily.


----------



## JStone

NightRyder said:


> *Israel attacks civilians* because they lust for blood because they still haven't gotten over the holocaust and seek revenge daily.



Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence


> The grisly trail of broken toys and bloodied bedclothes and carpets inside the family home led to the bodies. They lay in their own blood, all knifed to death: Ruth Fogel, the 35-year-old mother; Udi, 36, the father; their 11-year-old son, Yoav; their 4-year-old son, Elad; and Hadas, their baby.
> 
> Hadas was just three months old. Her throat had been cut by the terrorist butchers who this month broke into the Fogel home in Itamar on a remote hilltop settlement in the West Bank. Yoav was killed as he read in bed.
> 
> Their every name should be remembered. They died because they were Jews. They were victims not just of the butchers, whose foul crimes Hamas celebrated in Gaza by giving out candy to children. They were also victims of the incitements to kill a Jew that the people of Israel have to live with every day, so many of them with memories of mothers and fathers and grandmothers and grandfathers who perished in Nazi death camps.
> 
> Professor Fouad Ajami, one of the great scholars of the Middle East, put it as follows after an earlier massacre: "The suicide bomber of the Passover massacre did not descend from the sky; he walked straight out of the culture of incitement let loose on the land, a menace hovering over Israel, a great Palestinian and Arab refusal to let that country be, to cede it a place among the nations. He partook of the culture all around himthe glee [that] greets those brutal deeds of terror, the cult that rises around the martyrs and their families."
> 
> This is a culture where sermons legitimize violence in the name of Islam and have shaped generations of Arabs with what writer Eli Hertz calls "a steady diet of poison-filled propaganda." Hertz writes: "For non-Arabic speakers, it is hard to grasp just how pervasive the propaganda is in areas controlled by the Palestinian Authority and throughout the Arab world. It is omnipresent: in state-controlled media outlets, in schools and mosques, at rallies, in speeches and articles." Professor Bernard Lewis, the great academic authority on Islam, has said that if the West knew what was being said in Arabic, people would be horrified
> 
> Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence - US News and World Report





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

"Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence"

You reap what you sow.


----------



## JStone

NightRyder said:


> "Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence"
> 
> You reap what you sow.



Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...
The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

JStoner, your post is not relevant to "you reap what you sow". Please try again soon.


----------



## JStone

Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


 
Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]


 
Israel was established by the Jewish People 3000 years ago, verified by the archaeological record, where Jews have lived to today.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage


 
*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> 
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. In the end, however, Israel was no match for expansionist Assyria. Samaria, the Israelite capital, fell to the Assyrians in 722 B.C.E.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> 
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

"Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence"

You reap what you sow.


----------



## JStone

Sahih Bukhari [sacred islamic scripture]
The Day of Judgment will not have come until you fight with the Jews, and the stones and the trees behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: 'O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!


----------



## NightRyder

Doucher, if muzzies hate izzys so much, why'd you all go plant yourselves right in the middle of them? You looking for a fight? Got a 5000 year old grudge to settle?


----------



## JStone

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage


 
*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> 
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. In the end, however, Israel was no match for expansionist Assyria. Samaria, the Israelite capital, fell to the Assyrians in 722 B.C.E.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> 
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

NightRyder said:


> "Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence"
> 
> You reap what you sow.



Stoner, you're a douche with nothing to say. Maybe you'd be more intelligent if you hadn't been dropped on your head so many times. Maybe.


----------



## JStone

Bumberclide said:


> *Israel attacks civilians* because Israel has no honour.



Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence


> The grisly trail of broken toys and bloodied bedclothes and carpets inside the family home led to the bodies. They lay in their own blood, all knifed to death: Ruth Fogel, the 35-year-old mother; Udi, 36, the father; their 11-year-old son, Yoav; their 4-year-old son, Elad; and Hadas, their baby.
> 
> Hadas was just three months old. Her throat had been cut by the terrorist butchers who this month broke into the Fogel home in Itamar on a remote hilltop settlement in the West Bank. Yoav was killed as he read in bed.
> 
> Their every name should be remembered. They died because they were Jews. They were victims not just of the butchers, whose foul crimes Hamas celebrated in Gaza by giving out candy to children. They were also victims of the incitements to kill a Jew that the people of Israel have to live with every day, so many of them with memories of mothers and fathers and grandmothers and grandfathers who perished in Nazi death camps.
> 
> Professor Fouad Ajami, one of the great scholars of the Middle East, put it as follows after an earlier massacre: "The suicide bomber of the Passover massacre did not descend from the sky; he walked straight out of the culture of incitement let loose on the land, a menace hovering over Israel, a great Palestinian and Arab refusal to let that country be, to cede it a place among the nations. He partook of the culture all around himthe glee [that] greets those brutal deeds of terror, the cult that rises around the martyrs and their families."
> 
> This is a culture where sermons legitimize violence in the name of Islam and have shaped generations of Arabs with what writer Eli Hertz calls "a steady diet of poison-filled propaganda." Hertz writes: "For non-Arabic speakers, it is hard to grasp just how pervasive the propaganda is in areas controlled by the Palestinian Authority and throughout the Arab world. It is omnipresent: in state-controlled media outlets, in schools and mosques, at rallies, in speeches and articles." Professor Bernard Lewis, the great academic authority on Islam, has said that if the West knew what was being said in Arabic, people would be horrified
> 
> Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence - US News and World Report





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



v


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



w


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



x


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



y


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



c


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



d


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



g


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



j


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



m


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



n


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



q


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



r


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



u


----------



## JStone

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



w


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



y


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



a


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



c


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Psychiatrist, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



g


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



h


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



j


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



m


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



x


----------



## JStone

Psychiatrist Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



z


----------



## JStone

Psychiatrist Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



b


----------



## JStone

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



e


----------



## JStone

Pallies celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



g


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



l


----------



## JStone

Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



o


----------



## JStone

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



q


----------



## JStone

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world:


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan?  His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was  breastfeeding her child.  When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her."  As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing.  For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over.  Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism.  Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime.  If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything.  This is why the negative language of Islam has failed.  It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook.  It has produced negative people.  If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force.  Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion.  It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad.  What do you find there?  Nothing but his raids and and his wives.  I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot.  The Islamc teachings  have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims.  I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUp7QLyjWLk]Wafa Sultan about the "Prophet" Muhammad! - YouTube[/ame]

Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> 
> The U.S. State Department Digest of International Law says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> *Opinions of officials and legal scholars
> *
> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> *States recognising the State of Palestine*
> 
> The exact number of countries recognizing the State of Palestine is unknown, due to the equivocal nature of many official statements of acknowledgment.[155] Many countries have a standing policy against making formal declarations that recognize new governments instead indicating their recognition of a state by doing business with its government.[105] Francis Boyle, legal advisor to the PLO, assisted the organization in drafting the 1988 Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Palestine. At that time, the United States was using its Foreign Assistance Act and other measures to discourage other countries and international organizations from extending recognition.[156] According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.[159]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



s


----------



## JStone

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation troops and settlers attacked the village of Qusra to the south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus resulting in the death of a 37-year-old local man who was wounded in the attack. Five others were wounded.

Palestinian medical sources said that Isam Kamal Badran  died as a result of receiving two bullets; one through his shoulder into his heart and the other through his back. He was taken to Rafidya hospital but died shortly after arriving there.

The IOF troops raided the village to protect the settlers who raided the village earlier to attack villagers and their property. Residents of the village had recently formed popular defence committees after numerous settlers attacks against the village and the torching of the village mosque by settlers

IOF troops kill Palestinian man in Qusra


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation



*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage


 
*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> 
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. In the end, however, Israel was no match for expansionist Assyria. Samaria, the Israelite capital, fell to the Assyrians in 722 B.C.E.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> 
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thetor

THE ZIONISTS ALSO CALLABORATED WITH THE NAZI TOO >>STONEY you just forgot TO MENTION THAT


JStone said:


> Palestinians celebrate 9/11
> Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube
> 
> Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
> Palestinians condemn killing of 'holy warrior' bin Laden - YouTube
> 
> Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
> Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube
> 
> Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube
> 
> Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
> 1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube
> 
> Islamonazi Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...
> 
> 
> 
> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God's will - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Welcome to the World of the Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

THROUGH HIS BACK........SAYS IT ALL Tinmore thanks 


P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation troops and settlers attacked the village of Qusra to the south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus resulting in the death of a 37-year-old local man who was wounded in the attack. Five others were wounded.
> 
> Palestinian medical sources said that Isam Kamal Badran  died as a result of receiving two bullets; one through his shoulder into his heart and the other through his back. He was taken to Rafidya hospital but died shortly after arriving there.
> 
> The IOF troops raided the village to protect the settlers who raided the village earlier to attack villagers and their property. Residents of the village had recently formed popular defence committees after numerous settlers attacks against the village and the torching of the village mosque by settlers
> 
> IOF troops kill Palestinian man in Qusra


----------



## P F Tinmore

thetor said:


> THROUGH HIS BACK........SAYS IT ALL Tinmore thanks
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation troops and settlers attacked the village of Qusra to the south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus resulting in the death of a 37-year-old local man who was wounded in the attack. Five others were wounded.
> 
> Palestinian medical sources said that Isam Kamal Badran  died as a result of receiving two bullets; one through his shoulder into his heart and the other through his back. He was taken to Rafidya hospital but died shortly after arriving there.
> 
> The IOF troops raided the village to protect the settlers who raided the village earlier to attack villagers and their property. Residents of the village had recently formed popular defence committees after numerous settlers attacks against the village and the torching of the village mosque by settlers
> 
> IOF troops kill Palestinian man in Qusra
Click to expand...


Not to mention that Palestinians cannot have guns. Of course that is Israel's law. Palestine's law states that Palestinians have the right to bear arms.

However, settlers carry full auto.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> THROUGH HIS BACK........SAYS IT ALL Tinmore thanks
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation troops and settlers attacked the village of Qusra to the south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus resulting in the death of a 37-year-old local man who was wounded in the attack. Five others were wounded.
> 
> Palestinian medical sources said that Isam Kamal Badran  died as a result of receiving two bullets; one through his shoulder into his heart and the other through his back. He was taken to Rafidya hospital but died shortly after arriving there.
> 
> The IOF troops raided the village to protect the settlers who raided the village earlier to attack villagers and their property. Residents of the village had recently formed popular defence committees after numerous settlers attacks against the village and the torching of the village mosque by settlers
> 
> IOF troops kill Palestinian man in Qusra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Palestinians cannot have guns. Of course that is Israel's law. Palestine's law states that Palestinians have the right to bear arms.
> 
> However, settlers carry full auto.
Click to expand...


Not to mention Palestine and Palestinians are a fiction.

Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

TULKAREM, (PIC)-- IOF troops handed on Thursday, eight residents of the village of Izbet Shufeh, to the south of the northern West Bank city of Tulkarem, demolition notices within a week because it lies in area (C).

Hasan Shaar, a resident of the village told PIC correspondent that the demolition notices were issued despite the facts that the owners of newly built homes have planning permissions and ownership deeds for the land and that the homes are already built, but waiting for the doors and windows to be installed.

Occupation forces hand demolition notices to residents of Ezbet Shufa


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> TULKAREM, (PIC)-- IOF troops handed on Thursday, eight residents of the village of Izbet Shufeh, to the south of the northern West Bank city of Tulkarem, demolition notices within a week because it lies in area (C).
> 
> Hasan Shaar, a resident of the village told PIC correspondent that the demolition notices were issued despite the facts that the owners of newly built homes have planning permissions and ownership deeds for the land and that the homes are already built, but waiting for the doors and windows to be installed.
> 
> Occupation forces hand demolition notices to residents of Ezbet Shufa



Another fake Pallywood fairy tale.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRz5WnHemkw]Resurrection in Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


> Quote:
> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment
> General Petraeus: Conflict presents distinct challenges to our ability to advance U.S. interests.


and Bibi's building in East Jerusalem < 3 days after his speech for peace at the U.N.


----------



## JStone

Dot Com said:


> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment
> General Petraeus: Conflict presents distinct challenges to our ability to advance U.S. interests.
> 
> 
> 
> and Bibi's building in East Jerusalem < 3 days after his speech for peace at the U.N.
Click to expand...


Jerusalem is sovereign Israeli land and the capital of Israel, dummy.

Are you retarded or just stupid?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- An international report said that the Israeli occupation authority (IOA) had demolished 409 Palestinian homes in 2011 so far that led to the displacement of 804 Palestinian citizens.

The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs in the occupied Palestinian territory (OCHA) pointed to an obvious escalation in the demolition streak of Palestinian homes at the hands of the IOA.

It explained that the IOA razed 290 Palestinian homes in 2010 that displaced 375 Palestinian citizens.

The report published on Saturday also noted that 139 Palestinians were injured in 326 Jewish settlers assaults since the start of 2011 compared to 202 Palestinians wounded in the same period last year in 202 attacks.

It said that 85 Palestinians were killed in the first nine months of 2011 while 53 were killed in the same period last year at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF).

OCHA noted that the IOF wounded 417 Palestinians so far this year while in 2010 the figure was 194.

OCHA: IOA demolished 400 homes in 2011, displaced 800 Palestinians


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- An international report said that the Israeli occupation authority (IOA) had demolished 409 Palestinian homes in 2011 so far that led to the displacement of 804 Palestinian citizens.



Israel occupies...Israel where Jews have lived since 3000 years ago.  How about that!

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying [King] Davidic Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 Yrs Old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thetor

fcuk me you are so THICK...Jewstone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- An international report said that the Israeli occupation authority (IOA) had demolished 409 Palestinian homes in 2011 so far that led to the displacement of 804 Palestinian citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel occupies...Israel where Jews have lived since 3000 years ago.  How about that!
> 
> Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...
> UFCK ME..your THICK,stoneage Jew Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel i s the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tel Dan Stele Verifying [King] Davidic Dynasty 3000 years ago
> The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel
> 
> Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago
> Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 Yrs Old.
> Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

thetor said:


> fcuk me



You're already fucked...up.


----------



## Baron

So-called Palestinian "civilians" are mostly terrorists or shields for terror activists.


----------



## Ropey

> Israel attacks civilians



Especially when those 'civilians' are tossing bombs into Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces shot and injured a 16-year-old boy in the Jahar al-Deik area south of Gaza city.

The boy, M.S., was hit in the left thigh by live ammunition fired by Israeli occupation forces east of Jahar al-Deik, located south of Gaza, said Adhan Abu Salmiyya, spokesman for the Higher Committee of Emergency Medical Services in Gaza.

The injured was transported to al-Shifa hopital in Gaza where his wounds were said to be moderate, Abu Salmiyya added.

IOF troops fire almost daily at Palestinian people and homes along the eastern border of the Gaza Strip.

16-year-old boy shot by IOF soldiers in Gaza


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces shot and injured a 16-year-old boy in the Jahar al-Deik area south of Gaza city.



Israel occupies...Israel, where Jews have lived and ruled for 3000 years to today.  How about that!

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


----------



## P F Tinmore

Thousands of Bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of Beersheva on Thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land.

The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "This land is ours, we are staying here!" and holding up signs reading: "No to the Praver plan" and "Social justice for all!" an AFP correspondent said.

Last month, the Israeli government approved the so-called Praver plan in a bid to address the problem of unrecognised Bedouin villages in the Negev desert of southern Israel.

Although the government says it will help the Bedouin better integrate into Israeli society, the proposal was formulated without any consultation with the community, with rights groups slamming it as a major blow to Bedouin rights and warning it would forcefully uproot tens of thousands from their land.

Thousands protest at Israel plan to uproot Negev Bedouins - Yahoo! News


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Thousands of Bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of Beersheva on Thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land._


Which those nomads conveniently forgot to produce land deeds to.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "This land is ours, we are staying here!"_


Of course, which is where the social security office to abuse is located! One prolific non-working bedouin fornication maniac, five "wives", a batallion of children, long live the tax-paying jews!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Thousands of Bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of Beersheva on Thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land.
> 
> The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "This land is ours, we are staying here!" and holding up signs reading: "No to the Praver plan" and "Social justice for all!" an AFP correspondent said.
> 
> Last month, the Israeli government approved the so-called Praver plan in a bid to address the problem of unrecognised Bedouin villages in the Negev desert of southern Israel.
> 
> Although the government says it will help the Bedouin better integrate into Israeli society, the proposal was formulated without any consultation with the community, with rights groups slamming it as a major blow to Bedouin rights and warning it would forcefully uproot tens of thousands from their land.
> 
> Thousands protest at Israel plan to uproot Negev Bedouins - Yahoo! News



Yahoo news.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Thousands of Bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of Beersheva on Thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land.
> 
> The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "This land is ours, we are staying here!" and holding up signs reading: "No to the Praver plan" and "Social justice for all!" an AFP correspondent said.
> 
> Last month, the Israeli government approved the so-called Praver plan in a bid to address the problem of unrecognised Bedouin villages in the Negev desert of southern Israel.
> 
> Although the government says it will help the Bedouin better integrate into Israeli society, the proposal was formulated without any consultation with the community, with rights groups slamming it as a major blow to Bedouin rights and warning it would forcefully uproot tens of thousands from their land.
> 
> Thousands protest at Israel plan to uproot Negev Bedouins - Yahoo! News



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing human development, political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Indices & Data | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jstone said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> thousands of bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of beersheva on thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land.
> 
> The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "this land is ours, we are staying here!" and holding up signs reading: "no to the praver plan" and "social justice for all!" an afp correspondent said.
> 
> Last month, the israeli government approved the so-called praver plan in a bid to address the problem of unrecognised bedouin villages in the negev desert of southern israel.
> 
> Although the government says it will help the bedouin better integrate into israeli society, the proposal was formulated without any consultation with the community, with rights groups slamming it as a major blow to bedouin rights and warning it would forcefully uproot tens of thousands from their land.
> 
> thousands protest at israel plan to uproot negev bedouins - yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yahoo news.
Click to expand...


afp


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> jstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> thousands of bedouins demonstrated in the southern city of beersheva on thursday to protest against a government project they say will displace tens of thousands of people from their land.
> 
> The demonstrators rallied in the city centre shouting: "this land is ours, we are staying here!" and holding up signs reading: "no to the praver plan" and "social justice for all!" an afp correspondent said.
> 
> Last month, the israeli government approved the so-called praver plan in a bid to address the problem of unrecognised bedouin villages in the negev desert of southern israel.
> 
> Although the government says it will help the bedouin better integrate into israeli society, the proposal was formulated without any consultation with the community, with rights groups slamming it as a major blow to bedouin rights and warning it would forcefully uproot tens of thousands from their land.
> 
> thousands protest at israel plan to uproot negev bedouins - yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yahoo news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> afp
Click to expand...


The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing human development, political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Indices & Data | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## pgm

JStone said:


> Yahoo news.



Agence France-Presse


----------



## JStone

pgm said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence France-Presse
Click to expand...


Even less credible, dimwit, but thanks for the laugh


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Bulldozers guarded by Israeli military jeeps leveled early Thursday morning six structures used for agriculture as well as homes in Maleh Valley in northern Jordan Valley.

Wide-ranging demolitions on the homes of shepherds in the Fariseya area in northern Maleh Valley left several families without refuge, said resident Ali Saraya.

The Israeli occupation authorities claimed the structures were built within the limits of a closed military zone, although locals have dwelled in the area for over 40 years.

Palestinians have said the Israeli occupation authorities aim at replacing the Palestinian population with Jewish settlers.

Israeli bulldozers raze structures, homes in Jordan Valley


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli occupation



Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)--  Violent clashes broke out in East Jerusalems Ras al-Amud district after Israeli occupation forces stormed the Arab stronghold in an attempt to carry out arrests.

Local youths responded to the incursion by throwing stones as the IOF troops fired teargas and rubber bullets at residents.

Violent clashes follow IOF incursion into Ras al-Amud


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)--  Violent clashes broke out in East Jerusalem&#8217;s Ras al-Amud district after Israeli occupation forces stormed the Arab stronghold in an attempt to carry out arrests.



Arabs show their asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock as they pray to Mecca


----------



## Jos

> Israel is a repressive rogue state. Netanyahu bombs Gaza and attacks fishermen while talking peace.
> 
> On October 10, without provocation, Israeli jets bombed northern Gaza. An explosion rocked Rafah city. So far, no cause is known but Israel most likely is responsible.
> 
> Israeli bulldozers demolished a Palestinian home near Bethlehem after military forces invaded Jaba village. Palestinians were prevented from entering or leaving.
> 
> On October 6, Israeli forces demolished homes, barns and barracks belonging to Palestinian shepherds in Wadi Al-Maleh and Al-Hamma north of the Jordan Valley.
> 
> At the same time, IDF troops stormed Beit Kahlil northwest of Hebron. Another Palestinian home was destroyed. Olive trees were uprooted and other property bulldozed. Soldiers fired tear gas at residents trying to stop them.
> 
> On October 8, Israeli gunboats opened fire on Gazan fishermen, causing extensive damage. No casualties were reported. At-Tawfeeq Society of Fishermen head Mahmoud Al Aassy said Israel terrorizes Gazans to deter them from fishing to earn a living and feed their families.
> 
> Similar incidents occurred earlier in October and many previous times, causing damage and casualties. In addition, dozens of fishermen have been kidnapped. Their boats and equipment were destroyed. As a result, Palestinians risk life and limb to fish.
> 
> Since the second Intifada began in September 2000, the Al Mezan Center for Human Rights said Israel attacked Palestinian fishermen 229 times, killing six and injuring 22. In addition, 29 fishermen were kidnapped and 67 boats confiscated without cause.
> 
> Israel contemptuously flouts the most fundamental international laws and norms, operating lawlessly with impunity. But Netanyahu wants peace.
> 
> Correction  he wants unconditional surrender to Israeli demands like in decades of previous one-sided negotiations. Palestinians only were awarded the right to enforce their own occupation.



Israeli-Style Peace and Justice | BobTuskin.com


----------



## JStone

*Wall Street Journal..."The Arab World's Dirty Secret".*


> As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians arein Arab countries.
> 
> Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."
> 
> The dirty little secret of the Arab world is that it has consistently treated Palestinians living in its midst with contempt and often violence. In 1970, Jordan expelled thousands of Palestinian militants after Yasser Arafat attempted a coup against King Hussein. In 1991, Kuwait expelled some 400,000 Palestinians working in the country as punishment for Arafat's support for Saddam Hussein in the first Gulf War.
> 
> For six decades, Palestinians have been forced by Arab governments to live in often squalid conditions so that they could serve as propaganda tools against Israel, even as millions of refugees elsewhere have been repatriated and absorbed by their host countries. This month's vote still falls short of giving Palestinian Lebanese the rights they deserve, including citizenship. But it's a reminder of the cynicism of so much Arab pro-Palestinian propaganda, and the credulity of those who fall for it.
> 
> The Huffington Riposte: WHO ARE THE GREATEST PERSECUTORS OF THE PALESTINIANS? NOT ISRAEL, IT IS THE REST OF THE ARAB WORLD



*British Muslims For Israel: SETTING THE RECORD STRAIGHT*



> Here at BMFI, we do not believe the Arab-Israeli conflict is a war over land or religion, but it is a clash of ideas. Israel, as a Western liberal democracy, extends equal rights to all of its citizens, regardless of religion or race. Muslims have more rights in Israel than in any other country in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> While Egypt guns down Sudanese refugees fleeing the murderous oppression of their government, Israel gives them home and shelter; while Lebanon denies Palestinian refugees access to healthcare, Israel provides emergency treatment for the residents of the West Bank and Gaza strip; while Syria keeps the Palestinians in refugee camps and sporadically slaughters them, Israel offered full citizenship to all its Palestinians after the Arab states attempted to destroy Israel and slaughter its Holocaust survivors in 1948.
> 
> British Muslims for Israel



*Washington Post: Why Palestinians Want To Be Israelis*


> One of the givens of the Middle East peace process is that Palestinians are eager to be free of rule by Israel and to live in a state of their own. That's why a new poll of the Arabs of East Jerusalem is striking: It shows that more of those people actually would prefer to be citizens of Israel than of a Palestinian state.
> 
> The awkward fact is that the 270,000 Arabs who live in East Jerusalem may not be very enthusiastic about joining Palestine. The survey, which was designed and supervised by former State Department Middle East researcher David Pollock, found that only 30 percent said they would prefer to be citizens of Palestine in a two-state solution, while 35 percent said they would choose Israeli citizenship. (The rest said they didn't know or refused to answer.) Forty percent said they would consider moving to another neighborhood in order to become a citizen of Israel rather than Palestine, and 54 percent said that if their neighborhood were assigned to Israel, they would not move to Palestine.
> 
> 
> The reasons for these attitudes are pretty understandable, even healthy. Arabs say they prefer Israel's jobs, schools, health care and welfare benefits to those of a Palestinian state -- and their nationalism is not strong enough for them to set aside these advantages in order to live in an Arab country.
> 
> PostPartisan - Why Palestinians want to be Israeli citizens


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Ten Palestinian female students were hospitalized in Al-Khalil on Tuesday morning after Israeli occupation forces assaulted and beat them up for refusing to pass through metal detectors.

Medical sources in Al-Khalil government hospital said that ten female students were admitted into the hospitals emergency ward with various injuries.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers at the Old City of Al-Khalil tried to force the students and teachers to pass through the electronic gates but they refused prompting the soldiers to attack them and fire gas bombs at them.

Ten Palestinian female students hospitalized after IOF assault


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Ten Palestinian female students were hospitalized in Al-Khalil on Tuesday morning after Israeli occupation forces assaulted and beat them up for refusing to pass through metal detectors.
> 
> Medical sources in Al-Khalil government hospital said that ten female students were admitted into the hospitals emergency ward with various injuries.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers at the Old City of Al-Khalil tried to force the students and teachers to pass through the electronic gates but they refused prompting the soldiers to attack them and fire gas bombs at them.
> 
> Ten Palestinian female students hospitalized after IOF assault





> Is it racist to criticize the Palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The Palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until Israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because Arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.It's about Jew-hatred as mandated by the Koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in Arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the Arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, Arab spring or no Arab spring.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1N1zhUm84w]The great Palestinian lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Ten Palestinian female students were hospitalized in Al-Khalil on Tuesday morning after Israeli occupation forces assaulted and beat them up for refusing to pass through metal detectors.
> 
> Medical sources in Al-Khalil government hospital said that ten female students were admitted into the hospitals emergency ward with various injuries.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers at the Old City of Al-Khalil tried to force the students and teachers to pass through the electronic gates but they refused prompting the soldiers to attack them and fire gas bombs at them.
> 
> Ten Palestinian female students hospitalized after IOF assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it racist to criticize the Palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The Palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until Israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because Arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.It's about Jew-hatred as mandated by the Koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in Arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the Arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, Arab spring or no Arab spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great Palestinian lie - YouTube
Click to expand...


Beating up women.

Israeli goontards in action.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Ten Palestinian female students were hospitalized in Al-Khalil on Tuesday morning after Israeli occupation forces assaulted and beat them up for refusing to pass through metal detectors.
> 
> Medical sources in Al-Khalil government hospital said that ten female students were admitted into the hospitals emergency ward with various injuries.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers at the Old City of Al-Khalil tried to force the students and teachers to pass through the electronic gates but they refused prompting the soldiers to attack them and fire gas bombs at them.
> 
> Ten Palestinian female students hospitalized after IOF assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it racist to criticize the Palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The Palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until Israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because Arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.It's about Jew-hatred as mandated by the Koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in Arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the Arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, Arab spring or no Arab spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great Palestinian lie - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating up women.
> 
> Israeli goontards in action.
Click to expand...


Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great Palestinian lie - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating up women.
> 
> Israeli goontards in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!
Click to expand...


Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?

I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating up women.
> 
> Israeli goontards in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?
> 
> I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.
Click to expand...


Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?
> 
> I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
Click to expand...


I don't care. I am not Muslim.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?
> 
> I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. I am not Muslim.
Click to expand...



Quran 60:4: We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. I am not Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 60:4: We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"
Click to expand...


Yeah, so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?
> 
> I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with foreign goontards beating up women?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah made Israeli goontards superior to women?
> 
> I didn't know that, but then again I am not Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with foreign goontards beating up women?
Click to expand...


We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari: While on his way to pray, Mohammed passed a group of women and he said, "Ladies, give to charities and donate money to the unfortunate, because I have witnessed that most of the people in Hell are women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with foreign goontards beating up women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Is that why you think foreign goontards can beat up women?

Hmmm.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with foreign goontards beating up women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why you think foreign goontards can beat up women?
> 
> Hmmm.
Click to expand...





Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.


> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
> Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you think foreign goontards can beat up women?
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So that makes it OK for Israeli goontards to beat up women?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you think foreign goontards can beat up women?
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes it OK for Israeli goontards to beat up women?
Click to expand...


Palestine Press Agency: Hamas arrested and beat a group of women holding a protest at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in central Gaza City on Saturday.

The women were celebrating the 46th anniversary of Fatah's first terror attack.

"Witnesses said that members of Hamas attacked the women with batons, tore up their flags and took the women to a detention center, shouting curses and insults." 
http://www.palpress.co.uk/arabic/


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it OK for Israeli goontards to beat up women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine Press Agency: Hamas arrested and beat a group of women holding a protest at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in central Gaza City on Saturday.
> 
> The women were celebrating the 46th anniversary of Fatah's first terror attack.
> 
> "Witnesses said that members of Hamas attacked the women with batons, tore up their flags and took the women to a detention center, shouting curses and insults."
> -
Click to expand...


I couldn't find that article on your link.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The European Union on Thursday expressed "regret" over Israel's decision to demolish a West Bank mosque for the third time, calling on the Jewish state to reexamine its policy on the area.

"The EU missions in Jerusalem and Ramallah regret the recent demolition of a mosque in the village of Khirbet Yarza," the statement said, noting it was the third time the mosque has been demolished within a year.

"Since the year 2000 more than 4,800 Palestinian houses and structures have been demolished for lacking a building permit in Area C. The EU calls on Israel to review its policy and planning system in order to allow for the socio-economic development of the Palestinian communities," the statement said.

Figures from the Israeli NGO Bimkom show that around 95 percent of Palestinian applications for a building permit are rejected, with the Civil Administration granting only around 12 permits a year.

EU 'regrets' Israel mosque demolition - Yahoo! News


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The European Union on Thursday expressed "regret" over Israel's decision to demolish a West Bank mosque for the third time, calling on the Jewish state to reexamine its policy on the area.
> 
> "The EU missions in Jerusalem and Ramallah regret the recent demolition of a mosque in the village of Khirbet Yarza," the statement said, noting it was the third time the mosque has been demolished within a year.
> 
> "Since the year 2000 more than 4,800 Palestinian houses and structures have been demolished for lacking a building permit in Area C. The EU calls on Israel to review its policy and planning system in order to allow for the socio-economic development of the Palestinian communities," the statement said.
> 
> Figures from the Israeli NGO Bimkom show that around 95 percent of Palestinian applications for a building permit are rejected, with the Civil Administration granting only around 12 permits a year.
> 
> EU 'regrets' Israel mosque demolition - Yahoo! News



So, Hamas can demolish  buildings but Israel can't demolish illegal buildings?

http://www.thedailynewsegypt.com/region/hamas-faces-rising-anger-after-bulldozing-gaza-homes.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union on Thursday expressed "regret" over Israel's decision to demolish a West Bank mosque for the third time, calling on the Jewish state to reexamine its policy on the area.
> 
> "The EU missions in Jerusalem and Ramallah regret the recent demolition of a mosque in the village of Khirbet Yarza," the statement said, noting it was the third time the mosque has been demolished within a year.
> 
> "Since the year 2000 more than 4,800 Palestinian houses and structures have been demolished for lacking a building permit in Area C. The EU calls on Israel to review its policy and planning system in order to allow for the socio-economic development of the Palestinian communities," the statement said.
> 
> Figures from the Israeli NGO Bimkom show that around 95 percent of Palestinian applications for a building permit are rejected, with the Civil Administration granting only around 12 permits a year.
> 
> EU 'regrets' Israel mosque demolition - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hamas can demolish  buildings but Israel can't demolish illegal buildings?
> 
> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes
Click to expand...


Why do the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union on Thursday expressed "regret" over Israel's decision to demolish a West Bank mosque for the third time, calling on the Jewish state to reexamine its policy on the area.
> 
> "The EU missions in Jerusalem and Ramallah regret the recent demolition of a mosque in the village of Khirbet Yarza," the statement said, noting it was the third time the mosque has been demolished within a year.
> 
> "Since the year 2000 more than 4,800 Palestinian houses and structures have been demolished for lacking a building permit in Area C. The EU calls on Israel to review its policy and planning system in order to allow for the socio-economic development of the Palestinian communities," the statement said.
> 
> Figures from the Israeli NGO Bimkom show that around 95 percent of Palestinian applications for a building permit are rejected, with the Civil Administration granting only around 12 permits a year.
> 
> EU 'regrets' Israel mosque demolition - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hamas can demolish  buildings but Israel can't demolish illegal buildings?
> 
> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
Click to expand...


Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.

Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew word.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Hamas can demolish  buildings but Israel can't demolish illegal buildings?
> 
> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.
> 
> Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew word.
Click to expand...


I don't think any of those people have ever been to any of those places.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.
> 
> Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't think *any of those people have ever been to any of those places.
Click to expand...


Correct, you don't think.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.
> 
> Last time I checked, Israel was a Hebrew word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think *any of those people have ever been to any of those places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, you don't think.
Click to expand...


From the propaganda cut and paste expert.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think *any of those people have ever been to any of those places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, you don't think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the propaganda cut and paste expert.
Click to expand...


Awww, you gonna cry, little boy?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, you don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the propaganda cut and paste expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, you gonna cry, little boy?
Click to expand...


Get serious, dude, Your blabber means nothing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the propaganda cut and paste expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you gonna cry, little boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get serious, dude, Your blabber means nothing.
Click to expand...


You wanna be serious when your page says you "suck goats" and you have zero reputational points after 2 years?  Funny.


----------



## pgm

JStone said:


> Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.



Are the Egyptians Arabs?


----------



## JStone

pgm said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their own land would be in Saudi Arabia since Pallies are Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Egyptians Arabs?
Click to expand...


What's an Arab?


----------



## pgm

JStone said:


> What's an Arab?



I thought you knew.


----------



## JStone

pgm said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Arab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew.
Click to expand...


I do.  You tell me


----------



## pgm

JStone said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Arab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.  You tell me
Click to expand...


If you know, why would I be the one to tell you?


----------



## JStone

pgm said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.  You tell me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know, why would I be the one to tell you?
Click to expand...


No worries that you don't know what an Arab is.  Certainly, not the first time.


----------



## pgm

Well, I thought I did. But you leave me so unsure. Perhaps you could explain it to me.

Are Egyptians Arab?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Saturday afternoon fired at a funeral in the northern West Bank city of Jenin wounding four Palestinians.

Eyewitnesses said that locals were taking part in the funeral of Fathi Al-Khatib from Dhahr al-Maleh neighbourhood behind the apartheid wall and when they tried to get out of the gate to reach Toura neighbourhood south west of Jenin were the deceased was to be buried the IOF troops fired at them.

The PIC reporter said that the occupation soldiers hampered the movement of the participants in the funeral and forced them to go through the gate one by one. The locals rejected these restriction as they considered it to be disrespectful of the deceased and carried on walking behind the coffin. The occupation soldiers fired in the air then at the funeral. Four people were wounded, three of them were children of the deceased; Abdulla, Fathi, and Mustafa al-Khaltib, the fourth was Ahmad Kabaha.

IOF wound 4 Palestinians participating in a funeral


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- IOF troops on Saturday afternoon fired at a funeral in the northern West Bank city of Jenin wounding four Palestinians.





> Is it racist to criticize the Palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The Palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until Israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because Arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.It's about Jew-hatred as mandated by the Koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in Arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the Arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, Arab spring or no Arab spring.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1N1zhUm84w]The great Palestinian lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

> Patrick Condell  is an Irish-English writer, comedian, UKIP supporter and atheist internet personality. He performed alternative comedy shows during the 1980s and 1990s in the United Kingdom,


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> Patrick Condell  is an Irish-English writer, comedian, UKIP supporter and atheist internet personality. He performed alternative comedy shows during the 1980s and 1990s in the United Kingdom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=""]He gets Paid for his comedies[/SIZE]
Click to expand...


Puta, why are you spics so afraid of the nice Muslimes? 

Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise


> Muslims in Spain are witnessing a growing trend of Islamophobia in the country. As the hostility and restrictions against expressions of Islamic symbols and practises grows in Spanish society so does the alienation of  Muslims in Spain. In this briefing, Islamic Human Rights Commission (IHRC) aims to highlight some of the many issues of religious discrimination being faced by Muslims in Spain in order to create public awareness about the human rights abuses they face.
> 
> Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise - Spain - Muslims Around the World - Alukah.net


----------



## thetor

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Condell  is an Irish-English writer, comedian, UKIP supporter and atheist internet personality. He performed alternative comedy shows during the 1980s and 1990s in the United Kingdom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=""]He gets Paid for his comedies[/SIZE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puta, why are you spics so afraid of the nice Muslimes?
> 
> Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims in Spain are witnessing a growing trend of Islamophobia in the country. As the hostility and restrictions against expressions of Islamic symbols and practises grows in Spanish society so does the alienation of  Muslims in Spain. In this briefing, Islamic Human Rights Commission (IHRC) aims to highlight some of the many issues of religious discrimination being faced by Muslims in Spain in order to create public awareness about the human rights abuses they face.
> 
> Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise - Spain - Muslims Around the World - Alukah.net
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

SHUT THE FKUC UP tor


----------



## thetor

jstone said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> jenin, (pic)-- iof troops on saturday afternoon fired at a funeral in the northern west bank city of jenin wounding four palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it racist to criticize the palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.it's about jew-hatred as mandated by the koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, arab spring or no arab spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1n1zhum84w]the great palestinian lie - youtube[/ame]
Click to expand...

dumb bastard


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces and intelligence agents broke into the home of detained Jerusalemite MP Ahmed Attoun in Sur Baher village and took away seven of his relatives including two brothers.

The father of the MP told the Quds media center that a big number of Israeli policemen and border police accompanied intelligence agents and took away two of his other sons in the raid that took place before dawn Tuesday, adding that the police stormed the nearby homes of his brothers as well.

He said that the police forces detained five of Attouns cousins, adding that an intelligence officer told him that they had a list of names of his family to be arrested but did not give reasons for the arrest.

Israeli forces kidnapped MP Attoun from his sit-in tent pitched inside the premises of the Red Cross in Jerusalem last month. The lawmaker refused an Israeli court offer to release him in return for leaving the holy city.

Israeli intelligence kidnaps 7 family members of detained Jerusalemite MP


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces



*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani scholar, journalist, author and former Editor in Chief of Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today* Global Politician - Israel&#8217;s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State

Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.

Palestinian Arabs, on the other hand, never had a separate identity. They always thought of themselves as Arabs rather than as Palestinians. It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence. According to Bernard Lewis, &#8220;From the end of the Jewish state in antiquity to the beginning of British rule, the area now designated by the name Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.&#8221;

Lewis notes, "There had been a steady movement of Jews to the Holy Land throughout the centuries." In 135 CE Jews took part in the Bar Kochba revolt against imperial Rome and even re-established their capital in Jerusalem. Defeated by the most brutal of the Roman legions under the command of the emperor Hadrian, Jews were forbidden to reside in Jerusalem for nearly five hundred years. Once a year on the ninth of the Hebrew month of Av, they were allowed to weep at the remains of their destroyed Temple at a spot that came to be called "the Wailing Wall." In the meantime, the Roman authorities renamed Judea as Palestina in order to obliterate the memory of Jewish nationhood.

A resolution adopted by the first Congress of the Muslim Christian Association which met in Jerusalem in February 1919 underlines the Arab understanding of the situation conclusively. It said, "We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds."

Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority &#8211; a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestine&#8217;s towns. &#8220;By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."  

The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state using Arab citizens of Israel as its proxy in Israel. It must not be forgotten that the Israeli Arabs are part and parcel of the same Global Jihad that has been murdering our gallant soldiers on the war fronts in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired teargas and stun grenades at a peaceful march in Beit Ummar village, north of Al-Khalil, afternoon Saturday, local sources said.

They said that dozens of citizens took part in the march along with French and other foreign peace activists during which they called for ending occupation and settlement activity, releasing prisoners, and lifting the siege on Beit Ummar.

Groups of armed settlers confronted the march, which was heading to an area threatened with confiscation, and insulted the participants, locals said, adding that the settlers voiced racist slurs before starting to throw stones.

The locals noted that the soldiers did not budge to stop the settlers, who deliberately targeted journalists, adding that a number of injuries were sustained as a result.

Injuries in IOF, settlers attack on peaceful march


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired teargas and stun grenades at a peaceful march in Beit Ummar village, north of Al-Khalil, afternoon Saturday, local sources said._


What's "al-khalil"? Where's "al-khalil"?


----------



## pgm

docmauser1 said:


> What's "al-khalil"? Where's "al-khalil"?



I believe it's Hebron. It comes from the name Ibrahim al-Khalil (&#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604 meaning "Abraham the friend," according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Ropey

^ lol

It's Hebron.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- IOF troops stationed in watchtowers to the east of Qarara village, east of Khan Younis, in the southern Gaza Strip opened machinegun fire at Palestinian homes on Sunday morning terrifying the residents. No casualties were reported.

Palestinian homes close to the border are often the target of trigger happy occupation soldiers who fire at will at those homes causing material damage, terrorising the people and resulting in casualties sometimes.

Occupation army strafes Palestinian homes east of Khan Younis


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinians were wounded on Mondayas a result of artillery shelling by IOF troops stationed to the east of Gaza.

Local sources told PIC that occupation tanks bombed east Gaza with five artillery shells at least, this is in addition to strafing with machineguns agricultural fields and residential neighbourhoods.

The emergency committee said that the shelling resulted in the wounding of three residents, and the casualty toll is expected to rise.

Three Casualties as a result of artillery fire east of Gaza


----------



## thetor

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETHEAD


JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani scholar, journalist, author and former Editor in Chief of Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today* Global Politician - Israels Arab Citizens And The Jewish State
> 
> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs, on the other hand, never had a separate identity. They always thought of themselves as Arabs rather than as Palestinians. It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence. According to Bernard Lewis, From the end of the Jewish state in antiquity to the beginning of British rule, the area now designated by the name Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.
> 
> Lewis notes, "There had been a steady movement of Jews to the Holy Land throughout the centuries." In 135 CE Jews took part in the Bar Kochba revolt against imperial Rome and even re-established their capital in Jerusalem. Defeated by the most brutal of the Roman legions under the command of the emperor Hadrian, Jews were forbidden to reside in Jerusalem for nearly five hundred years. Once a year on the ninth of the Hebrew month of Av, they were allowed to weep at the remains of their destroyed Temple at a spot that came to be called "the Wailing Wall." In the meantime, the Roman authorities renamed Judea as Palestina in order to obliterate the memory of Jewish nationhood.
> 
> A resolution adopted by the first Congress of the Muslim Christian Association which met in Jerusalem in February 1919 underlines the Arab understanding of the situation conclusively. It said, "We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds."
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority  a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestines towns. By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state using Arab citizens of Israel as its proxy in Israel. It must not be forgotten that the Israeli Arabs are part and parcel of the same Global Jihad that has been murdering our gallant soldiers on the war fronts in Iraq and Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

DICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKHEAD


docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired teargas and stun grenades at a peaceful march in Beit Ummar village, north of Al-Khalil, afternoon Saturday, local sources said._
> 
> 
> 
> What's "al-khalil"? Where's "al-khalil"?
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

pgm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's "al-khalil"? Where's "al-khalil"?
> 
> 
> 
> _I believe it's Hebron. It comes from the name Ibrahim al-Khalil meaning "Abraham the friend," according to Wikipedia._
Click to expand...

Oh! It's Hebron! Who could've thought!


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _IOF troops stationed in watchtowers to the east of Qarara village, east of Khan Younis, in the southern Gaza Strip opened machinegun fire at Palestinian homes on Sunday morning terrifying the residents. No casualties were reported. Palestinian homes close to the border are often the target of trigger happy occupation soldiers who fire at will at those homes causing material damage, terrorising the people and resulting in casualties sometimes._


Shooting at watchtowers from residential areas is a known palistanian occupation, of course.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> ^ lol
> 
> It's Hebron.



Not an Arab name. 

Nice try though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) waged two air raids at dawn Wednesday on Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip.

Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli warplanes fired two missiles separately at a greenhouse to the northwest of Khan Younis leading to massive destruction in the area without any reported injuries.

These aerial attacks took place just a few hours after the Israeli artillery bombed Al-Waha district, north Gaza.

Israeli air strikes on Khan Younis earlier this morning


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli warplanes fired two missiles separately at a greenhouse to the northwest of Khan Younis leading to massive destruction in the area without any reported injuries._


Palistanian recipe for tomato paste: put a rocket launcher in a greenhouse, shoot a rocket into Israel, get some missiles smashed in said greenhouse, scrape the paste from the surroundings.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli warplanes fired two missiles separately at a greenhouse to the northwest of Khan Younis leading to massive destruction in the area without any reported injuries._
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanian recipe for tomato paste: put a rocket launcher in a greenhouse, shoot a rocket into Israel, get some missiles smashed in said greenhouse, scrape the paste from the surroundings.
Click to expand...

MORON


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli warplanes fired two missiles separately at a greenhouse to the northwest of Khan Younis leading to massive destruction in the area without any reported injuries._
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanian recipe for tomato paste: put a rocket launcher in a greenhouse, shoot a rocket into Israel, get some missiles smashed in said greenhouse, scrape the paste from the surroundings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _MORON_
Click to expand...

And why do misguided palistan cheerleaders resort to insults?


----------



## Ropey

docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanian recipe for tomato paste: put a rocket launcher in a greenhouse, shoot a rocket into Israel, get some missiles smashed in said greenhouse, scrape the paste from the surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> _MORON_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why do misguided palistan cheerleaders resort to insults?
Click to expand...


Because it's all theliq has?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation gunboats on Friday morning opened fire at Palestinian fishing boats opposite Gaza City coast, no casualties were reported.

Palestinian Naval Police in the Gaza Strip said that Israeli occupation gunboats positioned opposite Gaza City coast opened fire toward Palestinian fishing boats causing no casualties.

The occupation navy on Thursday kidnapped three fishermen. Palestinian fishermen, who are only allowed to fish within three miles of the coast, suffer constant harassment from Israeli occupation navy.

Israeli occupation gunboats fire at fishing boats opposite Gaza


----------



## JStone

*Nonie Darwish, Former Gazan, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel*...


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.
> An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened their heavy machineguns from military watchtowers at Palestinian farms and homes on Saturday.

Local sources said that the shooting targeted Farahin area and Khuza&#8217;a town to the east of Khan Younis but did not cause any casualties.

IOF troops routinely raid eastern and northern Gaza Strip areas.

IOF troops open machinegun fire at Palestinian farms in southern Gaza


----------



## destroythedome

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened their heavy machineguns from military watchtowers at Palestinian farms and homes on Saturday.
> 
> Local sources said that the shooting targeted Farahin area and Khuza&#8217;a town to the east of Khan Younis but did not cause any casualties.
> 
> IOF troops routinely raid eastern and northern Gaza Strip areas.
> 
> IOF troops open machinegun fire at Palestinian farms in southern Gaza



A quote from the palestinian information center carries about as much reputaion points for truth as you do. Whats next? quotes from ALJOCKZERO.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened their heavy machineguns from military watchtowers at Palestinian farms and homes on Saturday.
> 
> Local sources said that the shooting targeted Farahin area and Khuzaa town to the east of Khan Younis but did not cause any casualties.
> 
> IOF troops routinely raid eastern and northern Gaza Strip areas.
> 
> IOF troops open machinegun fire at Palestinian farms in southern Gaza





*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani scholar, journalist, author and former Editor in Chief of Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today* Global Politician - Israels Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs, on the other hand, never had a separate identity. They always thought of themselves as Arabs rather than as Palestinians. It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence. According to Bernard Lewis, From the end of the Jewish state in antiquity to the beginning of British rule, the area now designated by the name Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  Lewis notes, "There had been a steady movement of Jews to the Holy Land throughout the centuries." In 135 CE Jews took part in the Bar Kochba revolt against imperial Rome and even re-established their capital in Jerusalem. Defeated by the most brutal of the Roman legions under the command of the emperor Hadrian, Jews were forbidden to reside in Jerusalem for nearly five hundred years. Once a year on the ninth of the Hebrew month of Av, they were allowed to weep at the remains of their destroyed Temple at a spot that came to be called "the Wailing Wall." In the meantime, the Roman authorities renamed Judea as Palestina in order to obliterate the memory of Jewish nationhood.
> 
> A resolution adopted by the first Congress of the Muslim Christian Association which met in Jerusalem in February 1919 underlines the Arab understanding of the situation conclusively. It said, "We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds."
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority  a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestines towns. By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state using Arab citizens of Israel as its proxy in Israel. It must not be forgotten that the Israeli Arabs are part and parcel of the same Global Jihad that has been murdering our gallant soldiers on the war fronts in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened their heavy machineguns from military watchtowers at Palestinian farms and homes on Saturday.
> 
> Local sources said that the shooting targeted Farahin area and Khuza&#8217;a town to the east of Khan Younis but did not cause any casualties.
> 
> IOF troops routinely raid eastern and northern Gaza Strip areas.
> 
> IOF troops open machinegun fire at Palestinian farms in southern Gaza



*Nonie Darwish, Former Gazan, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel* http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123733224510363157.html


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.
> An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP) &#8212; Palestinian officials say a Hamas naval policeman has been killed and seven others have been wounded in an Israeli airstrike on their building in the northern Gaza Strip.

Gaza policeman killed, 7 hurt in Israel airstrike - Yahoo! News


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP)  Palestinian officials say a Hamas naval policeman has been killed and seven others have been wounded in an Israeli airstrike on their building in the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> Gaza policeman killed, 7 hurt in Israel airstrike - Yahoo! News



*Nonie Darwish, Former Gazan, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel  *An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bulldozers flanked by Israeli troops razed four Palestinian homes near the ancient city of Jericho on Tuesday, with Israel saying they endangered a nearby archaeological site.

Ammar Fakhuri, the owner of one of the buildings, told AFP it was the third time that Israel had demolished properties he owned.

"They did it twice in the Old City of Jerusalem in 2004 and 2010 and now here," he said, adding that Tuesday's demolition was carried out by two bulldozers with an army escort.

http://news.yahoo.com/israel-demoli...JsZHxtaWRkbGUgZWFzdARwdANzZWN0aW9ucw--;_ylv=3


----------



## JStone

*Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes* 

*
Hamas Violently Kick Palestinians Out of Homes In Gaza *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- IOF troops closed on Thursday evening the main entrance to the village of Beita to the south of the northern West Bank village of Beita after storming the village and clashing with local youth.

IOF troops fired teargas canisters in abundance. They also fire flares and live ammunition towards people. The local villagers did not know the reason for the raid.

Violent clashes in Beita to the south of Nablus


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- IOF troops closed on Thursday evening the main entrance to the village of Beita to the south of the northern West Bank village of Beita after storming the village and clashing with local youth.
> 
> IOF troops fired teargas canisters in abundance. They also fire flares and live ammunition towards people. The local villagers did not know the reason for the raid.
> 
> Violent clashes in Beita to the south of Nablus



Arabs and Muslims are very peace-loving people.

*Burak Bekdil, Hurriyet, Turkey: Golda Meir Was Right *Why Golda Meir was right - Hurriyet Daily News


> It has been more than two and a half years since Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an told to Israeli President Shimon Peress face, You (Jews) know well how to kill. Prime Minister Erdo&#287;an has also declared more than a few times that the main obstacle to peace in this part of the world is Israel, once calling the Jewish state a festering boil in the Middle East that spreads hate and enmity. In this holy month of Ramadan full of blood on Muslim territories, lets try to identify who are the ones who know well how to kill.
> 
> As the Syrian death count clicks every day to come close to 2,000, the Turkish-Kurdish death count does not stop, already over 40,000 since 1984, both adding to the big pool of blood called the Middle East. Only during this Ramadan, the Kurdistan Workers Party, or PKKs, death toll has reached 50 in this Muslim Kurds vs. Muslim Turks war. This excludes the PKK casualties in Turkey and in northern Iraq due to Turkish military retaliation since they are seldom accurately reported.
> 
> Sudan is not in the conventional Middle East, so lets ignore the genocide there. Lets ignore, also, the West Pakistani massacres in East Pakistan (Bangladesh) totaling 1.25 million in 1971. Or 200,000 deaths in Algeria in war between Islamists and the government in 1991-2006.
> 
> But a simple, strictly Middle East research will give you one million deaths in the all-Muslim Iran-Iraq war; 300,000 Muslim minorities killed by Saddam Hussein; 80,000 Iranians killed during the Islamic revolution; 25,000 deaths in 1970-71, the days of Black September, by the Jordanian government in its fight against the Palestinians; and 20,000 Islamists killed in 1982 by the elder al-Assad in Hama. The World Health Organizations estimate of Osama bin Ladens carnage in Iraq was already 150,000 a few years earlier.
> 
> In a 2007 research, Gunnar Heinsohn from the University of Bremen and Daniel Pipes, director of the Middle East Forum, found out that some 11 million Muslims have been violently killed since 1948, of which 35,000, (0.3 percent) died during the six years of Arab war against Israel, or one out of every 315 fatalities. In contrast, over 90 percent who perished were killed by fellow Muslims.
> 
> According to Mssrs. Heinsohn and Pipes, the grisly inventory finds the total number of deaths in conflicts all over the world since 1950 numbering around 85 million. Of that, the Muslim Arab deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict were at 46,000 including 11,000 during Israels war of independence. That makes 0.05 percent of all deaths in all conflicts, or 0.4 percent of all Arab deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict.
> 
> In another calculation ignoring small massacres like the one that goes on in Syria and other deaths during the Arab Spring, only Saddams Iraq, Jordan, the elder al-Assads Syria, Iran-Iraq war, the bin Laden campaign in Iraq, the Iranian Islamic revolution and the Turkish-Kurdish conflict caused 1.65 million Muslim deaths by Muslims compared to less than 50,000 deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1950, including fatalities during and after Operation Cast Lead which came after the Heinsohn-Pipes study. For those who dont have a calculator ready at their desks, allow me to tell: 50,000 is three percent of 1.65 million.
> 
> Golda Meir, the fourth prime minister of Israel, or rather the Mother of Israel, had a perfectly realistic point when she said that peace in the Middle East would only be possible when Arabs love their children more than they hate us.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign peace activists were wounded on Friday when they were attacked by Israeli soldiers during weekly anti-wall marches in several West Bank villages and towns.

In Bil'in village west of Ramallah, dozens of Palestinians were reportedly injured when Israeli soldiers fired rubber bullets, and stun and tear gas grenades at their weekly march.

The Bil'in committee against Israel's segregation wall and settlement said the march of this week was dedicated to the support of the reconciliation meeting between Hamas and Fatah leaders in Cairo.

In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces violently attacked the weekly march organized by Kafr Kaddum villagers near Qalqiliya. Many participants suffered from tear gas suffocation.

The villagers along with peace activists protested Israel's settlement expansion activities and demanded the opening of the village's main street that has been closed for years.

Israeli soldiers attack Friday's peaceful rallies against wall and settlement


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign peace activists were wounded on Friday when they were attacked by Israeli soldiers during weekly anti-wall marches in several West Bank villages and towns.[]/quote]
> 
> Why are Arabs illegally occupying Israel?
> 
> Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...
> 
> 
> 
> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
> The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel
> 
> Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
> Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago
> Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
> Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel
> 
> 
> 
> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PBS Nova...
> 
> 
> 
> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gee, Stoner, it took you 15 minutes to paste drivel after my post.

You're slipping.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Gee, Stoner, it took you 15 minutes to paste drivel after my post.
> 
> You're slipping.



Can you provide an archaeological record for any bogus "Palestinian" civilization in Israel?

No, I didn't think so.  You're allowed to be dumb.  

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Can you tell me when Jews were the *only* people in Palestine?

I didn't think so.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Can you tell me when Jews were the *only* people in Palestine?
> 
> I didn't think so.



Israel, not "Palestine" The Romans renamed Israel "Palestina" 500 years before Rome and Romans even existed and 1000 years before Rome occupied Israel.  The Romans left Israel for Italy 1500 years ago.

Can you name one nation other than the Jewish nation established in Israel the past 3000 years?  No, I didn't think so.  

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> The Romans renamed Israel "Palestina" 500, blah, blah, blah...



And it has been Palestine ever since. It was called Palestine in the Balfour declaration in 1917. It was called Palestine when the League of Nations defined its borders in 1922. It was called Palestine in the UN armistice agreements in 1949. It is still called Palestine today.

You are feeding us a line of bull.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Romans renamed Israel "Palestina" 500, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it has been Palestine ever since.
Click to expand...


You're allowed to be uneducated.

Jews never relinquished sovereignty over Israel in the past 3000 years.  Palestine is a made-up word.

Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 
Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times [400 years, before World War I], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


 
Historian Bernard Lewis 


> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory. To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews not ro Arabs. From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel. It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful. From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the country---Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel. After a long battle, it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation "aleph yod" For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael.


 
Bernard Lewis


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant.... The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [of Syria]. For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Palestine is a made-up word.



As is the name of every other place in the world.

Do you have a point?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is a made-up word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is the name of every other place in the world.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...


Israel is the 3000 year homeland of the Jewish people, where Jews have lived and ruled for the last 3 millenia.

Now, even you know. 

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Israel is the 3000 year homeland of the Jewish people, where Jews have lived and ruled for the last 3 millenia.



Simply not true.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the 3000 year homeland of the Jewish people, where Jews have lived and ruled for the last 3 millenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not true.
Click to expand...


Can you name even one nation other than the Jewish nation ever established in Israel in the last 3000 years?

No, I didn't think so.  No worries, you're allowed to be uneducated.  


*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

The place has been called Palestine for thousands of years. If the Jews ruled, why wasn't it called Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The place has been called Palestine for thousands of years. If the Jews ruled, why wasn't it called Israel?



You're allowed to be uneducated.   That's why you have zero reputational points after 2 years.  

Jesus was King of Israel, not "Palestine"  

*Jesus Christ, King of Israel *...


> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.





> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


 
*Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel * John 12 Commentary - Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel - BibleGateway.com 


> Passover was one of the three feasts that Jews were supposed to attend in Jerusalem, and consequently the population of Jerusalem swelled enormously at this time. As this great crowd is beginning to gather from around Israel and the larger world of the diaspora, news about Jesus is spreading, and people are wondering whether he will come to the feast. On Sunday, the day after the party in Bethany at which Mary anointed Jesus, news arrives that Jesus is on his way to Jerusalem, and a crowd of pilgrims, presumably those who had been wondering if he would come, goes out to meet him. Mary's private expression of emotion is now matched by the crowd's public outpouring of enthusiasm.
> They shout Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!. These are lines from one of the Psalms of Ascents sung as a welcome to pilgrims coming up to Jerusalem. As such, this is an entirely appropriate thing to do as Jesus is coming up to Jerusalem. The cry of Hosanna! is a Hebrew word (hoshi`ah-na) that had become a greeting or shout of praise but that actually meant "Save!" or "Help!". The cry of Hosanna! and the palm branches are in themselves somewhat ambiguous, but their import is made clear as the crowd adds a further line, Blessed is the King of Israel! (v. 13). Clearly they see in Jesus the answer to their nationalistic, messianic hopes. Earlier a crowd had wanted to make Jesus king (6:15), and now this crowd is recognizing him as king in the city of the great King. Here is the great dream of a Davidic ruler who would come and liberate Israel, establishing peace and subduing the Gentiles (cf. Psalms of Solomon 17:21-25).
> 
> John the Baptist's witness to Israel (1:31) finds its initial response in the confession of Nathanael, a true Israelite (1:47), when Nathanael confesses Jesus to be the Son of God, the King of Israel (1:49). Nathanael stands in marked contrast to Nicodemus, a teacher of Israel (3:10), who is unable to understand earthly things, let alone heavenly things. So the first three chapters are characterized by a concern with the initial witness to Israel, and this motif now finds its fullness in this crowd's acclamation of Jesus as the King of Israel. Jesus is indeed King of Israel, and this motif now comes to the fore as the story nears its end   His kingdom, however, far transcends Israel's boundaries. "What honor was it to the Lord to be King of Israel? What great thing was it to the King of eternity to become the King of men?".
> 
> The crowd is probably not aware that the line they have added to the acclamation is an echo of another passage that further contributes to the depth of revelation concerning Jesus in this story: "The Lord, the King of Israel, is with you; never again will you fear any harm"


.


----------



## P F Tinmore

If the Jews ruled, what was the point of the Balfour resolution?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced a few hundred meters to the east of Breij refugee camp in central Gaza Strip on Wednesday amidst intensive shooting at residential quarters.

Local sources said that the soldiers in three army tanks and a number of armored vehicles escorted four bulldozers into the area as reconnaissance planes flew overhead.

They said that the bulldozers destroyed land in the area as the soldiers were firing at nearby neighborhoods to scare off citizens.

IOF soldiers raid central Gaza amidst intensive shooting


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed 100 olive trees in the Salfit village of Masha to make way for building a section of the separation wall, local sources said on Wednesday.

Farmer Mohammed Amer appealed for an end to the destruction of his olive trees, charging that the IOF soldiers were destroying the trees to expand the nearby Jewish settlement of Ornet.

He told the media that he was stunned when he arrived at the site to witness IOF bulldozers uprooting his trees, adding that most probably the act started since yesterday.

He said that the IOF soldiers&#8217; destruction streak covered hundreds of dunums of cultivated land owned by farmers in Masha and Azzun Atma.

Israeli forces uproot 100 olives trees in Salfit


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed 100 olive trees in the Salfit village of Masha to make way for building a section of the separation wall, local sources said on Wednesday.



Jews occupy Israel where they have lived and ruled for 3000 years.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces arrested on Thursday evening eight Palestinian youth from the Sha&#8217;fat refugee camp to the north of occupied Jerusalem during a demonstration to protest the building of a permanent military roadblock near the camp.

Dozens of local residents demonstrated on Thursday evening and burned the Israeli flag. They hurled stones at soldiers of the so called boarderguards.

Local sources said that the occupation forces responded by firing teargas canisters and assaulting demonstrators. They also said that the occupation forces arrested eight of the protesters.

Clashes between Palestinians and occupation forces at Sha'fat roadblock


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces



Israel has been occupying Israel for 3000 years.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained a Palestinian young woman at a roadblock leading to the Ibrahimi mosque in Al-Khalil on Thursday, local sources said.

They said that Ola Al-Rejoub, 23, is from Al-Koum village to the south west of Al-Khalil city, adding that the occupation authorities informed the young woman&#8217;s family with the detention but did not mention a reason.

Meanwhile, Israeli policemen detained four Palestinian schoolchildren while passing the Shufat refugee camp&#8217;s barrier in occupied Jerusalem on Thursday afternoon.

Jerusalemite sources said that Israeli policemen in plain clothes abducted the four children.

IOF soldiers detain young woman, four Jerusalemite schoolchildren


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained a Palestinian young woman at a roadblock leading to the Ibrahimi mosque in Al-Khalil on Thursday, local sources said.



Israel has been occupying Israel for 3000 years.  Palestinians are refabricated Arabs from Saudi Arabia.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Have you posted this one a thousand times yet?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Have you posted this one a thousand times yet?



Asshole, can you please get engaged to a Palestinian girl?  And, make sure you propose to her by a well.   


> SURIF, West Bank -- A 20-year-old Palestinian woman who was thrown into a well and left to die in the name of "family honor" has not become just another statistic in one of the Middle East's most shameful practices.
> 
> The killing of Aya Baradiya  by an uncle who didn't like a potential suitor  sparked such outrage that Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas scrapped laws this week that guaranteed sentences of six months or less for such killings.
> 
> On the day of the killing, the uncle and two accomplices snatched the woman and tied her hands and feet, Hebron police chief Ramadan Awad said. The suspects told interrogators she screamed and demanded to know why they wanted to kill her, but the uncle said only that she deserved to die, he said. She told them she had done nothing wrong, then her attackers dumped her into the well The water would have reached to her neck, Awad said, adding: "We can't be sure ... if she died immediately or it took her a long time to die."
> 
> So-called "honor killings" are committed regularly in traditional Arab societies that enforce strict separation between the sexes and view an unmarried woman's unsupervised contact with a man, even by telephone, as a stain on the family's reputation. There were nine such killings in the West Bank last year, and Jordan reports about 20 every year.
> 
> The police chief said suspects in honor killings often come forward immediately because they don't face serious punishment and a confession is part of the "cleansing" of family honor. However, Aya Baradiya's uncle remained silent, even saying at one point that his niece had called him and told him she just decided to go away.
> 
> Leniency for honor killings dates back to a 1960 Jordanian legal codex, parts of which are still in effect in the West Bank; the area was under Jordanian rule until it was captured by Israel in 1967. Awad, the Hebron police chief, said that under the old system, someone who killed for family honor would get a maximum of six months in prison.
> 
> In 2010, there were nine family honor killings in the West Bank, Awad said. In most cases, "family honor" was just a pretext, he added: Men would kill to clear the path for remarriage, get their wives' gold or because of problems in the family. The tougher new laws will likely reduce the number of such killings, he said.
> 
> In Hamas-ruled Gaza, at least 10 women were killed by male relatives over the past three years, according to a local activist, Majda Ibrahim. She said punishment is generally light, though in one case, a man was sentenced to death for killing his cousin after she rejected his marriage proposal. The man is on death row.
> 
> Palestinian Woman Aya Baradiya's 'Honor' Killing Sparks Tougher West Bank Laws


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained a Palestinian young woman at a roadblock leading to the Ibrahimi mosque in Al-Khalil on Thursday, local sources said.
> 
> They said that Ola Al-Rejoub, 23, is from Al-Koum village to the south west of Al-Khalil city, adding that the occupation authorities informed the young womans family with the detention but did not mention a reason.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israeli policemen detained four Palestinian schoolchildren while passing the Shufat refugee camps barrier in occupied Jerusalem on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Jerusalemite sources said that Israeli policemen in plain clothes abducted the four children.
> 
> IOF soldiers detain young woman, four Jerusalemite schoolchildren




*
Meanwhile, Israeli policemen detained four Palestinian schoolchildren while passing the Shufat refugee camps barrier in occupied Jerusalem on Thursday afternoon.
*

That's awful! If it was "Palestinian" policemen and Israeli schoolchildren, the kids would have their throats slit.
And then the "Palestinians" would fire rockets at their schoolbus.


----------



## JStone

> Meanwhile, Israeli policemen detained four Palestinian schoolchildren while passing the Shufat refugee camp&#8217;s barrier in occupied Jerusalem on Thursday afternoon.



Jews have occupied Jerusalem, the Jewish capital, for 3000 years.

*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
*Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts*...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate &#8211; bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements &#8211; argues for Israel&#8217;s right to exist


 
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Psalm 137 [Hebrew Bible]


> By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.  On the willows there we hung up our lyres.  For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, "Sing us one of the songs of Zion!"  How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land?  If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand wither!  Let me tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth, of I do not remember you, if I do not set Jerusalem above my highest joy!


 
King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  
Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem nor has Jerusalem ever been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

You are full of reruns today.

Well, actually every day.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Asshole, can you please get engaged to a Palestinian girl?



Name calling and deflection in the same post.

You're good.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> You are full of reruns today.
> 
> Well, actually every day.



The archaeological record verifies the existence of King David who established Jerusalem as the Jewish capital 3000 years ago, where Jews have lived in to today.  

*The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel* 


> The nation of Israel was in conflict with the Arameans for about 300 years, from the time of David, ca. 1000 BC, until Assyria annexed the Aramean city-states at the end of the eighth century BC. Most of the conflict was with the city-state of Damascus that, under Hazael, dominated Israel in the second half of the ninth century. A recently discovered inscription, the Tel Dan Stela, takes us back to those days.
> 
> The largest fragment of the Tel Dan Stela, Fragment A, was discovered at Tel Dan in northern Israel in July 1993 (Biran and Naveh 1993; Wood 1993). Then, in June 1994, two additional joining fragments, labeled Fragment B, were found (Biran and Naveh 1995). Together, Fragments A and B represent only a fraction of a much longer inscription. The language is Aramaic and it celebrates the victory of a king of Aram over Israel and Judah. It is the first royal inscription to be found in Israel.
> 
> The most stunning aspect of the document is the reference to Judah as the &#8220;House of David.&#8221; For the first time, it was thought, the name David appeared in an extra-Biblical document. At about the same time, however, two French scholars, André Lemaire (1994) and Émile Puech (1994), independently recognized the same phrase in the Mesha Inscription, which has been around for well over 100 years (Wood 1995). It now likely that the name David is in a third inscription. Egyptologist K.A. Kitchen believes that the phrase &#8220;highland of David&#8221; appears in the Shishak inscription in the Temple of Amun at Karnak, Egypt (1997: 39&#8211;41). All this at a time when a number of scholars were challenging the existence of the United Monarchy and a king name David.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Reruns all day every day.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Reruns all day every day.



The fraudulent Arabs don't even have an original name for Jerusalem in Arabic.  They stole the Roman and the Hebrew names for Jerusalem   

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> The Arabic name of the city of Jerusalem, al-Quds, is of comparatively late appearance.  In the earliest Arabic references, from the time of the prophet and shortly after, Jerusalem is normally called Iliya, from Aelia, the name which the Romans gave to the city in the second century, or, in full, as Iliya madinat bayt al-maqdis, "Aelia, the city of the temple"  Later, the city is referred to as Bayt al-Maqdis, and then simply as al-Quds.  The resemblance to the ancient Hebrew Bayt ha-Miqdash and ha-Qodesh will be obvious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> The fraudulent Arabs don't even have an original name for Jerusalem in Arabic.



What difference does that make?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The fraudulent Arabs don't even have an original name for Jerusalem in Arabic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does that make?
Click to expand...


The fraudulent Arabs even invent their own leaders, like King Salem of Palestine.  Just one problem: King Salem never existed.  

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of Ten Books on Jewish and Middle East History and   Three Books on History of Jerusalem... 


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history


----------



## P F Tinmore

So?

What difference does that make?


----------



## P F Tinmore

So, it is just an excuse to do another rerun.


----------



## JStone

The fraudulent Arabs are very funny people even when unintentional.  Like, fraudulent Arabs believing that [Rabbi] Jesus Christ, the King of the Jews from Israel who taught from the Torah and attended Passover religious services at the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem, was REALLY a Muslim Palesteenian shahid [martyr/suicide bomber]  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Palesteenians attack each other  



> SURIF, West Bank -- A 20-year-old Palestinian woman who was thrown into a well and left to die in the name of "family honor" has not become just another statistic in one of the Middle East's most shameful practices.
> 
> The killing of Aya Baradiya  by an uncle who didn't like a potential suitor  sparked such outrage that Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas scrapped laws this week that guaranteed sentences of six months or less for such killings.
> 
> On the day of the killing, the uncle and two accomplices snatched the woman and tied her hands and feet, Hebron police chief Ramadan Awad said. The suspects told interrogators she screamed and demanded to know why they wanted to kill her, but the uncle said only that she deserved to die, he said. She told them she had done nothing wrong, then her attackers dumped her into the well The water would have reached to her neck, Awad said, adding: "We can't be sure ... if she died immediately or it took her a long time to die."
> 
> So-called "honor killings" are committed regularly in traditional Arab societies that enforce strict separation between the sexes and view an unmarried woman's unsupervised contact with a man, even by telephone, as a stain on the family's reputation. There were nine such killings in the West Bank last year, and Jordan reports about 20 every year.
> 
> The police chief said suspects in honor killings often come forward immediately because they don't face serious punishment and a confession is part of the "cleansing" of family honor. However, Aya Baradiya's uncle remained silent, even saying at one point that his niece had called him and told him she just decided to go away.
> 
> Leniency for honor killings dates back to a 1960 Jordanian legal codex, parts of which are still in effect in the West Bank; the area was under Jordanian rule until it was captured by Israel in 1967. Awad, the Hebron police chief, said that under the old system, someone who killed for family honor would get a maximum of six months in prison.
> 
> In 2010, there were nine family honor killings in the West Bank, Awad said. In most cases, "family honor" was just a pretext, he added: Men would kill to clear the path for remarriage, get their wives' gold or because of problems in the family. The tougher new laws will likely reduce the number of such killings, he said.
> 
> In Hamas-ruled Gaza, at least 10 women were killed by male relatives over the past three years, according to a local activist, Majda Ibrahim. She said punishment is generally light, though in one case, a man was sentenced to death for killing his cousin after she rejected his marriage proposal. The man is on death row.
> 
> Palestinian Woman Aya Baradiya's 'Honor' Killing Sparks Tougher West Bank Laws


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.

Large numbers of policemen, special forces, and border police encircled the Ashqariya neighborhood in Beit Hanina and tore down the house of Majdi Salayma at the pretext of lack of construction permit.

The 50-square-meter house provided shelter for Salayma, his wife, and four sons the eldest 10 years old and the youngest 5 years old.

The municipality bulldozers had earlier Monday leveled a Palestinian home in Yasul in Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque.

Local sources said that the 150-square-meter house owned by Zakaria Burqan used to shelter eight individuals.

IOA razes Palestinian home in Beit Hanina


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.
> 
> Large numbers of policemen, special forces, and border police encircled the Ashqariya neighborhood in Beit Hanina and tore down the house of Majdi Salayma at the pretext of lack of construction permit.
> 
> The 50-square-meter house provided shelter for Salayma, his wife, and four sons the eldest 10 years old and the youngest 5 years old.
> 
> The municipality bulldozers had earlier Monday leveled a Palestinian home in Yasul in Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque.
> 
> Local sources said that the 150-square-meter house owned by Zakaria Burqan used to shelter eight individuals.
> 
> IOA razes Palestinian home in Beit Hanina



"Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem"

No such place.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.



Hamas Violently Kick Palestinians Out of Homes In Gaza  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
*Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts*...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate &#8211; bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements &#8211; argues for Israel&#8217;s right to exist


 
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Psalm 137 [Hebrew Bible]: By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.  On the willows there we hung up our lyres.  For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, "Sing us one of the songs of Zion!"  How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land?  If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand wither!  Let me tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth, of I do not remember you, if I do not set Jerusalem above my highest joy! 

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  
Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem nor has Jerusalem ever been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.
> 
> Large numbers of policemen, special forces, and border police encircled the Ashqariya neighborhood in Beit Hanina and tore down the house of Majdi Salayma at the pretext of lack of construction permit.
> 
> The 50-square-meter house provided shelter for Salayma, his wife, and four sons the eldest 10 years old and the youngest 5 years old.
> 
> The municipality bulldozers had earlier Monday leveled a Palestinian home in Yasul in Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque.
> 
> Local sources said that the 150-square-meter house owned by Zakaria Burqan used to shelter eight individuals.
> 
> IOA razes Palestinian home in Beit Hanina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem"
> 
> No such place.
Click to expand...


Actually Jerusalem is inside Palestine's borders not Israel's.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.
> 
> Large numbers of policemen, special forces, and border police encircled the Ashqariya neighborhood in Beit Hanina and tore down the house of Majdi Salayma at the pretext of lack of construction permit.
> 
> The 50-square-meter house provided shelter for Salayma, his wife, and four sons the eldest 10 years old and the youngest 5 years old.
> 
> The municipality bulldozers had earlier Monday leveled a Palestinian home in Yasul in Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque.
> 
> Local sources said that the 150-square-meter house owned by Zakaria Burqan used to shelter eight individuals.
> 
> IOA razes Palestinian home in Beit Hanina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem"
> 
> No such place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Jerusalem is inside Palestine's borders not Israel's.
Click to expand...


Palestine is Israel.  The Romans merely renamed Israel "Palestina" to erase 1000 years of Jewish nationhood in Israel.   The Romans went back to Italy 1500 years ago 

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


Israel appears in the Bible 2000+ times.  Palestine, not once.


> Exodus 34:27: Then the LORD said to Moses, Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.





> Samuel 13:1: Saul was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned over Israel forty two years


*Jesus was King of Israel, not "Palestine"  *

*Jesus Christ, King of Israel *...


> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.





> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


*Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel * John 12 Commentary - Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel - BibleGateway.com 


> Passover was one of the three feasts that Jews were supposed to attend in Jerusalem, and consequently the population of Jerusalem swelled enormously at this time. As this great crowd is beginning to gather from around Israel and the larger world of the diaspora, news about Jesus is spreading, and people are wondering whether he will come to the feast. On Sunday, the day after the party in Bethany at which Mary anointed Jesus, news arrives that Jesus is on his way to Jerusalem, and a crowd of pilgrims, presumably those who had been wondering if he would come, goes out to meet him. Mary's private expression of emotion is now matched by the crowd's public outpouring of enthusiasm.
> They shout Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!. These are lines from one of the Psalms of Ascents sung as a welcome to pilgrims coming up to Jerusalem. As such, this is an entirely appropriate thing to do as Jesus is coming up to Jerusalem. The cry of Hosanna! is a Hebrew word (hoshi`ah-na) that had become a greeting or shout of praise but that actually meant "Save!" or "Help!". The cry of Hosanna! and the palm branches are in themselves somewhat ambiguous, but their import is made clear as the crowd adds a further line, Blessed is the King of Israel! (v. 13). Clearly they see in Jesus the answer to their nationalistic, messianic hopes. Earlier a crowd had wanted to make Jesus king (6:15), and now this crowd is recognizing him as king in the city of the great King. Here is the great dream of a Davidic ruler who would come and liberate Israel, establishing peace and subduing the Gentiles (cf. Psalms of Solomon 17:21-25).
> 
> John the Baptist's witness to Israel (1:31) finds its initial response in the confession of Nathanael, a true Israelite (1:47), when Nathanael confesses Jesus to be the Son of God, the King of Israel (1:49). Nathanael stands in marked contrast to Nicodemus, a teacher of Israel (3:10), who is unable to understand earthly things, let alone heavenly things. So the first three chapters are characterized by a concern with the initial witness to Israel, and this motif now finds its fullness in this crowd's acclamation of Jesus as the King of Israel. Jesus is indeed King of Israel, and this motif now comes to the fore as the story nears its end   His kingdom, however, far transcends Israel's boundaries. "What honor was it to the Lord to be King of Israel? What great thing was it to the King of eternity to become the King of men?".
> 
> The crowd is probably not aware that the line they have added to the acclamation is an echo of another passage that further contributes to the depth of revelation concerning Jesus in this story: "The Lord, the King of Israel, is with you; never again will you fear any harm"


.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BTW, you never did come up with a 1948 map of the new Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem razed a Palestinian home in Beit Hanina, north of the holy city, on Monday the second in a single day.
> 
> Large numbers of policemen, special forces, and border police encircled the Ashqariya neighborhood in Beit Hanina and tore down the house of Majdi Salayma at the pretext of lack of construction permit.
> 
> The 50-square-meter house provided shelter for Salayma, his wife, and four sons the eldest 10 years old and the youngest 5 years old.
> 
> The municipality bulldozers had earlier Monday leveled a Palestinian home in Yasul in Silwan town, south of the Aqsa Mosque.
> 
> Local sources said that the 150-square-meter house owned by Zakaria Burqan used to shelter eight individuals.
> 
> IOA razes Palestinian home in Beit Hanina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem"
> 
> No such place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Jerusalem is inside Palestine's borders not Israel's.
Click to expand...


Palestine? No such thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli municipality of occupied Jerusalem"
> 
> No such place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Jerusalem is inside Palestine's borders not Israel's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine? No such thing.
Click to expand...


It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine? No such thing.



Didn't you know, King Salem was king of the fictional "Palestine."  Well, not really. 

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of Three Books on History of Jerusalem... 


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history*




And, Jesus Christ, the Rabbi who was King of the Jews who taught from the Torah, was really a muslime palesteenian martyr

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]




> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

You still have not found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> You still have not found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.



*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly* 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris*


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info




 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nice deflection, but still no map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection, but still no map of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

More deflection, No map.


----------



## JStone

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4503926-post1923.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still can't find a map, I see.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still can't find a map, I see.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/4503926-post1923.html


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Jerusalem is inside Palestine's borders not Israel's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine? No such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
Click to expand...


Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.


----------



## Jos

*You win a coin!*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine? No such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
Click to expand...


Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> *You win a coin!*



What's the exchange rate? Where is it minted? I don't see the denomination.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Palestine has borders? Who controls them?
It's true, Israel's military force is why the "Palestinians" don't have their own borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has borders? Who controls them?
> It's true, Israel's military force is why the "Palestinians" don't have their own borders.
Click to expand...


Israel's military controls Palestine's borders as a part of its occupation. However, this does not make the borders Israel's.


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> *You win a coin!*



Puta, that "Palestine" coin was minted by the British in the 1930s during ther British Mandate.   Are "Palestinians" British? 

Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]



The Romans invented "Palestine" when they renamed Israel "Palestina" to erase 1000 years of Jewish nationhood in Israel.  Are "Palestinians" Italian? 

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


Israel appears in the Bible 2000+ times.  Palestine, not once.


> Exodus 34:27: Then the LORD said to Moses, Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.





> Samuel 13:1: Saul was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned over Israel forty two years


*Jesus was King of Israel, not "Palestine"  *

*Jesus Christ, King of Israel *...


> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.





> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


*Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel * John 12 Commentary - Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel - BibleGateway.com 


> Passover was one of the three feasts that Jews were supposed to attend in Jerusalem, and consequently the population of Jerusalem swelled enormously at this time. As this great crowd is beginning to gather from around Israel and the larger world of the diaspora, news about Jesus is spreading, and people are wondering whether he will come to the feast. On Sunday, the day after the party in Bethany at which Mary anointed Jesus, news arrives that Jesus is on his way to Jerusalem, and a crowd of pilgrims, presumably those who had been wondering if he would come, goes out to meet him. Mary's private expression of emotion is now matched by the crowd's public outpouring of enthusiasm.
> They shout Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!. These are lines from one of the Psalms of Ascents sung as a welcome to pilgrims coming up to Jerusalem. As such, this is an entirely appropriate thing to do as Jesus is coming up to Jerusalem. The cry of Hosanna! is a Hebrew word (hoshi`ah-na) that had become a greeting or shout of praise but that actually meant "Save!" or "Help!". The cry of Hosanna! and the palm branches are in themselves somewhat ambiguous, but their import is made clear as the crowd adds a further line, Blessed is the King of Israel! (v. 13). Clearly they see in Jesus the answer to their nationalistic, messianic hopes. Earlier a crowd had wanted to make Jesus king (6:15), and now this crowd is recognizing him as king in the city of the great King. Here is the great dream of a Davidic ruler who would come and liberate Israel, establishing peace and subduing the Gentiles (cf. Psalms of Solomon 17:21-25).
> 
> John the Baptist's witness to Israel (1:31) finds its initial response in the confession of Nathanael, a true Israelite (1:47), when Nathanael confesses Jesus to be the Son of God, the King of Israel (1:49). Nathanael stands in marked contrast to Nicodemus, a teacher of Israel (3:10), who is unable to understand earthly things, let alone heavenly things. So the first three chapters are characterized by a concern with the initial witness to Israel, and this motif now finds its fullness in this crowd's acclamation of Jesus as the King of Israel. Jesus is indeed King of Israel, and this motif now comes to the fore as the story nears its end   His kingdom, however, far transcends Israel's boundaries. "What honor was it to the Lord to be King of Israel? What great thing was it to the King of eternity to become the King of men?".
> 
> The crowd is probably not aware that the line they have added to the acclamation is an echo of another passage that further contributes to the depth of revelation concerning Jesus in this story: "The Lord, the King of Israel, is with you; never again will you fear any harm"


.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has borders? Who controls them?
> It's true, Israel's military force is why the "Palestinians" don't have their own borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's military controls Palestine's borders as a part of its occupation. However, this does not make the borders Israel's.
Click to expand...


Israel does not need the UN's approval to make their own borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
Click to expand...


Didn't you know that King Salem was the king of Palestine? 

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of Ten Books on Jewish and Middle East History and Three Books on History of Jerusalem... 


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history*



And, Jesus Christ was really a muslime palesteenian martyr 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has borders? Who controls them?
> It's true, Israel's military force is why the "Palestinians" don't have their own borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's military controls Palestine's borders as a part of its occupation. However, this does not make the borders Israel's.
Click to expand...


There is no country "Palestine". "Palestine" has no borders. 
Israel does.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
Click to expand...


Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.

From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.
> 
> From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.
Click to expand...


Fakestinians. 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly* 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris*


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.
> 
> From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.
Click to expand...


Correct, your "Palestinian" buddies are terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> ...when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, blah, blah, blah...



Of course that is not true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.
> 
> From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, your "Palestinian" buddies are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. Just crap.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.
> 
> From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, your "Palestinian" buddies are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. Just crap.
Click to expand...


*Burak Bekdil, Hurryet Daily News [Turkey]: Hamas Are Terrorists* 


> Anyone who is mystified by [Turkish] Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;ans great quotes, like me, should remember well this one from earlier this year: Calling [Hamas] terrorists would be disrespectful to the will of the Palestinian people. I asked, at that time, Which man of peace, unless from Jihad, would ally with an organization whose charter declares members to be Muslims who fear God and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors?"
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization even though Hamas charter vows to annihilate a legitimate state  Israel. I know they did not link Hamas with terrorism when their darling Khaled Mashaal described the 10,000 rockets Hamas sent to Israeli territory as modest, homemade rockets, one of which in 2004 killed 4-year-old Afik Zahavi
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu simply shrugged off the U.N.-sponsored Goldstone report, which stated: [Hamass activities] constitute a deliberate attack against the civilian population. These actions would constitute war crimes and may amount to crimes against humanity ... The rocket and mortar attacks launched by armed Palestinian groups have caused terror.
> 
> Forget all of that. Not even the Hamas statement over the killing of Osama bin Laden tainted Mr. Erdo&#287;ans love for Hamas: Hamas condemns the assassination and the killing of an Arab holy warrior, Osama bin Laden (whose skilful operatives had once bombed Istanbul, killing mostly Muslim Turks). Last year, in this column, I wrote: When combined into one compact idea, the picture is telling us that ... The Turkish government views as a great friend, an entity [Hamas], which views the boss of Istanbuls bombers as a holy warrior. Bizarre? Maybe.
> 
> How does Mr. Erdo&#287;an really justify that Hamas is not a terrorist entity but a political party like his own when it trades a foreign soldier for terror convicts?
> 
> The Arab-Israeli exchange rate (part II) - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## P F Tinmore

> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization, blah, blah, blah...



Terrorist is a political opinion not a fact.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is a political opinion not a fact.
Click to expand...


*Hamas Condemns Killing of "Holy Warrior" bin Laden *


> The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas on Monday condemned the killing by U.S. forces of Osama bin Laden and mourned him as an "Arab holy warrior."
> Hamas condemns killing of holy warrior bin Laden | Reuters


 
*Hamas Praises Osama bin Laden As Holy Warrior *


> The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas has praised Osama bin Laden as an "Arab holy warrior" and condemned his killing by American forces in Pakistan.
> Hamas praises Osama bin Laden as holy warrior | World news | guardian.co.uk


 
*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"  *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

So, a lot of non terrorists say that he was killed illegally.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> So, a lot of non terrorists say that he was killed illegally.



Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth [sacred islimic scripture]: Allah's Apostle said, I have been made victorious with terror


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before we throw a label on that information we must determine if it is true.
> 
> From the history I have read and the documents I have seen, the Palestinians are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, your "Palestinian" buddies are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. Just crap.
Click to expand...


Your terrorist buddies firing rockets at Israeli school buses are just misunderstood. Right.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
Click to expand...




> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations.* It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.* In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922. These borders have never changed. Palestine has never "lost" any land to Israel.

The information in the above videos is correct.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, your "Palestinian" buddies are terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. Just crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your terrorist buddies firing rockets at Israeli school buses are just misunderstood. Right.
Click to expand...


There are questions about that incident.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations.* It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.* In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922. These borders have never changed. Palestine has never "lost" any land to Israel.
> 
> The information in the above videos is correct.
Click to expand...



The Romans renamed Israel "Palestina" during the Roman Empire.


*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## P F Tinmore

> the romans renamed israel "palestina" during the roman empire.



bfd!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "Palestinian" propaganda cute?
> That'll get your terrorist buddies their own state for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations.* It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.* In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922. These borders have never changed. Palestine has never "lost" any land to Israel.
> 
> The information in the above videos is correct.
Click to expand...


I guess your terrorist buddies should take their complaint to the League of Nations instead of firing rockets at Israeli school buses, eh?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> the romans renamed israel "palestina" during the roman empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfd!
Click to expand...


Israel.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


Israel appears in the Bible 2000+ times.  Palestine, not once.


> Exodus 34:27: Then the LORD said to Moses, Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.





> Samuel 13:1: Saul was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned over Israel forty two years


*Jesus was King of Israel, not "Palestine"  *

*Jesus Christ, King of Israel *...


> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.





> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


*Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel * John 12 Commentary - Jesus Enters Jerusalem as King of Israel - BibleGateway.com 


> Passover was one of the three feasts that Jews were supposed to attend in Jerusalem, and consequently the population of Jerusalem swelled enormously at this time. As this great crowd is beginning to gather from around Israel and the larger world of the diaspora, news about Jesus is spreading, and people are wondering whether he will come to the feast. On Sunday, the day after the party in Bethany at which Mary anointed Jesus, news arrives that Jesus is on his way to Jerusalem, and a crowd of pilgrims, presumably those who had been wondering if he would come, goes out to meet him. Mary's private expression of emotion is now matched by the crowd's public outpouring of enthusiasm.
> They shout Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!. These are lines from one of the Psalms of Ascents sung as a welcome to pilgrims coming up to Jerusalem. As such, this is an entirely appropriate thing to do as Jesus is coming up to Jerusalem. The cry of Hosanna! is a Hebrew word (hoshi`ah-na) that had become a greeting or shout of praise but that actually meant "Save!" or "Help!". The cry of Hosanna! and the palm branches are in themselves somewhat ambiguous, but their import is made clear as the crowd adds a further line, Blessed is the King of Israel! (v. 13). Clearly they see in Jesus the answer to their nationalistic, messianic hopes. Earlier a crowd had wanted to make Jesus king (6:15), and now this crowd is recognizing him as king in the city of the great King. Here is the great dream of a Davidic ruler who would come and liberate Israel, establishing peace and subduing the Gentiles (cf. Psalms of Solomon 17:21-25).
> 
> John the Baptist's witness to Israel (1:31) finds its initial response in the confession of Nathanael, a true Israelite (1:47), when Nathanael confesses Jesus to be the Son of God, the King of Israel (1:49). Nathanael stands in marked contrast to Nicodemus, a teacher of Israel (3:10), who is unable to understand earthly things, let alone heavenly things. So the first three chapters are characterized by a concern with the initial witness to Israel, and this motif now finds its fullness in this crowd's acclamation of Jesus as the King of Israel. Jesus is indeed King of Israel, and this motif now comes to the fore as the story nears its end   His kingdom, however, far transcends Israel's boundaries. "What honor was it to the Lord to be King of Israel? What great thing was it to the King of eternity to become the King of men?".
> 
> The crowd is probably not aware that the line they have added to the acclamation is an echo of another passage that further contributes to the depth of revelation concerning Jesus in this story: "The Lord, the King of Israel, is with you; never again will you fear any harm"


.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. Just crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your terrorist buddies firing rockets at Israeli school buses are just misunderstood. Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are questions about that incident.
Click to expand...


My question is what kind of scumbag can support lowlifes who do that?

Oh, right, you do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Terrorist 

Israeli bullcrap!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Terrorist
> 
> Israeli bullcrap!



Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth [sacred islimic scripture]: Allah's Apostle said, I have been made victorious with terror


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your terrorist buddies firing rockets at Israeli school buses are just misunderstood. Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are questions about that incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question is what kind of scumbag can support lowlifes who do that?
> 
> Oh, right, you do.
Click to expand...


The school bus was on a road used by the Israeli military. It was hit from the behind by an anti tank missile at a range of two miles.

Can the back of a school bus be identified at two miles?

If the Palestinians do in fact have anti tank missiles, why don't they use them against Israeli tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently enter Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?

This story never did make any sense.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are questions about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is what kind of scumbag can support lowlifes who do that?
> 
> Oh, right, you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road used by the Israeli military. It was hit from the behind by an anti tank missile at a range of two miles.
> 
> Can the back of a school bus be identified at two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians do in fact have anti tank missiles, why don't they use them against Israeli tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently enter Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?
> 
> This story never did make any sense.
Click to expand...


Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth [sacred islimic scripture]: Allah's Apostle said, I have been made victorious with terror


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your terrorist buddies firing rockets at Israeli school buses are just misunderstood. Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are questions about that incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question is what kind of scumbag can support lowlifes who do that?
Click to expand...


They're called muslimes.

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth


> Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) leveled a Palestinian home in occupied Jerusalem on Tuesday, the third to be demolished over the past 24 hours, eyewitnesses said.

They said that the IOA bulldozers razed the 70-square-meter home of Khamis Al-Dadu, which used to shelter nine individuals.

The house in Khalila suburb to the north of occupied Jerusalem is the third to be demolished in the holy city in the past 24 hours after two others were knocked down in Silwan and Beit Hanina rendering 14 persons homeless.

IOA razes third Palestinian home within 24 hours in OJ


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


So far nobody has posted any proof that the Palestinians are incorrect.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> So far nobody has posted any proof that the Palestinians are incorrect.



Jews were called Palestinians during the British Mandate until Israeli statehood.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



"Palestine" is a European invention created by the Romans to rename Israel during the Roman Empire.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS



*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


PBS: Dr. L. Michael White


> One of the nation's foremost religion scholars, L. Michael White has a special interest in the social world of early Christians and Jews in the Greco-Roman period. His forthcoming book, Images of Jesus: The Shape of the Gospels and the Making of Tradition, deals extensively with the development of the gospels in early Christian history. White's distinguished career includes academic appointments at Yale University, Oberlin College, and University of Texas at Austin, where he currently serves as professor of classics and director of the religious studies program. White has published six books and over thirty articles and book reviews on Christianity and has received numerous awards and honors, including two National Endowment for the Humanities research fellowships. He is active as a program leader in the Society of Biblical Literature and is currently series editor for the Archaeology and Biblical Studies Series. He has served on the editorial boards of The Journal of Early Christian Studies and Biblical Archaeologist. White has served on archaeological excavations in Israel and also has done extensive field research in Italy, Greece, and Turkey. He received his Ph.D. and master of divinity degrees from Yale University.
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Not proof that the Palestinians are incorrect.

Thy again.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Not proof that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> Thy again.



Jews are Palestinians, stooge.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513354-post1967.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Fail!

Still nothing proving that the Palestinians are incorrect.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Fail!
> 
> Still nothing proving that the Palestinians are incorrect.



Jews are Palestinians since the Romans renamed Israel "Palestina"



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS



*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


PBS: Dr. L. Michael White


> One of the nation's foremost religion scholars, L. Michael White has a special interest in the social world of early Christians and Jews in the Greco-Roman period. His forthcoming book, Images of Jesus: The Shape of the Gospels and the Making of Tradition, deals extensively with the development of the gospels in early Christian history. White's distinguished career includes academic appointments at Yale University, Oberlin College, and University of Texas at Austin, where he currently serves as professor of classics and director of the religious studies program. White has published six books and over thirty articles and book reviews on Christianity and has received numerous awards and honors, including two National Endowment for the Humanities research fellowships. He is active as a program leader in the Society of Biblical Literature and is currently series editor for the Archaeology and Biblical Studies Series. He has served on the editorial boards of The Journal of Early Christian Studies and Biblical Archaeologist. White has served on archaeological excavations in Israel and also has done extensive field research in Italy, Greece, and Turkey. He received his Ph.D. and master of divinity degrees from Yale University.
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## P F Tinmore

So, still nothing to prove that the Palestinians are incorrect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far nobody has posted any proof that the Palestinians are incorrect.
Click to expand...


There is no country Palestine. Never has been. Therefore, there are no Palestinians.

We can talk about your Arabs, their propaganda and their desire to continue launching rockets at Israeli school buses, if you'd like.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> So, still nothing to prove that the Palestinians are incorrect.



The Romans renamed Israel "Palestina" under the Roman Empire.   Last time I checked, the Roman Empire no longer existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that has no land or borders. That is why nobody has ever found a 1948 map of Israel. There is no such place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.

BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.



Jews are Palestinians since the Romans renamed Israel Palestine during the Roman Empire.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


PBS: Paula Fredriksen...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS



*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


PBS: Dr. L. Michael White


> One of the nation's foremost religion scholars, L. Michael White has a special interest in the social world of early Christians and Jews in the Greco-Roman period. His forthcoming book, Images of Jesus: The Shape of the Gospels and the Making of Tradition, deals extensively with the development of the gospels in early Christian history. White's distinguished career includes academic appointments at Yale University, Oberlin College, and University of Texas at Austin, where he currently serves as professor of classics and director of the religious studies program. White has published six books and over thirty articles and book reviews on Christianity and has received numerous awards and honors, including two National Endowment for the Humanities research fellowships. He is active as a program leader in the Society of Biblical Literature and is currently series editor for the Archaeology and Biblical Studies Series. He has served on the editorial boards of The Journal of Early Christian Studies and Biblical Archaeologist. White has served on archaeological excavations in Israel and also has done extensive field research in Italy, Greece, and Turkey. He received his Ph.D. and master of divinity degrees from Yale University.
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still no proof.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no proof.
> 
> But thanks for playing.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lots of blabber but no proof.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Lots of blabber but no proof.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber but no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html
Click to expand...


No proof here.

Try again.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber but no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No proof here.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No proof here.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html
Click to expand...


Nope, still no proof.

Keep trying.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No proof here.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, still no proof.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Do you have anything besides nothing?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have anything besides nothing?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

Yep, still nothing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Yep, still nothing.:clp::clp:



http://www.usmessageboard.com/4513681-post1976.html


----------



## freedombecki

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no proof.
> 
> But thanks for playing.



*United States Department of State*







Tinmore, in the USA, the State of Israel is as above. It borders Egypt, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. This is congruent with the map of the United Nations below:






​


----------



## P F Tinmore

freedombecki said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United States Department of State*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, in the USA, the State of Israel is as above. It borders Egypt, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. This is congruent with the map of the United Nations below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


That map shows Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines. The 1949 UN armistice agreements *specifically state* that those lines are *not* borders.

Find a 1948 map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines.


----------



## BOBO

...palestinians???  I hope the gunners did not damage the boats?!!!  The Israelis need to use snipers to bump the pali's which would keep damage down to minimal regarding the boats.  This is a prime example of Israeli good intentions but carelessness around valuable property.




P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United States Department of State*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, in the USA, the State of Israel is as above. It borders Egypt, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. This is congruent with the map of the United Nations below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map shows Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines. The 1949 UN armistice agreements *specifically state* that those lines are *not* borders.
> 
> Find a 1948 map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines.
Click to expand...


Israel existed 3000 years before the UN.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tel Aviv is 3,000 years old?

I don't think so.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> *I don't think *



So true


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true
Click to expand...


Are you altering my quote?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has plenty of land. Borders too. They even have their own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk4NGAhk34&feature=related]Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Arabs need to stop living in the past.
Would you like to see a current map of Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs need to stop living in the past.
> Would you like to see a current map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs need to stop living in the past.
> Would you like to see a current map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.
Click to expand...


How about the 1967 lines?

The 1973 lines?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs need to stop living in the past.
> Would you like to see a current map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.
Click to expand...


Israel established its borders 3000 years ago.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs need to stop living in the past.
> Would you like to see a current map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the 1967 lines?
> 
> The 1973 lines?
Click to expand...


The "'67" borders and the "green line" are both just different names for the 1949 armistice lines. They are the same thing.

1973 lines?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the 1967 lines?
> 
> The 1973 lines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "'67" borders and the "green line" are both just different names for the 1949 armistice lines. They are the same thing.
> 
> 1973 lines?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, anything without the 1949 armistice lines will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the 1967 lines?
> 
> The 1973 lines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "'67" borders and the "green line" are both just different names for the 1949 armistice lines. They are the same thing.
> 
> 1973 lines?
Click to expand...


Israel didn't hold the Sinai after 1967? The Golan Heights?

Wasn't the Israeli army deep into Egypt and Syria in 1973?


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? It is not true. Palestine has had international borders since 1922. Israel has never had any borders. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> Palestinian Authority TV teaches kids that Israeli cities are "occupied" Palestine - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof posted to show that the Palestinians are incorrect.
> 
> BTW, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Arabs need to stop living in the past.*
> Would you like to see a current map of Israel?
Click to expand...


They can't compete in the present and they fear the future....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the 1967 lines?
> 
> The 1973 lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "'67" borders and the "green line" are both just different names for the 1949 armistice lines. They are the same thing.
> 
> 1973 lines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel didn't hold the Sinai after 1967? The Golan Heights?
> 
> Wasn't the Israeli army deep into Egypt and Syria in 1973?
Click to expand...


Where their army is does not designate borders, i.e. occupied territory.

It is one thing to militarily occupy an area and another to have legal claim.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "'67" borders and the "green line" are both just different names for the 1949 armistice lines. They are the same thing.
> 
> 1973 lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel didn't hold the Sinai after 1967? The Golan Heights?
> 
> Wasn't the Israeli army deep into Egypt and Syria in 1973?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where their army is does not designate borders, i.e. occupied territory.
> 
> It is one thing to militarily occupy an area and another to have legal claim.
Click to expand...


Open a law book, doofus.  There is no "Palestiniain" state to be occupied as defined under international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel didn't hold the Sinai after 1967? The Golan Heights?
> 
> Wasn't the Israeli army deep into Egypt and Syria in 1973?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where their army is does not designate borders, i.e. occupied territory.
> 
> It is one thing to militarily occupy an area and another to have legal claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open a law book, doofus.  There is no "Palestiniain" state to be occupied as defined under international law.
Click to expand...




Links?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where their army is does not designate borders, i.e. occupied territory.
> 
> It is one thing to militarily occupy an area and another to have legal claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open a law book, doofus.  There is no "Palestiniain" state to be occupied as defined under international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


You are an imaginary legal authority on internet messageboards, so, maybe open your imaginary law books.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open a law book, doofus.  There is no "Palestiniain" state to be occupied as defined under international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an imaginary legal authority on internet messageboards, so, maybe open your imaginary law books.
Click to expand...


According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an imaginary legal authority on internet messageboards, so, maybe open your imaginary law books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


There is no Fakestinian state, doofus.  Open a newspaper, the Fakies are trying to scam the UN into getting a jihadist state


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an imaginary legal authority on internet messageboards, so, maybe open your imaginary law books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Fakestinian state, doofus.  Open a newspaper, the Fakies are trying to scam the UN into getting a jihadist state
Click to expand...


The Palestinian government is opposed to the UN bid for statehood.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Fakestinian state, doofus.  Open a newspaper, the Fakies are trying to scam the UN into getting a jihadist state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinian government is opposed to the UN bid for statehood.
Click to expand...


Which "Palestinian " government, Hamas or Fatah?  Every legitimate state has multiple governments, right, doofus?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Fakestinian state, doofus.  Open a newspaper, the Fakies are trying to scam the UN into getting a jihadist state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian government is opposed to the UN bid for statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which "Palestinian " government, Hamas or Fatah?  Every legitimate state has multiple governments, right, doofus?
Click to expand...


The "PA" in the West Bank is a fake.

The government in Gaza was elected by the people and/or approved by parliament.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian government is opposed to the UN bid for statehood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which "Palestinian " government, Hamas or Fatah?  Every legitimate state has multiple governments, right, doofus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "PA" in the West Bank is a fake.
> 
> The government in Gaza was elected by the people and/or approved by parliament.
Click to expand...


So, Fakestinians now have a fake government among its two governments.  Sounds like a very legitimate state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which "Palestinian " government, Hamas or Fatah?  Every legitimate state has multiple governments, right, doofus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "PA" in the West Bank is a fake.
> 
> The government in Gaza was elected by the people and/or approved by parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Fakestinians now have a fake government among its two governments.  Sounds like a very legitimate state.
Click to expand...


The PA in the West Bank is only in power with US money and weapons. so it is not their choice.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "PA" in the West Bank is a fake.
> 
> The government in Gaza was elected by the people and/or approved by parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Fakestinians now have a fake government among its two governments.  Sounds like a very legitimate state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The PA in the West Bank is only in power with US money and weapons. so it is not their choice.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the Fakestinians really have an impressive society.  No wonder they're so fucked up


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ai-Udti1M]On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d&#39;Etat? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat? - YouTube



Maybe, you Fakestinians would progress in life by relying less on youtube videos.  Just sayin'


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you Fakestinians would progress in life by relying less on youtube videos.  Just sayin'
Click to expand...


Typical propaganda ploy is to slime the source.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIOOHfdKuA&feature=related]U.S. Funding Fatah in Gaza Hard Coup - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you Fakestinians would progress in life by relying less on youtube videos.  Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy is to slime the source.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIOOHfdKuA&feature=related]U.S. Funding Fatah in Gaza Hard Coup - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Another youtube video?  Maybe, a legitimate education would help you Fakestinians establish a viable society, instead of being the most dysfunctional people in history


----------



## P F Tinmore

If you would rather read, see "the Gaza Bombshell" by Vanity Fair.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGKzP9EhJMY&feature=related]Iran-Contra 2.0- how bush armed Fatah to fight Hamas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> If you would rather read, see "the Gaza Bombshell" by Vanity Fair.
> 
> Iran-Contra 2.0- how bush armed Fatah to fight Hamas - YouTube



Still another youtube video?  Not a substitute for education.  Jews had the 10 Commandments when you ignorant Arab camel herders were burying your babies alive.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would rather read, see "the Gaza Bombshell" by Vanity Fair.
> 
> Iran-Contra 2.0- how bush armed Fatah to fight Hamas - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still another youtube video?  Not a substitute for education.  Jews had the 10 Commandments when you ignorant Arab camel herders were burying your babies alive.
Click to expand...


Instead of just blabbering on about nothing why don't you read the article or watch the videos that have the same information?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would rather read, see "the Gaza Bombshell" by Vanity Fair.
> 
> Iran-Contra 2.0- how bush armed Fatah to fight Hamas - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still another youtube video?  Not a substitute for education.  Jews had the 10 Commandments when you ignorant Arab camel herders were burying your babies alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about nothing why don't you read the article or watch the videos that have the same information?
Click to expand...


Why don't you uneducated camel driving Arab clowns go to college?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still another youtube video?  Not a substitute for education.  Jews had the 10 Commandments when you ignorant Arab camel herders were burying your babies alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about nothing why don't you read the article or watch the videos that have the same information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you uneducated camel driving Arab clowns go to college?
Click to expand...


Why don't you watch the videos? Who knows, you might turn a page in your life and learn something?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about nothing why don't you read the article or watch the videos that have the same information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you uneducated camel driving Arab clowns go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch the videos? Who knows, you might turn a page in your life and learn something?
Click to expand...


Why don't you obtain a proper education?  Youtube videos are not a substitute for an education.  You aren't even able to get one reputational credit in a messageboard in 2 years.

Arab Clown.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you uneducated camel driving Arab clowns go to college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch the videos? Who knows, you might turn a page in your life and learn something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you obtain a proper education?  Youtube videos are not a substitute for an education.  You aren't even able to get one reputational credit in a messageboard in 2 years.
> 
> Arab Clown.
Click to expand...


You got an education and you don't know jack. The medium is not important. It is the content that matters.

Besides, you post youtube also.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch the videos? Who knows, you might turn a page in your life and learn something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you obtain a proper education?  Youtube videos are not a substitute for an education.  You aren't even able to get one reputational credit in a messageboard in 2 years.
> 
> Arab Clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got an education and you don't know jack. The medium is not important. It is the content that matters.
> 
> Besides, you post youtube also.
Click to expand...


Ride off on your camel, ignorant Arab.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you obtain a proper education?  Youtube videos are not a substitute for an education.  You aren't even able to get one reputational credit in a messageboard in 2 years.
> 
> Arab Clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got an education and you don't know jack. The medium is not important. It is the content that matters.
> 
> Besides, you post youtube also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ride off on your camel, ignorant Arab.
Click to expand...


I know you won't watch the videos because it would not match the Israeli propaganda crap that you are paid to sell.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got an education and you don't know jack. The medium is not important. It is the content that matters.
> 
> Besides, you post youtube also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride off on your camel, ignorant Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you won't watch the videos because it would not match the Israeli propaganda crap that you are paid to sell.
Click to expand...


Keep blaming the Jews for the failures of the Arab society.  How's that working out for ya, camel jockey?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ride off on your camel, ignorant Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you won't watch the videos because it would not match the Israeli propaganda crap that you are paid to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep blaming the Jews for the failures of the Arab society.  How's that working out for ya, camel jockey?
Click to expand...


Deflection won't work.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you won't watch the videos because it would not match the Israeli propaganda crap that you are paid to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep blaming the Jews for the failures of the Arab society.  How's that working out for ya, camel jockey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection won't work.
Click to expand...


You backward Arab excrement were burying your babies alive when the Jews gave the world the 10 Commandments.  Today, you honor kill your own children.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep blaming the Jews for the failures of the Arab society.  How's that working out for ya, camel jockey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You backward Arab excrement were burying your babies alive when the Jews gave the world the 10 Commandments.  Today, you honor kill your own children.
Click to expand...


More deflection.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You backward Arab excrement were burying your babies alive when the Jews gave the world the 10 Commandments.  Today, you honor kill your own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection.
Click to expand...


*The Economist Magazine: Arab World Self-Doomed To Failure*  


> WHAT went wrong with the Arab world? Why is it so stuck behind the times? It is not an obviously unlucky region. Fatly endowed with oil, and with its people sharing a rich cultural, religious and linguistic heritage, it is faced neither with endemic poverty nor with ethnic conflict. But, with barely an exception, its autocratic rulers, whether presidents or kings, give up their authority only when they die; its elections are a sick joke; half its people are treated as lesser legal and economic beings, and more than half its young, burdened by joblessness and stifled by conservative religious tradition, are said to want to get out of the place as soon as they can.
> 
> One in five Arabs still live on less than $2 a day. And, over the past 20 years, growth in income per head, at an annual rate of 0.5%, was lower than anywhere else in the world except sub-Saharan Africa. At this rate, it will take the average Arab 140 years to double his income, a target that some regions are set to reach in less than ten years. Stagnant growth, together with a fast-rising population, means vanishing jobs. Around 12m people, or 15% of the labour force, are already unemployed, and on present trends the number could rise to 25m by 2010.
> 
> Freedom. This deficit explains many of the fundamental things that are wrong with the Arab world: the survival of absolute autocracies; the holding of bogus elections; confusion between the executive and the judiciary (the report points out the close linguistic link between the two in Arabic); constraints on the media and on civil society; and a patriarchal, intolerant, sometimes suffocating social environment. The great wave of democratisation that has opened up so much of the world over the past 15 years seems to have left the Arabs untouched. Democracy is occasionally offered, but as a concession, not as a right. Freedom of expression and freedom of association are both sharply limited. Freedom House, an American-based monitor of political and civil rights, records that no Arab country has genuinely free media, and only three have partly free. The rest are not free
> 
> Knowledge. If God were to humiliate a human being, wrote Imam Ali bin abi Taleb in the sixth century, He would deny him knowledge. Although the Arabs spend a higher percentage of GDP on education than any other developing region, it is not, it seems, well spent. The quality of education has deteriorated pitifully, and there is a severe mismatch between the labour market and the education system. Adult illiteracy rates have declined but are still very high: 65m adults are illiterate, almost two-thirds of them women. Some 10m children still have no schooling at all. One of the gravest results of their poor education is that the Arabs, who once led the world in science, are dropping ever further behind in scientific research and in information technology. Investment in research and development is less than one-seventh of the world average. Only 0.6% of the population uses the Internet, and 1.2% have personal computers.
> 
> Women's status. The one thing that every outsider knows about the Arab world is that it does not treat its women as full citizens. How can a society prosper when it stifles half its productive potential? After all, even though women's literacy rates have trebled in the past 30 years, one in every two Arab women still can neither read nor write. Their participation in their countries' political and economic life is the lowest in the world.
> 
> Arab development: Self-doomed to failure | The Economist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Standard propaganda techniques are too well known. You can't get away with them here.


----------



## JStone

*Washington Post: Arab nations lag behind rest of world economically, despite oil and natural gas *  
Arab nations lag behind rest of world economically, despite oil and natural gas


> Amid a massive shift in the politics of the Arab world, the countries of the region are now confronting an economic challenge that is just as steep: how to engage with a global economy that in many ways has passed them by.
> 
> The nations of the Arab Middle East sit atop perhaps half of the planet's oil and a third of its natural gas reserves, yet the economies of the region are among the most stagnant.
> 
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in hydrocarbon wealth and other receipts - for instance, in the case of Egypt, revenue from the Suez Canal and U.S. foreign aid - have propped up undemocratic governments and subsidized swollen public sectors. But little has been done to create globally competitive economies or employment for a burgeoning number of young adults.
> 
> The reasons for this poor record are varied, including repeated wars with Israel and each other, widespread corruption and the overwhelming presence of ruling cliques in the economy.
> 
> "We are at a crossroads in terms of governance, but also at a crossroads in terms of the economic agenda," said Tarik Yousef, head of the Dubai School of Government and a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution. Like other scholars, he noted that many other parts of the developing world have sped ahead of the Middle East.
> 
> Economists cite a long list of statistics that point to chronic under-performance, sometimes masked by the flow of oil and other wealth but corrosive in the long run.
> 
> Even if Arab countries begin to energize their economies, they are late to the global competition and will face a tough battle vying for international capital and business. It is a world in which China has staked its place as the global manufacturing hub, other developing countries from Malaysia to Brazil have established themselves as international players, and modern logistics have made the Middle East's proximity to Europe less of an advantage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Whatever they are paying you, it is too much.


----------



## JStone

*Democracy is Doomed in Arab World*  


> In Libya and most other countries in the Arab world, what we know as personal liberty is nonexistent. According to Freedom House&#8217;s 2011 &#8220;Freedom in the World&#8221; survey, as well as Amnesty International&#8217;s annual report for 2011, most North African and Middle Eastern countries are ranked either &#8220;repressive&#8221; or &#8220;not free.&#8221; Moreover, I believe there&#8217;s little prospect for Arabs ever being free and that Western encouragement and hopes for democracy are doomed to failure and disappointment.
> 
> Most nations in the Middle East do not share the philosophical foundations of the West. It&#8217;s not likely liberty-oriented values will ever emerge in cultures that have disdain for the rule of law and private property rights and that sanction barbaric practices such as the stoning of women for adultery, the severing of hands or beheading as a form of punishment, and imprisonment for criticizing or speaking ill of the government
> 
> Democracy is doomed in Arab world | The Columbia Daily Tribune - Columbia, Missouri


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> *Democracy is Doomed in Arab World*
> 
> 
> 
> In Libya and most other countries in the Arab world, what we know as personal liberty is nonexistent. According to Freedom Houses 2011 Freedom in the World survey, as well as Amnesty Internationals annual report for 2011, most North African and Middle Eastern countries are ranked either repressive or not free. Moreover, I believe theres little prospect for Arabs ever being free and that Western encouragement and hopes for democracy are doomed to failure and disappointment.
> 
> Most nations in the Middle East do not share the philosophical foundations of the West. Its not likely liberty-oriented values will ever emerge in cultures that have disdain for the rule of law and private property rights and that sanction barbaric practices such as the stoning of women for adultery, the severing of hands or beheading as a form of punishment, and imprisonment for criticizing or speaking ill of the government
> 
> Democracy is doomed in Arab world | The Columbia Daily Tribune - Columbia, Missouri
Click to expand...


Whenever the US allows a free election, the "wrong" people get elected.


----------



## JStone

*Gaza's Elected Islamist Rulers Crack Down on Secular Community *  
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...t-rulers-crack-down-on-secular-community.html


> After nearly four years of Hamas rule, the Gaza Strip's small secular community is in tatters, decimated by the militant group's campaign to impose its strict version of Islam in the coastal territory.
> 
> Hamas has bullied men and women to dress modestly, tried to keep the sexes from mingling in public and sparked a flight of secular university students and educated professionals. Most recently, it has confiscated novels it deems offensive to Islam from a bookshop and banned Gaza's handful of male hairdressers from styling women's hair.
> 
> Gaza, a tiny sliver of land squeezed between Egypt and Israel, always had a significant Islamic flavour, but once tolerated bars and cinemas, especially during Egyptian rule from 1948 to 1967. A conservative religious movement began to take hold in the 1980s, as part of a larger, region-wide religious awakening.
> 
> The trend toward religious fundamentalism preceded the Hamas takeover. In recent years, hardliners have burned down the cinemas. Their charred remains are still visible in Gaza City. Militants blew up the last bar in 2005.
> 
> Gaza women, whose attire once varied from Western pants and skirts to colourful traditional embroidered robes, began donning ankle-length loose robes. Women with face veils, once rarely seen in Gaza, are now a common sight.
> 
> Today, plainclothes officers sometimes halt couples in the streets, demanding to see marriage licenses. Last year, the Interior Ministry banned women from smoking water pipes in public. Islamic faith does not ban women from smoking, but it is considered taboo in Gaza society.
> 
> "In the end, the people who think differently are leaving," said Rami, a 32-year-old activist in one of Gaza's few secular groups. He refused to give his last name, fearing retribution


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGZgKLZE8hk]12 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Report: 80% of Gazan Women Face Violence*  


> The vast majority of women in Gaza face violence of varying types, a new survey has found.
> 
> The study, by the Gaza-based Palestinian Women's Information and Media Center, found that violence against women in Gaza has increased since Hamas took over the Gaza Strip in the June 2007 coup and Israel subsequently imposed restrictions on the coastal enclave.
> 
> The study found that 77.1% of Gazan women have experienced violence of various sorts, with almost half experiencing violence of more than one type.
> 
> A quarter of the women said they do not feel safe in their own homes because of violence and more than a third said they were unable to fight back as they had more urgent priorities to deal with.
> 
> 67% of the women surveyed said they had encountered verbal violence, 71% mental violence, 52% physical violence and more than 14% sexual violence
> 
> "Many say they suffer from disrespect and deprecation," Hamouda said. "There's also domestic violence, which is committed by relatives such as the father, the brother or the husband."
> 
> Women


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> *Report: 80% of Gazan Women Face Violence*
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of women in Gaza face violence of varying types, a new survey has found.
> 
> The study, by the Gaza-based Palestinian Women's Information and Media Center, found that violence against women in Gaza has increased since Hamas took over the Gaza Strip in the June 2007 coup and Israel subsequently imposed restrictions on the coastal enclave.
> 
> The study found that 77.1% of Gazan women have experienced violence of various sorts, with almost half experiencing violence of more than one type.
> 
> A quarter of the women said they do not feel safe in their own homes because of violence and more than a third said they were unable to fight back as they had more urgent priorities to deal with.
> 
> 67% of the women surveyed said they had encountered verbal violence, 71% mental violence, 52% physical violence and more than 14% sexual violence
> 
> "Many say they suffer from disrespect and deprecation," Hamouda said. "There's also domestic violence, which is committed by relatives such as the father, the brother or the husband."
> 
> Women
Click to expand...


This article is by Linda Gradstein who takes speakers fees for speaking to Jewish groups.

In the sites article on Hamas they state:



> Hamas has been the controlling force in the Gaza Strip since 2006, seizing full governance in a 2007 bloody coup
> 
> Hamas | HOME: Justice for Gaza



Of course that is not true and it gives them away as an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## JStone

*Women&#8217;s Rights &#8216;Deteriorating&#8217; In Gaza; Gays, Christians Also Suffer*  

Fatma Ashour is not typical of women in Gaza. At 32, she is single and a lawyer with her own office. Ashur, who wears the traditional Islamic headscarf, says it is not easy to be a woman in Gaza and describes a pattern of discrimination and even violence against women.

&#8220;If I walk down the street and I am wearing pants instead of the traditional dress, men will call me a prostitute,&#8221; Ashur, who grew up in the more liberal Egypt, said ruefully. &#8220;I can&#8217;t do a lot of things that I want to. I can&#8217;t go swimming. I can&#8217;t ride a bicycle. I can&#8217;t smoke a water pipe in a restaurant. I can&#8217;t even walk with a male colleague.&#8221;

Last year, Gaza&#8217;s Islamist Hamas rulers announced that female lawyers must wear the headscarf and traditional dress known as the jilbab to appear in court. Ashour stayed home for three months in protest. Eventually, Hamas repealed the ban, but other directives, like making it illegal for women to smoke a water pipe in public, remain in force.

Gaza is a traditional society, and only an estimated 11-13 percent of women work outside the home, according to Khalil Shaheen, the director of the economic and social welfare department at the Palestinian Center for Human Rights or PCHR.

&#8220;Women&#8217;s rights are deteriorating day by day and there is growing violence against women,&#8221; he said. &#8220;There is a culture of fear in Gaza.&#8221;

Islamic law, which is enforced in custody cases in Gaza, mandates that fathers are given custody for boys older than age 7 and girls older than 9. If a divorced woman remarries, she must immediately give up her children, regardless of their age. These laws, combined with women&#8217;s lack of independent financial resources often keep women in unhappy marriages. Shaheen says Gaza mental health centers are reporting more cases of verbal and physical abuse of women.

Violence has increased as unemployment and poverty have grown. Unemployment stands at 45 percent, one of the highest in the world, and an estimated 1 million of Gaza&#8217;s 1.5 million people are dependent on food aid from the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) to survive.

Women marry young in Gaza, in their late teens or early 20s, and often have large families despite their poverty. All of these factors conspire to keep women in traditional roles.

The situation is even worse for gays in Gaza. Homosexuality is illegal and has been prosecuted. In April, a militant group in Gaza kidnapped and killed Italian civil rights activist Vittorio Arrigoni. Several press reports said that one reason for his death was that Arrigoni was openly gay and living with a partner in Gaza.

Mental health professionals in Gaza say there are no reliable statistics on homosexuals in Gaza as the social taboo is too strong and homosexuals are afraid of being arrested.

Numbering about 2,000 in Gaza, Christians, too, face difficulties. Legally, their right
to worship is protected, but any suspected missionary activity has been harshly stopped. In 2007, Rami Ayyad, the Baptist owner of a Gaza bookstore was killed after his bookstore was firebombed. Islamic extremists took responsibility and accused him of missionary activity.

Most Christians in Gaza are Greek Orthodox. They see themselves as an integral part of the Palestinian nation. Some have complained they are uncomfortable with Hamas&#8217;s directives against women and feel social pressure to wear the veil, even though they are not Muslims.

http://justiceforgaza.com/2011/06/2...orating’-in-gaza-gays-christians-also-suffer/


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> *Womens Rights Deteriorating In Gaza; Gays, Christians Also Suffer*
> 
> Fatma Ashour is not typical of women in Gaza. At 32, she is single and a lawyer with her own office. Ashur, who wears the traditional Islamic headscarf, says it is not easy to be a woman in Gaza and describes a pattern of discrimination and even violence against women.
> 
> If I walk down the street and I am wearing pants instead of the traditional dress, men will call me a prostitute, Ashur, who grew up in the more liberal Egypt, said ruefully. I cant do a lot of things that I want to. I cant go swimming. I cant ride a bicycle. I cant smoke a water pipe in a restaurant. I cant even walk with a male colleague.
> 
> Last year, Gazas Islamist Hamas rulers announced that female lawyers must wear the headscarf and traditional dress known as the jilbab to appear in court. Ashour stayed home for three months in protest. Eventually, Hamas repealed the ban, but other directives, like making it illegal for women to smoke a water pipe in public, remain in force.
> 
> Gaza is a traditional society, and only an estimated 11-13 percent of women work outside the home, according to Khalil Shaheen, the director of the economic and social welfare department at the Palestinian Center for Human Rights or PCHR.
> 
> Womens rights are deteriorating day by day and there is growing violence against women, he said. There is a culture of fear in Gaza.
> 
> Islamic law, which is enforced in custody cases in Gaza, mandates that fathers are given custody for boys older than age 7 and girls older than 9. If a divorced woman remarries, she must immediately give up her children, regardless of their age. These laws, combined with womens lack of independent financial resources often keep women in unhappy marriages. Shaheen says Gaza mental health centers are reporting more cases of verbal and physical abuse of women.
> 
> Violence has increased as unemployment and poverty have grown. Unemployment stands at 45 percent, one of the highest in the world, and an estimated 1 million of Gazas 1.5 million people are dependent on food aid from the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) to survive.
> 
> Women marry young in Gaza, in their late teens or early 20s, and often have large families despite their poverty. All of these factors conspire to keep women in traditional roles.
> 
> The situation is even worse for gays in Gaza. Homosexuality is illegal and has been prosecuted. In April, a militant group in Gaza kidnapped and killed Italian civil rights activist Vittorio Arrigoni. Several press reports said that one reason for his death was that Arrigoni was openly gay and living with a partner in Gaza.
> 
> Mental health professionals in Gaza say there are no reliable statistics on homosexuals in Gaza as the social taboo is too strong and homosexuals are afraid of being arrested.
> 
> Numbering about 2,000 in Gaza, Christians, too, face difficulties. Legally, their right
> to worship is protected, but any suspected missionary activity has been harshly stopped. In 2007, Rami Ayyad, the Baptist owner of a Gaza bookstore was killed after his bookstore was firebombed. Islamic extremists took responsibility and accused him of missionary activity.
> 
> Most Christians in Gaza are Greek Orthodox. They see themselves as an integral part of the Palestinian nation. Some have complained they are uncomfortable with Hamass directives against women and feel social pressure to wear the veil, even though they are not Muslims.
> 
> Women



Justice for Gaza is an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## JStone

*Gaza's Elected Islamist Rulers Crack Down on Secular Community *  
Gaza's elected Islamist rulers crack down on secular community - Telegraph


> After nearly four years of Hamas rule, the Gaza Strip's small secular community is in tatters, decimated by the militant group's campaign to impose its strict version of Islam in the coastal territory.
> 
> Hamas has bullied men and women to dress modestly, tried to keep the sexes from mingling in public and sparked a flight of secular university students and educated professionals. Most recently, it has confiscated novels it deems offensive to Islam from a bookshop and banned Gaza's handful of male hairdressers from styling women's hair.
> 
> Gaza, a tiny sliver of land squeezed between Egypt and Israel, always had a significant Islamic flavour, but once tolerated bars and cinemas, especially during Egyptian rule from 1948 to 1967. A conservative religious movement began to take hold in the 1980s, as part of a larger, region-wide religious awakening.
> 
> The trend toward religious fundamentalism preceded the Hamas takeover. In recent years, hardliners have burned down the cinemas. Their charred remains are still visible in Gaza City. Militants blew up the last bar in 2005.
> 
> Gaza women, whose attire once varied from Western pants and skirts to colourful traditional embroidered robes, began donning ankle-length loose robes. Women with face veils, once rarely seen in Gaza, are now a common sight.
> 
> Today, plainclothes officers sometimes halt couples in the streets, demanding to see marriage licenses. Last year, the Interior Ministry banned women from smoking water pipes in public. Islamic faith does not ban women from smoking, but it is considered taboo in Gaza society.
> 
> "In the end, the people who think differently are leaving," said Rami, a 32-year-old activist in one of Gaza's few secular groups. He refused to give his last name, fearing retribution


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP) &#8212; A Palestinian health official says a civilian man has been killed and 25 people, including an infant, wounded in Israeli airstrikes in the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.

Rescue services say three separate airstrikes took place early Friday against training facilities of the militant Hamas group. They say one set a nearby house on fire, destroying it and killing a 65-year-old civilian man. Health official Adnan Abu Salmia identified him as Bahajat Zaalan.

Fire also erupted in other homes and some houses were hit by shrapnel. Abu Salmia says the wounded included seven women and children who were crticially wounded.

Gaza official: Israeli airstrike kills 1 civilian - Yahoo! News


----------



## JStone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i08L09V0_sg]Hamas In Their Own Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP)  A Palestinian health official says a civilian man has been killed and 25 people, including an infant, wounded in Israeli airstrikes in the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.
> 
> Rescue services say three separate airstrikes took place early Friday against training facilities of the militant Hamas group. They say one set a nearby house on fire, destroying it and killing a 65-year-old civilian man. Health official Adnan Abu Salmia identified him as Bahajat Zaalan.
> 
> Fire also erupted in other homes and some houses were hit by shrapnel. Abu Salmia says the wounded included seven women and children who were crticially wounded.
> 
> Gaza official: Israeli airstrike kills 1 civilian - Yahoo! News



Israelis are fighting back against the group that fires anti-tank weapons at Israeli school buses? Outrageous!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP)  A Palestinian health official says a civilian man has been killed and 25 people, including an infant, wounded in Israeli airstrikes in the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.
> 
> Rescue services say three separate airstrikes took place early Friday against training facilities of the militant Hamas group. They say one set a nearby house on fire, destroying it and killing a 65-year-old civilian man. Health official Adnan Abu Salmia identified him as Bahajat Zaalan.
> 
> Fire also erupted in other homes and some houses were hit by shrapnel. Abu Salmia says the wounded included seven women and children who were crticially wounded.
> 
> Gaza official: Israeli airstrike kills 1 civilian - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are fighting back against the group that fires anti-tank weapons at Israeli school buses? Outrageous!
Click to expand...


Why waste it on a school bus.

Why not at the tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently go into Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?

This story does not pass the sniff test.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP) &#8212; A Palestinian health official says a civilian man has been killed and 25 people, including an infant, wounded in Israeli airstrikes in the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.
> 
> Rescue services say three separate airstrikes took place early Friday against training facilities of the militant Hamas group. They say one set a nearby house on fire, destroying it and killing a 65-year-old civilian man. Health official Adnan Abu Salmia identified him as Bahajat Zaalan.
> 
> Fire also erupted in other homes and some houses were hit by shrapnel. Abu Salmia says the wounded included seven women and children who were crticially wounded.
> 
> Gaza official: Israeli airstrike kills 1 civilian - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are fighting back against the group that fires anti-tank weapons at Israeli school buses? Outrageous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why waste it on a school bus.
> 
> Why not at the tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently go into Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?
> 
> This story does not pass the sniff test.
Click to expand...







*Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP)  A Palestinian health official says a civilian man has been killed and 25 people, including an infant, wounded in Israeli airstrikes in the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.
> 
> Rescue services say three separate airstrikes took place early Friday against training facilities of the militant Hamas group. They say one set a nearby house on fire, destroying it and killing a 65-year-old civilian man. Health official Adnan Abu Salmia identified him as Bahajat Zaalan.
> 
> Fire also erupted in other homes and some houses were hit by shrapnel. Abu Salmia says the wounded included seven women and children who were crticially wounded.
> 
> Gaza official: Israeli airstrike kills 1 civilian - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are fighting back against the group that fires anti-tank weapons at Israeli school buses? Outrageous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why waste it on a school bus.
> 
> Why not at the tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently go into Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?
> 
> This story does not pass the sniff test.
Click to expand...


Your terrorist buddies don't think killing children is a waste.


----------



## JStone

*Burak Bekdil, Hurryet Daily News [Turkey]: Hamas Are Terrorists*



> Anyone who is mystified by [Turkish] Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;ans great quotes, like me, should remember well this one from earlier this year: Calling [Hamas] terrorists would be disrespectful to the will of the Palestinian people. I asked, at that time, Which man of peace, unless from Jihad, would ally with an organization whose charter declares members to be Muslims who fear God and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors?"
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization even though Hamas charter vows to annihilate a legitimate state  Israel. I know they did not link Hamas with terrorism when their darling Khaled Mashaal described the 10,000 rockets Hamas sent to Israeli territory as modest, homemade rockets, one of which in 2004 killed 4-year-old Afik Zahavi
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu simply shrugged off the U.N.-sponsored Goldstone report, which stated: [Hamass activities] constitute a deliberate attack against the civilian population. These actions would constitute war crimes and may amount to crimes against humanity ... The rocket and mortar attacks launched by armed Palestinian groups have caused terror.
> 
> Forget all of that. Not even the Hamas statement over the killing of Osama bin Laden tainted Mr. Erdo&#287;ans love for Hamas: Hamas condemns the assassination and the killing of an Arab holy warrior, Osama bin Laden (whose skilful operatives had once bombed Istanbul, killing mostly Muslim Turks). Last year, in this column, I wrote: When combined into one compact idea, the picture is telling us that ... The Turkish government views as a great friend, an entity [Hamas], which views the boss of Istanbuls bombers as a holy warrior. Bizarre? Maybe.
> 
> How does Mr. Erdo&#287;an really justify that Hamas is not a terrorist entity but a political party like his own when it trades a foreign soldier for terror convicts?
> 
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n.php?n=the-arab-israeli-exchange-rate-part-ii--2011-10-20


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are fighting back against the group that fires anti-tank weapons at Israeli school buses? Outrageous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste it on a school bus.
> 
> Why not at the tanks and armored bulldozers that frequently go into Gaza to destroy crops and uproot trees?
> 
> This story does not pass the sniff test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your terrorist buddies don't think killing children is a waste.
Click to expand...


Israeli propaganda says that the Palestinians have anti tank missiles yet there are no reports of any destroyed tanks.

Israeli propaganda says that the Palestinians have anti aircraft missiles yet there are no reports of any downed planes.

And you believe that the Palestinians hit a school bus with an anti tank missile.

That makes no sense.

And besides, hitting a school bus would be counter to their strategy.


----------



## JStone

*Shiraz Maher: Muslims Should Condemn Hamas, Not Israel* Britain's Muslims should condemn Hamas, not Israel - Telegraph


> I am a Muslim and spent a large part of my childhood in Saudi Arabia &#8211; something which, in the eyes of many Muslims, means I should automatically defend the "Palestinian struggle". This is absurd and such support invariably means overlooking the vicious crimes being perpetrated by Hamas &#8211; against the Jews and, increasingly, its own population too. Israel is responding to a barrage of Hamas rockets which threaten its citizens who live in the south. Indeed, around 10 per cent of the Israeli population now lives within striking distance of katyusha rockets.
> 
> All this follows the unilateral withdrawal of Israeli settlements in Gaza in 2005, after which Hamas swept to power and turned "the Strip" into its own paramilitary playground, using it as a springboard to launch a campaign of sustained and indiscriminate attacks into southern Israel.
> 
> Hamas will now pay a heavy price for its bloodlust and innocent civilians will tragically die as a result. Of course, it is in their name that those who have staged loud and noisy demonstrations in recent weeks claim to be acting. But what message are they sending exactly
> 
> Muslim leaders...have so far &#8211; but cannot any longer &#8211; allow this to continue unabated. Those who claim to support and empathise with the Palestinians must recognise that it is the terrorists of Hamas who have so disastrously betrayed their own people. At its core, this is the straightforward decision that British Muslims will have to make: between Hamas, a terrorist group committed to destroying a sovereign state and its people &#8211; and Israel, the region's only democracy which is responding to that threat.





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Occupiers always have security problems.

It comes with the territory.


----------



## JStone

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani scholar, journalist, author and former Editor in Chief of Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*
Global Politician - Israels Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs, on the other hand, never had a separate identity. They always thought of themselves as Arabs rather than as Palestinians. It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence. According to Bernard Lewis, From the end of the Jewish state in antiquity to the beginning of British rule, the area now designated by the name Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  Lewis notes, "There had been a steady movement of Jews to the Holy Land throughout the centuries." In 135 CE Jews took part in the Bar Kochba revolt against imperial Rome and even re-established their capital in Jerusalem. Defeated by the most brutal of the Roman legions under the command of the emperor Hadrian, Jews were forbidden to reside in Jerusalem for nearly five hundred years. Once a year on the ninth of the Hebrew month of Av, they were allowed to weep at the remains of their destroyed Temple at a spot that came to be called "the Wailing Wall." In the meantime, the Roman authorities renamed Judea as Palestina in order to obliterate the memory of Jewish nationhood.
> 
> A resolution adopted by the first Congress of the Muslim Christian Association which met in Jerusalem in February 1919 underlines the Arab understanding of the situation conclusively. It said, "We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds."
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority  a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestines towns. By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state using Arab citizens of Israel as its proxy in Israel. It must not be forgotten that the Israeli Arabs are part and parcel of the same Global Jihad that has been murdering our gallant soldiers on the war fronts in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian was critically wounded Friday when he was hit in the face by a tear gas canister fired by Israeli troops at a rally in the West Bank, medics and witnesses said.

Mustafa Abelrazek al-Tamimi, 28, was taking part in a protest against the West Bank barrier in Nabi Saleh, some 10 kilometres (six miles) northwest of Ramallah, when he was struck by the tear gas canister, medical officials said.

Jonathan Pollak, a veteran Israeli activist who was at the demonstration, said Tamimi was shot at close range from a moving vehicle.

He said three other people had sustained head injuries during the demonstration, which takes place every week in Nabi Saleh to protest against the route of the barrier.

West Bank protester critically hurt by Israeli fire - Yahoo! News


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was killed and 17 others were wounded, most of them were from the same family as a result of a series of Israeli occupation airstrikes at dawn Friday in what is seen as a fresh escalation of the ongoing Israeli aggression against the Gaza Strip.

Spokesman for the Emergency and Ambulance Services in the Gaza Strip, Adham Abu Selmeyya, told the PIC correspondent that Bahjat al-Za&#8217;lan (38 years) was killed while 12 others, including seven children, two women and two elderly persons, were wounded as a result of the airstrikes. Most of the wounded are from the family of the man who was killed in the attack.

Abu Selmeyya said that amongst the wounded are the wife of Martyr and a number of his children, two of them suffering critical wounds. He added that medical crews provided field first aid to five others who were slightly injured as a result of shrapnel and glass from broken windows as a result of the attack.

One Palestinian killed, 17 others wounded in occupation airstrikes


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n0fEbdsE-Y&feature=g-u&context=G14086FUAAAAAAAPAA]Gaza Under Fire: Israel air assault claims civilian lives - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

"On Nov. 26, Israel's deputy foreign minister, Danny Ayalon, threatened to cut Israeli electricity, water and ties to Gaza's infrastructure serving the 1.6 million residents of the Gaza Strip...

"'Everything will be affected: drinking and washing water, sewage and sanitation, hospitals, schools and children,' says Ahmed al-Amrain, head of power information at the Palestinian Energy and National Resources Authority (PENRA)..."

MIDEAST: Life Without Water a Growing Threat - IPS ipsnews.net


----------



## Ropey

Good.  They are at war with Israel. They say that there is no such thing as an innocent Israeli citizen, that they are all combatants.

 Let's get to one or the other.


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ5DipqScyE&feature=player_embedded]Aftermath of the shooting of a protester, a-Nabi Saleh, 9.12.2011, Raw footage - YouTube[/ame]




> West Bank Protester Dies of his Wounds
> Mustafa Tamimi, who was fatally injured yesterday during a demonstration in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh passed away earlier today. Tamimi was hit in the face by a tear-gas projectile shot directly at him, from only a few feet away.
> 
> Mustafa Tamimi, a 28 year old resident of Nabi Saleh, was shot in the face yesterday, during the weekly protest in the village of Nabi Saleh. He sustained a critical head injury, under his right eye, and was evacuated to the Belinson hospital in Petah Tikwa. The severe trauma to Tamimis brain, caused by the shooting, left the doctors with little to do to save his life, and he eventually passed away at 09:21 AM today.









> In complete disregard to the armys own open fire regulations, soldiers often shoot tear-gas projectiles directly at groups of protesters or individuals. Rubber-coated bullets are indiscriminately shot at protesters from short distances on a regular basis. The Israeli army also resumed the use of high velocity tear-gas projectiles in Nabi Saleh, despite the fact that they have been declared banned for use, after causing the death of Bassem Abu Rahmah in the neighboring village of Bilin, in April 2009, and the critical injury of American protester Tristan Anderson in Niilin in March of the same year.


MURDER IN THE WEST BANK SHE WROTE « Desertpeace


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel wants its occupation but wants to duck out on the obligations.


----------



## Jos

JStone JStone is online now
Banned


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> JStone JStone is online now
> Banned



Good, we can have discussions without all that irrelevant clutter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In the last three months of 2000, the beginning of the second intifada, Israel killed 91 Palestinian children. *Not one* Israeli child was killed in 2000.

Of those 91 Palestinian children killed, 48 were shot in the head.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Aftermath of the shooting of a protester, a-Nabi Saleh, 9.12.2011, Raw footage - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank Protester Dies of his Wounds
> Mustafa Tamimi, who was fatally injured yesterday during a demonstration in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh passed away earlier today. Tamimi was hit in the face by a tear-gas projectile shot directly at him, from only a few feet away.
> 
> Mustafa Tamimi, a 28 year old resident of Nabi Saleh, was shot in the face yesterday, during the weekly protest in the village of Nabi Saleh. He sustained a critical head injury, under his right eye, and was evacuated to the Belinson hospital in Petah Tikwa. The severe trauma to Tamimis brain, caused by the shooting, left the doctors with little to do to save his life, and he eventually passed away at 09:21 AM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In complete disregard to the armys own open fire regulations, soldiers often shoot tear-gas projectiles directly at groups of protesters or individuals. Rubber-coated bullets are indiscriminately shot at protesters from short distances on a regular basis. The Israeli army also resumed the use of high velocity tear-gas projectiles in Nabi Saleh, despite the fact that they have been declared banned for use, after causing the death of Bassem Abu Rahmah in the neighboring village of Bilin, in April 2009, and the critical injury of American protester Tristan Anderson in Niilin in March of the same year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MURDER IN THE WEST BANK SHE WROTE « Desertpeace
Click to expand...


Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath of the shooting of a protester, a-Nabi Saleh, 9.12.2011, Raw footage - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank Protester Dies of his Wounds
> Mustafa Tamimi, who was fatally injured yesterday during a demonstration in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh passed away earlier today. Tamimi was hit in the face by a tear-gas projectile shot directly at him, from only a few feet away.
> 
> Mustafa Tamimi, a 28 year old resident of Nabi Saleh, was shot in the face yesterday, during the weekly protest in the village of Nabi Saleh. He sustained a critical head injury, under his right eye, and was evacuated to the Belinson hospital in Petah Tikwa. The severe trauma to Tamimis brain, caused by the shooting, left the doctors with little to do to save his life, and he eventually passed away at 09:21 AM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In complete disregard to the armys own open fire regulations, soldiers often shoot tear-gas projectiles directly at groups of protesters or individuals. Rubber-coated bullets are indiscriminately shot at protesters from short distances on a regular basis. The Israeli army also resumed the use of high velocity tear-gas projectiles in Nabi Saleh, despite the fact that they have been declared banned for use, after causing the death of Bassem Abu Rahmah in the neighboring village of Bilin, in April 2009, and the critical injury of American protester Tristan Anderson in Niilin in March of the same year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MURDER IN THE WEST BANK SHE WROTE « Desertpeace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?
Click to expand...


The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.

Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces fired an artillery shell at a poultry and cattle farm to the north of the Gaza Strip on Saturday afternoon, local sources reported.

They said that the blast killed many cattle heads and chicken in the Beit Hanun farm, which was badly damaged in the shelling, but no human casualties were reported.

Israeli raids on the besieged enclave killed five Palestinians and wounded more than 30 others since Thursday.

Israeli artillery fire targets cattle, poultry farm


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath of the shooting of a protester, a-Nabi Saleh, 9.12.2011, Raw footage - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURDER IN THE WEST BANK SHE WROTE « Desertpeace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces fired an artillery shell at a poultry and cattle farm to the north of the Gaza Strip on Saturday afternoon, local sources reported.
> 
> They said that the blast killed many cattle heads and chicken in the Beit Hanun farm, which was badly damaged in the shelling, but no human casualties were reported.
> 
> Israeli raids on the besieged enclave killed five Palestinians and wounded more than 30 others since Thursday.
> 
> Israeli artillery fire targets cattle, poultry farm



*but no human casualties were reported*

That's good news, how many "Palestinians" were killed?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
Click to expand...


Really? How many have actually lived there?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces fired an artillery shell at a poultry and cattle farm to the north of the Gaza Strip on Saturday afternoon, local sources reported.
> 
> They said that the blast killed many cattle heads and chicken in the Beit Hanun farm, which was badly damaged in the shelling, but no human casualties were reported.
> 
> Israeli raids on the besieged enclave killed five Palestinians and wounded more than 30 others since Thursday.
> 
> Israeli artillery fire targets cattle, poultry farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but no human casualties were reported*
> 
> That's good news, how many "Palestinians" were killed?
Click to expand...


Destroying people's livelihood is a war crime.


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath of the shooting of a protester, a-Nabi Saleh, 9.12.2011, Raw footage - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank Protester Dies of his Wounds
> Mustafa Tamimi, who was fatally injured yesterday during a demonstration in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh passed away earlier today. Tamimi was hit in the face by a tear-gas projectile shot directly at him, from only a few feet away.
> 
> Mustafa Tamimi, a 28 year old resident of Nabi Saleh, was shot in the face yesterday, during the weekly protest in the village of Nabi Saleh. He sustained a critical head injury, under his right eye, and was evacuated to the Belinson hospital in Petah Tikwa. The severe trauma to Tamimis brain, caused by the shooting, left the doctors with little to do to save his life, and he eventually passed away at 09:21 AM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In complete disregard to the armys own open fire regulations, soldiers often shoot tear-gas projectiles directly at groups of protesters or individuals. Rubber-coated bullets are indiscriminately shot at protesters from short distances on a regular basis. The Israeli army also resumed the use of high velocity tear-gas projectiles in Nabi Saleh, despite the fact that they have been declared banned for use, after causing the death of Bassem Abu Rahmah in the neighboring village of Bilin, in April 2009, and the critical injury of American protester Tristan Anderson in Niilin in March of the same year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MURDER IN THE WEST BANK SHE WROTE « Desertpeace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?*
Click to expand...


There's a lot of truth in that.


----------



## Jos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks? Maybe he should have stayed home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
Click to expand...


And the new israeli's back to Poland = world peace


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How many have actually lived there?
Click to expand...


Who cares? They should move to a country that wants them. Oh, right, I forgot.
Even their Arab brothers don't want them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces fired an artillery shell at a poultry and cattle farm to the north of the Gaza Strip on Saturday afternoon, local sources reported.
> 
> They said that the blast killed many cattle heads and chicken in the Beit Hanun farm, which was badly damaged in the shelling, but no human casualties were reported.
> 
> Israeli raids on the besieged enclave killed five Palestinians and wounded more than 30 others since Thursday.
> 
> Israeli artillery fire targets cattle, poultry farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but no human casualties were reported*
> 
> That's good news, how many "Palestinians" were killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroying people's livelihood is a war crime.
Click to expand...


What is their livelihood? Besides firing rockets at Israeli schoolbuses?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many have actually lived there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares? They should move to a country that wants them. Oh, right, I forgot.
> Even their Arab brothers don't want them.
Click to expand...


They live in their own country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the new israeli's back to Poland = world peace
Click to expand...


The Jews came from Israel. They did move back where they came from.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many have actually lived there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? They should move to a country that wants them. Oh, right, I forgot.
> Even their Arab brothers don't want them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They live in their own country.
Click to expand...


Maybe you could show me some British coins as proof?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? They should move to a country that wants them. Oh, right, I forgot.
> Even their Arab brothers don't want them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They live in their own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could show me some British coins as proof?
Click to expand...


International recognition of the state of Palestine


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They live in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could show me some British coins as proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> International recognition of the state of Palestine
Click to expand...


And they're still failures.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new israeli's back to Poland = world peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews came from Israel. They did move back where they came from.
Click to expand...


Show me a 1948 map of Israel.

Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the new israeli's back to Poland = world peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews came from Israel. They did move back where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.
Click to expand...


Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews came from Israel. They did move back where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
> Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?
Click to expand...


The US does not have its own currency.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
> Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US does not have its own currency.
Click to expand...


Please explain further.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
> Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US does not have its own currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain further.
Click to expand...


We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US does not have its own currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.
Click to expand...


The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a part of the US government.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a part of the US government.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKlz2Z4Nlo]G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a part of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKlz2Z4Nlo]G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Griffin is a moron. Almost as dumb as you.


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a part of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKlz2Z4Nlo]G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Griffin is a moron. Almost as dumb as you.
Click to expand...


Almost is the definitive term.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a part of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKlz2Z4Nlo]G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Griffin is a moron. Almost as dumb as you.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLCHWhmyn8w&feature=related]Who owns the Federal Reserve? - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWC4fdC2w7k&feature=related]Eye Opener: Who Owns Federal Reserves? American Government? - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2KBpqiORkU&feature=related]The Truth About the Federal Reserve - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPngqDZpVcw]Cynthia McKinney Economic planks - Green Party Presidential candidate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is a moron. Almost as dumb as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLCHWhmyn8w&feature=related]Who owns the Federal Reserve? - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWC4fdC2w7k&feature=related]Eye Opener: Who Owns Federal Reserves? American Government? - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2KBpqiORkU&feature=related]The Truth About the Federal Reserve - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPngqDZpVcw]Cynthia McKinney Economic planks - Green Party Presidential candidate - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The Griffin one was funny enough. No need to go any further.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is a moron. Almost as dumb as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLCHWhmyn8w&feature=related]Who owns the Federal Reserve? - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWC4fdC2w7k&feature=related]Eye Opener: Who Owns Federal Reserves? American Government? - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2KBpqiORkU&feature=related]The Truth About the Federal Reserve - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPngqDZpVcw]Cynthia McKinney Economic planks - Green Party Presidential candidate - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Griffin one was funny enough. No need to go any further.
Click to expand...


If it is OK with you that they steal your money it's OK with me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who owns the Federal Reserve? - YouTube
> Eye Opener: Who Owns Federal Reserves? American Government? - YouTube
> The Truth About the Federal Reserve - YouTube
> Cynthia McKinney Economic planks - Green Party Presidential candidate - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Griffin one was funny enough. No need to go any further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is OK with you that they steal your money it's OK with me.
Click to expand...


If it's okay with you that you're ignorant, it's okay with me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Griffin one was funny enough. No need to go any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is OK with you that they steal your money it's OK with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's okay with you that you're ignorant, it's okay with me.
Click to expand...


If you don't want to learn anything it's up to you.

Research it yourself or go watch football.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is OK with you that they steal your money it's OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's okay with you that you're ignorant, it's okay with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't want to learn anything it's up to you.
> 
> Research it yourself or go watch football.
Click to expand...


Griffin's book is an error filled joke. 

The rest of your videos are worse.


----------



## Jos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a *part of the US government*.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Jos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews came from Israel. They did move back where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
> Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the Federal Reserve note. The Federal Reserve is a private bank that is not part of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve was created by an Act of Congress and is a *part of the US government*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Who received 98% of the Fed's earnings last year?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Or any map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
> Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*Show me a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" control their own borders.
Did you ever find any "Palestinian" currency?*

Reading problems? The British controlled those borders.
The British produced that coin.
Thanks for admitting the "Palestinians" are invented.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Did you ever find a map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


>



Sorry, those are not Israel's borders. They are the 1949 armistice lines.



> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949



Find a map that shows Israel's borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those are not Israel's borders. They are the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a map that shows Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


If Israel controls those borders, those are Israel's borders.
Did you ever find a map of "Palestine" where the "Palestinians" controlled their borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those are not Israel's borders. They are the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a map that shows Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


Example:



> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and- Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949



Since the armistice lines are not borders, they do not alter or replace the existing borders. There is no Lebanon/Israel border. That border is a Lebanon/Palestine border.

A Lebanon/occupied Palestine border to be accurate.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those are not Israel's borders. They are the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Find a map that shows Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and- Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the armistice lines are not borders, they do not alter or replace the existing borders. There is no Lebanon/Israel border. That border is a Lebanon/Palestine border.
> 
> A Lebanon/occupied Palestine border to be accurate.
Click to expand...


So you couldn't find a map where the "Palestinians" controlled their own borders. Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those are not Israel's borders. They are the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Find a map that shows Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and- Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the armistice lines are not borders, they do not alter or replace the existing borders. There is no Lebanon/Israel border. That border is a Lebanon/Palestine border.
> 
> A Lebanon/occupied Palestine border to be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you couldn't find a map where the "Palestinians" controlled their own borders. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Palestine is occupied. That does not change its land or borders.



> He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the armistice lines are not borders, they do not alter or replace the existing borders. There is no Lebanon/Israel border. That border is a Lebanon/Palestine border.
> 
> A Lebanon/occupied Palestine border to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you couldn't find a map where the "Palestinians" controlled their own borders. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is occupied. That does not change its land or borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders.
Never had their own currency. Never been a country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you couldn't find a map where the "Palestinians" controlled their own borders. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is occupied. That does not change its land or borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders.
> Never had their own currency. Never been a country.
Click to expand...


The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922.



> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No land has been transfered and no borders have been changed. Palestine remains a state albeit under foreign military occupation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is occupied. That does not change its land or borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders.
> Never had their own currency. Never been a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No land has been transfered and no borders have been changed. Palestine remains a state albeit under foreign military occupation.
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders, the League of Nations no longer exists.
Israel exists. The Israelis control their own borders. If your Arab buddies want to be part of their own nation, they should move to one of the Arab nations in the area.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders.
> Never had their own currency. Never been a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No land has been transfered and no borders have been changed. Palestine remains a state albeit under foreign military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders, the League of Nations no longer exists.
> Israel exists. The Israelis control their own borders. If your Arab buddies want to be part of their own nation, they should move to one of the Arab nations in the area.
Click to expand...


The 1949 UN armistice agreements (that took place after the end of the Palestine Mandate, after UN General Assembly resolution 181, and after foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine) did not recognize any place called Israel. No land was mentioned for Israel. No borders were mentioned for Israel.

Jordan was to occupy the West Bank, Egypt was to occupy Gaza, and Israel was to occupy the rest. None of them actually acquired any land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Palestine was created and its borders defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> No land has been transfered and no borders have been changed. Palestine remains a state albeit under foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders, the League of Nations no longer exists.
> Israel exists. The Israelis control their own borders. If your Arab buddies want to be part of their own nation, they should move to one of the Arab nations in the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (that took place after the end of the Palestine Mandate, after UN General Assembly resolution 181, and after foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine) did not recognize any place called Israel. No land was mentioned for Israel. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Jordan was to occupy the West Bank, Egypt was to occupy Gaza, and Israel was to occupy the rest. None of them actually acquired any land.
Click to expand...


62 years ago and the UN can't do dick. Meanwhile, Israel is a nation, Palestine is not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" have never controlled their own borders, the League of Nations no longer exists.
> Israel exists. The Israelis control their own borders. If your Arab buddies want to be part of their own nation, they should move to one of the Arab nations in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (that took place after the end of the Palestine Mandate, after UN General Assembly resolution 181, and after foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine) did not recognize any place called Israel. No land was mentioned for Israel. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Jordan was to occupy the West Bank, Egypt was to occupy Gaza, and Israel was to occupy the rest. None of them actually acquired any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 62 years ago and the UN can't do dick. Meanwhile, Israel is a nation, Palestine is not.
Click to expand...


Palestine has land and borders. Israel does not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 UN armistice agreements (that took place after the end of the Palestine Mandate, after UN General Assembly resolution 181, and after foreigners declared themselves to be a state inside Palestine) did not recognize any place called Israel. No land was mentioned for Israel. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Jordan was to occupy the West Bank, Egypt was to occupy Gaza, and Israel was to occupy the rest. None of them actually acquired any land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 years ago and the UN can't do dick. Meanwhile, Israel is a nation, Palestine is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has land and borders. Israel does not.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 62 years ago and the UN can't do dick. Meanwhile, Israel is a nation, Palestine is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has land and borders. Israel does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Links?

BTW, where is that map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has land and borders. Israel does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> BTW, where is that map of Israel?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Funny


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> BTW, where is that map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Take away the 1949 armistice lines and you get






the same borders mentioned in the armistice agreements.


----------



## JStone

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Winston Churchill, Nobel Prize Laureate For Historical Literature...


> It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated?


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago...
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.
> 
> Foreign troops have no rights. Zero. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" don't have a country. Maybe they should move back to Egypt and Jordan, where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How many have actually lived there?
Click to expand...


Most of the Egyptians live in Egypt. Most of the Jordanians live in Jordan.
The Egyptians and Jordanians who live in Israel and call themselves Palestinians should go live in Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian child and a man were wounded when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) entered central Gaza Strip on Tuesday morning amidst random firing, local sources said.

They said that a 14-year-old child and a 48-year-old citizen were wounded in the raid to the east of Breij refugee camp, and described their injuries as moderate.

The PIC reporter said that a number of IOF tanks escorted bulldozers in the area and bulldozed lands as the soldiers fired indiscriminately at nearby neighborhoods.

Two Palestinians including child wounded in IOF incursion


----------



## JStone

*Former Gazan Nonie Darwish, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel...  An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com *


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed four Palestinian homes in Makhrur area in Beit Jala town to the north of Bethlehem on Tuesday without prior notice, local sources said.

Nadim San&#8217;an, the director of Beit Jala municipality, said that the IOF bulldozers knocked down the four old homes, which were recently maintained, adding that famers use those homes when they farm their land.

He pointed out that the owners of the four houses were not notified of the demolition beforehand, adding that the IOF wanted to bar farmers from tending to their lands in the area.

IOF troops demolish four Palestinian homes without prior notice


----------



## JStone

*Burak Bekdil, Hurriyet Daily News [Turkey] *
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n.php?n=cheir-anaka-la-taktol-2011-03-15 



> In the early hours of Saturday, a Palestinian broke into a house in the settlement of Itamar and stabbed to death a couple and their three children, aged 3 months, 4 years and 10 years old. The slain bodies were discovered by the couple&#8217;s 12-year-old daughter who was not at home when the murder was committed. The &#8220;Imad Mughniyeh&#8221; cell, with alleged links to the al-Aqsa Martyrs&#8217; Brigade, claimed responsibility for the attack. The terrorist group is named after the &#8220;phantom&#8221; terrorist Imad Mughniyeh who was killed in a car bomb attack in Damascus which Hezbollah blamed on Israeli agents. Mr. Mughniyeh, or the &#8220;Shia bin-Laden,&#8221; was one of the world&#8217;s most wanted men (wanted in 42 countries) while he was enjoying a safe haven in the Syrian capital prior to his assassination.
> 
> In May 2002, a Palestinian killed a 14-year-old boy and wounded another teenager in the same settlement. A month later, another Palestinian killed a woman and her three children. In July the same year another Palestinian stabbed and wounded a couple. And in August 2004, a Palestinian killed a resident of Itamar.
> 
> The killing of a 3-month old baby reminded me, inevitably, of what a &#8220;Palestinian warrior&#8221; told me in Ramallah in 2006. When he praised his suicide bomber sister who had injured a 95-year-old woman (and killed herself) in an attack, I asked him what was the point of injuring or killing elderly women or toddlers when young Palestinians also died in these attacks. He smiled and explained as simply as he could: &#8220;For us, even a 1-year-old Israeli baby is a soldier. And that [95-year-old] woman was also an Israeli soldier!&#8221; I thought it might not be safe to ask him any further questions.
> 
> But in 2008, this time in London and speaking to another Palestinian, I felt more comfortable and dared question the logic of the act that &#8220;indiscriminately angers our prime minister.&#8221; I reminded him of a verse in the Quran (4:93): &#8220;Whoever kills a believer intentionally, his recompense is Hell wherein he will abide eternally, and Allah has become angry with him and has cursed him and has prepared for him a great punishment.&#8221;
> 
> My Palestinian friend counter-attacked with another verse (17:33): &#8220;And do not kill the soul which Allah has forbidden, except by right.&#8221; Then came his loud and tempered explanation: &#8220;The verse 4:93 forbids killing a believer. Israelis are not believers.&#8221; I looked out from the window of the pub where his orange juice vs. my wine stood on the table like two objects silently telling us why we could never agree
> 
> For a moment, I thought about reminding him that Jews, too, are believers, like other non-Muslim believers, or ask him if the Quran (in verse 4:93) permitted the killing of atheists. But he loudly went back to verse 17:33, with radiating eyes satisfied with the near victory in our little intellectual duel. &#8220;You see, that verse forbids killing &#8216;except by right.&#8217; And it is evident that some killings fall into the category of &#8216;exception by right.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> I sipped my wine and got lost in thought, wondering how a doctoral candidate of engineering from a decent British university could defend the murder of innocent people only because they belonged to a faith other than his. How could he twist his own (and my) holy book so as to find holy justifications for the killing of innocent people?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed four Palestinian homes in Makhrur area in Beit Jala town to the north of Bethlehem on Tuesday without prior notice, local sources said.



Jesus Christ, who was Jewish, was born in Bethlehem.  Arabs, from Arabia, are occupying Bethlehem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) killed 30 Palestinians including 16 children and two women in the period from 10-12-2010 to 10-12-2011, the Mizan center for human rights said.

It said in a report on Monday coinciding with the 63rd anniversary of the universal declaration of human rights that the IOF troops destroyed 150 Palestinian homes in the same period, ten of which were completely demolished and their inhabitants were displaced.

The IOF soldiers damaged 9000 meters of agricultural land and damaged 50 public utilities including four that were completely destroyed, the report said, adding that the installations included 21 educational institutions and a health center.

Mizan underlined that the IOF soldiers wrecked 20 shops and 22 factories, six of which were leveled, and damaged 17 vehicles, including three that were totally destroyed.

Mizan: IOF soldiers killed 30 Palestinians in one year including 16 children


----------



## JStone

*Former Gazan Nonie Darwish, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel...  An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com *


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians



Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris *


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   



> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzJgjf7dSEg]The Origin of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


 
*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


 
*Dr. Michael Coogan, Eminent Biblical Scholar, PhD, Harvard University, Professor Emeritus of Religious Studies at Stonehill College and Director of Publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum. Author of, "The Oxford History of the Biblical World" * 


> The Jewish revolt [against the Romans] had many causes.  Anti-Roman nationalistic unrest and militant messianic sentiments were key factors, as probably was the confiscation of Jewish land by the Roman government in the aftermath of the First Jewish Revolt.
> 
> *In the aftermath of the revolt, the Roman government changed the name of the province from Judea to Syria Palaestina.  Jerusalem was tranformed into the Roman city of Aelia Capitolina*
> Oxford University Press: The Oxford History of the Biblical World: Michael D. Coogan


 
*University of Southern California *History


> Rome conquered Jerusalem in 70 A.D. ending the national independence gained during the Jewish War (66-70 A.D.). Despite being under Roman control, much of the land in Judea was still in Jewish hands; the Jews were neither exiled nor enslaved. Seventy years after the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem, the Jews in Judea began a war against the Roman Empire. The war lasted for three years from late summer A.D. 132 through late autumn A.D. 135. The war was led by Shim&#8217;on ben (or Bar) Kosiba, who became known as &#8220;Bar Kokhba&#8221; or &#8220;Son of the Star.&#8221;
> 
> The emperor Hadrian found himself forced to deal with this serious Jewish threat to the Roman Empire. His Pax Romana was threatened by the Jewish War. Hadrian sent armies to Judea, but did not find victory against Bar Kokhba&#8217;s guerillas. The turning point in the war came when Hadrian called in one of his best generals, Julius Severus, to fight exclusively on the Jewish front. Severus slowly closed in around Bar Kokhba&#8212;and without outside help from the Jewish Diaspora which Bar Kokhba was counting on&#8212;was able to defeat the Jewish revolt.
> 
> *As punishment, the Jews were driven from Jerusalem and the gentiles moved in. The city was called Aelia Capitolina and was a pagan city&#8212;built on the ruins of Jerusalem. The province was renamed from Judea to Syria-Palaestina to further remove the Jews from their land. Practicing Judaism was outlawed and scholars who supported to rebellion were executed. Soon after the defeat of Bar Kokhba, Hadrian died and Antoninus Pius ascended the throne. Jews slowly regained their cultural and religious freedoms back*


 
*Brown University *


> The Bar Kokhba revolt occurred between the years of 132-135 CE. The Jews of the land of Judea (despite the fact that today there is more evidence that the revolt went beyond the boundaries of Judea), rose against the Roman Empire. This revolt is generally considered as "a continuation of the uprisings of the Jews of the Diaspora against Romein 115-117 C.E." Although its main causes are contested, one thing is certain: external political factors and internal issues among the Jews played key roles in the unraveling of the revolt and its consequences
> 
> *According to the account by [Roman historian] Eusebius... "The construction of a pagan temple and Hadrian's decision to change the name of Judea to Syria Palestina were both punishment..." *
> https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/display/Spring07JS0053S01/Bar+Kokhba+Revolt.


 
*WNET/PBS, Educational Television: Teaching Heritage*


> As has been true throughout history, the location of Judea was pivotal in the story of its [Jewish] people.  When Judea rose in revolt against the brilliant and ruthless Roman emperor Hadrian in 132-135 under the leadership of Simeon Bar Kokhba..., it made a horrific mistake.
> 
> *Following Hadrian's murderous crushing of the rebellion...Hadrian deprived Judea even of its name.  He researched the name of the ancestral enemies of the Jews, the Philistines, and renamed the entire country "Palestine," the Latin version of Philistia.  Its vanquished and twice-destroyed capital Jerusalem he renamed "Aelia Capitolina," after the name of his family and of his patron god, Jupiter Capitolina.*http://www.thirteen.org/edonline/teachingheritage/lessons/faculty/unit3/unit3-atlas.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmWbOPGgJuY]Palestine Pre-1947 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


 
*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


 
*Dr. Michael Coogan, Eminent Biblical Scholar, PhD, Harvard University, Professor Emeritus of Religious Studies at Stonehill College and Director of Publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum. Author of, "The Oxford History of the Biblical World" * 


> The Jewish revolt [against the Romans] had many causes.  Anti-Roman nationalistic unrest and militant messianic sentiments were key factors, as probably was the confiscation of Jewish land by the Roman government in the aftermath of the First Jewish Revolt.
> 
> *In the aftermath of the revolt, the Roman government changed the name of the province from Judea to Syria Palaestina.  Jerusalem was tranformed into the Roman city of Aelia Capitolina*
> Oxford University Press: The Oxford History of the Biblical World: Michael D. Coogan


 
*University of Southern California *History


> Rome conquered Jerusalem in 70 A.D. ending the national independence gained during the Jewish War (66-70 A.D.). Despite being under Roman control, much of the land in Judea was still in Jewish hands; the Jews were neither exiled nor enslaved. Seventy years after the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem, the Jews in Judea began a war against the Roman Empire. The war lasted for three years from late summer A.D. 132 through late autumn A.D. 135. The war was led by Shimon ben (or Bar) Kosiba, who became known as Bar Kokhba or Son of the Star.
> 
> The emperor Hadrian found himself forced to deal with this serious Jewish threat to the Roman Empire. His Pax Romana was threatened by the Jewish War. Hadrian sent armies to Judea, but did not find victory against Bar Kokhbas guerillas. The turning point in the war came when Hadrian called in one of his best generals, Julius Severus, to fight exclusively on the Jewish front. Severus slowly closed in around Bar Kokhbaand without outside help from the Jewish Diaspora which Bar Kokhba was counting onwas able to defeat the Jewish revolt.
> 
> *As punishment, the Jews were driven from Jerusalem and the gentiles moved in. The city was called Aelia Capitolina and was a pagan citybuilt on the ruins of Jerusalem. The province was renamed from Judea to Syria-Palaestina to further remove the Jews from their land. Practicing Judaism was outlawed and scholars who supported to rebellion were executed. Soon after the defeat of Bar Kokhba, Hadrian died and Antoninus Pius ascended the throne. Jews slowly regained their cultural and religious freedoms back *


 
*Brown University *


> The Bar Kokhba revolt occurred between the years of 132-135 CE. The Jews of the land of Judea (despite the fact that today there is more evidence that the revolt went beyond the boundaries of Judea), rose against the Roman Empire. This revolt is generally considered as "a continuation of the uprisings of the Jews of the Diaspora against Romein 115-117 C.E." Although its main causes are contested, one thing is certain: external political factors and internal issues among the Jews played key roles in the unraveling of the revolt and its consequences
> 
> *According to the account by [Roman historian] Eusebius... "The construction of a pagan temple and Hadrian's decision to change the name of Judea to Syria Palestina were both punishment..." *
> https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/display/Spring07JS0053S01/Bar+Kokhba+Revolt.


 
*WNET/PBS, Educational Television: Teaching Heritage*


> As has been true throughout history, the location of Judea was pivotal in the story of its [Jewish] people.  When Judea rose in revolt against the brilliant and ruthless Roman emperor Hadrian in 132-135 under the leadership of Simeon Bar Kokhba..., it made a horrific mistake.
> 
> *Following Hadrian's murderous crushing of the rebellion...Hadrian deprived Judea even of its name.  He researched the name of the ancestral enemies of the Jews, the Philistines, and renamed the entire country "Palestine," the Latin version of Philistia.  Its vanquished and twice-destroyed capital Jerusalem he renamed "Aelia Capitolina," after the name of his family and of his patron god, Jupiter Capitolina.*http://www.thirteen.org/edonline/teachingheritage/lessons/faculty/unit3/unit3-atlas.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

AZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP) &#8212; Palestinian paramedics say a man has died from heavy machine gun fire on the tense border between the Gaza Strip and Israel.

The man was rushed to the Al Aksa hospital in central Gaza, where he died late Friday night. Family members identified the victim as Nafez Nabhein, 35, a Bedouin civilian from the Bureij refugee camp.

Gaza paramedics: Man dies from gunfire on border - Yahoo! News


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> AZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP) &#8212; Palestinian paramedics say a man has died from heavy machine gun fire on the tense border between the Gaza Strip and Israel.
> 
> The man was rushed to the Al Aksa hospital in central Gaza, where he died late Friday night. Family members identified the victim as Nafez Nabhein, 35, a Bedouin civilian from the Bureij refugee camp.
> 
> Gaza paramedics: Man dies from gunfire on border - Yahoo! News



Palestinians: Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death 

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Official Biographer of Winston Churchill 


> I cannot stress enough the importance of the few days Churchill spent throughout Palestine in 1921. The contrast between the extraordinary negative points of view put forth by the Palestinian Arabs and the equally positive ones put forth by the Zionists struck him enormously. Churchill didn't like negativism and he couldn't comprehend why the Palestinian Arabs were being so negative. It's quite curious. If you have a look at what the Palestinian Arabs told him, you'll find that three or four are actually in the Hamas Charter today, such as the world Jewish conspiracy and so on and so forth. That said, the Palestinian Arabs just made a bad impression on him and subsequently, he became very negative toward them; in modern terms, almost racist. When Churchill spoke to the Palestinian Arabs, he actually said to them, 'You've got to help the Zionists. They're people of quality and inasmuch as they'll succeed, you'll succeed. Without them you won't succeed.'


 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAKFlpdcfc]Applause - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

1000 vs 6,500. 

Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000


----------



## JStone

Dot Com said:


> 1000 vs 6,500.
> 
> Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000



Bogus website, stooge.  Muslimes go to war with Israel and human-shield their own families to maximize their deaths.

You = OWNED.

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinian paramedics say a man has died from heavy machine gun fire on the tense border between the Gaza Strip and Israel._


Cool, hamasabad agitprop let useful info through - the border is _tense_. So, what in allah's good hamasabad would motivate a hamasabadist to test the "tension" of the border? Testing a bulletproof bullet magnet? Six wives and 20 children? Agitprop, typically, won't and wouldn't say and we're left with guessing.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The man was rushed to the Al Aksa hospital in central Gaza, where he died late Friday night. Family members identified the victim as Nafez Nabhein, 35, a Bedouin civilian from the Bureij refugee camp._



Did they cheer his martyrdom along the way to the so-called hospital?
Does it mean he was a bedouin military, who ran out of ammo and became therefore a "civilian"?
Is that _Al Aksa hospital_ a mental institution?
So many holes in the story.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was wounded on Friday afternoon by bullets fired from an Israeli occupation gunboat while fishing at sea within the three mile limit imposed by occupation.

Israeli occupation navy targets Palestinian fishermen along the Gaza cost daily in an attempt to deny them earning a living for them and their families.

Palestinian fisherman wounded by occupation navy


----------



## Dot Com

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was wounded on Friday afternoon by bullets fired from an Israeli occupation gunboat while fishing at sea within the three mile limit imposed by occupation.
> 
> Israeli occupation navy targets Palestinian fishermen along the Gaza cost daily in an attempt to deny them earning a living for them and their families.
> 
> Palestinian fisherman wounded by occupation navy



Are the IDF that trigger- happy? WHY?!!!


----------



## JStone

Dot Com said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian fisherman was wounded on Friday afternoon by bullets fired from an Israeli occupation gunboat while fishing at sea within the three mile limit imposed by occupation.
> 
> Israeli occupation navy targets Palestinian fishermen along the Gaza cost daily in an attempt to deny them earning a living for them and their families.
> 
> Palestinian fisherman wounded by occupation navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the IDF that trigger- happy? WHY?!!!
Click to expand...


You're allowed to be dumb.  It's the only thing you're good at. 

*Former Gazan Nonie Darwish, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel...  An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com *


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Both Israel and Egypt are fearful of terrorist infiltration from Gaza -- all the more so since Hamas took over -- and have always maintained tight controls over their borders with Gaza. The Palestinians continue to endure hardships because Gaza continues to serve as the launching pad for terror attacks against Israeli citizens. Those attacks come in the form of Hamas missiles that indiscriminately target Israeli kindergartens, homes and businesses.
> 
> And Hamas continued these attacks more than two years after Israel withdrew from Gaza in the hope that this step would begin the process of building a Palestinian state, eventually leading to a peaceful, two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. There was no "cycle of violence" then, no justification for anything other than peace and prosperity. But instead, Hamas chose Islamic jihad. Gazans' and Israelis' hopes have been met with misery for Palestinians and missiles for Israelis.
> 
> Hamas, an Iran proxy, has become a danger not only to Israel, but also to Palestinians as well as to neighboring Arab states, who fear the spread of radical Islam could destabilize their countries.
> 
> Arabs claim they love the Palestinian people, but they seem more interested in sacrificing them. If they really loved their Palestinian brethren, they'd pressure Hamas to stop firing missiles at Israel. In the longer term, the Arab world must end the Palestinians' refugee status and thereby their desire to harm Israel. It's time for the 22 Arab countries to open their borders and absorb the Palestinians of Gaza who wish to start a new life. It is time for the Arab world to truly help the Palestinians, not use them.


 


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> AZA CITY, Gaza Strip (AP)  Palestinian paramedics say a man has died from heavy machine gun fire on the tense border between the Gaza Strip and Israel.
> 
> The man was rushed to the Al Aksa hospital in central Gaza, where he died late Friday night. Family members identified the victim as Nafez Nabhein, 35, a Bedouin civilian from the Bureij refugee camp.
> 
> Gaza paramedics: Man dies from gunfire on border - Yahoo! News



*the tense border between the Gaza Strip and Israel.*

Your source admits that Israel has a border.


----------



## JStone

Pestilinians are animals whose depraved culture makes them bludgeon and honor kill their own family members.   What do you do with rabid animals?



> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was killed at a late hour on Friday night as a result of IOF shelling on the Buraij refugee camp, in the central Gaza Strip.

PIC correspondent said that IOF troops stationed to the east of Buraij refugee camp fired artillery shells and opened machinegun fire towards Palestinian homes in the camp.

Palestinian man killed in IOF shelling of refugee camp


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was killed at a late hour on Friday night as a result of IOF shelling on the Buraij refugee camp, in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> PIC correspondent said that IOF troops stationed to the east of Buraij refugee camp fired artillery shells and opened machinegun fire towards Palestinian homes in the camp.
> 
> Palestinian man killed in IOF shelling of refugee camp



Scooter, what are you Palestinian excrement doing in Israel that was given to the Jews by the Palestinians' own Allah?  


Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.

Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## JStone

> A Palestinian man was killed at a late hour on Friday night as a result of IOF shelling on the Buraij refugee camp, in the central Gaza Strip.



Scooter, what are you Palestinian excrement doing in Israel that was given to the Jews by the Palestinians' own Allah? Get on your camels and return to Saudi Arabia where your stinking asses came from

Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.

Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## JStone

Historian Paul Johnson, Author, "History of Christianity" and "History of the Jewish People"


> The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator &#8212; hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.
> 
> 
> By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis &#8212; "sons and daughters of Satan" &#8212; whom he takes with him.



Talmud


> Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world.



Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth [sacred islimic scripture]  : 


> The Prophet said... I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred.


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Historian Paul Johnson, Author, "History of Christianity" and "History of the Jewish People"
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator  hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.
> 
> 
> By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis  "sons and daughters of Satan"  whom he takes with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talmud
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth [sacred islimic scripture]  :
> 
> 
> 
> The Prophet said... I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

EVERYTHING YOU DO IS PATHETIC,tnuc


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was killed at a late hour on Friday night as a result of IOF shelling on the Buraij refugee camp, in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> PIC correspondent said that IOF troops stationed to the east of Buraij refugee camp fired artillery shells and opened machinegun fire towards Palestinian homes in the camp.
> 
> Palestinian man killed in IOF shelling of refugee camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter, what are you Palestinian excrement doing in Israel that was given to the Jews by the Palestinians' own Allah?
> 
> 
> Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.
> 
> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
Click to expand...

 MIXED CROWD,What about anyone that has any Jewish blood in them.....say 5%,30% 50% are they recognised as Jewish.???What did God say about that,and as a reminder to your post that said,Jesus supported all Jewishness,He certainly DID NOT,he disagreed with the scribes and hierarcy,and they had him put to DEATH............Jesus was a MAN of the people for ALL peoples and lived his life in this way as an example to us a all.To USE JESUS IN THIS WAY TO JUSTIFY YOUR CORRUPT THOUGHT,MAKES YOU A COMPLETE DISGRACE,JESUS WAS A CONCILIATOR,TOTALLY THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT YOU ARE,TOTALLY. Stoney is merely a Wolf in Sheeps clothing,CREEP....theliq


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was killed at a late hour on Friday night as a result of IOF shelling on the Buraij refugee camp, in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> PIC correspondent said that IOF troops stationed to the east of Buraij refugee camp fired artillery shells and opened machinegun fire towards Palestinian homes in the camp.
> 
> Palestinian man killed in IOF shelling of refugee camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter, what are you Palestinian excrement doing in Israel that was given to the Jews by the Palestinians' own Allah?
> 
> 
> Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.
> 
> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIXED CROWD,What about anyone that has any Jewish blood in them.....say 5%,30% 50% are they recognised as Jewish.???What did God say about that,and as a reminder to your post that said,Jesus supported all Jewishness,He certainly DID NOT,he disagreed with the scribes and hierarcy,and they had him put to DEATH............Jesus was a MAN of the people for ALL peoples and lived his life in this way as an example to us a all.To USE JESUS IN THIS WAY TO JUSTIFY YOUR CORRUPT THOUGHT,MAKES YOU A COMPLETE DISGRACE,JESUS WAS A CONCILIATOR,TOTALLY THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT YOU ARE,TOTALLY. Stoney is merely a Wolf in Sheeps clothing,CREEP....theliq
Click to expand...


When might you be capable of forming a coherent thought?  In this lifetime?

You were supposed to find "Palestine" and "Palestinians" in the Fakestinians' own Holy Quran, the most revered book in all of Islam

Whatcha you got for us, scout?


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- IOF troops accompanied by planning official Monday afternoon raided the Hamma hamlet in the northern Jordan valley and gave notice to the residents that the hamlet will be demolished.

Local sources at the hamlet said that the occupation authorities handed 17 Bedouin families notices to leave their homes and fields where they lived for decades rearing livestock.

At the same time occupation forces raided the nearby Aqaba village and handed seven residents demolition notices. Most buildings in Aqaba are threatened with demolition.

The occupation authorities over the past two years carried out widespread demolitions in the northern Jordan valley, the last of which was last month were a number of structures were demolished in al-Hammah and Wadi al-Maleh.

The occupation authorities aim from such demolitions to uproot Palestinians living in those areas so that the occupation government and settlers can grab the land.

Occupation plan to demolish a hamlet in the Jordan valley


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- IOF troops accompanied by planning official Monday afternoon raided the Hamma hamlet in the northern Jordan valley and gave notice to the residents that the hamlet will be demolished.
> 
> Local sources at the hamlet said that the occupation authorities handed 17 Bedouin families notices to leave their homes and fields where they lived for decades rearing livestock.
> 
> At the same time occupation forces raided the nearby Aqaba village and handed seven residents demolition notices. Most buildings in Aqaba are threatened with demolition.
> 
> The occupation authorities over the past two years carried out widespread demolitions in the northern Jordan valley, the last of which was last month were a number of structures were demolished in al-Hammah and Wadi al-Maleh.
> 
> The occupation authorities aim from such demolitions to uproot Palestinians living in those areas so that the occupation government and settlers can grab the land.
> 
> Occupation plan to demolish a hamlet in the Jordan valley



What "occupation"?  Allah has granted Israel to his prophet Moses and the Children of Israel thousands of years ago in the Holy Quran worshipped by the Fakestinians.

Fakestinian trash are merely re-branded Arabs from Saudi Arabia who have infiltrated Israel. 

Allah is most wise and cannot be happy about this Fakestinian excrement crapping on the Land of Jewish Kings



> Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## JStone

> NABLUS



What's a nablus?  The city was called Shechem by the Jews in Biblical times thousands of years ago...

Joshua 24: Then Joshua assembled all the tribes of Israel at Shechem. He summoned the elders, leaders, judges and officials of Israel, and they presented themselves before God.

The Greeks changed the name to Neopolis [New City] and many years later, the ignorant Arab bedouin interlopers merely Arabized Neopolis to Nablus.

That's why they're Fakestiinians.  Fake people, fake history, fake cities


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli controlled municipality of Jerusalem started leveling Palestinian land near the Aqsa Mosque in occupied Jerusalem on Tuesday.

Eyewitnesses in Suwana suburb, to the east of the Aqsa Mosque, told the PIC reporter that Israeli army troops escorted the municipality bulldozers in their work.

IOA bulldozers destroy Palestinian land in occupied Jerusalem


----------



## JStone

> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM



Jews have occupied Jerusalem for 3000 years as the Jewish Capital.
.  


> Quran 5:20-21...
> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
*Allah Is a Zionist: The Quranic argument for Jewish sovereignty in the land of Israel
By Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Secretary General of the Italian Muslim Assembly *
Allah Is a Zionist - by Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi - Tablet Magazine &ndash; A New Read on Jewish Life



> Jewish sovereignty in Jerusalem. In August 2002, the Yasser Arafat-appointed &#8220;mufti of Jerusalem and the Holy Land,&#8221; Ikrima Sabri, told the Western media that &#8220;there is not even the smallest indication of the existence of a Jewish temple in Jerusalem in the past. In the whole city, there is not even a single stone indicating Jewish history.&#8221; By saying this, he confirmed what Arafat had already said to the London-based Arabic paper al-Hayat and reportedly repeated to Bill Clinton and Ehud Barak at Camp David: &#8220;Archaeologists have not found a single stone proving that the Temple of Solomon was there because historically the Temple was not in Palestine.&#8221;
> 
> In making such statements, Sabri and Arafat not only blatantly denied history, archeology, and the teachings of the Bible, but they also denied the words of the Quran. From the time of the Revelation of the Noble Quran until recently, all Muslims unanimously accepted that the Haram as-Sharif, or Holy Esplanade, on which the Dome of the Rock today stands is the same place where Solomon&#8217;s and Zorobabel&#8217;s Temples once stood. As a matter of fact, Haram as-Sharif, the Sacred Area of Temple Mount, includes a place called Solomon&#8217;s Standpoint, or Maqam Sulayman&#8212;according to the Muslim tradition, Solomon used to sit there and supplicate while Hiram&#8217;s masons were engaged in building the Temple. From that same place the Muslim tradition says that Solomon prayed to dedicate the House once it was completed and to intercede for those who will approach it for worshipping.
> 
> Accepting that Solomon&#8217;s Temple was in Jerusalem is compulsory for every Muslim believer, because that is what the Quran and the Islamic oral tradition, called the Sunnah, teach.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I9amcTg_6I]Who Has a Right to Jerusalem ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JERICHO (Ma&#8217;an) -- Israeli forces demolished several structures in a Bedouin village in the Jordan Valley on Tuesday.

Fathi Khdeirat, coordinator of the Save the Jordan Valley campaign, told Ma'an that Israeli authorities delivered demolition orders to several residents of Fasayil village on Monday. Israeli bulldozers started demolishing the structures on Tuesday.

Steel structures belonging to Omar Ubayyat, Abed Yasin Rashayda and Hussein Rashayda were destroyed, Khdeirat said. 

According to the UN agency OCHA, in the first six months of 2011 Israeli authorities demolished 342 Palestinian-owned structures in Area C, including 125 residential structures, displacing a total of 656 Palestinians, including 351 children -- almost five times as many demolitions and people displaced as during the first half of 2010.

Maan News Agency: Israeli forces demolish Bedouin structures in Jordan Valley


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JERICHO (Ma&#8217;an) -- Israeli forces demolished several structures in a Bedouin village in the Jordan Valley on Tuesday.
> 
> Fathi Khdeirat, coordinator of the Save the Jordan Valley campaign, told Ma'an that Israeli authorities delivered demolition orders to several residents of Fasayil village on Monday. Israeli bulldozers started demolishing the structures on Tuesday.
> 
> Steel structures belonging to Omar Ubayyat, Abed Yasin Rashayda and Hussein Rashayda were destroyed, Khdeirat said.
> 
> According to the UN agency OCHA, in the first six months of 2011 Israeli authorities demolished 342 Palestinian-owned structures in Area C, including 125 residential structures, displacing a total of 656 Palestinians, including 351 children -- almost five times as many demolitions and people displaced as during the first half of 2010.
> 
> Maan News Agency: Israeli forces demolish Bedouin structures in Jordan Valley



What are these fakesteenian excrement from Saudi Arabia doing in Israel that allah hath given the Jews 3000 years ago? Sand rats, get on your camels and go back to where you came from.



> Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## peterson121

Good thing there's no one hurt.


----------



## JStone

> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.

In Kafr Kaddum village near Nablus city, Israeli soldiers attacked Palestinian protesters and foreign activities as they reached the closed entrance of the village.

According to protestors, Israeli soldiers deliberately fired tear gas grenades at the bodies of participants in the march and nearby homes, and carried out mass detention among them.

In Bil'in village west of Ramallah city, a female activist was inured during the anti-wall march when an Israeli soldier opened fire at her, while many others suffocated from tear gas.

The Israeli occupation forces also attacked violently the anti-wall marches in Masarah village south of Bethlehem and Qalandiya village north of occupied Jerusalem. 

Despite Israeli quelling, peaceful marches against wall and settlement persist


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.



Where is this West Bank in the Bible?  Who are these children of satan palesteenians? 

The land is Judea, land of the Jews.

Matthew 19:20-21 When Jesus had finished saying these things, he left Galilee and went into the region of Judea to the other side of the Jordan. 2 Large crowds followed him, and he healed them there.


----------



## JStone

> Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.



Who are these fake palesteenians, the children of satan?  I cannot find them in the Bible or even their own Quran.

Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris * 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   




> We&#8217;re talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. It&#8217;s an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam&#8230; The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam]&#8230; Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem&#8230; He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellence&#8230;We respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.
> 
> In Kafr Kaddum village near Nablus city, Israeli soldiers attacked Palestinian protesters and foreign activities as they reached the closed entrance of the village.
> 
> According to protestors, Israeli soldiers deliberately fired tear gas grenades at the bodies of participants in the march and nearby homes, and carried out mass detention among them.
> 
> In Bil'in village west of Ramallah city, a female activist was inured during the anti-wall march when an Israeli soldier opened fire at her, while many others suffocated from tear gas.
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces also attacked violently the anti-wall marches in Masarah village south of Bethlehem and Qalandiya village north of occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite Israeli quelling, peaceful marches against wall and settlement persist



*weekly marches held against the segregation wall *

You mean the wall that was built to stop your Arab buddies from committing their terrorist attacks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

WOW, Stoner, you can repeatedly post more irrelevant crap than anybody.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.
> 
> In Kafr Kaddum village near Nablus city, Israeli soldiers attacked Palestinian protesters and foreign activities as they reached the closed entrance of the village.
> 
> According to protestors, Israeli soldiers deliberately fired tear gas grenades at the bodies of participants in the march and nearby homes, and carried out mass detention among them.
> 
> In Bil'in village west of Ramallah city, a female activist was inured during the anti-wall march when an Israeli soldier opened fire at her, while many others suffocated from tear gas.
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces also attacked violently the anti-wall marches in Masarah village south of Bethlehem and Qalandiya village north of occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite Israeli quelling, peaceful marches against wall and settlement persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weekly marches held against the segregation wall *
> 
> You mean the wall that was built to stop your Arab buddies from committing their terrorist attacks?
Click to expand...


No. The one that steals Palestinian land.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, Stoner, you can repeatedly post more irrelevant crap than anybody.



Where, again, is this West Bank in the Bible, Scooter?  How about these palesteenians?  Where are they in the Bible?  In the Quran?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.
> 
> In Kafr Kaddum village near Nablus city, Israeli soldiers attacked Palestinian protesters and foreign activities as they reached the closed entrance of the village.
> 
> According to protestors, Israeli soldiers deliberately fired tear gas grenades at the bodies of participants in the march and nearby homes, and carried out mass detention among them.
> 
> In Bil'in village west of Ramallah city, a female activist was inured during the anti-wall march when an Israeli soldier opened fire at her, while many others suffocated from tear gas.
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces also attacked violently the anti-wall marches in Masarah village south of Bethlehem and Qalandiya village north of occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite Israeli quelling, peaceful marches against wall and settlement persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weekly marches held against the segregation wall *
> 
> You mean the wall that was built to stop your Arab buddies from committing their terrorist attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The one that steals Palestinian land.
Click to expand...


The wall steals land of a people who never had their own country and doesn't stop your imaginary "Palestinians" from committing terror attacks?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians, including women and children, along with peace activists were brutally attacked and injured on Friday during peaceful weekly marches held against the segregation wall and settlement activities in some West Bank villages.
> 
> In Kafr Kaddum village near Nablus city, Israeli soldiers attacked Palestinian protesters and foreign activities as they reached the closed entrance of the village.
> 
> According to protestors, Israeli soldiers deliberately fired tear gas grenades at the bodies of participants in the march and nearby homes, and carried out mass detention among them.
> 
> In Bil'in village west of Ramallah city, a female activist was inured during the anti-wall march when an Israeli soldier opened fire at her, while many others suffocated from tear gas.
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces also attacked violently the anti-wall marches in Masarah village south of Bethlehem and Qalandiya village north of occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite Israeli quelling, peaceful marches against wall and settlement persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weekly marches held against the segregation wall *
> 
> You mean the wall that was built to stop your Arab buddies from committing their terrorist attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The one that steals Palestinian land.
Click to expand...


There is no fakestinian land--They're illegal immigrant trash from Saudi Arabia.   Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years to today verified by the archaeological record

Can you provide an archaeological record for any fakestinian civilization in Israel?  No, I didn't think so.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sugarhitman

After "Pallywood" was exposed by Professor Landes, of Palestinians producing news hoaxes, Palestinian testimony is rendered non-credible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *weekly marches held against the segregation wall *
> 
> You mean the wall that was built to stop your Arab buddies from committing their terrorist attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The one that steals Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall steals land of a people who never had their own country and doesn't stop your imaginary "Palestinians" from committing terror attacks?
Click to expand...


The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The one that steals Palestinian land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall steals land of a people who never had their own country and doesn't stop your imaginary "Palestinians" from committing terror attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



Your wiki article is bogus.  There is no state of palestine.  The Romans renamed Israel Palestina during the Roman Empire that no longer exists.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sugarhitman said:


> After "Pallywood" was exposed by Professor Landes, of Palestinians producing news hoaxes, Palestinian testimony is rendered non-credible.



There has been an Izzywood for decades. It is called the Main Stream Media.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Did you know that Jesus wasn't the only one to be resurrected?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRz5WnHemkw]Resurrection in Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sugarhitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> After "Pallywood" was exposed by Professor Landes, of Palestinians producing news hoaxes, Palestinian testimony is rendered non-credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been an Izzywood for decades. It is called the Main Stream Media.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Show me *any* MSM article and I will show you the lies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JStone said:


> Did you know that Jesus wasn't the only one to be resurrected?
> 
> Resurrection in Palestine - YouTube



They're great actors.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The one that steals Palestinian land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall steals land of a people who never had their own country and doesn't stop your imaginary "Palestinians" from committing terror attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


*It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states*

Newly created? You mean they didn't exist for hundreds of years? Thousands? 

I'm shocked you would admit that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wall steals land of a people who never had their own country and doesn't stop your imaginary "Palestinians" from committing terror attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states*
> 
> Newly created? You mean they didn't exist for hundreds of years? Thousands?
> 
> I'm shocked you would admit that.
Click to expand...


All the states that were carved out of the Ottoman Empire were created about the same time. All are valid.

The Palestinians were the same people in the same place. It is their country.


----------



## JStone

*Israel was established 3000 years ago.  The Palestinians are merely re-branded illegal Arab aliens from Saudi Arabia.*

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer.*..


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



*Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago*
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel 

*Jewish Bar Kokhba Coins Minted 2000 Years Ago..*.
Bar Kochba Revolt coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago *
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.*
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*PBS Nova..*.


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine came out of the Ottoman Empire not Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states*
> 
> Newly created? You mean they didn't exist for hundreds of years? Thousands?
> 
> I'm shocked you would admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the states that were carved out of the Ottoman Empire were created about the same time. All are valid.
> 
> The Palestinians were the same people in the same place. It is their country.
Click to expand...


Except no state of Palestine was created. And the whiny Arabs weren't happy with the portion they were offered, so Israel owns it all. Keep whining, that'll help.

It didn't help that Egyptian buggerer you idolize so much.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine came out of the Ottoman Empire not Israel.



Wrong, as usual, Scooter  Facts are not your forte.  This is why you have zero reputational points after 2 years  

The Romans nicknamed Israel "Palestine" during the Roman Empire.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University..*.


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> The Romans nicknamed Israel "Palestine" during the Roman Empire.



You always shoveled crap.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzJgjf7dSEg]The Origin of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*PBS...*


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS




*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

And all those people who wrote about Palestine long before that were just doing a back to the future thing.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> And all those people who wrote about Palestine long before that were just doing a back to the future thing.



Jesus Christ was King of Israel, not the bogus palestine that doesn't appear in the Bible.

John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting,  Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Blessed is the king of Israel!


----------



## P F Tinmore

BTW, you never did produce that 1948 map of Israel. A 1900 or 1850 or 1800 would suffice.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, you never did produce that 1948 map of Israel. A 1900 or 1850 or 1800 would suffice.



Where's the 1948 map of Egypt, Mr. No Reputational Points?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Are you still shoveling crap.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]

*Now where is that map of Israel?*


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still shoveling crap.
> 
> Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube
> 
> *Now where is that map of Israel?*



Er, didn't I just tell you Palestine is a bogus word the Romans nicknamed Israel?  Your Youtube is bogus.  Are you retarded or just plain stupid?  No wonder you have zero reputational points after 2 years

Where is that 1948 map of Egypt, Einstein?


*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deflection.

I have seen no map of your so called Israel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still no map of your so called Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no map of your so called Israel.



It's in the Bible, Scooter.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no map of your so called Israel.



Israel so-called in the Quran and the Bible.  So-called palestine in neither book.

Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd

John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Foreigners created Israel in Palestine in 1948.

Surely they made a map of their state.

Where is it?


----------



## JStone

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still dropping the ball on that map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no map of your so called Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no map of your so called Israel.
Click to expand...


So you post a map from a lying Israeli propaganda site. Those are legally Palestinian borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no map of your so called Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you post a map from a lying Israeli propaganda site. Those are legally Palestinian borders.
Click to expand...


You mean the borders controlled by the Israeli military? 
If you say so.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you post a map from a lying Israeli propaganda site. Those are legally Palestinian borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by the Israeli military?
> If you say so.
Click to expand...


Yep, Palestinian borders controlled by the Israeli military. That is a military occupation.

The Palestinians have the right to attack that occupation until it leaves.


----------



## JStone

Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris * 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   




> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you post a map from a lying Israeli propaganda site. Those are legally Palestinian borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by the Israeli military?
> If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, Palestinian borders controlled by the Israeli military. That is a military occupation.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to attack that occupation until it leaves.
Click to expand...


Military occupation of a nation that never existed? 

Your terrorist buddies might have their own nation, if Arafat wasn't too busy taking it up the ass to accept an Israeli offer.
Instead, they have nothing and fire rockets at school buses.
You must be so proud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by the Israeli military?
> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Palestinian borders controlled by the Israeli military. That is a military occupation.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to attack that occupation until it leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military occupation of a nation that never existed?
> 
> Your terrorist buddies might have their own nation, if Arafat wasn't too busy taking it up the ass to accept an Israeli offer.
> Instead, they have nothing and fire rockets at school buses.
> You must be so proud.
Click to expand...


Israel has nothing to give.

Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Palestinian borders controlled by the Israeli military. That is a military occupation.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to attack that occupation until it leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military occupation of a nation that never existed?
> 
> Your terrorist buddies might have their own nation, if Arafat wasn't too busy taking it up the ass to accept an Israeli offer.
> Instead, they have nothing and fire rockets at school buses.
> You must be so proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.
Click to expand...


Pestilinians were losers then and pestilinians are losers now.

Palestinians: Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death 

Historian Bernard Lewis 


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.


 
Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Official Biographer of Winston Churchill 


> I cannot stress enough the importance of the few days Churchill spent throughout Palestine in 1921. The contrast between the extraordinary negative points of view put forth by the Palestinian Arabs and the equally positive ones put forth by the Zionists struck him enormously. Churchill didn't like negativism and he couldn't comprehend why the Palestinian Arabs were being so negative. It's quite curious. If you have a look at what the Palestinian Arabs told him, you'll find that three or four are actually in the Hamas Charter today, such as the world Jewish conspiracy and so on and so forth. That said, the Palestinian Arabs just made a bad impression on him and subsequently, he became very negative toward them; in modern terms, almost racist. When Churchill spoke to the Palestinian Arabs, he actually said to them, 'You've got to help the Zionists. They're people of quality and inasmuch as they'll succeed, you'll succeed. Without them you won't succeed.'


 
Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT] 


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> MISTI MIT-Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Pestilinians were losers then and pestilinians are losers now.



Really,? They never surrendered to Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Pestilinians were losers then and pestilinians are losers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,? They never surrendered to Israel.
Click to expand...


You surrendered your society, loser.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Palestinian borders controlled by the Israeli military. That is a military occupation.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to attack that occupation until it leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military occupation of a nation that never existed?
> 
> Your terrorist buddies might have their own nation, if Arafat wasn't too busy taking it up the ass to accept an Israeli offer.
> Instead, they have nothing and fire rockets at school buses.
> You must be so proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.
Click to expand...


No map of "Palestine" when it was a nation?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Pestilinians were losers then and pestilinians are losers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,? They never surrendered to Israel.
Click to expand...


*"The Misery of Arabs/Apple R&D In Israel"*



> Apple will open a research and development center in Israel that will focus on semiconductors
> 
> The R&D center in Herzliya, Israels version of Silicon Valley, would be Apples first outside California
> 
> Earlier this week, Israeli media reported Apple was in advanced talks to buy Anobit, an Israeli maker of flash storage technology, for $400-$500 million
> 
> It is so sad and frustrating to see APPLE investing in Israel, while we as Arabs are not able to attract these investments to our countries! I dont know what our leaders are doing to create proper environment for such investments!
> 
> I would prefer seeing APPLE as well as MICROSOFT having their R&D in Lebanon or any other Arab Country instead of being in ISRAEL!
> 
> WISH THE ARAB LEADERS WILL WAKE UP AND CARE FOR DEVELOPING THEIR COUNTRIES AND SOCIETIES INSTEAD OF APPLYING DICTATORSHIP AND KILL THEIR PEOPLE!
> 
> The Misery of Arabs ! Apple R&D in ISRAEL! | What do You Think ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pestilinians were losers then and pestilinians are losers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,? They never surrendered to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You surrendered your society, loser.
Click to expand...


Israel started a war with the Palestinians a hundred years ago. That war has not been won. The first step in all the so called peace talks has been for the Palestinians to surrender and disarm. The Palestinians have not done that. Those fake peace talks have always failed.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,? They never surrendered to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You surrendered your society, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel started a war with the Palestinians a hundred years ago. That war has not been won. The first step in all the so called peace talks has been for the Palestinians to surrender and disarm. The Palestinians have not done that. Those fake peace talks have always failed.
Click to expand...



*Salim Mansur: Don't Blame Israel for Arab Failures*Don't blame Israel for Arab failures | Columnists | Opinion | Toronto Sun

*"Palestinians Are An Integral Part Of This Dysfunctional Arab World"*


> Israel is merely a dot relative to the Arab world, and yet made responsible, in the logic of the anti-Zionist bigots, for the problems of the Middle East and the inability of the Arab-Muslim culture to deal with the challenges of the modern world.
> 
> Consider the following: The Arab world, excluding Iran and Turkey, is comprised of 22 countries stretching from the Gulf to the Atlantic Ocean with a total area around 13 million sq. km and a population of nearly 350 million. In terms of territorial size, only Russia is larger than the Arab world at 17 million sq. km.
> 
> Israel is barely 22,000 sq. km, or about three times the size of New York City, with a population of 7.5 million of which 20% are Israeli Arabs.
> 
> An objective consideration of the huge disparity in size and population between the Arab world and Israel should dispel the drivel the world has been fed that Arabs are the "underdog" in a colonial struggle against Jews as a colonizing people.
> 
> The reverse disparity between Israelis and Arabs is the tremendous human achievement of the former as free people, and the contrast when measured against the sullen reality of the Arab world just about at the bottom of the UN human development index despite the resources available.
> 
> But here, too, Arabs, Muslims and their apologists in the West will fault Israelis for the collective failure of the Arab world.
> 
> It is as if the plight of Palestinian "occupation" by Israelis explains the Sudanese civil wars and genocide in Darfur, or the savage killings inside Algeria, or the long list of atrocities, gender oppression, humiliation of religious minorities, wars, military dictatorships, and with no end in sight of violence and murder in the name of Islam across the Arab world.
> 
> It is sheer absurdity to hold Israelis responsible for the utterly dysfunctional nature of the Arab world.
> 
> Palestinians are an integral part of this dysfunctional world, and their politics reflect, in a heightened sense, the problems the rest of the world seeks to avoid discussing for fear of being denounced as politically incorrect.
> 
> Israel is a very small country packed with immensely talented people.
> 
> Their story is a gift to the Arab-Muslim world as it is to be found in the Qur'an if only Arabs and Muslims understood either.


----------



## JStone

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You surrendered your society, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel started a war with the Palestinians a hundred years ago. That war has not been won. The first step in all the so called peace talks has been for the Palestinians to surrender and disarm. The Palestinians have not done that. Those fake peace talks have always failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Salim Mansur: Don't Blame Israel for Arab Failures*Don't blame Israel for Arab failures | Columnists | Opinion | Toronto Sun
> 
> *"Palestinians Are An Integral Part Of This Dysfunctional Arab World"*
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is merely a dot relative to the Arab world, and yet made responsible, in the logic of the anti-Zionist bigots, for the problems of the Middle East and the inability of the Arab-Muslim culture to deal with the challenges of the modern world.
> 
> Consider the following: The Arab world, excluding Iran and Turkey, is comprised of 22 countries stretching from the Gulf to the Atlantic Ocean with a total area around 13 million sq. km and a population of nearly 350 million. In terms of territorial size, only Russia is larger than the Arab world at 17 million sq. km.
> 
> Israel is barely 22,000 sq. km, or about three times the size of New York City, with a population of 7.5 million of which 20% are Israeli Arabs.
> 
> An objective consideration of the huge disparity in size and population between the Arab world and Israel should dispel the drivel the world has been fed that Arabs are the "underdog" in a colonial struggle against Jews as a colonizing people.
> 
> The reverse disparity between Israelis and Arabs is the tremendous human achievement of the former as free people, and the contrast when measured against the sullen reality of the Arab world just about at the bottom of the UN human development index despite the resources available.
> 
> But here, too, Arabs, Muslims and their apologists in the West will fault Israelis for the collective failure of the Arab world.
> 
> It is as if the plight of Palestinian "occupation" by Israelis explains the Sudanese civil wars and genocide in Darfur, or the savage killings inside Algeria, or the long list of atrocities, gender oppression, humiliation of religious minorities, wars, military dictatorships, and with no end in sight of violence and murder in the name of Islam across the Arab world.
> 
> It is sheer absurdity to hold Israelis responsible for the utterly dysfunctional nature of the Arab world.
> 
> Palestinians are an integral part of this dysfunctional world, and their politics reflect, in a heightened sense, the problems the rest of the world seeks to avoid discussing for fear of being denounced as politically incorrect.
> 
> Israel is a very small country packed with immensely talented people.
> 
> Their story is a gift to the Arab-Muslim world as it is to be found in the Qur'an if only Arabs and Muslims understood either.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military occupation of a nation that never existed?
> 
> Your terrorist buddies might have their own nation, if Arafat wasn't too busy taking it up the ass to accept an Israeli offer.
> Instead, they have nothing and fire rockets at school buses.
> You must be so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No map of "Palestine" when it was a nation?
Click to expand...


These borders have not changed. This is Palestine in its current borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No map of "Palestine" when it was a nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed. This is Palestine in its current borders.
Click to expand...


Bogus map. The Romans called Israel "Palestine" during the Roman Empire.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University..*.


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Bogus map.



dartmouth.edu is bogus?

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~gov46/pal-transjrdn-1922.gif


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Bogus map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dartmouth.edu is bogus?
> 
> http://www.dartmouth.edu/~gov46/pal-transjrdn-1922.gif
Click to expand...


No reputational points for you, loser 

PBS...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS




*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## Sugarhitman

Where does it show on that map that "Palestine" was controlled by "Palestinians"? It doesnt. LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sugarhitman said:


> Where does it show on that map that "Palestine" was controlled by "Palestinians"? It doesnt. LOL!



The British violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the Palestinians.

A violation of rights does not negate those rights.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Besides, Arafat sold out. He sold the Palestinians down the river when he signed on to Oslo. He couldn't get the Palestinians on board with that farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No map of "Palestine" when it was a nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed. This is Palestine in its current borders.
Click to expand...


Palestine has never been a nation. Not in 1922 and not now.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sugarhitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it show on that map that "Palestine" was controlled by "Palestinians"? It doesnt. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> A violation of rights does not negate those rights.
Click to expand...


The British invented the fakestinians who are illegal aliens from Saudi Arabia.

Since there is no letter p in Arabic, fakestinians, who are Arabs, can't even write their own fabricated identity or fake palestine in their own native Arabic language.




*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuheir_Mohsen


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No map of "Palestine" when it was a nation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed. This is Palestine in its current borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been a nation. Not in 1922 and not now.
Click to expand...


The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.

The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.

There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 13-year-old Palestinian child was wounded on Tuesday after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him east of Masdar village in central Gaza Strip, medical sources said.

The sources said that the child, Mohammed Talbani, was hit with a bullet in his foot, describing his condition as moderate.

Earlier on Tuesday, fighters of the popular resistance committees foiled a pre-dawn IOF incursion east of Maghazi refugee camp also in central Gaza.

A communique for the committees said that the incident proved after three years of the war on Gaza that the resistance fighters were on full alert and capable of resisting any new aggression.

Palestinian child wounded in IOF shooting in central Gaza


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 13-year-old Palestinian child was wounded on Tuesday after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him east of Masdar village in central Gaza Strip, medical sources said.



Jews have occupied Israel for 3000 years.  Fakestinians, not so much.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sugarhitman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sugarhitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it show on that map that "Palestine" was controlled by "Palestinians"? It doesnt. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> A violation of rights does not negate those rights.
Click to expand...




Ahhh but didnt the League of Nations Charter support the creation of a Jewish state in West Palestine? Yes, I do believe it did. And where in the LoN Charter is there any mention of "Palestinians".


Ooooo, Im all ears baby boy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sugarhitman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugarhitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it show on that map that "Palestine" was controlled by "Palestinians"? It doesnt. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> A violation of rights does not negate those rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh but didnt the League of Nations Charter support the creation of a Jewish state in West Palestine? Yes, I do believe it did. And where in the LoN Charter is there any mention of "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> Ooooo, Im all ears baby boy.
Click to expand...


No it didn't.



> The objective of His Majesty's Government is the establishment within 10 years of an independent Palestine State in such treaty relations with the United Kingdom as will provide satisfactorily for the commercial and strategic requirements of both countries in the future. The proposal for the establishment of the independent State would involve consultation with the Council of the League of Nations with a view to the termination of the Mandate.
> 
> The independent State should be one in which Arabs and Jews share government in such a way as to ensure that the essential interests of each community are safeguarded.
> 
> The establishment of the independent State will be preceded by a transitional period throughout which His Majesty's Government will retain responsibility for the country. During the transitional period the people of Palestine will be given an increasing part in the government of their country. Both sections of the population will have an opportunity to participate in the machinery of government, and the process will be carried on whether or not they both avail themselves of it.
> 
> British White Paper of 1939


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed. This is Palestine in its current borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been a nation. Not in 1922 and not now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.
> 
> There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...


*The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.*

So who controlled the borders?

*The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.*

Who were the signatories to these agreements?

*There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.*

You mean the borders controlled by Israel? When Israel took control of the land, who did they take control away from?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been a nation. Not in 1922 and not now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.
> 
> There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.*
> 
> So who controlled the borders?
> 
> *The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.*
> 
> Who were the signatories to these agreements?
> 
> *There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.*
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by Israel? When Israel took control of the land, who did they take control away from?
Click to expand...


The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.

They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.

Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.
> 
> There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.*
> 
> So who controlled the borders?
> 
> *The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.*
> 
> Who were the signatories to these agreements?
> 
> *There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.*
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by Israel? When Israel took control of the land, who did they take control away from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.
> 
> They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.
Click to expand...


Palestine is a fake word the Romans called Israel during the Roman Empire, Scooter.  No reputational points for you.  

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.
> 
> There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.*
> 
> So who controlled the borders?
> 
> *The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.*
> 
> Who were the signatories to these agreements?
> 
> *There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.*
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by Israel? When Israel took control of the land, who did they take control away from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.
> 
> They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.
Click to expand...


Show me. 

And tell me again who the signatories were.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The league of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders in 1922.*
> 
> So who controlled the borders?
> 
> *The 1949 armistice agreements (after the end of the 1948 war) confirmed the existence of Palestine and that its borders remained unchanged.*
> 
> Who were the signatories to these agreements?
> 
> *There has still been no changes in Palestine's borders.*
> 
> You mean the borders controlled by Israel? When Israel took control of the land, who did they take control away from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.
> 
> They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> And tell me again who the signatories were.
Click to expand...


The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.
> 
> They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> And tell me again who the signatories were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
Click to expand...


Israel is splitting the atom while you fakestinian losers argue about nonsense.  No wonder you've accomplished nothing in your putrid existence.

Palestinians: Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death 

Historian Bernard Lewis 


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.


 
Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Official Biographer of Winston Churchill 


> I cannot stress enough the importance of the few days Churchill spent throughout Palestine in 1921. The contrast between the extraordinary negative points of view put forth by the Palestinian Arabs and the equally positive ones put forth by the Zionists struck him enormously. Churchill didn't like negativism and he couldn't comprehend why the Palestinian Arabs were being so negative. It's quite curious. If you have a look at what the Palestinian Arabs told him, you'll find that three or four are actually in the Hamas Charter today, such as the world Jewish conspiracy and so on and so forth. That said, the Palestinian Arabs just made a bad impression on him and subsequently, he became very negative toward them; in modern terms, almost racist. When Churchill spoke to the Palestinian Arabs, he actually said to them, 'You've got to help the Zionists. They're people of quality and inasmuch as they'll succeed, you'll succeed. Without them you won't succeed.'


 
Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT] 


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> http://web.mit.edu/misti/mit-israel/


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times. They never mentioned an Israel.
> 
> They mentioned the international borders between Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine.  No borders, however, were mentioned for an Israel.
> 
> Neither Palestine's borders nor the borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Egypt were changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> And tell me again who the signatories were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
Click to expand...


Which four countries?

And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> And tell me again who the signatories were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
Click to expand...


The only correct borders of Israel are those detailed in the Bible that was written in Israel thousands of years ago.

Otherwise, you're just engaging in mental masturbation


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> And tell me again who the signatories were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
Click to expand...


The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
Click to expand...



All between Israel and real countries.

None with Palestine by anyone.

Thanks, that was worth the wait.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
Click to expand...


Non-binding, Scooter.  No reputational points for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All between Israel and real countries.
> 
> None with Palestine by anyone.
> 
> Thanks, that was worth the wait.
Click to expand...


They were waiting for later. Well it is later and they are still trying to hammer a peace agreement.

Of course, all the peace talks start with the demand that the Palestinians surrender and disarm. The Palestinians aren't buying that.


----------



## JStone

*Miserable Pallies are too busy oppressing and killing each other to be a viable society.*

*The Misery of Arabs/Apple R&D In Israel*



> Apple will open a research and development center in Israel that will focus on semiconductors
> 
> The R&D center in Herzliya, Israel&#8217;s version of Silicon Valley, would be Apple&#8217;s first outside California
> 
> Earlier this week, Israeli media reported Apple was in advanced talks to buy Anobit, an Israeli maker of flash storage technology, for $400-$500 million
> 
> *It is so sad and frustrating to see APPLE investing in Israel, while we as Arabs are not able to attract these investments to our countries! I don&#8217;t know what our leaders are doing to create proper environment for such investments!
> 
> I would prefer seeing APPLE as well as MICROSOFT having their R&D in Lebanon or any other Arab Country instead of being in ISRAEL!
> 
> WISH THE ARAB LEADERS WILL WAKE UP AND CARE FOR DEVELOPING THEIR COUNTRIES AND SOCIETIES INSTEAD OF APPLYING DICTATORSHIP AND KILL THEIR PEOPLE! *
> 
> The Misery of Arabs ! Apple R&D in ISRAEL! | What do You Think ?


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Palestine by anyone.



"Palestine" was a bogus name for Israel under the Roman Empire.  Palestine doesn't actually appear in the Bible or even Quran.  

Jesus Christ was King of Israel, not this bogus palestine invented by Italians.  

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University..*.


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli government and the four other countries in separate agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
Click to expand...


None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which four countries?
> 
> And show the armistice agreement that proves your other claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
Click to expand...


Where are these fakestinians in their own Quran?  Their own allah created all people so where are they in Holy Quran?


----------



## JStone

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are these fakestinians in their own Quran?  Their own allah created all people so where are they in Holy Quran?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3huJaa0nBqo&feature=related]Sound of crickets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
Click to expand...


So that must be because they're a made up people.
Just call them Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those agreements includes the word Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that must be because they're a made up people.
> Just call them Arabs.
Click to expand...


Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be because they're a made up people.
> Just call them Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?
Click to expand...


Fakestinians are merely re-branded Arabs who, by definition, originated from arabia and invaded Israel.

The early Zionists arrived unarmed and without a military.  The attacks originated with the Arabs beginning in the 1920s leading up to the ;48 War.

The facts are not your forte.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be because they're a made up people.
> Just call them Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?
Click to expand...


You want Israel to kick more Arabs ass? 

Would you quit whining if they did?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be because they're a made up people.
> Just call them Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want Israel to kick more Arabs ass?
> 
> Would you quit whining if they did?
Click to expand...


It is Israel that attacked and can't win.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Israel to kick more Arabs ass?
> 
> Would you quit whining if they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Israel that attacked and can't win.
Click to expand...


How much more land does Israel hold now than they did in 1948?
Yeah, Israel can't win.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be because they're a made up people.
> Just call them Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been attacking a made up people for a hundred years and has not won yet?
Click to expand...


Put this thread out of its misery.

John F. Kennedy, who visited Israel early in his career...


> The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit
> 
> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law  both believe in personal as well as national liberty  and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want Israel to kick more Arabs ass?
> 
> Would you quit whining if they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that attacked and can't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much more land does Israel hold now than they did in 1948?
> Yeah, Israel can't win.
Click to expand...


Israel has never acquired any land. It merely occupies land. It hasn't won anything yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that attacked and can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much more land does Israel hold now than they did in 1948?
> Yeah, Israel can't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has never acquired any land. It merely occupies land. It hasn't won anything yet.
Click to expand...


And your Arab buddies keep losing. Waaaah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much more land does Israel hold now than they did in 1948?
> Yeah, Israel can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never acquired any land. It merely occupies land. It hasn't won anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your Arab buddies keep losing. Waaaah.
Click to expand...


Lose what?

The borders of Palestine are the same as they were in 1922.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never acquired any land. It merely occupies land. It hasn't won anything yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your Arab buddies keep losing. Waaaah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lose what?
> 
> The borders of Palestine are the same as they were in 1922.
Click to expand...


Lose what? Every war they've fought with Israel, for starters.
Borders of Palestine? You mean the country that never existed or controlled it's own borders? No change there. LOL!

Germany lost territory in their 2 lost wars. They aren't getting it back either. Just like your Arab losers.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Israel that attacked and can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much more land does Israel hold now than they did in 1948?
> Yeah, Israel can't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has never acquired any land. It merely occupies land. It hasn't won anything yet.
Click to expand...


*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your Arab buddies keep losing. Waaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what?
> 
> The borders of Palestine are the same as they were in 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lose what? Every war they've fought with Israel, for starters.
> Borders of Palestine? You mean the country that never existed or controlled it's own borders? No change there. LOL!
> 
> Germany lost territory in their 2 lost wars. They aren't getting it back either. Just like your Arab losers.
Click to expand...


There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what?
> 
> The borders of Palestine are the same as they were in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what? Every war they've fought with Israel, for starters.
> Borders of Palestine? You mean the country that never existed or controlled it's own borders? No change there. LOL!
> 
> Germany lost territory in their 2 lost wars. They aren't getting it back either. Just like your Arab losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.
Click to expand...


There was no nation called Palestine 100 years ago.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what?
> 
> The borders of Palestine are the same as they were in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what? Every war they've fought with Israel, for starters.
> Borders of Palestine? You mean the country that never existed or controlled it's own borders? No change there. LOL!
> 
> Germany lost territory in their 2 lost wars. They aren't getting it back either. Just like your Arab losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.
Click to expand...


Palestine was merely a fake name the Romans called Israel during the Roman Empire.  There isn't actually any palestine in the Bible.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University.*..


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose what? Every war they've fought with Israel, for starters.
> Borders of Palestine? You mean the country that never existed or controlled it's own borders? No change there. LOL!
> 
> Germany lost territory in their 2 lost wars. They aren't getting it back either. Just like your Arab losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no nation called Palestine 100 years ago.
Click to expand...


True, but the Zionists were already there in their planed takeover of the country.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no nation called Palestine 100 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but the Zionists were already there in their planed takeover of the country.
Click to expand...


Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one war between Israel and Palestine. Israel attacked Palestine a hundred years ago and it is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no nation called Palestine 100 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but the Zionists were already there in their planed takeover of the country.
Click to expand...


There was no country of Palestine for the Zionists to takeover.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no nation called Palestine 100 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but the Zionists were already there in their planed takeover of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no country of Palestine for the Zionists to takeover.
Click to expand...


The Zionists were already there creating a state within a state something like a Hezbollah. After WWI, they recruited Britain to help them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but the Zionists were already there in their planed takeover of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no country of Palestine for the Zionists to takeover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists were already there creating a state within a state something like a Hezbollah. After WWI, they recruited Britain to help them.
Click to expand...


There was no state of Palestine.


----------



## JStone

Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no country of Palestine for the Zionists to takeover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists were already there creating a state within a state something like a Hezbollah. After WWI, they recruited Britain to help them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no state of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Right, but the Zionists already convinced Britain to make the Balfour declaration before the Palestine mandate. Palestine was created under British occupation.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists were already there creating a state within a state something like a Hezbollah. After WWI, they recruited Britain to help them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no state of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but the Zionists already convinced Britain to make the Balfour declaration before the Palestine mandate. Palestine was created under British occupation.
Click to expand...


The Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

The mandate system under the League of Nations charter was to appoint a developed country, like Britain, to a newly created state, like Palestine, to assist the native population in building the institutions necessary for a viable state. This was an administrative not an ownership position. The charter called for the mandate authority to follow the wishes of the native population.

Britain, instead of following the League of Nations charter and the wishes of the native population, shoved the Palestinians aside and assisted foreigners in their plan to take over Palestine. This violated the charter and violated the rights of the Palestinians.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The mandate system under the League of Nations charter was to appoint a developed country, like Britain, to a newly created state, like Palestine, to assist the native population in building the institutions necessary for a viable state. This was an administrative not an ownership position. The charter called for the mandate authority to follow the wishes of the native population.
> 
> Britain, instead of following the League of Nations charter and the wishes of the native population, shoved the Palestinians aside and assisted foreigners in their plan to take over Palestine. This violated the charter and violated the rights of the Palestinians.



Jews owned Israel 3000 years before any league existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Jews owned Israel 3000 years before any league existed.



And Jews were a part of Palestine's native population.

Do you have a point?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Jews owned Israel 3000 years before any league existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews were a part of Palestine's native population.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...


Palestine was the bastardized Latin name for Israel under the Roman Empire that no longer exists.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Palestine was the bastardized Latin name, blah, blah, blah..



Is *that* your point?

Sad.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was the bastardized Latin name, blah, blah, blah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is *that* your point?
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


Sad that since there is no letter p in arabic, so-called palesteenians who are arabs cannot even write their own fabricated identity or fake palestine in their own native language


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was the bastardized Latin name, blah, blah, blah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is *that* your point?
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad that since there is no letter p in arabic, so-called palesteenians who are arabs cannot even write their own fabricated identity or fake palestine in their own native language
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is *that* your point?
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that since there is no letter p in arabic, so-called palesteenians who are arabs cannot even write their own fabricated identity or fake palestine in their own native language
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Palestinians were invented by the British after World War I when they called Israel "Palestine" and Jews and Arabs were called palestiniains under the British Mandate.

So-called palestinians are an invention, reflected in the fact that they cannot even write their own invented identity since the letter p does not exist in their arabic language.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

There is the F word "Falistin"


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> There is the F word "Falistin"



  That word is just the arabized palestine

Now, even you know, monkey


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that since there is no letter p in arabic, so-called palesteenians who are arabs cannot even write their own fabricated identity or fake palestine in their own native language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians were invented by the British after World War I when they called Israel "Palestine" and Jews and Arabs were called palestiniains under the British Mandate.
> 
> So-called palestinians are an invention, reflected in the fact that they cannot even write their own invented identity since the letter p does not exist in their arabic language.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation authorities have handed Palestinians notices of confiscation of 160 dunums (1 dunum=1000 square meters) and demolition of 13 homes in the village of Mneizel to the south east of Yatta in the southern West Bank district of al-Khalil. IOF troops closed all entrances to the village.

Rateb al-Jubour, coordinator of the popular committee against the wall and settlement, said in press statements on Thursday that the notices of land confiscation affected residents of the village of Mneizel and the village of Samu' with the aim of expanding Karmael settlement.

Occupation gives notices of demolition of 13 homes and confiscation of 160 dunum


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation



Israel has been occupying Israel for 3000 years


*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Israel has been occupying Israel for 3000 years



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

BTW, you never did post a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?



The Bible has the map.

Where is the 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible?  In the Quran?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible has the map.
> 
> Where is the 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible?  In the Quran?
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible has the map.
> 
> Where is the 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible?  In the Quran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


The 3000 year old Bible created in Israel has the most accurate map.

Where, again, is that 1948 map of Egypt?  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible?  The Quran?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Many maps of Palestine yet you cannot post one single 1948 map of Israel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?



And they have to control their borders. 
When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> *The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.*  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> *All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel,* the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have to control their borders.
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
Click to expand...


Where are Israel's borders?

Show me a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have to control their borders.
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are Israel's borders?
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
Click to expand...


Israel's borders and a map of Israel are in the Bible.

Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes

Now, why can't I find palestine in the Bible or even the Quran, PFucktard?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate state *must *have territory inside defined borders.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have to control their borders.
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are Israel's borders?
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
Click to expand...


I already have, your turn.

When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Where, oh where is that map of Israel?

No one seems to have one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Where, oh where is that map of Israel?
> 
> No one seems to have one.









Your turn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they have to control their borders.
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Israel's borders?
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have, your turn.
> 
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
Click to expand...


No you haven't. You have not posted a 1948 map of Israel.

BTW, a country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied. Owned is one thing. Occupied is something else.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Israel's borders?
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, your turn.
> 
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You have not posted a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> BTW, a country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied. Owned is one thing. Occupied is something else.
Click to expand...


What country do you imagine was occupied?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Where, oh where is that map of Israel?
> 
> No one seems to have one.



The map of Israel is in the Bible, the most authoritative source.

Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes

No fictional palestine in the Bible, however.  Nor, in the Quran.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Israel's borders?
> 
> Show me a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, your turn.
> 
> When did a Palestine that controlled its own borders ever exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You have not posted a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> BTW, a country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied. Owned is one thing. Occupied is something else.
Click to expand...


You haven't posted a 1948 map of Egypt.  You wanna tell Muslim Brotherhood Egypt doesn't exist, Scooter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, oh where is that map of Israel?
> 
> No one seems to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn.
Click to expand...


That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.

Try a 1948 map.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, oh where is that map of Israel?
> 
> No one seems to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
Click to expand...


Where's that 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  I'm sure Muslim Brotherhood will be delighted to learn Egypt doesnt really exist


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's that 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  I'm sure Muslim Brotherhood will be delighted to learn Egypt doesnt really exist
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, oh where is that map of Israel?
> 
> No one seems to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
Click to expand...


You mean my map shows the borders that Israel actually controls? Great!

When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean my map shows the borders that Israel actually controls? Great!
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


Control does mean ownership.

When did Israel control its own borders?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  I'm sure Muslim Brotherhood will be delighted to learn Egypt doesnt really exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


No 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  Oh, when Muslim Brotherhood finds out Egypt doesn't exist, you're in BIG trouble!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAKFlpdcfc]Applause - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map has no Israeli borders on it, only 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> Try a 1948 map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean my map shows the borders that Israel actually controls? Great!
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Control does mean ownership.
> 
> When did Israel control its own borders?
Click to expand...


When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## JStone

No palestine in the quran, but, there is Israel  




> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean my map shows the borders that Israel actually controls? Great!
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control does mean ownership.
> 
> When did Israel control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Control does mean ownership.
> 
> When did Israel control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
Click to expand...


Israel controls its own borders today.

When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel controls its own borders today.
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


Show a map of Israel's borders. Show a 1948 map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are not borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Control does mean ownership.
> 
> When did Israel control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
Click to expand...


UN Member States: Israel  http://www.un.org/en/members/countryinfo.asp?countryname=israel


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel controls its own borders today.
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show a map of Israel's borders. Show a 1948 map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are not borders.
Click to expand...


When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel controls its own borders today.
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show a map of Israel's borders. Show a 1948 map of Israel without the 1949 armistice lines that are not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


During the Roman Empire, when the Romans renamed Israel "Palestine"  The Roman Empire is no longer, however


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
Click to expand...


The UN recognizes Israel inside the 1949 UN armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.

Too funny.

Why don't they use Israel's real borders?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN recognizes Israel inside the 1949 UN armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Why don't they use Israel's real borders?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still no 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If controlling one's own borders is necessary for statehood, then Israel has never been a state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN recognizes Israel inside the 1949 UN armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Why don't they use Israel's real borders?
Click to expand...


When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN recognizes Israel inside the 1949 UN armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Why don't they use Israel's real borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


Israel pretends to be a state. When did it control its own borders?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no 1948 map of Israel?



Still no 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  After you inform Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't exist, you better run like a motherfucker!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN recognizes Israel inside the 1949 UN armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Why don't they use Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel pretends to be a state. When did it control its own borders?
Click to expand...


When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  After you inform Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't exist, you better run like a motherfucker!
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Egypt, PFucktard?  After you inform Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't exist, you better run like a motherfucker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Why not palestine or palesteenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are?



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?



Where is that 1948 map of Egypt and when do you plan to inform Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't really exist because you have no map?

Why no palestine or palesteenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?



Still ducking the question?

When did Palestine control its own borders?


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ducking the question?
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


during the Roman Empire, when the Romans renamed Israel "Palestine"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ducking the question?
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
Click to expand...


Palestine's borders are controlled by the foreign military occupation of Israel.

Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ducking the question?
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine's borders are controlled by the foreign military occupation of Israel.
> 
> Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Excellent! Palastine never controlled its own borders.
Israel controls Israels' borders. Whether the UN or your Arab buddies like it or not.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still trying to duck out of posting that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ducking the question?
> 
> When did Palestine control its own borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine's borders are controlled by the foreign military occupation of Israel.
> 
> Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Where is that 1948 map of Egypt?  Does Muslim Brotherhood know Egypt doesn't really exist because you can't produce a map of Egypt?

Why no bogus palestine and bogus palesteenians in their own Holy Quran and the Children of Israel are in it?


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deflection.

Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.
> 
> Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?



Where is that 1948 map of Egypt?  Are you well-insured for when you tell Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't exist because you don't have a map?

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Are you still lost? This is the Israel and Palestine board. I don't see Egypt in there.

Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still lost? This is the Israel and Palestine board. I don't see Egypt in there.
> 
> Now, where is that 1948 map of Israel?



Where is that 1948 map of Egypt?  Are you well-insured for when you tell Muslim Brotherhood that Egypt doesn't exist because you don't have a map?

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nice dodge but still no map.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice dodge but still no map.



No 1948 map of Egypt, still.  Does that mean the pyramids will be sold on eBay?

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

You have posted pages of deflection.

Wouldn't it be easier to just post a 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> You have posted pages of deflection.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just post a 1948 map of Israel?



Where's that 1948 map of Egypt?  Are you gonna tell the Sphinx it doesn't really exist because you have no map or shall I?

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?


> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

You are still trying to get out of posting that 1948 map of Israel, aren't you?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still trying to get out of posting that 1948 map of Israel, aren't you?



Still no 1948 map of Egypt?  Can I take the pyramids for my backyard since Egypt doesn't exist?

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Off topic.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Off topic.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?



Where is that 1948 map of Egypt?  Can I take the Nile River home since Egypt doesn't really exist?  It will be nicer than a Jacuzzi

Why no bogus palestine or bogus palesteeenians in their own Holy Quran but the Children of Israel are in it?



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) confiscated 106 dunums of Palestinian land in Khader village in Bethlehem province and ordered the demolition of three homes.

Hassan Subaih, monitoring Jewish settlement activity in the village of Khader, told Quds Press that the village&#8217;s municipality received on Saturday an order from the IOA stipulating the confiscation of 86 dunums of cultivated land and the demolition of the three houses.

He explained that the municipality on Friday had received a similar order stipulating the confiscation of 20 dunum of the village land near the Etzion settlement complex, bringing the total area of land confiscated to 106 dunums.

IOA confiscates 106 dunum of land in Bethlehem


----------



## JStone

> BETHLEHEM



Matthew 2 


> After Jesus was born in Bethlehem in Judea, during the time of King Herod, Magi from the east came to Jerusalem and asked, Where is the one who has been born king of the Jews? We saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.
> 
> When King Herod heard this he was disturbed, and all Jerusalem with him.  When he had called together all the peoples chief priests and teachers of the law, he asked them where the Messiah was to be born.  In Bethlehem in Judea, they replied, for this is what the prophet has written:
> 
> But you, Bethlehem, in the land of Judah,
> are by no means least among the rulers of Judah;
> for out of you will come a ruler
> who will shepherd my people Israel.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> BETHLEHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 2
> 
> 
> 
> After Jesus was born in Bethlehem in Judea, during the time of King Herod, Magi from the east came to Jerusalem and asked, Where is the one who has been born king of the Jews? We saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.
> 
> When King Herod heard this he was disturbed, and all Jerusalem with him.  When he had called together all the peoples chief priests and teachers of the law, he asked them where the Messiah was to be born.  In Bethlehem in Judea, they replied, for this is what the prophet has written:
> 
> But you, Bethlehem, in the land of Judah,
> are by no means least among the rulers of Judah;
> for out of you will come a ruler
> who will shepherd my people Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It makes you wonder why Israel is driving the Christians out of Bethlehem.

Speaking of Israel: Whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

*Reverend Malcolm Hedding, Executive Director, International Christian Embassy Jerusalem: Why Christians Are Indebted to Israel.*


> Over the years more and more evangelicals have continued to come to Israel, even during times of violence. This has had a profound impact on the Jewish people. Malcolm says the Embassy has been a forerunner in gaining a presence in Israel.
> 
> Malcolm says one of the most significant developments in Israel has been the formation of the Christian Allies Caucus in the Knesset, the Israeli parliament, which has provided a way for Christians to relate to the Parliament and the Jewish nation at the highest level. Having lived in Israel for so long, Malcolm says the ICEJ has been given a view of events from the grassroots level. "Being in the land and on the spot has given us a view that is special," he says. "We have been here."
> 
> Christians continue to come from all over the world, and that has made a significant impact as well. "The impact is incredible," he says. When others weren&#8217;t coming, the Church came, and that causes the Jews to ask, "Why?" Malcolm says they are constantly approached by Hebrew academics and politicians and asked why they stay and why Christians come. This gives Malcolm and others the opportunity to explain that the restoration of Israel is not just a political event, but evidence of God&#8217;s Word fulfilled. It is evidence of the truthfulness of God&#8217;s Word. This is a catalyst for them to look at their own Scriptures and search for the truth.
> 
> This year marks the 25th Anniversary of the ICJE, and 5,000 Christians are expected to attend their Feast of Tabernacles celebration. The Feast of Tabernacles (September 27 &#8211; October 5) is the biggest tourist event in Israel and is famous for attracting large numbers of Christian evangelicals. Pat Robertson is one of the featured speakers for this year's event.
> http://www.cbn.com/700club/guests/bios/malcolm_hedding_100604.aspx


----------



## P F Tinmore

Native Christians out.

Foreign Christians in.

What's up with that?


----------



## JStone

*Christians in the Middle East*


> Christians in Europe and America need to recognize that, of all the Middle Eastern countries, the one that has managed best at keeping its Christians is Israel. The nation's Arab Christian community is small, but for decades it has remained stable. Meanwhile, the birth this year of the Republic of South Sudan has the potential to alter some of the diplomatic landscape. Although the nation is more African than Arab, its emergence as an ethnically Christian nationthe first in the area since France tried to protect the Maronite Christians with the creation of Lebanon in the 1940smay offer a refuge for threatened Christians throughout the Middle East.





> Of the eight million people or so living in Israel, around 20% are Arabsof whom about 7% are Christian. Israel's Arab Christians, in other words, number only about 110,000 people, living mostly in tight communities in Jerusalem and the Galilee.
> 
> For all the solicitous attention paid to them by such international Christian organizations as the World Council of Churches, you would think they were a larger and more important group. Much of the Vatican's diplomacyits occasionally adversarial relations with Israel, its Palestinian favoritism, its reluctance to condemn the Islamic dictatorshipsderives from its belief that the ancient Christian communities of the Middle East are at risk, and that the best way to defend them is to be seen to side with Arabs against their perceived enemies.
> 
> Hard to say the Vatican is wrong about the first part. At the beginning of the twentieth century, large numbers of Christians still lived in their traditional Orthodox and Catholic communities, from the Holy Mountain of Mount Athos all the way around the Mediterraneanthrough Asia Minor, down the Levant, and across North Africa to Morocco. In 1914, they made up 25% of Ottoman Empire.
> 
> The next year the Turks began the systematic part of their slaughter of the Armenians, and the churches of the Middle East have been in catastrophic decline ever since. By 2001, Christians were down to less than 1% of the Turkish population. The recent news out of Egyptthousands of Coptic Christians fleeing the country since March, with 28 killed and hundreds wounded in Cairo on October 9is only the latest installment in the ongoing story of the dying of ancient Christianity in the Middle East. The single most dangerous thing in the world to be, right now, is a member of a Christian community in a Muslim country.
> 
> The most interesting and least understood change in the region, however, is the growth over the last decade of an entirely new Christian population. At least 200,000and possibly as many as half a millionnon-Arab Christians now live in Israel. Some are asylum-seekers from Sudan and Eritrea. Others are illegal immigrants who have slipped in from Egypt and guest workers from Goa, South America, and the Philippines. Add in the Jewish converts and the immigrants from Russia, and their numbers start to look significant.
> 
> A first-rate piece of reporting by the Associated Press this week describes the emergence of these people as an identifiable group in Israel. They work in normal Israeli jobs, their children speak Hebrew, and they think of themselves as fully Israeliin marked contrast to the local Arab Christians who feel a cultural tie to Palestinian Muslims and remain generally antagonistic to the State of Israel.
> 
> Nothing in the Middle East ever seems to work out quite the way one hopes. But surely there is something worth noting in the re-emergence of even a tiny Christian population in the region that is unmoved by the Arab hatred of Israel, the ancient tribal divisions, and the envenomed rhetoric that dominates the political scene.
> JOSEPH BOTTUM: CHRISTIANS IN THE MIDDLE EAST&#8230;.SEE NOTE PLEASE | RUTHFULLY YOURS


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Israel's Arab Christians, in other words, number only about 110,000 people, living mostly in tight communities in Jerusalem and the Galilee.



And all those Israeli settlements around Jerusalem are shoving out the native Christian population.


----------



## JStone

"Christians in Europe and America need to recognize that, of all the Middle Eastern countries, the one that has managed best at keeping its Christians is Israel. The nation's Arab Christian community is small, but for decades it has remained stable. Meanwhile, the birth this year of the Republic of South Sudan has the potential to alter some of the diplomatic landscape. Although the nation is more African than Arab, its emergence as an ethnically Christian nation&#8212;the first in the area since France tried to protect the Maronite Christians with the creation of Lebanon in the 1940s&#8212;may offer a refuge for threatened Christians throughout the Middle East."


----------



## JStone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeKtTlejNY]Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> "Christians in Europe and America need to recognize that, of all the Middle Eastern countries, the one that has managed best at keeping its Christians is Israel.



The Christians in Palestine are being driven out by Israel.


----------



## JStone

> Christians in Europe and America need to recognize that, of all the Middle Eastern countries, the one that has managed best at keeping its Christians is Israel. The nation's Arab Christian community is small, but for decades it has remained stable. Meanwhile, the birth this year of the Republic of South Sudan has the potential to alter some of the diplomatic landscape. Although the nation is more African than Arab, its emergence as an ethnically Christian nationthe first in the area since France tried to protect the Maronite Christians with the creation of Lebanon in the 1940smay offer a refuge for threatened Christians throughout the Middle East.
> 
> The most interesting and least understood change in the region, however, is the growth over the last decade of an entirely new Christian population. At least 200,000and possibly as many as half a millionnon-Arab Christians now live in Israel. Some are asylum-seekers from Sudan and Eritrea. Others are illegal immigrants who have slipped in from Egypt and guest workers from Goa, South America, and the Philippines. Add in the Jewish converts and the immigrants from Russia, and their numbers start to look significant.
> 
> A first-rate piece of reporting by the Associated Press this week describes the emergence of these people as an identifiable group in Israel. They work in normal Israeli jobs, their children speak Hebrew, and they think of themselves as fully Israeliin marked contrast to the local Arab Christians who feel a cultural tie to Palestinian Muslims and remain generally antagonistic to the State of Israel.JOSEPH BOTTUM: CHRISTIANS IN THE MIDDLE EAST&#8230;.SEE NOTE PLEASE | RUTHFULLY YOURS





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeKtTlejNY]Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Posting the same video of fake Christians over and over again will not prove your point.


----------



## JStone

> *fake Christians*








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJLxjNHj1p8&feature=relmfu]Greek Orthodox Christians in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeKtTlejNY]Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) declared its intention to demolish hundreds of Palestinian homes and buildings in area C under its control in the occupied West Bank and to retain illegal settlement outposts.

Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli prosecution bureau pledged to respond to petitions filed by Palestinian residents with the Israeli higher court against demolition of their property by razing hundreds of buildings and structures including schools without delay.

The IOA prevents the Palestinian natives from building or getting licenses to build in area C, so they find themselves forced to set up even temporary structures and tents because they know that Israel will not let them live peacefully in their lands without harassment and demolitions.

IOA decides to raze hundreds of Palestinian homes, keep illegal outposts


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) declared its intention to demolish hundreds of Palestinian homes and buildings in area C under its control in the occupied West Bank and to retain illegal settlement outposts.
> 
> Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli prosecution bureau pledged to respond to petitions filed by Palestinian residents with the Israeli higher court against demolition of their property by razing hundreds of buildings and structures including schools without delay.
> 
> The IOA prevents the Palestinian natives from building or getting licenses to build in area C, so they find themselves forced to set up even temporary structures and tents because they know that Israel will not let them live peacefully in their lands without harassment and demolitions.
> 
> IOA decides to raze hundreds of Palestinian homes, keep illegal outposts



Maybe if the "Palestinians" moved to Jordan, they could build their homes without government permission?


----------



## JStone

> * The Israeli occupation*



Holy Quran got it wrong about the Children of Israel?



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> *OCCUPIED JERUSALEM*



The Bible got it wrong about Jewish Jerusalem?

2 Samuel 5  David Becomes King Over Israel


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, &#8220;We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, &#8216;You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel


----------



## Jos

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) declared its intention to demolish hundreds of Palestinian homes and buildings in area C under its control in the occupied West Bank and to retain illegal settlement outposts.
> 
> Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli prosecution bureau pledged to respond to petitions filed by Palestinian residents with the Israeli higher court against demolition of their property by razing hundreds of buildings and structures including schools without delay.
> 
> The IOA prevents the Palestinian natives from building or getting licenses to build in area C, so they find themselves forced to set up even temporary structures and tents because they know that Israel will not let them live peacefully in their lands without harassment and demolitions.
> 
> IOA decides to raze hundreds of Palestinian homes, keep illegal outposts



Ethnic cleansing?


----------



## JStone

> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM



2 Samuel David Becomes King Over Israel And Jerusalem


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel





> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## Jos

No links to quotes?


----------



## JStone

*Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

No Links to quotes? you know it's against this sites copyright rule


----------



## JStone

Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris * 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   




> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Friday used excessive force to disperse peaceful demonstrations organized in protest at Israeli settlement activities and the construction of the apartheid wall in the occupied West Bank.

A number of foreign activists and Palestinians were injured when attacked with tear gas grenades and rubber bullets in different West Bank villages.

In Masarah village near Bethlehem, the IOF physically attacked the protestors and one of them was severely injured and sustained bruises all over his body.

Kafr Kaddum villagers said their weekly march, which started a few months ago, would continue until the Israeli occupation authority opens the closed road in their village and removes the settlements built on their lands.

IOF intensify attacks on peaceful marches against settlement and wall


----------



## JStone

> The Israeli occupation



Israelis like Jesus Christ King of Israel have occupied Israel for 3000 years.

John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting,  &#8220;Hosanna! &#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! &#8220;Blessed is the king of Israel!&#8221; 

John 1:49 Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 
Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping. Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> 
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) is planning to confiscate 85% of Kufr Al-Dik village, Salfit province, land, the village&#8217;s municipality chief Jamal Khader said.

He told Quds Press on Sunday that the municipality received a new draft scheme from the IOA envisaging the expropriation of more than 2000 dunums of land to the southwest of the village.

He said that if implemented the plan would confiscate 85% of the land owned by the village inhabitants.

IOA targets confiscation of 85% of Salfit village


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) carried out at dawn Monday a wide detention campaign in different West Bank areas where many Palestinians were reportedly kidnapped.

Israeli military sources affirmed that 10 Palestinians were kidnapped and referred to interrogation centers.

The sources did not say the names of the Palestinian detainees or the areas they were kidnapped from.

Palestinian security sources said the IOF stormed at dawn many West Bank villages and cities, and intimidated and forced families out in the cold before they started to ransack their houses.

IOF kidnap 10 Palestinians in night raids


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced into central Gaza Strip at a late night hour on Tuesday and was met with Palestinian resistance fire, local sources reported.

They said that the IOF unit in armored vehicles escorted bulldozers into east of Deir Al-Balah town and Maghazi refugee camp.

The soldiers leveled land in the area and fired indiscriminately at nearby residential quarters, the sources said.

It said in a communique that the mortar fire is a message to the IOF that its resistance fighters would not stay arms folded in face of Israeli crimes and would remain at the advanced position in defense of Palestinian land.

IOF Gaza incursion met with mortar fire


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.


Torah, Book of Exodus Then the LORD said to Moses, Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel. 

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 
Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping. Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> 
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Jenin refugee camp at dawn Wednesday in dozens of army vehicles and arrested a citizen from inside his home after wreaking havoc on it and on his garage.

Local sources said that the soldiers detained Mousa Al-Badawi from his home after ransacking his garage, for repairing cars, and confiscating four vehicles inside it.

They noted that the soldiers also broke into the home of Kamal Abu Ghudda and forced his family into the open cold weather while they searched it.

The sources said that violent confrontations took place between the invading forces and young men in the camp&#8217;s alleys and narrow streets during which the youths threw stones on the soldiers who retaliated by firing machine guns, but no casualties were reported.

IOF soldiers arrest citizen and confiscate cars in Jenin


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation



Israel has occupied Israel for the last 3000 years.


Torah, Book of Exodus Then the LORD said to Moses, Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel. 

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 
Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping. Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> 
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Jenin refugee camp at dawn Wednesday in dozens of army vehicles and arrested a citizen from inside his home after wreaking havoc on it and on his garage.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers detained Mousa Al-Badawi from his home after ransacking his garage, for repairing cars, and confiscating four vehicles inside it.
> 
> They noted that the soldiers also broke into the home of Kamal Abu Ghudda and forced his family into the open cold weather while they searched it.
> 
> The sources said that violent confrontations took place between the invading forces and young men in the camps alleys and narrow streets during which the youths threw stones on the soldiers who retaliated by firing machine guns, but no casualties were reported.
> 
> rUxJEpMO%2bi1s7lDVgG9nGZguuaS%2biFqR%2fNvsde0IPSdkjTQ%2fjyeCcvKE4S%2fUZDptYFZFekIYKCW%2bCGExzuflXaS5KNciWgdZaXcir7a0vBP4%2bXDqo%2bGp%2flw0%3d]IOF soldiers arrest citizen and confiscate cars in Jenin



*and arrested a citizen*

A citizen of what?


----------



## JStone

> WEST BANK



What's this "West Bank" bullshit?  I know of no West Bank in the Bible.  I do know of Judea and Samaria in the Bible, ancient Jewish land form which "Jew" is derived.

The Arab interlopers renamed Judea and Samaria "the West Bank" in 1950 in an attempt to erase 3000 years of Jewish ancestry.  History can't be erased, however.

Acts 1


> Then they gathered around him and asked him, &#8220;Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?&#8221;
> He said to them: &#8220;It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth.&#8221;



Matthew 2


> After Jesus was born in Bethlehem in Judea, during the time of King Herod, Magi from the east came to Jerusalem and asked, &#8220;Where is the one who has been born king of the Jews? We saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.&#8221;
> 
> When King Herod heard this he was disturbed, and all Jerusalem with him.  When he had called together all the people&#8217;s chief priests and teachers of the law, he asked them where the Messiah was to be born.  &#8220;In Bethlehem in Judea,&#8221; they replied, &#8220;for this is what the prophet has written:
> 
> &#8220;&#8216;But you, Bethlehem, in the land of Judah,
> are by no means least among the rulers of Judah;
> for out of you will come a ruler
> who will shepherd my people Israel.&#8217;


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Jenin refugee camp at dawn Wednesday in dozens of army vehicles and arrested a citizen from inside his home after wreaking havoc on it and on his garage.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers detained Mousa Al-Badawi from his home after ransacking his garage, for repairing cars, and confiscating four vehicles inside it.
> 
> They noted that the soldiers also broke into the home of Kamal Abu Ghudda and forced his family into the open cold weather while they searched it.
> 
> The sources said that violent confrontations took place between the invading forces and young men in the camps alleys and narrow streets during which the youths threw stones on the soldiers who retaliated by firing machine guns, but no casualties were reported.
> 
> rUxJEpMO%2bi1s7lDVgG9nGZguuaS%2biFqR%2fNvsde0IPSdkjTQ%2fjyeCcvKE4S%2fUZDptYFZFekIYKCW%2bCGExzuflXaS5KNciWgdZaXcir7a0vBP4%2bXDqo%2bGp%2flw0%3d]IOF soldiers arrest citizen and confiscate cars in Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and arrested a citizen*
> 
> A citizen of what?
Click to expand...


Palestine
-----------
A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Jenin refugee camp at dawn Wednesday in dozens of army vehicles and arrested a citizen from inside his home after wreaking havoc on it and on his garage.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers detained Mousa Al-Badawi from his home after ransacking his garage, for repairing cars, and confiscating four vehicles inside it.
> 
> They noted that the soldiers also broke into the home of Kamal Abu Ghudda and forced his family into the open cold weather while they searched it.
> 
> The sources said that violent confrontations took place between the invading forces and young men in the camps alleys and narrow streets during which the youths threw stones on the soldiers who retaliated by firing machine guns, but no casualties were reported.
> 
> rUxJEpMO%2bi1s7lDVgG9nGZguuaS%2biFqR%2fNvsde0IPSdkjTQ%2fjyeCcvKE4S%2fUZDptYFZFekIYKCW%2bCGExzuflXaS5KNciWgdZaXcir7a0vBP4%2bXDqo%2bGp%2flw0%3d]IOF soldiers arrest citizen and confiscate cars in Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and arrested a citizen*
> 
> A citizen of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine
> -----------
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


No such country exists.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Jenin refugee camp at dawn Wednesday in dozens of army vehicles and arrested a citizen from inside his home after wreaking havoc on it and on his garage.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers detained Mousa Al-Badawi from his home after ransacking his garage, for repairing cars, and confiscating four vehicles inside it.
> 
> They noted that the soldiers also broke into the home of Kamal Abu Ghudda and forced his family into the open cold weather while they searched it.
> 
> The sources said that violent confrontations took place between the invading forces and young men in the camps alleys and narrow streets during which the youths threw stones on the soldiers who retaliated by firing machine guns, but no casualties were reported.
> 
> rUxJEpMO%2bi1s7lDVgG9nGZguuaS%2biFqR%2fNvsde0IPSdkjTQ%2fjyeCcvKE4S%2fUZDptYFZFekIYKCW%2bCGExzuflXaS5KNciWgdZaXcir7a0vBP4%2bXDqo%2bGp%2flw0%3d]IOF soldiers arrest citizen and confiscate cars in Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and arrested a citizen*
> 
> A citizen of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine
> -----------
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Palestine was Israel.  The Romans invented the word palestine to call Israel under the Roman Empire.

There is no palestine in the Bible or even the Quran.  Israel appears 2000 times.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.*
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Random House, Inc. Academic Resources | Augustine and the Jews by Paula Fredriksen




Click "Watch On YouTube"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *and arrested a citizen*
> 
> A citizen of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine
> -----------
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such country exists.
Click to expand...


Only in Israeli propaganda.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine
> -----------
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


*



			Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
		
Click to expand...

*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The True History of Palestine - YouTube
Click to expand...




> We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd



What does that mean?


----------



## JStone

*



			Quran 5:20-21: Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.
		
Click to expand...

* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

NAZARETH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said an Israeli court acquitted an Israeli officer of killing in cold blood a Palestinian citizen called Firas Qasqas four years ago.

This court decision came four years after a senior Israeli officer killed Qasqas who was hundreds of meters away and unarmed, and constituted no threat to anyone.

Israeli court acquits Israeli soldier of murdering Palestinian


----------



## JStone

> NAZARETH



Jesus of Nazareth, King of Israel, King of the Jews

Matthew 2  After Jesus was born in Bethlehem in Judea, during the time of King Herod, Magi from the east came to Jerusalem and asked, Where is the one who has been born king of the Jews? We saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him. 

John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting,  Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Blessed is the king of Israel! 



Click "Watch On YouTube"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> NAZARETH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said an Israeli court acquitted an Israeli officer of killing in cold blood a Palestinian citizen called Firas Qasqas four years ago.
> 
> This court decision came four years after a senior Israeli officer killed Qasqas who was hundreds of meters away and unarmed, and constituted no threat to anyone.
> 
> Israeli court acquits Israeli soldier of murdering Palestinian



Israel's fake, kangaroo court in action.


----------



## JStone

*Torah, Book of Exodus: Then the LORD said to Moses, &#8220;Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.&#8221; *

*Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis*


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
*American Library Association*


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 
*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



*Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel*


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping. Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> 
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAZARETH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said an Israeli court acquitted an Israeli officer of killing in cold blood a Palestinian citizen called Firas Qasqas four years ago.
> 
> This court decision came four years after a senior Israeli officer killed Qasqas who was hundreds of meters away and unarmed, and constituted no threat to anyone.
> 
> Israeli court acquits Israeli soldier of murdering Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's fake, kangaroo court in action.
Click to expand...


Thousands of Palestinians sit in Israeli prisons because they were convicted in a "court of law."

So? Does that mean anything?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAZARETH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said an Israeli court acquitted an Israeli officer of killing in cold blood a Palestinian citizen called Firas Qasqas four years ago.
> 
> This court decision came four years after a senior Israeli officer killed Qasqas who was hundreds of meters away and unarmed, and constituted no threat to anyone.
> 
> Israeli court acquits Israeli soldier of murdering Palestinian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's fake, kangaroo court in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians sit in Israeli prisons because they were convicted in a "court of law."
> 
> So? Does that mean anything?
Click to expand...

Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris * 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  


> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   




> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deflection.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.








"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Off topic.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Off topic.








"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Irrelevant.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant.



You are


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are
Click to expand...


Says the guy who cuts and pastes meaningless, off topic, irrelevant posts over and over again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine
> -----------
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


No such country exists. Anywhere. Anytime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such country exists. Anywhere. Anytime.
Click to expand...


According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_Palestine]State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State]Error of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Palestine is Israel.  The Romans called Israel "Palestine" during the Roman Empire.

Palestine wasn't really created by palesteenians who are merely re-branded arabs from saudi arabia.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Random House, Inc. Academic Resources | Augustine and the Jews by Paula Fredriksen





Click "Watch On YouTube"


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Click "Watch On YouTube"



For the six hundredth time?

No thanks.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Click "Watch On YouTube"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the six hundredth time?
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...


The Bible and Quran say no thanks to palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzJgjf7dSEg]The Origin of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

The Real Origin Of The Fake Palestine: A Fabricated Latin Word The Romans Renamed Israel During the Roman Empire.


*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Random House, Inc. Academic Resources | Augustine and the Jews by Paula Fredriksen



*PBS *...


> Specializing in the history of early Christianity, Paula Fredriksen is author of two books and over a dozen articles on early Christianity. Among her numerous awards and honors are a National Endowment for the Humanities grant for University Professors and a Lady Davis Visiting Professorship of Ancient Christianity at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. Her second book, From Jesus to Christ: The Origins of the New Testament Images of Jesus, received the Yale Press Governors' Award for Best Book in 1988. Fredriksen holds a Ph.D. in history of religions, ancient christianity, and Greco-Roman religions from Princeton University and a theology diploma from Oxford University. She served as historical consultant for the BBC production The Lives of Jesus and was a featured speaker and historical consultant for U.S. News and World Report's "The Life and Times of Jesus."
> Biographies | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State]Error of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


They recognize a country that doesn't exist? LOL!
They sound just as confused as you.
Maybe you should live in one of those confused countries?
Your idiocy might be less noticeable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such country exists. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State]Error of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recognize a country that doesn't exist? LOL!
> They sound just as confused as you.
> Maybe you should live in one of those confused countries?
> Your idiocy might be less noticeable.
Click to expand...


Below is a list of countries that have announced their recognition of Palestine as an independent state.

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Angola
Argentina
Azerbaijan
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Belarus
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Botswana
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burundi
Cambodia
Cape Verde
Central Africa
Chad
Chile
China
Comoros
Congo
Costa Rica
Ivory Coast
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech
Djibouti
Dominicans
Ecuador
Egypt
El Salvador
Ethiopia
Equatorial Guinea
Gabon
Gambia
Georgia
Ghana
Guinea
Guinea Bissau
French Guiana
Honduras
Hungary
India
Indonesia
Iran
Iraq
Jordan
Kazakhstan
Kenya
North Korea
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan
Mali
Malta
Mauritania
Malaysia
Mauritius
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Namibia
Nepal
Nicaragua
Niger
Nigeria
Oman
Pakistan
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Qatar
Romania
Russia
Rwanda
São Tomé and Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Slovakia
Somalia
South Africa
Sri Lanka
Sudan
Surinam
Swaziland
Syria
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Togo
Tunisia
East Timor
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Uganda
Ukraine
Arab Emirates
Uruguay
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Venezuela
Vietnam
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State]Error of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize a country that doesn't exist? LOL!
> They sound just as confused as you.
> Maybe you should live in one of those confused countries?
> Your idiocy might be less noticeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Below is a list of countries that have announced their recognition of Palestine as an independent state.
> 
> Afghanistan
> Albania
> Algeria
> Angola
> Argentina
> Azerbaijan
> Bahrain
> Bangladesh
> Belarus
> Benin
> Bhutan
> Bolivia
> Bosnia and Herzegovina
> Botswana
> Brazil
> Brunei
> Bulgaria
> Burkina Faso
> Burundi
> Cambodia
> Cape Verde
> Central Africa
> Chad
> Chile
> China
> Comoros
> Congo
> Costa Rica
> Ivory Coast
> Cuba
> Cyprus
> Czech
> Djibouti
> Dominicans
> Ecuador
> Egypt
> El Salvador
> Ethiopia
> Equatorial Guinea
> Gabon
> Gambia
> Georgia
> Ghana
> Guinea
> Guinea Bissau
> French Guiana
> Honduras
> Hungary
> India
> Indonesia
> Iran
> Iraq
> Jordan
> Kazakhstan
> Kenya
> North Korea
> Kuwait
> Kyrgyzstan
> Mali
> Malta
> Mauritania
> Malaysia
> Mauritius
> Mongolia
> Montenegro
> Morocco
> Mozambique
> Namibia
> Nepal
> Nicaragua
> Niger
> Nigeria
> Oman
> Pakistan
> Papua New Guinea
> Paraguay
> Peru
> Philippines
> Poland
> Qatar
> Romania
> Russia
> Rwanda
> São Tomé and Príncipe
> Saudi Arabia
> Senegal
> Serbia
> Seychelles
> Sierra Leone
> Slovakia
> Somalia
> South Africa
> Sri Lanka
> Sudan
> Surinam
> Swaziland
> Syria
> Tajikistan
> Tanzania
> Togo
> Tunisia
> East Timor
> Turkey
> Turkmenistan
> Uganda
> Ukraine
> Arab Emirates
> Uruguay
> Uzbekistan
> Vanuatu
> Venezuela
> Vietnam
> Yemen
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe
Click to expand...


That's great! Let me know which one makes you a citizen. Good luck!!!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to one author, by 1988, more than 100 countries had recognized Palestine.[157] Boyle reported in 1990 that the number was 114 states.[95] In 2005, Anat Kurz reported that 117 United Nations member states had formally recognised the state of Palestine as a sovereign state.[158] In 2010, Boyle reported that the number was 127.
> 
> State]Error of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize a country that doesn't exist? LOL!
> They sound just as confused as you.
> Maybe you should live in one of those confused countries?
> Your idiocy might be less noticeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Below is a list of countries that have announced their recognition of Palestine as an independent state.
> 
> Afghanistan
> Albania
> Algeria
> Angola
> Argentina
> Azerbaijan
> Bahrain
> Bangladesh
> Belarus
> Benin
> Bhutan
> Bolivia
> Bosnia and Herzegovina
> Botswana
> Brazil
> Brunei
> Bulgaria
> Burkina Faso
> Burundi
> Cambodia
> Cape Verde
> Central Africa
> Chad
> Chile
> China
> Comoros
> Congo
> Costa Rica
> Ivory Coast
> Cuba
> Cyprus
> Czech
> Djibouti
> Dominicans
> Ecuador
> Egypt
> El Salvador
> Ethiopia
> Equatorial Guinea
> Gabon
> Gambia
> Georgia
> Ghana
> Guinea
> Guinea Bissau
> French Guiana
> Honduras
> Hungary
> India
> Indonesia
> Iran
> Iraq
> Jordan
> Kazakhstan
> Kenya
> North Korea
> Kuwait
> Kyrgyzstan
> Mali
> Malta
> Mauritania
> Malaysia
> Mauritius
> Mongolia
> Montenegro
> Morocco
> Mozambique
> Namibia
> Nepal
> Nicaragua
> Niger
> Nigeria
> Oman
> Pakistan
> Papua New Guinea
> Paraguay
> Peru
> Philippines
> Poland
> Qatar
> Romania
> Russia
> Rwanda
> São Tomé and Príncipe
> Saudi Arabia
> Senegal
> Serbia
> Seychelles
> Sierra Leone
> Slovakia
> Somalia
> South Africa
> Sri Lanka
> Sudan
> Surinam
> Swaziland
> Syria
> Tajikistan
> Tanzania
> Togo
> Tunisia
> East Timor
> Turkey
> Turkmenistan
> Uganda
> Ukraine
> Arab Emirates
> Uruguay
> Uzbekistan
> Vanuatu
> Venezuela
> Vietnam
> Yemen
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe
Click to expand...


Mazel Tov, since Palestine is Israel, first named Palestine by the Romans during the Roman Empire.  Palestine has Hebrew roots, Peleshet found in the Hebrew Bible.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Random House, Inc. Academic Resources | Augustine and the Jews by Paula Fredriksen


----------



## JStone

*Arab American Joseph Farah: Palestine And Palesteenians Are A Myth*


> The truth is that Palestine is no more real than Never-Never Land. The first time the name was used was in 70 A.D. when the Romans committed genocide against the Jews, smashed the Temple and declared the land of Israel would be no more. From then on, the Romans promised, it would be known as Palestine. The name was derived from the Philistines, a Goliathian people conquered by the Jews centuries earlier. It was a way for the Romans to add insult to injury. They also tried to change the name of Jerusalem to Aelia Capitolina, but that had even less staying power.
> 
> Palestine has never existed  before or since  as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
> 
> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> But thats too much for the Arabs. They want it all. And that is ultimately what the fighting in Israel is about today. Greed. Pride. Envy. Covetousness. No matter how many land concessions the Israelis make, it will never be enough.
> 
> I know what youre going to say: Farah, the Al Aqsa Mosque and the Dome of the Rock in Jerusalem represent Islams third most holy sites.
> 
> Not true. In fact, the Quran says nothing about Jerusalem. It mentions Mecca hundreds of times. It mentions Medina countless times. It never mentions Jerusalem. With good reason. There is no historical evidence to suggest Muhammad ever visited Jerusalem.
> 
> So how did Jerusalem become the third holiest site of Islam? Muslims today cite a vague passage in the Quran, the 17th Sura, entitled The Night Journey. It relates that in a dream or a vision Muhammad was carried by night from the sacred temple to the temple that is most remote, whose precinct we have blessed, that we might show him our signs.  In the seventh century, some Muslims identified the two temples mentioned in this verse as being in Mecca and Jerusalem. And thats as close as Islams connection with Jerusalem gets  myth, fantasy, wishful thinking. Meanwhile, Jews can trace their roots in Jerusalem back to the days of Abraham.
> Myths of the Middle East


 


Click "Watch On YouTube"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9QqwgauUiM&feature=related]Palestine before 1948 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine before 1948 - YouTube








"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1xN_ZSB898&feature=related]Israeli Propaganda: Make the Lie Big - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Arab American Joseph Farah: Palestine And Palesteenians Are A Myth*


> The truth is that Palestine is no more real than Never-Never Land. The first time the name was used was in 70 A.D. when the Romans committed genocide against the Jews, smashed the Temple and declared the land of Israel would be no more. From then on, the Romans promised, it would be known as Palestine. The name was derived from the Philistines, a Goliathian people conquered by the Jews centuries earlier. It was a way for the Romans to add insult to injury. They also tried to change the name of Jerusalem to Aelia Capitolina, but that had even less staying power.
> 
> Palestine has never existed  before or since  as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
> 
> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> But thats too much for the Arabs. They want it all. And that is ultimately what the fighting in Israel is about today. Greed. Pride. Envy. Covetousness. No matter how many land concessions the Israelis make, it will never be enough.
> 
> I know what youre going to say: Farah, the Al Aqsa Mosque and the Dome of the Rock in Jerusalem represent Islams third most holy sites.
> 
> Not true. In fact, the Quran says nothing about Jerusalem. It mentions Mecca hundreds of times. It mentions Medina countless times. It never mentions Jerusalem. With good reason. There is no historical evidence to suggest Muhammad ever visited Jerusalem.
> 
> So how did Jerusalem become the third holiest site of Islam? Muslims today cite a vague passage in the Quran, the 17th Sura, entitled The Night Journey. It relates that in a dream or a vision Muhammad was carried by night from the sacred temple to the temple that is most remote, whose precinct we have blessed, that we might show him our signs.  In the seventh century, some Muslims identified the two temples mentioned in this verse as being in Mecca and Jerusalem. And thats as close as Islams connection with Jerusalem gets  myth, fantasy, wishful thinking. Meanwhile, Jews can trace their roots in Jerusalem back to the days of Abraham.
> Myths of the Middle East


 


Click "Watch On YouTube"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU5Wi2jhnW0&feature=related]Gaza Lives On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

Israel is the new, pre- 1990 South Africa.


----------



## JStone

*Dr. Wafa Sultan, Human Rights Activist, Among "Time magazine's 100 heroes and pioneers whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world"*

Wafa Sultan - The 2006 TIME 100 - TIME.

*Israel - The One And The Only Free Democratic Country In The Entire Middle East.*


> I believe that any nation that grants equal opportunity to every citizen, regardless of race, religion, political affiliation, or gender, thereby, establishes its moral legitimacy.  According to this principle, Israel stands alone in the Middle East region, as a nation with moral legitimacy: it grants all citizens equal rights for men and women alike, freedom of religion, and freedom of speech and of the press. Not a single Arab or Muslim country in the surrounding region does the same. Nor do any of those Arab and Muslim nations allow their citizens personal freedom, or the right to maintain and express opposing points of view.
> 
> These essential qualities of life provide oxygen for the human soul; they are the kind of basic nourishment that is desperately missing in all of Israel's Muslim neighbors. Yet, the so-called humanitarian aid organizations at the United Nations direct all their energy to act against anything and everything Israel does. Let me ask: as every human being deserves to live in dignity, why has an enormous unbalanced portion of global aid gone mostly to Palestinians, while millions of underprivileged people all over the world suffer genuine, life-threatening deprivation?  Here is why: The United Nations time and again focuses its power on the perpetual manufacturing of false anti-Israel accusations. Painting Palestinians as perennial underdogs provides the perfect cover for their subversive effort. Without doubt, this trend encourages hatred and violence against the Jewish people in Israel and everywhere else. And that is exactly its point.
> 
> A Palestinian women's organization reported that Muslim men perpetrate some 40 honor killings annually in the West Bank alone, not including the vast majority of honor killing and abuse of women that go unreported -- as Islamic society maintains secrecy in upholding the popular belief that those "cursed with a sin, [should] hide it."
> 
> According to recent face-to-face surveys by prominent international pollsters, more Palestinians in East Jerusalem would prefer to be citizens of Israel than citizens of a new Palestinian state -- and 40% would probably or definitely move to avoid Palestinian rule.
> 
> Those who love liberty and life will strengthen their ties and warm relations with Israel, and stand with her. Israel will continue to shine its light among all nations.
> 
> The United Nations and Human Rights Abuse | EuropeNews


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R5vn1wsoAw&feature=related]OCHA/UNRWA Gaza Film January 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*US Senator Daniel Inouye, president pro tempore of the US Senate, Medal of Honor Recipient.*..


> If one looks at most of this world, especially the Middle East, one country stands out as a foundation of stability and as a pillar of democracy. And at a time like this, when you have revolution in Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Egypt, Tunisia and Jordan, thank God we have Israel.
> Top senator: An attack on Israel is an a... JPost - International


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9mkRiGbgZg&feature=related]Gaza 2009: We Will Never Forget - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Propaganda: Make the Lie Big - YouTube



Israel caused 11 wars in 60 years?
Let's hear the logic behind that one.


----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

​


JStone said:


> *HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*



US proxy army.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BURAIJ, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Israeli shelling that targeted an area east of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.

Adham Abu Selmeyya, spokesman for the emergency services in the Gaza Strip told PIC that IOF troops at midnight last night fired two artillery shells at an area east of Buraij refugee camp.

He added that ambulances rushed to the scene and evacuated two moderately wounded residents who received shrapnel wounds as a result of the shelling. They were taken to the Aqsa Martyrs hospital.  

Two Palestinians wounded east of Buraij Refugee camp


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> BURAIJ, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Israeli shelling that targeted an area east of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyya, spokesman for the emergency services in the Gaza Strip told PIC that IOF troops at midnight last night fired two artillery shells at an area east of Buraij refugee camp.
> 
> He added that ambulances rushed to the scene and evacuated two moderately wounded residents who received shrapnel wounds as a result of the shelling. They were taken to the Aqsa Martyrs hospital.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded east of Buraij Refugee camp



Were they the terrorists the Israelis were firing at?
Or did the terrorists escape?


----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BURAIJ, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Israeli shelling that targeted an area east of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyya, spokesman for the emergency services in the Gaza Strip told PIC that IOF troops at midnight last night fired two artillery shells at an area east of Buraij refugee camp.
> 
> He added that ambulances rushed to the scene and evacuated two moderately wounded residents who received shrapnel wounds as a result of the shelling. They were taken to the Aqsa Martyrs hospital.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded east of Buraij Refugee camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they the terrorists the Israelis were firing at?
> Or did the terrorists escape?
Click to expand...


"Terrorist" is an Israeli bullshit, name calling thing.


----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BURAIJ, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were wounded in Israeli shelling that targeted an area east of the Buraij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyya, spokesman for the emergency services in the Gaza Strip told PIC that IOF troops at midnight last night fired two artillery shells at an area east of Buraij refugee camp.
> 
> He added that ambulances rushed to the scene and evacuated two moderately wounded residents who received shrapnel wounds as a result of the shelling. They were taken to the Aqsa Martyrs hospital.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded east of Buraij Refugee camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they the terrorists the Israelis were firing at?
> Or did the terrorists escape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Terrorist" is an Israeli bullshit, name calling thing.
Click to expand...


You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
There ain't no justice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they the terrorists the Israelis were firing at?
> Or did the terrorists escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrorist" is an Israeli bullshit, name calling thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
> There ain't no justice.
Click to expand...


They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.

Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?

BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."


----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrorist" is an Israeli bullshit, name calling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
> There ain't no justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
Click to expand...







"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrorist" is an Israeli bullshit, name calling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
> There ain't no justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
Click to expand...


School buses don't fight back. 

Terrorists like to kill children. 

BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
> There ain't no justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> School buses don't fight back.
> 
> Terrorists like to kill children.
> 
> BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.
Click to expand...


Who told those settlers that it was safe to raise a family in a war zone on someone else's land.

That should be a crime in itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You launch homemade rockets into civilian areas and fire antitank weapons at school buses full of Israeli children and those darn Israelis are going to start calling you a terrorist. Darn name callers slandering those innocent terrorist friends of yours by calling them terrorists.
> There ain't no justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> School buses don't fight back.
> 
> Terrorists like to kill children.
> 
> BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.
Click to expand...


Children killed since September 2000

Israeli 126
Palestinian 1472

Remember These Children


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School buses don't fight back.
> 
> Terrorists like to kill children.
> 
> BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told those settlers that it was safe to raise a family in a war zone on someone else's land.
> 
> That should be a crime in itself.
Click to expand...


A war zone? Yeah, I guess when terrorists fire anti-tank rockets at school buses, that makes it a war zone.
So why all the whining when the Israelis shoot back? Pussy much?


----------



## JStone

*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They fire an anti tank weapon at a school bus but not at the tanks that invade Gaza regularly.
> 
> Didn't you notice that that makes no sense?
> 
> BTW, Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School buses don't fight back.
> 
> Terrorists like to kill children.
> 
> BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children killed since September 2000
> 
> Israeli 126
> Palestinian 1472
> 
> Remember These Children
Click to expand...


That's awful! Maybe if the Palestinian terrorists stopped using their own children as shields....


----------



## JStone

*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


 
Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> School buses don't fight back.
> 
> Terrorists like to kill children.
> 
> BTW, keep telling yourself Israeli children aren't civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children killed since September 2000
> 
> Israeli 126
> Palestinian 1472
> 
> Remember These Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awful! Maybe if the Palestinian terrorists stopped using their own children as shields....
Click to expand...


In the year 2000, 91 Palestinian children were killed. No Israeli children were killed in 2000.

Of those 91 children, 48 were shot in the head.


----------



## JStone

*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children killed since September 2000
> 
> Israeli 126
> Palestinian 1472
> 
> Remember These Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Maybe if the Palestinian terrorists stopped using their own children as shields....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the year 2000, 91 Palestinian children were killed. No Israeli children were killed in 2000.
> 
> Of those 91 children, 48 were shot in the head.
Click to expand...






"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

CAIRO, (PIC)-- Head of Jerusalem committee at the international union of Muslim scholars Salah Sultan accused the Zionists of burning his house in the US, noting that the police investigations have failed to identify the culprits.

Sultan told the Palestinian information center (PIC) on Monday that many threats were written on the wall of his house in the US before this incident.

According to him, a Zionist TV channel broadcast a few days ago his picture with a caption labeling him as the most dangerous man against Israel and another picture of his house Ohio state.

The house of Dr. Salah Sultan in Ohio state was set to fire on Monday while inside the house was his son Mohamed who sustained injuries and was transferred to hospital.

Sultan says Zionists burnt his house in Ohio state


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has confiscated 117 dunums of Palestinian land in Shufaat and Beit Hanina in occupied Jerusalem, local sources said on Tuesday.

They said that the IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem has said that the dunums would be annexed to Highway 21 that serves the settlement of Ramat Shlomo.

They said that the road links between Ramat Shlomo and Pisgat Ze&#8217;ev and serves the settlements in the vicinity of the street and connects between them.

IOA confiscates 117 dunums of Jerusalemite land


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinians were killed, including a minor, on Wednesday in Israeli artillery and aerial bombing of northern Gaza Strip, local sources said.

The PIC reporter said that Israeli army choppers fired at least three missiles at Abu Safiya area to the east of Jabalia, north of the Strip.

He said that at the same time Israeli artillery shelled the same area with ten projectiles.

The two martyrs were identified as Mohammed Ode, 23, and Ahmed Al-Za&#8217;nin, 17.

Two Palestinians killed in Israeli artillery, aerial bombing


----------



## georgephillip

"What...sources reveal for the formative period of U.S. policy in 1945-49 speaks directly to the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the roots of the Israeli-U.S. relationship in 1948, and its connection to U.S. interests in the region.

"For example, following President Truman&#8217;s recognition of Israel, both the State and Defense Departments made a major shift in their evaluation of the new state.  

"This was based on their enhanced appreciation of Israel&#8217;s military capacity after *its unchallenged territorial expansion *beyond the lines proposed by the 1947 UN Partition Resolution exposed the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.  Israel came to be viewed as a potentially significant ally in protecting U.S. regional interests, *including oil*. This, as early as 1948."

Money was the root of Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and money will spell its end.
Boycotts, divestment and sanctions will strangle the Israeli economy.
The sooner the better.

Irene Gendzier: US policy in Israel/Palestine, 1948 &#8211; the forgotten history | Israeli Occupation Archive


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) on Wednesday served demolition notices to a number of Palestinian homes in Silwan in occupied Jerusalem sparking clashes with locals.

The committee for the defense of Silwan land said that the inspection teams stormed three suburbs in Silwan, south of the Aqsa Mosque, as police installed roadblocks and searched inhabitants.

It said that the act provoked inhabitants prompting them to attack the police and occupation forces with stones and confrontations ensued &#8230; in one incident fistfights broke out in Bir Ayub suburb between civilians and the police forces.

House demolition orders spark clashes in Silwan


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> CAIRO, (PIC)-- Head of Jerusalem committee at the international union of Muslim scholars Salah Sultan accused the Zionists of burning his house in the US, noting that the police investigations have failed to identify the culprits.
> 
> Sultan told the Palestinian information center (PIC) on Monday that many threats were written on the wall of his house in the US before this incident.
> 
> According to him, a Zionist TV channel broadcast a few days ago his picture with a caption labeling him as the most dangerous man against Israel and another picture of his house Ohio state.
> 
> The house of Dr. Salah Sultan in Ohio state was set to fire on Monday while inside the house was his son Mohamed who sustained injuries and was transferred to hospital.
> 
> Sultan says Zionists burnt his house in Ohio state



Why is Salah Sultan living among the infidels in the US?
Why doesn't he live in Mecca?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "What...sources reveal for the formative period of U.S. policy in 1945-49 speaks directly to the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the roots of the Israeli-U.S. relationship in 1948, and its connection to U.S. interests in the region.
> 
> "For example, following President Trumans recognition of Israel, both the State and Defense Departments made a major shift in their evaluation of the new state.
> 
> "This was based on their enhanced appreciation of Israels military capacity after *its unchallenged territorial expansion *beyond the lines proposed by the 1947 UN Partition Resolution exposed the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.  Israel came to be viewed as a potentially significant ally in protecting U.S. regional interests, *including oil*. This, as early as 1948."
> 
> Money was the root of Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and money will spell its end.
> Boycotts, divestment and sanctions will strangle the Israeli economy.
> The sooner the better.
> 
> Irene Gendzier: US policy in Israel/Palestine, 1948  the forgotten history | Israeli Occupation Archive



*the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.*

They forget to mention the intellectual inferiority.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli undercover agents stormed Aisawiya village in occupied Jerusalem and fired at civilians, wounding three young men, and detained two children.

Sheikh Raed Abu Rayala, a member of the coordination and follow up committee in the village, said that the inhabitants were shocked at the raid that took place at a late night hour on Wednesday.

He said that the soldiers, wearing plain clothes, started a search operation in the village&#8217;s pharmacies.

He said that the soldiers, including a woman, kidnapped two children, which ignited the clashes and the soldiers fired rubber bullets, stun grenades, and teargas at the angry protestors injuring three of them.

Israeli undercover agents wound 3 Palestinians, detain 2 children in Aiswayia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli undercover agents stormed Aisawiya village in occupied Jerusalem and fired at civilians, wounding three young men, and detained two children.
> 
> Sheikh Raed Abu Rayala, a member of the coordination and follow up committee in the village, said that the inhabitants were shocked at the raid that took place at a late night hour on Wednesday.
> 
> He said that the soldiers, wearing plain clothes, started a search operation in the villages pharmacies.
> 
> He said that the soldiers, including a woman, kidnapped two children, which ignited the clashes and the soldiers fired rubber bullets, stun grenades, and teargas at the angry protestors injuring three of them.
> 
> Israeli undercover agents wound 3 Palestinians, detain 2 children in Aiswayia



*in occupied Jerusalem*

Why would the Israelis "occupy" their own capital? 
Maybe the "Palestinians" should go occupy a city in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What...sources reveal for the formative period of U.S. policy in 1945-49 speaks directly to the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the roots of the Israeli-U.S. relationship in 1948, and its connection to U.S. interests in the region.
> 
> "For example, following President Trumans recognition of Israel, both the State and Defense Departments made a major shift in their evaluation of the new state.
> 
> "This was based on their enhanced appreciation of Israels military capacity after *its unchallenged territorial expansion *beyond the lines proposed by the 1947 UN Partition Resolution exposed the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.  Israel came to be viewed as a potentially significant ally in protecting U.S. regional interests, *including oil*. This, as early as 1948."
> 
> Money was the root of Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and money will spell its end.
> Boycotts, divestment and sanctions will strangle the Israeli economy.
> The sooner the better.
> 
> Irene Gendzier: US policy in Israel/Palestine, 1948  the forgotten history | Israeli Occupation Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.*
> 
> They forget to mention the intellectual inferiority.
Click to expand...

*You're forgetting the moral inferiority of Zionists:*

Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime.

"(Hala) soon learnt that Tantura was attacked on May 23, 1948 by the Alexandroni brigade led by American born Colonel Benzion Pridan. 'Approximately 300 villagers were killed. *Many of the victims were lined up against a wall and shot dead after the village was captured*. Young survivors, including my uncle, were ordered to bury the bodies in a mass grave.' 

"'The men who survived were then taken to Israeli prison camps &#8212; including my father, uncles and grandfather. The women and children, including my grandmother and aunts, were sent by the Red Cross to refugee camps in neighbouring countries.'&#8221;

Hala's father was 14 years old when the Zionists shipped him off to a prisoner-of-war camp for two years. 

Live, from Israel


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

War is hell, especially if you're Arab and you keep losing.


----------



## georgephillip

War is a Racket.

Why else did one-third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine inflict a Jewish state on their neighbors?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime._


A typical stinking arab liar, of course. The drivel originates from commie Ilan Pappe's book, who freely admitted in his own memorable words "My bias is apparent despite the desire of my peers that I stick to facts and the "truth" when reconstructing past realities. I view any such construction as vain and presumptuous." At least he's honest about spreading garbage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- 21 Palestinians were wounded and 12 homes and buildings were demolished in the occupied West Bank last week, according to a report on Israeli violations issued by the UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA).

The report stated the income sources of 36 Palestinians were affected by Israel's demolition of nine buildings last week.

The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) also issued demolition orders against two homes in occupied Jerusalem and Jericho, and other five structures in Nablus city, the report said.

OCHA also stated in its report that 18 Palestinians were shot by Israeli soldiers during the week and three others were wounded by Jewish settlers.

As part of their weekly attacks, the Jewish settlers sabotaged 40 olive trees near Kfar Tapuah settlement, damaged or burnt eight Palestinian vehicles in Salfit, Nablus, Ramallah and Al-Khalil cities and painted racist slurs on the walls of Deir Estia village near Salfit.

OCHA: 21 Palestinians injured, 12 structures razed last week


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime._
> 
> 
> 
> A typical stinking arab liar, of course. The drivel originates from commie Ilan Pappe's book, who freely admitted in his own memorable words "My bias is apparent despite the desire of my peers that I stick to facts and the "truth" when reconstructing past realities. I view any such construction as vain and presumptuous." At least he's honest about spreading garbage.
Click to expand...

Which places him several moral notches above racist apologists like yourself.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime._
> 
> 
> 
> A typical stinking arab liar, of course. The drivel originates from commie Ilan Pappe's book, who freely admitted in his own memorable words "My bias is apparent despite the desire of my peers that I stick to facts and the "truth" when reconstructing past realities. I view any such construction as vain and presumptuous." At least he's honest about spreading garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Which places him several moral notches above racist apologists like yourself._
Click to expand...

Meaning, nothing, coming out of anyone, cheerleading liars like Pappe, can be taken seriously, of course.


----------



## georgephillip

*You can take Benzion Pridan seriously.*

"She (Hala) soon learnt that Tantura was attacked on May 23, 1948 by the Alexandroni brigade led by *American born* Colonel Benzion Pridan..."

"With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the &#8216;Boogie Man&#8217; as she refers to him. &#8220;Pridan himself admitted that a *mass grave* exists under the parking lot in Tantura. Israel refuses to exhume the bodies.&#8221;

&#8220;My only objective was to keep them (Pridan and two of his former soldiers) there long enough to have some footage. *Pridan repeatedly said he would never have shown up had he known who I was*. 

"*Many of my relatives were thrown into that mass grave under the parking lot* &#8230; I had difficulty sleeping that night.'&#8221; 

Don't you ever tire of cheerleading for racist psychopaths who fill mass graves.
Would you feel differently if it were your relatives under that parking lot?

Live, from Israel


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _You can take Benzion Pridan seriously._


Of course, not. Fabrications of Pappe and Teddy Katz don't interest me.


----------



## georgephillip

*Point out the fabrication:*

"In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today), *Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack*. 'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.' 

Live, from Israel


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Point out the fabrication:"In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today),_


Why do arabs hate their brethren so much?


georgephillip said:


> _Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack._


Did they fabricate a "massacre" too?


georgephillip said:


> _'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'_


Churchill noted that "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.", so what "homeland" have those arab settlers been babbling about?


----------



## Iggy

Palestinians kill their own. Syria kills their own. Egypt kills their own. Libya kills their own.  

Just in the last year.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Point out the fabrication:"In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today),_
> 
> 
> 
> Why do arabs hate their brethren so much?
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they fabricate a "massacre" too?
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill noted that "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.", so what "homeland" have those arab settlers been babbling about?
Click to expand...

Churchill was just another white, racist aristocrat who confused empire with civilization. More than anyone else it was Churchill who cobbled the Sunnis, Shiites and Kurds together to make the sovereign state of Iraq. When the natives objected to British experiments with mustard gas, Winnie complained about the practice of British troops to fire willfully on women and children but did less than nothing to stop it.

*Think he might have had a Zionist gene?*

The Arab homeland you drivel about was called Palestine before one third of its citizens inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms in order to steal their neighbors' land and water.

What makes Jews so special?
Nationality or citizenship?


----------



## georgephillip

Iggy said:


> Palestinians kill their own. Syria kills their own. Egypt kills their own. Libya kills their own.
> 
> Just in the last year.


*So do Americans.*

Palestinians, Syrians, Egyptians and Libyans don't kill thousands of civilians thousands of miles from their homeland for money.

Only one country does that.


----------



## Iggy

Arabs killing their own George and all over the arena where you are posting your outrage.  Where's your faux outrage at the endemic nature of such a thing as thousands of Arabs dying daily from their own leaders hands?

Hmmm?


----------



## georgephillip

*Thousands of Arabs dying daily?*

How many or those dead Arabs were killed by weapons supplied by the US government to dictators and puppets for the sole purpose of controlling Arab oil production and distribution?

Clean your own house first, Iggy.


----------



## Iggy

Where is your outcry at them killing each other?  You cry about their weapons, where they got them and financed them but not what they do with them.

Now that's faux outrage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Iggy said:


> Where is your outcry at them killing each other?  You cry about their weapons, where they got them and financed them but not what they do with them.
> 
> Now that's faux outrage.



That is not necessarily true. In Palestine, for example, the US arms, pays, and trains forces to attack other Palestinians. When the Palestinians defend themselves from these US attacks, the liars in the media call it "killing their own."


----------



## Iggy

The Palestinians can't stop killing each other long enough to  talk peace with anyone else.  The Syrians are killing each other. The Egyptians are killing each other. The Libyans are killing each other. It's happening all over the middle east at the moment. An Arab spring of death is what I am seeing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNJud3yXsqg]Laila El-Haddad reporting on Gaza violence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Point out the fabrication:"In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today),_
> 
> 
> 
> Why do arabs hate their brethren so much?Did they fabricate a "massacre" too?
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill noted that "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.", so what "homeland" have those arab settlers been babbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Churchill was just another white, racist aristocrat who confused empire with civilization. More than anyone else it was Churchill who cobbled the Sunnis, Shiites and Kurds together to make the sovereign state of Iraq. When the natives objected to British experiments with mustard gas, Winnie complained about the practice of British troops to fire willfully on women and children but did less than nothing to stop it._
Click to expand...

Whatever the allegations, they doesn't alter, or diminish, or invalidate the fact that, "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.", of course.


georgephillip said:


> _Think he might have had a Zionist gene?_


Of course! Scotch and cigars!


georgephillip said:


> _The Arab homeland you drivel about_


It's arabs, who drivel about their alleged "homesty", of course.


georgephillip said:


> _What makes Jews so special? Nationality or citizenship?_


Nah, judophobia, of course! Getting a life and job helps.


----------



## georgephillip

Not to mention killing their neighbors and stealing their land.

"Haim Cohen, a former judge of the Supreme Court of Israel stated:  'The bitter irony of fate decreed that *the same biological and racist argument extended by the Nazis*, and which inspired the inflammatory laws of Nuremberg, serve as the basis for the official definition of Jewishness in the bosom of the state of Israel' (quoted in Joseph Badi, Fundamental Laws of the State of Israel NY, 1960, P.156)

ISRAEL: A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What...sources reveal for the formative period of U.S. policy in 1945-49 speaks directly to the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the roots of the Israeli-U.S. relationship in 1948, and its connection to U.S. interests in the region.
> 
> "For example, following President Trumans recognition of Israel, both the State and Defense Departments made a major shift in their evaluation of the new state.
> 
> "This was based on their enhanced appreciation of Israels military capacity after *its unchallenged territorial expansion *beyond the lines proposed by the 1947 UN Partition Resolution exposed the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.  Israel came to be viewed as a potentially significant ally in protecting U.S. regional interests, *including oil*. This, as early as 1948."
> 
> Money was the root of Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and money will spell its end.
> Boycotts, divestment and sanctions will strangle the Israeli economy.
> The sooner the better.
> 
> Irene Gendzier: US policy in Israel/Palestine, 1948  the forgotten history | Israeli Occupation Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.*
> 
> They forget to mention the intellectual inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You're forgetting the moral inferiority of Zionists:*
> 
> Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime.
> 
> "(Hala) soon learnt that Tantura was attacked on May 23, 1948 by the Alexandroni brigade led by American born Colonel Benzion Pridan. 'Approximately 300 villagers were killed. *Many of the victims were lined up against a wall and shot dead after the village was captured*. Young survivors, including my uncle, were ordered to bury the bodies in a mass grave.'
> 
> "'The men who survived were then taken to Israeli prison camps  including my father, uncles and grandfather. The women and children, including my grandmother and aunts, were sent by the Red Cross to refugee camps in neighbouring countries.'
> 
> Hala's father was 14 years old when the Zionists shipped him off to a prisoner-of-war camp for two years.
> 
> Live, from Israel
Click to expand...


All nonsense.  First of all Hala Gabriel is not, as the article claims, and award winning film maker.  She is an accountant who has worked for various tv and movie production companies. 

Hala Gabriel - IMDb

Second, the story of the alleged massacre was invented by a graduate student, Theodore Katz, for his master's thesis.  When Katz's charges were reprinted in a newspaper article, he was sued for libel by veterans of the Alexandroni Brigade and confessed to the court



> "After checking and re-checking the evidence, it is clear to me now, beyond any doubt, that there is no basis whatsoever for the allegation that the Alexandroni Brigade, or any other fighting unit of the Jewish forces, committed killing of people in Tantura after the village surrendered."



Tantura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is the same Katz with whom she entered the West Bank from Jordan.  The rest of her story are just embellishments on the original lie told by Katz.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> *Point out the fabrication:*
> 
> "In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today), *Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack*. 'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'
> 
> Live, from Israel



There was an attack but not a massacre.  Terrorists were launching attacks on traffic in and out of Haifa from Tantura and other Arab villages on Mount Carmel, and the Alexandroni Brigade was charged with ending the terrorism.  Most of the villagers fled the battle to Arab occupied territory and as the front lines advanced, they eventually ended up fleeing to Arab countries.  Some who stayed behind were expelled from Israel during the war, but shortly after the war, Israel passed laws allowing any refugee to petition the Israeli government or courts to return to their homes and reclaim their property or compensation for it.  Few of the refugees did this because it would have amounted to recognizing the jurisdiction of the state of Israel, and they preferred to make a political statement, and probably keep from being executed as collaborators by their Arab brothers and sisters, than to claim their political or property rights.  By choosing this course, they effectively abandoned their claims.  

Benny Morris, a noted revisionist historian and a stern critic of Israeli actions during the War of Independence, noted that in nearly all the cases of forced expulsions from Israel, the Arab villages effected had been launching terrorist attacks on Jews for decades.  What is remarkable about this story is not that some villagers who had been harboring terrorists for decades were expelled but that the new state of Israel, still traumatized by the war and suffering daily terror attacks on all fronts and struggling to find homes and food for a flood of Jewish refugees was willing to seek reconciliation with Arabs who had been attacking them since 1921.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> launching terrorist attacks



Launching terrorist attacks against invaders? That is an interesting concept.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the military inferiority of Palestinians and surrounding Arab states.*
> 
> They forget to mention the intellectual inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're forgetting the moral inferiority of Zionists:*
> 
> Five days after the Jewish state lurched into existence the Palestinian village of Tantura was attacked in the middle of the night by the armed forces of Israel. A descendant of one of the survivors, Hala Gabriel, is making a documentary film about that particular war crime.
> 
> "(Hala) soon learnt that Tantura was attacked on May 23, 1948 by the Alexandroni brigade led by American born Colonel Benzion Pridan. 'Approximately 300 villagers were killed. *Many of the victims were lined up against a wall and shot dead after the village was captured*. Young survivors, including my uncle, were ordered to bury the bodies in a mass grave.'
> 
> "'The men who survived were then taken to Israeli prison camps  including my father, uncles and grandfather. The women and children, including my grandmother and aunts, were sent by the Red Cross to refugee camps in neighbouring countries.'
> 
> Hala's father was 14 years old when the Zionists shipped him off to a prisoner-of-war camp for two years.
> 
> Live, from Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All nonsense.  First of all Hala Gabriel is not, as the article claims, and award winning film maker.  She is an accountant who has worked for various tv and movie production companies.
> 
> Hala Gabriel - IMDb
> 
> Second, the story of the alleged massacre was invented by a graduate student, Theodore Katz, for his master's thesis.  When Katz's charges were reprinted in a newspaper article, he was sued for libel by veterans of the Alexandroni Brigade and confessed to the court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After checking and re-checking the evidence, it is clear to me now, beyond any doubt, that there is no basis whatsoever for the allegation that the Alexandroni Brigade, or any other fighting unit of the Jewish forces, committed killing of people in Tantura after the village surrendered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tantura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is the same Katz with whom she entered the West Bank from Jordan.  The rest of her story are just embellishments on the original lie told by Katz.
Click to expand...

Hala is an award winning film maker who still works for various production companies.

"*In 2004, Hala won a Silver Award* at the International 
Houston Film Festival for her critically acclaimed short documentary entitled 'The Love Project.'

"Hala is currently completing her recent documentary, 'The Road to Tantura.' She also continues to work as a freelance producer, production supervisor and production accountant for the major studios in Los Angeles."

ROAD TO TANTURA - Documentary by Hala Gabriel

Theodore Katz retracted the statement you quote twelve hours after making it, and IIan Pappe continues to support Katz and has challenged the Israeli vets to take him to court claiming he has evidence the massacre did occur.

"(Benny) Morris believes that one village woman was raped, Alexandroni troops may have executed POWs and there may have been some looting, based on an army report that uses the Hebrew word 'khabala' (sabotage).

Tantura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Do you happen to know if Tantura was located in the Jewish or Arab entity of Mandate Palestine?


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Point out the fabrication:*
> 
> "In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today), *Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack*. 'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'
> 
> Live, from Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an attack but not a massacre.  Terrorists were launching attacks on traffic in and out of Haifa from Tantura and other Arab villages on Mount Carmel, and the Alexandroni Brigade was charged with ending the terrorism.  Most of the villagers fled the battle to Arab occupied territory and as the front lines advanced, they eventually ended up fleeing to Arab countries.  Some who stayed behind were expelled from Israel during the war, but shortly after the war, Israel passed laws allowing any refugee to petition the Israeli government or courts to return to their homes and reclaim their property or compensation for it.  Few of the refugees did this because it would have amounted to recognizing the jurisdiction of the state of Israel, and they preferred to make a political statement, and probably keep from being executed as collaborators by their Arab brothers and sisters, than to claim their political or property rights.  By choosing this course, they effectively abandoned their claims.
> 
> Benny Morris, a noted revisionist historian and a stern critic of Israeli actions during the War of Independence, noted that in nearly all the cases of forced expulsions from Israel, the Arab villages effected had been launching terrorist attacks on Jews for decades.  What is remarkable about this story is not that some villagers who had been harboring terrorists for decades were expelled but that the new state of Israel, still traumatized by the war and suffering daily terror attacks on all fronts and struggling to find homes and food for a flood of Jewish refugees was willing to seek reconciliation with Arabs who had been attacking them since 1921.
Click to expand...

"With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the &#8216;Boogie Man&#8217; as she refers to him. &#8220;'*Pridan himself admitted that a mass grave exists under the parking lot in Tantura*. 

Israel refuses to exhume the bodies.&#8221;

&#8220;'My only objective was to keep them (Pridan and two of his former soldiers) there long enough to have some footage. *Pridan repeatedly said he would never have shown up had he known who I was*. Many of my relatives were thrown into that mass grave under the parking lot &#8230;'&#8221; 

Why do you suppose Jewish terrorists refuse to exhume the bodies?

Live, from Israel


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Point out the fabrication:*
> 
> "In Syria(specifically the Yarmouk refugee camp which is one of the largest refugee camps today), *Hala met over 25 villagers who witnessed the attack*. 'After 62 years they are still classified as refugees, exiled from their homeland, living without a valid citizenship, nationality or country.'
> 
> Live, from Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an attack but not a massacre.  Terrorists were launching attacks on traffic in and out of Haifa from Tantura and other Arab villages on Mount Carmel, and the Alexandroni Brigade was charged with ending the terrorism.  Most of the villagers fled the battle to Arab occupied territory and as the front lines advanced, they eventually ended up fleeing to Arab countries.  Some who stayed behind were expelled from Israel during the war, but shortly after the war, Israel passed laws allowing any refugee to petition the Israeli government or courts to return to their homes and reclaim their property or compensation for it.  Few of the refugees did this because it would have amounted to recognizing the jurisdiction of the state of Israel, and they preferred to make a political statement, and probably keep from being executed as collaborators by their Arab brothers and sisters, than to claim their political or property rights.  By choosing this course, they effectively abandoned their claims.
> 
> Benny Morris, a noted revisionist historian and a stern critic of Israeli actions during the War of Independence, noted that in nearly all the cases of forced expulsions from Israel, the Arab villages effected had been launching terrorist attacks on Jews for decades.  What is remarkable about this story is not that some villagers who had been harboring terrorists for decades were expelled but that the new state of Israel, still traumatized by the war and suffering daily terror attacks on all fronts and struggling to find homes and food for a flood of Jewish refugees was willing to seek reconciliation with Arabs who had been attacking them since 1921.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the Boogie Man as she refers to him. '*Pridan himself admitted that a mass grave exists under the parking lot in Tantura*.
> 
> Israel refuses to exhume the bodies.
> 
> 'My only objective was to keep them (Pridan and two of his former soldiers) there long enough to have some footage. *Pridan repeatedly said he would never have shown up had he known who I was*. Many of my relatives were thrown into that mass grave under the parking lot '
> 
> Why do you suppose Jewish terrorists refuse to exhume the bodies?
> 
> Live, from Israel
Click to expand...


Did Pridan really say that or is she making it up to help with her fund raising efforts among hate groups?  Why do you suppose she is telling the truth?  Arabs are always claiming there are massacres and mass graves, but when the facts are examined, it always turns out to be lies.  

After the battle of Jenin, the entire leadership of the PA swore to every reporter they could find that thousands of Palestinian Arabs had been massacred by the IDF.  People who should have known better accepted these lies without question.  Kofi Anan demanded an investigation on the basis of these lies and was so upset by these stories, he could barely speak.  The BBC ran a story in which "experts" who had investigated war crimes in the Balkans claimed aerial photographs provided proof of mass graves in the Jordan Valley.  When the facts came out 23 Israelis and 52 Palestinian Arabs were killed during the battle and at least 27 if the Arab civilians were militants and it is unclear whether the civilians were caught in the crossfire or were murdered on suspicion of collaborating with Israel.

Right now all we know is that this accountant claims to have such footage and on the basis of these claims is trying to solicit money from people who want to believe there are reasons for their hatred of Israelis.


----------



## itsabluworld

I hope the end comes soon to this conflict.. tho I doubt it will.

I am sick of the rabid Zionist and pro Israeli Jewish lobby .. and just as sick of Arab Palestinian Islamic extremists.. seem's reason is out the window.. lets cut Palestine/ Israel out of the world.. take it into the Med.. drown them all and let some others live there once the land has been cleansed  .

sit 's back and waits for the lunatics to come out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> launching terrorist attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching terrorist attacks against invaders? That is an interesting concept.
Click to expand...


Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants. Its "citizens" were imported by the boatload while the natives were run out at the point of a gun.

The Palestinians were, and still are, defending themselves from this attack.


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> launching terrorist attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching terrorist attacks against invaders? That is an interesting concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants. Its "citizens" were imported by the boatload while the natives were run out at the point of a gun.
> 
> The Palestinians were, and still are, defending themselves from this attack.
Click to expand...

By 1948 Zionists had amassed enough weapons and global sympathy to inflict a Jewish state on the population of Mandate Palestine in spite of the fact that Jews were one-third of the total population. England never got the "little loyal Jewish Ulster" that it wanted, but the US got a deadly proxy useful for destabilizing Arab oil production and distribution.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Launching terrorist attacks against invaders? That is an interesting concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants. Its "citizens" were imported by the boatload while the natives were run out at the point of a gun.
> 
> The Palestinians were, and still are, defending themselves from this attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 1948 Zionists had amassed enough weapons and global sympathy to inflict a Jewish state on the population of Mandate Palestine in spite of the fact that Jews were one-third of the total population. England never got the "little loyal Jewish Ulster" that it wanted, but the US got a deadly proxy useful for destabilizing Arab oil production and distribution.
Click to expand...


Britain assisted the Zionists in creating a state within a state including military while trampling down anything the Palestinians wanted to do in developing their own state.

Israel's military attacked the unarmed Palestinian civilians driving them out of their homes and off their land. This happened* before* the 1948 war.


----------



## georgephillip

itsabluworld said:


> I hope the end comes soon to this conflict.. tho I doubt it will.
> 
> I am sick of the rabid Zionist and pro Israeli Jewish lobby .. and just as sick of Arab Palestinian Islamic extremists.. seem's reason is out the window.. lets cut Palestine/ Israel out of the world.. take it into the Med.. drown them all and let some others live there once the land has been cleansed  .
> 
> sit 's back and waits for the lunatics to come out.


*No lunatics required; there's been a peace proposal on the table for more than 30 years:*

"The fact that the Israel-Palestine conflict grinds on without resolution might appear to be rather strange. For many of the world's conflicts, it is difficult even to conjure up a feasible settlement. 

"In this case, it is not only possible, but there is near universal agreement on its basic contours: *a two-state settlement along the internationally recognized (pre-June 1967) borders* -- with 'minor and mutual modifications,' to adopt official U.S. terminology before Washington departed from the international community in the mid-1970s.

The basic principles have been accepted by virtually the entire world, including the Arab states (who go on to call for full normalization of relations), the Organization of Islamic States (*including Iran*), and relevant non-state actors (*including Hamas).* 

"A settlement along these lines was first proposed at the U.N. Security Council in January 1976 by the major Arab states. 

*"Israel refused to attend the session.* 

*"The U.S. vetoed the resolution, and did so again in 1980..."*

A Middle East Peace That Could Happen (But Won't): In Washington-Speak, "Palestinian State" Means "Fried Chicken"


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants. Its "citizens" were imported by the boatload while the natives were run out at the point of a gun.
> 
> The Palestinians were, and still are, defending themselves from this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> By 1948 Zionists had amassed enough weapons and global sympathy to inflict a Jewish state on the population of Mandate Palestine in spite of the fact that Jews were one-third of the total population. England never got the "little loyal Jewish Ulster" that it wanted, but the US got a deadly proxy useful for destabilizing Arab oil production and distribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain assisted the Zionists in creating a state within a state including military while trampling down anything the Palestinians wanted to do in developing their own state.
> 
> Israel's military attacked the unarmed Palestinian civilians driving them out of their homes and off their land. This happened* before* the 1948 war.
Click to expand...

BDS, Brother!

Global public opinion is rapidly turning against the Jewish state.
The terror of the Holocaust no longer provides cover for Israeli apartheid.
Soon all residents of Israel will have to choose between citizenship and nationality.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"Haim Cohen, a former judge of the Supreme Court of Israel stated:  'The bitter irony of fate decreed that the same biological and racist argument extended by the Nazis, and which inspired the inflammatory laws of Nuremberg, serve as the basis for the official definition of Jewishness in the bosom of the state of Israel' (quoted in Joseph Badi, Fundamental Laws of the State of Israel NY, 1960, P.156)_


When the saudis build a cathedral near Mecca, then that Badi may talk, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Launching terrorist attacks against invaders? That is an interesting concept._


Not quite - arab invaders always call others invaders, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"In 2004, Hala won a Silver Award at the International Houston Film Festival for her critically acclaimed short documentary entitled 'The Love Project.' "Hala is currently completing her recent documentary, 'The Road to Tantura.' She also continues to work as a freelance producer, production supervisor and production accountant for the major studios in Los Angeles."_


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the Boogie Man as she refers to him. 'Pridan himself admitted that a mass grave exists under the parking lot in Tantura. Israel refuses to exhume the bodies._


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

itsabluworld said:


> _I hope the end comes soon to this conflict.. tho I doubt it will.I am sick of the rabid Zionist and pro Israeli Jewish lobby .. and just as sick of Arab Palestinian Islamic extremists.. seem's reason is out the window.. lets cut Palestine/ Israel out of the world.. take it into the Med.. drown them all and let some others live there once the land has been cleansed  .sit 's back and waits for the lunatics to come out._


Hilarious drivel!


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Global public opinion is rapidly turning against the Jewish state.The terror of the Holocaust no longer provides cover for Israeli apartheid.
> Soon all residents of Israel will have to choose between citizenship and nationality._


Goebbelsian drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Britain assisted the Zionists in creating a state within a state including military while trampling down anything the Palestinians wanted to do in developing their own state._


So, who was that shakh, emir, sultan, effendi, president, prime-minister of that alleged "state"?


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Haim Cohen, a former judge of the Supreme Court of Israel stated:  'The bitter irony of fate decreed that the same biological and racist argument extended by the Nazis, and which inspired the inflammatory laws of Nuremberg, serve as the basis for the official definition of Jewishness in the bosom of the state of Israel' (quoted in Joseph Badi, Fundamental Laws of the State of Israel NY, 1960, P.156)_
> 
> 
> 
> When the saudis build a cathedral near Mecca, then that Badi may talk, of course.
Click to expand...

When did the Saudis occupy the Vatican?
How many Catholics have had their children murdered and their lands stolen by the Saudis?
The Jewish state is racist to its core, and your drivel proves it every time you post.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Haim Cohen, a former judge of the Supreme Court of Israel stated:  'The bitter irony of fate decreed that the same biological and racist argument extended by the Nazis, and which inspired the inflammatory laws of Nuremberg, serve as the basis for the official definition of Jewishness in the bosom of the state of Israel' (quoted in Joseph Badi, Fundamental Laws of the State of Israel NY, 1960, P.156)_
> 
> 
> 
> When the saudis build a cathedral near Mecca, then that Badi may talk, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did the Saudis occupy the Vatican?
> How many Catholics have had their children murdered and their lands stolen by the Saudis?
> The Jewish state is racist to its core, and your drivel proves it every time you post.
> Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


Poor "Palestinians", firing anti-tank rockets at Israeli school buses didn't get them their own state.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Haim Cohen, a former judge of the Supreme Court of Israel stated:  'The bitter irony of fate decreed that the same biological and racist argument extended by the Nazis, and which inspired the inflammatory laws of Nuremberg, serve as the basis for the official definition of Jewishness in the bosom of the state of Israel' (quoted in Joseph Badi, Fundamental Laws of the State of Israel NY, 1960, P.156)_
> 
> 
> 
> When the saudis build a cathedral near Mecca, then that Badi may talk, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _When did the Saudis occupy the Vatican?
> How many Catholics have had their children murdered and their lands stolen by the Saudis?_
Click to expand...

Since my post seem to present a comprehension difficulty for my dumbass "readership", we'll put it another way - when are the saudis building a cathedral near Mecca for all those mosque-building muslims, settling-colonizing Europe?


georgephillip said:


> _The Jewish state is racist to its core,_


Every state which doesn't let foreign losers to enjoy its amenities freely is "racist", "discriminationist", etc., bth., so is Japan. My dear dumbass individuals, get a life and a job.


georgephillip said:


> _and your drivel proves it every time you post. Keep up the good work._


Silly drivel.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the Boogie Man as she refers to him. 'Pridan himself admitted that a mass grave exists under the parking lot in Tantura. Israel refuses to exhume the bodies._
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
Click to expand...

It's drivel to those whose relatives aren't buried beneath a parking lot.
You still haven't explained why one third of the residents to Mandate Palestine were allowed to inflict a Jewish state on their neighbors.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"With some help, Hala managed to meet Benzion Pridan or the Boogie Man as she refers to him. 'Pridan himself admitted that a mass grave exists under the parking lot in Tantura. Israel refuses to exhume the bodies._
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's drivel to those whose relatives aren't buried beneath a parking lot._
Click to expand...

Why do arabs have to bury their own under a parking lot? What's so special about it? Is it a camel parking lot?


georgephillip said:


> _You still haven't explained why one third of the residents to Mandate Palestine were allowed to inflict a Jewish state on their neighbors._


Ah, that's simple. The hood was criminally insane and jews had to take affirmative action, of course.


----------



## georgephillip

*Here's some more affirmative action heading your way, Drivel.*

"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of SWIFT transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict..." 

"SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. *In short, no payment &#8212; no trade."*

Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks | Israeli Occupation Archive


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> *Here's some more affirmative action heading your way, Drivel.*
> 
> "If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israels violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of SWIFT transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict..."
> 
> "SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. *In short, no payment  no trade."*
> 
> Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks | Israeli Occupation Archive



That's a great idea......to use against Iran.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israels violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of SWIFT transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict..." Terry Crawford-Browne_


He's an obsessive driveling idiot, to be quoted  by idiots, of course, trying to pull crippling israeli banks off will kill arab funds off. He'd be much better advocating a humanitarian transfer of arabs to arab lands.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



Excuse me, I really don't seem to get it *at all*.
Do you really think that when Israel attacks a boat, or approves an air strike they just do it for shit and giggles ?

It seems absurd to me that anyone would believe it. 
Tell me what would be the point of shooting on 'innocent' farmers and civilians?


If you are inclined to believe that Israel just wants to kill Palestinians for the heck of it, and because it is fun, why wouldn't they do it on a much larger scale ? 

If Israel does kill them on a larger scale how come the Palestinian population is now 6 times larger that in was in 1948? (You know when you systematically kill members of a certain group their population tends to go down and not up).

Israel performs surgical strikes and targets known terrorists , based on intelligence,
sometimes innocent people are getting hurt,and that is unfortunate.

No one had any problems when Hamas was killing Fatah and innocent people got hurt in the crossfire.

It seems the definition of the word innocent civilian in Gaza is only relevant to people who were hurt by the Israelis and no one else.

In conclusion:
The fact of the matter is if Israel would not have to worry about it's security, there would be no surgical strikes no death of innocent civilians and there would be peace.


----------



## georgephillip

The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.



It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.

By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?

And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ? 

Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.



Don't start nothin' won't be nothin'.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.
> 
> By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?
> 
> And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ?
> 
> Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.
Click to expand...

Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.
> 
> By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?
> 
> And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ?
> 
> Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
Click to expand...


Can you explain why Arabs alone, among all the military losers throughout history, are entitled to get back land they lost, after they start and lose a war?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start nothin' won't be nothin'.
Click to expand...

*You're ninety years behind the times (again)*

"Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and *religion against religion*. 

"When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem (1922), certainly had no illusions about what a 
'*Jewish homeland' in Palestine* meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster* in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'&#8221;

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.
> 
> By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?
> 
> And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ?
> 
> Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain why Arabs alone, among all the military losers throughout history, are entitled to get back land they lost, after they start and lose a war?
Click to expand...

*Depends on your definition of "start."*

Since it was Jewish military assaults in both the "Independent Arab" and "Jewish States" that resulted in the expulsion of over 700,000 Palestinian Arabs from their homes and businesses, I'm thinking the winning side is the one that started the conflict. (Unless you count Lord Balfour)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start nothin' won't be nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You're ninety years behind the times (again)*
> 
> "Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and *religion against religion*.
> 
> "When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.
> 
> "Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem (1922), certainly had no illusions about what a
> '*Jewish homeland' in Palestine* meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster* in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'
> 
> Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF
Click to expand...


Hostile Arabism. Who knew?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain why Arabs alone, among all the military losers throughout history, are entitled to get back land they lost, after they start and lose a war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on your definition of "start."*
> 
> Since it was Jewish military assaults in both the "Independent Arab" and "Jewish States" that resulted in the expulsion of over 700,000 Palestinian Arabs from their homes and businesses, I'm thinking the winning side is the one that started the conflict. (Unless you count Lord Balfour)
Click to expand...


The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.

Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical fact of the matter is if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 had not imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on the majority of Palestine, Israel would not have to worry about its security today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.
> 
> By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?
> 
> And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ?
> 
> Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
Click to expand...




> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.


Come on man, this is unreasonable.
Are you saying that Arab armies defensibly attacked Israel the day after the deceleration of it's independence?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that more and more people are trying to bend historical facts to their needs.
> 
> By 'historical fact' you mean the fact that Israel was attacked by 4 Arab armies the day after it was declared as a state ?
> 
> And by 'imposed a Jewish state by force of arms ' you meant Israel had won a defensive war against its attackers ?
> 
> Indeed you are right , if Israel had not won that war , it would not have to worry about its security because all the Jews living in that place would be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on man, this is unreasonable.
> Are you saying that Arab armies defensibly attacked Israel the day after the deceleration of it's independence?
Click to expand...

I'm saying the Arab armies took defensive positions around the Arab State called for as part of the UN partition of Palestine.

Are you denying the existence of western imperial motives behind Israel's "independence?"


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start nothin' won't be nothin'.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're ninety years behind the times (again)*
> 
> "Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and *religion against religion*.
> 
> "When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.
> 
> "Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem (1922), certainly had no illusions about what a
> '*Jewish homeland' in Palestine* meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster* in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'
> 
> Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hostile Arabism. Who knew?
Click to expand...

Is there any reason why Arabs would look favorably on those bent on stealing their land, water, and oil?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're ninety years behind the times (again)*
> 
> "Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and *religion against religion*.
> 
> "When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.
> 
> "Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem (1922), certainly had no illusions about what a
> '*Jewish homeland' in Palestine* meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster* in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'
> 
> Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile Arabism. Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any reason why Arabs would look favorably on those bent on stealing their land, water, and oil?
Click to expand...


The Ottoman Empire lost. 
The Arabs attacking Israel lost.
I'm noticing a pattern.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain why Arabs alone, among all the military losers throughout history, are entitled to get back land they lost, after they start and lose a war?
> 
> 
> 
> *Depends on your definition of "start."*
> 
> Since it was Jewish military assaults in both the "Independent Arab" and "Jewish States" that resulted in the expulsion of over 700,000 Palestinian Arabs from their homes and businesses, I'm thinking the winning side is the one that started the conflict. (Unless you count Lord Balfour)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
> The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
> The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.
> 
> Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.
Click to expand...

We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.

In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.

The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile Arabism. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why Arabs would look favorably on those bent on stealing their land, water, and oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost.
> The Arabs attacking Israel lost.
> I'm noticing a pattern.
Click to expand...

Rich white guys (and their proxies) win a lot of wars?

THREE TITLES [3] for the PRICE OF ONE.

Smedley Butler knew that nine decades ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Depends on your definition of "start."*
> 
> Since it was Jewish military assaults in both the "Independent Arab" and "Jewish States" that resulted in the expulsion of over 700,000 Palestinian Arabs from their homes and businesses, I'm thinking the winning side is the one that started the conflict. (Unless you count Lord Balfour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
> The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
> The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.
> 
> Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Arabs started prepping for battle, the Israelis didn't wait. The Israelis won, the Arabs lost. Get over it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why Arabs would look favorably on those bent on stealing their land, water, and oil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost.
> The Arabs attacking Israel lost.
> I'm noticing a pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich white guys (and their proxies) win a lot of wars?
> 
> THREE TITLES [3] for the PRICE OF ONE.
> 
> Smedley Butler knew that nine decades ago.
Click to expand...


I was thinking more along the lines of Arabs are whiny losers.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Depends on your definition of "start."*
> 
> Since it was Jewish military assaults in both the "Independent Arab" and "Jewish States" that resulted in the expulsion of over 700,000 Palestinian Arabs from their homes and businesses, I'm thinking the winning side is the one that started the conflict. (Unless you count Lord Balfour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
> The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
> The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.
> 
> Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
Click to expand...





> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.


Israel did attack first but it was a preparative strike as the Egyptians Jordanians and Syrians massed troops around Israeli borders.

To attack first when you know for a certainty that you are going to be attacked is a simple decision to make, this move was inevitable and was done out of necessity.





> In May 1967, Nasser received false reports from the Soviet Union that Israel was massing on the Syrian border.[20]  Nasser began massing his troops in the Sinai Peninsula on Israel's  border (May 16), expelled the UNEF force from Gaza and Sinai (May 19),  and took up UNEF positions at Sharm el-Sheikh, overlooking the Straits of Tiran.[21][22] UN Secretary-General U Thant  proposed that the UNEF force be redeployed on the Israeli side of the  border, but this was rejected by Israel despite U.S. pressure.[23]  Israel reiterated declarations made in 1957 that any closure of the  Straits would be considered an act of war, or a justification for war.[24][25]  Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.  On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight." [26]  On May 30, Jordan and Egypt signed a defense pact. The following day,  at Jordan's invitation, the Iraqi army began deploying troops and  armored units in Jordan.[27]  They were later reinforced by an Egyptian contingent. On June 1, Israel  formed a National Unity Government by widening its cabinet, and on June  4 the decision was made to go to war. The next morning, Israel launched  Operation Focus, a large-scale surprise air strike that was the opening of the Six-Day War.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.
> Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on man, this is unreasonable.
> Are you saying that Arab armies defensibly attacked Israel the day after the deceleration of it's independence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying the Arab armies took defensive positions around the Arab State called for as part of the UN partition of Palestine.
> 
> Are you denying the existence of western imperial motives behind Israel's "independence?"
Click to expand...




> Are you denying the existence of western imperial motives behind Israel's "independence?


I do not know if there are imperial motives behind Israel's independence , and in all fairness i really don't care if there were such motives.
Why is it at all relevant ?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
> The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
> The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.
> 
> Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel did attack first but it was a preparative strike as the Egyptians Jordanians and Syrians massed troops around Israeli borders.
> 
> To attack first when you know for a certainty that you are going to be attacked is a simple decision to make, this move was inevitable and was done out of necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In May 1967, Nasser received false reports from the Soviet Union that Israel was massing on the Syrian border.[20]  Nasser began massing his troops in the Sinai Peninsula on Israel's  border (May 16), expelled the UNEF force from Gaza and Sinai (May 19),  and took up UNEF positions at Sharm el-Sheikh, overlooking the Straits of Tiran.[21][22] UN Secretary-General U Thant  proposed that the UNEF force be redeployed on the Israeli side of the  border, but this was rejected by Israel despite U.S. pressure.[23]  Israel reiterated declarations made in 1957 that any closure of the  Straits would be considered an act of war, or a justification for war.[24][25]  Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.  On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight." [26]  On May 30, Jordan and Egypt signed a defense pact. The following day,  at Jordan's invitation, the Iraqi army began deploying troops and  armored units in Jordan.[27]  They were later reinforced by an Egyptian contingent. On June 1, Israel  formed a National Unity Government by widening its cabinet, and on June  4 the decision was made to go to war. The next morning, Israel launched  Operation Focus, a large-scale surprise air strike that was the opening of the Six-Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Moshe Dayan was the Israeli defense minister in 1967. In a 1997 NYT interview he explained that Israeli settlers' greed for land" inspired them to provoke the Syrians to shoot at them which lead directly to the Israeli invasion and seizure of the Golan Heights.

In a 1982 speech to the Israeli National Defense College, Menachem Begin stated the Egyptian army concentrations near the Sinai did not prove Nasser was about to attack. Begin further claimed if Israelis were honest they would admit they decided to attack Egypt.

What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and the West Bank, where over one million Palestinians lived, was instigated by the six day war.

Even the US approved UNSCR 242 which stated "the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" and called for immediate Israeli withdrawal from recently occupied territories.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs attacked in 1948. Lost.
> The Arabs started in 1967, Israelis finished. Arabs lost.
> The Arabs attacked in 1973. Lost.
> 
> Did I forget any Arab losses? There were so many, sometimes I lose track.
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Arabs started prepping for battle, the Israelis didn't wait. The Israelis won, the Arabs lost. Get over it.
Click to expand...

Follow the money.

After Israeli aggression in 1967 proved the usefulness of the Jewish state to US strategic doctrine in the Middle East, the payoff was immediate. Between '67 and '72 total US aid to Israel jumped from $6.4billion per year to $9.2 billion. US loans for purchases of US weapons spiked from $22 million in the '60s to $445 million per year between '70-'74.

Meanwhile survivors of Israel's heroic assault on the USS Liberty were told to keep their mouths shut about the cold blooded murder of 34 Americans or go to prison.

Are you over that?


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did attack first but it was a preparative strike as the Egyptians Jordanians and Syrians massed troops around Israeli borders.
> 
> To attack first when you know for a certainty that you are going to be attacked is a simple decision to make, this move was inevitable and was done out of necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In May 1967, Nasser received false reports from the Soviet Union that Israel was massing on the Syrian border.[20]  Nasser began massing his troops in the Sinai Peninsula on Israel's  border (May 16), expelled the UNEF force from Gaza and Sinai (May 19),  and took up UNEF positions at Sharm el-Sheikh, overlooking the Straits of Tiran.[21][22] UN Secretary-General U Thant  proposed that the UNEF force be redeployed on the Israeli side of the  border, but this was rejected by Israel despite U.S. pressure.[23]  Israel reiterated declarations made in 1957 that any closure of the  Straits would be considered an act of war, or a justification for war.[24][25]  Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.  On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight." [26]  On May 30, Jordan and Egypt signed a defense pact. The following day,  at Jordan's invitation, the Iraqi army began deploying troops and  armored units in Jordan.[27]  They were later reinforced by an Egyptian contingent. On June 1, Israel  formed a National Unity Government by widening its cabinet, and on June  4 the decision was made to go to war. The next morning, Israel launched  Operation Focus, a large-scale surprise air strike that was the opening of the Six-Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moshe Dayan was the Israeli defense minister in 1967. In a 1997 NYT interview he explained that Israeli settlers' greed for land" inspired them to provoke the Syrians to shoot at them which lead directly to the Israeli invasion and seizure of the Golan Heights.
> 
> In a 1982 speech to the Israeli National Defense College, Menachem Begin stated the Egyptian army concentrations near the Sinai did not prove Nasser was about to attack. Begin further claimed if Israelis were honest they would admit they decided to attack Egypt.
> 
> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and the West Bank, where over one million Palestinians lived, was instigated by the six day war.
> 
> Even the US approved UNSCR 242 which stated "the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" and called for immediate Israeli withdrawal from recently occupied territories.
Click to expand...




> In a 1982 speech to the Israeli National Defense College, Menachem Begin  stated the Egyptian army concentrations near the Sinai did not prove  Nasser was about to attack


Of course, when a country pulls its troops near the border of a neighboring country it's actually an olive branch ... how did the Israeli missed that ? 
I get it the soldiers of Egypt, Syria , and Jordan just wanted to wave their hands at Israel. 
And this was just joke:



> Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.   On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight."


If only Israel had a scene of humor...



> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute  illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and  the West Bank


How exactly is Gaza occupied territory or the west bank for that matter ? 
Israeli goverment does not rule Gaza or the West bank.
There is no Israeli military posted in Gaza or the West bank.
Where is the occupation ?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, this is unreasonable.
> Are you saying that Arab armies defensibly attacked Israel the day after the deceleration of it's independence?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the Arab armies took defensive positions around the Arab State called for as part of the UN partition of Palestine.
> 
> Are you denying the existence of western imperial motives behind Israel's "independence?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying the existence of western imperial motives behind Israel's "independence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not know if there are imperial motives behind Israel's independence , and in all fairness i really don't care if there were such motives.
> Why is it at all relevant ?
Click to expand...

Because the same divide and conquer tactics the British employed in 1609 Ireland worked again in 1948 Palestine. War is a racket, and I expect the relevance of imperial motives would be far more obvious to you had you been born in a Palestinian refugee camp.


----------



## Jos

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did attack first but it was a preparative strike as the Egyptians Jordanians and Syrians massed troops around Israeli borders.
> 
> To attack first when you know for a certainty that you are going to be attacked is a simple decision to make, this move was inevitable and was done out of necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Moshe Dayan was the Israeli defense minister in 1967. In a 1997 NYT interview he explained that Israeli settlers' greed for land" inspired them to provoke the Syrians to shoot at them which lead directly to the Israeli invasion and seizure of the Golan Heights.
> 
> In a 1982 speech to the Israeli National Defense College, Menachem Begin stated the Egyptian army concentrations near the Sinai did not prove Nasser was about to attack. Begin further claimed if Israelis were honest they would admit they decided to attack Egypt.
> 
> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and the West Bank, where over one million Palestinians lived, was instigated by the six day war.
> 
> Even the US approved UNSCR 242 which stated "the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" and called for immediate Israeli withdrawal from recently occupied territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, when a country pulls its troops near the border of a neighboring country it's actually an olive branch ... how did the Israeli missed that ?
> I get it the soldiers of Egypt, Syria , and Jordan just wanted to wave their hands at Israel.
> And this was just joke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.   On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only Israel had a scene of humor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute  illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and  the West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How exactly is Gaza occupied territory or the west bank for that matter ? *
> Israeli goverment does not rule Gaza or the West bank.
> There is no Israeli military posted in Gaza or the West bank.
> Where is the occupation ?
Click to expand...

Israel controls what goes in and out of Gaza


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement on 1973's aggressor.
> 
> In 1967 Israel struck first at Egypt days before killing 34 Americans on the USS Liberty.
> 
> The blame for 1948 belongs to Lord Balfour and Harry Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Arabs started prepping for battle, the Israelis didn't wait. The Israelis won, the Arabs lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow the money.
> 
> After Israeli aggression in 1967 proved the usefulness of the Jewish state to US strategic doctrine in the Middle East, the payoff was immediate. Between '67 and '72 total US aid to Israel jumped from $6.4billion per year to $9.2 billion. US loans for purchases of US weapons spiked from $22 million in the '60s to $445 million per year between '70-'74.
> 
> Meanwhile survivors of Israel's heroic assault on the USS Liberty were told to keep their mouths shut about the cold blooded murder of 34 Americans or go to prison.
> 
> Are you over that?
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm over whiny Arabs who keep losing territory and whining to get their land back.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Arabs started prepping for battle, the Israelis didn't wait. The Israelis won, the Arabs lost. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money.
> 
> After Israeli aggression in 1967 proved the usefulness of the Jewish state to US strategic doctrine in the Middle East, the payoff was immediate. Between '67 and '72 total US aid to Israel jumped from $6.4billion per year to $9.2 billion. US loans for purchases of US weapons spiked from $22 million in the '60s to $445 million per year between '70-'74.
> 
> Meanwhile survivors of Israel's heroic assault on the USS Liberty were told to keep their mouths shut about the cold blooded murder of 34 Americans or go to prison.
> 
> Are you over that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm over whiny Arabs who keep losing territory and whining to get their land back.
Click to expand...


Palestine has never lost any land to Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money.
> 
> After Israeli aggression in 1967 proved the usefulness of the Jewish state to US strategic doctrine in the Middle East, the payoff was immediate. Between '67 and '72 total US aid to Israel jumped from $6.4billion per year to $9.2 billion. US loans for purchases of US weapons spiked from $22 million in the '60s to $445 million per year between '70-'74.
> 
> Meanwhile survivors of Israel's heroic assault on the USS Liberty were told to keep their mouths shut about the cold blooded murder of 34 Americans or go to prison.
> 
> Are you over that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm over whiny Arabs who keep losing territory and whining to get their land back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has never lost any land to Israel.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that. And whining.
And it was the Arabs who lost, not Palestine. LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm over whiny Arabs who keep losing territory and whining to get their land back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never lost any land to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. And whining.
> And it was the Arabs who lost, not Palestine. LOL!
Click to expand...


Post documents showing Israel winning land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never lost any land to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. And whining.
> And it was the Arabs who lost, not Palestine. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post documents showing Israel winning land.
Click to expand...


Can I post Arabs whining about it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. And whining.
> And it was the Arabs who lost, not Palestine. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post documents showing Israel winning land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
Click to expand...


That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did attack first but it was a preparative strike as the Egyptians Jordanians and Syrians massed troops around Israeli borders.
> 
> To attack first when you know for a certainty that you are going to be attacked is a simple decision to make, this move was inevitable and was done out of necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Moshe Dayan was the Israeli defense minister in 1967. In a 1997 NYT interview he explained that Israeli settlers' greed for land" inspired them to provoke the Syrians to shoot at them which lead directly to the Israeli invasion and seizure of the Golan Heights.
> 
> In a 1982 speech to the Israeli National Defense College, Menachem Begin stated the Egyptian army concentrations near the Sinai did not prove Nasser was about to attack. Begin further claimed if Israelis were honest they would admit they decided to attack Egypt.
> 
> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and the West Bank, where over one million Palestinians lived, was instigated by the six day war.
> 
> Even the US approved UNSCR 242 which stated "the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" and called for immediate Israeli withdrawal from recently occupied territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, when a country pulls its troops near the border of a neighboring country it's actually an olive branch ... how did the Israeli missed that ?
> I get it the soldiers of Egypt, Syria , and Jordan just wanted to wave their hands at Israel.
> And this was just joke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May. 2223.   On 27 May he stated "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only Israel had a scene of humor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be crystal clear to any objective observer is the absolute  illegality of Israel's occupation and creeping annexation of Gaza and  the West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exactly is Gaza occupied territory or the west bank for that matter ?
> Israeli goverment does not rule Gaza or the West bank.
> There is no Israeli military posted in Gaza or the West bank.
> Where is the occupation ?
Click to expand...

The West Bank and Gaza were occupied in 1967 and represent 22% of historic Palestine not occupied by Israel in 1948 and 1949. All 22% is illegally occupied land under international law. All 450,000 Israeli settlers on the West Bank were put there in violations of the Geneva conventions. Over 10,000 Palestinian men, women and children are held in Israeli prisons while 0 Israelis currently reside in Palestinian prisons. Physical abuse and torture are frequent. Palestinian borders (even internal ones) are controlled by Israeli forces and Israeli aircraft patrol Palestinian air space. Israel's continued military occupation and confiscation of privately owned land on the West Bank and its control over Gaza are extremely oppressive and designed to provide Palestinians with minimal control over their own lives.

In short, it's an occupation by a country that defines itself not by its citizens but of "Jewish people everywhere." Where a Jew from New York is entitled to land taken from native Christians and Muslims under edicts like the "absentee-property law" and the Jewish law of return. New Zionist immigrants who occupy Palestinian land believe they are redeeming the land from "squatters" whose families have lived on the land for generations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post documents showing Israel winning land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
Click to expand...


Israel wins land everytime they fight the Arabs.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?_


Get a life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel wins land everytime they fight the Arabs.
Click to expand...


Which Arabs?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money.
> 
> After Israeli aggression in 1967 proved the usefulness of the Jewish state to US strategic doctrine in the Middle East, the payoff was immediate. Between '67 and '72 total US aid to Israel jumped from $6.4billion per year to $9.2 billion. US loans for purchases of US weapons spiked from $22 million in the '60s to $445 million per year between '70-'74.
> 
> Meanwhile survivors of Israel's heroic assault on the USS Liberty were told to keep their mouths shut about the cold blooded murder of 34 Americans or go to prison.
> 
> Are you over that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm over whiny Arabs who keep losing territory and whining to get their land back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has never lost any land to Israel.
Click to expand...


Palestine never lost land to Israel , because Palestine is not a country.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel wins land everytime they fight the Arabs._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Which Arabs?_
Click to expand...

Indeed! What "occupation" are arab liars babbling about!?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post documents showing Israel winning land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
Click to expand...




*1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
Click to expand...


From your link.



> The key aspect in an armistice is the fact that "all fighting ends with no one surrendering".



If no one surrenders then no one lost. If no one lost Israel won nothing.

Back to my question: When did Israel win any land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post Arabs whining about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
Click to expand...


Also from your link.



> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What is the point you are trying to make ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the point you are trying to make ?
Click to expand...


*Jees!!!*

The point is that Israel has won no land and occupies Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The point is that Israel has won no land and occupies Palestine._


Which is, of course, nonexistent, since no land is won. Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel wins land everytime they fight the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Arabs?
Click to expand...


All the ones who try.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key aspect in an armistice is the fact that "all fighting ends with no one surrendering".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If no one surrenders then no one lost. If no one lost Israel won nothing.
> 
> Back to my question: When did Israel win any land?
Click to expand...


How are those Golan Heights working out for you?
Jordan still control East Jerusalem? The West Bank?


----------



## Wolverine1984

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The point is that Israel has won no land and occupies Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, of course, nonexistent, since no land is won. Hehehehehehe.
Click to expand...


Yeah this response has puzzled me too, If Israel didn't conquer any lands how can it occupy, and if it is occupying how can it be without conquering land.

It's a paradox , like 
"Is the answer to this question no?" In this case, if you replied no,  you would be stating that the answer is not no. If you reply yes, you  are stating that it is no, because you said yes. But because you  answered yes the answer is not no


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?_
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life.
Click to expand...

So you can't explain why Jews alone among all the displaced tribes in history are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Those Arab armies were the ones playing defense.If not for their presence, Israel would have conquered all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River a full generation before it did.Can you explain why Jews alone, among all the displaced tribes throughout history, are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?_
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _So you can't explain why Jews alone among all the displaced tribes in history are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?_
Click to expand...

Cool, so when are WASPs returning home?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There is a lot of important information here.

Palestine still exists.

The borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine remain unchanged from 1922. None of them lost any land.

Israel occupies Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot of important information here.
> 
> Palestine still exists.
> 
> The borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine remain unchanged from 1922. None of them lost any land.
> 
> Israel occupies Palestine.
Click to expand...


What's up with the Golan Heights?


----------



## georgephillip

Greedy Israelis wanted more land so they provoked the Syrians into shooting at them.
What's up with UNSCR 242?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Greedy Israelis wanted more land so they provoked the Syrians into shooting at them.
> What's up with UNSCR 242?



Syria lost land? Don't tell tinman.


----------



## georgephillip

Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?


----------



## theliq

Wolverine1984 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The point is that Israel has won no land and occupies Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, of course, nonexistent, since no land is won. Hehehehehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this response has puzzled me too, If Israel didn't conquer any lands how can it occupy, and if it is occupying how can it be without conquering land.
> 
> It's a paradox , like
> "Is the answer to this question no?" In this case, if you replied no,  you would be stating that the answer is not no. If you reply yes, you  are stating that it is no, because you said yes. But because you  answered yes the answer is not no
Click to expand...

 Wolve, I won't go into too much detail but I will mention that Israel whilst building the separation WALL between Israel and the Palestinian Territory(Their, Israels words)have illegally encroached and taken Palestinian land to build this wall.(also admitted by the Israeli Govenment)also illegal settlements in East Jerusalem......you will note that Egyptian land(the Sinnai) was returned to the Egyptians after the peace accord between the two nations.So there is a president where Israel takes and keeps and Israel takes and returns.I do not believe that Israel will ever return to the 1948 borders agreed to then.therefore they do occupy Palestinian Land.......theliqjust saying.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Greedy Israelis wanted more land so they provoked the Syrians into shooting at them._


And dumbass syrians obliged. Very funny.


georgephillip said:


> _What's up with UNSCR 242?_


Yeah! What about it, bth.?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> There is a lot of important information here.
> 
> Palestine still exists.
> 
> The borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine remain unchanged from 1922. None of them lost any land.
> 
> Israel occupies Palestine.



Syria,Jordan,and Egypt , did loose land.
But don't let the facts confuse you.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?_


Why? We won't know anyway being busy dumpster-diving into arab nazi sites, will we?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of important information here.
> 
> Palestine still exists.
> 
> The borders of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine remain unchanged from 1922. None of them lost any land.
> 
> Israel occupies Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria,Jordan,and Egypt , did loose land.
> But don't let the facts confuse you.
Click to expand...


In the 1948 war?

What land was that?


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?



I would try to put it in layman's terms:

Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.

And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox. 

I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
Same thing happened with his other friends.
Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
Click to expand...


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
Click to expand...


This is more accurate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm7dMhE80dw]Alnakba English P1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?_
> 
> 
> 
> _I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Don't quit your day job._
Click to expand...

Palestine ist kaput. Arabs, get a life and a job.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
Click to expand...

What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?
Click to expand...


It was about 7% but that does not matter. It was still Palestinian land.

Jews own land in the US and it is still US land.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?_


Ah! That's simple, as of 1947, 7% of the land was owned by jews, 8% was owned by arabs, 16% was owned by absentee landlords, mostly churches. The remainder was state lands, owned by the ottoman sultan and then by the mandate. So, what "palistanian lands" will we be babblin about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?_
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! That's simple, as of 1947, 7% of the land was owned by jews, 8% was owned by arabs, 16% was owned by absentee landlords, mostly churches. The remainder was state lands, owned by the ottoman sultan and then by the mandate. So, what "palistanian lands" will we be babblin about?
Click to expand...


Not true. The mandate never took possession of any land. It was strictly an administrative position.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us where and when Israel ever declared any borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?
Click to expand...


I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.

You may have a point if there was no war.
Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.


----------



## Jos

> In 1947 the United Nations hoped to settle the conflict between the Palestinian people and the Zionists by dividing the land between them. Unfortunately, they chose a plan which the Palestinians did not agree with, and implemented it anyways. The plan, described in UN Resolution, divided the land of Palestine into two sections awarding the Zionists more than 1/2 of the land (55%) even though their current holdings totalled only about 6%, and their population was only about 16% of all the people in Palestine. Plus the plan gave the most fertile farmlands to the Zionists. The plan was clearly unfair, and the Palestinians and their Arab neighbors rebelled against the plan, and war broke out.
> 
> The Zionists won the fighting, and during the course of the fighting took additional lands bringing their total holdings to about 75% of the lands of Palestine, which they kept.
> 
> Even though this additional land was thus illegally gained in violation of both the Hague Regulations (1907) and UN Charter (1945) which both included the *basic legal principle that it is illegal to acquire territory by force*


Illegal Acquisition of Land by Force


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?_
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! That's simple, as of 1947, 7% of the land was owned by jews, 8% was owned by arabs, 16% was owned by absentee landlords, mostly churches. The remainder was state lands, owned by the ottoman sultan and then by the mandate. So, what "palistanian lands" will we be babblin about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Not true._
Click to expand...

Of course, it's true.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The mandate never took possession of any land. It was strictly an administrative position._


Of course, it did take possession of the land. Lewis French ran a survey of landlessness and eventually offered new plots to any arabs who had been "dispossessed" in 1931. The officials received more than 3000 applications, 80 % of which were ruled out by the legal advisor because the applicants were not "landless" arabs. This left only about 600 landless arabs, 100 of whom accepted the government land offer.


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _In 1947 the United Nations hoped to settle the conflict between the Palestinian people and the Zionists by dividing the land between them. Unfortunately, they chose a plan which the Palestinians did not agree with, and implemented it anyways. The plan, described in UN Resolution, divided the land of Palestine into two sections awarding the Zionists more than 1/2 of the land (55%)_


Yeah! So, the schmuck is conveniently forgetting that 75% of the mandate palestine had gone to constitute the effin Jordan. And no arab agitpropster prefers to remember it.


Jos said:


> _even though their current holdings totalled only about 6%, and their population was only about 16% of all the people in Palestine. Plus the plan gave the most fertile farmlands to the Zionists. The plan was clearly unfair, and the Palestinians and their Arab neighbors rebelled against the plan, and war broke out._


Yeah! Quietly forgetting that the area, designated for jews, was  over 75% desert and had a population of 498,000 jews and 325,000 arabs, and the arab area had 807,000 arabs and 10,000 jews, and the international trusteeship in Jerusalem would have had a population of 100,000 jews and 105,000 arabs.


Jos said:


> _The Zionists won the fighting, and during the course of the fighting took additional lands bringing their total holdings to about 75% of the lands of Palestine, which they kept._


For the exceptionally dumb - 75% of the mandate now constitute the Jordanian kingdom. Adios.


Jos said:


> _Even though this additional land was thus illegally gained in violation of both the Hague Regulations (1907) and UN Charter (1945) which both included the basic legal principle that it is illegal to acquire territory by force_


That is why arabs got a kick in the butt - it's illegal to acquire territory by force.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> In 1947 the United Nations hoped to settle the conflict between the Palestinian people and the Zionists by dividing the land between them. Unfortunately, they chose a plan which the Palestinians did not agree with, and implemented it anyways. The plan, described in UN Resolution, divided the land of Palestine into two sections awarding the Zionists more than 1/2 of the land (55%) even though their current holdings totalled only about 6%, and their population was only about 16% of all the people in Palestine. Plus the plan gave the most fertile farmlands to the Zionists. The plan was clearly unfair, and the Palestinians and their Arab neighbors rebelled against the plan, and war broke out.
> 
> The Zionists won the fighting, and during the course of the fighting took additional lands bringing their total holdings to about 75% of the lands of Palestine, which they kept.
> 
> Even though this additional land was thus illegally gained in violation of both the Hague Regulations (1907) and UN Charter (1945) which both included the *basic legal principle that it is illegal to acquire territory by force*
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Acquisition of Land by Force
Click to expand...


Basic legal principle that it is illegal to acquire territory by force ? 
How did the Arabs get to those lands if not by acquiring territory by force 
? Where did the population of Syria and Egypt come from ? 
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe they should just take their stuff and go because it is illegal to conquer land ?


----------



## Jos

It"s not  illegal to conquer land, it is illegal to acquire territory by force


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> It"s not  illegal to conquer land, it is illegal to acquire territory by force










> *conquer*
> 
> [kong-ker]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8194;     Origin
> *con·quer*
> 
> &#8194; &#8194;[kong-ker]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show IPA
> verb (used with object) 1. *to acquireby force of arms; win in war: to conquer a foreign land. *
> 
> 2. to overcome by force; subdue: to conquer an enemy.
> 
> 3. to gain, win, or obtain by effort, personal appeal, etc.: conquer the hearts of his audience.
> 
> 4. to gain a victory over; surmount; master; overcome: to conquer disease and poverty; to conquer one's fear.
> 
> 
> verb (used without object) 5. to be victorious; make conquests;  gain the victory: Despite their differences, their love will conquer.


Conquer | Define Conquer at Dictionary.com

i rest my case.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> In 1947 the United Nations hoped to settle the conflict between the Palestinian people and the Zionists by dividing the land between them. Unfortunately, they chose a plan which the Palestinians did not agree with, and implemented it anyways. The plan, described in UN Resolution, divided the land of Palestine into two sections awarding the Zionists more than 1/2 of the land (55%) even though their current holdings totalled only about 6%, and their population was only about 16% of all the people in Palestine. Plus the plan gave the most fertile farmlands to the Zionists. The plan was clearly unfair, and the Palestinians and their Arab neighbors rebelled against the plan, and war broke out.
> 
> The Zionists won the fighting, and during the course of the fighting took additional lands bringing their total holdings to about 75% of the lands of Palestine, which they kept.
> 
> Even though this additional land was thus illegally gained in violation of both the Hague Regulations (1907) and UN Charter (1945) which both included the *basic legal principle that it is illegal to acquire territory by force*
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Acquisition of Land by Force
Click to expand...


Waaaaaa. We lost, give us the land back.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Wolverine1984 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It"s not  illegal to conquer land, it is illegal to acquire territory by force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *conquer*
> 
> [kong-ker]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8194;     Origin
> *con·quer*
> 
> &#8194; &#8194;[kong-ker]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show IPA
> verb (used with object) 1. *to acquireby force of arms; win in war: to conquer a foreign land. *
> 
> 2. to overcome by force; subdue: to conquer an enemy.
> 
> 3. to gain, win, or obtain by effort, personal appeal, etc.: conquer the hearts of his audience.
> 
> 4. to gain a victory over; surmount; master; overcome: to conquer disease and poverty; to conquer one's fear.
> 
> 
> verb (used without object) 5. to be victorious; make conquests;  gain the victory: Despite their differences, their love will conquer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conquer | Define Conquer at Dictionary.com
> 
> i rest my case.
Click to expand...


The stupid is strong in that one.


----------



## Jos

The US conquered Iraq and left, they didn't start moving their people in and building settlements.
The Land was conquered but not acquired, got it now?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Jos said:


> The US conquered Iraq and left, they didn't start moving their people in and building settlements.
> The Land was conquered but not acquired, got it now?



Nor has Israel.  Within a week of the end of the Six Day War Israel offered to return the land it had captured in return for peace.  The Arabs said, no, thus abandoning their claims to the land.  Nonetheless, when Egypt decided to opt for peace with Israel, Israel did not hesitate to return the Sinai, by far the most valuable piece of real estate it had acquired in the war, by sending in the IDF to forcefully remove Israelis who had established communities there.  

The West Bank and Gaza were unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate for Palestine, and since the Six Day War the Arabs living in these territories have acquired more political and civil rights than they could ever have hoped to under the Egyptian and Jordanian occupations and have been offered a state of their own, something that could never have happened under the Egyptian or Jordanian occupations, in return for peace with Israel, but they have responded with nothing but atrocities against Jews in Israel and around the world, conspiring to raise generation after generation of children to admire and emulate terrorists who commit the most heinous crimes against Jews.


----------



## Wolverine1984

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US conquered Iraq and left, they didn't start moving their people in and building settlements.
> The Land was conquered but not acquired, got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has Israel.  Within a week of the end of the Six Day War Israel offered to return the land it had captured in return for peace.  The Arabs said, no, thus abandoning their claims to the land.  Nonetheless, when Egypt decided to opt for peace with Israel, Israel did not hesitate to return the Sinai, by far the most valuable piece of real estate it had acquired in the war, by sending in the IDF to forcefully remove Israelis who had established communities there.
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza were unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate for Palestine, and since the Six Day War the Arabs living in these territories have acquired more political and civil rights than they could ever have hoped to under the Egyptian and Jordanian occupations and have been offered a state of their own, something that could never have happened under the Egyptian or Jordanian occupations, in return for peace with Israel, but they have responded with nothing but atrocities against Jews in Israel and around the world, conspiring to raise generation after generation of children to admire and emulate terrorists who commit the most heinous crimes against Jews.
Click to expand...


Very good argument that proves that Israel is prepared to give land in return for peace.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to put it in layman's terms:
> 
> Lets say there is a sandbox in the park, and P F Tinmore is playing in the sandbox.
> 
> And then i come along, and i ask the people around "who owns this sandbox?"
> The people are saying :"well mostly this kid, we call him Ottoman".
> I come up to Ottoman, and tell him that i would like to play in the sandbox as well, so i ask him to sell me a portion of it.
> Eventually he agrees, and i go and sit in the portion of the sandbox i just bought.
> As time goes by, I by more of the sandbox from Ottoman and other people who apparently own portions of the sandbox.
> 
> I buy more and more portions of the sandbox ,friction between me and P F Tinmore rises.
> The responsible adults who are standing around the sandbox agree that they should partion the sandbox to me and P F Tinmore in order to achieve peaceful resolution.
> So they draw a line in the sand , saying this will be P F Tinmore part , and This will me my part.
> I agreed , P F Tinmore does not.
> The day after , P F Tinmore came along with some high school friends of his lets call them Jordan , Syria , Egypt and Lebanon.
> And all of them started fighting me, as we fought we grew tiered and neither one of us wanted to proceed , so i asked his friend Lebanon , do you want to stop fighting? "Yes" he replied. "Alright" I said , but only if you don't cross this line, and he agreed.
> Same thing happened with his other friends.
> Those lines define the portion of the sandbox witch is mine as i have successfully defended it from people who tried to kick me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.
> 
> You may have a point if there was no war.
> Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
> They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.
Click to expand...

I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.


----------



## Jos

Wolverine1984 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US conquered Iraq and left, they didn't start moving their people in and building settlements.
> The Land was conquered but not acquired, got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has Israel.  Within a week of the end of the Six Day War Israel offered to return the land it had captured in return for peace.  The Arabs said, no, thus abandoning their claims to the land.  Nonetheless, when Egypt decided to opt for peace with Israel, Israel did not hesitate to return the Sinai, by far the most valuable piece of real estate it had acquired in the war, by sending in the IDF to forcefully remove Israelis who had established communities there.
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza were unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate for Palestine, and since the Six Day War the Arabs living in these territories have acquired more political and civil rights than they could ever have hoped to under the Egyptian and Jordanian occupations and have been offered a state of their own, something that could never have happened under the Egyptian or Jordanian occupations, in return for peace with Israel, but they have responded with nothing but atrocities against Jews in Israel and around the world, conspiring to raise generation after generation of children to admire and emulate terrorists who commit the most heinous crimes against Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good argument that proves that Israel is prepared to give land in return for peace.
Click to expand...


Its not theirs to give,Wilmoth


----------



## toomuchtime_

Jos said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has Israel.  Within a week of the end of the Six Day War Israel offered to return the land it had captured in return for peace.  The Arabs said, no, thus abandoning their claims to the land.  Nonetheless, when Egypt decided to opt for peace with Israel, Israel did not hesitate to return the Sinai, by far the most valuable piece of real estate it had acquired in the war, by sending in the IDF to forcefully remove Israelis who had established communities there.
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza were unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate for Palestine, and since the Six Day War the Arabs living in these territories have acquired more political and civil rights than they could ever have hoped to under the Egyptian and Jordanian occupations and have been offered a state of their own, something that could never have happened under the Egyptian or Jordanian occupations, in return for peace with Israel, but they have responded with nothing but atrocities against Jews in Israel and around the world, conspiring to raise generation after generation of children to admire and emulate terrorists who commit the most heinous crimes against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good argument that proves that Israel is prepared to give land in return for peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not theirs to give,Wilmoth
Click to expand...


That's right.  Both sides say it's up to God.

What's that?

God says he's leaving it up to Netanyahu.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.
> 
> You may have a point if there was no war.
> Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
> They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
Click to expand...


I'm saying that by attacking , Arabs said might makes right. 
They have tried to push the Jews out by means of force , and what ever they have lost during that try is their responsibility.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has Israel.  Within a week of the end of the Six Day War Israel offered to return the land it had captured in return for peace.  The Arabs said, no, thus abandoning their claims to the land.  Nonetheless, when Egypt decided to opt for peace with Israel, Israel did not hesitate to return the Sinai, by far the most valuable piece of real estate it had acquired in the war, by sending in the IDF to forcefully remove Israelis who had established communities there.
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza were unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate for Palestine, and since the Six Day War the Arabs living in these territories have acquired more political and civil rights than they could ever have hoped to under the Egyptian and Jordanian occupations and have been offered a state of their own, something that could never have happened under the Egyptian or Jordanian occupations, in return for peace with Israel, but they have responded with nothing but atrocities against Jews in Israel and around the world, conspiring to raise generation after generation of children to admire and emulate terrorists who commit the most heinous crimes against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good argument that proves that Israel is prepared to give land in return for peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not theirs to give,Wilmoth
Click to expand...

Who's was it than ?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.
> 
> You may have a point if there was no war.
> Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
> They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that by attacking , Arabs said might makes right.
> They have tried to push the Jews out by means of force , and what ever they have lost during that try is their responsibility.
Click to expand...

I'm saying the Arab response was defensive in nature, possibly inspired by the late "47 Haganah offesives that seized control over all the territory allocated by the UN to the Jewish State and generating large numbers of Arab refugees.

Atrocities on both sides convinced Harry Truman to propose a UN trusteeship rather than partition:

"unfortunately, it has become clear that the partition plan cannot be carried out at this time by peaceful means...unless emergency action is taken, there will be no public authority in Palestine...capable of preserving law and order.

"Violence and bloodshed will descend upon the Holy Land."

Arab


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the sandbox (Mandate Palestine) did the Jews own in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.
> 
> You may have a point if there was no war.
> Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
> They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
Click to expand...


The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel won no land in the 1948 war*.



P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. When did Israel win any land. When did it define its borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel won no land in the 1948 war*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1948 ArabIsraeli War* (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war  after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of  several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed  between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the _Green Line_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The areas of Palestine not occupied by Israel* (the Gaza Strip and West Bank) were occupied by Egypt and Jordan respectively until 1967. See the related articles Occupation of the Gaza Strip by Egypt and Occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem by Jordan.
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> The armistice demarcation line was drawn for the most part along the 1922 international border between Egypt and Palestine,...
> 
> The armistice line ("Green Line", see also Blue Line (Lebanon)) was drawn along the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine...
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the* Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement concluded between Israel and the Jordan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes they did. And more in 1967.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel won no land in the 1948 war*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did. And more in 1967.
Click to expand...


Everybody says that but can provide no documentation to confirm that assertion.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel won no land in the 1948 war*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did. And more in 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody says that but can provide no documentation to confirm that assertion.
Click to expand...


You need documentation? Haven't you seen the Israeli soldiers with guns walking around on the formerly Arab land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did. And more in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody says that but can provide no documentation to confirm that assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need documentation? Haven't you seen the Israeli soldiers with guns walking around on the formerly Arab land?
Click to expand...


Yes, that is called a military occupation. That doesn't prove any ownership of that land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody says that but can provide no documentation to confirm that assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need documentation? Haven't you seen the Israeli soldiers with guns walking around on the formerly Arab land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is called a military occupation. That doesn't prove any ownership of that land.
Click to expand...


Waaaaa.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need documentation? Haven't you seen the Israeli soldiers with guns walking around on the formerly Arab land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is called a military occupation. That doesn't prove any ownership of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waaaaa.
Click to expand...


Israel's biggest lie is that it won land.

You have heard that lie your whole life so I can understand that you believe it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is called a military occupation. That doesn't prove any ownership of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's biggest lie is that it won land.
> 
> You have heard that lie your whole life so I can understand that you believe it.
Click to expand...


It's awful. Israelis in East Jerusalem. Israelis in the West Bank.
Just awful. Thinking they can live there. 
Poor Arabs. Keep losing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's biggest lie is that it won land.
> 
> You have heard that lie your whole life so I can understand that you believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's awful. Israelis in East Jerusalem. Israelis in the West Bank.
> Just awful. Thinking they can live there.
> Poor Arabs. Keep losing.
Click to expand...


And they used to be in Gaza.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybRMfwkS-kk&feature=related]Gaza: The fight for Israel - YouTube[/ame]

BTW, there are 6 parts to this. evacuation.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... But you know what? that doesn't even really matters even if they owned 1% of the land , were attacked and in the end of the war they controlled 80% of the territory it makes this territory theirs.
> 
> You may have a point if there was no war.
> Because this war actually stated the Arab point of view on the matter, and it was "we are not ready for a compromise and we will try to drive you out by force."
> They tried and they failed, they can't just go around saying "well this land was ours" maybe some of it where theirs , but they lost it in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
Click to expand...

Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
Ottoman lost in 1918.
Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*

How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?

Arab


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
Click to expand...


Israel has no land to put a border around.


----------



## georgephillip

"Greater" Israel extends from the Nile to the Euphrates, for some.

Sure hope CENTCOM got that memo.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
Click to expand...


Israel protects its borders.


----------



## georgephillip

Without ever actually defining said borders?
How does it do that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel protects its borders.
Click to expand...


Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Without ever actually defining said borders?
> How does it do that?



With guns and soldiers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel protects its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
Click to expand...


If Israel says they're borders, that works for me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it matters because the Jews were attacked after they inflicted a Jewish state on a majority of their non-Jewish neighbors. If I understand your argument, you're saying might makes right. It also seems obvious the role western imperialism played in the creation of the Jewish state; starting with the Balfour Declaration in 1917.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
Click to expand...


Looks like they're defining something here.


----------



## georgephillip

In which case you should be able to point to something specific in the historical record where Israel formally declares its borders. Schoolchildren draw lines on maps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel protects its borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel says they're borders, that works for me.
Click to expand...


Neither Israel nor Palestine recognize the armistice lines (also known as the '67 borders) as borders.

In fact Israel flatly rejects those borders.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel protects its borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel says they're borders, that works for me.
Click to expand...

How's the Litani River working out for you and Bibi?

THE LITANI RIVER OF LEBANON


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without ever actually defining said borders?
> How does it do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
Click to expand...

Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
Congratulations.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel says they're borders, that works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Litani River working out for you and Bibi?
> 
> THE LITANI RIVER OF LEBANON
Click to expand...


There is no Israeli presence in Lebanon since 2000.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel protects its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post a map of Israel without the armistice lines. They are specifically not borders.
Click to expand...


They are temporary borders until peace could be reached. (That is the definition of armistice.) hence until peace is reached with Syria and Lebanon thoese are the borders.


> armistice [&#712;&#593;&#720;m&#618;st&#618;s]_n_ (Military) an agreement between opposing armies to suspend hostilities in order to discuss peace terms; truce


armistice - definition of armistice by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without ever actually defining said borders?
> How does it do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
Click to expand...


They are also useful to prevent from people killing you.
Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.

As I told you before, if the Arab countries wouldn't start a war after Israel has declared independence, then you would have a case. 
If the Arab countries choose to attack , and lose.
It is unreasonable to complain about the outcome of a war you have started.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire lost. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like they're defining something here.
Click to expand...


Interesting thing about this map. It says Israel but the borders are Palestinian. But what can you expect from Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also useful to prevent from people killing you.
> Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.
> 
> As I told you before, if the Arab countries wouldn't start a war after Israel has declared independence, then you would have a case.
> If the Arab countries choose to attack , and lose.
> It is unreasonable to complain about the outcome of a war you have started.
Click to expand...




> Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.



Why do you keep saying "won" when it is not true?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also useful to prevent from people killing you.
> Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.
> 
> As I told you before, if the Arab countries wouldn't start a war after Israel has declared independence, then you would have a case.
> If the Arab countries choose to attack , and lose.
> It is unreasonable to complain about the outcome of a war you have started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying "won" when it is not true?
Click to expand...


It's very simple, the objective of the war for the Arab armies was to drive out the Jews , the objective of the Jews was to survive. 
Arab armies have not successfully achieved their objective , while the Jews did , *that's called wining.*


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel says they're borders, that works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Litani River working out for you and Bibi?
> 
> THE LITANI RIVER OF LEBANON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Israeli presence in Lebanon since 2000.
Click to expand...

That must come as a huge surprise to the 1200 Lebanese citizens who were killed and the one million Lebanese citizens forced to flee during Israel's 2006 ground invasion of Lebanon.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Litani River working out for you and Bibi?
> 
> THE LITANI RIVER OF LEBANON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Israeli presence in Lebanon since 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must come as a huge surprise to the 1200 Lebanese citizens who were killed and the one million Lebanese citizens forced to flee during Israel's 2006 ground invasion of Lebanon.
Click to expand...


Israel went inside Lebanon for fun right ? 
Israel was attacked by Hizbalah missiles , and it didn't stop by itself. 
What do you think is the proper response to being attacked by missiles ? 
Should Israel just waited until they ran out of ammunition ? 

The people who have died or fled, is Hizbalah fault.
Had there been no missile attacks non of it would have happen.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also useful to prevent from people killing you.
> Which was precisely what the Arab armies would have down if the Jewish hadn't won.
> 
> As I told you before, if the Arab countries wouldn't start a war after Israel has declared independence, then you would have a case.
> If the Arab countries choose to attack , and lose.
> It is unreasonable to complain about the outcome of a war you have started.
Click to expand...

Is it not also unreasonable for a state to declare itself independent without specifying its borders?

"On 14 May 1948, the day the Mandate officially ended and the day before the bulk of the remaining British troops departed, Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, though without specifying borders..."

The Arab armies that intervened the next day took defensive positions around the Arab State proposed by the UNSCOP Partition Plan. Israel not only preserved all the territory of the Jewish State but also extended its "borders" beyond what the UN called for.

"By December 1948, Israel controlled most of the portion of Mandate Palestine west of the Jordan River."

Without the presence of Arab troops as a buffer, Israel would likely have controlled all of Mandate Palestine west of the Jordan River  long before 1967.

Arab


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Israeli presence in Lebanon since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> That must come as a huge surprise to the 1200 Lebanese citizens who were killed and the one million Lebanese citizens forced to flee during Israel's 2006 ground invasion of Lebanon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel went inside Lebanon for fun right ?
> Israel was attacked by Hizbalah missiles , and it didn't stop by itself.
> What do you think is the proper response to being attacked by missiles ?
> Should Israel just waited until they ran out of ammunition ?
> 
> The people who have died or fled, is Hizbalah fault.
> Had there been no missile attacks non of it would have happen.
Click to expand...

Had one-third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine not inflicted a Jewish state on the world in 1948, Hezbollah would've never happened.


----------



## jillian

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must come as a huge surprise to the 1200 Lebanese citizens who were killed and the one million Lebanese citizens forced to flee during Israel's 2006 ground invasion of Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel went inside Lebanon for fun right ?
> Israel was attacked by Hizbalah missiles , and it didn't stop by itself.
> What do you think is the proper response to being attacked by missiles ?
> Should Israel just waited until they ran out of ammunition ?
> 
> The people who have died or fled, is Hizbalah fault.
> Had there been no missile attacks non of it would have happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had one-third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine not inflicted a Jewish state on the world in 1948, Hezbollah would've never happened.
Click to expand...


what was the capital of a "palestinian" state?
what type of government did it have?
what were its primary goods manufactured?
who were it's trading partners?

i'll wait.


----------



## Jos

what is the capital of a "israeli" state? Tel aviv


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> what is the capital of a "israeli" state? Tel aviv



Jerusalem , the same as it were the Capital of the kingdom of Israel thousands of years ago.


----------



## Jos

How many Embassies are there in Jerusalem?


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> How many Embassies are there in Jerusalem?


What does it have to do with anything ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> In which case you should be able to point to something specific in the historical record where Israel formally declares its borders. Schoolchildren draw lines on maps



So does the Israeli government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without ever actually defining said borders?
> How does it do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
Click to expand...


Hitler started wars and lost land. 
How's that working out for the Arabs?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the pathetic whining, already.
> Ottoman lost in 1918.
> Thirty years later, "Israel declared its independence and sovereignty, *though without specifying borders."*
> 
> How does a sovereign state declare its independence without defining its borders?
> 
> Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they're defining something here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about this map. It says Israel but the borders are Palestinian. But what can you expect from Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Click to expand...


You whiners are asking why the borders aren't defined, I showed you their definition.
Does that make you want to cry some more?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With guns and soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Which are also useful for stealing other peoples' land and water.
> Hitler probably thought the same way about Poland.
> Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler started wars and lost land.
> How's that working out for the Arabs?
Click to expand...

*Hitler had allies on both sides of the Middle East conflict:*

"Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. 

"By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in *the War on the Side of Germany*.'&#8221;

Sieg Heil, Yitzhak?

51 Documents » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhg9Ob-d0FY]"Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is geographically correct. Lebanon does border Palestine
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine", not Israel, borders Lebanon in Palestinian Authority TV quiz for university students - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is geographically correct. Lebanon does border Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such entity.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is geographically correct. Lebanon does border Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As there is no such state or country named Palestine,
> So i don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As there is no such state or country named Palestine,
> So i don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Israeli propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.





P F Tinmore said:


> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


Signed by Israel, not an entity named Palestine. I rest my case.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed by Israel, not an entity named Palestine. I rest my case.
Click to expand...


There was no armistice between Israel and Palestine. That war is still on. They have been attempting a peace deal for the last twenty years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such entity. Sorry if the Arabs can't see reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN armistice agreement signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Signed by Israel, not an entity named Palestine. I rest my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no armistice between Israel and Palestine. That war is still on. They have been attempting a peace deal for the last twenty years.
Click to expand...


Of course there was no armistice deal, Palestine doesn't exist.
You admitted the agreement was signed by Israel and Lebanon.
Thanks!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signed by Israel, not an entity named Palestine. I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no armistice between Israel and Palestine. That war is still on. They have been attempting a peace deal for the last twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there was no armistice deal, Palestine doesn't exist.
> You admitted the agreement was signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.

Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no armistice between Israel and Palestine. That war is still on. They have been attempting a peace deal for the last twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there was no armistice deal, Palestine doesn't exist.
> You admitted the agreement was signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
Click to expand...

"The fact that the Israel-Palestine conflict grinds on without resolution might appear to be rather strange. 

"For many of the world's conflicts, it is difficult even to conjure up a feasible settlement. In this case, it is not only possible, *but there is near universal agreement on its basic contours*: a two-state settlement along the internationally recognized (pre-June 1967) borders -- with 'minor and mutual modifications,' to adopt official U.S. terminology before Washington departed from the international community in the mid-1970s.

"*The basic principles have been accepted by virtually the entire world*, including the Arab states (who go on to call for full normalization of relations), the Organization of Islamic States (including Iran), and relevant non-state actors (including Hamas). 

"A settlement along these lines was *first proposed at the U.N. Security Council in January 1976* by the major Arab states. *Israel refused to attend the session. The U.S. vetoed the resolution,* and did so again in 1980..." 

A Middle East Peace That Could Happen (But Won't): In Washington-Speak, "Palestinian State" Means "Fried Chicken"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no armistice between Israel and Palestine. That war is still on. They have been attempting a peace deal for the last twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there was no armistice deal, Palestine doesn't exist.
> You admitted the agreement was signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
Click to expand...


Four agreements with Israel. None with the imaginary Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there was no armistice deal, Palestine doesn't exist.
> You admitted the agreement was signed by Israel and Lebanon.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four agreements with Israel. None with the imaginary Palestine.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA]51 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 44-year-old citizen was wounded east of Gaza city at noon Tuesday in Israeli occupation forces&#8217; shooting, medical sources said.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for the emergency and ambulance department in Gaza, said that the citizen was hit with a bullet in his left leg and carried to Shifa hospital.

He said that the citizen&#8217;s condition was moderate, adding that IOF troops stationed to the east of Gaza fired at him.

Hundreds of citizens have been injured in similar incidents.

Palestinian citizen wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 44-year-old citizen was wounded east of Gaza city at noon Tuesday in Israeli occupation forces shooting, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for the emergency and ambulance department in Gaza, said that the citizen was hit with a bullet in his left leg and carried to Shifa hospital.
> 
> He said that the citizens condition was moderate, adding that IOF troops stationed to the east of Gaza fired at him.
> 
> Hundreds of citizens have been injured in similar incidents.
> 
> Palestinian citizen wounded in IOF shooting



You do realize that your source is the king of biased sources ?
No mention as to why he was shot ? (I don't even know if he was shot by the IDF.) 
Nor a mention of what was he doing prior to the shooting ...


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you talk about peace talks, when the leadership of the Palestinians declare that their goal is to destroy Israel? They don't hide it.
> So of course for any serious peace talks they need to agree that Israel has a right to exist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

Wolverine1984 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Embassies are there in Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> What does it have to do with anything ?
Click to expand...

Nations locate their Embassies in the internationally recognized capital of each country, in this case Tel Aviv


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 44-year-old citizen was wounded east of Gaza city at noon Tuesday in Israeli occupation forces shooting, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for the emergency and ambulance department in Gaza, said that the citizen was hit with a bullet in his left leg and carried to Shifa hospital.
> 
> He said that the citizens condition was moderate, adding that IOF troops stationed to the east of Gaza fired at him.
> 
> Hundreds of citizens have been injured in similar incidents.
> 
> Palestinian citizen wounded in IOF shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that your source is the king of biased sources ?
> No mention as to why he was shot ? (I don't even know if he was shot by the IDF.)
> Nor a mention of what was he doing prior to the shooting ...
Click to expand...


Oh really? What sources would you consider unbiased?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Embassies are there in Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> What does it have to do with anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nations locate their Embassies in the internationally recognized capital of each country, in this case Tel Aviv
Click to expand...


How many Embassies in Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you talk about peace talks, when the leadership of the Palestinians declare that their goal is to destroy Israel? They don't hide it.
> So of course for any serious peace talks they need to agree that Israel has a right to exist.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are the only people who must recognize the right of a foreign power to occupy their country. What other people would extend that recognition? Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there were four agreements: Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. None of them lost the war or lost any land. The "Palestine question" was reserved for later.
> 
> Well it is later and they are still trying to hash out a deal. All the fake peace talks require Palestine to surrender, disarm, and cede land to Israel. This has never happened and most Palestinians are not buying that now. That is why the talks fail year after year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you talk about peace talks, when the leadership of the Palestinians declare that their goal is to destroy Israel? They don't hide it.
> So of course for any serious peace talks they need to agree that Israel has a right to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only people who must recognize the right of a foreign power to occupy their country. What other people would extend that recognition? Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" never had their own country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you talk about peace talks, when the leadership of the Palestinians declare that their goal is to destroy Israel? They don't hide it.
> So of course for any serious peace talks they need to agree that Israel has a right to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only people who must recognize the right of a foreign power to occupy their country. What other people would extend that recognition? Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" never had their own country.
Click to expand...


Israeli hogwash. When did Israel have any land or borders?


----------



## georgephillip

In 1948, two-thirds of Palestinians had their country hijacked by Zionists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Nakba


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only people who must recognize the right of a foreign power to occupy their country. What other people would extend that recognition? Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" never had their own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli hogwash. When did Israel have any land or borders?
Click to expand...


When did the country of "Palestine"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> In 1948, two-thirds of Palestinians had their country hijacked by Zionists.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Palestinians? Do you mean Arabs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" never had their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli hogwash. When did Israel have any land or borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did the country of "Palestine"?
Click to expand...


The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.



> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, two-thirds of Palestinians had their country hijacked by Zionists.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians? Do you mean Arabs?
Click to expand...

"It is not possible to ascertain the actual number of Jews present at the birth of the state, but the number given is generally 650,000...

"The Anglo-American report of 1945 listed about 1,222,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in Palestine and 15,000 'others.'".

MidEast Web - Population of Palestine

Arabs, Jews and "others" all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli hogwash. When did Israel have any land or borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did the country of "Palestine"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Borders of a country that never existed. Cool!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, two-thirds of Palestinians had their country hijacked by Zionists.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians? Do you mean Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It is not possible to ascertain the actual number of Jews present at the birth of the state, but the number given is generally 650,000...
> 
> "The Anglo-American report of 1945 listed about 1,222,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in Palestine and 15,000 'others.'".
> 
> MidEast Web - Population of Palestine
> 
> Arabs, Jews and "others" all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948.
Click to expand...


*at the birth of the state*

The state of Israel. Palestine never was born.

*all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948*

Too bad the Arabs invaded and lost, the "Palestinians" could have had their own failed state much earlier.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the country of "Palestine"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borders of a country that never existed. Cool!
Click to expand...


Israeli propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians? Do you mean Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not possible to ascertain the actual number of Jews present at the birth of the state, but the number given is generally 650,000...
> 
> "The Anglo-American report of 1945 listed about 1,222,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in Palestine and 15,000 'others.'".
> 
> MidEast Web - Population of Palestine
> 
> Arabs, Jews and "others" all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *at the birth of the state*
> 
> The state of Israel. Palestine never was born.
> 
> *all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948*
> 
> Too bad the Arabs invaded and lost, the "Palestinians" could have had their own failed state much earlier.
Click to expand...


The armistice of the 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody "lost" that war. Neither Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, nor Palestine lost any land in that war.

Why do you keep saying that the "Arabs" lost when they didn't?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not possible to ascertain the actual number of Jews present at the birth of the state, but the number given is generally 650,000...
> 
> "The Anglo-American report of 1945 listed about 1,222,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in Palestine and 15,000 'others.'".
> 
> MidEast Web - Population of Palestine
> 
> Arabs, Jews and "others" all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *at the birth of the state*
> 
> The state of Israel. Palestine never was born.
> 
> *all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948*
> 
> Too bad the Arabs invaded and lost, the "Palestinians" could have had their own failed state much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The armistice of the 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody "lost" that war. Neither Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, nor Palestine lost any land in that war.
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the "Arabs" lost when they didn't?
Click to expand...


This is extremely simple , as the objective of the war for Syria,Lebanon,Egypt,Jordan , and the Arab population of the land , was to kick the Jews out. Israels objective was to survive.
At the end of the war , Israel successfully reached it objective , while the Arabs didn't. Thus the Arabs lost.

And this thing you always talk about :


> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.


In 1922 they didn't define borders of a sovereign state or a country. They *defined *a region. They didn't recognize this region as a country nor the Arabs in that region did have a flag,currency or anything making them citizens of what you call a state.

So your argument about the League of Nations creating a state , is false.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *at the birth of the state*
> 
> The state of Israel. Palestine never was born.
> 
> *all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948*
> 
> Too bad the Arabs invaded and lost, the "Palestinians" could have had their own failed state much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice of the 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody "lost" that war. Neither Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, nor Palestine lost any land in that war.
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the "Arabs" lost when they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is extremely simple , as the objective of the war for Syria,Lebanon,Egypt,Jordan , and the Arab population of the land , was to kick the Jews out. Israels objective was to survive.
> At the end of the war , Israel successfully reached it objective , while the Arabs didn't. Thus the Arabs lost.
Click to expand...


None of those countries, including Palestine, lost any land. What did they lose?

What did Israel win?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice of the 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody "lost" that war. Neither Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, nor Palestine lost any land in that war.
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the "Arabs" lost when they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is extremely simple , as the objective of the war for Syria,Lebanon,Egypt,Jordan , and the Arab population of the land , was to kick the Jews out. Israels objective was to survive.
> At the end of the war , Israel successfully reached it objective , while the Arabs didn't. Thus the Arabs lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those countries, including Palestine, lost any land. What did they lose?
> 
> What did Israel win?
Click to expand...

Palestine is not a country.
And this thing you always talk about :


> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in  1922.


In 1922 they didn't define borders of a sovereign state or  a country. They *defined *a region. They didn't recognize  this region as a country nor the Arabs in that region did have a  flag,currency or anything making them citizens of what you call a state.

So your argument about the League of Nations creating a state , is false.



> What did Israel win?



It's independence.
As I stated before , Arab armies ,and the local Arabs was trying to prevent Israel from being born, and that was the objective of their attack.
Israel objective was to defend itself ,and survive.
Thus Israel won its Independence when when the war ended.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is extremely simple , as the objective of the war for Syria,Lebanon,Egypt,Jordan , and the Arab population of the land , was to kick the Jews out. Israels objective was to survive.
> At the end of the war , Israel successfully reached it objective , while the Arabs didn't. Thus the Arabs lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those countries, including Palestine, lost any land. What did they lose?
> 
> What did Israel win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is not a country.
> And this thing you always talk about :
> 
> 
> 
> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in  1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1922 they didn't define borders of a sovereign state or  a country. They *defined *a region. They didn't recognize  this region as a country nor the Arabs in that region did have a  flag,currency or anything making them citizens of what you call a state.
> 
> So your argument about the League of Nations creating a state , is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Israel win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's independence.
> As I stated before , Arab armies ,and the local Arabs was trying to prevent Israel from being born, and that was the objective of their attack.
> Israel objective was to defend itself ,and survive.
> Thus Israel won its Independence when when the war ended.
Click to expand...


The League of Nations called it a state. The Palestinians always called it their country and many were killed defending their country. The native peoples are the only ones who have the right to make that determination. The opinion of foreigners is irrelevant.

Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. It has no right to determine Palestine's statehood.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those countries, including Palestine, lost any land. What did they lose?
> 
> What did Israel win?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a country.
> And this thing you always talk about :
> In 1922 they didn't define borders of a sovereign state or  a country. They *defined *a region. They didn't recognize  this region as a country nor the Arabs in that region did have a  flag,currency or anything making them citizens of what you call a state.
> 
> So your argument about the League of Nations creating a state , is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Israel win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's independence.
> As I stated before , Arab armies ,and the local Arabs was trying to prevent Israel from being born, and that was the objective of their attack.
> Israel objective was to defend itself ,and survive.
> Thus Israel won its Independence when when the war ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The League of Nations called it a state. The Palestinians always called it their country and many were killed defending their country. The native peoples are the only ones who have the right to make that determination. The opinion of foreigners is irrelevant.
> 
> Israel is a foreign entity inside Palestine. It has no right to determine Palestine's statehood.
Click to expand...


What is your source that the league of nations called it a state ? 
If it indeed was a state, what was it's flag , it's currency , it's national anthem ? What is your source that in 1922 Palestinians called it a state ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The proposition that Palestine is a state may seem strange to some. It
was not so strange to a U.S. district judge who had to decide the issue in
a 1953 case.81

 A man named Kletter was born in Palestine in 1911, when
Palestine was under the control of the Ottoman Turks. As a boy, Kletter
accompanied his mother immigrating to the United States, where she
was naturalized in 1928, thereby conferring U.S. nationality not only on
herself but also on Kletter, then age 17. A few years later Kletter went
back to Palestine, where he was naturalized in 1935. But then he returned
to the United States and wanted privileges that would come with
U.S. nationality.82

Kletter claimed that he was still a U.S. national. He argued that Palestine
was not a state, and therefore that his 1935 naturalization there
was invalid. The U.S. district court disagreed. It said that Kletters naturalization
in Palestine was valid, thus he was no longer a U.S. national:
[N]aturalization in any foreign state . . . constitutes expatriation. The
contention of the plaintiff that Palestine, while under the League of Nations
mandate, was not a foreign state within the meaning of the statute
is wholly without merit.83

 In support, the court said that the United
States in 1932 had taken the position that Palestine was a state: This the
Executive branch of the Government did in 1932, the court explained,
with respect to the operation of the most favored nations provision in
treaties of commerce.84

The court found a reference to the 1932 episode in the State Departments
digest of international law, where it is mentioned as
indicating that the United States considered that Palestine was a state.85

http://students.law.umich.edu/mjil/uploads/articles/v32n4-quigley.pdf


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> The proposition that Palestine is a state may seem strange to some. It
> was not so strange to a U.S. district judge who had to decide the issue in
> a 1953 case.81
> 
> A man named Kletter was born in Palestine in 1911, when
> Palestine was under the control of the Ottoman Turks. As a boy, Kletter
> accompanied his mother immigrating to the United States, where she
> was naturalized in 1928, thereby conferring U.S. nationality not only on
> herself but also on Kletter, then age 17. A few years later Kletter went
> back to Palestine, where he was naturalized in 1935. But then he returned
> to the United States and wanted privileges that would come with
> U.S. nationality.82
> 
> Kletter claimed that he was still a U.S. national. He argued that Palestine
> was not a state, and therefore that his 1935 naturalization there
> was invalid. The U.S. district court disagreed. It said that Kletters naturalization
> in Palestine was valid, thus he was no longer a U.S. national:
> [N]aturalization in any foreign state . . . constitutes expatriation. The
> contention of the plaintiff that Palestine, while under the League of Nations
> mandate, was not a foreign state within the meaning of the statute
> is wholly without merit.83
> 
> In support, the court said that the United
> States in 1932 had taken the position that Palestine was a state: This the
> Executive branch of the Government did in 1932, the court explained,
> with respect to the operation of the most favored nations provision in
> treaties of commerce.84
> 
> The court found a reference to the 1932 episode in the State Departments
> digest of international law, where it is mentioned as
> indicating that the United States considered that Palestine was a state.85
> 
> http://students.law.umich.edu/mjil/uploads/articles/v32n4-quigley.pdf



So it would seem that US Judges can decide if something is a state or no...
What rubbish.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proposition that Palestine is a state may seem strange to some. It
> was not so strange to a U.S. district judge who had to decide the issue in
> a 1953 case.81
> 
> A man named Kletter was born in Palestine in 1911, when
> Palestine was under the control of the Ottoman Turks. As a boy, Kletter
> accompanied his mother immigrating to the United States, where she
> was naturalized in 1928, thereby conferring U.S. nationality not only on
> herself but also on Kletter, then age 17. A few years later Kletter went
> back to Palestine, where he was naturalized in 1935. But then he returned
> to the United States and wanted privileges that would come with
> U.S. nationality.82
> 
> Kletter claimed that he was still a U.S. national. He argued that Palestine
> was not a state, and therefore that his 1935 naturalization there
> was invalid. The U.S. district court disagreed. It said that Kletters naturalization
> in Palestine was valid, thus he was no longer a U.S. national:
> [N]aturalization in any foreign state . . . constitutes expatriation. The
> contention of the plaintiff that Palestine, while under the League of Nations
> mandate, was not a foreign state within the meaning of the statute
> is wholly without merit.83
> 
> In support, the court said that the United
> States in 1932 had taken the position that Palestine was a state: This the
> Executive branch of the Government did in 1932, the court explained,
> with respect to the operation of the most favored nations provision in
> treaties of commerce.84
> 
> The court found a reference to the 1932 episode in the State Departments
> digest of international law, where it is mentioned as
> indicating that the United States considered that Palestine was a state.85
> 
> http://students.law.umich.edu/mjil/uploads/articles/v32n4-quigley.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it would seem that US Judges can decide if something is a state or no...
> What rubbish.
Click to expand...


In support, the court said that the United
States in 1932 had taken the position that Palestine was a state: This the
Executive branch of the Government did in 1932, the court explained,
with respect to the operation of the most favored nations provision in
treaties of commerce.84

The court found a reference to the 1932 episode in the State Departments
digest of international law, where it is mentioned as
indicating that the United States considered that Palestine was a state.85


----------



## Jos

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proposition that Palestine is a state may seem strange to some. It
> was not so strange to a U.S. district judge who had to decide the issue in
> a 1953 case.81
> 
> A man named Kletter was born in Palestine in 1911, when
> Palestine was under the control of the Ottoman Turks. As a boy, Kletter
> accompanied his mother immigrating to the United States, where she
> was naturalized in 1928, thereby conferring U.S. nationality not only on
> herself but also on Kletter, then age 17. A few years later Kletter went
> back to Palestine, where he was naturalized in 1935. But then he returned
> to the United States and wanted privileges that would come with
> U.S. nationality.82
> 
> Kletter claimed that he was still a U.S. national. He argued that Palestine
> was not a state, and therefore that his 1935 naturalization there
> was invalid. The U.S. district court disagreed. It said that Kletters naturalization
> in Palestine was valid, thus he was no longer a U.S. national:
> [N]aturalization in any foreign state . . . constitutes expatriation. The
> contention of the plaintiff that Palestine, while under the League of Nations
> mandate, was not a foreign state within the meaning of the statute
> is wholly without merit.83
> 
> In support, the court said that the United
> States in 1932 had taken the position that Palestine was a state: This the
> Executive branch of the Government did in 1932, the court explained,
> with respect to the operation of the most favored nations provision in
> treaties of commerce.84
> 
> The court found a reference to the 1932 episode in the State Departments
> digest of international law, where it is mentioned as
> indicating that the United States considered that Palestine was a state.85
> 
> http://students.law.umich.edu/mjil/uploads/articles/v32n4-quigley.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it would seem that US Judges can decide if something is a state or no...
> What rubbish.
Click to expand...


FACTS = rubbish?


----------



## georgephillip

"The Treaty of
Lausanne, to which the World War I allies were party, more than once
refers to Turkeys Arab territories (Iraq, Syria, and Palestine), all of
which became Class A mandates as 'states' that were 'detached' from
Turkey.40 

"*The Treaty of Lausanne thus reflected an assumption that the
Class A mandate territories, including Palestine, were 'states.'* 

"Under the
League Covenant, the independence of these states was 'provisionally
recognized,' and they were to be made independent in due course.41 The
Class A mandates were states temporarily under the administration of an
outside state."

http://students.law.umich.edu/mjil/uploads/articles/v32n4-quigley.pdf (P.8)


----------



## Wolverine1984

So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?



Jordan is a separate state.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a separate state.
Click to expand...


This is a map of the British mandate of Palestine (1923)






As you clearly see there is a big chunk of land east to the Jordan river, we currently know that this is Jordan , but it seems it is on Palestinian mandate land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a separate state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a map of the British mandate of Palestine (1923)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you clearly see there is a big chunk of land east to the Jordan river, we currently know that this is Jordan , but it seems it is on Palestinian mandate land.
Click to expand...




> http:/upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/*BritishMandatePalestine1920*.png



It says 1920 not 1923. Are you trying to pull a fast one?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a separate state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a map of the British mandate of Palestine (1923)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you clearly see there is a big chunk of land east to the Jordan river, we currently know that this is Jordan , but it seems it is on Palestinian mandate land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http:/upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/*BritishMandatePalestine1920*.png
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says 1920 not 1923. Are you trying to pull a fast one?
Click to expand...


The territory of Palestine according to the borders specified in  the British Mandate for Palestine, which went into effect on September  23, 1923
(Says it right under the map.)

British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jos

Israel currently occupies 100% of the  Palestinian State


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?


And Israel occupies the other 23%.
Have you started packing?


----------



## Jos

Methinks there wont be time to pack


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The borders of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borders of a country that never existed. Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


Right, because I remember back in, ..........(when was it again?), when Palestine controlled its own borders and created its own currency and had foreign embassies in its capital.
What year was that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not possible to ascertain the actual number of Jews present at the birth of the state, but the number given is generally 650,000...
> 
> "The Anglo-American report of 1945 listed about 1,222,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in Palestine and 15,000 'others.'".
> 
> MidEast Web - Population of Palestine
> 
> Arabs, Jews and "others" all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *at the birth of the state*
> 
> The state of Israel. Palestine never was born.
> 
> *all qualified as citizens of Palestine in 1948*
> 
> Too bad the Arabs invaded and lost, the "Palestinians" could have had their own failed state much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The armistice of the 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody "lost" that war. Neither Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, nor Palestine lost any land in that war.
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the "Arabs" lost when they didn't?
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself the Arabs never lost.
And keep whining about the land they lost.
And keep whining about the mean Jews not giving back the land you never lost in the wars you never lost.
It's amusing.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i understand correctly, Jordan now occupies 77% of a Palestinian state ?
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel occupies the other 23%.
> Have you started packing?
Click to expand...

As soon as the Jordanians leave I'll start packing ...


----------



## Jos

Someone may pack for you


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> Someone may pack for you



LOL!
So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will try harder.

You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.

What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.  

 Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,  
 look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for* you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 




this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.

 Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli attacks that killed your people
(attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave because of your conduct.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone may pack for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
> Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
> What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will try harder.
> 
> You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
> all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
> launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.
> 
> What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.
> 
> Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,
> look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for* you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.
> 
> Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli attacks that killed your people
> (attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave because of your conduct.
Click to expand...


So you think killing a lot of civilians and destroying a lot of civilian infrastructure is winning?

That is sad, so sad.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone may pack for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
> Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
> What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will try harder.
> 
> You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
> all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
> launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.
> 
> What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.
> 
> Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,
> look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for* you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.
> 
> Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli attacks that killed your people
> (attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave because of your conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think killing a lot of civilians and destroying a lot of civilian infrastructure is winning?
> 
> That is sad, so sad.
Click to expand...


It's funny how you trying to put words in my mouth ... 
A cheap tactic, showing that you don't have any actual counter claim.

I'm saying that Hamas is a leadership that through it's actions knowingly and willingly brings death and destruction to it's people, and after all is said and done they go on about the victory they achieved for their people when in fact all they did is bring needles suffering.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
> Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
> What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will try harder.
> 
> You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
> all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
> launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.
> 
> What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.
> 
> Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,
> look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for* you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.
> 
> Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli attacks that killed your people
> (attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave because of your conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think killing a lot of civilians and destroying a lot of civilian infrastructure is winning?
> 
> That is sad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you trying to put words in my mouth ...
> A cheap tactic, showing that you don't have any actual counter claim.
> 
> I'm saying that Hamas is a leadership that through it's actions knowingly and willingly brings death and destruction to it's people, and after all is said and done they go on about the victory they achieved for their people when in fact all they did is bring needles suffering.
Click to expand...


Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda ploy. The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it  would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about  civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
> Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
> What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would  try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will try harder.
> 
> You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the  lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
> all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
> launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.
> 
> What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say  :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those  civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.
> 
> Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,
> look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for*  you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame  for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them  something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.
> 
> Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians  were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In  fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you  wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli  attacks that killed your people
> (attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and  support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave  because of your conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think killing a lot of civilians and destroying a lot of civilian infrastructure is winning?
> 
> That is sad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you trying to put words in my mouth ...
> A cheap tactic, showing that you don't have any actual counter claim.
> 
> I'm saying that Hamas is a leadership that through it's actions knowingly and willingly brings death and destruction to it's people, and after all is said and done they go on about the victory they achieved for their people when in fact all they did is bring needles suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda ploy. The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems anything you can't argue against you check off as propaganda...
> 
> I don't need to blame anyone , it's a clear fact that Palestinian civilians who died in that war died as a direct result of Hamas conduct.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda ploy. The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems anything you can't argue against you check off as propaganda...
> 
> I don't need to blame anyone , it's a clear fact that Palestinian civilians who died in that war died as a direct result of Hamas conduct.
Click to expand...


A direct result of Israel's attack. Of the 1400 people killed only a few hundred were militants.


----------



## georgephillip

Doesn't the blame belong with the western imperialists in London and DC who encouraged Zionists to inflict a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish in 1948?

*Uri Avnery:*

"A friend of mine in Warsaw told me about a Polish journalist who visited Israel for the first time. On his return he reported with great excitement: 'You know what Ive discovered? In Israel, too, there are Jews...'"

"This distinction between Israelis and Jews would not have surprised any of us 50 years ago. *Before the foundation of the State of Israel, none of us spoke about a 'Jewish state'*. 

"In our demonstrations we chanted: 'Free Immigration! Hebrew State!' In almost all media quotations from those days, there appear the two words Hebrew state, *almost never 'Jewish state'*."

The Original Sin of the Israeli State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Doesn't the blame belong with the western imperialists in London and DC who encouraged Zionists to inflict a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish in 1948?



It does not, this is a simple cause and effect scenario.
If you see a guy walking down the street (no matter what this guy previously did to you) and you decide to punch him. You come close to him punch him in his stomach he then punches you in the face and breaks your nose.

The cause of your broken nose is your desision to punch the guy.


georgephillip said:


> *Uri Avnery:*
> 
> "A friend of mine in Warsaw told me about a Polish journalist who visited Israel for the first time. On his return he reported with great excitement: 'You know what Ive discovered? In Israel, too, there are Jews...'"
> 
> "This distinction between Israelis and Jews would not have surprised any of us 50 years ago. *Before the foundation of the State of Israel, none of us spoke about a 'Jewish state'*.
> 
> "In our demonstrations we chanted: 'Free Immigration! Hebrew State!' In almost all media quotations from those days, there appear the two words Hebrew state, *almost never 'Jewish state'*."
> 
> The Original Sin of the Israeli State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names



I don't know if you read the article you have posted but it is basically about how 'orthodox Jews are bad(In Israel)' 
In my opinion religion is bad , extreme religion is worst , and orthodox Jews are not an exception to that rule.

You article is talking about the mistake of letting orthodox Jews become what they are today , a bunch of racist good for nothing slobs ... 
Well I agree , and I think that most of the Israeli population agrees also.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda ploy. The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems anything you can't argue against you check off as propaganda...
> 
> I don't need to blame anyone , it's a clear fact that Palestinian civilians who died in that war died as a direct result of Hamas conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A direct result of Israel's attack. Of the 1400 people killed only a few hundred were militants.
Click to expand...


One thing the "Palestinians" are good at is hiding behind civilians.


----------



## Jos

They ARE civilians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> They ARE civilians.



The terrorists are the civilians?


----------



## Jos

are the civilians terrorists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are the civilians?
Click to expand...


Are people defending their country terrorists?

Nelson Mandela was a terrorist too according to the propagandists.


----------



## rhodescholar

Jos said:


> They ARE civilians.



According to the shit of humanity like you, even the ones holding AK47s, burying plastic explosives to blow up cars and suicide bombing people.

Its sad to see such mentally ill doghshit on the web.


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> Are people defending their country terrorists?
> 
> Nelson Mandela was a terrorist too according to the propagandists.



What country is that, fucking mentally ill trolling scumbag idiot asshole jew-hating douchebag?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda ploy. The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems anything you can't argue against you check off as propaganda...
> 
> I don't need to blame anyone , it's a clear fact that Palestinian civilians who died in that war died as a direct result of Hamas conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A direct result of Israel's attack. Of the 1400 people killed only a few hundred were militants.
Click to expand...


I don't know if you didn't read what i have wrote or you just in plain denial so once again for the cheap seats :
 


P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So you much like the Hamas are advocating war knowing full well that it   would mean loss of needless civilian life, but you don't care about   civilian life all you care about is your stupid and arrogant *ego*.
> Yes by all means lets launch rockets on Israel's cities and see what happens.
> What happens when you lunch rockets on any country is this country would   try and stop you, and if it isn't successful it will *try harder.*
> 
> You and the Hamas don't care at all about that, you don't care about the   lives lost because of you, you don't care about the property damage,
> all you care about is to show everyone how *'macho'* you are "Let's show them we can
> launch another rocket", And you do and more innocent lives are lost as a result of your conduct.
> 
> What are a few dead civilians to you and to the Hamas, you always say   :"We love death more than the Zionists love life" and after all those   civilians are dying for the 'cause' - indeed *your* 'cause' not theirs.
> 
> Eventually when the fighting is over , you come on the TV and tell everyone to look around them,
> look at the dead(who *if not for* you would be living still),look at the ruined houses (that *if not for*   you would be standing still),and you tell them that Israel is to blame   for all this, also in the face of that destruction you tell them   something else, you have the *audacity* to tell them that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how victory looks like , and  that you have brought that victory to them.
> 
> Indeed that is a victory for you it doesn't matter how many civilians   were killed or houses ruined you would still consider this a victory. In   fact if no civilians were killed for you this would mean defeat as you   wouldn't be able to go around the world telling stories about Israeli   attacks that killed your people
> (attacks that you yourself have provoked) asking  for donation and   support to the poor Palestinians , many of whom are lying in their grave   because of your conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think killing a lot of civilians and destroying a lot of civilian infrastructure is winning?
> 
> That is sad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how you trying to put words in my mouth ...
> A cheap tactic, showing that you don't have any actual counter claim.
> 
> I'm saying that Hamas is a leadership that through it's actions  *knowingly and willingly* brings death and destruction to it's people, and  after all is said and done they go on about the victory they achieved  for their people when in fact all they did is bring needles  suffering.
Click to expand...



I know it's a hard concept for you to understand but Israeli attacks was caused by Hamas's desire to show Israel who's the man.

Every last one of that 1400 people you are talking about would be alive today if not for the  *intentional* actions of Hamas ,who knew exactly what prolonged attacks on Israel would cause.
 
If they did care even a *tiny little **bit* about the lives of Palestinian citizens instead of how to *inflate* their egos they would have never provoked an Israeli attack.

And your comment about :


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel kills all those people and you blame Hamas. Typical propaganda  ploy. *The Palestinians took a beating but Israel lost that war.*



I'm not here telling you how Israel won the war ... 
but I'm failing to grasp , if Israel lost , what did the Palestinians win ?
And had the Palestinians lost how would that look like ?

This whole war was a needles conflict that could have been easily avoided if Hamas would have cared about Palestinians lives...


The whole war looked like that :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RZ-hYPAMFQ"]Black Knight Holy Grail - YouTube[/ame]

You being the black Knight saying you want to keep fighting and you never loose because you are invincible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

> This whole war was a needles conflict...



Indeed and the root of the conflict is Israel's occupation of Palestine.


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SILJxPTqjAM]Who Broke The Cease Fire - Hamas or Israel 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me7v2gJI6zk&feature=related]killing on air ( watch israeli anchors crying on killing civilian Palestinians on air ) - shocking - YouTube[/ame]

And this was the family of a Palestinian Doctor who worked at an Israeli Hospital


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> are the civilians terrorists?



The "Palestinians" with the guns, bombs, mortars and rockets are terrorists.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are the civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are people defending their country terrorists?
> 
> Nelson Mandela was a terrorist too according to the propagandists.
Click to expand...


The terrorists are indeed terrorists.
They like to hide behind civilians.


----------



## Jos

Is this a terrorist?


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> Is this a terrorist?



No but she is dead because of the Hamas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Is this a terrorist?



That looks like one of the civilians your terrorist buddies likes to use as a shield.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the blame belong with the western imperialists in London and DC who encouraged Zionists to inflict a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not, this is a simple cause and effect scenario.
> If you see a guy walking down the street (no matter what this guy previously did to you) and you decide to punch him. You come close to him punch him in his stomach he then punches you in the face and breaks your nose.
> 
> The cause of your broken nose is your desision to punch the guy.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uri Avnery:*
> 
> "A friend of mine in Warsaw told me about a Polish journalist who visited Israel for the first time. On his return he reported with great excitement: 'You know what Ive discovered? In Israel, too, there are Jews...'"
> 
> "This distinction between Israelis and Jews would not have surprised any of us 50 years ago. *Before the foundation of the State of Israel, none of us spoke about a 'Jewish state'*.
> 
> "In our demonstrations we chanted: 'Free Immigration! Hebrew State!' In almost all media quotations from those days, there appear the two words Hebrew state, *almost never 'Jewish state'*."
> 
> The Original Sin of the Israeli State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you read the article you have posted but it is basically about how 'orthodox Jews are bad(In Israel)'
> In my opinion religion is bad , extreme religion is worst , and orthodox Jews are not an exception to that rule.
> 
> You article is talking about the mistake of letting orthodox Jews become what they are today , a bunch of racist good for nothing slobs ...
> Well I agree , and I think that most of the Israeli population agrees also.
Click to expand...

We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the blame belong with the western imperialists in London and DC who encouraged Zionists to inflict a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not, this is a simple cause and effect scenario.
> If you see a guy walking down the street (no matter what this guy previously did to you) and you decide to punch him. You come close to him punch him in his stomach he then punches you in the face and breaks your nose.
> 
> The cause of your broken nose is your desision to punch the guy.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uri Avnery:*
> 
> "A friend of mine in Warsaw told me about a Polish journalist who visited Israel for the first time. On his return he reported with great excitement: 'You know what Ive discovered? In Israel, too, there are Jews...'"
> 
> "This distinction between Israelis and Jews would not have surprised any of us 50 years ago. *Before the foundation of the State of Israel, none of us spoke about a 'Jewish state'*.
> 
> "In our demonstrations we chanted: 'Free Immigration! Hebrew State!' In almost all media quotations from those days, there appear the two words Hebrew state, *almost never 'Jewish state'*."
> 
> The Original Sin of the Israeli State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you read the article you have posted but it is basically about how 'orthodox Jews are bad(In Israel)'
> In my opinion religion is bad , extreme religion is worst , and orthodox Jews are not an exception to that rule.
> 
> You article is talking about the mistake of letting orthodox Jews become what they are today , a bunch of racist good for nothing slobs ...
> Well I agree , and I think that most of the Israeli population agrees also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
Click to expand...


You are talking about the Law of return.
First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.

Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel. 
(Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are the civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people defending their country terrorists?
> 
> Nelson Mandela was a terrorist too according to the propagandists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists are indeed terrorists.
> They like to hide behind civilians.
Click to expand...


You haven't bought into that phony terrorist crap, have you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people defending their country terrorists?
> 
> Nelson Mandela was a terrorist too according to the propagandists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are indeed terrorists.
> They like to hide behind civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't bought into that phony terrorist crap, have you?
Click to expand...


There are no terrorists firing antitank rockets at Israeli school buses?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists are indeed terrorists.
> They like to hide behind civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't bought into that phony terrorist crap, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no terrorists firing antitank rockets at Israeli school buses?
Click to expand...


They have antitank rockets?

Funny they do not shoot them at tanks.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not, this is a simple cause and effect scenario.
> If you see a guy walking down the street (no matter what this guy previously did to you) and you decide to punch him. You come close to him punch him in his stomach he then punches you in the face and breaks your nose.
> 
> The cause of your broken nose is your desision to punch the guy.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you read the article you have posted but it is basically about how 'orthodox Jews are bad(In Israel)'
> In my opinion religion is bad , extreme religion is worst , and orthodox Jews are not an exception to that rule.
> 
> You article is talking about the mistake of letting orthodox Jews become what they are today , a bunch of racist good for nothing slobs ...
> Well I agree , and I think that most of the Israeli population agrees also.
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
Click to expand...

"In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things. 

"Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.* 

"In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."

Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?

*Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*

http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL-%20A%20THEOCRATIC%20RACIST%20STATE.htm


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL-%20A%20THEOCRATIC%20RACIST%20STATE.htm
Click to expand...


Nonsense, all Israeli citizens have the same rights under the law.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not, this is a simple cause and effect scenario.
> If you see a guy walking down the street (no matter what this guy previously did to you) and you decide to punch him. You come close to him punch him in his stomach he then punches you in the face and breaks your nose.
> 
> The cause of your broken nose is your desision to punch the guy.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you read the article you have posted but it is basically about how 'orthodox Jews are bad(In Israel)'
> In my opinion religion is bad , extreme religion is worst , and orthodox Jews are not an exception to that rule.
> 
> You article is talking about the mistake of letting orthodox Jews become what they are today , a bunch of racist good for nothing slobs ...
> Well I agree , and I think that most of the Israeli population agrees also.
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
Click to expand...


Since the Law or Return applies only to people who are not citizens of Israel, it is fair to say it discriminates among foreigners but it is in no sense undemocratic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't bought into that phony terrorist crap, have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no terrorists firing antitank rockets at Israeli school buses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have antitank rockets?
> 
> Funny they do not shoot them at tanks.
Click to expand...


Why would they shoot at the military when they can shoot at school children instead?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no terrorists firing antitank rockets at Israeli school buses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have antitank rockets?
> 
> Funny they do not shoot them at tanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they shoot at the military when they can shoot at school children instead?
Click to expand...


For one it would be against their best interest and would be detrimental to their current strategy.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL- A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE.htm
Click to expand...


I'm sorry,but this is just a blunt lie, and even thought your source 'Wake-up-america' screams objectivity, it must be misinformed ... (And for some reason doesn't load.)

I don't know what your source was trying to say ... What i do know is this:
There is absolutely no differentiation between citizens of Israel under the law.

So to your question, the Jews immigrating from other countries will have the same rights as native born Arabs or Christians or Buddhist or Jews or any other human being who has Israeli citizenship.



> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "*Arab Israelis are  citizens of Israel with equal rights*" and states that "The only legal  distinction between Arab and Jewish citizens is not one of rights, but  rather of civic duty. Since Israel's establishment, Arab citizens have  been exempted from compulsory service in the Israel Defense Forces  (IDF)."[151] Druze and Circassians  are drafted into the Israeli army, while other Arabs may serve  voluntarily; however, only a very small number of Arabs choose to  volunteer for the Israeli army[152]).


Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll even tell you one better, Arabs rights in Israel is much better that of any Arab living in the neighboring countries.



> According to Ishmael Khaldi,  an Arab citizen of Israel and the nation's first high ranking Muslim in  the Israeli foreign service, while Israeli society is far from perfect,  minorities in Israel fare far better than any other country in the  Middle East. He wrote:I am a proud Israeli  along with many other non-Jewish Israelis such as Druze, Bahai, Bedouin, Christians and Muslims, who live in one of the most culturally diversified societies and the only true democracy  in the Middle East. Like America, Israeli society is far from perfect,  but let us deal honestly. By any yardstick you choose  educational  opportunity, economic development, women and gay's rights, freedom of speech and assembly, legislative representation  Israel's minorities fare far better than any other country in the Middle East.[196]​


 (from the same source)


----------



## P F Tinmore

> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "Arab Israelis are citizens of Israel with equal rights"



Indeed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJVWmBcDjU]Israel leaves 200 children in the desert with No food No water and No shelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "Arab Israelis are citizens of Israel with equal rights"
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJVWmBcDjU"]Israel leaves 200 children in the desert with No food No water and No shelter - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight, you claiming Israel mistreating Arabs while they are actually breaking the law ?  
What kind of argument is that ? Same thing would have happened if he were Jewish , or Martian for that matter ... You got to have a permit for such things, if you don't have one , well that's a problem for you and you should have thought about it before ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have antitank rockets?
> 
> Funny they do not shoot them at tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they shoot at the military when they can shoot at school children instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one it would be against their best interest and would be detrimental to their current strategy.
Click to expand...


Their current strategy is to kill as many innocent civilians as they can.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "Arab Israelis are citizens of Israel with equal rights"
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJVWmBcDjU"]Israel leaves 200 children in the desert with No food No water and No shelter - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you claiming Israel mistreating Arabs while they are actually breaking the law ?
> What kind of argument is that ? Same thing would have happened if he were Jewish , or Martian for that matter ... You got to have a permit for such things, if you don't have one , well that's a problem for you and you should have thought about it before ...
Click to expand...


Thought of it before what. They were there before Israel.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL- A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,but this is just a blunt lie, and even thought your source 'Wake-up-america' screams objectivity, it must be misinformed ... (And for some reason doesn't load.)
> 
> I don't know what your source was trying to say ... What i do know is this:
> There is absolutely no differentiation between citizens of Israel under the law.
> 
> So to your question, the Jews immigrating from other countries will have the same rights as native born Arabs or Christians or Buddhist or Jews or any other human being who has Israeli citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "*Arab Israelis are  citizens of Israel with equal rights*" and states that "The only legal  distinction between Arab and Jewish citizens is not one of rights, but  rather of civic duty. Since Israel's establishment, Arab citizens have  been exempted from compulsory service in the Israel Defense Forces  (IDF)."[151] Druze and Circassians  are drafted into the Israeli army, while other Arabs may serve  voluntarily; however, only a very small number of Arabs choose to  volunteer for the Israeli army[152]).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'll even tell you one better, Arabs rights in Israel is much better that of any Arab living in the neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ishmael Khaldi,  an Arab citizen of Israel and the nation's first high ranking Muslim in  the Israeli foreign service, while Israeli society is far from perfect,  minorities in Israel fare far better than any other country in the  Middle East. He wrote:I am a proud Israeli  along with many other non-Jewish Israelis such as Druze, Bahai, Bedouin, Christians and Muslims, who live in one of the most culturally diversified societies and the only true democracy  in the Middle East. Like America, Israeli society is far from perfect,  but let us deal honestly. By any yardstick you choose  educational  opportunity, economic development, women and gay's rights, freedom of speech and assembly, legislative representation  Israel's minorities fare far better than any other country in the Middle East.[196]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (from the same source)
Click to expand...

There's little doubt Arab citizens of Israel enjoy democratic rights unimaginable in Bahrain and other US supported Arab dictatorships; however, that bar is pretty low. Defining the Israeli state as a Jewish state does seem to inject a _de jure_ element of apartheid into the equation:

"Many Arab citizens feel that the state, as well as society at large, not only actively limits them to second-class citizenship, but treats them as enemies, impacting their perception of the de jure versus de facto quality of their citizenship.[153] 

"The joint document The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, asserts: 'Defining the Israeli State as a Jewish State and exploiting democracy in the service of its Jewishness excludes us, and creates tension between us and the nature and essence of the State.' 

"The document explains that by definition the 'Jewish State' concept is based on ethnically preferential treatment towards Jews enshrined in immigration (the Law of Return) and land policy (the Jewish National Fund), and calls for the establishment of minority rights protections enforced by an independent anti-discrimination commission."

Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Sorry about that link.
It's not opening for me either.
I'll try to find another source.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're in agreement about the destructive side effects of religion, and I apologize for the license I took with the concept of "original sin." Avnery also writes about the distinction between Israelis and Jews. This raises the current distinction in Israel of citizenship and nationality. Why is it a Jew born anywhere on the planet can move to Israel and instantly attain political rights that are superior to Arabs who have lived continuously in Palestine for generations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the Law or Return applies only to people who are not citizens of Israel, it is fair to say it discriminates among foreigners but it is in no sense undemocratic.
Click to expand...

It also discriminates against hundreds of thousands of citizens of Mandate Palestine who have been denied their right of return since 1948.

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Law or Return applies only to people who are not citizens of Israel, it is fair to say it discriminates among foreigners but it is in no sense undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also discriminates against hundreds of thousands of citizens of Mandate Palestine who have been denied their right of return since 1948.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Isn't it awful that the losing side loses?
Just think of the poor Germans who lost their homes after WWII.
Just terrible.
I guess the Germans and Arabs shouldn't have started those wars.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Law or Return applies only to people who are not citizens of Israel, it is fair to say it discriminates among foreigners but it is in no sense undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also discriminates against hundreds of thousands of citizens of Mandate Palestine who have been denied their right of return since 1948.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Not at all.  Israel had laws on the books right after the War of Independence that allowed those who fled during the war to apply to the government or to the courts to return and claim rights as citizens of Israel and claim any property they may have owned or compensation for it, but they had to apply as individuals, not as a group.  Hardly any did either because they were ignorant of their rights under Israeli law or because they preferred to make a  political statement rather than claim their rights or because they were afraid that if they did apply to the Israeli government or courts, they would be executed as collaborators for recognizing the jurisdiction of these Israeli institutions.    These laws stayed on the books until the mid 1970's, and by not applying as individuals in a timely fashion, they abandoned their rights and property.


----------



## georgephillip

"After the 1948 Arab&#8211;Israeli War (known to Israelis as the 'War of Independence' and to Palestinians as Al-Nakba, or 'The Catastrophe') and the 1948 Palestinian exodus, many Palestinians who either fled or were expelled from their towns and villages, whether they had had altogether ventured beyond what became Israel (largely into the neighbouring Arab countries of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt) or were internally displaced, tried for many year since then to return to the places they had left. 

"The Israeli Government enacted the Prevention of Infiltration Law in order to forbid and impede, what under the law receives the name of 'infiltration', into Israel."

Prevention of Infiltration Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Those who stole the land wrote laws designed to prevent Palestinians from returning to claim property their families had legally possessed for generations.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that "Arab Israelis are citizens of Israel with equal rights"
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJVWmBcDjU"]Israel leaves 200 children in the desert with No food No water and No shelter - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you claiming Israel mistreating Arabs while they are actually breaking the law ?
> What kind of argument is that ? Same thing would have happened if he were Jewish , or Martian for that matter ... You got to have a permit for such things, if you don't have one , well that's a problem for you and you should have thought about it before ...
Click to expand...

Did you hear the Israeli citizen claim to possess a deed for his land that was issued in 1922?

Apparently some of Israel's citizens are more equal than others.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> "After the 1948 ArabIsraeli War (known to Israelis as the 'War of Independence' and to Palestinians as Al-Nakba, or 'The Catastrophe') and the 1948 Palestinian exodus, many Palestinians who either fled or were expelled from their towns and villages, whether they had had altogether ventured beyond what became Israel (largely into the neighbouring Arab countries of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt) or were internally displaced, tried for many year since then to return to the places they had left.
> 
> "The Israeli Government enacted the Prevention of Infiltration Law in order to forbid and impede, what under the law receives the name of 'infiltration', into Israel."
> 
> Prevention of Infiltration Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Those who stole the land wrote laws designed to prevent Palestinians from returning to claim property their families had legally possessed for generations.



All countries try to prevent people from crossing their borders without explicit permission.  Israel is no different, and after the War of Independence, Israel had better reason than most countries to enforce such laws, however, Arabs who applied to the Israeli courts had their petitions considered on an individual basis just as they would have been if they had claimed a right to enter the US or any European country.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Law or Return applies only to people who are not citizens of Israel, it is fair to say it discriminates among foreigners but it is in no sense undemocratic.
> 
> 
> 
> It also discriminates against hundreds of thousands of citizens of Mandate Palestine who have been denied their right of return since 1948.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it awful that the losing side loses?
> Just think of the poor Germans who lost their homes after WWII.
> Just terrible.
> I guess the Germans and Arabs shouldn't have started those wars.
Click to expand...

How many Germans are still living in refugee camps?
Rich white bankers on both sides of the Atlantic started WWII, and Zionists with help from rich white bankers after WWII inflicted a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish.
I guess the poor should stop fighting wars on behalf of bankers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also discriminates against hundreds of thousands of citizens of Mandate Palestine who have been denied their right of return since 1948.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it awful that the losing side loses?
> Just think of the poor Germans who lost their homes after WWII.
> Just terrible.
> I guess the Germans and Arabs shouldn't have started those wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Germans are still living in refugee camps?
> Rich white bankers on both sides of the Atlantic started WWII, and Zionists with help from rich white bankers after WWII inflicted a Jewish state upon a population that was two-thirds non-Jewish.
> I guess the poor should stop fighting wars on behalf of bankers.
Click to expand...


None. Because they moved back to Germany.
The Arabs should have moved to an Arab country.
Or they could whine for 60 years instead.


----------



## georgephillip

Mandate Palestine was two-thirds  Arab in 1948.
Why do you suppose the UN didn't call for elections?


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Israel leaves 200 children in the desert with No food No water and No shelter - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you claiming Israel mistreating Arabs while they are actually breaking the law ?
> What kind of argument is that ? Same thing would have happened if he were Jewish , or Martian for that matter ... You got to have a permit for such things, if you don't have one , well that's a problem for you and you should have thought about it before ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear the Israeli citizen claim to possess a deed for his land that was issued in 1922?
> 
> Apparently some of Israel's citizens are more equal than others.
Click to expand...


Nope, all Israelis have the same rights, and very few, Arab or Jewish hold deeds to any land.  Nearly all land in Israel is owned by the state or by the Jewish Agency and is administered by the state.  The claims that Jewish immigrants "stole" land from the Arabs are entirely bogus.



> One of the major obstacles faced by Jewish immigrants who tried to purchase land prior to 1948 was the unique system of property ownership established in much of the country. In 1932, 117,869 dunam of land was held by absentee landowners. In most cases, tenant farmers worked the land, creating a dilemma for land purchasers.34 Even after buying the land from the real owner, the tenant farmers would generally remain in place. In 1927, the British passed a law preventing the transfer of land without first securing new land for the tenant farmer or making a cash settlement.35Yet this had already been the policy of the Jewish Agency, which had explicitly sought to avoid controversy in its land purchases. The Shaw Commission reported:
> 
> We think that the Jewish Companies are not open to any criticism in respect of these transactions. In paying compensation, as they undoubtedly did, to many of the cultivators of land which they purchased in the Plain of Esdraelon [Jezreel Valley] those companies were making a payment which at the time of the transactions the law of Palestine did not require. Moreover, they were acting with the knowledge of the Government.36
> Despite this careful attention to the tenant farmers reimbursement, Arab fellaheen often claimed that Jews had given them little or no compensation. In response, the British launched investigations into over 3000 claims, of which about 2500 were ultimately rejected.37For the 600 or so claims that were accepted, the Development Department was required to provide 60 dunam of irrigable land or a cash settlement that would presumably allow the farmer to move to a city.38 The immigration of Jews to Palestine was thus done both legally and ethically.
> 
> Harvard Israel Review (HIR)


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the Law of return.
> First of all this law is undemocratic and favors the Jews this is true and a cause for debate within Israel,however it was essential to Israels survival.
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state ,meaning a country for the Jewish people and  the reason behind this law is to encourage Jews to immigrate to Israel.
> (Arabs who were at the end of 1949 inside the green line granted automatic citizenship.)
> On a side note: Jews who immigrated from other places in the world do not  get superior rights to the Arabs or anyone else who is a citizen of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL-%20A%20THEOCRATIC%20RACIST%20STATE.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, all Israeli citizens have the same rights under the law.
Click to expand...

How many classes of citizenship currently exist in Israel?

*"Class 'A' citizenship : Jews*.

Privileged access to the material resources of the State and the social as well as the welfare services of the State. Are able to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel, controlled by the Land Agency. Note that no-one can actually purchase the Agency land and that it is leased to Jews only.

"*Class 'B' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.* 

"Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights. Are denied the right to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel controlled by the Land Agency. *They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services*. Are generally not permitted to serve in the military which means they are automatically denied the many social and welfare services available to those who complete compulsory (for Jews) military service.

*Class 'C' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*

"Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights, but classified as 'absentees'. Comprises some 200,000 persons. Are denied the right to utilize property in 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel. They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services. *They have also been denied all rights to their own property (lands, houses, corporations, shares, bank accounts, bank safes, etc.) *that they owned until confiscated by the Jewish state. This theft was made 'legal' by the Absentees Property Law of 1950.

*Class 'D' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs*.

*"Taxpayers, but without voting rights.* Comprises some 3,000,000 persons. Are also denied the right to utilize or buy property anywhere in pre-1967 Israel. Have no access to social and welfare services. Many (mostly those who once lived in pre-1967 Israel) have had all their property confiscated by the Jewish state without compensation and have been forced to live in ghettos spread throughout two areas that today resemble concentration camps.

Information From 'Israel: An Apartheid State' (Zed Books, London and New Jersey, 1987) Uri Davis

Israeli Apartheid.


----------



## Outback

Any civilians attacking Israel?


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Mandate Palestine was two-thirds  Arab in 1948.
> Why do you suppose the UN didn't call for elections?



But better than 80% of these Arabs had arrived in what would become Israel and the disputed territories after the British had arrived during a period when Jewish immigration was not allowed.  

The British capitulated to Arab terrorists in the 1930's by blocking Jewish immigration but reported to the League of Nations that they were unable to stop Arab immigration from the surrounding countries.  In effect, in order to appease Arab terrorists the British sent hundreds of thousands of Jews to nazi death camps.  According to the first British report to the League of Nations, there were about 76,000 Jews and 78,000 Arabs living west of the Jordan River, but as a result of discriminatory British policies by 1948, there were about 1,200,000 Arabs and 600,000 Jews.  

The UN partition proposal was eminently fair to these Arab immigrants.  The proposed Arab state would have been made up of 800,000 Arabs and 10,000 Jews, but the proposed Jewish state would have been made up of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs and would quickly have become a binational state.  The source of all the trouble and all the suffering in the area is Arab intolerance of Jews and nothing more.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL-%20A%20THEOCRATIC%20RACIST%20STATE.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, all Israeli citizens have the same rights under the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many classes of citizenship currently exist in Israel?
> 
> *"Class 'A' citizenship : Jews*.
> 
> Privileged access to the material resources of the State and the social as well as the welfare services of the State. Are able to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel, controlled by the Land Agency. Note that no-one can actually purchase the Agency land and that it is leased to Jews only.
> 
> "*Class 'B' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights. Are denied the right to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel controlled by the Land Agency. *They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services*. Are generally not permitted to serve in the military which means they are automatically denied the many social and welfare services available to those who complete compulsory (for Jews) military service.
> 
> *Class 'C' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights, but classified as 'absentees'. Comprises some 200,000 persons. Are denied the right to utilize property in 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel. They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services. *They have also been denied all rights to their own property (lands, houses, corporations, shares, bank accounts, bank safes, etc.) *that they owned until confiscated by the Jewish state. This theft was made 'legal' by the Absentees Property Law of 1950.
> 
> *Class 'D' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs*.
> 
> *"Taxpayers, but without voting rights.* Comprises some 3,000,000 persons. Are also denied the right to utilize or buy property anywhere in pre-1967 Israel. Have no access to social and welfare services. Many (mostly those who once lived in pre-1967 Israel) have had all their property confiscated by the Jewish state without compensation and have been forced to live in ghettos spread throughout two areas that today resemble concentration camps.
> 
> Information From 'Israel: An Apartheid State' (Zed Books, London and New Jersey, 1987) Uri Davis
> 
> Israeli Apartheid.
Click to expand...


This is on the same level as claiming Jews use the blood of Christian children to make passover matzos.  You should be ashamed of yourself for posting such trash.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandate Palestine was two-thirds  Arab in 1948.
> Why do you suppose the UN didn't call for elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But better than 80% of these Arabs had arrived in what would become Israel and the disputed territories after the British had arrived during a period when Jewish immigration was not allowed.
> 
> The British capitulated to Arab terrorists in the 1930's by blocking Jewish immigration but reported to the League of Nations that they were unable to stop Arab immigration from the surrounding countries.  In effect, in order to appease Arab terrorists the British sent hundreds of thousands of Jews to nazi death camps.  According to the first British report to the League of Nations, there were about 76,000 Jews and 78,000 Arabs living west of the Jordan River, but as a result of discriminatory British policies by 1948, there were about 1,200,000 Arabs and 600,000 Jews.
> 
> The UN partition proposal was eminently fair to these Arab immigrants.  The proposed Arab state would have been made up of 800,000 Arabs and 10,000 Jews, but the proposed Jewish state would have been made up of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs and would quickly have become a binational state.  The source of all the trouble and all the suffering in the area is Arab intolerance of Jews and nothing more.
Click to expand...

The source of all the suffering and trouble was explained perfectly by the first British Military Governor of Jerusalem in 1922 when he stated Israel would "..form for England a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism"

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF

The UN partition plan was entirely unfair to the two-thirds of Palestinians who were not Jews in 1948 regardless of how long they had lived there. There was never the slightest thought given to a binational state as Israel was specifically created as a Jewish state. In 1950 two laws were passed to define who would be included as citizens of the Jewish state and who would be excluded. Jews from around the world were encouraged to immigrate to Israel under the Law of Return while Arabs who had lived in Palestine for generations found themselves excluded from the Jewish state by the Absentee Property Law.

The first Israeli Prime Minister was perfectly clear about it: "This is not only a Jewish state, where the majority of inhabitants are Jews, but a state for all Jews, wherever they are, and for every Jew who wants to be here...this right is inherent in being a Jew."

Since the real estate of Israel is limited, would not opening the borders to every Jew on the planet force a redistribution of land?

Israeli Apartheid.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, all Israeli citizens have the same rights under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> How many classes of citizenship currently exist in Israel?
> 
> *"Class 'A' citizenship : Jews*.
> 
> Privileged access to the material resources of the State and the social as well as the welfare services of the State. Are able to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel, controlled by the Land Agency. Note that no-one can actually purchase the Agency land and that it is leased to Jews only.
> 
> "*Class 'B' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights. Are denied the right to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel controlled by the Land Agency. *They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services*. Are generally not permitted to serve in the military which means they are automatically denied the many social and welfare services available to those who complete compulsory (for Jews) military service.
> 
> *Class 'C' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights, but classified as 'absentees'. Comprises some 200,000 persons. Are denied the right to utilize property in 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel. They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services. *They have also been denied all rights to their own property (lands, houses, corporations, shares, bank accounts, bank safes, etc.) *that they owned until confiscated by the Jewish state. This theft was made 'legal' by the Absentees Property Law of 1950.
> 
> *Class 'D' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs*.
> 
> *"Taxpayers, but without voting rights.* Comprises some 3,000,000 persons. Are also denied the right to utilize or buy property anywhere in pre-1967 Israel. Have no access to social and welfare services. Many (mostly those who once lived in pre-1967 Israel) have had all their property confiscated by the Jewish state without compensation and have been forced to live in ghettos spread throughout two areas that today resemble concentration camps.
> 
> Information From 'Israel: An Apartheid State' (Zed Books, London and New Jersey, 1987) Uri Davis
> 
> Israeli Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is on the same level as claiming Jews use the blood of Christian children to make passover matzos.  You should be ashamed of yourself for posting such trash.
Click to expand...

"The system preserving this apartheid is more ruthless than that seen in South Africa, where the black were a labor force and could therefore also make a living. It is equipped with the lie of being 'temporary.' Occasionally, Israel's indifference comes up with allegations against the Palestinians.

Abba Eban captured the allegation by coining a phrase repeated by the doves of all parties, who never really went to battle over Israel's future and allowed the 'settlement project' to spread. *After all, occupation makes Israelis richer*. Why oppose it?" 

You should be ashamed of supporting kosher racists.

Israel's apartheid is worse than South Africa's - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## georgephillip

Outback said:


> Any civilians attacking Israel?


Since September 2000 125 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians while 1,417 Palestinian children  have been killed by Israelis. Overall, 1092 Israelis and at least 6,537 Palestinians have been killed since that time.

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After the 1948 ArabIsraeli War (known to Israelis as the 'War of Independence' and to Palestinians as Al-Nakba, or 'The Catastrophe') and the 1948 Palestinian exodus, many Palestinians who either fled or were expelled from their towns and villages, whether they had had altogether ventured beyond what became Israel (largely into the neighbouring Arab countries of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt) or were internally displaced, tried for many year since then to return to the places they had left.
> 
> "The Israeli Government enacted the Prevention of Infiltration Law in order to forbid and impede, what under the law receives the name of 'infiltration', into Israel."
> 
> Prevention of Infiltration Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Those who stole the land wrote laws designed to prevent Palestinians from returning to claim property their families had legally possessed for generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All countries try to prevent people from crossing their borders without explicit permission.  Israel is no different, and after the War of Independence, Israel had better reason than most countries to enforce such laws, however, Arabs who applied to the Israeli courts had their petitions considered on an individual basis just as they would have been if they had claimed a right to enter the US or any European country.
Click to expand...

You're forgetting Israel declared independence without specifying any borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hostile Arabism. No kidding.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Outback said:


> Any civilians attacking Israel?



Israel is a foreign, military occupation.

Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.

Sure.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hostile Arabism. No kidding.


Do you find it coincidental that Sir Ronald Storrs remarked on "Arab hostilism" about the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile Arabism. No kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it coincidental that Sir Ronald Storrs remarked on "Arab hostilism" about the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil?
Click to expand...


Arabs were hostile for hundreds of years before oil was discovered.
I'm sure they will be hundreds of years after their oil is exhausted.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many classes of citizenship currently exist in Israel?
> 
> *"Class 'A' citizenship : Jews*.
> 
> Privileged access to the material resources of the State and the social as well as the welfare services of the State. Are able to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel, controlled by the Land Agency. Note that no-one can actually purchase the Agency land and that it is leased to Jews only.
> 
> "*Class 'B' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights. Are denied the right to utilize the 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel controlled by the Land Agency. *They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services*. Are generally not permitted to serve in the military which means they are automatically denied the many social and welfare services available to those who complete compulsory (for Jews) military service.
> 
> *Class 'C' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs.*
> 
> "Taxpayers and citizens with voting rights, but classified as 'absentees'. Comprises some 200,000 persons. Are denied the right to utilize property in 93 per cent of pre-1967 Israel. They are also denied equal access to water and social and welfare services. *They have also been denied all rights to their own property (lands, houses, corporations, shares, bank accounts, bank safes, etc.) *that they owned until confiscated by the Jewish state. This theft was made 'legal' by the Absentees Property Law of 1950.
> 
> *Class 'D' citizenship : Non Jews/Arabs*.
> 
> *"Taxpayers, but without voting rights.* Comprises some 3,000,000 persons. Are also denied the right to utilize or buy property anywhere in pre-1967 Israel. Have no access to social and welfare services. Many (mostly those who once lived in pre-1967 Israel) have had all their property confiscated by the Jewish state without compensation and have been forced to live in ghettos spread throughout two areas that today resemble concentration camps.
> 
> Information From 'Israel: An Apartheid State' (Zed Books, London and New Jersey, 1987) Uri Davis
> 
> Israeli Apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on the same level as claiming Jews use the blood of Christian children to make passover matzos.  You should be ashamed of yourself for posting such trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The system preserving this apartheid is more ruthless than that seen in South Africa, where the black were a labor force and could therefore also make a living. It is equipped with the lie of being 'temporary.' Occasionally, Israel's indifference comes up with allegations against the Palestinians.
> 
> Abba Eban captured the allegation by coining a phrase repeated by the doves of all parties, who never really went to battle over Israel's future and allowed the 'settlement project' to spread. *After all, occupation makes Israelis richer*. Why oppose it?"
> 
> You should be ashamed of supporting kosher racists.
> 
> Israel's apartheid is worse than South Africa's - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Click to expand...


Since you've changed the subject, I take it you've conceded that your post about Arab Israelis not being able to rent land in Israel was a lie, but that you lack the character to acknowledge it explicitly.  Had you understood the article you quoted here, you would have realized that it is just a rant against pursuing a two state solution with the Arabs in the disputed territories and in favor of a single state west of the Jordan River and that it says nothing about the condition of Arab Israelis as opposed to Jewish Israelis.  

Posting this article, a severe, though rambling and nearly incoherent, criticism of Israeli governments past and present, that was published in one of the most popular Israeli newspapers is, in effect, high praise for the freedom, democracy and diversity of opinion enjoyed by all Israelis, Arab or Jewish, and the fact that the author, a self professed anti Zionist poet, novelist and writer of short stories, could publish this and other articles like it without suffering adverse consequences from the state or the Israeli street makes clear to all reasonable people why there cannot be a single state for the foreseeable future, since the Arabs in the territories have made clear by political assassinations of their critics that they are not prepared to allow such freedom of thought, speech or action as Arab and Jewish citizens of Israel now enjoy.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any civilians attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Since September 2000 125 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians while 1,417 Palestinian children  have been killed by Israelis. Overall, 1092 Israelis and at least 6,537 Palestinians have been killed since that time.
> 
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
Click to expand...


All of the casualties, both Israeli and Palestinian Arab, are the responsibility of the Arab terrorists and the regimes that supported them since all of the Israeli military actions that resulted in casualties were aimed at protecting Israeli citizens from terrorist hate crimes, and the Palestinian Arab casualties, always greatly exaggerated by the Arabs, placing their bases and firing positions in residential neighborhoods, in effect, using Palestinian Arab civilians as human shields.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After the 1948 ArabIsraeli War (known to Israelis as the 'War of Independence' and to Palestinians as Al-Nakba, or 'The Catastrophe') and the 1948 Palestinian exodus, many Palestinians who either fled or were expelled from their towns and villages, whether they had had altogether ventured beyond what became Israel (largely into the neighbouring Arab countries of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt) or were internally displaced, tried for many year since then to return to the places they had left.
> 
> "The Israeli Government enacted the Prevention of Infiltration Law in order to forbid and impede, what under the law receives the name of 'infiltration', into Israel."
> 
> Prevention of Infiltration Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Those who stole the land wrote laws designed to prevent Palestinians from returning to claim property their families had legally possessed for generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All countries try to prevent people from crossing their borders without explicit permission.  Israel is no different, and after the War of Independence, Israel had better reason than most countries to enforce such laws, however, Arabs who applied to the Israeli courts had their petitions considered on an individual basis just as they would have been if they had claimed a right to enter the US or any European country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting Israel declared independence without specifying any borders.
Click to expand...


Not true.  Israel declared independence within the borders defined by the UN Partition resolution and after the War of Independence Israel's provisional borders were defined by the armistice agreements which were registered at the UN and were well known by everyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries try to prevent people from crossing their borders without explicit permission.  Israel is no different, and after the War of Independence, Israel had better reason than most countries to enforce such laws, however, Arabs who applied to the Israeli courts had their petitions considered on an individual basis just as they would have been if they had claimed a right to enter the US or any European country.
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting Israel declared independence without specifying any borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  Israel declared independence within the borders defined by the UN Partition resolution and after the War of Independence Israel's provisional borders were defined by the armistice agreements which were registered at the UN and were well known by everyone.
Click to expand...


Israel lied about the partition borders. Israel blew past them like they were not even there *before the start of the 1948 war.*

There was no such thing as provisional borders



> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949



Provisional borders were never mentioned.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any civilians attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a foreign, military occupation.
> 
> Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


All Palestinians, even the ones shooting, rocketing and killing Israeli children, are civilians.

All Israelis, even the children, are military targets.

How convenient.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any civilians attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a foreign, military occupation.
> 
> Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Palestinians, even the ones shooting, rocketing and killing Israeli children, are civilians.
> 
> All Israelis, even the children, are military targets.
> 
> How convenient.
Click to expand...


That is not mentioned in the forth Geneva Convention. However occupation settlers are not considered protected persons i.e. civilians.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile Arabism. No kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it coincidental that Sir Ronald Storrs remarked on "Arab hostilism" about the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs were hostile for hundreds of years before oil was discovered.
> I'm sure they will be hundreds of years after their oil is exhausted.
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the Arab Crusades on Europe?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it coincidental that Sir Ronald Storrs remarked on "Arab hostilism" about the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs were hostile for hundreds of years before oil was discovered.
> I'm sure they will be hundreds of years after their oil is exhausted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the Arab Crusades on Europe?
Click to expand...


I'm referring to hostile Arabs everywhere.


----------



## georgephillip

How many sovereign nations have Arabs occupied lately?

One in four Iraqis has been killed, displaced, maimed or incarcerated since 2003.

Maybe you should worry more about hostile Americans.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any civilians attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Since September 2000 125 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians while 1,417 Palestinian children  have been killed by Israelis. Overall, 1092 Israelis and at least 6,537 Palestinians have been killed since that time.
> 
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the casualties, both Israeli and Palestinian Arab, are the responsibility of the Arab terrorists and the regimes that supported them since all of the Israeli military actions that resulted in casualties were aimed at protecting Israeli citizens from terrorist hate crimes, and the Palestinian Arab casualties, always greatly exaggerated by the Arabs, placing their bases and firing positions in residential neighborhoods, in effect, using Palestinian Arab civilians as human shields.
Click to expand...

All casualties are the result of Zionists and western corporate interests inflicting a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew in 1948. Israeli apartheid is currently swirling the same drain South Africa was in the 1980s, and racist apologists like you won't change today's outcome anymore than you did four decades ago.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting Israel declared independence without specifying any borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Israel declared independence within the borders defined by the UN Partition resolution and after the War of Independence Israel's provisional borders were defined by the armistice agreements which were registered at the UN and were well known by everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel lied about the partition borders. Israel blew past them like they were not even there *before the start of the 1948 war.*
> 
> There was no such thing as provisional borders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provisional borders were never mentioned.
Click to expand...


Israel did declare independence within the borders defined by the Partition resolution, but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.  The territory the Arabs had rejected as a new Arab state had no legal political status once the UN abandoned it, so it was neither legal nor illegal for Israel or the Arab states to move into it, and Israeli forces moved to stop the land grab by the Arab states before they reached Israel's borders as defined by the Partition resolution.  The outcome of the War of Independence was that Egypt captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate, Jordan captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, Syria captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate and Israel captured some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, and Syria, Jordan and Israel expanded their borders to include these lands within their national borders.

You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing, but it is clear from the number of times the Palestinian Authority, the UN, the Arab League, the Europeans and the US have referred to Israel's pre 1967 borders that the rest of the world understands that the armistice agreements that ended Israel's War of Independence defined Israel's provisional borders before the Six Day War.  Israel's present borders, including the Golan Heights and Jerusalem, are now provisional pending a final peace treaty with the Arab states.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Israel declared independence within the borders defined by the UN Partition resolution and after the War of Independence Israel's provisional borders were defined by the armistice agreements which were registered at the UN and were well known by everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel lied about the partition borders. Israel blew past them like they were not even there *before the start of the 1948 war.*
> 
> There was no such thing as provisional borders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provisional borders were never mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did declare independence within the borders defined by the Partition resolution, but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.  The territory the Arabs had rejected as a new Arab state had no legal political status once the UN abandoned it, so it was neither legal nor illegal for Israel or the Arab states to move into it, and Israeli forces moved to stop the land grab by the Arab states before they reached Israel's borders as defined by the Partition resolution.  The outcome of the War of Independence was that Egypt captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate, Jordan captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, Syria captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate and Israel captured some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, and Syria, Jordan and Israel expanded their borders to include these lands within their national borders.
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing, but it is clear from the number of times the Palestinian Authority, the UN, the Arab League, the Europeans and the US have referred to Israel's pre 1967 borders that the rest of the world understands that the armistice agreements that ended Israel's War of Independence defined Israel's provisional borders before the Six Day War.  Israel's present borders, including the Golan Heights and Jerusalem, are now provisional pending a final peace treaty with the Arab states.
Click to expand...




> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing



I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.

Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since September 2000 125 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians while 1,417 Palestinian children  have been killed by Israelis. Overall, 1092 Israelis and at least 6,537 Palestinians have been killed since that time.
> 
> If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the casualties, both Israeli and Palestinian Arab, are the responsibility of the Arab terrorists and the regimes that supported them since all of the Israeli military actions that resulted in casualties were aimed at protecting Israeli citizens from terrorist hate crimes, and the Palestinian Arab casualties, always greatly exaggerated by the Arabs, placing their bases and firing positions in residential neighborhoods, in effect, using Palestinian Arab civilians as human shields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All casualties are the result of Zionists and western corporate interests inflicting a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew in 1948. Israeli apartheid is currently swirling the same drain South Africa was in the 1980s, and racist apologists like you won't change today's outcome anymore than you did four decades ago.
Click to expand...


You are confused.  The Jewish state that was defined by the UN and declared by Ben Gurion in 1948 had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  In 1949, Israel as defined by the armistice agreements that ended the War of Independence, had a population of 1,013,900 Jews and 159,100 Arabs.  No doubt it is your ignorance of the facts that leads you to use words you don't understand like "corporate interests", "racist" and "apartheid" to express your irrational hatreds of Israel and the US.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel lied about the partition borders. Israel blew past them like they were not even there *before the start of the 1948 war.*
> 
> There was no such thing as provisional borders
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional borders were never mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did declare independence within the borders defined by the Partition resolution, but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.  The territory the Arabs had rejected as a new Arab state had no legal political status once the UN abandoned it, so it was neither legal nor illegal for Israel or the Arab states to move into it, and Israeli forces moved to stop the land grab by the Arab states before they reached Israel's borders as defined by the Partition resolution.  The outcome of the War of Independence was that Egypt captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate, Jordan captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, Syria captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate and Israel captured some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, and Syria, Jordan and Israel expanded their borders to include these lands within their national borders.
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing, but it is clear from the number of times the Palestinian Authority, the UN, the Arab League, the Europeans and the US have referred to Israel's pre 1967 borders that the rest of the world understands that the armistice agreements that ended Israel's War of Independence defined Israel's provisional borders before the Six Day War.  Israel's present borders, including the Golan Heights and Jerusalem, are now provisional pending a final peace treaty with the Arab states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.
Click to expand...


A link to what specifically?


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the casualties, both Israeli and Palestinian Arab, are the responsibility of the Arab terrorists and the regimes that supported them since all of the Israeli military actions that resulted in casualties were aimed at protecting Israeli citizens from terrorist hate crimes, and the Palestinian Arab casualties, always greatly exaggerated by the Arabs, placing their bases and firing positions in residential neighborhoods, in effect, using Palestinian Arab civilians as human shields.
> 
> 
> 
> All casualties are the result of Zionists and western corporate interests inflicting a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew in 1948. Israeli apartheid is currently swirling the same drain South Africa was in the 1980s, and racist apologists like you won't change today's outcome anymore than you did four decades ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused.  The Jewish state that was defined by the UN and declared by Ben Gurion in 1948 had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  In 1949, Israel as defined by the armistice agreements that ended the War of Independence, had a population of 1,013,900 Jews and 159,100 Arabs.  No doubt it is your ignorance of the facts that leads you to use words you don't understand like "corporate interests", "racist" and "apartheid" to express your irrational hatreds of Israel and the US.
Click to expand...

What moral authority did the UN have to inflict a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew?


----------



## georgephillip

"For political Zionism to come to fruition  for a Jewish state to be created in Palestine  it was necessary to carry out as large a scale as possible ethnic cleansing of the countrys unwanted Arab natives. But even in 1948, and especially in 1967, Israel was unable to fully cleanse the land of the Palestinians. 

"As a result, Israels fallback position was to implement an apartheid regime of exclusion and discrimination. Where the dispossession had been most effective  inside Israels pre-1967 borders apartheid could be less explicit. But in the OPT, home to a vast majority of Palestinians, Israeli apartheid had to be overt and iron-fisted.'

Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> All casualties are the result of Zionists and western corporate interests inflicting a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew in 1948. Israeli apartheid is currently swirling the same drain South Africa was in the 1980s, and racist apologists like you won't change today's outcome anymore than you did four decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.  The Jewish state that was defined by the UN and declared by Ben Gurion in 1948 had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  In 1949, Israel as defined by the armistice agreements that ended the War of Independence, had a population of 1,013,900 Jews and 159,100 Arabs.  No doubt it is your ignorance of the facts that leads you to use words you don't understand like "corporate interests", "racist" and "apartheid" to express your irrational hatreds of Israel and the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What moral authority did the UN have to inflict a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew?
Click to expand...


Numbers clearly baffle you.  Again, the Jewish state the UN proposed and the Israelis declared had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  I'm beginning to think that all this bitterness you are expressing comes from having failed arithmetic.  Is this the case?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did declare independence within the borders defined by the Partition resolution, but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.  The territory the Arabs had rejected as a new Arab state had no legal political status once the UN abandoned it, so it was neither legal nor illegal for Israel or the Arab states to move into it, and Israeli forces moved to stop the land grab by the Arab states before they reached Israel's borders as defined by the Partition resolution.  The outcome of the War of Independence was that Egypt captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate, Jordan captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, Syria captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate and Israel captured some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, and Syria, Jordan and Israel expanded their borders to include these lands within their national borders.
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing, but it is clear from the number of times the Palestinian Authority, the UN, the Arab League, the Europeans and the US have referred to Israel's pre 1967 borders that the rest of the world understands that the armistice agreements that ended Israel's War of Independence defined Israel's provisional borders before the Six Day War.  Israel's present borders, including the Golan Heights and Jerusalem, are now provisional pending a final peace treaty with the Arab states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what specifically?
Click to expand...


WOW, there is a lot there. For starters:



> but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> "For political Zionism to come to fruition  for a Jewish state to be created in Palestine  it was necessary to carry out as large a scale as possible ethnic cleansing of the countrys unwanted Arab natives. But even in 1948, and especially in 1967, Israel was unable to fully cleanse the land of the Palestinians.
> 
> "As a result, Israels fallback position was to implement an apartheid regime of exclusion and discrimination. Where the dispossession had been most effective  inside Israels pre-1967 borders apartheid could be less explicit. But in the OPT, home to a vast majority of Palestinians, Israeli apartheid had to be overt and iron-fisted.'
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide



Indeed, these tracts are intended, as the title says, to seduce the slow witted and ignorant into a cabal of hatred.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to what specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, there is a lot there. For starters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> An October 11, 1947 report on the pan-Arab summit in the Lebanese town of Aley,[9] by Akhbar al-Yom's editor Mustafa Amin, contained an interview he held with Arab League secretary-general Azzam. Titled, "A War of Extermination," the interview read as follows (translated by Efraim Karsh; all ellipses are in the original text):
> 
> 
> Abdul Rahman Azzam Pasha spoke to me about the horrific war that was in the offing saying:
> 
> "I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars. I believe that the number of volunteers from outside Palestine will be larger than Palestine's Arab population, for I know that volunteers will be arriving to us from [as far as] India, Afghanistan, and China to win the honor of martyrdom for the sake of Palestine  You might be surprised to learn that hundreds of Englishmen expressed their wish to volunteer in the Arab armies to fight the Jews.
> 
> "This war will be distinguished by three serious matters. Firstfaith: as each fighter deems his death on behalf of Palestine as the shortest road to paradise; second, [the war] will be an opportunity for vast plunder. Third, it will be impossible to contain the zealous volunteers arriving from all corners of the world to avenge the martyrdom of the Palestine Arabs, and viewing the war as dignifying every Arab and every Muslim throughout the world
> 
> "The Arab is superior to the Jew in that he accepts defeat with a smile: Should the Jews defeat us in the first battle, we will defeat them in the second or the third battle  or the final one whereas one defeat will shatter the Jew's morale! Most desert Arabians take pleasure in fighting. I recall being tasked with mediating a truce in a desert war (in which I participated) that lasted for nine monthsWhile en route to sign the truce, I was approached by some of my comrades in arms who told me: 'Shame on you! You are a man of the people, so how could you wish to end the war  How can we live without war?' This is because war gives the Bedouin a sense of happiness, bliss, and security that peace does not provide!
> 
> "I warned the Jewish leaders I met in London to desist from their policy,[11] telling them that the Arab was the mightiest of soldiers and the day he draws his weapon, he will not lay it down until firing the last bullet in the battle, and we will fire the last shot "
> 
> He [Azzam] ended his conversation with me by saying: "I foresee the consequences of this bloody war. I see before me its horrible battles. I can picture its dead, injured, and victims  But my conscience is clear  For we are not attacking but defending ourselves, and we are not aggressors but defenders against an aggression! "



Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A link to what specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, there is a lot there. For starters:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An October 11, 1947 report on the pan-Arab summit in the Lebanese town of Aley,[9] by Akhbar al-Yom's editor Mustafa Amin, contained an interview he held with Arab League secretary-general Azzam. Titled, "A War of Extermination," the interview read as follows (translated by Efraim Karsh; all ellipses are in the original text):
> 
> 
> Abdul Rahman Azzam Pasha spoke to me about the horrific war that was in the offing saying:
> 
> "I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars. I believe that the number of volunteers from outside Palestine will be larger than Palestine's Arab population, for I know that volunteers will be arriving to us from [as far as] India, Afghanistan, and China to win the honor of martyrdom for the sake of Palestine  You might be surprised to learn that hundreds of Englishmen expressed their wish to volunteer in the Arab armies to fight the Jews.
> 
> "This war will be distinguished by three serious matters. Firstfaith: as each fighter deems his death on behalf of Palestine as the shortest road to paradise; second, [the war] will be an opportunity for vast plunder. Third, it will be impossible to contain the zealous volunteers arriving from all corners of the world to avenge the martyrdom of the Palestine Arabs, and viewing the war as dignifying every Arab and every Muslim throughout the world
> 
> "The Arab is superior to the Jew in that he accepts defeat with a smile: Should the Jews defeat us in the first battle, we will defeat them in the second or the third battle  or the final one whereas one defeat will shatter the Jew's morale! Most desert Arabians take pleasure in fighting. I recall being tasked with mediating a truce in a desert war (in which I participated) that lasted for nine monthsWhile en route to sign the truce, I was approached by some of my comrades in arms who told me: 'Shame on you! You are a man of the people, so how could you wish to end the war  How can we live without war?' This is because war gives the Bedouin a sense of happiness, bliss, and security that peace does not provide!
> 
> "I warned the Jewish leaders I met in London to desist from their policy,[11] telling them that the Arab was the mightiest of soldiers and the day he draws his weapon, he will not lay it down until firing the last bullet in the battle, and we will fire the last shot "
> 
> He [Azzam] ended his conversation with me by saying: "I foresee the consequences of this bloody war. I see before me its horrible battles. I can picture its dead, injured, and victims  But my conscience is clear  For we are not attacking but defending ourselves, and we are not aggressors but defenders against an aggression! "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly
Click to expand...


I didn't see your quote in there.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.  The Jewish state that was defined by the UN and declared by Ben Gurion in 1948 had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  In 1949, Israel as defined by the armistice agreements that ended the War of Independence, had a population of 1,013,900 Jews and 159,100 Arabs.  No doubt it is your ignorance of the facts that leads you to use words you don't understand like "corporate interests", "racist" and "apartheid" to express your irrational hatreds of Israel and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> What moral authority did the UN have to inflict a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbers clearly baffle you.  Again, the Jewish state the UN proposed and the Israelis declared had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  I'm beginning to think that all this bitterness you are expressing comes from having failed arithmetic.  Is this the case?
Click to expand...

*Is English a second language for you?*

In 1948 the total population of Mandate Palestine included 600,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others opposed to turning over half the land in Palestine to one third of the population. If you're still confused, maybe remedial reading comprehension classes would be useful.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For political Zionism to come to fruition  for a Jewish state to be created in Palestine  it was necessary to carry out as large a scale as possible ethnic cleansing of the countrys unwanted Arab natives. But even in 1948, and especially in 1967, Israel was unable to fully cleanse the land of the Palestinians.
> 
> "As a result, Israels fallback position was to implement an apartheid regime of exclusion and discrimination. Where the dispossession had been most effective  inside Israels pre-1967 borders apartheid could be less explicit. But in the OPT, home to a vast majority of Palestinians, Israeli apartheid had to be overt and iron-fisted.'
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, these tracts are intended, as the title says, to seduce the slow witted and ignorant into a cabal of hatred.
Click to expand...

If a cult of self-proclaimed "chosen" people killed your family and stole your land, would you be slow witted and ignorant enough to forgive them?

David Ben-Gurion made it clear in 1938 that a "partial Jewish state" was a tactical concession in the Jews' historic efforts to redeem the land in its entirety.

"In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that &#8216;after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state &#8211; *we will abolish the partition* of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel.'&#8221;

*Mission Accomplished?*

Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For political Zionism to come to fruition  for a Jewish state to be created in Palestine  it was necessary to carry out as large a scale as possible ethnic cleansing of the countrys unwanted Arab natives. But even in 1948, and especially in 1967, Israel was unable to fully cleanse the land of the Palestinians.
> 
> "As a result, Israels fallback position was to implement an apartheid regime of exclusion and discrimination. Where the dispossession had been most effective  inside Israels pre-1967 borders apartheid could be less explicit. But in the OPT, home to a vast majority of Palestinians, Israeli apartheid had to be overt and iron-fisted.'
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, these tracts are intended, as the title says, to seduce the slow witted and ignorant into a cabal of hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a cult of self-proclaimed "chosen" people killed your family and stole your land, would you be slow witted and ignorant enough to forgive them?
> 
> David Ben-Gurion made it clear in 1938 that a "partial Jewish state" was a tactical concession in the Jews' historic efforts to redeem the land in its entirety.
> 
> "In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state  *we will abolish the partition* of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel.'
> 
> *Mission Accomplished?*
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide
Click to expand...


As I said before these tracts are designed to seduce the slow witted and ignorant, and now you're proving I'm right again.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What moral authority did the UN have to inflict a Jewish state on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers clearly baffle you.  Again, the Jewish state the UN proposed and the Israelis declared had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  I'm beginning to think that all this bitterness you are expressing comes from having failed arithmetic.  Is this the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is English a second language for you?*
> 
> In 1948 the total population of Mandate Palestine included 600,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others opposed to turning over half the land in Palestine to one third of the population. If you're still confused, maybe remedial reading comprehension classes would be useful.
Click to expand...


You may imagine that 1,200,000 Arabs shared your irrational hatred of Israel, but the evidence is that most of the Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state, but were frightened by the Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army into fleeing from their homes.  One of the reasons the Israelis did so well in the war was that only a few thousands of the 1,200,000 Arabs in the territory chose to fight.  So there is no basis for believing the Arabs in the territories shared the opinions of the Arab leaders regarding a Jewish state or that they shared your irrational hatred of Israel.

I understand you have trouble thinking for yourself, but any reasonable person understands that the UN did not create the Jewish state of Israel; it proposed a Jewish state and an Arab state and then left the outcome up to the people living west of the Jordan River.  Once the British left and no other country was willing and able to take responsibility for the protectorate, the Jews would have created the state of Israel regardless of what the UN did.  The Jews were highly motivated to create Israel, but the Arabs, despite the ability of their leaders to rouse them to anti Jewish frenzies from time to time, showed no sustained ambition to create another Arab state or to resist the creation of a Jewish state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did declare independence within the borders defined by the Partition resolution, but the Arab states had announced their intention to blow past their own borders and capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.  The territory the Arabs had rejected as a new Arab state had no legal political status once the UN abandoned it, so it was neither legal nor illegal for Israel or the Arab states to move into it, and Israeli forces moved to stop the land grab by the Arab states before they reached Israel's borders as defined by the Partition resolution.  The outcome of the War of Independence was that Egypt captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the former UN protectorate, Jordan captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, Syria captured and held some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate and Israel captured some of the unincorporated remnants of the protectorate, and Syria, Jordan and Israel expanded their borders to include these lands within their national borders.
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing, but it is clear from the number of times the Palestinian Authority, the UN, the Arab League, the Europeans and the US have referred to Israel's pre 1967 borders that the rest of the world understands that the armistice agreements that ended Israel's War of Independence defined Israel's provisional borders before the Six Day War.  Israel's present borders, including the Golan Heights and Jerusalem, are now provisional pending a final peace treaty with the Arab states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the issue of Israel's borders confusing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what specifically?
Click to expand...


OK, let's try this again.



> ...capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.



Where was this new state of Israel that the Arabs tried to capture in 1948? Do you have a map?


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, these tracts are intended, as the title says, to seduce the slow witted and ignorant into a cabal of hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> If a cult of self-proclaimed "chosen" people killed your family and stole your land, would you be slow witted and ignorant enough to forgive them?
> 
> David Ben-Gurion made it clear in 1938 that a "partial Jewish state" was a tactical concession in the Jews' historic efforts to redeem the land in its entirety.
> 
> "In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state  *we will abolish the partition* of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel.'
> 
> *Mission Accomplished?*
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said before these tracts are designed to seduce the slow witted and ignorant, and now you're proving I'm right again.
Click to expand...

You're proving your irrational arrogance and knee-jerk support for ethnic cleansing.
What do you imagine Ben-Gurion meant by the whole *Land of Israel*?
Do you have a map?


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers clearly baffle you.  Again, the Jewish state the UN proposed and the Israelis declared had a population of 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.  I'm beginning to think that all this bitterness you are expressing comes from having failed arithmetic.  Is this the case?
> 
> 
> 
> *Is English a second language for you?*
> 
> In 1948 the total population of Mandate Palestine included 600,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others opposed to turning over half the land in Palestine to one third of the population. If you're still confused, maybe remedial reading comprehension classes would be useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may imagine that 1,200,000 Arabs shared your irrational hatred of Israel, but the evidence is that most of the Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state, but were frightened by the Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army into fleeing from their homes.  One of the reasons the Israelis did so well in the war was that only a few thousands of the 1,200,000 Arabs in the territory chose to fight.  So there is no basis for believing the Arabs in the territories shared the opinions of the Arab leaders regarding a Jewish state or that they shared your irrational hatred of Israel.
> 
> I understand you have trouble thinking for yourself, but any reasonable person understands that the UN did not create the Jewish state of Israel; it proposed a Jewish state and an Arab state and then left the outcome up to the people living west of the Jordan River.  Once the British left and no other country was willing and able to take responsibility for the protectorate, the Jews would have created the state of Israel regardless of what the UN did.  The Jews were highly motivated to create Israel, but the Arabs, despite the ability of their leaders to rouse them to anti Jewish frenzies from time to time, showed no sustained ambition to create another Arab state or to resist the creation of a Jewish state.
Click to expand...

What's your (imaginary) evidence that "most Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state?" Zionists were never secretive about their plans for Greater Israel. The UN proposal to turn over half the land of Palestine to a minority which owned less that seven percent of the land and made up one-third of the population confirmed Arab suspicions of an impending Nakba.

Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI.

I understand you're little more than a shill for Israel; however, any reasonable person understands the Jewish state would not exist today without the UN and western imperial interests driving its creation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is English a second language for you?*
> 
> In 1948 the total population of Mandate Palestine included 600,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others opposed to turning over half the land in Palestine to one third of the population. If you're still confused, maybe remedial reading comprehension classes would be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may imagine that 1,200,000 Arabs shared your irrational hatred of Israel, but the evidence is that most of the Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state, but were frightened by the Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army into fleeing from their homes.  One of the reasons the Israelis did so well in the war was that only a few thousands of the 1,200,000 Arabs in the territory chose to fight.  So there is no basis for believing the Arabs in the territories shared the opinions of the Arab leaders regarding a Jewish state or that they shared your irrational hatred of Israel.
> 
> I understand you have trouble thinking for yourself, but any reasonable person understands that the UN did not create the Jewish state of Israel; it proposed a Jewish state and an Arab state and then left the outcome up to the people living west of the Jordan River.  Once the British left and no other country was willing and able to take responsibility for the protectorate, the Jews would have created the state of Israel regardless of what the UN did.  The Jews were highly motivated to create Israel, but the Arabs, despite the ability of their leaders to rouse them to anti Jewish frenzies from time to time, showed no sustained ambition to create another Arab state or to resist the creation of a Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your (imaginary) evidence that "most Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state?" Zionists were never secretive about their plans for Greater Israel. The UN proposal to turn over half the land of Palestine to a minority which owned less that seven percent of the land and made up one-third of the population confirmed Arab suspicions of an impending Nakba.
> 
> Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI.
> 
> I understand you're little more than a shill for Israel; however, any reasonable person understands the Jewish state would not exist today without the UN and western imperial interests driving its creation.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm7dMhE80dw]Alnakba English P1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI._


Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violently dispersed Palestinians and foreign activists while trying to plant olive trees in Beit Ummar village in Al-Khalil on Saturday.

Yousef Abu Mariya, the coordinator of Beit Ummar&#8217;s popular committee, said that the soldiers quelled the local and foreign activists while trying to plant trees in a land previously bulldozed by those soldiers near the Karmi Tzur settlement.

He said that the soldiers fired stun grenades and tear gas at the activists and even beat them.

Abu Mariya said that the soldiers arrested anti settlement activist Nasser Abu Farha and two French activists.

IOF soldiers arrest Palestinian, two French activists


----------



## P F Tinmore

QALQILIA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) bulldozers leveled land in Kafr Kaddoum village to the east of Qalqilia city on Sunday evening, local sources said.

Coordinator of the anti-settlement activity in the village Murad Eshtaiwi told Quds Press that the IOA bulldozers escorted by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) damaged land north of the village to annex them to the nearby Kadumim settlement.

He said that citizens rushed to the scene and obstructed work of the bulldozers, adding that officers present at the scene told them that the bulldozers would resume work on Monday morning.

He said that citizens vowed to be present on Monday morning to prevent confiscating their land which the IOA claim is Israeli property.

IOA bulldozers level land in Qalqilia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) violently dispersed Palestinians and foreign activists while trying to plant olive trees in Beit Ummar village in Al-Khalil on Saturday.
> 
> Yousef Abu Mariya, the coordinator of Beit Ummars popular committee, said that the soldiers quelled the local and foreign activists while trying to plant trees in a land previously bulldozed by those soldiers near the Karmi Tzur settlement.
> 
> He said that the soldiers fired stun grenades and tear gas at the activists and even beat them.
> 
> Abu Mariya said that the soldiers arrested anti settlement activist Nasser Abu Farha and two French activists.
> 
> IOF soldiers arrest Palestinian, two French activists



Let's discuss our differences, peacefully.
I'll make pancakes!


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has confiscated 431 dunums of cultivated land in Nahalin village to the west of Bethlehem.

Osama Shakarne, the head of the municipal council in the village, said that the civil administration, affiliated with the Israeli army, informed the inhabitants that their land would be expropriated.

He said that the land, to the west of Nahalin, is cultivated with olives, grapes, and almonds and is near to a settlement.

Shakarne said that the land is owned by most of the families in Nahalin, adding that the land seizure would deprive the inhabitants of farming since many other dunums were earlier seized for building the racist, separation wall.

IOA confiscates 431 dunums of cultivated land in Nahalin village


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has confiscated 431 dunums of cultivated land in Nahalin village to the west of Bethlehem._


Well, palistanians and their evident settling-squatting nature, of course.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI._
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.
Click to expand...

Winnie's another in a long line of racists who will say anything he's paid to say.
Not unlike Davy:

"In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that &#8216;after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state &#8211; we will *abolish the partition* of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel.&#8217;&#8221;

*Mission Accomplished?*

Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide


----------



## Jos

docmauser1 said:


> Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.[/size][/font]



In which book did "winnie" write this?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> _Winnie's another in a long line of racists who will say anything he's paid to say._
Click to expand...

Hilarious drivel! Ah! Palistanians are major immigrants, anyway.


georgephillip said:


> _"In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state  we will abolish the partition of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel. Mission Accomplished?_


Not yet - we don't know who made that up, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.[/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> _In which book did "winnie" write this?_
Click to expand...

Gilbert. Amayreh wouldn't mention it, of course, he's such psycho!


----------



## Jos

Oh dear, no link then it did not happen


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is English a second language for you?*
> 
> In 1948 the total population of Mandate Palestine included 600,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others opposed to turning over half the land in Palestine to one third of the population. If you're still confused, maybe remedial reading comprehension classes would be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may imagine that 1,200,000 Arabs shared your irrational hatred of Israel, but the evidence is that most of the Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state, but were frightened by the Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army into fleeing from their homes.  One of the reasons the Israelis did so well in the war was that only a few thousands of the 1,200,000 Arabs in the territory chose to fight.  So there is no basis for believing the Arabs in the territories shared the opinions of the Arab leaders regarding a Jewish state or that they shared your irrational hatred of Israel.
> 
> I understand you have trouble thinking for yourself, but any reasonable person understands that the UN did not create the Jewish state of Israel; it proposed a Jewish state and an Arab state and then left the outcome up to the people living west of the Jordan River.  Once the British left and no other country was willing and able to take responsibility for the protectorate, the Jews would have created the state of Israel regardless of what the UN did.  The Jews were highly motivated to create Israel, but the Arabs, despite the ability of their leaders to rouse them to anti Jewish frenzies from time to time, showed no sustained ambition to create another Arab state or to resist the creation of a Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your (imaginary) evidence that "most Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state?" Zionists were never secretive about their plans for Greater Israel. The UN proposal to turn over half the land of Palestine to a minority which owned less that seven percent of the land and made up one-third of the population confirmed Arab suspicions of an impending Nakba.
> 
> Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI.
> 
> I understand you're little more than a shill for Israel; however, any reasonable person understands the Jewish state would not exist today without the UN and western imperial interests driving its creation.
Click to expand...


In fact, the UN proposed Jewish state contained more than half of the total population of the Mandate, 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.

There is no evidence to support the claim that the Arabs left because of a strong opposition to a Jewish state or because they were strongly motivated to see an Arab state in all of the land west of the Jordan River, but there is substantial evidence to suggest that most of the Arabs were herded out of Israel by Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army before what Abdul Rahman Azzam, the secretary general of the Arab League, promised would be "a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars." 

Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly

The Arabs left despite the fact that at the outset of the war Jewish leaders recognized that most Arabs in their new state were not hostile and assured them they were in no danger.  Haifa is an important example of this.  



> In the largest and best-known example, tens of thousands of Arabs were ordered or bullied into leaving the city of Haifa (on April 21-22) on the instructions of the Arab Higher Committee, the effective "government" of the Palestinian Arabs, despite strenuous Jewish efforts to persuade them to stay. Only days earlier, Tiberias's 6,000- strong Arab community had been similarly forced out by its own leaders, against local Jewish wishes. In Jaffa, Palestine's largest Arab city, the municipality organized the transfer of thousands of residents by land and sea; in Jerusalem, the Arab Higher Committee ordered the transfer of women and children, and local gang leaders pushed out residents of several neighborhoods.



Abbas's Fable :: Middle East Forum




> BRITISH POLICE MEMORANDUM ON 1948 EXODUS
> 
> 
> 10/PS                                                                                                                District Police Headquarters
> (C.I.D.) P.O.B. 700 Haifa
> 
> SECRET                                                                                                                             26th April, 1948
> A/A.I.C. C.I.D.
> 
> 
> Subject:- General Situation - Haifa District
> 
> The situation in Haifa remains unchanged.  Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe. On the other side the evacuation goes on and a large road convoy escorted by Military and containing a large percentage of Christians left Haifa for Beirut yesterday.  An estimated number of 700 has been given for this convoy and evacuation by sea goes on steadily.  At the same time the convoy and evacuation of women, children and older inhabitants from Tireh and surrounding villages has become a problem and these are taking refuge in a disused army camp near Tireh.  They are being carried out to Transjordan and Military lorries have been loaned to get this section clear.  At the moment it looks as if the greater part of very healthy crops which will soon require attention are going to be abandoned and lost.
> 
> Tireh was attacked again yesterday morning but managed to repulse the attack. There have been no other incidents reported.
> 
> 
> A.J. Bidmead
> for SUPERINTENDENT OF POLICE
> 
> Copy to -    District Commissioner, Haifa
> Superintendent of Police, Haifa
> File
> 
> 
> This letter was among documents in British Police files taken over by the Haganah when the British evacuated Haifa in May 1948. See S. Katz, Battleground, Bantam Books 1973.



British Police Memo - Israel & Judaism Studies

All the evidence shows that while the Arab leaders contemplated a war of extermination against the Jews and persuaded or forced Arab families to abandon their political rights and property, the Jews tried to persuade peaceful Arabs to remain as equal citizens of the new state.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a cult of self-proclaimed "chosen" people killed your family and stole your land, would you be slow witted and ignorant enough to forgive them?
> 
> David Ben-Gurion made it clear in 1938 that a "partial Jewish state" was a tactical concession in the Jews' historic efforts to redeem the land in its entirety.
> 
> "In a meeting of the Jewish leadership in 1938, Ben Gurion shared his assumption that after we build up a strong force following the establishment of the state  *we will abolish the partition* of the country and we will expand to the whole Land of Israel.'
> 
> *Mission Accomplished?*
> 
> Sample « Israeli Apartheid: A Beginner's Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before these tracts are designed to seduce the slow witted and ignorant, and now you're proving I'm right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're proving your irrational arrogance and knee-jerk support for ethnic cleansing.
> What do you imagine Ben-Gurion meant by the whole *Land of Israel*?
> Do you have a map?
Click to expand...


Everyone knows that he never said it.  There was no talk of partition in 1938.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't but you seem to have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Do you have a link? I would like to see who is feeding you that load of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to what specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's try this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...capture all the land west of the Jordan River, including the new state of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was this new state of Israel that the Arabs tried to capture in 1948? Do you have a map?
Click to expand...




> The official motives for their intervention were set out in a statement[92] of 15 May 1948 :
> 
> the only solution of the Palestine problem is the establishment of a unitary Palestinian State, in accordance with democratic principles, whereby its inhabitants will enjoy complete equality before the law, [and whereby] minorities will be assured of all the guarantees recognised in democratic constitutional countries ....



1948 Arab

A truly bizarre statement coming from Arab dictators whose subjects enjoyed no democratic rights and few political or civil rights of any sort and where minorities and dissenters were vigorously persecuted then as they are today.

While the Arab nations squeezed out these lies to justify their aggression, Jordan and Syria had from the first intended to annex portions of the Mandate they captured.  



> n 194647, Abdullah said that he had no intention to "resist or impede the partition of Palestine and creation of a Jewish state."[28] Hostile towards Palestinian nationalism, Abdullah wished to annex as much of Palestine as possible.[29] Ideally, Abdullah would have liked to annex all of Palestine, but he was prepared to compromise.[29][30] He supported the partition, intending that the West Bank area of the British Mandate allocated for Palestine be annexed to Jordan.[31] Abdullah had secret meetings with the Jewish Agency (at which the future Israeli Prime Minister Golda Meir was among the delegates) that reached an agreement of Jewish non-interference with Jordanian annexation of the West Bank (although Abdullah failed in his goal of acquiring an outlet to the Mediterranean Sea through the Negev desert) and of Jordanian agreement not to attack the area of the Jewish state contained in the United Nations partition resolution (in which Jerusalem was given neither to the Arab nor the Jewish state, but was to be an internationally administered area).



1948 Arab



> King Farouk of Egypt was anxious to prevent Abdullah from being seen as the main champion of the Arab world in Palestine, which he feared might damage his own leadership aspirations of the Arab world.[29] In addition, Farouk wished to annex all of southern Palestine to Egypt.[29] Nuri as-Said, the strongman of Iraq, had ambitions for bringing the entire Fertile Crescent under Iraqi leadership.[29] Both Syria and Lebanon wished to take certain areas of northern Palestine.[29] One result of the ambitions of the various Arab leaders was a distrust of all the Palestinian leaders who wished to set up a Palestinian state, and a mutual distrust of each other.[29] Co-operation was to be very poor during the war between the various Palestinian factions and the Arab armies.[29]



1948 Arab

So despite their public statements, the Arab invasions of the New state of Israel was not for the purpose of protecting or benefiting the Arabs living there, but simply for the purpose extending their own borders at the expense of the national aspirations of both the Jews and the Arabs living there.


----------



## georgephillip

Jos said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dispense with this arab agitprop drivel and recall the memorable words of Winnie Churchill "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Cool.[/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which book did "winnie" write this?
Click to expand...

In the book of drivel.
Of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Glubb Pusha, the British general who commanded the Jordanian (and Iraqi) army, called the 1948 war the phony war.

Lebanon had almost no army. Basically it just defended its border.

Syria went into Palestine a short wary for a few days then went back over its border.

Jordan was the only real power in the region. However, Jordan was promised $3M a year for 5 years and the West Bank if it would not attack Israel. It didn't.

Egypt set up some defenses around some Palestinian population centers and managed to keep Israel from taking the Gaza strip.

Then an armistice was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody lost that war. Nobody, including Palestine, lost any land in that war.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may imagine that 1,200,000 Arabs shared your irrational hatred of Israel, but the evidence is that most of the Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state, but were frightened by the Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army into fleeing from their homes.  One of the reasons the Israelis did so well in the war was that only a few thousands of the 1,200,000 Arabs in the territory chose to fight.  So there is no basis for believing the Arabs in the territories shared the opinions of the Arab leaders regarding a Jewish state or that they shared your irrational hatred of Israel.
> 
> I understand you have trouble thinking for yourself, but any reasonable person understands that the UN did not create the Jewish state of Israel; it proposed a Jewish state and an Arab state and then left the outcome up to the people living west of the Jordan River.  Once the British left and no other country was willing and able to take responsibility for the protectorate, the Jews would have created the state of Israel regardless of what the UN did.  The Jews were highly motivated to create Israel, but the Arabs, despite the ability of their leaders to rouse them to anti Jewish frenzies from time to time, showed no sustained ambition to create another Arab state or to resist the creation of a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your (imaginary) evidence that "most Arabs had no strong objections to a Jewish state?" Zionists were never secretive about their plans for Greater Israel. The UN proposal to turn over half the land of Palestine to a minority which owned less that seven percent of the land and made up one-third of the population confirmed Arab suspicions of an impending Nakba.
> 
> Even ignorant racist imaginations should be able to fathom how the fear of territorial displacement and dispossession drove a majority of Arabs to oppose a Jewish state; particularly since Palestinian Arabs had seen the Jewish population of Palestine triple since the end of WWI.
> 
> I understand you're little more than a shill for Israel; however, any reasonable person understands the Jewish state would not exist today without the UN and western imperial interests driving its creation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, the UN proposed Jewish state contained more than half of the total population of the Mandate, 500,000 Jews and 400,000 Arabs.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that the Arabs left because of a strong opposition to a Jewish state or because they were strongly motivated to see an Arab state in all of the land west of the Jordan River, but there is substantial evidence to suggest that most of the Arabs were herded out of Israel by Arab leaders and the Arab Liberation Army before what Abdul Rahman Azzam, the secretary general of the Arab League, promised would be "a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars."
> 
> Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly
> 
> The Arabs left despite the fact that at the outset of the war Jewish leaders recognized that most Arabs in their new state were not hostile and assured them they were in no danger.  Haifa is an important example of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the largest and best-known example, tens of thousands of Arabs were ordered or bullied into leaving the city of Haifa (on April 21-22) on the instructions of the Arab Higher Committee, the effective "government" of the Palestinian Arabs, despite strenuous Jewish efforts to persuade them to stay. Only days earlier, Tiberias's 6,000- strong Arab community had been similarly forced out by its own leaders, against local Jewish wishes. In Jaffa, Palestine's largest Arab city, the municipality organized the transfer of thousands of residents by land and sea; in Jerusalem, the Arab Higher Committee ordered the transfer of women and children, and local gang leaders pushed out residents of several neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbas's Fable :: Middle East Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRITISH POLICE MEMORANDUM ON 1948 EXODUS
> 
> 
> 10/PS                                                                                                                District Police Headquarters
> (C.I.D.) P.O.B. 700 Haifa
> 
> SECRET                                                                                                                             26th April, 1948
> A/A.I.C. C.I.D.
> 
> 
> Subject:- General Situation - Haifa District
> 
> The situation in Haifa remains unchanged.  Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe. On the other side the evacuation goes on and a large road convoy escorted by Military and containing a large percentage of Christians left Haifa for Beirut yesterday.  An estimated number of 700 has been given for this convoy and evacuation by sea goes on steadily.  At the same time the convoy and evacuation of women, children and older inhabitants from Tireh and surrounding villages has become a problem and these are taking refuge in a disused army camp near Tireh.  They are being carried out to Transjordan and Military lorries have been loaned to get this section clear.  At the moment it looks as if the greater part of very healthy crops which will soon require attention are going to be abandoned and lost.
> 
> Tireh was attacked again yesterday morning but managed to repulse the attack. There have been no other incidents reported.
> 
> 
> A.J. Bidmead
> for SUPERINTENDENT OF POLICE
> 
> Copy to -    District Commissioner, Haifa
> Superintendent of Police, Haifa
> File
> 
> 
> This letter was among documents in British Police files taken over by the Haganah when the British evacuated Haifa in May 1948. See S. Katz, Battleground, Bantam Books 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> British Police Memo - Israel & Judaism Studies
> 
> All the evidence shows that while the Arab leaders contemplated a war of extermination against the Jews and persuaded or forced Arab families to abandon their political rights and property, the Jews tried to persuade peaceful Arabs to remain as equal citizens of the new state.
Click to expand...

So what if the proposed Jewish state contained 400,000 Arabs at its inception?
They would have held no rights of nationality which, by definition, apply only to the "chosen."
The next 500,000 Jews from bum-fuck Brooklyn would have had political rights superior to Muslims and Christians whose families had lived in Palestine for generations.

Abdul Rahman Azzam also predicted an invading Muslim horde from outside Palestine that would be larger than Palestine's Arab population. His arrogance and error was matched only by his hyperbole.

All the evidence shows conclusively that Zionist terrorists killed anyone who didn't leave the proposed Jewish state when they were told:

"The Zionist groups of Irgun and Lehi reverted to their 19371939 strategy of indiscriminate attacks by placing bombs and throwing grenades into crowded places such as bus stops, shopping centres and markets. Their attacks on British forces reduced British troops' ability and willingness to protect Jewish traffic..." 

By 1948 "transfer" was operative element of Zionist terror:

"During the 'long seminar', a meeting of Ben-Gurion with his chief advisors in January 1948, the departure point was that it was desirable to *'transfer' as many Arabs as possible out of Jewish territory*, and the discussion focused mainly on the implementation.[14]:63 

"The experience gained in a number of attacks in February 1948, notably those on Qisarya and Sa'sa', was used in the development of a plan detailing how enemy population centers should be handled.[14]:82 

"According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians."

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> Glubb Pusha, the British general who commanded the Jordanian (and Iraqi) army, called the 1948 war the phony war.
> 
> Lebanon had almost no army. Basically it just defended its border.
> 
> Syria went into Palestine a short wary for a few days then went back over its border.
> 
> Jordan was the only real power in the region. However, Jordan was promised $3M a year for 5 years and the West Bank if it would not attack Israel. It didn't.
> 
> Egypt set up some defenses around some Palestinian population centers and managed to keep Israel from taking the Gaza strip.
> 
> Then an armistice was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody surrendered. Nobody lost that war. Nobody, including Palestine, lost any land in that war.


"During the 1948 Arab&#8211;Israeli War the Arab legion was considered the strongest Arab army involved in the war. Glubb led the Arab Legion across Jordan to occupy the West Bank. 

"Despite some negotiation and understanding between the Jewish Agency and King Abdullah, severe fighting took place in Kfar Etzion, Jerusalem and Latrun. According to Avi Shlaim,

"Rumours that Abdullah was once again in contact with the Jewish leaders further damaged his standing in the Arab world. 

"His many critics suggested that he was prepared to compromise the Arab claim to the whole of Palestine as long as he could acquire part of Palestine for himself. 

"'The internecine struggles of the Arabs,' reported Glubb, 'are more in the minds of Arab politicians than the struggle against the Jews. Azzam Pasha, the mufti and the Syrian government would sooner see the Jews get the whole of Palestine than that King Abdullah should benefit.'"

John Bagot Glubb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before these tracts are designed to seduce the slow witted and ignorant, and now you're proving I'm right again.
> 
> 
> 
> You're proving your irrational arrogance and knee-jerk support for ethnic cleansing.
> What do you imagine Ben-Gurion meant by the whole *Land of Israel*?
> Do you have a map?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that he never said it.  There was no talk of partition in 1938.
Click to expand...

*Not everyone.*

"In 1937, the Peel Commission proposed a partition between a small Jewish state, whose Arab population would have to be transferred, and an Arab state to be attached to Jordan. 

"The proposal was rejected by the Arabs and by the Zionist Congress (by 300 votes to 158), but accepted by the latter as a basis for negotiations between the Zionist Executive and the British government"

British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _Oh dear, no link then it did not happen_


Ignorance isn't a valid argument here.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _In the book of drivel.Of course._


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _So what if the proposed Jewish state contained 400,000 Arabs at its inception?_


Seems like too many too, with the clear prospect of wanton arab settlement activity.


georgephillip said:


> _They would have held no rights of nationality which, by definition, apply only to the "chosen."_


Baseless drivel.


georgephillip said:


> _The next 500,000 Jews from bum-fuck Brooklyn would have had political rights superior to Muslims and Christians whose families had lived in Palestine for generations._


Drivel. Anywhere jewish development started there would be arabs claiming their family donkey had been pissing there for generations, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _Abdul Rahman Azzam also predicted an invading Muslim horde from outside Palestine that would be larger than Palestine's Arab population. His arrogance and error was matched only by his hyperbole._


Cool evidence that arabs started that war, and have been dumbass too. Thanks are due, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians."_


Pappe is full of shitt, so's wikipedia, so are those quoting both of the former, of course. In memorable words of Benny Morris "Plan D has given rise over the decades to a minor historiographic controversy, with Palestinian and pro-Palestinian historians charging that it was the Haganah's master plan for the expulsion of the country's Arabs. But a cursory examination of the actual text leads to a different conclusion. The plan calls for securing the emergent state's territory and borders and the border areas ... Nowhere does the document speak of a policy or desire to expel 'the Arab inhabitants' of Palestine or any of its constituent regions; nowhere is any brigade instructed to clear out 'the Arabs'."


----------



## Jos

docmauser1 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh dear, no link then it did not happen_
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance isn't a valid argument here.
Click to expand...


thats not a link


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So what if the proposed Jewish state contained 400,000 Arabs at its inception?_
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like too many too, with the clear prospect of wanton arab settlement activity.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They would have held no rights of nationality which, by definition, apply only to the "chosen."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baseless drivel.Drivel. Anywhere jewish development started there would be arabs claiming their family donkey had been pissing there for generations, of course.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Abdul Rahman Azzam also predicted an invading Muslim horde from outside Palestine that would be larger than Palestine's Arab population. His arrogance and error was matched only by his hyperbole._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool evidence that arabs started that war, and have been dumbass too. Thanks are due, of course.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pappe is full of shitt, so's wikipedia, so are those quoting both of the former, of course. In memorable words of Benny Morris "Plan D has given rise over the decades to a minor historiographic controversy, with Palestinian and pro-Palestinian historians charging that it was the Haganah's master plan for the expulsion of the country's Arabs. But a cursory examination of the actual text leads to a different conclusion. The plan calls for securing the emergent state's territory and borders and the border areas ... Nowhere does the document speak of a policy or desire to expel 'the Arab inhabitants' of Palestine or any of its constituent regions; nowhere is any brigade instructed to clear out 'the Arabs'."
Click to expand...

*Just for you, Shitt-Headd:*

"During Operation Hiram in the upper Galilee, Israeli military commanders received the order: '*Do all you can to immediately and quickly purge the conquered territories of all hostile elements in accordance with the orders issued.* 

The residents should be helped to leave the *areas that have been conquered*'. (31 October 1948, Moshe Carmel) 

"The UN's acting Mediator, Ralph Bunche, reported that United Nations Observers had recorded *extensive looting of villages in Galilee by Israeli forces*, who carried away goats, sheep and mules. This looting, United Nations Observers report, appeared to have been systematic as *army trucks were used for transportation.* 

"The situation, states the report, created a new influx of refugees into Lebanon. Israeli forces, he stated, have occupied the area in Galilee formerly occupied by Kaukji's forces, and have crossed the Lebanese frontier. 

"Bunche goes on to say 'that Israeli forces now hold positions inside the south-east corner of Lebanon, involving some fifteen Lebanese villages which are occupied by small Israeli detachments'.[60]

"*According to Morris*[9]:492 altogether 200,000&#8211;230,000 Palestinians left in this stage. 

"According to Ilan Pappé, 'In a matter of seven months, *five hundred and thirty one villages were destroyed and eleven urban neighborhoods emptied* [&#8230;] The mass expulsion was accompanied by massacres, rape and [the] imprisonment of men [&#8230;] in labor camps for periods [of] over a year'".

*Did you get your share of goats and sheep?*

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh dear, no link then it did not happen_
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance isn't a valid argument here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _thats not a link_
Click to expand...

But amazon is, of course. My faithful readership should learn to provide for themselves.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So what if the proposed Jewish state contained 400,000 Arabs at its inception?_
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like too many too, with the clear prospect of wanton arab settlement activity.Baseless drivel.Drivel. Anywhere jewish development started there would be arabs claiming their family donkey had been pissing there for generations, of course.Cool evidence that arabs started that war, and have been dumbass too. Thanks are due, of course.
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pappe is full of shitt, so's wikipedia, so are those quoting both of the former, of course. In memorable words of Benny Morris "Plan D has given rise over the decades to a minor historiographic controversy, with Palestinian and pro-Palestinian historians charging that it was the Haganah's master plan for the expulsion of the country's Arabs. But a cursory examination of the actual text leads to a different conclusion. The plan calls for securing the emergent state's territory and borders and the border areas ... Nowhere does the document speak of a policy or desire to expel 'the Arab inhabitants' of Palestine or any of its constituent regions; nowhere is any brigade instructed to clear out 'the Arabs'."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Just for you, Shitt-Headd:_
Click to expand...

Oh! Feisty drivel!


georgephillip said:


> _"According to Morris:492 altogether 200,000230,000 Palestinians left in this stage._


Coll proof that bullets don't fly in one direction only! Besides the only palestinians that time were jews. Arabs demanded to be called "southern Syria". The aurhor of that wikidrivel should get an education, a life and a job, and promise not to make stuff up.


georgephillip said:


> _"According to Ilan Pappé, 'In a matter of seven months, five hundred and thirty one villages were destroyed and eleven urban neighborhoods emptied..._


Pappe is full of shitt, so's wikipedia, so are those quoting both of the former, of course. In memorable words of D.Pryce-Jones "In interviews Pappe regularly explains: "We do [historiography] because of ideological reasons, not because we are truth seekers.""


georgephillip said:


> _Did you get your share of goats and sheep?_


I've got more than my fair share reading "goats and sheep" here, of course!


----------



## georgephillip

"A group of Jews and Arabs are fighting in the Israeli courts to be recognized as 'Israelis,' a nationality currently denied them, in a case that officials fear may threaten the country's self-declared status as a Jewish state.

"Israel refused to recognize an Israeli nationality at the country's establishment in 1948, *making an unusual distinction between 'citizenship' and 'nationality.*'  

"Although all Israelis qualify as 'citizens of Israel,' *the state is defined as belonging to the 'Jewish nation,*' meaning not only the 5.6 million Israeli Jews but also more than seven million Jews in the diaspora..."

"Uri Avnery, a peace activist and former member of the parliament, said the current nationality system gave Jews living abroad a far greater stake in Israel than its 1.3 million Arab citizens.

    "The State of Israel cannot recognize an 'Israeli" nation because it is the state of the 'Jewish' nation . . . *it belongs to the Jews of Brooklyn, Budapest and Buenos Aires*, even though these consider themselves as belonging to the American, Hungarian or Argentine nations (states).

"International Zionist organizations representing the diaspora, such as the Jewish National Fund and the Jewish Agency, are given in Israeli law a special, quasi-governmental role, especially in relation to immigration and control over large areas of Israeli territory *for the settlement of Jews only*..."

Jonathan Cook, "'Israeli Nation' vs. 'Jewish State'"


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"Uri Avnery, a peace activist and former member of the parliament, said the current nationality system gave Jews living abroad a far greater stake in Israel than its 1.3 million Arab citizens._


Let us recall the memorable words S.Plaut "... Avnery's late mother was a gallant woman of valor (actually, my own theory is that all leftists choose their political positions simply on the basis of their desire to make their mommies angry). A couple of weeks back, the rightish weekly Makor Rishon published a scoop. Seems that in Momma Avnery's will, she denounced Comrade Sonny and left him without a farthing because she considered him a vile traitor."
Mommy knows, indeed.


georgephillip said:


> _Jonathan Cook, "'Israeli Nation' vs. 'Jewish State'"_


Cook is just a little vile shitt.


----------



## georgephillip

I'm guessing you have no explanation for why Israel refused to recognize an Israeli nationality at its inception.

"The head of the campaign for Israeli nationality, *Uzzi Ornan*, a retired linguistics professor, said: 'It is absurd that Israel, which recognizes dozens of different nationalities, refuses to recognize the one nationality it is supposed to represent.'"

*Another vile mother-hating leftist, I'm sure.*

Jonathan Cook, "'Israeli Nation' vs. 'Jewish State'"


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> "A group of Jews and Arabs are fighting in the Israeli courts to be recognized as 'Israelis,' a nationality currently denied them, in a case that officials fear may threaten the country's self-declared status as a Jewish state.
> 
> "Israel refused to recognize an Israeli nationality at the country's establishment in 1948, *making an unusual distinction between 'citizenship' and 'nationality.*'
> 
> "Although all Israelis qualify as 'citizens of Israel,' *the state is defined as belonging to the 'Jewish nation,*' meaning not only the 5.6 million Israeli Jews but also more than seven million Jews in the diaspora..."
> 
> "Uri Avnery, a peace activist and former member of the parliament, said the current nationality system gave Jews living abroad a far greater stake in Israel than its 1.3 million Arab citizens.
> 
> "The State of Israel cannot recognize an 'Israeli" nation because it is the state of the 'Jewish' nation . . . *it belongs to the Jews of Brooklyn, Budapest and Buenos Aires*, even though these consider themselves as belonging to the American, Hungarian or Argentine nations (states).
> 
> "International Zionist organizations representing the diaspora, such as the Jewish National Fund and the Jewish Agency, are given in Israeli law a special, quasi-governmental role, especially in relation to immigration and control over large areas of Israeli territory *for the settlement of Jews only*..."
> 
> Jonathan Cook, "'Israeli Nation' vs. 'Jewish State'"



Dude what are you talking about ? What rights are granted under 'Nationality' privilege as you call it ? 
What rights do Jews abroad Israel enjoy that the Israeli citizens Arabs do not ?


----------



## georgephillip

Are you denying there are currently over 130 different nationalities recognized by the State of Israel for use in registering for an ID card? What other nation in the world recognizes "Arab" and "Unknown" but not "Israeli"?

Jonathon Cook is reporting on a group of Jews and Arabs who are petitioning the Israeli Supreme Court to be recognized as Israelis. Opponents argue against their petition by claiming it would threaten Israel's self-declared status as a Jewish state.

The Israeli government is waging a steadily escalating campaign to criminalize politically legitimate activities of Israeli-Palestinians. So far, no Jews living abroad have been subjected to similar tactics of apartheid. Maybe Chomsky should be worried?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _I'm guessing_


A euphemism for "I'm lost for the life of it".


georgephillip said:


> _you have no explanation for why Israel refused to recognize an Israeli nationality at its inception._


Of course, we have! Israel has been intended to be a safe place for jews, that's it. Senior judophobes in this respect are very much inconsistent - demanding of jews to get out of (your country here) and then getting upset they go to Israel. Very much inconsistent, indeed.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In Israel Citizenship and nationality are two different things.
> 
> "Citizenship (ezrahut) may be held by Arabs or Jews.  *Nationality (le'um), bestows much greater rights than citizenship, is for Jews alone.*
> 
> "In 1972 the Supreme Court that non-Jews cannot qualify for nationality rights in the state of Israel because there is no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people."
> 
> Would Jews immigrating from other countries gain the rights bestowed by nationality, rights denied to native born Arabs or Christians?
> 
> *Is there no Israeli nation separate from the Jewish people?*
> 
> http://www.wake-up-america.net/ISRAEL- A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,but this is just a blunt lie, and even thought your source 'Wake-up-america' screams objectivity, it must be misinformed ... (And for some reason doesn't load.)
> 
> I don't know what your source was trying to say ... What i do know is this:
> There is absolutely no differentiation between citizens of Israel under the law.
> 
> So to your question, the Jews immigrating from other countries will have the same rights as native born Arabs or Christians or Buddhist or Jews or any other human being who has Israeli citizenship.
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'll even tell you one better, Arabs rights in Israel is much better that of any Arab living in the neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ishmael Khaldi,  an Arab citizen of Israel and the nation's first high ranking Muslim in  the Israeli foreign service, while Israeli society is far from perfect,  minorities in Israel fare far better than any other country in the  Middle East. He wrote:I am a proud Israeli  along with many other non-Jewish Israelis such as Druze, Bahai, Bedouin, Christians and Muslims, who live in one of the most culturally diversified societies and the only true democracy  in the Middle East. Like America, Israeli society is far from perfect,  but let us deal honestly. By any yardstick you choose  educational  opportunity, economic development, women and gay's rights, freedom of speech and assembly, legislative representation  Israel's minorities fare far better than any other country in the Middle East.[196]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (from the same source)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's little doubt Arab citizens of Israel enjoy democratic rights unimaginable in Bahrain and other US supported Arab dictatorships; however, that bar is pretty low. Defining the Israeli state as a Jewish state does seem to inject a _de jure_ element of apartheid into the equation:
> 
> "Many Arab citizens feel that the state, as well as society at large, not only actively limits them to second-class citizenship, but treats them as enemies, impacting their perception of the de jure versus de facto quality of their citizenship.[153]
> 
> "The joint document The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, asserts: 'Defining the Israeli State as a Jewish State and exploiting democracy in the service of its Jewishness excludes us, and creates tension between us and the nature and essence of the State.'
> 
> "The document explains that by definition the 'Jewish State' concept is based on ethnically preferential treatment towards Jews enshrined in immigration (the Law of Return) and land policy (the Jewish National Fund), and calls for the establishment of minority rights protections enforced by an independent anti-discrimination commission."
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sorry about that link.
> It's not opening for me either.
> I'll try to find another source.
Click to expand...


We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,but this is just a blunt lie, and even thought your source 'Wake-up-america' screams objectivity, it must be misinformed ... (And for some reason doesn't load.)
> 
> I don't know what your source was trying to say ... What i do know is this:
> There is absolutely no differentiation between citizens of Israel under the law.
> 
> So to your question, the Jews immigrating from other countries will have the same rights as native born Arabs or Christians or Buddhist or Jews or any other human being who has Israeli citizenship.
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'll even tell you one better, Arabs rights in Israel is much better that of any Arab living in the neighboring countries.
> 
> (from the same source)
> 
> 
> 
> There's little doubt Arab citizens of Israel enjoy democratic rights unimaginable in Bahrain and other US supported Arab dictatorships; however, that bar is pretty low. Defining the Israeli state as a Jewish state does seem to inject a _de jure_ element of apartheid into the equation:
> 
> "Many Arab citizens feel that the state, as well as society at large, not only actively limits them to second-class citizenship, but treats them as enemies, impacting their perception of the de jure versus de facto quality of their citizenship.[153]
> 
> "The joint document The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, asserts: 'Defining the Israeli State as a Jewish State and exploiting democracy in the service of its Jewishness excludes us, and creates tension between us and the nature and essence of the State.'
> 
> "The document explains that by definition the 'Jewish State' concept is based on ethnically preferential treatment towards Jews enshrined in immigration (the Law of Return) and land policy (the Jewish National Fund), and calls for the establishment of minority rights protections enforced by an independent anti-discrimination commission."
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sorry about that link.
> It's not opening for me either.
> I'll try to find another source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
> I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.
Click to expand...




> We were talking about equality under the law...



You're joking, right?


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Are you denying there are currently over 130 different nationalities recognized by the State of Israel for use in registering for an ID card? What other nation in the world recognizes "Arab" and "Unknown" but not "Israeli"?
> 
> Jonathon Cook is reporting on a group of Jews and Arabs who are petitioning the Israeli Supreme Court to be recognized as Israelis. Opponents argue against their petition by claiming it would threaten Israel's self-declared status as a Jewish state.
> 
> The Israeli government is waging a steadily escalating campaign to criminalize politically legitimate activities of Israeli-Palestinians. So far, no Jews living abroad have been subjected to similar tactics of apartheid. Maybe Chomsky should be worried?



You didn't answer my question 



> Dude what are you talking about ? What rights are granted under 'Nationality' privilege as you call it ?
> What rights do Jews abroad Israel enjoy that the Israeli citizens Arabs do not ?


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,but this is just a blunt lie, and even thought your source 'Wake-up-america' screams objectivity, it must be misinformed ... (And for some reason doesn't load.)
> 
> I don't know what your source was trying to say ... What i do know is this:
> There is absolutely no differentiation between citizens of Israel under the law.
> 
> So to your question, the Jews immigrating from other countries will have the same rights as native born Arabs or Christians or Buddhist or Jews or any other human being who has Israeli citizenship.
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'll even tell you one better, Arabs rights in Israel is much better that of any Arab living in the neighboring countries.
> 
> (from the same source)
> 
> 
> 
> There's little doubt Arab citizens of Israel enjoy democratic rights unimaginable in Bahrain and other US supported Arab dictatorships; however, that bar is pretty low. Defining the Israeli state as a Jewish state does seem to inject a _de jure_ element of apartheid into the equation:
> 
> "Many Arab citizens feel that the state, as well as society at large, not only actively limits them to second-class citizenship, but treats them as enemies, impacting their perception of the de jure versus de facto quality of their citizenship.[153]
> 
> "The joint document The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, asserts: 'Defining the Israeli State as a Jewish State and exploiting democracy in the service of its Jewishness excludes us, and creates tension between us and the nature and essence of the State.'
> 
> "The document explains that by definition the 'Jewish State' concept is based on ethnically preferential treatment towards Jews enshrined in immigration (the Law of Return) and land policy (the Jewish National Fund), and calls for the establishment of minority rights protections enforced by an independent anti-discrimination commission."
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sorry about that link.
> It's not opening for me either.
> I'll try to find another source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
> I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.
Click to expand...

The 1% rule in America the same way they do everywhere else on this planet, including Israel.
Americans don't have segregated roads or schools, and, as far as I know, all Americans share the same nationality. One's religion isn't noted on US identity cards.

"Close to 4 million Palestinian Muslims and Christians are being subjected to Israeli laws that are different than the laws governing the 4.5 million Israeli Jews? Is this a 'democratically' elected apartheid, or not, that is the question?

"In the occupied West Bank there are 'Jewish Roads' and 'Non-Jewish Roads'?

"Israel issues national identify cards where the religion of the card holder is clearly shown in bold type?

"Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza drive vehicles with license plates that have different coloring than the cars driven by Israeli settlers?

Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza hold ID cards that are of different colors than the cards held by Israeli settlers?"

Quiz Yourself on 'Israeli Democracy'


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's little doubt Arab citizens of Israel enjoy democratic rights unimaginable in Bahrain and other US supported Arab dictatorships; however, that bar is pretty low. Defining the Israeli state as a Jewish state does seem to inject a _de jure_ element of apartheid into the equation:
> 
> "Many Arab citizens feel that the state, as well as society at large, not only actively limits them to second-class citizenship, but treats them as enemies, impacting their perception of the de jure versus de facto quality of their citizenship.[153]
> 
> "The joint document The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, asserts: 'Defining the Israeli State as a Jewish State and exploiting democracy in the service of its Jewishness excludes us, and creates tension between us and the nature and essence of the State.'
> 
> "The document explains that by definition the 'Jewish State' concept is based on ethnically preferential treatment towards Jews enshrined in immigration (the Law of Return) and land policy (the Jewish National Fund), and calls for the establishment of minority rights protections enforced by an independent anti-discrimination commission."
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sorry about that link.
> It's not opening for me either.
> I'll try to find another source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
> I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1% rule in America the same way they do everywhere else on this planet, including Israel.
> Americans don't have segregated roads or schools, and, as far as I know, all Americans share the same nationality. One's religion isn't noted on US identity cards.
Click to expand...

This is an Israeli passport given to all Israeli citizens:






As you can see there is no mention of 'One's religion' as you said or ethnicity,
And the Nationality is Israeli.

I don't know what are your sources for your information about noting religion in the Id card, but those sources are clearly wrong.




> "Close to 4 million Palestinian Muslims and Christians are being subjected to Israeli laws that are different than the laws governing the 4.5 million Israeli Jews? Is this a 'democratically' elected apartheid, or not, that is the question?


What ? Please clarify what you are talking about ... What 4 million Palestinians ?
The ones in the Territories ? We are talking about citizens.



> "In the occupied West Bank there are 'Jewish Roads' and 'Non-Jewish Roads'?


Again we are talking about Israeli citizens and people who are not citizens.
There are no 'Jewish roads' and 'Non Jewish roads' - there are 'Israeli citizen' roads and 'Not Israeli citizen roads' I agree the Idea is dumb and is discriminating against people who are not citizens , but all is not black and white as you paint it.
The separation of roads were implemented due to numerous incidents where Palestinians where shooting on Israeli vehicles so bypass roads were build.
The road separation happened because of security reasons, and not racism.

Israeli citizens Arab or otherwise are treated the same as Jewish citizens , and that is what i have said all along.







> "Israel issues national identify cards where the religion of the card holder is clearly shown in bold type?


Look at the Passport.



> "Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza drive vehicles with license plates that have different coloring than the cars driven by Israeli settlers?


All non Israeli registered vehicles have different coloring license plates, like in any other country. What's the problem here ?



> Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza hold ID cards that are of different colors than the cards held by Israeli settlers?"



Our discussion is about Israeli citizens, not Palestinians in general.
My claim was that all Israeli citizens are equal under the law, while your claim was that Israel differentiate it's civilians by race. How is this argument relevant ?

Either way as the Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza are not citizens, they don't have the same ID card as the Palestinians(Or other people) who are citizens.


Quiz Yourself on 'Israeli Democracy'[/QUOTE]


Would it kill you for once to use an objective source of information ?
I'm not saying Pro Israeli , but how about objective...
Your source is "http://www.palestineremembered.com/" how objective can it be ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
> I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1% rule in America the same way they do everywhere else on this planet, including Israel.
> Americans don't have segregated roads or schools, and, as far as I know, all Americans share the same nationality. One's religion isn't noted on US identity cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an Israeli passport given to all Israeli citizens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no mention of 'One's religion' as you said or ethnicity,
> And the Nationality is Israeli.
> 
> I don't know what are your sources for your information about noting religion in the Id card, but those sources are clearly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> What ? Please clarify what you are talking about ... What 4 million Palestinians ?
> The ones in the Territories ? We are talking about citizens.
> 
> 
> Again we are talking about Israeli citizens and people who are not citizens.
> There are no 'Jewish roads' and 'Non Jewish roads' - there are 'Israeli citizen' roads and 'Not Israeli citizen roads' I agree the Idea is dumb and is discriminating against people who are not citizens , but all is not black and white as you paint it.
> The separation of roads were implemented due to numerous incidents where Palestinians where shooting on Israeli vehicles so bypass roads were build.
> The road separation happened because of security reasons, and not racism.
> 
> Israeli citizens Arab or otherwise are treated the same as Jewish citizens , and that is what i have said all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza drive vehicles with license plates that have different coloring than the cars driven by Israeli settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All non Israeli registered vehicles have different coloring license plates, like in any other country. What's the problem here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza hold ID cards that are of different colors than the cards held by Israeli settlers?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our discussion is about Israeli citizens, not Palestinians in general.
> My claim was that all Israeli citizens are equal under the law, while your claim was that Israel differentiate it's civilians by race. How is this argument relevant ?
> 
> Either way as the Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza are not citizens, they don't have the same ID card as the Palestinians(Or other people) who are citizens.
> 
> 
> Quiz Yourself on 'Israeli Democracy'
Click to expand...



Would it kill you for once to use an objective source of information ?
I'm not saying Pro Israeli , but how about objective...
Your source is "http://www.palestineremembered.com/" how objective can it be ?[/QUOTE]

What sources would you consider objective?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpW409WOgwE]Israel&#39;s unwanted citizens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying there are currently over 130 different nationalities recognized by the State of Israel for use in registering for an ID card? What other nation in the world recognizes "Arab" and "Unknown" but not "Israeli"?
> 
> Jonathon Cook is reporting on a group of Jews and Arabs who are petitioning the Israeli Supreme Court to be recognized as Israelis. Opponents argue against their petition by claiming it would threaten Israel's self-declared status as a Jewish state.
> 
> The Israeli government is waging a steadily escalating campaign to criminalize politically legitimate activities of Israeli-Palestinians. So far, no Jews living abroad have been subjected to similar tactics of apartheid. Maybe Chomsky should be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what are you talking about ? What rights are granted under 'Nationality' privilege as you call it ?
> What rights do Jews abroad Israel enjoy that the Israeli citizens Arabs do not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How about building permits?
Why are Arab citizens denied permits to build on their land while Jews are not? According to PF's most recent video(#2816),30 percent of the citizens of Lod (Arabs) haven't received a building permit in the last ten years while Jews have faced no such discrimination.


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about equality under the law , not feelings.
> I'm sure many minorities in the US are feeling that they are a 2nd class citizens,it does not mean that the state law differentiate between them and other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1% rule in America the same way they do everywhere else on this planet, including Israel.
> Americans don't have segregated roads or schools, and, as far as I know, all Americans share the same nationality. One's religion isn't noted on US identity cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an Israeli passport given to all Israeli citizens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no mention of 'One's religion' as you said or ethnicity,
> And the Nationality is Israeli.
> 
> I don't know what are your sources for your information about noting religion in the Id card, but those sources are clearly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> What ? Please clarify what you are talking about ... What 4 million Palestinians ?
> The ones in the Territories ? We are talking about citizens.
> 
> 
> Again we are talking about Israeli citizens and people who are not citizens.
> There are no 'Jewish roads' and 'Non Jewish roads' - there are 'Israeli citizen' roads and 'Not Israeli citizen roads' I agree the Idea is dumb and is discriminating against people who are not citizens , but all is not black and white as you paint it.
> The separation of roads were implemented due to numerous incidents where Palestinians where shooting on Israeli vehicles so bypass roads were build.
> The road separation happened because of security reasons, and not racism.
> 
> Israeli citizens Arab or otherwise are treated the same as Jewish citizens , and that is what i have said all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza drive vehicles with license plates that have different coloring than the cars driven by Israeli settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All non Israeli registered vehicles have different coloring license plates, like in any other country. What's the problem here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza hold ID cards that are of different colors than the cards held by Israeli settlers?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our discussion is about Israeli citizens, not Palestinians in general.
> My claim was that all Israeli citizens are equal under the law, while your claim was that Israel differentiate it's civilians by race. How is this argument relevant ?
> 
> Either way as the Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza are not citizens, they don't have the same ID card as the Palestinians(Or other people) who are citizens.
> 
> 
> Quiz Yourself on 'Israeli Democracy'
Click to expand...



Would it kill you for once to use an objective source of information ?
I'm not saying Pro Israeli , but how about objective...
Your source is "http://www.palestineremembered.com/" how objective can it be ?[/QUOTE]
"Nor can anyone serious maintain that the 1.3 million Arabs who live in Israel are equal citizens. With the exception of the right to vote and the right to stand for office, which was almost taken from some of their representatives this month, there is hardly a sphere in which they can be said to be citizens of a democracy. They are discriminated against in every realm of life, and they are excluded from the democratic public discourse. One of their newspapers was recently shut down for two years by the interior minister and a mass movement of the Arab population is under threat of being outlawed. "Democracy" doesn't seem to be the appropriate word here, either.

Even some of the new immigrants do not share in Israeli democracy. *A soldier in the Israel Defense Forces named Michael Gorkin cannot become an Israeli citizen only because he is not a Jew.* 

"What's left? *Democracy exists only for the state's (proven) Jewish residents*. That is, for about 5.3 million people, half of the 10.6 million people who live here. They are the only intended beneficiaries of the rule of law, freedom of expression, civic freedoms, equality before the law and a fair and just legal system."

*Any state that denies citizenship to one of its soldiers on the basis of religion is not democratic.*

Half a democracy by Ha'aretz Daily


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _How about building permits?_


Yeah! How'bout them illegal settlers?!


georgephillip said:


> _Why are Arab citizens denied permits to build on their land while Jews are not?_


They have to have "land", obviously, first, but its a western concept they refuse to accept - "Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth." Omar Ahmad, co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations. (CAIR), July, 1998.












 According to PF's most recent video(#2816),30 percent of the citizens of Lod (Arabs) haven't received a building permit in the last ten years while Jews have faced no such discrimination.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1% rule in America the same way they do everywhere else on this planet, including Israel.
> Americans don't have segregated roads or schools, and, as far as I know, all Americans share the same nationality. One's religion isn't noted on US identity cards.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Israeli passport given to all Israeli citizens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no mention of 'One's religion' as you said or ethnicity,
> And the Nationality is Israeli.
> 
> I don't know what are your sources for your information about noting religion in the Id card, but those sources are clearly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> What ? Please clarify what you are talking about ... What 4 million Palestinians ?
> The ones in the Territories ? We are talking about citizens.
> 
> 
> Again we are talking about Israeli citizens and people who are not citizens.
> There are no 'Jewish roads' and 'Non Jewish roads' - there are 'Israeli citizen' roads and 'Not Israeli citizen roads' I agree the Idea is dumb and is discriminating against people who are not citizens , but all is not black and white as you paint it.
> The separation of roads were implemented due to numerous incidents where Palestinians where shooting on Israeli vehicles so bypass roads were build.
> The road separation happened because of security reasons, and not racism.
> 
> Israeli citizens Arab or otherwise are treated the same as Jewish citizens , and that is what i have said all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Passport.
> 
> 
> All non Israeli registered vehicles have different coloring license plates, like in any other country. What's the problem here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza hold ID cards that are of different colors than the cards held by Israeli settlers?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our discussion is about Israeli citizens, not Palestinians in general.
> My claim was that all Israeli citizens are equal under the law, while your claim was that Israel differentiate it's civilians by race. How is this argument relevant ?
> 
> Either way as the Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza are not citizens, they don't have the same ID card as the Palestinians(Or other people) who are citizens.
> 
> 
> Quiz Yourself on 'Israeli Democracy'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill you for once to use an objective source of information ?
> I'm not saying Pro Israeli , but how about objective...
> Your source is "http://www.palestineremembered.com/" how objective can it be ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nor can anyone serious maintain that the 1.3 million Arabs who live in Israel are equal citizens. With the exception of the right to vote and the right to stand for office, which was almost taken from some of their representatives this month, there is hardly a sphere in which they can be said to be citizens of a democracy. They are discriminated against in every realm of life, and they are excluded from the democratic public discourse. One of their newspapers was recently shut down for two years by the interior minister and a mass movement of the Arab population is under threat of being outlawed. "Democracy" doesn't seem to be the appropriate word here, either.
> 
> Even some of the new immigrants do not share in Israeli democracy. *A soldier in the Israel Defense Forces named Michael Gorkin cannot become an Israeli citizen only because he is not a Jew.*
> 
> "What's left? *Democracy exists only for the state's (proven) Jewish residents*. That is, for about 5.3 million people, half of the 10.6 million people who live here. They are the only intended beneficiaries of the rule of law, freedom of expression, civic freedoms, equality before the law and a fair and just legal system."
> 
> *Any state that denies citizenship to one of its soldiers on the basis of religion is not democratic.*
> 
> Half a democracy by Ha'aretz Daily
Click to expand...


Again , you go on and on about Arab citizens being denied rights , but you don't specify what rights are being denied ...

You said before that because Arabs don't have Jewish Nationality they are not given the same rights, but I have yet to have seen any proof of that.

You have said that the religion of a person is written in the id card ,I have proven you are wrong about that.

About the solider: (I have tried to look for conformation of your claim about Michael Gorkin but didn't find anything about him.)
In addition, he or any other non Jewish soldier was not denied citizenship, like you imply he was not granted automatic citizenship and he will get his citizenship later. There is a big difference.
As i recall in the US if you volunteer for the army you are not immediately granted citizenship.



> Interior Minister Avraham Poraz has begun to implement his promise to  grant Israeli citizenship to the non-Jewish soldiers who have served for  in the Israel Defense Forces at least 12 months.


Interior Minister Poraz grants citizenship to ten non-Jewish soldiers - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News 
12 months seems a very reasonable time frame.

Oh yes :


> *U.S. Soldier Denied Citizenship After 6 Yrs of Service*
> Just five days before Ekaterine Bautista planned to become an American  citizen, she got a call from the federal government: Her swearing-in  ceremony had been canceled pending further investigation.
> Bautista was devastated. An illegal immigrant from Mexico, she had served *six years* in the U.S. military  including a 13-month tour of duty in Iraq



Ekaterine Bautista | Iraq war veteran may be denied citizenship - Los Angeles Times


----------



## georgephillip

Is a passport the same as a state issued ID card in Israel?
That's not the case in this country.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Is a passport the same as a state issued ID card in Israel?
> That's not the case in this country.



Passport is not the same as an id card but it holds the exact same information, 
I used the passport as it has English labels.
In the past the ethnicity was printed in the Id but since 2005 it's not printed and replace by eight asterisks that appears under the picture.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Is a passport the same as a state issued ID card in Israel?That's not the case in this country._


And which "country" may that beeee?


----------



## Jos

> ethnicity (only in cards issued before 2005, *but when the Hebrew date of birth appears, it is indicative of a Jewish origin)
> 
> The colour of the plastic casing of the Identity card of Israeli citizens and permanent residents is blue, with the Israeli Coat of Arms embossed on the outer cover. Non-Israeli residents of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip were issued ID cards by the Civil Administration of Judea and Samaria (and Gaza until 2005), which had an almost identical layout as the Israeli card (the differences being that the surname category came after the first name, father's name, and grandfather's name categories instead of at the top, and the "ethnicity" category was replaced with a "religion" category). The casings for these cards were orange (West Bank ) or red (Gaza Strip) with the IDF insignia embossed on the outer cover. Palestinians who were barred from entering Israel were issued ID cards with green casings instead of orange to identify them as such. Since the establishment of the Palestinian National Authority, the PNA issues its residents with Palestinian ID cards based on Israeli approval. They are identical to the Israeli Civil Administration cards save for the order of languages being switched, with Arabic coming before Hebrew, and the plastic casing being dark green with the PNA insignia embossed on the outer cover. Israel controls the Palestinian population registry per the Interim Agreements, and assigns the ID numbers for Palestinian ID cards.
> 
> Israel began issuing ID cards to Palestinian residents of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip following its occupation in 1967*


Teudat Zehut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _ethnicity (only in cards issued before 2005, but when the Hebrew date of birth appears, it is indicative of a Jewish origin)_


Why are arabs ashamed of being arabs?


Jos said:


> _The colour of the plastic casing of the Identity card of Israeli citizens and permanent blah ...._


Abu-Mazenian id is an abu-mazen-issued green.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Is a passport the same as a state issued ID card in Israel?That's not the case in this country._
> 
> 
> 
> And which "country" may that beeee?
Click to expand...

U-S-A.

Yoursss?


----------



## Dot Com

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...n-man-takes-a-post-missile-strike-smoke-break


----------



## Ropey

Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel

Causal effects.


----------



## georgephillip

If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.

"Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91] 

"Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93] 

"An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."

Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel
> 
> Causal effects.



None of those rockets cross a border into Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.
> 
> "Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91]
> 
> "Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93]
> 
> "An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel
> 
> Causal effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those rockets cross a border into Israel.
Click to expand...


Why not?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.
> 
> "Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91]
> 
> "Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93]
> 
> "An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.
Click to expand...


Which agreement are you talking about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel
> 
> Causal effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those rockets cross a border into Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


Because there is no border there to cross.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.
> 
> "Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91]
> 
> "Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93]
> 
> "An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which agreement are you talking about?
Click to expand...


The agreement giving some land to the Arabs and some to the Jews.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those rockets cross a border into Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is no border there to cross.
Click to expand...


So why can't the Arabs in Gaza walk into Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agreement are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The agreement giving some land to the Arabs and some to the Jews.
Click to expand...


Is that the one that gives Palestinian land to foreigners?

Nobody in any country would agree to that. Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no border there to cross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why can't the Arabs in Gaza walk into Israel?
Click to expand...


The military occupation keeps them from doing that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which agreement are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agreement giving some land to the Arabs and some to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the one that gives Palestinian land to foreigners?
> 
> Nobody in any country would agree to that. Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
Click to expand...


It was the one that gave land that the Ottomans lost to Arabs and Jews. 

Palestine wasn't a country, why would they have to agree?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no border there to cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't the Arabs in Gaza walk into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military occupation keeps them from doing that.
Click to expand...


The military doesn't occupy Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't the Arabs in Gaza walk into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military occupation keeps them from doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military doesn't occupy Gaza.
Click to expand...


Everybody in the world except Israel says Gaza is still occupied.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military occupation keeps them from doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military doesn't occupy Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the world except Israel says Gaza is still occupied.
Click to expand...


Well, it is occupied by your terrorist buddies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agreement giving some land to the Arabs and some to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that gives Palestinian land to foreigners?
> 
> Nobody in any country would agree to that. Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the one that gave land that the Ottomans lost to Arabs and Jews.
> 
> Palestine wasn't a country, why would they have to agree?
Click to expand...


The universally recognized right of the permanent inhabitants to self determination without foreign intervention.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that gives Palestinian land to foreigners?
> 
> Nobody in any country would agree to that. Why are the Palestinians held to a different standard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the one that gave land that the Ottomans lost to Arabs and Jews.
> 
> Palestine wasn't a country, why would they have to agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The universally recognized right of the permanent inhabitants to self determination without foreign intervention.
Click to expand...


Even the permanent inhabitants who fled?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the one that gave land that the Ottomans lost to Arabs and Jews.
> 
> Palestine wasn't a country, why would they have to agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The universally recognized right of the permanent inhabitants to self determination without foreign intervention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the permanent inhabitants who fled?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The universally recognized right of the permanent inhabitants to self determination without foreign intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the permanent inhabitants who fled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...


I guess not so much.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the permanent inhabitants who fled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess not so much.
Click to expand...


The creation of Israel was a foreign military attack on Palestinian civilians.

It is hard to justify that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a foreign military attack on Palestinian civilians.
> 
> It is hard to justify that.
Click to expand...


No, it was a case of losers losing land.
It happened again whenever Arabs attacked Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a foreign military attack on Palestinian civilians.
> 
> It is hard to justify that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a case of losers losing land.
> It happened again whenever Arabs attacked Israel.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians never lost any land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a foreign military attack on Palestinian civilians.
> 
> It is hard to justify that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a case of losers losing land.
> It happened again whenever Arabs attacked Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never lost any land.
Click to expand...


The Arabs did. Again and again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a case of losers losing land.
> It happened again whenever Arabs attacked Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never lost any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs did. Again and again.
Click to expand...


Post some documents showing Palestine losing any land.

Cue song and dance.
3
2
1
...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never lost any land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs did. Again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post some documents showing Palestine losing any land.
> 
> Cue song and dance.
> 3
> 2
> 1
> ...
Click to expand...


Palestine never had any land to lose.
You see, there was this big war, we call it World War I.
The Ottomans were on the losing side, they lost a bunch of land.
Some of the land was given to Arabs in what is now Syria.
Some was given to Arabs in what is now Jordan. 
Some was given to Jews in what is now Israel.
Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs did. Again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some documents showing Palestine losing any land.
> 
> Cue song and dance.
> 3
> 2
> 1
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine never had any land to lose.
> You see, there was this big war, we call it World War I.
> The Ottomans were on the losing side, they lost a bunch of land.
> Some of the land was given to Arabs in what is now Syria.
> Some was given to Arabs in what is now Jordan.
> Some was given to Jews in what is now Israel.
> Etc., etc., etc.
Click to expand...


Nobody took possession of Palestine after WWI. It was nobody's to give away.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post some documents showing Palestine losing any land.
> 
> Cue song and dance.
> 3
> 2
> 1
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine never had any land to lose.
> You see, there was this big war, we call it World War I.
> The Ottomans were on the losing side, they lost a bunch of land.
> Some of the land was given to Arabs in what is now Syria.
> Some was given to Arabs in what is now Jordan.
> Some was given to Jews in what is now Israel.
> Etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody took possession of Palestine after WWI. It was nobody's to give away.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the British and French took control of a bunch of Ottoman territory.
It was in all the papers. You can look it up yourself, if you'd like.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine never had any land to lose.
> You see, there was this big war, we call it World War I.
> The Ottomans were on the losing side, they lost a bunch of land.
> Some of the land was given to Arabs in what is now Syria.
> Some was given to Arabs in what is now Jordan.
> Some was given to Jews in what is now Israel.
> Etc., etc., etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody took possession of Palestine after WWI. It was nobody's to give away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the British and French took control of a bunch of Ottoman territory.
> It was in all the papers. You can look it up yourself, if you'd like.
Click to expand...


Yes, control not ownership. Mandates were administrative positions.



> ARTICLE 22.
> 
> To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation* and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant.
> 
> Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. *The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory.*



Britain violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the inhabitants.

This does not negate their rights.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody took possession of Palestine after WWI. It was nobody's to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the British and French took control of a bunch of Ottoman territory.
> It was in all the papers. You can look it up yourself, if you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, control not ownership. Mandates were administrative positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 22.
> 
> To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation* and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant.
> 
> Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. *The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the inhabitants.
> 
> This does not negate their rights.
Click to expand...


*Yes, control not ownership. *

And they gave some land to the Arabs and some to the  Jews.
I know it makes Arabs and terrorists sad. But that's how it happened.
I guess you can complain to the League of Nations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the British and French took control of a bunch of Ottoman territory.
> It was in all the papers. You can look it up yourself, if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, control not ownership. Mandates were administrative positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 22.
> 
> To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation* and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant.
> 
> Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. *The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the inhabitants.
> 
> This does not negate their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, control not ownership. *
> 
> And they gave some land to the Arabs and some to the  Jews.
> I know it makes Arabs and terrorists sad. But that's how it happened.
> I guess you can complain to the League of Nations.
Click to expand...


They didn't give anything to anybody. It was not theirs to give.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, control not ownership. Mandates were administrative positions.
> 
> 
> 
> Britain violated the League of Nations charter and the rights of the inhabitants.
> 
> This does not negate their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, control not ownership. *
> 
> And they gave some land to the Arabs and some to the  Jews.
> I know it makes Arabs and terrorists sad. But that's how it happened.
> I guess you can complain to the League of Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't give anything to anybody. It was not theirs to give.
Click to expand...


They didn't give land to form Syria? Lebanon? Jordan? Iraq?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, control not ownership. *
> 
> And they gave some land to the Arabs and some to the  Jews.
> I know it makes Arabs and terrorists sad. But that's how it happened.
> I guess you can complain to the League of Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give anything to anybody. It was not theirs to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't give land to form Syria? Lebanon? Jordan? Iraq?
Click to expand...


Give it to whom? Didn't the same people live there before and after the war?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give anything to anybody. It was not theirs to give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give land to form Syria? Lebanon? Jordan? Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it to whom? Didn't the same people live there before and after the war?
Click to expand...


They didn't give it to anybody?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give land to form Syria? Lebanon? Jordan? Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to whom? Didn't the same people live there before and after the war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't give it to anybody?
Click to expand...


Gheesh!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to whom? Didn't the same people live there before and after the war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give it to anybody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gheesh!
Click to expand...


The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give it to anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gheesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?
Click to expand...


Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


They did boot the PLO.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did boot the PLO.
Click to expand...


The PLO was Palestinians in Jordan. They weren't "the people."

BTW, the PLO was formed to fight the occupation of Palestine.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Palestinians got the boot because they wanted to fight and not negotiate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British gave Jordan to the Hashemites. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians got the boot because they wanted to fight and not negotiate.
Click to expand...


Negotiate what? Giving half of their country to foreigners?

What other people would agree to that? Why is there a dual standard for Palestinians?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Giving half of their country to foreigners?_


Foreigners, calling other foreigners, is ridiculous. Besides with 75% of the mandate palestine having had gone to jordanian kings it is surpsing palistanians don't sqeak about it.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Why is there a dual standard for Palestinians?_


Because palistanians are natural dualists, of course, - they're foreigners feeling native!


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and I think they should not have done that. However, the people did not get the boot like the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians got the boot because they wanted to fight and not negotiate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negotiate what? Giving half of their country to foreigners?
> 
> What other people would agree to that? Why is there a dual standard for Palestinians?
Click to expand...


They didn't have a country to speak of, they were offered to create a country for their people instead they choose war.

You see ,after you choose violence over negotiation , advocate violence , declare openly and notoriously that you will never ever negotiate and would always choose violence over diplomacy (The view of Hamas), you can't run around the world with tears in your eyes screaming "Why is there so much violence ?" after all that is what you advocate.

How the saying goes? "You reap what you sow."


----------



## georgephillip

"'    Its time to recognize this basic truth: Israel is not whats wrong about the Middle East. Israel is whats right about the Middle East.'

"Im guessing this Bibi gem won one of those 29 Congressional standing ovations on Tuesday.

"Probably a facepalm  or laugh-out-loud  moment for many Israelis. 

"Heres our PM in plain view of the entire world, demonstrating in first person what is domestically known as the Ugly Israeli: *a ridiculously arrogant, pushy, free-riding, zero-self-awareness* caricature of a person..." 

Or as Carly Simon would put it: 'Youre so vain, you probably think this song is about YOU.'

Bibi, Obama and Israel&#8217;s A-Historical View of Itself | The Only Democracy?

In spite of the opinions held by many Israeli Jews, Israel is not immune to history or its laws. The Jewish state is swirling the same historical drain that White South Africa disappeared into thirty years ago.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.
> 
> "Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91]
> 
> "Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93]
> 
> "An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.
Click to expand...

Less than six million Jews now living in Israel are surrounded by 150 million Arabs who are all too aware of why they are living in failed states.

"The SykesPicot Agreement of 1916 was a *secret agreement between the governments of the United Kingdom and France*,[1] with the assent of Imperial Russia, defining their respective spheres of influence and control in Western Asia after the expected downfall of the Ottoman Empire during World War I. 

"It effectively divided the Arab provinces of the Ottoman Empire outside the Arabian peninsula into areas of future British and French control or influence..."

Sykes

Why do you suppose the rich parasites in France, Britain, and Russia choose to keep this agreement a secret?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one third of the citizens of Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948, there would be no Hamas today.
> 
> "Hamas has given other explanations concerning various attacks. Salah Bardawil, a Palestinian legislator who serves as spokesman for the Hamas faction in parliament, has said 'We know we can't achieve military equality, but when a person suffers huge pain he has to respond somehow. This is how we defend ourselves. This is how we tell the world we are here.'[91]
> 
> "Regarding specific strikes in 2007, Hamas political chief Khaled Mashaal called the attacks self-defense and retaliation against Israeli killings of Hamas supporters.[92] In January 2009 Mashaal called the rockets '*our cry of protest to the world*'[93]
> 
> "An attack in November 2008 was said by Hamas officials said to be in revenge for the recent deaths of its militants and increased Israeli closing of Gaza crossings.[94] A barrage in December 2008 was described by the group as retaliation for the deaths of three of its fighters in combat with Israeli troops."
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arabs had accepted the agreement, they'd have their own failed state, in addition to the other failed Arab states nearby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than six million Jews now living in Israel are surrounded by 150 million Arabs who are all too aware of why they are living in failed states.
> 
> "The SykesPicot Agreement of 1916 was a *secret agreement between the governments of the United Kingdom and France*,[1] with the assent of Imperial Russia, defining their respective spheres of influence and control in Western Asia after the expected downfall of the Ottoman Empire during World War I.
> 
> "It effectively divided the Arab provinces of the Ottoman Empire outside the Arabian peninsula into areas of future British and French control or influence..."
> 
> Sykes
> 
> Why do you suppose the rich parasites in France, Britain, and Russia choose to keep this agreement a secret?
Click to expand...


*150 million Arabs who are all too aware of why they are living in failed states.*

Fail, it's what Arabs do.


----------



## georgephillip

Fail.

What moral authority did Sykes have to draw the borders of states designed to fail?

Who got rich from that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Fail.
> 
> What moral authority did Sykes have to draw the borders of states designed to fail?
> 
> Who got rich from that?



Lose at war, lose land.
The Ottomans lost.
The winners redrew the map.
Will the Arabs ever stop whining and be successful?
Or is whining all they're good at now?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> What moral authority did Sykes have to draw the borders of states designed to fail?
> 
> Who got rich from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose at war, lose land.
> The Ottomans lost.
> The winners redrew the map.
> Will the Arabs ever stop whining and be successful?
> Or is whining all they're good at now?
Click to expand...


BTW, you never posted anything about Palestinians losing any land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> What moral authority did Sykes have to draw the borders of states designed to fail?
> 
> Who got rich from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose at war, lose land.
> The Ottomans lost.
> The winners redrew the map.
> Will the Arabs ever stop whining and be successful?
> Or is whining all they're good at now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, you never posted anything about Palestinians losing any land.
Click to expand...


Imaginary people losing land they never owned?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lose at war, lose land.
> The Ottomans lost.
> The winners redrew the map.
> Will the Arabs ever stop whining and be successful?
> Or is whining all they're good at now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you never posted anything about Palestinians losing any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary people losing land they never owned?
Click to expand...


Palestine has international borders.

Then whose land would that be?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you never posted anything about Palestinians losing any land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaginary people losing land they never owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
Click to expand...


Jordan got a chunk, Israel got a chunk, "Palestinians" got none.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imaginary people losing land they never owned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan got a chunk, Israel got a chunk, "Palestinians" got none.
Click to expand...


Jordan has its own borders.

Palestine has its own borders.

Israel has none.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you never posted anything about Palestinians losing any land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaginary people losing land they never owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
Click to expand...


Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ? 
Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...

Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan got a chunk, Israel got a chunk, "Palestinians" got none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan has its own borders.
> 
> Palestine has its own borders.
> 
> Israel has none.
Click to expand...


You remind me of an ostrich burying your head in the sand being in complete denial of reality , ignoring facts and common sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imaginary people losing land they never owned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ?
> Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...
> 
> Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...
Click to expand...


Preamble

The Parties to the present Agreement,

Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice; 

Article V

1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.

The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949

Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan got a chunk, Israel got a chunk, "Palestinians" got none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan has its own borders.
> 
> Palestine has its own borders.
> 
> Israel has none.
Click to expand...


Israel has borders, Palestine has none.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ?
> Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...
> 
> Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
Click to expand...


*The Parties to the present Agreement*

None of the parties to the agreement were Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ?
> Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...
> 
> Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Parties to the present Agreement*
> 
> None of the parties to the agreement were Palestine.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Parties to the present Agreement*
> 
> None of the parties to the agreement were Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So it's not a country.
No borders, no land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Parties to the present Agreement*
> 
> None of the parties to the agreement were Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not a country.
> No borders, no land.
Click to expand...


That's right. Show me Israel's borders.

A 1948 map of Israel would be great!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not a country.
> No borders, no land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. Show me Israel's borders.
> 
> A 1948 map of Israel would be great!
Click to expand...


You don't know where Israel is?

Listen for the whining of the "Palestinians".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not a country.
> No borders, no land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Show me Israel's borders.
> 
> A 1948 map of Israel would be great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know where Israel is?
> 
> Listen for the whining of the "Palestinians".
Click to expand...


Same old song and dance.

Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Show me Israel's borders.
> 
> A 1948 map of Israel would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know where Israel is?
> 
> Listen for the whining of the "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know where Israel is?
> 
> Listen for the whining of the "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Israel has no borders on that map.

mfa.gov is a propaganda site.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders on that map.
> 
> mfa.gov is a propaganda site.
Click to expand...


Sez you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders on that map.
> 
> mfa.gov is a propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sez you.
Click to expand...


They print a map of Israel without showing any of its borders. That is propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders on that map.
> 
> mfa.gov is a propaganda site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sez you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They print a map of Israel without showing any of its borders. That is propaganda.
Click to expand...


I see borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They print a map of Israel without showing any of its borders. That is propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see borders.
Click to expand...


Yep, Palestine's borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They print a map of Israel without showing any of its borders. That is propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...


Why would Israel put the borders of an imaginary country on their own map?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Yep, Palestine's borders._


That palestine is 64 years as happily dead, and palistanians are seeing things, of course.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders.
> 
> Then whose land would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ?
> Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...
> 
> Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
Click to expand...


What the hell does it prove ? 
Palestine is a *geographical area* nowhere in your quote there is a mention that Palestine is a country ,this is just your imagination...

If Brazil and Peru were at war , and they were singing a treaty that says :"





> the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in South America*, to negotiate an armistice; "


It does not mean , that South America is a country , it's just a geographical area.


----------



## georgephillip

"Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.

"His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."

Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk



Even Israel has idiot leftists.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
Click to expand...


Indeed 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPgr94VYA4"]All of Teal'c's Indeeds (New and Updated Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Palesteeenians are very peaceful people.   




> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) tore down tents and warehouses for Palestinian farmers to the east of Nablus on Tuesday, local sources said.

Ghassan Daghlas, monitoring Israeli settlement activity in northern West Bank areas, said that IOF bulldozers razed the structures in Faroush Beit Dajan village to the east of Nablus.

He said that other IOF units knocked down a warehouse near Aqraba village to the south of Nablus and another one near Beit Forik village to the east of Nablus and confiscated material used in pitching tents.

IOF soldiers tear down farmers warehouses


----------



## JStone

> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) tore down tents and warehouses for Palestinian farmers to the east of Nablus on Tuesday, local sources said.



Nablus is really Biblical Shechem where Jews have lived for 3000 years.  The Romans conquered Shechem and renamed it Neopolis [New City]  The Arab interlopers merely Arabized Neopolis into Nablus.



> Genesis 33  After Jacob came from Paddan Aram, he arrived safely at the city of Shechem in Canaan and camped within sight of the city.
> 
> For a hundred pieces of silver, he bought from the sons of Hamor, the father of Shechem, the plot of ground where he pitched his tent.
> 
> There he set up an altar and called it El Elohe Israel.


----------



## JStone

> Ghassan Daghlas, monitoring Israeli settlement activity in northern West Bank areas



The arab interlopers renamed the Jewish land of Judea and Samaria "the West Bank" in 1950.

Jews have lived in Judea and Samaria for 3000 years.



> Acts 1: Then they gathered around him and asked him, &#8220;Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?&#8221;
> 
> He said to them: &#8220;It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth.&#8221;


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know where Israel is?
> 
> Listen for the whining of the "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I reckon some of your ancestors,the apes settled there in pre history...YOU should claim this land for YOUR own dumb ass Toddy Boy.

Anyway this land was not originally owned and settled by the JEWS so they have no more mandate than I.tl


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Ghassan Daghlas, monitoring Israeli settlement activity in northern West Bank areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arab interlopers renamed the Jewish land of Judea and Samaria "the West Bank" in 1950.
> 
> Jews have lived in Judea and Samaria for 3000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 1: Then they gathered around him and asked him, Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?
> 
> He said to them: It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

  !!!!!!!!!??????????????.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon some of your ancestors,the apes settled there in pre history...YOU should claim this land for YOUR own dumb ass Toddy Boy.
> 
> Anyway this land was not originally owned and settled by the JEWS so they have no more mandate than I.tl
Click to expand...


They've got it now.


----------



## JStone

> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> 
> Where is Israel? Post a map showing Israel's borders.



Israel is in the Bible and Quran 2000 times.  The fictional palestine, not even once.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
Click to expand...

"*Barak, a former general and Israel's most decorated soldier*, sought to appeal to Israelis on both right and left by saying a peace agreement with the Palestinians was the only way to secure Israel's future as a 'Zionist, Jewish, democratic state'".

*You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?*


----------



## JStone

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Barak, a former general and Israel's most decorated soldier*, sought to appeal to Israelis on both right and left by saying a peace agreement with the Palestinians was the only way to secure Israel's future as a 'Zionist, Jewish, democratic state'".
> 
> *You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?*
Click to expand...


Fakestinians 

*Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen* 


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
*Shaykh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Italian Muslim Assembly * 


> I believe that "Palestinian identity" is something completely artificial: it was forged as a propagandistic tool against Israel. The strange fact is that, at least here in Europe, I have never heard an Arab from the Land of Israel ("Palestine") say: "I am Palestinian."
> 
> Please remember that the so-called hero of "Palestinian independence," the pro-Nazi Grand Mufti of British Mandate Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, never claimed that "Palestinians" are to be an independent people: all of his official declarations state that "Palestine must be recognized as a integral part of Syria."
> ISRAEL SHOULD DECLARE OSLO NULL AND VOID (Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi August, 1998


 
*Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, University of Paris * 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries--Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq--attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | dreuz.info


 
Fakestinian History 

* Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History *  



> On August 18 Yasir Arafat, speaking as head of the Palestinian National Authority in Gaza and Jericho, told Arab youngsters at a summer camp, "Those of you who lit the intifada fire must now act as defenders of this young state, whose capital is Jerusalem. It is Bir Salem [the fountain of Salem]. Salem was one of the Canaanite Kings, one of our forefathers. This city is the capital of our children and our children's children. If not for this belief and conviction of the Palestinian nation, this people would have been erased from the face of the earth, as were so many other nations."
> 
> *King Salem is a newcomer on the historical scene. No such Canaanite, Jebusite or Philistine king is known to history *


 
Fakestinian Messiahs.  Did you know Jesus Christ, the Jewish rabbi who taught from the Torah and observed Passover in the Jerusalem Temple, was REALLY a muslime fakestinian? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLyVU0Otlk]Arafat said Jesus was a Palestinian. Palestinian author and TV host agree. - YouTube[/ame]   




> Were talking about an ongoing chain [of prophets of the Islam], from Adam to Muhammad. Its an ongoing chain, representing the call for monotheism, and the mission of Islam The prophets were all of the same religion [Islam] Jesus was born in this land. He lived in this land. It is known that he was born in Bethlehem He also lived in Nazereth, moved to Jerusalem. So he was a Palestinian par excellenceWe respect Jesus, we believe in him [as a Muslim prophet], just as we believe in the prophet Muhammad."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQC0zeQFgJc]Jesus misrepresented as "Palestinian" by Mufti of the Palestinian Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Outback

Since Israel was created it has been attacked by Arabs.


----------



## JStone

Outback said:


> Since Israel was created it has been attacked by Arabs.



Arabs are very peaceful people, really  


Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Barak, a former general and Israel's most decorated soldier*, sought to appeal to Israelis on both right and left by saying a peace agreement with the Palestinians was the only way to secure Israel's future as a 'Zionist, Jewish, democratic state'".
> 
> *You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?*
Click to expand...


And yet, still an idiot leftist.


----------



## JStone

> Quote: Originally Posted by georgephillip
> You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?



Martin Luther King, Jr...


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> "I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ehud Barak, Israel's defence minister, last night delivered an unusually blunt *warning to his country that a failure to make *peace with the Palestinians* would leave either a state with no Jewish *majority or an '*apartheid' regime*.
> 
> "His stark language and the South African analogy might have been unthinkable for a senior Israeli figure only a few years ago and is a rare admission of the gravity of the deadlocked peace process."
> 
> Barak: make peace with Palestinians or face apartheid | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Barak, a former general and Israel's most decorated soldier*, sought to appeal to Israelis on both right and left by saying a peace agreement with the Palestinians was the only way to secure Israel's future as a 'Zionist, Jewish, democratic state'".
> 
> *You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?*
Click to expand...


How is that supporting your point ?
Israeli former general says that he wants peace and that peace is the only way for a better tomorrow , while head of the Hamas Haneyya says he would never ever recognize Israel and would not stop until every last Israeli is banished or dead. 

Like always, Israel wants peace ,while Hamas wants war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Israel has idiot leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> "*Barak, a former general and Israel's most decorated soldier*, sought to appeal to Israelis on both right and left by saying a peace agreement with the Palestinians was the only way to secure Israel's future as a 'Zionist, Jewish, democratic state'".
> 
> *You got something against a "Zionist, Jewish democratic state"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that supporting your point ?
> Israeli former general says that he wants peace and that peace is the only way for a better tomorrow , while head of the Hamas Haneyya says he would never ever recognize Israel and would not stop until every last Israeli is banished or dead.
> 
> Like always, Israel wants peace ,while Hamas wants war.
Click to expand...


Israel's version of peace is to remove the rest of the Palestinians from Palestine and steal the rest of their land.

The Palestinians do not want that kind of "peace."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the 'Palestine has international borders' nonsense ?
> Boundaries to define a geographical region does not mean 'international borders' ...
> 
> Repeating it over and over does not make it so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does it prove ?
> Palestine is a *geographical area* nowhere in your quote there is a mention that Palestine is a country ,this is just your imagination...
> 
> If Brazil and Peru were at war , and they were singing a treaty that says :"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in South America*, to negotiate an armistice; "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not mean , that South America is a country , it's just a geographical area.
Click to expand...


Israel's standard smokescreen is that there was never a Palestine and therefore the territory was up for grabs.



> For John Quigley Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preamble
> 
> The Parties to the present Agreement,
> 
> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice;
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Gee, Israel would have you believe that the border is between Lebanon and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does it prove ?
> Palestine is a *geographical area* nowhere in your quote there is a mention that Palestine is a country ,this is just your imagination...
> 
> If Brazil and Peru were at war , and they were singing a treaty that says :"the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace *in South America*, to negotiate an armistice; "It does not mean , that South America is a country , it's just a geographical area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's standard smokescreen is that there was never a Palestine and therefore the territory was up for grabs.
Click to expand...


Nice deflection , but saying 'standard Israeli smokescreen' doesn't prove your point , nor is it a relevant argument.

You claimed that just because 'Palestine' mentioned in an agreement it automatically means that it is a state, i showed you that it is not the case like the example with South America.  
You had nothing to justify your claim so you say - 'standard smokescreen'
come on ... try harder.





P F Tinmore said:


> *For John Quigley* Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (19181948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[126] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[86]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Last timed I checked 'John Quigley' were not the ultimate authority that decides what is a state and what is not.


----------



## JStone

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> The countries forming the western arm of the Fertile Crescent were called by the names of the various kingdoms and peoples that ruled and inhabited them. Of these, the most familiar, or at least the best documented, are the southern lands, known in the earlier books of the Hebrew Bible and some other ancient writings as Canaan. After the Israelite conquest and settlement, the area inhabited by them came to be described as "land of the children of Israel" or simply "land of Israel" After the breakup of the kingdom of David and Solomon in the tenth century BCE, the southern part, with Jerusalem as its capital, was called Judah, while the north was called Israel


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.
> http://www.amazon.com/Political-Wor...&ie=UTF8&qid=1323825054&sr=1-38&tag=ff0d01-20


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Search Results


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Last timed I checked 'John Quigley' were not the ultimate authority that decides what is a state and what is not.



Typical propaganda ploy. Discredit the source.



> John B. Quigley
> President's Club Professor of Law
> 
> Before joining the Ohio State faculty in 1969, Professor Quigley was a research scholar at Moscow State University, and a research associate in comparative law at Harvard Law School. Professor Quigley teaches International Law and Comparative Law. Professor Quigley holds an adjunct appointment in the Political Science Department. In 1982-83 he was a visiting professor at the University of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania.
> 
> Professor Quigley is active in international human rights work. His numerous publications include books and articles on human rights, the United Nations, war and peace, east European law, African law, and the Arab-Israeli conflict In 1995 he was recipient of The Ohio State University Distinguished Scholar Award.
> 
> Moritz College of Law - Faculty: John B. Quigley


----------



## JStone

"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Last timed I checked 'John Quigley' were not the ultimate authority that decides what is a state and what is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Discredit the source.
Click to expand...


Again you deflect as you don't have nothing to say.
'Typical propaganda ploy' - Is not a valid argument. 
Your argument does not support your point - saying 'typical propaganda ploy' does not refute the fact that 'John Quigley' is not the ultimate authority to evaluate if something is a state or not. 

I do not discredit the source , i think that Wikipedia is an OK source.
What i do is discredit your argument that is claiming :"That guy said Palestine was a state before 1988 so it must be true."
This is an extremely weak argument, and you further more weaken it by deflecting.




> John B. Quigley
> President's Club Professor of Law
> 
> Before joining the Ohio State faculty in 1969, Professor Quigley was a research scholar at Moscow State University, and a research associate in comparative law at Harvard Law School. Professor Quigley teaches International Law and Comparative Law. Professor Quigley holds an adjunct appointment in the Political Science Department. In 1982-83 he was a visiting professor at the University of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania.
> 
> Professor Quigley is active in international human rights work. His numerous publications include books and articles on human rights, the United Nations, war and peace, east European law, African law, and the Arab-Israeli conflict In 1995 he was recipient of The Ohio State University Distinguished Scholar Award.
> 
> Moritz College of Law - Faculty: John B. Quigley


[/QUOTE]

Well again , where does it say in his biography that he is the ultimate authority about deciding if a someplace is a country or not ?

If you can't prove that he is the ultimate authority or an authority at all on the subject , your argument has no weight what so ever.


----------



## JStone

*Barack Obama*...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House



*UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources*


----------



## P F Tinmore

> What i do is discredit your argument that is claiming :"That guy said Palestine was a state before 1988 so it must be true."
> This is an extremely weak argument, and you further more weaken it by deflecting.



Actually, discrediting the source was the deflection.

John Quigley is a long time professor of international law. Furthermore, he doesn't appear to have a dog in this fight. He would not be one who would fudge the facts to promote a personal agenda. His assertions are based on facts, history, and law.


----------



## JStone

Barack Obama...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House



UN Member States: Israel  http://www.un.org/en/members/countryinfo.asp?countryname=israel


----------



## JStone

*United States President John F. Kennedy: Salute To Israel * 


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.   We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> 
> For peace is all Israel asks, no more &#8211; a peace that will &#8220;beat swords into plowshares and spears into pruning-hooks&#8221;; a peace that will enable the desert to &#8220;rejoice and blossom as the rose,&#8221; &#8220;when the wicked cease from troubling and the weary be at rest.&#8221; Then, and only then, will the world have witnessed the complete fulfillment of Isaiah&#8217;s prophecy &#8220;Tzee-Yon B&#8217;Meeshpat Teepadeh&#8221; &#8211; &#8220;Zion shall be redeemed through justice.&#8221; And all of us here, and there, and everywhere will then be able to say to each other with faith and with confidence, in our coming and in our going: &#8220;Shalom&#8221; &#8211; peace! Peace be with you, now and forever.
> 
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



*Historian Paul Johnson, Author, "History of Christianity" and "History of the Jewish People"*


> The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator &#8212; hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.
> 
> By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis &#8212; "sons and daughters of Satan" &#8212; whom he takes with him.



*Hamas Constitution*


> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"
> 
> The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews), when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Moslems, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (evidently a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews."
> 
> Allah is its target, the Prophet is its model, the Koran its constitution: Jihad is its path and death for the sake of Allah is the loftiest of its wishes.
> 
> "I swear by the holder of Mohammed's soul that I would like to invade and be killed for the sake of Allah, then invade and be killed, and then invade again and be killed." The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988



*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> What i do is discredit your argument that is claiming :"That guy said Palestine was a state before 1988 so it must be true."
> This is an extremely weak argument, and you further more weaken it by deflecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, discrediting the source was the deflection.
> 
> John Quigley is a long time professor of international law. Furthermore, he doesn't appear to have a dog in this fight. He would not be one who would fudge the facts to promote a personal agenda. His assertions are based on facts, history, and law.
Click to expand...


As i have said before , i do not discredit the source , just point out that your argument is extremely weak as 'John Quigley' is not an authority on the matter , he is just a man with an opinion like you and me, the fact he has a degree does not make his word law.

And BTW , where is a deflection in discrediting a source ?
If you present a statement  based on a source , your source has to be legitimate and credible. 
It's reasonable to question the source of the information, it's not a deflection but a legitimate course of an argument.

If you say something like "according to Angelina Jolie Canada is not a country"
I have every right to say, "Hey fellow , wait a minute , who the hell appointed Angelina Jolie as the ultimate authority on that matter ?"


----------



## JStone

*Eugene Rostow, former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_V._Rostow


> The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable. That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments...."
> 
> The mandate implicitly denies Arab claims to national political rights in the area in favor of the Jews; the mandated territory was in effect reserved to the Jewish people for their self-determination and political development, in acknowledgment of the historic connection of the Jewish people to the land. Lord Curzon, who was then the British Foreign Minister, made this reading of the mandate explicit. There remains simply the theory that the Arab inhabitants of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip have an inherent 'natural law' claim to the area. Neither customary international law nor the United Nations Charter acknowledges that every group of people claiming to be a nation has the right to a state of its own."
> 
> Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies
> http://www.lib.muohio.edu/multifacet/record/mu3ugb3024190


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Young Jerusalemites engaged Israeli occupation forces in occupied Jerusalem&#8217;s Shufat refugee camp on Tuesday night after the IOF tried to arrest a young man in the camp.

Local sources said that the clashes erupted after an IOF unit tried to arrest a young man in a chase near the Shufat military roadblock.

They said that the soldiers fired tear gas while the young men threw stones and empty bottles at them.

Similar confrontations were reported in Aisawiye town on Tuesday night following a provocative visit for the Israeli racist mayor Nir Barkat.

In the Old City of Jerusalem a number of young men were wounded in similar clashes.

Night clashes in occupied Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired rubber bullets and tear gas canisters at demonstrators who rallied in front of the Ofer jail to protest the continued detention of Islamic Jihad leader Sheikh Khader Adnan.

Dozens of Palestinian demonstrators suffered breathing difficulty while ten were hit with rubber bullets, two of whom suffered serious injuries in the head.

Eyewitnesses said that hundreds arrived to the area mostly from Bir Zeit and Open Quds universities and demanded the release of Adnan who has been on hunger strike for two months and is in a very bad health condition.

MP Attoun said that Adnan was not seeking fame or registering new records but rather was defending the Palestinian prisoners&#8217; rights, especially those suffering from administrative detention, who are held without any charge.

Dozens injured in IOF quelling of rally at Ofer


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.  Fakesteenians are just rebranded arab illegal aliens from saudi arabia.

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority &#8211; a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestine&#8217;s towns. &#8220;By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state.
> Global Politician - Israel?s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



*Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah*


> Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel
> 
> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel* http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

JStone said:


> Barack Obama...:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  http://www.un.org/en/members/countryinfo.asp?countryname=israel
Click to expand...

*In the same way Manhattan is the historic home of the Lenape*.
Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
Not unlike Bibi.

"The area that would eventually encompass modern day New York City was inhabited by the Lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical Native Americans traditionally spoke an Algonquian language now referred to as Unam."

History of New York City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jews originally stole their land by ethnic cleansing.
In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.

Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
Jews can have a democratic state of a Jewish state.
Ask the Canaanites which they're likely to choose.


----------



## JStone

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority &#8211; a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestine&#8217;s towns. &#8220;By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state.
> Global Politician - Israel?s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel* The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House
> 
> 
> 
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In the same way Manhattan is the historic home of the Lenape*.
> Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
> Not unlike Bibi.
> 
> "The area that would eventually encompass modern day New York City was inhabited by the Lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical Native Americans traditionally spoke an Algonquian language now referred to as Unam."
> 
> History of New York City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing.
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> Jews can have a democratic state of a Jewish state.
> Ask the Canaanites which they're likely to choose.
Click to expand...


Your all talk but no cattle ... 

"Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing."
I searched Wikipedia for 'ethnic cleansing' :

under  *Instances of ethnic cleansing* i found :



> In 1991, Kuwait expelled 450,000 Palestinians living in the country, in retribution for the PLO's support of Saddam Hussein against Kuwait during the 1990 Invasion of Kuwait.[132]





> Although *controversial and disputed* among scholars, some contend that the 1948 Palestinian exodus of approximately *700,000* Palestinian Arabs who *either fled or were expelled* during the 1948 Palestine war that accompanied the establishment of the State of Israel was ethnic cleansing.


Take notice that it talks about the 1948 war , not the time before as you claim.

This was also there :


> Between the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Six Day War in 1967, there was a Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim lands. Many Jews living in Arab and Muslim nations were forcibly expelled by authorities, while others fled due to antisemitic pogroms which broke out during the conflict.[96][97][98][99][100]  Between *800,0001,000,000 Jews fled or were expelled *from the Arab  World, and another 200,000 Jews from non-Arab Muslim nations fled due to  increasing insecurity and growing hostility. A number were also killed  in antisemitic violence. Most migrated to Israel, where today, they and their descendants constitute about 40% of Israel's population.


Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In conclusion I did not find evidence that support your claim.



> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish  state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.


'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?

You speak as though the Arabs were a baby with a candy and the Jews came along and to the candy from the harmless baby. 

The truth is that acts of violence were committed by both sides and escalated to full out blown war, at the conclusion of that war Israel managed to prevail. 

1947 



> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.


Calling Israel apartheid is the same as calling this :





A watermelon.

There is no resemblance between the picture and a watermelon , anything that defines a watermelon is not true for the picture but still you choose to call it watermelon.

The same thing is true for your claim about Israel being Apartheid.


----------



## JStone

*Dr. Wafa Sultan, Human Rights Activist, Among "Time magazine's 100 heroes and pioneers whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world"*

Wafa Sultan - The 2006 TIME 100 - TIME.

*Israel - The One And The Only Free Democratic Country In The Entire Middle East.*


> I believe that any nation that grants equal opportunity to every citizen, regardless of race, religion, political affiliation, or gender, thereby, establishes its moral legitimacy.  According to this principle, Israel stands alone in the Middle East region, as a nation with moral legitimacy: it grants all citizens equal rights for men and women alike, freedom of religion, and freedom of speech and of the press. Not a single Arab or Muslim country in the surrounding region does the same. Nor do any of those Arab and Muslim nations allow their citizens personal freedom, or the right to maintain and express opposing points of view.
> 
> These essential qualities of life provide oxygen for the human soul; they are the kind of basic nourishment that is desperately missing in all of Israel's Muslim neighbors. Yet, the so-called humanitarian aid organizations at the United Nations direct all their energy to act against anything and everything Israel does. Let me ask: as every human being deserves to live in dignity, why has an enormous unbalanced portion of global aid gone mostly to Palestinians, while millions of underprivileged people all over the world suffer genuine, life-threatening deprivation?  Here is why: The United Nations time and again focuses its power on the perpetual manufacturing of false anti-Israel accusations. Painting Palestinians as perennial underdogs provides the perfect cover for their subversive effort. Without doubt, this trend encourages hatred and violence against the Jewish people in Israel and everywhere else. And that is exactly its point.
> 
> A Palestinian women's organization reported that Muslim men perpetrate some 40 honor killings annually in the West Bank alone, not including the vast majority of honor killing and abuse of women that go unreported -- as Islamic society maintains secrecy in upholding the popular belief that those "cursed with a sin, [should] hide it."
> 
> According to recent face-to-face surveys by prominent international pollsters, more Palestinians in East Jerusalem would prefer to be citizens of Israel than citizens of a new Palestinian state -- and 40% would probably or definitely move to avoid Palestinian rule.
> 
> Those who love liberty and life will strengthen their ties and warm relations with Israel, and stand with her. Israel will continue to shine its light among all nations.
> 
> The United Nations and Human Rights Abuse | EuropeNews



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlrYVB8XzQQ]Apartheid in the Middle East - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> 
> 
> *In the same way Manhattan is the historic home of the Lenape*.
> Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
> Not unlike Bibi.
> 
> "The area that would eventually encompass modern day New York City was inhabited by the Lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical Native Americans traditionally spoke an Algonquian language now referred to as Unam."
> 
> History of New York City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing.
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> Jews can have a democratic state of a Jewish state.
> Ask the Canaanites which they're likely to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your all talk but no cattle ...
> 
> "Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing."
> I searched Wikipedia for 'ethnic cleansing' :
> 
> under  *Instances of ethnic cleansing* i found :
> 
> Take notice that it talks about the 1948 war , not the time before as you claim.
> 
> This was also there :
> Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In conclusion I did not find evidence that support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish  state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?
> 
> You speak as though the Arabs were a baby with a candy and the Jews came along and to the candy from the harmless baby.
> 
> The truth is that acts of violence were committed by both sides and escalated to full out blown war, at the conclusion of that war Israel managed to prevail.
> 
> 1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Israel apartheid is the same as calling this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A watermelon.
> 
> There is no resemblance between the picture and a watermelon , anything that defines a watermelon is not true for the picture but still you choose to call it watermelon.
> 
> The same thing is true for your claim about Israel being Apartheid.
Click to expand...




> 'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?



About 300,000 Palestinian civilians were cleansed from their homes at the point of a gun by Israel's military before any Arab country entered Palestine.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In the same way Manhattan is the historic home of the Lenape*.
> Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
> Not unlike Bibi.
> 
> "The area that would eventually encompass modern day New York City was inhabited by the Lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical Native Americans traditionally spoke an Algonquian language now referred to as Unam."
> 
> History of New York City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing.
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> Jews can have a democratic state of a Jewish state.
> Ask the Canaanites which they're likely to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your all talk but no cattle ...
> 
> "Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing."
> I searched Wikipedia for 'ethnic cleansing' :
> 
> under  *Instances of ethnic cleansing* i found :
> 
> Take notice that it talks about the 1948 war , not the time before as you claim.
> 
> This was also there :
> Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In conclusion I did not find evidence that support your claim.
> 
> 'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?
> 
> You speak as though the Arabs were a baby with a candy and the Jews came along and to the candy from the harmless baby.
> 
> The truth is that acts of violence were committed by both sides and escalated to full out blown war, at the conclusion of that war Israel managed to prevail.
> 
> 1947
> 
> Calling Israel apartheid is the same as calling this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A watermelon.
> 
> There is no resemblance between the picture and a watermelon , anything that defines a watermelon is not true for the picture but still you choose to call it watermelon.
> 
> The same thing is true for your claim about Israel being Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 300,000 Palestinian civilians were cleansed from their homes at the point of a gun by Israel's military before any Arab country entered Palestine.
Click to expand...







"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*United States President John F. Kennedy: Salute To Israel * 


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.   We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> 
> For peace is all Israel asks, no more &#8211; a peace that will &#8220;beat swords into plowshares and spears into pruning-hooks&#8221;; a peace that will enable the desert to &#8220;rejoice and blossom as the rose,&#8221; &#8220;when the wicked cease from troubling and the weary be at rest.&#8221; Then, and only then, will the world have witnessed the complete fulfillment of Isaiah&#8217;s prophecy &#8220;Tzee-Yon B&#8217;Meeshpat Teepadeh&#8221; &#8211; &#8220;Zion shall be redeemed through justice.&#8221; And all of us here, and there, and everywhere will then be able to say to each other with faith and with confidence, in our coming and in our going: &#8220;Shalom&#8221; &#8211; peace! Peace be with you, now and forever.
> 
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


----------



## hipeter924

I wasn't aware that 'Palestine' was a nation rather than a brief Ottoman colonial possession, and then a British mandate. 

Its just as pathetic as Azerbaijan's corrupt political family really, ranting on about how it is going to destroy Armenia (rewriting history to claim the capital of Armenia was Azeri land), even though Armenians have lived in Armenia as long as Jews have lived in the mandate of Palestine aka thousands of years. 

I really wouldn't have made such a comparison before, but the word 'blood' used by Muslim theocrats always reminds me of the horrific genocides and massacres committed by Islamic nations the world over, which they still deny.


----------



## JStone

hipeter924 said:


> I wasn't aware that 'Palestine' was a nation rather than a brief Ottoman colonial possession, and then a British mandate.
> 
> Its just as pathetic as Azerbaijan's corrupt political family really, ranting on about how it is going to destroy Armenia (rewriting history to claim the capital of Armenia was Azeri land), even though Armenians have lived in Armenia as long as Jews have lived in the mandate of Palestine aka thousands of years.
> 
> I really wouldn't have made such a comparison before, but the word 'blood' used by Muslim theocrats always reminds me of the horrific genocides and massacres committed by Islamic nations the world over, which they still deny.



*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: The Myth Of Palestine And Palestinians*


> The truth is that Palestine is no more real than Never-Never Land. The first time the name was used was in 70 A.D. when the Romans committed genocide against the Jews, smashed the Temple and declared the land of Israel would be no more. From then on, the Romans promised, it would be known as Palestine. The name was derived from the Philistines, a Goliathian people conquered by the Jews centuries earlier. It was a way for the Romans to add insult to injury. They also tried to change the name of Jerusalem to Aelia Capitolina, but that had even less staying power.
> 
> Palestine has never existed  before or since  as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
> 
> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> But thats too much for the Arabs. They want it all. And that is ultimately what the fighting in Israel is about today. Greed. Pride. Envy. Covetousness. No matter how many land concessions the Israelis make, it will never be enough.
> 
> I know what youre going to say: Farah, the Al Aqsa Mosque and the Dome of the Rock in Jerusalem represent Islams third most holy sites.
> 
> Not true. In fact, the Quran says nothing about Jerusalem. It mentions Mecca hundreds of times. It mentions Medina countless times. It never mentions Jerusalem. With good reason. There is no historical evidence to suggest Muhammad ever visited Jerusalem.
> 
> So how did Jerusalem become the third holiest site of Islam? Muslims today cite a vague passage in the Quran, the 17th Sura, entitled The Night Journey. It relates that in a dream or a vision Muhammad was carried by night from the sacred temple to the temple that is most remote, whose precinct we have blessed, that we might show him our signs.  In the seventh century, some Muslims identified the two temples mentioned in this verse as being in Mecca and Jerusalem. And thats as close as Islams connection with Jerusalem gets  myth, fantasy, wishful thinking. Meanwhile, Jews can trace their roots in Jerusalem back to the days of Abraham.
> 
> Myths of the Middle East



Click "Watch On YouTube"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Exodus 34:27 Then the LORD said to Moses, &#8220;Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.&#8221; 

John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting, &#8220;Hosanna! &#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! &#8220;Blessed is the king of Israel!&#8221; 

John 1:49 Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> The countries forming the western arm of the Fertile Crescent were called by the names of the various kingdoms and peoples that ruled and inhabited them. Of these, the most familiar, or at least the best documented, are the southern lands, known in the earlier books of the Hebrew Bible and some other ancient writings as Canaan. After the Israelite conquest and settlement, the area inhabited by them came to be described as "land of the children of Israel" or simply "land of Israel" After the breakup of the kingdom of David and Solomon in the tenth century BCE, the southern part, with Jerusalem as its capital, was called Judah, while the north was called Israel


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.
> http://www.amazon.com/Political-Wor...&ie=UTF8&qid=1323825054&sr=1-38&tag=ff0d01-20


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Search Results


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Jerusalem



*2 Chronicles*


> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.


*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Jews were immigrants from Egypt.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jews were immigrants from Egypt.








"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama...:
> UN Member States: Israel  United Nations member States - Information Sources
> 
> 
> 
> *In the same way Manhattan is the historic home of the Lenape*.
> Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
> Not unlike Bibi.
> 
> "The area that would eventually encompass modern day New York City was inhabited by the Lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical Native Americans traditionally spoke an Algonquian language now referred to as Unam."
> 
> History of New York City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing.
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> Jews can have a democratic state of a Jewish state.
> Ask the Canaanites which they're likely to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your all talk but no cattle ...
> 
> "Jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing."
> I searched Wikipedia for 'ethnic cleansing' :
> 
> under  *Instances of ethnic cleansing* i found :
> 
> Take notice that it talks about the 1948 war , not the time before as you claim.
> 
> This was also there :
> Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In conclusion I did not find evidence that support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a Jewish  state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?
> 
> You speak as though the Arabs were a baby with a candy and the Jews came along and to the candy from the harmless baby.
> 
> The truth is that acts of violence were committed by both sides and escalated to full out blown war, at the conclusion of that war Israel managed to prevail.
> 
> 1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid Israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s White South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Israel apartheid is the same as calling this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A watermelon.
> 
> There is no resemblance between the picture and a watermelon , anything that defines a watermelon is not true for the picture but still you choose to call it watermelon.
> 
> The same thing is true for your claim about Israel being Apartheid.
Click to expand...

I think the expression is "all hat and no cattle"; however, I'm not a Texan so don't take my word.

Regarding ethnic cleansing:

"The Book of Joshua (Hebrew: Sefer Y'hoshua &#1505;&#1508;&#1512; &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1513;&#1506;*) is the sixth book in the Hebrew Bible and of the Old Testament. Its 24 chapters tell of the entry of the Israelites into Canaan, their conquest and division of the land under the leadership of Joshua, and of serving God in the land..."

"The narrative now switches to the south. The Gibeonites trick the Israelites into entering into an alliance with them by saying they are not Canaanites; *this prevents the Israelites from exterminating them, but they are enslaved instead.*" 

Extermination or enslavement, is that the eternal choice offered by the "chosen" people? 

Had the UN called for an election in Mandate Palestine in 1948 it's inconceivable a Jewish state would have come into existence. Now it's facing an existential choice: Does it choose to exist as a Jewish state or a democratic state?

Book of Joshua - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

*United States President John F. Kennedy, "Salute To Israel"*


> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law &#8211; both believe in personal as well as national liberty &#8211; and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty
> 
> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.   We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> 
> Today we celebrate her 8th birthday &#8211; but I say without hesitation that she will live to see an 80th birthday &#8211; and an eight hundredth. For peace is all Israel asks, no more &#8211; a peace that will &#8220;beat swords into plowshares and spears into pruning-hooks&#8221;; a peace that will enable the desert to &#8220;rejoice and blossom as the rose,&#8221; &#8220;when the wicked cease from troubling and the weary be at rest.&#8221; Then, and only then, will the world have witnessed the complete fulfillment of Isaiah&#8217;s prophecy &#8220;Tzee-Yon B&#8217;Meeshpat Teepadeh&#8221; &#8211; &#8220;Zion shall be redeemed through justice.&#8221; And all of us here, and there, and everywhere will then be able to say to each other with faith and with confidence, in our coming and in our going: &#8220;Shalom&#8221; &#8211; peace! Peace be with you, now and forever.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



*Israel Declaration of Independence*


> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> WE EXTEND our hand to all neighboring states and their peoples in an offer of peace and good neighborliness, and appeal to them to establish bonds of cooperation and mutual help with the sovereign Jewish people settled in its own land. The State of Israel is prepared to do its share in a common effort for the advancement of the entire Middle East.
> The Avalon Project : Declaration of Israel's Independence 1948



*Winston Churchill*...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir...id=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com&tag=ff0d01-20


 
*Hamas Constitution*


> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"
> 
> The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews), when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Moslems, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (evidently a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews."
> 
> Allah is its target, the Prophet is its model, the Koran its constitution: Jihad is its path and death for the sake of Allah is the loftiest of its wishes.
> 
> "I swear by the holder of Mohammed's soul that I would like to invade and be killed for the sake of Allah, then invade and be killed, and then invade again and be killed."
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *in the same way manhattan is the historic home of the lenape*.
> Obama's a corporate whore who'll say whatever he's paid to say.
> Not unlike bibi.
> 
> "the area that would eventually encompass modern day new york city was inhabited by the lenape people. These groups of culturally and linguistically identical native americans traditionally spoke an algonquian language now referred to as unam."
> 
> history of new york city - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing.
> In 1948 their descendents built on that tradition by inflicting a jewish state by force of arms on the  majority of their fellow palestinians.
> 
> Apartheid israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s white south africa.
> Jews can have a democratic state of a jewish state.
> Ask the canaanites which they're likely to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your all talk but no cattle ...
> 
> "jews originally stole their land through by ethnic cleansing."
> i searched wikipedia for 'ethnic cleansing' :
> 
> Under  *instances of ethnic cleansing* i found :
> 
> Take notice that it talks about the 1948 war , not the time before as you claim.
> 
> This was also there :
> ethnic cleansing - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> in conclusion i did not find evidence that support your claim.
> 
> 'inflicted by force of arms' is your way of saying surviving the combined strength of the surrounding countries armies ?
> 
> You speak as though the arabs were a baby with a candy and the jews came along and to the candy from the harmless baby.
> 
> The truth is that acts of violence were committed by both sides and escalated to full out blown war, at the conclusion of that war israel managed to prevail.
> 
> 1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apartheid israel is swirling the same drain today as 1980s white south africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> calling israel apartheid is the same as calling this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a watermelon.
> 
> There is no resemblance between the picture and a watermelon , anything that defines a watermelon is not true for the picture but still you choose to call it watermelon.
> 
> The same thing is true for your claim about israel being apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think the expression is "all hat and no cattle"; however, i'm not a texan so don't take my word. your right , apologies .
> 
> regarding ethnic cleansing:
> 
> "the book of joshua (hebrew: Sefer y'hoshua &#1505;&#1508;&#1512; &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1513;&#1506;*) is the sixth book in the hebrew bible and of the old testament. Its 24 chapters tell of the entry of the israelites into canaan, their conquest and division of the land under the leadership of joshua, and of serving god in the land..." the torah consists of 5 books, but i know what your talking about.
> 
> "the narrative now switches to the south. The gibeonites trick the israelites into entering into an alliance with them by saying they are not canaanites; *this prevents the israelites from exterminating them, but they are enslaved instead.*"
> 
> extermination or enslavement, is that the eternal choice offered by the "chosen" people? if i understand correctly, you comparing a modern society with a 3000 year old one ?
> In biblical times 'extermination or enslavement' were the only choice given by *any *victorious army. Even much later in the times of the roman empire when rome comes to your country you either bow down to rome or die.
> So i fail to understand how this is only about 'chosen' people.
> 
> This is your prof of ethnic cleansing ? The bible ?
> 
> had the un called for an election in mandate palestine in 1948 it's inconceivable a jewish state would have come into existence. Now it's facing an existential choice: Does it choose to exist as a jewish state or a democratic state?
> 
> un didn't call for an election. Had the un called for an election in the jordain territory things would have gone down very different there also.
> 
> Right now israel is a democratic state, it answers to all the criteria of a democratic state.
> 
> On a side-note all countries bordering israel are not democratic , but it seems that doesn't bother you at all ...
> 
> book of joshua - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

1


----------



## georgephillip

"Also, very soon, half the first grade pupils in Israel will be religious children, destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army &#8211; all this paid for by the taxes of the diminishing number of the non-Orthodox."

The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*Do you see a potential for national suicide here?*


----------



## JStone

*When muslime sub-humans aren't killing Jews*...


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

...*muslime sub-humans are killing each other*...



> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


 
Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## Jos

*What zionists say*

Shit Zionists Say [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIHzDn2CMts]Shit Arab Guys Say - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbcmPe0z3Sc]A Land Called Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Warren Buffett*...


> We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]  


*Warren Buffett*


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]


*Winston Churchill*...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "Also, very soon, half the first grade pupils in Israel will be religious children, destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army  all this paid for by the taxes of the diminishing number of the non-Orthodox."
> 
> The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Do you see a potential for national suicide here?*



*destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army*

That sounds like the "Palestinians".


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Also, very soon, half the first grade pupils in Israel will be religious children, destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army &#8211; all this paid for by the taxes of the diminishing number of the non-Orthodox."
> 
> The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Do you see a potential for national suicide here?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army*
> 
> That sounds like the "Palestinians".
Click to expand...

"AFTER THE founding of Israel, God appeared to David Ben-Gurion and told him: 'You have created a state for my chosen people in my holy land. This merits a great reward. Tell me what you wish, and I will grant it.'

Ben-Gurion answered: 'Almighty God, I wish that every person in Israel shall be wise, honest and a member of the Labor Party.'

&#8220;'Dear me,' said God, 'That is too much even for the Almighty. But I decree that every Israeli shall be two of the three...'&#8221;

"THIS JOKE was popular in the 1950s. After 1967, another much less funny formula took its place.

It goes like this: many Israelis ask God for their state to be Jewish and democratic, and that it will include the entire country between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River. That is too much even for the Almighty. 

"So he asks them to choose between a state that is Jewish and democratic but only in part of the country, or a state in all the country that is Jewish but not democratic, or a state in the entire country that is democratic but not Jewish. To which I would add a fourth option: A Jewish and democratic state in the entire country, but only after driving out all the Arabs &#8211; some 5.5 million at this point, and growing quickly."

The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*What's your choice?*


----------



## JStone

*United States President John F. Kennedy*


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel
> 
> I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> 
> The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit
> 
> The technical skills and genius of Israel have already brought their blessings to Burma and to Ethiopia. Still other nations in Asia and in Africa are eager to benefit from the special skills available in that bustling land
> http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/index.php?pid=74217#axzz1S92dTMKN



*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA,  (PIC)-- Al-Mizan center for human rights said the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) killed last year 114 Palestinian citizens, including 15 children and two women, in the impoverished Gaza Strip.

In a report covering Israel's violations in Gaza during 2011, Al-Mizan center added 467 Palestinians, including 120 children and 35 women, were also wounded during Israeli military attacks on the densely-populated enclave.

152 civilian homes sustained different damage and 10 of them were completely destroyed during military operations. Israeli military attacks also inflicted during the reporting year damage upon 31 stores, 23 industrial facilities, 73 public buildings, and 23 vehicles, the report states.

The IOF also razed during military incursions into the eastern areas of Gaza 8,410 square meters of cultivated land.

Report: Israel killed 114 Gazans, wounded 467 others in 2011


----------



## JStone

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority &#8211; a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestine&#8217;s towns. &#8220;By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state.
> Global Politician - Israel?s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


 
*2,000 Year Old Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rYj_0foJYA]The Dead Sea Scrolls Online - YouTube[/ame]

*Google * Official Google Blog: From the desert to the web: bringing the Dead Sea Scrolls online


> It&#8217;s taken 24 centuries, the work of archaeologists, scholars and historians, and the advent of the Internet to make the Dead Sea Scrolls accessible to anyone in the world. Today, as the new year approaches on the Hebrew calendar, we&#8217;re celebrating the launch of the Dead Sea Scrolls online; a project of The Israel Museum, Jerusalem, powered by Google technology.
> 
> Written between the third and first centuries BCE, the Dead Sea Scrolls include the oldest known biblical manuscripts in existence. In 68 BCE, they were hidden in 11 caves in the Judean desert on the shores of the Dead Sea to protect them from the approaching Roman armies. Since 1965, the scrolls have been on exhibit at the Shrine of the Book at The Israel Museum, Jerusalem. Among other topics, the scrolls offer critical insights into life and religion in ancient Jerusalem, including the birth of Christianity
> 
> Now, anyone around the world can view, read and interact with five digitized Dead Sea Scrolls. The high resolution photographs are up to 1,200 megapixels, almost 200 times more than the average consumer camera, so viewers can see even the most minute details in the parchment. For example, zoom in on the Temple Scroll  to get a feel for the animal skin it's written on&#8212;only one-tenth of a millimeter thick.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Also, very soon, half the first grade pupils in Israel will be religious children, destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army  all this paid for by the taxes of the diminishing number of the non-Orthodox."
> 
> The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Do you see a potential for national suicide here?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *destined for a life without work, without paying taxes or serving in the army*
> 
> That sounds like the "Palestinians".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "AFTER THE founding of Israel, God appeared to David Ben-Gurion and told him: 'You have created a state for my chosen people in my holy land. This merits a great reward. Tell me what you wish, and I will grant it.'
> 
> Ben-Gurion answered: 'Almighty God, I wish that every person in Israel shall be wise, honest and a member of the Labor Party.'
> 
> 'Dear me,' said God, 'That is too much even for the Almighty. But I decree that every Israeli shall be two of the three...'
> 
> "THIS JOKE was popular in the 1950s. After 1967, another much less funny formula took its place.
> 
> It goes like this: many Israelis ask God for their state to be Jewish and democratic, and that it will include the entire country between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River. That is too much even for the Almighty.
> 
> "So he asks them to choose between a state that is Jewish and democratic but only in part of the country, or a state in all the country that is Jewish but not democratic, or a state in the entire country that is democratic but not Jewish. To which I would add a fourth option: A Jewish and democratic state in the entire country, but only after driving out all the Arabs  some *5.5 million* at this point, and growing quickly."
> 
> The Suicide State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *What's your choice?*
Click to expand...


The number of Arab citizens in Israel is about 1.5 million, so your 'fourth option' has no actual significance, no one is driving Arab citizens anywhere.


----------



## georgephillip

How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?


----------



## JStone

*Palestinian Refugees Frozen In Time, Addicted To Pity*'


> The Arab countries love the Palestinians, praise them and pray for them. They just dont want them moving permanently into their neighbourhoods
> 
> Refugees? Canadians, even if their families have lived here for centuries, know something about refugees. We know Hungarians, we know Vietnamese, we know many others. We admire their energy and their accomplishments. Observing them can be a bracing lesson in human tenacity under adverse circumstances.
> 
> But that pattern doesnt cover Palestinian refugees. They are a special case. For many reasons, various populations across the planet are displaced; only the Palestinians cling to their refugee status decade after decade. They present themselves as helpless victims of Israeli aggression. They await rescue  as they have been awaiting it for three generations, since Israel was founded in 1948. Members of other history-battered groups choose to live by an urgent ethic: Get up, get going, make a new life. Palestinians have a different approach: Sit down, wait, stay angry till the world provides for you.
> 
> Arab governments are rich enough to have economically solved the Palestinian refugee problem decades ago. The 5,000 or so members of the Saudi royal family could probably handle it by themselves
> 
> Why havent they done so? They much prefer to let Palestinians remain poor. Every wretched, ill-fed and ill-housed Palestinian can be used as a living rebuke to Israel.
> 
> The Palestinians are the only people who have their own private section of the UN, the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA). It defines refugee as someone who lived in Palestine between June, 1946, and May, 1948, and lost both their homes and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 Arab-Israeli conflict. The definition includes all their descendants. Entirely credible numbers dont exist, but UNRWA believes there were 711,000 such refugees in 1948, and now more than 4.7-million.
> 
> The Arab countries love the Palestinians, praise them and pray for them. They just dont want them moving permanently into their neighbourhoods. The Arab League advises Arab states to deny citizenship to Palestinians, to avoid dissolution of their identity and protect their right to return to their homeland. They pretend its a favour. It also means Arabs can hire Palestinian workers when they need them and send them home when the economy sags.
> 
> The treatment of the Palestinians has become a major crime of omission committed by the rich Arabs against the poor in collusion with the UN. It has created a permanent underclass, living on meagre public assistance, growing more numerous every day but never put in a position where they can create a healthy, productive community. They are permanent grudge-bearers, who teach their children to yearn for a lost paradise.
> 
> The enemies of Israel have taught the world to pity the Palestinians and grant them an almost sacred position among the victims of colonialism. They deserve pity, of course, but pity for what their fellow Arabs have done to them.
> 
> Robert Fulford: Palestinian refugees frozen in time, addicted to pity | Full Comment | National Post





> Is it racist to criticize the Palestinians as the world's most tiresome crybabies with a bogus cause and a plight that's entirely self-inflicted? The Palestinian cause is a lie. They could have had peace ten times over if they wanted it, but, they don't want peace, they want victory and they won't be happy until Israel is wiped from the map....driven by crude, irrational, religious hatred.
> 
> This is not about territory and it's certainly isn't about justice or human rights because Arab societies don't know the meaning of those words.It's about Jew-hatred as mandated by the Koran and as preached in the mosques and taught to the children in Arab countries day in and day out generation after poisoned generation.
> 
> We need to do the Arabs a huge favor and tell them the truth they so badly need to hear, that their hatred is the cause of their misery. They've become prisoners of it. It has come to define their very identity. And, until they can find a way to remove this ugly stain from their hearts they will always be chained to it and they and their children will never be free, Arab spring or no Arab spring.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1N1zhUm84w]The great Palestinian lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*Gaza during 2011, Al-Mizan center added 467 Palestinians, including 120 children and 35 women, were also wounded during Israeli military attacks on the densely-populated enclave*

If only that densely-populated enclave would stop firing rockets and mortars at Israeli civilians.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?



They should move to Jordan or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Gaza during 2011, Al-Mizan center added 467 Palestinians, including 120 children and 35 women, were also wounded during Israeli military attacks on the densely-populated enclave*
> 
> If only that densely-populated enclave would stop firing rockets and mortars at Israeli civilians.....



What's a "palestinian"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JStone said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza during 2011, Al-Mizan center added 467 Palestinians, including 120 children and 35 women, were also wounded during Israeli military attacks on the densely-populated enclave*
> 
> If only that densely-populated enclave would stop firing rockets and mortars at Israeli civilians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "palestinian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


An especially whiny Arab.


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza during 2011, Al-Mizan center added 467 Palestinians, including 120 children and 35 women, were also wounded during Israeli military attacks on the densely-populated enclave*
> 
> If only that densely-populated enclave would stop firing rockets and mortars at Israeli civilians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "palestinian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An especially whiny Arab.
Click to expand...


"Palestinians": Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should move to Jordan or Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

Better yet, why not repatriate the 500,000 racist Israeli settlers from the occupied territories to Poland or Russia? (or Chicago)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should move to Jordan or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, why not repatriate the 500,000 racist Israeli settlers from the occupied territories to Poland or Russia? (or Chicago)
Click to expand...


Too many Arab countries already. 
My idea is better.


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?



What's that have to do with anything ? 
if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.

Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.

There is no connection between your statement and reality.


----------



## georgephillip

Are the Arab inhabitants of Area C living under Israeli Jackboots?
Four million Arabs between the Mediterranean and the Jordan River live under Israeli occupation with no fairies or unicorns required. What role do those Arabs play in a Jewish/democratic state?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that have to do with anything ?
> if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.
> 
> Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.
> 
> There is no connection between your statement and reality.
Click to expand...


When Israel was created inside Palestine, what was the Palestinian vote count?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Palestinian parents and their two kids were wounded at dawn Sunday in Gaza city when their house were bombed in an Israeli aerial attack.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that an Israeli warplane fired missiles directly at a civilian house in Al-Tufah neighborhood in Gaza city.

The attack on the house, according to a medical source, led to the injury of Ahmed Al-Zaharna, a father of two little children, and his wife. The victimized family was taken to Al-Shifa hospital for treatment.

A similar attack also targeted last night a foundry in the city injuring two civilians.

Parents and their kids in hospital after Israeli air raid on their house


----------



## Ropey

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's that have to do with anything ? *
> if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.
> 
> Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.
> 
> There is no connection between your statement and reality.
Click to expand...


Indeed. 

All the land George says.






Yep, all that land. That red spot.

Them damned chosen people.


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arabs are currently living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River?
> If god gave the all the land to his "chosen" people, what's left for 5.5 million Arabs "living" under Jewish jackboots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that have to do with anything ?
> if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.
> 
> Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.
> 
> There is no connection between your statement and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Israel was created inside Palestine, what was the Palestinian vote count?
Click to expand...

Why doesn't the Jewish State classify its Arab citizens as a national minority group instead of by what they are not, i.e, non-Jews? There were 900,000 Arabs inhabiting the land that became Israel in 1948. 86% of this population was displaced and expelled from the Jewish state. Arabs who remained in Israel found they had become a minority within a Jewish state imposed by UN mandate and force of arms. The fact that Arabs in neighboring states also lived under US puppets doesn't negate the crimes inflicted upon Palestinians by Jewish jackboots.


----------



## P F Tinmore

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that have to do with anything ?
> if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.
> 
> Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.
> 
> There is no connection between your statement and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Israel was created inside Palestine, what was the Palestinian vote count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the Jewish State classify its Arab citizens as a national minority group instead of by what they are not, i.e, non-Jews? There were 900,000 Arabs inhabiting the land that became Israel in 1948. 86% of this population was displaced and expelled from the Jewish state. Arabs who remained in Israel found they had become a minority within a Jewish state imposed by UN mandate and force of arms. The fact that Arabs in neighboring states also lived under US puppets doesn't negate the crimes inflicted upon Palestinians by Jewish jackboots.
Click to expand...




> ...a Jewish state imposed by UN mandate...



Actually there was no UN mandate. Resolution 181 required the approval of the Palestinians in order to be implemented. The Palestinians rejected the offer so the UN Security Council did not implement it. Resolution 181 was a dead issue.


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is a land of antiquity!  And the first & only Palestinians WERE JEWS!  Fact is there were no Muslims, let alone Muslim Palestinians until after the 7th century AD.  

The re-establishment of Israel in 1948 was done legally & morally by a vote of the UN whereas all Muslims lands are stolen lands from the indigenous populations conquered by force.

P F Tinmore;2229292]Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that have to do with anything ?
> if 'god' gave his 'chosen' people all the land , he would make sure that all the people inhabiting the land would be happy and provided for , he would make fairies and unicorns fly around the land gifting the people with smiles and happiness.
> 
> Sadly ,god is as real as friaries or unicorns ,meanwhile in reality Israel is not all the land between the sea and the Jordan river , the 1.5 million Arabs who are citizens don't live under anyone's jackboot and enjoy rights that their fellow Arabs in the neighboring countries can only dream about.
> 
> There is no connection between your statement and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Israel was created inside Palestine, what was the Palestinian vote count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the Jewish State classify its Arab citizens as a national minority group instead of by what they are not, i.e, non-Jews? There were 900,000 Arabs inhabiting the land that became Israel in 1948. 86% of this population was displaced and expelled from the Jewish state. Arabs who remained in Israel found they had become a minority within a Jewish state imposed by UN mandate and force of arms. The fact that Arabs in neighboring states also lived under US puppets doesn't negate the crimes inflicted upon Palestinians by Jewish jackboots.
Click to expand...




> Why doesn't the Jewish State classify its Arab citizens as a national  minority group instead of by what they are not, i.e, non-Jews?


 What are you talking about ? And what does it matter ?


> There were 900,000 Arabs inhabiting the land that became Israel in 1948.  86% of this population was displaced and expelled from the Jewish  state.


You conveniently leave out the fact that in 1948 there was a *war *between Israel in those Arabs you speak of (And the Arabs in the surrounding countries). 
Many of the Arabs fled because they thought the neighboring countries will crush Israel and they will be able to return.



> Arabs who remained in Israel found they had become a minority within a Jewish state imposed by UN mandate and force of arms.


Those poor Arabs who are a minority in Israel , my heart goes to them , how difficult it must be to live as a citizen of a developed county with health care and rights that no Arabs in the surrounding area have. This is truly sad.



> imposed by UN mandate and *force of arms*


Indeed it was Israel who declared war on Syria,Lebanon,Jordan,and Egypt.
Wait what ? Israel didn't declare war on those countries and they actually declared war on Israel ... I thought Israel was imposed by force of arms ,how could that be ?


----------



## georgephillip

MJB12741 said:


> Israel is a land of antiquity!  And the first & only Palestinians WERE JEWS!  Fact is there were no Muslims, let alone Muslim Palestinians until after the 7th century AD.
> 
> The re-establishment of Israel in 1948 was done legally & morally by a vote of the UN whereas all Muslims lands are stolen lands from the indigenous populations conquered by force.
> 
> P F Tinmore;2229292]Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.


[/QUOTE]
"Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa. 

"The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon &#8211; *a period of about 80 years*. 

"The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar. 

"By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem, and Christianity was the dominant religion. 

"The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches. 

"*The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine*, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders."

US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a land of antiquity!  And the first & only Palestinians WERE JEWS!  Fact is there were no Muslims, let alone Muslim Palestinians until after the 7th century AD.
> 
> The re-establishment of Israel in 1948 was done legally & morally by a vote of the UN whereas all Muslims lands are stolen lands from the indigenous populations conquered by force.
> 
> P F Tinmore;2229292]Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
Click to expand...




georgephillip said:


> "Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa.
> 
> "The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon  *a period of about 80 years*.
> 
> "The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar.
> 
> "By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem, and Christianity was the dominant religion.
> 
> "The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches.
> 
> "*The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine*, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders."
> 
> US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak



Sure, every thing Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak says must be true because ... Wait, Why exactly everything he says must be true ?
Did he do a historical and genetic research about Palestinian people ? 
Is he a scientist ?
No on both counts , this guy's opinion on the matter is no more credible that anyone else ...Opinions are not facts.

Your argument is vacant of factual evidence, and isn't much more that hearsay.


----------



## MJB12741

This is ridiculous to state.  Would you be so kind as top show us a map of your ancient Palestine?  The first & only INDIGENOUS Palestinians WERE JEWS!

"Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa.


----------



## Hossfly

Just to be clear about the situation, let's go back to 1948, specifically the day after Israeli Statehood and find out why and how the refugee problem started, why the camps came to be and the "occupation."  Also why the "Palestinians" left in the first place and who told them to leave and why.I will be bringing up other issues and I expect clear,complete and concise answers and no cottonpickin' Turnspeak as I have seen on this thread already.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> Just to be clear about the situation, let's go back to 1948, specifically the day after Israeli Statehood and find out why and how the refugee problem started, why the camps came to be and the "occupation."  Also why the "Palestinians" left in the first place and who told them to leave and why.I will be bringing up other issues and I expect clear,complete and concise answers and no cottonpickin' Turnspeak as I have seen on this thread already.


In 1948 one third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms on a majority of their fellow Palestinians. Welcome to the cottonpickin' asylum, Hossfly.


----------



## georgephillip

MJB12741 said:


> This is ridiculous to state.  Would you be so kind as top show us a map of your ancient Palestine?  The first & only INDIGENOUS Palestinians WERE JEWS!
> 
> "Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa.


Please mention your delusion to the next Canaanite, Egyptian, or Philistine you meet: 

"During the Bronze Age, independent Canaanite city-states were established, and were influenced by the surrounding civilizations of ancient Egypt, Mesopotamia, Phoenicia, Minoan Crete, and Syria.

"Between 1550-1400 BCE, the Canaanite cities became vassals to the Egyptian New Kingdom who held power until the 1178 BCE Battle of Djahy (Canaan) during the wider Bronze Age collapse. 

"The Philistines arrived and mingled with the local population, and according to Biblical tradition, the United Kingdom of Israel was established in 1020 BCE and split within a century to form the northern Kingdom of Israel, and the southern Kingdom of Judah. 

History of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly

Thanks for the welcome,georgephillip. As for your reply, I've heard it a thousand times. Seems like no one can ever address the issues I stated. Seems also that "Palestine" was awarded a chance to have a State but they refused and moved out when Israel was attacked. For 64 years all they have had to do is utter three little words and they will have their State.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> Thanks for the welcome,georgephillip. As for your reply, I've heard it a thousand times. Seems like no one can ever address the issues I stated. Seems also that "Palestine" was awarded a chance to have a State but they refused and moved out when Israel was attacked. For 64 years all they have had to do is utter three little words and they will have their State.


There's a lot of give and take about who attacked who in 1948 and 1967; however, there's less controversy over a little known peace proposal offered by the Arabs in 1976 that called for a two-state solution along the pre-June '67 borders with "minor and mutual modifications".

The proposal was put forth at the UN Security Council in January of 1976.
Israel refused to attend the session.
The US vetoed the resolution and did so again in 1980.

A Middle East Peace That Could Happen (But Won't): In Washington-Speak, "Palestinian State" Means "Fried Chicken"


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to be clear about the situation, let's go back to 1948, specifically the day after israeli statehood and find out why and how the refugee problem started, why the camps came to be and the "occupation."  also why the "palestinians" left in the first place and who told them to leave and why.i will be bringing up other issues and i expect clear,complete and concise answers and no cottonpickin' turnspeak as i have seen on this thread already.
> 
> 
> 
> in 1948 one third of the citizens of mandate palestine imposed a jewish state by force of arms on a majority of their fellow palestinians. Welcome to the cottonpickin' asylum, hossfly.
Click to expand...


Here you go again about 'imposing a Jewish state using force', you say it time and again , but have no proof.
There was a war going on at that time, and both sides were active participants. 



georgephillip said:


> mjb12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is ridiculous to state.  Would you be so kind as top show us a map of your ancient palestine?  The first & only indigenous palestinians were jews!
> 
> "palestinians have continuously resided in palestine since four thousand years before christ...their ancestors built the cities of jerusalem, nablus, jericho, beisan, acca and jaffa.
> 
> 
> 
> please mention your delusion to the next canaanite, egyptian, or philistine you meet:
> 
> "during the bronze age, independent canaanite city-states were established, and were influenced by the surrounding civilizations of ancient egypt, mesopotamia, phoenicia, minoan crete, and syria.
> 
> "between 1550-1400 bce, the canaanite cities became vassals to the egyptian new kingdom who held power until the 1178 bce battle of djahy (canaan) during the wider bronze age collapse.
> 
> "the philistines arrived and mingled with the local population, and according to biblical tradition, the united kingdom of israel was established in 1020 bce and split within a century to form the northern kingdom of israel, and the southern kingdom of judah.
> 
> history of palestine - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


How does it prove anything you said before ? 
That Palestinians have been in the land for 4000 years before Christ ?
Granted that the Jews were not the first indigenous population , but it's laughable to say that that Palestinians were there for 6000 years. (And you have no proof of that )


----------



## P F Tinmore

First off, welcome to the board Hossfly and MJB12741.

We need to dispense of the name game. All countries have a population that predates the name of that country. When a new flag is raised over city hall it does not mean that *everyone* moves out and a *whole new population* moves in or is created out of thin air.

At the demise of the Ottoman Empire the League of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders. All of the people who were normal residents inside those borders legally became Palestinians. Those people were the Muslims, Christians, and Jews who were living there at that time. It did not matter if they had lived there for six months or six thousand years. Religion did not matter. Ethnic origin did not matter. They were all equally Palestinians.

Those Palestinians, be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews, are the only people who have rights inside those borders. Foreigners have no such rights.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> First off, welcome to the board Hossfly and MJB12741.
> 
> We need to dispense of the name game. All countries have a population that predates the name of that country. When a new flag is raised over city hall it does not mean that *everyone* moves out and a *whole new population* moves in or is created out of thin air.
> 
> At the demise of the Ottoman Empire the League of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders. All of the people who were normal residents inside those borders legally became Palestinians. Those people were the Muslims, Christians, and Jews who were living there at that time. It did not matter if they had lived there for six months or six thousand years. Religion did not matter. Ethnic origin did not matter. They were all equally Palestinians.
> 
> Those Palestinians, be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews, are the only people who have rights inside those borders. Foreigners have no such rights.





> League of Nations created the state of Palestine


I searched far and wide in the wiki pages of 'Palestine' and 'State of Palestine' for the creation of 'State of Palestine' after the demise of the Ottoman empire ,but did not find anything to support your claim.



> The *British Mandate for Palestine*, also known as the *Palestine Mandate* and the *Mandate for Palestine*,[1] was a geopolitic polity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Syria after World War I. The mandate formalised British rule in Palestine,  from 1922 until 1948. *With the League of Nations' consent*, Britain  subdivided the region covered by the mandate into two administrative  areas. The land west of the Jordan River remained under direct British  rule until 1948 and *was known as Palestine*, <== this does not mean 'creation of the State of Palestine' it means they divided the geographical area. while the land east of the  Jordan became a semi-autonomous region known as Transjordan, under the rule of the Hashemite family from the Hijaz, which gained independence in 1946.[2]


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to be clear about the situation, let's go back to 1948, specifically the day after israeli statehood and find out why and how the refugee problem started, why the camps came to be and the "occupation."  also why the "palestinians" left in the first place and who told them to leave and why.i will be bringing up other issues and i expect clear,complete and concise answers and no cottonpickin' turnspeak as i have seen on this thread already.
> 
> 
> 
> in 1948 one third of the citizens of mandate palestine imposed a jewish state by force of arms on a majority of their fellow palestinians. Welcome to the cottonpickin' asylum, hossfly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again about 'imposing a Jewish state using force', you say it time and again , but have no proof.
> There was a war going on at that time, and both sides were active participants.
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjb12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is ridiculous to state.  Would you be so kind as top show us a map of your ancient palestine?  The first & only indigenous palestinians were jews!
> 
> "palestinians have continuously resided in palestine since four thousand years before christ...their ancestors built the cities of jerusalem, nablus, jericho, beisan, acca and jaffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please mention your delusion to the next canaanite, egyptian, or philistine you meet:
> 
> "during the bronze age, independent canaanite city-states were established, and were influenced by the surrounding civilizations of ancient egypt, mesopotamia, phoenicia, minoan crete, and syria.
> 
> "between 1550-1400 bce, the canaanite cities became vassals to the egyptian new kingdom who held power until the 1178 bce battle of djahy (canaan) during the wider bronze age collapse.
> 
> "the philistines arrived and mingled with the local population, and according to biblical tradition, the united kingdom of israel was established in 1020 bce and split within a century to form the northern kingdom of israel, and the southern kingdom of judah.
> 
> history of palestine - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it prove anything you said before ?
> That Palestinians have been in the land for 4000 years before Christ ?
> Granted that the Jews were not the first indigenous population , but it's laughable to say that that Palestinians were there for 6000 years. (And you have no proof of that )
Click to expand...

In 1948 the Jews in Mandate Palestine represented one-third of the overall population and owned about 7% of the total land. Unsatisfied with the 55% of Mandate Palestine land bequeathed them by the UN, Jews expelled over 700,000 of their neighbors from land they had lived on for generations. By 1967 Jews occupied the final 22% of historic Palestine as well.

From the very beginning of the Zionist project racist Jews made it crystal clear their final goal in Palestine was to occupy all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River by transferring the indigenous population to neighboring Arab states.

If we going to rationally discuss who occupied the land between the Mediterranean and the Jordan "first", it might be useful to remember how that worked out for Hitler. During the rise of his "Thousand Year Reich" Hitler commissioned detailed genetic studies on the origin of the "Master Race" and found they led to bronze-age Semites.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, welcome to the board Hossfly and MJB12741.
> 
> We need to dispense of the name game. All countries have a population that predates the name of that country. When a new flag is raised over city hall it does not mean that *everyone* moves out and a *whole new population* moves in or is created out of thin air.
> 
> At the demise of the Ottoman Empire the League of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders. All of the people who were normal residents inside those borders legally became Palestinians. Those people were the Muslims, Christians, and Jews who were living there at that time. It did not matter if they had lived there for six months or six thousand years. Religion did not matter. Ethnic origin did not matter. They were all equally Palestinians.
> 
> Those Palestinians, be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews, are the only people who have rights inside those borders. Foreigners have no such rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> League of Nations created the state of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I searched far and wide in the wiki pages of 'Palestine' and 'State of Palestine' for the creation of 'State of Palestine' after the demise of the Ottoman empire ,but did not find anything to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *British Mandate for Palestine*, also known as the *Palestine Mandate* and the *Mandate for Palestine*,[1] was a geopolitic polity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Syria after World War I. The mandate formalised British rule in Palestine,  from 1922 until 1948. *With the League of Nations' consent*, Britain  subdivided the region covered by the mandate into two administrative  areas. The land west of the Jordan River remained under direct British  rule until 1948 and *was known as Palestine*, <== this does not mean 'creation of the State of Palestine' it means they divided the geographical area. while the land east of the  Jordan became a semi-autonomous region known as Transjordan, under the rule of the Hashemite family from the Hijaz, which gained independence in 1946.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The mandate was not Palestine. It was administrative assistance to Palestine.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, welcome to the board Hossfly and MJB12741.
> 
> We need to dispense of the name game. All countries have a population that predates the name of that country. When a new flag is raised over city hall it does not mean that *everyone* moves out and a *whole new population* moves in or is created out of thin air.
> 
> At the demise of the Ottoman Empire the League of Nations created the state of Palestine and defined its borders. All of the people who were normal residents inside those borders legally became Palestinians. Those people were the Muslims, Christians, and Jews who were living there at that time. It did not matter if they had lived there for six months or six thousand years. Religion did not matter. Ethnic origin did not matter. They were all equally Palestinians.
> 
> Those Palestinians, be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews, are the only people who have rights inside those borders. Foreigners have no such rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched far and wide in the wiki pages of 'Palestine' and 'State of Palestine' for the creation of 'State of Palestine' after the demise of the Ottoman empire ,but did not find anything to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mandate was not Palestine. It was administrative assistance to Palestine.
Click to expand...


Your quote is based upon Palestine mandate being class A mandate 



> _Class A mandates_, were territories formerly controlled by the Ottoman Empire  that were deemed to "... have reached a stage of development where  their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized  subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a  Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone


League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically it means that the British believed that *in the future *the area under class A mandate could become a sovereign state, they were right with the Jordanian part , but they failed to peacefully resolute the reminder of the mandate.


> Palestine (United Kingdom), from 29 September 1923  15 May 1948.[14][15][16] In April 1921, Transjordan, occupying 77% of the area of the original mandate,[17] was incorporated as an autonomous area.[18][19] It eventually became the independent Hashemite Kingdom of Transjordan (later Jordan) on 25 May 1946. *A plan for peacefully dividing the remainder of the Mandate failed.* The Mandate ended at midnight on 14 May 1948, and the 1948 ArabIsraeli War began. Following the war, 75% of the area west of the Jordan River was controlled by the new State of Israel.[20] Other parts, until 1967, formed the West Bank of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan and the Egyptian-occupied Gaza Strip. Small slivers of territory east and south of the Sea of Galilee were held by Syria.


I don't know what you think your quote proves ... 
If you look-up Israel in Wikipedia , that's what you get :


> Following the 1947 United Nations plan to partition Palestine, on *14 May 1948* David Ben-Gurion, the Executive Head of the World Zionist Organization[8] and president of the Jewish Agency for Palestine, declared Israel a state independent from the British Mandate for Palestine.


Meaning that Israel ,was a state created on 14 May 1948.
On the other hand if you look-up State of Palestine in Wikipedia , that's what you get :



> state that was proclaimed in exile in Algiers on *15 November 1988*, when the Palestine Liberation Organization's (PLO) National Council (PNC) adopted the unilateral Palestinian Declaration of Independence.


Meaning it was declared on the 15 November 1988.

Why doesn't it state that it was a state in 1922 ? 
because it wasn't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched far and wide in the wiki pages of 'Palestine' and 'State of Palestine' for the creation of 'State of Palestine' after the demise of the Ottoman empire ,but did not find anything to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mandate was not Palestine. It was administrative assistance to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your quote is based upon Palestine mandate being class A mandate
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Palestine was a class A mandate.



> Basically it means that the British believed that *in the future *the area under class A mandate could become a sovereign state, they were right with the Jordanian part , but they failed to peacefully resolute the reminder of the mandate.
> I don't know what you think your quote proves ...
> If you look-up Israel in Wikipedia , that's what you get :
> 
> 
> 
> Following the 1947 United Nations plan to partition Palestine, on *14 May 1948* David Ben-Gurion, the Executive Head of the World Zionist Organization[8] and president of the Jewish Agency for Palestine, declared Israel a state independent from the British Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning that Israel ,was a state created on 14 May 1948.
Click to expand...


Was it? There was no partition of Palestine. Israel was created in Palestine with no legal standing. Israel was created by foreigners for foreigners in spite of the virtually universal rejection by Palestine's native population, including the Jews. This was a direct violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination.

The 1949 armistice agreements did not mention a state called Israel. They made no mention of any land or borders for an Israel.



> On the other hand if you look-up State of Palestine in Wikipedia , that's what you get :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> state that was proclaimed in exile in Algiers on *15 November 1988*, when the Palestine Liberation Organization's (PLO) National Council (PNC) adopted the unilateral Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning it was declared on the 15 November 1988.
> 
> Why doesn't it state that it was a state in 1922 ?
> because it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Palestine was declared in 1948, 1988, and again in 2002. What does that mean? The Palestinians saw themselves as an independent state early in the mandate. They are the only ones with the right to make that determination.


----------



## Wolverine1984

> state that was proclaimed in exile in algiers on *15 november 1988*, when the palestine liberation organization's (plo) national council (pnc) adopted the unilateral palestinian declaration of independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning it was declared on the 15 november 1988.
> 
> Why doesn't it state that it was a state in 1922 ?
> Because it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> palestine was declared in 1948, 1988, and again in 2002. What does that mean? The palestinians saw themselves as an independent state early in the mandate. They are the only ones with the right to make that determination.
Click to expand...

For some reason Wiki is not aware of the deceleration of Palestine to be a sovereign state in 1948 , or 1922 like you said before.



> The palestinians saw themselves as an independent state


Sadly seeing yourself as an sovereign state and being an sovereign  state is not the same thing. So you basically have nothing. 

And the mandate being class 'A' means that the teritory will be a state *sometime in the future*. I does not grant sovereignty to the territory or it's population.

You like to throw the 'self determination' term around, self-determination does not grant independence and have nothing to do with territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> state that was proclaimed in exile in algiers on *15 november 1988*, when the palestine liberation organization's (plo) national council (pnc) adopted the unilateral palestinian declaration of independence.
> 
> 
> 
> palestine was declared in 1948, 1988, and again in 2002. What does that mean? The palestinians saw themselves as an independent state early in the mandate. They are the only ones with the right to make that determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason Wiki is not aware of the deceleration of Palestine to be a sovereign state in 1948 , or 1922 like you said before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The palestinians saw themselves as an independent state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly seeing yourself as an sovereign state and being an sovereign  state is not the same thing. So you basically have nothing.
> 
> And the mandate being class 'A' means that the teritory will be a state *sometime in the future*. I does not grant sovereignty to the territory or it's population.
> 
> You like to throw the 'self determination' term around, self-determination does not grant independence and have nothing to do with territory.
Click to expand...


Self determination is the basic human right. It is mentioned in the League of Nations covenant, the UN charter and in UN resolutions and many other sources. What does that right mean and who has that right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has decided to expropriate 30 dunums of Palestinian cultivated land to the east of Yatta village south of Al-Khalil.

Quds Press quoted Ratib Al-Jabour, the coordinator of the popular anti settlement committee, as saying that the IOA told owners of those land that their land, which was confiscated weeks ago, were transferred into state property and that they would never be allowed back into it.

Jabour said that groups of Jewish settlers stormed this land about two weeks ago and took photos of its water wells and caves then declared it would not be in the hands of Palestinians for long.

In a similar development, he said that a group of Jewish settlers, escorted by Israeli occupation forces, delivered to Palestinian farmers owning land near Susiya settlement, to the south east of Yatta, on Wednesday a ruling by an Israeli court that their land would be seized and annexed to the settlement. He noted that IOF soldiers erected watchtowers on the land.

IOA confiscates 30 dunums of Palestinian land in Yatta


----------



## Wolverine1984

You love spamming eh ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> You love spamming eh ?



Define spam.


----------



## Wolverine1984

for what purpose ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the land of Israel department leveled Palestinian wheat and barley fields in the Negev region, the Israeli radio said on Wednesday.

The radio said that the bulldozers destroyed hundreds of dunums under heavy police protection fearing angry reaction of Palestinian farmers.

Israeli bulldozers damage wheat fields in the Negev

Israel made the desert bloom.

Indeed!


----------



## georgephillip

*Bloom with Blood.*

*Israel has killed 7407 Palestinians including 1859 children since September 2000.*

"The United Nations Commission on Human Rights describes the right to life as the "*ultimate human right*, and it is in turn considered the most important and basic human right. 

"In spite of that, the Zionist occupation forces persist in violating the Palestinian civilians' right to life through the use of fatal and excessive force and killing in all forms in clear contravention of the provisions of *Article III of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights*, the provisions of the Code of Conduct for Law Enforcement Officials and the *Fourth Geneva Convention* on the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War."

Guess that puts Israel in the running for "Greatest Human Rights Abuser"?
Proving again how abused children often grow into serial abusers.

IOF killed 7407 Palestinians, including 1859 children since September 2000


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> *Bloom with Blood.*
> 
> *Israel has killed 7407 Palestinians including 1859 children since September 2000.*
> 
> "The United Nations Commission on Human Rights describes the right to life as the "*ultimate human right*, and it is in turn considered the most important and basic human right.
> 
> "In spite of that, the Zionist occupation forces persist in violating the Palestinian civilians' right to life through the use of fatal and excessive force and killing in all forms in clear contravention of the provisions of *Article III of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights*, the provisions of the Code of Conduct for Law Enforcement Officials and the *Fourth Geneva Convention* on the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War."
> 
> Guess that puts Israel in the running for "Greatest Human Rights Abuser"?
> Proving again how abused children often grow into serial abusers.
> 
> IOF killed 7407 Palestinians, including 1859 children since September 2000



UNCHR?


----------



## georgephillip

"The following is a list of United Nations resolutions that concern Israel and bordering states such as Lebanon. The Human Rights Council has passed more resolutions condemning Israel than it has all other states combined."

*I'll bet you're proud.*

List of United Nations resolutions concerning Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "The following is a list of United Nations resolutions that concern Israel and bordering states such as Lebanon. The Human Rights Council has passed more resolutions condemning Israel than it has all other states combined."
> 
> *I'll bet you're proud.*
> 
> List of United Nations resolutions concerning Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wow, a bunch of scumbag regimes voting against the only democracy in the region.


----------



## georgephillip

*Democracy for whom?*

"At any given moment, *hundreds of Palestinians are held by Israel without charges or trial*. Of the Palestinians currently under administrative arrest, 88 have been held for more than a year. One has been held for more than five years.

"Some advocacy groups and Israeli officials have recently claimed that Khader Adnan, the 33-year-old Palestinian on a hunger strike for more than two months now, 'is no saint,' and that real security concerns led to his arrest. 

"But we can never know for sure, since Adnan is held under administrative arrest, a measure that contradicts the logic at the heart of the rule of law: it aims to put people in prisons not for what they did or conspired to do, but for what they might do. In other words, he is guilty until proven innocent. And there is no way to try and prove he is innocent, since Adnan won&#8217;t face trial."

Guilty until proven innocent sounds like democracy for Jews and martial law for others.

Administrative arrests: Months or years without due process


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> *Democracy for whom?*
> 
> "At any given moment, *hundreds of Palestinians are held by Israel without charges or trial*. Of the Palestinians currently under administrative arrest, 88 have been held for more than a year. One has been held for more than five years.
> 
> "Some advocacy groups and Israeli officials have recently claimed that Khader Adnan, the 33-year-old Palestinian on a hunger strike for more than two months now, 'is no saint,' and that real security concerns led to his arrest.
> 
> "But we can never know for sure, since Adnan is held under administrative arrest, a measure that contradicts the logic at the heart of the rule of law: it aims to put people in prisons not for what they did or conspired to do, but for what they might do. In other words, he is guilty until proven innocent. And there is no way to try and prove he is innocent, since Adnan wont face trial."
> 
> Guilty until proven innocent sounds like democracy for Jews and martial law for others.
> 
> Administrative arrests: Months or years without due process



He got arrested ? How evil of Israel to arrest people who want to kill Israeli citizens. 
This is what would happen to him in a 'Democratic Palestinian state'



> "Execution of the pig at the hands of the al-Qassam Brigades."


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjI_5A7z0u4&feature=player_embedded"]&#x202b;[/ame]

George,you think this man's rights were not violated ? 
You believe there was a trial ? Did they prove his guilt beyond reasonable doubt in the court of law ?


----------



## georgephillip

The victim in the video you posted owes his fate to the Zionist experiment, imo. I don't believe he would have been murdered in cold blood if one third of the citizens of Palestine had not imposed a Jewish state on the majority of their countrymen and women in 1948. Do you? Would you have the same moral perspective on this subject if you had been born a victim of Jewish occupation? Treat other (Jews?) as you would be treated?

I suspect your moral interpretations would more likely mirror those of Khader Adnan, the Palestinian held under *administrative* arrest whose detention owes not to the result of some crime he already *allegedly* committed but rather to a future crime he might commit.

In other words, Arabs are guilty until proven innocent in the "only democracy in the Middle East."


----------



## Wolverine1984

georgephillip said:


> The victim in the video you posted owes his fate to the Zionist experiment, imo. I don't believe he would have been murdered in cold blood if one third of the citizens of Palestine had not imposed a Jewish state on the majority of their countrymen and women in 1948. Do you? Would you have the same moral perspective on this subject if you had been born a victim of Jewish occupation? Treat other (Jews?) as you would be treated?
> 
> I suspect your moral interpretations would more likely mirror those of Khader Adnan, the Palestinian held under *administrative* arrest whose detention owes not to the result of some crime he already *allegedly* committed but rather to a future crime he might commit.
> 
> In other words, Arabs are guilty until proven innocent in the "only democracy in the Middle East."


What the hell are you talking about ? 
Executions like this happening all over the Arab world ... Are they also the result of the 'Zionists experiment' ?
I would not be surprised if you say they are ? It's seems Arab countries like to pin their problems on Israel.

Our market is down - blame Israel , Our people are poor - blame Israel , Justin Bieber still alive - blame Israel ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Violent clashes took place Friday after the noon prayers between Palestinian worshippers and IOF troops who stormed the Aqsa Mosque plazas after the prayers.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF troops raided the Mosque after the end of the Friday prayers resulting in the clashes with the worshippers. The IOF troops fired teargas canisters and stun grenades and Palestinian worshippers responded with stones.

The IOF restricted entry to the Aqsa Mosque barring young Palestinians from attending the prayers there.

Violent clashes in the Aqsa plazas between worshipers and the IOF


----------



## JStone

> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM



Israel has occupied Jerusalem for 3000 years.

*Hebrew Bible, 2 Samuel: David Becomes King Over Israel And Jerusalem* 


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Fifteen demonstrators were injured Friday afternoon by IOF troops attempting to quell demonstrations in the southern West Bank city of al-Khalil to mark the 18th anniversary of the Ibrahimi Mosque massacre.

Demonstrators also demanded the re-opening of Shuhada Road  which is a major road that runs through the city linking its eastern part to its western part and which was closed to Palestinians after the massacre.

Local sources told PIC that clashes between demonstrators and IOF troops broke out at Tel Al-umaida, Tariq Bib Zeyad cross roads and Shuhada Road when a march calling for its reopening headed towards the road at the centre of al-Khalil.

According the sources, a demonstration started from the Sahaba mosque to mark the massacre and another started from Tel al-Romaida called for by the Third International Campaign to reopen Shuhada Road.

IOF troops injure 15 protestors on anniversary of Ibrahimi Mosque massacre


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Fifteen demonstrators were injured Friday afternoon by IOF troops attempting to quell demonstrations in the southern West Bank city of al-Khalil to mark the 18th anniversary of the Ibrahimi Mosque massacre.
> 
> Demonstrators also demanded the re-opening of Shuhada Road  which is a major road that runs through the city linking its eastern part to its western part and which was closed to Palestinians after the massacre.
> 
> Local sources told PIC that clashes between demonstrators and IOF troops broke out at Tel Al-umaida, Tariq Bib Zeyad cross roads and Shuhada Road when a march calling for its reopening headed towards the road at the centre of al-Khalil.
> 
> According the sources, a demonstration started from the Sahaba mosque to mark the massacre and another started from Tel al-Romaida called for by the Third International Campaign to reopen Shuhada Road.
> 
> IOF troops injure 15 protestors on anniversary of Ibrahimi Mosque massacre



Bogus Source.

Yoiu're dismissed, dunce.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Tala&#8217;t Ramieh (25 years), from the village of Ram, was killed Friday afternoon  at the Qalandia roadblock when he was hit by an IOF bullet during their attempts to quill protests in support of the Aqsa Mosque.

The IOF troops also wounded six others, including a photo journalist and two children, the injury of one of them is serious. Dozens suffered breathing difficulties as a result of inhaling teargas.

Eyewitnesses said that Ramieh was hit with a live bullet and was taken to the Palestine Medical Complex.

The first martyr in Aqsa support campaign hails from Ram


----------



## georgephillip

Wolverine1984 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The victim in the video you posted owes his fate to the Zionist experiment, imo. I don't believe he would have been murdered in cold blood if one third of the citizens of Palestine had not imposed a Jewish state on the majority of their countrymen and women in 1948. Do you? Would you have the same moral perspective on this subject if you had been born a victim of Jewish occupation? Treat other (Jews?) as you would be treated?
> 
> I suspect your moral interpretations would more likely mirror those of Khader Adnan, the Palestinian held under *administrative* arrest whose detention owes not to the result of some crime he already *allegedly* committed but rather to a future crime he might commit.
> 
> In other words, Arabs are guilty until proven innocent in the "only democracy in the Middle East."
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about ?
> Executions like this happening all over the Arab world ... Are they also the result of the 'Zionists experiment' ?
> I would not be surprised if you say they are ? It's seems Arab countries like to pin their problems on Israel.
> 
> Our market is down - blame Israel , Our people are poor - blame Israel , Justin Bieber still alive - blame Israel ...
Click to expand...

*Israel's occupation of Palestine is a problem everyone is waking to.*

"Administrative detention is a nebulous and vindictive measure used by the occupation against our young men and women. It is one of the cruel legacies of the old British mandate in Palestine.

"Today, in the absence of any deterrent or condemnation from the international community, Israel uses it with increasing frequency against university students and lecturers, young professionals and even elected parliamentarians. 

"Some 300 are being held. It is part of an immoral policy used to keep Palestinians in a state of perpetual poverty and underdevelopment.

"When a military commander issues an order for administrative detention, *no evidence is produced. No charges are brought against the victims*, and the occupation has no obligation to give reasons for the detention. 

"This is by no means a legal mechanism. It is simply an arbitrary draconian measure used to inflict psychological and physical harm on its victims. When they are fortunate enough to be brought before a judge, he can detain them for periods of six months that can be extended indefinitely..."

My husband, Khadar Adnan, has shed light on Israel's disregard for human rights | Randa Musa | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## Wolverine1984

Your post have no connection what so ever to the question I asked ...


----------



## georgephillip

You seem to be indifferent to Israel's human rights violations.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The victim in the video you posted owes his fate to the Zionist experiment, imo. I don't believe he would have been murdered in cold blood if one third of the citizens of Palestine had not imposed a Jewish state on the majority of their countrymen and women in 1948. Do you? Would you have the same moral perspective on this subject if you had been born a victim of Jewish occupation? Treat other (Jews?) as you would be treated?
> 
> I suspect your moral interpretations would more likely mirror those of Khader Adnan, the Palestinian held under *administrative* arrest whose detention owes not to the result of some crime he already *allegedly* committed but rather to a future crime he might commit.
> 
> In other words, Arabs are guilty until proven innocent in the "only democracy in the Middle East."
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about ?
> Executions like this happening all over the Arab world ... Are they also the result of the 'Zionists experiment' ?
> I would not be surprised if you say they are ? It's seems Arab countries like to pin their problems on Israel.
> 
> Our market is down - blame Israel , Our people are poor - blame Israel , Justin Bieber still alive - blame Israel ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel's occupation of Palestine is a problem everyone is waking to.*
> 
> "Administrative detention is a nebulous and vindictive measure used by the occupation against our young men and women. It is one of the cruel legacies of the old British mandate in Palestine.
> 
> "Today, in the absence of any deterrent or condemnation from the international community, Israel uses it with increasing frequency against university students and lecturers, young professionals and even elected parliamentarians.
> 
> "Some 300 are being held. It is part of an immoral policy used to keep Palestinians in a state of perpetual poverty and underdevelopment.
> 
> "When a military commander issues an order for administrative detention, *no evidence is produced. No charges are brought against the victims*, and the occupation has no obligation to give reasons for the detention.
> 
> "This is by no means a legal mechanism. It is simply an arbitrary draconian measure used to inflict psychological and physical harm on its victims. When they are fortunate enough to be brought before a judge, he can detain them for periods of six months that can be extended indefinitely..."
> 
> My husband, Khadar Adnan, has shed light on Israel's disregard for human rights | Randa Musa | Comment is free | The Guardian
Click to expand...


It must be stressful being married to a terrorist, but her article is not quite truthful.



> The legal basis for Israel's use of Administrative Detention is the British Mandate 1945 Law on Authority in States of Emergency' as amended in 1979. Administrative detention is often used in cases where the available evidence consists of information obtained by the security services (particularly the Shin Bet), and where a trial would reveal sensitive security information, such as the identities of informers or infiltrators.
> 
> Although it is most commonly applied to alleged Palestinian militants and their accomplices, it has also been applied to Jewish Israeli citizens, including Jewish right-wing public-figures and activists (e.g. in the aftermath of the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin).
> 
> Within Israel, the Defense Minister has the authority to issue Administrative Detention orders for up to 6 months in cases where there is a reasonable chance that the person harms the security of the state. The same Minister has the authority to renew such orders. Likewise, the Chief of the General Staff can issue such orders, but valid for only 48 hours. Law enforcement authorities have to show cause within 48 hours (in a hearing behind closed doors). Administrative Detention orders can be appealed to the District Court and, if denied there, to the Supreme Court of Israel. The District Court can annul such orders if it finds the administrative detention occurred for reasons other than security (e.g., common crimes, or the exercise of freedom of expression). Overall supervisory authority on the application of the relevant law rests with the Minister of Justice.
> 
> Within the West Bank and Gaza Strip, any local army commander can issue an administrative detention order, and the order can be appealed at the local military court, or, if denied there, at the Supreme Court. Here too, an administrative detention order is valid for at most six months, but can be renewed by the appropriate authority. Israel refers its use of administrative detention in the occupied territories to Article 78 of the Fourth Geneva Convention 1949, which states that "If the Occupying Power considers it necessary, for imperative reasons of security, to take safety measures concerning protected persons, it may, at the most, subject them to assigned residence or to internment."



Administrative detention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So anyone held on administrative detention has the right to appeal this decision all the way up to the Supreme Court which will require the government to show valid cause for the detention and that national security would be threatened by bringing the case to trial.  The law is controversial, but not all that unusual.  Many western democracies, including the US, Australia, Canada, Ireland and Sweden, have administrative detention laws in cases involving illegal immigration or terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> Your post have no connection what so ever to the question I asked ...



Welcome to the board.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about ?
> Executions like this happening all over the Arab world ... Are they also the result of the 'Zionists experiment' ?
> I would not be surprised if you say they are ? It's seems Arab countries like to pin their problems on Israel.
> 
> Our market is down - blame Israel , Our people are poor - blame Israel , Justin Bieber still alive - blame Israel ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's occupation of Palestine is a problem everyone is waking to.*
> 
> "Administrative detention is a nebulous and vindictive measure used by the occupation against our young men and women. It is one of the cruel legacies of the old British mandate in Palestine.
> 
> "Today, in the absence of any deterrent or condemnation from the international community, Israel uses it with increasing frequency against university students and lecturers, young professionals and even elected parliamentarians.
> 
> "Some 300 are being held. It is part of an immoral policy used to keep Palestinians in a state of perpetual poverty and underdevelopment.
> 
> "When a military commander issues an order for administrative detention, *no evidence is produced. No charges are brought against the victims*, and the occupation has no obligation to give reasons for the detention.
> 
> "This is by no means a legal mechanism. It is simply an arbitrary draconian measure used to inflict psychological and physical harm on its victims. When they are fortunate enough to be brought before a judge, he can detain them for periods of six months that can be extended indefinitely..."
> 
> My husband, Khadar Adnan, has shed light on Israel's disregard for human rights | Randa Musa | Comment is free | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be stressful being married to a terrorist, but her article is not quite truthful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal basis for Israel's use of Administrative Detention is the British Mandate 1945 Law on Authority in States of Emergency' as amended in 1979. Administrative detention is often used in cases where the available evidence consists of information obtained by the security services (particularly the Shin Bet), and where a trial would reveal sensitive security information, such as the identities of informers or infiltrators.
> 
> Although it is most commonly applied to alleged Palestinian militants and their accomplices, it has also been applied to Jewish Israeli citizens, including Jewish right-wing public-figures and activists (e.g. in the aftermath of the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin).
> 
> Within Israel, the Defense Minister has the authority to issue Administrative Detention orders for up to 6 months in cases where there is a reasonable chance that the person harms the security of the state. The same Minister has the authority to renew such orders. Likewise, the Chief of the General Staff can issue such orders, but valid for only 48 hours. Law enforcement authorities have to show cause within 48 hours (in a hearing behind closed doors). Administrative Detention orders can be appealed to the District Court and, if denied there, to the Supreme Court of Israel. The District Court can annul such orders if it finds the administrative detention occurred for reasons other than security (e.g., common crimes, or the exercise of freedom of expression). Overall supervisory authority on the application of the relevant law rests with the Minister of Justice.
> 
> Within the West Bank and Gaza Strip, any local army commander can issue an administrative detention order, and the order can be appealed at the local military court, or, if denied there, at the Supreme Court. Here too, an administrative detention order is valid for at most six months, but can be renewed by the appropriate authority. Israel refers its use of administrative detention in the occupied territories to Article 78 of the Fourth Geneva Convention 1949, which states that "If the Occupying Power considers it necessary, for imperative reasons of security, to take safety measures concerning protected persons, it may, at the most, subject them to assigned residence or to internment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative detention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So anyone held on administrative detention has the right to appeal this decision all the way up to the Supreme Court which will require the government to show valid cause for the detention and that national security would be threatened by bringing the case to trial.  The law is controversial, but not all that unusual.  Many western democracies, including the US, Australia, Canada, Ireland and Sweden, have administrative detention laws in cases involving illegal immigration or terrorism.
Click to expand...

Western democracies including the US and Israel engage regularly in mass terrorism, as the citizens of Afghanistan, Iraq and Gaza are well aware. Appealing the decision of one racist agency to the purview of another racist agency is not unusual since Israeli racism directed at Palestinians forms the legal bedrock of the Jewish state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, West Bank (AP)  Israeli troops raided two private Palestinian TV stations before dawn Wednesday, seizing transmitters and other equipment, the military said.

The military said one of the outlets, al-Watan TV, is a pirate station whose frequencies interfered with legal broadcasters and aircraft communications. It said several transmitters were confiscated in the operation initiated by Israel's Communications Ministry.

The military also confirmed a second raid at Jerusalem Educational TV, a Ramallah-based station owned by the Palestinians' Al Quds University, but did not elaborate.

Palestinian officials denounced the raids as aggression and violation of media freedom.

Al-Watan station director Moammar Orabi said about 30 soldiers entered the station before dawn. The TV frequently reports on Palestinian protests against Israeli policies in the West Bank. It is owned by three non-governmental associations, including the Palestinian Medical Relief Society headed by legislator Mustafa Barghouti.

Israeli troops raid West Bank TV stations - Yahoo! News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, West Bank (AP)  Israeli troops raided two private Palestinian TV stations before dawn Wednesday, seizing transmitters and other equipment, the military said.
> 
> The military said one of the outlets, al-Watan TV, is a pirate station whose frequencies interfered with legal broadcasters and aircraft communications. It said several transmitters were confiscated in the operation initiated by Israel's Communications Ministry.
> 
> The military also confirmed a second raid at Jerusalem Educational TV, a Ramallah-based station owned by the Palestinians' Al Quds University, but did not elaborate.
> 
> Palestinian officials denounced the raids as aggression and violation of media freedom.
> 
> Al-Watan station director Moammar Orabi said about 30 soldiers entered the station before dawn. The TV frequently reports on Palestinian protests against Israeli policies in the West Bank. It is owned by three non-governmental associations, including the Palestinian Medical Relief Society headed by legislator Mustafa Barghouti.
> 
> Israeli troops raid West Bank TV stations - Yahoo! News



*Palestinian officials denounced the raids as aggression and violation of media freedom.*

OMG! That's funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- The Land Research Centre said that 120 Palestinians are threatened with being uprooted from their land after being handed notices to stop building in the hamlet of Khirbet Ibzik to the north of Tubas in the northern West Bank.

The centre said that these orders will result in the uprooting of 129 people from Kirbet Ibzik, from the Haroub family specifically, amongst 66 children. These military orders coincide with extensive military manoeuvres by the IOF which have so far resulted in the damage of 400 dunums planted with winter crops affecting dozens of farmers in the district of Tubas.

For his part; the head of Ibzik&#8217;s project committee, Ali Sawafta told the researcher of the land research centre that the Haroub family live in Ibzik since 1962, ie before the Israeli occupation in 1967 and said that the farmers there have tenancy contracts from the original owners of the land, but despite this the Israeli occupation authorities are trying to confiscate those lands claiming that they were government lands.

Occupation threatens to uproot 120 Palestinians near Tubas


----------



## P F Tinmore

TULKAREM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished on Saturday afternoon a municipal warehouse used for storing agricultural appliances in Tulkarem city and combed its vicinity.

Local sources said an Israeli military bulldozer escorted by troops knocked down a depot belonging to the municipal council of Qaffin town north of Tulkarem and destroyed all the agricultural materials that were inside.

IOF raze agricultural building in Tulkarem city


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- A Palestinian youth was seriously wounded on Monday during clashes between Israeli occupation forces (IOF) and citizens at the Atara roadblock to the north of Ramallah.

Eyewitnesses told Quds Press reporter that Mohammed Awad, 19, was hit with a gas bomb in his head, which was fired directly at him by the soldiers.

A medical source in the Ramallah government hospital said that Awad suffered fractures in his skull and his condition was described as serious.

Palestinian youth seriously wounded in clashes with IOF soldiers


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- A Palestinian woman, Mufika Al-Qawasmi, who was kidnapped recently from her home in Al-Khalil, will stand trial on Monday in the military court of Ofer jail, her family said.

The family added that Israeli troops kidnapped her from her home in Ras Al-Jura neighborhood in Al-Khalil city two weeks ago to pressure her husband Ihab Al-Qawasmi, who was jailed several days earlier, into making alleged confessions.

Israeli court hearing today against Palestinian mother of three kids


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the &#8220;Land of Israel&#8221; department destroyed wheat crops of Palestinian farmers in the Negev, occupied since 1948.

Radio Israel said that the bulldozing was made without prior notice, adding that the farmers have been cultivating their lands for many years.

The Israeli authorities have been systematically launching harassment campaigns against the Negev Bedouins in a bid to force them out of their ancestral land.

Israeli bulldozers destroy Palestinian wheat crops in Negev


----------



## georgephillip

"'    a deliberately disproportionate attack *designed to punish, humiliate and terrorize a civilian population*, radically diminish its local economic capacity both to work and to provide for itself, and to force upon it an ever increasing sense of dependency and vulnerability." -- The Goldstone Report

    "'I can promise you that throughout the war, there were many times that civilians walked by us and we never shot at them.'" -- IDF officer

"On December 27 2008, after years of 'protracted collective punishment' had produced a 'humanitarian implosion' of 'unprecedented' proportions and reduced the territory to almost complete dependency on international aid, Israel invaded Gaza.  

"It opened with a co-ordinated air assault 'at around 11.30am, a busy time, when the streets were full of civilians, *including school children leaving classes*.'1   

"The attack took people in Gaza by surprise, violating as it did an informal truce agreed the day before.

Jamie Stern-Weiner, "One Massacre Too Many"


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> "'    a deliberately disproportionate attack *designed to punish, humiliate and terrorize a civilian population*, radically diminish its local economic capacity both to work and to provide for itself, and to force upon it an ever increasing sense of dependency and vulnerability." -- The Goldstone Report
> 
> "'I can promise you that throughout the war, there were many times that civilians walked by us and we never shot at them.'" -- IDF officer
> 
> "On December 27 2008, after years of 'protracted collective punishment' had produced a 'humanitarian implosion' of 'unprecedented' proportions and reduced the territory to almost complete dependency on international aid, Israel invaded Gaza.
> 
> "It opened with a co-ordinated air assault 'at around 11.30am, a busy time, when the streets were full of civilians, *including school children leaving classes*.'1
> 
> "The attack took people in Gaza by surprise, violating as it did an informal truce agreed the day before.
> 
> Jamie Stern-Weiner, "One Massacre Too Many"


Get together with Anton who is a Newbie from the AOL boards.He's an ardent terrorist lover whose dream is the demise of Israel. Along with Tinmore you three will make a potent daisy chain.


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's occupation of Palestine is a problem everyone is waking to.*
> 
> "Administrative detention is a nebulous and vindictive measure used by the occupation against our young men and women. It is one of the cruel legacies of the old British mandate in Palestine.
> 
> "Today, in the absence of any deterrent or condemnation from the international community, Israel uses it with increasing frequency against university students and lecturers, young professionals and even elected parliamentarians.
> 
> "Some 300 are being held. It is part of an immoral policy used to keep Palestinians in a state of perpetual poverty and underdevelopment.
> 
> "When a military commander issues an order for administrative detention, *no evidence is produced. No charges are brought against the victims*, and the occupation has no obligation to give reasons for the detention.
> 
> "This is by no means a legal mechanism. It is simply an arbitrary draconian measure used to inflict psychological and physical harm on its victims. When they are fortunate enough to be brought before a judge, he can detain them for periods of six months that can be extended indefinitely..."
> 
> My husband, Khadar Adnan, has shed light on Israel's disregard for human rights | Randa Musa | Comment is free | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be stressful being married to a terrorist, but her article is not quite truthful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal basis for Israel's use of Administrative Detention is the British Mandate 1945 Law on Authority in States of Emergency' as amended in 1979. Administrative detention is often used in cases where the available evidence consists of information obtained by the security services (particularly the Shin Bet), and where a trial would reveal sensitive security information, such as the identities of informers or infiltrators.
> 
> Although it is most commonly applied to alleged Palestinian militants and their accomplices, it has also been applied to Jewish Israeli citizens, including Jewish right-wing public-figures and activists (e.g. in the aftermath of the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin).
> 
> Within Israel, the Defense Minister has the authority to issue Administrative Detention orders for up to 6 months in cases where there is a reasonable chance that the person harms the security of the state. The same Minister has the authority to renew such orders. Likewise, the Chief of the General Staff can issue such orders, but valid for only 48 hours. Law enforcement authorities have to show cause within 48 hours (in a hearing behind closed doors). Administrative Detention orders can be appealed to the District Court and, if denied there, to the Supreme Court of Israel. The District Court can annul such orders if it finds the administrative detention occurred for reasons other than security (e.g., common crimes, or the exercise of freedom of expression). Overall supervisory authority on the application of the relevant law rests with the Minister of Justice.
> 
> Within the West Bank and Gaza Strip, any local army commander can issue an administrative detention order, and the order can be appealed at the local military court, or, if denied there, at the Supreme Court. Here too, an administrative detention order is valid for at most six months, but can be renewed by the appropriate authority. Israel refers its use of administrative detention in the occupied territories to Article 78 of the Fourth Geneva Convention 1949, which states that "If the Occupying Power considers it necessary, for imperative reasons of security, to take safety measures concerning protected persons, it may, at the most, subject them to assigned residence or to internment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative detention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So anyone held on administrative detention has the right to appeal this decision all the way up to the Supreme Court which will require the government to show valid cause for the detention and that national security would be threatened by bringing the case to trial.  The law is controversial, but not all that unusual.  Many western democracies, including the US, Australia, Canada, Ireland and Sweden, have administrative detention laws in cases involving illegal immigration or terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western democracies including the US and Israel engage regularly in mass terrorism, as the citizens of Afghanistan, Iraq and Gaza are well aware. Appealing the decision of one racist agency to the purview of another racist agency is not unusual since Israeli racism directed at Palestinians forms the legal bedrock of the Jewish state.
Click to expand...

 Hi George,WHAT SHOULD BE REMEMBERED AND REALISED IS..............THAT ABUSED PEOPLE,BECOME ABUSERS THEMSELVES.........NO one would ever agree that what happened to Jewish people in the past,particually under the NAZIS should ever be condoned.

But the behaviour of the Israelis towards the Palestinians is a classic case of the Abused becoming the Abuser............this is something rarely mentioned but it is part of the key to unlock the present schism between the two nations as they attempt to move forward towards a peaceful resolution.

What really pisses me off is how Wolvie and his possee,mention a massacre in 1929,yet Israel have done many similar acts since 1940 inparticular the refugee camp in the 1970's(Tinnie will no doubt give the exact locales) where over a thousand women,children and elderly Palestinians were slaughtered.

Time heals slowly but no one has the MORAL GROUND in this conflict except the INNOCENT on both sides of which there are thousands.Unlike Wolvie,I try not to be myopic but fair to both sides.....WHY ? because unlike most commentators on this site......I believe in a fair and honest resolution and a Peaceful Israel and Palestine.

steven  George Thank You for your accurate and honest assessment in your post. Wolvie and Stoney are Israeli based posters and what should not be forgotten they clearly have a Pro-Israel agenda...........this is clearly seen and analysed when you read their stilted prose,but they don't realize that folk like me knows both sides of their one sided often banal story..............I'm theliq,  ever living,ever faithful(to the truth) and ever sure..........now watch for them trying to belittle and abuse me,will not work anymore guys because I'm theliq I always ensure I soar with eagles whilst you gobble around with Turkeys.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "'    a deliberately disproportionate attack *designed to punish, humiliate and terrorize a civilian population*, radically diminish its local economic capacity both to work and to provide for itself, and to force upon it an ever increasing sense of dependency and vulnerability." -- The Goldstone Report
> 
> "'I can promise you that throughout the war, there were many times that civilians walked by us and we never shot at them.'" -- IDF officer
> 
> "On December 27 2008, after years of 'protracted collective punishment' had produced a 'humanitarian implosion' of 'unprecedented' proportions and reduced the territory to almost complete dependency on international aid, Israel invaded Gaza.
> 
> "It opened with a co-ordinated air assault 'at around 11.30am, a busy time, when the streets were full of civilians, *including school children leaving classes*.'1
> 
> "The attack took people in Gaza by surprise, violating as it did an informal truce agreed the day before.
> 
> Jamie Stern-Weiner, "One Massacre Too Many"
> 
> 
> 
> Get together with Anton who is a Newbie from the AOL boards.He's an ardent terrorist lover whose dream is the demise of Israel. Along with Tinmore you three will make a potent daisy chain.
Click to expand...

 Your comments to Tinnie and George tantamount to SLANDER.......Unlike that TERRORIST ORGANIZATION "THE ZIONISTS" Palestinians are not terrorists. You MORON tl Honest about Israel and Palestine not a BULL SHIT ARTIST LIKE THE LIKES OF THE UNEDUCATED LEMMINGS ON HERE


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "'    a deliberately disproportionate attack *designed to punish, humiliate and terrorize a civilian population*, radically diminish its local economic capacity both to work and to provide for itself, and to force upon it an ever increasing sense of dependency and vulnerability." -- The Goldstone Report
> 
> "'I can promise you that throughout the war, there were many times that civilians walked by us and we never shot at them.'" -- IDF officer
> 
> "On December 27 2008, after years of 'protracted collective punishment' had produced a 'humanitarian implosion' of 'unprecedented' proportions and reduced the territory to almost complete dependency on international aid, Israel invaded Gaza.
> 
> "It opened with a co-ordinated air assault 'at around 11.30am, a busy time, when the streets were full of civilians, *including school children leaving classes*.'1
> 
> "The attack took people in Gaza by surprise, violating as it did an informal truce agreed the day before.
> 
> Jamie Stern-Weiner, "One Massacre Too Many"
> 
> 
> 
> Get together with Anton who is a Newbie from the AOL boards.He's an ardent terrorist lover whose dream is the demise of Israel. Along with Tinmore you three will make a potent daisy chain.
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for an Israel-First advocate to explain why one third of the 1948 population of Mandate Palestine was entitled to inflict a Jewish state on all Palestinians? Do you think it might have something to do with western arms sales to Israel and control over Arab oil production and distribution?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "'    a deliberately disproportionate attack *designed to punish, humiliate and terrorize a civilian population*, radically diminish its local economic capacity both to work and to provide for itself, and to force upon it an ever increasing sense of dependency and vulnerability." -- The Goldstone Report
> 
> "'I can promise you that throughout the war, there were many times that civilians walked by us and we never shot at them.'" -- IDF officer
> 
> "On December 27 2008, after years of 'protracted collective punishment' had produced a 'humanitarian implosion' of 'unprecedented' proportions and reduced the territory to almost complete dependency on international aid, Israel invaded Gaza.
> 
> "It opened with a co-ordinated air assault 'at around 11.30am, a busy time, when the streets were full of civilians, *including school children leaving classes*.'1
> 
> "The attack took people in Gaza by surprise, violating as it did an informal truce agreed the day before.
> 
> Jamie Stern-Weiner, "One Massacre Too Many"
> 
> 
> 
> Get together with Anton who is a Newbie from the AOL boards.He's an ardent terrorist lover whose dream is the demise of Israel. Along with Tinmore you three will make a potent daisy chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting for an Israel-First advocate to explain why one third of the 1948 population of Mandate Palestine was entitled to inflict a Jewish state on all Palestinians? Do you think it might have something to do with western arms sales to Israel and control over Arab oil production and distribution?
Click to expand...


The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) gunned down a Palestinian boy during confrontations in Yatta village, south of Al-Khalil, on Thursday when the soldiers were trying to arrest a liberated prisoner.

Ziyad Abu Zahra, the manager of Al-Khalil government hospital, said that the 15-year-old boy Zakaria Abu Arram was shot dead when the soldiers fired live bullets at the inhabitants.

Medical sources said that 20-year-old Omar Hushaye was carried to Soroka hospital in Beer Sheba in serious condition after the soldiers fired a bullet into his chest after claiming that he stabbed a soldier during the confrontations.

Big numbers of IOF soldiers stormed the village and arrested Khaled Makhamre, who was freed in the prisoners&#8217; exchange deal between Hamas and Israel, and fired teargas and bullets at houses in the village in the process.

The IOF soldiers closed off the village and blocked ambulance cars from entering to evacuate the casualties.

IOF soldiers gun down Palestinian boy


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) gunned down a Palestinian boy during confrontations in Yatta village, south of Al-Khalil, on Thursday when the soldiers were trying to arrest a liberated prisoner.
> 
> Ziyad Abu Zahra, the manager of Al-Khalil government hospital, said that the 15-year-old boy Zakaria Abu Arram was shot dead when the soldiers fired live bullets at the inhabitants.
> 
> Medical sources said that 20-year-old Omar Hushaye was carried to Soroka hospital in Beer Sheba in serious condition after the soldiers fired a bullet into his chest after claiming that he stabbed a soldier during the confrontations.
> 
> Big numbers of IOF soldiers stormed the village and arrested Khaled Makhamre, who was freed in the prisoners&#8217; exchange deal between Hamas and Israel, and fired teargas and bullets at houses in the village in the process.
> 
> The IOF soldiers closed off the village and blocked ambulance cars from entering to evacuate the casualties.
> 
> IOF soldiers gun down Palestinian boy


The IDF must have had a good reason to be there and they were interfered with. Let's see the video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) gunned down a Palestinian boy during confrontations in Yatta village, south of Al-Khalil, on Thursday when the soldiers were trying to arrest a liberated prisoner.
> 
> Ziyad Abu Zahra, the manager of Al-Khalil government hospital, said that the 15-year-old boy Zakaria Abu Arram was shot dead when the soldiers fired live bullets at the inhabitants.
> 
> Medical sources said that 20-year-old Omar Hushaye was carried to Soroka hospital in Beer Sheba in serious condition after the soldiers fired a bullet into his chest after claiming that he stabbed a soldier during the confrontations.
> 
> Big numbers of IOF soldiers stormed the village and arrested Khaled Makhamre, who was freed in the prisoners exchange deal between Hamas and Israel, and fired teargas and bullets at houses in the village in the process.
> 
> The IOF soldiers closed off the village and blocked ambulance cars from entering to evacuate the casualties.
> 
> IOF soldiers gun down Palestinian boy
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF must have had a good reason to be there and they were interfered with. Let's see the video.
Click to expand...


Good question. What good reason would foreign troops have to be in Palestine?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) gunned down a Palestinian boy during confrontations in Yatta village, south of Al-Khalil, on Thursday when the soldiers were trying to arrest a liberated prisoner.
> 
> Ziyad Abu Zahra, the manager of Al-Khalil government hospital, said that the 15-year-old boy Zakaria Abu Arram was shot dead when the soldiers fired live bullets at the inhabitants.
> 
> Medical sources said that 20-year-old Omar Hushaye was carried to Soroka hospital in Beer Sheba in serious condition after the soldiers fired a bullet into his chest after claiming that he stabbed a soldier during the confrontations.
> 
> Big numbers of IOF soldiers stormed the village and arrested Khaled Makhamre, who was freed in the prisoners exchange deal between Hamas and Israel, and fired teargas and bullets at houses in the village in the process.
> 
> The IOF soldiers closed off the village and blocked ambulance cars from entering to evacuate the casualties.
> 
> IOF soldiers gun down Palestinian boy
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF must have had a good reason to be there and they were interfered with. Let's see the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question. What good reason would foreign troops have to be in Palestine?
Click to expand...

In accordance with agreements, Israel administers things that we talked about before. Have you forgotten, has dementia crept in and are you suffering memory loss? If so I can refer you to a competent Jewish shrink. So it all boils down to the simple fact that the IDF can go there. Thank ZOG.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF must have had a good reason to be there and they were interfered with. Let's see the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. What good reason would foreign troops have to be in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In accordance with agreements, Israel administers things that we talked about before. Have you forgotten, has dementia crept in and are you suffering memory loss? If so I can refer you to a competent Jewish shrink. So it all boils down to the simple fact that the IDF can go there. Thank ZOG.
Click to expand...


Is that the agreement signed by Arafat when Israel set him up to be the oligarch in Palestine.

And the same agreement that Israel ignores except for the parts they like?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. What good reason would foreign troops have to be in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> In accordance with agreements, Israel administers things that we talked about before. Have you forgotten, has dementia crept in and are you suffering memory loss? If so I can refer you to a competent Jewish shrink. So it all boils down to the simple fact that the IDF can go there. Thank ZOG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the agreement signed by Arafat when Israel set him up to be the oligarch in Palestine.
> 
> And the same agreement that Israel ignores except for the parts they like?
Click to expand...

You tell me.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get together with Anton who is a Newbie from the AOL boards.He's an ardent terrorist lover whose dream is the demise of Israel. Along with Tinmore you three will make a potent daisy chain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an Israel-First advocate to explain why one third of the 1948 population of Mandate Palestine was entitled to inflict a Jewish state on all Palestinians? Do you think it might have something to do with western arms sales to Israel and control over Arab oil production and distribution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
Click to expand...

There are many more Arabs than Jews.
Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
Got a spare room for Bibi?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an Israel-First advocate to explain why one third of the 1948 population of Mandate Palestine was entitled to inflict a Jewish state on all Palestinians? Do you think it might have something to do with western arms sales to Israel and control over Arab oil production and distribution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
Click to expand...


Tough shit. 
The Ottomans lost.
Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> In accordance with agreements, Israel administers things that we talked about before. Have you forgotten, has dementia crept in and are you suffering memory loss? If so I can refer you to a competent Jewish shrink. So it all boils down to the simple fact that the IDF can go there. Thank ZOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the agreement signed by Arafat when Israel set him up to be the oligarch in Palestine.
> 
> And the same agreement that Israel ignores except for the parts they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
Click to expand...


Arafat died a rich man.

What did the Palestinians get from Oslo?

What did Israel lose in Oslo?


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an Israel-First advocate to explain why one third of the 1948 population of Mandate Palestine was entitled to inflict a Jewish state on all Palestinians? Do you think it might have something to do with western arms sales to Israel and control over Arab oil production and distribution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
Click to expand...

Evidently Georgie has no idea of the huge amount of Muslim lands, not only in the Middle East but also in Southeast Asia.  He is having such a big problem with the Jews governing one tiny, tiny piece of land.  He is as greedy as the Muslims who want it all.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
> The Ottomans lost.
> Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

How much did rich Jews like Rothschild lose in WWI?
More or less than rich Christians like Morgan?
Would the shit get softer if the rich died first in wars?


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
> The Ottomans lost.
> Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

 OR to the USA you really mean TODD


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
> The Ottomans lost.
> Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OR to the USA you really mean TODD
Click to expand...


No, I don't want any Arabs to move to America.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
> The Ottomans lost.
> Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did rich Jews like Rothschild lose in WWI?
> More or less than rich Christians like Morgan?
> Would the shit get softer if the rich died first in wars?
Click to expand...

Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews got a chunk of the mandate, the Arabs got a much much larger chunk.
> The Arabs who didn't like being too close to the Jews should have moved to Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently Georgie has no idea of the huge amount of Muslim lands, not only in the Middle East but also in Southeast Asia.  He is having such a big problem with the Jews governing one tiny, tiny piece of land.  He is as greedy as the Muslims who want it all.
Click to expand...

 Your post has NO basis in arguement


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more Arabs than Jews.
> Jews who feel "chosen" should move to Chicago.
> Got a spare room for Bibi?
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently Georgie has no idea of the huge amount of Muslim lands, not only in the Middle East but also in Southeast Asia.  He is having such a big problem with the Jews governing one tiny, tiny piece of land.  He is as greedy as the Muslims who want it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post has NO basis in arguement
Click to expand...

What,exactly, is YOUR basis of argument, Mister KnowItAll?


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
> The Ottomans lost.
> Arabs who don't like Israel should move to Jordan. Or Egypt. Or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did rich Jews like Rothschild lose in WWI?
> More or less than rich Christians like Morgan?
> Would the shit get softer if the rich died first in wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.
Click to expand...

*Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*

"In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria. 

"The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond. 

"The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922. 

"The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"

How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.

Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandate_Palestine


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did rich Jews like Rothschild lose in WWI?
> More or less than rich Christians like Morgan?
> Would the shit get softer if the rich died first in wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*
> 
> "In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria.
> 
> "The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond.
> 
> "The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922.
> 
> "The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"
> 
> How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Never underestimate the power of AIPAC. They make ZOG possible. How about them beans?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did rich Jews like Rothschild lose in WWI?
> More or less than rich Christians like Morgan?
> Would the shit get softer if the rich died first in wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*
> 
> "In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria.
> 
> "The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond.
> 
> "The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922.
> 
> "The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"
> 
> How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


*How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948*

The majority of Palestinians got the majority of the land. It's called Jordan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*
> 
> "In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria.
> 
> "The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond.
> 
> "The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922.
> 
> "The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"
> 
> How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948*
> 
> The majority of Palestinians got the majority of the land. It's called Jordan.
Click to expand...


The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.

The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) killed two more Palestinians in fresh raids on Gaza and Rafah on Saturday afternoon and fired at a funeral of a number of those killed in yesterday&#8217;s raids.

The higher committee for emergency and ambulance services said in a statement that four citizens were wounded in the same raids.

IOF soldiers kill two more Palestinians, fire at funeral


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*
> 
> "In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria.
> 
> "The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond.
> 
> "The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922.
> 
> "The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"
> 
> How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948*
> 
> The majority of Palestinians got the majority of the land. It's called Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.
Click to expand...


The ones who ran away didn't get the boot.
The rest of the whiners should have moved as well.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Georgie is the brilliant historian here, he is going to tell us each country that was established after the downfall of the Ottoman Empire.  Go ahead -- enlighten us all.  Meanwhile the readers will notice that Georgie doesn't want to admit that it was the Arabs who actually received the biggest piece of the pie since the 78% of the Palestine Mandate now known as the Kingdom of Jordan is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki has diminished the need for brilliant historians, Hossie:*
> 
> "In 1917, during the First World War, Britain defeated the Ottoman Turkish forces and occupied and set up a military administration across the former Ottoman Syria.
> 
> "The land remained under British military administration for the remainder of the war, and beyond.
> 
> "The British sought to set up legitimacy for their continued control of the region and this was achieved by obtaining a mandate from the League of Nations in June 1922.
> 
> "The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, '*until such time as they are able to stand alone.*'"
> 
> How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948 enhance the ability of Arab nations to achieve independence? Btw, Arabs received the biggest "piece of the pie" because there are many more Arabs than Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> Why do you think 1%-2% of the US electorate (the Jews) exert such an enormous influence over the US Congress? 'Think it might have something to do with $$$$$$?
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never underestimate the power of AIPAC. They make ZOG possible. How about them beans?
Click to expand...

Z-O-G?
Zionist Occupied Government?
Them beans sound undemocratic to me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the imposition of a Jewish state on a majority of Palestinians in 1948*
> 
> The majority of Palestinians got the majority of the land. It's called Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who ran away didn't get the boot.
> The rest of the whiners should have moved as well.
Click to expand...


So, the unarmed Palestinian civilians who were bombed and shot at and frequently killed by the Israeli military are said to have "ran away."

My, what an odd thing to do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 60-year-old Palestinian man was killed in downtown Gaza city in an Israeli air raid at noon Sunday, local sources told the PIC.

They said that Adel Isy was the guard of a Wahidi family field that was the target of an Israeli raid.

A Palestinian child and a newlywed youth were killed earlier Sunday in two separate Israeli raids that wounded four other Palestinians.

Israeli raid kills an old man


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.



Not accurate at best.
The Arab people who lived in 'Palestine' wanted to kick out the Jewish people who lived in 'Palestine'. 
When their attempt failed and the attempt of their buddies (Jordan,Syria,Egypt,Lebanon and others) failed they got the boot.
Nothing wrong with that.

When you initiate a fight with someone you always assume the risk that  your fight will not go as planed and your ass might get kicked. 
That's what happened to the Arabs who lived in Palestine, they initiated a fight and miscalculated , as a result they got their ass kicked.  

We saw this happen many times , recently in operation 'cast lead' and more recently about 4 days ago ...

PS, 
How interesting that in your post about "Israeli raid kills an old man" there is no mention at all about the fact that *in the last 2 days more then 120 rockets were launched at Israel.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accurate at best.
> The Arab people who lived in 'Palestine' wanted to kick out the Jewish people who lived in 'Palestine'.
> When their attempt failed and the attempt of their buddies (Jordan,Syria,Egypt,Lebanon and others) failed they got the boot.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> When you initiate a fight with someone you always assume the risk that  your fight will not go as planed and your ass might get kicked.
> That's what happened to the Arabs who lived in Palestine, they initiated a fight and miscalculated , as a result they got their ass kicked.
> 
> We saw this happen many times , recently in operation 'cast lead' and more recently about 4 days ago ...
Click to expand...


Not so. The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who ran away didn't get the boot.
> The rest of the whiners should have moved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the unarmed Palestinian civilians who were bombed and shot at and frequently killed by the Israeli military are said to have "ran away."
> 
> My, what an odd thing to do.
Click to expand...


The Arabs who ran away before the war in 1948 ran away.
What would you call it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who lived in Jordan got Jordan.
> 
> The people who lived in Palestine got the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accurate at best.
> The Arab people who lived in 'Palestine' wanted to kick out the Jewish people who lived in 'Palestine'.
> When their attempt failed and the attempt of their buddies (Jordan,Syria,Egypt,Lebanon and others) failed they got the boot.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> When you initiate a fight with someone you always assume the risk that  your fight will not go as planed and your ass might get kicked.
> That's what happened to the Arabs who lived in Palestine, they initiated a fight and miscalculated , as a result they got their ass kicked.
> 
> We saw this happen many times , recently in operation 'cast lead' and more recently about 4 days ago ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.
Click to expand...


They sure as hell didn't win.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not accurate at best.
> The Arab people who lived in 'Palestine' wanted to kick out the Jewish people who lived in 'Palestine'.
> When their attempt failed and the attempt of their buddies (Jordan,Syria,Egypt,Lebanon and others) failed they got the boot.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> When you initiate a fight with someone you always assume the risk that  your fight will not go as planed and your ass might get kicked.
> That's what happened to the Arabs who lived in Palestine, they initiated a fight and miscalculated , as a result they got their ass kicked.
> 
> We saw this happen many times , recently in operation 'cast lead' and more recently about 4 days ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure as hell didn't win.
Click to expand...


You contradict yourself Tinmore:
First of all , like Tod said:"They sure as hell didn't win." 
and second if the Arabs didn't loose the war then the Palestinians would not get the boot .
So either Arabs got their ass kicked and Palestinians got the boot as a result of the ass kicking, Or they didn't and the Palestinians didn't get the boot.
Can't have it both ways.


----------



## georgephillip

*"Israel was established as a Jewish state.* 

"It was not intended as a state for all of its citizens, Jews and non-Jews alike. 

"Rather, it was primarily envisaged as a state for Jews, that is, a state of which every Jewish individual throughout the world would be a potential citizen. 

"Thus, when the state was unilaterally established on 15 May 1948, it became imperative for its legislative body, the Knesset, to define in law those persons who would qualify as actual or potential citizens, and those who would be excluded - that is, non-Jews in general, and Palestinian Arabs in particular. 

"This was done without undue delay. 

"In 1950 the Israeli Knesset passed two laws: the Law of Return, defining the boundaries of inclusion ('every Jew has the right to immigrate into the country') and the Absentee Property Law, defining the boundaries of exclusion ('absentee'). 

"Under these laws, every Jew throughout the world is legally entitled to become a citizen of the state of Israel upon immigration into the country, *while some two million people,* the 1948 Palestinian Arabs and their descendants, who were exiled as a consequence of the 1948-9 and the 1967 wars, *are denied the rights of citizenship.* 

"Nevertheless, their right of return is universally recognized in international law and in repeated UN resolutions (beginning with Resolution 194 (III), 11 December 1948).

*"They clearly exist.* 

"Yet, they are defined in Israeli law as 'non-existent', and as 'absentees', and they are excluded by law from actual or potential citizenship in the Jewish state." 

Israeli Apartheid.


----------



## Ropey

^^ Israeli Apartheid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1dvwgjDAT8]Prager University: Is Israel an Apartheid State? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

Wolverine1984 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure as hell didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You contradict yourself Tinmore:
> First of all , like Tod said:"They sure as hell didn't win."
> and second if the Arabs didn't loose the war then the Palestinians would not get the boot .
> So either Arabs got their ass kicked and Palestinians got the boot as a result of the ass kicking, Or they didn't and the Palestinians didn't get the boot.
> Can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...


 Tinnie he is playing SEMANTICS With YOU......nothing he says has much credibility.......he may try to con others but we are far too smart to buy anything off his RED HERRING STALL...............

He's much like many people,thinks he knows it all,lambasts and tries to belittle anyone who puts forward a different opinion/truth to him/her but people can see very clearly that he reviles the Palestinians and merely has his typical conservative Israeli anti-Palestinian agenda.

He never wants peace between the two sides because like so many he was indoctrinated when young...........He should be consigned to a DUSTBIN,HE IS JUST FULL OF SHIT and most of it demeaning to the Palestinians.

Everthing he says is so one sided,I really think he walks with a WHITE CANE,but his prose is so revolting.I"m theliq I believe in a FREE PALESTINE AND A FREE ISRAEL.......I won't fall if you shoot me down>>>>>>I am TATANIUM...AS THE SONG SAYS....... Now Ropey he is a different kettle of fish........He has a brain,and I like him...........Tinnie<like me NEVER TAKE A BACKWARDS STEP.


----------



## Wolverine1984

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure as hell didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You contradict yourself Tinmore:
> First of all , like Tod said:"They sure as hell didn't win."
> and second if the Arabs didn't loose the war then the Palestinians would not get the boot .
> So either Arabs got their ass kicked and Palestinians got the boot as a result of the ass kicking, Or they didn't and the Palestinians didn't get the boot.
> Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinnie he is playing SEMANTICS With YOU......nothing he says has much credibility.......he may try to con others but we are far too smart to buy anything off his RED HERRING STALL...............
> 
> He's much like many people,thinks he knows it all,lambasts and tries to belittle anyone who puts forward a different opinion/truth to him/her but people can see very clearly that he reviles the Palestinians and merely has his typical conservative Israeli anti-Palestinian agenda.
> 
> He never wants peace between the two sides because like so many he was indoctrinated when young...........He should be consigned to a DUSTBIN,HE IS JUST FULL OF SHIT and most of it demeaning to the Palestinians.
> 
> Everthing he says is so one sided,I really think he walks with a WHITE CANE,but his prose is so revolting.I"m theliq I believe in a FREE PALESTINE AND A FREE ISRAEL.......I won't fall if you shoot me down>>>>>>I am TATANIUM...AS THE SONG SAYS....... Now Ropey he is a different kettle of fish........He has a brain,and I like him...........Tinnie<like me NEVER TAKE A BACKWARDS STEP.
Click to expand...


In your whole post there is not one shred of evidence to prove me wrong.
Not even a hint of an argument related to the case.
You were unable to negate my argument , so you say negative things about me. This doesn't help you,because negative or positive things about the speaker does not effect the truthfulness of his arguments. 

What you did there is "Ad-hominem":


> An _*ad hominem*_ (Latin for "to the man" or "to the person"), short for _*argumentum ad hominem*_, is an attempt to negate the truth of a claim by pointing out a negative characteristic or belief of the person supporting it.[1] _Ad hominem_ reasoning is normally described as a *logical fallacy*.[2][3][4]


Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ad-hominem as a pathetic method to try and win an argument, the use of this tactic shows that you are desperate and don't have any real case.

Maybe you just don't like me ... Well it might have something to do with me proving you wrong on several occasions ... I'm still waiting for your reply about how "Nazis were trying to kill Palestinians."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> ^^ Israeli Apartheid.
> 
> Prager University: Is Israel an Apartheid State? - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axpESbVkwqs]Israel is an Apartheid State: Tribunal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure as hell didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You contradict yourself Tinmore:
> First of all , like Tod said:"They sure as hell didn't win."
> and second if the Arabs didn't loose the war then the Palestinians would not get the boot .
> So either Arabs got their ass kicked and Palestinians got the boot as a result of the ass kicking, Or they didn't and the Palestinians didn't get the boot.
> Can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...


There is no contradiction. There is a difference between winning battles and winning the war. Surely with Israel's superior ability to mooch money and weapons it has won most, not all, battles against the Palestinians.

However, the war is moving beyond brute force into the arena of rights and law. Here is where the Palestinians hold the legal and moral high ground.


----------



## Ropey

^^ *Israel is an Apartheid State*

Yes, I am certain you can find propaganda out there from Press TV in Iran and all over the Internet and yes, there are propaganda sites that say Israel is an apartheid country. I could fill pages of your propaganda sites saying Israel is an apartheid nation. 

Nevertheless, there is no comparison. First of all, the Gaza and West Bank are not Israel so they are right out.  



> At the same time, Israeli Knesset (parliament) instituted action to have an Arab member of Knesset, Haneen Zoabi, stripped of her citizenship because she had testified in Cape Town.



Primarily and considering her active Palestinian anti-Israel activities it is understandable that she is under arrest. Secondly, any Israeli citizen found in activities that are Anti-Israeli can be treated as an enemy of the state. Jew, Arab, Christian, Druze, etc. etc. 



> The apartheid analogy is critically flawed. It bears little resemblance to the realities of contemporary Israel and plays down the uniqueness of the apartheid state in South Africa. That state was extraordinarily repressive, regulating every detail of the lives of its subjects &#8211; 90 percent of whom were non-white &#8211; on the basis of their skin color. By contrast, Israel is a democracy which encourages vibrant debate, which has a flourishing free press and which shares with other liberal democracies a core value: the equality of all its citizens before the law.



Israel and Apartheid: The Big Lie - Introduction


----------



## P F Tinmore

Do the Palestinian citizens of Israel still own the same land, homes, farms, and businesses that they owned in 1948?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Do the Palestinian citizens of Israel still own the same land, homes, farms, and businesses that they owned in 1948?


If they don't it's because the sold them for a week's supply of crack.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Do the Palestinian citizens of Israel still own the same land, homes, farms, and businesses that they owned in 1948?


What does that have to do with anything ? 
Do the native Americans own their original land , homes ,farms and businesses ?



> However, the war is moving beyond brute force into the arena of rights  and law. Here is where the Palestinians hold the legal and moral high  ground.



What are you talking about ?
*If *Palestinians ever held legal or moral high ground they took a huge bungee jump from their 'moral high ground' when they started deliberately targeting civilians and suicide bombings.(And his happened before 1948)


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.

Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.

The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.

An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- A fresh Israel air raid near the southern Gaza Strip city of Khan Younis on Sunday evening wounded a child and a woman, local sources said.

They told the PIC reporter that an Israeli reconnaissance plane fired a missile at Qudaih street in Abassan Al-Kabira east of Khan Younis, which fell near a house and injured the woman and the child.

The sources said that the explosion damaged the house and spread fears in the region to which ambulance teams rushed to evacuate the casualties.

Woman, child injured in fresh Israeli raid


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes launched a series of air raids on the Gaza Strip on Monday the latest of which targeted a school in northern Gaza killing a student and wounding six others.

Local sources said that the latest raid targeted a group of schoolchildren while on their way to their school near a petrol station to the north west of Gaza city.

They said that 15-year-old boy Nayef Qarmut died instantly while six other students were wounded including two in serious condition.

Israeli raid kills Palestinian school child


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.
> 
> Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.
> 
> The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.
> 
> An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling



How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.
> 
> Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.
> 
> The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.
> 
> An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
Click to expand...


The siege on Gaza is an act of war. Why do you think the Palestinians should just sit on their hands while under this attack?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.
> 
> Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.
> 
> The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.
> 
> An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The siege on Gaza is an act of war. Why do you think the Palestinians should just sit on their hands while under this attack?
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" fire rockets from next to houses and schools.
Why do you think the Israelis should just sit on their hands while under this attack?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The siege on Gaza is an act of war. Why do you think the Palestinians should just sit on their hands while under this attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" fire rockets from next to houses and schools.
> Why do you think the Israelis should just sit on their hands while under this attack?
Click to expand...


It is not an attack on Israel. It is a response to Israel's aggression.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.
> 
> Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.
> 
> The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.
> 
> An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
Click to expand...


In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ? 

Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.

Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
It's their choice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A 65-year-old Palestinian man and his 30-year-old daughter were killed at noon Monday when Israeli artillery shell blasted in their home to the east of Beit Lahia in northern Gaza.
> 
> Medical sources told the PIC reporter that Mohammed Al-Hassumi and his daughter Fayza were killed in the explosion of the artillery shell.
> 
> The latest victims bring to 23 the number of Palestinians killed at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces since Friday.
> 
> An old man and his daughter killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ?
> 
> Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.
> 
> Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
> Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
> It's their choice.
Click to expand...


The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ?
> 
> Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.
> 
> Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
> Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
> It's their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
Click to expand...


You can rationalize it for yourself however you want. 

The fact of the matter is as long as the Hamas keeps firing , more Palestinians would probably die.
The deaths of those Palestinians is a direct result of Hamas conduct.
Hamas can stop Palestinians from dying today.
Although it seems it's more important for Hamas to say:"Look at us we have big cojones we can fire rockets at Israel" then to safeguard their own people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ?
> 
> Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.
> 
> Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
> Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
> It's their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can rationalize it for yourself however you want.
> 
> The fact of the matter is as long as the Hamas keeps firing , more Palestinians would probably die.
> The deaths of those Palestinians is a direct result of Hamas conduct.
> Hamas can stop Palestinians from dying today.
> Although it seems it's more important for Hamas to say:"Look at us we have big cojones we can fire rockets at Israel" then to safeguard their own people.
Click to expand...


Israel has been pounding Palestinians for a hundred years. This was long before Hamas became Israel's current boogyman.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close were the peace loving rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ?
> 
> Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.
> 
> Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
> Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
> It's their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
Click to expand...


Israel doesn't occupy Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the number of 'victims' do they count the peace activists who lunch the rockets ?
> 
> Even thought it was an Israeli shell, those who launched the rockets bare direct responsibility for those deaths.
> 
> Since Friday more than 200 rockets were fired on Israel. As the rocket attacks continues so does Israeli retaliation.
> Hamas can stop firing today and conclude the number of deaths in 23, or proceed and see this number rise.
> It's their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't occupy Gaza.
Click to expand...


Does that mean it is an independent state?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't occupy Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean it is an independent state?
Click to expand...


It's mostly a terrorist hangout.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't occupy Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean it is an independent state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mostly a terrorist hangout.
Click to expand...


Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean it is an independent state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly a terrorist hangout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Those mean Israelis use it to describe the terrorists who fire rockets at Israeli civilians from sites next to the schools and houses of Arab civilians.

Maybe you have a better term?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly a terrorist hangout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Those mean Israelis use it to describe the terrorists who fire rockets at Israeli civilians from sites next to the schools and houses of Arab civilians.
> 
> Maybe you have a better term?
Click to expand...


Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians" by the forth Geneva convention.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Those mean Israelis use it to describe the terrorists who fire rockets at Israeli civilians from sites next to the schools and houses of Arab civilians.
> 
> Maybe you have a better term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians" by the forth Geneva convention.
Click to expand...


What does your claim have to do with terrorists firing rockets from Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Those mean Israelis use it to describe the terrorists who fire rockets at Israeli civilians from sites next to the schools and houses of Arab civilians.
> 
> Maybe you have a better term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians" by the forth Geneva convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does your claim have to do with terrorists firing rockets from Gaza?
Click to expand...


They are not attacking civilians as Israel constantly claims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are not considered "civilians" by the forth Geneva convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does your claim have to do with terrorists firing rockets from Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not attacking civilians as Israel constantly claims.
Click to expand...


How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your claim have to do with terrorists firing rockets from Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not attacking civilians as Israel constantly claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?
Click to expand...


They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not attacking civilians as Israel constantly claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


Show me the territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders".

Thanks!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders".
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


These borders have not changed since 1922.

If you want to see Israel's borders, find a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> If you want to see Israel's borders, find a 1948 map of Israel.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming all the green is territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> If you want to see Israel's borders, find a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming all the green is territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders"?
Click to expand...


Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military forced occupation of Palestine is the initial aggression. The Palestinians are merely responding to that aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can rationalize it for yourself however you want.
> 
> The fact of the matter is as long as the Hamas keeps firing , more Palestinians would probably die.
> The deaths of those Palestinians is a direct result of Hamas conduct.
> Hamas can stop Palestinians from dying today.
> Although it seems it's more important for Hamas to say:"Look at us we have big cojones we can fire rockets at Israel" then to safeguard their own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been pounding Palestinians for a hundred years. This was long before Hamas became Israel's current boogyman.
Click to expand...


Again , untrue and irrelevant to my argument (Israel doesn't exists a hundred years... ).


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not attacking civilians as Israel constantly claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


They are inside Israels borders, Palestine's 'borders' are Gaza and the West Bank... you are just playing stupid.

In any case they are attacking civilians and not military. You can color it , sing and dance about it, it doesn't change the fact that they are attacking civilians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> These borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> If you want to see Israel's borders, find a 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming all the green is territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...


LOL!

Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can rationalize it for yourself however you want.
> 
> The fact of the matter is as long as the Hamas keeps firing , more Palestinians would probably die.
> The deaths of those Palestinians is a direct result of Hamas conduct.
> Hamas can stop Palestinians from dying today.
> Although it seems it's more important for Hamas to say:"Look at us we have big cojones we can fire rockets at Israel" then to safeguard their own people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been pounding Palestinians for a hundred years. This was long before Hamas became Israel's current boogyman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again , untrue and irrelevant to my argument (Israel doesn't exists a hundred years... ).
Click to expand...


Not that the official declaration matters much. The Israeli flag was first flown about 1890. It was called the land of Israel through the mandate period.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been pounding Palestinians for a hundred years. This was long before Hamas became Israel's current boogyman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again , untrue and irrelevant to my argument (Israel doesn't exists a hundred years... ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that the official declaration matters much. The Israeli flag was first flown about 1890. It was called the land of Israel through the mandate period.
Click to expand...

Still irrelevant to my argument ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming all the green is territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.
Click to expand...


Look it up. Do I have to do all your work for you? Occupying powers do not have a protected persons classification, i.e. civilians, other than prisoners.


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you claiming all the green is territory "inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders*"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.*
Click to expand...


He didn't prove Palestine's virtual borders...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up. Do I have to do all your work for you? Occupying powers do not have a protected persons classification, i.e. civilians, other than prisoners.
Click to expand...


Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't see proof of your claim here.
Maybe you should cut and paste your proof?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't prove Palestine's virtual borders...
Click to expand...




> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949



Do I need to look up the rest of them for you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't prove Palestine's virtual borders...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to look up the rest of them for you?
Click to expand...


Palestine wasn't a signatory to that agreement.
Try again?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are Palestine's international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up. Do I have to do all your work for you? Occupying powers do not have a protected persons classification, i.e. civilians, other than prisoners.
Click to expand...


Art. 13. The provisions of Part II *cover the whole of the populations of the countries in conflict*, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't prove Palestine's virtual borders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article V
> 
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to look up the rest of them for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine wasn't a signatory to that agreement.
> Try again?
Click to expand...


That is true, but, the international borders were used as a reference as to where the armistice lanes were drawn. Of course the armistice lines were not borders so they did not change those borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Now all you have to do is prove your claim about the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up. Do I have to do all your work for you? Occupying powers do not have a protected persons classification, i.e. civilians, other than prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I don't see proof of your claim here.
> Maybe you should cut and paste your proof?
Click to expand...


B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up. Do I have to do all your work for you? Occupying powers do not have a protected persons classification, i.e. civilians, other than prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I don't see proof of your claim here.
> Maybe you should cut and paste your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


The rockets from Gaza aren't fired at occupied terriritory, because the Israelis no longer occupy Gaza.

The following are, however, excluded:

(1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention;

Hey, "Palestinians" aren't bound by the Convention.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I don't see proof of your claim here.
> Maybe you should cut and paste your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rockets from Gaza aren't fired at occupied terriritory, because the Israelis no longer occupy Gaza.
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention;
> 
> Hey, "Palestinians" aren't bound by the Convention.
Click to expand...


Cool, then they are not terrorists.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rockets from Gaza aren't fired at occupied territory, because the Israelis no longer occupy Gaza.
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention;
> 
> Hey, "Palestinians" aren't bound by the Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, then they are not terrorists.
Click to expand...


Wrong, terrorists aren't bound by the Convention.
That means they're legal targets.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rockets from Gaza aren't fired at occupied territory, because the Israelis no longer occupy Gaza.
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention;
> 
> Hey, "Palestinians" aren't bound by the Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, then they are not terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, terrorists aren't bound by the Convention.
> That means they're legal targets.
Click to expand...


Got a link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, then they are not terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, terrorists aren't bound by the Convention.
> That means they're legal targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link?
Click to expand...


International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, terrorists aren't bound by the Convention.
> That means they're legal targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


Terrorists are not mentioned in your link.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists are not mentioned in your link.
Click to expand...


The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?

It did say this.....

The following are, however, excluded:

(1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention

Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are not mentioned in your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?
> 
> It did say this.....
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention
> 
> Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.
Click to expand...


So now Palestine is a state?

The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.

Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.


----------



## Dante

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast



Using civilians as humans shields:
launching rockets at Israel from locations close to buildings and schools

Using civilians as humans shields



[youtube]g0wJXf2nt4Y[/youtube]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dante said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> Israeli gunboats target fishermen off Rafah coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using civilians as humans shields:
> launching rockets at Israel from locations close to buildings and schools
> 
> Using civilians as humans shields
Click to expand...


From your link.



> On the outskirts of the Saja'iya neighborhood in the eastern part of Gaza City , the Israeli Air Force identified a launcher from which the rockets had been fired into Israel , positioned between two school buildings. The Israeli Air Force did not attack the launcher because of its proximity to school buildings .



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMZKRKUgM4s]Israel Destroys American International School in Gaza --CNN - YouTube[/ame]

Which is true? What Israel says or what Israel does?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli attacks on the Gaza Strip over the past four days had completely destroyed ten housing units and partially damaged 350 others, the Palestinian government in Gaza said.

Yasser Al-Shanti, undersecretary of the ministry of housing and public works, told Quds Press that dozens of Palestinian citizens were displaced as a result of the Israeli attacks that targeted their buildings.

IOF aggression on Gaza displaced dozens of families


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are not mentioned in your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?
> 
> It did say this.....
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention
> 
> Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


*So now Palestine is a state?*

Isn't that your claim?

You haven't shown that Israelis targeted by Gaza rockets are settlers or that they are uncovered.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are not mentioned in your link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?
> 
> It did say this.....
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention
> 
> Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Art. 13. The provisions of Part II cover the *whole of the populations* of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war. 

Article 13 says Israeli civilians are protected.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?
> 
> It did say this.....
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention
> 
> Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Art. 13. The provisions of Part II cover the *whole of the populations* of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war.
> 
> Article 13 says Israeli civilians are protected.
Click to expand...


Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person: (1) ' enemy nationals ' within the national territory of each of the Parties to the conflict and (2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art. 13. The provisions of Part II cover the *whole of the populations* of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war.
> 
> Article 13 says Israeli civilians are protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person: (1) ' enemy nationals ' within the national territory of each of the Parties to the conflict and (2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


Art. 13.  The provisions of Part II cover the whole of the populations of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art. 13. The provisions of Part II cover the *whole of the populations* of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war.
> 
> Article 13 says Israeli civilians are protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person: (1) ' enemy nationals ' within the national territory of each of the Parties to the conflict and (2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Art. 13.  The provisions of Part II cover the whole of the populations of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


Occupations are a different category than countries in conflict.



> ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person: (1) ' enemy nationals ' within the national territory of each of the Parties to the conflict and (2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art. 13.  The provisions of Part II cover the whole of the populations of the countries in conflict, without any adverse distinction based, in particular, on race, nationality, religion or political opinion, and are intended to alleviate the sufferings caused by war
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupations are a different category than countries in conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Israel does not occupy Gaza. So Israeli citizens are part of "the whole of the populations".

But keep trying to justify indiscriminate attacks on Israeli civilians. 
Is shows everyone who you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link didn't say terrorists are covered, did it?
> 
> It did say this.....
> 
> The following are, however, excluded:
> 
> (1) Nationals of a State which is not bound by the Convention
> 
> Since "Palestine" isn't bound by the convention, it appears no "Palestinians" are covered persons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So now Palestine is a state?*
> 
> Isn't that your claim?
> 
> You haven't shown that Israelis targeted by Gaza rockets are settlers or that they are uncovered.
Click to expand...


Yes I have. You just refuse to see it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Palestine is a state?
> 
> The original question was whether Israeli settlers were protected persons. It appears they are not. This changes the debate. Then the attacks by the Palestinian could not be classified as terrorism.
> 
> Of course this has been my position all along while others continue to play the terrorist card on the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So now Palestine is a state?*
> 
> Isn't that your claim?
> 
> You haven't shown that Israelis targeted by Gaza rockets are settlers or that they are uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have. You just refuse to see it.
Click to expand...


Israel isn't occupying Gaza and Israeli civilians are protected.

Keep spinning.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the targets of the rockets are "settlers"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are inside Israels borders, Palestine's 'borders' are Gaza and the West Bank... you are just playing stupid.
> 
> In any case they are attacking civilians and not military. You can color it , sing and dance about it, it doesn't change the fact that they are attacking civilians.
Click to expand...


Settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the occupation. If it were not for settlers Israel would be no more than an office in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are inside Palestine's borders but not inside Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are inside Israels borders, Palestine's 'borders' are Gaza and the West Bank... you are just playing stupid.
> 
> In any case they are attacking civilians and not military. You can color it , sing and dance about it, it doesn't change the fact that they are attacking civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the occupation. If it were not for settlers Israel would be no more than an office in Tel Aviv.
Click to expand...

Yes and No.


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> Settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the occupation. If it were not for settlers Israel would be no more than an office in Tel Aviv.



Why is this fucking moron troll being fed?


----------



## Dante

P F Tinmore said:


> Which is true? What Israel says or what Israel does?


*This is not what civilized people do in the supposed name of freedom*

Leon Klinghoffer

When his wife asked where he was, she was told he was taken to the infirmary. Instead, he was taken up on deck and shot twice, once in the back and once in the head. The ship's barber and a waiter were ordered to throw his body and wheelchair into the sea...

Leon Klinghoffer (1916 - 1985) - Find A Grave Memorial

Leon Klinghoffer's body washed ashore in Syria, and was found on October 15 and returned to the United States. An autopsy showed that Leon had died by drowning, and not by the bullets that had been fired into him.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dante said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true? What Israel says or what Israel does?
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not what civilized people do in the supposed name of freedom*
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer
> 
> When his wife asked where he was, she was told he was taken to the infirmary. Instead, he was taken up on deck and shot twice, once in the back and once in the head. The ship's barber and a waiter were ordered to throw his body and wheelchair into the sea...
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer (1916 - 1985) - Find A Grave Memorial
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer's body washed ashore in Syria, and was found on October 15 and returned to the United States. An autopsy showed that Leon had died by drowning, and not by the bullets that had been fired into him.
Click to expand...


Who was Leon Klinghoffer?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true? What Israel says or what Israel does?
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not what civilized people do in the supposed name of freedom*
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer
> 
> When his wife asked where he was, she was told he was taken to the infirmary. Instead, he was taken up on deck and shot twice, once in the back and once in the head. The ship's barber and a waiter were ordered to throw his body and wheelchair into the sea...
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer (1916 - 1985) - Find A Grave Memorial
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer's body washed ashore in Syria, and was found on October 15 and returned to the United States. An autopsy showed that Leon had died by drowning, and not by the bullets that had been fired into him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was Leon Klinghoffer?
Click to expand...

You had better be joking,dude.


----------



## Jos

was Leon  famous for klinging offer ship?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not what civilized people do in the supposed name of freedom*
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer
> 
> When his wife asked where he was, she was told he was taken to the infirmary. Instead, he was taken up on deck and shot twice, once in the back and once in the head. The ship's barber and a waiter were ordered to throw his body and wheelchair into the sea...
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer (1916 - 1985) - Find A Grave Memorial
> 
> Leon Klinghoffer's body washed ashore in Syria, and was found on October 15 and returned to the United States. An autopsy showed that Leon had died by drowning, and not by the bullets that had been fired into him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Leon Klinghoffer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better be joking,dude.
Click to expand...


I have read the same press release of him on many different sites but nobody said who he was.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Leon Klinghoffer?
> 
> 
> 
> You had better be joking,dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read the same press release of him on many different sites but nobody said who he was.
Click to expand...


Just a civilian killed by your Pali terrorist buddies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had better be joking,dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the same press release of him on many different sites but nobody said who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a civilian killed by your Pali terrorist buddies.
Click to expand...


Really? How do you know?

Was he really just an innocent "civilian" or did he give financial or other support in the killing and dispossession of Palestinians? Do you know?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the same press release of him on many different sites but nobody said who he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a civilian killed by your Pali terrorist buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How do you know?
> 
> Was he really just an innocent "civilian" or did he give financial or other support in the killing and dispossession of Palestinians? Do you know?
Click to expand...


Yes, he was a civilian.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a civilian killed by your Pali terrorist buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How do you know?
> 
> Was he really just an innocent "civilian" or did he give financial or other support in the killing and dispossession of Palestinians? Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was a civilian.
Click to expand...


So, you deny that he supported Israel? Where did you get that info?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How do you know?
> 
> Was he really just an innocent "civilian" or did he give financial or other support in the killing and dispossession of Palestinians? Do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was a civilian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you deny that he supported Israel? Where did you get that info?
Click to expand...


Why would I deny he's a civilian?

Why are you?


----------



## Jos

Rachel Corrie was a civilian


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Rachel Corrie was a civilian



Leon didn't stand in front of a moving bulldozer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was a civilian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you deny that he supported Israel? Where did you get that info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I deny he's a civilian?
> 
> Why are you?
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Jos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Corrie was a civilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon didn't stand in front of a moving bulldozer.
Click to expand...


Did he start running his mouth with an armed man?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you deny that he supported Israel? Where did you get that info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I deny he's a civilian?
> 
> Why are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


Why don't you show me the section of the Geneva Convention that makes an American civilian a lawful target for your terrorist buddies?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Corrie was a civilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon didn't stand in front of a moving bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he start running his mouth with an armed man?
Click to expand...


Did he say something mean to you on that ship?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I deny he's a civilian?
> 
> Why are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me the section of the Geneva Convention that makes an American civilian a lawful target for your terrorist buddies?
Click to expand...


Did he designate himself as an enemy to the Palestinians or not?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me the section of the Geneva Convention that makes an American civilian a lawful target for your terrorist buddies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he designate himself as an enemy to the Palestinians or not?
Click to expand...


Did he?

Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?


----------



## Jos

> International law demands that attacks on civilians are prosecuted. Justice demands this is done impartially in all situations.
> *no one seems to recall Hammam-Plage.
> *
> On October 1, 1985, one week before the cruise ship was hijacked, Israel launched an air assault on Hammam-Plage, a residential suburb of Tunis, the capital of Tunisia. At the time Israel claimed to be seeking out Palestinian leaders given refuge by Tunisia and attacking military targets in the neighborhood.
> 
> According to an 2 October 1985 article published by the Guardian, Israels attack brutally signalled its determination to keep the Palestine Liberation Organisation out of the emerging Middle East peace process. The article noted that one of the buildings bombed by the Israelis was the private residence of PLO leader Yasser Arafat.





> The United Nations Security Council considered the raid to be a grievous act of aggression against the sovereign nation of Tunisia, noting with concern that the Israeli attack has caused heavy loss of human life and extensive material damage. UN Security Council Resolution 573 frames the Israeli attack as a threat to peace and security in the Mediterranean region and vigorously condemned the flagrant violation of the Charter of the United Nations, international law and norms of conduct.
> 
> Israels representative to the United Nations, Benjamin Netanyahu, was defiant in his stance that we in Israel shall never accept the Security Council resolution.
> 
> The hijacking of the Achille Lauro and the murder of Leon Klinghoffer are both examples of unjustifiable acts. Yet supporters of Israel, who are currently working hard to emphasise the Achille Lauro incident as a tool to demonize Palestinians, have a less than glowing record where acts of terrorism committed by their own are concerned, never mind their standard practice of glossing over or justifying acts by the State of Israel that result in massive civilian casualties. The Hammam-Plage raid is an example from around the time of the Achille Lauro, so too was the murder of Alex Odeh.
> 
> 
> Four days after the attack on the Achille Lauro, on 11 October 1985, a bomb demolished the Santa Ana offices of the Arab-American Anti-Discrimination Committee, killing Alex Odeh, the organizations regional executive director. Seven others were injured. According to a New York Times article the following day, The Jewish Defense League, often at odds with the [ADC], denied responsibility for the bombing but praised the action. The night before his death, Mr. Odeh had appeared on a local news program to comment on the Achille Lauro hijacking. He reportedly denied the PLOs involvement in the murder of Leon Klinghoffer. Rather than condemn the killing of Mr. Odeh, the official website of the Jewish Defense League confirms that JDL National Chairman Irv Rubin publicly stated that Alex Odeh got what he deserved.


The Achille Lauro hijacking: Selective memory does none of us justice | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me the section of the Geneva Convention that makes an American civilian a lawful target for your terrorist buddies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he designate himself as an enemy to the Palestinians or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?
Click to expand...


Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he designate himself as an enemy to the Palestinians or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.
Click to expand...


International law is a joke ... 
Nobody takes it seriously , especially not your precious Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli troops wounded a six-year-old Palestinian boy on Sunday when they opened fire east of the town of Rafah, in southern Gaza, Palestinian medical sources said.

"A six-year-old Palestinian child was wounded by Israeli army gunfire near the Kerem Shalom crossing, east of Rafah, in the southern Gaza Strip, which is where the family lives," emergency services spokesman Adham Abu Selmiya told AFP.

"He is in moderate condition and was shot with live fire in his thigh," he added.

Israeli troops 'wound boy in Gaza' - Yahoo! News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he designate himself as an enemy to the Palestinians or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.
Click to expand...


Get back to me when Israel shots a 69 year old American civilian and throws him into the ocean.


----------



## Jos




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back to me when Israel shots a 69 year old American civilian and throws him into the ocean.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter if it is 6 or 69, Israel will kill anybody.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


>



Good point. Israel fired a missile at him.


----------



## Jos

> Yassin, a quadriplegic who was nearly blind, had used a wheelchair since a sporting accident at the age of 12. He was assassinated when an Israeli helicopter gunship fired a missile at him as he was being wheeled from early morning prayers. His killing, in an attack that claimed the lives of both his bodyguards and nine bystanders


Ahmed Yassin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFAPivgCl8w]Ahmed Yassin and his Hot Wheels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toomuchtime_

Jos said:


> Yassin, a quadriplegic who was nearly blind, had used a wheelchair since a sporting accident at the age of 12. He was assassinated when an Israeli helicopter gunship fired a missile at him as he was being wheeled from early morning prayers. His killing, in an attack that claimed the lives of both his bodyguards and nine bystanders
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Yassin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Israel killed Yassin and the US killed bin Laden.  Same thing.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Yassin was a leader of a terrorist organization that claimed to be responsible for suicide bombings in Israel. There is nothing wrong with killing him.


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Yassin, a quadriplegic who was nearly blind, had used a wheelchair since a sporting accident at the age of 12. He was assassinated when an Israeli helicopter gunship fired a missile at him as he was being wheeled from early morning prayers. His killing, in an attack that claimed the lives of both his bodyguards and nine bystanders
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Yassin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Don't cry over the death of a terrorist. Yassin ain't cryin'. There's no cryin' in infitada. He's in joyous bliss now with his herd of 72 billy goats. PBUH.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> Does the Geneva Convention say it's okay to kill American civilians in wheelchairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back to me when Israel shots a 69 year old American civilian and throws him into the ocean.
Click to expand...

*Get back to us when you learn about "Araboushim."*

"We can easily assess the sincerity of the sentiments expressed about the Klinghoffer murder. It is only necessary to investigate the reaction to comparable U.S.-backed Israeli crimes. 

"Take, for example, the murder in *April 2002 of two crippled Palestinians, Kemal Zughayer and Jamal Rashid*, by Israeli forces rampaging through the refugee camp of Jenin in the West Bank.

"Zughayer's crushed body and the remains of his wheelchair were found by British reporters, along with the remains of the *white flag he was holding when he was shot dead *while seeking to flee the Israeli tanks which then drove over him, ripping his face in two and severing his arms and legs. 

"Jamal Rashid was crushed in his wheelchair when one of Israel's huge U.S.-supplied Caterpillar bulldozers demolished his home in Jenin with his family inside..."

The Most Wanted List, International Terrorism, by Noam Chomsky


----------



## Jos

Wolverine1984 said:


> Yassin was a leader of a terrorist organization that claimed to be responsible for suicide bombings in Israel. There is nothing wrong with killing him.





> I see , so the shoot first ask questions later is the official legal first step in the Hamas handbook of apprehending lawbreakers, right ?
> 
> He is a traitor ? Really ? Did the court find him guilty of treason ?
> What evidence was brought to prove that fact ?
> 
> You argue about Israel not following legal proceedings ,while Hamas shoot Fatah on the street without any consideration of legal proceedings ... Thats Hypocrisy at it's best.
> 
> Great many of Fatah men where executed by Hamas.
> How many of them got the to speak to their lawyer ?
> When Hamas held them captive before execution , did they have an arrest warrant for them ? Did they have proof beyond all reasonable doubt that those men are guilty of the crimes they are accused of ?
> Did they hold a trial ?
> 
> The answer for all those questions is no. They just rounded them up, blind folded them , told them to lie on the ground and emptied two AK-47 magazines on them.
> Yet you have the audacity to speak about how "Administrative arrests are illegal in Palestine".
> __________________


http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...israel-a-personal-tragedy-14.html#post4978504


----------



## P F Tinmore

PAKISTAN, (PIC)-- Jamaat e Islami Pakistan ameer Syed Munawar Hasan has strongly condemned Israeli soldiers for unleashing dogs on Palestinian protestors, calling it one of the worst violations of human rights and civil liberties committed under the nose of western media as their regimes were keeping a criminal silence over the gross violations of Palestinians fundamental rights.

JI ameer condemns use of dogs by Israeli police to chase Palestinians

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vaam9NM1sLI]GRAPHIC Military dog used to attack peaceful protester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


>



How's that old terrorist doing?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you are willing to condemn Israel for its violations of international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when Israel shots a 69 year old American civilian and throws him into the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is 6 or 69, Israel will kill anybody.
Click to expand...


Keep defending your terrorist buddies.

Keep defending their targeting of Israeli school children.


----------



## Wolverine1984

"Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :


> "One hundred Palestinians were *hurling rocks* at security forces, who used riot dispersal means," she said.
> "One Palestinian was arrested for * physically assaulting a soldier*, and a second was attacked by a dog. He  was lightly wounded and treated by army medics at the scene. He did not  need to be evacuated to hospital."


Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> 
> 
> 
> "One hundred Palestinians were *hurling rocks* at security forces, who used riot dispersal means," she said.
> "One Palestinian was arrested for * physically assaulting a soldier*, and a second was attacked by a dog. He  was lightly wounded and treated by army medics at the scene. He did not  need to be evacuated to hospital."
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...


Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.

What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> 
> 
> 
> "One hundred Palestinians were *hurling rocks* at security forces, who used riot dispersal means," she said.
> "One Palestinian was arrested for * physically assaulting a soldier*, and a second was attacked by a dog. He  was lightly wounded and treated by army medics at the scene. He did not  need to be evacuated to hospital."
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
Click to expand...

Tinny old bean, it's becoming more and more obvious you will never amount to anything.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> 
> 
> 
> "One hundred Palestinians were *hurling rocks* at security forces, who used riot dispersal means," she said.
> "One Palestinian was arrested for * physically assaulting a soldier*, and a second was attacked by a dog. He  was lightly wounded and treated by army medics at the scene. He did not  need to be evacuated to hospital."
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
Click to expand...


I thought you said they lived in Palestine?


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> 
> 
> 
> "One hundred Palestinians were *hurling rocks* at security forces, who used riot dispersal means," she said.
> "One Palestinian was arrested for * physically assaulting a soldier*, and a second was attacked by a dog. He  was lightly wounded and treated by army medics at the scene. He did not  need to be evacuated to hospital."
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
Click to expand...

Year after year Palestinians throw stones and attack Israeli soldiers and get hurt as a result.
"What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Year after year Palestinians throw stones and attack Israeli soldiers and get hurt as a result.
> "What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn."
Click to expand...


At least they do not go someplace to do it.


----------



## georgephillip

*"The wheel is turning full circle.* 

"Last week the Israeli parliament updated a 59-year-old law originally intended to prevent hundreds of thousands of Palestinian refugees from returning to the homes and lands from which they had been expelled as Israel was established.

"The purpose of the draconian 1954 Prevention of Infiltration Law was to lock up any Palestinian who managed to slip past *the snipers guarding the new states borders*. 

"Israel believed only savage punishment and deterrence could ensure it maintained the overwhelming Jewish majority it had recently created through a campaign of ethnic cleansing.

"Fast-forward six decades and Israel is relying on the infiltration law again, this time to prevent a supposedly new threat to its existence: *the arrival each year of several thousand desperate African asylum seekers."*

Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> *"The wheel is turning full circle.*
> 
> "Last week the Israeli parliament updated a 59-year-old law originally intended to prevent hundreds of thousands of Palestinian refugees from returning to the homes and lands from which they had been expelled as Israel was established.
> 
> "The purpose of the draconian 1954 Prevention of Infiltration Law was to lock up any Palestinian who managed to slip past *the snipers guarding the new states borders*.
> 
> "Israel believed only savage punishment and deterrence could ensure it maintained the overwhelming Jewish majority it had recently created through a campaign of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> "Fast-forward six decades and Israel is relying on the infiltration law again, this time to prevent a supposedly new threat to its existence: *the arrival each year of several thousand desperate African asylum seekers."*
> 
> Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world



Protecting your borders sounds like a good idea.

We should try that here.


----------



## georgephillip

"Back in the early 1950s, the Israeli army shot dead thousands of unarmed Palestinians as they tried to reclaim property that had been stolen from them. These many years later, Israel appears no less determined to keep non-Jews out of its precious villa."

Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world

*Is this what you have in mind?*


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> *"The wheel is turning full circle.*
> 
> "Last week the Israeli parliament updated a 59-year-old law originally intended to prevent hundreds of thousands of Palestinian refugees from returning to the homes and lands from which they had been expelled as Israel was established.
> 
> "The purpose of the draconian 1954 Prevention of Infiltration Law was to lock up any Palestinian who managed to slip past *the snipers guarding the new states borders*.
> 
> "Israel believed only savage punishment and deterrence could ensure it maintained the overwhelming Jewish majority it had recently created through a campaign of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> "Fast-forward six decades and Israel is relying on the infiltration law again, this time to prevent a supposedly new threat to its existence: *the arrival each year of several thousand desperate African asylum seekers."*
> 
> Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world


Who expelled the original residents? Wasn't it the ARAB League? Clue me in George.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "Back in the early 1950s, the Israeli army shot dead thousands of unarmed Palestinians as they tried to reclaim property that had been stolen from them. These many years later, Israel appears no less determined to keep non-Jews out of its precious villa."
> 
> Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world
> 
> *Is this what you have in mind?*



No, fictional stories aren't my idea of protecting our border.

We should build a big wall.

If they try to climb over, then we should shoot them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli soldiers uprooted, on Tuesday, Palestinian farmlands that belong to local residents of the Al-Majnouna area, south of Hebron, in the southern part of the West Bank. 

Earlier, the army destroyed pools built dozens of years ago in order to collect rain water to be used in agriculture in the area, known of its fertile soil.

The army claimed that the pools &#8220;jeopardize the security of the soldiers based at a nearby military camp. 

Army Uproots Farmlands Near Hebron - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

HAIFA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian worker from Jenin lost his spleen in a violent Israeli police attack on the place where he was working in Haifa, local sources said.

They said that a special police force attacked the grapevine yard where Rami Wishahi, 26, was working and savagely beat him.

They said that Wishahi underwent an urgent surgery in a Jenin government hospital on Tuesday, adding that he was carried from his Israeli detention center to the hospital after his health deteriorated.

They said that Wishahi suffered internal bleeding and ruptured spleen.

Palestinian worker loses spleen in savage Israeli police attack


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Back in the early 1950s, the Israeli army shot dead thousands of unarmed Palestinians as they tried to reclaim property that had been stolen from them. These many years later, Israel appears no less determined to keep non-Jews out of its precious villa."
> 
> Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world
> 
> *Is this what you have in mind?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, fictional stories aren't my idea of protecting our border.
> 
> We should build a big wall.
> 
> If they try to climb over, then we should shoot them.
Click to expand...

Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?
If you want to reduce migration, repeal NAFTA and other trade agreements designed to make the 1% richer while impoverishing the majorities of both countries.
Or we could start shooting the 1%...?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Back in the early 1950s, the Israeli army shot dead thousands of unarmed Palestinians as they tried to reclaim property that had been stolen from them. These many years later, Israel appears no less determined to keep non-Jews out of its precious villa."
> 
> Jonathan Cook: Welcome to the world
> 
> *Is this what you have in mind?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, fictional stories aren't my idea of protecting our border.
> 
> We should build a big wall.
> 
> If they try to climb over, then we should shoot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?
> If you want to reduce migration, repeal NAFTA and other trade agreements designed to make the 1% richer while impoverishing the majorities of both countries.
> Or we could start shooting the 1%...?
Click to expand...


Because countries have immigration laws.
All we need to do is build a wall......and fine employers who hire illegals.
Make E-Verify mandatory.
We'd lose a few million illegals in the first few months.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> HAIFA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian worker from Jenin lost his spleen in a violent Israeli police attack on the place where he was working in Haifa, local sources said.
> 
> They said that a special police force attacked the grapevine yard where Rami Wishahi, 26, was working and savagely beat him.
> 
> They said that Wishahi underwent an urgent surgery in a Jenin government hospital on Tuesday, adding that he was carried from his Israeli detention center to the hospital after his health deteriorated.
> 
> They said that Wishahi suffered internal bleeding and ruptured spleen.
> 
> Palestinian worker loses spleen in savage Israeli police attack


What's the story from both sides? I couldn't find anything in JP, Haaretz or in Topix.com in Hefa. He's lucky they didn't dislocate his prostate or tonsils.Probably sassed a policeman.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, fictional stories aren't my idea of protecting our border.
> 
> We should build a big wall.
> 
> If they try to climb over, then we should shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?
> If you want to reduce migration, repeal NAFTA and other trade agreements designed to make the 1% richer while impoverishing the majorities of both countries.
> Or we could start shooting the 1%...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because countries have immigration laws.
> All we need to do is build a wall......and fine employers who hire illegals.
> Make E-Verify mandatory.
> We'd lose a few million illegals in the first few months.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAgiK07Py9M&feature=fvsr]Anaïs Mitchell ft. Greg Brown - Why We Build the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed a school in Ras Al-Amud suburb in occupied Jerusalem on Wednesday morning and arrested an 11-year-old child.

Hebrew newspaper Ha&#8217;aretz said on its website that the IOF unit took the child from his classroom along with the school&#8217;s secretary after the child confessed after beating that the secretary hid him inside the school after throwing stones at an IOF patrol.

The paper pointed out that the incident was the fifth of its kind in 2012, recalling that the IOF soldiers detained another child in the same suburb ten days ago.

The headmaster said that he tried to convince the soldiers not to storm the school and detain the child in front of all other children but they refused.

The paper said that it recorded many similar incidents in which IOF harassment of Palestinian schoolchildren was registered in occupied Jerusalem.

IOF unit storms school, arrests 11-year-old child


----------



## P F Tinmore

GENEVA, (PIC)-- The UN high commissioner for human rights criticized the Israeli forces for using live ammunition against unarmed Palestinians and for increasing demolition of their property.

The international organization said in a report that the Israeli forces demolished 574 Palestinian buildings in the period December 1st 2010 to mid-November 2011 including 203 houses and displaced 957 Palestinians.

The report noted that Israel was adamant on its demolition policy of Palestinian homes at a time it imposes strict measures on issuing new building permits, describing the act as a flagrant challenge to international laws and doctrines.

The report also lashed out at Israel for its double standards in dealing with Palestinians and its settlers, explaining that settlers are tried before civilian courts while Palestinians attend military trials.

UN report: Israel demolished 574 Palestinian buildings last year


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Gaza city on Wednesday morning, local sources said.

They told Quds Press that the gunboats at sea fired at the fishing boats which were off the Shati refugee camp shore.

The sources said that the fishermen were forced to abandon their boats and return to the beach, adding that no casualties or damages were reported.

Israeli navy prohibits Palestinian fishing more than three nautical miles off the coast of the enclave despite the Oslo agreement between Israel and the PLC that allows fishing 20 nautical miles off the coast.

Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, fictional stories aren't my idea of protecting our border.
> 
> We should build a big wall.
> 
> If they try to climb over, then we should shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?
> If you want to reduce migration, repeal NAFTA and other trade agreements designed to make the 1% richer while impoverishing the majorities of both countries.
> Or we could start shooting the 1%...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because countries have immigration laws.
> All we need to do is build a wall......and fine employers who hire illegals.
> Make E-Verify mandatory.
> We'd lose a few million illegals in the first few months.
Click to expand...

 NO,NO,NO You should pay back YOUR DEBT..........and by your analysis it appears that the illegals are the only ones that work......GET A JOB AND PAY YOUR DEBT BACK,YOU LAZY FUCKING NO HOPER. I'm BACK


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?
> If you want to reduce migration, repeal NAFTA and other trade agreements designed to make the 1% richer while impoverishing the majorities of both countries.
> Or we could start shooting the 1%...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because countries have immigration laws.
> All we need to do is build a wall......and fine employers who hire illegals.
> Make E-Verify mandatory.
> We'd lose a few million illegals in the first few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO,NO,NO You should pay back YOUR DEBT..........and by your analysis it appears that the illegals are the only ones that work......GET A JOB AND PAY YOUR DEBT BACK,YOU LAZY FUCKING NO HOPER. I'm BACK
Click to expand...


Get back on your meds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has demolished 20 Palestinian homes in the West Bank over the past week, a report by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs in the occupied Palestinian land said on Sunday.

It said that the demolition streak took place in the Jordan Valley and displaced 60 people including 26 children.

It said that IOA bulldozers damaged 100 dunums in Salfit&#8217;s Kufr Al-Deek village and uprooted 100 olive saplings in Beit Dajan village in Nablus at the pretext they were planted in a military area.

OCHA: IOA demolished 20 Palestinian homes in West Bank last week


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC) -- Three Palestinian women suffered bruising when IOF troops assaulted participants in the Ma'sara protest in solidarity with Hana' al-Shalabi who is on hunger strike in occupation jails. The protesters also said they wanted to highlight the suffering of Palestinian mothers and women in general.

Muhammad Buraija, the coordinator of the popular committee in Ma&#8217;sara said that the IOF quelled the weekly protest when protestors headed to the apartheid wall carrying Palestinian flags and chanted slogans in solidarity with Hana' al-Shalabi and stopped the protestors, mostly women, from advancing.

Three women injured by IOF during a demonstration in solidarity with Shalabi


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Peaceful protester" ... the term "Bullshit" comes to mind :
> Palestinian protester bitten by Israel army dog - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said they lived in Palestine?
Click to expand...


PF says what suits him.  It's the same as his calling for attacking Israel and then sniveling when the response to their attacks comes back.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Ropey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Year after year Israeli troops go into Palestine and get rocks thrown at them.
> 
> What a bunch of friggin retards. You would think they would learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said they lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PF says what suits him.  It's the same as his calling for attacking Israel and then sniveling when the response to their attacks comes back.
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said they lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF says what suits him.  It's the same as his calling for attacking Israel and then sniveling when the response to their attacks comes back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are the ones who were attacked. It is Israel who always whines about the comeback.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Why should capital be free to cross borders while labor isn't?_


It's quite known mexican "palestinians" move in to enjoy the California sunshine and compose an illegal voting block. And quite free, bth. too, subsisting on the californian $10.5 billion/year, more than all the annual military aid to jews (and Egypt too) that some of the less developed/sophisticated, infesting this board, like to babble about! Enjoy capital jumping borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PF says what suits him.  It's the same as his calling for attacking Israel and then sniveling when the response to their attacks comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones who were attacked. It is Israel who always whines about the comeback.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map. These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Hebrew newspaper Haaretz said on its website that the IOF unit took the child from his classroom along with the schools secretary after the child confessed after beating that the secretary hid him inside the school after throwing stones at an IOF patrol._


While being aware that arabullshit.co.uk is a general Mecca of garbage collection, we may elaborate a little on the "news", of course, proposing that the IDF detain his whole clan, strip them of their israeli IDs, relocate them to gazabad, and, keeping in mind that their living quarters have, most likely, been built illegally, apply the eminent domain. Very assertive. Very cool.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PF says what suits him.  It's the same as his calling for attacking Israel and then sniveling when the response to their attacks comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones who were attacked. It is Israel who always whines about the comeback.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora



How is the persian empire, lately?


----------



## Wolverine1984

Jos said:


> In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora


The voice of the "Peaceful" republic of Iran.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) launched a large-scale demolition campaign of buildings and installations in the northern Jordan Valley areas on Monday.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers stormed the Farisiya and Hima areas and unleashed their huge bulldozers against buildings, installations, and animal pens for the Bedouin inhabitants of the two areas.

IOF soldiers launch demolition campaign in Jordan Valley


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) launched a large-scale demolition campaign of buildings and installations in the northern Jordan Valley areas on Monday.
> 
> Local sources said that IOF soldiers stormed the Farisiya and Hima areas and unleashed their huge bulldozers against buildings, installations, and animal pens for the Bedouin inhabitants of the two areas.
> 
> IOF soldiers launch demolition campaign in Jordan Valley



Palestine Info? palestine was invented by the Roman Empire that ended 1500 years ago.  

You're dismissed, dunce.  Sit in the dunce corner.

PFucktard 





"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) deliberately at dawn Tuesday opened fire at three Palestinian brothers during a violent raid on their house in Ramon village, Ramallah city, and wounded them, one of them seriously.

Local sources reported that a large number of Israeli troops stormed the village and broke into the house of Deeb Shukha to kidnap the three brothers.

They said that the family members were shocked to see Israeli soldiers rush into their bedrooms after smashing the main door of the house.

During the raid, the troops opened fire inside one of the rooms injuring three brothers from the family, Rashad, Anwar and Akram, and took them by a military ambulance to an unknown destination.

Three brothers injured during Israeli raid on their house


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) deliberately at dawn Tuesday opened fire at three Palestinian brothers during a violent raid on their house in Ramon village, Ramallah city, and wounded them, one of them seriously.
> 
> Local sources reported that a large number of Israeli troops stormed the village and broke into the house of Deeb Shukha to kidnap the three brothers.
> 
> They said that the family members were shocked to see Israeli soldiers rush into their bedrooms after smashing the main door of the house.
> 
> During the raid, the troops opened fire inside one of the rooms injuring three brothers from the family, Rashad, Anwar and Akram, and took them by a military ambulance to an unknown destination.
> 
> Three brothers injured during Israeli raid on their house



Palestine Info?  The Romans invented palestine 2000 years ago and the Roman Empire ended 1500 years ago. 

Stay in the dunce corner.

PFucktard




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora_


As always, my postulate that, those, pretending to care about palistanians, do not care about them at all, is confirmed yet again.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) deliberately at dawn Tuesday opened fire at three Palestinian brothers during a violent raid on their house in Ramon village, Ramallah city, and wounded them, one of them seriously._


Looks like bros were up to no good!


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli occupation forces (IOF) launched a large-scale demolition campaign of buildings and installations in the northern Jordan Valley areas on Monday.[/siz]_


Ah, countering illegal arab settlement activity, of course.


----------



## JStone

> Quote: Originally Posted by Jos
> In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora



Your Jew Envy is showing, again, loser.

Maybe, if you converted to the real religion of Judaism that your fake prophet mahomet stole, you'd have higher self esteem.

Only prob, you'd have to be killed under sharia law of your religion of peace 

United States Founding Father President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> http://www.amazon.com/Roots-America...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287960719&sr=8-1&tag=ff0d01-20



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) served water wells demolition notices to a number of Palestinians in villages near Al-Khalil on Thursday, local sources said.

Ibrahim Makhamre said that IOF troops handed him the demolition notice of his only water well south of Yatta town in Al-Khalil province.

Hussein Ghnumait said that he received demolition notifications of his water wells in Khirbat Abu Mousa to the west of Sourif town also in Al-Khalil province.

Meanwhile, Jewish settlers uprooted a number of olive saplings near Beit Hagai settlement, south of Al-Khalil, on Wednesday night.
Local sources said that the saplings are owned by Tobasi family in Rehiya village.

Israeli occupation to raze water wells in Al-Khalil villages


----------



## JStone

> - Israeli occupation



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority  a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestines towns. By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state.
> Global Politician - Israel?s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel* The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an7JlYpLQBM&feature=related]ISRAELIS BEAT UP PALESTINIAN FAMILY FOR FEEDING SHEEP AND COMMIT INTERNATIONAL CRIMES ON CAMERA! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Barack Obama*...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map. These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A young Palestinian man was killed on Friday afternoon after participating in the Global March to Jerusalem at the Gaza borders near the Beith Hanoun crossing into 1948 occupied Palestine.

Dozens of Palestinian young men managed to draw close to the border fence at the Beit Hanoun border crossing in the north and Kissufim military post in the south and threw stones at IOF soldiers stationed at the two positions. The IOF troops responded by firing live bullets.

Adham Abu Selmeyyah, spokesman for Emergency Services,  said that Mahmoud Zakout, 20 years, was killed by IOF fire at the Beit Hanoun crossing in the northern Gaza Strip.

He added that the number of wounded people rose to 37, mostly from the northern Gaza Strip.

Palestinian youth killed and dozens, including journalist injured in Gaza


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A young Palestinian man was killed on Friday afternoon after participating in the Global March to Jerusalem at the Gaza borders near the Beith Hanoun crossing into 1948 occupied Palestine.
> 
> Dozens of Palestinian young men managed to draw close to the border fence at the Beit Hanoun border crossing in the north and Kissufim military post in the south and threw stones at IOF soldiers stationed at the two positions. The IOF troops responded by firing live bullets.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyyah, spokesman for Emergency Services,  said that Mahmoud Zakout, 20 years, was killed by IOF fire at the Beit Hanoun crossing in the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> He added that the number of wounded people rose to 37, mostly from the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> Palestinian youth killed and dozens, including journalist injured in Gaza



Terrorists shouldn't try to cross into Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A young Palestinian man was killed on Friday afternoon after participating in the Global March to Jerusalem at the Gaza borders near the Beith Hanoun crossing into 1948 occupied Palestine.
> 
> Dozens of Palestinian young men managed to draw close to the border fence at the Beit Hanoun border crossing in the north and Kissufim military post in the south and threw stones at IOF soldiers stationed at the two positions. The IOF troops responded by firing live bullets.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyyah, spokesman for Emergency Services,  said that Mahmoud Zakout, 20 years, was killed by IOF fire at the Beit Hanoun crossing in the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> He added that the number of wounded people rose to 37, mostly from the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> Palestinian youth killed and dozens, including journalist injured in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists shouldn't try to cross into Israel.
Click to expand...


Where did it say that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A young Palestinian man was killed on Friday afternoon after participating in the Global March to Jerusalem at the Gaza borders near the Beith Hanoun crossing into 1948 occupied Palestine.
> 
> Dozens of Palestinian young men managed to draw close to the border fence at the Beit Hanoun border crossing in the north and Kissufim military post in the south and threw stones at IOF soldiers stationed at the two positions. The IOF troops responded by firing live bullets.
> 
> Adham Abu Selmeyyah, spokesman for Emergency Services,  said that Mahmoud Zakout, 20 years, was killed by IOF fire at the Beit Hanoun crossing in the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> He added that the number of wounded people rose to 37, mostly from the northern Gaza Strip.
> 
> Palestinian youth killed and dozens, including journalist injured in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists shouldn't try to cross into Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did it say that?
Click to expand...


I said it. Do you disagree?

Do you think terrorists should try to cross into Israel?


----------



## JStone

> young Palestinian man was killed on Friday afternoon after participating in the Global March to Jerusalem at the Gaza borders near the Beith Hanoun crossing into 1948 occupied Palestine.



Palestine is Israel.  Illegal Arab migrants should not be in Israel when they came from Saudi Arabia.

The Romans invented "palestine" and renamed Israel during the Roman Empire that dissolved 1500 years ago.

*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish rebel] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews by Paula Fredriksen - Book - Random House


 
*PBS*...


> In 70 AD, after a siege marked by starvation and terror crucifixions, the Roman army broke through the walls of Jerusalem.  Not only did they kill thousands of Jews, they laid waste to the Temple, the only place on Earth, according to Biblical law, where Jews could worship God.
> 
> It was the death of the religion of Priests and sacrifices described by the Hebrew Bible.  But, it would not be the death of Judaism.  In the years ahead, some of the greatest religious minds in history would struggle to reinvent the religion of Moses and David.
> 
> *But, the Jews would be forced to work during a period of almost inconceivable bloodshed and turmoil.  They would watch their people be expelled from Jerusalem on pain of death and see the name of their homeland changed from Judea to Palestine*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLypbbijk2I&feature=relmfu]The Gifts of the Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists shouldn't try to cross into Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it. Do you disagree?
> 
> Do you think terrorists should try to cross into Israel?
Click to expand...


Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Friday brutally attacked the weekly anti-wall marches of Bil'in and Kafr Qaddum villages which coincided with the anniversary of the Palestinian land day and the global march to Jerusalem.

The IOF showered the protestors with intensive tear gas and sound grenades, rubber bullets, and waste water as they reached Abu Leimun area near the segregation wall.

One TV cameraman and dozens of foreign peace activists and citizens were injured and suffered breathing difficulty from tear gas.

In Kafr Qaddum village east of Qalqiliya, more than 20 Palestinians also sustained injuries on the same day afternoon when Israeli troops attacked their weekly march against the closure of their village's main entrance.

IOF suppress anti-wall marches on land day


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it. Do you disagree?
> 
> Do you think terrorists should try to cross into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term.
Click to expand...


Terrorism is a "Palestinian" pastime.


----------



## JStone

> The Israeli occupation forces



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.  Jews are the only nation ever established in Israel over 3 millenia.

*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Jos
> In the coming war, it wont be israeli's whining over the blow-back, it will be the remaining jews in the diaspora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Jew Envy is showing, again, loser.
> 
> Maybe, if you converted to the real religion of Judaism that your fake prophet mahomet stole, you'd have higher self esteem.
> 
> Only prob, you'd have to be killed under sharia law of your religion of peace
> 
> United States Founding Father President John Adams...
> 
> 
> 
> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winston Churchill...
> 
> 
> 
> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

JEW ENVY,sorry stoney but never in 20 million years,but thanks for the offer,as they say you carry too much bad baggage.steve but everone has the right to live.....ever that cur churchill,who you insist in using for some retarded reason.......he hated jews and prevented many coming into Britian for protection......he was a user and a failure but an exceptional speaker.......like hitler.....tl


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- A Palestinian young man died in an Israeli hospital at dawn Monday of gunshot wounds suffered in an Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raid at his home.

Undercover IOF soldiers broke into the family home of Rashad Dheeb in Ramon village to the north east of Ramallah last week and opened fire inside the house injuring him and his two brothers Akram and Noor then arrested them.

Palestinian sources said that the three were wounded and left to bleed for a few hours before taking them to hospitals.

Dheeb&#8217;s widow said that they woke up to the sound of unknown persons in and around their house on the night of 27 March and thought they were burglars but they discovered that they were undercover Israeli soldiers. She said that the soldiers fired at the brothers at close range and that Dheeb was seriously wounded in his chest.

Palestinian wounded in IOF shooting dies of serious wounds


----------



## JStone

*Barack Obama*...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map. These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


 


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his father&#8217;s car while en route to school in Nabi Saleh village to the north west of Ramallah on  Monday morning.

Sources in the village&#8217;s popular resistance committee said that the child Anan Al-Tamimi was taken from his father&#8217;s car at the roadblock at the entrance to the village.

The sources said that the soldiers manning this road barrier have been targeting Palestinians for the past three days, recalling that the soldiers detained ten Palestinians from Friday morning till a late night hour at the pretext they were participating in Nabi Saleh&#8217;s weekly march against settlement and occupation.

On Saturday, the soldiers arrested three persons and took them to an unknown location while on Sunday they apprehended a student from the nearby village of Deir Nizam while on his way back home from Salfit industrial school, the committee sources said.

IOF soldiers kidnap Palestinian child from his father


----------



## JStone

*Barack Obama*...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map. These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up 16 Palestinians in the West bank at dawn Monday including 55-year-old Hamas leader Mufid Nazzal from Qabatiya village to the east of Jenin.

Local sources in Qabatiya said that the soldiers arrested Nazal and Fadi Khuzamiya, 20, who is also a Hamas supporter, and served summonses to two other citizens in the village for questioning at the intelligence premises in Salem army camp.

Nazzal was previously arrested in Israeli occupation jails on six occasions and served ten years in occupation jails on aggregate.

Nazzal is the brother of two martyrs and his eldest son was held in Israeli detention for three and a half years.

IOF troops raided a number of Al-Khalil villages at dawn Monday and installed a number of roadblocks.

Eyewitnesses in Ramallah told the PIC that IOF soldiers stormed the northern areas of Birzeit, north of Ramallah, in 20 armored vehicles and broke into hostels for the Islamic bloc and arrested three students after a big number of them fled the hostels on seeing the vehicles approaching.

IOF soldiers arrest 16 Palestinians including Hamas leader


----------



## JStone

*Barack Obama...*


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.
> These facts cannot be denied. Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _RAMALLAH, A Palestinian young man died in an Israeli hospital at dawn Monday of gunshot wounds suffered in an Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raid at his home._


Why did he die in an israeli hospital in the first place? Palistanians are supposed to die in palistanian hospitals, which have been supposedly supposed to be built on the international donor money. Where's the money? Stolen, of course.


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Israelis have occupied Israel for 3000 years. 


*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) unleashed their huge bulldozers against a Palestinian house and electricity network to the west of Beit Jala town west of Bethlehem at dawn Tuesday.

Nadim Samaan, the director of the Beit Jala municipality, said that the IOF bulldozers razed an old home and water well owned by George Khaliliya in the Makhrur area west of the town.

He said that the IOF soldiers then bulldozed an asphalted road and the entire electricity network in the region and broke down all wooden poles and wires plunging it in total darkness.

IOF soldiers raze Palestinian home, power network in Beit Jala


----------



## JStone

> - Israeli occupation forces



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.

*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian agricultural land and uprooted olive trees, some dating 30 years back, in Um Nir to the east of Yatta town south of Al-Khalil on Tuesday.

Ratib Al-Jibour, the coordinator of the popular committee in Yatta, said that IOF soldiers bulldozed 50 dunums of land owned by the Jibour family and uprooted olive trees and saplings.

He said that the soldiers brought workers with them to uproot the olive trees, and removed saplings out of the area in a bid to &#8220;conceal the crime&#8221;.

IOF soldiers bulldoze land, damage olive trees near Yatta


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian agricultural land and uprooted olive trees, some dating 30 years back, in Um Nir to the east of Yatta town south of Al-Khalil on Tuesday._


Except the fact that there're no "jews" in "al-khalil, um nir and yatta", of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 38 Palestinians in Nablus province in March including 11 children, the Tadamoun foundation for human rights, said in a statement on Thursday.

It said that the detainees include a woman, who was freed ten days after her detention after going on hunger strike, and a number of liberated prisoners.

The IOF soldiers rounded up more than 300 Palestinians in various West Bank areas in the past month of March including 56 children and 7 women.

IOF soldiers arrested 38 Palestinians in Nablus in March including 11 children


----------



## JStone

> The Israeli occupation



Fakestinian leadership admits to being Arabs from Egypt and Saudi Arabia occupying Israel.

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza.Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 86 Palestinian citizens in the past week including 20 children and six ex-prisoners, who were held in PA jails.

Hamas movement said in a weekly report said that the children are 14 to 18 years old; adding that among the detainees was Qud Press correspondent Mohammed Mona.

It said that most of those detainees were rounded up in Qalqilia (25) while 13 were detained in occupied Jerusalem.

IOF soldiers arrest 86 Palestinians in one week including 20 children


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation



Jews have occupied Israel for 3000 years.

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> Jerusalem has always remained a Jewish majority &#8211; a symbol of Jewish yearning to be an independent nation as they thrived in communities in many of Palestine&#8217;s towns. &#8220;By 1864, a clear-cut Jewish majority emerged in Jerusalem - more than half a century before the arrival of the British Empire and the League of Nations Mandate. During the years that the Jewish presence in Eretz Israel was restored, a huge Arab population influx transpired as Arab immigrants sought to take advantage of higher wages and economic opportunities that resulted from Jewish settlement in the land. President Roosevelt concluded in 1939 that "Arab immigration into Palestine since 1921 has vastly exceeded the total Jewish immigration during the whole period."
> 
> The present Arab declaration challenging the Jewish character of Israel cannot be ignored because it is not just an expression of dissatisfaction by a minority about their socio-economic situation but a reminder that Islamist radicalism and fundamentalism has now decided to challenge openly the legitimacy of the Jewish state.
> Global Politician - Israel?s Arab Citizens And The Jewish State


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 86 Palestinian citizens in the past week including 20 children and six ex-prisoners, who were held in PA jails.
> 
> Hamas movement said in a weekly report said that the children are 14 to 18 years old; adding that among the detainees was Qud Press correspondent Mohammed Mona.
> 
> It said that most of those detainees were rounded up in Qalqilia (25) while 13 were detained in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> IOF soldiers arrest 86 Palestinians in one week including 20 children



I don't get it ... You for some reason you would have us believe that 'children' should not be accountable for their actions. 

How does a 19 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill is different from a 17 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill. 
There is no difference , if Palestinians didn't want their 'children' arrested they would not allow them to take part in the attacks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 86 Palestinian citizens in the past week including 20 children and six ex-prisoners, who were held in PA jails.
> 
> Hamas movement said in a weekly report said that the children are 14 to 18 years old; adding that among the detainees was Qud Press correspondent Mohammed Mona.
> 
> It said that most of those detainees were rounded up in Qalqilia (25) while 13 were detained in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> IOF soldiers arrest 86 Palestinians in one week including 20 children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it ... You for some reason you would have us believe that 'children' should not be accountable for their actions.
> 
> How does a 19 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill is different from a 17 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill.
> There is no difference , if Palestinians didn't want their 'children' arrested they would not allow them to take part in the attacks.
Click to expand...


Maybe they need to stop attacking Palestinians. Then nobody will throw stones at them.

Duh!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 86 Palestinian citizens in the past week including 20 children and six ex-prisoners, who were held in PA jails.
> 
> Hamas movement said in a weekly report said that the children are 14 to 18 years old; adding that among the detainees was Qud Press correspondent Mohammed Mona.
> 
> It said that most of those detainees were rounded up in Qalqilia (25) while 13 were detained in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> IOF soldiers arrest 86 Palestinians in one week including 20 children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it ... You for some reason you would have us believe that 'children' should not be accountable for their actions.
> 
> How does a 19 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill is different from a 17 year old person who is throwing stones with the intention to kill.
> There is no difference , if Palestinians didn't want their 'children' arrested they would not allow them to take part in the attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they need to stop attacking Palestinians. Then nobody will throw stones at them.
> 
> Duh!
Click to expand...


Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.
> These facts cannot be denied. Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 86 Palestinian citizens in the past week including 20 children and six ex-prisoners, who were held in PA jails.
> 
> Hamas movement said in a weekly report said that the children are 14 to 18 years old; adding that among the detainees was Qud Press correspondent Mohammed Mona.
> 
> It said that most of those detainees were rounded up in Qalqilia (25) while 13 were detained in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> IOF soldiers arrest 86 Palestinians in one week including 20 children


JP,Haaretz and aljazeerah didn't report any of this. Palestine Today reports dreams and suspicions. I'm wating for you to post that "IOF' massacres 43,000 in Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians were wounded or suffered breathing difficulty in the Israeli occupation forces&#8217; violent quelling of peaceful marches in a number of West Bank villages on Friday.

Three Palestinians were injured in Nabi Saleh village, near Ramallah, including a journalist while protesting the Israeli settlement activity and separation wall.

The popular committee in the village said in a statement that participants chanted slogans in support of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails who are on hunger strike protesting their administrative detention, without trial or charge.

IOF quelling of peaceful marches wounds dozens


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The occupation forces arrested, on Sunday (8-4), an American solidarity activist of Palestinian origin, in her twenties, and assaulted her and her colleagues; a young Italian and a British woman aged thirty years, which resulted in injuries and scratches. 

The IOF assault 3 foreign solidarity activists, arrest one of them in Al-khalil


----------



## Artevelde

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians were wounded or suffered breathing difficulty in the Israeli occupation forces violent quelling of peaceful marches in a number of West Bank villages on Friday.
> 
> Three Palestinians were injured in Nabi Saleh village, near Ramallah, including a journalist while protesting the Israeli settlement activity and separation wall.
> 
> The popular committee in the village said in a statement that participants chanted slogans in support of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails who are on hunger strike protesting their administrative detention, without trial or charge.
> 
> IOF quelling of peaceful marches wounds dozens



Excellent illustration of how the Israeli authorities use limited force to contain demonstrations, as opposed to the deadly force usually applied in Arab countries.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The occupation forces arrested, on Sunday (8-4), an American solidarity activist of Palestinian origin, in her twenties, and assaulted her and her colleagues; a young Italian and a British woman aged thirty years, which resulted in injuries and scratches.
> 
> The IOF assault 3 foreign solidarity activists, arrest one of them in Al-khalil


How many were arrested for attacking bulldozers.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians were wounded or suffered breathing difficulty in the Israeli occupation forces&#8217; violent quelling of peaceful marches in a number of West Bank villages on Friday.
> 
> Three Palestinians were injured in Nabi Saleh village, near Ramallah, including a journalist while protesting the Israeli settlement activity and separation wall.
> 
> The popular committee in the village said in a statement that participants chanted slogans in support of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails who are on hunger strike protesting their administrative detention, without trial or charge.
> 
> IOF quelling of peaceful marches wounds dozens


Was any of this on Fox News? Or JP? How about Haaretz?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians were wounded or suffered breathing difficulty in the Israeli occupation forces violent quelling of peaceful marches in a number of West Bank villages on Friday.
> 
> Three Palestinians were injured in Nabi Saleh village, near Ramallah, including a journalist while protesting the Israeli settlement activity and separation wall.
> 
> The popular committee in the village said in a statement that participants chanted slogans in support of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails who are on hunger strike protesting their administrative detention, without trial or charge.
> 
> IOF quelling of peaceful marches wounds dozens
> 
> 
> 
> Was any of this on Fox News? Or JP? How about Haaretz?
Click to expand...


Probably not.


----------



## JStone

Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.
> These facts cannot be denied. Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) severely beat an 11-year-old child while participating in a peaceful march in Ma&#8217;sara village, south of Bethlehem, on Friday in solidarity with Palestinian prisoners.

Mohammed Breijiyeh, the spokesman for the village&#8217;s popular committee, told Quds Press that the child Obada Breijiyeh managed to ride an IOF armored vehicle, which infuriated the soldiers who severely beat him.

He added that the child, who suffered moderate injuries, was treated on the field.

Breijiyeh said that the demonstrators headed to the village&#8217;s confiscated land while holding photos of the Palestinian hunger strikers in Israeli occupation jails.

He said that the IOF soldiers violently quelled the march and blocked it from arriving to the confiscated land.

11-year-old child beaten in pro-prisoners march


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



You fuckers admit to being Egyptians and Saudis occupying Israel.  When are you getting the fuck out?

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) severely beat an 11-year-old child while participating in a peaceful march in Ma&#8217;sara village, south of Bethlehem, on Friday in solidarity with Palestinian prisoners.
> 
> Mohammed Breijiyeh, the spokesman for the village&#8217;s popular committee, told Quds Press that the child Obada Breijiyeh managed to ride an IOF armored vehicle, which infuriated the soldiers who severely beat him.
> 
> He added that the child, who suffered moderate injuries, was treated on the field.
> 
> Breijiyeh said that the demonstrators headed to the village&#8217;s confiscated land while holding photos of the Palestinian hunger strikers in Israeli occupation jails.
> 
> He said that the IOF soldiers violently quelled the march and blocked it from arriving to the confiscated land.
> 
> 11-year-old child beaten in pro-prisoners march


The scruffy little bastard shouldn't have tried to pour gasoline into the engine compartment.


----------



## Lipush

Hamas attacks civilians.

Who is protesting that?


----------



## Lipush

Hamas attacks civilians.

Who is protesting that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli army has opened a probe into an incident in the West Bank during which an officer struck a demonstrator in the face with his gun, a military spokeswoman said on Sunday.

"This is a very serious incident. A detailed investigation has been opened into the circumstances leading up to this incident as well as on its repercussions," she told AFP.

Israel's Channel 10 television earlier ran footage of Lieutenant Colonel Shalom Eisner striking the demonstrator in the face with his automatic weapon near a checkpoint in Al-Awja, north of the city of Jericho.

Israel probes officer striking protester with gun - Yahoo! News


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli army has opened a probe into an incident in the West Bank during which an officer struck a demonstrator in the face with his gun, a military spokeswoman said on Sunday.
> 
> "This is a very serious incident. A detailed investigation has been opened into the circumstances leading up to this incident as well as on its repercussions," she told AFP.
> 
> Israel's Channel 10 television earlier ran footage of Lieutenant Colonel Shalom Eisner striking the demonstrator in the face with his automatic weapon near a checkpoint in Al-Awja, north of the city of Jericho.
> 
> Israel probes officer striking protester with gun - Yahoo! News


That foreign protester, what was he doing there except to instigate? Well, he got instagatored.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Dozens of local and foreign activists were either wounded or detained when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) cracked down on participants in the 7th international Bilin conference near the Ibrahimi mosque in Al-Khalil on Wednesday.

Eyewitnesses said that participants on the second day of the conference, which was organized in the Old Town near the Ibrahimi mosque, decided to go on a tour in the vicinity of the mosque.

They said that the IOF soldiers present in the area intercepted their march and quarreled with foreign activists, four of whom were injured in the incident.

The witnesses said that 11 participants were arrested including 7 locals and 4 foreigners.

Dozens wounded, arrested in IOF quelling of Bilin conference


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Tinhead, you ddn't get the memo admitting you fakestinian fuckers are really Egyptians and Saudis occupying Israel?

Looks like you're not very plugged in, Tinhead.  You can't even get a rep point from the jihadists, motherfucker

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats to the northwest of Gaza on Friday and destroyed one of them.

Sources in the Palestinian fishermen syndicate told the PIC that the fishing boats were fishing in the allowed zone off the Gaza coasts when they were attacked.

They said that the gunfire destroyed one of the fishing boats that capsized as a result, adding that those on board managed to escape unharmed.

Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats, destroy one


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats to the northwest of Gaza on Friday and destroyed one of them.
> 
> Sources in the Palestinian fishermen syndicate told the PIC that the fishing boats were fishing in the allowed zone off the Gaza coasts when they were attacked.
> 
> They said that the gunfire destroyed one of the fishing boats that capsized as a result, adding that those on board managed to escape unharmed.
> 
> Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats, destroy one


"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."
P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"



Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.
> These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats to the northwest of Gaza on Friday and destroyed one of them.
> 
> Sources in the Palestinian fishermen syndicate told the PIC that the fishing boats were fishing in the allowed zone off the Gaza coasts when they were attacked.
> 
> They said that the gunfire destroyed one of the fishing boats that capsized as a result, adding that those on board managed to escape unharmed.
> 
> Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats, destroy one


They were North-West of Gaza. This means they were in Israeli waters.Should have sunk the whole fleet of garbage scows.


----------



## P F Tinmore

You should do something about that hate. It will eat you up inside.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> You should do something about that hate. It will eat you up inside.


I don't have an attitude problem.
You have a problem with my attitude.
That ain't my problem.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats to the northwest of Gaza on Friday and destroyed one of them.
> 
> Sources in the Palestinian fishermen syndicate told the PIC that the fishing boats were fishing in the allowed zone off the Gaza coasts when they were attacked.
> 
> They said that the gunfire destroyed one of the fishing boats that capsized as a result, adding that those on board managed to escape unharmed.
> 
> Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats, destroy one
> 
> 
> 
> They were North-West of Gaza. This means they were in Israeli waters.Should have sunk the whole fleet of garbage scows.
Click to expand...

Just like the Israelis to shoot unarmed people.
I guess they didn't think of just checking the boats?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- An Israeli reconnaissance plane fired a missile at a cultivated land lot to the east of Gaza city at dawn Monday but no casualties were reported, local sources said.

The sources told the PIC reporter that the missile exploded in an area between Zaitun and Shujaiah suburbs in Gaza city.

They said that the same area was the target of artillery shelling on Sunday night.

Medical sources said that ambulance crews combed the area and did not find any casualties after the bombing.

Israeli reconnaissance plane fires missile at Palestinian field


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.

Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.

Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.

IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.

IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Egyptian and Saudi occupation forces in Israel.

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.
> 
> Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.
> 
> IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.
> 
> IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid


All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.


----------



## JStone

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.
> 
> Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.
> 
> IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.
> 
> IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a6faeIZG4]An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

JStone said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.
> 
> Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.
> 
> IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.
> 
> IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a6faeIZG4]An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Damn!!! Looks like Boca Raton without the little old blue hairs.


----------



## JStone

Hossfly said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a6faeIZG4]An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!!! Looks like Boca Raton without the little old blue hairs.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_puiuvWHQ4]Roots The Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a6faeIZG4]An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!!! Looks like Boca Raton without the little old blue hairs.
Click to expand...


Hamastan indeed.

*Visit Gaza!*


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!! Looks like Boca Raton without the little old blue hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamastan indeed.
> 
> *Visit Gaza!*
Click to expand...


No lingerie on display in hamastan!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GncVr9hNZGM]Hamas bans Gaza&#39;s lingerie displays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.
> 
> Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.
> 
> IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.
> 
> IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
Click to expand...


The American Jewish media doesn't put that stuff on the news.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the village of Nabi Saleh, to the north west of Ramallah, on Sunday night and fired at young men who confronted them.
> 
> Local sources said that the IOF troops randomly fired rubber bullets and sound bombs spreading panic in the village.
> 
> Sources in the popular resistance committee in Nabi Saleh said that the soldiers were deployed in the village streets and that young men threw stones at them.
> 
> IOF soldiers have been closing entrances to the village for weeks and raiding it routinely each night to frustrate further organization of its weekly anti wall and anti-settlement rallies.
> 
> IOF soldiers fire at residents in Nabi Saleh in night raid
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American Jewish media doesn't put that stuff on the news.
Click to expand...

They do if it's NEWS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these reports about Israeli attacks, raids and bombings. Gaza must look like the Normandy invasion. Course I havent seen anything on the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Jewish media doesn't put that stuff on the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do if it's NEWS.
Click to expand...


Good point. Killing Palestinians and stealing their land is not news.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The US media.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> An inside look into the prison of Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!! Looks like Boca Raton without the little old blue hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamastan indeed.
> 
> *Visit Gaza!*
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHBwE0cx5dQ&feature=related]Gaza 2011 - your next travel destination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

Jstones video was posted by israeligirl67, on her page she states


> About israeligirl67
> 
> I've been a marketing consultant to high tech companies for the last 10 years. I am also one of the founders of *giyus.org*, a pro-Israeli public diplomacy group.


Roni Drukan see also  Megaphone desktop tool - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed a number of water wells and greenhouses in Kufr Al-Deek village, to the west of Salfit, on Tuesday, local sources said.

Palestinian farmers in the village appealed to the human rights groups and all concerned parties to intervene and bridle the IOF practices against them and their property.

They said that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers in destroying four water wells and three greenhouses north of Kufr Al-Deek.

IOF soldiers demolish water wells in Salfit


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed a number of water wells and greenhouses in Kufr Al-Deek village, to the west of Salfit, on Tuesday, local sources said.
> 
> Palestinian farmers in the village appealed to the human rights groups and all concerned parties to intervene and bridle the IOF practices against them and their property.
> 
> They said that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers in destroying four water wells and three greenhouses north of Kufr Al-Deek.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish water wells in Salfit


INVEST IN CATERPILLAR

Ticker symbol; CAT

Quote at 1320 hours, EDT- $108.94


----------



## thetor

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed a number of water wells and greenhouses in Kufr Al-Deek village, to the west of Salfit, on Tuesday, local sources said.
> 
> Palestinian farmers in the village appealed to the human rights groups and all concerned parties to intervene and bridle the IOF practices against them and their property.
> 
> They said that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers in destroying four water wells and three greenhouses north of Kufr Al-Deek.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish water wells in Salfit
> 
> 
> 
> INVEST IN CATERPILLAR
> 
> Ticker symbol; CAT
> 
> Quote at 1320 hours, EDT- $108.94
Click to expand...

u r nuts, tor


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed a number of water wells and greenhouses in Kufr Al-Deek village, to the west of Salfit, on Tuesday, local sources said.
> 
> Palestinian farmers in the village appealed to the human rights groups and all concerned parties to intervene and bridle the IOF practices against them and their property.
> 
> They said that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers in destroying four water wells and three greenhouses north of Kufr Al-Deek.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish water wells in Salfit
> 
> 
> 
> INVEST IN CATERPILLAR
> 
> Ticker symbol; CAT
> 
> Quote at 1320 hours, EDT- $108.94
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm already all in on small rocket tech companies.


----------



## JStone

Invest in iron chains 


A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.

According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture

The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.

According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."

The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.

Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## rhodescholar

This thread title is fucking hilarious.

Syria has murdered more people in 12 months that israel has killed in 5 wars in 65 years...yet where are the freedom flotillas, ISM activists, anti-war crowd frauds like code pink, NY Times editorials, etc?


----------



## JStone

rhodescholar said:


> This thread title is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Syria has murdered more people in 12 months that israel has killed in 5 wars in 65 years...yet where are the freedom flotillas, ISM activists, anti-war crowd frauds like code pink, NY Times editorials, etc?



I thought Arabs and muslimes were peaceful.  Well, maybe not so much, after all 


  
Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri


----------



## ima

rhodescholar said:


> This thread title is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Syria has murdered more people in 12 months that israel has killed in 5 wars in 65 years...yet where are the freedom flotillas, ISM activists, anti-war crowd frauds like code pink, NY Times editorials, etc?



But they don't have any Jews and had nothing to do with the holocaust, so the world shouldn't care.


----------



## JStone

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread title is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Syria has murdered more people in 12 months that israel has killed in 5 wars in 65 years...yet where are the freedom flotillas, ISM activists, anti-war crowd frauds like code pink, NY Times editorials, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have any Jews and had nothing to do with the holocaust, so the world shouldn't care.
Click to expand...


Are you sleeping with the goat or camel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed a number of water wells and greenhouses in Kufr Al-Deek village, to the west of Salfit, on Tuesday, local sources said.

Palestinian farmers in the village appealed to the human rights groups and all concerned parties to intervene and bridle the IOF practices against them and their property.

They said that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers in destroying four water wells and three greenhouses north of Kufr Al-Deek.

IOF soldiers demolish water wells in Salfit


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Egyptians and Saudis occupying Jewish Israel.

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has informed Palestinian farmers in Wadi Qana in Deir Estiya village, west of Salfit, that one thousand of their olive trees would be chopped off.

Local sources told the PIC reporter on Saturday that the IOA wants to expropriate more Palestinian land in the valley to annex them to settlements in the area.

The sources said that the IOA has turned Wadi Qana into a natural sanctuary, noting that the land is rich in water springs and is cultivated with olive and citrus trees in addition to vegetables.

The number of Israeli settlements in Salfit province has surpassed that of Palestinian villages and towns. Statistics indicate that more than 20,000 Jewish settlers inhabit the Ar&#8217;il settlement alone.

IOA plans to uproot 1000 olive trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested Saif, the son of MP Hasan Yousef, at Za&#8217;tara roadblock on Friday night, the family told PIC reporter on Saturday.

They said that the soldiers detained Saif, 29, and his mother while on their way from Nablus to their home in Ramallah at 0900 pm Friday.

They said that the soldiers searched Saif and his father&#8217;s car, which he was driving, before taking him away and confiscating the car. They added that the soldiers let the mother go after three hours of detention.

Hasan Yousef is held in Israeli administrative detention along with his other son Owais for the past six months.

IOF soldiers arrest son of MP Yousef


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Egyptians and Saudis occupying Jewish Israel.  Get the fuck out, arab trash!

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Four activists were injured when Israeli occupation forces (IOF) beat participants in the Beit Ummar weekly anti wall march on Saturday.

Local sources said that the IOF soldiers arrested one of the activists after beating him up in the village that is located north of Al-Khalil.

They pointed out that the participants chanted slogans in support of Palestinian prisoners in their open hunger strike and against the IOF detention of children.

Activists injured in IOF quelling of Beit Ummar march


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



No, egyptian and saudi trash occupying Jewish Israel.  Get the fuck out, motherfuckers!

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.



I know you are still following me around taking a dump on all my posts, but at least I don't have to smell it.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are still following me around taking a dump on all my posts, but at least I don't have to smell it.
Click to expand...


The whole world dumps on you, stupid motherfucker!  


"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) mounting a number of armored vehicles briefly entered northern Gaza Strip on Monday morning.

The PIC reporter said that the soldiers in seven tanks and a military bulldozer advanced to the east of Beit Hanun town amidst random shooting at nearby farmland.

He said that the soldiers damaged crops in the area before retreating.

IOF troops raid northern Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb5OEA2U3iE&feature=related]Israeli terrorism against unarmed Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Israeli terrorism against unarmed Palestinians



Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.



Life is good.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good.
Click to expand...


PFUCKTARD





"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up six Palestinians in Al-Khalil and beat up a 10-year-old child in the city on Monday, local sources said.

They said that the soldiers arrested four citizens in Beit Uwa village, to the west of Al-Khalil, after storming their homes.

They said that IOF soldiers beat up the ten-year-old child Mahran Abu Haya near his home in Al-Khalil city.

IOF soldiers arrest six Palestinians, beat up a child


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) assaulted a teenage Palestinian girl on entering the Ibrahimi mosque in Al-Khalil on Sunday.

Local sources said that the IOF soldiers beat up Rawan Eskafi, 18, while trying to enter the mosque for prayers.

IOF soldiers assault teenage girl


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces



Egyptian and saudi occupation of Jewish Israel.

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.



This is so cool.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cool.
Click to expand...


PFUCKTARD





"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.



Now I don't have to scroll past all that irrelevant crap that has been posted a thousand times.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> This message is hidden because JStone is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to scroll past all that irrelevant crap that has been posted a thousand times.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

NAZARETH, (PIC)-- Occupation authorities decided to uproot 1000 olive trees in an area under the control of the Israeli occupation and is branded by the Israeli occupation as a nature reserve.

Israeli occupation military authority which runs the West Bank confirmed that there was an order to uproot the trees, confirming reports published in Ha'aretz.

The trees in question are in Nahal Qana, to the West of Nablus in the northern West Bank, which is an area consisting mostly of Palestinian privately owned land which has been confiscated by the occupation.

Occupation decides to uproot 1000 olive trees


----------



## JStone

> Occupation authorities



Egyptians and saudis occupying Jewish Israel.  When the fuck will the arab excrement leave and go back to where they came from?

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA,(PIC)-- The Ministry of Agriculture of the Gaza government has warned of the Zionist brutal practices against the agriculture sector in Gaza, condemning the systematic destruction of farmers' land and the deliberate burning of agricultural crops.

The ministry stated, in a statement on Wednesday, that the occupation is committing "agricultural holocaust" each year against the farmers' lands through the deliberate burning of large areas of agricultural crops of wheat and barley.

The IOF, along the eastern and northern borders between the Gaza Strip and the 1948 occupied territories, are daily opening fire to burn the cultivated corps especially wheat and barley, the ministry confirmed, saying that the Israeli soldiers are targeting Palestinian farmers while going to their lands near the border.

The ministry added that the eastern region of Khan Younis witnesses crop-fires every day due to the deliberate arbitrary occupation measures that aim to damage the harvest season and inflict heavy losses on farmers, in addition to threatening farmers' lives who live within their farms.

Occupation forces target Palestinian farmers and their crops


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA,(PIC)-- The Ministry of Agriculture of the Gaza government has warned of the Zionist brutal practices against the agriculture sector in Gaza, condemning the systematic destruction of farmers' land and the deliberate burning of agricultural crops.
> 
> The ministry stated, in a statement on Wednesday, that the occupation is committing "agricultural holocaust" each year against the farmers' lands through the deliberate burning of large areas of agricultural crops of wheat and barley.
> 
> The IOF, along the eastern and northern borders between the Gaza Strip and the 1948 occupied territories, are daily opening fire to burn the cultivated corps especially wheat and barley, the ministry confirmed, saying that the Israeli soldiers are targeting Palestinian farmers while going to their lands near the border.
> 
> The ministry added that the eastern region of Khan Younis witnesses crop-fires every day due to the deliberate arbitrary occupation measures that aim to damage the harvest season and inflict heavy losses on farmers, in addition to threatening farmers' lives who live within their farms.
> 
> Occupation forces target Palestinian farmers and their crops


----------



## georgephillip

"The Palestinian Human Rights Monitoring Group has published a report highlighting the nearly daily acts of murder of Palestinian children by the Israeli occupation army. The report titled 'Children vs. the Israeli Occupation Army' examines the the murderous killings of several Palestinian children at the hands of the the Israeli troops"

Human rights group higlights Israeli murder of Palestinian children

*Killing children for land...another example of heroic Jewish morality.*


----------



## JStone

*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished an ancient water well to the south west of Bani Naim village, Al-Khalil, on Sunday, local sources said.

Press sources said that the IOF soldiers also destroyed three old olive trees in the same area, noting that the soldiers regularly level land in Bani Naim areas overlooking the bypass road citing security pretexts.

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers escorted civil administration employees who served notices to farmers in Khirbat Al-Tawil, near Aqraba village in Nablus, and told them that their tents and animal pens would be razed.

Hamza Deiriya, a member of the committee for the defense of Aqraba land, said that the employees delivered the notices to two farmers, warning them that they should knock down their animal pens and tents pitched to provide shelter for their families.

IOF soldiers demolish ancient water well, old olive trees


----------



## JStone

> Israeli occupation forces (IOF)



Israel has occupied Israel for 3000 years.

*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to its own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in its own right; it asserted its claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel* http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191



> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RnPcvruJaE]Palestinian pregnant young lady in labour forced to take her cloths off they shoot dead her husband and leave them alone in the blistering cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Maria's Grotto, A Documentary About Honor Killings In Palestine A gripping portrait of women, whose lives were dictated by a moral code, Maria's Grotto explores honor killings in Palestine through the stories of four women: one is wrongly accused of dishonoring her family and then murdered; the second dies after being forced by her brothers to swallow poison; the third survives repeated stabbings inflicted by her brother; and the fourth is a Hip-hop singer who dares speak out about honor killings, and faces death threats.

LiveLeak.com - Maria's Grotto, A Documentary About Honor Killings In Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Zionist bulldozers bulldozed, on Tuesday morning, large areas of agricultural land in the town of Beit Ula north-west of Al-Khalil.
Local sources confirmed that the bulldozers stormed the town under the protection of dozens of IOF soldiers, adding that they bulldozed  20 dunums of agricultural lands in west of the town, uprooted hundreds of trees, and demolished the walls around them.

The sources said that the land belong to Al-Omla family, stating that the occupation claims its ownership saying that it is "state properties", pointing out the occupation forces confiscated 400 almond and olive trees in that area.

Occupation bulldozes lands in Al-Khalil


----------



## JStone

Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JStone said:


> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes


----------



## thetor

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes
Click to expand...


still tossingwe know you are

el tor


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

thetor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas faces rising anger after bulldozing Gaza homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still tossingwe know you are
> 
> el tor
Click to expand...


Still laughing at those Hamas humanitarians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Seven Palestinian citizens were wounded to the east of Gaza city on Thursday in Israeli artillery shelling of the area, medical sources reported.

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at civilian neighborhoods and farmlands east of Shujaia suburb in Gaza city.

IOF soldiers earlier on Thursday raided southern and northern Gaza Strip areas, firing at random and bulldozing land.

Local sources in Khan Younis, south of the Strip, said that eight IOF armored vehicles infiltrated 800 meters into Fakhari area and bulldozed land amidst indiscriminate shooting.

Other IOF units raided northern Beit Lahia town to the north of the Strip while firing at farmers tending to their land.

7 casualties in IOF artillery shelling east of Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.

A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.

In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.

Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.

The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.

Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.
> 
> A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.
> 
> In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.
> 
> Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.
> 
> The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.
> 
> Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank


Peaceful protests include rock tossing and Molotov Cocktails. We understand.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.

A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.

In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.

Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.

The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.

Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.
> 
> A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.
> 
> In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.
> 
> Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.
> 
> The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.
> 
> Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank


You'll have to post this message more often.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- A Palestinian teen was seriously injured near Gush Etzion settlement to the north of Al-Khalil after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him.

Medical sources said that the 17-year-old youth Salah Zaghir was seriously wounded in his abdomen after an Israeli soldier fired at him near a bus stop for settlers after &#8220;suspecting&#8221; that he was carrying a knife and that he would use it to stab a settler.

Other sources said that the IOF closed the Bethlehem-Al-Khalil road and took the youth to Hadassah hospital where his condition was described as &#8220;serious&#8221;, but denied that he was dead.

In a related incident, a Palestinian youth was shot and injured east of Qarara town in Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip.

The PIC reporter said that Wahid Abu Zir, 22, was hit with a bullet in his leg in the indiscriminate shooting by IOF soldiers at residential quarters.

Two youths injured in IOF shooting one seriously


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.
> 
> A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.
> 
> In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.
> 
> Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.
> 
> The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.
> 
> Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protests include rock tossing and Molotov Cocktails. We understand.
Click to expand...


Really Hoss,you know well the situation and your one liners do not represent the truth of the matter.

It takes and you are sensible, a pragmatic person to understand both sides of this schism.....and it will only resolved by communication from both sides.steve


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.
> 
> A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.
> 
> In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.
> 
> Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.
> 
> The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.
> 
> Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to post this message more often.
Click to expand...


What Hoss,and Tinnie become like Stoneyscholarand that madman Tweezeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Dozens of Palestinians and foreign activists sustained injuries on Friday afternoon when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) as usual attacked their peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement expansion in different West Bank towns.
> 
> A reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) said the IOF attacked the Kafr Qaddum march using tear gas grenades, rubber bullets and waste water, although the protestors were peacefully demanding the opening of the main street of the village which has been closed for years.
> 
> In Ma'sara village near Bethlehem, the march, which was dedicated this week to advocating the Palestinian prisoners, were also quelled and prevented from reaching the main street of the village and the annexed lands.
> 
> Dozens have reportedly sustained injuries during Ma'sara march.
> 
> The IOF also suppressed the anti-wall march of Bil'in village causing many injuries among the protestors.
> 
> Several injuries in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protests include rock tossing and Molotov Cocktails. We understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Hoss,you know well the situation and your one liners do not represent the truth of the matter.
> 
> It takes and you are sensible, a pragmatic person to understand both sides of this schism.....and it will only resolved by communication from both sides.steve
Click to expand...

You'll have to blame the Army for my writing skills.It taught me,when writing, to observe the 3 C,s.  Be Complete, Correct and Concise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) damaged irrigation equipment and crops in Buka area to the east of Al-Khalil at dawn Monday, farmers said.

They told the PIC that IOF soldiers and Israeli policemen and civil administration and Mekorot water company employees damaged the fields in an area of 13 dunums cultivated with various types of vegetables owned by seven farmers.

They said that the joint forces damaged the irrigation equipment and confiscated them.

The Israeli occupation authority has persistently harassed Palestinian farmers in the area, which is considered the most fertile in Al-Khalil province in the hope of terrorizing its owners and farmers away from it and annex it to the nearby settlements of Kiryat Arba and Kharsina.

IOF soldiers damage irrigation equipment, crops in Al-Khalil


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protests include rock tossing and Molotov Cocktails. We understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Hoss,you know well the situation and your one liners do not represent the truth of the matter.
> 
> It takes and you are sensible, a pragmatic person to understand both sides of this schism.....and it will only resolved by communication from both sides.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to blame the Army for my writing skills.It taught me,when writing, to observe the 3 C,s.  Be Complete, Correct and Concise.
Click to expand...


Were you in the army because you couldn't make it in the real world?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Hoss,you know well the situation and your one liners do not represent the truth of the matter.
> 
> It takes and you are sensible, a pragmatic person to understand both sides of this schism.....and it will only resolved by communication from both sides.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to blame the Army for my writing skills.It taught me,when writing, to observe the 3 C,s.  Be Complete, Correct and Concise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you in the army because you couldn't make it in the real world?
Click to expand...


We had a joke in the army.

NCO = No chance on the outside.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Hoss,you know well the situation and your one liners do not represent the truth of the matter.
> 
> It takes and you are sensible, a pragmatic person to understand both sides of this schism.....and it will only resolved by communication from both sides.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to blame the Army for my writing skills.It taught me,when writing, to observe the 3 C,s.  Be Complete, Correct and Concise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you in the army because you couldn't make it in the real world?
Click to expand...

Sadly enough, I was in the Army to help people to do the things that free people can do without fear. Unfortunately, there are those who will abuse their privileges.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to blame the Army for my writing skills.It taught me,when writing, to observe the 3 C,s.  Be Complete, Correct and Concise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the army because you couldn't make it in the real world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly enough, I was in the Army to help people to do the things that free people can do without fear. Unfortunately, there are those who will abuse their privileges.
Click to expand...


So that's a yes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- IOF have prevented, on Wednesday, a Palestinian citizen from Fawwar camp southern Al-Khalil to access to his land adjacent to Al-Majnouna area confiscated by Jewish settlers.

Eye witnesses told PIC that the occupation forces prevented a citizen from Hatab family in the camp from entering and working on their land from which they were expelled without reasons by the occupation soldiers.

These measures came in parallel with the Israeli War minister Ehud Barak's decision to give Al-Majnouna area to the settlement council in Al-Khalil in order to set up settlements there.

Occupation continues with its repression in Al-Khalil


----------



## P F Tinmore

SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation issued a military order to confiscate 30 dunums (1 dunum= 1000 square meters) of Palestinian land in the village of Deir Estia in the northern West Bank district of Salfit.

Nazmi Salman, head the municipal council, told Quds Press that the commander of the occupation forces in the West Bank issued  an order for the confiscation of 30 dunums of agricultural land belonging to the villagers. The orders states that the land will be used from the date of signing the order till 31 December 214 for military purposes as a measure to stop "terrorist attacks."

Salman said that this military order is confiscation of land in disguise, explaining that lands that have been subject to similar previous orders have never been recovered as such orders are automatically renewed several times, adding that this was the third such order this year against lands around the Immanuel settlement which is built on confiscated land belonging to the village.

Occupation to confiscate 30 dunums of Palestinian land in Deir Estia


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _SALFIT, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation issued a military order to confiscate 30 dunums (1 dunum= 1000 square meters) of Palestinian land in the village of Deir Estia in the northern West Bank district of Salfit._


Palistanians had been sure their squatting enterprise would've gone unnoticed. Alas.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- IOF have prevented, on Wednesday, a Palestinian citizen from Fawwar camp southern Al-Khalil to access to his land adjacent to Al-Majnouna area confiscated by Jewish settlers._


Oh, a squatting camper!


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- A Palestinian teen was seriously injured near Gush Etzion settlement to the north of Al-Khalil after Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at him._


We hope now it's painfully evident to that alleged teen that his occupation comes with its own hazards.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank.

The newspaper stated in a report that Israel intensified its construction restrictions on the Palestinian citizens in the villages and towns of the West Bank and seeks to prevent them from building through creating criminal files against them.

It said the civil administration increased the issuance of severe penalties against the Palestinians in all villages and towns located within Area C under Israel's control.

Its report underlined that the civil administration was active recently in the demolition of many Palestinian homes and structures including schools in Al-Khalil city at the pretext of unlicensed construction.

The report pointed to the UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs' recent report which condemned Israel's restrictions on construction permits for Palestinians and its demolition of their homes while encouraging settlement construction.

Report: Israel issued 13,000 demolition orders against Palestinian real estate


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank.
> 
> The newspaper stated in a report that Israel intensified its construction restrictions on the Palestinian citizens in the villages and towns of the West Bank and seeks to prevent them from building through creating criminal files against them.
> 
> It said the civil administration increased the issuance of severe penalties against the Palestinians in all villages and towns located within Area C under Israel's control.
> 
> Its report underlined that the civil administration was active recently in the demolition of many Palestinian homes and structures including schools in Al-Khalil city at the pretext of unlicensed construction.
> 
> The report pointed to the UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs' recent report which condemned Israel's restrictions on construction permits for Palestinians and its demolition of their homes while encouraging settlement construction.
> 
> Report: Israel issued 13,000 demolition orders against Palestinian real estate



Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank.
> 
> The newspaper stated in a report that Israel intensified its construction restrictions on the Palestinian citizens in the villages and towns of the West Bank and seeks to prevent them from building through creating criminal files against them.
> 
> It said the civil administration increased the issuance of severe penalties against the Palestinians in all villages and towns located within Area C under Israel's control.
> 
> Its report underlined that the civil administration was active recently in the demolition of many Palestinian homes and structures including schools in Al-Khalil city at the pretext of unlicensed construction.
> 
> The report pointed to the UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs' recent report which condemned Israel's restrictions on construction permits for Palestinians and its demolition of their homes while encouraging settlement construction.
> 
> Report: Israel issued 13,000 demolition orders against Palestinian real estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?
Click to expand...


Why do Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank.
> 
> The newspaper stated in a report that Israel intensified its construction restrictions on the Palestinian citizens in the villages and towns of the West Bank and seeks to prevent them from building through creating criminal files against them.
> 
> It said the civil administration increased the issuance of severe penalties against the Palestinians in all villages and towns located within Area C under Israel's control.
> 
> Its report underlined that the civil administration was active recently in the demolition of many Palestinian homes and structures including schools in Al-Khalil city at the pretext of unlicensed construction.
> 
> The report pointed to the UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs' recent report which condemned Israel's restrictions on construction permits for Palestinians and its demolition of their homes while encouraging settlement construction.
> 
> Report: Israel issued 13,000 demolition orders against Palestinian real estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
Click to expand...


Their own land? How do you figure?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their own land? How do you figure?
Click to expand...


If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their own land? How do you figure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


It's true, I don't understand your terrorist loving ways.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their own land? How do you figure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true, I don't understand your terrorist loving ways.
Click to expand...


Terrorist is Israeli propaganda crap.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, I don't understand your terrorist loving ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorist is Israeli propaganda crap.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Israelis are making it up when you attack civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, I don't understand your terrorist loving ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Israelis are making it up when you attack civilians.
Click to expand...


Indeed they are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist is Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Israelis are making it up when you attack civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they are.
Click to expand...


Poor Tinnie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Israelis are making it up when you attack civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Tinnie.
Click to expand...


Have you read the Forth Geneva Convention? If not you need to read up before you criticize.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Tinnie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Forth Geneva Convention? If not you need to read up before you criticize.
Click to expand...


Yes, it shows that your terrorist buddies should not attack Israeli civilians.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?


That land isn't the governments', you fuckin' internet troll!

And this is not a debatable issue.  It's an "occupation", which does not imply ownership, because it is a temporary condition.  Only in this case, it's lasted 45 years.  That's why I think it's time for military action against you and your Israeli insurgents to blow your fucking lying asses back to the Green Line.

And you can shove your little troll response up your ass, when you get around to your fake rebuttal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop building on land that belongs to the government?
> 
> 
> 
> That land isn't the governments', you fuckin' internet troll!
> 
> And this is not a debatable issue.  It's an "occupation", which does not imply ownership, because it is a temporary condition.  Only in this case, it's lasted 45 years.  That's why I think it's time for military action against you and your Israeli insurgents to blow your fucking lying asses back to the Green Line.
> 
> And you can shove your little troll response up your ass, when you get around to your fake rebuttal.
Click to expand...


You keep saying it's an occupation. Who did they take it from?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You keep saying it's an occupation. Who did they take it from?


You don't _take_, what you _occupy_.

You might as well stop right there, because this is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it's an occupation. Who did they take it from?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't _take_, what you _occupy_.
> 
> You might as well stop right there, because this is not a debatable issue.
Click to expand...


Who did they occupy it from?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it's an occupation. Who did they take it from?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't _take_, what you _occupy_.
> 
> You might as well stop right there, because this is not a debatable issue.
Click to expand...













When does Germany get back the land these foreigners have been occupying since the end of WWI?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who did they occupy it from?


Not interested in your trolling BS...







...we'll pick it up, when you have something of substance to say.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they occupy it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in your trolling BS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...we'll pick it up, when you have something of substance to say.
Click to expand...


Run away!


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When does Germany get back the land these foreigners have been occupying since the end of WWI?


That is a completely irrelevant issue with an entirely different set of circumstances.  Germany had internationally recognized borders (that included the area) in question, Israel does not.  If they did, it wouldn't be considered an "occupation", according to IHL.

I don't agree with the extent of the punishment towards Germany after WWI, but it is, what it is.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Run away!


I'm still here, I'm just not going to entertain your trolling BS!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When does Germany get back the land these foreigners have been occupying since the end of WWI?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a completely irrelevant issue with an entirely different set of circumstances.  Germany had internationally recognized borders (that included the area) in question, Israel does not.  If they did, it wouldn't be considered an "occupation", according to IHL.
> 
> I don't agree with the extent of the punishment towards Germany after WWI, but it is, what it is.
Click to expand...


*That is a completely irrelevant issue with an entirely different set of circumstances.*

In Germany's case, an aggressor lost and lost land.

In the case of the Arabs, an aggressor lost and lost land.

I'll wait for you to explain the difference.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank._


Palistanians should've known that their settling-squatting occupation has a demolition hazard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Tinnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Forth Geneva Convention? If not you need to read up before you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows that your terrorist buddies should not attack Israeli civilians.
Click to expand...


Post quote.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank._
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanians should've known that their settling-squatting occupation has a demolition hazard.
Click to expand...

*"Israeli soldiers seen standing by as settlers use live fire against Palestinians*

"A violent series of events that culminated in Israeli settlers apparently opening fire with live ammunition on Palestinian villagers in the West Bank under the gaze of Israeli soldiers has been captured in a series of films posted on YouTube."

Israeli soldiers seen standing by as settlers use live fire against Palestinians - Telegraph


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Haaretz newspaper said the Israeli civil administration issued 13,000 demolition warnings against Palestinians accused of unlicensed construction in Area C of the West Bank._
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanians should've known that their settling-squatting occupation has a demolition hazard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"A violent series of events that culminated in Israeli settlers apparently opening fire with live ammunition on Palestinian villagers in the West Bank under the gaze of Israeli soldiers has been captured in a series of films posted on YouTube."_
Click to expand...

As we've established earlier, palistanian settling-squatting occupation comes with its very own occupational hazards. They've yet much to learn, of course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Forth Geneva Convention? If not you need to read up before you criticize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows that your terrorist buddies should not attack Israeli civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post quote.
Click to expand...


You want me to show you that civilians should not be attacked?
Damn, you have got to be the stupidest person I have ever dealt with.
Try this, you single digit IQ cretin.....

Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of *Civilian Persons *in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows that your terrorist buddies should not attack Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to show you that civilians should not be attacked?
> Damn, you have got to be the stupidest person I have ever dealt with.
> Try this, you single digit IQ cretin.....
> 
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of *Civilian Persons *in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949
Click to expand...


NO quote, dude, dud, whatever?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to show you that civilians should not be attacked?
> Damn, you have got to be the stupidest person I have ever dealt with.
> Try this, you single digit IQ cretin.....
> 
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of *Civilian Persons *in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO quote, dude, dud, whatever?
Click to expand...


I'll wait for your quote proving it is okay for your terrorist buddies to attack civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to show you that civilians should not be attacked?
> Damn, you have got to be the stupidest person I have ever dealt with.
> Try this, you single digit IQ cretin.....
> 
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of *Civilian Persons *in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO quote, dude, dud, whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll wait for your quote proving it is okay for your terrorist buddies to attack civilians.
Click to expand...


B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.

Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO quote, dude, dud, whatever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for your quote proving it is okay for your terrorist buddies to attack civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...

What about exclusions, Blackstone?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO quote, dude, dud, whatever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for your quote proving it is okay for your terrorist buddies to attack civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel? 
And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palistanians should've known that their settling-squatting occupation has a demolition hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> _"A violent series of events that culminated in Israeli settlers apparently opening fire with live ammunition on Palestinian villagers in the West Bank under the gaze of Israeli soldiers has been captured in a series of films posted on YouTube."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As we've established earlier, palistanian settling-squatting occupation comes with its very own occupational hazards. They've yet much to learn, of course.
Click to expand...

As we've established even earlier, there were 650,000 Jews in Palestine in 1948 who successfully inflicted a Jewish state on 1.3 million Arabs and others. Spin all you want, drivel. That crime is the source of most of the violence in Palestine today.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza,


That is wrong!  The Israeli's control everything in  to (and out of) Gaza.  And that control, constitutes an occupied territory.  Because an "occupation" by a foreign force, is all about controlling an area of land that isn't yours.

Ya know, people who constantly try to create their own reality, are cowards.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).


And Israeli's have no right to shoot Palestinian fisherman.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?


You need to shut your fucking mouth!  This is way more than the pot calling the kettle black.  You are disgusting!  The IDF takes the cake when it comes to civilian deaths, so fuck you, you narcissistic asshole!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza,
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong!  The Israeli's control everything in  to (and out of) Gaza.  And that control, constitutes an occupied territory.  Because an "occupation" by a foreign force, is all about controlling an area of land that isn't yours.
> 
> Ya know, people who constantly try to create their own reality, are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israeli's have no right to shoot Palestinian fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to shut your fucking mouth!  This is way more than the pot calling the kettle black.  You are disgusting!  The IDF takes the cake when it comes to civilian deaths, so fuck you, you narcissistic asshole!
Click to expand...


*And that control, constitutes an occupied territory.*

Who controlled it before the Israelis occupied it?

*You need to shut your fucking mouth! *

Right after you kiss my fucking ass!

*The IDF takes the cake when it comes to civilian deaths, *

If the IDF wanted to kill thousand of Arab civilians, they could do it in a heartbeat. 
The only thing that stops your Arab buddies from killing thousands of Israeli civilians is the IDF.

So you can fuck off and die.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for your quote proving it is okay for your terrorist buddies to attack civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
Click to expand...


There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.

Where is in Israel? there is no border between Gaza and Israel.

I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? there is no border between Gaza and Israel.
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
Click to expand...


In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.
Despite the best efforts of your terrorist buddies to kill them.
Any luck finding the justification to kill Israeli civilians in the GC?
Just post the relevant part. Thanks again, you terrorist lover you!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? there is no border between Gaza and Israel.
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.
> Despite the best efforts of your terrorist buddies to kill them.
> Any luck finding the justification to kill Israeli civilians in the GC?
> Just post the relevant part. Thanks again, you terrorist lover you!
Click to expand...




> In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.



Indeed, that would be called an occupation.

Terrorist is an Israeli, bullshit, propaganda term.



> the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? there is no border between Gaza and Israel.
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.
> Despite the best efforts of your terrorist buddies to kill them.
> Any luck finding the justification to kill Israeli civilians in the GC?
> Just post the relevant part. Thanks again, you terrorist lover you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, that would be called an occupation.
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli, bullshit, propaganda term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Israel isn't occupying Gaza.

So your terrorist attacks from Gaza against Israeli citizens are in no way allowed by the GC.

In any case, indiscriminate attacks on civilians are not allowed.
Try again?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who controlled it before the Israelis occupied it?


Uncle Roy and Aunt Edna!

Next question?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> If the IDF wanted to kill thousand of Arab civilians, they could do it in a heartbeat.


They already have!





1,370 children killed because you people feel the need to defend something that is illegal under international law.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> The only thing that stops your Arab buddies from killing thousands of Israeli civilians is the IDF.


Actually, Israel is creating a whole generation of new jihadists that grow up knowing nothing but Israeli atrocities against peaceful Palestinian's.  From small child to young adult, all they see is how fucked the Israeli's treat them.  And all you   do, is show them just how horrible of a human being,  you people are.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> So you can fuck off and die.


Wow, that was harsh!  

I give you nothing but love and respect and you come back with that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Israel? That would be any territory that those pesky Jews control.
> Despite the best efforts of your terrorist buddies to kill them.
> Any luck finding the justification to kill Israeli civilians in the GC?
> Just post the relevant part. Thanks again, you terrorist lover you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that would be called an occupation.
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli, bullshit, propaganda term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.
> 
> So your terrorist attacks from Gaza against Israeli citizens are in no way allowed by the GC.
> 
> In any case, indiscriminate attacks on civilians are not allowed.
> Try again?
Click to expand...




> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.



Everyone in the world except the lying sacks of shit in Israel say it is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who controlled it before the Israelis occupied it?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Roy and Aunt Edna!
> 
> Next question?
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the IDF wanted to kill thousand of Arab civilians, they could do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,370 children killed because you people feel the need to defend something that is illegal under international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that stops your Arab buddies from killing thousands of Israeli civilians is the IDF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Israel is creating a whole generation of new jihadists that grow up knowing nothing but Israeli atrocities against peaceful Palestinian's.  From small child to young adult, all they see is how fucked the Israeli's treat them.  And all you   do, is show them just how horrible of a human being,  you people are.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can fuck off and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that was harsh!
> 
> I give you nothing but love and respect and you come back with that?
Click to expand...


Peaceful Palestinians? LOL!
You almost had me going for a second there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that would be called an occupation.
> 
> Terrorist is an Israeli, bullshit, propaganda term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.
> 
> So your terrorist attacks from Gaza against Israeli citizens are in no way allowed by the GC.
> 
> In any case, indiscriminate attacks on civilians are not allowed.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone in the world except the lying sacks of shit in Israel say it is.
Click to expand...


The Jews moved out. I even saw it on YouTube.

And you still don't get to fire rockets at civilians, moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.
> 
> So your terrorist attacks from Gaza against Israeli citizens are in no way allowed by the GC.
> 
> In any case, indiscriminate attacks on civilians are not allowed.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't occupying Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone in the world except the lying sacks of shit in Israel say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews moved out. I even saw it on YouTube.
> 
> And you still don't get to fire rockets at civilians, moron.
Click to expand...


Israel chooses to make itself the enemy of the Palestinians then whines about a few bottle rockets.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the world except the lying sacks of shit in Israel say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews moved out. I even saw it on YouTube.
> 
> And you still don't get to fire rockets at civilians, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel chooses to make itself the enemy of the Palestinians then whines about a few bottle rockets.
Click to expand...

Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers.


Statements like that, show the entire world, the Palestinian's are not the problem.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that, show the entire world, the Palestinian's are not the problem.
Click to expand...

Stop the rock throwing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that, show the entire world, the Palestinian's are not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop the rock throwing.
Click to expand...


Stop the occupation.


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. *Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers*.


Something wrong with your head


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle rockets and rubber coated pebbles the kiddies playfully toss at settlers and soldiers. *Such a shame to gut shoot those poor widdle itty bitty toddlers*.
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with your head
Click to expand...

Maybe.Something wrong about my sarcasm?


----------



## freedombecki

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person:...(2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? *there is no border between Gaza and Israel.*
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
Click to expand...


*FYI*: There are literally hundreds of maps online showing a border between Gaza and Israel. This is only one of them:


----------



## P F Tinmore

freedombecki said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? *there is no border between Gaza and Israel.*
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FYI*: There are literally hundreds of maps online showing a border between Gaza and Israel. This is only one of them:
Click to expand...


The line around Gaza is an armistice line not a border.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The line around Gaza is an armistice line not a border._


Whatevah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

freedombecki said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Israel isn't occupying Gaza, so Gazans have no right to attack Jews in Gaza (and there aren't any).
> Explain what gives the Gazans the right to attack civilians in Israel?
> And thanks for the link, now just cut and paste the part that says it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? *there is no border between Gaza and Israel.*
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FYI*: There are literally hundreds of maps online showing a border between Gaza and Israel. This is only one of them:
Click to expand...


You will notice that the so called border is an armistice. Armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all the time and they are never attacked.
> 
> Where is in Israel? *there is no border between Gaza and Israel.*
> 
> I did. You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI*: There are literally hundreds of maps online showing a border between Gaza and Israel. This is only one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will notice that the so called border is an armistice. Armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial borders.
Click to expand...


Your map says Israeli occupied. That is no longer the case.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI*: There are literally hundreds of maps online showing a border between Gaza and Israel. This is only one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that the so called border is an armistice. Armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map says Israeli occupied. That is no longer the case.
Click to expand...


Does not change the armistice line.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that the so called border is an armistice. Armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your map says Israeli occupied. That is no longer the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not change the armistice line.
Click to expand...


If Israel doesn't occupy it any more, why doesn't it become a border?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your map says Israeli occupied. That is no longer the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does not change the armistice line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel doesn't occupy it any more, why doesn't it become a border?
Click to expand...


The armistice line around Gaza was a line drawn inside Palestine that Israeli and Egyptian forces were not to cross.

I don't see where it has any relevance at all now that there are no Egyptian forces in Gaza.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not change the armistice line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel doesn't occupy it any more, why doesn't it become a border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The armistice line around Gaza was a line drawn inside Palestine that Israeli and Egyptian forces were not to cross.
> 
> I don't see where it has any relevance at all now that there are no Egyptian forces in Gaza.
Click to expand...


Didn't Israel cross it in 1967?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel doesn't occupy it any more, why doesn't it become a border?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice line around Gaza was a line drawn inside Palestine that Israeli and Egyptian forces were not to cross.
> 
> I don't see where it has any relevance at all now that there are no Egyptian forces in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Israel cross it in 1967?
Click to expand...


And in the '50s too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice line around Gaza was a line drawn inside Palestine that Israeli and Egyptian forces were not to cross.
> 
> I don't see where it has any relevance at all now that there are no Egyptian forces in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Israel cross it in 1967?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the '50s too.
Click to expand...


Still no luck justifying attacks on Israeli civilians in the GC?


----------



## Lipush

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Israel cross it in 1967?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the '50s too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no luck justifying attacks on Israeli civilians in the GC?
Click to expand...


Apperenly there is no such thing as an "Israeli civilian"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the '50s too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck justifying attacks on Israeli civilians in the GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apperenly there is no such thing as an "Israeli civilian"
Click to expand...


That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck justifying attacks on Israeli civilians in the GC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apperenly there is no such thing as an "Israeli civilian"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.
Click to expand...


I was being cynical


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck justifying attacks on Israeli civilians in the GC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apperenly there is no such thing as an "Israeli civilian"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.
Click to expand...


That is false, I've looked it up.

You should do the same.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apperenly there is no such thing as an "Israeli civilian"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is false, I've looked it up.
> 
> You should do the same.
Click to expand...


Did that. The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons, commonly known as civilians.


----------



## Lipush

specific link please


----------



## freedombecki

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is false, I've looked it up.
> 
> You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that. The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons, commonly known as civilians.
Click to expand...

It's a border. Respect it or pay the price.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. Look it up in the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is false, I've looked it up.
> 
> You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that. The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons, commonly known as civilians.
Click to expand...


Israel isn't occupying Gaza.

Try again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> specific link please



B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State. 

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...

While you're in a linking mood, show us the official map of Palestine as of today, 28.5.2012.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


I'm searching for the words "not civilians" and "it's ok to shoot at them".

Can't find it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're in a linking mood, show us the official map of Palestine as of today, 28.5.2012.
Click to expand...


This is 1999. Is it new enough?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


Why link to the ICRC?

Link to the original document and try again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why link to the ICRC?
> 
> Link to the original document and try again.
Click to expand...


Go ahead. Let me know what is different.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why link to the ICRC?
> 
> Link to the original document and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Let me know what is different.
Click to expand...


It's your claim, still waiting for your proof.

Original sources only. Chop chop!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why link to the ICRC?
> 
> Link to the original document and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Let me know what is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your claim, still waiting for your proof.
> 
> Original sources only. Chop chop!
Click to expand...


Find a Geneva Convention web site and I will take a look.

Until then I will trust the Red Cross as a reliable source.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Let me know what is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your claim, still waiting for your proof.
> 
> Original sources only. Chop chop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a Geneva Convention web site and I will take a look.
> 
> Until then I will trust the Red Cross as a reliable source.
Click to expand...


You're making this ridiculous, barbarous claim, and you've never looked at the original source in its entirety? Wow!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your claim, still waiting for your proof.
> 
> Original sources only. Chop chop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Geneva Convention web site and I will take a look.
> 
> Until then I will trust the Red Cross as a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're making this ridiculous, barbarous claim, and you've never looked at the original source in its entirety? Wow!
Click to expand...


Knock yourself out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Geneva Convention web site and I will take a look.
> 
> Until then I will trust the Red Cross as a reliable source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making this ridiculous, barbarous claim, and you've never looked at the original source in its entirety? Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out.
Click to expand...


You're the one promoting attacks on civilians. You're hopeless. And ignorant.

Try looking at the entire convention, not just the Red Cross interpretation of a tiny section.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're making this ridiculous, barbarous claim, and you've never looked at the original source in its entirety? Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one promoting attacks on civilians. You're hopeless. And ignorant.
> 
> Try looking at the entire convention, not just the Red Cross interpretation of a tiny section.
Click to expand...


Picayune.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one promoting attacks on civilians. You're hopeless. And ignorant.
> 
> Try looking at the entire convention, not just the Red Cross interpretation of a tiny section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Picayune.
Click to expand...


Moron.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> While you're in a linking mood, show us the official map of Palestine as of today, 28.5.2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 1999. Is it new enough?
Click to expand...

So Palestine is the blue areas, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you're in a linking mood, show us the official map of Palestine as of today, 28.5.2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1999. Is it new enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Palestine is the blue areas, right?
Click to expand...


I thought it was the light tan.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
Click to expand...


I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.
Click to expand...




> The main question was about the settlers: Are they civilians or not? According to the Geneva Accord they are not. Even according to the Israelis they are not.
> 
> When we reached the definition of civilians, we accepted the definition put forward by the Geneva Accord. The Israelis were surprised, as they did not expect that. We said that the settlers are not civilians and the answer was, yes, they are not.
> 
> A Dialogue with Hamas - Part 1 - Worldpress.org



Perhaps they know something that you do not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main question was about the settlers: Are they civilians or not? According to the Geneva Accord they are not. Even according to the Israelis they are not.
> 
> When we reached the definition of civilians, we accepted the definition put forward by the Geneva Accord. The Israelis were surprised, as they did not expect that. We said that the settlers are not civilians and the answer was, yes, they are not.
> 
> A Dialogue with Hamas - Part 1 - Worldpress.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they know something that you do not.
Click to expand...


There are settlers in Gaza?

Perhaps they're liars, like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main question was about the settlers: Are they civilians or not? According to the Geneva Accord they are not. Even according to the Israelis they are not.
> 
> When we reached the definition of civilians, we accepted the definition put forward by the Geneva Accord. The Israelis were surprised, as they did not expect that. We said that the settlers are not civilians and the answer was, yes, they are not.
> 
> A Dialogue with Hamas - Part 1 - Worldpress.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they know something that you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are settlers in Gaza?
> 
> Perhaps they're liars, like you.
Click to expand...


Nobody mentioned settlers in Gaza.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.









_That'll be $4.50 (+tax)_


----------



## Billo_Really

P F Tinmore said:


> Nobody mentioned settlers in Gaza.


This guy mentioned "settlers", but he wasn't referring to Gazan's...





> _* the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'*
> 
> =  Zionist humanist, Ahad Ha'am
> _


...he was referring to the migrating jews of Europe.

_"Migrating Jews of Europe"?_

That kind of sounds like a yiddish blue-grass band!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they know something that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are settlers in Gaza?
> 
> Perhaps they're liars, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned settlers in Gaza.
Click to expand...


Then why are Gazan attacks on Israeli civilians justified by the GC?

Try this....

The Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949: Military Legal Resources (Federal Research Division: Customized Research and Analytical Services, Library of Congress)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the portion you quote is nowhere in the Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _That'll be $4.50 (+tax)_
Click to expand...


That's great.
Try showing me that from the original text.
Linked in my post above.
Good luck!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are settlers in Gaza?
> 
> Perhaps they're liars, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned settlers in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are Gazan attacks on Israeli civilians justified by the GC?
> 
> Try this....
> 
> The Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949: Military Legal Resources (Federal Research Division: Customized Research and Analytical Services, Library of Congress)
Click to expand...


From your link:



> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person : (1) enemy nationals within the national territory of each of the Parties to the conflict and (2)* the whole population of occupied territories (excluding nationals of the Occupying Power)*. The other distinctions and, exceptions extend or restrict these limits, but not to any appreciable extent.



Thank you.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's great.
> Try showing me that from the original text.
> Linked in my post above.
> Good luck!


Para-phrasing what was stated, does not change it's meaning.  National's of the occupying power are not protected persons, is the same thing as saying Israeli insurgents (my word) are not civilians.  And if they are not civilians in an area under occupation, nor are they protected persons, then they are legal targets.  Unless, of coarse, they are fleeing fascist Israel and seeking asylum in Palestine.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Then why are Gazan attacks on Israeli civilians justified by the GC?
> 
> Try this....


Don't even go there!  You fuckers attack hospitals with white phosphorous and routinely target civilian infra-structure, so for you to bring that up, after what you've done, shows just how big of a fucking hypocrite you are.



> _5. Obligation to take feasible precautions to protect civilian population and objects by Israel in Gaza
> 
> *  39.Israeli forces directly and intentionally attacked the Al Quds Hospital in Gaza City and the adjacent ambulance depot with white phosphorous shells.* The attack caused fires which took a whole day to extinguish and caused panic among the sick and wounded who had to be evacuated. The Mission finds that no warning was given at any point of an imminent strike.* On the basis of its investigation, the Mission rejects the allegation that fire was directed at Israeli forces from within the hospital.*
> 
> *40. *The Mission also examined the* intense artillery attacks, again including white phosphorous munitions, on Al Wafa hospital in eastern Gaza City, a facility for patients receiving long-term care and suffering from particularly serious injuries. *On the basis of the information gathered, the Mission found a violation of the prohibition of attacks on civilian hospitals in the cases of both hospitals.​_


Do you fuckers get some kind of sexual gratification by targeting the sick and infirm?  Do you climax after popping a cap in someone carrying a white flag?



> _7. Deliberate attacks against the civilian population
> 
> *43. The Mission investigated eleven incidents in which Israeli forces launched direct attacks against civilians with lethal outcome *(Chapter XI). The cases examined in this part of the report are, with one exception, *all cases in which the facts indicate no justifiable military objective pursued by the attack.
> 
> ​*The first two incidents are attacks against houses in the Samouni neighbourhood south of Gaza City,* including the shelling of a house in which Palestinian civilians had been forced to assemble by the Israeli forces.*
> 
> *The following group of seven incidents concern the shooting of civilians while they were trying to leave their homes to walk to a safer place, waving white flags and, in some of the cases, following an injunction from the Israeli forces to do so.*​
> The facts gathered by the Mission indicate that all the attacks occurred under circumstances in which the Israeli forces were in control of the area and had previously entered into contact with or at least observed the persons they subsequently attacked, SO that they must have been aware of their civilian status.* In the majority of these incidents, the consequences of the Israeli attacks against civilians were aggravated by their subsequent refusal to allow the evacuation of the wounded or to permit access to ambulances.*_


Ya know, the more research I do into this subject, the more you fuckers come off as inhuman animals that don't deserve a country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed 30 dunums of Palestinian land in Baka area to the east of Al-Khalil on Tuesday.

The PIC reporter said that the land was cultivated with vegetables, adding that the IOF soldiers damaged the irrigation network in the area and confiscated part of it.

He said that the measure was meant to expand the nearby Kharsina settlement at the expense of this land, noting that the IOF had served notices to farmers not to approach the area. He added that the Israeli occupation authority was planning to build 500 new housing units in that settlement.

IOF bulldozes 30 dunums of Palestinian cultivated land


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Nobody mentioned settlers in Gaza._


Well, expecting palistanian settlers to refer to themselves as such is a futile occupation, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Ya know, the more research I do into this subject, the more you fuckers come off as inhuman animals that don't deserve a country._


It was all nice angry occupational drivel, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> It was all nice angry occupational drivel, of course.


You have to tell yourself that, because you're too much of a coward to deal with the truth.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _You have to tell yourself that, because you're too much of a coward to deal with the truth._


That was all nice angry occupational drivel, of course, too.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a group of farmers in Taku village, south east of Bethlehem, on Friday, local sources said.

The Taku municipality chairman Tayseer Abu Mufareh told Quds Press that the farmers were tending to their land when the soldiers converged on them.

He said that one of the farmers, Yasser Jibril, suffered various injuries as a result of the unwarranted attack.

IOF soldiers attack farmers, injure one


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats fired at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Sudaniya, to the north west of Gaza city, on Friday.

Palestinian fishermen syndicate sources told the PIC reporter that the gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at the boats forcing fishermen on board to abandon them. They said that no casualties were suffered.

The Israeli navy arrested four fishermen from one family while fishing off the coasts of Gaza on Wednesday.

Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a group of farmers in Taku village, south east of Bethlehem, on Friday, local sources said._


So, what did those alleged farmers do to get their arses kicked?


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy gunboats fired at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of Sudaniya, to the north west of Gaza city, on Friday.

Palestinian fishermen syndicate sources told the PIC reporter that the gunboats opened heavy machinegun fire at the boats forcing fishermen on board to abandon them. They said that no casualties were suffered.

The Israeli navy arrested four fishermen from one family while fishing off the coasts of Gaza on Wednesday.

Israeli gunboats fire at Palestinian fishing boats


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a group of farmers in Taku village, south east of Bethlehem, on Friday, local sources said.

The Taku municipality chairman Tayseer Abu Mufareh told Quds Press that the farmers were tending to their land when the soldiers converged on them.

He said that one of the farmers, Yasser Jibril, suffered various injuries as a result of the unwarranted attack.

IOF soldiers attack farmers, injure one


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked a group of farmers in Taku village, south east of Bethlehem, on Friday, local sources said._


Drivel.


----------



## ima

If the Israelis don't shoot at civilians, who are they going to shoot at?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ima said:


> If the Israelis don't shoot at civilians, who are they going to shoot at?



Good question. Palestine has no military.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A series of Israeli aerial raids on various areas of the Gaza Strip at dawn Sunday inflicted seven casualties in one building in Nuseirat refugee camp, medical sources said.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for emergency and ambulance services, told the PIC that an Israeli F-16 warplane fired a missile into a building in the camp wounding seven people including four children, one of them a five-month-old infant.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that vast destruction was inflicted on a number of nearby buildings in the same area.

Other sources in northern Gaza said that Israeli F-16s fired two missiles at a poultry farm and a cultivated land lot north of Beit Lahia town causing material damage.

The Israeli warplanes fired a missile at a deserted area in between Khan Younis and Rafah in southern Gaza and a wood warehouse to the south of Deir Al-Balah in central Gaza with no casualties reported.

Series of Israeli raids injure seven in Gaza including 5-month-old infant


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked the funeral procession of the remains of a martyr in Beit Uwa village, west of Al-Khalil, on Friday, local sources said.

They said that the attack occurred after the mourners laid to rest the remains of Jihad Suweiti, whose body was delivered to his relatives on Thursday after years of dumping him in the Israeli cemetery of numbers.

IOF soldiers attack funeral of martyr in Al-Khalil


----------



## P F Tinmore

NORTHERN JORDAN VALLEY,(PIC)-- Occupation bulldozers started on Tuesday morning demolishing Palestinian houses in Al-Meeta hamlet in Wadi-Al-Maleh northern Jordan Valley in the eastern West Bank.

Daraghmeh added that the bulldozers and demolition machinery accompanied by Israeli Military forces prevented citizens from addressing them or to get close of the area under the pretext that it is a closed military area, effectively banning Palestinian access to it.

Daraghmeh pointed out that the Israeli military forces have ordered a large number of Palestinian families to leave their homes in Wadi-Al-Maleh a couple of days as the army prepares to carry out military maneuvers in the area. He added that this systematic Israeli aggression aims to evacuate the area from its Palestinian residents and to take control over it.

Occupation destroys Palestinian houses in the northern Jordan Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced 20 families in the northern Jordan Valley out of their homes to pave the way for military exercises.

A member of one of the families told the PIC reporter that the IOF soldiers kicked out the families on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning.

He said that the families were left in the open land without any shelter while the IOF maneuvers were progressing.

He said that 200 individuals were forced out of their homes mostly women and children.

IOF expels families from their homes to launch maneuvers


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli police and special forces went on a demolition spree in the Negev desert, south of Palestine occupied in 1948, on Wednesday at the pretext of unlicensed building.

Witnesses said that the police forces tore down three houses in Tal Al-Saba after interior ministry staffers glued orders for the demolition of ten houses in the village.

The police forces sealed off the vicinity of those houses to block citizens from approaching as huge bulldozer went on the demolition streak.

Locals said that Israeli bulldozes then razed two houses in Um Ratam village and a shed in Hawra village.

The demolition spree follows the announcement of an Israeli government plan to confiscate 800000 dunums of Negev land and displacing 30000 Negev Bedouins from their so-called &#8220;unrecognized villages&#8221; and relocating them in &#8220;recognized&#8221; villages and towns in the desert.

Israeli authorities raze Palestinian homes in the Negev


----------



## P F Tinmore

ORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) confiscated a water tank in Khirbat Farsiya in the northern Jordan Valley that carries water to the inhabitants.

The soldiers had confiscated three other tanks a few weeks ago causing an acute water shortage for the inhabitants.

Mohammed Daraghme said that the soldiers confiscated the tank from him while carrying it to the village and fined him 1700 shekels. They also warned him against carrying water to the area.

Inhabitants own thousands of cattle heads and depend on water tanks after the IOF prevented them from using the water springs in nearby Wadi Al-Malih.

In a similar act, IOF soldiers demolished five water wells to the west of Jenin in a fresh demolition spree in that area.

Locals said that the soldiers warned the owners of those wells against rebuilding them, adding that the act meant a total destruction of agriculture in hundreds of fertile dunums.

IOF confiscates water tank, causes water crisis in village


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Violent clashes broke out at dawn Thursday between Palestinian young men and Israeli troops in Nabi Saleh village near Ramallah city during raids on homes.

The confrontations took place when the invading troops stormed a number of homes in the village including the house of a noted popular resistance figure called Bashir Al-Tamimi.

The Israeli troops violently broke into the house of Al-Tamimi, physically assaulted his son Tareq and took him to an unknown destination.

The Israeli occupation forces have been tightening its stranglehold on the village since last Friday and closing its main entrance in the morning and evening as a king of collective punishment against its natives to force them to stop their weekly marches and events against the occupation and settlement activities.

The IOF escalated its kidnapping of Palestinians throughout the West Bank areas and the number of military checkpoints and barriers increased lately.

Violent clashes at dawn between Nabi Saleh villagers and troops


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced 500 meters into south east of Gaza city on Monday afternoon amidst heavy firing, local sources said.

They told Quds Press that four armored vehicles and five bulldozers infiltrated into an area east of Juhr Al-Deek and leveled vast tracts of cultivated land while shooting in all directions.

Local sources in southern Gaza had told the PIC reporter that IOF soldiers opened heavy machinegun fire at the eastern outskirts of Khan Younis at the early morning hours but no casualties were reported.

IOF troops bulldoze land inside Gaza Strip


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced 500 meters into south east of Gaza city on Monday afternoon amidst heavy firing, local sources said.
> 
> They told Quds Press that four armored vehicles and five bulldozers infiltrated into an area east of Juhr Al-Deek and leveled vast tracts of cultivated land while shooting in all directions.
> 
> Local sources in southern Gaza had told the PIC reporter that IOF soldiers opened heavy machinegun fire at the eastern outskirts of Khan Younis at the early morning hours but no casualties were reported.
> 
> IOF troops bulldoze land inside Gaza Strip


Are the IDF raping and pillaging again? According to your timely reports, the genocide is just about completed. What are there, about 3-400 Palis left on earth?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Israelis don't shoot at civilians, who are they going to shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Palestine has no military.
Click to expand...

If Palestine has no military, then who are the uniformed guys with all the AK 47s and RPGs running around with those black ski masks? And the Bomb Belts? They surely aren't police but they're wearing uniforms.Sumpin fishy goin' on here.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Israelis don't shoot at civilians, who are they going to shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Palestine has no military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Palestine has no military, then who are the uniformed guys with all the AK 47s and RPGs running around with those black ski masks? And the Bomb Belts? They surely aren't police but they're wearing uniforms.Sumpin fishy goin' on here.
Click to expand...


Civilian militias. Palestinians have the right to bear arms and to defend their country.

Btw, bomb belts have been out for about 6-7 years.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Palestine has no military.
> 
> 
> 
> If Palestine has no military, then who are the uniformed guys with all the AK 47s and RPGs running around with those black ski masks? And the Bomb Belts? They surely aren't police but they're wearing uniforms.Sumpin fishy goin' on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Civilian militias. Palestinians have the right to bear arms and to defend their country.
> 
> Btw, bomb belts have been out for about 6-7 years.
Click to expand...

How come I never see them defending against the mean ol' IDF. What are they defending, the local beer joints?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Palestine has no military, then who are the uniformed guys with all the AK 47s and RPGs running around with those black ski masks? And the Bomb Belts? They surely aren't police but they're wearing uniforms.Sumpin fishy goin' on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civilian militias. Palestinians have the right to bear arms and to defend their country.
> 
> Btw, bomb belts have been out for about 6-7 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come I never see them defending against the mean ol' IDF. What are they defending, the local beer joints?
Click to expand...


They do. You won't see the IDF walking around Gaza like they do in the West Bank. Israel does not kidnap Palestinians from Gaza like they do in the West Bank. There are no Israeli checkpoints in Gaza like there are in the West Bank. The people in Gaza do not need building permits from Israel like they do in the West Bank.

Hamas does a lot more for their people than the illegal government in the West Bank.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civilian militias. Palestinians have the right to bear arms and to defend their country.
> 
> Btw, bomb belts have been out for about 6-7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> How come I never see them defending against the mean ol' IDF. What are they defending, the local beer joints?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do. You won't see the IDF walking around Gaza like they do in the West Bank. Israel does not kidnap Palestinians from Gaza like they do in the West Bank. There are no Israeli checkpoints in Gaza like there are in the West Bank. The people in Gaza do not need building permits from Israel like they do in the West Bank.
> 
> Hamas does a lot more for their people than the illegal government in the West Bank.
Click to expand...

PBUHamas


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A series of Israeli aerial raids on various areas of the Gaza Strip at dawn Sunday inflicted seven casualties in one building in Nuseirat refugee camp, medical sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for emergency and ambulance services, told the PIC that an Israeli F-16 warplane fired a missile into a building in the camp wounding seven people including four children, one of them a five-month-old infant.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC reporter that vast destruction was inflicted on a number of nearby buildings in the same area.
> 
> Other sources in northern Gaza said that Israeli F-16s fired two missiles at a poultry farm and a cultivated land lot north of Beit Lahia town causing material damage.
> 
> The Israeli warplanes fired a missile at a deserted area in between Khan Younis and Rafah in southern Gaza and a wood warehouse to the south of Deir Al-Balah in central Gaza with no casualties reported.
> 
> Series of Israeli raids injure seven in Gaza including 5-month-old infant





> Other sources in northern Gaza said that Israeli F-16s fired two missiles at a poultry farm and a cultivated land lot north of Beit Lahia town causing material damage.



Israeli chickens attack terrorist chickens.

Cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- IOF soldiers, on Friday morning, entered the Deheisha refugee camp near Bethlehem and raided a number of homes, prompting the camp&#8217;s youth to clash with the soldiers.

Local sources told PIC correspondent that the youth threw stones and bottles at the occupation soldiers who responded by firing teargas, stun grenades and rubber-coated bullets.

Some of the teargas canisters fell inside homes causing nausea and fainting to some residents.

Clashes between Palestinian youth and IOF soldiers in Deheisha refugee camp


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA,(PIC)-- A Palestinian human rights organization warned against the disastrous effects of the Israeli attempts to declare a buffer zone north-east of the Gaza Strip, depriving the Palestinian farmers from their land and crops.

The occupation forces broke into Southeast Salq Valley in central Gaza, on Tuesday, accompanied by ten bulldozers, and eight tanks under intense fire.

Mizan Human Rights Center condemned in statement on Wednesday the sweep of agricultural lands in east Salq Valley village in the Gaza Strip and the continuous daily attacks in the border areas by the occupation forces.

A warning against Israeli attempts to create a buffer zone along the Gaza border


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) beat up a group of Palestinian workers for refusing to be strip searched at Jalama roadblock, north of Jenin, on Friday night, eyewitnesses said.

They said that the soldiers told the eight workers, who had work permits, to take off their clothes for search but the workers refused.

They added that the soldiers tore those workers&#8217; permits and detained them for an hour at the barrier.

The witnesses said that when the workers tried to protest such unwarranted humiliation the soldiers beat and insulted them.

IOF soldiers beat up workers for refusing strip search


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) beat up a group of Palestinian workers for refusing to be strip searched at Jalama roadblock, north of Jenin, on Friday night, eyewitnesses said.
> 
> They said that the soldiers told the eight workers, who had work permits, to take off their clothes for search but the workers refused.
> 
> They added that the soldiers tore those workers permits and detained them for an hour at the barrier.
> 
> The witnesses said that when the workers tried to protest such unwarranted humiliation the soldiers beat and insulted them.
> 
> IOF soldiers beat up workers for refusing strip search



You must think that normal rational people believe what is printed at PIC, "the Voice of Palestine." I suspect you fool only yourself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Israelis don't shoot at civilians, who are they going to shoot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Palestine has no military.
Click to expand...


They fire an awful lot of rockets at civilians for a spot with no military.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civilian militias. Palestinians have the right to bear arms and to defend their country.
> 
> Btw, bomb belts have been out for about 6-7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> How come I never see them defending against the mean ol' IDF. What are they defending, the local beer joints?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do. You won't see the IDF walking around Gaza like they do in the West Bank. Israel does not kidnap Palestinians from Gaza like they do in the West Bank. There are no Israeli checkpoints in Gaza like there are in the West Bank. The people in Gaza do not need building permits from Israel like they do in the West Bank.
> 
> Hamas does a lot more for their people than the illegal government in the West Bank.
Click to expand...


It would seem so to a Hamas-lovin' fool but the "Palestinians" on the WB are doing much better than their Gaza brethren. In fact, West Bankers consider Gazans to be violent radicals while Gazans consider WBers to be arrogant and pompous.
You only like Hamas because of their strident Israel-must-go stance and their willingness, even eagerness, to employ violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come I never see them defending against the mean ol' IDF. What are they defending, the local beer joints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do. You won't see the IDF walking around Gaza like they do in the West Bank. Israel does not kidnap Palestinians from Gaza like they do in the West Bank. There are no Israeli checkpoints in Gaza like there are in the West Bank. The people in Gaza do not need building permits from Israel like they do in the West Bank.
> 
> Hamas does a lot more for their people than the illegal government in the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would seem so to a Hamas-lovin' fool but the "Palestinians" on the WB are doing much better than their Gaza brethren. In fact, West Bankers consider Gazans to be violent radicals while Gazans consider WBers to be arrogant and pompous.
> You only like Hamas because of their strident Israel-must-go stance and their willingness, even eagerness, to employ violence.
Click to expand...


I listed some examples where the people in Gaza are better off. What can you say about the people in the West Bank?


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do. You won't see the IDF walking around Gaza like they do in the West Bank. Israel does not kidnap Palestinians from Gaza like they do in the West Bank. There are no Israeli checkpoints in Gaza like there are in the West Bank. The people in Gaza do not need building permits from Israel like they do in the West Bank.
> 
> Hamas does a lot more for their people than the illegal government in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem so to a Hamas-lovin' fool but the "Palestinians" on the WB are doing much better than their Gaza brethren. In fact, West Bankers consider Gazans to be violent radicals while Gazans consider WBers to be arrogant and pompous.
> You only like Hamas because of their strident Israel-must-go stance and their willingness, even eagerness, to employ violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed some examples where the people in Gaza are better off. What can you say about the people in the West Bank?
Click to expand...


You're kidding, right? You can't possibly be as dim as you pretend. You are pretending, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem so to a Hamas-lovin' fool but the "Palestinians" on the WB are doing much better than their Gaza brethren. In fact, West Bankers consider Gazans to be violent radicals while Gazans consider WBers to be arrogant and pompous.
> You only like Hamas because of their strident Israel-must-go stance and their willingness, even eagerness, to employ violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listed some examples where the people in Gaza are better off. What can you say about the people in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? You can't possibly be as dim as you pretend. You are pretending, right?
Click to expand...


I see you have squat.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listed some examples where the people in Gaza are better off. What can you say about the people in the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? You can't possibly be as dim as you pretend. You are pretending, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have squat.
Click to expand...


I see you're not pretending.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? You can't possibly be as dim as you pretend. You are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're not pretending.
Click to expand...


You don't have squat. So why do you post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked on Friday afternoon the peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement in the West Bank villages of Masarah and Nabi Saleh.

The Israeli troops intercepted Palestinian villagers of Masarah and foreign activists as they were trying to reach the Palestinian land near the apartheid wall, and physically assaulted them.

The protestors, afterwards, responded by throwing stones at the Israeli troops who attempted to advance into the village.

IOF persist in suppressing W. Bank peaceful marches


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked on Friday afternoon the peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement in the West Bank villages of Masarah and Nabi Saleh.
> 
> The Israeli troops intercepted Palestinian villagers of Masarah and foreign activists as they were trying to reach the Palestinian land near the apartheid wall, and physically assaulted them.
> 
> The protestors, afterwards, responded by throwing stones at the Israeli troops who attempted to advance into the village.
> 
> IOF persist in suppressing W. Bank peaceful marches


Why do 'peaceful' marchers always wind up hurling rocks. Did they never hear of MLK,Jr?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked on Friday afternoon the peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement in the West Bank villages of Masarah and Nabi Saleh.
> 
> The Israeli troops intercepted Palestinian villagers of Masarah and foreign activists as they were trying to reach the Palestinian land near the apartheid wall, and physically assaulted them.
> 
> The protestors, afterwards, responded by throwing stones at the Israeli troops who attempted to advance into the village.
> 
> IOF persist in suppressing W. Bank peaceful marches
> 
> 
> 
> Why do 'peaceful' marchers always wind up hurling rocks. Did they never hear of MLK,Jr?
Click to expand...


It is simple. When the Palestinians have a peaceful march, Israel sends in its goontards to start a fight.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian cultivated land lots near Dura town in Al-Khalil province on Sunday morning, security sources said.

The sources told the PIC reporter that the IOF bulldozers damaged land in Kharsa village owned by two families.

Meanwhile, Jewish settlers attacked Palestinian homes in Salaima suburb in the Old City of Al-Khalil.

IOF soldiers bulldoze Palestinian cultivated land


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian cultivated land lots near Dura town in Al-Khalil province on Sunday morning, security sources said.
> 
> The sources told the PIC reporter that the IOF bulldozers damaged land in Kharsa village owned by two families.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jewish settlers attacked Palestinian homes in Salaima suburb in the Old City of Al-Khalil.
> 
> IOF soldiers bulldoze Palestinian cultivated land


Doesn't appear to be any dozers in that picture. Just some road crew fixing the road.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WEST BANK, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked on Friday afternoon the peaceful marches against the segregation wall and settlement in the West Bank villages of Masarah and Nabi Saleh.
> 
> The Israeli troops intercepted Palestinian villagers of Masarah and foreign activists as they were trying to reach the Palestinian land near the apartheid wall, and physically assaulted them.
> 
> The protestors, afterwards, responded by throwing stones at the Israeli troops who attempted to advance into the village.
> 
> IOF persist in suppressing W. Bank peaceful marches
> 
> 
> 
> Why do 'peaceful' marchers always wind up hurling rocks. Did they never hear of MLK,Jr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is simple. When the Palestinians have a peaceful march, Israel sends in its goontards to start a fight.
Click to expand...


PFTinmore,

And it has even been uncovered that the Palestinians who we are told are throwing stones and rocks at these demonstrations are often actually Israelis.

So, when we hear a demonstration has become violent because of stone throwing Palestinians, it as likely that the ones throwing stones are Israelis.


Tuesday, June 12 2012|Noam Sheizaf WATCH: IDF officer stones, shoots at Palestinian protesters

The video below was taken by Palestinian photographer Bilal Tamimi in Nabi Saleh on June 1, 2012. I received it from the spokeswoman for the Popular Struggle Coordination Committee, an umbrella organization for various local unarmed resistance initiatives in the West Bank (like the ones in Bilin, Nilin and many other places).

The video was taken during the weekly unarmed protest in the Nabi Saleh.  It clearly shows an IDF officer throwing stones and shooting at two Palestinian stone throwers. The delay between the shots and their sound can be explained by the fact that the photographer is standing on an opposite hill. You can see the dust rise next to the Palestinians, from the bullets fired at around 1:20, and again later in slow motion. According to local testimonies, the officer was shooting live ammunition (thats what the video seems to indicate as well). I will update this post later with an IDF spokesperson response, if and when I get one.

Palestinians in the tiny village of Nabi Saleh have been holding weekly demonstrations since 2009, protesting the seizure of a local spring by settlers from the nearby settlement of Halamish. So far, one protester was killed, and dozens suffered serious injuries by IDF soldiers during the Nabi Saleh demonstrations. Hundreds, including Israelis and internationals who take part in the protest, have been arrested.

The struggle in Nabi Saleh is so important, because its one of the only efforts taking place right now to directly confront Israels policy of settlements and land confiscation, which had such enormous effects on the Palestinian population in the West Banks rural areas. The measures against the people of Nabi Saleh are not limited to the demonstrations: There are night raids, long prison terms, and what seems like arbitrary punishment against the residents, like the one caught on camera.

WATCH: IDF officer stones, shoots at Palestinian protesters

Commander admits: Undercover Israeli officers threw stones at soldiers in Bilin

Seven years after the incident took place, an officer in the elite Metzada unit of the Israel Prison Service admits that his subordinates threw stones at soldiers in Bilin  as part of their mission

Now, seven years later, the IPS admits that its combatants threw stones at soldiers. As published in Haaretz Monday morning, a commander in the Metzada unit admitted as much in a trial against MK Mohammed Barake (Hadash). Barake, who attended the demonstration, is charged with assault against a Border Police officer at the scene, apparently as an attempt to de-arrest a local activist captured by the undercover agents. During his testimony the commander told the court that his subordinates had thrown stones in the general direction of soldiers. He and other unit members also repeated the claim that they saw Barake strangling a policeman.

Commander admits: Undercover Israeli officers threw stones at soldiers in Bil&#8217;in

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Commander admits: Undercover Israeli officers threw stones at soldiers in Bil&#8217;in



Those are police provocateurs they are used by crooked police around the world to provide an excuse to send in the goons to bust heads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was wounded to the east of Deir Al-Balah in central Gaza Strip afternoon Sunday as a result of Israeli army shooting.

Spokesman for the higher committee of ambulance and emergency Adham Abu Salmiya said that a man was moderately wounded in the shooting.

Israeli occupation forces have advanced into the area since the early morning hours amidst indiscriminate shooting and bulldozing of land.

Palestinian man wounded in IOF shooting in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes raided a foundry in Rafah, south of the Gaza Strip, on Sunday night wounding five citizens and destroying the foundry, local sources said.

Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for ambulance and emergency services, told the PIC that a woman and her son were among the wounded, describing their injuries as moderate.

Israeli air raid wounds five citizens including woman and her child


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem so to a Hamas-lovin' fool but the "Palestinians" on the WB are doing much better than their Gaza brethren. In fact, West Bankers consider Gazans to be violent radicals while Gazans consider WBers to be arrogant and pompous.
> You only like Hamas because of their strident Israel-must-go stance and their willingness, even eagerness, to employ violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listed some examples where the people in Gaza are better off. What can you say about the people in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? You can't possibly be as dim as you pretend. You are pretending, right?
Click to expand...

Tinmore is reading from his check list.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- 39 fishermen have been kidnapped and attacked off the coast of Gaza by the Israeli navy since the beginning of the current year according to the Palestinian prisoner center for studies.

The center said the Palestinian fishermen in Gaza are exposed to systematic arrests and armed attacks and their boat are damaged deliberately as part of the Israeli economic blockade on Gaza people and their government.

The center stressed that the fishing profession is the first source of livelihood for thousands of Gazans.

It pointed that when the Gazan fishermen are kidnapped, they are taken to Ashdod port for interrogation and then they are pressured to work as informers for the Israeli intelligence.

The center appealed to the international community to protect the Palestinian fishermen from Israel's piracy and violations.

Report: 39 fishermen kidnapped by the Israeli navy since the start of this year


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli warplanes raided a foundry in Rafah, south of the Gaza Strip, on Sunday night wounding five citizens and destroying the foundry, local sources said.
> 
> Adham Abu Salmiya, the spokesman for ambulance and emergency services, told the PIC that a woman and her son were among the wounded, describing their injuries as moderate.
> 
> Israeli air raid wounds five citizens including woman and her child



South Israel: Terrorists from Sini shoot and kill an Israeli civilian, injuring others.

Sa'eed Pashpashe from haifa was shot dead in line of duty, leaving wife, four children. 

South border clash leaves civilian, terrorists dead - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> South Israel: Terrorists from Sini shoot and kill an Israeli civilian, injuring others.
> 
> Sa'eed Pashpashe from haifa was shot dead in line of duty, leaving wife, four children.
> 
> South border clash leaves civilian, terrorists dead - Israel News, Ynetnews


I wouldn't mind so much of you posting a story of your own,  if you would've at least spent a little time commenting on the point you were responding to.  You say nothing about that, yet you post this.  Which leads one to believe, you think air strikes (which kill many Palestinian civilians) are okay, but shooting one Israeli civilian, is not.  I personally, condemn both of them.  But that's not the point of this post.

The point of this post, is   what you said earlier about not believing everything the media says.  And the example I'm about to use, I have you to thank for.  

When I went to your link about the story you posted, there was another link listed as a related story.  When I went to that one, I got this...





So far so good?  Nothing surprizing there.  Looks like typical stuff for that part of the world.  IDF hits terror cells, destroys weapons mill and calls it a day.  Then I got a little curious.  Do you notice the blue highlighted portion of that attachment?  That's what I Googled.  And what I found, is that the IDF's story, is a bunch of bullshit! 

Now here's what really happened...



> _On the night of June 3, 2012, Israel conducted a series of air raids hitting several areas in the Gaza Strip. At about 2:00 am, the Israeli Air Force struck:
> 
> &#9632;an inhabited house in Nuseirat refugee camp, central Gaza Strip. The house was struck by 4 missiles. Seven people were injured including 4 children;
> &#9632;an uninhabited area to the west of Nuseirat, in this case the missile has remained unexploded;
> &#9632;an uninhabited area between a mosque and a house, always in Nuseirat;
> &#9632;a farm in Khan Younis, southern Gaza Strip;
> &#9632;a farm in Beit Lahia, northern Gaza Strip;
> &#9632;an uninhabited house in Deir el Balah, in the central Gaza Strip;​
> The following night, June 4, 2012, the Israeli Air Force struck again several areas in the Gaza Strip:
> 
> &#9632;a farm that produces cheese in the Zaitoun, east of Gaza City;
> &#9632;an uninhabited area in El Kashif mountain, north of Gaza City.​
> On June 4, in the morning, I went to visit the house in Nuseirat.  The house is completely destroyed. Two missiles have left two deep holes in the ground. Inside the house, two missiles punctured the ceiling of the bedroom, one of which also went through a wall. Debris and glass were scattered everywhere.
> 
> Another home nearby was heavily damaged. Part of the ceiling collapsed on a cot where a little girl of 3 months named Deema was sleeping._


How do I know which one is the truth?  Whenever someone lies about an event of this magnitude and nature, they don't get very specific about their version of what took place.  They use buzzwords (ie, Hamas, Islamic Jihadists, etc) and vague references (ie, terror tunnels), to describe the event.  Which basically paints a picture of innuendo's that lead the reader to believe this is what occured. 

But just as you were claiming, _"you have to be there",_ in order to really know (which I do agree with), the people who were at the places that were bombed, describe what happened in great detail.  It wasn't a "terrorist weapons depot", it was a "milk and cheese" factory. 

And it wasn't a "terror tunnel", it was a farm.





BTW, in case you're interested, here's a picture of the "rubble baby", 
found under the collapsed ceiling.





So I guess you were right to warn people about the dangers of  automatically believing the media, but were you also including yourself (and your countryman) in that boat as well?


----------



## Lipush

It is against international law to settle families above terror sites (like rockets centrals etc).

(Which is what they do. IDF shoot terror sites. It's not our fault that they locate civilians there. It is known that they do it all the time, to make the IDF hesitate before attacking. Which is known as the human shields policy)

I am talking about the same international law you wave to me every 3 posts, Mr Loinboy.

Btw, where was the picture of the baby taken from? i am constantly going through Hamas and Jihad forums (they like showing babies and children. Where are all the adults, I find myself asking) and couldn't find anything resembling that photo


----------



## Hossfly

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows that your terrorist buddies should not attack Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to show you that civilians should not be attacked?
> Damn, you have got to be the stupidest person I have ever dealt with.
> Try this, you single digit IQ cretin.....
> 
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of *Civilian Persons *in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949
Click to expand...

Here Toddster

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention

International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention


----------



## Lipush

I found the reposrt from Rotter.net:

Google Translate


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> specific link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm searching for the words "not civilians" and "it's ok to shoot at them".
> 
> Can't find it.
Click to expand...


That is because "civilian" is not the definitive term. The term used is "protected person." Not all civilians are protected persons. Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians. Are all Palestinians protected persons?

The nationals of an occupying state (in this case Israeli citizens) are not protected persons. It is only terrorism when protected persons are targeted.

I posted the specific link.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> International Humanitarian Law - Fourth 1949 Geneva Convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm searching for the words "not civilians" and "it's ok to shoot at them".
> 
> Can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because "civilian" is not the definitive term. The term used is "protected person." Not all civilians are protected persons. Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians. Are all Palestinians protected persons?
> 
> The nationals of an occupying state (in this case Israeli citizens) are not protected persons. It is only terrorism when protected persons are targeted.
> 
> I posted the specific link.
Click to expand...


Israel doesn't occupy Gaza. Launching  attacks on civilians with rockets from Gaza is attacking protected persons.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> It is against international law to settle families above terror sites (like rockets centrals etc).


But those weren't terror sites. The IDF just said they were.  It was a milk and cheese factory and a farm.  I provided evidence of this and explained the reasoning behind it.

You've done nothing but parrot IDF propaganda.  You've provided no evidence showing it was a terror site.



Lipush said:


> (Which is what they do. IDF shoot terror sites. It's not our fault that they locate civilians there. It is known that they do it all the time, to make the IDF hesitate before attacking. Which is known as the human shields policy)


You keep saying these things, but you never prove them.  That's just irresponsible.



Lipush said:


> I am talking about the same international law you wave to me every 3 posts, Mr Loinboy.


That's because you think you're above international law.  You show complete contempt and disdain for international law.  So I'm a little confused on why you'd be quoting it now.



Lipush said:


> Btw, where was the picture of the baby taken from? i am constantly going through Hamas and Jihad forums (they like showing babies and children. Where are all the adults, I find myself asking) and couldn't find anything resembling that photo


Well, there's one holding the baby and two walking in the door.  That's 3 right there!

I love how you jump through hoops, just to avoid the obvious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm searching for the words "not civilians" and "it's ok to shoot at them".
> 
> Can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because "civilian" is not the definitive term. The term used is "protected person." Not all civilians are protected persons. Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians. Are all Palestinians protected persons?
> 
> The nationals of an occupying state (in this case Israeli citizens) are not protected persons. It is only terrorism when protected persons are targeted.
> 
> I posted the specific link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't occupy Gaza. Launching  attacks on civilians with rockets from Gaza is attacking protected persons.
Click to expand...


A lie posted a thousand times is still a lie.

Turn the page in your propaganda handbook and post a new lie for a change.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY,(PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces stormed on Tuesday evening, Buqei'a plain in the northern Jordan Valley and arrested three citizens and handed other citizens demolition notifications and confiscated citizens' properties.

Local sources said that Israeli soldiers surrounded the area of Ras Ahmar in the plain near Tamoun and arrested three citizens, Muhammad Salmi, Muhammad Alsodi Hazza, and Ahmed Yousef Daraghmeh and took them to an unknown destination.

IOF also confiscated a car owned by Ahmed Daraghmeh, as well as "pools" belonging to citizens living in that area where the Israeli authorities prevent building in that region under the pretext that it is a military zone.

Citizens pointed out that the IOF handed four citizens evacuation notifications, asking them to leave under the pretext that it is a military training area.

Confiscations and arrests in North Valleys


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The protected persons in an Occupation are those persons not participating in the hostilities when attacked. Thus, a combatant for a group in Gaza is protected except when he is a participant in the hostilities. It is not lawful for Israel to carry out targeted assassinations against him in his home, when he is,not participating in the hostilities, killing his family and neighbors. This rule comes out of provisions in the Fourth Geneva Convention. Sherri


----------



## Lipush

It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.

That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.

If Hamas are suicidal, let them. 

We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.

The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.

STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.



Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
Click to expand...


In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!
Click to expand...


I just go by what the Forth Geneva Convention states.

And it makes sense that occupiers are not protected.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just go by what the Forth Geneva Convention states.
> 
> And it makes sense that occupiers are not protected.
Click to expand...


They treat us like crap, ignore the war crimes against us, then ask why we don't give a rats ass of world opinion and UN.

Makes sense in that case, two.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

L





Lipush said:


> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.


.                                                                                                                                                                            Lipush, From the standpoint of attacks into Israel, it is not lawful to target civilians.  It is lawful for those Occupied to target military targets. 
What started last violence was Israel inappropriately and unlawfully attacking Hamas and civilians in Gaza when another party attacked an Israeli on their border with Egypt. You can always pack your bags and return to your real home, you have no busijness living on lands stolen from the indigenous people of Palestine. I have no sympathy for thieves and ethnic cleansers. Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the Forth Geneva Convention states.
> 
> And it makes sense that occupiers are not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They treat us like crap, ignore the war crimes against us, then ask why we don't give a rats ass of world opinion and UN.
> 
> Makes sense in that case, two.
Click to expand...


Who is "they" and what war crimes?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am posting from a smart phone, and I cannot cut and paste. There are diffrenet provisions under intl law governing conflicts and occupations, , and who are protected persons under each, for attacks upon an occupied population, the key term for whether a person is a protected person is whether they are participating in the hostilities, this is why Btslem addresses the question of each Palestinian killed, whether they were participating in the hostilities when killed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
Click to expand...


Your buddy Sherri stumbled onto part of the truth.

*"The protected persons in an Occupation are those persons not participating in the hostilities "*


----------



## P F Tinmore

A 14-year-old Gazan was killed in an Israeli air strike near Gaza City on Wednesday, raising to eight the number of Palestinians killed in three days of violence, medics said.

Moamen al-Adam died when a missile slammed into a farm in the Zeitun neighbourhood, east of Gaza City.

His father was also seriously wounded in the strike, and two other people were said to be in moderate condition.

Gaza teen killed in fresh Israeli air strike: medics - Yahoo! News


----------



## Hossfly

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your buddy Sherri stumbled onto part of the truth.
> 
> *"The protected persons in an Occupation are those persons not participating in the hostilities "*
Click to expand...

The terrorist supporters can never understand that a civilian is a civilian. No ifs, ands or buts.
Another thing is they won't consider that Army medics are 'protected persons' too. unless they are performing illegal acts, such as transporting combat troops or firing from an ambulance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Sherri stumbled onto part of the truth.
> 
> *"The protected persons in an Occupation are those persons not participating in the hostilities "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terrorist supporters can never understand that a civilian is a civilian. No ifs, ands or buts.
> Another thing is they won't consider that Army medics are 'protected persons' too. unless they are performing illegal acts, such as transporting combat troops or firing from an ambulance.
Click to expand...


The terrorist propaganda salesmen can never understand that nationals of an occupying power are not considered "civilians" by the Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH/GAZA,(PIC)-- IOF troops arrested at down on Thursday, 16 Palestinians in the occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip.

Local sources in West Bank said that Israeli Occupation Forces have stormed Al-Khalil and Ramallah and Jenin, where they carried out search and raid campaigns that affected dozens of homes before arresting several citizens.

In the same context, the Israeli Navy arrested, on Wednesday evening, six Palestinian fishermen at sea north of Gaza, and seized their boats while they were fishing.

He added that, after the Israeli interception of the boats, the Israeli Marines took these boats and the fishermen at gunpoint to the port of Ashdod in 1948 occupied territories.

The IOF arrest 16 citizens in occupied WB


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) beat up a group of Palestinian workers for refusing to be strip searched at Jalama roadblock, north of Jenin, on Friday night, eyewitnesses said.

They said that the soldiers told the eight workers, who had work permits, to take off their clothes for search but the workers refused.

They added that the soldiers tore those workers&#8217; permits and detained them for an hour at the barrier.

The witnesses said that when the workers tried to protest such unwarranted humiliation the soldiers beat and insulted them.

IOF soldiers beat up workers for refusing strip search


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> It is not lawful for Hamas to shoot rockets, guns, explosives, and kill civilians.
> 
> That what started this! you cannot attack our country, then whine, (In your case Sherri, lie through the teeth, though its not the point) when Israel respondes.
> 
> If Hamas are suicidal, let them.
> 
> We will sit in the shelter, tell the truth, and suck it up, gladly, even, knowing that people of hamas and Jihad die in Gaza, those who killed innoncet people who just wanted to go home to their families.
> 
> The war crimes against Israeli civilians cannot be ignored. Even if you lie about it and try and cover it up.
> 
> STOP HAMAS' WAR CRIMES.


You want people to stop Hamas war crimes, yet you are unwilling to even talk about Israeli war crimes.

What a fuckin' hypocrite!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH,(PIC)-- Five Palestinians were injured including two women, on Thursday, in Ainal-Hilweh in Wadi al-Maleh northern Jordan Valley during clashes with the Israeli forces who tried to confiscate a water tank.

Local sources told PIC that the citizens have been subjected to severe beatings when soldiers surrounded the hamlet, and tried to confiscate the water tanks in order to force the Bedouin people to leave the region under the pretext that it is a military zone.

For its part, the village council in wadi al-Maleh and the Bedouin regions in the Jordan Valley said in a press release that the occupation policies in the region aim at pressuring the residents and displacing them, adding that the occupation confiscated 13 tankers in the Bedouin regions.

Occupation forces attack citizens in Ain al-Hilweh in Jordan Valley


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep missing the point that Israeli citizens are not protected persons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just go by what the Forth Geneva Convention states.
> 
> And it makes sense that occupiers are not protected.
Click to expand...

Nobody in their right mind gives a hoot about your intrepetation. A civilian is a civilian is a civilian. Finito.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to go against your Nazi-like assumption that Jewish blood is cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the Forth Geneva Convention states.
> 
> And it makes sense that occupiers are not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody in their right mind gives a hoot about your intrepetation. A civilian is a civilian is a civilian. Finito.
Click to expand...


That is not an interpretation. It is stated clearly.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Nobody in their right mind gives a hoot about your intrepetation. A civilian is a civilian is a civilian. Finito.


Except when it comes to a Palestinian civilian, then they magically become a terrorist.

You should walk your own talk, for a change.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH,(PIC)-- Five Palestinians were injured including two women, on Thursday, in Ainal-Hilweh in Wadi al-Maleh northern Jordan Valley during clashes with the Israeli forces who tried to confiscate a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told PIC that the citizens have been subjected to severe beatings when soldiers surrounded the hamlet, and tried to confiscate the water tanks in order to force the Bedouin people to leave the region under the pretext that it is a military zone.
> 
> For its part, the village council in wadi al-Maleh and the Bedouin regions in the Jordan Valley said in a press release that the occupation policies in the region aim at pressuring the residents and displacing them, adding that the occupation confiscated 13 tankers in the Bedouin regions.
> 
> Occupation forces attack citizens in Ain al-Hilweh in Jordan Valley



Stealing people's water.

That is lower than whale shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.

The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.

The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.

Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.
> 
> The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.
> 
> Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling


Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.
> 
> The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.
> 
> Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
Click to expand...


History did not start this week.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.
> 
> The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.
> 
> Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
Click to expand...

While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
Why is that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.
> 
> The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.
> 
> Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- A five-year-old Palestinian child was killed in an Israeli artillery shelling of Abassan to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Saturday.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired a number of artillery shells at the Ruwad playground instantly killing Mutaz Shawaf and injuring a number of other civilians.
> 
> The IOF escalated military aggression on the Gaza Strip since the early morning hours on Saturday and launched a series of air raids on its northern and southern areas that wounded about 20 citizens while on Friday two were killed and three were injured.
> 
> Five-year-old child killed in Israeli artillery shelling
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

I'm with Toddster. What occupation? More like administering in WB and chasing terrorists in Gaza, There's no other explanation.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
> 
> 
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?
Click to expand...

"The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."

You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter who did this or who said that. As far as I'm concerned, Israel owns the land that was claimed during David and Solomon's reign. All other claims are baseless, null and void. And, no damn squatters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH,(PIC)-- Five Palestinians were injured including two women, on Thursday, in Ainal-Hilweh in Wadi al-Maleh northern Jordan Valley during clashes with the Israeli forces who tried to confiscate a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told PIC that the citizens have been subjected to severe beatings when soldiers surrounded the hamlet, and tried to confiscate the water tanks in order to force the Bedouin people to leave the region under the pretext that it is a military zone.
> 
> For its part, the village council in wadi al-Maleh and the Bedouin regions in the Jordan Valley said in a press release that the occupation policies in the region aim at pressuring the residents and displacing them, adding that the occupation confiscated 13 tankers in the Bedouin regions.
> 
> Occupation forces attack citizens in Ain al-Hilweh in Jordan Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing people's water.
> 
> That is lower than whale shit.
Click to expand...


Fucking animals.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


*You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 *

Yes I am. What country did they steal it from?


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason the IDF did these things, other than the fact that over 150 rockets were fired into Israel this week? You always tell just one side of a story.
> 
> 
> 
> While you never acknowledge the illegal occupation of Gaza and the West Bank by Israel.
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with Toddster. What occupation? More like administering in WB and chasing terrorists in Gaza, There's no other explanation.
Click to expand...

Are you expecting Cast Lead II anytime soon?

Do you think the conquest of Judea, Samaria, and Gaza reflect Zionist values?

"Likud&#8217;s charter declares that 'the Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel. &#8230; The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.'&#8221;

"In other words, in the Six-Day War, Israel seized land that hard-line Zionists consider to be part of their ancestral legacy. *The surprise attack in 1967 was the means to that end*. The Likud Party emerged several years later with the explicit intent of consolidating that control through a *settlement policy* called 'changing the facts on the ground.'&#8221;

Neocons Plotting New Preemptive Strike on History » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter who did this or who said that. As far as I'm concerned, Israel owns the land that was claimed during David and Solomon's reign. All other claims are baseless, null and void. And, no damn squatters.
Click to expand...

You're convinced the Jewish crimes against the Canaanites thousands of years ago justify today's Israeli attempts at ethnic cleansing in Palestine? What makes Jews so special?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> I'm with Toddster. What occupation? More like administering in WB and chasing terrorists in Gaza, There's no other explanation.


The occupation is not a debatable issue.

It is, what it is.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation? Who'd they take the land from?
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 *
> 
> Yes I am. What country did they steal it from?
Click to expand...

Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 *
> 
> Yes I am. What country did they steal it from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?
Click to expand...


*What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *

If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 *
> 
> Yes I am. What country did they steal it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *
> 
> If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?
Click to expand...


It was stolen from the people. Countries don't own anything.


----------



## Jos

What was America called before it was called America?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 *
> 
> Yes I am. What country did they steal it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *
> 
> If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?
Click to expand...

Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.
Think of it as the Right of Return for All (instead of Jews Only)


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _It was stolen from the people._


Oh, bog off.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *
> 
> If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was stolen from the people. Countries don't own anything.
Click to expand...


Stolen from the recent Arab visitors? How do you know they owned it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Toddster. What occupation? More like administering in WB and chasing terrorists in Gaza, There's no other explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is not a debatable issue.
> 
> It is, what it is.
Click to expand...


What debate? What country owned the land before Israel occupied?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *
> 
> If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.
> Think of it as the Right of Return for All (instead of Jews Only)
Click to expand...


*Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.*

Maybe. Their kids will have to move to some other Arab country though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948? *
> 
> If you can't tell me the country they stole the land from, how do we know to what country they need to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.
> Think of it as the Right of Return for All (instead of Jews Only)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.*
> 
> Maybe. Their kids will have to move to some other Arab country though.
Click to expand...


Inheritance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.
> Think of it as the Right of Return for All (instead of Jews Only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel needs to return the land to those who hold the deeds to that land.*
> 
> Maybe. Their kids will have to move to some other Arab country though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inheritance.
Click to expand...


Islam. Go away now.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately *711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs* left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and the Civil War that preceded it."
> 
> You're still confused about whose land was stolen in 1948 when one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish state by force of arms?
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who did this or who said that. As far as I'm concerned, Israel owns the land that was claimed during David and Solomon's reign. All other claims are baseless, null and void. And, no damn squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're convinced the Jewish crimes against the Canaanites thousands of years ago justify today's Israeli attempts at ethnic cleansing in Palestine? What makes Jews so special?
Click to expand...

The original Israelites had a covenant with the God of Abraham and it is still in effect.That never has and never will be voided. Accept that fact and you will be at peace with yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who did this or who said that. As far as I'm concerned, Israel owns the land that was claimed during David and Solomon's reign. All other claims are baseless, null and void. And, no damn squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> You're convinced the Jewish crimes against the Canaanites thousands of years ago justify today's Israeli attempts at ethnic cleansing in Palestine? What makes Jews so special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Israelites had a covenant with the God of Abraham and it is still in effect.That never has and never will be voided. Accept that fact and you will be at peace with yourself.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the Messiah is to call his people back to the promised land not a bunch of crooks from Europe.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're convinced the Jewish crimes against the Canaanites thousands of years ago justify today's Israeli attempts at ethnic cleansing in Palestine? What makes Jews so special?
> 
> 
> 
> The original Israelites had a covenant with the God of Abraham and it is still in effect.That never has and never will be voided. Accept that fact and you will be at peace with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Messiah is to call his people back to the promised land not a bunch of crooks from Europe.
Click to expand...

That's a contradictory statement,Tinhore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Israelites had a covenant with the God of Abraham and it is still in effect.That never has and never will be voided. Accept that fact and you will be at peace with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Messiah is to call his people back to the promised land not a bunch of crooks from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a contradictory statement,Tinhore.
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?_


That _bank accounts_ drivel is fantastic!


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?_
> 
> 
> 
> That _bank accounts_ drivel is fantastic!
Click to expand...


Israel did rob the banks after giving the Palestinians the boot.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Land, personal possessions, and bank accounts were stolen from thousands of individual Arabs during Israel's creation. The Jewish state was responsible. What does it matter what government issued the deeds to Arab-owned land stolen in 1948?_
> 
> 
> 
> That _bank accounts_ drivel is fantastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Israel did rob the banks after giving the Palestinians the boot._
Click to expand...

Jews, giving jews _the boot_, is a funny contention, of course.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Messiah is to call his people back to the promised land not a bunch of crooks from Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a contradictory statement,Tinhore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

You figure it out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

QALQILIA, (PIC)-- The Israeli military court in Salem has sentenced a Palestinian child from Azzun village, Qalqilia province, to eight years behind bars.

Quds Press quoted Hassan Shubaita, in charge of recording Israeli violations in Azzun, as saying that the &#8220;convicted&#8221; child Ihab Hani Mishaal is only 14 years old.

He said that the Israeli military prosecution asked for similar harsh sentences against a group of children from the same village.

Israeli military court sentences Palestinian child to 8 years


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL,(PIC)-- Violent clashes erupted in the town of Beit Omar, northern Al-Khalil in the early hours of Sunday, after IOF troops raided Palestinian homes in the town and arrested a child.

Mohammed Awad, a spokesman for the national campaign to resist settlement, confirmed that the occupation forces have stormed Omar Jibril Salibi's house and arrested his child, 14, as a result the angry citizens threw stones at the Israeli soldiers who responded with stun grenades and tear gas.

He pointed out that the occupation forces severely beat the citizen Sharif Hassan Abu Hashim, 56, which led to breaking a bone in his right arm, where he was transferred to a governmental hospital in Al-Khalil by the Red Crescent ambulance.

The occupation forces stormed the house of Issa Abdul Hai and Hadin through ladders where they only found the wife and her daughter, aged fourteen years, resulting in the heightened state of fear and panic.

Clashes in Al-Khalil after arresting a child


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _QALQILIA, (PIC)-- The Israeli military court in Salem has sentenced a Palestinian child from Azzun village, Qalqilia province, to eight years behind bars. Quds Press quoted Hassan Shubaita, in charge of recording Israeli violations in Azzun, as saying that the convicted child Ihab Hani Mishaal is only 14 years old. He said that the Israeli military prosecution asked for similar harsh sentences against a group of children from the same village._


Really?! Palistanians are becoming murderous at such a young age?!


----------



## Hossfly

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _QALQILIA, (PIC)-- The Israeli military court in Salem has sentenced a Palestinian child from Azzun village, Qalqilia province, to eight years behind bars. Quds Press quoted Hassan Shubaita, in charge of recording Israeli violations in Azzun, as saying that the convicted child Ihab Hani Mishaal is only 14 years old. He said that the Israeli military prosecution asked for similar harsh sentences against a group of children from the same village._
> 
> 
> 
> Really?! Palistanians are becoming murderous at such a young age?!
Click to expand...

I copied Tinhore's link into the search box and came up with 6 or 7 links from different sources and each one had the same picture and story. I never did find out what the little criminal was charged with and I'll bet Tinhorn doesn't know either.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who did this or who said that. As far as I'm concerned, Israel owns the land that was claimed during David and Solomon's reign. All other claims are baseless, null and void. And, no damn squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> You're convinced the Jewish crimes against the Canaanites thousands of years ago justify today's Israeli attempts at ethnic cleansing in Palestine? What makes Jews so special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Israelites had a covenant with the God of Abraham and it is still in effect.That never has and never will be voided. Accept that fact and you will be at peace with yourself.
Click to expand...

What sort of peace or freedom comes from worshiping a god who endorses ethnic cleansing and tolerates slavery?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> You figure it out.


If you can't explain your point, then you have no point to explain.


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _What sort of peace or freedom comes from worshiping a god who endorses ethnic cleansing and tolerates slavery?_


Allah?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has served demolition notices in occupied Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley on Sunday, local sources said.

They said that IOA-controlled Jerusalem municipality distributed the demolition notices to five houses in Bustan suburb in Silwan town south of the Aqsa mosque.

Fakhri Abu Diyab told Quds Press that the municipality team glued the demolition orders on the houses after obtaining court orders to the effect, noting that the court ruling blocks any further objection to the demolition order.

Meanwhile, five Palestinians in Baka village in the northern Jordan Valley received demolition orders on Sunday, locals said.

They said that staffers of the construction and organization committee, escorted by Israeli forces, delivered the notices, adding that they were given three days to evacuate their homes. They said that some of those homes were built 15 years ago.

They said that the IOA also told owners of a brick factory, which has been working for years, that they should stop work in their factory.

IOA serves demolition notices in occupied Jerusalem, Jordan Valley


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has served demolition notices in occupied Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley on Sunday, local sources said._


Illegal arab settlers again.


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What sort of peace or freedom comes from worshiping a god who endorses ethnic cleansing and tolerates slavery?_
> 
> 
> 
> Allah?
Click to expand...

"*Because Islam and Judaism share a common origin* in the Middle East through Abraham, both are considered Abrahamic religions. 

"There are many shared aspects between Judaism and Islam; Islam was strongly influenced by Judaism in its fundamental religious outlook, structure, jurisprudence and practice.[5] 

"Because of this similarity, as well as through the influence of Muslim culture and philosophy on the Jewish community within the Islamic world, there has been considerable and continued physical, theological, and political overlap between the two faiths in the subsequent 1,400 years."

What do you know for sure about "faiths" that tolerate slavery?

Islamic


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _Because Islam and Judaism share a common origin[/B] in the Middle East through Abraham, both are considered Abrahamic religions._


We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Because Islam and Judaism share a common origin[/B] in the Middle East through Abraham, both are considered Abrahamic religions._
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?
Click to expand...

Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, *private fortunes* by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?


----------



## jillian

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Because Islam and Judaism share a common origin[/B] in the Middle East through Abraham, both are considered Abrahamic religions._
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, *private fortunes* by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?
Click to expand...


er.. no. that would be stupid.

oh right...


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Because Islam and Judaism share a common origin in the Middle East through Abraham, both are considered Abrahamic religions._
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, private fortunes by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?_
Click to expand...

In memorable words of al Rawandi "Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."


----------



## georgephillip

jillian said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, *private fortunes* by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> er.. no. that would be stupid.
> 
> oh right...
Click to expand...

Are you objecting to the word "fabricated", or have you failed to notice "the People of the Book's" penchant for getting rich from ethnic cleansing and usury?


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to confirm that koran is, in fact, a stolen bastardized jewish bible, do we? Do we need to add more fuel to the arab inferiority complex?
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, private fortunes by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In memorable words of al Rawandi "Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."
Click to expand...

In the memorable words of Smedley Butler, War is a Racket.

Surely you've noticed a few rich Christians and Jews who get richer from spreading their "faith" by the sword, sniper, and cluster bomb?


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Do we need to consider the possibility that both "faiths" were fabricated to facilitate the accumulation of vast, private fortunes by means of war (slaves) and debt (slaves)?_
> 
> 
> 
> In memorable words of al Rawandi "Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In the memorable words of Smedley Butler, War is a Racket. Surely you've noticed a few rich Christians and Jews who get richer from spreading their "faith" by the sword, sniper, and cluster bomb?_
Click to expand...

So funny! Palistanians are on the take! Cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fiercely beat up a Palestinian young man while on his way to prayers in his village of Samu, south of Al-Khalil, at dawn Wednesday.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers stormed the village at dawn and detained Mohammed Abu Awad for an hour during which they beat him with their rifle butts and batons.

Other IOF infantry patrols stormed the village of Raihiya and Fawar refugee camp in Al-Khalil, installed roadblocks, and obstructed traffic, locals said.

IOF soldiers storm Al-Khalil village, beat up young man


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fiercely beat up a Palestinian young man while on his way to prayers in his village of Samu, south of Al-Khalil, at dawn Wednesday._


Either, the "young man" was full of stone "korans", or his "young man-friends" from another clan stomped his "young man" arse for whatever muslim reason.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening.

The municipal council of Al-Maleh and the Bedouin tribes said that the IOF command told the inhabitants that they should leave their homes for two days to make way for military exercises.

It said that the soldiers forcibly evacuated dozens of families from Wadi Al-Maleh.

The council said that the IOF regularly launches maneuvers near the area using live ammunition threatening lives of the inhabitants, adding that the Israeli army never launches such maneuvers near the Jewish settlements.

Bedouins forced to leave their homes to make way for IOF maneuvers


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening._


Ah, habitual nomadic squatters.


----------



## thetor

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening._
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, habitual nomadic squatters.
Click to expand...


Better A NOMAD than MAD tor


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

P F Tinmore said:


> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The municipal council of Al-Maleh and the Bedouin tribes said that the IOF command told the inhabitants that they should leave their homes for two days to make way for military exercises.
> 
> It said that the soldiers forcibly evacuated dozens of families from Wadi Al-Maleh.
> 
> The council said that the IOF regularly launches maneuvers near the area using live ammunition threatening lives of the inhabitants, adding that the Israeli army never launches such maneuvers near the Jewish settlements.
> 
> Bedouins forced to leave their homes to make way for IOF maneuvers



PFTinmore,

I was just reading there is a plan to move Bedouins to a landfill site, showing the whole world,  so very plainly and clearly, the trash the Israeli Jews see the Muslim Bedouins as.

Israel eyes landfill site for Bedouin nomads | Maan News Agency

Truth brings Injustice into the Light, this is a wise lesson we can learn from History, thank you for your posts that keep exposing those truths.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The municipal council of Al-Maleh and the Bedouin tribes said that the IOF command told the inhabitants that they should leave their homes for two days to make way for military exercises.
> 
> It said that the soldiers forcibly evacuated dozens of families from Wadi Al-Maleh.
> 
> The council said that the IOF regularly launches maneuvers near the area using live ammunition threatening lives of the inhabitants, adding that the Israeli army never launches such maneuvers near the Jewish settlements.
> 
> Bedouins forced to leave their homes to make way for IOF maneuvers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PFTinmore,
> 
> I was just reading there is a plan to move Bedouins to a landfill site, showing the whole world,  so very plainly and clearly, the trash the Israeli Jews see the Muslim Bedouins as.
> 
> Israel eyes landfill site for Bedouin nomads | Maan News Agency
> 
> Truth brings Injustice into the Light, this is a wise lesson we can learn from History, thank you for your posts that keep exposing those truths.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

As usual, you don't update any of your news sources. The landfill plan was scratched. Your dramatic announcements don't take into account the relationship between the Israelis and Bedouins. Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle. Israel is just too small to allow a culture to do as they please. Here's a little explanation of the situation.

The Bedouin in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) forced Bedouins inhabiting Wadi Al-Maleh in the northern Jordan Valley to leave their homes on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The municipal council of Al-Maleh and the Bedouin tribes said that the IOF command told the inhabitants that they should leave their homes for two days to make way for military exercises.
> 
> It said that the soldiers forcibly evacuated dozens of families from Wadi Al-Maleh.
> 
> The council said that the IOF regularly launches maneuvers near the area using live ammunition threatening lives of the inhabitants, adding that the Israeli army never launches such maneuvers near the Jewish settlements.
> 
> Bedouins forced to leave their homes to make way for IOF maneuvers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PFTinmore,
> 
> I was just reading there is a plan to move Bedouins to a landfill site, showing the whole world,  so very plainly and clearly, the trash the Israeli Jews see the Muslim Bedouins as.
> 
> Israel eyes landfill site for Bedouin nomads | Maan News Agency
> 
> Truth brings Injustice into the Light, this is a wise lesson we can learn from History, thank you for your posts that keep exposing those truths.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you don't update any of your news sources. The landfill plan was scratched. Your dramatic announcements don't take into account the relationship between the Israelis and Bedouins. Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle. Israel is just too small to allow a culture to do as they please. Here's a little explanation of the situation.
> 
> The Bedouin in Israel
Click to expand...




> Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle.



Yeah, Israel wants to take them away from their traditional resources and place them in ghettos were they will not be able to make a living.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> PFTinmore,
> 
> I was just reading there is a plan to move Bedouins to a landfill site, showing the whole world,  so very plainly and clearly, the trash the Israeli Jews see the Muslim Bedouins as.
> 
> Israel eyes landfill site for Bedouin nomads | Maan News Agency
> 
> Truth brings Injustice into the Light, this is a wise lesson we can learn from History, thank you for your posts that keep exposing those truths.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you don't update any of your news sources. The landfill plan was scratched. Your dramatic announcements don't take into account the relationship between the Israelis and Bedouins. Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle. Israel is just too small to allow a culture to do as they please. Here's a little explanation of the situation.
> 
> The Bedouin in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Israel wants to take them away from their traditional resources and place them in ghettos were they will not be able to make a living.
Click to expand...

You are an expert in nothing except getting everything backassward, Bobo.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you don't update any of your news sources. The landfill plan was scratched. Your dramatic announcements don't take into account the relationship between the Israelis and Bedouins. Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle. Israel is just too small to allow a culture to do as they please. Here's a little explanation of the situation.
> 
> The Bedouin in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is trying to bring the Bedouins into the 21st century and they understand the Bedouins resistance to leaving their nomadic lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Israel wants to take them away from their traditional resources and place them in ghettos were they will not be able to make a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an expert in nothing except getting everything backassward, Bobo.
Click to expand...


Yeah, how are farmers and ranchers going to make a living in a city?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Israel wants to take them away from their traditional resources and place them in ghettos were they will not be able to make a living.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an expert in nothing except getting everything backassward, Bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how are farmers and ranchers going to make a living in a city?
Click to expand...

Simple solution: ADAPT


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an expert in nothing except getting everything backassward, Bobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how are farmers and ranchers going to make a living in a city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple solution: ADAPT
Click to expand...


Why should they have to?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how are farmers and ranchers going to make a living in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution: ADAPT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should they have to?
Click to expand...

That's what progress is, Honeybunch. You want them to stay in the 6th century? Of course you do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution: ADAPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they have to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what progress is, Honeybunch. You want them to stay in the 6th century? Of course you do.
Click to expand...


Actually, Israel just wants to steal the land.

I know, feeding themselves and their families is so 6th century.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they have to?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what progress is, Honeybunch. You want them to stay in the 6th century? Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Israel just wants to steal the land.
> 
> I know, feeding themselves and their families is so 6th century.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting that the bedouin tribe owns the land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what progress is, Honeybunch. You want them to stay in the 6th century? Of course you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Israel just wants to steal the land.
> 
> I know, feeding themselves and their families is so 6th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the bedouin tribe owns the land?
Click to expand...


You should know. Why ask me?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Israel just wants to steal the land.
> 
> I know, feeding themselves and their families is so 6th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the bedouin tribe owns the land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know. Why ask me?
Click to expand...


That's a reasonable response. I've found you know very little. 

To help you reach an understanding, i'll provide an assist. Bedouins don't own the land. The term "bedouin" might have offered a clue.... Now that you're clear on that definition, it should be clear that bedouin land is not being stolen. 

From here on, you should avoid pressing the "submit reply" button.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the bedouin tribe owns the land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know. Why ask me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a reasonable response. I've found you know very little.
> 
> To help you reach an understanding, i'll provide an assist. Bedouins don't own the land. The term "bedouin" might have offered a clue.... Now that you're clear on that definition, it should be clear that bedouin land is not being stolen.
> 
> From here on, you should avoid pressing the "submit reply" button.
Click to expand...


Not true. The Bedouins have had a land ownership system for centuries.

Israel ignores their system and claims that they own no land. That way they can steal the land without saying they are stealing it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know. Why ask me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a reasonable response. I've found you know very little.
> 
> To help you reach an understanding, i'll provide an assist. Bedouins don't own the land. The term "bedouin" might have offered a clue.... Now that you're clear on that definition, it should be clear that bedouin land is not being stolen.
> 
> From here on, you should avoid pressing the "submit reply" button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. The Bedouins have had a land ownership system for centuries.
> 
> Israel ignores their system and claims that they own no land. That way they can steal the land without saying they are stealing it.
Click to expand...

That's so silly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a reasonable response. I've found you know very little.
> 
> To help you reach an understanding, i'll provide an assist. Bedouins don't own the land. The term "bedouin" might have offered a clue.... Now that you're clear on that definition, it should be clear that bedouin land is not being stolen.
> 
> From here on, you should avoid pressing the "submit reply" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. The Bedouins have had a land ownership system for centuries.
> 
> Israel ignores their system and claims that they own no land. That way they can steal the land without saying they are stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's so silly.
Click to expand...


It is to the people who want to steal the land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. The Bedouins have had a land ownership system for centuries.
> 
> Israel ignores their system and claims that they own no land. That way they can steal the land without saying they are stealing it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is to the people who want to steal the land.
Click to expand...


I agree with you, those Pal/ Arab land thieves are despicable.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We have a human rights group report that very comprehensively addresses the human rights abuses the Bedouins face, from Human Rights Watch, Off The Map  Land and Housing Rights Violations in Israel's Unrecognized Bedouin Villages 

The 133 page report begins with a summary, and I start to read about the discrimination the Bedouins face inside Israel.


Tens of thousands of Palestinian Arab Bedouin, the indigenous inhabitants of the Negev region, live in informal shanty towns, or "unrecognized villages," in the south of Israel. Discriminatory land and planning policies have made it virtually impossible for Bedouin to build legally where they live, and also exclude them from the state's development plans for the region. The state implements forced evictions, home demolitions, and other punitive measures disproportionately against Bedouin as compared with actions taken regarding structures owned by Jewish Israelis that do not conform to planning law. 

In this report, Human Rights Watch examines these discriminatory policies and their impact on the life of Bedouin in the Negev. It calls on Israel to place an immediate moratorium on home demolitions in the Negev and establish an independent mechanism to investigate the discriminatory and often unlawful way in which land allocation, planning, and home demolitions are implemented. 

The state controls 93 percent of the land in Israel, and a government agency, the Israel Land Administration (ILA), manages and allocates this land. The ILA lacks any mandate to disburse land in a fair and just fashion, and members of the Jewish National Fund, which has an explicit mandate to develop land for Jewish use only, constitute almost half of the ILA's governing council, occupying all the seats not held by Israeli government ministries. While the Bedouin were traditionally a nomadic people, roaming the Negev in search of grazing land for their livestock, they had already adopted a largely sedentary way of life prior to 1948, settling in distinct villages with a well defined traditional system of communal and individual land ownership. Today they comprise 25 percent of the population of the northern Negev, but have jurisdiction over less than 2 percent of the land there. 

Planning in Israel is highly centralized, and state planners fail to include the Palestinian Arab population, especially the Bedouin, in decision making and in developing the master plans that govern zoning, construction, and development in Israel. Even though Bedouin villages in the Negev pre-date Israel's first master plan in the late 1960s, state planners did not include these villages in their original plans, rendering these longstanding communities "unrecognized." As a result, according to Israel's Planning and Building Law, all buildings in these communities are illegal, and state authorities refuse to connect the communities to the national electricity and water grids, or provide even basic infrastructure such as paved roads. Israeli policies have created a situation whereby tens of thousands of Bedouin citizens in the Negev have little or no alternative but to live in ramshackle villages and build illegally in order to meet their most basic shelter needs."

www.hrw.org/he/node/62284/section/2 - Translator

I am sorry my link is partially in Hebrew and has to be translated, one would think when one has the name of a human rights report and the name of the organization who wrote it, it would be easy to just pull up an English document, in an internet search, seeing as how Human Rights Watch is a human rights group with offices in New York. It should be the first document I pull up. I credit my difficulties here to increasing internet censorship, even the search tools have fallen victim to it. 

Sherri


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you suggesting that the bedouin tribe owns the land?_
> 
> 
> 
> _You should know. Why ask me?_
Click to expand...

Because noone else babbles about land as much, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _We have a human rights group ... ILA lacks any mandate to disburse land in a fair and just fashion, ..._


"Fair and just" has been a euphemism for "redistribution of somebody else's property", of course.


----------



## Jos

*Israel using 'unconscionable practices' on Palestinian minors*



> The British government has raised deep concerns over Israel's treatment of Palestinian minors arrested and interrogated for various crimes such as stone-throwing, the Guardian reported Tuesday.
> 
> 
> According to the British newspaper, Alistair Burt, the Foreign Office minister for the Middle East, urged Israel to address the UK's concerns and handle the matter urgently.
> 
> The report further suggested that Palestinians as young as 12 are dragged from their beds in the middle of the night, have their wrists bound behind their backs, and are blindfolded and made to kneel or lie face down in military vehicles.
> 
> 
> According to the legal team, children from the West Bank are held in conditions that could amount to torture, such as solitary confinement, with little or no access to their parents. They can be forced to stay awake before being verbally as well as physically abused and coerced into signing confessions they cannot read.


UK: Israel using 'unconscionable practices' on Palestinian minors - Israel News, Ynetnews

comment #2 





> truth be told anyone that has served in the IDF has witnessed if not participated in these raids they are not right the conditions are bad for the children but it remains somewhat of a neccessity in order to get info out of them.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know. Why ask me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a reasonable response. I've found you know very little.
> 
> To help you reach an understanding, i'll provide an assist. Bedouins don't own the land. The term "bedouin" might have offered a clue.... Now that you're clear on that definition, it should be clear that bedouin land is not being stolen.
> 
> From here on, you should avoid pressing the "submit reply" button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. The Bedouins have had a land ownership system for centuries.
> 
> Israel ignores their system and claims that they own no land. That way they can steal the land without saying they are stealing it.
Click to expand...

What kind of ownership system? Does that mean in their nomadic traipsing around they've devised a way to carry the land around with them like a tent? I'd like to see that!


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have a human rights group report that very comprehensively addresses the human rights abuses the Bedouins face, from Human Rights Watch, Off The Map  Land and Housing Rights Violations in Israel's Unrecognized Bedouin Villages
> 
> The 133 page report begins with a summary, and I start to read about the discrimination the Bedouins face inside Israel.
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of Palestinian Arab Bedouin, the indigenous inhabitants of the Negev region, live in informal shanty towns, or "unrecognized villages," in the south of Israel. Discriminatory land and planning policies have made it virtually impossible for Bedouin to build legally where they live, and also exclude them from the state's development plans for the region. The state implements forced evictions, home demolitions, and other punitive measures disproportionately against Bedouin as compared with actions taken regarding structures owned by Jewish Israelis that do not conform to planning law.
> 
> In this report, Human Rights Watch examines these discriminatory policies and their impact on the life of Bedouin in the Negev. It calls on Israel to place an immediate moratorium on home demolitions in the Negev and establish an independent mechanism to investigate the discriminatory and often unlawful way in which land allocation, planning, and home demolitions are implemented.
> 
> The state controls 93 percent of the land in Israel, and a government agency, the Israel Land Administration (ILA), manages and allocates this land. The ILA lacks any mandate to disburse land in a fair and just fashion, and members of the Jewish National Fund, which has an explicit mandate to develop land for Jewish use only, constitute almost half of the ILA's governing council, occupying all the seats not held by Israeli government ministries. While the Bedouin were traditionally a nomadic people, roaming the Negev in search of grazing land for their livestock, they had already adopted a largely sedentary way of life prior to 1948, settling in distinct villages with a well defined traditional system of communal and individual land ownership. Today they comprise 25 percent of the population of the northern Negev, but have jurisdiction over less than 2 percent of the land there.
> 
> Planning in Israel is highly centralized, and state planners fail to include the Palestinian Arab population, especially the Bedouin, in decision making and in developing the master plans that govern zoning, construction, and development in Israel. Even though Bedouin villages in the Negev pre-date Israel's first master plan in the late 1960s, state planners did not include these villages in their original plans, rendering these longstanding communities "unrecognized." As a result, according to Israel's Planning and Building Law, all buildings in these communities are illegal, and state authorities refuse to connect the communities to the national electricity and water grids, or provide even basic infrastructure such as paved roads. Israeli policies have created a situation whereby tens of thousands of Bedouin citizens in the Negev have little or no alternative but to live in ramshackle villages and build illegally in order to meet their most basic shelter needs."
> 
> www.hrw.org/he/node/62284/section/2 - Translator
> 
> I am sorry my link is partially in Hebrew and has to be translated, one would think when one has the name of a human rights report and the name of the organization who wrote it, it would be easy to just pull up an English document, in an internet search, seeing as how Human Rights Watch is a human rights group with offices in New York. It should be the first document I pull up. I credit my difficulties here to increasing internet censorship, even the search tools have fallen victim to it.
> 
> Sherri





> While the Bedouin were traditionally a nomadic people, roaming the Negev in search of grazing land for their livestock, they had already adopted a largely sedentary way of life prior to 1948,* settling in distinct villages with a well defined traditional system of communal and individual land ownership.*



That is what I said. They still drive livestock to where the grass is at any given time but they had established a home base.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49jBz2kR8Ts]Israel&#39;s Mabo - Israel/Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _They (the bedouinians) still drive livestock to where the grass is at any given time but they had established a home base._


And the grass is always on the other side of the fence, of course. Heheheheh!!


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> And the grass is always on the other side of the fence, of course. Heheheheh!!


My mama always said, 
"When the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, then someone forgot to mow the lawn!"


----------



## Hollie

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They (the bedouinians) still drive livestock to where the grass is at any given time but they had established a home base._
> 
> 
> 
> ...on someone else's land.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They (the bedouinians) still drive livestock to where the grass is at any given time but they had established a home base._
> 
> 
> 
> ...on someone else's land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> And whose land would that be?
> 
> Robert Fisk writes that over 90% of the land in Israel has an Arab and an Israeli owner.  This was information Israeli land officials provided to him, he wrote about this in his books.
> 
> When Israel was given legitimacy as a state, that did not give her authority under intl law to take away the rights of individual landowners to their land.
> 
> A real democracy represents all of the people in the land, not just one race or ethnic group.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...on someone else's land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> And whose land would that be?
> 
> Robert Fisk writes that over 90% of the land in Israel has an Arab and an Israeli owner.  This was information Israeli land officials provided to him, he wrote about this in his books.
> 
> When Israel was given legitimacy as a state, that did not give her authority under intl law to take away the rights of individual landowners to their land.
> 
> A real democracy represents all of the people in the land, not just one race or ethnic group.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think many of us are familiar with Robert _theyre beating me and I deserve it_ Fisk. Journalism used to be a profession of ethics and personal credibility. Robert Fisk was such a hack that slanted journalism and bised reporting was described as Fisking.
> 
> I dont mean to discredit your comments but Robert Fisk is a laughing stock in the journalist community.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: fisking
> Fisking
> The word is derived from articles written by Robert Fisk that were easily refuted, and refers to a point-by-point debunking of lies and/or idiocies.
> Here we have a great example of a fisking of a clearly biased writer.
> 
> Fisking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The term fisking is blogosphere slang describing a point-by-point criticism that highlights perceived errors, or disputes the analysis in a statement, article, or essay.[1]
> Eric S. Raymond, in the Jargon File, defined the term as:
> A point-by-point refutation of a blog entry or (especially) news story. A really stylish fisking is witty, logical, sarcastic and ruthlessly factual; flaming or handwaving is considered poor form.[2]
> 
> 
> I tried to address the ownership of land in a previous post. I'm just not convinced by arguments from Arabs / moslems that land was stolen as they claim. I know enough about the islamist precepts of waqf and islamist ideology to believe that claims to their entitlement to "Muslim Lands" carries with it a lot of historical and ideological baggage.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> And whose land would that be?
> 
> Robert Fisk writes that over 90% of the land in Israel has an Arab and an Israeli owner.  This was information Israeli land officials provided to him, he wrote about this in his books.
> 
> When Israel was given legitimacy as a state, that did not give her authority under intl law to take away the rights of individual landowners to their land.
> 
> A real democracy represents all of the people in the land, not just one race or ethnic group.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of us are familiar with Robert _theyre beating me and I deserve it_ Fisk. Journalism used to be a profession of ethics and personal credibility. Robert Fisk was such a hack that slanted journalism and bised reporting was described as Fisking.
> 
> I dont mean to discredit your comments but Robert Fisk is a laughing stock in the journalist community.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: fisking
> Fisking
> The word is derived from articles written by Robert Fisk that were easily refuted, and refers to a point-by-point debunking of lies and/or idiocies.
> Here we have a great example of a fisking of a clearly biased writer.
> 
> Fisking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The term fisking is blogosphere slang describing a point-by-point criticism that highlights perceived errors, or disputes the analysis in a statement, article, or essay.[1]
> Eric S. Raymond, in the Jargon File, defined the term as:
> A point-by-point refutation of a blog entry or (especially) news story. A really stylish fisking is witty, logical, sarcastic and ruthlessly factual; flaming or handwaving is considered poor form.[2]
> 
> 
> I tried to address the ownership of land in a previous post. I'm just not convinced by arguments from Arabs / moslems that land was stolen as they claim. I know enough about the islamist precepts of waqf and islamist ideology to believe that claims to their entitlement to "Muslim Lands" carries with it a lot of historical and ideological baggage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants  an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property  he said he believed that about 70 percent might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate  and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert  then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back? he asked. Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut  the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception  Yassir Arafats organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles  a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and terrorists  was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of us are familiar with Robert _theyre beating me and I deserve it_ Fisk. Journalism used to be a profession of ethics and personal credibility. Robert Fisk was such a hack that slanted journalism and bised reporting was described as Fisking.
> 
> I dont mean to discredit your comments but Robert Fisk is a laughing stock in the journalist community.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: fisking
> Fisking
> The word is derived from articles written by Robert Fisk that were easily refuted, and refers to a point-by-point debunking of lies and/or idiocies.
> Here we have a great example of a fisking of a clearly biased writer.
> 
> Fisking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The term fisking is blogosphere slang describing a point-by-point criticism that highlights perceived errors, or disputes the analysis in a statement, article, or essay.[1]
> Eric S. Raymond, in the Jargon File, defined the term as:
> A point-by-point refutation of a blog entry or (especially) news story. A really stylish fisking is witty, logical, sarcastic and ruthlessly factual; flaming or handwaving is considered poor form.[2]
> 
> 
> I tried to address the ownership of land in a previous post. I'm just not convinced by arguments from Arabs / moslems that land was stolen as they claim. I know enough about the islamist precepts of waqf and islamist ideology to believe that claims to their entitlement to "Muslim Lands" carries with it a lot of historical and ideological baggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants  an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property  he said he believed that about 70 percent might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate  and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert  then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back? he asked. Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut  the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception  Yassir Arafats organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles  a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and terrorists  was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can call it a tactic if you wish but that does not change the fact that Fisk has a reputation (that he built himself), of slanted journalism. Fisk writing a book covering recent Middle Eastern history is really immaterial.
> 
> I think that if anyone examines geopolitics in the islamist Middle East there comes an understanding that the focal point of the myriad issues confronting the Arab/Moslem world has everything to do with the existence of Jews and a Jewish state on land considered to be an islamist waqf, Arab intransigence, an inability to compromise and an injured Arab / Moslem psyche that is still reeling from Western ascendency. Arabs / moslems were once a formidable military force and their wars of conquest and subjugation girdled the globe. The point of contention that grips the Arab / Moslem psyche and which fuels their 800 year-old grudge is the humiliating incompetence and ineptitude of theocratic totalitarianism as compared to liberal democracy. This enrages Arabs / Moslems and their wounded, adolescent pride is still suffering.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants &#8212; an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property &#8212; he said he believed that &#8216;about 70 percent&#8217; might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate &#8212; and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert &#8212; then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. &#8216;Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back?&#8217; he asked. &#8216;Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.&#8217;
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut &#8212; the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception &#8212; Yassir Arafat&#8217;s organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles &#8212; a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and &#8216;terrorists&#8217; &#8212; was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it a tactic if you wish but that does not change the fact that Fisk has a reputation (that he built himself), of slanted journalism. Fisk writing a book covering recent Middle Eastern history is really immaterial.
> 
> I think that if anyone examines geopolitics in the islamist Middle East there comes an understanding that the focal point of the myriad issues confronting the Arab/Moslem world has everything to do with the existence of Jews and a Jewish state on land considered to be an islamist waqf, Arab intransigence, an inability to compromise and an injured Arab / Moslem psyche that is still reeling from Western ascendency. Arabs / moslems were once a formidable military force and their wars of conquest and subjugation girdled the globe. The point of contention that grips the Arab / Moslem psyche and which fuels their 800 year-old grudge is the humiliating incompetence and ineptitude of theocratic totalitarianism as compared to liberal democracy. This enrages Arabs / Moslems and their wounded, adolescent pride is still suffering.[/QUOT
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You can choose to buy into all the distorted truths you choose, and I can choose to believe Truth, including the truth about who Robert Fisk is, a principled and reputable journalist who has spent decades reporting on uncomfortable truths about what is really happening in the Middle East. There is such Freedom in the Truth, I can only pity those who deny it and distort it! And while there was much criticism of his reporting on the stories of the individual refugees and the 70% of the land which has both an Arab and Israeli owner, primarily because they showed the human side of the refugees, these facts were not proven to be false.
> 
> 
> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up over two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned only 6% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.
> 
> 
> "During the 25 years of the Palestine Mandate, from 1922 to 1947, large-scale Jewish immigration from abroad, mainly from Eastern Europe took place, the numbers swelling in the 1930s with the notorious Nazi persecution of Jewry. Over this period the Jewish population of Palestine, composed principally of immigrants, increased from less than 10 per cent in 1917 to over 30 per cent in 1947. Palestinian demands for independence and resistance to Jewish immigration led to a rebellion in 1937, followed by continuing terrorism and violence from both sides during and immediately after the Second World War. Great Britain, as the Mandatory Power, tried to implement various formulas to bring independence to a land ravaged by violence. A partition scheme, a formula for provincial autonomy, a unified independent Palestine were all considered and abandoned, and in 1947, Great Britain in frustration turned the problem over to the United Nations."
> 
> "The basic conflict in Palestine is a clash of two intense nationalisms. Regardless of the historical origins of the conflict, the rights and wrongs of the promises and counter-promises, and the international intervention incident to the Mandate, there are now in Palestine some 650,000 Jews and some 1,200,000 Arabs who are dissimilar in their ways of living and, for the time being, separated by political interests which render difficult full and effective political co-operation among them, whether voluntary or induced by constitutional arrangements."
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)
> 
> 
> "At the culmination of a quarter century of Mandatory rule, Palestine had been radically transformed in demographic terms. The population of Palestine had increased tremendously - from the 750,000 of the 1922 census to almost 1,850,000 at the end of 1946 - an increase of nearly 250 per cent. During this period the Jewish population had soared from 56,000 after the First World War to 84,000 in 1922 to 608,000 in 1946, an increase of about 725 per cent. 141/ From constituting less than a tenth of the population in Palestine after the First World War, the Jewish community in 1947 constituted nearly a third. A good part of this was due to births within Palestine but legal immigration alone accounted for over 376,000, with illegal immigration being estimated at another 65,000 - a total of 440,000. 142/ This Jewish population was primarily urban - about 70 per cent to 75 per cent in and around the cities of Jerusalem, Jaffa-Tel Aviv and Haifa. 143/
> 
> Land holding patterns had also changed considerably. From the 650,000 dunums held by Jewish organizations in 1920, of the total land area of 26 million dunums, the figure at the end of 1946 had reached 1,625,000 dunums - an increase of about 250 per cent 144/ and Jewish settlement had displaced large numbers of Palestinian Arab peasants. Even so, this area represented only 6.2 per cent of the total area of Palestine and 12 per cent of the cultivable land. "
> 
> 
> http://unispal.un.org/unispal.nsf/0/AEAC80E740C782E4852561150071FDB0
> 
> 
> Why would the indigenous peoples be unhappy with the Partition Plan? It allocated over half of the land of Palestine to a Jewish State, when Jews made up less than one third of the population and owned only 6.2% of the land of Palestine.
> 
> When we consider the facts of who made up the population of Palestine in 1947, over two thirds were Arab, and the land ownership, only 6%  of the land owned by Jews, the fact that Robert Fisk learned what he did about the large percentage of the land that today has both Arab and Jewish owners makes perfect sense. The allocation of a land as a Jewish State, we must remember, did not change underlying private land ownership, the only thing that did change was state land ownership, which did change and was turned over to the Jewish State when Israel was created in 1947/1948.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned less than 10% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.


It's interesting to note that jews and arabs basically got along with each other without too many incidents or conflicts for generations in that area.  The big surge in violence didn't start happening until the zionists showed up.  So it's safe to say, religion wasn't the issue.



> _Although Arabs were a majority in Palestine prior to the creation of the state of Israel, there had always been a Jewish population, as well. *For the most part, Jewish Palestinians got along with their Arab neighbors. This began to change with the onset of the Zionist movement*, because the Zionists rejected the right of the Palestinians to self-determination and wanted Palestine for their own, to create a Jewish State in a region where Arabs were the majority and owned most of the land._


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned less than 10% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting to note that jews and arabs basically got along with each other without too many incidents or conflicts for generations in that area.  The big surge in violence didn't start happening until the zionists showed up.  So it's safe to say, religion wasn't the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Although Arabs were a majority in Palestine prior to the creation of the state of Israel, there had always been a Jewish population, as well. *For the most part, Jewish Palestinians got along with their Arab neighbors. This began to change with the onset of the Zionist movement*, because the Zionists rejected the right of the Palestinians to self-determination and wanted Palestine for their own, to create a Jewish State in a region where Arabs were the majority and owned most of the land._
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



WOW. what a load of nonsense! you people are not familiar with the history of the Zionists or our land, at all!

Jews and Muslims have never got together really, that is what propagandonists say and it's a complete twist of history.

First of all, the events of the 1920s, where Arabs massacred dozens of Jews and Britians, is hardly mentioned by you, ever. Those where not Zionists who were massacared, but Jews. in those years, Zionism was not an issue but in ones' minds.

What "getting along" is THAT exactly?

People say mostly that Jews were respected in Arab states, when Christians massacared them, but that will be a lie, too. The Farhud, The carnage in Tripoly, etc.

The Jews were the ones to accept the suggestion by the UN, the ARABS were the ones to reject it. THEY opened a war, Israel won!


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> WOW. what a load of nonsense! you people are not familiar with the history of the Zionists or our land, at all!


That's the lie you keep telling yourself.



Lipush said:


> Jews and Muslims have never got together really, that is what propagandonists say and it's a complete twist of history.


Who said they "got together"?  



Lipush said:


> First of all, the events of the 1920s, where Arabs massacred dozens of Jews and Britians, is hardly mentioned by you, ever. Those where not Zionists who were massacared, but Jews. in those years, Zionism was not an issue but in ones' minds.


That's a crock of shit!  The Zionist Organization played a role in formulating the language in the Balfour Declaration.  That goes a little beyond ones mind.



Lipush said:


> What "getting along" is THAT exactly?


Jews and arabs living side by side without all the zionist racism.



Lipush said:


> People say mostly that Jews were respected in Arab states, when Christians massacared them, but that will be a lie, too. The Farhud, The carnage in Tripoly, etc.


The violence came as a result of zionists bringing a system of racism and apartheid into the area.



> _*A strict policy of what in today's terms would be described as racial discrimination was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". *Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements. The eventual outcome of this trend was a major outbreak of violence with unprecedented loss of life in 1929_


If you weren't so fuckin' racist, there wouldn't be violence.  But when you treat people like garbage, they're not going to say, "thank you", they're going to fight for their rights.



Lipush said:


> The Jews were the ones to accept the suggestion by the UN, the ARABS were the ones to reject it. THEY opened a war, Israel won!


It wasn't a suggestion.  The Mandate was a law.


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants  an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property  he said he believed that about 70 percent might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate  and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert  then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back? he asked. Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut  the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception  Yassir Arafats organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles  a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and terrorists  was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it a tactic if you wish but that does not change the fact that Fisk has a reputation (that he built himself), of slanted journalism. Fisk writing a book covering recent Middle Eastern history is really immaterial.
> 
> I think that if anyone examines geopolitics in the islamist Middle East there comes an understanding that the focal point of the myriad issues confronting the Arab/Moslem world has everything to do with the existence of Jews and a Jewish state on land considered to be an islamist waqf, Arab intransigence, an inability to compromise and an injured Arab / Moslem psyche that is still reeling from Western ascendency. Arabs / moslems were once a formidable military force and their wars of conquest and subjugation girdled the globe. The point of contention that grips the Arab / Moslem psyche and which fuels their 800 year-old grudge is the humiliating incompetence and ineptitude of theocratic totalitarianism as compared to liberal democracy. This enrages Arabs / Moslems and their wounded, adolescent pride is still suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your last sentence describes the Arab attitude that hasn't changed in centuries. It may seem a petty charge but even in this modern day and age, the smallest slight will set them off like raging hyenas. An unintentional incident concerning the Koran or a depiction of Muhammid will cause worldwide rioting. Simply a culture of people with the minds of a 2 year old. Sounds far-fetched but is an absolute fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. what a load of nonsense! you people are not familiar with the history of the Zionists or our land, at all!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the lie you keep telling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Muslims have never got together really, that is what propagandonists say and it's a complete twist of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said they "got together"?
> 
> That's a crock of shit!  The Zionist Organization played a role in formulating the language in the Balfour Declaration.  That goes a little beyond ones mind.
> 
> Jews and arabs living side by side without all the zionist racism.
> 
> The violence came as a result of zionists bringing a system of racism and apartheid into the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*A strict policy of what in today's terms would be described as racial discrimination was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". *Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements. The eventual outcome of this trend was a major outbreak of violence with unprecedented loss of life in 1929_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so fuckin' racist, there wouldn't be violence.  But when you treat people like garbage, they're not going to say, "thank you", they're going to fight for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were the ones to accept the suggestion by the UN, the ARABS were the ones to reject it. THEY opened a war, Israel won!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a suggestion.  The Mandate was a law.
Click to expand...


Who said we have "got together"?

YOU DID! read what you write, for heaven's sake!

The Jews wished for a "national home", that's true. What is racist about it? wanting a Jewish state is racist?? WTF?? when Arabs say they have Muslim countries, or Arab counries, THAT Is not racist, but a "national home for the Jews" IS?? You people are so full of Jew hatred, it's not even funny!

And that was a wish that the world didn't see as legal, that is why they kept sending back Jews to work camps, once they have arrived. When my grandfather arrived to Israel because of the Nazi regime taking over Europe, he was separated from his younger brother, he didn't see him for years because one was sended away as he came, back to Cyprus.

Jews of that time didn't treat Muslims bad, they had many "potential" things in common, but they saw eachother as enemies. Jews were oppressed by the Arabs, they were KILLED by them simply for wishing independence, they were no RACISTS, they simply wanted a contry of their own. to Jew haters like YOU, it must be hard to comprehand, perhaps!!!


----------



## Lipush

The Violence against Jews in Arab states was not because of Zionism! It was because of Islam's awakening and changes in Arab regimes, In Iraq the suffering of Jews began once the Britian ruling was no longer an issue. They were moved from public positions, from their work and from their regular lives because by the eyes of the new Iraqi concept, "Jew cannot control Arabs", they were not accepted in Universities or schools or any meaningful positions, because of it. BEFORE 1948, that was in 1932.

That was what lead to the Farhud massare, also influenced by the Nazi regime, in 1941. nearly 200 Jews were killed, over 40,000 rubbed and abused. No connection to Zionism whatsoever!


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. what a load of nonsense! you people are not familiar with the history of the Zionists or our land, at all!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the lie you keep telling yourself.
> 
> Who said they "got together"?
> 
> That's a crock of shit!  The Zionist Organization played a role in formulating the language in the Balfour Declaration.  That goes a little beyond ones mind.
> 
> Jews and arabs living side by side without all the zionist racism.
> 
> The violence came as a result of zionists bringing a system of racism and apartheid into the area.
> 
> If you weren't so fuckin' racist, there wouldn't be violence.  But when you treat people like garbage, they're not going to say, "thank you", they're going to fight for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were the ones to accept the suggestion by the UN, the ARABS were the ones to reject it. THEY opened a war, Israel won!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a suggestion.  The Mandate was a law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said we have "got together"?
> 
> YOU DID! read what you write, for heaven's sake!
> 
> The Jews wished for a "national home", that's true. What is racist about it? wanting a Jewish state is racist?? WTF?? when Arabs say they have Muslim countries, or Arab counries, THAT Is not racist, but a "national home for the Jews" IS?? You people are so full of Jew hatred, it's not even funny!
> 
> And that was a wish that the world didn't see as legal, that is why they kept sending back Jews to work camps, once they have arrived. When my grandfather arrived to Israel because of the Nazi regime taking over Europe, he was separated from his younger brother, he didn't see him for years because one was sended away as he came, back to Cyprus.
> 
> Jews of that time didn't treat Muslims bad, they had many "potential" things in common, but they saw eachother as enemies. Jews were oppressed by the Arabs, they were KILLED by them simply for wishing independence, they were no RACISTS, they simply wanted a contry of their own. to Jew haters like YOU, it must be hard to comprehand, perhaps!!!
Click to expand...

Trying to explain facts to a Jew hater is like trying to explain a flower to an Eskimo.It can't be done.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it a tactic if you wish but that does not change the fact that Fisk has a reputation (that he built himself), of slanted journalism. Fisk writing a book covering recent Middle Eastern history is really immaterial.
> 
> I think that if anyone examines geopolitics in the islamist Middle East there comes an understanding that the focal point of the myriad issues confronting the Arab/Moslem world has everything to do with the existence of Jews and a Jewish state on land considered to be an islamist waqf, Arab intransigence, an inability to compromise and an injured Arab / Moslem psyche that is still reeling from Western ascendency. Arabs / moslems were once a formidable military force and their wars of conquest and subjugation girdled the globe. The point of contention that grips the Arab / Moslem psyche and which fuels their 800 year-old grudge is the humiliating incompetence and ineptitude of theocratic totalitarianism as compared to liberal democracy. This enrages Arabs / Moslems and their wounded, adolescent pride is still suffering.[/QUOT
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You can choose to buy into all the distorted truths you choose, and I can choose to believe Truth, including the truth about who Robert Fisk is, a principled and reputable journalist who has spent decades reporting on uncomfortable truths about what is really happening in the Middle East. There is such Freedom in the Truth, I can only pity those who deny it and distort it! And while there was much criticism of his reporting on the stories of the individual refugees and the 70% of the land which has both an Arab and Israeli owner, primarily because they showed the human side of the refugees, these facts were not proven to be false.
> 
> 
> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up over two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned only 6% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.
> 
> 
> "During the 25 years of the Palestine Mandate, from 1922 to 1947, large-scale Jewish immigration from abroad, mainly from Eastern Europe took place, the numbers swelling in the 1930s with the notorious Nazi persecution of Jewry. Over this period the Jewish population of Palestine, composed principally of immigrants, increased from less than 10 per cent in 1917 to over 30 per cent in 1947. Palestinian demands for independence and resistance to Jewish immigration led to a rebellion in 1937, followed by continuing terrorism and violence from both sides during and immediately after the Second World War. Great Britain, as the Mandatory Power, tried to implement various formulas to bring independence to a land ravaged by violence. A partition scheme, a formula for provincial autonomy, a unified independent Palestine were all considered and abandoned, and in 1947, Great Britain in frustration turned the problem over to the United Nations."
> 
> "The basic conflict in Palestine is a clash of two intense nationalisms. Regardless of the historical origins of the conflict, the rights and wrongs of the promises and counter-promises, and the international intervention incident to the Mandate, there are now in Palestine some 650,000 Jews and some 1,200,000 Arabs who are dissimilar in their ways of living and, for the time being, separated by political interests which render difficult full and effective political co-operation among them, whether voluntary or induced by constitutional arrangements."
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)
> 
> 
> "At the culmination of a quarter century of Mandatory rule, Palestine had been radically transformed in demographic terms. The population of Palestine had increased tremendously - from the 750,000 of the 1922 census to almost 1,850,000 at the end of 1946 - an increase of nearly 250 per cent. During this period the Jewish population had soared from 56,000 after the First World War to 84,000 in 1922 to 608,000 in 1946, an increase of about 725 per cent. 141/ From constituting less than a tenth of the population in Palestine after the First World War, the Jewish community in 1947 constituted nearly a third. A good part of this was due to births within Palestine but legal immigration alone accounted for over 376,000, with illegal immigration being estimated at another 65,000 - a total of 440,000. 142/ This Jewish population was primarily urban - about 70 per cent to 75 per cent in and around the cities of Jerusalem, Jaffa-Tel Aviv and Haifa. 143/
> 
> Land holding patterns had also changed considerably. From the 650,000 dunums held by Jewish organizations in 1920, of the total land area of 26 million dunums, the figure at the end of 1946 had reached 1,625,000 dunums - an increase of about 250 per cent 144/ and Jewish settlement had displaced large numbers of Palestinian Arab peasants. Even so, this area represented only 6.2 per cent of the total area of Palestine and 12 per cent of the cultivable land. "
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> 
> Why would the indigenous peoples be unhappy with the Partition Plan? It allocated over half of the land of Palestine to a Jewish State, when Jews made up less than one third of the population and owned only 6.2% of the land of Palestine.
> 
> When we consider the facts of who made up the population of Palestine in 1947, over two thirds were Arab, and the land ownership, only 6%  of the land owned by Jews, the fact that Robert Fisk learned what he did about the large percentage of the land that today has both Arab and Jewish owners makes perfect sense. The allocation of a land as a Jewish State, we must remember, did not change underlying private land ownership, the only thing that did change was state land ownership, which did change and was turned over to the Jewish State when Israel was created in 1947/1948.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't feel a need to post the entirety of Fisk's book. To describe Robert Fisk as principled or with similar terms is denying that he is ridiculed by his peers as a hack. Within any profession, ridicule by ones peers is the most damaging thing that can occur.
> 
> Fisk is ridiculed ruthlessly for his creative flights of fancy and for his lack of ethics. I find it remarkable that anyone would insist that they have a monopoly on truth when their truths are derived from someone who is viewed as an embarrassment by his peers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Who said we have "got together"?
> 
> YOU DID! read what you write, for heaven's sake!


Show me where I said that!  You're such a fuckin' liar.  


Lipush said:


> The Jews wished for a "national home", that's true. What is racist about it? wanting a Jewish state is racist?? WTF?? when Arabs say they have Muslim countries, or Arab counries, THAT Is not racist, but a "national home for the Jews" IS?? You people are so full of Jew hatred, it's not even funny!


Your selective bullshit memory is really a hoot.  Using only jewish labor, is racism.  And that, was a zionist policy for land ownership in Palestine.



> _*Keren Kayemet draft lease: Employment of Jewish labour only*
> 
> "... The lessee undertakes to execute all works connected with the cultivation of the holding* only with Jewish labour*. Failure to comply with this duty by the employment of non-Jewish labour shall render the lessee liable to the payment of compensation ..."
> 
> "The lease also provides that *the holding shall never be held by any but a Jew *..."_


How is that not racist?  Care to comment on that?



Lipush said:


> And that was a wish that the world didn't see as legal, that is why they kept sending back Jews to work camps, once they have arrived. When my grandfather arrived to Israel because of the Nazi regime taking over Europe, he was separated from his younger brother, he didn't see him for years because one was sended away as he came, back to Cyprus.


That doesn't mean it's okay to treat the Palestinian's like garbage.



Lipush said:


> Jews of that time didn't treat Muslims bad, they had many "potential" things in common, but they saw eachother as enemies. Jews were oppressed by the Arabs, they were KILLED by them simply for wishing independence, they were no RACISTS, they simply wanted a contry of their own. to Jew haters like YOU, it must be hard to comprehand, perhaps!!!


If jews didn't treat the arabs bad, then how do you explain the following comment regarding the treatment of the arabs by the jews?



> _ the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism.* They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds*; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'_
> 
> Ahad Ha'am, Zionist humanist


Go ahead, let's see you spin that!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned less than 10% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting to note that jews and arabs basically got along with each other without too many incidents or conflicts for generations in that area.  The big surge in violence didn't start happening until the zionists showed up.  So it's safe to say, religion wasn't the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Although Arabs were a majority in Palestine prior to the creation of the state of Israel, there had always been a Jewish population, as well. *For the most part, Jewish Palestinians got along with their Arab neighbors. This began to change with the onset of the Zionist movement*, because the Zionists rejected the right of the Palestinians to self-determination and wanted Palestine for their own, to create a &#8220;Jewish State&#8221; in a region where Arabs were the majority and owned most of the land._
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


loinboy,

That the people generally got along before the racist Zionist Movement was born is also what Archbishop Elias Chacour writes about in his book Blood Brothers.  

From the Back Cover

Is it possible to live at peace in the midst of conflict?

"From my perspective, both as a believer and as a diplomat, I take hope and comfort in knowing that amid all the hatred, destruction, and death, Father Chacour continues his patient work, softening one heart at a time."
James A. Baker III, U.S. Secretary of State, 1989-1992

As a child, Elias Chacour lived in a small Palestinian village in Galilee. The townspeople were proud of their ancient Christian heritage and lived at peace with their Jewish neighbors. But in 1948 and '49 their idyllic lifestyle was swept away as tens of thousands of Palestinians were killed and nearly one million forced into refugee camps. 

An exile in his native land, Elias began a years-long struggle with his love for the Jewish people and the world's misunderstanding of his own people, the Palestinians. How was he to respond? He found his answer in the simple, haunting words of the Man of Galilee: "Blessed are the peacemakers." 

In Blood Brothers, Chacour blends his riveting life story with historical research to reveal a little-known side of the Arab-Israeli conflict and the birth of modern Israel. He touches on controversial questions such as:

" What behind-the-scenes politics touched off the turmoil in the Middle East?
" What does Bible prophecy really have to say?
" Can bitter enemies ever be reconciled?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Brothers-Elias-Chacour/dp/0800793218/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1341065351&sr=1-1&keywords=blood+brothers[/ame]

And I read these moving words from a man who met the author of this book, the author who is now the Archbishop of the Melkite Church in the Galillee.

"I have had the extreme honor of meeting Elias Chacour after I read this book. I stayed with him in his village of Ibillin in Galilee. While there we spoke every evening, often late into the night about the struggles and hardships that both sides have faced in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. He is very committed to doing everything he can to better his people's situations while also defending the Jews and their claim to the land as well. He in no way is anti-Israel, or anti-Jew. As he says, we all come from the same God, from the same Mother and Father, and from the same land.

I saw the ruins of his village, which he is not allowed to move back to. I saw the graves of his mother and father. I saw the church that he describes so well as the place that saved him. But, more importantly, I saw a new side of this conflict. I no longer saw the Arabs as savages and terrorists that were trying to steal the land from the Jews, but rather as a race of people who is enduring the same oppression that the Jews faced for centuries.

Elias Chacour is a holy man who just wants peace between these two races. This book is telling a side of the story that so often is hidden from the Western World. If you a person who is interested in opening his/her eyes to the real issues that are stopping peace from becoming reality and not just an ideal - then you need to read this book."

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> I hope you don't feel a need to post the entirety of Fisk's book. To describe Robert Fisk as principled or with similar terms is denying that he is ridiculed by his peers as a hack. Within any profession, ridicule by ones peers is the most damaging thing that can occur.
> 
> Fisk is ridiculed ruthlessly for his creative flights of fancy and for his lack of ethics. I find it remarkable that anyone would insist that they have a monopoly on truth when their truths are derived from someone who is viewed as an embarrassment by his peers.


Ad hominems are not valid rebuttal's.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the lie you keep telling yourself.
> 
> Who said they "got together"?
> 
> That's a crock of shit!  The Zionist Organization played a role in formulating the language in the Balfour Declaration.  That goes a little beyond ones mind.
> 
> Jews and arabs living side by side without all the zionist racism.
> 
> The violence came as a result of zionists bringing a system of racism and apartheid into the area.
> 
> If you weren't so fuckin' racist, there wouldn't be violence.  But when you treat people like garbage, they're not going to say, "thank you", they're going to fight for their rights.
> 
> It wasn't a suggestion.  The Mandate was a law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said we have "got together"?
> 
> YOU DID! read what you write, for heaven's sake!
> 
> The Jews wished for a "national home", that's true. What is racist about it? wanting a Jewish state is racist?? WTF?? when Arabs say they have Muslim countries, or Arab counries, THAT Is not racist, but a "national home for the Jews" IS?? You people are so full of Jew hatred, it's not even funny!
> 
> And that was a wish that the world didn't see as legal, that is why they kept sending back Jews to work camps, once they have arrived. When my grandfather arrived to Israel because of the Nazi regime taking over Europe, he was separated from his younger brother, he didn't see him for years because one was sended away as he came, back to Cyprus.
> 
> Jews of that time didn't treat Muslims bad, they had many "potential" things in common, but they saw eachother as enemies. Jews were oppressed by the Arabs, they were KILLED by them simply for wishing independence, they were no RACISTS, they simply wanted a contry of their own. to Jew haters like YOU, it must be hard to comprehand, perhaps!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to explain facts to a Jew hater is like trying to explain a flower to an Eskimo.It can't be done.
Click to expand...

By "explaining a flower", I meant explaining the color,texture, smell of something an Eskimo has never seen or imagined. That's how truth is to many here.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't feel a need to post the entirety of Fisk's book. To describe Robert Fisk as principled or with similar terms is denying that he is ridiculed by his peers as a hack. Within any profession, ridicule by ones peers is the most damaging thing that can occur.
> 
> Fisk is ridiculed ruthlessly for his creative flights of fancy and for his lack of ethics. I find it remarkable that anyone would insist that they have a monopoly on truth when their truths are derived from someone who is viewed as an embarrassment by his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominems are not valid rebuttal's.
Click to expand...


You can do your on research and discover the reactions to Fisk by his peers. so much of his work is discredited as biased and unverifiable, to cite him as a holder of "truth" is to accept his biases.

I can understand that you want to believe him because you find a resonance with his views. You also need to understand that others are free to point out that if you only accept the views of those with a reputation for being a hack, that calls into question your credibility, also.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You can do your on research and discover the reactions to Fisk by his peers. so much of his work is discredited as biased and unverifiable, to cite him as a holder of "truth" is to accept his biases.
> 
> I can understand that you want to believe him because you find a resonance with his views. You also need to understand that others are free to point out that if you only accept the views of those with a reputation for being a hack, that calls into question your credibility, also.


You certainly don't add credibility when all you can muster is killing the messenger.  If you can't specifically address what was said and provide evidence to the contrary, everything you're saying is just smoke and mirrors.

State 3 things Fisk said that isn't true and why?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Trying to explain facts to a Jew hater is like trying to explain a flower to an Eskimo.It can't be done.


Care to explain why you think I hate jews?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't feel a need to post the entirety of Fisk's book. To describe Robert Fisk as principled or with similar terms is denying that he is ridiculed by his peers as a hack. Within any profession, ridicule by ones peers is the most damaging thing that can occur.
> 
> Fisk is ridiculed ruthlessly for his creative flights of fancy and for his lack of ethics. I find it remarkable that anyone would insist that they have a monopoly on truth when their truths are derived from someone who is viewed as an embarrassment by his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am proud when I am vilified by Zionists like you, I am exalted and lifted up and I am on the top of the world. Keep it coming, your hate shows me I am doing exactly what God is calling me to do, to speak truth, to keep speaking truth, and to confront injustice with truth. I would not be surprised but that Robert Fisk feels much the same way I do about you and others like you, but I do not speak for him, a man many in our world choose to view in a positive light.
> 
> I am not aware I have posted any of Robert Fisk's two books, and I do not plan to, I referenced an article. And he is not saying anything others have not said, only confirming what others have said. In my last post, I presented excerpts from two documents from the UN UNISPAL website that show us when Israel was created Jews there only owned 6.2% of the land in Palestine. None of that evidence comes from Robert Fisk.
> 
> And here is more evidence of the substantial Arab land ownership of what is today Israel and Palestine, from records of pre 1948. (keep in mind when you read this, documents can be addressing different areas, they can address the whole region of British Mandate Palestine or just Israel, and Israel's borders may be viewed differently, as well)
> 
> -The CCP Refugee Office estimated that although only a little more than a quarter was considered cultivable, more than 80 percent of Israel's total area of 20,850 km.sq. represented land abandoned by the Arab refugees. Three-quarters of the former Arab land was sub-marginal land or semi-desert in the Negeb.
> (The Establishment of the State of Israel as a Jewish State from Chapter I in: Israel An Apartheid State, by Uri Davis, Zed Books, London and New Jersey, 1987)
> 
> -The vast properties defined under the Absentee Property Law (1950) as 'absentee property' can be further assessed if one recalls that, until 1947, individual or corporate Jewish land ownership in Palestine did not exceed 7 percent, or 10 percent of the territories that came under Israeli rule and occupation following the 1948-9 war. Of the remainder, according to the Israeli Custodian of Absentee Property, almost 70 percent of the territory of pre-1967 Israel consists of land classified as 'absentee property':
> The Custodian of Absentee Property does not choose to discuss politics. But when asked how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants - an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British Mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property - Mr. Manor [the Custodian in 1980] believes that 'about 70 percent' might fall into that category (Robert Fisk, 'The Land of Palestine, Part Eight: The Custodian of Absentee Property', The Times, 24 December, 1980)
> (same source as the first one)
> 
> - The total area of Palestine is 26,320,505 dunums. According to the Survey of Palestine prepared in December 1945 and January 1946 for the information of the Anglo-American committee of inquiry by the British Mandate for the United Nations prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan P. 566, 94.22 percent of the total area of Palestine belongs to Arabs and other non-Jews; 5.8 percent belonged to Jews. The majority of Arab owned land in Palestine was uncultivable (16,925,805 dunums).
> 
> - Subcommittee 2 of the Ad Hoc Committee on the Palestine Question stated in its report to the United Nations General Assembly the following:
> Closely connected with the distribution of population is the factor of land ownership in the proposed Jewish State. The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs. This is clear from the following statistics furnished to the Sub-Committee by the United Kingdom representative, showing the respective percentages of Arab and Jewish ownership of land in the various sub-districts of Palestine.
> (Official Records of the Second Session of the General Assembly Ad Hoc Committee on the Palestine Question, Summary Records of Meetings, 25 September-25 November, 1947, pp. 292-293.)
> 
> -Although about half of the total are of Palestine is the Negev area which a considerable amount of is either desert or unfit for cultivation, Arabs owned the vast majority of it. According to the UNCCP working paper prepared by the commissions land expert on the methods and techniques of identification and valuation of Arab refugee immovable property holdings in Israel, the Negev lands belonged to the Palestinian Arabs even though many of it was uncultivable. see Paragraph 15
> Link:
> 
> A/AC.25/W.84 of 28 April 1964
> 
> - the British Mandate records affirm that 12,600,000 Dunums of Negev land belonged to the Bedouins (Arabs).
> (Mandate records 1937. See Penny Maddrell, The Beduin of the Negev, Minority Rights Group, Report no.81 (1990) p.5)
> 
> - In a Progress report of the United Nations Consolation Committee for Palestine (UNCCP) dated 20 November 1951, the following was stated:
> 
> The total extent of the abandoned land which has passed to Jewish hands is estimated by the Commission's Refugee Office at 16,324 square kilometers and its total value at £P 100 million."
> 
> In other words, of Israels total area of 20,850 km.sq, 16,324 Km.sq. (almost 78% of Israel) was land abandoned by Arabs according to the UNCCP.
> Concerning the Negev, the document stated:
> 
> In the Negev, 12,138 square kilometers have changed hands [land formerly held by Arabs, now by Jews], of which 10,303 square kilometers are uncultivable and 1,835 square kilometers are cultivable.
> (A/1985 of 20 November 1951
> Annex A, Paragraph 1.)
> 
> - UN document dated 3 September 1947 the Report of the General assembly was discussing several issues relating to the Palestine question such as the elements of the conflict, religious sites, and different proposed solutions. Among the issues discussed was the conflicting claims in which both the Arab and the Jewish claim to the issue is presented, followed by an appraisal by the U.N. expressing its opinion and analysis of each claim. Under the appraisal of the Arab claim Paragraph 164 the following is stated:
> 
> The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land.
> (A/364 of 3 September 1947
> Paragraph 164)
> 
> umkahlil: Zionist and Palestinian Land Ownership, 1945
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> The Violence against Jews in Arab states was not because of Zionism! It was because of Islam's awakening and changes in Arab regimes, In Iraq the suffering of Jews began once the Britian ruling was no longer an issue. They were moved from public positions, from their work and from their regular lives because by the eyes of the new Iraqi concept, "Jew cannot control Arabs", they were not accepted in Universities or schools or any meaningful positions, because of it. BEFORE 1948, that was in 1932.
> 
> That was what lead to the Farhud massare, also influenced by the Nazi regime, in 1941. nearly 200 Jews were killed, over 40,000 rubbed and abused. No connection to Zionism whatsoever!


That has nothing to do with the Palestinian's.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do your on research and discover the reactions to Fisk by his peers. so much of his work is discredited as biased and unverifiable, to cite him as a holder of "truth" is to accept his biases.
> 
> I can understand that you want to believe him because you find a resonance with his views. You also need to understand that others are free to point out that if you only accept the views of those with a reputation for being a hack, that calls into question your credibility, also.
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't add credibility when all you can muster is killing the messenger.  If you can't specifically address what was said and provide evidence to the contrary, everything you're saying is just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> State 3 things Fisk said that isn't true and why?
Click to expand...


I don't have his book and I'm not going to willing accept his statements as true based upon selected pieces posted In the thread.  And I certainly do have a reason to view his work with a critical eye as opposed to blind acceptance.  Why don't you state 3 things you believe are true and corroborate his work?


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to explain facts to a Jew hater is like trying to explain a flower to an Eskimo.It can't be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain why you think I hate jews?
Click to expand...

Sure thing. Like others here you avoid anything that could be construed as 'Jew hate', therefore you turn your animosity toward Zionists. Since Jews are Zionists by design, birth and heritage my charge is valid. Your turn.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do your on research and discover the reactions to Fisk by his peers. so much of his work is discredited as biased and unverifiable, to cite him as a holder of "truth" is to accept his biases.
> 
> I can understand that you want to believe him because you find a resonance with his views. You also need to understand that others are free to point out that if you only accept the views of those with a reputation for being a hack, that calls into question your credibility, also.
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't add credibility when all you can muster is killing the messenger.  If you can't specifically address what was said and provide evidence to the contrary, everything you're saying is just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> State 3 things Fisk said that isn't true and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have his book and I'm not going to willing accept his statements as true based upon selected pieces posted In the thread.  And I certainly do have a reason to view his work with a critical eye as opposed to blind acceptance.  Why don't you state 3 things you believe are true and corroborate his work?
Click to expand...


Hollie,

In my last post, there is one document after another corroborating as true what Robert Fisk reported was said to him by the Israeli Land Official.

Here is some of that evidence, restated and explained.

Robert Fisk reported over 70% of land in Israel has an Arab and Jewish owner.

UN organizations set the figure at 78%. 

In a Progress report of the United Nations Consolation Committee for Palestine (UNCCP) dated 20 November 1951, the following was stated:

The total extent of the abandoned land which has passed to Jewish hands is estimated by the Commission's Refugee Office at 16,324 square kilometers and its total value at £P 100 million."

In other words, of Israels total area of 20,850 km.sq, 16,324 Km.sq. (almost 78% of Israel) was land abandoned by Arabs according to the UNCCP

umkahlil: Zionist and Palestinian Land Ownership, 1945

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't add credibility when all you can muster is killing the messenger.  If you can't specifically address what was said and provide evidence to the contrary, everything you're saying is just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> State 3 things Fisk said that isn't true and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have his book and I'm not going to willing accept his statements as true based upon selected pieces posted In the thread.  And I certainly do have a reason to view his work with a critical eye as opposed to blind acceptance.  Why don't you state 3 things you believe are true and corroborate his work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> In my last post, there is one document after another corroborating as true what Robert Fisk reported was said to him by the Israeli Land Official.
> 
> Here is some of that evidence, restated and explained.
> 
> Robert Fisk reported over 70% of land in Israel has an Arab and Jewish owner.
> 
> UN organizations set the figure at 78%.
> 
> In a Progress report of the United Nations Consolation Committee for Palestine (UNCCP) dated 20 November 1951, the following was stated:
> 
> The total extent of the abandoned land which has passed to Jewish hands is estimated by the Commission's Refugee Office at 16,324 square kilometers and its total value at £P 100 million."
> 
> In other words, of Israels total area of 20,850 km.sq, 16,324 Km.sq. (almost 78% of Israel) was land abandoned by Arabs according to the UNCCP
> 
> umkahlil: Zionist and Palestinian Land Ownership, 1945
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

The bulk of your post appears to come from someone's personal blog. Terms such as "Zionist" make me suspicious of such sources. Claims that Robert Fisk is a credible journalist combined with the preceding leads me to use a great deal of caution with blindly accepting what comes from someone's blog.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have his book and I'm not going to willing accept his statements as true based upon selected pieces posted In the thread.  And I certainly do have a reason to view his work with a critical eye as opposed to blind acceptance.  Why don't you state 3 things you believe are true and corroborate his work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> In my last post, there is one document after another corroborating as true what Robert Fisk reported was said to him by the Israeli Land Official.
> 
> Here is some of that evidence, restated and explained.
> 
> Robert Fisk reported over 70% of land in Israel has an Arab and Jewish owner.
> 
> UN organizations set the figure at 78%.
> 
> In a Progress report of the United Nations Consolation Committee for Palestine (UNCCP) dated 20 November 1951, the following was stated:
> 
> The total extent of the abandoned land which has passed to Jewish hands is estimated by the Commission's Refugee Office at 16,324 square kilometers and its total value at £P 100 million."
> 
> In other words, of Israels total area of 20,850 km.sq, 16,324 Km.sq. (almost 78% of Israel) was land abandoned by Arabs according to the UNCCP
> 
> umkahlil: Zionist and Palestinian Land Ownership, 1945
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bulk of your post appears to come from someone's personal blog. Terms such as "Zionist" make me suspicious of such sources. Claims that Robert Fisk is a credible journalist combined with the preceding leads me to use a great deal of caution with blindly accepting what comes from someone's blog.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

There are references and links to documents included, UN documents and other sources, not blogs, if you are too lazy to take the time go to them and to read them, it sounds like you are simply someone closing your eyes to the truth right in front of you.

Martin Luther King, Jr. wrote about people like you, in a jail cell he wrote of the silence to injustice surrounding a society and the evil of that apathy and silence in the face of injustice.

The US funds the Occupation, so this conflict and the atrocities carried out in the Occupation has everything in the world to do with America and Americans.

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> In my last post, there is one document after another corroborating as true what Robert Fisk reported was said to him by the Israeli Land Official.
> 
> Here is some of that evidence, restated and explained.
> 
> Robert Fisk reported over 70% of land in Israel has an Arab and Jewish owner.
> 
> UN organizations set the figure at 78%.
> 
> In a Progress report of the United Nations Consolation Committee for Palestine (UNCCP) dated 20 November 1951, the following was stated:
> 
> The total extent of the abandoned land which has passed to Jewish hands is estimated by the Commission's Refugee Office at 16,324 square kilometers and its total value at £P 100 million."
> 
> In other words, of Israels total area of 20,850 km.sq, 16,324 Km.sq. (almost 78% of Israel) was land abandoned by Arabs according to the UNCCP
> 
> umkahlil: Zionist and Palestinian Land Ownership, 1945
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of your post appears to come from someone's personal blog. Terms such as "Zionist" make me suspicious of such sources. Claims that Robert Fisk is a credible journalist combined with the preceding leads me to use a great deal of caution with blindly accepting what comes from someone's blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> There are references and links to documents included, UN documents and other sources, not blogs, if you are too lazy to take the time go to them and to read them, it sounds like you are simply someone closing your eyes to the truth right in front of you.
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr. wrote about people like you, in a jail cell he wrote of the silence to injustice surrounding a society and the evil of that apathy and silence in the face of injustice.
> 
> The US funds the Occupation, so this conflict and the atrocities carried out in the Occupation has everything in the world to do with America and Americans.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Ah, yes. We've come to "people like you". 

My caution with blindly accepting what people past on a message board shouldn't cause such alarm on your part. You began with glowing praise of a journalist who is roundly criticized for producing false and invented claims. Instead if posting links to UN or other sources, you post a link to someone's blog. That blog appears to scream out " agenda". 

I don't accept your "you people" slight for simply not rolling over and accepting your posted links as unalterable fact.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of your post appears to come from someone's personal blog. Terms such as "Zionist" make me suspicious of such sources. Claims that Robert Fisk is a credible journalist combined with the preceding leads me to use a great deal of caution with blindly accepting what comes from someone's blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> There are references and links to documents included, UN documents and other sources, not blogs, if you are too lazy to take the time go to them and to read them, it sounds like you are simply someone closing your eyes to the truth right in front of you.
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr. wrote about people like you, in a jail cell he wrote of the silence to injustice surrounding a society and the evil of that apathy and silence in the face of injustice.
> 
> The US funds the Occupation, so this conflict and the atrocities carried out in the Occupation has everything in the world to do with America and Americans.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, yes. We've come to "people like you".
> 
> My caution with blindly accepting what people past on a message board shouldn't cause such alarm on your part. You began with glowing praise of a journalist who is roundly criticized for producing false and invented claims. Instead if posting links to UN or other sources, you post a link to someone's blog. That blog appears to scream out " agenda".
> 
> I don't accept your "you people" slight for simply not rolling over and accepting your posted links as unalterable fact.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

You seem to have no ability to address the issues raised by this conflict.

You just keep finding excuses to avoid addressing the issues raised.

Why are you here?

And one more time, I give you an opportunity to address substantive issues.

Source after source tells us 70% or more of the land in Israel still has an Arab owner. Under international law, these owners of the land have a clear right to return to their lands. Explain why they should be denied their rights under international law. 

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> I don't have his book and I'm not going to willing accept his statements as true based upon selected pieces posted In the thread.  And I certainly do have a reason to view his work with a critical eye as opposed to blind acceptance.  Why don't you state 3 things you believe are true and corroborate his work?


So what you're saying is, you think things for no reason to think'em.  You voiced your objection to claims he made, yet you cannot state what claims you were objecting to.  If you are not going to accept his statements as true, then you must have evidence that prove those specific statements as being false.

You only consider the source to be prudent.  You don't base the entire truth of falsehood of a claim, soley on the source from which it came.  That's just dumb!


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to explain facts to a Jew hater is like trying to explain a flower to an Eskimo.It can't be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain why you think I hate jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing. Like others here you avoid anything that could be construed as 'Jew hate', therefore you turn your animosity toward Zionists. Since Jews are Zionists by design, birth and heritage my charge is valid. Your turn.
Click to expand...

Does Loinboy have any comments for the explanation he asked for?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Sure thing. Like others here you avoid anything that could be construed as 'Jew hate', therefore you turn your animosity toward Zionists. Since Jews are Zionists by design, birth and heritage my charge is valid. Your turn.


What did I avoid, that is construed as "jew-hate"?  And explain what my animosity towards zionists, has anything to do with judaism?  And you still haven't answered why I would hate jews.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Does Loinboy have any comments for the explanation he asked for?


See above.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Ah, yes. We've come to "people like you".
> 
> My caution with blindly accepting what people past on a message board shouldn't cause such alarm on your part. You began with glowing praise of a journalist who is roundly criticized for producing false and invented claims. Instead if posting links to UN or other sources, you post a link to someone's blog. That blog appears to scream out " agenda".
> 
> I don't accept your "you people" slight for simply not rolling over and accepting your posted links as unalterable fact.


I posted links to the UN and you didn't comment on those.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> There are references and links to documents included, UN documents and other sources, not blogs, if you are too lazy to take the time go to them and to read them, it sounds like you are simply someone closing your eyes to the truth right in front of you.
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr. wrote about people like you, in a jail cell he wrote of the silence to injustice surrounding a society and the evil of that apathy and silence in the face of injustice.
> 
> The US funds the Occupation, so this conflict and the atrocities carried out in the Occupation has everything in the world to do with America and Americans.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes. We've come to "people like you".
> 
> My caution with blindly accepting what people past on a message board shouldn't cause such alarm on your part. You began with glowing praise of a journalist who is roundly criticized for producing false and invented claims. Instead if posting links to UN or other sources, you post a link to someone's blog. That blog appears to scream out " agenda".
> 
> I don't accept your "you people" slight for simply not rolling over and accepting your posted links as unalterable fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You seem to have no ability to address the issues raised by this conflict.
> 
> You just keep finding excuses to avoid addressing the issues raised.
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> And one more time, I give you an opportunity to address substabtive issues.
> 
> Source after source tells us 70% or more of the land in Israel still has an Arab owner. Under international law, these owners of the land have a clear right to return to their lands. Expalin why they should be denied their rights under international law.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.  

And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.
> 
> And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.


Where did she say her claims are "inarguable"?  

From what I see, she just said you refuse to address them.  So you're the one who is choosing not to argue.  That's not her fault.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.
> 
> And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did she say her claims are "inarguable"?
> 
> From what I see, she just said you refuse to address them.  So you're the one who is choosing not to argue.  That's not her fault.
Click to expand...


You're not seeing well. The attitude is that because there ate links posted to someone's personal blog, I'm somehow tasked with disproving the blog contents or else I'm somehow one of "people like you"

Well sorry, I don't have a need to disprove the content of someone's blog.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You're not seeing well. The attitude is that because there ate links posted to someone's personal blog, I'm somehow tasked with disproving the blog contents or else I'm somehow one of "people like you"
> 
> Well sorry, I don't have a need to disprove the content of someone's blog.


I'm sorry sister, but if you object to a claim, the burden of proof is on you to show that your objection is not frivolous.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not seeing well. The attitude is that because there ate links posted to someone's personal blog, I'm somehow tasked with disproving the blog contents or else I'm somehow one of "people like you"
> 
> Well sorry, I don't have a need to disprove the content of someone's blog.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry sister, but if you object to a claim, the burden of proof is on you to show that your objection is not frivolous.
Click to expand...

I've already made the point that if your sources are derelict, I'm not automatically tasked with refuting those sources. How does someone refute a blog?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes. We've come to "people like you".
> 
> My caution with blindly accepting what people past on a message board shouldn't cause such alarm on your part. You began with glowing praise of a journalist who is roundly criticized for producing false and invented claims. Instead if posting links to UN or other sources, you post a link to someone's blog. That blog appears to scream out " agenda".
> 
> I don't accept your "you people" slight for simply not rolling over and accepting your posted links as unalterable fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You seem to have no ability to address the issues raised by this conflict.
> 
> You just keep finding excuses to avoid addressing the issues raised.
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> And one more time, I give you an opportunity to address substabtive issues.
> 
> Source after source tells us 70% or more of the land in Israel still has an Arab owner. Under international law, these owners of the land have a clear right to return to their lands. Expalin why they should be denied their rights under international law.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.
> 
> And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

I did not say my claims are inarguable, I asked you to respond to what I said, and I provided links to two documents on the UNISPAL website and the so called blog you keep complaining about itself contains links to other UN documents and other sources.

All of these sources clearly tell us and are in agreement with one another that over 70% of the land of Palestine was owned by Arabs before the State of Israel was created by the UN. Further, they show Jews only owned no more than 6.2% of the land then.

One more time, if you are disputing this as factual, please provide sources that show all of these UN documents and other sources are in error.

One more time, explain why the Arab owners should not be allowed to return to their lands in Palestine, when international law clearly gives them that right.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You seem to have no ability to address the issues raised by this conflict.
> 
> You just keep finding excuses to avoid addressing the issues raised.
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> And one more time, I give you an opportunity to address substabtive issues.
> 
> Source after source tells us 70% or more of the land in Israel still has an Arab owner. Under international law, these owners of the land have a clear right to return to their lands. Expalin why they should be denied their rights under international law.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.
> 
> And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I did not say my claims are inarguable, I asked you to respond to what I said, and I provided links to two documents on the UNISPAL website and the so called blog you keep complaining about itself contains links to other UN documents and other sources.
> 
> All of these sources clearly tell us and are in agreement with one another that over 70% of the land of Palestine was owned by Arabs before the State of Israel was created by the UN. Further, they show Jews only owned no more than 6.2% of the land then.
> 
> One more time, if you are disputing this as factual, please provide sources that show all of these UN documents and other sources are in error.
> 
> One more time, explain why the Arab owners should not be allowed to return to their lands in Palestine, when international law clearly gives them that right.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Maybe it's because the Israeli government outranks the ineffectual, cowardly and pro-Muslim UN.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insist that your claims are inarguable and that we have option but to accept them. You will have to accept that not everyone will be bullied by those tactics.
> 
> And one more time I feel a need to explain that your posting of selected paragraphs that derive from someone's personal blog are not cause for blind acceptance as ultimate fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I did not say my claims are inarguable, I asked you to respond to what I said, and I provided links to two documents on the UNISPAL website and the so called blog you keep complaining about itself contains links to other UN documents and other sources.
> 
> All of these sources clearly tell us and are in agreement with one another that over 70% of the land of Palestine was owned by Arabs before the State of Israel was created by the UN. Further, they show Jews only owned no more than 6.2% of the land then.
> 
> One more time, if you are disputing this as factual, please provide sources that show all of these UN documents and other sources are in error.
> 
> One more time, explain why the Arab owners should not be allowed to return to their lands in Palestine, when international law clearly gives them that right.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's because the Israeli government outranks the ineffectual, cowardly and pro-Muslim UN.
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

You are not answering the questions either.

And we are not simply discussing the UN, much of this data comes from documents maintained by others, such as the British, as they administered their Mandate.

Here is a link to a document that can be read online and consists of over 1300 pages, The Survey Of Palestine, prepared by the British, and it addresses in great detail the makeup of the land of Palestine, pre-1948.

British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan

British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan

Why would any person expect Israel, which did not exist in our world pre-1948 to have records of land ownership in Palestine in pre-1948?

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of us are familiar with Robert _theyre beating me and I deserve it_ Fisk. Journalism used to be a profession of ethics and personal credibility. Robert Fisk was such a hack that slanted journalism and bised reporting was described as Fisking.
> 
> I dont mean to discredit your comments but Robert Fisk is a laughing stock in the journalist community.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: fisking
> Fisking
> The word is derived from articles written by Robert Fisk that were easily refuted, and refers to a point-by-point debunking of lies and/or idiocies.
> Here we have a great example of a fisking of a clearly biased writer.
> 
> Fisking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The term fisking is blogosphere slang describing a point-by-point criticism that highlights perceived errors, or disputes the analysis in a statement, article, or essay.[1]
> Eric S. Raymond, in the Jargon File, defined the term as:
> A point-by-point refutation of a blog entry or (especially) news story. A really stylish fisking is witty, logical, sarcastic and ruthlessly factual; flaming or handwaving is considered poor form.[2]
> 
> 
> I tried to address the ownership of land in a previous post. I'm just not convinced by arguments from Arabs / moslems that land was stolen as they claim. I know enough about the islamist precepts of waqf and islamist ideology to believe that claims to their entitlement to "Muslim Lands" carries with it a lot of historical and ideological baggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants  an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property  he said he believed that about 70 percent might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate  and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert  then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back? he asked. Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut  the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception  Yassir Arafats organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles  a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and terrorists  was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Sherri thinks Winston Churchill was a liar when he said that the Arabs came in hordes from their poor surrounding countries when the Jews  had jobs for them, the same  reason the Hispanics are coming to the U.S.  and the Muslims to Europe -- for jobs.  By the way, Sherri, why did your better half leave that wonderful Muslim country of Iran?
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> I guess Sherri thinks Winston Churchill was a liar when he said that the Arabs came in hordes from their poor surrounding countries when the Jews  had jobs for them, the same  reason the Hispanics are coming to the U.S.  and the Muslims to Europe -- for jobs.  By the way, Sherri, why did your better half leave that wonderful Muslim country of Iran?jt2


Jobs?  What jobs?

Here's one of the typical settlement rules for land ownership the zionists set up...



> _"*Keren ha-Yesod agreements: Employment of labour*
> 
> The following provisions are included:
> 
> 'Article 7 - The settler hereby undertakes that ... if and whenever he may be obliged to hire help,* he will hire Jewish workmen only*.'​
> "In the similar agreement for the Emek colonies, there is a provision as follows:
> 
> 'Article 11 - The settler undertakes ... *not to hire any outside labour except Jewish labourers*.'"​ _


Arabs have jobs where they only hire "jewish laborers"?  How does that happen?

Jobs, my ass!


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri thinks Winston Churchill was a liar when he said that the Arabs came in hordes from their poor surrounding countries when the Jews  had jobs for them, the same  reason the Hispanics are coming to the U.S.  and the Muslims to Europe -- for jobs.  By the way, Sherri, why did your better half leave that wonderful Muslim country of Iran?jt2
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs?  What jobs?
> 
> Here's one of the typical settlement rules for land ownership the zionists set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"*Keren ha-Yesod agreements: Employment of labour*
> 
> The following provisions are included:
> 
> 'Article 7 - The settler hereby undertakes that ... if and whenever he may be obliged to hire help,* he will hire Jewish workmen only*.'​
> "In the similar agreement for the Emek colonies, there is a provision as follows:
> 
> 'Article 11 - The settler undertakes ... *not to hire any outside labour except Jewish labourers*.'"​ _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs have jobs where they only hire "jewish laborers"?  How does that happen?
> 
> Jobs, my ass!
Click to expand...

I believe I was talking about Churchill's observations.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> I believe I was talking about Churchill's observations.


So the jobs were in England?


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I did not say my claims are inarguable, I asked you to respond to what I said, and I provided links to two documents on the UNISPAL website and the so called blog you keep complaining about itself contains links to other UN documents and other sources.
> 
> All of these sources clearly tell us and are in agreement with one another that over 70% of the land of Palestine was owned by Arabs before the State of Israel was created by the UN. Further, they show Jews only owned no more than 6.2% of the land then.
> 
> One more time, if you are disputing this as factual, please provide sources that show all of these UN documents and other sources are in error.
> 
> One more time, explain why the Arab owners should not be allowed to return to their lands in Palestine, when international law clearly gives them that right.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because the Israeli government outranks the ineffectual, cowardly and pro-Muslim UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> You are not answering the questions either.
> 
> And we are not simply discussing the UN, much of this data comes from documents maintained by others, such as the British, as they administered their Mandate.
> 
> Here is a link to a document that can be read online and consists of over 1300 pages, The Survey Of Palestine, prepared by the British, and it addresses in great detail the makeup of the land of Palestine, pre-1948.
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> Why would any person expect Israel, which did not exist in our world pre-1948 to have records of land ownership in Palestine in pre-1948?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Sherri, the information you seek with re to the humanitarian formation and acceptance of the State of Israel may be here: United Nations Official Document

You may not agree with it, but there are links to a lot of the period thinking and documentations of decisions made by the newly-formed United Nations, which at charter set point meeting, engaged approximately 51 nations. Their authority was to establish peace in nations beleaguered by a lack of it. Allies powers were very weary of Arab interference in World War II and their helpfulness to the Nazy Party of Germany. One of the concessions they required was a place for disenfranchised Jewish people who had no wish to return to Germany for any reason after their losses there were becoming fully recognized and acknowledged.

It was not set as a punishment so much as a demand that the Arabs live in peace with its occupants and quilt pawning their internal enemies off on other countries, which caused the EU problems for literally centuries of trying to make room for all the people the Arabs rejected. The Arabs were never satisfied. Not ever. They're still not, and nobody here can help it except to try to support the UN's decision after the war to place millions of Jews back to where they came from in the first place.

That is my understanding of the reason the United Nations was chartered--to bring peace back to the Middle East and ensure that Jewish persons had a homeland to call their own.

As to everybody here answering your questions, I doubt any of us here could satisfy your demands. But I can channel you to early decisions made by the newly-chartered United Nations.


----------



## Billo_Really

freedombecki said:


> Sherri, the information you seek with re to the humanitarian formation and acceptance of the State of Israel may be here: United Nations Official Document
> 
> You may not agree with it, but there are links to a lot of the period thinking and documentations of decisions made by the newly-formed United Nations, which at charter set point meeting, engaged approximately 51 nations. Their authority was to establish peace in nations beleaguered by a lack of it. Allies powers were very weary of Arab interference in World War II and their helpfulness to the Nazy Party of Germany. One of the concessions they required was a place for disenfranchised Jewish people who had no wish to return to Germany for any reason after their losses there were becoming fully recognized and acknowledged.
> 
> It was not set as a punishment so much as a demand that the Arabs live in peace with its occupants and quilt pawning their internal enemies off on other countries, which caused the EU problems for literally centuries of trying to make room for all the people the Arabs rejected. The Arabs were never satisfied. Not ever. They're still not, and nobody here can help it except to try to support the UN's decision after the war to place millions of Jews back to where they came from in the first place.
> 
> That is my understanding of the reason the United Nations was chartered--to bring peace back to the Middle East and ensure that Jewish persons had a homeland to call their own.
> 
> As to everybody here answering your questions, I doubt any of us here could satisfy your demands. But I can channel you to early decisions made by the newly-chartered United Nations.


That's a bad link.

Here's a map of land ownership in Palestine at the time of the jewish migration.





As you can see, arabs owned 90% of the land in Palestine.

Now, here's a map of the UN Partition Plan. 





As you can see, the UN provided for two states, not just the jewish one.

Now, here's a map of the territories Israel has illegally occupied since 1967. 





As you can see, it's not just the arabs, that are causing this problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because the Israeli government outranks the ineffectual, cowardly and pro-Muslim UN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> You are not answering the questions either.
> 
> And we are not simply discussing the UN, much of this data comes from documents maintained by others, such as the British, as they administered their Mandate.
> 
> Here is a link to a document that can be read online and consists of over 1300 pages, The Survey Of Palestine, prepared by the British, and it addresses in great detail the makeup of the land of Palestine, pre-1948.
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> Why would any person expect Israel, which did not exist in our world pre-1948 to have records of land ownership in Palestine in pre-1948?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, the information you seek with re to the humanitarian formation and acceptance of the State of Israel may be here: United Nations Official Document
> 
> You may not agree with it, but there are links to a lot of the period thinking and documentations of decisions made by the newly-formed United Nations, which at charter set point meeting, engaged approximately 51 nations. Their authority was to establish peace in nations beleaguered by a lack of it. Allies powers were very weary of Arab interference in World War II and their helpfulness to the Nazy Party of Germany. One of the concessions they required was a place for disenfranchised Jewish people who had no wish to return to Germany for any reason after their losses there were becoming fully recognized and acknowledged.
> 
> It was not set as a punishment so much as a demand that the Arabs live in peace with its occupants and quilt pawning their internal enemies off on other countries, which caused the EU problems for literally centuries of trying to make room for all the people the Arabs rejected. The Arabs were never satisfied. Not ever. They're still not, and nobody here can help it except to try to support the UN's decision after the war to place millions of Jews back to where they came from in the first place.
> 
> That is my understanding of the reason the United Nations was chartered--to bring peace back to the Middle East and ensure that Jewish persons had a homeland to call their own.
> 
> As to everybody here answering your questions, I doubt any of us here could satisfy your demands. But I can channel you to early decisions made by the newly-chartered United Nations.
Click to expand...


Your link shows that an armistice was called by UN security Council resolution.

Nobody lost that war.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because the Israeli government outranks the ineffectual, cowardly and pro-Muslim UN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> You are not answering the questions either.
> 
> And we are not simply discussing the UN, much of this data comes from documents maintained by others, such as the British, as they administered their Mandate.
> 
> Here is a link to a document that can be read online and consists of over 1300 pages, The Survey Of Palestine, prepared by the British, and it addresses in great detail the makeup of the land of Palestine, pre-1948.
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine, prepared by the British Mandate for UN prior to proposing the 1947 partition plan
> 
> Why would any person expect Israel, which did not exist in our world pre-1948 to have records of land ownership in Palestine in pre-1948?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, the information you seek with re to the humanitarian formation and acceptance of the State of Israel may be here: United Nations Official Document
> 
> You may not agree with it, but there are links to a lot of the period thinking and documentations of decisions made by the newly-formed United Nations, which at charter set point meeting, engaged approximately 51 nations. Their authority was to establish peace in nations beleaguered by a lack of it. Allies powers were very weary of Arab interference in World War II and their helpfulness to the Nazy Party of Germany. One of the concessions they required was a place for disenfranchised Jewish people who had no wish to return to Germany for any reason after their losses there were becoming fully recognized and acknowledged.
> 
> It was not set as a punishment so much as a demand that the Arabs live in peace with its occupants and quilt pawning their internal enemies off on other countries, which caused the EU problems for literally centuries of trying to make room for all the people the Arabs rejected. The Arabs were never satisfied. Not ever. They're still not, and nobody here can help it except to try to support the UN's decision after the war to place millions of Jews back to where they came from in the first place.
> 
> That is my understanding of the reason the United Nations was chartered--to bring peace back to the Middle East and ensure that Jewish persons had a homeland to call their own.
> 
> As to everybody here answering your questions, I doubt any of us here could satisfy your demands. But I can channel you to early decisions made by the newly-chartered United Nations.
Click to expand...


freedombecki,

Your link, addressing events at the UN in July of 1948, does not address the points I was making in my prior posts. 

What  I have been saying in my posts is that pre 1948, over 70% of the land inside Israel was owned by Arabs, that the UN Partition Plan did nothing to change private land ownership of Arabs or Jews, and that under intl law when people flee their homes in war they are allowed to return to their homes when hostilities end. And that right there is the essence of the right of return issue that Palestinian refugees who fled their homes in 1948 are arguing, that they are still waiting to be allowed to return to their lands in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories. The right of return issue is a separate issue from the issue of whether Palestine should be divided into two states, an Arab State and a Jewish State or one state, with all people having equal rights.

I have been trying to get other posters to respond to what I am saying here, to no avail. 

What your link does not address, when it addresses the UN calling for cessation of violence by Arab nations, is the fact that before the Partition Plan was even voted upon, in November of 1947, and before neighboring countries were involved in any fighting, Israel  already had begun ethnically cleansing Arab villages and taking land allocated to the Arab State under the Partition Plan. This is addressed by Israeli Historian Tom Segev in his book, 1949. I have read that I think about 300,000 Arabs had already been ethnically cleansed from their homes before Arab nations engaged in any fighting with Israel. Israeli historian Illan Pappe addresses the plan Israel carried out to ethnically cleanse the lands of Israel of its Arab residents in the now classic book, which I believe can be read in its entirety online, The Ethnic Cleansing Of Palestine.

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You can call it a tactic if you wish but that does not change the fact that Fisk has a reputation (that he built himself), of slanted journalism. Fisk writing a book covering recent Middle Eastern history is really immaterial.
> 
> I think that if anyone examines geopolitics in the islamist Middle East there comes an understanding that the focal point of the myriad issues confronting the Arab/Moslem world has everything to do with the existence of Jews and a Jewish state on land considered to be an islamist waqf, Arab intransigence, an inability to compromise and an injured Arab / Moslem psyche that is still reeling from Western ascendency. Arabs / moslems were once a formidable military force and their wars of conquest and subjugation girdled the globe. The point of contention that grips the Arab / Moslem psyche and which fuels their 800 year-old grudge is the humiliating incompetence and ineptitude of theocratic totalitarianism as compared to liberal democracy. This enrages Arabs / Moslems and their wounded, adolescent pride is still suffering.[/QUOT
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You can choose to buy into all the distorted truths you choose, and I can choose to believe Truth, including the truth about who Robert Fisk is, a principled and reputable journalist who has spent decades reporting on uncomfortable truths about what is really happening in the Middle East. There is such Freedom in the Truth, I can only pity those who deny it and distort it! And while there was much criticism of his reporting on the stories of the individual refugees and the 70% of the land which has both an Arab and Israeli owner, primarily because they showed the human side of the refugees, these facts were not proven to be false.
> 
> 
> Israel did not just walk into an uninhabited land, which had no owners of the land in 1948. Prior to the ethnic cleansing in 1947 through 1949 that removed over 750,000 Arabs from Palestine, Arabs made up over two thirds of the population of Palestine and Jews owned only 6% of the land of Palestine, these facts are reported in UN documents.
> 
> 
> "During the 25 years of the Palestine Mandate, from 1922 to 1947, large-scale Jewish immigration from abroad, mainly from Eastern Europe took place, the numbers swelling in the 1930s with the notorious Nazi persecution of Jewry. Over this period the Jewish population of Palestine, composed principally of immigrants, increased from less than 10 per cent in 1917 to over 30 per cent in 1947. Palestinian demands for independence and resistance to Jewish immigration led to a rebellion in 1937, followed by continuing terrorism and violence from both sides during and immediately after the Second World War. Great Britain, as the Mandatory Power, tried to implement various formulas to bring independence to a land ravaged by violence. A partition scheme, a formula for provincial autonomy, a unified independent Palestine were all considered and abandoned, and in 1947, Great Britain in frustration turned the problem over to the United Nations."
> 
> "The basic conflict in Palestine is a clash of two intense nationalisms. Regardless of the historical origins of the conflict, the rights and wrongs of the promises and counter-promises, and the international intervention incident to the Mandate, there are now in Palestine some 650,000 Jews and some 1,200,000 Arabs who are dissimilar in their ways of living and, for the time being, separated by political interests which render difficult full and effective political co-operation among them, whether voluntary or induced by constitutional arrangements."
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)
> 
> 
> "At the culmination of a quarter century of Mandatory rule, Palestine had been radically transformed in demographic terms. The population of Palestine had increased tremendously - from the 750,000 of the 1922 census to almost 1,850,000 at the end of 1946 - an increase of nearly 250 per cent. During this period the Jewish population had soared from 56,000 after the First World War to 84,000 in 1922 to 608,000 in 1946, an increase of about 725 per cent. 141/ From constituting less than a tenth of the population in Palestine after the First World War, the Jewish community in 1947 constituted nearly a third. A good part of this was due to births within Palestine but legal immigration alone accounted for over 376,000, with illegal immigration being estimated at another 65,000 - a total of 440,000. 142/ This Jewish population was primarily urban - about 70 per cent to 75 per cent in and around the cities of Jerusalem, Jaffa-Tel Aviv and Haifa. 143/
> 
> Land holding patterns had also changed considerably. From the 650,000 dunums held by Jewish organizations in 1920, of the total land area of 26 million dunums, the figure at the end of 1946 had reached 1,625,000 dunums - an increase of about 250 per cent 144/ and Jewish settlement had displaced large numbers of Palestinian Arab peasants. Even so, this area represented only 6.2 per cent of the total area of Palestine and 12 per cent of the cultivable land. "
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> 
> Why would the indigenous peoples be unhappy with the Partition Plan? It allocated over half of the land of Palestine to a Jewish State, when Jews made up less than one third of the population and owned only 6.2% of the land of Palestine.
> 
> When we consider the facts of who made up the population of Palestine in 1947, over two thirds were Arab, and the land ownership, only 6%  of the land owned by Jews, the fact that Robert Fisk learned what he did about the large percentage of the land that today has both Arab and Jewish owners makes perfect sense. The allocation of a land as a Jewish State, we must remember, did not change underlying private land ownership, the only thing that did change was state land ownership, which did change and was turned over to the Jewish State when Israel was created in 1947/1948.
> 
> Sherri





> ...the only thing that did change was state land ownership, which did change and was turned over to the Jewish State when Israel was created in 1947/1948.



Who turned it over and when did that happen?


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Keren ha-Yesod agreements: Employment of labour
> 'Article 7 - The settler hereby undertakes that ... if and whenever he may be obliged to hire help, he will hire Jewish workmen only.'
> "In the similar agreement for the Emek colonies, there is a provision as follows:
> 'Article 11 - The settler undertakes ... not to hire any outside labour except Jewish labourers.'"_


Great! Jews should have jobs too.


loinboy said:


> _Arabs have jobs where they only hire "jewish laborers"?_


Arabs should be obsessing themselves with getting a life and a job.


loinboy said:


> _How does that happen?_


Very simple, actually. The jobs palistanians have, are in the so-called government sector, subsisting on the international community handouts. $22 mln. monthly pays their salaries alone. Honorable P F Tinmore likes to drivel about palistanian "industries", but the fact is there isn't any except the industry of occupation, which palistanians have perfected to the level of absurd - Jesus has recently become a model palistanian shahid, for one example.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Nobody lost that war._


Funny palistanians babble "occupation".


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Here's a map of land ownership in Palestine at the time of the jewish migration. As you can see, arabs owned 90% of the land in Palestine._


In arab dreams, of course.
7% of the land of the west palestine was owned by jews.
7-8% was owned by absentee landowners, arab effendi clans.
16% was owned by various churches and other foreign entities.
The remainder - 70% - was state lands, owned first by the sultan and later by the Govt of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here's a map of land ownership in Palestine at the time of the jewish migration. As you can see, arabs owned 90% of the land in Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> In arab dreams, of course.
> 7% of the land of the west palestine was owned by jews.
> 7-8% was owned by absentee landowners, arab effendi clans.
> 16% was owned by various churches and other foreign entities.
> The remainder - 70% - was state lands, owned first by the sultan and later by the Govt of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Essentially correct. The Palestinians had land rights to the state lands These rights could be bought, sold, or inherited. After the fall of the Ottoman Empire, these Palestinians retained the rights to their land.

Of course no matter who owned pieces of land it was all Palestinian land.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here's a map of land ownership in Palestine at the time of the jewish migration. As you can see, arabs owned 90% of the land in Palestine._
> 
> 
> 
> In arab dreams, of course.
> 7% of the land of the west palestine was owned by jews.
> 7-8% was owned by absentee landowners, arab effendi clans.
> 16% was owned by various churches and other foreign entities.
> The remainder - 70% - was state lands, owned first by the sultan and later by the Govt of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Essentially correct._
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm honored!


P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians had land rights to the state lands These rights could be bought, sold, or inherited. After the fall of the Ottoman Empire, these Palestinians retained the rights to their land._


Nah. Palistanians, being a 1964 invention, are out of the picture, of course. And major arab immigrants retained the rights to nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period.

According to its report, 20 Palestinians were rendered homeless as a result of these demolitions.

The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians.

http://www.palestine-info.co.uk/En/...DsjZD0DKhQcTOtoOfAmHhEJjrLSoZ8CDiJIgvRxKd4xc=


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period.
> 
> According to its report, 20 Palestinians were rendered homeless as a result of these demolitions.
> 
> The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians.
> 
> OCHA: Israel razed 15 Palestinian structures in one week


Illegal and unauthorized structures, most likely. That's the usual reason.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period.
> 
> According to its report, 20 Palestinians were rendered homeless as a result of these demolitions.
> 
> The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians.
> 
> OCHA: Israel razed 15 Palestinian structures in one week



They should stop building on land that doesn't belong to them.
They should stop building without proper permits.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period. ... The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians._


So many palistanian squatters!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I am quite familiar with this popular tactic, of right wing types ,of attacking the messenger to deflect from the truth being told about events unfolding with respect to Israel. And it has really gotten old, and simply does not work anymore. It has lost its effectiveness.
> 
> Robert Fisk has worked as a journalist in Lebanon for deacades, and he has written thousands of articles for papers and written two very detailed books about the events unfloding in Lebanon and throughout the Middle East, entitled Pity The Nation and The Great War For Civilisation.
> 
> Here is what Robert Fisk reported about land ownership in Israel, pre 1948, and as I write this, I realize I was wrong about the percentage of land with an Arab and Israeli owner today, that figure is 70%, not 90%. And it is not only Israel who holds records establishing these facts, Turkey does, too.
> 
> 
> "The Custodian of Absentee Property did not choose to discuss politics. But when I asked him how much of the land of the state of Israel might potentially have two claimants  an Arab and a Jew holding respectively a British mandate and an Israeli deed to the same property  he said he believed that about 70 percent might fall into this category. If this figure was accurate  and it should be remembered that over half of Israel in 1948 consisted of the Negev desert  then it suggested that Arabs owned a far greater proportion of that part of Palestine which became Israel than has previously been imagined. Jacob Manor seemed unaffected by this fact. Do you really believe that the Palestinians want to come back? he asked. Most of them have died. And their children are in good positions now.
> 
> If this extraordinary statement involved a blindness to reality, it provided no warning of the storm of anger and abuse which my series of articles in The Times was to generate among Israelis and their supporters in Britain. At some length and in careful detail I had told the story of David Damiani, Kanaan Abut Khadra, Fatima Zamzam and of another Palestinian woman, Rifka Boulos, who had lost land in Jerusalem. To visit their former homes and lands had been like touching history. For I had also told of the lives of those who now lived on or near those lands. Save for one mention of a PLO official in Beirut  the spokesman slugging champagne at the diplomatic reception  Yassir Arafats organisation did not receive a single reference in the thousands of words I wrote. The Times also carried a long interview with Jacob Manor. But the reaction to the articles  a series that dealt with Palestinians as individual human beings rather than as some kind of refugee caste manipulated by fanatics and terrorists  was deeply instructive."
> 
> Robert Fisk - The Keys to Palestine
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri thinks Winston Churchill was a liar when he said that the Arabs came in hordes from their poor surrounding countries when the Jews  had jobs for them, the same  reason the Hispanics are coming to the U.S.  and the Muslims to Europe -- for jobs.  By the way, Sherri, why did your better half leave that wonderful Muslim country of Iran?
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> Why should I care what you say Winston Churchill said at some unknown date in the past?
> 
> What possible relevance does this man's statements you set forth have to do with anything?
> 
> We are addressing the population of Palestine pre-1948, and what percentage were Arab versus Jewish, and land ownership then, do you have anything addressing that?
> 
> My husband came to the US to attend school here, and he later became a resident and then a citizen.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period.
> 
> According to its report, 20 Palestinians were rendered homeless as a result of these demolitions.
> 
> The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians.
> 
> OCHA: Israel razed 15 Palestinian structures in one week
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal and unauthorized structures, most likely. That's the usual reason.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with giving them a fine and some time to bring their home up to code?

Shouldn't the punishment fit the crime?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They should stop building on land that doesn't belong to them.
> They should stop building without proper permits.


You should stop acting like you have a brain!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should stop building on land that doesn't belong to them.
> They should stop building without proper permits.
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop acting like you have a brain!
Click to expand...


Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
Or are you going to run away again, Princess?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should stop building on land that doesn't belong to them.
> They should stop building without proper permits.
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop acting like you have a brain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
Click to expand...


Toddsterpatriot,

Why do you keep asking this same question over and over? I know I have answered this before, sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples, and I think the proper date to determine who the indigenous peoples with rights in the land are, is 1947, when the UN Partition Plan was voted upon. We look to land ownership then.

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?


I've seen The Who six times in concert (only once with Keith Moon) and find your avatar appauling.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop acting like you have a brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot,
> 
> Why do you keep asking this same question over and over? I know I have answered this before, sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples, and I think the proper date to determine who the indigenous peoples with rights in the land are, is 1947, when the UN Partition Plan was voted upon. We look to land ownership then.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*Why do you keep asking this same question over and over?*

Because Princess refuses to answer.

*sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples*

They didn't have it under the Ottomans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen The Who six times in concert (only once with Keith Moon) and find your avatar appauling.
Click to expand...


Don't cry.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot,
> 
> Why do you keep asking this same question over and over? I know I have answered this before, sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples, and I think the proper date to determine who the indigenous peoples with rights in the land are, is 1947, when the UN Partition Plan was voted upon. We look to land ownership then.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why do you keep asking this same question over and over?*
> 
> Because Princess refuses to answer.
> 
> *sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples*
> 
> They didn't have it under the Ottomans.
Click to expand...


Toddsterpatriot, 

Everywhere there was a Mandate after WW1 and the breakup of the Ottoman empire , the lands in the Mandate have been turned over to the indigenous peoples except in Palestine. The people have a right of self determination to form their own state in these lands, under intl law, that can potentially be satisfied by either the one state or two state options, in my opinion. This UN document addresses these issues.

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot,
> 
> Why do you keep asking this same question over and over? I know I have answered this before, sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples, and I think the proper date to determine who the indigenous peoples with rights in the land are, is 1947, when the UN Partition Plan was voted upon. We look to land ownership then.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you keep asking this same question over and over?*
> 
> Because Princess refuses to answer.
> 
> *sovereignty in the land lies with the indigenous peoples*
> 
> They didn't have it under the Ottomans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot,
> 
> Everywhere there was a Mandate after WW1 and the breakup of the Ottoman empire , the lands in the Mandate have been turned over to the indigenous peoples except in Palestine. The people have a right of self determination to form their own state in these lands, under intl law, that can potentially be satisfied by either the one state or two state options, in my opinion. This UN document addresses these issues.
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*The people have a right of self determination to form their own state in these lands*

Yeah, the Arabs sure fucked up in 1948, didn't they?
They could have had their own failed state on the portion of the mandate they were offered. 
At least they can build their own peaceful state in Gaza.
Oops, fucked that up too.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, the Arabs sure fucked up in 1948, didn't they?
> They could have had their own failed state on the portion of the mandate they were offered.
> At least they can build their own peaceful state in Gaza.
> Oops, fucked that up too.


The only thing fucked up, is you in the ass.

You like it in the ass, don't you?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Don't cry.


I know I can make you cry if you try to say that shit to me face-to-face.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Arabs sure fucked up in 1948, didn't they?
> They could have had their own failed state on the portion of the mandate they were offered.
> At least they can build their own peaceful state in Gaza.
> Oops, fucked that up too.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing fucked up, is you in the ass.
> 
> You like it in the ass, don't you?
Click to expand...


Oh Princess, don't get yourself all worked up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I can make you cry if you try to say that shit to me face-to-face.
Click to expand...


Ohhh, internet tough guy. LOL!


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _What's wrong with giving them a fine and some time to bring their home up to code?_


And what's, supposedly, wrong with giving them a fine and some time to pack up and get lost?


----------



## P F Tinmore

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The UN office for the coordination of humanitarian affairs (OCHA) said in its weekly report covering some Israeli violations from 20 to 26 June that Israel demolished 15 Palestinian homes and structures in the occupied territories of the West Bank and Jerusalem during the reporting period.
> 
> According to its report, 20 Palestinians were rendered homeless as a result of these demolitions.
> 
> The report recalled that Israel has razed 371 Palestinian structures, including 124 residential buildings since the beginning of the current year and consequently displaced 600 Palestinians.
> 
> OCHA: Israel razed 15 Palestinian structures in one week
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal and unauthorized structures, most likely. That's the usual reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with giving them a fine and some time to bring their home up to code?
> 
> Shouldn't the punishment fit the crime?
Click to expand...


The only code is that you have to be Jewish to get a building permit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should stop building on land that doesn't belong to them.
> They should stop building without proper permits.
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop acting like you have a brain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
Click to expand...


The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967. Now it is Israeli occupied Palestinian land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop acting like you have a brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967. Now it is Israeli occupied Palestinian land.
Click to expand...


*The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967.*

Who owned it before the Jordanians occupied it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out who owned the "West Bank" before Israel decided to occupy?
> Or are you going to run away again, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967. Now it is Israeli occupied Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967.*
> 
> Who owned it before the Jordanians occupied it?
Click to expand...


The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. Occupation does not change ownership.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967. Now it is Israeli occupied Palestinian land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967.*
> 
> Who owned it before the Jordanians occupied it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. Occupation does not change ownership.
Click to expand...


*The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. *

It wasn't the Arabs who lived there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The West Bank was Jordanian occupied Palestinian land from 1949 until 1967.*
> 
> Who owned it before the Jordanians occupied it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. Occupation does not change ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. *
> 
> It wasn't the Arabs who lived there.
Click to expand...


Do you think it was all those Europeans who did not?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. Occupation does not change ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The same people who owned it after Jordan occupied it. *
> 
> It wasn't the Arabs who lived there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think it was all those Europeans who did not?
Click to expand...


Or the Turks who didn't live there?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sherri thinks Winston Churchill was a liar when he said that the Arabs came in hordes from their poor surrounding countries when the Jews  had jobs for them, the same  reason the Hispanics are coming to the U.S.  and the Muslims to Europe -- for jobs.  By the way, Sherri, why did your better half leave that wonderful Muslim country of Iran?
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> Why should I care what you say Winston Churchill said at some unknown date in the past?
> 
> What possible relevance does this man's statements you set forth have to do with anything?
> 
> We are addressing the population of Palestine pre-1948, and what percentage were Arab versus Jewish, and land ownership then, do you have anything addressing that?
> 
> My husband came to the US to attend school here, and he later became a resident and then a citizen.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very relevant what Winston Churchill said before 1948.  Are you that dense that you don't realize that the British officials stationed in the region saw what was happening about how these Arabs were coming in from their poor countries for the jobs that were made available by the Jews?  Are your eyes closed to how there are population changes in your own area where people from all over the world are settling for the opportunities they find here.  As for your husband staying here, you mentioned the other day that the Jews still in Iran loved their homeland so didn't your husband love the glorious Muslim Republic of Iran that he wanted to go back.  You could have gone with him and donned a burqa there.
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 53 citizens over the course of the past week including nine children and four liberated prisoners.

The Palestine prisoners&#8217; center for studies said in a press release on Saturday that the arrest campaigns targeted the cities of Jerusalem, Al-Khalil, Nablus, Tulkarem, Bethlehem, and Ramallah.

The statement noted that the youngest in the detained nine children was 14-year-old Mohammed Baydon from Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem.

Report: IOF arrested 53 citizens including 9 children in one week


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided an area to the east of Rafah, south of Gaza Strip, on Tuesday morning, local sources told the PIC reporter.

They said that a number of armored vehicles escorted bulldozers that started leveling land east of Rafah.

They pointed out that the IOF soldiers were opening random fire at Palestinian neighborhoods to the west of the targeted area.

IOF soldiers infiltrate in southern Gaza


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 53 citizens over the course of the past week including nine children and four liberated prisoners.
> 
> The Palestine prisoners&#8217; center for studies said in a press release on Saturday that the arrest campaigns targeted the cities of Jerusalem, Al-Khalil, Nablus, Tulkarem, Bethlehem, and Ramallah.
> 
> The statement noted that the youngest in the detained nine children was 14-year-old Mohammed Baydon from Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Report: IOF arrested 53 citizens including 9 children in one week


Why, I wonder?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided an area to the east of Rafah, south of Gaza Strip, on Tuesday morning, local sources told the PIC reporter.
> 
> They said that a number of armored vehicles escorted bulldozers that started leveling land east of Rafah.
> 
> They pointed out that the IOF soldiers were opening random fire at Palestinian neighborhoods to the west of the targeted area.
> 
> IOF soldiers infiltrate in southern Gaza


This article is actually about Israeli forces courageously defending their border from islamist terrorists.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided an area to the east of Rafah, south of Gaza Strip, on Tuesday morning, local sources told the PIC reporter.
> 
> They said that a number of armored vehicles escorted bulldozers that started leveling land east of Rafah.
> 
> They pointed out that the IOF soldiers were opening random fire at Palestinian neighborhoods to the west of the targeted area.
> 
> IOF soldiers infiltrate in southern Gaza


Any reason given, Sneezy?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 53 citizens over the course of the past week including nine children and four liberated prisoners.
> 
> The Palestine prisoners center for studies said in a press release on Saturday that the arrest campaigns targeted the cities of Jerusalem, Al-Khalil, Nablus, Tulkarem, Bethlehem, and Ramallah.
> 
> The statement noted that the youngest in the detained nine children was 14-year-old Mohammed Baydon from Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Report: IOF arrested 53 citizens including 9 children in one week
> 
> 
> 
> Why, I wonder?
Click to expand...


Check it out. It is an interesting read.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested 53 citizens over the course of the past week including nine children and four liberated prisoners.
> 
> The Palestine prisoners center for studies said in a press release on Saturday that the arrest campaigns targeted the cities of Jerusalem, Al-Khalil, Nablus, Tulkarem, Bethlehem, and Ramallah.
> 
> The statement noted that the youngest in the detained nine children was 14-year-old Mohammed Baydon from Silwan town in occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> Report: IOF arrested 53 citizens including 9 children in one week
> 
> 
> 
> Why, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out. It is an interesting read.
Click to expand...


Oooh, fiction!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out. It is an interesting read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh, fiction!
Click to expand...


Only if you read the Israeli version.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out. It is an interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, fiction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you read the Israeli version.
Click to expand...


Your fiction is so colorful!


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land west of Al-Khalil city in preparation for establishing a new settlement.

Local sources told the PIC that the bulldozing of 100 dunums of land on Saturday took place in Deir Al-Asal beyond the separation wall west of the village.

Dozens of bulldozers and tractors are working in the area under IOF protection, the sources said.

The IOF command approved the establishment of hundreds of settlements and outposts in the West Bank mostly concentrating in the southern areas.

IOF bulldoze land to prepare for new settlement in Al-Khalil


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land *

They bulldozed imaginary land? Cool!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land *
> 
> They bulldozed imaginary land? Cool!



Israel has been fighting imaginary people for a hundred years.

And they have not won yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land *
> 
> They bulldozed imaginary land? Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been fighting imaginary people for a hundred years.
> 
> And they have not won yet.
Click to expand...


They've been fighting Arabs.
And they win at every turn.
Last time I looked, those Israelis control more land today than they did in 1948.
That must be because "they have not won yet"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land *
> 
> They bulldozed imaginary land? Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been fighting imaginary people for a hundred years.
> 
> And they have not won yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been fighting Arabs.
> And they win at every turn.
> Last time I looked, those Israelis control more land today than they did in 1948.
> That must be because "they have not won yet"
Click to expand...


Israel occupies Palestine but it does not own any of it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been fighting imaginary people for a hundred years.
> 
> And they have not won yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been fighting Arabs.
> And they win at every turn.
> Last time I looked, those Israelis control more land today than they did in 1948.
> That must be because "they have not won yet"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel occupies Palestine but it does not own any of it.
Click to expand...


They own more of it than your Arab buddies own. LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in 17 military vehicles stormed Ein Sinjer hamlet on the road between the town of Dura and Al-Khalil city on Sunday.

Eyewitnesses told the PIC that dozens of IOF soldiers mounting 14 jeeps and three personnel carriers broke into the hamlet then continued their advance into Dura.

They said that the soldiers in Ein Sinjer were carrying maps that raised fears among the hamlet&#8217;s population that they were planning for a new settlement outpost on its land.

IOF troops storm Al-Khalil town in 17 vehicles


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in 17 military vehicles stormed Ein Sinjer hamlet on the road between the town of Dura and Al-Khalil city on Sunday.
> 
> Eyewitnesses told the PIC that dozens of IOF soldiers mounting 14 jeeps and three personnel carriers broke into the hamlet then continued their advance into Dura.
> 
> They said that the soldiers in Ein Sinjer were carrying maps that raised fears among the hamlets population that they were planning for a new settlement outpost on its land.
> 
> IOF troops storm Al-Khalil town in 17 vehicles


Sounds like a well planned and coordinated operation by the Israeli forces looking to prevent further pal terror attacks. 

I congratulate the Israeli Liberation Forces as I'm sure you do, also.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Sounds like a well planned and coordinated operation by the Israeli forces looking to prevent further pal terror attacks.
> 
> I congratulate the Israeli Liberation Forces as I'm sure you do, also.


You act like the average German's did back in the 30's, when their government told them about a jewish threat to their homeland.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bulldozed vast tracts of Palestinian land *
> 
> They bulldozed imaginary land? Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been fighting imaginary people for a hundred years.
> 
> And they have not won yet.
Click to expand...



Like those "Palestinians," you never seem to learn your lesson:
Israel - 23,000 days od STATEHOOD and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well planned and coordinated operation by the Israeli forces looking to prevent further pal terror attacks.
> 
> I congratulate the Israeli Liberation Forces as I'm sure you do, also.
> 
> 
> 
> You act like the average German's did back in the 30's, when their government told them about a jewish threat to their homeland.
Click to expand...


No kidding, really? I'm not aware that the Jews used suicide bombings in 1930's Germany.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well planned and coordinated operation by the Israeli forces looking to prevent further pal terror attacks.
> 
> I congratulate the Israeli Liberation Forces as I'm sure you do, also.
> 
> 
> 
> You act like the average German's did back in the 30's, when their government told them about a jewish threat to their homeland.
Click to expand...


The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well planned and coordinated operation by the Israeli forces looking to prevent further pal terror attacks.
> 
> I congratulate the Israeli Liberation Forces as I'm sure you do, also.
> 
> 
> 
> You act like the average German's did back in the 30's, when their government told them about a jewish threat to their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.
Click to expand...

Some Zionists did far worse, and you probably missed that too.

"Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"

51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act like the average German's did back in the 30's, when their government told them about a jewish threat to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Zionists did far worse, and you probably missed that too.
> 
> "Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"
> 
> 51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis
Click to expand...

Well, until I clicked the link, I was prepared to read 51 documents I never heard about,then.........


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.


Troll boy tries to change subject with troll statement.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> No kidding, really? I'm not aware that the Jews used suicide bombings in 1930's Germany.


Ya know, you should understand the point someone was making before choosing to respond to it.  Because dumbass comments like that,  show you have no clue as to what you're talking about.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, really? I'm not aware that the Jews used suicide bombings in 1930's Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, you should understand the point someone was making before choosing to respond to it.  Because dumbass comments like that,  show you have no clue as to what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking you decided to reassess you malformed "analogy" as it was poorly chosen and obviously left you exposed to ridicule.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> I'm thinking you decided to reassess you malformed "analogy" as it was poorly chosen and obviously left you exposed to ridicule.


No need to re-think anything, my "analogy" fits you like a glove.

What doesn't fit, are your dumbass responses that have nothing to do with the point I was making.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll boy tries to change subject with troll statement.
Click to expand...


Terrorist lover shows his stupidity.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you decided to reassess you malformed "analogy" as it was poorly chosen and obviously left you exposed to ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to re-think anything, my "analogy" fits you like a glove.
> 
> What doesn't fit, are your dumbass responses that have nothing to do with the point I was making.
Click to expand...


The tough-guy thing is getting old, bunki.

If you have a point to make, you need to do more in connection with making a convincing argument, clearly delineated.

Of course, failing the above, you can always threaten to beat me up after school... Or hurl the f-bomb.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were firing rockets at German civilians? I must have missed that in my history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Zionists did far worse, and you probably missed that too.
> 
> "Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"
> 
> 51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, until I clicked the link, I was prepared to read 51 documents I never heard about,then.........
Click to expand...

*And then...?*

*"In 1983*, Croom Helm Ltd. published my 1st book, Zionism in the Age of the Dictators. American writers don't expect favorable reviews from the London Times, but editorialist Edward Mortimer declared that '*Brenner is able to cite numerous cases where Zionists collaborated with anti-Semitic regimes, including Hitler's*.'

"Still less could a Trotskyist dream of a review from Izvestia, the Soviet government gazette, but they hailed it. 'During the world war, Brenner points out, *Zionism showed its real meaning: for the sake of its ambitions, it sacrificed the blood of millions of Jews*.'" 

51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis

What scared you away, Hoss?
Trotsky is still dead...


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> The tough-guy thing is getting old, bunki.


What's "tough guy" about it?  I said I didn't need to re-think my point.  The anaology was accurate and valid.



Hollie said:


> If you have a point to make, you need to do more in connection with making a convincing argument, clearly delineated.


If you didn't understand my point, why did you respond to it anyway?  Not only did you respond to it, you acted like you knew what my point was with those two bullshit inferences.  If you needed me to explain it in a little more detail, why didn't you ask that before?  But since you now have, I will...

There are many similarities between how average Israeli's view Palestinian's and how average German's viewed the jews back in the 30's.  Where there is a definate difference in degree, for many, the level of hatred is the same.  And it is manifested by your indifference to IDF atrocities towards the Palestinian's.  How was it possible for 6 million people to be so brutally murdered over the span of 10 years, with no one standing up in its early stages and saying,_ "Hey, this is bullshit!"_

The Holocaust didn't just happen overnight.  And it couldn't of happened at all without the majority of the German population accepting the obvious lies it's leaders were telling them about an entire race of people.

Now we fast forward to today and you either have a personal interest in seeing this treatment of the Pals continue, or you blindly accept this bullshit the government is feeding you.  And when given the evidence that shows IDF atrocities and war crimes, you refuse to believe it and automatically dismiss  as   bullshit.

That's exactly how average German's reacted when they were informed of the Holocaust.  And they continued to disbelieve those reports until Eisenhower made them bury the dead!  Which is something, I think, you should be made to do, as well.



Hollie said:


> Of course, failing the above, you can always threaten to beat me up after school... Or hurl the f-bomb.


I don't hit women.  Well..........let's just say, I've only hit one.  And that's because she was like Joe Frazier in my face, knocking me around the room, rolling her shoulder into her punches, etc; finally after 10 minutes I said to myself, _"Wait a minute, I don't take this shit from anybody!"  _So I dropped her!  She went limp for about 20 seconds, then got up like a tasmanian devil and knocked me completly through the bedroom door and into the hall.  

_Thanks for the trip down memory lane!_


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Zionists did far worse, and you probably missed that too.
> 
> "Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"
> 
> 51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> Well, until I clicked the link, I was prepared to read 51 documents I never heard about,then.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And then...?*
> 
> *"In 1983*, Croom Helm Ltd. published my 1st book, Zionism in the Age of the Dictators. American writers don't expect favorable reviews from the London Times, but editorialist Edward Mortimer declared that '*Brenner is able to cite numerous cases where Zionists collaborated with anti-Semitic regimes, including Hitler's*.'
> 
> "Still less could a Trotskyist dream of a review from Izvestia, the Soviet government gazette, but they hailed it. 'During the world war, Brenner points out, *Zionism showed its real meaning: for the sake of its ambitions, it sacrificed the blood of millions of Jews*.'"
> 
> 51 Documents - Zionist Collaboration With The Nazis
> 
> What scared you away, Hoss?
> Trotsky is still dead...
Click to expand...

I got scared away by "Honest Abe" Rense. Jaysus!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian man was shot and injured at the hands of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) in Qarara town to the east of Khan Younis, south of the Gaza Strip, on Monday.

Medical sources said that a 30-year-old man was hit with a bullet in his foot when IOF soldiers fired at him from a military watchtower.

Palestinian man shot in Gaza


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight








"On Saturday, 7 July 2012 at approximately 3:00PM (GMT+2) Israeli settlers from the illegal settlement of Itamar approached three Palestinian farmers in Yanoun who were harvesting their wheat and grazing their sheep. The settlers were armed with knives and killed three of the farmers' sheep.

A clash then ensued, in which the settlers and farmers began throwing stones at one another. When Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) arrived to the scene, three fires were ablaze in the fields, but it was unknown whether the flames were intentionally lit by the settlers or were started by teargas canisters that the Israeli military fired at the farmers."


Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight | Mondoweiss


Here is some information about Itamar, the illegal Jewish settlement the attack upon Palestinians began from. They only exist by virtue of their land thefts.


"The illegal settlement of Itamar lies two kilometers south of Balata and Askar refugee camps on the outskirts of Nablus city. Itamar was established in 1984 as a religious settlement for Orthodox settlers. Today Itamar has six 'outposts' (new settlements) which stretch out towards the Jordan valley. In total, these proto-settlements  together with the parent settlement  have confiscated over 6000 dunums of land from five local Palestinian villages."

POICA-Settlers of Itamar still fighting to maintain illegal outposts

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the house of lawyer Shireen Al-Aisawi in Aisawiye village in occupied Jerusalem at dawn Tuesday.

Local sources said that Israeli soldiers and intelligence agents broke into the home of Aisawi and confiscated her personal computer and mobile phones.

The Israeli occupation authority has been systematically persecuting Aisawi, who has been practicing her profession as a lawyer for ten years.

She was detained and her family members were bullied and her five brothers were arrested on separate occasions.

Aisawi is one of the activists in defense of Palestinian prisoners and is a lawyer with the Palestine branch of the international movement for the defense of children. She also follows up the cases of detained Palestinian leaders and Jordanian prisoners.

IOF soldiers storm home of Jerusalemite lawyer


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed the house of lawyer Shireen Al-Aisawi in Aisawiye village in occupied Jerusalem at dawn Tuesday.
> 
> Local sources said that Israeli soldiers and intelligence agents broke into the home of Aisawi and confiscated her personal computer and mobile phones.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been systematically persecuting Aisawi, who has been practicing her profession as a lawyer for ten years.
> 
> She was detained and her family members were bullied and her five brothers were arrested on separate occasions.
> 
> Aisawi is one of the activists in defense of Palestinian prisoners and is a lawyer with the Palestine branch of the international movement for the defense of children. She also follows up the cases of detained Palestinian leaders and Jordanian prisoners.
> 
> IOF soldiers storm home of Jerusalemite lawyer



What a bunch of wimps. 
Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.



Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.

Check your facts before you spout shit.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight
> 
> "On Saturday, 7 July 2012 at approximately 3:00PM (GMT+2) Israeli settlers from the illegal settlement of Itamar approached three Palestinian farmers in Yanoun who were harvesting their wheat and grazing their sheep. The settlers were armed with knives and killed three of the farmers' sheep.
> 
> A clash then ensued, in which the settlers and farmers began throwing stones at one another. When Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) arrived to the scene, three fires were ablaze in the fields, but it was unknown whether the flames were intentionally lit by the settlers or were started by teargas canisters that the Israeli military fired at the farmers."
> 
> 
> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri


Holy huckleberries, Batman! A Pogrom in this day and age! Somebody break out the Bat signal, summon the Justice League and call out the Marines! This is a job for Superman!
Oh, and someone bring some barbeque sauce for those yummy lamb chops.

Pogrom - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
Click to expand...

That's useful information, Sluggo.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
Click to expand...


I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
Because she's an adulterer, see?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
> Because she's an adulterer, see?
Click to expand...


Toddster,

I feel like I should start calling you Chuckie, your intellectual mentality is about at that level.

You choose to make ignorant and false comments demonizing all Muslims, falsely implying they all go spend their days executing rape victims. You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, ie capital punishment, executions most of the rest of the civilized world abandoned many, many years ago. We only stopped executing children a few years ago.

Get a brain and a soul and a heart, please, do us all a favor and spare us your ignorant BS.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight
> 
> "On Saturday, 7 July 2012 at approximately 3:00PM (GMT+2) Israeli settlers from the illegal settlement of Itamar approached three Palestinian farmers in Yanoun who were harvesting their wheat and grazing their sheep. The settlers were armed with knives and killed three of the farmers' sheep.
> 
> A clash then ensued, in which the settlers and farmers began throwing stones at one another. When Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) arrived to the scene, three fires were ablaze in the fields, but it was unknown whether the flames were intentionally lit by the settlers or were started by teargas canisters that the Israeli military fired at the farmers."
> 
> 
> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Holy huckleberries, Batman! A Pogrom in this day and age! Somebody break out the Bat signal, summon the Justice League and call out the Marines! This is a job for Superman!
> Oh, and someone bring some barbeque sauce for those yummy lamb chops.
> 
> Pogrom - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

That article appears on a website founded and operated by American Jews, and with their own history with pogroms, they are the perfect ones to speak to us all about pogroms.

The article was actually written by a Christian organization opertaing in Palestine,  The Ecumenical Accompaniment Programme in Palestine and Israel (EAPPI).

I read:

"The Ecumenical Accompaniment Programme in Palestine and Israel (EAPPI) brings internationals to the West Bank to experience life under occupation. Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) provide protective presence to vulnerable communities, monitor and report human rights abuses and support Palestinians and Israelis working together for peace.

EAPPI seeks to provide up-to-date, reliable information on the occupation. When EAs return home, they campaign for a just and peaceful resolution to the Israeli/Palestinian conflict through an end to the occupation, respect for international law and implementation of UN resolutions.

EAPPI supports local and international efforts to end the occupation, bringing a just and peaceful resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, based on international law and relevant United Nations resolutions."


Overview


Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
> Because she's an adulterer, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toddster,
> 
> I feel like I should start calling you Chuckie, your intellectual mentality is about at that level.
> 
> You choose to make ignorant and false comments demonizing all Muslims, falsely implying they all go spend their days executing rape victims. You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, ie capital punishment, executions most of the rest of the civilized world abandoned many, many years ago. We only stopped executing children a few years ago.
> 
> Get a brain and a soul and a heart, please, do us all a favor and spare us your ignorant BS.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, *

I'll take America's civil rights record over the Muslim worlds, everytime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
> Because she's an adulterer, see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddster,
> 
> I feel like I should start calling you Chuckie, your intellectual mentality is about at that level.
> 
> You choose to make ignorant and false comments demonizing all Muslims, falsely implying they all go spend their days executing rape victims. You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, ie capital punishment, executions most of the rest of the civilized world abandoned many, many years ago. We only stopped executing children a few years ago.
> 
> Get a brain and a soul and a heart, please, do us all a favor and spare us your ignorant BS.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, *
> 
> I'll take America's civil rights record over the Muslim worlds, everytime.
Click to expand...


There is no Muslim world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddster,
> 
> I feel like I should start calling you Chuckie, your intellectual mentality is about at that level.
> 
> You choose to make ignorant and false comments demonizing all Muslims, falsely implying they all go spend their days executing rape victims. You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, ie capital punishment, executions most of the rest of the civilized world abandoned many, many years ago. We only stopped executing children a few years ago.
> 
> Get a brain and a soul and a heart, please, do us all a favor and spare us your ignorant BS.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore that plank in your very own eye, with the US atrocious record on executions, *
> 
> I'll take America's civil rights record over the Muslim worlds, everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Muslim world.
Click to expand...


I wish.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight
> 
> "On Saturday, 7 July 2012 at approximately 3:00PM (GMT+2) Israeli settlers from the illegal settlement of Itamar approached three Palestinian farmers in Yanoun who were harvesting their wheat and grazing their sheep. The settlers were armed with knives and killed three of the farmers' sheep.
> 
> A clash then ensued, in which the settlers and farmers began throwing stones at one another. When Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) arrived to the scene, three fires were ablaze in the fields, but it was unknown whether the flames were intentionally lit by the settlers or were started by teargas canisters that the Israeli military fired at the farmers."
> 
> 
> Pogrom in Yanoun: Settlers kill 3 sheep, torch fields, club and stab villagers, leave one bound in a field overnight | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Holy huckleberries, Batman! A Pogrom in this day and age! Somebody break out the Bat signal, summon the Justice League and call out the Marines! This is a job for Superman!
> Oh, and someone bring some barbeque sauce for those yummy lamb chops.
> 
> Pogrom - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> That article appears on a website founded and operated by American Jews, and with their own history with pogroms, they are the perfect ones to speak to us all about pogroms.
> 
> The article was actually written by a Christian organization opertaing in Palestine,  The Ecumenical Accompaniment Programme in Palestine and Israel (EAPPI).
> 
> I read:
> 
> "The Ecumenical Accompaniment Programme in Palestine and Israel (EAPPI) brings internationals to the West Bank to experience life under occupation. Ecumenical Accompaniers (EAs) provide protective presence to vulnerable communities, monitor and report human rights abuses and support Palestinians and Israelis working together for peace.
> 
> EAPPI seeks to provide up-to-date, reliable information on the occupation. When EAs return home, they campaign for a just and peaceful resolution to the Israeli/Palestinian conflict through an end to the occupation, respect for international law and implementation of UN resolutions.
> 
> EAPPI supports local and international efforts to end the occupation, bringing a just and peaceful resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, based on international law and relevant United Nations resolutions."
> 
> 
> Overview
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

The pogroms you and your link stated and I replied with a link to a definition of the word. That's the subject and nothing about a group of un-informed and un-knowledgeable do-gooders who accomplish nothing except to muddle the situation and to provoke hate.


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
> Because she's an adulterer, see?



I live in Indonesia, an 86% Muslim populated country.
Here, rapists get a good kicking and the lady is taken care of as a victim of an evil crime.

Perhaps you have your Muslims mixed up.


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'll take America's civil rights record over the Muslim worlds, everytime.



You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..

How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?

Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress

or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun

1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
1806 - attack on mexico
1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands 
1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
(All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
1962 - Thailand and Cuba
1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
1983  US invaded Grenada


Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.

Human rights?





Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.


----------



## Indofred

Sorry - I almost forgot to mention the US bombing of Indonesia.

Indonesia 1957-1958 KH

The Indonesian Christian civilians in Ambon marketplace got their human rights delivered by a CIA pilot through his bomb sight. 
That'll teach them to go to church on a Sunday.


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
Click to expand...


That's an interesting point. As the Arab/Moslem population has been increasing, we're seeing the results of Arab/Moslem revulsion for women in the context of "honor" killings. 

I feel so lucky to be exposed to those exotic religious traditions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.
> Arabs would take a woman they didn't like and just rape and murder her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point. As the Arab/Moslem population has been increasing, we're seeing the results of Arab/Moslem revulsion for women in the context of "honor" killings.
> 
> I feel so lucky to be exposed to those exotic religious traditions.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

You are so ignorant about the US, I do not even think you live here.

I think you live in Canada.

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of Arabs in the states because the US sees a woman raped every two minutes.
> 
> Check your facts before you spout shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point. As the Arab/Moslem population has been increasing, we're seeing the results of Arab/Moslem revulsion for women in the context of "honor" killings.
> 
> I feel so lucky to be exposed to those exotic religious traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> You are so ignorant about the US, I do not even think you live here.
> 
> I think you live in Canada.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

I've discovered that you hurl "ignorant" in failed attempts to shield yourself from your gross lack of knowledge about the world around you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Muslims can execute a rape victim if she doesn't have 4 witnesses to her rape.
> Because she's an adulterer, see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Indonesia, an 86% Muslim populated country.
> Here, rapists get a good kicking and the lady is taken care of as a victim of an evil crime.
> 
> Perhaps you have your Muslims mixed up.
Click to expand...


That is awesome! Maybe you should talk to your Arab brothers? 
They're giving Muslims a bad name.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take America's civil rights record over the Muslim worlds, everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..
> 
> How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?
> 
> Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
> INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress
> 
> or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
> Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun
> 
> 1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
> Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
> 1806 - attack on mexico
> 1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands
> 1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
> 1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
> 1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
> 1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
> (All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
> Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
> 1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
> 1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
> 1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
> We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
> The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
> 1962 - Thailand and Cuba
> 1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
> 1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
> 1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
> 1983  US invaded Grenada
> 
> 
> Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
> Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.
> 
> Human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.
Click to expand...


*How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?*


What? Nothing about honor killings if your daughter talks to a boy?
*
Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.*

You do? It's a good thing you're not an infidel!
Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..
> 
> How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?
> 
> Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
> INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress
> 
> or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
> Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun
> 
> 1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
> Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
> 1806 - attack on mexico
> 1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands
> 1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
> 1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
> 1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
> 1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
> (All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
> Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
> 1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
> 1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
> 1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
> We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
> The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
> 1962 - Thailand and Cuba
> 1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
> 1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
> 1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
> 1983  US invaded Grenada
> 
> 
> Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
> Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.
> 
> Human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.


Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_

Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NysOZbYFTIo]U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings &#39;Bye, Bye Miss American Pie&#39; As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

loinboy said:


> Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_
> 
> Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>
> 
> U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings 'Bye, Bye Miss American Pie' As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube



I wonder if the American people would be supportive of these type of Attacks if the "enemy" had a form of retaliation 

wait one...


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..
> 
> How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?
> 
> Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
> INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress
> 
> or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
> Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun
> 
> 1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
> Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
> 1806 - attack on mexico
> 1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands
> 1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
> 1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
> 1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
> 1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
> (All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
> Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
> 1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
> 1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
> 1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
> We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
> The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
> 1962 - Thailand and Cuba
> 1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
> 1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
> 1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
> 1983  US invaded Grenada
> 
> 
> Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
> Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.
> 
> Human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_
> 
> Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NysOZbYFTIo]U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings 'Bye, Bye Miss American Pie' As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Righteous, dude.


----------



## sandythescot

Hi Marc!


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_
> 
> Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>
> 
> U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings 'Bye, Bye Miss American Pie' As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the American people would be supportive of these type of Attacks if the "enemy" had a form of retaliation
> 
> wait one...
Click to expand...

What are you implying, Ben?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..
> 
> How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?
> 
> Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
> INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress
> 
> or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
> Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun
> 
> 1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
> Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
> 1806 - attack on mexico
> 1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands
> 1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
> 1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
> 1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
> 1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
> (All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
> Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
> 1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
> 1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
> 1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
> We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
> The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
> 1962 - Thailand and Cuba
> 1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
> 1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
> 1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
> 1983  US invaded Grenada
> 
> 
> Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
> Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.
> 
> Human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_
> 
> Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NysOZbYFTIo]U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings 'Bye, Bye Miss American Pie' As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


*Then after these two people are blown away for no reason*

No reason? You're joking, right?


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a new keyboard as I spit out my coffee at that one..
> 
> How many examples of US civil rights violations would you like?
> 
> Tell me, how many countries have killed citizens for the terrible crime of going on strike?
> INSERT_TITLE (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress
> 
> or the terrible crime of being at a wedding
> Drone attacks: Afghanistan's innocent victims - Baltimore Sun
> 
> 1812 - 1890  - Lots of massacres of the native population the invading forces stole the land from.
> Women, children - no worries; just murder them and worry about justifying it another time. The last one was at wounded knee when the 7th cavalry showed the Sioux what human rights was all about.
> 1806 - attack on mexico
> 1813 - Invaded Marquesas Islands
> 1830 - 1868 - A load of minor invasions from Mexico to China. Usually to protect US interests or punish civilians for killing US invaders.
> 1870 - Invaded and annexed Hawaii (Still an occupied land to the date of this post)
> 1871 - Korea - Murdered locals in retaliation for executing US sailors who murdered locals.
> 1880 - 1900 - A lot more raids to protect American interests in various countries.
> (All, as before, without declaration of war - Except when the US declared war on Spain because of the Cuban crisis of the time.)
> Up to 1917 - Lots more mini invasions to protect US interests or have a go at locals who attacked American invaders.
> 1917-1918 - A bit late for WW1
> 1918 - 1941 - Lots mor minor invasion
> 1941 -45 A bit late for WWII
> We can't forget Korea and Vietnam.
> The latter started a war when the US went to war to prevent aggression against its invading force.
> 1962 - Thailand and Cuba
> 1965 - Invasion of Dominican Republic
> 1967 - Israel attacks US. US wimpers but does nothing
> 1968  Laos & Cambodia - Invasion and secret bombing.
> 1983  US invaded Grenada
> 
> 
> Now - about civil rights in the US - Hang on.
> Are you black? You'll have to sit at the back of the bus if you are.
> 
> Human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are a lot of Muslims who abuse people but you can hardly hold up the US record of human rights as a beacon of what anyone should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one that is just absolutely disgusting.  Us blowing away a couple of Afghan's while the fuckhead in the Apache sings, _"Bye-bye Miss American Pie". _ Then after these two people are blown away for no reason, some other asshole goes,_ "Nice!"_
> 
> Is this what we have become?  Are these the kind of troops we support?>
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NysOZbYFTIo]U.S. Helicopter Pilot Sings &#39;Bye, Bye Miss American Pie&#39; As He BLASTS Afghan Target - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Target of opportunity. What do you think a gunship pilot gets paid for?
And how 'bout that Hellfire missle? Ain't she a beaut?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Target of opportunity. What do you think a gunship pilot gets paid for?
> And how 'bout that Hellfire missle? Ain't she a beaut?


There's something seriously wrong with people who are indifferent to someone getting blown away for washing his car.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No reason? You're joking, right?


No, I'm not joking!  They don't appear to be doing anything.   You can't tell what they're doing.  And if you can't tell, you can't shoot!  If you don't know, you don't go!

And even if they were doing something wrong, war is not supposed to be fun.  People who enjoy killing others, are more of an animal, than the animals they kill.  It's disgusting people acting like this is a video game.


----------



## Hollie

I do have to take a step back, so to speak, and agree with the loindude that the helicopter pilot singing American Pie really is inappropriate. I dont think that singing a Don Mclean song really does justice to the situation at hand.

I would have suggested oh, I dont know maybe Ted Nugents _Wango Tango_ as something to really get that pilot rockin and rollin.


----------



## Billo_Really

Jos said:


> I wonder if the American people would be supportive of these type of Attacks if the "enemy" had a form of retaliation
> 
> wait one...


Oh they will, if we attack Iran.  And it won't be suicide bombers we'll be facing, it will be real bombers, with real bombs as big as the ones we have, that can be delivered to our doorstep in less than 30 minutes.  At that point, our only choices will be:

would we like our country fried
or barbacued


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the American people would be supportive of these type of Attacks if the "enemy" had a form of retaliation
> 
> wait one...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they will, if we attack Iran.  And it won't be suicide bombers we'll be facing, it will be real bombers, with real bombs as big as the ones we have, that can be delivered to our doorstep in less than 30 minutes.  At that point, our only choices will be:
> 
> would we like our country fried
> or barbacued
Click to expand...


Oh please. Iran is a third world nation. They're still flying 1960's vintage F-5 aircraft and a similar model they reverse engineered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) advanced in central Gaza afternoon Tuesday amidst heavy firing, local sources said.

They said that IOF troops atop several army vehicles reached the outskirts of Juhr Al-Deek and Maghazi and Breij refugee camps and fired at residential quarters and farms.

The sources noted that the troops fired two LAU missiles and forced farmers to leave their plantations as reconnaissance planes hovered overhead.

IOF incursion in central Gaza


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Oh please. Iran is a third world nation. They're still flying 1960's vintage F-5 aircraft and a similar model they reverse engineered.


I'm not talking about Iran.

We attack them, it will put us in a direct military confrontation with Russia.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason? You're joking, right?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not joking!  They don't appear to be doing anything.   You can't tell what they're doing.  And if you can't tell, you can't shoot!  If you don't know, you don't go!
> 
> And even if they were doing something wrong, war is not supposed to be fun.  People who enjoy killing others, are more of an animal, than the animals they kill.  It's disgusting people acting like this is a video game.
Click to expand...


They were planting a roadside bomb. 
You think they get to decide on their own to fire a missile?
You're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> I do have to take a step back, so to speak, and agree with the loindude that the helicopter pilot singing American Pie really is inappropriate. I dont think that singing a Don Mclean song really does justice to the situation at hand.
> 
> I would have suggested oh, I dont know maybe Ted Nugents _Wango Tango_ as something to really get that pilot rockin and rollin.



I think some Pat Travers would be good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab39zSPKLC8]PAT TRAVERS BAND: BOOM BOOM(OUT GO THE LIGHTS) Live 2002 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQEZ2ad8z20&feature=related]Six-month-old baby killed by Israel attacks - 28 Feb 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Six-month-old baby killed by Israel attacks - 28 Feb 08 - YouTube


Why, Tinny, I know you care nothing about your Muslim buddies being responsible for the murder of young babies, not even when it is Muslims 
blowing up human being who belong to different sects, but could you possibly show us some pictures of the young Fogel children who were murdered by your friends.  This certainly happened way after 2009.  Meanwhile, I wonder if Tinny believes that when a Muslim becomes a suicide or car bomber, if miraculously the young children are spared. 


jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=But9m3O4umI&feature=relmfu]Israel shoots dead nine-year-old boy - 30 Jul 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They were planting a roadside bomb.
> You think they get to decide on their own to fire a missile?
> You're dumber than I thought.


They radio command and tell them what they're seeing.  Then they request permission to engage. If permission is granted, they fire away.

The problem is, we're seeing the same thing they're seeing and I'm saying, there's no fucking way you can tell they're planting a bomb in that picture.  The only reason you can make out their even people, is that one crosses the street.







Now, let's say you're right and they were planting a bomb.  So fucking what!  It's their god-damn country and we're there illegally.  It's none of our fucking business what people do in their own country.


----------



## Indofred

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. Iran is a third world nation. They're still flying 1960's vintage F-5 aircraft and a similar model they reverse engineered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Iran.
> 
> We attack them, it will put us in a direct military confrontation with Russia.
Click to expand...



Can't see it.
The Russians are in a mess and could hardly afford another war.
However, China is deeply involved in Iranian oil and the US does not want to upset China.
Any threat to Chinese oil supplied will be pretty sure to bring a war the US would seriously regret.
The US military got it's arse kicked in a proxy war with China, I direct conflict would see US cities in flames.
Not to say China would get away without being in a mess but the US population would see what war really is and it hasn't since 1812.

I think that's the big problem with US politics. You guys support wars because most have no clue what it is to see a city in flames. The news is just another TV program and the the horror is controlled with a red button.
A serious war would see the red button being pressed by someone with New York and Washington in his sights.

The White house ended up in flames when the US invaded Canada all those years ago.
Do you really want that again?


----------



## Indofred

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel shoots dead nine-year-old boy - 30 Jul 08 - YouTube




I must object. That boy is clearly a potential suicide bomber.
So is this one but the brave Israeli soldiers gave him a kicking to put him off blowing himself up.

I love the IDF. So brave - NOT

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmVD3EZGgOs]Israeli police kick at a Palestinian child like a rabid dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were planting a roadside bomb. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making a mistake.
> The general public don't see what the military see.
> I was in a London command centre (installing some gear) a few years ago. The kit was amazing by anyone's standards.
> I could see what brand of cigarettes a man was smoking from a live satellite feed.
> 
> That's not to support foreign invading forces (Do the US public realise the US is the aggressor?), but they do know who is doing what.
> 
> Usually....
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMnyVioLJbs]American A-10s attacking British convoy - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> Can't see it.
> The Russians are in a mess and could hardly afford another war.
> However, China is deeply involved in Iranian oil and the US does not want to upset China.
> Any threat to Chinese oil supplied will be pretty sure to bring a war the US would seriously regret.
> The US military got it's arse kicked in a proxy war with China, I direct conflict would see US cities in flames.
> Not to say China would get away without being in a mess but the US population would see what war really is and it hasn't since 1812.


Iran is a Russian ally.  They have a lot of trade agreements in place that would be disrupted by a war.  And besides, they've already warned us once.

As for China, it doesn't really matter.  Russia and China have a defense pact. If we get one, we got both!  



Indofred said:


> I think that's the big problem with US politics. You guys support wars because most have no clue what it is to see a city in flames. The news is just another TV program and the the horror is controlled with a red button.
> A serious war would see the red button being pressed by someone with New York and Washington in his sights.
> 
> The White house ended up in flames when the US invaded Canada all those years ago.
> Do you really want that again?


No I don't.  I would like to argue against your comments, but I got nothing beyond a desire to do so.  I don't like it, but I tend to agree with you on this one.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> You're making a mistake.
> The general public don't see what the military see.
> I was in a London command centre (installing some gear) a few years ago. The kit was amazing by anyone's standards.
> I could see what brand of cigarettes a man was smoking from a live satellite feed.
> 
> That's not to support foreign invading forces (Do the US public realise the US is the aggressor?), but they do know who is doing what.
> 
> Usually....
> American A-10s attacking British convoy - Part 1 - YouTube


That's a satellite which can hold a lot more instrumentation than an Apache or Warthog.  As an occupational force, we are obligated to take additional measures to verify our targets are military in nature.

It's quite ironic, that your video showed that even on a clear day, we got it wrong!


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> I do have to take a step back, so to speak, and agree with the loindude that the helicopter pilot singing American Pie really is inappropriate. I dont think that singing a Don Mclean song really does justice to the situation at hand.
> 
> I would have suggested oh, I dont know maybe Ted Nugents _Wango Tango_ as something to really get that pilot rockin and rollin.


Thanks a lot, Maserati  mouth, I used to like _Wango Tango._


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished four water wells in Al-Khalil on Tuesday and closed entrance to Fawar refugee camp.

The Israeli occupation authorities recently escalated demolition of water wells in various West Bank areas.

Meanwhile, the IOF soldiers closed the iron gate entrance to Fawar refugee camp also in Al-Khalil for a few hours.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers stormed five villages in the vicinity of Al-Khalil, and searched many houses.

The sources said that Jewish settlers attacked the northern suburbs of Al-Khalil and threw stones at Palestinian cars and houses.

IOF demolishes water wells, closes refugee camp


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were planting a roadside bomb.
> You think they get to decide on their own to fire a missile?
> You're dumber than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> They radio command and tell them what they're seeing.  Then they request permission to engage. If permission is granted, they fire away.
> 
> The problem is, we're seeing the same thing they're seeing and I'm saying, there's no fucking way you can tell they're planting a bomb in that picture.  The only reason you can make out their even people, is that one crosses the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let's say you're right and they were planting a bomb.  So fucking what!  It's their god-damn country and we're there illegally.  It's none of our fucking business what people do in their own country.
Click to expand...


*Now, let's say you're right and they were planting a bomb. So fucking what!*

So they won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## Jos

The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jos said:


> The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb



Yeah, but propagandists will believe anything even if it makes no sense.


----------



## Hossfly

Jos said:


> The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb


There is no good place to plant a bomb but the unwashed place bombs where they can kill the most people, even their own.


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good place to plant a bomb but the unwashed place bombs where they can kill the most people, even their own.
Click to expand...


I disagree, A good place to plant an IED is in an area where you have a clear line of fire to engage the  survivors with  Small arms


----------



## Hollie

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good place to plant a bomb but the unwashed place bombs where they can kill the most people, even their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, A good place to plant an IED is in an area where you have a clear line of fire to engage the  survivors with  Small arms
Click to expand...


The bomb planters being converted to nothing more than charred marks on the pavement makes your comment superfluous.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target of opportunity. What do you think a gunship pilot gets paid for?
> And how 'bout that Hellfire missle? Ain't she a beaut?
> 
> 
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with people who are indifferent to someone getting blown away for washing his car.
Click to expand...

Washing his car? With a pick and shovel? Good one!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Jos said:


> The middle of town is not the best place to plant a road side bomb



Especially for those 2 guys.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target of opportunity. What do you think a gunship pilot gets paid for?
> And how 'bout that Hellfire missle? Ain't she a beaut?
> 
> 
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with people who are indifferent to someone getting blown away for washing his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washing his car? With a pick and shovel? Good one!!
Click to expand...


He should have bought a Sham-Wow!


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Three Palestinian citizens were wounded on Thursday morning in an Israeli incursion east of Shujaiah suburb in Gaza city, medical sources said.

Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the health ministry&#8217;s spokesman, said that Israeli army tanks fired a number of shells wounding the three citizens, describing their injuries as serious to moderate.

Local sources said that Israeli occupation soldiers mounting a number of armored vehicles had advanced into the same targeted area and bulldozed land amidst indiscriminate firing.

The sources said that an Israeli artillery shell fired at a civilian car in Shujaiah caused the casualties.

Three citizens wounded in IOF shelling east of Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) killed a Palestinian man near the Erez crossing to the north of the Gaza Strip on Friday night.

Hebrew press reported that the IOF soldiers fired at a young man when he approached the border fence near the crossing and killed him.

Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the health ministry&#8217;s spokesman, told Quds Press that the IOF informed the ministry of the presence of a martyr near the fence.

He said that the ministry told the Red Cross in order to arrange for collecting the body, adding that contacts with the IOF were severed before the ambulance teams could find it.

IOF soldiers kill Palestinian near Erez crossing


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Now, let's say you're right and they were planting a bomb. So fucking what!*
> 
> So they won't be doing that anymore.



US troops come back in body bags.

If I said "So what, they won't be fighting illegal wars anymore", would that be an acceptable statement?

Best to turn your brain on before typing so you don't post a load of bollocks


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli troops and civil servants stormed Tuesday morning Qasra village south of Nablus city and uprooted and confiscated all olive trees from a Palestinian land.

Head of Qasra municipal council Abdul-Azim Wadi told Quds Press that employees from the Israeli district of planning and building escorted by a large number of troops uprooted and confiscated about 30 olive trees from a plantation owned by a Palestinian citizen named Shahadeh Odeh.

Israeli municipal employees uproot olive trees in Qasra village


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli troops and civil servants stormed Tuesday morning Qasra village south of Nablus city and uprooted and confiscated all olive trees from a Palestinian land.
> 
> Head of Qasra municipal council Abdul-Azim Wadi told Quds Press that employees from the Israeli district of planning and building escorted by a large number of troops uprooted and confiscated about 30 olive trees from a plantation owned by a Palestinian citizen named Shahadeh Odeh.
> 
> Israeli municipal employees uproot olive trees in Qasra village


Planting trees on Israeli gov't land. Not kosher.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. Iran is a third world nation. They're still flying 1960's vintage F-5 aircraft and a similar model they reverse engineered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Iran.
> 
> We attack them, it will put us in a direct military confrontation with Russia.
Click to expand...


Wishful thinking, Princess, wishful thinking.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli troops and civil servants stormed Tuesday morning Qasra village south of Nablus city and uprooted and confiscated all olive trees from a Palestinian land.
> 
> Head of Qasra municipal council Abdul-Azim Wadi told Quds Press that employees from the Israeli district of planning and building escorted by a large number of troops uprooted and confiscated about 30 olive trees from a plantation owned by a Palestinian citizen named Shahadeh Odeh.
> 
> Israeli municipal employees uproot olive trees in Qasra village
> 
> 
> 
> Planting trees on Israeli gov't land. Not kosher.
Click to expand...


Except that Israel owns nothing in the West Bank.

But Israel lies about everything else, why not this?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)-- Israeli troops and civil servants stormed Tuesday morning Qasra village south of Nablus city and uprooted and confiscated all olive trees from a Palestinian land.
> 
> Head of Qasra municipal council Abdul-Azim Wadi told Quds Press that employees from the Israeli district of planning and building escorted by a large number of troops uprooted and confiscated about 30 olive trees from a plantation owned by a Palestinian citizen named Shahadeh Odeh.
> 
> Israeli municipal employees uproot olive trees in Qasra village
> 
> 
> 
> Planting trees on Israeli gov't land. Not kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Israel owns nothing in the West Bank.
> 
> But Israel lies about everything else, why not this?
Click to expand...


Israel owns the entire West Bank.
Maybe, if your Arab buddies behave, Israel will give them a piece.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planting trees on Israeli gov't land. Not kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Israel owns nothing in the West Bank.
> 
> But Israel lies about everything else, why not this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel owns the entire West Bank.
> Maybe, if your Arab buddies behave, Israel will give them a piece.
Click to expand...


Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Israel owns nothing in the West Bank.
> 
> But Israel lies about everything else, why not this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel owns the entire West Bank.
> Maybe, if your Arab buddies behave, Israel will give them a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.
Click to expand...


Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan? 
Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel owns the entire West Bank.
> Maybe, if your Arab buddies behave, Israel will give them a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean squat. Occupations are like that.


----------



## ima

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel owns the entire West Bank.
> Maybe, if your Arab buddies behave, Israel will give them a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
Click to expand...


The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.


----------



## Indofred

ima said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
Click to expand...


and the US of A was a great hero nation (All be it a little late in starting) for helping kick the Germans out of France.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ima said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Just another in the looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of Israel's lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
Click to expand...


Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
Click to expand...


Who ever lost territory to Israel?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever lost territory to Israel?
Click to expand...

Map of the 7 Nations of Canaan

The Ancient Philistines (Philistia) in the Gaza Strip of Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever lost territory to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of the 7 Nations of Canaan
> 
> The Ancient Philistines (Philistia) in the Gaza Strip of Israel
Click to expand...


Holy grasping at straws, Batman.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever lost territory to Israel?
Click to expand...


Send an email to Syria asking that question.


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.



The US supports Israel in its illegal, oppressive activities.

Some bugger attacks the US with a couple of aircraft into a couple of towers as a direct response to that support.

The US is all pissed off that someone hit back.

OK, the tower attacks were nasty and way wrong but you brought it on yourselves regardless of how much you want to admit it.

It will happen again unless the US stops interfering, invading, attacking, suppressing and forcing its version of right and wrong on the world.

I hope it never happens again but while ever America kills by the thousand, it will.
America has created its own enemies.


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US supports Israel in its illegal, oppressive activities.
> 
> Some bugger attacks the US with a couple of aircraft into a couple of towers as a direct response to that support.
> 
> The US is all pissed off that someone hit back.
> 
> OK, the tower attacks were nasty and way wrong but you brought it on yourselves regardless of how much you want to admit it.
> 
> It will happen again unless the US stops interfering, invading, attacking, suppressing and forcing its version of right and wrong on the world.
> 
> I hope it never happens again but while ever America kills by the thousand, it will.
> America has created its own enemies.
Click to expand...

Such are the excuses made for Islamic terrorism.


----------



## ima

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
Click to expand...


Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ima said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans invaded and occupied France, but France was never part of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
Click to expand...


The Germans started their wars, and lost.
The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
The Germans lost wars and territory.
The Arabs lost wars and territory.
The Israelis won wars and gained territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
Click to expand...


Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.


----------



## freedombecki

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US supports Israel in its illegal, oppressive activities.
> 
> Some bugger attacks the US with a couple of aircraft into a couple of towers as a direct response to that support.
> 
> The US is all pissed off that someone hit back.
> 
> *OK, the tower attacks were nasty and way wrong but you brought it on yourselves regardless of how much you want to admit it.*
> 
> It will happen again unless the US stops interfering, invading, attacking, suppressing and forcing its version of right and wrong on the world.
> 
> I hope it never happens again but while ever America kills by the thousand, it will.
> America has created its own enemies.
Click to expand...


(bolded) No, we are not responsible for your buddies' attack on the World Trade Center. 

You are supporting, however, those who are responsible for World War II by egging Hitler on to murder and kill Jewish people wherever he went.

How'd that work out for you morons.


----------



## freedombecki

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.
Click to expand...

Some of them claim they lost Palestine and went after the Jewish, who responded in 1948 with a little coup that regained all of their territory back and then some from Arabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.
Click to expand...


The Arabs lost every time they fought the Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs lost every time they fought the Jews.
Click to expand...


What did they lose?

Got links?


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.
Click to expand...


 You're quite the clown, Princess, and always good for a laugh


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs lost every time they fought the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did they lose?
> 
> Got links?
Click to expand...


They lost the West Bank in 1967.
It was in all the papers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs lost every time they fought the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they lose?
> 
> Got links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lost the West Bank in 1967.
> It was in all the papers.
Click to expand...


Where are the documents showing land transfers to Israel?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything._


Cool, when are they stopping peddling "occupation"?


----------



## SAYIT

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can your Arab buddies move about freely in the West Bank?
> Can they move freely from the West Bank into Jordan?
> Why not? I think it's because Israel owns the West Bank.
> And they're going to keep building there, whether your Arab buddies like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US supports Israel in its illegal, oppressive activities.
> 
> Some bugger attacks the US with a couple of aircraft into a couple of towers as a direct response to that support.
> 
> The US is all pissed off that someone hit back.
> 
> OK, the tower attacks were nasty and way wrong but you brought it on yourselves regardless of how much you want to admit it.
> 
> It will happen again unless the US stops interfering, invading, attacking, suppressing and forcing its version of right and wrong on the world.
> 
> I hope it never happens again but while ever America kills by the thousand, it will.
> America has created its own enemies.
Click to expand...


Woo ... was I wrong about you. I actually believed you were a rational, thoughtful (maybe a bit misguided) poster. My bad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) carried out a small-scale incursion at dawn Wednesday into the Gaza Strip, east of Al-Zeitoun neighborhood amid intensive gunfire.

Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that a number of Israeli tanks and armored vehicles advanced after midnight hundreds of meters into east of Gaza city and bulldozed agricultural lands.

IOF carry out limited incursion into Gaza


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> Cool, when are they stopping peddling "occupation"?


When Israel ends it.


----------



## theliq

Indofred said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots dead nine-year-old boy - 30 Jul 08 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must object. That boy is clearly a potential suicide bomber.
> So is this one but the brave Israeli soldiers gave him a kicking to put him off blowing himself up.
> 
> I love the IDF. So brave - NOT
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmVD3EZGgOs]Israeli police kick at a Palestinian child like a rabid dog - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What Do You Expect,Is called arrogance thinking that their crap behaviour will not be shown worldwide...Huh,official Israeli response "WE DO NOT KICK CHILDREN"  O NO,BULLSHIT the CHILD was LUCKY IT COULD HAVE BEEN MUCH WORSE.

IT REMINDS ME OF NAZI GERMANY AND THE CRIMINAL WAYS REAL JEWS WERE TREATED,IT WAS HORRIFIC THEN,IT'S HORRIFIC NOW.

Some people never learn,do they.......what do you say Zionist.....your silence is deafening.Of course it is.


----------



## Indofred

theliq said:


> IT REMINDS ME OF NAZI GERMANY AND THE CRIMINAL WAYS REAL JEWS WERE TREATED,IT WAS HORRIFIC THEN,IT'S HORRIFIC NOW.
> 
> Some people never learn,do they.......what do you say Zionist.....your silence is deafening.Of course it is.



I have no love for the evil Israeli government.
I really dislike the way the Israeli military do whatever they want and seem free to murder at will or support murders by the more extreme members of the Israeli population.

However - The Nazi insult used against Israel is a pile of steaming bollocks and should never be used.
The Israeli government does detain without trial (in large numbers) but it doesn't have death camps.
The Israeli government kills civilians with illegal firebombs into housing areas but doesn't systematically round up and murder people for being the wrong race or religion.
The Israeli government does a lot I condemn it for but it doesn't operate rape camps for the pleasure of it's troops and so on.

The Nazi insult is worse than a pathetic dig. It weakens the very much valid cause of the Palestinian people.

Be a good chap and stop using it please.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, when are they stopping peddling "occupation"?
> 
> 
> 
> _When Israel ends it._
Click to expand...

But Israel doesn't peddle "occupation" - palistanians do and they should end this occupation.


----------



## docmauser1

Indofred said:


> _I really dislike the way the Israeli military do whatever they want and seem free to murder at will or support murders by the more extreme members of the Israeli population._


Cool drivel!


----------



## ima

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany started wars, lost, and lost territory as a result.
> Just like your Arab buddies. Is Germany getting back the land they lost in WWI and WWII?
> Neither are your Arab buddies. Don't want to lose land to Israel, don't start a war with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has more in common with the Germans than the arabs do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans started their wars, and lost.
> The Arabs started their wars, and lost.
> The Israelis were attacked and won all their wars.
> The Germans lost wars and territory.
> The Arabs lost wars and territory.
> The Israelis won wars and gained territory.
Click to expand...


The Germans attempted to take territory by force and failed. The Israelis are still in their war to take territory, and not particularly very successful so far.
The Germans tried to ethnically cleanse their territory. The Israelis are doing the same.
The Germans purposely killed children. The Israeli kill rock throwing children.
The Germans rounded up the Jews into ghettos. The Israelis rounded up arabs and stuck them in fenced off ghettos as well.
...


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> _The Germans attempted to take territory by force and failed. The Israelis are still in their war to take territory, and not particularly very successful so far._


The UNSCOP reported to the Security Council on Feb. 16, 1948, "Powerful Arab interests, both inside and outside Palestine, are defying the resolution of the General Assembly and are engaged in a deliberate effort to alter by force the settlement envisaged therein."
Arabs wanted to wipe jews off the map and in the process got wiped themselves. And, of course, they should've had some territory in the first place to claim some "territory"


ima said:


> _The Germans tried to ethnically cleanse their territory. The Israelis are doing the same._


Oh! Cool! Israel has its territory! See, we're moving in the right direction! Forget that "cleansing" drivel.


ima said:


> _The Germans purposely killed children. The Israeli kill rock throwing children._


Palistanian martyrdom is called criminal parental negligence in civilized countries, of course. Palistanians are in dire need of the CPS.


ima said:


> _The Germans rounded up the Jews into ghettos. The Israelis rounded up arabs and stuck them in fenced off ghettos as well._


How so we don't see them on the BBC? Potyomkin "refugees" in Potyomkin "ghettos" driving real SUVs, maybe? Not PC?


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> But Israel doesn't peddle "occupation" - palistanians do and they should end this occupation.


So you're saying the _*"Israeli High Court of Justice" *_is Palestinian? 



> _*The Israeli High Court of Justice has ruled that Israel holds the West Bank under "belligerent occupation". *The International Court of Justice, the UN General Assembly and the United Nations Security Council regards Israel as the "Occupying Power"._


The "occupation" is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> I have no love for the evil Israeli government.
> I really dislike the way the Israeli military do whatever they want and seem free to murder at will or support murders by the more extreme members of the Israeli population.
> 
> However - The Nazi insult used against Israel is a pile of steaming bollocks and should never be used.
> The Israeli government does detain without trial (in large numbers) but it doesn't have death camps.
> The Israeli government kills civilians with illegal firebombs into housing areas but doesn't systematically round up and murder people for being the wrong race or religion.
> The Israeli government does a lot I condemn it for but it doesn't operate rape camps for the pleasure of it's troops and so on.
> 
> The Nazi insult is worse than a pathetic dig. It weakens the very much valid cause of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Be a good chap and stop using it please.


I'm going to have to disagree with you there.  Granted, they're not as bad as the nazis, but there are similarities and they are heading in that direction.  We need to remember that the Holocaust didn't just happen overnight.  It built up from years and years of racial hatred and scapegoating of jews.  One of the biggest reasons it [the Holocaust] got to the point it did, was because average German's didn't speak out enough when there was time to do something about it.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love for the evil Israeli government.
> I really dislike the way the Israeli military do whatever they want and seem free to murder at will or support murders by the more extreme members of the Israeli population.
> 
> However - The Nazi insult used against Israel is a pile of steaming bollocks and should never be used.
> The Israeli government does detain without trial (in large numbers) but it doesn't have death camps.
> The Israeli government kills civilians with illegal firebombs into housing areas but doesn't systematically round up and murder people for being the wrong race or religion.
> The Israeli government does a lot I condemn it for but it doesn't operate rape camps for the pleasure of it's troops and so on.
> 
> The Nazi insult is worse than a pathetic dig. It weakens the very much valid cause of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Be a good chap and stop using it please.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with you there.  Granted, they're not as bad as the nazis, but there are similarities and they are heading in that direction.  We need to remember that the Holocaust didn't just happen overnight.  It built up from years and years of racial hatred and scapegoating of jews.  One of the biggest reasons it [the Holocaust] got to the point it did, was because average German's didn't speak out enough when there was time to do something about it.
Click to expand...

Think about this: The issues between Israel and the Palestinian are the least of Israel's problems and are on the back burner. The Iran situation coupled with Russia and China nosing their way into the picture is more important. Don't you agree?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Think about this: The issues between Israel and the Palestinian are the least of Israel's problems and are on the back burner. The Iran situation coupled with Russia and China nosing their way into the picture is more important. Don't you agree?


Yes I do.

Any war with Iran, has the possibility of a direct military confrontation between the US and Russia/China.  And if that occurs, there is the possibility of seeing the end of all life on planet earth.

So yes, I would definately think that is more important than the Israeli/Pal situation.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> Think about this: The issues between Israel and the Palestinian are the least of Israel's problems and are on the back burner. The Iran situation coupled with Russia and China nosing their way into the picture is more important. Don't you agree?



The issues between the Pals and the Israelis are precisely why the Iranians and other are getting involved. Time to change your Depends, the smell is making you not think straight again.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this: The issues between Israel and the Palestinian are the least of Israel's problems and are on the back burner. The Iran situation coupled with Russia and China nosing their way into the picture is more important. Don't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issues between the Pals and the Israelis are precisely why the Iranians and other are getting involved. Time to change your Depends, the smell is making you not think straight again.
Click to expand...



  Ima    have you ever MET AN IRANIAN?     Have you ever met an arab?    HAVE YOU EVER BEEN IN A PLACE WHERE THERE WERE BOTH ARABS AND IRANIANS?    Now for some reality>>>   of all people who HATE another people----the IRANIANS WIN-----with their utter hatred and contempt of arabs         If arabs were starving in the gutters-------(well---actually many are)   and the Iranians had a surplus of food-------the arabs would continue to starve.    You harbor an extremely simplistic concept of  "the situation"      It is true that IRANIANS ARE PRO CALIPHATE PEOPLE -------and want full muslim control of the middle east and-----lots of other places------but as far as the WELFARE OF ARABS<<<<they couldn't care less.    Chances are even if a GIANT CALIPHATE WOULD FORM in the middle east-----once that happened----the shiites would be planning on  ERRADICATING the sunnis    (Iranians are shiites and arabs are sunnis---mostly)    My all time early on favorite encounter with Iranian new comers to the USA  was the young doc who stopped at my desk and announced FIRMLY    "I AM IRANIAN,   I AM NOT AN ARAB"     ---i had not accused him of being of any particular group-------i was very young then and had no idea what the announcement meant------then over time I came to understand the hatred which iranians have for arabs.     they hate them as people,  they hate their music,  they hate the sound of their voices,  they hate their cuisine---------it is quite a phenomenon


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) rounded up 50 Palestinians from Tal Al-Rumaida suburb in Al-Khalil city on Wednesday night, Safa news agency reported.

He said that the youths were taken to a nearby settlement for interrogation, adding that the soldiers were looking for young men responsible for drowning a settler in a nearby spring. Amre said that the settlers were trying since Wednesday morning to control the spring.

IOF soldiers round up 50 Palestinians in one night


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) ruined a water well and three greenhouses near Edhna village to the west of Al-Khalil afternoon Wednesday, local sources said.

This is the second demolition of similar agricultural installations and water wells in the area within one week.

IOF soldiers ruin water wells, greenhouses


----------



## freedombecki

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did they lose?
> 
> Got links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost the West Bank in 1967.
> It was in all the papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the documents showing land transfers to Israel?
Click to expand...

I think the document used in 1967 was a Sherman M-4:





​


----------



## P F Tinmore

freedombecki said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost the West Bank in 1967.
> It was in all the papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the documents showing land transfers to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the document used in 1967 was a Sherman M-4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.

That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title._


Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the documents showing land transfers to Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the document used in 1967 was a Sherman M-4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title.
Click to expand...


*It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.*

That's why Germany is getting back all the land they lost in WWI and WWII.

Oh, wait, no they aren't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title._
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
Click to expand...


Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title._
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again._
Click to expand...

Because it isn't a charity for palistanian occupations, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.


The occupation is not a debatable issue.

It's an absolute fact!  So fuck you, if you try to say anything different.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
> 
> 
> 
> _The occupation is not a debatable issue._
Click to expand...

But of course, it is. Palistanians should find another occupation, like, actually, getting a life and a job.


loinboy said:


> _It's an absolute fact!_


It's an absolute occupation, indeed.


loinboy said:


> _[size]So fuck you, if you try to say anything different.[/size]_


Occupational drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) protected huge bulldozers that went on a destruction spree of hundreds of olive trees in Juba village to the south west of Bethlehem on Thursday morning.

Local sources said that big numbers of IOF troops, policemen, and staffers of the civil administration escorted the bulldozers.

They recalled that IOF soldiers uprooted 400 olive trees in that same area a year ago, adding that the inhabitants and land owners planted them anew but the IOF arrived again for another destruction streak.

IOF troops destroy hundreds of olive trees


----------



## P F Tinmore

JININ,(PIC)-- Zionist occupation forces launched at dawn on Thursday raid and search campaign in Jenin and its refugee camp, accompanied with clashes in the vicinity of the Jenin refugee camp.

Eyewitnesses said the violent clashes erupted between dozens of Palestinian youths and the occupation forces who stormed the city and the camp under cover of heavy fire and they took position in the vicinity of Dr. Khalil Suleiman Hospital on the outskirts of Jenin refugee camp.

The sources said that the youths confronted the soldiers and threw stones and empty bottles. The clashes continued for about an hour during which occupation forces fired tear gas and sound bombs.

Incursions and confrontations in Jenin


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. That is why I asked for documents. Everybody knows when Israel occupied land but I want to see when Israel received legal title._
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again.
Click to expand...


Because it wasn't, still isn't, and at the rate they are going may never be the sovereign state of "Palestine."


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't, still isn't, and at the rate they are going may never be the sovereign state of "Palestine."
Click to expand...


You don't make any sense.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't, still isn't, and at the rate they are going may never be the sovereign state of "Palestine."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense.
Click to expand...


Yor denial of the facts doesn't alter them.
Israel - 23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) destroyed an agricultural project financed by the European Union (EU) near Khader town south of the West Bank.

Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in Khader, told Quds Press that IOA bulldozers destroyed on Thursday the EU-financed water well that was meant to help in reclaiming the village land.

He pointed out that the IOA bulldozers also damaged vast tracts of cultivated land and crops that were collected in preparation for sending them to the market.

The IOA destroyed another store in nearby Khilat Um El-Fahm hamlet near Khader that was full with crops ready for marketing, Salah said.

IOA destroys EU-financed agricultural project in West Bank


----------



## ima

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since palistanians, of course, have never been a valid state entity to claim occupation we may close the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody disputes the fact that Jordan occupied the West Bank or that Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Why is it that Palestine cannot be occupied, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't, still isn't, and at the rate they are going may never be the sovereign state of "Palestine."
Click to expand...


sayit, give up, you're not smart enough to argue with the tinman.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) destroyed an agricultural project financed by the European Union (EU) near Khader town south of the West Bank.
> 
> Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in Khader, told Quds Press that IOA bulldozers destroyed on Thursday the EU-financed water well that was meant to help in reclaiming the village land.
> 
> He pointed out that the IOA bulldozers also damaged vast tracts of cultivated land and crops that were collected in preparation for sending them to the market.
> 
> The IOA destroyed another store in nearby Khilat Um El-Fahm hamlet near Khader that was full with crops ready for marketing, Salah said.
> 
> IOA destroys EU-financed agricultural project in West Bank


CAT- Closed 7/20 @ 80.95


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy boats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of southern Gaza Strip afternoon Saturday, local sources said.

Fishermen miraculously survived the shooting after they escaped to the beach, the sources said.

The Israeli navy targets any Palestinian fishing boat exceeding the fishing limit of three nautical miles despite the fact that Oslo Accords allow fishermen to fish up to a distance of 20 nautical miles.

Israeli navy boats fire at Palestinian fishermen at sea


----------



## Indofred

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy boats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of southern Gaza Strip afternoon Saturday, local sources said.
> 
> Fishermen miraculously survived the shooting after they escaped to the beach, the sources said.
> 
> The Israeli navy targets any Palestinian fishing boat exceeding the fishing limit of three nautical miles despite the fact that Oslo Accords allow fishermen to fish up to a distance of 20 nautical miles.
> 
> Israeli navy boats fire at Palestinian fishermen at sea



That's OK. All Palestinians are terrorists, even when they're trying to feed their families or make a living from fishing.
Murdering fishermen is fine as long as they're Palestinian terrorists attacking Israeli fish.

That or these members of the IDF are murderous bastards.


----------



## Indofred

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1A5MEBfNQ]Israel fires at Palestinian fishing boats carrying Int&#39;l act - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTUYivihoTE]Free Gaza Mov: Israeli shooting palestinian fishermen boats - YouTube[/ame]

I suppose they're fake films as well.


----------



## Indofred

Perhaps you'd like to see how the IDF treat Jewish Israelis they don't like.

Israeli soldiers beat Jews for helping the enemy - YouTube


----------



## Indofred

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7AQ8m-7WPU&feature=related]Israel owns the USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli navy boats opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian fishing boats off the coast of southern Gaza Strip afternoon Saturday, local sources said.
> 
> Fishermen miraculously survived the shooting after they escaped to the beach, the sources said.
> 
> The Israeli navy targets any Palestinian fishing boat exceeding the fishing limit of three nautical miles despite the fact that Oslo Accords allow fishermen to fish up to a distance of 20 nautical miles.
> 
> Israeli navy boats fire at Palestinian fishermen at sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK. All Palestinians are terrorists, even when they're trying to feed their families or make a living from fishing.
> Murdering fishermen is fine as long as they're Palestinian terrorists attacking Israeli fish.
> 
> That or these members of the IDF are murderous bastards.
Click to expand...


Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.

Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.

Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Israel owns the USA - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIEeiDjdUuU]Klavan&#39;s One-State Solution: Give the Middle East to the Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Perhaps you'd like to see how the IDF treat Jewish Israelis they don't like.
> 
> Israeli soldiers beat Jews for helping the enemy - YouTube



Those need to be beaten up by the Israeli civilians who are loyal to the country. Not soldiers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Israel owns the USA - YouTube



Poor Paul, his mental illness is very sad.


----------



## docmauser1

Indofred said:


> _That's OK. All Palestinians are terrorists, even when they're trying to feed their families or make a living from fishing. Murdering fishermen is fine as long as they're Palestinian terrorists attacking Israeli fish._


So, fish was fishy.


----------



## Indofred

Lipush said:


> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.



An abused blockade.

Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?

The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.

Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
Click to expand...


Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.

Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.

And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.
> 
> Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.
> 
> And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom
Click to expand...


The IDF just likes to murder Palestinians. It is as simple as that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I]Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.
> 
> Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.
> 
> And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom
Click to expand...


This is true.
The US imports more illegal drugs than any other country and the death toll is far higher than an terrorist/freedom fighter kills.
The US totally fails to shoot up Mexican ships but Israel fires on unarmed civilian boats from Gaza.
Perhaps you can explain the reasons US coastguard ships don't wander into mexico and blow the shit out of fishing boats.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.
> 
> Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.
> 
> And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The IDF just likes to murder Palestinians. It is as simple as that.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I]Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah. We drink their blood with Matzos too. Yum.


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.
> 
> Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.
> 
> And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true.
> The US imports more illegal drugs than any other country and the death toll is far higher than an terrorist/freedom fighter kills.
> The US totally fails to shoot up Mexican ships but Israel fires on unarmed civilian boats from Gaza.
> Perhaps you can explain the reasons US coastguard ships don't wander into mexico and blow the shit out of fishing boats.
Click to expand...


If Mexico would have been the same threat as Gaza is to Israel, t*here would have been no Mexico left*! I just imagine what you would have done to them if a missile would have hit San Diego. you would have blown them up, for sure! stop trying to paint this otherwise. Only it's easier to preach morales to Israelis. It's always easier to someone who doesn't go through this, who clicks his tongue while sitting on the couch getting fat from burgers and pretending they know it all.


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does many things that the USA does not, and keeps itself from doing things that America does.
> 
> Israel is a totally different issue from the US. You cannot compare. the threat is different and the lifestyle is different. one in the west, one in the mideast.
> 
> And with all due respect, you don't know nothing about how the IDF, and especially the navy works. Films mostly tell half truths. I happen to know how things really are from up closely. You cannot possibly preach me about IDF tactics. That's like a child trying to teach an adult about life wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true.
> The US imports more illegal drugs than any other country and the death toll is far higher than an terrorist/freedom fighter kills.
> The US totally fails to shoot up Mexican ships but Israel fires on unarmed civilian boats from Gaza.
> Perhaps you can explain the reasons US coastguard ships don't wander into mexico and blow the shit out of fishing boats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Mexico would have been the same threat as Gaza is to Israel, t*here would have been no Mexico left*! I just imagine what you would have done to them if a missile would have hit San Diego. you would have blown them up, for sure! stop trying to paint this otherwise. Only it's easier to preach morales to Israelis. It's always easier to someone who doesn't go through this, who clicks his tongue while sitting on the couch getting fat from burgers and pretending they know it all.
Click to expand...


Mexico is a total threat to the US, the wetbacks are pouring into the US unimpeded, and we have yet to kill or bomb anyone. Sorry, your example is a total failure. Please try again.


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abused blockade.
> 
> Many boats from Mexico carry drugs into the US. Do the US coastguard fire randomly at any boat from that country, even inside their Mexican waters?
> 
> The IDF has a long history of murder. The films show attacks on boats carrying foreigners, not terrorists.
> 
> Do you really have to deny what the clear evidence shows?
Click to expand...


 Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten but there are so many problems with the video, its hard to know where to begin.

From the top, then. Firstly, I have to be concerned with people who embrace the mentality: hey, I read it on the internet so it must be true. Those folks are first cousins (and siblings of married cousins), to those who embrace the mentality hey, I saw it on a press.tv produced youtube video I watched on the internet so it must be true.

With reference to the first video, we have a number of different perspectives of the events as viewed from the position of a third party. The video editing is such that we perceive the events at a point in time convenient to Iranian state tv. We have no indication of events that may have caused the Israeli navy to be at this location. Hey, call me crazy but I'm suspicious of the _mullanews_ agency (AKA press.tv) which sliced together 2.17 minutes of video footage of unknown date, origin and authenticity.  Secondly, we have a camera perspective from an observer on a vessel alleged to be attacked by the Israeli military. I have to note that there is no timestamp on the video so we have no indication of when, where or even _if_ the video footage was shot at the same time and place.


----------



## Indofred

Hollie said:


> Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten



Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.

I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.

Quote or apologise.


----------



## ima

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
Click to expand...


Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
Click to expand...


Apologize for what?

Posting YouTube videos with connection to Iranian state media suggests a bias on your part. That was not unintentional. Iranian attitudes toward Israel are clear and precise. I just wish you would have been honest about the source of the material that was posted and avoid bellicose claims as to the unalterable truth of a YouTube video. 

Is there any comment you wish to offer about my thoughts  / impressions of the video?


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS, (PIC)--  Israeli occupation forces (IOF) wounded four Palestinians and arrested four others in a raid on Nablus city at dawn Saturday, local sources said.

They said that a house was damaged in the incursion when IOF soldiers tossed a stun grenade inside it.

IOF raid wounds four, arrests four in Nablus


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS, (PIC)--  Israeli occupation forces (IOF) wounded four Palestinians and arrested four others in a raid on Nablus city at dawn Saturday, local sources said.
> 
> They said that a house was damaged in the incursion when IOF soldiers tossed a stun grenade inside it.
> 
> IOF raid wounds four, arrests four in Nablus


What were they wounded and arrested for. Singing after curfew?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Gaza is under blockade. That is a first fact.
> 
> Second fact is, that many of the lethal terror attacks on Israel came through people like that. through sea, from people dresses as fishermen.
> 
> Now do the math. the Israel navy does not shoot for nothing. Even if the Palestinians say they do.


You're whole argument is nonsense.  That's not the reason for the blockade.  The blockade is there to punish Palestinian's, not protect Israel.  That was self evident when I saw the video of Palestinian's being stopped at a checkpoint and were not allowed to pass, even after it was determined they had no weapons.


----------



## Indofred

ima said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
Click to expand...


True and another reason hatred of "Jews" is bloody silly.


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True and another reason hatred of "Jews" is bloody silly.
Click to expand...

Are you advertising to buy a female sheep, goat or camel?


----------



## Indofred

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True and another reason hatred of "Jews" is bloody silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you advertising to buy a female sheep, goat or camel?
Click to expand...


I rent sheep from local farmers.
Only females and only ones with sexy bums.
You should see the little minx I had last night.
Flossy, for 'twas her name, was a right goer but I had to remove her teeth before she gave me head.
They try to chew if you don't.


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> True and another reason hatred of "Jews" is bloody silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you advertising to buy a female sheep, goat or camel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rent sheep from local farmers.
> Only females and only ones with sexy bums.
> You should see the little minx I had last night.
> Flossy, for 'twas her name, was a right goer but I had to remove her teeth before she gave me head.
> They try to chew if you don't.
Click to expand...

Well then you're harmless.


----------



## Indofred

Lipush said:


> If Mexico would have been the same threat as Gaza is to Israel, t*here would have been no Mexico left*! I



How many Israelis have been killed by attacks from Gaza?
How many Americans have been killed by drugs from Mexico?

About the greater threat......


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady jooooo haten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
Click to expand...


   Actually there is no "shitload" of jews----jews are not shit----there is a lump of shit called  Ima----and a shit load of shit just like the Ima entity in the world


----------



## P F Tinmore

BEIRUT, (PIC)-- Political bureau member of Hamas Ezzet Al-Resheq has condemned the Israeli military attack on Nablus city at dawn Saturday that left 19 Palestinians wounded and a house destroyed.

He said in a press release that Hamas strongly condemns the attack on unarmed civilians that ended with the arrest of five Palestinian citizens.

Resheq, describing the attack as racist, said that it reflected the &#8220;criminal nature of this terrorist entity&#8221;.

Resheq denounces Nablus attack, asks PA to halt security coordination with IOA


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote any post of mine where I express hate for Jews in general or stop with the lies.
> 
> I've made it very clear; I don't hold Jews in general, or even the vast majority of Israelis, guilty of crimes committed by the Israeli government or IDF.
> 
> Quote or apologise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is no "shitload" of jews----jews are not shit----there is a lump of shit called  Ima----and a shit load of shit just like the Ima entity in the world
Click to expand...


Shitload = tons, a lot, mucho mucho...
I know it kills you that lots of Jews don't agree with what's going on in the area.


----------



## Indofred

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a shitload of Jews don't agree with what's going on in Palestine either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is no "shitload" of jews----jews are not shit----there is a lump of shit called  Ima----and a shit load of shit just like the Ima entity in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitload = tons, a lot, mucho mucho...
> *I know it kills you that lots of Jews don't agree with what's going on in the area.*
Click to expand...


Exactly the opposite for me.

I'm very pleased with the situation for two main reasons:
It shows that even Israeli Jews can see the injustice in Palestine
It proves that not all Jews are the same, thus proving once again, racism is stupid.


----------



## docmauser1

Indofred said:


> _I'm very pleased with the situation for two main reasons: It shows that even Israeli Jews can see the injustice in Palestine It proves that not all Jews are the same, thus proving once again, racism is stupid._


Funny drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at three Palestinians east of occupied Jerusalem killing one and injuring two, Palestinian medical sources said at dawn Monday.

Local sources told the PIC that the martyr Akram Bader is from Beitlo village, north of Ramallah, and added that he was hit with a bullet in his head.

IOF soldiers kill Palestinian, wound two others east of occupied Jerusalem


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at three Palestinians east of occupied Jerusalem killing one and injuring two, Palestinian medical sources said at dawn Monday.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC that the martyr Akram Bader is from Beitlo village, north of Ramallah, and added that he was hit with a bullet in his head.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian, wound two others east of occupied Jerusalem


Tried to run a roadblock.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at three Palestinians east of occupied Jerusalem killing one and injuring two, Palestinian medical sources said at dawn Monday.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC that the martyr Akram Bader is from Beitlo village, north of Ramallah, and added that he was hit with a bullet in his head.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian, wound two others east of occupied Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to run a roadblock.
Click to expand...


Inside their own country.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Tried to run a roadblock.


The roadblock is in a place the Israeli's have no legal right to be.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at three Palestinians east of occupied Jerusalem killing one and injuring two, Palestinian medical sources said at dawn Monday.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC that the martyr Akram Bader is from Beitlo village, north of Ramallah, and added that he was hit with a bullet in his head.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian, wound two others east of occupied Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to run a roadblock.
Click to expand...


You sure he didn't just fart or something?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired at three Palestinians east of occupied Jerusalem killing one and injuring two, Palestinian medical sources said at dawn Monday.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC that the martyr Akram Bader is from Beitlo village, north of Ramallah, and added that he was hit with a bullet in his head.
> 
> IOF soldiers kill Palestinian, wound two others east of occupied Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to run a roadblock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure he didn't just fart or something?
Click to expand...



US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA


It's not the same thing.  Those roadblocks are on land Israel has no legal right to be in.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same thing.  Those roadblocks are on land Israel has no legal right to be in.
Click to expand...

Boo hoo & hoo!


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Boo hoo & hoo!


  Attitudes like that, is why I support sending in F16's to blow up every single one of those roadblocks.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo & hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes like that, is why I support sending in F16's to blow up every single one of those roadblocks.
Click to expand...


Attitudes like yours are why Israel exists and must exist.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo & hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes like that, is why I support sending in F16's to blow up every single one of those roadblocks.
Click to expand...

Too damn expensive. Better to send in 1 Freedom....er,Resistance Fighter w/ bomb belt. And body armor. heh heh


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo & hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes like that, is why I support sending in F16's to blow up every single one of those roadblocks.
Click to expand...


Just who's F-16's would you send in?

Is there an Islamo-air force that you command and which we don't know of?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to run a roadblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he didn't just fart or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
Click to expand...


We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Just who's F-16's would you send in?
> 
> Is there an Islamo-air force that you command and which we don't know of?


F16's from the USS Ronald Reagan.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he didn't just fart or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
Click to expand...


That's silly---she could have just crashed thru      I am sorry to hear that your daughter is unable to put on or take off her own shoes-----Pregnancy does not really do that -----what is wrong with her?


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he didn't just fart or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
Click to expand...


You're a jerk.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he didn't just fart or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
Click to expand...

Why rag on those flunkies when they keep you safe from Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's silly---she could have just crashed thru      I am sorry to hear that your daughter is unable to put on or take off her own shoes-----Pregnancy does not really do that -----what is wrong with her?
Click to expand...


Come on we were just giving those worthless goons a hard time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why rag on those flunkies when they keep you safe from Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US military bases have road blocks-------even the military hospitals have a  ROAD BLOCK TYPE   security station that anyone who gets in must pass------- I suggest you get in a care and try to run one of those roadblocks       -----just to see what a "fart"  gets you in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a jerk.
Click to expand...


And a very good one at that.


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just who's F-16's would you send in?
> 
> Is there an Islamo-air force that you command and which we don't know of?
> 
> 
> 
> F16's from the USS Ronald Reagan.
Click to expand...


You should email the ship commander and advise that you demand an immediate airstrike.

If you receive a visit from law enforcement, let us know how that goes.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always rag on those flunkies in those checkpoints. My daughter was called to be a witness at the "Justice" Center. She was 8 months pregnant and wore her steel toe boots. They told her that she had to take them off to go through the scanner. She said that she could not reach them and that someone else had to take them off and put them back on. I pretended that I did not know her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly---she could have just crashed thru      I am sorry to hear that your daughter is unable to put on or take off her own shoes-----Pregnancy does not really do that -----what is wrong with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on we were just giving those worthless goons a hard time.
Click to expand...


oh Ok  a bunch of goons giving conscientous guards a hard time----
you are not the first of the vulgar or the last


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly---she could have just crashed thru      I am sorry to hear that your daughter is unable to put on or take off her own shoes-----Pregnancy does not really do that -----what is wrong with her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on we were just giving those worthless goons a hard time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh Ok  a bunch of goons giving conscientous guards a hard time----
> you are not the first of the vulgar or the last
Click to expand...


If they don't like it they should go get a real job.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on we were just giving those worthless goons a hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Ok  a bunch of goons giving conscientous guards a hard time----
> you are not the first of the vulgar or the last
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like it they should go get a real job.
Click to expand...


Gee whiz. A hostile, antagonistic wannabe. Who knew?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh Ok  a bunch of goons giving conscientous guards a hard time----
> you are not the first of the vulgar or the last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't like it they should go get a real job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. A hostile, antagonistic wannabe. Who knew?
Click to expand...


I live in the US. This is not the US we had before the phony war on terror.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You should email the ship commander and advise that you demand an immediate airstrike.
> 
> If you receive a visit from law enforcement, let us know how that goes.


Don't talk to me about law enforcement.

You care about that as much as you do your monthly period.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Tuesday morning confiscated two farm tractors used to transport water supplies to Bedouin hamlets near Khirbet Al-Mita village in the northern Jordan Valley region.

Head of the municipal council of these Bedouin areas Aref Daraghmeh said the IOF took the tractor in order to punish the Bedouin communities for their steadfastness against Israel's attempt to evacuate them from their native land.

Daraghmeh stated that Israeli troops stormed Khirbet Al-Mita village and seized two tractors less than 24 hours after they ordered the Bedouin shepherds to stop erecting tents and demolish their homes and structures in the area.

For his part, Hasan Makhamra, a Bedouin native, said this Israeli campaign started two months ago during which the IOF confiscated dozens of water containers used for drinking supplies.

Makhamra asserted that the Bedouin families direly need these containers to supply themselves with water after Israel appropriated water springs, wells and resources. 

IOF seizes two farm tractors used to supply Bedouins with water


----------



## Indofred

Is it time for some common sense?

The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?

You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.

Same goes for US middle east policy.
9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.

(That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)

Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.


I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google


jt2


----------



## Indofred

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


What happens to them is clearly an injustice.
Worse when you consider the radical groups sometimes get away with murder because some officials support them.

Does your condemnation of Indonesian radicals attacking innocents mean you equally condemn the Israeli government for doing the same things but on a greater scale?


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens to them is clearly an injustice.
> Worse when you consider the radical groups sometimes get away with murder because some officials support them.
> 
> Does your condemnation of Indonesian radicals attacking innocents mean you equally condemn the Israeli government for doing the same things but on a greater scale?
Click to expand...

I don't know where you got that lying BS about Israel. You should go over to Israel and Gaza/WB to see for yourself. I guarantee you will change your tune.


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens to them is clearly an injustice.
> Worse when you consider the radical groups sometimes get away with murder because some officials support them.
> 
> Does your condemnation of Indonesian radicals attacking innocents mean you equally condemn the Israeli government for doing the same things but on a greater scale?
Click to expand...

I am actually laughing at Fred stating that the Israel does these things on a larger scale.  Evidently he is closing his eyes to what the Muslims are doing to innocent people, like the Buddhists, the Catholics in the Philippines, the Christians in Muslims countries as well as the Hindus.  And let us not forget how the Sunnis and Shiites are always so busy car and suicide bombing each other.  Maybe Fred could discuss how the Shiites mainly stayed in India when Parkistan was carved out of India because they knew that the Sunnis had it in for them.  Oh, by the way, Fred, how many fellow Muslims has the Syrian Army killed by now?



jt2


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.



"You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it."

So you agree that operation Cast Lead was justified?


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens to them is clearly an injustice.
> Worse when you consider the radical groups sometimes get away with murder because some officials support them.
> 
> Does your condemnation of Indonesian radicals attacking innocents mean you equally condemn the Israeli government for doing the same things but on a greater scale?
Click to expand...


Personally I find it funny that in general, the Arab public is so obssessed with Israel and the Palestinians, while under their noses there is a Syrian genocide without people even peeing in that direction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it."
> 
> So you agree that operation Cast Lead was justified?
Click to expand...


A blockade is an act of war yet the Palestinians are expected to sit on their hands.


----------



## Indofred

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it."
> 
> *So you agree that operation Cast Lead was justified?*
Click to expand...


Charles de Gaulle broadcast a message to the French people over the BBC on June 18, 1940, that started the French resistance movement.
The French resistance were keen fighters who blew up bridges, killed members of the invading force and directed British bombing raids against occupying forces.
The Germans called them terrorists.







Tthe village of Oradour-sur-Glane, along with others was destroyed by SS troops in retaliation. The Nazi forces also shot civilians as retribution for resistance attacks.

Perhaps lipush can explain the difference between a resistance movement attacking an occupying army and a resistance movement attacking an occupying army.

Perhaps lipush can explain the difference between murdering civilians in retaliation for resistance attacks and murdering civilians in retaliation for resistance attacks.

As it happens, I can help.
The 1949 Geneva Convention made it illegal to do so.


----------



## Indofred

P F Tinmore said:


> A blockade is an act of war yet the Palestinians are expected to sit on their hands.



Just as the US did in the Cuba crisis but they had to call it a quarantine because a blockade is an act of war.

Now the US actively supports and act of war against the people of Gaza.


----------



## Indofred

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred, since he is a Muslim located in Indonesia, can tell us when the Ahmadis will start to hit back for the way they are treated by other Muslims in Indonesia.  We wouldn't even ask about the way they are treated in other Muslim countries, but surely Fred must be aware of how they are treated in his own country.  I imagine the Ahmadis must feel very safe in Israel.  They have a beautiful mosque there and are able to practice their beliefs in peace.   Google
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to them is clearly an injustice.
> Worse when you consider the radical groups sometimes get away with murder because some officials support them.
> 
> Does your condemnation of Indonesian radicals attacking innocents mean you equally condemn the Israeli government for doing the same things but on a greater scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you got that lying BS about Israel. You should go over to Israel and Gaza/WB to see for yourself. I guarantee you will change your tune.
Click to expand...


Please recount your tales of your time in the Gaza strip.


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for some common sense?
> 
> The Israeli armed forced, directed by the Israeli government, do bad things.
> Is there really any wonder when those people get pissed off and do bad things back?
> 
> You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it.
> 
> Same goes for US middle east policy.
> 9/11 was brought about as a direct result of US support for Israel.
> I don't agree with mass murder and thought those attacks were the result of pure evil but you have to understand why they happened or they'll happen again.
> 
> (That includes those who think Israel did 9/11 - US policy remains the cause)
> 
> Obama hasn't done much but Romney will invite further attacks because of what he's saying in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can't expect to hit someone and they just stand still and take it."
> 
> *So you agree that operation Cast Lead was justified?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charles de Gaulle broadcast a message to the French people over the BBC on June 18, 1940, that started the French resistance movement.
> The French resistance were keen fighters who blew up bridges, killed members of the invading force and directed British bombing raids against occupying forces.
> The Germans called them terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tthe village of Oradour-sur-Glane, along with others was destroyed by SS troops in retaliation. The Nazi forces also shot civilians as retribution for resistance attacks.
> 
> Perhaps lipush can explain the difference between a resistance movement attacking an occupying army and a resistance movement attacking an occupying army.
> 
> Perhaps lipush can explain the difference between murdering civilians in retaliation for resistance attacks and murdering civilians in retaliation for resistance attacks.
> 
> As it happens, I can help.
> The 1949 Geneva Convention made it illegal to do so.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you could explain the difference between a "resistance movement attacking an occupying army" and "a resistance movement attacking unarmed civilians".


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blockade is an act of war yet the Palestinians are expected to sit on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the US did in the Cuba crisis but they had to call it a quarantine because a blockade is an act of war.
> 
> Now the US actively supports and act of war against the people of Gaza.
Click to expand...


Do the people of Gaza not choose terror against Israelis one time after another?

In case you've missed, Hamas is not an organization which resist the Israeli government or Israeli military.

It resists Israeli settlements, Israeli towns, and Israeli civilians.

How many causalties where the Hamas responsible for, that were leaders and soldiers, compared to casualties that were Israeli civilians?


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blockade is an act of war yet the Palestinians are expected to sit on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the US did in the Cuba crisis but they had to call it a quarantine because a blockade is an act of war.
> 
> Now the US actively supports and act of war against the people of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people of Gaza not choose terror against Israelis one time after another?
> 
> In case you've missed, Hamas is not an organization which resist the Israeli government or Israeli military.
> 
> It resists Israeli settlements, Israeli towns, and Israeli civilians.
> 
> How many causalties where the Hamas responsible for, that were leaders and soldiers, compared to casualties that were Israeli civilians?
Click to expand...


All wars have civilian casualties. Get over it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the US did in the Cuba crisis but they had to call it a quarantine because a blockade is an act of war.
> 
> Now the US actively supports and act of war against the people of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the people of Gaza not choose terror against Israelis one time after another?
> 
> In case you've missed, Hamas is not an organization which resist the Israeli government or Israeli military.
> 
> It resists Israeli settlements, Israeli towns, and Israeli civilians.
> 
> How many causalties where the Hamas responsible for, that were leaders and soldiers, compared to casualties that were Israeli civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All wars have civilian casualties. Get over it.
Click to expand...


Gaza is at war with Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gaza is at war with Israel?


Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is at war with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.
Click to expand...


Don't tell me, tell Ima.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is at war with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me, tell Ima.
Click to expand...

No, I told you.  Deal with it.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is at war with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.
Click to expand...


Gaza hasn't been under Israeli occupation since 2005.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me, tell Ima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I told you.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Ima was the one who said it was war. Whine at him.


----------



## ima

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the people of Gaza not choose terror against Israelis one time after another?
> 
> In case you've missed, Hamas is not an organization which resist the Israeli government or Israeli military.
> 
> It resists Israeli settlements, Israeli towns, and Israeli civilians.
> 
> How many causalties where the Hamas responsible for, that were leaders and soldiers, compared to casualties that were Israeli civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wars have civilian casualties. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gaza is at war with Israel?
Click to expand...


Israel has been at war since its inception. They are occupying Gaza in the same way the Germans occupied Poland. During a war.


----------



## Indofred

ima said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> All wars have civilian casualties. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is at war with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has been at war since its inception. They are occupying Gaza in the same way the Germans occupied Poland. During a war.
Click to expand...



An inception preceded by terrorism.
You have to remember the first "IDF" were terrorist groups such as the Stern Gang.

America is supporting the results of terrorist murders. Unless the King David hotel bombing was an act of war.
American politicians tend to want such things forgotten so they can fight terrorism but not have to admit they support a state started with, and actively involved in, terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ima was the one who said it was war. Whine at him.


Do you not have the balls to own up to the things you say?  You said, _"Gaza was at war with Israel".  _  Don't blame others for the things you say.


----------



## Billo_Really

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Gaza hasn't been under Israeli occupation since 2005.


Bullshit.  Israel has "effective control" of 80% of everything that goes into and out of Gaza.  That satisfy's the definition of a "belligerant occupation".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima was the one who said it was war. Whine at him.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have the balls to own up to the things you say?  You said, _"Gaza was at war with Israel".  _  Don't blame others for the things you say.
Click to expand...


No I didn't, you sniveling moron.
Try again?
*Gaza is at war with Israel?*

See that little thingy at the end? LOL!


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No I didn't, you sniveling moron.
> Try again?
> *Gaza is at war with Israel?*
> 
> See that little thingy at the end? LOL!


You're right!

Sorry, my bad!


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation. It's not a war._


Gazabadians are having occupation too, so as not to feel outdone by those west-bankers, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided central Gaza Strip areas to the east of Breij and Maghazi refugee camps on Wednesday, local sources said.

They told Quds Press that IOF soldiers in a number of tanks and armored vehicles advanced 400 meters into Palestinian land and opened heavy machinegun fire at Palestinian residential quarters.

They said that Palestinian resistance fighters fired a number of mortar shells at the invading force and an exchange of fire ensued with no casualties reported.

The raid coincided with IOF shelling of a number of others areas in Gaza.

IOF soldiers raid central Gaza, fire at other areas


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Gaza is under Israeli occupation.  It's not a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me, tell Ima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I told you.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


That's convenient.
One Israel-hater claims it's a war, another says it isn't. 
Kinda covering all the bases just in case, eh?
I suggest you haters get together - a convention could be fun - and get your story straight.
Deal with that, Jackazz.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima was the one who said it was war. Whine at him.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have the balls to own up to the things you say?  You said, _"Gaza was at war with Israel".  _  Don't blame others for the things you say.
Click to expand...


Once again you must lie to fully express your mindless hate. Toddster questioned ("Gaza is at war with Israel?") in response to IMA's "All wars have civilian casualties." 
You didn't just lie but you maliciously changed Toddster's post to serve your hate.
I'm not certain that is against the TOS here but I'm betting it is and though I'm not one to run to the Mods, there are certainly others who are. I'm hoping at least one of 'em drops a dime of you ya fuckin' skkkumbag.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hasn't been under Israeli occupation since 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Israel has "effective control" of 80% of everything that goes into and out of Gaza.  That satisfy's the definition of a "belligerant occupation".
Click to expand...


That's according to you, Asshole, but the UN Security Council and even Hamas says you are full of camel crap.
BTW, do you have a _current_ source which supports your "effective control of 80% of everything that goes in and out of Gaza" claim?

"The proposition that the Strip remains occupied by Israel has recently been refuted by an unexpected source  a UN Security Council resolution on Libya." 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA

"Hamas co-founder Mahmoud Zahar confirmed Tuesday there is no Israeli occupation of Gaza, according to a report published by Maan, a Bethlehem- based Palestinian news agency."
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...94DYCQ&usg=AFQjCNHJjh4vIO-q2kznqqTN50a95M2Q6w


----------



## irosie91

say-it     you do not understand-----the EXISTENCE of israel is an abomination to the jihadists and their supporters------it does not matter what  Israelis do------JUST THE FACT THE THEY BREATHE is offensive   ------got that?


----------



## irosie91

say-it you do not understand-----the EXISTENCE of israel is an abomination to the jihadists and their supporters------it does not matter what Israelis do------JUST THE FACT THE THEY BREATHE is offensive ------got that?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> That's according to you, Asshole, but the UN Security Council and even Hamas says you are full of camel crap.
> BTW, do you have a _current_ source which supports your "effective control of 80% of everything that goes in and out of Gaza" claim?
> 
> "The proposition that the Strip remains &#8216;occupied&#8217; by Israel has recently been refuted by an unexpected source &#8211; a UN Security Council resolution on Libya."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA
> 
> "Hamas co-founder Mahmoud Zahar confirmed Tuesday there is no Israeli occupation of Gaza, according to a report published by Ma&#8217;an, a Bethlehem- based Palestinian news agency."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...94DYCQ&usg=AFQjCNHJjh4vIO-q2kznqqTN50a95M2Q6w


Okay, you want something current, I'll give you something current.

From the ICRC website, here's a map of the "current situation" regarding the occupied territories.





Notice that the map above includes Gaza.  And the reason for that is this (also from the ICRC)...



> _2. When does the law of occupation start to apply?
> 
> The rules of international humanitarian law relevant to* occupied territories become applicable whenever territory comes under the effective control of hostile foreign armed forces*, even if the occupation meets no armed resistance and there is no fighting.
> 
> ...a situation of occupation exists whenever *a party to a conflict exercises some level of authority or control within foreign territory*. _


And that level of authority in this case, is the blockade on one side and the border crossings on the other.  And the result of that "effective control" Israel is having on Gaza, can be summed up in the following ICRC report, which was written just one month ago...


> _Israel and the occupied territories:
> *06-02-2012 Operational Update *
> 
> The Gaza closure, now in its fifth year, *continued to affect all aspects of life in the coastal enclave and to remove any prospect of economic recovery *despite some concessions made by the Israeli authorities. The lengthy permit process and the rigorous security checks required to exit Gaza, whether for treatment, education or training, remained a cause of particular concern. Gaza health-care facilities somehow managed to function in 2011 despite facing *chronic shortages of drugs and disposables and lacking reliable sources of electricity and fuel*.  _


It's safe to say when you "affect all aspects of life" within an area, you have "effective control" over that area, which in turn, defines this area as an "occupied territory".

Now if you're still not convinced and for some reason choose not to consider the ICRC the authority on this issue, you should be aware that the Israeli High Court of Justice also considers this area an "occupation".



> _*The High Court has held contrary to Israel 's claim*, stating that the creation and continuation of an occupation does not depend on the existence of an institution administering the lives of the local population, but only on the extent of its military control in the area. Furthermore, *a certain area may be deemed occupied even if the army does not have a fixed presence throughout the whole area*._


 And for good measure, here's the Wikipedia entry on this issue...



> _Israel unilaterally disengaged from Gaza in September 2005, and declared itself no longer to be in occupation of the Strip. However, as it retains control of Gaza's airspace and coastline, *it continues to be designated as an occupying power in the Gaza Strip by the United Nations Security Council, the United Nations General Assembly and some countries and various human rights organizations*_


I threw that last part in to prove that the UNSC does not support your position as you have claimed.

So in closing, the only thing you were right about was that yes, I am an asshole!


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's according to you, Asshole, but the UN Security Council and even Hamas says you are full of camel crap.
> BTW, do you have a _current_ source which supports your "effective control of 80% of everything that goes in and out of Gaza" claim?
> 
> "The proposition that the Strip remains occupied by Israel has recently been refuted by an unexpected source  a UN Security Council resolution on Libya."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA
> 
> "Hamas co-founder Mahmoud Zahar confirmed Tuesday there is no Israeli occupation of Gaza, according to a report published by Maan, a Bethlehem- based Palestinian news agency."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...94DYCQ&usg=AFQjCNHJjh4vIO-q2kznqqTN50a95M2Q6w
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want something current, I'll give you something current.
> 
> From the ICRC website, here's a map of the "current situation" regarding the occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the map above includes Gaza.  And the reason for that is this (also from the ICRC)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2. When does the law of occupation start to apply?
> 
> The rules of international humanitarian law relevant to* occupied territories become applicable whenever territory comes under the effective control of hostile foreign armed forces*, even if the occupation meets no armed resistance and there is no fighting.
> 
> ...a situation of occupation exists whenever *a party to a conflict exercises some level of authority or control within foreign territory*. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that level of authority in this case, is the blockade on one side and the border crossings on the other.  And the result of that "effective control" Israel is having on Gaza, can be summed up in the following ICRC report, which was written just one month ago...
> It's safe to say when you "affect all aspects of life" within an area, you have "effective control" over that area, which in turn, defines this area as an "occupied territory".
> 
> Now if you're still not convinced and for some reason choose not to consider the ICRC the authority on this issue, you should be aware that the Israeli High Court of Justice also considers this area an "occupation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The High Court has held contrary to Israel 's claim*, stating that the creation and continuation of an occupation does not depend on the existence of an institution administering the lives of the local population, but only on the extent of its military control in the area. Furthermore, *a certain area may be deemed occupied even if the army does not have a fixed presence throughout the whole area*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for good measure, here's the Wikipedia entry on this issue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel unilaterally disengaged from Gaza in September 2005, and declared itself no longer to be in occupation of the Strip. However, as it retains control of Gaza's airspace and coastline, *it continues to be designated as an occupying power in the Gaza Strip by the United Nations Security Council, the United Nations General Assembly and some countries and various human rights organizations*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw that last part in to prove that the UNSC does not support your position as you have claimed.
> 
> So in closing, the only thing you were right about was that yes, I am an asshole!
Click to expand...


Really? 
According to Eugene Kontorovich, a professor at Northwestern University School of Law and Paula Kweskin a legal researcher, the Geneva Conventions, even in the broadest interpretation urged by the International Committee of the Red Cross, require that ground forces exercise control within the territory.
Moreover, an occupying power must be able to provide all governmental functions  to run things inside the occupied territory, not simply patrol the borders. Yet the de facto government of Hamas rules Gaza without Israeli intervention.
Furthermore, Israel does not control all of Gazas borders. While Egypt had chosen to keep its border with Gaza largely closed, this had nothing to do with Israel. And in the wake of Egyptian political changes, the Rafah border is now completely open, further hollowing the argument that it is Israel exercising control over entry to Gaza.
Finally, even those you claim to be "occupied" deny it. How do you explain that, Princess?
So as you can see, I am right about far more than just the fact that you're an asshole.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's according to you, Asshole, but the UN Security Council and even Hamas says you are full of camel crap.
> BTW, do you have a _current_ source which supports your "effective control of 80% of everything that goes in and out of Gaza" claim?
> 
> "The proposition that the Strip remains occupied by Israel has recently been refuted by an unexpected source  a UN Security Council resolution on Libya."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA
> 
> "Hamas co-founder Mahmoud Zahar confirmed Tuesday there is no Israeli occupation of Gaza, according to a report published by Maan, a Bethlehem- based Palestinian news agency."
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...94DYCQ&usg=AFQjCNHJjh4vIO-q2kznqqTN50a95M2Q6w
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want something current, I'll give you something current.
> 
> From the ICRC website, here's a map of the "current situation" regarding the occupied territories.
Click to expand...


Your source does not support your claim that Israel has "effective control of 80% of everything that goes in and out of Gaza."
Try again, Princess, or just admit your facts come directly from your bunghole.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Really?
> According to Eugene Kontorovich, a professor at Northwestern University School of Law and Paula Kweskin a legal researcher, the Geneva Conventions, even in the broadest interpretation urged by the International Committee of the Red Cross, require that ground forces exercise control within the territory.
> Moreover, an occupying power must be able to provide all governmental functions  to run things inside the occupied territory, not simply patrol the borders. Yet the de facto government of Hamas rules Gaza without Israeli intervention.
> Furthermore, Israel does not control all of Gazas borders. While Egypt had chosen to keep its border with Gaza largely closed, this had nothing to do with Israel. And in the wake of Egyptian political changes, the Rafah border is now completely open, further hollowing the argument that it is Israel exercising control over entry to Gaza.
> Finally, even those you claim to be "occupied" deny it. How do you explain that, Princess?
> So as you can see, I am right about far more than just the fact that you're an asshole.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA


I'm sorry, but the Israeli Supreme Court says you're full of shit!


----------



## P F Tinmore

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> According to Eugene Kontorovich, a professor at Northwestern University School of Law and Paula Kweskin a legal researcher, the Geneva Conventions, even in the broadest interpretation urged by the International Committee of the Red Cross, require that ground forces exercise &#8220;control within&#8221; the territory.
> Moreover, an occupying power must be able to provide all governmental functions &#8211; to run things inside the occupied territory, not simply patrol the borders. Yet the de facto government of Hamas rules Gaza without Israeli intervention.
> Furthermore, Israel does not control all of Gaza&#8217;s borders. While Egypt had chosen to keep its border with Gaza largely closed, this had nothing to do with Israel. And in the wake of Egyptian political changes, the Rafah border is now completely open, further hollowing the argument that it is Israel exercising control over entry to Gaza.
> Finally, even those you claim to be "occupied" deny it. How do you explain that, Princess?
> So as you can see, I am right about far more than just the fact that you're an asshole.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9kq01v9JDLuWgtXbcjGhQDy3MtA
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but the Israeli Supreme Court says you're full of shit!
Click to expand...


*Israeli crossings.*
Israel still controls everything and everybody through its crossings. Israel enters Gaza at will to kill anyone it likes and to destroy anything it likes.

*Population registry*
Israel still controls the population registry in Gaza.

*Sea port*
The Israeli navy patrols Palestine's territorial waters cutting off all traffic in that area.

*Air traffic*
Israel patrols Palestinian airspace and forbids all air traffic.

*Rafah crossing*
The Mubarak regime was paid by the US to do whatever Israel wanted. There have been some changes since his downfall.

Rafah is a personnel crossing only and has no facilities for commercial traffic so there are still no imports or exports through Rafah. Rafah still requires PA Authority passports that can only be issued to Palestinians who have Israeli issued ID cards.


----------



## Billo_Really

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli crossings.*
> Israel still controls everything and everybody through its crossings. Israel enters Gaza at will to kill anyone it likes and to destroy anything it likes.
> 
> *Population registry*
> Israel still controls the population registry in Gaza.
> 
> *Sea port*
> The Israeli navy patrols Palestine's territorial waters cutting off all traffic in that area.
> 
> *Air traffic*
> Israel patrols Palestinian airspace and forbids all air traffic.
> 
> *Rafah crossing*
> The Mubarak regime was paid by the US to do whatever Israel wanted. There have been some changes since his downfall.
> 
> Rafah is a personnel crossing only and has no facilities for commercial traffic so there are still no imports or exports through Rafah. Rafah still requires PA Authority passports that can only be issued to Palestinians who have Israeli issued ID cards.


Don't forget the one thing that actually made up the Israeli Supreme Courts mind on their decision, which is Gaza is completely dependent on Israel for electrical power.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Don't forget the one thing that actually made up the Israeli Supreme Courts mind on their decision, which is Gaza is completely dependent on Israel for electrical power._


Not quite, of course, they have a powerplant of their own, which the activist supreme court won't mention, and both hamas-fatah seem to be contesting who's the better thief, or so we get from the maannews.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel still controls everything and everybody through its crossings. Israel enters Gaza at will to kill anyone it likes and to destroy anything it likes.
> Israel still controls the population registry in Gaza.
> The Israeli navy patrols Palestine's territorial waters cutting off all traffic in that area.
> Israel patrols Palestinian airspace and forbids all air traffic._


Gazabadians are having some cool occupation, indeed.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The Mubarak regime was paid by the US to do whatever Israel wanted. There have been some changes since his downfall._


But the ability to smell money remained, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Rafah still requires PA Authority passports that can only be issued to Palestinians who have Israeli issued ID cards._


As that silly Amira Hass says "The same government that includes a call to end the blockade on Gaza in every one of its statements, in practice aids in imprisoning the Gazans by preventing many of them from holding valid Palestinian passports. Not only does the Fatah government refuse to send blank passports to Gaza to be filled out, thus forcing Gazans to use the services of special go-between agencies which send the applications to Ramallah, but its general intelligence service even intervenes - as has been revealed lately - and in many cases vetoes passports for Gaza residents."
Let'em print hamas passports and fatah passports.


----------



## P F Tinmore

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel still controls everything and everybody through its crossings. Israel enters Gaza at will to kill anyone it likes and to destroy anything it likes.
> Israel still controls the population registry in Gaza.
> The Israeli navy patrols Palestine's territorial waters cutting off all traffic in that area.
> Israel patrols Palestinian airspace and forbids all air traffic._
> 
> 
> 
> Gazabadians are having some cool occupation, indeed.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Mubarak regime was paid by the US to do whatever Israel wanted. There have been some changes since his downfall._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the ability to smell money remained, of course.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Rafah still requires PA Authority passports that can only be issued to Palestinians who have Israeli issued ID cards._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As that silly Amira Hass says "The same government that includes a call to end the blockade on Gaza in every one of its statements, in practice aids in imprisoning the Gazans by preventing many of them from holding valid Palestinian passports. Not only does the Fatah government refuse to send blank passports to Gaza to be filled out, thus forcing Gazans to use the services of special go-between agencies which send the applications to Ramallah, but its general intelligence service even intervenes - as has been revealed lately - and in many cases vetoes passports for Gaza residents."
> Let'em print hamas passports and fatah passports.
Click to expand...




> Not only does the Fatah government...



Fatah lost the elections. How is it the government?


----------



## irosie91

For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.   For the record---EGYPT has full control over whether or not it wishes to allow Gazans into Egypt-------people like Tinny blame the fact that egyptians do not like Gazans on israel     Several years ago   CANADA offered citizenship to  a quota of  "palestinian refugees"   Canada had to withdraw the policy or face threatened terrorist action    The only people interested in maintaning the "suffering" of "palestinian refugees"    are arabists and islamicists ----even tinny knows that but lies a lot about it


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.   For the record---EGYPT has full control over whether or not it wishes to allow Gazans into Egypt-------people like Tinny blame the fact that egyptians do not like Gazans on israel     Several years ago   CANADA offered citizenship to  a quota of  "palestinian refugees"   Canada had to withdraw the policy or face threatened terrorist action    The only people interested in maintaning the "suffering" of "palestinian refugees"    are arabists and islamicists ----even tinny knows that but lies a lot about it





> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.



Why would they want to leave their homeland? Most stay to fight for their rights.

Could you provide more information on Canada.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.   For the record---EGYPT has full control over whether or not it wishes to allow Gazans into Egypt-------people like Tinny blame the fact that egyptians do not like Gazans on israel     Several years ago   CANADA offered citizenship to  a quota of  "palestinian refugees"   Canada had to withdraw the policy or face threatened terrorist action    The only people interested in maintaning the "suffering" of "palestinian refugees"    are arabists and islamicists ----even tinny knows that but lies a lot about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to leave their homeland? Most stay to fight for their rights.
> 
> Could you provide more information on Canada.
Click to expand...



Try again      people of YOUR ILK  compare gaza to  AUSCHWITZ    and ---of course---leave out the fact that getting OUT of Auschwitz was the real issue.      as to GAZA being a "homeland" -----sorry---but it is actually no-one's real  "HOMELAND"     it is just a bit along the edge between egypt and Israel and for many many years was mostly just wasteland----very few people lived there.    HISTORICALLY   it was populated and even productive---.   The theory presented in the nazi literature    (written by nazi war criminals in egypt and syria---during the post world war II  era)  was that  ISRAEL FORCED ARABS TO LIVE THERE against their wills.   During the time that Gaza was part of EGYPT----ie until the war of  1967----Living in Gaza was described in islamic propaganda as BEING IN A CONCENTRATION CAMP------in fact gazan arabs did live in barbed wire enclosed camps----were prevented BY EGYPT  from entering egypt and lived on UN  support---water--in pails and food   Medical care was virtually non-existent-----even childhood innoculations         As to the  canada policy------it was long ago----like in the 1980s      I will try to find a citation.    In any case-----if you do not know that there has been  a concerted effort to force  palestinian "refugees"  to maintane a  "refugee" status -------you are a very ill-informed person     Did you know that if an arab citizen MARRIES a  "palestinian refugee"     That person becomes a "palestinian refugee along with any children they have?      One of my clients was married to and later divorced a  gazan palestinian "refugee"     Admittedly she was a bit bitter toward him-------but I got the low down on the situation


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.   For the record---EGYPT has full control over whether or not it wishes to allow Gazans into Egypt-------people like Tinny blame the fact that egyptians do not like Gazans on israel     Several years ago   CANADA offered citizenship to  a quota of  "palestinian refugees"   Canada had to withdraw the policy or face threatened terrorist action    The only people interested in maintaning the "suffering" of "palestinian refugees"    are arabists and islamicists ----even tinny knows that but lies a lot about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record----any resident of Gaza who wishes to leave Gaza can do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to leave their homeland? Most stay to fight for their rights.
> 
> Could you provide more information on Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again      people of YOUR ILK  compare gaza to  AUSCHWITZ    and ---of course---leave out the fact that getting OUT of Auschwitz was the real issue.      as to GAZA being a "homeland" -----sorry---but it is actually no-one's real  "HOMELAND"     it is just a bit along the edge between egypt and Israel and for many many years was mostly just wasteland----very few people lived there.    HISTORICALLY   it was populated and even productive---.   The theory presented in the nazi literature    (written by nazi war criminals in egypt and syria---during the post world war II  era)  was that  ISRAEL FORCED ARABS TO LIVE THERE against their wills.   During the time that Gaza was part of EGYPT----ie until the war of  1967----Living in Gaza was described in islamic propaganda as BEING IN A CONCENTRATION CAMP------in fact gazan arabs did live in barbed wire enclosed camps----were prevented BY EGYPT  from entering egypt and lived on UN  support---water--in pails and food   Medical care was virtually non-existent-----even childhood innoculations         As to the  canada policy------it was long ago----like in the 1980s      I will try to find a citation.    In any case-----if you do not know that there has been  a concerted effort to force  palestinian "refugees"  to maintane a  "refugee" status -------you are a very ill-informed person     Did you know that if an arab citizen MARRIES a  "palestinian refugee"     That person becomes a "palestinian refugee along with any children they have?      One of my clients was married to and later divorced a  gazan palestinian "refugee"     Admittedly she was a bit bitter toward him-------but I got the low down on the situation
Click to expand...


Holy smokescreen, Batman!

What did all that crap have to do with my question?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel still controls everything and everybody through its crossings. Israel enters Gaza at will to kill anyone it likes and to destroy anything it likes.
> Israel still controls the population registry in Gaza.
> The Israeli navy patrols Palestine's territorial waters cutting off all traffic in that area.
> Israel patrols Palestinian airspace and forbids all air traffic._
> 
> 
> 
> Gazabadians are having some cool occupation, indeed.But the ability to smell money remained, of course.As that silly Amira Hass says "The same government that includes a call to end the blockade on Gaza in every one of its statements, in practice aids in imprisoning the Gazans by preventing many of them from holding valid Palestinian passports. Not only does the Fatah government refuse to send blank passports to Gaza to be filled out, thus forcing Gazans to use the services of special go-between agencies which send the applications to Ramallah, but its general intelligence service even intervenes - as has been revealed lately - and in many cases vetoes passports for Gaza residents."
> Let'em print hamas passports and fatah passports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the Fatah government...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fatah lost the elections. How is it the government?_
Click to expand...

If the leftie-leftist Haaretz woman says it's a government, then it's a government!


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) sent its demolition teams to Beit Jala village in Bethlehem and destroyed a house under construction and part of a restaurant on Thursday.

Local sources said that the 100-meter square house was owned by George Khaliliya.

They added that the IOA teams razed a kitchen and toilets in a restaurant owned by Ramzi Qaisiya, which were destroyed last April but Qaisiya rebuilt them.

Qaisiya charged that the demolition was illegal since the building was built before Israel&#8217;s occupation of the West Bank in 1967.

IOA demolishes two buildings in Bethlehem village


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) sent its demolition teams to Beit Jala village in Bethlehem and destroyed a house under construction and part of a restaurant on Thursday.
> 
> Local sources said that the 100-meter square house was owned by George Khaliliya.
> 
> They added that the IOA teams razed a kitchen and toilets in a restaurant owned by Ramzi Qaisiya, which were destroyed last April but Qaisiya rebuilt them.
> 
> Qaisiya charged that the demolition was illegal since the building was built before Israels occupation of the West Bank in 1967.
> 
> IOA demolishes two buildings in Bethlehem village




House demolitions in bethlehem cannot be done without a COURT ORDER-----that means the owner was informed and had the right to contest the order  (just like such court orders in the USA)

your article does not even address the fact that there was a court order ----what the basis of the court order was or whether or not the owner contested the court order.      Propagandaist claims that  Israel simply shows up with bulldozers and runs over houses are lies-----LEAVING OUT THE DETAILS  in order to support that lie------is filthy mendacity


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) sent its demolition teams to Beit Jala village in Bethlehem and destroyed a house under construction and part of a restaurant on Thursday.
> 
> Local sources said that the 100-meter square house was owned by George Khaliliya.
> 
> They added that the IOA teams razed a kitchen and toilets in a restaurant owned by Ramzi Qaisiya, which were destroyed last April but Qaisiya rebuilt them.
> 
> Qaisiya charged that the demolition was illegal since the building was built before Israels occupation of the West Bank in 1967.
> 
> IOA demolishes two buildings in Bethlehem village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House demolitions in bethlehem cannot be done without a COURT ORDER-----that means the owner was informed and had the right to contest the order  (just like such court orders in the USA)
> 
> your article does not even address the fact that there was a court order ----what the basis of the court order was or whether or not the owner contested the court order.      Propagandaist claims that  Israel simply shows up with bulldozers and runs over houses are lies-----LEAVING OUT THE DETAILS  in order to support that lie------is filthy mendacity
Click to expand...


Israeli kangaroo court.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want to leave their homeland? Most stay to fight for their rights.
> 
> Could you provide more information on Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again      people of YOUR ILK  compare gaza to  AUSCHWITZ    and ---of course---leave out the fact that getting OUT of Auschwitz was the real issue.      as to GAZA being a "homeland" -----sorry---but it is actually no-one's real  "HOMELAND"     it is just a bit along the edge between egypt and Israel and for many many years was mostly just wasteland----very few people lived there.    HISTORICALLY   it was populated and even productive---.   The theory presented in the nazi literature    (written by nazi war criminals in egypt and syria---during the post world war II  era)  was that  ISRAEL FORCED ARABS TO LIVE THERE
> against their wills.   During the time that Gaza was part of EGYPT----ie until the war of  1967----Living in Gaza was described in islamic propaganda as BEING IN A CONCENTRATION CAMP------in fact gazan arabs did live in barbed wire enclosed camps----were prevented BY EGYPT  from entering egypt and lived on UN  support---water--in pails and food   Medical care was virtually non-existent-----even childhood innoculations         As to the  canada policy------it was long ago----like in the 1980s      I will try to find a citation.    In any case-----if you do not know that there has been  a concerted effort to force  palestinian "refugees"  to maintane a  "refugee" status -------you are a very ill-informed person     Did you know that if an arab citizen MARRIES a  "palestinian refugee"     That person becomes a "palestinian refugee along with any children they have?      One of my clients was married to and later divorced a  gazan palestinian "refugee"     Admittedly she was a bit bitter toward him-------but I got the low down on the situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy smokescreen, Batman!
> 
> What did all that crap have to do with my question?
Click to expand...



you asked no QUESTION-----you simply made the assertion that  Gazans have agreed to stay in a place that was identical to AUSCHWITZ  because in so doing you they are FIGHTING FOR THEIR   "HOMELAND"      Gazans have agreed to see their children starved and tortured and gassed to death because  GAZA IS THEIR HOMELAND       I have provided you with correct information about Gazans and Gaza       I doubt that you were ever in the same room with a gazan-----and probably never had a conversation about   Gaza and Gazans with an egyptian------and clearly you know nothing about the HISTORY OF GAZA----or  "palestinians"   for that matter----------you babble propaganda like a parrot


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again      people of YOUR ILK  compare gaza to  AUSCHWITZ    and ---of course---leave out the fact that getting OUT of Auschwitz was the real issue.      as to GAZA being a "homeland" -----sorry---but it is actually no-one's real  "HOMELAND"     it is just a bit along the edge between egypt and Israel and for many many years was mostly just wasteland----very few people lived there.    HISTORICALLY   it was populated and even productive---.   The theory presented in the nazi literature    (written by nazi war criminals in egypt and syria---during the post world war II  era)  was that  ISRAEL FORCED ARABS TO LIVE THERE
> against their wills.   During the time that Gaza was part of EGYPT----ie until the war of  1967----Living in Gaza was described in islamic propaganda as BEING IN A CONCENTRATION CAMP------in fact gazan arabs did live in barbed wire enclosed camps----were prevented BY EGYPT  from entering egypt and lived on UN  support---water--in pails and food   Medical care was virtually non-existent-----even childhood innoculations         As to the  canada policy------it was long ago----like in the 1980s      I will try to find a citation.    In any case-----if you do not know that there has been  a concerted effort to force  palestinian "refugees"  to maintane a  "refugee" status -------you are a very ill-informed person     Did you know that if an arab citizen MARRIES a  "palestinian refugee"     That person becomes a "palestinian refugee along with any children they have?      One of my clients was married to and later divorced a  gazan palestinian "refugee"     Admittedly she was a bit bitter toward him-------but I got the low down on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokescreen, Batman!
> 
> What did all that crap have to do with my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you asked no QUESTION-----you simply made the assertion that  Gazans have agreed to stay in a place that was identical to AUSCHWITZ  because in so doing you they are FIGHTING FOR THEIR   "HOMELAND"      Gazans have agreed to see their children starved and tortured and gassed to death because  GAZA IS THEIR HOMELAND       I have provided you with correct information about Gazans and Gaza       I doubt that you were ever in the same room with a gazan-----and probably never had a conversation about   Gaza and Gazans with an egyptian------and clearly you know nothing about the HISTORY OF GAZA----or  "palestinians"   for that matter----------you babble propaganda like a parrot
Click to expand...


WOW, how much of that did I actually say?


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokescreen, Batman!
> 
> What did all that crap have to do with my question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you asked no QUESTION-----you simply made the assertion that  Gazans have agreed to stay in a place that was identical to AUSCHWITZ  because in so doing you they are FIGHTING FOR THEIR   "HOMELAND"      Gazans have agreed to see their children starved and tortured and gassed to death because  GAZA IS THEIR HOMELAND       I have provided you with correct information about Gazans and Gaza       I doubt that you were ever in the same room with a gazan-----and probably never had a conversation about   Gaza and Gazans with an egyptian------and clearly you know nothing about the HISTORY OF GAZA----or  "palestinians"   for that matter----------you babble propaganda like a parrot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, how much of that did I actually say?
Click to expand...



All of it----in your own SUCCINCT and ELEGANT prose


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) sent its demolition teams to Beit Jala village in Bethlehem and destroyed a house under construction and part of a restaurant on Thursday._


Palistanians should be having second thoughts about their settlement activity. And restaurant won't be missed, at least until the end of ramadan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you asked no QUESTION-----you simply made the assertion that  Gazans have agreed to stay in a place that was identical to AUSCHWITZ  because in so doing you they are FIGHTING FOR THEIR   "HOMELAND"      Gazans have agreed to see their children starved and tortured and gassed to death because  GAZA IS THEIR HOMELAND       I have provided you with correct information about Gazans and Gaza       I doubt that you were ever in the same room with a gazan-----and probably never had a conversation about   Gaza and Gazans with an egyptian------and clearly you know nothing about the HISTORY OF GAZA----or  "palestinians"   for that matter----------you babble propaganda like a parrot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, how much of that did I actually say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of it----in your own SUCCINCT and ELEGANT prose
Click to expand...


It sounds more like your babble.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, how much of that did I actually say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it----in your own SUCCINCT and ELEGANT prose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds more like your babble.
Click to expand...



If there is anything I have said in my interpretation of YOUR writings and you wish to REPUDIATE it -----go right ahead      I posted that which I understood to be the meaning of your writing


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of it----in your own SUCCINCT and ELEGANT prose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds more like your babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything I have said in my interpretation of YOUR writings and you wish to REPUDIATE it -----go right ahead      I posted that which I understood to be the meaning of your writing
Click to expand...


For one thing you mentioned AUSCHWITZ. I have never used the word or anything related to the Nazis.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds more like your babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything I have said in my interpretation of YOUR writings and you wish to REPUDIATE it -----go right ahead      I posted that which I understood to be the meaning of your writing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one thing you mentioned AUSCHWITZ. I have never used the word or anything related to the Nazis.
Click to expand...



is that all?    the term AUSCHWITZ has been used by your fellows as a poetic means to convey the idea that the   "palestinians"   are forced to live under inhumane conditions and are trapped IN GAZA         Are you denying that idea or simply objecting to the poetic use of the symbolic  "AUSCHWITZ"  -----ie your complaint is a mild lack of PRECISION?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything I have said in my interpretation of YOUR writings and you wish to REPUDIATE it -----go right ahead      I posted that which I understood to be the meaning of your writing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing you mentioned AUSCHWITZ. I have never used the word or anything related to the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that all?    the term AUSCHWITZ has been used by your fellows as a poetic means to convey the idea that the   "palestinians"   are forced to live under inhumane conditions and are trapped IN GAZA         Are you denying that idea or simply objecting to the poetic use of the symbolic  "AUSCHWITZ"  -----ie your complaint is a mild lack of PRECISION?
Click to expand...


No, it is you saying that I said things that I have never said.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing you mentioned AUSCHWITZ. I have never used the word or anything related to the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that all?    the term AUSCHWITZ has been used by your fellows as a poetic means to convey the idea that the   "palestinians"   are forced to live under inhumane conditions and are trapped IN GAZA         Are you denying that idea or simply objecting to the poetic use of the symbolic  "AUSCHWITZ"  -----ie your complaint is a mild lack of PRECISION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is you saying that I said things that I have never said.
Click to expand...


No   it is YOU playing semantics     the issue is not the specific word used to describe  "BEING TRAPPED'    "INHUMANE CONDITIONS"    the issue is the concepts
of  BEING TRAPPED and LIVING IN INHUMANE conditions     Are you afraid to be candid so you jump on the usual PROPAGANDIST  semantics game?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that all?    the term AUSCHWITZ has been used by your fellows as a poetic means to convey the idea that the   "palestinians"   are forced to live under inhumane conditions and are trapped IN GAZA         Are you denying that idea or simply objecting to the poetic use of the symbolic  "AUSCHWITZ"  -----ie your complaint is a mild lack of PRECISION?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is you saying that I said things that I have never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No   it is YOU playing semantics     the issue is not the specific word used to describe  "BEING TRAPPED'    "INHUMANE CONDITIONS"    the issue is the concepts
> of  BEING TRAPPED and LIVING IN INHUMANE conditions     Are you afraid to be candid so you jump on the usual PROPAGANDIST  semantics game?
Click to expand...


Yeah, whatever.


----------



## Indofred

The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Indofred said:


> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.



Are you unaware that the Taliban were responsible for 9/11?  Did the "foreign" American army attack the Taliban for no reason?


----------



## Indofred

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you unaware that the Taliban were responsible for 9/11?  Did the "foreign" American army attack the Taliban for no reason?
Click to expand...


The 9/11 attack was blamed on Bin Laden, President Bush's business partner's brother.
I understand he was Saudi but they supply oil to the states so you couldn't attack them.
Failing that, best send Rambo in to destroy the evil Taliban.
Shit, can't do that, he's already been there to help the brave freedom fighters get rid of the evil invading forces (Russians that time).

Oddly enough, The US funded the Taliban before 9/11 and still do.
How the US army protects its trucks


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.



I see no evidence the men in the lower picture are attacking anyone.

Do you just make up this nonsense as you go along?


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.



So... your Taliban heroes are in their own country? Is that photo from Afghanistan, or Pakistan?  I suspect you have no clue but will latch on to any opportunity to revile the Great Satan.

Why would you describe Afghanistan as "their country", (with reference to the Taliban"). Except for force of arms and the religious zeal offered by death cult politico-religious ideology, I can't think of anything the Taliban have done for Afghanistan except drag that hapless nation back into the 7th century.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.



You have any pictures of the guys in the top image slitting the throats of civilians?


----------



## Indofred

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any pictures of the guys in the top image slitting the throats of civilians?
Click to expand...


I have this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1


----------



## Indofred

This video five time deleted from facebook & youtube but m aga - YouTube


----------



## Indofred

Or how Israeli extremists see freedom of the US press.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83t_s7Y3EH4&feature=related]Jewish people chase american guy in Israel! haha stupid american - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHYaytaxCA&feature=related]Israeli Soldier Beats Up Civilian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ8jdtLqN2s&feature=related]Israeli&#39;s Beat a 17 Year old Palestinian Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

And attack European women

Israeli Soldiers Attack Female Humanitarian Activists - YouTube


----------



## Indofred

The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera.
What the hell do they do off camera?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> So... your Taliban heroes are in their own country? Is that photo from Afghanistan, or Pakistan?  I suspect you have no clue but will latch on to any opportunity to revile the Great Satan.
> 
> Why would you describe Afghanistan as "their country", (with reference to the Taliban"). Except for force of arms and the religious zeal offered by death cult politico-religious ideology, I can't think of anything the Taliban have done for Afghanistan except drag that hapless nation back into the 7th century.


I know what we've done to that country, which is install one of the most corrupt governments in the world.


----------



## docmauser1

Indofred said:


> _The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera._


That's proof that the IDF is obliging, and "unarmed women" and "children" get what they came for, hence the cameras, of course.


----------



## irosie91

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... your Taliban heroes are in their own country? Is that photo from Afghanistan, or Pakistan?  I suspect you have no clue but will latch on to any opportunity to revile the Great Satan.
> 
> Why would you describe Afghanistan as "their country", (with reference to the Taliban"). Except for force of arms and the religious zeal offered by death cult politico-religious ideology, I can't think of anything the Taliban have done for Afghanistan except drag that hapless nation back into the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what we've done to that country, which is install one of the most corrupt governments in the world.
Click to expand...



who is "we" ?    Afghanistan has always been corrupt---which is why the taliban and your hero Osama felt right at home there----the filth of Afghanistan has nothing to do with "the west"  anymore than does the vile filth of Saudi arabia which has been  a cesspit from  1400 years


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera.
> What the hell do they do off camera?



So, your earlier photos and commentary were fraudulent and manufactured, is that about right?


----------



## Hollie

loinboy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... your Taliban heroes are in their own country? Is that photo from Afghanistan, or Pakistan?  I suspect you have no clue but will latch on to any opportunity to revile the Great Satan.
> 
> Why would you describe Afghanistan as "their country", (with reference to the Taliban"). Except for force of arms and the religious zeal offered by death cult politico-religious ideology, I can't think of anything the Taliban have done for Afghanistan except drag that hapless nation back into the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what we've done to that country, which is install one of the most corrupt governments in the world.
Click to expand...


Islamic governments are typically corrupt. It's convenient to blame the Great Satan for every islamist pratfall, bad decision and glaring inadequacy but it's childish to abandon holding islamists accountable for the horrors they create.


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> who is "we" ?


American's.




irosie91 said:


> Afghanistan has always been corrupt---


Irrelevant.




irosie91 said:


> which is why the taliban and your hero Osama felt right at home there----


Dumbass comment.




irosie91 said:


> the filth of Afghanistan has nothing to do with "the west" anymore


Then why do we have over a 100,000 troops there?




irosie91 said:


> than does the vile filth of Saudi arabia which has been  a cesspit from  1400 years


You mean "tar pit".  As long as they pump oil, we kiss their ass.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Islamic governments are typically corrupt. It's convenient to blame the Great Satan for every islamist pratfall, bad decision and glaring inadequacy but it's childish to abandon holding islamists accountable for the horrors they create.


I hold them accountable for the "horrors" they are responsible for, just like I do Israel and my country.


----------



## Indofred

docmauser1 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera._
> 
> 
> 
> That's proof that the IDF is obliging, and "unarmed women" and "children" get what they came for, hence the cameras, of course.
Click to expand...


If you were brighter, you'd research your subject.

Cameras have been issued. FOC, to Palestinians so they can capture and publish inhuman acts committed by the IDF.
However, some of the above were taken by broadcast media (we can see other reporters and cameramen in some) so that tells us the IDF don't give a flying fuck.
You have to ask why that is.
In my opinion, it's because they know they can because the US government will continue to pay them and veto anything anyone says in official circles.


----------



## Indofred

Hollie said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... your Taliban heroes are in their own country? Is that photo from Afghanistan, or Pakistan?  I suspect you have no clue but will latch on to any opportunity to revile the Great Satan.
> 
> Why would you describe Afghanistan as "their country", (with reference to the Taliban"). Except for force of arms and the religious zeal offered by death cult politico-religious ideology, I can't think of anything the Taliban have done for Afghanistan except drag that hapless nation back into the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what we've done to that country, which is install one of the most corrupt governments in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic governments are typically corrupt. It's convenient to blame the Great Satan for every islamist pratfall, bad decision and glaring inadequacy but it's childish to abandon holding islamists accountable for the horrors they create.
Click to expand...


Is the US run by an Islamic government or are the lobbyists who buy votes non existent?


----------



## Hollie

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what we've done to that country, which is install one of the most corrupt governments in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic governments are typically corrupt. It's convenient to blame the Great Satan for every islamist pratfall, bad decision and glaring inadequacy but it's childish to abandon holding islamists accountable for the horrors they create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the US run by an Islamic government or are the lobbyists who buy votes non existent?
Click to expand...


I was absolutely certain you wouldnt address the issue.

Of course this is to be expected from the "I Blame Amreeka", I blame the Joooooos crowd.

As the "I Blame ." crowd would present it, it is the fault of everyone else as the entities determining the fate of those "poor, oppressed arabs"; the noble savages who are the darlings of the far left and those who offer excuses for arab tribalism. It's a shame that the bleating islamists won't address the 1,400 year long propensity of arabs/moslems to put into place the very despots, social misfits and totalitarians that rule. 

A bit of honesty regarding a tribal culture that has not progressed beyond the 7th century and it's inabilty to become a part of the relevant first would be refreshing but how likely is that?


----------



## docmauser1

Indofred said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera._
> 
> 
> 
> That's proof that the IDF is obliging, and "unarmed women" and "children" get what they came for, hence the cameras, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If you were brighter, you'd research your subject._
Click to expand...

I'm the magnificient me, and, no, it isn't my subject to subject myself to subjects of the palistanian subjections.


Indofred said:


> _Cameras have been issued._


Oh! That seriously denotes a prior planning, stage-setting, a paliwood director lurking behind the scenes, atmosphere cast for "poor 'n robbed", camera, lights, action.


Indofred said:


> _FOC, to Palestinians so they can capture and publish inhuman acts committed by the IDF. However, some of the above were taken by broadcast media (we can see other reporters and cameramen in some) so that tells us the IDF don't give a flying fuck. You have to ask why that is._


It's plain obvious - the IDF plays a villain in a paliwood tearjerker, for free, bth., they should seriously consider charging for it.


----------



## Lipush

Indofred said:


> The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera.
> What the hell do they do off camera?



They attack those who interrupt and disturb the security of Israeli civilians. The "on" or "off" camera has nothing to do with it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera.
> What the hell do they do off camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They attack those who interrupt and disturb the security of Israeli civilians. The "on" or "off" camera has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


You are an insider, where does Israel find all these animals to be in its military.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF will attack unarmed women and children on camera.
> What the hell do they do off camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They attack those who interrupt and disturb the security of Israeli civilians. The "on" or "off" camera has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an insider, where does Israel find all these animals to be in its military.
Click to expand...



who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> They attack those who interrupt and disturb the security of Israeli civilians. The "on" or "off" camera has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insider, where does Israel find all these animals to be in its military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?
Click to expand...


Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians.

Condemnation for these acts are rare, indeed.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insider, where does Israel find all these animals to be in its military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians.
> 
> Condemnation for these acts are rare, indeed.
Click to expand...


"Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians."

Wow, that's bullshit!


Now answer my question properly, if you may.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insider, where does Israel find all these animals to be in its military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians.
> 
> Condemnation for these acts are rare, indeed.
Click to expand...


I'm seeking for a condemnation of Hamas' war crimes against unarmed people in the western Negev.

Not only those condemnations are rare, they don't happen *AT ALL*

See? that's how it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians.
> 
> Condemnation for these acts are rare, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians."
> 
> Wow, that's bullshit!
> 
> 
> Now answer my question properly, if you may.
Click to expand...


Not bullshit. IDF attacks Palestinian civilians several times a week.

If that is the minority, what does the majority do and why the silence on these attacks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> who exactly do you difine as "animals"? the IDF? or the monirity of the IDF who was filmed in embarrassing situations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority? Not a week goes by that Israeli troops don't pound on civilians.
> 
> Condemnation for these acts are rare, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeking for a condemnation of Hamas' war crimes against unarmed people in the western Negev.
> 
> Not only those condemnations are rare, they don't happen *AT ALL*
> 
> See? that's how it is.
Click to expand...


The Goldstone Report alleged that Hamas committed crimes.

Israel rejected the report.


----------



## Lipush

mmmh. In the last minute I recieved a Palestinian report about a failing launch from northern Gaza. Apperently Hamas tries while we speak, to launch missiles to the farer distances, they say it was a Grad that failed in launching, falling in Dir Al-Balah.

&#1491;&#1497;&#1493;&#1493;&#1495; &#1508;&#1500;&#1505;&#1496;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497; : 2 &#1496;&#1497;&#1500;&#1497; &#1490;&#1512;&#1488;&#1491; &#1492;&#1514;&#1508;&#1493;&#1510;&#1510;&#1493; &#1500;&#1508;&#1504;&#1497; &#1494;&#1502;&#1503; &#1511;&#1510;&#1512; &#1489;&#1513;&#1499;&#1493;&#1504;&#1514; &#1491;&#1497;&#1512; &#1488;&#1500; &#1489;&#1500;&#1495; &#1489;&#1510;&#1508;&#1493;&#1503; &#1512;&#1510;&#1493;&#1506;&#1514; &#1506;&#1494;&#1492;. &#1502;&#1514;&#1493;&#1510;&#1488;&#1492; &#1513;&#1500; &#1513;&#1497;&#1490;&#1493;&#1512; &#1499;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;

Blaaaah, a chance that I'll have to move myself to the shelter, then.

So if I don't answer, it will probably be the reason. 

Maybe I'll take my Ipod and relax.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Wow, that's bullshit!


That'a bullshit?

What do you call this?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh7gzUoy3vc]IDF Israeli Terrorist Force terrorizing & beating demonstrat - YouTube[/ame]


Or this?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VURBQL5yJIM]What the IDF does to Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]


Or this?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHYaytaxCA&feature=related]Israeli Soldier Beats Up Civilian - YouTube[/ame]


Bullshit, my ass!


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> mmmh. In the last minute I recieved a Palestinian report about a failing launch from northern Gaza. Apperently Hamas tries while we speak, to launch missiles to the farer distances, they say it was a Grad that failed in launching, falling in Dir Al-Balah.
> 
> &#1491;&#1497;&#1493;&#1493;&#1495; &#1508;&#1500;&#1505;&#1496;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497; : 2 &#1496;&#1497;&#1500;&#1497; &#1490;&#1512;&#1488;&#1491; &#1492;&#1514;&#1508;&#1493;&#1510;&#1510;&#1493; &#1500;&#1508;&#1504;&#1497; &#1494;&#1502;&#1503; &#1511;&#1510;&#1512; &#1489;&#1513;&#1499;&#1493;&#1504;&#1514; &#1491;&#1497;&#1512; &#1488;&#1500; &#1489;&#1500;&#1495; &#1489;&#1510;&#1508;&#1493;&#1503; &#1512;&#1510;&#1493;&#1506;&#1514; &#1506;&#1494;&#1492;. &#1502;&#1514;&#1493;&#1510;&#1488;&#1492; &#1513;&#1500; &#1513;&#1497;&#1490;&#1493;&#1512; &#1499;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;
> 
> Blaaaah, a chance that I'll have to move myself to the shelter, then.
> 
> So if I don't answer, it will probably be the reason.
> 
> Maybe I'll take my Ipod and relax.


End the occupation and you can kiss those shelters goodbye.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Bullshit, my ass!_


Of course!


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmh. In the last minute I recieved a Palestinian report about a failing launch from northern Gaza. Apperently Hamas tries while we speak, to launch missiles to the farer distances, they say it was a Grad that failed in launching, falling in Dir Al-Balah.
> 
> &#1491;&#1497;&#1493;&#1493;&#1495; &#1508;&#1500;&#1505;&#1496;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497; : 2 &#1496;&#1497;&#1500;&#1497; &#1490;&#1512;&#1488;&#1491; &#1492;&#1514;&#1508;&#1493;&#1510;&#1510;&#1493; &#1500;&#1508;&#1504;&#1497; &#1494;&#1502;&#1503; &#1511;&#1510;&#1512; &#1489;&#1513;&#1499;&#1493;&#1504;&#1514; &#1491;&#1497;&#1512; &#1488;&#1500; &#1489;&#1500;&#1495; &#1489;&#1510;&#1508;&#1493;&#1503; &#1512;&#1510;&#1493;&#1506;&#1514; &#1506;&#1494;&#1492;. &#1502;&#1514;&#1493;&#1510;&#1488;&#1492; &#1513;&#1500; &#1513;&#1497;&#1490;&#1493;&#1512; &#1499;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;
> 
> Blaaaah, a chance that I'll have to move myself to the shelter, then.
> 
> So if I don't answer, it will probably be the reason.
> 
> Maybe I'll take my Ipod and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> End the "occupation" and you can kiss those shelters goodbye.
Click to expand...


End the "occupation" and start bringing your whole house into the shelter.

Because any sign of weakness from the Jews of Israel, any giving up on anymore land, will probably bring an all-out-war.

Only being fiece and standing on your legs will bring the solution needed.

With the Palestinians you cannot show any sign of weakness.

I'll rather stay in the shelter, and be afraid, and cry out in frustration, when knowing that my brothers in Jerusalem and Netanya are safe, than giving up on values and issues, which will cause not only me to be in the shelters, but the people of Tel Aviv as well.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> That'a bullshit?
> 
> What do you call this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh7gzUoy3vc]IDF Israeli Terrorist Force terrorizing & beating demonstrat - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VURBQL5yJIM]What the IDF does to Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHYaytaxCA&feature=related]Israeli Soldier Beats Up Civilian - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Bullshit, my ass!
Click to expand...


I have never said that you don't hear about soldiers being bullies toward Palestinians.

I have said that Mr.Tinmore saying it's all of them and that it happens everyday is pure crap. And it is.

Wild guess- You don't know any IDF soldiers personally.

Am I wrong?


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _End the occupation and you can kiss those shelters goodbye._


If palistanians don't have occupation, what will they be living off of?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> That'a bullshit?
> 
> What do you call this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh7gzUoy3vc]IDF Israeli Terrorist Force terrorizing & beating demonstrat - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VURBQL5yJIM]What the IDF does to Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHYaytaxCA&feature=related]Israeli Soldier Beats Up Civilian - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Bullshit, my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never said that you don't hear about soldiers being bullies toward Palestinians.
> 
> I have said that Mr.Tinmore saying it's all of them and that it happens everyday is pure crap. And it is.
> 
> Wild guess- You don't know any IDF soldiers personally.
> 
> Am I wrong?
Click to expand...


I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That'a bullshit?
> 
> What do you call this?
> 
> 
> IDF Israeli Terrorist Force terrorizing & beating demonstrat - YouTube
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> What the IDF does to Palestinians - YouTube
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> Israeli Soldier Beats Up Civilian - YouTube
> 
> 
> Bullshit, my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said that you don't hear about soldiers being bullies toward Palestinians.
> 
> I have said that Mr.Tinmore saying it's all of them and that it happens everyday is pure crap. And it is.
> 
> Wild guess- You don't know any IDF soldiers personally.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.
Click to expand...


If you search for things to happen, than they do. Many times when we in Israel follow the events of Syria and Gaza, we follow every small tiny thing, that sometimes we lose proportion. when saying "wow, it's serious" we many times miss things in a way that we see wars and unusual events simply because we search for them instead of looking at things properly.

The story of Janna, for example, i bet you didn't hear of it?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWzSVZ-I0-c]IDF ISRAELI SOLDIER SAVES PALESTINIAN GIRL LIFE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.
> 
> If you search for things to happen, than they do. Many times when we in Israel follow the events of Syria and Gaza, we follow every small tiny thing, that sometimes we lose proportion. when saying "wow, it's serious" we many times miss things in a way that we see wars and unusual events simply because we search for them instead of looking at things properly.
> 
> The story of Janna, for example, i bet you didn't hear of it?
> 
> IDF ISRAELI SOLDIER SAVES PALESTINIAN GIRL LIFE - YouTube


I was aware of this story.  These are the stories we hope to see.  Israeli's helping Palestinian's.  Palestinian's helping Israeli's.  Or muslim arabs helping jews during the Hebron massacre in 1929.



> _nineteen local Arab families saved 435 Jews by hiding them in their houses at great risk to themselves_


And the way they saved these jews from the mob I find hilarious.  When the mob came to their doors, they merely told them,_ "But we've already killed our jews!"_ And the mob went on its way.

These are the stories I want to see.  Sadly, there is not enough of them around.

I wonder how many jews fall in love and marry Palestinian's in your area?  I'm sure it does occur, I just don't know how much of it goes on.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.
> 
> If you search for things to happen, than they do. Many times when we in Israel follow the events of Syria and Gaza, we follow every small tiny thing, that sometimes we lose proportion. when saying "wow, it's serious" we many times miss things in a way that we see wars and unusual events simply because we search for them instead of looking at things properly.
> 
> The story of Janna, for example, i bet you didn't hear of it?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWzSVZ-I0-c]IDF ISRAELI SOLDIER SAVES PALESTINIAN GIRL LIFE - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I was aware of this story.  These are the stories we hope to see.  Israeli's helping Palestinian's.  Palestinian's helping Israeli's.  Or muslim arabs helping jews during the Hebron massacre in 1929.



> _nineteen local Arab families saved 435 Jews by hiding them in their houses at great risk to themselves_


And the way they saved these jews from the mob I find hilarious.  When the mob came to their doors, they merely told them,_ "But we've already killed our jews!"_ And the mob went on its way.

These are the stories I want to see.  Sadly, there is not enough of them around.

I wonder how many jews fall in love and marry Palestinian's in your area?  I'm sure it does occur, I just don't know how much of it goes on.[/QUOTE]

We don't appriciate marriages between Jewish women and Palestinian men. most of those marriages end up with abusive husbands. That is mostly the reason. the other way around doesn't happen almost at all. If a Palestinian husband will hear that his daughter is marrying a Jewish man? she's good as dead.

So that's the situation.

I know for sure that my father will never allow me to bring a Muslim/Palestinian man into my family. The way of thinking in our house that we don't let them near us. countless times my father told me that Muslims cannot possibly be trusted when conserning Jews. BTW, the Arabs teach their daughters the same.

How many matrimonies DO occure? I don't know. 

The most outstanding story lately that I can recall is about some soldiers from the medical department helping a Palestinian woman give birth when the ambulance was not in time to arrive. Somewhere near the west bank. The woman gave birth to a healthy girl. The incident of the case was both heartwarming and Ironic, the Palestinian woman thanking the soldiers for helping her to give birth, since it was just few days after the brutal killing of the Fogels. The soldiers were amazed because the baby resembled newborn Hadas Fogel at first sight. While some of the Israelis blessed the soldiers and their kindness for the Palestinian woman, others were not so pleased about it, since "we deliver their babies while they kill ours".

The baby was nevertheless beautiful, and it was a miracle of life. people should not be angry about such a thing. So those who bashed were also answered that, 'little Hadas is in heaven and so will the soldiers be one day, for doing such a selfless act'.

That was something that I really liked reading about.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said that you don't hear about soldiers being bullies toward Palestinians.
> 
> I have said that Mr.Tinmore saying it's all of them and that it happens everyday is pure crap. And it is.
> 
> Wild guess- You don't know any IDF soldiers personally.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you search for things to happen, than they do. Many times when we in Israel follow the events of Syria and Gaza, we follow every small tiny thing, that sometimes we lose proportion. when saying "wow, it's serious" we many times miss things in a way that we see wars and unusual events simply because we search for them instead of looking at things properly.
> 
> The story of Janna, for example, i bet you didn't hear of it?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWzSVZ-I0-c]IDF ISRAELI SOLDIER SAVES PALESTINIAN GIRL LIFE - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact I had and I was not surprised.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was all of them but it happens so regularly that it looks like it is Israel's policy to attack civilians. It happens way too often to be a few bad apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you search for things to happen, than they do. Many times when we in Israel follow the events of Syria and Gaza, we follow every small tiny thing, that sometimes we lose proportion. when saying "wow, it's serious" we many times miss things in a way that we see wars and unusual events simply because we search for them instead of looking at things properly.
> 
> The story of Janna, for example, i bet you didn't hear of it?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWzSVZ-I0-c]IDF ISRAELI SOLDIER SAVES PALESTINIAN GIRL LIFE - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I had and I was not surprised.
Click to expand...


Oh?


----------



## Hossfly

Indofred said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top image is men, in their own country, fighting a foreign army.
> The lower image is men, in some bugger else's country, attacking civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any pictures of the guys in the top image slitting the throats of civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1
Click to expand...

Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan



jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have any pictures of the guys in the top image slitting the throats of civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
> Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


Do you have any videos of that in Palestine?


----------



## Indofred

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have any pictures of the guys in the top image slitting the throats of civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
> Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


I do apologise - I thought the subject was Israel.
Perhaps you could comment on the videos then start a thread regarding your subject.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1
> 
> 
> 
> Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
> Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do apologise - I thought the subject was Israel.
> Perhaps you could comment on the videos then start a thread regarding your subject.
Click to expand...


Israel? I'm sure some joker posted a picture of the Taliban.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoF...m=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=i1&gl=ID&has_verified=1
> 
> 
> 
> Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
> Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any videos of that in Palestine?
Click to expand...

No, I don't, but we have read about an incident where a member of Hamas threw a member of Fatah out of the window similar to that shown in this video.  Since you keep up with everything that happens in that area, I am sure you must remember the incident when Hamas and Fatah were fighting each other.

Islamic Spring&#8230; Muslim Mob Tosses Man from Window (Video) | The Gateway Pundit


jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you by chance, Fred, any videos of beheadings or stonings of women done by your Muslim brothers.  I know we have all seen those pictures of Gay Muslims swinging in the breeze just because they happened to be Gay.
> Mother Faces Death By Stoning In Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any videos of that in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't, but we have read about an incident where a member of Hamas threw a member of Fatah out of the window similar to that shown in this video.  Since you keep up with everything that happens in that area, I am sure you must remember the incident when Hamas and Fatah were fighting each other.
> 
> Islamic Spring Muslim Mob Tosses Man from Window (Video) | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


Indeed, the attempted US coup against the Palestinian government caused a lot of violence. A lot of that violence continues today.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any videos of that in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't, but we have read about an incident where a member of Hamas threw a member of Fatah out of the window similar to that shown in this video.  Since you keep up with everything that happens in that area, I am sure you must remember the incident when Hamas and Fatah were fighting each other.
> 
> Islamic Spring Muslim Mob Tosses Man from Window (Video) | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the attempted US coup against the Palestinian government caused a lot of violence. A lot of that violence continues today.
Click to expand...

Really, Tinny???  Could it actually be that Hamas and Fatah are always at odds with each other?  Not surprised, though, that you would have to drag in the U.S. since you appear to need every excuse for your friends.  I wonder if Tinny wasn't so obsessed with just one small area of the world, if he also would drag in the U.S. when it came to the Sunnis and Shiites killing each other in a much larger area of the world.



jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't, but we have read about an incident where a member of Hamas threw a member of Fatah out of the window similar to that shown in this video.  Since you keep up with everything that happens in that area, I am sure you must remember the incident when Hamas and Fatah were fighting each other.
> 
> Islamic Spring Muslim Mob Tosses Man from Window (Video) | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the attempted US coup against the Palestinian government caused a lot of violence. A lot of that violence continues today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, Tinny???  Could it actually be that Hamas and Fatah are always at odds with each other?  Not surprised, though, that you would have to drag in the U.S. since you appear to need every excuse for your friends.  I wonder if Tinny wasn't so obsessed with just one small area of the world, if he also would drag in the U.S. when it came to the Sunnis and Shiites killing each other in a much larger area of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utKgXMedqpk&feature=related]American Sabotage of Palestinian Democracy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Tinny is right      all those girls who put bombs on their malodorus asses and bomb shiite mosques are  MOSSAD AGENTS working for the  CIA


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Tinny is right      all those girls who put bombs on their malodorus asses and bomb shiite mosques are  MOSSAD AGENTS working for the  CIA


The Mossad are terrorists.

And if I ever saw one on my lawn, I'll kick his fuckin' ass!


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny is right      all those girls who put bombs on their malodorus asses and bomb shiite mosques are  MOSSAD AGENTS working for the  CIA
> 
> 
> 
> The Mossad are terrorists.
> 
> And if I ever saw one on my lawn, I'll kick his fuckin' ass!
Click to expand...

Riiiiight!


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A Jerusalemite child, a woman and dozens of young men were injured in violent clashes between inhabitants of Bab El-Amud in occupied Jerusalem and Israeli occupation police on Saturday night.

Local sources said that the clashes erupted after Jewish settlers insulted a number of Jerusalemite youths, adding that the Israeli police sided with the settlers and attacked the young men who retaliated throwing stones and vegetables at the policemen.

They said that the child and the woman were hospitalized while dozens of young men were hurt in the attack, adding that four young men were arrested by the police.

Dozens injured including child in Israeli police assault on Jerusalemites


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- A Jerusalemite child, a woman and dozens of young men were injured in violent clashes between inhabitants of Bab El-Amud in occupied Jerusalem and Israeli occupation police on Saturday night.
> 
> Local sources said that the clashes erupted after Jewish settlers insulted a number of Jerusalemite youths, adding that the Israeli police sided with the settlers and attacked the young men who retaliated throwing stones and vegetables at the policemen.
> 
> They said that the child and the woman were hospitalized while dozens of young men were hurt in the attack, adding that four young men were arrested by the police.
> 
> Dozens injured including child in Israeli police assault on Jerusalemites



Darn those Jews occupying the Jewish capital.


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> Tinny is right      all those girls who put bombs on their malodorus asses and bomb shiite mosques are  MOSSAD AGENTS working for the  CIA



Officials from the Palestinian Authority have accused the Israeli spy agency Mossad of setting up a fake al-Qaeda terrorist cell in Gaza.

Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat said that Israel had set up the mock cell in order to justify attacks in Palestinian areas. 

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Israel 'faked al-Qaeda presence'


----------



## irosie91

What else is new?    the  geniuses also claimed that Israel was "training snakes"   to crawl into arab tents and bite arabs and to act as spies  --------another one was  Israel was shipping whales into the waters of beaches used by arabs---------for the record---jews also caused the cholera epidemic of  1947 -----using  TRAINED VIBRIOS


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny is right      all those girls who put bombs on their malodorus asses and bomb shiite mosques are  MOSSAD AGENTS working for the  CIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials from the Palestinian Authority have accused the Israeli spy agency Mossad of setting up a fake al-Qaeda terrorist cell in Gaza.
> 
> Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat said that Israel had set up the mock cell in order to justify attacks in Palestinian areas.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Israel 'faked al-Qaeda presence'
Click to expand...

Ol' Yessir sprung back to life?


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) expanded the boundaries of Nevi Daniel settlement built on land of El-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, where they confiscated new Palestinian land and blocked access before its owners.

The coordinator of the Counter-Segregation Wall Committee, Ahmed Salah, said that a military barricade erected on Daniel's settlement has been moved 400 meters deep into Palestinian lands while a security control room was built on the new entrance.

At least 300 acres of Palestinian lands have been annexed as a result of this procedure which means that Palestinian landlords cannot have access to their land unless they obtain Israeli entry permits, he explained.

Expansion of settlement south of Bethlehem


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> What else is new?    the  geniuses also claimed that Israel was "training snakes"   to crawl into arab tents and bite arabs and to act as spies  --------another one was  Israel was shipping whales into the waters of beaches used by arabs---------for the record---jews also caused the cholera epidemic of  1947 -----using  TRAINED VIBRIOS


Remember Hurricane Katrina? It was caused by the CIA and Mossad. They also cause earthquakes and other natural disasters, but Katrina was my favorite..


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is new?    the  geniuses also claimed that Israel was "training snakes"   to crawl into arab tents and bite arabs and to act as spies  --------another one was  Israel was shipping whales into the waters of beaches used by arabs---------for the record---jews also caused the cholera epidemic of  1947 -----using  TRAINED VIBRIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Hurricane Katrina? It was caused by the CIA and Mossad. They also cause earthquakes and other natural disasters, but Katrina was my favorite..
Click to expand...



Fret not-----they are equal opportunity  BLAMERS     Remember a few years ago---AN EARTH QUAKE in Pakistan?      it turns out    ----that in Kashmir------where hindus and muslims live-----with a muslim predominance------that muslim areas were hit a more significantly than some hindu areas ---------a fact which so enraged local muslims that they attacked and wiped out several hindu families--------THEY SOUGHT JUSTICE!!!!!!!!!!! -----what an INSULT TO MUHUMMAD -----damned jewish/hindu/mossad/  mediated earthquake


----------



## straight_ahead

arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.


----------



## P F Tinmore

straight_ahead said:


> arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.



That's what they say.

BTW, welcome to the board.


----------



## straight_ahead

P F Tinmore said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they say.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the board.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  Why don't you tell us where the US army was hiding in the WTC on 9/11 or where the Israeli army was hiding in the Olympic village in 1972.


----------



## ima

straight_ahead said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they say.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Why don't you tell us where the US army was hiding in the WTC on 9/11 or where the Israeli army was hiding in the Olympic village in 1972.
Click to expand...


I don't know where the US army was on 9/11 (probably the same place it was the day before and the day after), but since all Israeli adults take a turn in the IDF, I'd say that the members of the israeli army were competing in the games?


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.


And what do you call it when the _*IDF uses human Palestinian shields *_to go through a Gaza apartment building?


----------



## straight_ahead

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> arabs have this annoying habit of hiding terrorists among civilians and screaming bloody murder when Israel or the US shoot back.
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you call it when the _*IDF uses human Palestinian shields *_to go through a Gaza apartment building?
Click to expand...


Why are they going through a Gaza apartment building?  Maybe because there are terrorists hiding among civilians?  Thank you for making my point.


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> Why are they going through a Gaza apartment building?  Maybe because there are terrorists hiding among civilians?  Thank you for making my point.


Answer the fuckin' question!


----------



## straight_ahead

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they going through a Gaza apartment building?  Maybe because there are terrorists hiding among civilians?  Thank you for making my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the fuckin' question!
Click to expand...


As soon as you answer mine.


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> As soon as you answer mine.


You don't get to cut in line!  I asked my question first.  You answer it, then I'll answer yours.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you answer mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to cut in line!  I asked my question first.  You answer it, then I'll answer yours.
Click to expand...

Mommy, she touched me!!
Mommy he's looking at me!!


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Mommy, she touched me!!
> Mommy he's looking at me!!


Daddy, don't touch me there!


----------



## Billo_Really

Just like I thought, the newbie doesn't have the balls to answer direct questions.


----------



## straight_ahead

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you answer mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to cut in line!  I asked my question first.  You answer it, then I'll answer yours.
Click to expand...


My question is post 4029.  Yours is post 4031.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) expanded the boundaries of Nevi Daniel settlement built on land of El-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, where they confiscated new Palestinian land and blocked access before its owners._


"new Palestinian land" is, of course, a kewl proof of the arab settling-squatting activity.


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> My question is post 4029.  Yours is post 4031.


I didn't respond to that question, but you responded to mine and asked another question, which I will answer, as soon as you answer mine.


----------



## straight_ahead

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is post 4029.  Yours is post 4031.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't respond to that question, but you responded to mine and asked another question, which I will answer, as soon as you answer mine.
Click to expand...


Good.  Wait for me.


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _And what do you call it when the IDF uses human Palestinian shields to go through a Gaza apartment building?_


Gazabadians' apartment building, gazabadians' doors, gazabadians' bags and rucks - let gazabadians open them, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> Good.  Wait for me.


Run away, run away...

...I knew you were a coward!


----------



## Hossfly

straight_ahead said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is post 4029.  Yours is post 4031.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't respond to that question, but you responded to mine and asked another question, which I will answer, as soon as you answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Wait for me.
Click to expand...

Don't do this to Loinhart. He'll lay on the floor, kick and scream and hold his breath.


----------



## straight_ahead

Hossfly said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't respond to that question, but you responded to mine and asked another question, which I will answer, as soon as you answer mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Wait for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't do this to Loinhart. He'll lay on the floor, kick and scream and hold his breath.
Click to expand...


Most of his ilk do.


----------



## Billo_Really

straight_ahead said:


> Most of his ilk do.


At least I'm not some hayseed-dickboy-inbred-redneck who doesn't have the guts to answer a direct question.

You need to go down to your local sporting goods store, go over to aisle 5 and pick yourself up a set of balls!


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Wait for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away, run away...
> ...I knew you were a coward!
Click to expand...


You are, as always, a JACKAZZ of monumental proportions.


----------



## theliq

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his ilk do.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not some hayseed-dickboy-inbred-redneck who doesn't have the guts to answer a direct question.
> 
> You need to go down to your local sporting goods store, go over to aisle 5 and pick yourself up a set of balls!
Click to expand...


You have to admit,Lions QUIP was very FUNNY.   LION 1 v 0 STRAIGHTAH


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is new?    the  geniuses also claimed that Israel was "training snakes"   to crawl into arab tents and bite arabs and to act as spies  --------another one was  Israel was shipping whales into the waters of beaches used by arabs---------for the record---jews also caused the cholera epidemic of  1947 -----using  TRAINED VIBRIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Hurricane Katrina? It was caused by the CIA and Mossad. They also cause earthquakes and other natural disasters, but Katrina was my favorite..
Click to expand...

I heard katrina was god's punishment for our involvement in his holy land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Al-Khalil, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) escalated its repressive and abusive procedures against the residents of the eastern part in Yatta south of the city of Al-Khalil.

These procedures come in implementation of the IOA decision to raze eight Palestinian villages, east of Yatta, and the establishment of a military buffer zone to be used by the army for military purposes.

The Union of Agricultural Work Committees in Yatta stated that the IOA has been always interested in this region for being located at the border with areas of the Green Line.

Tariq Ziad Makhamra, 24, told the PIC, "The pace of harassment against the population of the eastern regions has been significantly increasing as the occupation served more than 77 demolition notices about a week ago."

He added that the Israeli occupation soldiers confiscated the agricultural tractors and harvesters, burned the crops, displaced the residents, and cut off the main road linking the villages of that region.

IOA escalates demolitions and confiscations in Yatta


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> straight_ahead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his ilk do.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not some hayseed-dickboy-inbred-redneck who doesn't have the guts to answer a direct question.
> 
> You need to go down to your local sporting goods store, go over to aisle 5 and pick yourself up a set of balls!
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised that one such as you would know where to buy a set. 
Store-boughts don't make you a man, Princess, and neither does your toughguy avatar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The municipal council of Beit Awa town in Al-Khalil city said the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) delivered on Wednesday demolition orders against six houses in the town.

An official from the council told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the IOF told six Palestinian owners that their homes would be demolished at the pretext they exist in an area under Israel's rule and near the segregation wall.

During the past few weeks, the IOF informed many Palestinians in Beit Awa and other nearby villages of their intention to raze their homes, claiming they were either built without license or in military zones.

According to the Palestinian natives in the village, the Israeli troops went on the rampage through the village, ransacked their homes and property and caused damage to some of their belongings and food supplies.

Israel orders demolition of six Palestinian homes in Beit Awa town


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Clashes took place on Tuesday between the Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) and the residents of the town of Issawiya in occupied Jerusalem.

The clashes took place following the arrest of a number of children in the town of Issawiya by a force reinforced with elements belonging to special units in the Israeli occupation army, who were disguised in plain clothes.

Eyewitnesses told PIC's reporter "Clashes erupted between the youths from the town in the eastern region and the occupation forces that stormed the area when undercover agents set up an ambush to arrest a number of children and youths&#8221;.

Clashes in Jerusalem after the arrest of children


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The clashes took place following the arrest of a number of children in the town of Issawiya by a force reinforced with elements belonging to special units in the Israeli occupation army, who were disguised in plain clothes._


Cool. An illegal use of child labor in palistanian rock-throwing occupation. Get their parents and slap them with a hefty fine. Or, better still, deduct a thousand-fold from palistanian tax transfers for each head caught.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed many Palestinian homes in Jenin province and Jordan Valley at dawn Thursday amidst reported clashes in western Jenin, local sources said.

They told the PIC reporter that IOF troops broke into many homes in four villages west of Jenin.

Wadi Al-Maleh is a frequent target of IOF raids aimed at forcing the Bedouins to abandon the area. The soldiers confiscate the Bedouins&#8217; livestock and block water supplies to them.

IOF soldiers storm Jenin, Jordan Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired bullets and teargas canisters at Palestinian protestors near the Ofer jail west of Ramallah on Thursday.

Eyewitnesses told the PIC that a number of Palestinians were treated for breathing difficulty after the IOF soldiers used teargas intensively to disperse them.

The demonstrators were demanding the immediate release of Ibrahim Abu Hajle, who was re-arrested after his release in the Wafa Al-Ahrar prisoners&#8217; exchange deal between Hamas and Israel in October last year, the eyewitnesses said.

Palestinians wounded in IOF crack down on protestors


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired bullets and teargas canisters at Palestinian protestors near the Ofer jail west of Ramallah on Thursday._


So, "occupy prison" didn't work out well.


P F Tinmore said:


> _The demonstrators were demanding the immediate release of Ibrahim Abu Hajle, who was re-arrested after his release in the Wafa Al-Ahrar prisoners exchange deal between Hamas and Israel in October last year, the eyewitnesses said._


Interesting, what did the arsehole do to get locked up again?


----------



## irosie91

Someday---some child psychologist will study the effects upon children of a society that results from using  men who sneak into houses and slit the throats of babies as  GREAT HERO ROLE MODELS         just imagine if ---in the story---Little red riding hood-------the wolf that eats grandma is  THE HERO


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) fired bullets and teargas canisters at Palestinian protestors near the Ofer jail west of Ramallah on Thursday.
> 
> Eyewitnesses told the PIC that a number of Palestinians were treated for breathing difficulty after the IOF soldiers used teargas intensively to disperse them.
> 
> The demonstrators were demanding the immediate release of Ibrahim Abu Hajle, who was re-arrested after his release in the Wafa Al-Ahrar prisoners exchange deal between Hamas and Israel in October last year, the eyewitnesses said.
> 
> Palestinians wounded in IOF crack down on protestors



*Israeli occupation forces (IOF)*

IOF? Who came up with that name?
Was it the Gay Arab Leaders Summit (GALS)?


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> Someday---some child psychologist will study the effects upon children of a society that results from using  men who sneak into houses and slit the throats of babies as  GREAT HERO ROLE MODELS         just imagine if ---in the story---Little red riding hood-------the wolf that eats grandma is  THE HERO


When did you move to planet earth?


----------



## irosie91

Loin uses little meaningless vulgar retorts   like  a sandbox snot


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> Loin uses little meaningless vulgar retorts   like  a sandbox snot



iro, I bet it's been quite a while since you've been fucked properly.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loin uses little meaningless vulgar retorts   like  a sandbox snot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iro, I bet it's been quite a while since you've been fucked properly.
Click to expand...

That's twice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Dozens were wounded in peaceful marches organized on Friday afternoon in the West Bank villages of Kafr Qaddum and Masarah.

A massive crowd of Palestinian villagers and foreign activists marched after the Friday prayers towards the main entrance of Kafr Qaddum village to protest as usual its closure for more than 10 years.

In Masarah village near Bethlehem city, a Palestinian activist named Iyad Zawahra was severely wounded when Israeli soldiers physically assaulted him during the anti-wall march yesterday.

Others also suffered injuries in clashes with the IOF upon their arrival near the segregation wall in the village.

Dozens injured in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- A Palestinian farmer was shot and wounded at the hands of Israeli occupation forces (IOF) south of the Gaza Strip on Saturday morning.

IOF troops daily open gunfire at Palestinians and their property along the eastern borders of the Strip.

Palestinian farmer wounded in IOF shooting


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Dozens were wounded in peaceful marches organized on Friday afternoon in the West Bank villages of Kafr Qaddum and Masarah.
> 
> A massive crowd of Palestinian villagers and foreign activists marched after the Friday prayers towards the main entrance of Kafr Qaddum village to protest as usual its closure for more than 10 years.
> 
> In Masarah village near Bethlehem city, a Palestinian activist named Iyad Zawahra was severely wounded when Israeli soldiers physically assaulted him during the anti-wall march yesterday.
> 
> Others also suffered injuries in clashes with the IOF upon their arrival near the segregation wall in the village.
> 
> Dozens injured in peaceful marches against settlement in W. Bank



*Others also suffered injuries in clashes with the IOF*

GALS deeply saddened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

TOBAS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) served six demolition notices in Um Kubaish hamlet in Tobas province that included the destruction of water wells and olive and almond trees.

IOF soldiers serve demolition notices in Tobas


----------



## irosie91

a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers     An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers


 Bullshit!  Some people only receive a half-hours notice to get out of the house before it is bulldozed to the ground.   



irosie91 said:


> An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy


Where's your proof of this, asshole?


----------



## irosie91

where is your citation of  bulldozing of houses by court order      with only 1/2 hour's notice?       Of course if the people involved in this action IGNORE the summons to court---it is possible that action would be taken without further notice-------that is the system in Israel and that is the system in the USA         As to the throat slittings that delight you-----there is no notice at all


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> where is your citation of  bulldozing of houses by court order      with only 1/2 hour's notice?       Of course if the people involved in this action IGNORE the summons to court---it is possible that action would be taken without further notice-------that is the system in Israel and that is the system in the USA         As to the throat slittings that delight you-----there is no notice at all


Here you go...



> _In order to effect land clearing for new or expanded Israeli settlements, as well as the Wall, Israel uses one of its most lethal weapons  the bulldozer. A familiar sight, *the specially-constructed bulldozer arrives with barely a moments notice and begins tearing down the family home, crushing everything inside.* There is no time to save clothes, furniture, toys, books, photographs and when the dust settles, the traumatised family is reduced to finding shelter with friends until the family is issued with a UN aid tent._


Now where's your proof, asshole?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers     An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy



Here, let me bulldoze your house, or water, or crops, or your business and then tell me it wasn't an attack.

Israel's kangaroo court. Tell me how good that works out for Palestinians.


----------



## Jos

irosie91 said:


> a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers     An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy





> On Monday, 6th August, Israeli Interior Minister signed a new order that prevents immigrants within Israel and Palestinians from heading to the Israeli Judicial system to appeal deportation, unless they have an Israeli ID or passport.
> 
> Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed that the new bill mainly affect the Palestinians who want to submit issues of compensation against the Israeli army, and the immigrants in Israel who do not have passports would be prevented from going to the labour courts to file complaints against their employers if they were injured in road accidents, go to the courts if they were arrested or even complain against the Israeli Interior Ministry if they were to be deported from Israel.


New Israeli Order Prevents Palestinians from Submitting Complaints Against Israel


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers     An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, 6th August, Israeli Interior Minister signed a new order that prevents immigrants within Israel and Palestinians from heading to the Israeli Judicial system to appeal deportation, unless they have an Israeli ID or passport.
> 
> Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed that the new bill mainly affect the Palestinians who want to submit issues of compensation against the Israeli army, and the immigrants in Israel who do not have passports would be prevented from going to the labour courts to file complaints against their employers if they were injured in road accidents, go to the courts if they were arrested or even complain against the Israeli Interior Ministry if they were to be deported from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Israeli Order Prevents Palestinians from Submitting Complaints Against Israel
Click to expand...



A person in Israel who does not have a  COUNTRY ID -----is an ILLEGAL ALIEN----just as ILLEGAL ALIENS in the USA do not have social security numbers-------what is your point?-----the ID number in israel is virtually the same as the social security number in the USA------laws passed only a few years ago require that  BABIES in the USA have social security numbers------I did not get mine until my teens-----but my son had to have one the first year of his life     --------you got a problem with that?      You live in a country that does not deport illegal aliens or you just do not bother to know the laws?


----------



## Jos

Not allowed to complain or seek redress in a court of law without israeli ID


----------



## irosie91

Jos said:


> Not allowed to complain or seek redress in a court of law without israeli ID



which actually means----ILLEGAL ALIENS  are not the right to sue people in Israeli courts       you got a problem with that?    In saudi arabia illegal aliens are shot.   In Israel they cannot sue people.    Interestingly   in shariah law----non muslims cannot sue muslims-----did you know that?    I will try to get the details for you     So far I am assuming that illegal aliens are the issue


----------



## Jos

> Palestinians, being harmed whether by Israeli army or settlers, will be unable to file a complaint before the Israeli courts to demand compensation.


A racist regulation bars Palestinians from going to Israeli courts | Occupied Palestine |


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not allowed to complain or seek redress in a court of law without israeli ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which actually means----ILLEGAL ALIENS  are not the right to sue people in Israeli courts       you got a problem with that?    In saudi arabia illegal aliens are shot.   In Israel they cannot sue people.    Interestingly   in shariah law----non muslims cannot sue muslims-----did you know that?    I will try to get the details for you     So far I am assuming that illegal aliens are the issue
Click to expand...


I like how you compare Israel to Saudi Arabia because you can't compare Israel to a real country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a service of a demolition order is not an  "ATTACK"      Such orders are the result of court hearings to which the persons involve are entitled to respond and be represented by lawyers     An "attack"  is the kind of thing you support----such as sneaking into a house at nite to slit the throats of sleeping infants       Lots of demolition orders  and/or  "VACATE"  orders are served in my town-----we do not call them  "ATTACKS'   although the persons so served are not actually happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, 6th August, Israeli Interior Minister signed a new order that prevents immigrants within Israel and Palestinians from heading to the Israeli Judicial system to appeal deportation, unless they have an Israeli ID or passport.
> 
> Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed that the new bill mainly affect the Palestinians who want to submit issues of compensation against the Israeli army, and the immigrants in Israel who do not have passports would be prevented from going to the labour courts to file complaints against their employers if they were injured in road accidents, go to the courts if they were arrested or even complain against the Israeli Interior Ministry if they were to be deported from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Israeli Order Prevents Palestinians from Submitting Complaints Against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person in Israel who does not have a  COUNTRY ID -----is an ILLEGAL ALIEN----just as ILLEGAL ALIENS in the USA do not have social security numbers-------what is your point?-----the ID number in israel is virtually the same as the social security number in the USA------laws passed only a few years ago require that  BABIES in the USA have social security numbers------I did not get mine until my teens-----but my son had to have one the first year of his life     --------you got a problem with that?      You live in a country that does not deport illegal aliens or you just do not bother to know the laws?
Click to expand...


What about all those Israelis living in Palestine without a Palestinian ID. They are illegal aliens.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Israeli Order Prevents Palestinians from Submitting Complaints Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person in Israel who does not have a  COUNTRY ID -----is an ILLEGAL ALIEN----just as ILLEGAL ALIENS in the USA do not have social security numbers-------what is your point?-----the ID number in israel is virtually the same as the social security number in the USA------laws passed only a few years ago require that  BABIES in the USA have social security numbers------I did not get mine until my teens-----but my son had to have one the first year of his life     --------you got a problem with that?      You live in a country that does not deport illegal aliens or you just do not bother to know the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about all those Israelis living in Palestine without a Palestinian ID. They are illegal aliens.
Click to expand...

They're exempt. This is the year of the Dragon, remember.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person in Israel who does not have a  COUNTRY ID -----is an ILLEGAL ALIEN----just as ILLEGAL ALIENS in the USA do not have social security numbers-------what is your point?-----the ID number in israel is virtually the same as the social security number in the USA------laws passed only a few years ago require that  BABIES in the USA have social security numbers------I did not get mine until my teens-----but my son had to have one the first year of his life     --------you got a problem with that?      You live in a country that does not deport illegal aliens or you just do not bother to know the laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all those Israelis living in Palestine without a Palestinian ID. They are illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're exempt. This is the year of the Dragon, remember.
Click to expand...


Different rules for different people.

I think that is called apartheid.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Different rules for different people. I think that is called apartheid._


Funny drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished on Wednesday three artesian wells, east of Jenin, and launched extensive sweeps searching for water wells in the area.

Eyewitnesses told PIC's reporter that an army bulldozer filled up three wells belonging to citizens Khalid Omar Yassin, Abdel-Moneim Daraghmeh, and Yasser Abu Zahra.

IOF also interrogated farmers who were in the area about other wells' locations, warning that they will fill up all the wells, which they called "unauthorized".

IOF fills up wells and arrests citizens in Jenin


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person in Israel who does not have a  COUNTRY ID -----is an ILLEGAL ALIEN----just as ILLEGAL ALIENS in the USA do not have social security numbers-------what is your point?-----*the ID number in israel is virtually the same as the social security number in the USA-*-----laws passed only a few years ago require that  BABIES in the USA have social security numbers------I did not get mine until my teens-----but my son had to have one the first year of his life     --------you got a problem with that?      You live in a country that does not deport illegal aliens or you just do not bother to know the laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all those Israelis living in Palestine without a Palestinian ID. They are illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're exempt. This is the year of the Dragon, remember.
Click to expand...

Except it's tatooed on your arm.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about all those Israelis living in Palestine without a Palestinian ID. They are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> They're exempt. This is the year of the Dragon, remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it's tatooed on your arm.
Click to expand...



If I had not had occassion in my life to treat patients in wards for the criminally insane----your post would have been very confusing to me


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're exempt. This is the year of the Dragon, remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's tatooed on your arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I had not had occassion in my life to treat patients in wards for the criminally insane----your post would have been very confusing to me
Click to expand...


You mean it isn't?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's tatooed on your arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had not had occassion in my life to treat patients in wards for the criminally insane----your post would have been very confusing to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean it isn't?
Click to expand...



No   over time I developed a grasp on the reasons and bases for the mutterings of the criminally insane.     In your case the issue is a combination  of disordered thinking and which is based on your cognitive disorder and  hostility based on early childhood trauma


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had not had occassion in my life to treat patients in wards for the criminally insane----your post would have been very confusing to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean it isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No   over time I developed a grasp on the reasons and bases for the mutterings of the criminally insane.     In your case the issue is a combination  of disordered thinking and which is based on your cognitive disorder and  hostility based on early childhood trauma
Click to expand...

So what's your excuse?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean it isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No   over time I developed a grasp on the reasons and bases for the mutterings of the criminally insane.     In your case the issue is a combination  of disordered thinking and which is based on your cognitive disorder and  hostility based on early childhood trauma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's your excuse?
Click to expand...


you response is very consistent with that of socipath in the midst of a sociopathic rage-----it is an hysterical attemt to be  "WITTY"   in a situation in which you are 'cornered'


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No   over time I developed a grasp on the reasons and bases for the mutterings of the criminally insane.     In your case the issue is a combination  of disordered thinking and which is based on your cognitive disorder and  hostility based on early childhood trauma
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you response is very consistent with that of socipath in the midst of a sociopathic rage-----it is an hysterical attemt to be  "WITTY"   in a situation in which you are 'cornered'
Click to expand...


Since I'm cornered, now what should I do?


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you response is very consistent with that of socipath in the midst of a sociopathic rage-----it is an hysterical attemt to be  "WITTY"   in a situation in which you are 'cornered'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I'm cornered, now what should I do?
Click to expand...

You have 3 choices. Emulate a possum or an ostrich.Also you could pull the pin on your grenade.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) launched at dawn Thursday raid and search campaigns in three towns west of Jenin and arrested a citizen as clashes erupted in the town of Yamoun.

Local sources said that several military vehicles stormed the town of Yamoun and encircled the house of Said Shaaban, which led to the outbreak of violent confrontations during which the occupation forces fired bullets and stun grenades.

The sources pointed out that IOF soldiers raided the house of Said Shaaban, 52, using police dogs and then took him to the Israeli Salem army camp as a hostage until his son turns himself in to the occupation forces.

IOF troops also combed the center of Silat al-Harithiya village during which Palestinian youths threw stones and empty bottles at the invading forces.

Confrontations and arrests in Jenin


----------



## irosie91

with what is the person that Israel seeks charged?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> with what is the person that Israel seeks charged?



What difference does it make? He broke no law in his country.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished on Wednesday three artesian wells, east of Jenin, and launched extensive sweeps searching for water wells in the area._


The IDF promoting conservationism for mother earth, of course. Very much progressive.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _with what is the person that Israel seeks charged?_
> 
> 
> 
> _What difference does it make? He broke no law in his country._
Click to expand...

Of course! His country has never existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided areas east of Rafah to the southernmost area of the Gaza Strip on Thursday morning.

Local sources told the PIC reporter that IOF soldiers mounting three armored vehicles escorted four huge military bulldozers to the Shoka area.

They said that the soldiers opened indiscriminate fire at nearby residential areas, farms, and civilian property with no casualties reported.

IOF soldiers raid eastern Rafah


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished on Wednesday three artesian wells, east of Jenin, and launched extensive sweeps searching for water wells in the area._
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF promoting conservationism for mother earth, of course. Very much progressive.
Click to expand...


doc, I'm glad you're at least embarrassed.


----------



## irosie91

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _with what is the person that Israel seeks charged?_
> 
> 
> 
> _What difference does it make? He broke no law in his country._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! His country has never existed.
Click to expand...



Adolf Eichmann broke no law in his own country either.   In fact his entire defense was based on the fact that his actions were legal according to the law under which he lived.
An interesting factoid is that  the people who slit the throat of Daniel Pearl could not be tried in a  SHARIAH COURT------the pakistani government convened a special court which functioned under english law in order to convict the killers because in a shariah court their actions would be deemed legal.        In evaluating the actions and the reactions of their supporters-----always remember----slitting throats and rape is legal under islamic law if the victims  are either not muslims or the wrong kind of muslim.    Of the million rapes in south Sudan ----do not expect Khartoum to criminally prosecute any of them----they were all  LEGAL     just as the  1/2 million rapes in east pakistan were legal  in  1971


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? He broke no law in his country.[/size][/i]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! His country has never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Eichmann broke no law in his own country either.   In fact his entire defense was based on the fact that his actions were legal according to the law under which he lived.
> An interesting factoid is that  the people who slit the throat of Daniel Pearl could not be tried in a  SHARIAH COURT------the pakistani government convened a special court which functioned under english law in order to convict the killers because in a shariah court their actions would be deemed legal.        In evaluating the actions and the reactions of their supporters-----always remember----slitting throats and rape is legal under islamic law if the victims  are either not muslims or the wrong kind of muslim.    Of the million rapes in south Sudan ----do not expect Khartoum to criminally prosecute any of them----they were all  LEGAL     just as the  1/2 million rapes in east pakistan were legal  in  1971
Click to expand...


Eichmann was on one side of the war and the Palestinians are on the other.


----------



## irosie91

try to be specific------keep in mind----there is an issue of semantics.    The word  PALESTINIAN    was defined as   "JEW RESIDING IN PALESTINE  aka  Israel, Judea,  Samaria   for 2000 years-------it is only in the past  50 years that there are non jewish  "palestinians'       in fact they are arabs now      During world war II    and prior to that time   the arabs of palestine ----in fact the arabs of the entire  "arabic world"    (that is arabic speaking muslims)   supported aldolf hitler.    In fact  Eichmann did visit  palestine to greet the supporters       In the entire decade of  the 1930s   THE ONLY book translated into arabic  was  MEIN KAMPF       Al Husseini was no odd duck------even the young  Nasser and Arafart were into the adolf cult.   Did you know that after world war I  ------nitrogen mustard gas fell into disuse-------with the exception of its use be    ADOLF FAN   GAMAL ABDUL NASSER  who dropped the stuff on villages in Yemen in order to fight those who opposed the  BAATHIST ARABISTS ----------he murdered kids with one of the most nefarious substances stored up by his nazi friends.    Saddam got the stuff the same way--------you have delightful friends

getting back to  PALESTINIANS-----you are correct----PALESTINIANS  joined the british army in the early 40s to fight your pals-----the nazis    Moshe Dayan was a palestinian in the British army


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! His country has never existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Eichmann broke no law in his own country either.   In fact his entire defense was based on the fact that his actions were legal according to the law under which he lived.
> An interesting factoid is that  the people who slit the throat of Daniel Pearl could not be tried in a  SHARIAH COURT------the pakistani government convened a special court which functioned under english law in order to convict the killers because in a shariah court their actions would be deemed legal.        In evaluating the actions and the reactions of their supporters-----always remember----slitting throats and rape is legal under islamic law if the victims  are either not muslims or the wrong kind of muslim.    Of the million rapes in south Sudan ----do not expect Khartoum to criminally prosecute any of them----they were all  LEGAL     just as the  1/2 million rapes in east pakistan were legal  in  1971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eichmann was on one side of the war and the Palestinians are on the other.
Click to expand...

Why do you knowingly lie?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Eichmann broke no law in his own country either.   In fact his entire defense was based on the fact that his actions were legal according to the law under which he lived.
> An interesting factoid is that  the people who slit the throat of Daniel Pearl could not be tried in a  SHARIAH COURT------the pakistani government convened a special court which functioned under english law in order to convict the killers because in a shariah court their actions would be deemed legal.        In evaluating the actions and the reactions of their supporters-----always remember----slitting throats and rape is legal under islamic law if the victims  are either not muslims or the wrong kind of muslim.    Of the million rapes in south Sudan ----do not expect Khartoum to criminally prosecute any of them----they were all  LEGAL     just as the  1/2 million rapes in east pakistan were legal  in  1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eichmann was on one side of the war and the Palestinians are on the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you knowingly lie?
Click to expand...


No lie, Eichmann was on the attacking, occupying side and the Palestinians are on the attacked, occupied side.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) raided areas east of Rafah to the southernmost area of the Gaza Strip on Friday for the second time in less than 24 hours.

Local sources told PIC reporter that eight Israeli military vehicles raided the Shoka area eastern Rafah.

The sources said that the invading forces opened indiscriminate fire at nearby residential areas.

Meanwhile, Palestinian resistance fighters engaged an Israeli special unit that tried to sneak into the vicinity of the industrial area east of Shijaia neighborhood eastern Gaza City late last night.

IOF raids eastern Rafah, clashes with resistance in Shijaia


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened machinegun fire at Palestinian residential quarters on the eastern outskirts of Gaza city and Khan Younis governorate.

Local sources said that soldiers in military watchtowers opened fire at the residential quarters on Sunday but no casualties were reported.

IOF soldiers fire at residential areas in eastern Gaza


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> _doc, I'm glad you're at least embarrassed._


How so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Wednesday handed six Palestinians demolition orders issued against their homes in the towns of Beit Ummar and Shiyukh Al-Aroub, north of Al-Khalil city.

Other four citizens in Shiykh Al-Aroub town also received Israeli threats to demolish their homes.

New Israeli demolition orders against six homes in Al-Khalil


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his home in the Old City of Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said.

They said that the 13-year-old Hamza Sharaf was taken to the Kiryat Arba settlement's police station on the charge of throwing stones at IOF soldiers.

IOF troops kidnap child from his home


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his home in the Old City of Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said.They said that the 13-year-old Hamza Sharaf was taken to the Kiryat Arba settlement's police station on the charge of throwing stones at IOF soldiers._


Didn't his handlers warn him about hazards his occupation entailed? Where's that "al khalil", bth.?


----------



## irosie91

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his home in the Old City of Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said.They said that the 13-year-old Hamza Sharaf was taken to the Kiryat Arba settlement's police station on the charge of throwing stones at IOF soldiers._
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't his handlers warn him about hazards his occupation entailed? Where's that "al khalil", bth.?
Click to expand...



   as far as I know     AL KHALIL   means   THE FLUTE       but I may be wrong       how does an arrest -----with the arrestee taken to a known police station constitute  a  "KIDNAPPING"?        is the IDF   demanding a ransom?        Lets see that happens if some  13 year old kids go to a military base in the USA       UHM   like   CAMP KILMER   in jersey-----and throw rocks at the soldiers         I wonder if the kids would  "KIDNAPPED"------the ramadan festivities are over as far as I know-------but if there is yet another  "IFTAR"   around-----and I take a few  13 year old kids      and throw stones at the black rag clad old ladies------do you think any of them might be  KIDNAPPED?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his home in the Old City of Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said.They said that the 13-year-old Hamza Sharaf was taken to the Kiryat Arba settlement's police station on the charge of throwing stones at IOF soldiers._
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't his handlers warn him about hazards his occupation entailed? Where's that "al khalil", bth.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know     AL KHALIL   means   THE FLUTE       but I may be wrong       how does an arrest -----with the arrestee taken to a known police station constitute  a  "KIDNAPPING"?        is the IDF   demanding a ransom?        Lets see that happens if some  13 year old kids go to a military base in the USA       UHM   like   CAMP KILMER   in jersey-----and throw rocks at the soldiers         I wonder if the kids would  "KIDNAPPED"------the ramadan festivities are over as far as I know-------but if there is yet another  "IFTAR"   around-----and I take a few  13 year old kids      and throw stones at the black rag clad old ladies------do you think any of them might be  KIDNAPPED?
Click to expand...


The kid was accused of throwing stones at foreign troops in his homeland.

There is nothing illegal about that.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't his handlers warn him about hazards his occupation entailed? Where's that "al khalil", bth.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know     AL KHALIL   means   THE FLUTE       but I may be wrong       how does an arrest -----with the arrestee taken to a known police station constitute  a  "KIDNAPPING"?        is the IDF   demanding a ransom?        Lets see that happens if some  13 year old kids go to a military base in the USA       UHM   like   CAMP KILMER   in jersey-----and throw rocks at the soldiers         I wonder if the kids would  "KIDNAPPED"------the ramadan festivities are over as far as I know-------but if there is yet another  "IFTAR"   around-----and I take a few  13 year old kids      and throw stones at the black rag clad old ladies------do you think any of them might be  KIDNAPPED?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid was accused of throwing stones at foreign troops in his homeland.
> 
> There is nothing illegal about that.
Click to expand...


Wrong again      If german citizens had  THROWN STONES   at occupying allied troops after  1945  -----they would have been arrested       In fact---strictly speaking------since   according to the depraved ideology embraced by the   people of  Gaza and the West Bank------those ENTITIES are    at WAR WITH ISRAEL       since the child chose to be a COMBATANT     the soldiers could have legally shot him.     I understand your POV----since I have relatives who survived the filth of shariah------you adhere to an Ideology which  criminalizes    the possession of weapons by any person other than a muslim and which does not criminalize physical attacks by muslims upon non muslims         You are right----in shariah cesspits-------throwing rocks at non muslims IS LEGAL      This sort of traditional filth does have an effect on the thinking of muslim children


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The kid was accused of throwing stones at foreign troops in his homeland._


We've no doubt his handlers has been feeding him that, because letting the dumbass know he's a major immigrant offspring brat isn't conductive to the jihad business. We've no doubt there was a video-cam around too, hoping to catch the dumbass getting shot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested a Palestinian and injured three others at dawn Friday after storming several houses in Al-Khalil's neighborhoods.

Local sources reported that IOF troops stormed Wadi Al-Nasara area near Kiryat Arba settlement, east of Al-Khalil, using stun grenades and stones in door-knocking, causing panic among the women and children. They added that a man was injured when a stun grenade hit him.

In Yatta village, southern Al-Khail, two citizens were wounded after storming their houses and damaging their belongings.

Dozens of Israeli jeeps accompanied by sniffer dogs broke into Deir al-Hawa neighborhood west of Yatta and searched a number of houses and damaged their furniture.

Furthermore, Israeli forces arrested a citizen in Beit Ummar, while soldiers carried out raids and searches.

IOF arrests Palestinian, injures three others


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested a Palestinian and injured three others at dawn Friday after storming several houses in Al-Khalil's neighborhoods.
> 
> Local sources reported that IOF troops stormed Wadi Al-Nasara area near Kiryat Arba settlement, east of Al-Khalil, using stun grenades and stones in door-knocking, causing panic among the women and children. They added that a man was injured when a stun grenade hit him.
> 
> In Yatta village, southern Al-Khail, two citizens were wounded after storming their houses and damaging their belongings.
> 
> Dozens of Israeli jeeps accompanied by sniffer dogs broke into Deir al-Hawa neighborhood west of Yatta and searched a number of houses and damaged their furniture.
> 
> Furthermore, Israeli forces arrested a citizen in Beit Ummar, while soldiers carried out raids and searches.
> 
> IOF arrests Palestinian, injures three others


What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests? They don't do these things without reason. It's dangerous to be doing these things at night. Unless they're looking for perps the troops would rather be in camp having a few cold ones.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested a Palestinian and injured three others at dawn Friday after storming several houses in Al-Khalil's neighborhoods.
> 
> Local sources reported that IOF troops stormed Wadi Al-Nasara area near Kiryat Arba settlement, east of Al-Khalil, using stun grenades and stones in door-knocking, causing panic among the women and children. They added that a man was injured when a stun grenade hit him.
> 
> In Yatta village, southern Al-Khail, two citizens were wounded after storming their houses and damaging their belongings.
> 
> Dozens of Israeli jeeps accompanied by sniffer dogs broke into Deir al-Hawa neighborhood west of Yatta and searched a number of houses and damaged their furniture.
> 
> Furthermore, Israeli forces arrested a citizen in Beit Ummar, while soldiers carried out raids and searches.
> 
> IOF arrests Palestinian, injures three others
> 
> 
> 
> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests? They don't do these things without reason. It's dangerous to be doing these things at night. Unless they're looking for perps the troops would rather be in camp having a few cold ones.
Click to expand...




> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests?



They are retarded assholes.

Next question.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) arrested a Palestinian and injured three others at dawn Friday after storming several houses in Al-Khalil's neighborhoods.
> 
> Local sources reported that IOF troops stormed Wadi Al-Nasara area near Kiryat Arba settlement, east of Al-Khalil, using stun grenades and stones in door-knocking, causing panic among the women and children. They added that a man was injured when a stun grenade hit him.
> 
> In Yatta village, southern Al-Khail, two citizens were wounded after storming their houses and damaging their belongings.
> 
> Dozens of Israeli jeeps accompanied by sniffer dogs broke into Deir al-Hawa neighborhood west of Yatta and searched a number of houses and damaged their furniture.
> 
> Furthermore, Israeli forces arrested a citizen in Beit Ummar, while soldiers carried out raids and searches.
> 
> IOF arrests Palestinian, injures three others
> 
> 
> 
> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests? They don't do these things without reason. It's dangerous to be doing these things at night. Unless they're looking for perps the troops would rather be in camp having a few cold ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are retarded assholes.
> 
> Next question.
Click to expand...

Tinny, you are a hopeless old fart. These things are not done without good reason. They aren't playing little games.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests? They don't do these things without reason. It's dangerous to be doing these things at night. Unless they're looking for perps the troops would rather be in camp having a few cold ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What draws the wrath of the IDF to make these raids and make arrests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are retarded assholes.
> 
> Next question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinny, you are a hopeless old fart. These things are not done without good reason. They aren't playing little games.
Click to expand...




> These things are not done without good reason.



Indeed, it is part of stealing more land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) handed residents in the village of Wadi al-Ghrous in al-Khalil notifications to confiscate seven dunums of their lands for building a settlement road.

Palestinian local sources pointed out that IOA handed over the villagers notifications on Thursday to seize an area of seven dunums from their agricultural lands in favor of establishing a settlement road with a length of five hundred meters, dividing the besieged village into two and linking between the area and a military camp.

Israeli soldiers also handed farmers in the village of Kafr Jammal southern Tulkarem, notifications to seize large tracts of their agricultural lands located near 'Kochav Yair' settlement built on the village lands.

Meanwhile, IOF bulldozed on Thursday lands in Najhot settlement in the framework of expansion works and establishment of new housing units and facilities in the settlement.

The area has been exposed to continuous attacks by settlers represented in burning lands, cutting off trees, spraying the lands with toxic substances, and shooting every citizen approaching his lands bordering Karmi Tsur settlement, set up on Palestinian territories south of the town.

IOA plans to confiscate citizens' lands in Tulkarem and al-Khalil


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are retarded assholes.
> 
> Next question.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny, you are a hopeless old fart. These things are not done without good reason. They aren't playing little games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are not done without good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is part of stealing more land.
Click to expand...

You're just bitter. Not good for your reflux.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny, you are a hopeless old fart. These things are not done without good reason. They aren't playing little games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are not done without good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is part of stealing more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just bitter. Not good for your reflux.
Click to expand...


Well at least you did not attempt to refute my post.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is part of stealing more land.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just bitter. Not good for your reflux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least you did not attempt to refute my post.
Click to expand...

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just bitter. Not good for your reflux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you did not attempt to refute my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say goodnight, Gracie.
Click to expand...


Goodnight Gracie.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _WEST BANK, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) handed residents in the village of Wadi al-Ghrous in al-Khalil notifications to confiscate seven dunums of their lands for building a settlement road._


Looks like news of the resistance to the illegal arab settler-squatter occupation of judea-samaria, indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) served demolition notices to 15 farmers in west Jenin for demolishing their artesian wells, and a notice for a citizen to demolish his house under the pretext of being built in "C" zone without authorization.

Local sources said that IOF soldiers launched an extensive military campaign this afternoon in the village of Kfar Dan west of Jenin during which the infantry units swept the agricultural lands of the village.

The local sources noted that there are nearly 100 artesian wells in the region used to irrigate thousands of dunums of land planted with vegetables and greenhouses, and that the IOF had previously destroyed 30 wells during the past two years in the same area.

IOF serves demolition notices in Jenin


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) suppressed on Saturday a march against the segregation wall and settlements launched in the town of Beit Ummar, north of al-Khalil.

Eyewitnesses told PIC that tens of citizens organized a march against the wall and settlements in the town of Beit Ummar and as soon as they started heading to their confiscated land near Karmi Tsur settlement, south of the town, the soldiers attacked them.

The IOF troops fired tear gas grenades and metal bullets to disperse the march, which led to the outbreak of clashes that caused injuries and suffocation among protestors.

IOF soldiers suppress peaceful anti-wall march in Beit Ummar


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) broke into the home of Kiswani family in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem on Sunday at the pretext of searching for weapons.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers detained two members of the family, both in their 70s, during the search.

The locals said that the soldiers assaulted a number of women who were among the neighbors trying to enter the house and one of them was injured in her head after she fell on the ground when a soldier pushed her.

IOF soldiers injure woman in the head during break-in


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) broke into the home of Kiswani family in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem on Sunday at the pretext of searching for weapons.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers detained two members of the family, both in their 70s, during the search.
> 
> The locals said that the soldiers assaulted a number of women who were among the neighbors trying to enter the house and one of them was injured in her head after she fell on the ground when a soldier pushed her.
> 
> IOF soldiers injure woman in the head during break-in


All of these "news" updates are from PIC. Where would would one find the stories by AP,UPI,Reuters,etc? I can't manage to locate any of these "news flashes."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) broke into the home of Kiswani family in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem on Sunday at the pretext of searching for weapons.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers detained two members of the family, both in their 70s, during the search.
> 
> The locals said that the soldiers assaulted a number of women who were among the neighbors trying to enter the house and one of them was injured in her head after she fell on the ground when a soldier pushed her.
> 
> IOF soldiers injure woman in the head during break-in
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "news" updates are from PIC. Where would would one find the stories by AP,UPI,Reuters,etc? I can't manage to locate any of these "news flashes."
Click to expand...


AP,UPI,Reuters,etc all report from Israel. They do not report much from Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) broke into the home of Kiswani family in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem on Sunday at the pretext of searching for weapons.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF soldiers detained two members of the family, both in their 70s, during the search.
> 
> The locals said that the soldiers assaulted a number of women who were among the neighbors trying to enter the house and one of them was injured in her head after she fell on the ground when a soldier pushed her.
> 
> IOF soldiers injure woman in the head during break-in
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "news" updates are from PIC. Where would would one find the stories by AP,UPI,Reuters,etc? I can't manage to locate any of these "news flashes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AP,UPI,Reuters,etc all report from Israel. They do not report much from Palestine.
Click to expand...

Now why in the world would legitimate news agencys not report legitimate news? Are news agencys in the business of not reporting legitimate news so that PIC can get all the "scoops?" Very charitable of those legitimate news agencys, say what? Hip, hip, hooray!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "news" updates are from PIC. Where would would one find the stories by AP,UPI,Reuters,etc? I can't manage to locate any of these "news flashes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP,UPI,Reuters,etc all report from Israel. They do not report much from Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now why in the world would legitimate news agencys not report legitimate news? Are news agencys in the business of not reporting legitimate news so that PIC can get all the "scoops?" Very charitable of those legitimate news agencys, say what? Hip, hip, hooray!
Click to expand...


All of the so called main stream media have their offices in Israel and must be licensed by Israel to be able to continue to report.

None have offices in Palestine. They may have reporters there but the reports are written in Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> AP,UPI,Reuters,etc all report from Israel. They do not report much from Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Now why in the world would legitimate news agencys not report legitimate news? Are news agencys in the business of not reporting legitimate news so that PIC can get all the "scoops?" Very charitable of those legitimate news agencys, say what? Hip, hip, hooray!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the so called main stream media have their offices in Israel and must be licensed by Israel to be able to continue to report.
> 
> None have offices in Palestine. They may have reporters there but the reports are written in Israel.
Click to expand...

yada yada yada  Then where are the reports? Am I getting the idea thePIC reports are just some editors fantasy?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why in the world would legitimate news agencys not report legitimate news? Are news agencys in the business of not reporting legitimate news so that PIC can get all the "scoops?" Very charitable of those legitimate news agencys, say what? Hip, hip, hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the so called main stream media have their offices in Israel and must be licensed by Israel to be able to continue to report.
> 
> None have offices in Palestine. They may have reporters there but the reports are written in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yada yada yada  Then where are the reports? Am I getting the idea thePIC reports are just some editors fantasy?
Click to expand...


No, they just report from Palestine where the MSM does not. Their reports come out of Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the so called main stream media have their offices in Israel and must be licensed by Israel to be able to continue to report.
> 
> None have offices in Palestine. They may have reporters there but the reports are written in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> yada yada yada  Then where are the reports? Am I getting the idea thePIC reports are just some editors fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just report from Palestine where the MSM does not. Their reports come out of Israel.
Click to expand...

I get it now. It's all propaganda for the Palis and isn't to be believed for Westerners. Damn smart journalism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yada yada yada  Then where are the reports? Am I getting the idea thePIC reports are just some editors fantasy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they just report from Palestine where the MSM does not. Their reports come out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it now. It's all propaganda for the Palis and isn't to be believed for Westerners. Damn smart journalism.
Click to expand...


An example of MSM reporting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they just report from Palestine where the MSM does not. Their reports come out of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it now. It's all propaganda for the Palis and isn't to be believed for Westerners. Damn smart journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An example of MSM reporting.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Silly goose, Weir's not Main Stream Media. Just a blogger with an agenda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it now. It's all propaganda for the Palis and isn't to be believed for Westerners. Damn smart journalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example of MSM reporting.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly goose, Weir's not Main Stream Media. Just a blogger with an agenda.
Click to expand...


I didn't expect you to watch it. Israel supporters avoid learning anything at all cost.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> An example of MSM reporting.
> 
> Off the Charts - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Silly goose, Weir's not Main Stream Media. Just a blogger with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't expect you to watch it. Israel supporters avoid learning anything at all cost.
Click to expand...

That's a lot of hoss manure and you know it. I get my information from many sources other than If Americans Knew and PIC.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly goose, Weir's not Main Stream Media. Just a blogger with an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect you to watch it. Israel supporters avoid learning anything at all cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot of hoss manure and you know it. I get my information from many sources other than If Americans Knew and PIC.
Click to expand...


OK, what do your sources say about MSM reporting?


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation soldiers and policemen fired rubber bullets and teargas at young Jerusalemites in Abu Dis town to the east of Jerusalem on Sunday night.

Local sources said that the young men threw stones and empty bottles on the soldiers who chased them in the town streets in a failed attempt to arrest anyone of them.

Violent confrontations in occupied Jerusalem


----------



## irosie91

the young hooligans are playing safe-----they should go to  NEW JERSEY,  USA     and throw bottles and rocks at the cops there  ----new jersey----not new york,  not vermont----NEW JERSEY----------where all the cops are over six and one half feet tall-----all steely blue eyed and all HEAVILY ARMED  and happy to shoot          they are all the children of scandanavian,  dutch and german farmers-------experienced hunters and all have had a close relationship with guns since age four when they started shooting birds with buck shot------for supper of course--------go ahead jihadists----THROW ROCKS AT THEM      allahuakbaaaarrrrr


----------



## P F Tinmore

OOCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed on Monday a commercial store, located in the town of Al-Ram near the Qalandia crossroad.

Ahmed Sab Laban, a member of the Jerusalemite researchers Association, said that the IOF soldiers confiscated the goods inside the store, including fruits and vegetables, and attacked the sons of the storeowner before demolishing it.

The IOF bulldozers on Tuesday demolished houses, barracks and wells owned by Palestinian citizens in al-Tayaran area southeast of al-Khalil, eyewitnesses told PIC.

IOF soldiers demolish commercial store in al-Ram, houses in al-Khalil


----------



## irosie91

do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?



Name a reputable source.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a reputable source.
Click to expand...


the New York Times  is usually reputable


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a reputable source.
Click to expand...

Videos by AP, UPI, Reuters, videos by neutral parties...............that sort of source.


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a reputable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the New York Times  is usually reputable
Click to expand...


Otherwise known as "the American Torah".


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> the young hooligans are playing safe-----they should go to  NEW JERSEY,  USA     and throw bottles and rocks at the cops there  ----new jersey----not new york,  not vermont----NEW JERSEY----------where all the cops are over six and one half feet tall-----all steely blue eyed and all HEAVILY ARMED  and happy to shoot          they are all the children of scandanavian,  dutch and german farmers-------experienced hunters and all have had a close relationship with guns since age four when they started shooting birds with buck shot------for supper of course--------go ahead jihadists----THROW ROCKS AT THEM      allahuakbaaaarrrrr



There's a place called New Jersey in Israel?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the young hooligans are playing safe-----they should go to  NEW JERSEY,  USA     and throw bottles and rocks at the cops there  ----new jersey----not new york,  not vermont----NEW JERSEY----------where all the cops are over six and one half feet tall-----all steely blue eyed and all HEAVILY ARMED  and happy to shoot          they are all the children of scandanavian,  dutch and german farmers-------experienced hunters and all have had a close relationship with guns since age four when they started shooting birds with buck shot------for supper of course--------go ahead jihadists----THROW ROCKS AT THEM      allahuakbaaaarrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a place called New Jersey in Israel?
Click to expand...


No---it is a small state in the USA----do not be afraid  ------lots of people just like you there.    It is the state which shows up in the Movie  GODFATHER ---where the mafia takes people to execute---and them dump the bodies in a river  the PASSAIC RIVER,  NEW JERSEY


----------



## P F Tinmore

A 42-year-old Gazan woman was in critical condition on Wednesday after being shot by Israeli troops near the border in central Gaza, Palestinian medical sources said.

The incident occurred in an area east of the central town of Deir al-Balah.

"She was shot by several bullets, one of which hit her in the chest," said Ashraf al-Qudra, spokesman for the Hamas-run ministry of health. "She is in critical condition."

Gaza woman critical after being shot near border - Yahoo! News


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> A 42-year-old Gazan woman was in critical condition on Wednesday after being shot by Israeli troops near the border in central Gaza, Palestinian medical sources said.
> 
> The incident occurred in an area east of the central town of Deir al-Balah.
> 
> "She was shot by several bullets, one of which hit her in the chest," said Ashraf al-Qudra, spokesman for the Hamas-run ministry of health. "She is in critical condition."
> 
> Gaza woman critical after being shot near border - Yahoo! News


No known proof, merely speculation.


----------



## irosie91

not very impressive     Israeli troops fired off some warning shots  ------and there happens to be a woman in a Gazan hospital with BULLETS IN HER CHEST???      It is not all that easy to get bullets into a single person's chest     from a distance      Anyone see the woman's husband or boyfriend around?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the young hooligans are playing safe-----they should go to  NEW JERSEY,  USA     and throw bottles and rocks at the cops there  ----new jersey----not new york,  not vermont----NEW JERSEY----------where all the cops are over six and one half feet tall-----all steely blue eyed and all HEAVILY ARMED  and happy to shoot          they are all the children of scandanavian,  dutch and german farmers-------experienced hunters and all have had a close relationship with guns since age four when they started shooting birds with buck shot------for supper of course--------go ahead jihadists----THROW ROCKS AT THEM      allahuakbaaaarrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a place called New Jersey in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No---it is a small state in the USA----do not be afraid  ------lots of people just like you there.    It is the state which shows up in the Movie  GODFATHER ---where the mafia takes people to execute---and them dump the bodies in a river  the PASSAIC RIVER,  NEW JERSEY
Click to expand...


So they dumped bodies from the Godfather in the river? Real ones?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> not very impressive     Israeli troops fired off some warning shots  ------and there happens to be a woman in a Gazan hospital with BULLETS IN HER CHEST???      It is not all that easy to get bullets into a single person's chest     from a distance      Anyone see the woman's husband or boyfriend around?



The bullet said "Made in USA". I wonder which side has those?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an account of this event from any reputable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a reputable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the New York Times  is usually reputable
Click to expand...


Is their office in Israel or in Palestine?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not very impressive     Israeli troops fired off some warning shots  ------and there happens to be a woman in a Gazan hospital with BULLETS IN HER CHEST???      It is not all that easy to get bullets into a single person's chest     from a distance      Anyone see the woman's husband or boyfriend around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet said "Made in USA". I wonder which side has those?
Click to expand...


both sides have them       If you are over the age of 12-----people should be very worried about your ability to maintain self care and activities of daily living


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation soldiers and policemen fired rubber bullets and teargas at young Jerusalemites in Abu Dis town to the east of Jerusalem on Sunday night._


The young arab assholes were feeling like bored, like unoccupied, like having no social life and no girls, like getting occupation and got all shot up, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _A 42-year-old Gazan woman was in critical condition on Wednesday after being shot by Israeli troops near the border in central Gaza, Palestinian medical sources said._


Her hubby bought a younger wife, quite possibly.


----------



## irosie91

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 42-year-old Gazan woman was in critical condition on Wednesday after being shot by Israeli troops near the border in central Gaza, Palestinian medical sources said._
> 
> 
> 
> Her hubby bought a younger wife, quite possibly.
Click to expand...



maybe she objected                  ---several shots RIGHT IN THE CHEST       Last I heard that kind of hit simply does not happen from a distance      a shooter has to be damned close to get  SEVERAL SHOTS      right in one person's chest      The report was that the IDF  shot off a few warning rounds and somehow they all ended up IN ONE WOMAN's heart?     I have seen even a single stray bullet KILL  someone if it HAPPENS TO LAND
in the right place-------happen to hit a main artery----or get into the head-----but  SEVERAL BULLETS RIGHT IN THE CHEST?        who shoots for the chest anyway?     soldiers and cops do not aim for the chest         angry husbands do      AS far as I know Israeli SNIPERS  aim for the head   (do not quote me----I am not sure)


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not very impressive     Israeli troops fired off some warning shots  ------and there happens to be a woman in a Gazan hospital with BULLETS IN HER CHEST???      It is not all that easy to get bullets into a single person's chest     from a distance      Anyone see the woman's husband or boyfriend around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet said "Made in USA". I wonder which side has those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both sides have them       If you are over the age of 12-----people should be very worried about your ability to maintain self care and activities of daily living
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I have 2 maids, a gardener and a cook.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name a reputable source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the New York Times  is usually reputable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is their office in Israel or in Palestine?
Click to expand...

We went through this before Tinmore. What makes the difference in where a reporters office is located? A good newspaper reporter's office is in his notebook and pencil and/or his camera. Don't use that smarmy sidestepping BS anymore. The "reporters" on the scene are generally biased and agitating themselves. That's why the IDF arrests these "reporters" and roughs them up sometimes A legitimate neutral and unbiased reporter will always get access to a real story.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) confiscated at dawn Wednesday 17 vehicles after raiding the industrial zone in the village of Barta'a isolated behind the Apartheid Wall.

Eyewitnesses said that dozens of Israeli soldiers surrounded the industrial area, raided shops, and confiscated cars parked at an auto repair garage.

The sources pointed out that the occupation forces caused havoc in the area.

Meanwhile, IOF soldiers erected on Wednesday morning a checkpoint on Yabod road and detained a Palestinian and confiscated a number of vehicles and checked the identities of passengers.

IOF confiscates 17 vehicles, damages shops


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the New York Times  is usually reputable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is their office in Israel or in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went through this before Tinmore. What makes the difference in where a reporters office is located? A good newspaper reporter's office is in his notebook and pencil and/or his camera. Don't use that smarmy sidestepping BS anymore. The "reporters" on the scene are generally biased and agitating themselves. That's why the IDF arrests these "reporters" and roughs them up sometimes A legitimate neutral and unbiased reporter will always get access to a real story.
Click to expand...


You can believe that crap if you want.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _a 42-year-old gazan woman was in critical condition on wednesday after being shot by israeli troops near the border in central gaza, palestinian medical sources said._
> 
> 
> 
> her hubby bought a younger wife, quite possibly.
Click to expand...


duh


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not very impressive     israeli troops fired off some warning shots  ------and there happens to be a woman in a gazan hospital with bullets in her chest???      It is not all that easy to get bullets into a single person's chest     from a distance      anyone see the woman's husband or boyfriend around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bullet said "made in usa". I wonder which side has those? :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both sides have them       if you are over the age of 12-----people should be very worried about your ability to maintain self care and activities of daily living
Click to expand...


duh


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation soldiers and policemen fired rubber bullets and teargas at young Jerusalemites in Abu Dis town to the east of Jerusalem on Sunday night._
> 
> 
> 
> The young arab assholes were feeling like bored, like unoccupied, like having no social life and no girls, like getting occupation and got all shot up, of course.
Click to expand...


DUH,DUH,recurring


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _west bank, (pic)-- israeli occupation authorities (ioa) handed residents in the village of wadi al-ghrous in al-khalil notifications to confiscate seven dunums of their lands for building a settlement road._
> 
> 
> 
> looks like news of the resistance to the illegal arab settler-squatter occupation of judea-samaria, indeed.
Click to expand...


dickhead duh


----------



## P F Tinmore

NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers demolished on Wednesday three Palestinian homes in the Negev, southern 1948-occupied Palestine, and delivered demolition notices in Jerusalem.

Local sources told the PIC the bulldozers escorted by soldiers stormed Rukhmh and Bir Hadaj areas in the Negev and demolished three houses under the pretext of being built &#8220;without construction permits&#8221;.

One of the three houses is owned by Juma Abu Hderh, 110, one of the oldest people in the village who became homeless after the demolition.

Meanwhile, Israeli occupation forces served demolition notices to a number of homeowners in the town of Silwan and Bustan neighborhood in Jerusalem under the pretext of illegal construction.

Israel razes Palestinian homes in Negev and Jerusalem


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> NEGEV, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers demolished on Wednesday three Palestinian homes in the Negev, southern 1948-occupied Palestine, and delivered demolition notices in Jerusalem.
> 
> Local sources told the PIC the bulldozers escorted by soldiers stormed Rukhmh and Bir Hadaj areas in the Negev and demolished three houses under the pretext of being built without construction permits.
> 
> One of the three houses is owned by Juma Abu Hderh, 110, one of the oldest people in the village who became homeless after the demolition.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israeli occupation forces served demolition notices to a number of homeowners in the town of Silwan and Bustan neighborhood in Jerusalem under the pretext of illegal construction.
> 
> Israel razes Palestinian homes in Negev and Jerusalem



The Fuckards are in denial Tinnie,but we well know this has been going on for 60 odd years.

I wonder how the Zionist Fuckards will explain this incident.........Yep I know,with Shit Streaming Out of Their Collective Mouths.

Again Tinnie many thanks for your post. steve


----------



## irosie91

ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues

one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"



It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.
Click to expand...



It is interesting that people who buy land are told      YOU DO NOT OWN IT BECAUSE MUSLIMS ONCE SQUATTED HERE       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine    do not apply the same rights to Gypsies in England       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine advocate the massacre of the     THOUSANDS OF YEARS  community of jews in  East jerusalem  1947   and  declare that land ---MUSLIM FOREVER BY VIRTUE OF MASSACRE OF JEWS  

       Jews owned  the city of  YATHRIB   for at least  1500 years before the rapist pig of arabia was born-----how interesting is that fact to you?

I am fascinated that islamo nazis  ignore the fact of many many jews who escaped   the filth of the  shariah cesspits    and fled to palestine     My own family thru marriage got there after a  struggle  of about seven years in  1942---------at which point the first act was the PURCHASE   of a tiny piece of land   (1/4 dunam)       At that time there was ALREADY a signficant community of jews from the same islamo cesspit--------in the city of RISHON L'TZION  founded in  1882        Islamo nazis ignore history in their idiot propaganda      Most of the israeli jews I know ------have no connection to europe at all        I do but they don't          islamo nazis have a  EUROPHOBIA       If a muslim lived in europe some time in his family history ---he is ok------but if a jew lived in europe some time in his family history-------HE becomes an instant   COLONIALIST,  IMPERIALIST ----whose purchase of land is called  "THEFT"


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that people who buy land are told      YOU DO NOT OWN IT BECAUSE MUSLIMS ONCE SQUATTED HERE       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine    do not apply the same rights to Gypsies in England       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine advocate the massacre of the     THOUSANDS OF YEARS  community of jews in  East jerusalem  1947   and  declare that land ---MUSLIM FOREVER BY VIRTUE OF MASSACRE OF JEWS
> 
> Jews owned  the city of  YATHRIB   for at least  1500 years before the rapist pig of arabia was born-----how interesting is that fact to you?
> 
> I am fascinated that islamo nazis  ignore the fact of many many jews who escaped   the filth of the  shariah cesspits    and fled to palestine     My own family thru marriage got there after a  struggle  of about seven years in  1942---------at which point the first act was the PURCHASE   of a tiny piece of land   (1/4 dunam)       At that time there was ALREADY a signficant community of jews from the same islamo cesspit--------in the city of RISHON L'TZION  founded in  1882        Islamo nazis ignore history in their idiot propaganda      Most of the israeli jews I know ------have no connection to europe at all        I do but they don't          islamo nazis have a  EUROPHOBIA       If a muslim lived in europe some time in his family history ---he is ok------but if a jew lived in europe some time in his family history-------HE becomes an instant   COLONIALIST,  IMPERIALIST ----whose purchase of land is called  "THEFT"
Click to expand...




> the massacre of the THOUSANDS OF YEARS community of jews in East jerusalem 1947



Of course that would not have happened if there was no Zionist invasion of Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land._


Winnie Churchill said "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the jewish population."
Dear Winnie, of course, was an authority, an expert, that is, on a subject of the settling-squatting major immigrant nature of arabs.


----------



## irosie91

The issue which rankles islamo nazi pigs is the fact that when jews BOUGHT land----they did now ALWAYS  hire arabs who were squatting on that land       They often did----in fact sometimes they paid them sums of money for leaving too     but it is STILL THEFT  in the minds of islamo nazi pigs.   We had a very similar phenomenon in the USA     Many times when BLACKS started moving into towns -----the nazi pigs would call THAT THEFT TOO    In the early 1900s  there was a pogrom against blacks in New York.   Sorry to say boys----but it was people of your ilk who did it-----blue collar workers of the  -----descendants of MERRY OLD type people  (to wit  WASPS AND TO SOME EXTENT IRISH PEOPLE)    Their complain was that the BLACKS WERE STEALING THE CITY AND THEIR JOBS     For the record---back then nazis also blamed  'the jews'     this time for giving employment to blacks who were fleeing oppression  ---'down south'----(where there are lots of people of YOUR ILK)

some things never change


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> The issue which rankles islamo nazi pigs is the fact that when jews BOUGHT land----they did now ALWAYS  hire arabs who were squatting on that land       They often did----in fact sometimes they paid them sums of money for leaving too     but it is STILL THEFT  in the minds of islamo nazi pigs.   We had a very similar phenomenon in the USA     Many times when BLACKS started moving into towns -----the nazi pigs would call THAT THEFT TOO    In the early 1900s  there was a pogrom against blacks in New York.   Sorry to say boys----but it was people of your ilk who did it-----blue collar workers of the  -----descendants of MERRY OLD type people  (to wit  WASPS AND TO SOME EXTENT IRISH PEOPLE)    Their complain was that the BLACKS WERE STEALING THE CITY AND THEIR JOBS     For the record---back then nazis also blamed  'the jews'     this time for giving employment to blacks who were fleeing oppression  ---'down south'----(where there are lots of people of YOUR ILK)
> 
> some things never change



Do "islamo nazi pigs" stick people in ovens?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue which rankles islamo nazi pigs is the fact that when jews BOUGHT land----they did now ALWAYS  hire arabs who were squatting on that land       They often did----in fact sometimes they paid them sums of money for leaving too     but it is STILL THEFT  in the minds of islamo nazi pigs.   We had a very similar phenomenon in the USA     Many times when BLACKS started moving into towns -----the nazi pigs would call THAT THEFT TOO    In the early 1900s  there was a pogrom against blacks in New York.   Sorry to say boys----but it was people of your ilk who did it-----blue collar workers of the  -----descendants of MERRY OLD type people  (to wit  WASPS AND TO SOME EXTENT IRISH PEOPLE)    Their complain was that the BLACKS WERE STEALING THE CITY AND THEIR JOBS     For the record---back then nazis also blamed  'the jews'     this time for giving employment to blacks who were fleeing oppression  ---'down south'----(where there are lots of people of YOUR ILK)
> 
> some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do "islamo nazi pigs" stick people in ovens?
Click to expand...


If they have the facilities       Historically  they murdered large numbers of people thru seige and starvation       That is how they functioned in BIAFRA   and they used the same method in east jerusalem     1947      The siege and starvation method of genocide is interesting ----there are some historians who now believe it was the most common method muslims used centuries ago ------some believe that millions of zoroastrians were thus murdered in Iran and that  millions of jews were thus murdered in Yemen       Remember east pakistan?      Starvation was a very important factor and weapon that the west pakistani army used---second only to rape


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.
Click to expand...


Beautifully Spoken Tinnie,the Guy is a RATBAG


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue which rankles islamo nazi pigs is the fact that when jews BOUGHT land----they did now ALWAYS  hire arabs who were squatting on that land       They often did----in fact sometimes they paid them sums of money for leaving too     but it is STILL THEFT  in the minds of islamo nazi pigs.   We had a very similar phenomenon in the USA     Many times when BLACKS started moving into towns -----the nazi pigs would call THAT THEFT TOO    In the early 1900s  there was a pogrom against blacks in New York.   Sorry to say boys----but it was people of your ilk who did it-----blue collar workers of the  -----descendants of MERRY OLD type people  (to wit  WASPS AND TO SOME EXTENT IRISH PEOPLE)    Their complain was that the BLACKS WERE STEALING THE CITY AND THEIR JOBS     For the record---back then nazis also blamed  'the jews'     this time for giving employment to blacks who were fleeing oppression  ---'down south'----(where there are lots of people of YOUR ILK)
> 
> some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do "islamo nazi pigs" stick people in ovens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they have the facilities       Historically  they murdered large numbers of people thru seige and starvation       That is how they functioned in BIAFRA   and they used the same method in east jerusalem     1947      The siege and starvation method of genocide is interesting ----there are some historians who now believe it was the most common method muslims used centuries ago ------some believe that millions of zoroastrians were thus murdered in Iran and that  millions of jews were thus murdered in Yemen       Remember east pakistan?      Starvation was a very important factor and weapon that the west pakistani army used---second only to rape
Click to expand...


What planet have you been living on


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that people who buy land are told      YOU DO NOT OWN IT BECAUSE MUSLIMS ONCE SQUATTED HERE       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine    do not apply the same rights to Gypsies in England       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine advocate the massacre of the     THOUSANDS OF YEARS  community of jews in  East jerusalem  1947   and  declare that land ---MUSLIM FOREVER BY VIRTUE OF MASSACRE OF JEWS
> 
> Jews owned  the city of  YATHRIB   for at least  1500 years before the rapist pig of arabia was born-----how interesting is that fact to you?
> 
> I am fascinated that islamo nazis  ignore the fact of many many jews who escaped   the filth of the  shariah cesspits    and fled to palestine     My own family thru marriage got there after a  struggle  of about seven years in  1942---------at which point the first act was the PURCHASE   of a tiny piece of land   (1/4 dunam)       At that time there was ALREADY a signficant community of jews from the same islamo cesspit--------in the city of RISHON L'TZION  founded in  1882        Islamo nazis ignore history in their idiot propaganda      Most of the israeli jews I know ------have no connection to europe at all        I do but they don't          islamo nazis have a  EUROPHOBIA       If a muslim lived in europe some time in his family history ---he is ok------but if a jew lived in europe some time in his family history-------HE becomes an instant   COLONIALIST,  IMPERIALIST ----whose purchase of land is called  "THEFT"
Click to expand...


This incoherent tiraide above,is sad as it is moronic,one really wonders at the state of mind of the writer.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land._
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie Churchill said "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the jewish population."
> Dear Winnie, of course, was an authority, an expert, that is, on a subject of the settling-squatting major immigrant nature of arabs.
Click to expand...


Actually he was a failure basically,you need to read up on history,and Winnies inparticular.

A case of ALL THAT GLITTERS IS NOT GOLD.but gooday to you Doc,2 minute advertorials about someone ain't the truth.  2 out of 10 for this post Doc...steve


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ownership of land by purchase has existed in the middle east  millenia before the idea hit  both  the british isles and the Americas        Building permits in the land area called palestine---and the concept of  "ILLEGAL BUILDINGS'  is centuries years old      Islamo nazi pigs wish to  claim that they have an unbridled RIGHT to violate those issues
> 
> one of the issues that islamo nazi pigs seem to miss is the NOTICE OF DEMOLITION-----ie--Islamo nazi pigs regularly claim that bulldozers simply show up and start razing------that is a typical islamo nazi pig lie-----the fact is that demolitions take place by Court order which can be challenged by the alleged owners of the buildings    EASILY  if they have a case other than   "I AM A MUSLIM ARAB     I CAN DO ANYTHING I WANT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that people who buy land are told      YOU DO NOT OWN IT BECAUSE MUSLIMS ONCE SQUATTED HERE       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine    do not apply the same rights to Gypsies in England       It is interesting that people who worry about squatters in palestine advocate the massacre of the     THOUSANDS OF YEARS  community of jews in  East jerusalem  1947   and  declare that land ---MUSLIM FOREVER BY VIRTUE OF MASSACRE OF JEWS
> 
> Jews owned  the city of  YATHRIB   for at least  1500 years before the rapist pig of arabia was born-----how interesting is that fact to you?
> 
> I am fascinated that islamo nazis  ignore the fact of many many jews who escaped   the filth of the  shariah cesspits    and fled to palestine     My own family thru marriage got there after a  struggle  of about seven years in  1942---------at which point the first act was the PURCHASE   of a tiny piece of land   (1/4 dunam)       At that time there was ALREADY a signficant community of jews from the same islamo cesspit--------in the city of RISHON L'TZION  founded in  1882        Islamo nazis ignore history in their idiot propaganda      Most of the israeli jews I know ------have no connection to europe at all        I do but they don't          islamo nazis have a  EUROPHOBIA       If a muslim lived in europe some time in his family history ---he is ok------but if a jew lived in europe some time in his family history-------HE becomes an instant   COLONIALIST,  IMPERIALIST ----whose purchase of land is called  "THEFT"
Click to expand...


Christians have SLAUGHTERED MORE JEWS THROUGHOUT HISTORY THAN ARABS.

But Jews have SLAUGHTED MORE PALESTINIANS THROUGHOUT HISTORY THAN ANYONE ELSE.


So much for your incoherent myopic,Zionist Nazi inspired BULLSHIT


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian man was in stable condition on Friday after being shot by Israeli soldiers during a protest in the West Bank against Israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said.

Malek Tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the Ramallah hospital spokesman told AFP.

Tammimi was hit by a live bullet that also injured his hand during the weekly demonstration in the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh.

Palestinian shot at West Bank demo: medic - Yahoo! News


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It is interesting how people who have lived someplace for hundreds of years are told by foreigners who came from Europe a hundred years ago that they do not own their land._
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie Churchill said "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the jewish population."
> Dear Winnie, of course, was an authority, an expert, that is, on a subject of the settling-squatting major immigrant nature of arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually he was a failure basically,you need to read up on history,and Winnies inparticular._
Click to expand...

Winnie missed on political correctness by today's standards, indeed.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _A Palestinian man was in stable condition on Friday after being shot by Israeli soldiers during a protest in the West Bank against Israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek Tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the Ramallah hospital spokesman told AFP._


See, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A Palestinian man was in stable condition on Friday after being shot by Israeli soldiers during a protest in the West Bank against Israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek Tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the Ramallah hospital spokesman told AFP._
> 
> 
> 
> See, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
Click to expand...


doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A Palestinian man was in stable condition on Friday after being shot by Israeli soldiers during a protest in the West Bank against Israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek Tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the Ramallah hospital spokesman told AFP._
> 
> 
> 
> See, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor.
Click to expand...



embarrassment over what?    did doc do the surgery?    surgeons do their jobs regardless of the nature of the persons upon whom they operate


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A Palestinian man was in stable condition on Friday after being shot by Israeli soldiers during a protest in the West Bank against Israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek Tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the Ramallah hospital spokesman told AFP._
> 
> 
> 
> See, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor._
Click to expand...

Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
> 
> 
> 
> _doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
Click to expand...


Why, what did he do? Do you even know?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor._
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, what did he do? Do you even know?
Click to expand...


do you?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, what did he do? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you?
Click to expand...


Are you stalking me?


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _doc tries to hide his embarrassment with a feeble attempt at humor._
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Why, what did he do?_
Click to expand...

He was impersonating a rampaging baboon, of course, i.e. baboon incarnate.


ima said:


> _Do you even know?_


Of course!


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) kidnapped a Palestinian child from his home in the Old City of Al-Khalil on Wednesday, local sources said.They said that the 13-year-old Hamza Sharaf was taken to the Kiryat Arba settlement's police station on the charge of throwing stones at IOF soldiers._
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't his handlers warn him about hazards his occupation entailed? Where's that "al khalil", bth.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know     AL KHALIL   means   THE FLUTE       but I may be wrong       how does an arrest -----with the arrestee taken to a known police station constitute  a  "KIDNAPPING"?        is the IDF   demanding a ransom?        Lets see that happens if some  13 year old kids go to a military base in the USA       UHM   like   CAMP KILMER   in jersey-----and throw rocks at the soldiers         I wonder if the kids would  "KIDNAPPED"------the ramadan festivities are over as far as I know-------but if there is yet another  "IFTAR"   around-----and I take a few  13 year old kids      and throw stones at the black rag clad old ladies------do you think any of them might be  KIDNAPPED?
Click to expand...

Al-Khalil (Hebron) means "Friend of God"


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.

Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement injured two citizens.

He said that the two were carried to hospital in moderate condition, noting that their bodies were riddled with shrapnel.

Two Palestinians wounded in Israeli raids


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, i'm embarassed too! That dumbas fawzi kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> _why, what did he do?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was impersonating a rampaging baboon, of course, i.e. Baboon incarnate.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _do you even know?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course!
Click to expand...


u r an internet thug aka troll


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _a palestinian man was in stable condition on friday after being shot by israeli soldiers during a protest in the west bank against israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the ramallah hospital spokesman told afp._
> 
> 
> 
> see, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
Click to expand...


uraitakat


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.
> 
> Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement injured two citizens.
> 
> He said that the two were carried to hospital in moderate condition, noting that their bodies were riddled with shrapnel.
> 
> Two Palestinians wounded in Israeli raids





The  "NAIL BOMB"  is an interesting weapon.    It is the backbone of the modern
jihadist program since its most effective usage is in blowing the
brains out of children.   The skulls of children are soft relative to those
of adults-----the nail bomb creates a spray of sharp wire fragments---fairly close
to the ground---- in a radius of several hundred feet.   The fragments are
presoaked in coumadin so that when they enter the head of child---they---LIQUEFY his brain        These bombs were used upon the residential city of Ashkelon for the
purpose of killing children a few days ago     Such bombs are not unique to Gazan and Hamas usage.     Children have lain dead in the gutters thruout the world as a result of their use by Jihadists.   In fact they have been used in Great Britain and found in quantity in the hands of jihadists in the USA and in CANADA.  A few years ago hindu children in New Dehli  and Gujarat were dead in the dust to the delight of persons who refer to the people who use nail bombs as  "CIVILIANS"     


Tinnie refers to the people who launch nail bombs at the heads of children world wide 

        "CIVIIANS"       

always remember------all JIHADIST TERRORISTS   are   CIVILIANS     The persons who sneak into houses and slit throats are CIVILIANS     the sluts with bombs on their stinking asses are   CIVILIANS     ---the jihidists who murdered in london are ----according to  tinnie----CIVILIANS


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm embarassed too! That dumbas Fawzi Kaboom should've got that rubber bullet in his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> _Why, what did he do?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was impersonating a rampaging baboon, of course, i.e. baboon incarnate.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do you even know?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
Click to expand...


So he was shot for impersonating a baboon? WoW! Nice people, the Israelis.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has served confiscation notices to four Palestinian farmers in Nahalin village, west of Bethlehem.

Osama Shakarne, the municipality chief in the village, said on Thursday that the IOA civil administration delivered the notifications to the farmers for the confiscation of their land lots.

He said that the 12-dunum targeted land lots are planted with olive trees and grapes.

IOA to confiscate cultivated land lots in Bethlehem


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Palestinian shepherds survived a machinegun attack by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) east of Juhr Al-Deek in the central Gaza Strip on Saturday, Quds Press said.

The agency quoted local sources as saying that around 30 sheep heads were killed in the shooting.

Palestinian shepherds survive machinegun attack


----------



## irosie91

Very good Tinny  ----assuming  "THE VOICE OF PALESTINE"  is providing accurate news-----I will agree with you that sheep are generally civilians---unless they are fixed up like the sluts with bombs on their asses.     I am amazed     the Israeli army  "ATTACKED"  defenseless Shepherds      probably with bomber jets and tanks and managed to kill only a few sheep.    Sluts with bombs on their stinking asses are a much more efficient weapon.    Anying else going on in the sheep farm?     In my state some of the farmland seemed to be involved as a terrorist training ground----actual nail bombs were found.   There is also a hindu Ashram up there -------I am not sure if they had sheep in the terrorist camp-----but terrorists do need their shish kebob


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> Very good Tinny  ----assuming  "THE VOICE OF PALESTINE"  is providing accurate news-----I will agree with you that sheep are generally civilians---unless they are fixed up like the sluts with bombs on their asses.     I am amazed     the Israeli army  "ATTACKED"  defenseless Shepherds      probably with bomber jets and tanks and managed to kill only a few sheep.    Sluts with bombs on their stinking asses are a much more efficient weapon.    Anying else going on in the sheep farm?     In my state some of the farmland seemed to be involved as a terrorist training ground----actual nail bombs were found.   There is also a hindu Ashram up there -------I am not sure if they had sheep in the terrorist camp-----but terrorists do need their shish kebob



I have to give you credit. Nobody can make shit up like you.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Tinny  ----assuming  "THE VOICE OF PALESTINE"  is providing accurate news-----I will agree with you that sheep are generally civilians---unless they are fixed up like the sluts with bombs on their asses.     I am amazed     the Israeli army  "ATTACKED"  defenseless Shepherds      probably with bomber jets and tanks and managed to kill only a few sheep.    Sluts with bombs on their stinking asses are a much more efficient weapon.    Anying else going on in the sheep farm?     In my state some of the farmland seemed to be involved as a terrorist training ground----actual nail bombs were found.   There is also a hindu Ashram up there -------I am not sure if they had sheep in the terrorist camp-----but terrorists do need their shish kebob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give you credit. Nobody can make shit up like you.
Click to expand...


Using the masjid expression  "make up shit"    is  salat arabic for ----"you posted a lie" 
The most desperate and pathetic of the islamo nazi pigs claim  "LIE"  without  being able to  CITE a lie         yet islamo nazi pigs belch out   "lie"   or  "liar"  --INCESSANTLY


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Tinny  ----assuming  "THE VOICE OF PALESTINE"  is providing accurate news-----I will agree with you that sheep are generally civilians---unless they are fixed up like the sluts with bombs on their asses.     I am amazed     the Israeli army  "ATTACKED"  defenseless Shepherds      probably with bomber jets and tanks and managed to kill only a few sheep.    Sluts with bombs on their stinking asses are a much more efficient weapon.    Anying else going on in the sheep farm?     In my state some of the farmland seemed to be involved as a terrorist training ground----actual nail bombs were found.   There is also a hindu Ashram up there -------I am not sure if they had sheep in the terrorist camp-----but terrorists do need their shish kebob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give you credit. Nobody can make shit up like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the masjid expression  "make up shit"    is  salat arabic for ----"you posted a lie"
> The most desperate and pathetic of the islamo nazi pigs claim  "LIE"  without  being able to  CITE a lie         yet islamo nazi pigs belch out   "lie"   or  "liar"  --INCESSANTLY
Click to expand...


Nothing in your post but a load of crap.

Quote any part of that article that confirms what you say.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give you credit. Nobody can make shit up like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the masjid expression  "make up shit"    is  salat arabic for ----"you posted a lie"
> The most desperate and pathetic of the islamo nazi pigs claim  "LIE"  without  being able to  CITE a lie         yet islamo nazi pigs belch out   "lie"   or  "liar"  --INCESSANTLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post but a load of crap.
> 
> Quote any part of that article that confirms what you say.
Click to expand...


I responded to your post----you claimed that the IDF ATTACKED SHEPHERDS----I did make an assumption that the   shepherds were not armed      You said that the shepherds "survived"      I did read the article and, in fact,  the shepherds were not even injured------somehow some sheep got killed        You used emotionally charged words   'ATTACKED BY THE IDF"      and    "SURVIVED"       These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds which they somehow managed to  "SURVIVE"    either by miracle or by some sort of super human defense     Ie ---you knowingly employed typical propagandaistic mendacity


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the masjid expression  "make up shit"    is  salat arabic for ----"you posted a lie"
> The most desperate and pathetic of the islamo nazi pigs claim  "LIE"  without  being able to  CITE a lie         yet islamo nazi pigs belch out   "lie"   or  "liar"  --INCESSANTLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post but a load of crap.
> 
> Quote any part of that article that confirms what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I responded to your post----you claimed that the IDF ATTACKED SHEPHERDS----I did make an assumption that the   shepherds were not armed      You said that the shepherds "survived"      I did read the article and, in fact,  the shepherds were not even injured------somehow some sheep got killed        You used emotionally charged words   'ATTACKED BY THE IDF"      and    "SURVIVED"       These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds which they somehow managed to  "SURVIVE"    either by miracle or by some sort of super human defense     Ie ---you knowingly employed typical propagandaistic mendacity
Click to expand...




> These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds



To an unarmed shepherd anyone with a gun is heavily armed.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post but a load of crap.
> 
> Quote any part of that article that confirms what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your post----you claimed that the IDF ATTACKED SHEPHERDS----I did make an assumption that the   shepherds were not armed      You said that the shepherds "survived"      I did read the article and, in fact,  the shepherds were not even injured------somehow some sheep got killed        You used emotionally charged words   'ATTACKED BY THE IDF"      and    "SURVIVED"       These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds which they somehow managed to  "SURVIVE"    either by miracle or by some sort of super human defense     Ie ---you knowingly employed typical propagandaistic mendacity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To an unarmed shepherd anyone with a gun is heavily armed.
Click to expand...




Excellent point-----and anyone armed with a gun---or in this case as you put it  "THE IDF"    can commit a slaughter on unarmed   shepherds.    Were one of your fellow jihadists in such a postion and failed to murder a few score persons-----he would be considered a failure------and if he managed to murder a few score-----he would get rewarded by allah with    JANNAH and by your fellow jihadists with prestige and honors and money and free trips to   Mecca where muhummad could thank him in person


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your post----you claimed that the IDF ATTACKED SHEPHERDS----I did make an assumption that the   shepherds were not armed      You said that the shepherds "survived"      I did read the article and, in fact,  the shepherds were not even injured------somehow some sheep got killed        You used emotionally charged words   'ATTACKED BY THE IDF"      and    "SURVIVED"       These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds which they somehow managed to  "SURVIVE"    either by miracle or by some sort of super human defense     Ie ---you knowingly employed typical propagandaistic mendacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These words suggest a large scale military attack by a heavily armed army upon -----shepherds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To an unarmed shepherd anyone with a gun is heavily armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point-----and anyone armed with a gun---or in this case as you put it  "THE IDF"    can commit a slaughter on unarmed   shepherds.    Were one of your fellow jihadists in such a postion and failed to murder a few score persons-----he would be considered a failure------and if he managed to murder a few score-----he would get rewarded by allah with    JANNAH and by your fellow jihadists with prestige and honors and money and free trips to   Mecca where muhummad could thank him in person
Click to expand...


If...if...if...

What a load of crap.


----------



## Jos

irosie91 said:


> Excellent point-----and anyone armed with a gun---or in this case as you put it  "THE IDF"    can commit a slaughter on unarmed   shepherds.    Were one of your fellow jihadists in such a postion and failed to murder a few score persons-----he would be considered a failure------and if he managed to murder a few score-----he would get rewarded by allah with    JANNAH and by your fellow jihadists with prestige and honors and money and free trips to   Mecca where muhummad could thank him in person


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _a palestinian man was in stable condition on friday after being shot by israeli soldiers during a protest in the west bank against israeli settlements, a hospital spokesman said. Malek tammimi, 22, was in "good condition" after surgery to his stomach, the ramallah hospital spokesman told afp._
> 
> 
> 
> see, what a dumbass with excess testosterone and no sex-life can get himself into!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _uraitakat_
Click to expand...

Whatever his name's of course.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Why, what did he do?_
> 
> 
> 
> He was impersonating a rampaging baboon, of course, i.e. baboon incarnate.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do you even know?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _So he was shot for impersonating a baboon? WoW! Nice people, the Israelis._
Click to expand...

Of course!


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) has served confiscation notices to four Palestinian farmers in Nahalin village, west of Bethlehem._


Palistanian settling-squatting activity isn't without hazards, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday. Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement injured two citizens._


It says nothing whether they learned that ordnance may and can fly in both directions.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday. Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement injured two citizens._
> 
> 
> 
> It says nothing whether they learned that ordnance may and can fly in both directions.
Click to expand...


You think they've never had shit shot at them before? Fuck man, you're dumber than your posts make you appear to be.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _GAZA, (PIC)-- Two Palestinian citizens were wounded when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday. Dr. Ashraf Al-Qudra, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement injured two citizens._
> 
> 
> 
> It says nothing whether they learned that ordnance may and can fly in both directions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You think they've never had shit shot at them before?_
Click to expand...

They haven't, indeed, the IDF should consider giving it a try, of course.


ima said:


> _Fuck man, you're dumber than your posts make you appear to be._


Oh, bog off.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says nothing whether they learned that ordnance may and can fly in both directions.
> 
> 
> 
> _You think they've never had shit shot at them before?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't, indeed, the IDF should consider giving it a try, of course.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuck man, you're dumber than your posts make you appear to be._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
Click to expand...


So according to you, the IDF never shot anything at arabs? Like the kids who threw stones never got shot at? Please ask someone to lend you a clue for a while so you can see what it's like.

No wonder your responses are always twaddle. My question is: why do you bother? Is the rest of your life just as pointless? Or less so?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You think they've never had shit shot at them before?_
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't, indeed, the IDF should consider giving it a try, of course.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuck man, you're dumber than your posts make you appear to be._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So according to you, the IDF never shot anything at arabs? Like the kids who threw stones never got shot at? Please ask someone to lend you a clue for a while so you can see what it's like.
> 
> No wonder your responses are always twaddle. My question is: why do you bother? Is the rest of your life just as pointless? Or less so?
Click to expand...



what kids who threw stones?      throwing rocks at non muslims is a custom as old as islam itself         It has nothing to do with the IDF -----it predates the IDF by more than 1000 years           you actually believe that the IDF invented the idea of throwing rocks?   in fact it even predates islam        As to who throws at whom-----in islamic lands ----muslims throw at non muslims      it is illegal in islamic lands for non muslims to throw at muslims


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You think they've never had shit shot at them before?_
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't, indeed, the IDF should consider giving it a try, of course.
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuck man, you're dumber than your posts make you appear to be._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _So according to you, the IDF never shot anything at arabs?_
Click to expand...

Of course, the IDF did shoot something at arabs, when the latter insisted, but never shit! It might be an interesting viability study. Our honorable P F Tinmore might even come out with a palistaninfo.bull.co.uk running something like:
"Two Palestinian citizens were shit-strafed when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.
Dr. Ali Baba, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement shitted two citizens.
He said that the two looked like shit."


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- A number of Palestinian civilians suffered from suffocation when an Israeli military force attacked their homes suddenly in Yabad town near Jenin city on Monday evening.

Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli troops stormed the southern part of the town with their armored vehicles and started to fire a barrage of tear gas grenades at homes without reason.

Dozens of civilians suffocated severely as a result of the clouds of tear gas smoke that covered the populated area. One Palestinian woman was taken to hospital.

Tear gas attack on Yabad town, residents suffocate


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation soldiers have assaulted, on Monday evening, Tamer al-Atrash, an activist against settlements, in the city of Al-Khalil in the southern West Bank.

The activist confirmed that six Israeli occupation soldiers had stopped him in &#8203;&#8203;Jebel al-Rahma area in the city of Al-Khalil and beat him brutally, leaving marks on his body.

After I got out of the car, the soldiers beat me brutally, Atrash explained, affirming that he knew the soldiers' identities where he had previously documented by camera their attack on Palestinian citizens in Tel Rumeida.

He added that this attack came as revenge against &#8220;Youth Against Settlements Activists&#8221; and their work in exposing the Israeli soldiers' practices and daily attacks against the Palestinians in the Tel Rumeida neighborhood and Shuhada Street in Al-Khalil.

IOF troops assault a Palestinian who filmed a previous IOF assault


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't, indeed, the IDF should consider giving it a try, of course.Oh, bog off.
> 
> 
> 
> _So according to you, the IDF never shot anything at arabs?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, the IDF did shoot something at arabs, when the latter insisted, but never shit! It might be an interesting viability study. Our honorable P F Tinmore might even come out with a palistaninfo.bull.co.uk running something like:
> "Two Palestinian citizens were shit-strafed when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.
> Dr. Ali Baba, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement shitted two citizens.
> He said that the two looked like shit."
Click to expand...


More embarrassed blather. You just look like a drooling old fool the way you attempt humor to cover up your shame. 
And you're Housefly's hero, that should tell you something.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So according to you, the IDF never shot anything at arabs?_
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the IDF did shoot something at arabs, when the latter insisted, but never shit! It might be an interesting viability study. Our honorable P F Tinmore might even come out with a palistaninfo.bull.co.uk running something like:
> "Two Palestinian citizens were shit-strafed when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.
> Dr. Ali Baba, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement shitted two citizens.
> He said that the two looked like shit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _More embarrassed blather. You just look like a drooling old fool the way you attempt humor to cover up your shame. And you're Housefly's hero, that should tell you something._
Click to expand...

Oh, bog off.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the IDF did shoot something at arabs, when the latter insisted, but never shit! It might be an interesting viability study. Our honorable P F Tinmore might even come out with a palistaninfo.bull.co.uk running something like:
> "Two Palestinian citizens were shit-strafed when Israeli warplanes raided northern Gaza Strip after midnight Friday, medical sources said on Saturday.
> Dr. Ali Baba, the spokesman for the health ministry, said that the Israeli aerial raid on a position for the Ahrar movement shitted two citizens.
> He said that the two looked like shit."
> 
> 
> 
> _More embarrassed blather. You just look like a drooling old fool the way you attempt humor to cover up your shame. And you're Housefly's hero, that should tell you something._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
Click to expand...


Is that you admitting that I'm right? That's cool. Even though we all know you're about to return to your usual blathering idiot self.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _More embarrassed blather. You just look like a drooling old fool the way you attempt humor to cover up your shame. And you're Housefly's hero, that should tell you something._
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Is that you admitting that I'm right? That's cool. Even though we all know you're about to return to your usual blathering idiot self._
Click to expand...

Oh, bog off.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Is that you admitting that I'm right? That's cool. Even though we all know you're about to return to your usual blathering idiot self._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
Click to expand...


Have I reduced you to sentences that we can understand?


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- A number of Palestinian civilians suffered from suffocation when an Israeli military force attacked their homes suddenly in Yabad town near Jenin city on Monday evening.
> 
> Local sources told the Palestinian information center (PIC) that Israeli troops stormed the southern part of the town with their armored vehicles and started to fire a barrage of tear gas grenades at homes without reason.
> 
> Dozens of civilians suffocated severely as a result of the clouds of tear gas smoke that covered the populated area. One Palestinian woman was taken to hospital.
> 
> Tear gas attack on Yabad town, residents suffocate


''


SUFFOCATION  is defined as death due to oxygen deprivation     Tear gas does not cause
suffocation or come at all close to causing oxygen deprivation       In fact   as part of basic training-----our kids are placed in ENCLOSED ROOMS and subjected to tear gas    

In the event described----tear gas was used OUT IN THE OPEN-----such a usage is an extremely safe way to disperse crowds      ie   the islamo nazi pigs lied again


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Is that you admitting that I'm right? That's cool. Even though we all know you're about to return to your usual blathering idiot self._
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Have I reduced you to sentences that we can understand?_
Click to expand...

Oh, bog off.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> 
> 
> _Have I reduced you to sentences that we can understand?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bog off.
Click to expand...


Are you admitting that I OWN YOU?


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Have I reduced you to sentences that we can understand?_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Are you admitting that I OWN YOU?_
Click to expand...

I'm very happy my faithul opposition owns and uses a mirror, which seems to be the source of all that previous drivel. Now that matter settled, we may return to the question-assertion that palistanians had shit shot at them before. Now, where's proof that shit was shot at them? And if it was, wouldn't that be considered a humanitarian non-lethal ordnance?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained three school teachers from Janba east of the town of Yatta, south of  the southern West Bank city of al-Khalil.

Khadr Amur, the headmaster, told Quds Press reporter that the Israeli soldiers detained in the morning three teachers working in the mixed school of Janba for several hours.

Amur pointed out that the Israeli soldiers searched the three teachers and their vehicle then confiscated it before arresting the teachers.

Amur stated that Janba schools, where twenty-seven students from seven neighboring communities study, is threatened with demolition under the occupation decisions to destroy seven villages to the south of al-Khalil.

Occupation detains school teachers east of Yatta


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bog off.
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you admitting that I OWN YOU?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very happy my faithul opposition owns and uses a mirror, which seems to be the source of all that previous drivel. Now that matter settled, we may return to the question-assertion that palistanians had shit shot at them before. Now, where's proof that shit was shot at them? And if it was, wouldn't that be considered a humanitarian non-lethal ordnance?
Click to expand...


Only a total blathering imbecile like you would think that I meant actual shit. Your attempt at deflecting what I actually said because of your embarrassment is back. Or are you really that dumb that you didn't know that I wasn't talking about actual shit. 

What a 'tard.


----------



## theliq

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you admitting that I OWN YOU?_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy my faithul opposition owns and uses a mirror, which seems to be the source of all that previous drivel. Now that matter settled, we may return to the question-assertion that palistanians had shit shot at them before. Now, where's proof that shit was shot at them? And if it was, wouldn't that be considered a humanitarian non-lethal ordnance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total blathering imbecile like you would think that I meant actual shit. Your attempt at deflecting what I actually said because of your embarrassment is back. Or are you really that dumb that you didn't know that I wasn't talking about actual shit.
> 
> What a 'tard.
Click to expand...


You did mean BAS TARD I hope ima


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) detained three school teachers from Janba east of the town of Yatta, south of  the southern West Bank city of al-Khalil. Khadr Amur, the headmaster, told Quds Press reporter that the Israeli soldiers detained in the morning three teachers working in the mixed school of Janba for several hours._


Was improvised explosve devices the subject of their "teaching" activities?


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you admitting that I OWN YOU?_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy my faithul opposition owns and uses a mirror, which seems to be the source of all that previous drivel. Now that matter settled, we may return to the question-assertion that palistanians had shit shot at them before. Now, where's proof that shit was shot at them? And if it was, wouldn't that be considered a humanitarian non-lethal ordnance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Only a total blathering imbecile like you would think that I meant actual shit. Your attempt at deflecting what I actually said because of your embarrassment is back. Or are you really that dumb that you didn't know that I wasn't talking about actual shit. What a 'tard._
Click to expand...

We shouldn't let all those infantile allegations and ranting spoil the moment of our lively discussion on the potential use and benefits of, say, cluster shit-bombs by the IDF, of course. Will gazabad jihadullahs raise a sandstorm about a dune, crying bioweapons or somesuch?


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy my faithul opposition owns and uses a mirror, which seems to be the source of all that previous drivel. Now that matter settled, we may return to the question-assertion that palistanians had shit shot at them before. Now, where's proof that shit was shot at them? And if it was, wouldn't that be considered a humanitarian non-lethal ordnance?
> 
> 
> 
> _Only a total blathering imbecile like you would think that I meant actual shit. Your attempt at deflecting what I actually said because of your embarrassment is back. Or are you really that dumb that you didn't know that I wasn't talking about actual shit. What a 'tard._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shouldn't let all those infantile allegations and ranting spoil the moment of our lively discussion on the potential use and benefits of, say, cluster shit-bombs by the IDF, of course. Will gazabad jihadullahs raise a sandstorm about a dune, crying bioweapons or somesuch?
Click to expand...


Mousedoctor, I dare you to say something relevant and thought out.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Only a total blathering imbecile like you would think that I meant actual shit. Your attempt at deflecting what I actually said because of your embarrassment is back. Or are you really that dumb that you didn't know that I wasn't talking about actual shit. What a 'tard._
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't let all those infantile allegations and ranting spoil the moment of our lively discussion on the potential use and benefits of, say, cluster shit-bombs by the IDF, of course. Will gazabad jihadullahs raise a sandstorm about a dune, crying bioweapons or somesuch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Mousedoctor, I dare you to say something relevant and thought out._
Click to expand...

We're discussing a subject of interest here, let's not deviate from it.


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't let all those infantile allegations and ranting spoil the moment of our lively discussion on the potential use and benefits of, say, cluster shit-bombs by the IDF, of course. Will gazabad jihadullahs raise a sandstorm about a dune, crying bioweapons or somesuch?
> 
> 
> 
> _Mousedoctor, I dare you to say something relevant and thought out._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're discussing a subject of interest here, let's not deviate from it.
Click to expand...




Knew it!!!


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Mousedoctor, I dare you to say something relevant and thought out._
> 
> 
> 
> We're discussing a subject of interest here, let's not deviate from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Knew it!!!_
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## P F Tinmore

NABLUS,(PIC)-- Occupation authorities announced the confiscation of 800 Dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of land belonging to Palestinian villagers, west of Nablus to make a road for the nearby settlement.

Ghassan Daghlas, official in charge of settlements file in the West Bank ,  confirmed that the occupation handed confiscation orders to the lands' owners.

He also said that the confiscated lands include 800 Dunums in towns of Beit Iba, Naqoura, Zawata, and Ajensenaa west of the city of Nablus.

Occupation Confiscates 800 Dunums in Nablus


----------



## BecauseIKnow

P F Tinmore said:


> NABLUS,(PIC)-- Occupation authorities announced the confiscation of 800 Dunums (1 Dunum= 1000 square meters) of land belonging to Palestinian villagers, west of Nablus to make a road for the nearby settlement.
> 
> Ghassan Daghlas, official in charge of settlements file in the West Bank ,  confirmed that the occupation handed confiscation orders to the lands' owners.
> 
> He also said that the confiscated lands include 800 Dunums in towns of Beit Iba, Naqoura, Zawata, and Ajensenaa west of the city of Nablus.
> 
> Occupation Confiscates 800 Dunums in Nablus



It never ends


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked the funeral procession of a child in Beit Ummar village, west of Al-Khalil in occupied West Bank.

The National Committee for Resisting Settlement and Apartheid Wall in Beit Ummar confirmed that IOF soldiers attacked Palestinians in a funeral procession of a little girl in the village of Beit Ummar north of Al Khalil.

Israeli forces fired tear gas at the mourners causing suffocation to many of them.

IOF soldiers attack funeral of a child in Al-Khalil


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed, on Tuesday, the central Gaza Strip and fired at farmers and Palestinian houses there.

Eyewitnesses said that the IOF penetrated in the east of the town of "Juhor Dik", in the central Gaza Strip, and ordered the farmers to leave their lands and opened fire towards them, with no injuries reported.

They added that the troops opened, fire at citizens' houses in the area, after the farmers had left their lands at gunpoint,.

IOF raids lands in Juhor Dik and expel farmers


----------



## BecauseIKnow

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed, on Tuesday, the central Gaza Strip and fired at farmers and Palestinian houses there.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the IOF penetrated in the east of the town of "Juhor Dik", in the central Gaza Strip, and ordered the farmers to leave their lands and opened fire towards them, with no injuries reported.
> 
> They added that the troops opened, fire at citizens' houses in the area, after the farmers had left their lands at gunpoint,.
> 
> IOF raids lands in Juhor Dik and expel farmers



They fired mortars in response to this act of war by Israel and Israeli media says they are getting attacked for no reason.....


----------



## irosie91

always remember  ALL ARAB MUSLIMS ARE CIVILIANS-----sluts who tie bombs to their malodorous asses are called  "civilians"-----after they murder babies they are called  "holy shahidas"       Osama bin Laden was also a civilian     I know of very few  SHAHIDS who were not civilians----except ---of course, because's fave  muslim hero    NIDAL MALIK HASAN        Had he lived in gaza----he would have been a civilian


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> always remember  ALL ARAB MUSLIMS ARE CIVILIANS-----sluts who tie bombs to their malodorous asses are called  "civilians"-----after they murder babies they are called  "holy shahidas"       Osama bin Laden was also a civilian     I know of very few  SHAHIDS who were not civilians----except ---of course, because's fave  muslim hero    NIDAL MALIK HASAN        Had he lived in gaza----he would have been a civilian



The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.

You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> always remember  ALL ARAB MUSLIMS ARE CIVILIANS-----sluts who tie bombs to their malodorous asses are called  "civilians"-----after they murder babies they are called  "holy shahidas"       Osama bin Laden was also a civilian     I know of very few  SHAHIDS who were not civilians----except ---of course, because's fave  muslim hero    NIDAL MALIK HASAN        Had he lived in gaza----he would have been a civilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...



did I mention palestinian suicide pigs?       In fact my comment was upon  "arab muslims"      and no-----arab muslims still groom their girls to be suicide sluts.    The security measures Israel has created have been successful to a large extent  in barring and detecting the suicide sluts and pigs you so admire      Suicide sluts are still worshipped as PARAGONS OF VIRTUE    in the ummah.     Suicide sluts are active among the people of southeast asia ----too. ----

  you need to update your reading skills and your understanding of CULTURAL IDEALS     The character of any society is revealed in the character of the Peceived HEROS and in its laws.    In regard to its heroes----the character of any society is revealed in the SPECIFIC characteristics of its heroes that it reveres.   Successful or not---the most fervent and talented seek to BE THE IDEAL    The taliban is made up of the CREAM OF PAKISTANI youth------they are not angry delinquents off the street-----they are recruited from the TOP OF THE CLASS   of  Pakistani Universities


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> always remember  ALL ARAB MUSLIMS ARE CIVILIANS-----sluts who tie bombs to their malodorous asses are called  "civilians"-----after they murder babies they are called  "holy shahidas"       Osama bin Laden was also a civilian     I know of very few  SHAHIDS who were not civilians----except ---of course, because's fave  muslim hero    NIDAL MALIK HASAN        Had he lived in gaza----he would have been a civilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention palestinian suicide pigs?       In fact my comment was upon  "arab muslims"      and no-----arab muslims still groom their girls to be suicide sluts.    The security measures Israel has created have been successful to a large extent  in barring and detecting the suicide sluts and pigs you so admire      Suicide sluts are still worshipped as PARAGONS OF VIRTUE    in the ummah.     Suicide sluts are active among the people of southeast asia ----too. ----
> 
> you need to update your reading skills and your understanding of CULTURAL IDEALS     The character of any society is revealed in the character of the Peceived HEROS and in its laws.    In regard to its heroes----the character of any society is revealed in the SPECIFIC characteristics of its heroes that it reveres.   Successful or not---the most fervent and talented seek to BE THE IDEAL    The taliban is made up of the CREAM OF PAKISTANI youth------they are not angry delinquents off the street-----they are recruited from the TOP OF THE CLASS   of  Pakistani Universities
Click to expand...


The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> always remember  ALL ARAB MUSLIMS ARE CIVILIANS-----sluts who tie bombs to their malodorous asses are called  "civilians"-----after they murder babies they are called  "holy shahidas"       Osama bin Laden was also a civilian     I know of very few  SHAHIDS who were not civilians----except ---of course, because's fave  muslim hero    NIDAL MALIK HASAN        Had he lived in gaza----he would have been a civilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention palestinian suicide pigs?       In fact my comment was upon  "arab muslims"      and no-----arab muslims still groom their girls to be suicide sluts.    The security measures Israel has created have been successful to a large extent  in barring and detecting the suicide sluts and pigs you so admire      Suicide sluts are still worshipped as PARAGONS OF VIRTUE    in the ummah.     Suicide sluts are active among the people of southeast asia ----too. ----
> 
> you need to update your reading skills and your understanding of CULTURAL IDEALS     The character of any society is revealed in the character of the Peceived HEROS and in its laws.    In regard to its heroes----the character of any society is revealed in the SPECIFIC characteristics of its heroes that it reveres.   Successful or not---the most fervent and talented seek to BE THE IDEAL    The taliban is made up of the CREAM OF PAKISTANI youth------they are not angry delinquents off the street-----they are recruited from the TOP OF THE CLASS   of  Pakistani Universities
Click to expand...




> In fact my comment was upon "arab muslims"



May I suggest, then, that you post in the religion forum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention palestinian suicide pigs?       In fact my comment was upon  "arab muslims"      and no-----arab muslims still groom their girls to be suicide sluts.    The security measures Israel has created have been successful to a large extent  in barring and detecting the suicide sluts and pigs you so admire      Suicide sluts are still worshipped as PARAGONS OF VIRTUE    in the ummah.     Suicide sluts are active among the people of southeast asia ----too. ----
> 
> you need to update your reading skills and your understanding of CULTURAL IDEALS     The character of any society is revealed in the character of the Peceived HEROS and in its laws.    In regard to its heroes----the character of any society is revealed in the SPECIFIC characteristics of its heroes that it reveres.   Successful or not---the most fervent and talented seek to BE THE IDEAL    The taliban is made up of the CREAM OF PAKISTANI youth------they are not angry delinquents off the street-----they are recruited from the TOP OF THE CLASS   of  Pakistani Universities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?
Click to expand...


It is true. Israel can stop the rockets any time it wants.


----------



## irosie91

from ima
The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them? 

  Ima is practicing  for tomorrow's   KHUTBAH JUMAAT MOUTHFUL OF KHARAH        the event is considered 'holy'  in her local brothels


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> from ima
> The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?
> 
> Ima is practicing  for tomorrow's  * KHUTBAH JUMAAT MOUTHFUL OF KHARAH*        the event is considered 'holy'  in her local brothels



I don't even know what that is, but you sure seem to!


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from ima
> The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?
> 
> Ima is practicing  for tomorrow's  * KHUTBAH JUMAAT MOUTHFUL OF KHARAH*        the event is considered 'holy'  in her local brothels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is, but you sure seem to!
Click to expand...



that you do not  KNOW----is apparent from your posts


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Committee for the Defense of Silwan said that the Israeli municipality in Jerusalem plans to demolish 3,727 homes in Jerusalem houaing 1,500 Jerusalemites a prelude to establish Talmudic gardens in the town.

Meir Margaret, Israeli member of the Jerusalem Municipal Council, has informed the committee that the municipality has been discussing demolishing houses in Silwan in the presence of police officers, contractors and housing associations, the Committee's Chairman, Fakhri Abu Diab, said.

Abu Diab told Safa news agency, on Sunday, that the occupation started handing the demolition orders on houses extensively since the beginning of this month in order to complete administrative and legal measures to start demolition operations.

Abu Diab, owner of one of the houses threatened with demolition, said that Jerusalem municipality and the Israeli police continue terrorizing the Jerusalemites in Silwan in order not to protest against the demolition of their homes.

Occupation plans to demolish 3,700 houses in Silwan


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago._


Nah, they were stopped, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> _The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?_


That is why it's imperative the international community undertakes humanitarian transfer of palistanians out of and away from the danger zone.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _It is true. Israel can stop the rockets any time it wants._


Indeed, but palistanians won't let it happen.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Committee for the Defense of Silwan said that the Israeli municipality in Jerusalem plans to demolish 3,727 homes in Jerusalem houaing 1,500 Jerusalemites a prelude to establish Talmudic gardens in the town._


Illegal palistanian construction, settling, squatting must be stopped, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) at dawn Thursday carried out amid intensive gunfire a limited incursion into the northern area of the Gaza Strip.

Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that several Israeli tanks and bulldozers under aerial cover advanced into Abu Safiya area east of Jabaliya district and bulldozed agricultural lands.

As they usually do during their incursions, the IOF opened machinegun fire at Palestinian homes in the area and caused panic among the residents.

New Israeli incursion north of Gaza


----------



## irosie91

more lies from the dog pack       Some buildings were slated for  demolition ---thru due process-----ie Court order with opportunity to oppose       Expect the information from the dog pack to be -----"ISRAEL ATTACKED WITHOUT WARNING"     Keep in mind----the dogs of arabia are CONVINCED that if they die fighting  the  "kaffirin"   they go straight to the    WHOREHOUSE IN THE SKY FOR ETERNAL ORGASM


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> more lies from the dog pack       Some buildings were slated for  demolition ---thru due process-----ie Court order with opportunity to oppose       Expect the information from the dog pack to be -----"ISRAEL ATTACKED WITHOUT WARNING"     Keep in mind----the dogs of arabia are CONVINCED that if they die fighting  the  "kaffirin"   they go straight to the    WHOREHOUSE IN THE SKY FOR ETERNAL ORGASM



Israel's standard line of bullcrap to cover its ethnic cleansing.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lies from the dog pack       Some buildings were slated for  demolition ---thru due process-----ie Court order with opportunity to oppose       Expect the information from the dog pack to be -----"ISRAEL ATTACKED WITHOUT WARNING"     Keep in mind----the dogs of arabia are CONVINCED that if they die fighting  the  "kaffirin"   they go straight to the    WHOREHOUSE IN THE SKY FOR ETERNAL ORGASM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's standard line of bullcrap to cover its ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...


The islamo nazi standard bull shit  reply to absolutely and perfectly legal actions by Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lies from the dog pack       Some buildings were slated for  demolition ---thru due process-----ie Court order with opportunity to oppose       Expect the information from the dog pack to be -----"ISRAEL ATTACKED WITHOUT WARNING"     Keep in mind----the dogs of arabia are CONVINCED that if they die fighting  the  "kaffirin"   they go straight to the    WHOREHOUSE IN THE SKY FOR ETERNAL ORGASM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's standard line of bullcrap to cover its ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The islamo nazi standard bull shit  reply to absolutely and perfectly legal actions by Israel
Click to expand...


How do foreigners get the right to destroy property in occupied lands?


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's standard line of bullcrap to cover its ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The islamo nazi standard bull shit  reply to absolutely and perfectly legal actions by Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do foreigners get the right to destroy property in occupied lands?
Click to expand...



good point      the invading dogs of arabia       did destroy lots of property-------in so MANY places      including Jerusalem         but that is their custom ----it is emulation of  "AL NABI"  who invaded jewish yathrib and not only murdered the men, raped the women----and enslaved the children-----the pig even renamed that city   MEDINA   and decided that only those willing to  LICK HIS ass-----should set foot there


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Clashes have erupted on Wednesday morning between the people of Issawiya town in Jerusalem and the Israeli occupation forces that stormed different neighborhoods in the town.

The clashes broke out at the western and eastern entrances between residents and the occupation forces, after closing those entrances under the pretext of the Jewish holidays, where soldiers fired tear gas canisters and metal bullets towards citizens, locals told PIC.

Clashes and raids in Issawiya in Jerusalem


----------



## irosie91

oh gee      more  PIC PROPAGANDA       in the koran---my fave story is about an incident in  Yathrib-----the meccan pig invaded in his usual  rape, murder pillage mode-------and as recounted in the  "holy" book-----some really nasty jew DESTROYED some of his most valuable possessions   rather than let them fall into the hands of the murdering rapists       The interesting issue-----was that in the koran this   "DASTARDLY"   act by the  "evil jew"   is presented as if it was a THEFT FROM THE PROPHET----what right did the jew have to DEPRIVE the HOLY PROPHET of his RIGHTFUL BOOTY  

    in a way it reminds me of the indignation that islamo nazis express over the  lebanese phalangist reaction of islamic barbarity in  Damour-------because after all-------good kaffirin on seeing their daughters raped and beheaded to not fight back       THEY SUDDENLY SEE THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM  -----(see the koran for more on the sudden inspiration to  "SEE THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM")


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Clashes have erupted on Wednesday morning between the people of Issawiya town in Jerusalem and the Israeli occupation forces that stormed different neighborhoods in the town.
> 
> The clashes broke out at the western and eastern entrances between residents and the occupation forces, after closing those entrances under the pretext of the Jewish holidays, where soldiers fired tear gas canisters and metal bullets towards citizens, locals told PIC.
> 
> Clashes and raids in Issawiya in Jerusalem


Any connection?

http://www.i4u.com/2012/09/jerusalem/thrown-rocks-cars-yom-jerusalem-kippur


----------



## irosie91

you don't understand---of course there is NO CONNECTION    Tinnie has already stated that  muslims can legally throw rocks at jews because jews live in palestine      and that even massacres of jews which took place more than 1000 years ago for the glory of allah were justified because jews are   IMPERIALISTIC         its all justified      and it is not permitted to assume that jews are entitled to any pay back and certainly no manifestation of anger for any reason for past or ongoing activities of muslims  ---or thrests thereof


----------



## irosie91

---very nice-----it seems as if it were put together by  ----a manic/depressive in a florid psychotic phase of his illness


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation police closed Ras Al-Amud roundabout in occupied Jerusalem on Friday night and provoked Jerusalemites into clashing with them.

Local sources said that the incident occurred after an Israeli settler fired in the air to terrorize civilians in Ras Al-Amud neighborhood.

They said that clashes continued well into the night and spread to other areas including Silwan, south of the Aqsa mosque.

He said that Jerusalemites attacked in response Beit Yonatan, the illegally-built Jewish building in Silwan, and Israeli police chased them in a futile attempt to arrest any one of them.

Israeli police clash with Jerusalemites


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The state of Israel is using its citizens as human shields and considers a certain number expendable. Otherwise, why let the Pals keep shooting rockets at them?_
> 
> 
> 
> That is why it's imperative the international community undertakes humanitarian transfer of palistanians out of and away from the danger zone.
Click to expand...


So if the international community ends up doing Israel's dirty work by removing the Pals (to where exactly?), who gets the land that the Pals vacate?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation police closed Ras Al-Amud roundabout in occupied Jerusalem on Friday night and provoked Jerusalemites into clashing with them.
> 
> Local sources said that the incident occurred after an Israeli settler fired in the air to terrorize civilians in Ras Al-Amud neighborhood.
> 
> They said that clashes continued well into the night and spread to other areas including Silwan, south of the Aqsa mosque.
> 
> He said that Jerusalemites attacked in response Beit Yonatan, the illegally-built Jewish building in Silwan, and Israeli police chased them in a futile attempt to arrest any one of them.
> 
> Israeli police clash with Jerusalemites


I find it amusing (but also pathetic) that it says occupied Jerusalem when Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Koran, but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.  The Muslims have Mecca and Medina, but they feel they must have Jerusalem also.  I wonder how long it will take before the Muslims in Europe say tha Frenchmen, the Englishmen, the Swedes, etc. etc. are occupying Muslim lands.  In fact, there is one area of Oslo or Copenhagen where the Muslims are claiming it is Muslim land.  And of course there are  those no go areas in Europe where the Muslims consider the land their own territory.

The Jews took no one&#8217;s land


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation police closed Ras Al-Amud roundabout in occupied Jerusalem on Friday night and provoked Jerusalemites into clashing with them.
> 
> Local sources said that the incident occurred after an Israeli settler fired in the air to terrorize civilians in Ras Al-Amud neighborhood.
> 
> They said that clashes continued well into the night and spread to other areas including Silwan, south of the Aqsa mosque.
> 
> He said that Jerusalemites attacked in response Beit Yonatan, the illegally-built Jewish building in Silwan, and Israeli police chased them in a futile attempt to arrest any one of them.
> 
> Israeli police clash with Jerusalemites
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing (but also pathetic) that it says occupied Jerusalem when Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Koran, but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.  The Muslims have Mecca and Medina, but they feel they must have Jerusalem also.  I wonder how long it will take before the Muslims in Europe say tha Frenchmen, the Englishmen, the Swedes, etc. etc. are occupying Muslim lands.  In fact, there is one area of Oslo or Copenhagen where the Muslims are claiming it is Muslim land.  And of course there are  those no go areas in Europe where the Muslims consider the land their own territory.
> 
> The Jews took no one&#8217;s land
Click to expand...




> but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.



So then, why is Israel kicking out the Christians?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation police closed Ras Al-Amud roundabout in occupied Jerusalem on Friday night and provoked Jerusalemites into clashing with them.
> 
> Local sources said that the incident occurred after an Israeli settler fired in the air to terrorize civilians in Ras Al-Amud neighborhood.
> 
> They said that clashes continued well into the night and spread to other areas including Silwan, south of the Aqsa mosque.
> 
> He said that Jerusalemites attacked in response Beit Yonatan, the illegally-built Jewish building in Silwan, and Israeli police chased them in a futile attempt to arrest any one of them.
> 
> Israeli police clash with Jerusalemites
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing (but also pathetic) that it says occupied Jerusalem when Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Koran, but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.  The Muslims have Mecca and Medina, but they feel they must have Jerusalem also.  I wonder how long it will take before the Muslims in Europe say tha Frenchmen, the Englishmen, the Swedes, etc. etc. are occupying Muslim lands.  In fact, there is one area of Oslo or Copenhagen where the Muslims are claiming it is Muslim land.  And of course there are  those no go areas in Europe where the Muslims consider the land their own territory.
> 
> The Jews took no one&#8217;s land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, why is Israel kicking out the Christians?
Click to expand...

Maybe they're kicking out illegal aliens. Ever consider that fact?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing (but also pathetic) that it says occupied Jerusalem when Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Koran, but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.  The Muslims have Mecca and Medina, but they feel they must have Jerusalem also.  I wonder how long it will take before the Muslims in Europe say tha Frenchmen, the Englishmen, the Swedes, etc. etc. are occupying Muslim lands.  In fact, there is one area of Oslo or Copenhagen where the Muslims are claiming it is Muslim land.  And of course there are  those no go areas in Europe where the Muslims consider the land their own territory.
> 
> The Jews took no ones land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is mentioned in the Bible so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, why is Israel kicking out the Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they're kicking out illegal aliens. Ever consider that fact?
Click to expand...


Do you mean the people who have lived there for hundreds even thousands of years?

The Israelis are the illegal aliens.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why is Israel kicking out the Christians?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're kicking out illegal aliens. Ever consider that fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean the people who have lived there for hundreds even thousands of years?
> 
> The Israelis are the illegal aliens.
Click to expand...

Tinny doesn't know how many Arabs came to Israel illegally when the Jews had jobs for them.  Many are sneaking into Europe illegally nowadays for jobs too.  It's a shame that one Israeli who used to post from Israel doesn't post anymore.  His family was in Israel even before Columbus sailed to America.  God only knows where Tinny actually comes from, but I doubt his family has been here for a long time.  I think everyone can see that Tinny wants all the Jews out of Israel and that his Arab brethren (who of course originated from the Saudi Peninsula) rule Israel.  It is like the missing piece of a puzzle for those like Tinny.  Once the Jews are out of Israel, (that tiny piece of land), the missing piece will be put in place and the Muslims can complete their ruling over the entire Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're kicking out illegal aliens. Ever consider that fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the people who have lived there for hundreds even thousands of years?
> 
> The Israelis are the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinny doesn't know how many Arabs came to Israel illegally when the Jews had jobs for them.  Many are sneaking into Europe illegally nowadays for jobs too.  It's a shame that one Israeli who used to post from Israel doesn't post anymore.  His family was in Israel even before Columbus sailed to America.  God only knows where Tinny actually comes from, but I doubt his family has been here for a long time.  I think everyone can see that Tinny wants all the Jews out of Israel and that his Arab brethren (who of course originated from the Saudi Peninsula) rule Israel.  It is like the missing piece of a puzzle for those like Tinny.  Once the Jews are out of Israel, (that tiny piece of land), the missing piece will be put in place and the Muslims can complete their ruling over the entire Middle East.
Click to expand...


Nice conjecture but way off base.


----------



## P F Tinmore

KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Violent Israeli artillery attacks on populated areas east of Khan Younis in the Gaza Strip Monday morning has rendered one Palestinian civilian wounded and caused damage to two Mosques and a water tank.

Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the Israeli tanks bombed the populated areas east of Khan Younis about 15 times.

The artillery attacks led to the destruction of the minarets of Hidaya Mosque in Khuza'a area and Amar Bin Yaser Mosque in Abasan area as well as a water tank in Abasan.

The Israeli tanks also fired several shells at Qarara area in Khan Younis wounding one civilian who was rushed to Naser hospital.

Palestinian wounded, Mosques damaged in new Israeli attacks on Gaza


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Violent Israeli artillery attacks on populated areas east of Khan Younis in the Gaza Strip Monday morning has rendered one Palestinian civilian wounded and caused damage to two Mosques and a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the Israeli tanks bombed the populated areas east of Khan Younis about 15 times.
> 
> The artillery attacks led to the destruction of the minarets of Hidaya Mosque in Khuza'a area and Amar Bin Yaser Mosque in Abasan area as well as a water tank in Abasan.
> 
> The Israeli tanks also fired several shells at Qarara area in Khan Younis wounding one civilian who was rushed to Naser hospital.
> 
> Palestinian wounded, Mosques damaged in new Israeli attacks on Gaza


Israeli air, tanks pound Gaza after massive Palestinian barrage. Hamas, Jihad threaten to broaden attacks


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the people who have lived there for hundreds even thousands of years?
> 
> The Israelis are the illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny doesn't know how many Arabs came to Israel illegally when the Jews had jobs for them.  Many are sneaking into Europe illegally nowadays for jobs too.  It's a shame that one Israeli who used to post from Israel doesn't post anymore.  His family was in Israel even before Columbus sailed to America.  God only knows where Tinny actually comes from, but I doubt his family has been here for a long time.  I think everyone can see that Tinny wants all the Jews out of Israel and that his Arab brethren (who of course originated from the Saudi Peninsula) rule Israel.  It is like the missing piece of a puzzle for those like Tinny.  Once the Jews are out of Israel, (that tiny piece of land), the missing piece will be put in place and the Muslims can complete their ruling over the entire Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice conjecture but way off base.
Click to expand...

Like you are going to tell us the truth about your background.  Israel is recognized as a country except by Muslims like you who still consider it Arab land.  You can't wait for it to be destroyed by your brethren so that they can take over.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Violent Israeli artillery attacks on populated areas east of Khan Younis in the Gaza Strip Monday morning has rendered one Palestinian civilian wounded and caused damage to two Mosques and a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the Israeli tanks bombed the populated areas east of Khan Younis about 15 times.
> 
> The artillery attacks led to the destruction of the minarets of Hidaya Mosque in Khuza'a area and Amar Bin Yaser Mosque in Abasan area as well as a water tank in Abasan.
> 
> The Israeli tanks also fired several shells at Qarara area in Khan Younis wounding one civilian who was rushed to Naser hospital.
> 
> Palestinian wounded, Mosques damaged in new Israeli attacks on Gaza



Hopefully the IDF will say the last word after the cruel Palestinian attacks against civilians yesterday


----------



## Hossfly

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Violent Israeli artillery attacks on populated areas east of Khan Younis in the Gaza Strip Monday morning has rendered one Palestinian civilian wounded and caused damage to two Mosques and a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the Israeli tanks bombed the populated areas east of Khan Younis about 15 times.
> 
> The artillery attacks led to the destruction of the minarets of Hidaya Mosque in Khuza'a area and Amar Bin Yaser Mosque in Abasan area as well as a water tank in Abasan.
> 
> The Israeli tanks also fired several shells at Qarara area in Khan Younis wounding one civilian who was rushed to Naser hospital.
> 
> Palestinian wounded, Mosques damaged in new Israeli attacks on Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the IDF will say the last word after the cruel Palestinian attacks against civilians yesterday
Click to expand...

I posted the link earlier but it's been ignored. Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.

Israeli air, tanks pound Gaza after massive Palestinian barrage. Hamas, Jihad threaten to broaden attacks


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> KHAN YOUNIS, (PIC)-- Violent Israeli artillery attacks on populated areas east of Khan Younis in the Gaza Strip Monday morning has rendered one Palestinian civilian wounded and caused damage to two Mosques and a water tank.
> 
> Local sources told a reporter for the Palestinian information center (PIC) that the Israeli tanks bombed the populated areas east of Khan Younis about 15 times.
> 
> The artillery attacks led to the destruction of the minarets of Hidaya Mosque in Khuza'a area and Amar Bin Yaser Mosque in Abasan area as well as a water tank in Abasan.
> 
> The Israeli tanks also fired several shells at Qarara area in Khan Younis wounding one civilian who was rushed to Naser hospital.
> 
> Palestinian wounded, Mosques damaged in new Israeli attacks on Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the IDF will say the last word after the cruel Palestinian attacks against civilians yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted the link earlier but it's been ignored. Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.
> 
> Israeli air, tanks pound Gaza after massive Palestinian barrage. Hamas, Jihad threaten to broaden attacks
Click to expand...




> Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.



True, they are full of shit.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

It was in response to Israel's airstrike in Rafah. The mortars fired at Israeli military targets were in response to that bombing that killed 1, injured many critically, including children. Hamas was responding.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the IDF will say the last word after the cruel Palestinian attacks against civilians yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the link earlier but it's been ignored. Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.
> 
> Israeli air, tanks pound Gaza after massive Palestinian barrage. Hamas, Jihad threaten to broaden attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, they are full of shit.
Click to expand...

Tinny thinks we are gullible enough to believe the lies coming from his Arab propaganda sites that are so full of if.  It's a good thing there are groups like Camera and Honest Reporting to actually tell us what is happening.  Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.   By the way, I thought Tinny had a job.  How come he has all this time to read posts, answer them, post his propaganda from the Arab sites, and then claim he doesn't have computers at work?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the link earlier but it's been ignored. Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.
> 
> Israeli air, tanks pound Gaza after massive Palestinian barrage. Hamas, Jihad threaten to broaden attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this a pro-Iraeli link and is not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, they are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinny thinks we are gullible enough to believe the lies coming from his Arab propaganda sites that are so full of if.  It's a good thing there are groups like Camera and Honest Reporting to actually tell us what is happening.  Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.   By the way, I thought Tinny had a job.  How come he has all this time to read posts, answer them, post his propaganda from the Arab sites, and then claim he doesn't have computers at work?
Click to expand...




> Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.



Sure I do. Nothing would please me more. But you won't find it on Israeli propaganda sites.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny thinks we are gullible enough to believe the lies coming from his Arab propaganda sites that are so full of if.  It's a good thing there are groups like Camera and Honest Reporting to actually tell us what is happening.  Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.   By the way, I thought Tinny had a job.  How come he has all this time to read posts, answer them, post his propaganda from the Arab sites, and then claim he doesn't have computers at work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Nothing would please me more. But you won't find it on Israeli propaganda sites.
Click to expand...

Well we certainly are not going to find the truth at your Arab propaganda sites.  Meanwhile, for a working guy with no computer at work, you sure are quick to answer many, many posts.  It's like you are waiting to jump on them.  So tell us how you magically can read posts, answer posts, and go to your Arab propaganda sites without having a computer at work.  Is this some kind  of magic that only Arabs can do?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinny thinks we are gullible enough to believe the lies coming from his Arab propaganda sites that are so full of if.  It's a good thing there are groups like Camera and Honest Reporting to actually tell us what is happening.  Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.   By the way, I thought Tinny had a job.  How come he has all this time to read posts, answer them, post his propaganda from the Arab sites, and then claim he doesn't have computers at work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Tinny doesn't want us to find out the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Nothing would please me more. But you won't find it on Israeli propaganda sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we certainly are not going to find the truth at your Arab propaganda sites.  Meanwhile, for a working guy with no computer at work, you sure are quick to answer many, many posts.  It's like you are waiting to jump on them.  So tell us how you magically can read posts, answer posts, and go to your Arab propaganda sites without having a computer at work.  Is this some kind  of magic that only Arabs can do?
Click to expand...


I am from the lost tribes of Israel.

We get around.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Nothing would please me more. But you won't find it on Israeli propaganda sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we certainly are not going to find the truth at your Arab propaganda sites.  Meanwhile, for a working guy with no computer at work, you sure are quick to answer many, many posts.  It's like you are waiting to jump on them.  So tell us how you magically can read posts, answer posts, and go to your Arab propaganda sites without having a computer at work.  Is this some kind  of magic that only Arabs can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am from the lost tribes of Israel.
> 
> We get around.
Click to expand...

I'm just curious as to when you arrived in the States from Gaza, the West Bank, or Jordan.  As the readers can see, since Tinny claimed to have a job where there were no computers available, he seems to be able to read posts, respond to them, and visit his Arab propaganda sites.  Not only that, but during the day when people with jobs are actually busy at work earning their salary, Tinny seems to be able to respond to posts very, very quickly as if it was his job to stand by and answer as soon as possible.  I am sure lots of people would have loved to have a job like Tinny during their working days, unless his actual job is to monitor message boards and take part in them for some Arab propaganda organization which is very likely.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we certainly are not going to find the truth at your Arab propaganda sites.  Meanwhile, for a working guy with no computer at work, you sure are quick to answer many, many posts.  It's like you are waiting to jump on them.  So tell us how you magically can read posts, answer posts, and go to your Arab propaganda sites without having a computer at work.  Is this some kind  of magic that only Arabs can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from the lost tribes of Israel.
> 
> We get around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just curious as to when you arrived in the States from Gaza, the West Bank, or Jordan.  As the readers can see, since Tinny claimed to have a job where there were no computers available, he seems to be able to read posts, respond to them, and visit his Arab propaganda sites.  Not only that, but during the day when people with jobs are actually busy at work earning their salary, Tinny seems to be able to respond to posts very, very quickly as if it was his job to stand by and answer as soon as possible.  I am sure lots of people would have loved to have a job like Tinny during their working days, unless his actual job is to monitor message boards and take part in them for some Arab propaganda organization which is very likely.
Click to expand...




> I am sure lots of people would have loved to have a job like Tinny during their working days,...



Indeed, I have been envied by many.

One of my recent projects is building a barn with Jews, Amish and other Christians. (but no Muslims)

I don't need the money so I can do what I like and the pay is of no consequence.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am from the lost tribes of Israel.
> 
> We get around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious as to when you arrived in the States from Gaza, the West Bank, or Jordan.  As the readers can see, since Tinny claimed to have a job where there were no computers available, he seems to be able to read posts, respond to them, and visit his Arab propaganda sites.  Not only that, but during the day when people with jobs are actually busy at work earning their salary, Tinny seems to be able to respond to posts very, very quickly as if it was his job to stand by and answer as soon as possible.  I am sure lots of people would have loved to have a job like Tinny during their working days, unless his actual job is to monitor message boards and take part in them for some Arab propaganda organization which is very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure lots of people would have loved to have a job like Tinny during their working days,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have been envied by many.
> 
> One of my recent projects is building a barn with Jews, Amish and other Christians. (but no Muslims)
> 
> I don't need the money so I can do what I like and the pay is of no consequence.
Click to expand...

Looks like Tinny even has to work the Graveyard Shift for his Arab Propaganda group.  I think many of people wish that during their working days they had computers so that during the working hours they could post on message boards like Tinny does, which of course would mean cheating their bosses out of earning their salary for a full day's work.  And to think that Tinny posts without a computer since he claims there are no computers at his workplace.


----------



## ima

Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding.


Since you exhibit so much stupidity, Ima, I wouldn't be surprised if you were the product of two cousins mating in a family line of first cousins always mating to keep the stupidity in the family, or else you are the product of one human mating with a donkey.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you exhibit so much stupidity, Ima, I wouldn't be surprised if you were the product of two cousins mating in a family line of first cousins always mating to keep the stupidity in the family, or else you are the product of one human mating with a donkey.
Click to expand...


A unicorn and a dragon. Invisible ones of course. Just like your god.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you exhibit so much stupidity, Ima, I wouldn't be surprised if you were the product of two cousins mating in a family line of first cousins always mating to keep the stupidity in the family, or else you are the product of one human mating with a donkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A unicorn and a dragon. Invisible ones of course. Just like your god.
Click to expand...

From your stupid remarks, you sounds more like the product of someone who brayed HEE HAW his entire life.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> _Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding._


Dumbass drivel.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you exhibit so much stupidity, Ima, I wouldn't be surprised if you were the product of two cousins mating in a family line of first cousins always mating to keep the stupidity in the family, or else you are the product of one human mating with a donkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A unicorn and a dragon. Invisible ones of course. Just like your god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your stupid remarks, you sounds more like the product of someone who brayed HEE HAW his entire life.
Click to expand...


Are you calling my mother a donkey?


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding._
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbass drivel.*
Click to expand...


So I'm speaking your language? Do you approve?


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel attacks civilians? They have really bad aim from the coke bottle glasses that they wear from all the inbreeding._
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _So I'm speaking your language? Do you approve?_
Click to expand...

Is it arabic agnostic?


----------



## ima

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> _So I'm speaking your language? Do you approve?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it arabic agnostic?
Click to expand...


No, it's docmauserdrivel.


----------



## docmauser1

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So I'm speaking your language? Do you approve?_
> 
> 
> 
> Is it arabic agnostic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No, it's docmauserdrivel._
Click to expand...

Does agnosticism command to speak it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JININ, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) demolished on Wednesday morning, five wells in the plain of Marj Ibn Amer in the village of Kafr Dan west of Jenin, damaging the agricultural facilities in the region, which are the major source of irrigation water in the region.

More than 15 military vehicles, accompanied by a bulldozer stormed the area Wednesday morning and destroyed the wells used to provide drinking water to the neighboring villages west of Jenin, and are also used for the irrigated agriculture in the region, the farmer Wael Merhi told PIC report.

The demolitions process caused heavy damage to the irrigated cultivation, he added, stressing that it came in light of the Israeli plans to destroy the Palestinian agricultural sector. 

IOF destroys five wells west of Jenin


----------



## irosie91

I notice that tinnie's propaganda pig article does not mention the  REASON  that the wells were demolished     He also leaves out the fact that there were COURT HEARINGS prior to the demolishing of the wells at which Jenin residents could present their objections---even with lawyers.     Islamo nazi pigs present these predetermined demolitions as if bulldozers SUDDENLY SHOW UP WITHOUT WARNING------ie -----THEY ARE FULL OF ISLAMO NAZI CRAP


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> I notice that tinnie's propaganda pig article does not mention the  REASON  that the wells were demolished     He also leaves out the fact that there were COURT HEARINGS prior to the demolishing of the wells at which Jenin residents could present their objections---even with lawyers.     Islamo nazi pigs present these predetermined demolitions as if bulldozers SUDDENLY SHOW UP WITHOUT WARNING------ie -----THEY ARE FULL OF ISLAMO NAZI CRAP





> there were COURT HEARINGS



Israel's kangaroo court.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that tinnie's propaganda pig article does not mention the  REASON  that the wells were demolished     He also leaves out the fact that there were COURT HEARINGS prior to the demolishing of the wells at which Jenin residents could present their objections---even with lawyers.     Islamo nazi pigs present these predetermined demolitions as if bulldozers SUDDENLY SHOW UP WITHOUT WARNING------ie -----THEY ARE FULL OF ISLAMO NAZI CRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were COURT HEARINGS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
Click to expand...



    ok    so you don't know so you just farted      The newspaper article SHOULD have included that information------that it did not PROVES that you quoted a piece of crap from a propagandaist piece of crap


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that tinnie's propaganda pig article does not mention the  REASON  that the wells were demolished     He also leaves out the fact that there were COURT HEARINGS prior to the demolishing of the wells at which Jenin residents could present their objections---even with lawyers.     Islamo nazi pigs present these predetermined demolitions as if bulldozers SUDDENLY SHOW UP WITHOUT WARNING------ie -----THEY ARE FULL OF ISLAMO NAZI CRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were COURT HEARINGS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    so you don't know so you just farted      The newspaper article SHOULD have included that information------that it did not PROVES that you quoted a piece of crap from a propagandaist piece of crap
Click to expand...


Israel's goal is to destroy anything Palestinian. Israel's kangaroo court is not going to go against that.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok    so you don't know so you just farted      The newspaper article SHOULD have included that information------that it did not PROVES that you quoted a piece of crap from a propagandaist piece of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's goal is to destroy anything Palestinian. Israel's kangaroo court is not going to go against that.
Click to expand...


Tinnie lied again    (in islamo nazi fashion)    Palestinians have won many cases they defended in  Israeli courts       HOWEVER--he does support the islamic ambition to destroy  Israel and he does support the ISLAMIC AMBITION to impose shariah  (by democrating vote, of course)   so that little non muslim orphaned girls can be LEGALLY  confiscated from their widowed mother and used as sex slaves----uhm----boys too)     ALWAYS REMEMBER   Tinnie supports it only if a majority of muslims support it


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok    so you don't know so you just farted      The newspaper article SHOULD have included that information------that it did not PROVES that you quoted a piece of crap from a propagandaist piece of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's goal is to destroy anything Palestinian. Israel's kangaroo court is not going to go against that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinnie lied again    (in islamo nazi fashion)    Palestinians have won many cases they defended in  Israeli courts       HOWEVER--he does support the islamic ambition to destroy  Israel and he does support the ISLAMIC AMBITION to impose shariah  (by democrating vote, of course)   so that little non muslim orphaned girls can be LEGALLY  confiscated from their widowed mother and used as sex slaves----uhm----boys too)     ALWAYS REMEMBER   Tinnie supports it only if a majority of muslims support it
Click to expand...


So, why do foreigners have control of what happens in Palestine?


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's goal is to destroy anything Palestinian. Israel's kangaroo court is not going to go against that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinnie lied again    (in islamo nazi fashion)    Palestinians have won many cases they defended in  Israeli courts       HOWEVER--he does support the islamic ambition to destroy  Israel and he does support the ISLAMIC AMBITION to impose shariah  (by democrating vote, of course)   so that little non muslim orphaned girls can be LEGALLY  confiscated from their widowed mother and used as sex slaves----uhm----boys too)     ALWAYS REMEMBER   Tinnie supports it only if a majority of muslims support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do foreigners have control of what happens in Palestine?
Click to expand...


you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in   Palestine AND  the Middle east    LONG BEFORE THE DOGS OF ARABIA invaded palestine and foisted their filth on that small area of land     and who speak the ONLY EXTANT LANGUAGE   developed in that land are   "FOREIGNERS"  compared to   the  mongrel mess of  persons who  wondered in and out for the past few centuries and   50 years ago DECIDED to call themselves  "palestinians"


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinnie lied again    (in islamo nazi fashion)    Palestinians have won many cases they defended in  Israeli courts       HOWEVER--he does support the islamic ambition to destroy  Israel and he does support the ISLAMIC AMBITION to impose shariah  (by democrating vote, of course)   so that little non muslim orphaned girls can be LEGALLY  confiscated from their widowed mother and used as sex slaves----uhm----boys too)     ALWAYS REMEMBER   Tinnie supports it only if a majority of muslims support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do foreigners have control of what happens in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in   Palestine AND  the Middle east    LONG BEFORE THE DOGS OF ARABIA invaded palestine and foisted their filth on that small area of land     and who speak the ONLY EXTANT LANGUAGE   developed in that land are   "FOREIGNERS"  compared to   the  mongrel mess of  persons who  wondered in and out for the past few centuries and   50 years ago DECIDED to call themselves  "palestinians"
Click to expand...




> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in Palestine AND the Middle east LONG BEFORE...



It is true that there were Jews living there for a long time and those native Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state by foreigners.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do foreigners have control of what happens in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in   Palestine AND  the Middle east    LONG BEFORE THE DOGS OF ARABIA invaded palestine and foisted their filth on that small area of land     and who speak the ONLY EXTANT LANGUAGE   developed in that land are   "FOREIGNERS"  compared to   the  mongrel mess of  persons who  wondered in and out for the past few centuries and   50 years ago DECIDED to call themselves  "palestinians"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in Palestine AND the Middle east LONG BEFORE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that there were Jews living there for a long time and those native Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state by foreigners.
Click to expand...



LOL ---you read that in the islamo nazi pig literature       nice of you to reveal that you are a parrot pig
    for those who do  not know----there was some RELIGIOUS conflict between
    very observant jews in palestine and the issue of SECULAR ZIONISM  which 
    was the invention of  Herzl     and which did galvanize a significant wave
    of immigration of non religious jews.   Islamo nazi pigs do know  not about this 
    conflict and INCESSANTLY  cite is as if it was the MAIN ISSUE of those 
    days--------nope---in fact it was quite a minor issue and is still going on.   
    During the 1800s and early  1900s ----MOST jews in palestine were delighted
    with the influx of jews and the OVERWHELMING majoirity of ORTHODOX
    JEWS were strongly zionistic     The teensy tiny group of NATUREI KARTA
    most of whom actually ARE NOT of the jews  "already in palestine"  in 1920
    as    Tinnie ----in his usual mendacious manner claims-----they tend to be
    from places like   Roumania and Hungary and number in the thousands 
    WORLD WIDE and are the people still hoping that  Israel falls apart so 
    the retrograde religious can take over     Right now they are more like
    a  CULT   than an actual   'sect'       but they are certainly troublesome and 
    the nazi pigs love the conflict


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do foreigners have control of what happens in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in   Palestine AND  the Middle east    LONG BEFORE THE DOGS OF ARABIA invaded palestine and foisted their filth on that small area of land     and who speak the ONLY EXTANT LANGUAGE   developed in that land are   "FOREIGNERS"  compared to   the  mongrel mess of  persons who  wondered in and out for the past few centuries and   50 years ago DECIDED to call themselves  "palestinians"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in Palestine AND the Middle east LONG BEFORE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that there were Jews living there for a long time and those native Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state by foreigners.
Click to expand...

It's a shame that Moshav77 wasn't still posting from Israel anymore.  He would laugh in your face, Tinny, for that ridiculous statement.  He is one of those Jews whose family had been there for hundreds of years.  Hamas doesn't seem to pass along the truth to you, Tinny.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.



Could you expand on that statement  Tinnie?-----about a year ago----a freind sent my hubby a book he had written on the  founding of  Rishon LeTzion  ---in  1882      unfortunately not many pictures-----but a few    -----I do not recall any discussions about 
the people who founded that city have to run civilians off the land with machine guns-----can you fill me in?    The land was purchased from the Ottomans     Of course some people get hysterical when   "the wrong people buy land"     I grew up in a town with a core population of founders  (in the USA)  which managed to keep the whole town  LILY WHITE until the  mid 1970s      I have no doubt there would have been cries of THEFT  and  ATTACK    if a black family moved in


----------



## P F Tinmore

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli occupation authority (IOA) continued their destruction of land outside Battir village in Bethlehem to pave the area for building a section of the separation wall.

Farmers said on Tuesday that the IOA bulldozers did not stop working on their land day and night over the past few days.

They said that they lodged a complaint against expropriating their land and were waiting for the implementation of a restraining order passed by the Israeli higher court.

IOA bulldozers destroy land in Bethlehem village


----------



## kvetch

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "history lesson" is not borne out by historical evidence.  Although exact figures are difficult to establish, these numbers are based on sources such as The Jewish Virtual Library, Benny Morris, Gilbert Martin, Global Security.org, the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, B'tselem, the Palestinian Human Rights Monitor, and The Jerusalem Post:
> 
> *Palestinians killed during Black September: *
> Low estimate 3,400 (Jordanian government's figure)
> High estimate 10,000 (most Palestinian sources)
> (Arafat once claimed 20,000, but that figure is unsupported.)
> 
> *Palestinians killed by Israel 1948-2010:   *
> Low estimate 21,500
> High estimate  26,100
> 
> Linkie:
> Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Note: These totals do not include Palestinian deaths caused by actions such as the IDF's refusal to allow ill patients and pregnant women to pass through checkpoints for medical treatment, or the thousands of Palestinians killed in the Lebanese Civil War or the War of the Camps in Lebanon, even though these conflicts were a direct result of the Palestinian refugee situation created by Israel.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big difference, which Muhammadans never want to acknowledge, is King Hussein intentionally murdered Pallie non-combatants in Black September, while Pallie casualties in Israeli conflicts have been the result of Pallie-initiated conflicts in which Israel, as a matter of policy, has not engaged in the deliberate targeting of non-combatants.
> 
> Thus, the distinction between the total absence of Muslim morality in Arabs murdering other Arabs and the complete morality of the Jews, even in war.
Click to expand...


Marc:
you are deluding yourself

and you don't seem to know anything except bogstandard zionist cliches, mostly false

when someone who knows stuff repudiates your false "facts" you resort to insults

typical ignorant cruel thieving immoral empty zionut

pretending to teach and be more moral than thou

you are a sick arrogant joke


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in   Palestine AND  the Middle east    LONG BEFORE THE DOGS OF ARABIA invaded palestine and foisted their filth on that small area of land     and who speak the ONLY EXTANT LANGUAGE   developed in that land are   "FOREIGNERS"  compared to   the  mongrel mess of  persons who  wondered in and out for the past few centuries and   50 years ago DECIDED to call themselves  "palestinians"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are AGAIN supporting your contention that jews----who have resided in Palestine AND the Middle east LONG BEFORE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that there were Jews living there for a long time and those native Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state by foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ---you read that in the islamo nazi pig literature       nice of you to reveal that you are a parrot pig
> for those who do  not know----there was some RELIGIOUS conflict between
> very observant jews in palestine and the issue of SECULAR ZIONISM  which
> was the invention of  Herzl     and which did galvanize a significant wave
> of immigration of non religious jews.   Islamo nazi pigs do know  not about this
> conflict and INCESSANTLY  cite is as if it was the MAIN ISSUE of those
> days--------nope---in fact it was quite a minor issue and is still going on.
> During the 1800s and early  1900s ----MOST jews in palestine were delighted
> with the influx of jews and the OVERWHELMING majoirity of ORTHODOX
> JEWS were strongly zionistic     The teensy tiny group of NATUREI KARTA
> most of whom actually ARE NOT of the jews  "already in palestine"  in 1920
> as    Tinnie ----in his usual mendacious manner claims-----they tend to be
> from places like   Roumania and Hungary and number in the thousands
> WORLD WIDE and are the people still hoping that  Israel falls apart so
> the retrograde religious can take over     Right now they are more like
> a  CULT   than an actual   'sect'       but they are certainly troublesome and
> the nazi pigs love the conflict
Click to expand...

Rosie I thought the religious jewish establishment in western europe and USA was against zionism before  hitler changed their views 

because jews should wait until the messiah comes before "next year in jerusalem"

is that not true? 

i'm only asking for info here, not arguing


----------



## ima

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that there were Jews living there for a long time and those native Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state by foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ---you read that in the islamo nazi pig literature       nice of you to reveal that you are a parrot pig
> for those who do  not know----there was some RELIGIOUS conflict between
> very observant jews in palestine and the issue of SECULAR ZIONISM  which
> was the invention of  Herzl     and which did galvanize a significant wave
> of immigration of non religious jews.   Islamo nazi pigs do know  not about this
> conflict and INCESSANTLY  cite is as if it was the MAIN ISSUE of those
> days--------nope---in fact it was quite a minor issue and is still going on.
> During the 1800s and early  1900s ----MOST jews in palestine were delighted
> with the influx of jews and the OVERWHELMING majoirity of ORTHODOX
> JEWS were strongly zionistic     The teensy tiny group of NATUREI KARTA
> most of whom actually ARE NOT of the jews  "already in palestine"  in 1920
> as    Tinnie ----in his usual mendacious manner claims-----they tend to be
> from places like   Roumania and Hungary and number in the thousands
> WORLD WIDE and are the people still hoping that  Israel falls apart so
> the retrograde religious can take over     Right now they are more like
> a  CULT   than an actual   'sect'       but they are certainly troublesome and
> the nazi pigs love the conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie I thought the religious jewish establishment in western europe and USA was against zionism before  hitler changed their views
> 
> because jews should wait until the messiah comes before "next year in jerusalem"
> 
> is that not true?
> 
> i'm only asking for info here, not arguing
Click to expand...


Hitler was their messiah, that's why they took jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

TOBAS, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed five installations used by Bedouin shepherds in Khirbit Ebzeiq north of Tobas city on Wednesday.

Eyewitnesses said that IOF soldiers forced the Bedouins out of those installations then demolished them and threatened to come back and raze the entire installations and houses in the hamlet.

They said that 35 Bedouin families reside in Ebzeiq and refuse to bow to IOF pressures to evacuate their homes.

The Bedouins complain of IOF military exercises near them using live ammunition without any consideration to the presence of civilians other than depriving their sheep from grazing ground.

IOF soldiers raze five installations in Tobas


----------



## irosie91

buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----for various reasons regarding legality or  emiment domain-------what is your point  Tinnie-------you are asserting the  islamo nazi legality that   IF JEWS DO IT, IT MUST BE WRONG?          you prefer the  "slit the throat of the infant"  method of communication?


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok    so you don't know so you just farted      The newspaper article SHOULD have included that information------that it did not PROVES that you quoted a piece of crap from a propagandaist piece of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's goal is to destroy anything Palestinian. Israel's kangaroo court is not going to go against that.
Click to expand...


What is the "goal"   or more than a  million dogs in mecca ---marching around a black rock and farting out    "DEATH TO THE JEWS"?  ----for the entertainment and glorification of their  "god"      ????        you are quite a hypocrite     tinnie.     In fact----an EMULATION OF AL NABI   would include expulsion of every muslim in Israel    aka  Palestine ---aka   judea/israel         Are you honest enough to tell me that the  muhummad ibn abdullah was a racist genocidal pig and his ass lickers have been genocidal pigs for the past 1400 years?


----------



## irosie91

Ima     you are filth


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> Ima     you are filth


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----for various reasons regarding legality or  emiment domain-------what is your point  Tinnie-------you are asserting the  islamo nazi legality that   IF JEWS DO IT, IT MUST BE WRONG?          you prefer the  "slit the throat of the infant"  method of communication?





> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----



But not by a foreign government.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----for various reasons regarding legality or  emiment domain-------what is your point  Tinnie-------you are asserting the  islamo nazi legality that   IF JEWS DO IT, IT MUST BE WRONG?          you prefer the  "slit the throat of the infant"  method of communication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not by a foreign government.
Click to expand...


what    "foreign government"   is that Tinnie     Jews have a  DOCUMENTED   existence in palestine for more than  4000 years          do you know how to read?     did your grandmother know how to read ?    My grandmother knew how to read in three languages because she was a jew.     Among the languages in which she could read was Hebrew    ----the only extant language in the world which comes from the land of Canaan.       My grandmother -----attended school only to the eighth grade-----poverty-----but she knew how to read in three languages      It is very likely that your grandmother    did not bother to read at all


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli bulldozers demolished in the late hours of Tuesday water well in the region of Tawani east of Yatta, south of Hebron, and arrested its owner before assaulting him and severely beat his daughter.

Fadel Raba Amour, 39, told the PIC's reporter that an Israeli military force accompanied by bulldozers, raided at dawn on Tuesday the house of his brother Said Amour, who lives in a cave and pergola built on his land, and started demolishing the well which is used by the family to drink.

IOF assaulted his brother Said and his daughter Mary, 16, before arresting and taking him to an unknown destination, knowing that this is the second time the occupation forces demolished the well.

IOF demolishes water well, arrests its owner east of Yatta


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----for various reasons regarding legality or  emiment domain-------what is your point  Tinnie-------you are asserting the  islamo nazi legality that   IF JEWS DO IT, IT MUST BE WRONG?          you prefer the  "slit the throat of the infant"  method of communication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not by a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what    "foreign government"   is that Tinnie     Jews have a  DOCUMENTED   existence in palestine for more than  4000 years          do you know how to read?     did your grandmother know how to read ?    My grandmother knew how to read in three languages because she was a jew.     Among the languages in which she could read was Hebrew    ----the only extant language in the world which comes from the land of Canaan.       My grandmother -----attended school only to the eighth grade-----poverty-----but she knew how to read in three languages      It is very likely that your grandmother    did not bother to read at all
Click to expand...




> what "foreign government" is that Tinnie



Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----for various reasons regarding legality or  emiment domain-------what is your point  Tinnie-------you are asserting the  islamo nazi legality that   IF JEWS DO IT, IT MUST BE WRONG?          you prefer the  "slit the throat of the infant"  method of communication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildings are destroyed by the government in my town regularly-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not by a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what    "foreign government"   is that Tinnie     Jews have a  DOCUMENTED   existence in palestine for more than  4000 years          do you know how to read?     did your grandmother know how to read ?    My grandmother knew how to read in three languages because she was a jew.     Among the languages in which she could read was Hebrew    ----the only extant language in the world which comes from the land of Canaan.       My grandmother -----attended school only to the eighth grade-----poverty-----but she knew how to read in three languages      It is very likely that your grandmother    did not bother to read at all
Click to expand...

that's great rosie...so many languages tho fewer than many indians speak....in my in laws indian family the average is about 5 and few went to school.at all.......poverty also

but today most native born yanx can't speak english properly never mind any foreign language and the same applies to us brits

as for throat slitting lingo that is your speciality, *rosisch jihadi speak.*.....not tinny's who is a real gent by comparison in his lingo

NEVER seen tinny use any abusive lingo despite tons bein used at him; by you especially

and wasn't the phoenician alphabet the 1st in the world from which hebrews and greeks borrowed ....not exactly canaan or extant but they were the fiirst... and the town it came from is called byblos.........so jews were lagging behind and then stealin and claiming all the credit, as usual

shabat shalom


----------



## irosie91

kvetch lied again      he claimed that jews claimed that they did not   get   "letters from the phonecians or even the concept of written language from the  mesopotamians       In fact that is how I learned it because I am a jew who learned the TRUTH from jewish sources  ------not from kvetch   ---lies and filth

for the record----the official party line of jews is that   ABRAHAM et al------developed hebrew writing -----based on the mesopotamian system ------and  amharic    and the phonecian system       It is an interesting and-----actually historically verfiable account


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not by a foreign government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what    "foreign government"   is that Tinnie     Jews have a  DOCUMENTED   existence in palestine for more than  4000 years          do you know how to read?     did your grandmother know how to read ?    My grandmother knew how to read in three languages because she was a jew.     Among the languages in which she could read was Hebrew    ----the only extant language in the world which comes from the land of Canaan.       My grandmother -----attended school only to the eighth grade-----poverty-----but she knew how to read in three languages      It is very likely that your grandmother    did not bother to read at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "foreign government" is that Tinnie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
Click to expand...

You've posted that garbage statement 10,000 times. Why not use it as your signature?


----------



## irosie91

Islamo nazi pigs share a common trait.     They GLORIFY IN THEIR FILTH      tinnie highlights that fact       an example is  ARABIA ----where islamo nazi pigs----having destroyed all non muslims in that land   PROUDLY chortle    "WE ARE A DEMOCRACY----WE ALL VOTE FOR SHARIAH"   As to  "palestine"        for more than 1000 years----tinnie's heroic    islamo nazi pigs  prevented jews from living and buying land ----now the filthy piece of kharah  EXULTS    ----------"you are foreigners'    as he dances on the dead bodies of infants


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said Israeli soldiers killed in cold blood two Palestinian civilians during protests in support for Gaza a few days ago in the West Bank.

B'Tselem added that the two victims posed no threat to the Israeli soldiers, affirming that it sent a strongly-worded letter to the commandership of the Israeli army calling for giving clear orders to its soldiers not to open deadly fire at protestors throwing stones at them. 

B'Tselem: Soldiers shot dead two unarmed West Bankers in pro-Gaza protests


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said Israeli soldiers killed in cold blood two Palestinian civilians during protests in support for Gaza a few days ago in the West Bank.
> 
> B'Tselem added that the two victims posed no threat to the Israeli soldiers, affirming that it sent a strongly-worded letter to the commandership of the Israeli army calling for giving clear orders to its soldiers not to open deadly fire at protestors throwing stones at them.
> 
> B'Tselem: Soldiers shot dead two unarmed West Bankers in pro-Gaza protests


Stones can kill. No stone throwing at armed soldiers. Stone throwers take heed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said Israeli soldiers killed in cold blood two Palestinian civilians during protests in support for Gaza a few days ago in the West Bank.
> 
> B'Tselem added that the two victims posed no threat to the Israeli soldiers, affirming that it sent a strongly-worded letter to the commandership of the Israeli army calling for giving clear orders to its soldiers not to open deadly fire at protestors throwing stones at them.
> 
> B'Tselem: Soldiers shot dead two unarmed West Bankers in pro-Gaza protests
> 
> 
> 
> Stones can kill. No stone throwing at armed soldiers. Stone throwers take heed.
Click to expand...


The IDF, time after time after time, goes to where people throw stones at them.

What a bunch of dumbards. You would think they would learn.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- The human rights group B'Tselem said Israeli soldiers killed in cold blood two Palestinian civilians during protests in support for Gaza a few days ago in the West Bank.
> 
> B'Tselem added that the two victims posed no threat to the Israeli soldiers, affirming that it sent a strongly-worded letter to the commandership of the Israeli army calling for giving clear orders to its soldiers not to open deadly fire at protestors throwing stones at them.
> 
> B'Tselem: Soldiers shot dead two unarmed West Bankers in pro-Gaza protests
> 
> 
> 
> Stones can kill. No stone throwing at armed soldiers. Stone throwers take heed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The IDF, time after time after time, goes to where people throw stones at them.
> 
> What a bunch of dumbards. You would think they would learn.
Click to expand...

Yep, they keep throwing stones and getting shot. Real bright.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stones can kill. No stone throwing at armed soldiers. Stone throwers take heed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF, time after time after time, goes to where people throw stones at them.
> 
> What a bunch of dumbards. You would think they would learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they keep throwing stones and getting shot. Real bright.
Click to expand...


It's because Israelis have very low morals.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stones can kill. No stone throwing at armed soldiers. Stone throwers take heed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF, time after time after time, goes to where people throw stones at them.
> 
> What a bunch of dumbards. You would think they would learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they keep throwing stones and getting shot. Real bright.
Click to expand...


Every time Israel shoots civilians it shoots itself in the foot.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Every time Israel shoots civilians it shoots itself in the foot._


When palistanians have the military to shoot we'll talk, of course.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pallies were attacked by King Hussein of Jordan during a few months in Black September than Pallies who have died in conflicts with Israel over the course of 60 years.
> 
> Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies during the Gulf War.
> 
> Your history lesson for the day, gratis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


   ~~~ present some facts to tinnie ----and he invariably
    farts   "Deflection"  ------for tinnie FACTS  are some-
    thing like roadblocks in his trip towards his "conclusion"


----------



## P F Tinmore

BEERSHEBA, (PIC)-- Israeli police and "Border Guards" raided on Wednesday morning the Palestinian village of Al-Zernouk, and demolished a concrete house, warning to demolish other houses in various Arab areas in the Negev, Palestinian sources in Negev revealed.

The owners of the demolished house stated that the demolition process was carried out without prior warning, pointing out that it is not the first that was done in the village, noting to the previous demolition process targeted several houses in the village.

The Israeli right has responded by launching a campaign under the slogan "Why Magrun and not Al-Zernouk ". Magrun is an illegal settlement set up randomly by the settlers near Ramallah without a permit and it was removed by a court decision.
The same sources pointed out that the village, inhabited by nearly 2000 people, was established and existed before the invention of the Hebrew state in 1948.

New Israeli demolition campaign in Negev


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BEERSHEBA, (PIC)-- Israeli police and "Border Guards" raided on Wednesday morning the Palestinian village of Al-Zernouk, and demolished a concrete house, warning to demolish other houses in various Arab areas in the Negev, Palestinian sources in Negev revealed._


It is commendable that palistanian settlement activity is being monitored, of course.


----------



## irosie91

I am confused  GEOGRAPHICALLY----what part of the  NEGEV is  in ----either the west bank or gaza?     uhm----is that like the area west of the dead sea?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> I am confused  GEOGRAPHICALLY----what part of the  NEGEV is  in ----either the west bank or gaza?     uhm----is that like the area west of the dead sea?



You seem to be confused a lot, maybe this is the beginning of the end for you... Hopefully.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli troops, deployed in the east of the Shouhada cemetery and east of the town of Beit Lahiya in the northern Gaza Strip, opened fire at Palestinian farmers, injuring five of them on Friday, locals said.

Dr. Ashraf al-Qidra, spokesman for the Ministry of Health in Gaza, told Quds Press Agency that five Palestinians were hospitalized with moderate wounds after being shot by Israeli occupation troops.

This incident is to be added to the ongoing occupation breaches of the truce signed on 21st of November between Palestinian resistance and the occupation under Egyptian auspices.

The IOF killed two Palestinians, injured dozens of others, arrested about 30 fishermen and bombed and confiscated a number of fishing boats in Gaza Sea, after signing the truce.

5 farmers injured by Israeli fire in Gaza


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli troops, deployed in the east of the Shouhada cemetery and east of the town of Beit Lahiya in the northern Gaza Strip, opened fire at Palestinian farmers, injuring five of them on Friday, locals said.
> 
> Dr. Ashraf al-Qidra, spokesman for the Ministry of Health in Gaza, told Quds Press Agency that five Palestinians were hospitalized with moderate wounds after being shot by Israeli occupation troops.
> 
> This incident is to be added to the ongoing occupation breaches of the truce signed on 21st of November between Palestinian resistance and the occupation under Egyptian auspices.
> 
> The IOF killed two Palestinians, injured dozens of others, arrested about 30 fishermen and bombed and confiscated a number of fishing boats in Gaza Sea, after signing the truce.
> 
> 5 farmers injured by Israeli fire in Gaza


Trying to tear down the fence. No biggie.


----------



## irosie91

can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?



Depends, does an Israeli who's been in the IDF and trained to kill arabs get to call themself a civilian?


----------



## thetor

irosie91 said:


> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?



You are a heart break,nothing but a heart break,slut on,tor


----------



## irosie91

thetor said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a heart break,nothing but a heart break,slut on,tor
Click to expand...



can you answer the question?    long ago in the age to plane Hijackings----
a very astute pakistani surgeon explained to me that countries and organizations 
that support the  CIVILIANS  who Hijack planes cannot be held responsible for the 
Hijackings and deaths  BECAUSE THE HIJACKERS WORE NO UNIFORMS  and 
belonged to no OFFICIAL MILITARY-----they could be treated only as individual 
criminals ----thus the JIHADIST PROGRAM IS UNBEATABLE.    Your hero ---Osama--
(not yet an issue when the beauty of islamic terrorism was first explained to me) 
was an all time FAVORITE IN PAKISTAN ---such a wonderful student of islamic 
logic and ethics


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?



That's easy.

Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy.
> 
> Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
Click to expand...



Thanks    tinnie----you are right----every jihadista slut with 
a bomb on her stinking ass ----is considered according to 
islamo nazi pigs to be a civilian     with --according to islamo-
nazi pigs ---a right to murder jewish children and BE PROTECTED 
whilst doing it       Every  jihadist dog who launches baby brain 
smashing bombs does so LEGALLY in accordance with islamo nazi 
law.    Just as ADOLF EICHMANN    was innocent of crime since 
that which he did was LEGAL   in Nazi Germany in accordance 
with a code of law very similar to DHIMMIA   which legalized the 
armenian genocide.     In fact  Adolf abu ali cited the ARMENIAN 
GENOCIDE as a justification for his genocide of many ethnic 
groups       And Adolf Eichmann did cite his role as LEGAL BY
GERMAN LAW

    however----the laws of the civililzed world do recognize  
IRREGULAR COMBATANTS AS MILITARY   and all of their 
buildings and their fortresses  and sites from which they 
wage war and support systems as  LEGAL MILITARY 
TARGETS        In fact despite koranic  'logic"  

In  the  1940s ----any jew in palestine----caught with a gun 
in his house-----was slapped in jail by the brits no matter 
how many of his relatives wert found in the field mutilated 
to death.   The brits acted under  ARAB PRESSURE     In other 
shariah shit holes-----pogroms were  ----happily ignored


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone define   the term  "palestinian civilian"  for me?    Is a slut with a bomb on her ass considered a  "civilian"?        how about "MUSLIM CIVILIAN"?     was the islamic "'god"    Osama bin Laden a  "muslim civilian"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy.
> 
> Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    tinnie----you are right----every jihadista slut with
> a bomb on her stinking ass ----is considered according to
> islamo nazi pigs to be a civilian     with --according to islamo-
> nazi pigs ---a right to murder jewish children and BE PROTECTED
> whilst doing it       Every  jihadist dog who launches baby brain
> smashing bombs does so LEGALLY in accordance with islamo nazi
> law.    Just as ADOLF EICHMANN    was innocent of crime since
> that which he did was LEGAL   in Nazi Germany in accordance
> with a code of law very similar to DHIMMIA   which legalized the
> armenian genocide.     In fact  Adolf abu ali cited the ARMENIAN
> GENOCIDE as a justification for his genocide of many ethnic
> groups       And Adolf Eichmann did cite his role as LEGAL BY
> GERMAN LAW
> 
> however----the laws of the civililzed world do recognize
> IRREGULAR COMBATANTS AS MILITARY   and all of their
> buildings and their fortresses  and sites from which they
> wage war and support systems as  LEGAL MILITARY
> TARGETS        In fact despite koranic  'logic"
> 
> In  the  1940s ----any jew in palestine----caught with a gun
> in his house-----was slapped in jail by the brits no matter
> how many of his relatives wert found in the field mutilated
> to death.   The brits acted under  ARAB PRESSURE     In other
> shariah shit holes-----pogroms were  ----happily ignored
Click to expand...


This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.

As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.

Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL

If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.


----------



## proudveteran06

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> 
> Shooting Rockets into Israel isn't attacking Civilians?  Typical Pro- Palestinian Mentality


----------



## ima

*Israel attacks civilians* Like, whom else do they have to attack?


----------



## P F Tinmore

proudveteran06 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> 
> Shooting Rockets into Israel isn't attacking Civilians?  Typical Pro- Palestinian Mentality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. Israeli citizens are not considered "civilians" by the Fourth Geneva Convention.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)-- Israeli gunboats opened fire Tuesday morning at Palestinian fishermen and their boats off the coast of Rafah, southern Gaza Strip, without any reported injuries.
> 
> In another incident, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) opened fire at dozens of farmers east of Rafah city.
> 
> 
> Shooting Rockets into Israel isn't attacking Civilians?  Typical Pro- Palestinian Mentality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. Israeli citizens are not considered "civilians" by the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to the  principle of the fourth convention  which  supports the legality    of slitting of the throats of  arab muslim infants who are citizens of Israel.        Islamic
> logic fascinates me.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy.
> 
> Palestine has no military. All Palestinians are civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    tinnie----you are right----every jihadista slut with
> a bomb on her stinking ass ----is considered according to
> islamo nazi pigs to be a civilian     with --according to islamo-
> nazi pigs ---a right to murder jewish children and BE PROTECTED
> whilst doing it       Every  jihadist dog who launches baby brain
> smashing bombs does so LEGALLY in accordance with islamo nazi
> law.    Just as ADOLF EICHMANN    was innocent of crime since
> that which he did was LEGAL   in Nazi Germany in accordance
> with a code of law very similar to DHIMMIA   which legalized the
> armenian genocide.     In fact  Adolf abu ali cited the ARMENIAN
> GENOCIDE as a justification for his genocide of many ethnic
> groups       And Adolf Eichmann did cite his role as LEGAL BY
> GERMAN LAW
> 
> however----the laws of the civililzed world do recognize
> IRREGULAR COMBATANTS AS MILITARY   and all of their
> buildings and their fortresses  and sites from which they
> wage war and support systems as  LEGAL MILITARY
> TARGETS        In fact despite koranic  'logic"
> 
> In  the  1940s ----any jew in palestine----caught with a gun
> in his house-----was slapped in jail by the brits no matter
> how many of his relatives wert found in the field mutilated
> to death.   The brits acted under  ARAB PRESSURE     In other
> shariah shit holes-----pogroms were  ----happily ignored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.
> 
> (rosie)   Liq farts out   "inaccurate"   and to support his fart----implies that irose
> denied the fact that muslim turks  genocided armenians----ie  LIQ LIED
> 
> As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.
> 
> 
> (rosie)     Liq farts again-----the brits never had an opened door policy for jewish
> migration------whilst jews were being murdered in  shariah  shit holes and in
> nazi germany ---       millions dead and the pig is hysterical about surviors fighting
> their way out of shariah shit hole and nazi germany     My family lost members to
> the filth of Liq in   europe  and my husband's did for the STINK OF ALLAH in the
> shariah shit hole in which he was born-----and cooperative brits who whistled
> "HAIL BRITANNIA "   as the jihadist dogs slit the throat of infants
> 
> Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL
> 
> (rosie)   more shit from liq-----and support for centuries of mutilations and raped
> and a huge flurry of islamic filth-----in shariah shit holes to celebrate allah's favorite
> adolf abu ali,        "displacement"?     I have relatives who strived for years to
> be DISPLACED  from the shariah shit holes in which they were imprisoned and
> to escape to palestine as they watched the dogs and pigs of allah murder their
> children  ------mutilation?    nope  that is something jihdists sluts do to
> HONOR   allah/isa
> 
> If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.
Click to expand...


          how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year 
          in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on 
          ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah



naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
  idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the 
  dead bodies of infants


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    tinnie----you are right----every jihadista slut with
> a bomb on her stinking ass ----is considered according to
> islamo nazi pigs to be a civilian     with --according to islamo-
> nazi pigs ---a right to murder jewish children and BE PROTECTED
> whilst doing it       Every  jihadist dog who launches baby brain
> smashing bombs does so LEGALLY in accordance with islamo nazi
> law.    Just as ADOLF EICHMANN    was innocent of crime since
> that which he did was LEGAL   in Nazi Germany in accordance
> with a code of law very similar to DHIMMIA   which legalized the
> armenian genocide.     In fact  Adolf abu ali cited the ARMENIAN
> GENOCIDE as a justification for his genocide of many ethnic
> groups       And Adolf Eichmann did cite his role as LEGAL BY
> GERMAN LAW
> 
> however----the laws of the civililzed world do recognize
> IRREGULAR COMBATANTS AS MILITARY   and all of their
> buildings and their fortresses  and sites from which they
> wage war and support systems as  LEGAL MILITARY
> TARGETS        In fact despite koranic  'logic"
> 
> In  the  1940s ----any jew in palestine----caught with a gun
> in his house-----was slapped in jail by the brits no matter
> how many of his relatives wert found in the field mutilated
> to death.   The brits acted under  ARAB PRESSURE     In other
> shariah shit holes-----pogroms were  ----happily ignored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.
> 
> (rosie)   Liq farts out   "inaccurate"   and to support his fart----implies that irose
> denied the fact that muslim turks  genocided armenians----ie  LIQ LIED
> 
> As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.
> 
> 
> (rosie)     Liq farts again-----the brits never had an opened door policy for jewish
> migration------whilst jews were being murdered in  shariah  shit holes and in
> nazi germany ---       millions dead and the pig is hysterical about surviors fighting
> their way out of shariah shit hole and nazi germany     My family lost members to
> the filth of Liq in   europe  and my husband's did for the STINK OF ALLAH in the
> shariah shit hole in which he was born-----and cooperative brits who whistled
> "HAIL BRITANNIA "   as the jihadist dogs slit the throat of infants
> 
> Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL
> 
> (rosie)   more shit from liq-----and support for centuries of mutilations and raped
> and a huge flurry of islamic filth-----in shariah shit holes to celebrate allah's favorite
> adolf abu ali,        "displacement"?     I have relatives who strived for years to
> be DISPLACED  from the shariah shit holes in which they were imprisoned and
> to escape to palestine as they watched the dogs and pigs of allah murder their
> children  ------mutilation?    nope  that is something jihdists sluts do to
> HONOR   allah/isa
> 
> If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year
> in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on
> ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah
> 
> 
> 
> naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
> idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the
> dead bodies of infants
Click to expand...


This is the Israel and Palestine board, DUH!


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.
> 
> (rosie)   Liq farts out   "inaccurate"   and to support his fart----implies that irose
> denied the fact that muslim turks  genocided armenians----ie  LIQ LIED
> 
> As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.
> 
> 
> (rosie)     Liq farts again-----the brits never had an opened door policy for jewish
> migration------whilst jews were being murdered in  shariah  shit holes and in
> nazi germany ---       millions dead and the pig is hysterical about surviors fighting
> their way out of shariah shit hole and nazi germany     My family lost members to
> the filth of Liq in   europe  and my husband's did for the STINK OF ALLAH in the
> shariah shit hole in which he was born-----and cooperative brits who whistled
> "HAIL BRITANNIA "   as the jihadist dogs slit the throat of infants
> 
> Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL
> 
> (rosie)   more shit from liq-----and support for centuries of mutilations and raped
> and a huge flurry of islamic filth-----in shariah shit holes to celebrate allah's favorite
> adolf abu ali,        "displacement"?     I have relatives who strived for years to
> be DISPLACED  from the shariah shit holes in which they were imprisoned and
> to escape to palestine as they watched the dogs and pigs of allah murder their
> children  ------mutilation?    nope  that is something jihdists sluts do to
> HONOR   allah/isa
> 
> If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year
> in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on
> ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah
> 
> 
> 
> naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
> idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the
> dead bodies of infants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine board, DUH!
Click to expand...


Duh  what?     lots of Israelis have family legacy in the shariah 
shit holes that were  under quite a bit of level of control of 
the brits ------from which   LIQ  claimed  jews were free to migrate 
to Israel--------his lie that  YOU..    tinnie,,    endorsed       Do islamo nazi 
dogs ALWAYS  try to dictated   PARAMETERS OF "FREE"  
                                       EXPRESSION in order to confine 
                                       conversation to the shit endorsed by 
                                         "allah"???    It is a bit comical that 
                                       you  resort to flinging sherri shit CONTROL 
                                       farts        try to be honest, for a change ---
                                       tinnie


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.
> 
> (rosie)   Liq farts out   "inaccurate"   and to support his fart----implies that irose
> denied the fact that muslim turks  genocided armenians----ie  LIQ LIED
> 
> As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.
> 
> 
> (rosie)     Liq farts again-----the brits never had an opened door policy for jewish
> migration------whilst jews were being murdered in  shariah  shit holes and in
> nazi germany ---       millions dead and the pig is hysterical about surviors fighting
> their way out of shariah shit hole and nazi germany     My family lost members to
> the filth of Liq in   europe  and my husband's did for the STINK OF ALLAH in the
> shariah shit hole in which he was born-----and cooperative brits who whistled
> "HAIL BRITANNIA "   as the jihadist dogs slit the throat of infants
> 
> Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL
> 
> (rosie)   more shit from liq-----and support for centuries of mutilations and raped
> and a huge flurry of islamic filth-----in shariah shit holes to celebrate allah's favorite
> adolf abu ali,        "displacement"?     I have relatives who strived for years to
> be DISPLACED  from the shariah shit holes in which they were imprisoned and
> to escape to palestine as they watched the dogs and pigs of allah murder their
> children  ------mutilation?    nope  that is something jihdists sluts do to
> HONOR   allah/isa
> 
> If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year
> in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on
> ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah
> 
> 
> 
> naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
> idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the
> dead bodies of infants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine board, DUH!
Click to expand...

Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> No it is not. Israeli citizens are not considered "civilians" by the Fourth Geneva Convention.



Yes they are.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    tinnie----you are right----every jihadista slut with
> a bomb on her stinking ass ----is considered according to
> islamo nazi pigs to be a civilian     with --according to islamo-
> nazi pigs ---a right to murder jewish children and BE PROTECTED
> whilst doing it       Every  jihadist dog who launches baby brain
> smashing bombs does so LEGALLY in accordance with islamo nazi
> law.    Just as ADOLF EICHMANN    was innocent of crime since
> that which he did was LEGAL   in Nazi Germany in accordance
> with a code of law very similar to DHIMMIA   which legalized the
> armenian genocide.     In fact  Adolf abu ali cited the ARMENIAN
> GENOCIDE as a justification for his genocide of many ethnic
> groups       And Adolf Eichmann did cite his role as LEGAL BY
> GERMAN LAW
> 
> however----the laws of the civililzed world do recognize
> IRREGULAR COMBATANTS AS MILITARY   and all of their
> buildings and their fortresses  and sites from which they
> wage war and support systems as  LEGAL MILITARY
> TARGETS        In fact despite koranic  'logic"
> 
> In  the  1940s ----any jew in palestine----caught with a gun
> in his house-----was slapped in jail by the brits no matter
> how many of his relatives wert found in the field mutilated
> to death.   The brits acted under  ARAB PRESSURE     In other
> shariah shit holes-----pogroms were  ----happily ignored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so inaccurate a post as to defy logic and facts,the Armenian slaughter was perpetuated by Turkey,a fued between these to peoples which had festered for years and years.
> 
> (rosie)   Liq farts out   "inaccurate"   and to support his fart----implies that irose
> denied the fact that muslim turks  genocided armenians----ie  LIQ LIED
> 
> As for the Brits they did infact quell an insurrection against the Palestinians for over two years and killed over 5000 Palestinians,the Palestinians were insenced at the "open door "policy of Britain of allowing Jews flooding into Palestine 320,000 in 10 years.
> 
> 
> (rosie)     Liq farts again-----the brits never had an opened door policy for jewish
> migration------whilst jews were being murdered in  shariah  shit holes and in
> nazi germany ---       millions dead and the pig is hysterical about surviors fighting
> their way out of shariah shit hole and nazi germany     My family lost members to
> the filth of Liq in   europe  and my husband's did for the STINK OF ALLAH in the
> shariah shit hole in which he was born-----and cooperative brits who whistled
> "HAIL BRITANNIA "   as the jihadist dogs slit the throat of infants
> 
> Later on the Brits switched sides as Iraq and Iran refused Oil supplies,this had nothing to do with RELIGION you fool.As a footnote it was the Jews through the Terrrorist Organisation the Zionists that did the MUTILATION,MURDER AND DISPLACEMENT OF PALESTINIANS DURING THIS TIME.....YOU FOOL
> 
> (rosie)   more shit from liq-----and support for centuries of mutilations and raped
> and a huge flurry of islamic filth-----in shariah shit holes to celebrate allah's favorite
> adolf abu ali,        "displacement"?     I have relatives who strived for years to
> be DISPLACED  from the shariah shit holes in which they were imprisoned and
> to escape to palestine as they watched the dogs and pigs of allah murder their
> children  ------mutilation?    nope  that is something jihdists sluts do to
> HONOR   allah/isa
> 
> If you find it difficult and can't handle these piquant situations,your prose makes you become a total BORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year
> in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on
> ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah
> 
> 
> 
> naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
> idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the
> dead bodies of infants
Click to expand...


I doubt very few indeed,I think you don't know the meaning of the word "Gentile"

Sadly this despotic leader and his cronies in Syria,will eventually be brought to Justice in the Hague.

But your pathetic crocodile tears about the Arabs in Syria,holds NO substance at all.....because of your own self hatred and hatred of Muslims in general,disqualifies YOU from any weepful comment about these unfortunate people...Why,Simple..YOU DON'T OR NEVER HAVE GIVEN A TINKER's ARSEHOLE ABOUT THEM.

Go away from this place,your type of WOLF IN SHEEPS CLOTHING are not wanted or required.

You make Good Folk PUKE

I'm the liq,such obsequious spew is frankly bizzare,coming out of the mouth of an Islamic HATER.

Rosie,you still surprize me,but stop pissing about on such a hienous and sad subject.

IT MAKES YOU LOOK A KOOKY FOOL......HIM theliq

While I'm at it,let me enlighten you of the Millions of Christians and so many others,that CHRISTIANS HAVE SLAUGHTERED.....I can start with the USA if you like....but already I see you hanging you head in total SHAME...............You can accuse me,you can abuse me,you can say untruths of me, but, always remember who I am.


I will crush and shame you everytime..........you will be as dust flecking the starry sky.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many gentile children lay shattered in the gutter just in one year
> in Syria----IN HONOR OF ALLAH/ISA ?       today some sluts did the bomb on
> ass thing over there      shit licking whores for allah
> 
> 
> 
> naturally tinmore endorsed liq's
> idiot post ---- liq and tinnie  continue dancing on the
> dead bodies of infants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine board, DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.
Click to expand...


O Hoss how simple you are,consumed in such inaccurate hatred........Tinnie is a Good Man,like me he will always offer an olive branch,and Hoss you are always Welcome at my Table.YOU know that,no matter what.steve


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> I doubt very few indeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liq----you string meaningless words together like an inebriate in the gutter on
> election day .
> 
> (for those who do not understand the allusion to  "election day"   ---in the
> state of my childhood-----liquor cannot be sold anywhere on election day--
> as a young adult I spent time in school and work in an inner city setting
> where---on ELECTION days----confused burnt out alcoholics lined the gutters
> mumbling their  BRILLIAN OPINIONS)
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very few indeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liq----you string meaningless words together like an inebriate in the gutter on
> election day .
> 
> (for those who do not understand the allusion to  "election day"   ---in the
> state of my childhood-----liquor cannot be sold anywhere on election day--
> as a young adult I spent time in school and work in an inner city setting
> where---on ELECTION days----confused burnt out alcoholics lined the gutters
> mumbling their  BRILLIAN OPINIONS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll finish the sentance for you Rosie....."mumbling their BRILLIAN(T) OPINIONS" they then VOTED REPUBLICAN the very brilliant liq
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liq----you string meaningless words together like an inebriate in the gutter on
> election day .
> 
> (for those who do not understand the allusion to  "election day"   ---in the
> state of my childhood-----liquor cannot be sold anywhere on election day--
> as a young adult I spent time in school and work in an inner city setting
> where---on ELECTION days----confused burnt out alcoholics lined the gutters
> mumbling their  BRILLIAN OPINIONS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll finish the sentance for you Rosie....."mumbling their BRILLIAN(T) OPINIONS" they then VOTED REPUBLICAN the very brilliant liq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that the best you can do?     they probably did not vote at all
Click to expand...


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.



And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew? 

So housefly, tell us, what's the US?


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew?
> 
> So housefly, tell us, what's the US?
Click to expand...

Why not ask your fellow Nazis this question at the next Bund meeting, Frau Ima?  Tell them how bored you are at being at housewife/househusband that you troll message boards.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew?
> 
> So housefly, tell us, what's the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not ask your fellow Nazis this question at the next Bund meeting, Frau Ima?  Tell them how bored you are at being at housewife/househusband that you troll message boards.
Click to expand...


Hitler helped establish Israel, I think that makes him on your side.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

"Propaganda language in covering the Palestinian conflict, corrections made to the media: It is not &#8220;Disputed&#8221; Territories it is Occupied Territories. It is not a &#8220;Security Barrier&#8221; it is an Apartheid Wall. It is not &#8220;Check Points&#8221; it is Humiliation Tactics. It is not &#8220;Settlers&#8221; it is Colonizers. It is not &#8220;Terrorists&#8221; it is Civilians. It is not &#8220;Sanctions&#8221; it is Deliberate Starvation. It is not &#8220;Collateral Damage&#8221; it is Ethnic Cleansing. It is not &#8220;Self Defense&#8221; it is State Staged Terror.


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> "Propaganda language in covering the Palestinian conflict, corrections made to the media: It is not Disputed Territories it is Occupied Territories. It is not a Security Barrier it is an Apartheid Wall. It is not Check Points it is Humiliation Tactics. It is not Settlers it is Colonizers. It is not Terrorists it is Civilians. It is not Sanctions it is Deliberate Starvation. It is not Collateral Damage it is Ethnic Cleansing. It is not Self Defense it is State Staged Terror.



Right:  all of those 'corrections' are propaganda language.


----------



## MHunterB

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew?
> 
> So housefly, tell us, what's the US?
Click to expand...


He is referring to the fact that Syria previously tried to claim that 'Palestine' was simply southern Syria.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Propaganda language in covering the Palestinian conflict, corrections made to the media: It is not Disputed Territories it is Occupied Territories. It is not a Security Barrier it is an Apartheid Wall. It is not Check Points it is Humiliation Tactics. It is not Settlers it is Colonizers. It is not Terrorists it is Civilians. It is not Sanctions it is Deliberate Starvation. It is not Collateral Damage it is Ethnic Cleansing. It is not Self Defense it is State Staged Terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right:  all of those 'corrections' are propaganda language.
Click to expand...


In your imperialist pacifist point of view.


----------



## SAYIT

MHunterB said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria *is* Palestine, *DUH*mmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew?
> 
> So housefly, tell us, what's the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is referring to the fact that Syria previously tried to claim that 'Palestine' was simply southern Syria.
Click to expand...


I believe it was Arab "Palestinians" who claimed that the region then known as Palestine was S. Syria.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) razed the home of Ahmed Al-Amur in Erfaya area to the east of Yatta, south of Al-Khalil, on Monday and rendered his 16-member family homeless.

Shehade Al-Arini, a citizen in Erfaya, told the PIC reporter that a big number of IOF soldiers escorted huge bulldozes that knocked down the two-story home.

He pointed out that the same force also demolished a 1000-square-meter agricultural room and a water well used for irrigation and drinking in nearby Hawara owned by 64-year-old Mousa Mohammed.

The IOF soldiers destroyed a two-story building for the same family two months ago in addition to a big number of houses and shelters in that area and nearby hamlets.

IOF troops raze Palestinian house, agricultural utilities


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> "Propaganda language in covering the Palestinian conflict, corrections made to the media: It is not Disputed Territories it is Occupied Territories. It is not a Security Barrier it is an Apartheid Wall. It is not Check Points it is Humiliation Tactics. It is not Settlers it is Colonizers. It is not Terrorists it is Civilians. It is not Sanctions it is Deliberate Starvation. It is not Collateral Damage it is Ethnic Cleansing. It is not Self Defense it is State Staged Terror.




wrong again  "because'  habibi

   DISPUTED TERRITORIES ----in fact--since  1948---the  dogs and whores of the ummah 
have so DISPUTED   the lands---that whenever the dogs and whores of the ummah 
represent their own cesspit countries ----they fart out   "ZIONIST ENTITY"  in reference to 
the  LAND OF ISRAEL ----and even refuse to recognize a map of israel ----maps of israel do not  even exist in the text books of the young dogs and whores of the islamo-pig 
cesspits-----thus do the dogs and whores of the "ummah"  DISPUTE  borders

  SECURITY BARRIER----in science---theories are either PROVEN OR DISPROVEN
thru observation and esperimentation----the check points and walls were put 
in place to INCREASE SECURITY-----over time----since their placement--the number 
of ummah whores  with bombs on their stinking asses  who entered israel to murder 
children for the glory of allah/isa----have lessened----thus the FACT that the walls 
and checkpoints are  for the purpose of  SECURITY  has been PROVEN

  SETTLERS    person who settle on a land---ie dwell there and especially 
those who FARM there are called  SETTLERS-----  They are not called 
COLONIZERS  unless they arise from a FOREIGN PEOPLE     The french 
who COLONIZED   islands in the south pacific  were french COLONIZERS
----not settlers----they SPOKE FRENCE ---a language foreign to those lands.
The israelis who settle in samaria/judea----speak  HEBREW----a language which 
developed in that area        the muslims who live there are COLONIZERS---they 
are the spawn of INVADERS FROM ARABIA  who colonized many lands  --thru violent 
and brutal conquest and still speek the language of the land from which the dogs 
emerged-----IMPERIALIST ARABIA


  TERRORISTS ---terrorism includes act MEANT to terrorize in order to influence 
actions and behavior-----in the case of the islamo nazi pig  "war of attrition"   and 
historically in the age of islamic conquest---terrorism was used to force people to 
either be subjugted to the stench of islam or to flee------to that end jihadist focused 
on murdering or raping or confiscating children---a practice still inforce by the UMMAH---
for example in sudan   there are still thousands of children enslave to the filth of Khartoum---
and in  Israel/Judea/palestine----where jihadists stiil sneak into houses and slit the thraats 
of babies in "worship"  of their depraved "god"   and in hopes of ethnic cleansing in 
the same manner the filthy rapist pig of arabia ---muhummad ibn abdullah accomplished 
that task


  SANCTIONS---sanction means BOYCOTT----a mode that the islamo nazi pigs have 
INSISTED is entirely legal 

  COLLATERAL DAMAGE refers to damage in warfare---not of the TARGET.
Colleateral damage in  RETURN FIRE   is inevitable when   terrorists jihadist 
pigs    launch missiles from the vicinity of the cribs of their infants----which they 
do incessantly-----return fire is ALWAYS LEGAL    even if the   nabi ass licking slut
with the gun is wearing an infant on her head or her whorish ass

 SELF DEFENSE   the most  interesting manefestation of history is ---that the 
people who have murdered in genocides and pogroms and massacres in THE 
HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS----always complain that they are under attack----
and everytime they slit the throat of an infant or rape a six year old child   or 
tie a bomb on the ass of one of their sluts and nudge her toward a  SCHOOL BUS,  
 they are    doing so  in    DEFENSE OF ISLAAAAAM    *** ALLAHU AKBARRR***


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAMALLAH, (PIC)-- Bulldozers of the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) leveled land near to Nabi Saleh village, north of Ramallah, to expand Halamish settlement.

Village sources said that the IOF troops were also carrying dozens of new mobile homes to be installed on that land, which is considered the most fertile in the village.

They said that the troops and border police protected the transportation and installation of those homes.

IOF bulldozers pave way for annexing more Palestinian land


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Propaganda language in covering the Palestinian conflict, corrections made to the media: It is not Disputed Territories it is Occupied Territories. It is not a Security Barrier it is an Apartheid Wall. It is not Check Points it is Humiliation Tactics. It is not Settlers it is Colonizers. It is not Terrorists it is Civilians. It is not Sanctions it is Deliberate Starvation. It is not Collateral Damage it is Ethnic Cleansing. It is not Self Defense it is State Staged Terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right:  all of those 'corrections' are propaganda language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your imperialist pacifist point of view.
Click to expand...


Puh-LEEZE!  Don't insult me by calling me a 'pacifist'....most of the people who claim to be so, are more into violence than everyone else!

Nor do I have any interest in 'imperialism'.


----------



## irosie91

Imperialism  =  "holy"  Roman Empire   =  Dar al islam  
    these are the ideologies responsible for ALMOST  all 
    of the genocidal murders on the planet for the past 1700
    years-----nazism is a spawn of both----communism did 
    a bit on its own----but did not come even close to the 
    depraved filth of    "holy roman empire"  and "dar al islam"


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Yamon village, west of Jenin, on Wednesday morning and broke into the home of a citizen searching for his son.

Local sources said that the soldiers broke into the home of Abdulghani Abul Haija and wreaked havoc in it and ordered the father to hand over his son Samed, who was not at home.

IOF soldiers had bulldozed grapevines in Al-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, on Tuesday to pave the way for a road linking two settlements and destroyed 50 grape trees in the process.

Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in the village, told Quds Press that the 100 meters long road was built on 35 dunums of land in Khilat Um ul-Fahm hamlet, near Al-Khader.

He said that the Israeli occupation authorities had old ambitions in the hamlet and wishes to establish a Toratic park on its land.

IOF soldiers storm Jenin, bulldoze cultivated land in Bethlehem


----------



## irosie91

ROFLMAO    tinnie actually thinks that grapes grow on 
     TREES   -----thanks for the laugh    tinnie


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO    tinnie actually thinks that grapes grow on
> TREES   -----thanks for the laugh    tinnie



My uncle has them over his roof hanging, they are like roots and vines. Same thing......


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO    tinnie actually thinks that grapes grow on
> TREES   -----thanks for the laugh    tinnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle has them over his roof hanging, they are like roots and vines. Same thing......
Click to expand...



sorry   Habibi----a TREE  is not the same as a VINE.   Its ok----it sometimes 
LOOKS like a tree----because people kinda PIN them up---drape them over 
ARBORS-----very romantic----but it is still not  a tree


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right:  all of those 'corrections' are propaganda language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your imperialist pacifist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puh-LEEZE!  Don't insult me by calling me a 'pacifist'....most of the people who claim to be so, are more into violence than everyone else!
> 
> Nor do I have any interest in 'imperialism'.
Click to expand...

I really am surprised, Marg, that BeacauseIKnowNothing is posting on a forum where he really is not going to change anyone's opinion when he could actually be out and about doing some good work.  Didn't he claim in the past that he was collecting money from around his community to help the unfortunate Syrian refugees?  As a young kid who no doubt has plenty of energy, he could really be canvassing a lot of neighborhoods in his area to request his Muslim brethren to help.   He seems to conveniently  forget that Syrians attack each other, and that the refugees are counting on their Muslim brethren like BecauseIKnowNothing  in the U.S. to help them out.
Syrians in Zaatari refugee camp fled danger, found misery - latimes.com


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO    tinnie actually thinks that grapes grow on
> TREES   -----thanks for the laugh    tinnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle has them over his roof hanging, they are like roots and vines. Same thing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry   Habibi----a TREE  is not the same as a VINE.   Its ok----it sometimes
> LOOKS like a tree----because people kinda PIN them up---drape them over
> ARBORS-----very romantic----but it is still not  a tree
Click to expand...


romantic, lol, that's not the point at all


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here all the time I thought that Syria was Syria. Who knew?
> 
> So housefly, tell us, what's the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask your fellow Nazis this question at the next Bund meeting, Frau Ima?  Tell them how bored you are at being at housewife/househusband that you troll message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler helped establish Israel, I think that makes him on your side.
Click to expand...

But, Frau Ima, Hitler counted on you Nazis in American to further his cause.  Why not watch the documentary on American Nazis the next time it is on the History Channel.    It's a shame that he/she was born too late because Frau Ima have been one of the first to join and no doubt would have traveled from his/her little town to the Bund Rally held at Madison Square Garden in 1939.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Yamon village, west of Jenin, on Wednesday morning and broke into the home of a citizen searching for his son.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers broke into the home of Abdulghani Abul Haija and wreaked havoc in it and ordered the father to hand over his son Samed, who was not at home.
> 
> IOF soldiers had bulldozed grapevines in Al-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, on Tuesday to pave the way for a road linking two settlements and destroyed 50 grape trees in the process.
> 
> Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in the village, told Quds Press that the 100 meters long road was built on 35 dunums of land in Khilat Um ul-Fahm hamlet, near Al-Khader.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation authorities had old ambitions in the hamlet and wishes to establish a Toratic park on its land.
> 
> IOF soldiers storm Jenin, bulldoze cultivated land in Bethlehem


Perhaps Tinnie can organize some of his friends to attend this agricultural expo.  Are you up to it, Tinnie, or is it more important for you to sit at your computer that really isn't there as you get the latest news from your Palestinian friends to post on this forum?

Israel Today | Israel News | Palestinian farmers invited to Israel expo - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Yamon village, west of Jenin, on Wednesday morning and broke into the home of a citizen searching for his son.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers broke into the home of Abdulghani Abul Haija and wreaked havoc in it and ordered the father to hand over his son Samed, who was not at home.
> 
> IOF soldiers had bulldozed grapevines in Al-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, on Tuesday to pave the way for a road linking two settlements and destroyed 50 grape trees in the process.
> 
> Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in the village, told Quds Press that the 100 meters long road was built on 35 dunums of land in Khilat Um ul-Fahm hamlet, near Al-Khader.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation authorities had old ambitions in the hamlet and wishes to establish a Toratic park on its land.
> 
> IOF soldiers storm Jenin, bulldoze cultivated land in Bethlehem
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Tinnie can organize some of his friends to attend this agricultural expo.  Are you up to it, Tinnie, or is it more important for you to sit at your computer that really isn't there as you get the latest news from your Palestinian friends to post on this forum?
> 
> Israel Today | Israel News | Palestinian farmers invited to Israel expo - Israel Today | Israel News
Click to expand...




> Another farmer said that Hamas' government leaves the farmers to decide on their own who to do business with.



Well, it doesn't look like Hamas is the problem.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Yamon village, west of Jenin, on Wednesday morning and broke into the home of a citizen searching for his son.
> 
> Local sources said that the soldiers broke into the home of Abdulghani Abul Haija and wreaked havoc in it and ordered the father to hand over his son Samed, who was not at home.
> 
> IOF soldiers had bulldozed grapevines in Al-Khader village, south of Bethlehem, on Tuesday to pave the way for a road linking two settlements and destroyed 50 grape trees in the process.
> 
> Ahmed Salah, the coordinator of the popular committee in the village, told Quds Press that the 100 meters long road was built on 35 dunums of land in Khilat Um ul-Fahm hamlet, near Al-Khader.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation authorities had old ambitions in the hamlet and wishes to establish a Toratic park on its land.
> 
> IOF soldiers storm Jenin, bulldoze cultivated land in Bethlehem
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Tinnie can organize some of his friends to attend this agricultural expo.  Are you up to it, Tinnie, or is it more important for you to sit at your computer that really isn't there as you get the latest news from your Palestinian friends to post on this forum?
> 
> Israel Today | Israel News | Palestinian farmers invited to Israel expo - Israel Today | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another farmer said that Hamas' government leaves the farmers to decide on their own who to do business with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't look like Hamas is the problem.
Click to expand...

You mean you don't want to lead a Hamas delegation to this expo on agriculture after you convince them that it would be helpful?.  I would think you would want your friends to learn how to be better farmers.  After all, Israel has gone to several different locations in this world to teach others how to do better when it comes to growing food.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli soldiers have fired live bullets killing a female Palestinian student and injuring two others at the entrance of Al-Aroub Agriculture College in a refugee camp in the West Bank city of Hebron.

Medical sources said that the bullets hit student Luban Hanash, 22, in the head from a very close distance. One of the other casualties, Su'ad Je'ara, 35, sustained moderate injuries according to medical sources in Al-Ahli hospital in Hebron.

Witnesses from the area said that two Israeli soldiers took over a civilian car near to the college, aimed their guns towards the students and began shooting without any prior clashes.

Israeli soldiers shoot female Palestinian student in the head


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli soldiers have fired live bullets killing a female Palestinian student and injuring two others at the entrance of Al-Aroub Agriculture College in a refugee camp in the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> Medical sources said that the bullets hit student Luban Hanash, 22, in the head from a very close distance. One of the other casualties, Su'ad Je'ara, 35, sustained moderate injuries according to medical sources in Al-Ahli hospital in Hebron.
> 
> Witnesses from the area said that two Israeli soldiers took over a civilian car near to the college, aimed their guns towards the students and began shooting without any prior clashes.
> 
> Israeli soldiers shoot female Palestinian student in the head


Looks like it is dangerous around universities and colleges in the Middle East.
BBC News - Syria crisis: Dozens killed by Aleppo university blasts


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask your fellow Nazis this question at the next Bund meeting, Frau Ima?  Tell them how bored you are at being at housewife/househusband that you troll message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler helped establish Israel, I think that makes him on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, Frau Ima, Hitler counted on you Nazis in American to further his cause.  Why not watch the documentary on American Nazis the next time it is on the History Channel.    It's a shame that he/she was born too late because Frau Ima have been one of the first to join and no doubt would have traveled from his/her little town to the Bund Rally held at Madison Square Garden in 1939.
Click to expand...



  It is very true that  Adolf abu ali    et al---benefited GREATLY from 
the islamo nazi movement in the USA,,  which in parts of the USA ---
was actually   MAINSTREAM      It was so clearly in the  north east town 
in which I grew up---based on the sherri like people there and the 
plethora of left over    nazi propaganda that was lying around 
here and there.  

 We are facing a similar problem today---supporters of islamo nazi 
filth---like sherri are delaying response ----and even now--the world 
is erupting in bloodshed-----as the demands of kidnappers and  
"hungerkunstlers"  become cause ce'le'bre   in the same way the  
"TALIBAN"   were celebrated by the islamo nazi pigs in the 1980s---
and so facilitated along with friend   OSAMA


                             for  "hungerkunstler"    see Kafka


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers have fired live bullets killing a female Palestinian student and injuring two others at the entrance of Al-Aroub Agriculture College in a refugee camp in the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> Medical sources said that the bullets hit student Luban Hanash, 22, in the head from a very close distance. One of the other casualties, Su'ad Je'ara, 35, sustained moderate injuries according to medical sources in Al-Ahli hospital in Hebron.
> 
> Witnesses from the area said that two Israeli soldiers took over a civilian car near to the college, aimed their guns towards the students and began shooting without any prior clashes.
> 
> Israeli soldiers shoot female Palestinian student in the head
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is dangerous around universities and colleges in the Middle East.
> BBC News - Syria crisis: Dozens killed by Aleppo university blasts
Click to expand...


Indeed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB7mZbsnEK8]NATO, Turkey seek to attack Syria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers have fired live bullets killing a female Palestinian student and injuring two others at the entrance of Al-Aroub Agriculture College in a refugee camp in the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> Medical sources said that the bullets hit student Luban Hanash, 22, in the head from a very close distance. One of the other casualties, Su'ad Je'ara, 35, sustained moderate injuries according to medical sources in Al-Ahli hospital in Hebron.
> 
> Witnesses from the area said that two Israeli soldiers took over a civilian car near to the college, aimed their guns towards the students and began shooting without any prior clashes.
> 
> Israeli soldiers shoot female Palestinian student in the head
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is dangerous around universities and colleges in the Middle East.
> BBC News - Syria crisis: Dozens killed by Aleppo university blasts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB7mZbsnEK8]NATO, Turkey seek to attack Syria - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Why, Tinnie, I think all the readers know by now that the Muslim countries have no problems attacking other Muslim countries, the same as Muslims have no problem killing fellow Muslims of different sects.  Are you keeping track, Tinnie, of the death toll in Syria where Muslims are killing each other?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is dangerous around universities and colleges in the Middle East.
> BBC News - Syria crisis: Dozens killed by Aleppo university blasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB7mZbsnEK8]NATO, Turkey seek to attack Syria - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, Tinnie, I think all the readers know by now that the Muslim countries have no problems attacking other Muslim countries, the same as Muslims have no problem killing fellow Muslims of different sects.  Are you keeping track, Tinnie, of the death toll in Syria where Muslims are killing each other?
Click to expand...


And Christians are killing each other in Mexico.

The religion thing is irrelevant.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> NATO, Turkey seek to attack Syria - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinnie, I think all the readers know by now that the Muslim countries have no problems attacking other Muslim countries, the same as Muslims have no problem killing fellow Muslims of different sects.  Are you keeping track, Tinnie, of the death toll in Syria where Muslims are killing each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christians are killing each other in Mexico.
> 
> The religion thing is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Then what's all this aliyahoo akbaring all about?


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinnie, I think all the readers know by now that the Muslim countries have no problems attacking other Muslim countries, the same as Muslims have no problem killing fellow Muslims of different sects.  Are you keeping track, Tinnie, of the death toll in Syria where Muslims are killing each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Christians are killing each other in Mexico.
> 
> The religion thing is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what's all this aliyahoo akbaring all about?
Click to expand...


Nobody except housefly cares when muslims kill muslims. Does anyone care that 10,000 Americans kill each other with guns EVERY YEAR? Hey housefly, care about that, why don't you. Fuck are you a dumb diaper shitter. Good thing you're too old to matter, if you ever did.


----------



## irosie91

The   "religion thing"  is never irrelevant   when islamo nazi pigs pull out their scimitars


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christians are killing each other in Mexico.
> 
> The religion thing is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's all this aliyahoo akbaring all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody except housefly cares when muslims kill muslims. Does anyone care that 10,000 Americans kill each other with guns EVERY YEAR? Hey housefly, care about that, why don't you. Fuck are you a dumb diaper shitter. Good thing you're too old to matter, if you ever did.
Click to expand...

So sad that Frau Ima can never actually pull it off that he/she wants to us believe that he/she is now a refined woman instead of a man with a mouthful of vulgarities.  Frau Ima. have you found someone to clean out your porta-potty.  You seem obsessed with diapers so I imagine you never leave the house without one on.  So tell us, neutered one, how many people die in car accidents?  I guess we all can see that Frau Ima could care less about innocent people being killed in the Muslim world.  As long as he/she is safe in his/her little town that is all that matters to him/her as long as the hunters in his/her town don't mistake him/her for a deer.


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> The   "religion thing"  is never irrelevant   when islamo nazi pigs pull out their scimitars


How right you are, IRosie.  They can't even respect each other during funerals just because of differences in their beliefs.  For instance, we don't see people of different Protestant denominations suicide bombing each other nor do we see Roman Catholics suicide bombing Greek Orthodox.

35 killed in Iraq suicide bombing, police say - CNN.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian homes in the Jordan Valley on Thursday for the third time running.

Aref Daraghma, the head of the Wadi Al-Malih municipal council, told Quds Press that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers into Mayta and Hamamat areas and destroyed homes for Palestinian shepherds for the third time.

He said that the Israeli occupation constantly targets those areas, noting that the Palestinian inhabitants rebuilt their homes twice before.

Daraghma said that the inhabitants are adamant on maintaining presence on their land and not to leave it for the occupation authorities to annex it to their settlements or army camps.

IOF soldiers demolish Palestinian houses in Jordan Valley for 3rd time


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian homes in the Jordan Valley on Thursday for the third time running.
> 
> Aref Daraghma, the head of the Wadi Al-Malih municipal council, told Quds Press that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers into Mayta and Hamamat areas and destroyed homes for Palestinian shepherds for the third time.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation constantly targets those areas, noting that the Palestinian inhabitants rebuilt their homes twice before.
> 
> Daraghma said that the inhabitants are adamant on maintaining presence on their land and not to leave it for the occupation authorities to annex it to their settlements or army camps.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish Palestinian houses in Jordan Valley for 3rd time


Now that you have given us your news, I know you wouldn't mind me giving my news.

Accounts of lethal West Bank encounter differ | ICEJ International


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian homes in the Jordan Valley on Thursday for the third time running.
> 
> Aref Daraghma, the head of the Wadi Al-Malih municipal council, told Quds Press that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers into Mayta and Hamamat areas and destroyed homes for Palestinian shepherds for the third time.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation constantly targets those areas, noting that the Palestinian inhabitants rebuilt their homes twice before.
> 
> Daraghma said that the inhabitants are adamant on maintaining presence on their land and not to leave it for the occupation authorities to annex it to their settlements or army camps.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish Palestinian houses in Jordan Valley for 3rd time
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have given us your news, I know you wouldn't mind me giving my news.
> 
> Accounts of lethal West Bank encounter differ | ICEJ International
Click to expand...


Israelis Hoss,are almost beyond Redemption.....


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) bulldozed Palestinian homes in the Jordan Valley on Thursday for the third time running.
> 
> Aref Daraghma, the head of the Wadi Al-Malih municipal council, told Quds Press that IOF soldiers escorted bulldozers into Mayta and Hamamat areas and destroyed homes for Palestinian shepherds for the third time.
> 
> He said that the Israeli occupation constantly targets those areas, noting that the Palestinian inhabitants rebuilt their homes twice before.
> 
> Daraghma said that the inhabitants are adamant on maintaining presence on their land and not to leave it for the occupation authorities to annex it to their settlements or army camps.
> 
> IOF soldiers demolish Palestinian houses in Jordan Valley for 3rd time
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have given us your news, I know you wouldn't mind me giving my news.
> 
> Accounts of lethal West Bank encounter differ | ICEJ International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis Hoss,are almost beyond Redemption.....
Click to expand...

Looks like Little Stevie stopped pacing the floors at your know where for a moment to put it one of his ridiculous comments.  Isn't it wonderful how Little Stevie never has anything to say derogatory about what the Muslims are doing?  Maybe he is waiting for them to take over his country so that he can roll ver for them.  Probably Little Stevie doesn't even know what is happening in his own country, let alone what is happening in Muslim countries.  I think Little Stevie belongs just where he is -- pacing up and down the halls thinking that he knows it all.  Meanwhile, of course, Little Stevie probably thinks that Arab Muslim journalists are lying when they say the Arabs have it much better in Israel than in Arab countries.  You can go back to your pacing now, Stevie.  You dumb statement has been duly noted.
Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have given us your news, I know you wouldn't mind me giving my news.
> 
> Accounts of lethal West Bank encounter differ | ICEJ International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis Hoss,are almost beyond Redemption.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Little Stevie stopped pacing the floors at your know where for a moment to put it one of his ridiculous comments.  Isn't it wonderful how Little Stevie never has anything to say derogatory about what the Muslims are doing?  Maybe he is waiting for them to take over his country so that he can roll ver for them.  Probably Little Stevie doesn't even know what is happening in his own country, let alone what is happening in Muslim countries.  I think Little Stevie belongs just where he is -- pacing up and down the halls thinking that he knows it all.  Meanwhile, of course, Little Stevie probably thinks that Arab Muslim journalists are lying when they say the Arabs have it much better in Israel than in Arab countries.  You can go back to your pacing now, Stevie.  You dumb statement has been duly noted.
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
Click to expand...


Yet another silly comment Hoss......this is a thread on Israel and Palestine,I would gladly dialogue on the rise of Islam in the Western World.steve but not on here


----------



## irosie91

Hoss---the anwer lies in the first chapter of psychology 101.----simple stuff---behavior 
is mediated response----either adverse or positive.    Anyone who believes that two 
Israeli soldiers  ---on ecountering a few  arab teens walking home from school
decided to OPEN FIRE-----is,  simpl stupid.    To put it bluntly----the question any 
reasonably intelligent person should ask is  "WHY"?    

To understand consider this theoretical.    Two armed palestinians --aged 22---encountered 
a few  Israeli teens walking on a road..... and opened fire.      ---the question  "WHY"? 

Back to the first story----two IDF  (age 20  ((?))  )  encounter a few arab youth---walking 
home.... and open fire   ------    WHY???

      the question is ----WHAT POSITIVE FEEDBACK do the arabs get for shooting and 
 what positive feed back do the israelis get for shooting     (the behavior/reward model of 
 leaning) 

   answer----the arabs who shoot are considered great heroes by their communities,  
   their social and economic status gets ELEVATED   and ---best of all ---they get to 
   ULTIMATELY GO TO JANNAH

                the jews who shoot?    they have to worry about being prosecuted for 
   crime and can look forward to NO REWARD AT ALL   

             conclusion---one has to be really stupid to believe the BS  tinnie et al and 
                    the muslim  "media"     use to  "be-shit"    the world


                 discussion----societal approval and religious faith in "reward"  are very 
                       strong mediators of behavior-----and explain why muslims murder 
                       in the hundreds of millions


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's all this aliyahoo akbaring all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody except housefly cares when muslims kill muslims. Does anyone care that 10,000 Americans kill each other with guns EVERY YEAR? Hey housefly, care about that, why don't you. Fuck are you a dumb diaper shitter. Good thing you're too old to matter, if you ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sad that Frau Ima can never actually pull it off that he/she wants to us believe that he/she is now a refined woman instead of a man with a mouthful of vulgarities.  Frau Ima. have you found someone to clean out your porta-potty.  You seem obsessed with diapers so I imagine you never leave the house without one on.  So tell us, neutered one, how many people die in car accidents?  I guess we all can see that Frau Ima could care less about innocent people being killed in the Muslim world.  As long as he/she is safe in his/her little town that is all that matters to him/her as long as the hunters in his/her town don't mistake him/her for a deer.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA! housefly wants us to believe that he cares about muslims killing muslims. Hey housefly, you don't care about arabs who get killed by Israelis, so why all the fuss over arabs who kill arabs? Are you faking it?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> [quote
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! housefly wants us to believe that he cares about muslims killing muslims. Hey housefly, you don't care about arabs who get killed by Israelis, so why all the fuss over arabs who kill arabs? Are you faking it?




  It is reasonable in a discussion which some whore INSISTS can refer only 
  to  arab-"palestinian"   children dying in the present conflict between  
  arab-"palestinians"  and Israelis   as a UNIQUE TRAGEDY OF UNEQUALED 
  ENORMITY---  (as is the agenda of the whore lawyer)  to point out that 
  compared to the   extensive and ONGOING  genocides of children---both 
  muslim and non muslims occassioned by  conflict created by muslims and 
  atrocities comitted by muslims------the issues for  arab "palestinian"  children 
  are a   tragic albeit relatively tiny drop in  a   MASSIVE BUCKET OF  

                                  ******  ISLAMIC  CULTURE ******


   both historically and contemporaneously


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) fired on Thursday evening artillery shells toward the Zeitoun neighborhood south east of Gaza City.

Eyewitnesses said the Israeli artillery fired at a late hour on Thursday evening a shell toward Malaka area east of the Zeitoun neighborhood. There were no reports of injuries, although the shell has exploded.

The sources added that after firing the shell, Israeli occupation forces opened fire towards Palestinian homes in the neighborhood, no injuries were reported.

He pointed out to the presence of Israeli troops east of the Zeitoun neighborhood near Malaka Gate.

This incident came in light of the continued Israeli violations to the truce signed between the Palestinian resistance and the occupation under the Egyptian mediation, where four Palestinians were martyred and many were wounded by Israeli fire, in addition to the arrest of 30 fishermen and the confiscation of a number of fishing boats in the Gaza sea since the truce.

IOF fires artillery shells east of Gaza City


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> GAZA, (PIC)-- Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) fired on Thursday evening artillery shells toward the Zeitoun neighborhood south east of Gaza City.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said the Israeli artillery fired at a late hour on Thursday evening a shell toward Malaka area east of the Zeitoun neighborhood. There were no reports of injuries, although the shell has exploded.
> 
> The sources added that after firing the shell, Israeli occupation forces opened fire towards Palestinian homes in the neighborhood, no injuries were reported.
> 
> He pointed out to the presence of Israeli troops east of the Zeitoun neighborhood near Malaka Gate.
> 
> This incident came in light of the continued Israeli violations to the truce signed between the Palestinian resistance and the occupation under the Egyptian mediation, where four Palestinians were martyred and many were wounded by Israeli fire, in addition to the arrest of 30 fishermen and the confiscation of a number of fishing boats in the Gaza sea since the truce.
> 
> IOF fires artillery shells east of Gaza City





   Islamo nazi pig   propaganda news reports were comical in  1967---but idiot optimist 
that I was ----I actually believed they would become "real"   ---"soon"    Notice that
the islamo nazis complain incessantly that  Israeli technology is SO PRECISE---that 
if a child is hit in the course of a general battle-----the incident is a  "TARGETED" 
murder     even if the kid is inside a building under his bed.   

NOW   the islamo nazis are claiming that Israel attacked  a village in a densely 
populated area and did not manage to HIT ANYTHING  

      tinnie-----do you ever manage to put on your underwear straight ---or 
does the front end up in the back?     First locate the tag    that goes on the
SIDE opposite your belly button


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody except housefly cares when muslims kill muslims. Does anyone care that 10,000 Americans kill each other with guns EVERY YEAR? Hey housefly, care about that, why don't you. Fuck are you a dumb diaper shitter. Good thing you're too old to matter, if you ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> So sad that Frau Ima can never actually pull it off that he/she wants to us believe that he/she is now a refined woman instead of a man with a mouthful of vulgarities.  Frau Ima. have you found someone to clean out your porta-potty.  You seem obsessed with diapers so I imagine you never leave the house without one on.  So tell us, neutered one, how many people die in car accidents?  I guess we all can see that Frau Ima could care less about innocent people being killed in the Muslim world.  As long as he/she is safe in his/her little town that is all that matters to him/her as long as the hunters in his/her town don't mistake him/her for a deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! housefly wants us to believe that he cares about muslims killing muslims. Hey housefly, you don't care about arabs who get killed by Israelis, so why all the fuss over arabs who kill arabs? Are you faking it?
Click to expand...

Ha, ha yourself, Frau Ima Troll.  I think the readers have figured out by now that Frau Ima is an equal opportunity hater himself/herself and only thinks his/her fellow Nazis are the Cat's Meow.  Who wants to bet that Frau Ima has never sent in any money to UNICEF to help the unfortunate children of the world, which of course includes Muslim children.  However, Frau Ima, has no problem paying  for a new pair of jackboots to wear at the meetings of the Bund in his/her little town.  It looks like the "spring chicken" still has found no one around his/her own age with whom to hang out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuuC6XBkxX8]IOF arresting mother and her 18-month baby 19.1.2013 Umm Al Arayes, South Hebron hills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- Seven Palestinians were wounded on Friday evening when Israeli occupation soldiers opened at Palestinians in two different areas in the northern Gaza Strip, according to Palestinian sources.

A local journalist said that the IOF opened machinegun fire at farmers in two different areas in the northern Gaza Strip. The first was to the east of Martyrs Cemetery east of Jabalya, resulting in the injury of five Palestinians. The other area in which Palestinian farmers came under IOF fire was east of Beit Hanoun, where two people were wounded.

7 Palestinians injured in Gaza by Israeli fire


----------



## irosie91

I used to believe   news reports from arab sources-----I was so 
credulous that in  1967   ---june----I truly believed that the 
arabs were winning the war.    When I heard reports that they 
had   "invaded Haifa" -----there was no question in my mind that it was  ---TRUE


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> I used to believe   news reports from arab sources-----I was so
> credulous that in  1967   ---june----I truly believed that the
> arabs were winning the war.    When I heard reports that they
> had   "invaded Haifa" -----there was no question in my mind that it was  ---TRUE



Because of course the arabs are shooting themselves. DOH!


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to believe   news reports from arab sources-----I was so
> credulous that in  1967   ---june----I truly believed that the
> arabs were winning the war.    When I heard reports that they
> had   "invaded Haifa" -----there was no question in my mind that it was  ---TRUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course the arabs are shooting themselves. DOH!
Click to expand...



it was very sad----perhaps you are too young to remember----the egyptian army fled on 
foot across the sinai and died like flies of dehydration-----I do not remember either side 
suggesting that they shot each other------except for an isolated report regarding 
one who was accused of being a traitor for insisting that   "THINGS WERE REALLY 
BAD AT THE FRONT"  -----of course Nasser did claim  VICTORY----afterall---he and 
his wife were both still alive------she had a few years to go before she became 
the MERRY WIDOW OF CAIRO


----------



## P F Tinmore

OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) chopped down olive trees in Shufat land threatened with confiscation north of occupied Jerusalem.

The targeted land lot is 8.5 dunums in area and is owned by Abu Nee Hamdan family that has documents to prove its grandparents legal ownership of the land.

IOA chops down olive trees in Shufat


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

P F Tinmore said:


> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)-- The Israeli occupation authorities (IOA) chopped down olive trees in Shufat land threatened with confiscation north of occupied Jerusalem.
> 
> The targeted land lot is 8.5 dunums in area and is owned by Abu Nee Hamdan family that has documents to prove its grandparents legal ownership of the land.
> 
> IOA chops down olive trees in Shufat



"Occupied Jerusalem".  LOL.  Priceless.


----------



## MHunterB

"The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.

The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."

The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.

And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> "The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.
> 
> The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."
> 
> The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.
> 
> And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.



'eminent domain'?

How can a foreign government get eminent domain?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JENIN, (PIC)-- Israeli occupation forces (IOF) destroyed a water network supplying Meriha village, south of Jenin, with fresh water while bulldozing streets in its vicinity on Wednesday.

Samer Abu Bakir, the head of Yabad municipality, told the PIC that IOF bulldozers destroyed the main water pipeline supplying the 500 inhabitants of Meriha village with water. He noted that the pipeline is affiliated with his municipality.

He said that his village was under constant IOF attacks including occupying houses, closing roads, and destroying infrastructure.

IOF soldiers destroy water network south of Jenin


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.
> 
> The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."
> 
> The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.
> 
> And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'eminent domain'?
> 
> How can a foreign government get eminent domain?
Click to expand...


That's not the immediate point:  the immediate point was your deception.  You effectively LIED.

As to 'eminent domain':   an 'occupying power' has the right AND duty to maintain proper infrastructure in areas that it occupies.

But the areas are not truly 'occupied':  they are 'disputed' - which is another situation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.
> 
> The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."
> 
> The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.
> 
> And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'eminent domain'?
> 
> How can a foreign government get eminent domain?
Click to expand...


I agree. They have no sovereignty rights in the land. What it really is is ethnic cleansing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.
> 
> The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."
> 
> The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.
> 
> And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'eminent domain'?
> 
> How can a foreign government get eminent domain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the immediate point:  the immediate point was your deception.  You effectively LIED.
> 
> As to 'eminent domain':   an 'occupying power' has the right AND duty to maintain proper infrastructure in areas that it occupies.
> 
> But the areas are not truly 'occupied':  they are 'disputed' - which is another situation.
Click to expand...


No, educate yourself about the law, it is all spelled out by The International Court Of Justice opinion on the Wall. East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza are occupied, Israel is an Occupier of the lands and they have no sovereignty rights at all in these lands. Poor woman, with all your messed up ideas about these lands, and thinking the ownership is disputed. You just cannot confront the truth about the Occupation or the evils embraced by Zionism either.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The IOA-controlled municipality of Jerusalem cut off those trees on Tuesday in preparation for constructing road 21.
> 
> The Israeli antiquities authority launched a campaign of digging in the area to make sure that no ancient relics were underground before starting the infrastructure building."
> 
> The rest of the story - which was the middle of the article cited.  I believe this situation is called 'eminent domain' in the us.
> 
> And I now believe it's obvious that the poster deliberately sought to distort the situation and mislead readers.  I see no reason to trust this individual to be honest or straightforward on ANY related topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'eminent domain'?
> 
> How can a foreign government get eminent domain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the immediate point:  the immediate point was your deception.  You effectively LIED.
> 
> As to 'eminent domain':   an 'occupying power' has the right AND duty to maintain proper infrastructure in areas that it occupies.
> 
> But the areas are not truly 'occupied':  they are 'disputed' - which is another situation.
Click to expand...


The area is only disputed by the assholes in Israel. The rest of the world knows that they are occupied.


----------



## MHunterB

Obviously it's no use trying to have a discussion with individuals who do not accept that Israel IS a sovereign nation.

It also becomes obvious that individuals are prejudiced when they refer to an entire nation as 'assholes', etc.   Or when they refer to OPINIONS as 'law'.  And when they refuse to acknowledge the 'ethnic cleansing' by any other party BUT Israel while prattling on and on about 'confronting truth' - that's just too much hypocrisy for me to ignore.

Of COURSE we each have our own POV and there is some bias inherent in our views - but when individuals keep insisting that their views are 'the truth', there can't be a discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> Obviously it's no use trying to have a discussion with individuals who do not accept that Israel IS a sovereign nation.
> 
> It also becomes obvious that individuals are prejudiced when they refer to an entire nation as 'assholes', etc.   Or when they refer to OPINIONS as 'law'.  And when they refuse to acknowledge the 'ethnic cleansing' by any other party BUT Israel while prattling on and on about 'confronting truth' - that's just too much hypocrisy for me to ignore.
> 
> Of COURSE we each have our own POV and there is some bias inherent in our views - but when individuals keep insisting that their views are 'the truth', there can't be a discussion.





> Obviously it's no use trying to have a discussion with individuals who do not accept that Israel IS a sovereign nation.



You have preconditions for discussions. What kind of discussions are those?


----------



## MHunterB

Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, and I do not have 'preconditions' for discussion.   The word includes the concept of an exchange of ideas and information, of mutuality, etc. - while some on any 'side' refuse to acknowledge the other 'side's' POV as it actually IS, then they have made any  'discussion' impossible.

Some examples of such - Trying to discuss evolutionary mechanisms with 'creationists':  trying to discuss ethics with 'believers' who insist that the ONLY morality comes from their religion.......  trying to discuss the actions of Nazi Germany during its too-long existence with people who subscribe to the Nazi 'philosophy' to any degree.

Trying to attempt discussion with 'truthers' about the events of 9/11......


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.



Fair enough. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.

I call that an occupation.

You can post something to the contrary if you wish.


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> I call that an occupation.
> 
> You can post something to the contrary if you wish.
Click to expand...


Since nobody ever bothered to declare a sovereign nation named 'Palestine' it is apodictic that your statement is a lie.  'Mandates' are not nations.

What you are actually saying is that you refuse to recognize the right of Israel to be a nation.  That is an unrealistic POV - and if there's no 'right' for Israel to exist, then how can there be a 'right' for this still- nonextant "Palestine" to be created? 

You appear to be negating your own argument.  But then it's not an actual 'argument':  it's just some words that you continue to toss out as though they are a 'trump card'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Israel sits inside Palestine's borders by military force.
> 
> I call that an occupation.
> 
> You can post something to the contrary if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since nobody ever bothered to declare a sovereign nation named 'Palestine' it is apodictic that your statement is a lie.  'Mandates' are not nations.
Click to expand...


Of course that is not true.  The Palestinians fought for the independence of their country all during the mandate and beyond. The Palestinian flag was flying in the 1930s. Palestinian leaders declared Palestine in 1948 only to have the UN divide it into three areas of occupation the following year. A country does not cease to exist when it is under occupation.

It is true that mandates are not nations. The mandate was assigned to Palestine and Palestine continued to exist after the end of the mandate The mandate was to provide temporary assistance to Palestine



> What you are actually saying is that you refuse to recognize the right of Israel to be a nation.  That is an unrealistic POV - and if there's no 'right' for Israel to exist, then how can there be a 'right' for this still- nonextant "Palestine" to be created?
> 
> You appear to be negating your own argument.  But then it's not an actual 'argument':  it's just some words that you continue to toss out as though they are a 'trump card'.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.



No Marg,that is not true,Israel have done some great things,but they the Zionists and different Jewish Terrorist Organizations have done some really terrible things too.

Just sayin steve


----------



## MHunterB

What did I post that is 'not true' - and where is the support of what you are claiming?

It was never intended that all the Mandate should be for an Arab state of 'Palestine' - which appears to be your contention.

As I stated, you appear to be denying that any territory whatsoever was intended to become a Jewish state.


----------



## MHunterB

theliq said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones where the participants actually consider one another's words.   While some parties have the  POV that 'Israel is always completely in the wrong', that precludes a discussion because they are incapable of doing anything other than bashing Israel and hence anyone who does not likewise bash Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Marg,that is not true,Israel have done some great things,but they the Zionists and different Jewish Terrorist Organizations have done some really terrible things too.
> 
> Just sayin steve
Click to expand...


Steve, if you want to deny that any other posters on here have the view I've described, that's fine.
  Just don't expect me to reply to any of your posts after such rubbish.

I haven't taken a POV that absolutely everything Israel does is always right, as you know.  So there's no need to bring up the topic of Israeli errors, poor judgement and etc. 

  You further appear to be suggesting that Zionists *are* a 'Jewish terrorist organization'.....  well, the one I'm part of, our one little Southern New England group of 9 chapters, just raised about $40,000 for breast cancer research in one annual project.  I am fed up with people who can ONLY talk about Zionism as a negative.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> What did I post that is 'not true' - and where is the support of what you are claiming?
> 
> It was never intended that all the Mandate should be for an Arab state of 'Palestine' - which appears to be your contention.
> 
> As I stated, you appear to be denying that any territory whatsoever was intended to become a Jewish state.



It was not to become a Jewish state.

Read the mandate.

Read the 1939 white paper that clarified the goal of the mandate.

If you could be more specif in your question I will answer.


----------



## georgephillip

MHunterB said:


> Oh, and I do not have 'preconditions' for discussion.   The word includes the concept of an exchange of ideas and information, of mutuality, etc. - while some on any 'side' refuse to acknowledge the other 'side's' POV as it actually IS, then they have made any  'discussion' impossible.
> 
> Some examples of such - Trying to discuss evolutionary mechanisms with 'creationists':  trying to discuss ethics with 'believers' who insist that the ONLY morality comes from their religion.......  trying to discuss the actions of Nazi Germany during its too-long existence with people who subscribe to the Nazi 'philosophy' to any degree.
> 
> Trying to attempt discussion with 'truthers' about the events of 9/11......


Two planes.
Three steel-framed skyscrapers.
2.5 seconds of documented free fall acceleration.
Multiple celebrating Semites.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSyqfM-Rgy0]The FREE-FALL ACCELERATION of WTC Building 7, David Chandler, AE911truth.org - YouTube[/ame]

Some of the same elements that get rich from the existence of a Jewish State in a sea of Arab hostilism got even richer from the events of 911; not that apologists for Empire would care.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do not have 'preconditions' for discussion.   The word includes the concept of an exchange of ideas and information, of mutuality, etc. - while some on any 'side' refuse to acknowledge the other 'side's' POV as it actually IS, then they have made any  'discussion' impossible.
> 
> Some examples of such - Trying to discuss evolutionary mechanisms with 'creationists':  trying to discuss ethics with 'believers' who insist that the ONLY morality comes from their religion.......  trying to discuss the actions of Nazi Germany during its too-long existence with people who subscribe to the Nazi 'philosophy' to any degree.
> 
> Trying to attempt discussion with 'truthers' about the events of 9/11......
> 
> 
> 
> Two planes.
> Three steel-framed skyscrapers.
> 2.5 seconds of documented free fall acceleration.
> Multiple celebrating Semites.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSyqfM-Rgy0]The FREE-FALL ACCELERATION of WTC Building 7, David Chandler, AE911truth.org - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Some of the same elements that get rich from the existence of a Jewish State in a sea of Arab hostilism got even richer from the events of 911; not that apologists for Empire would care.
Click to expand...

Pure fantasy. It didn't happen because it was a David Copperfield illusion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Two people were critically wounded by live fire on Friday as hundreds of protesters rallied across the West Bank to protest the death of a Palestinian prisoner last week.

Mahmoud Audah, 20, was shot in the head with live fire during clashes with Israeli soldiers at Qalandia checkpoint, locals told Maan. He was transferred to Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem where he is said to be in a critical condition.

Palestinian journalist Jihad al-Qadi was shot in the abdomen by Israeli forces while covering clashes outside Ofer detention center, Maans correspondent said.

Al-Qadi was operated on by doctors and had to have part of his liver removed.

- See more at: Two Palestinians Critically Wounded by Live Fire | Palestine Chronicle


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do not have 'preconditions' for discussion.   The word includes the concept of an exchange of ideas and information, of mutuality, etc. - while some on any 'side' refuse to acknowledge the other 'side's' POV as it actually IS, then they have made any  'discussion' impossible.
> 
> Some examples of such - Trying to discuss evolutionary mechanisms with 'creationists':  trying to discuss ethics with 'believers' who insist that the ONLY morality comes from their religion.......  trying to discuss the actions of Nazi Germany during its too-long existence with people who subscribe to the Nazi 'philosophy' to any degree.
> 
> Trying to attempt discussion with 'truthers' about the events of 9/11......
> 
> 
> 
> Two planes.
> Three steel-framed skyscrapers.
> 2.5 seconds of documented free fall acceleration.
> Multiple celebrating Semites.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSyqfM-Rgy0]The FREE-FALL ACCELERATION of WTC Building 7, David Chandler, AE911truth.org - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Some of the same elements that get rich from the existence of a Jewish State in a sea of Arab hostilism got even richer from the events of 911; not that apologists for Empire would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure fantasy. It didn't happen because it was a David Copperfield illusion.
Click to expand...

Sure thing, Killer.

"Over the past decade, contracting for America&#8217;s spy agencies has grown into a $50 billion industry that eats up seven of every 10 dollars spent by the U.S. government on its intelligence services.

"Today, unbeknownst to most Americans, agencies once renowned for their prowess in analysis, covert operations, electronic surveillance and overhead reconnaissance outsource many of their core tasks to the private sector. 

"The bulk of this market is serviced by about 100 companies, ranging in size from multibillion dollar defense behemoths to small technology shops funded by venture capitalists."

And My Lai was just a bad dream.

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


----------



## georgephillip

P F Tinmore said:


> Two people were critically wounded by live fire on Friday as hundreds of protesters rallied across the West Bank to protest the death of a Palestinian prisoner last week.
> 
> Mahmoud Audah, 20, was shot in the head with live fire during clashes with Israeli soldiers at Qalandia checkpoint, locals told Maan. He was transferred to Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem where he is said to be in a critical condition.
> 
> Palestinian journalist Jihad al-Qadi was shot in the abdomen by Israeli forces while covering clashes outside Ofer detention center, Maans correspondent said.
> 
> Al-Qadi was operated on by doctors and had to have part of his liver removed.
> 
> - See more at: Two Palestinians Critically Wounded by Live Fire | Palestine Chronicle


"Israeli soldier Mor Ostrovski, 20, has sparked controversy after posting this image on his Instagram account. 

"An Israeli soldier has sparked outrage by posting a photograph appearing to show the back of a Palestinian boy's head in the crosshairs of his sniper rifle on a social networking site.

"The context of the picture, posted on the personal Instagram site of Mor Ostrovski, 20, could not be verified but the aggressive message is clear. The minarets and Arabic architecture of the village captured in the background suggest the boy and the town are Palestinian. Ostrovski is an Israeli soldier in a sniper unit."


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two planes.
> Three steel-framed skyscrapers.
> 2.5 seconds of documented free fall acceleration.
> Multiple celebrating Semites.
> 
> The FREE-FALL ACCELERATION of WTC Building 7, David Chandler, AE911truth.org - YouTube
> 
> Some of the same elements that get rich from the existence of a Jewish State in a sea of Arab hostilism got even richer from the events of 911; not that apologists for Empire would care.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure fantasy. It didn't happen because it was a David Copperfield illusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing, Killer.
> 
> "Over the past decade, contracting for America&#8217;s spy agencies has grown into a $50 billion industry that eats up seven of every 10 dollars spent by the U.S. government on its intelligence services.
> 
> "Today, unbeknownst to most Americans, agencies once renowned for their prowess in analysis, covert operations, electronic surveillance and overhead reconnaissance outsource many of their core tasks to the private sector.
> 
> "The bulk of this market is serviced by about 100 companies, ranging in size from multibillion dollar defense behemoths to small technology shops funded by venture capitalists."
> 
> And My Lai was just a bad dream.
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
Click to expand...

You at it again, coward?  Amazing how all these cowards don't want to place the blame on those who actually committed this atrocity.  Maybe they get their jollies being conspiracy theorists since there is nothing else in their sorry life.  As you can see, this coward is still obsessed with money because he has nothing but his subsidized apartment.  Really, if he is so unhappy with this country, he really should move to someplace where he can feel more comfortable, and perhaps the new country will also subsidize his living accommodations.   Remember, Georgie Boy, you can always become a Herbalife distributor in your neighborhood to earn a few bucks.


----------



## georgephillip

Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
Maybe you should get that GED?

"Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of America&#8217;s modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors. 

"But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies &#8212; *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*. 

"It&#8217;s a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence &#8212; our crown jewels of spying, so to speak &#8212; *are owned by corporate America*."

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


----------



## Maryland

georgephillip said:


> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of Americas modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies  *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "Its a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence  our crown jewels of spying, so to speak  *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com



Too bad your impressive intellect is wasted on a messageboard


----------



## georgephillip

Maryland said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of Americas modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies  *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "Its a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence  our crown jewels of spying, so to speak  *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your impressive intellect is wasted on a messageboard
Click to expand...

"The Israeli military has been hit by a series of scandals from uncensored social media sites, and Electronic Intifada has been one of the more rigorous monitors of offensive postings by Israeli soldiers.

"In December, the site discovered Nisim Asis, a 22-year-old soldier from the Beit-El settlement, who posted racist images on his Instagram page, including a picture of himself licking what is probably tomato ketchup from a knife with the caption: *'Fuck all Arabs their blood is tasty*".

*Did you find that kosher, Einstein?*

Israeli soldier posts Instagram image of Palestinian child in crosshairs of rifle | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I post that is 'not true' - and where is the support of what you are claiming?
> 
> It was never intended that all the Mandate should be for an Arab state of 'Palestine' - which appears to be your contention.
> 
> As I stated, you appear to be denying that any territory whatsoever was intended to become a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not to become a Jewish state.
> 
> Read the mandate.
> 
> Read the 1939 white paper that clarified the goal of the mandate.
> 
> If you could be more specif in your question I will answer.
Click to expand...

Hey, genius,go read what THE Man told Moses. Finito.


----------



## Maryland

georgephillip said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of Americas modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies  *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "Its a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence  our crown jewels of spying, so to speak  *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your impressive intellect is wasted on a messageboard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Israeli military has been hit by a series of scandals from uncensored social media sites, and Electronic Intifada has been one of the more rigorous monitors of offensive postings by Israeli soldiers.
> 
> "In December, the site discovered Nisim Asis, a 22-year-old soldier from the Beit-El settlement, who posted racist images on his Instagram page, including a picture of himself licking what is probably tomato ketchup from a knife with the caption: *'Fuck all Arabs their blood is tasty*".
> 
> *Did you find that kosher, Einstein?*
> 
> Israeli soldier posts Instagram image of Palestinian child in crosshairs of rifle | World news | guardian.co.uk
Click to expand...


In a nano-second, nobody will ever see your inane post.  What a complete waste of a life.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of America&#8217;s modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies &#8212; *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "It&#8217;s a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence &#8212; our crown jewels of spying, so to speak &#8212; *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


You know what you remind me of, coward???  A one-trick pony.  It's the same old, same old with you.  It's a shame that you don't have more in your life.  I pity you.  Have you ever thought, Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a subsidized apartment right now paid for by people who did put in some effort unlike you, and you wouldn't constantly be on forums whining about people who have so much more than you do?  That color green for envy certainly becomes you.  So tell us, Georgie Boy, for a change of pace, what do you think of the Arab Spring?


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of America&#8217;s modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies &#8212; *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "It&#8217;s a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence &#8212; our crown jewels of spying, so to speak &#8212; *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you remind me of, coward???  A one-trick pony.  It's the same old, same old with you.  It's a shame that you don't have more in your life.  I pity you.  Have you ever thought, Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a subsidized apartment right now paid for by people who did put in some effort unlike you, and you wouldn't constantly be on forums whining about people who have so much more than you do?  That color green for envy certainly becomes you.  So tell us, Georgie Boy, for a change of pace, what do you think of the Arab Spring?
Click to expand...

Try harder, Killer:

"Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nation&#8217;s largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan. 

"L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitage&#8217;s investment interests in the war: *He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips*, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraq&#8217;s energy industry through a joint venture with Russia&#8217;s Lukoil.)

"In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security. 

"*They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers* that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."

Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?
> Maybe you should get that GED?
> 
> "Ever since the 1950s, with the rise of America&#8217;s modern military-industrial complex, high-level U.S. officials and military men have moved between the government and private sectors.
> 
> "But what we have today with the intelligence business is something far more systemic: senior officials leaving their national security and counterterrorism jobs for positions where they are basically doing the same jobs they once held at the CIA, the NSA and other agencies &#8212; *but for double or triple the salary, and for profit*.
> 
> "It&#8217;s a privatization of the highest order, in which our collective memory and experience in intelligence &#8212; our crown jewels of spying, so to speak &#8212; *are owned by corporate America*."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you remind me of, coward???  A one-trick pony.  It's the same old, same old with you.  It's a shame that you don't have more in your life.  I pity you.  Have you ever thought, Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a subsidized apartment right now paid for by people who did put in some effort unlike you, and you wouldn't constantly be on forums whining about people who have so much more than you do?  That color green for envy certainly becomes you.  So tell us, Georgie Boy, for a change of pace, what do you think of the Arab Spring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder, Killer:
> 
> "Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nation&#8217;s largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan.
> 
> "L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitage&#8217;s investment interests in the war: *He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips*, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraq&#8217;s energy industry through a joint venture with Russia&#8217;s Lukoil.)
> 
> "In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security.
> 
> "*They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers* that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."
> 
> Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
Click to expand...

You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money.  If you had spent probably one-fourth the time on your education when you were young (in your town there are community colleges, occupational centers, trade-tech schools) as you spend running around to different forums whining about the same things, your retirement would be enjoyable for you and you wouldn't have to whine so much.  Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter to earn a few bucks that  you can spend on some entertainment?  In a big city such as yours, there has to be loads of fun things going on and it's a shame you can't afford them.  Now come back and whine some more, Georgie Boy,  about the same old stuff you have been whining about for ages.  You're like an old record player with a broken needle.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I post that is 'not true' - and where is the support of what you are claiming?
> 
> It was never intended that all the Mandate should be for an Arab state of 'Palestine' - which appears to be your contention.
> 
> As I stated, you appear to be denying that any territory whatsoever was intended to become a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not to become a Jewish state.
> 
> Read the mandate.
> 
> Read the 1939 white paper that clarified the goal of the mandate.
> 
> If you could be more specif in your question I will answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, genius,go read what THE Man told Moses. Finito.
Click to expand...

THE man told Moses to go walk around for 40 years and become a nomad. Jews are nomads.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not to become a Jewish state.
> 
> Read the mandate.
> 
> Read the 1939 white paper that clarified the goal of the mandate.
> 
> If you could be more specif in your question I will answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, genius,go read what THE Man told Moses. Finito.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE man told Moses to go walk around for 40 years and become a nomad. Jews are nomads.
Click to expand...

Iasked once before: Why did Moses purposely wander for 40 years? Any idea?


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, genius,go read what THE Man told Moses. Finito.
> 
> 
> 
> THE man told Moses to go walk around for 40 years and become a nomad. Jews are nomads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iasked once before: Why did Moses purposely wander for 40 years? Any idea?
Click to expand...


He's a man, he wouldn't ask for directions!


----------



## georgephillip

Maryland said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your impressive intellect is wasted on a messageboard
> 
> 
> 
> "The Israeli military has been hit by a series of scandals from uncensored social media sites, and Electronic Intifada has been one of the more rigorous monitors of offensive postings by Israeli soldiers.
> 
> "In December, the site discovered Nisim Asis, a 22-year-old soldier from the Beit-El settlement, who posted racist images on his Instagram page, including a picture of himself licking what is probably tomato ketchup from a knife with the caption: *'Fuck all Arabs their blood is tasty*".
> 
> *Did you find that kosher, Einstein?*
> 
> Israeli soldier posts Instagram image of Palestinian child in crosshairs of rifle | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a nano-second, nobody will ever see your inane post.  What a complete waste of a life.
Click to expand...

Do you personally find Arab blood tasty?


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you remind me of, coward???  A one-trick pony.  It's the same old, same old with you.  It's a shame that you don't have more in your life.  I pity you.  Have you ever thought, Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a subsidized apartment right now paid for by people who did put in some effort unlike you, and you wouldn't constantly be on forums whining about people who have so much more than you do?  That color green for envy certainly becomes you.  So tell us, Georgie Boy, for a change of pace, what do you think of the Arab Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder, Killer:
> 
> "Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nation&#8217;s largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan.
> 
> "L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitage&#8217;s investment interests in the war: *He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips*, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraq&#8217;s energy industry through a joint venture with Russia&#8217;s Lukoil.)
> 
> "In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security.
> 
> "*They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers* that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."
> 
> Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money.  If you had spent probably one-fourth the time on your education when you were young (in your town there are community colleges, occupational centers, trade-tech schools) as you spend running around to different forums whining about the same things, your retirement would be enjoyable for you and you wouldn't have to whine so much.  Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter to earn a few bucks that  you can spend on some entertainment?  In a big city such as yours, there has to be loads of fun things going on and it's a shame you can't afford them.  Now come back and whine some more, Georgie Boy,  about the same old stuff you have been whining about for ages.  You're like an old record player with a broken needle.
Click to expand...

You're an old fool who'll die without ever knowing how useful his "life" has been to those who make big money from mass murder.

"Take the case of George Tenet, who retired in 2004 from his service as President Bush&#8217;s CIA director. As he was writing his memoirs and preparing for a new career as a professor at Georgetown University, Tenet quietly began cutting deals with companies that earn much of their revenues from contracts with the intelligence community. 

"And, as I was the first to report a year ago in Salon, Tenet began to make big money off of the Iraq war. 

"By the end of 2007, he had made nearly $3 million in directors&#8217; fees and other compensation from his service as a director and adviser to four companies that provide the U.S. government with technology, equipment and personnel used for the war in Iraq, as well as in the broader war on terror."

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com

*Die soon, Sissy.*


----------



## toastman

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder, Killer:
> 
> "Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nations largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan.
> 
> "L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitages investment interests in the war: *He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips*, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraqs energy industry through a joint venture with Russias Lukoil.)
> 
> "In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security.
> 
> "*They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers* that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."
> 
> Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money.  If you had spent probably one-fourth the time on your education when you were young (in your town there are community colleges, occupational centers, trade-tech schools) as you spend running around to different forums whining about the same things, your retirement would be enjoyable for you and you wouldn't have to whine so much.  Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter to earn a few bucks that  you can spend on some entertainment?  In a big city such as yours, there has to be loads of fun things going on and it's a shame you can't afford them.  Now come back and whine some more, Georgie Boy,  about the same old stuff you have been whining about for ages.  You're like an old record player with a broken needle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an old fool who'll die without ever knowing how useful his "life" has been to those who make big money from mass murder.
> 
> "Take the case of George Tenet, who retired in 2004 from his service as President Bushs CIA director. As he was writing his memoirs and preparing for a new career as a professor at Georgetown University, Tenet quietly began cutting deals with companies that earn much of their revenues from contracts with the intelligence community.
> 
> "And, as I was the first to report a year ago in Salon, Tenet began to make big money off of the Iraq war.
> 
> "By the end of 2007, he had made nearly $3 million in directors fees and other compensation from his service as a director and adviser to four companies that provide the U.S. government with technology, equipment and personnel used for the war in Iraq, as well as in the broader war on terror."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> *Die soon, Sissy.*
Click to expand...


Typical angry low-income American, angry at those who have succeeded and made money. No wonder you're so bitter towards the Jews 
It's not the Jews fault you didn't go to college and are now living in a shithole gang infested area. 
Take Hossfly suggestion to become a Wal Mart greeter. I heard you make a lot of new friends that way. Hey, you might even find someone who believes the same crap you do


----------



## georgephillip

If you're not angry at those who get rich from mass murder, you're not paying attention.
BTW, I'm still "going to college", maybe you should give up your greeter job and try it?
Jews will thank you.


----------



## toastman

You can be whatever you want to be behind that computer screen of yours Georgie Boy


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder, Killer:
> 
> "Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nation&#8217;s largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan.
> 
> "L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitage&#8217;s investment interests in the war: *He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips*, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraq&#8217;s energy industry through a joint venture with Russia&#8217;s Lukoil.)
> 
> "In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security.
> 
> "*They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers* that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."
> 
> Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money.  If you had spent probably one-fourth the time on your education when you were young (in your town there are community colleges, occupational centers, trade-tech schools) as you spend running around to different forums whining about the same things, your retirement would be enjoyable for you and you wouldn't have to whine so much.  Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter to earn a few bucks that  you can spend on some entertainment?  In a big city such as yours, there has to be loads of fun things going on and it's a shame you can't afford them.  Now come back and whine some more, Georgie Boy,  about the same old stuff you have been whining about for ages.  You're like an old record player with a broken needle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an old fool who'll die without ever knowing how useful his "life" has been to those who make big money from mass murder.
> 
> "Take the case of George Tenet, who retired in 2004 from his service as President Bush&#8217;s CIA director. As he was writing his memoirs and preparing for a new career as a professor at Georgetown University, Tenet quietly began cutting deals with companies that earn much of their revenues from contracts with the intelligence community.
> 
> "And, as I was the first to report a year ago in Salon, Tenet began to make big money off of the Iraq war.
> 
> "By the end of 2007, he had made nearly $3 million in directors&#8217; fees and other compensation from his service as a director and adviser to four companies that provide the U.S. government with technology, equipment and personnel used for the war in Iraq, as well as in the broader war on terror."
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> *Die soon, Sissy.*
Click to expand...

Is the loser at it again, Georgie Boy, typing away in your little subsidized apartment like a lazy old fool instead of trying to get yourself a part-time job to earn a few bucks to get yourself out of that subsidized apartment for a while and enjoy what Los Angeles has to offer its inhabitants.  You are only showing us, Georgie Boy, how green with envy you are at people having money with your same old stuff over and over and over and also what a mentally sick fool you are by telling me to die soon.   By the way, the sissy here is you, although you will never admit it.  Hide in your little apartment, typing frantically
like a maniac on different forums, so that the boogeyman doesn't get you.  Hmmm, I wonder on how many forums this loser has told people to die soon.  This is only a forum, Georgie Boy, and mentally stable people don't tell other posters to die soon regardless of what they post.  You can live to be 110 for all I care because you don't affect my real life one way or the other.    


 Today, 03:05 PM  
georgephillip  
Supporting Member
Member #22031
    Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: Los Angeles, California
Posts: 12,144 
Thanks: 1,539
Thanked 1,388 Times in 1,172 Posts 
Rep Power: 17 


Quote: Originally Posted by Hossfly  
Quote: Originally Posted by georgephillip  
Quote: Originally Posted by Hossfly  
You know what you remind me of, coward??? A one-trick pony. It's the same old, same old with you. It's a shame that you don't have more in your life. I pity you. Have you ever thought, Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a subsidized apartment right now paid for by people who did put in some effort unlike you, and you wouldn't constantly be on forums whining about people who have so much more than you do? That color green for envy certainly becomes you. So tell us, Georgie Boy, for a change of pace, what do you think of the Arab Spring?
Try harder, Killer:

"Through his own eponymous consulting firm, Armitage has lobbied on behalf of L-3 Communications Inc., one of the nations largest intelligence contractors, to help it sell anti-submarine surveillance systems to Taiwan. 

"L-3, like ManTech, is also heavily involved in Iraq. (Further topping off Armitages investment interests in the war: He sits on the board of directors of ConocoPhillips, which is aiming to become a major player in Iraqs energy industry through a joint venture with Russias Lukoil.)

"In these jobs, former high-level officials like Armitage continue to fight terrorist threats and protect the 'homeland,' as they once did while working in government. But by fusing their political careers with business, these former officials have brought money-making into the highest reaches of national security. 

"They have created a new class of capitalist policy-makers that is bridging the gap between public policy and private business in ways that are unprecedented in American history."

Start your thread on the Arab Spring; I'll jump in.

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money. If you had spent probably one-fourth the time on your education when you were young (in your town there are community colleges, occupational centers, trade-tech schools) as you spend running around to different forums whining about the same things, your retirement would be enjoyable for you and you wouldn't have to whine so much. Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter to earn a few bucks that you can spend on some entertainment? In a big city such as yours, there has to be loads of fun things going on and it's a shame you can't afford them. Now come back and whine some more, Georgie Boy, about the same old stuff you have been whining about for ages. You're like an old record player with a broken needle.
You're an old fool who'll die without ever knowing how useful his "life" has been to those who make big money from mass murder.

"Take the case of George Tenet, who retired in 2004 from his service as President Bushs CIA director. As he was writing his memoirs and preparing for a new career as a professor at Georgetown University, Tenet quietly began cutting deals with companies that earn much of their revenues from contracts with the intelligence community. 

"And, as I was the first to report a year ago in Salon, Tenet began to make big money off of the Iraq war. 

"By the end of 2007, he had made nearly $3 million in directors fees and other compensation from his service as a director and adviser to four companies that provide the U.S. government with technology, equipment and personnel used for the war in Iraq, as well as in the broader war on terror."

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com

Die soon, Sissy.


----------



## georgephillip

"In Tenets most prestigious position, he was the only American director of QinetiQ, the British defense research company that was privatized in 2003 and acquired by the well-connected Carlyle Group. 

"Earlier this year, Tenet left QinetiQs UK parent to join the board of QinetiQ North America, the companys U.S. subsidiary and one of the fastest-growing contractors in the U.S. intelligence market. 

"There, Tenet is working with CEO Duane P. Andrews, a former assistant secretary of defense who was the chief intelligence adviser to Dick Cheney when he was Secretary of Defense in the early 1990s. 

"(Prior to joining QinetiQ, Andrews would have had plenty of contact with Tenet, as Andrews was a senior executive with Science Applications International Corp., a major CIA and NSA contractor.)"

What would inbred morons do with their lives if not for Empire's need for hired killers?

Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> "In Tenets most prestigious position, he was the only American director of QinetiQ, the British defense research company that was privatized in 2003 and acquired by the well-connected Carlyle Group.
> 
> "Earlier this year, Tenet left QinetiQs UK parent to join the board of QinetiQ North America, the companys U.S. subsidiary and one of the fastest-growing contractors in the U.S. intelligence market.
> 
> "There, Tenet is working with CEO Duane P. Andrews, a former assistant secretary of defense who was the chief intelligence adviser to Dick Cheney when he was Secretary of Defense in the early 1990s.
> 
> "(Prior to joining QinetiQ, Andrews would have had plenty of contact with Tenet, as Andrews was a senior executive with Science Applications International Corp., a major CIA and NSA contractor.)"
> 
> What would inbred morons do with their lives if not for Empire's need for hired killers?
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com


Why not ask your doctor for a referral to a geriatric psychiatrist, Loser?  You certainly need one.  It's pathetic that Georgie Boy keeps on spitting out the same old stuff on a forum as if the readers are going to keep on reading this same old stuff.  My suggestion still holds.  Get yourself a part-time job so you will be able to get out of that subsidized apartment and have money to do some fun things.  And, Homeboy, how do we know that you are not inbred.  Inbred people usually have mental problems; and someone who tells another poster to die soon on a forum certainly has mental problems.  But, keep it up, Georgie Boy, so that you keep showing the readers that you aren't working on all cylinders.


----------



## georgephillip

Accusations of mental illness coming from a pathic, psychotic like yourself convince only those already programmed to swallow whatever load the security and surveillance state offers. You choose to murder civilians who posed no threat to your family or your country. I chose the opposite. The only conclusion readers can draw from your inane ramblings is that you're too inbred to form independent thoughts. Slaves like you have trouble with fun things like thinking independently of their herd.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Accusations of mental illness coming from a pathic, psychotic like yourself convince only those already programmed to swallow whatever load the security and surveillance state offers. You choose to murder civilians who posed no threat to your family or your country. I chose the opposite. The only conclusion readers can draw from your inane ramblings is that you're too inbred to form independent thoughts. Slaves like you have trouble with fun things like thinking independently of their herd.


Why, Georgie Boy, have you forgotten that you have said that you hope I die soon?  Only a mentally ill person would say that to another poster on a forum.  This forum isn't real life for all of us.  Perhaps it is for you who actually seems to have nothing going for you in your life.  I hope that one day, instead of your insane remarks about me dropping dead soon and being inbred, you take a bus down to Olvera Street and have a cup of coffee and a taco while watching the tourists strolling around.  Being outside your subsidized apartment might do you a world of good.  And yes, Georgie Boy, your independent thoughts are always to blame people who are better off than you instead of blaming yourself for the position you find yourself  in life.   From all the posts you have put up on this, I think the readers can figure you out.  But keep it up, Georgie Boy, because all you are doing is constantly verifying to many of the readers what they already think about you.  Maybe you would like to tell me to drop dead twice and that would make your day.


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations of mental illness coming from a pathic, psychotic like yourself convince only those already programmed to swallow whatever load the security and surveillance state offers. You choose to murder civilians who posed no threat to your family or your country. I chose the opposite. The only conclusion readers can draw from your inane ramblings is that you're too inbred to form independent thoughts. Slaves like you have trouble with fun things like thinking independently of their herd.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie Boy, have you forgotten that you have said that you hope I die soon?  Only a mentally ill person would say that to another poster on a forum.  This forum isn't real life for all of us.  Perhaps it is for you who actually seems to have nothing going for you in your life.  I hope that one day, instead of your insane remarks about me dropping dead soon and being inbred, you take a bus down to Olvera Street and have a cup of coffee and a taco while watching the tourists strolling around.  Being outside your subsidized apartment might do you a world of good.  And yes, Georgie Boy, your independent thoughts are always to blame people who are better off than you instead of blaming yourself for the position you find yourself  in life.   From all the posts you have put up on this, I think the readers can figure you out.  But keep it up, Georgie Boy, because all you are doing is constantly verifying to many of the readers what they already think about you.  Maybe you would like to tell me to drop dead twice and that would make your day.
Click to expand...

Housefly, I bet you $100 you're dead before the end of the year. You probably have some kind of nasty health problems from overeating meat, and you can probably can barely get to the fridge to get more food. Am I right?


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations of mental illness coming from a pathic, psychotic like yourself convince only those already programmed to swallow whatever load the security and surveillance state offers. You choose to murder civilians who posed no threat to your family or your country. I chose the opposite. The only conclusion readers can draw from your inane ramblings is that you're too inbred to form independent thoughts. Slaves like you have trouble with fun things like thinking independently of their herd.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie Boy, have you forgotten that you have said that you hope I die soon?  Only a mentally ill person would say that to another poster on a forum.  This forum isn't real life for all of us.  Perhaps it is for you who actually seems to have nothing going for you in your life.  I hope that one day, instead of your insane remarks about me dropping dead soon and being inbred, you take a bus down to Olvera Street and have a cup of coffee and a taco while watching the tourists strolling around.  Being outside your subsidized apartment might do you a world of good.  And yes, Georgie Boy, your independent thoughts are always to blame people who are better off than you instead of blaming yourself for the position you find yourself  in life.   From all the posts you have put up on this, I think the readers can figure you out.  But keep it up, Georgie Boy, because all you are doing is constantly verifying to many of the readers what they already think about you.  Maybe you would like to tell me to drop dead twice and that would make your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Housefly, I bet you $100 you're dead before the end of the year. You probably have some kind of nasty health problems from overeating meat, and you can probably can barely get to the fridge to get more food. Am I right?
Click to expand...

What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie Boy, have you forgotten that you have said that you hope I die soon?  Only a mentally ill person would say that to another poster on a forum.  This forum isn't real life for all of us.  Perhaps it is for you who actually seems to have nothing going for you in your life.  I hope that one day, instead of your insane remarks about me dropping dead soon and being inbred, you take a bus down to Olvera Street and have a cup of coffee and a taco while watching the tourists strolling around.  Being outside your subsidized apartment might do you a world of good.  And yes, Georgie Boy, your independent thoughts are always to blame people who are better off than you instead of blaming yourself for the position you find yourself  in life.   From all the posts you have put up on this, I think the readers can figure you out.  But keep it up, Georgie Boy, because all you are doing is constantly verifying to many of the readers what they already think about you.  Maybe you would like to tell me to drop dead twice and that would make your day.
> 
> 
> 
> Housefly, I bet you $100 you're dead before the end of the year. You probably have some kind of nasty health problems from overeating meat, and you can probably can barely get to the fridge to get more food. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?
Click to expand...

So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?


----------



## member

*PTFINMORE:  "Deflection."*

i never asked if you are... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   muslim ?

_all i know is_:  anyplace where the _majority_ of women walk around like this...






*or this:*







_and this....._








I'm sure it's a living hell...........bad for the people of the land, and bad for the people of the whole world....

_ ...is this what most palestinian women wear in the gaza strip and wherever else they live ?_


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Housefly, I bet you $100 you're dead before the end of the year. You probably have some kind of nasty health problems from overeating meat, and you can probably can barely get to the fridge to get more food. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing how mentally-ill people get on a forum with people they will never meet in their real lives and talk about your death or wish you dead.  Frau Ima, no one knows when his or her time is up, and just cross your fingers that you don't get hit by a car any time soon and land up in some Paradise where other lesbians are floating around.  You did claim you were a lesbian, so I don't think you wish to be floating around up there with some Chippendale hunks which normal women would prefer..  Now go in the corner and pull up your bloomers.  I wonder if Frau Ima plays the woman or man in his/her relationship so maybe I am wrong about the bloomers and he/she actually wears jockey shorts.  Actually I don't care about Frau Ima's sexual orientation.  To each his own I say, but the viewers will have to admit that there is something wrong with a person trying to bet a person that he will be dead soon (and of course from other ridiculous things she has posted).


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Housefly, I bet you $100 you're dead before the end of the year. You probably have some kind of nasty health problems from overeating meat, and you can probably can barely get to the fridge to get more food. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?
Click to expand...

Why not tell us what disease you have picked up (I can just imagine), Frau Ima, that a self-professed Lesbian has to post like an idiot on message boards instead of hanging out with her fellow Lesbians.  I have a great idea for you, Frau Ima.  Why not take a poll in all the cow towns surrounding yours and find out who is Gay like you, who is bi, and who is a transgender (which you might also be since most of the time you seem to forget you were once a foul-mouthed man and then open up that filthy mouth of yours).  If you can find enough people, you can start your own LGBT group right in your little area which will help you pass away what evidently are your boring days and nights.  By the way, maybe many of the readers have the right impression of you.  Since you seem to be avoiding meat lately, maybe you really are a 400-pound Lesbian who should be on that show "The Biggest Loser."  After all, on the Internet you can make believe you are a svelte Lesbian when you really look like some horse.  I actually think that Frau Ima must have been kicked in the head by too many farm animals.


----------



## member

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it amazing how mentally-ill people get on a forum with people they will never meet in their real lives and talk about your death or wish you dead.  Frau Ima, no one knows when his or her time is up, and just cross your fingers that you don't get hit by a car any time soon and land up in some Paradise where other lesbians are floating around.  You did claim you were a lesbian, so I don't think you wish to be floating around up there with some Chippendale hunks which normal women would prefer..  Now go in the corner and pull up your bloomers.  I wonder if Frau Ima plays the woman or man in his/her relationship so maybe I am wrong about the bloomers and he/she actually wears jockey shorts.  Actually I don't care about Frau Ima's sexual orientation.  To each his own I say, but the viewers will have to admit that there is something wrong with a person trying to bet a person that he will be dead soon (and of course from other ridiculous things she has posted).
Click to expand...


Hoss, this ima - OMG - a dreck piece of.... S_H_HHgarbage...

Don't worry, *being mean* to others like she's doing...just hope it doesn't come back to bite her--you know where ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she's just another ROT ....


----------



## thetor

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be your problem. cum bubble?
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not tell us what disease you have picked up (I can just imagine), Frau Ima, that a self-professed Lesbian has to post like an idiot on message boards instead of hanging out with her fellow Lesbians.  I have a great idea for you, Frau Ima.  Why not take a poll in all the cow towns surrounding yours and find out who is Gay like you, who is bi, and who is a transgender (which you might also be since most of the time you seem to forget you were once a foul-mouthed man and then open up that filthy mouth of yours).  If you can find enough people, you can start your own LGBT group right in your little area which will help you pass away what evidently are your boring days and nights.  By the way, maybe many of the readers have the right impression of you.  Since you seem to be avoiding meat lately, maybe you really are a 400-pound Lesbian who should be on that show "The Biggest Loser."  After all, on the Internet you can make believe you are a svelte Lesbian when you really look like some horse.  I actually think that Frau Ima must have been kicked in the head by too many farm animals.
Click to expand...


Israel


----------



## Hossfly

thetor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us what disease you have? Aside from your bad ticker that is. You get injured running away in Nam?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not tell us what disease you have picked up (I can just imagine), Frau Ima, that a self-professed Lesbian has to post like an idiot on message boards instead of hanging out with her fellow Lesbians.  I have a great idea for you, Frau Ima.  Why not take a poll in all the cow towns surrounding yours and find out who is Gay like you, who is bi, and who is a transgender (which you might also be since most of the time you seem to forget you were once a foul-mouthed man and then open up that filthy mouth of yours).  If you can find enough people, you can start your own LGBT group right in your little area which will help you pass away what evidently are your boring days and nights.  By the way, maybe many of the readers have the right impression of you.  Since you seem to be avoiding meat lately, maybe you really are a 400-pound Lesbian who should be on that show "The Biggest Loser."  After all, on the Internet you can make believe you are a svelte Lesbian when you really look like some horse.  I actually think that Frau Ima must have been kicked in the head by too many farm animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel
Click to expand...

You rang?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> _*"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*_



*4/20/10:*




 
*"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*




*4/26/13:*





*"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*


B
*O*
R
_R_
R
_R_
 I
_N_
 G


----------



## theliq

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4/20/10:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4/26/13:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*
> 
> 
> B
> *O*
> R
> _R_
> R
> _R_
> I
> _N_
> G
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What a DIMSHIT you are Member aka DICKHEAD
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In Tenet&#8217;s most prestigious position, he was the only American director of QinetiQ, the British defense research company that was privatized in 2003 and acquired by the well-connected Carlyle Group.
> 
> "Earlier this year, Tenet left QinetiQ&#8217;s UK parent to join the board of QinetiQ North America, the company&#8217;s U.S. subsidiary and one of the fastest-growing contractors in the U.S. intelligence market.
> 
> "There, Tenet is working with CEO Duane P. Andrews, a former assistant secretary of defense who was the chief intelligence adviser to Dick Cheney when he was Secretary of Defense in the early 1990s.
> 
> "(Prior to joining QinetiQ, Andrews would have had plenty of contact with Tenet, as Andrews was a senior executive with Science Applications International Corp., a major CIA and NSA contractor.)"
> 
> What would inbred morons do with their lives if not for Empire's need for hired killers?
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask your doctor for a referral to a geriatric psychiatrist, Loser?  You certainly need one.  It's pathetic that Georgie Boy keeps on spitting out the same old stuff on a forum as if the readers are going to keep on reading this same old stuff.  My suggestion still holds.  Get yourself a part-time job so you will be able to get out of that subsidized apartment and have money to do some fun things.  And, Homeboy, how do we know that you are not inbred.  Inbred people usually have mental problems; and someone who tells another poster to die soon on a forum certainly has mental problems.  But, keep it up, Georgie Boy, so that you keep showing the readers that you aren't working on all cylinders.
Click to expand...


Really Hoss !!!! is this personal venom towards George really needed???????You can CRY TOUGH to others but not to me,for I AM THE LIQ So Many BUSH lackies profited by STEALING IN IRAQ............don't tell me please,that you don't know that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I just realized that on UNISPAL website a monthly report is again being published that addresses human rights violations day by day in Palestine. THE report is published monthly and while it does not discuss incidents in detail, and obviously it cannot address all incidents,  it provides a summary statement about incidents reported upon by news sources and lists the sources reporting the stories. YOU see many incidents discussed where civilians have been attacked by Israel.  YOU will not get all the details, but you can use the report to track down the news story to learn more about any incident reported.  This is some of the incidents reported in March of 2013 Under the March 3  "3 Local sources said that Israeli soldiers had attacked and severely beaten two Palestinians near Jalba village, south of Hebron.(WAFA)    Palestinian medical sources reported that a Palestinian had been injured during clashes with Israeli soldiers in Ein Yabroud village, near Ramallah.*Ma&#8217;an News Agency*reported that a Molotov cocktail was hurled at a military jeep setting it on fire. No injuries were reported.*(IMEMC)Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak said that a comprehensive peace deal with the Palestinians was virtually impossible. Speaking at the conference of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) in Washington, D.C., he recommended reaching an interim deal that would safeguard Israel's security and, failing that, he said that Israel should take unilateral steps.*(Ynetnews)March ......"  http://unispal.un.org/unispal.nsf/4...7090fbff1c79dc4685257b4200553764?OpenDocument


----------



## georgephillip

Unilateral steps like the annexation of Area C, maybe?


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In Tenet&#8217;s most prestigious position, he was the only American director of QinetiQ, the British defense research company that was privatized in 2003 and acquired by the well-connected Carlyle Group.
> 
> "Earlier this year, Tenet left QinetiQ&#8217;s UK parent to join the board of QinetiQ North America, the company&#8217;s U.S. subsidiary and one of the fastest-growing contractors in the U.S. intelligence market.
> 
> "There, Tenet is working with CEO Duane P. Andrews, a former assistant secretary of defense who was the chief intelligence adviser to Dick Cheney when he was Secretary of Defense in the early 1990s.
> 
> "(Prior to joining QinetiQ, Andrews would have had plenty of contact with Tenet, as Andrews was a senior executive with Science Applications International Corp., a major CIA and NSA contractor.)"
> 
> What would inbred morons do with their lives if not for Empire's need for hired killers?
> 
> Former high-ranking Bush officials enjoy war profits - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask your doctor for a referral to a geriatric psychiatrist, Loser?  You certainly need one.  It's pathetic that Georgie Boy keeps on spitting out the same old stuff on a forum as if the readers are going to keep on reading this same old stuff.  My suggestion still holds.  Get yourself a part-time job so you will be able to get out of that subsidized apartment and have money to do some fun things.  And, Homeboy, how do we know that you are not inbred.  Inbred people usually have mental problems; and someone who tells another poster to die soon on a forum certainly has mental problems.  But, keep it up, Georgie Boy, so that you keep showing the readers that you aren't working on all cylinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Hoss !!!! is this personal venom towards George really needed???????You can CRY TOUGH to others but not to me,for I AM THE LIQ So Many BUSH lackies profited by STEALING IN IRAQ............don't tell me please,that you don't know that.
Click to expand...

Why, Stevie, I imagine you closed your eyes when Georgie Boy started calling the U.S. military "killers"  Meanwhile, after only ten days in basic training, he got homesick and faked a bad back to get out.  Now tell us if you had joined up to be a "Digger," would you as a grown man fake some injury because you got homesick even though actually you sound a little disturbed yourself by saying "I am the Liq" as if you won the bodybuilding title in Australia.   As for stealing and corruption, it goes on all over the world, Stevie, but Georgie Boy can't get enough of vomiting it out regarding the U.S. because he hates his own country.. He can always move to another country and see how much stealing and corruption there is in new place.


----------



## georgephillip

By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?


----------



## toastman

georgephillip said:


> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of millions of innocent human beings?



You are a DISGRACE to the American Nation ! 
How can you have the nerve to have that American Flag next to your username ??


----------



## georgephillip

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of millions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a DISGRACE to the American Nation !
> How can you have the nerve to have that American Flag next to your username ??
Click to expand...

I voted for Nader...twice?


----------



## member

theliq said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4/20/10:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4/26/13:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nothing new here. Israel was created by attacking civilians and they continue today."*
> 
> 
> B
> *O*
> R
> _R_
> R
> _R_
> I
> _N_
> G
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What a *DIMSHIT* you are Member aka _DICKHEAD_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"DIMSHIT"*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Roast toast _!! _ "dimshit...??"_
> 
> _nah._
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?


Just whom are you trying to kid,  Georgie Boy?  You, yourself, admitted that you faked that bad back because you got homesick.  As everyone can see, Georgie Boy always is up on step blaming the U.S., but you never see him blame the Muslims for the millions and millions of people they have murdered.  (Talk to some Hindus in your town, Georgie Boy, and they can tell you what happened to their fellow Hindus.)  By the way, Georgie Boy, an Armenian Festival is coming up in Glendale soon.  It will only cost you $3.00 to attend and  you might have a good time.  I know you didn't join the Armenians recently when they were commemorating the genocide committed against them by your friends, but try to make it to the festival.   And, Georgie Boy, if a psychiatrist ever read your posts about your hating the "rich parasites," I think he would say that you are resentful that you have to sit in your little room when people with some money are having a good time in life.  If only you would have exerted yourself earlier in life, you wouldn't be on a forum constantly talking about "the rich" ad nauseam because you would have some money now/.

Armenian Genocide commemorated across the Southland - LA Daily News


----------



## toastman

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom are you trying to kid,  Georgie Boy?  You, yourself, admitted that you faked that bad back because you got homesick.  As everyone can see, Georgie Boy always is up on step blaming the U.S., but you never see him blame the Muslims for the millions and millions of people they have murdered.  (Talk to some Hindus in your town, Georgie Boy, and they can tell you what happened to their fellow Hindus.)  By the way, Georgie Boy, an Armenian Festival is coming up in Glendale soon.  It will only cost you $3.00 to attend and  you might have a good time.  I know you didn't join the Armenians recently when they were commemorating the genocide committed against them by your friends, but try to make it to the festival.   And, Georgie Boy, if a psychiatrist ever read your posts about your hating the "rich parasites," I think he would say that you are resentful that you have to sit in your little room when people with some money are having a good time in life.  If only you would have exerted yourself earlier in life, you wouldn't be on a forum constantly talking about "the rich" ad nauseam because you would have some money now/.
> 
> Armenian Genocide commemorated across the Southland - LA Daily News
Click to expand...


And what makes you think Georgie has 3 bucks to blow ????


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom are you trying to kid,  Georgie Boy?  You, yourself, admitted that you faked that bad back because you got homesick.  As everyone can see, Georgie Boy always is up on step blaming the U.S., but you never see him blame the Muslims for the millions and millions of people they have murdered.  (Talk to some Hindus in your town, Georgie Boy, and they can tell you what happened to their fellow Hindus.)  By the way, Georgie Boy, an Armenian Festival is coming up in Glendale soon.  It will only cost you $3.00 to attend and  you might have a good time.  I know you didn't join the Armenians recently when they were commemorating the genocide committed against them by your friends, but try to make it to the festival.   And, Georgie Boy, if a psychiatrist ever read your posts about your hating the "rich parasites," I think he would say that you are resentful that you have to sit in your little room when people with some money are having a good time in life.  If only you would have exerted yourself earlier in life, you wouldn't be on a forum constantly talking about "the rich" ad nauseam because you would have some money now/.
> 
> Armenian Genocide commemorated across the Southland - LA Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what makes you think Georgie has 3 bucks to blow ????
Click to expand...

Oh, I know he doesn't have the 3 bucks but I thought maybe he could walk to the event, picking up beer bottles out of the ditch and redeem them for the entrance price with enough left over for a popsicle to suck on.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom are you trying to kid,  Georgie Boy?  You, yourself, admitted that you faked that bad back because you got homesick.  As everyone can see, Georgie Boy always is up on step blaming the U.S., but you never see him blame the Muslims for the millions and millions of people they have murdered.  (Talk to some Hindus in your town, Georgie Boy, and they can tell you what happened to their fellow Hindus.)  By the way, Georgie Boy, an Armenian Festival is coming up in Glendale soon.  It will only cost you $3.00 to attend and  you might have a good time.  I know you didn't join the Armenians recently when they were commemorating the genocide committed against them by your friends, but try to make it to the festival.   And, Georgie Boy, if a psychiatrist ever read your posts about your hating the "rich parasites," I think he would say that you are resentful that you have to sit in your little room when people with some money are having a good time in life.  If only you would have exerted yourself earlier in life, you wouldn't be on a forum constantly talking about "the rich" ad nauseam because you would have some money now/.
> 
> Armenian Genocide commemorated across the Southland - LA Daily News
Click to expand...

Which side in the current conflict between Armenia and Azerbaijan are you and Israel taking, Hossie?
Something tells me you're both standing tall behind the money and the Muslims.


----------



## SAYIT

georgephillip said:


> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?



"I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations." - Michael in The Big Chill

You saving some poor, put-upon Vietnamese by bailing out is one big, fat juicy rationalization, Princess.


----------



## member

​



 "Still having trouble responding to content, Killer?  Maybe you should get that GED?"





 "You're still a one-trick pony, coward, and all you are showing the readers is that you resent people who have money. [...] *Why not get a job as a Walmart greeter*




 "Why not tell us what disease you have picked up (I can just imagine), 

 Frau Ima, that a self-professed Lesbian has to post like an idiot on message boards instead of hanging out with her fellow Lesbians."





​






_You people_.why do you have to _get so personal._


it's not just _"georgie and ima"_




 _sunniman_ ?  _convert_ ?  woe. 








_"Typical angry low-income American, [...] It's not the Jews fault you didn't go to college and are now living in a shithole gang infested area."_




"I'm just curious as to when you 

 arrived in the States from Gaza, the West Bank, or Jordan. As the readers can see, since Tinny claimed to have a job where *there were no computers available*, 

 he seems to be able to read posts, respond to them, and visit his Arab propaganda sites."



"Why not ask your doctor for a referral to a geriatric psychiatrist, Loser? You certainly need one. .....get out of that *subsidized apartment* and have money to do some fun things. _And, Homeboy, how do we know that you are not inbred_. Inbred people usually have mental problems; and someone who tells another poster to die soon on a forum certainly has mental problems."




"Georgie Boy, that if you ever put as much effort into your own education when you were younger you wouldn't be depending on a *subsidized apartment *"





 "Oh, I know he doesn't have the 3 bucks but I thought maybe he could walk to the event, *picking up beer bottles out of the ditch and redeem them."



don't make fun of people 'redeeming' tin cans, glass and plastic bottles. (a)  it's excellent for the environment (b) everytime you toss one in the garbage, that's a nickel you're throwing away (c) even if i lived in a Dynasty-Mansion, I'd still "RECYCLE" my cans, bottles, and glass (d) the chinese and mexicans took over the neighborhoods on this ...issue (e) God Bless America for having these civilized programs to help the environment...


..and (eff) you know...f off about it 

*


----------



## georgephillip

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations." - Michael in The Big Chill
> 
> You saving some poor, put-upon Vietnamese by bailing out is one big, fat juicy rationalization, Princess.
Click to expand...

Maybe.
But it is not a crime against humanity.

"*Kill Anything That Moves is a hard book to read.* 

"You want to look away but finally turn the pages and read of mass killings and targeted assassinations of Vietnamese civilians, rape committed casually and coldly in sight of officers, sport killings and road rage incidents. 

"Turse painstakingly documents each incident, in many cases starting with the War Crimes Working Group reports and then adding his own first-person interviews conducted in Vietnam with eye witnesses. Mostly aged, the witnesses speak calmly now, and Turse reports what they say without embellishment. 

"Still, the ghosts are there and you half expect to see drops of sweat on the pages."

You, however, prefer to rationalize and apologize for war crimes and those who committed them.
Who's the real Princess?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-van-buren/nick-turse-kill-anything-that-moves_b_2897858.html


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> By faking a bad back I ducked out on supporting the stealing and corruption that you helped inflict upon millions of innocent Vietnamese twice. I hate the rich parasites whose lifestyles don't even exist without war and debt and the inherent stealing and corruption they entail. Why do you support those who acquire obscene amounts of wealth through the mass murder/debt-enslavement of billions of innocent human beings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations." - Michael in The Big Chill
> 
> You saving some poor, put-upon Vietnamese by bailing out is one big, fat juicy rationalization, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe.
> But it is not a crime against humanity.
> 
> "*Kill Anything That Moves is a hard book to read.*
> 
> "You want to look away but finally turn the pages and read of mass killings and targeted assassinations of Vietnamese civilians, rape committed casually and coldly in sight of officers, sport killings and road rage incidents.
> 
> "Turse painstakingly documents each incident, in many cases starting with the War Crimes Working Group reports and then adding his own first-person interviews conducted in Vietnam with eye witnesses. Mostly aged, the witnesses speak calmly now, and Turse reports what they say without embellishment.
> 
> "Still, the ghosts are there and you half expect to see drops of sweat on the pages."
> 
> You, however, prefer to rationalize and apologize for war crimes and those who committed them.
> Who's the real Princess?
> 
> Peter Van Buren: Review: Nick Turse's Kill Anything That Moves: The Real American War in Vietnam
Click to expand...

Never read the book and wouldn't. Never met Nick Turse and would. In order to tell him to his face that he is a lying POS and provoke him into doing something that would make him curse his Maker.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations." - Michael in The Big Chill
> 
> You saving some poor, put-upon Vietnamese by bailing out is one big, fat juicy rationalization, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> But it is not a crime against humanity.
> 
> "*Kill Anything That Moves is a hard book to read.*
> 
> "You want to look away but finally turn the pages and read of mass killings and targeted assassinations of Vietnamese civilians, rape committed casually and coldly in sight of officers, sport killings and road rage incidents.
> 
> "Turse painstakingly documents each incident, in many cases starting with the War Crimes Working Group reports and then adding his own first-person interviews conducted in Vietnam with eye witnesses. Mostly aged, the witnesses speak calmly now, and Turse reports what they say without embellishment.
> 
> "Still, the ghosts are there and you half expect to see drops of sweat on the pages."
> 
> You, however, prefer to rationalize and apologize for war crimes and those who committed them.
> Who's the real Princess?
> 
> Peter Van Buren: Review: Nick Turse's Kill Anything That Moves: The Real American War in Vietnam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never read the book and wouldn't. Never met Nick Turse and would. In order to tell him to his face that he is a lying POS and provoke him into doing something that would make him curse his Maker.
Click to expand...

Point out one of his lies, Killer.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> But it is not a crime against humanity.
> 
> "*Kill Anything That Moves is a hard book to read.*
> 
> "You want to look away but finally turn the pages and read of mass killings and targeted assassinations of Vietnamese civilians, rape committed casually and coldly in sight of officers, sport killings and road rage incidents.
> 
> "Turse painstakingly documents each incident, in many cases starting with the War Crimes Working Group reports and then adding his own first-person interviews conducted in Vietnam with eye witnesses. Mostly aged, the witnesses speak calmly now, and Turse reports what they say without embellishment.
> 
> "Still, the ghosts are there and you half expect to see drops of sweat on the pages."
> 
> You, however, prefer to rationalize and apologize for war crimes and those who committed them.
> Who's the real Princess?
> 
> Peter Van Buren: Review: Nick Turse's Kill Anything That Moves: The Real American War in Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> Never read the book and wouldn't. Never met Nick Turse and would. In order to tell him to his face that he is a lying POS and provoke him into doing something that would make him curse his Maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out one of his lies, Killer.
Click to expand...

The title of the book is lie enough. Why don't you ask some Vietnam veterans what they think. Start with Tinmore. One redeeming quality for Tinmore is he doesn't lie. Fantasizes but doesn't lie.


----------



## georgephillip

*Feel free to point out any lies:*

"The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."

*Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*

Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77


----------



## toastman

georgephillip said:


> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77



Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
Click to expand...

I spent 2 years in that country at different times and never saw or heard of those things except for a couple of small, renegade outfits that were quickly brought under control. People do lie, especially those who believe the lies and have never been there. Reminds me of the 9/11 Truthers.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent 2 years in that country at different times and never saw or heard of those things except for a couple of small, renegade outfits that were quickly brought under control. People do lie, especially those who believe the lies and have never been there. Reminds me of the 9/11 Truthers.
Click to expand...

Couple of "small renegade outfits" sprayed millions of gallons of Agent Orange on innocent civilians?
Shit, Hoss, you probably do think Israel's eastern border is somewhere around Nha Trang...


----------



## georgephillip

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
Click to expand...

How many women and kids have you killed, Toastie?


----------



## irosie91

Agent orange was a bad idea-----but then so was the ATOM BOMB----
---so was the catapult of medieval war   ----that femur that the ape 
in 2001--space odyssey----used to bludgeon the other ape----was 
a bad idea too.       Samson used the jawbone of an ass for something 
too.     I am not sure what he did with it-----but both femurs and 
jawbones of  ----asses  ----are very sturdy bones


----------



## toastman

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many women and kids have you killed, Toastie?
Click to expand...


I was never in the army


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> Agent orange was a bad idea-----but then so was the ATOM BOMB----
> ---so was the catapult of medieval war   ----that femur that the ape
> in 2001--space odyssey----used to bludgeon the other ape----was
> a bad idea too.       Samson used the jawbone of an ass for something
> too.     I am not sure what he did with it-----but both femurs and
> jawbones of  ----asses  ----are very sturdy bones


What do you think about the private creation of money at interest?


----------



## member

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent orange was a bad idea-----but then so was the ATOM BOMB----
> ---so was the catapult of medieval war   ----that femur that the ape
> in 2001--space odyssey----used to bludgeon the other ape----was
> a bad idea too.       Samson used the jawbone of an ass for something
> too.     I am not sure what he did with it-----but both femurs and
> jawbones of  ----asses  ----are very sturdy bones
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the private creation of money at interest?
Click to expand...


Your board friends are always saying that you live in a small, flea-infested subsidized apartment in the worst gang-infested part of LA.

I bet you live in in a BIG beautiful home !!!  LoL.....(right, everytime Hossy goofs on you about your subsidized apt....don't you want to shove a picture of your real home up his...............***CENSORED***)


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 2 years in that country at different times and never saw or heard of those things except for a couple of small, renegade outfits that were quickly brought under control. People do lie, especially those who believe the lies and have never been there. Reminds me of the 9/11 Truthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of "small renegade outfits" sprayed millions of gallons of Agent Orange on innocent civilians?
> Shit, Hoss, you probably do think Israel's eastern border is somewhere around Nha Trang...
Click to expand...

Dufus.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to point out any lies:*
> 
> "The Americans unleashed millions of gallons of chemical defoliants, millions of pounds of chemical gases, and endless canisters of napalm; cluster bombs, high-explosive shells, and daisy-cutter bombs that obliterated everything within a ten-football field diameter...In a country of pedestrians and bicycles, they rolled over the landscape in heavy tanks, light tanks and flame thrower tanks."
> 
> *Is that how you rolled in Vietnam, Hossie?*
> 
> Kill Anything That Moves, Turse, Nick; Metropolitan Books, 2013,pp.76-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many women and kids have you killed, Toastie?
Click to expand...

Tell us how come a grown man had to fake a bad back because he got homesick after only ten days of basic trianing.  What a wimp!!! . Meanwhile, I hope you were in on this, Georgie Boy, since you are so deeply concerned with Vietnam that you can't restrain yourself from blabbering about it even though it happened so many years ago while you seemingly are not concerned with what is happening all over the world today if you can't bash America or Israel over what is happening.  

Young Vietnamese Americans learning the lessons of Black April - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the 'American' Georgie boy who faked an injury to get out of joining the army lol
> 
> 
> 
> How many women and kids have you killed, Toastie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us how come a grown man had to fake a bad back because he got homesick after only ten days of basic trianing.  What a wimp!!! . Meanwhile, I hope you were in on this, Georgie Boy, since you are so deeply concerned with Vietnam that you can't restrain yourself from blabbering about it even though it happened so many years ago while you seemingly are not concerned with what is happening all over the world today if you can't bash America or Israel over what is happening.
> 
> Young Vietnamese Americans learning the lessons of Black April - latimes.com
Click to expand...

"'I was only 10 months when I arrived in the United States,' said Giao Tran, 20, a student at Golden West College in Huntington Beach. '"I must figure out what led us here. When I ask my dad about his escape, he says, 'That's in the past. *We don't talk about it anymore.*'"

I can't help notice how often those who've personally experienced war have trouble talking about it.
Why is that?


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many women and kids have you killed, Toastie?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how come a grown man had to fake a bad back because he got homesick after only ten days of basic trianing.  What a wimp!!! . Meanwhile, I hope you were in on this, Georgie Boy, since you are so deeply concerned with Vietnam that you can't restrain yourself from blabbering about it even though it happened so many years ago while you seemingly are not concerned with what is happening all over the world today if you can't bash America or Israel over what is happening.
> 
> Young Vietnamese Americans learning the lessons of Black April - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "'I was only 10 months when I arrived in the United States,' said Giao Tran, 20, a student at Golden West College in Huntington Beach. '"I must figure out what led us here. When I ask my dad about his escape, he says, 'That's in the past. *We don't talk about it anymore.*'"
> 
> I can't help notice how often those who've personally experienced war have trouble talking about it.
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

Like Uncle Billie Sherman said, "War is hell". He was right.


----------

